# Indian Military Picture Thread



## Adux



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Adux



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adux



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adux



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adux

Rare Picture of Indian Army under the Raj in Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adux

Can anyone Explain which unit does this camo pattern belong to in the Indian Army, The Guy is observing the Chinese Excerises in China



The Gorkha Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Is it just me or the chinese is taller than the Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Adux

He may be that NBA guy's cuzin, There are lot of tall chinese.
Anyways in that picture, it looks as if the Singh is on a lower level, its quite a mountanous region, Does anybody have info on that camo?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keysersoze

WebMaster said:


> Is it just me or the chinese is taller than the Indian?



Dude there are tall Chinese people......

Haven't you seen the huge Chinese dude that plays for the Dallas mavericks basketball team.

Wang Zhizhi
or
Yao Ming
And Menk Bateer !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adux

View attachment 70f6b52bb786aac4de2cfba6b445f04d.jpg


----------



## Adux




----------



## Adux

This is another unique picture, INS Taragani, A sail Ship of the Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adux




----------



## Neo

Adux said:


> Dude,
> 
> I can't read the small letters but the pics belong to the Armee De L'Aire. On the top a Super Etandard can be seen refuelling a AV-8B, probably Spanish Armada.
> The below pic is a Rafale.


----------



## Fishbed

Neo said:


> Adux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> I can't read the small letters but the pics belong to the Armee De L'Aire. On the top a Super Etandard can be seen refuelling a AV-8B, probably Spanish Armada.
> The below pic is a Rafale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the picture, it becomes larger and opens in another window. Click on it again to zoom in and then you can easily read the text.
> The text describes "Varuna 06" exercises with the Indian Navy in which buddy refueling was carried out between "SEM and a Sea Harrier, and shown to work well".
> Also the caption next to the picture says" Indian Navy Sea Harrier".
> 
> The picture is of an Indian Navy Harrier similar to the one pictured below.
> 
> View attachment 193
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adux



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bull

hey man nice pics, keep up the good work.


----------



## Adux

Onion105,

Read the title, It is the Indian Picture Thread. Please Remove your Pic, Please do create a Chinese Military Thread. I would really love that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Adu,

Onion105 is a new member, I'm sure he meant no harm by posting the pics here.

Onion,

We have a dedicated section for Chinese Military Affairs. Please post as many pics as you got here:

https://defence.pk/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=54

Thanks!
Neo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onion105

goodness me! 
this pic i just quote from #10 of the article,and tell a truth about that's type 051B of PLAN
not related to indian,Adux made a mistake


----------



## Adux

Onion,

Thanks dude, you should have specified that in your post before I will remove it; for a moment I thought it was the INS Kuthar. 

Adu


----------



## shaikh_spair

good pictuers to impress hmmm


----------



## nabeel190

some pretty good picture of indian airforce and navy keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orhun

*They have got rafale???*


----------



## su-47

orhun said:


> *They have got rafale???*



Na. those Rafales belong to the French. Rafale hasnt been exported so far.


----------



## tyagi

Indian Special Forces troops with the new Israeli TAR-21 rifle during a training exercise in Himachal Pradesh


----------



## tyagi

indian spg in new kit


----------



## Super Falcon

indian are well equipped tooo


----------



## Imran Khan

Super Falcon said:


> indian are well equipped tooo



before you think they weste billoins of dollers


----------



## Imran Khan

any way to my indian friends why you follow us seen here  same guns


----------



## echo 1

These guys are our new Special Service Wing of PAF. Good Pic. Man Pakistan might not have the numerical advantage but we have some of the best equiptment out there along with our drive to become more self suffient I think we can accomplish a lot.


----------



## Always Neutral

imran khan said:


> any way to my indian friends why you follow us seen here  same guns



No I think your wrong. The PAF SSG have Belgian ones and the Indians have Israeli ones.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

thanks sir but its looking same sir


----------



## tyagi

Always Neutral said:


> No I think your wrong. The PAF SSG have Belgian ones and the Indians have Israeli ones.
> 
> Regards



no india to is using p 90 &fn 2000 but they r only being used by special protection group. and the israeli rife is being used by the 9th para commandos .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyagi

indian 9th para commando with tavor


----------



## Super Falcon

israleli gun is better in comerison with f 2000

why indians buy their weapons from israel these days i think they have some secret deals with israel


----------



## Raquib

Super Falcon said:


> israleli gun is better in comerison with f 2000
> 
> why indians buy their weapons from israel these days i think they have some secret deals with israel



your guess is as good as mine...


----------



## Indicom

LCA PV-5 Two seater trainer,courtesy BR.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Munir

Thanks. Love the pics. Any reason behind the delay to march (first flight)?

Somehow it was uglier then the MK2 but now it is looking nicer.


----------



## donrahul

I say, The planes could do with a lick of paint.


----------



## daredevil

Do you like this then, with a lick of paint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indicom

Munir said:


> Thanks. Love the pics. Any reason behind the delay to march (first flight)?
> 
> Somehow it was uglier then the MK2 but now it is looking nicer.



It is scheduled to fly anyday from now,we will be having LSP3 with MMR flying by JAN'09,trust me LCA programe has got immense boost after the Israelis joined in.


----------



## aimarraul

nice picture


----------



## Munir

Indicom said:


> It is scheduled to fly anyday from now,we will be having LSP3 with MMR flying by JAN'09,trust me LCA programe has got immense boost after the Israelis joined in.



So AFM (latest) is totally wrong?


----------



## Indicom

To some extent at least.The MMR(read EL-M2032)is already here,just wait till I post the pics of the PV-5 flying.


----------



## daredevil

Indicom said:


> To some extent at least.The MMR(read EL-M2032)is already here,just wait till I post the pics of the PV-5 flying.



I think it is EL-M2052 not EL-M2032.


----------



## su-47

daredevil said:


> I think it is EL-M2052 not EL-M2032.



I think MMR is EL-M2032. I think the EL-M2052 is too large for LCA.


----------



## daredevil

su-47 said:


> I think MMR is EL-M2032. I think the EL-M2052 is too large for LCA.



Initially EL/M-2032, but finally it will be EL/M-3052 AESA. India has already received 5 AESAs.


----------



## Indicom

LCA HUD as mentioned in CSIO Report of 2007-2008.Posted by A.Sharma at BR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## su-47

daredevil said:


> Initially EL/M-2032, but finally it will be EL/M-3052 AESA. India has already received 5 AESAs.



can you confirm that with a source please.


----------



## daredevil

Go to this site 

Trade Registers

and find out yourselves. (Israel-Supplier, India-Recepient, Year 2007, Weapons type - Sensors. It will give a .rtf file)

According to this 

*5	EL/M-2052	Aircraft radar	2006 For 5 LCA combat aircraft prototypes*


----------



## circuitbaba

I think the navy lca looks pretty good....better the than the Af one


----------



## echo 1

I have to say the new one looks really good


----------



## Indicom

IAF's new coveralls,blue is out Green is in,seen here is the Marshal Of the Airforce Arjan Singh during No.1 Sqn(Tigers) Platinum Jubilee celebration at Gwalior on April 2008.Photo Courtesy BR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indicom

BAY OF BENGAL (Sept. 7, 2007) - An F/A-18F Super Hornet assigned to the Strike Fighter Squadron 102, left, and an F/A-18E Super Hornet from Strike Fighter Squadron 27, foreground, fly in formation with two Indian Navy Sea Harriers, bottom, and two Indian Maritime Jaguar IMs during USN-IN Exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indicom

70907-N-8591H-194BAY OF BENGAL (Sept. 7, 2007) - An F/A-18F Super Hornet assigned to the Strike Fighter Squadron 102, left, and an F/A-18E Super Hornet from Strike Fighter Squadron 27, foreground, fly in formation with two Indian Navy Sea Harriers & two Jag IMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## x_man

Indicom said:


> IAF's new coveralls,blue is out Green is in,seen here is the Marshal Of the Airforce Arjan Singh during No.1 Sqn(Tigers) Platinum Jubilee celebration at Gwalior on April 2008



Nice pic&#8230;.IMO the green coverall looks much nicer than the standard Blue ones&#8230;Is IAF transferring to green permanently or these were just worn for this particular occasion??

Love the Mirage-2000 badge on the Wing Commanders upper arm !!


----------



## smeaglegolum

x_man said:


> Nice pic.IMO the green coverall looks much nicer than the standard Blue onesIs IAF transferring to green or CAS just wore it for this particular occasion?
> 
> Love the Mirage-2000 badge on the Wing Commanders upper arm !!



Sir, it seems after looking at Americans green overalls at Red Flag excercise, they have changed to green overalls from blue. Indeed, green looks better than blue.


----------



## Indicom

Ya,the green is here to stay,by the way an official release from Press Information Bureau of the sinking of the Pirate mothership by INS Tabar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Munir

Outstanding results. Maybe Pak and India should do their regular practice shooting on these thieves from Somalia.


----------



## Chanakya.10

MARCOS(Indian Navy):

YouTube - special forces - seg 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakya.10

The Angry Young Man....


Paracommandos 


Gurkha Rifles Regiment


Sniper unit of Desert Scorpiones


SPG Commondos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakya.10

Parachute Regiment Commondos 

NSG Commondos


LOOK AT WHAT HE IS LYING ON........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## smeaglegolum

Nice pics Chankya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## superbikez

*mujhe ye commando pix dekhkar asa lag raha hey jesay may Vietnam ke war ke tasveerain aur us waqt ke army aur uskay weapons dekhrahaa hoon *


----------



## Chanakya.10

superbikez said:


> *mujhe ye commando pix dekhkar asa lag raha hey jesay may Vietnam ke war ke tasveerain aur us waqt ke army aur uskay weapons dekhrahaa hoon *


Commondos:




Vietnam:











*ab bhi tumhay same dikh rahe hain kya??? fir apni goggles uttar lo plz......*



.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakya.10

IAF MIG-29 on National Geographic....

YouTube - MiG 29 in the Indian Air Force


----------



## garibnawaz

Adux said:


> Onion,
> 
> Thanks dude, you should have specified that in your post before I will remove it; for a moment I thought it was the INS Kuthar.
> 
> Adu


















INS Kuthar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

imran khan said:


> any way to my indian friends why you follow us seen here  same guns
> 
> Do u Understand the difference between Israeli and Belgian weapons??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Indians are using.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Pakistan is using. Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way to my indian friends why you follow us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you (Pakistan) follow us with Mi-8 and Mi-17 helo's? There are so many things common between Indian and Pakistani armed forces.
> 
> For example both the countries extensively use H&K MP-5.
> 
> You simply need to grow up a little bit.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

Dhruv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

Dhruv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Munir

DRUV.... 

WEDNESDAY, 17 SEPTEMBER 2008
The Indian Navy&#8217;s Dhruv: falling between two stools

by Ajai Shukla

Prodded by questions from visitors to this blog, I have spoken in some depth to the Indian Navy as well as to the designers of the Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH) at Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) about why the Indian Navy remains reluctant to accept the Dhruv into service; and also about what HAL has done to address the issues that the Navy has raised.

So here are the findings of this quick enquiry.

Currently there are 8 Dhruvs on the Indian Navy&#8217;s inventory. They operate mainly on communications, training and administrative duties from shore-based airfields. The navy does not plan to order any more Dhruvs.

The Navy believes that its helicopters (hereafter helos) must all have the capability to land on the deck of ships. That is in contrast with some brown-water navies that find it perfectly acceptable to operate the bulk of their aircraft primarily from the shore. For a helo to operate from a ship, the navy is demanding three additional &#8220;specific-to-navy&#8221; criteria

1. Strengthened Undercarraige. The undercarriage must be specially adapted for deck landings. Unlike landing on terra firma, where the impact is primarily in one dimension (that of the weight of the helicopter impacting on hard ground) a ship is moving in three dimensions (roll, pitch and yaw) and the undercarriage must be capable of absorbing the impact of landing in all three dimensions. The navy says that the Dhruv&#8217;s undercarriage does not meet that requirement.

2. Folding Main Rotor. An on-board helo has to be accommodated into a very small hangar space, which means that the main rotors must have a system of hinges, which allow them to be quickly folded before putting the helo into the hangar (and then, equally quickly, unfolded when it is brought out for another flight). The navy&#8217;s initially stated requirement was for the rotors to be folded within a width of 3.5 metres.

Furthermore, the navy wants an automatic blade folding facility, of the kind that is installed in its Sea King helos. In this, onboard electrical or hydraulic actuators fold up the blades quickly, rather than having to go through the longer and more painstaking process of manually folding the blades. Remember, that in the smaller warships, the tips of the main rotor blades extend beyond the deck, overhanging the sea. So manually folding them --- by removing bolts and supporting the blades during folding/unfolding --- is an exercise that the navy would rather avoid.

HAL had a problem with foldable blades, as well as with installing an automatic system. A senior Dhruv designer told me, &#8220;the requirement of Blade Folding with a width of 3.5 metres was not feasible due to the inherent design characteristics of the ALH hingeless Main Rotor Blade with an Integrated Dynamic System&#8221;.

However, HAL worked on the problem and came up with the concept of &#8220;segmented blades&#8221;, which would be 5.1 metres wide instead of the navy&#8217;s requirement of 3.5 metres. HAL says the navy has agreed to the 5.1 metre width, and that the process of manually folding the &#8220;segmented blades&#8221; has been demonstrated to the navy.

However, HAL has not installed an automatic folding facility. HAL tells me, &#8220;Automatic blade folding was not pursued due to weight penalty of about 100 kgs&#8221;.

It may be useful here, for the readers&#8217; understanding, to describe what HAL means by &#8220;segmented blades&#8221;.

&#8220;Segmented blades&#8221; comprise of two blade parts. The outer part is folded inwards to obtain the desired folded width. The other option is that of &#8220;Hingeless blades&#8221;, which have no physical hinges. These are made of composite materials, which ensures &#8220;virtual hinges&#8221;.

3. More &#8220;Time on Task&#8221;. The navy is demanding that the Dhruv must be able to spend 2 hours and 20 minutes on task (i.e. airborne with its task payload), and have an additional reserve of 20 minutes.

The Dhruv is simply not capable of meeting this requirement. HAL points out that, &#8220;this (requirement) is beyond the inherent payload capacity of any 5.5 tonne class helicopter in the world and can be met with difficulty by a 10-tonne class helicopter, given the Naval specification and weight requirement.&#8221;

If the Dhruv were flying empty, additional fuel tanks could have given it the ability to meet the Time on Task requirements. But the navy demands that the Dhruv must carry a heavy weapons and sensor payload, which rules out the fitment of extra fuel tanks. The need to carry such weapons and sensor payload put most naval helos, e.g. the Sea King, in a much higher weight class (10-14 tonnes).

IN SIMPLE TERMS, THE 5.5 TONNE DHRUV FALL BETWEEN TWO STOOLS. IT IS TOO LARGE AND HEAVY TO PERFORM THE ROLE (SEARCH & RESCUE, COMMUNICATIONS, ETC) THAT 3-TONNE HELOS LIKE THE CHEETAH AND THE CHETAK CURRENTLY DO&#8230; AND TOO SMALL AND LIGHT TO REPLACE 10-14 TONNE HELOS LIKE THE SEA KING AND THE KAMOV.

Despite that, top HAL sources aver that torpedo/depth charge trials were carried out during 2001-02; and sonar, Electronic Support Measures (ESM) and High Frequency Communications Systems (HFCS) trials were carried out during 2004-05. Platform integration for an Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) role has been successfully completed, which includes ESM, sonar/sonics, torpedo and HFCS.

There were some problems faced during the 2004-05 trials with the reliability of the sensors, but HAL points out that the reliability issue needs to be dealt with by the vendors of the sensors, all of whom were selected by the navy.

And finally, there is no truth to the belief that a vibration problem is the navy&#8217;s main issue with the Dhruv. HAL designers say that, &#8220;With fine tuning of the Anti-Resonance Vibration Isolation System (ARIS), structural reinforcements and the introduction of Frahm dampers, the vibration problem has been resolved satisfactorily&#8221;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

Hawk


----------



## Munir

Is it MBB or is it HAL?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

*INS Sindhugosh
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

*INS Mumbai
*


----------



## Munir

New Delhi, June 9 (IANS) Aircraft major Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) said Friday it was designing a new attack helicopter and development of a home grown jet fighter was proceeding on schedule.
'It'll be a dedicated light attack helicopter. It's a brand new design,' HAL chairman Ashok Baveja told reporters on the sidelines of a defence awards function here.
'Work has started in (HAL headquarters) Bangalore. We are already seven-eight months into the project,' he added.
'The prototype will be rolled out two years from now. The cycle time (from designing to rollout) will be less because now we're getting more experience in this,' Baveja said.
Asked how the Indian version would compare with those flying worldwide, he stated: 'Comparisons? There are none whatsoever.'
Pointing out that other helicopters are heavier, he said: 'We want our attack helicopters to operate at altitudes of over 15,000 feet. When you are operating at high altitudes you must have lighter machines. You can't have a 10-tonne helicopter operating at those heights.'
Baveja confirmed that three indigenously manufactured Dhruv advanced light helicopters (ALH) were flying with the Indian Air Force (IAF) after being grounded since November when a machine sold to the Jharkhand government had crashed due to tail rotor failure.
'Three are flying with the IAF. We are progressively handing back the machines at the rate of 12 a month,' the HAL chief said.
Some 45 Dhruvs are flying with the army, navy and air force. HAL says it has firm orders for another 72.
The Dhruv fleet was grounded following the Nov 25 crash but there are differing versions on why the incident occurred.
Baveja insisted the problem lay with the tail rotor but Defence Minister Pranab Mukherjee has been quoted as saying there was a problem with the tail rotor gearbox. IAF Director General (Inspections and Safety) Air Marshal P.S. Ahluwalia has also ascribed the crash to a gearbox problem.
'The problem was with the tail rotor, not the gearbox,' Baveja maintained Friday.
'He (Mukherjee) never said that (the fault lay with the gearbox). He was repeating a position that was a bit old. So then we clarified to the ministry that he may be updated. Within two-three months, we have got out of it,' he added.
Baveja said that the development of the indigenous Tejas light combat aircraft (LCA) was proceeding on schedule and denied there had been delays in integrating the fighter's weapons systems.
'The Tejas weapons system is not getting done now. It's getting done a little later,' he stated.
'We're further opening the flight envelope. We're putting new systems on board. So Tejas weapons system is not this year, there's no delay. It's a progressive step. We have to certify the aircraft by 2010 and we'll do so,' he maintained.
HAL claimed four of the nine awards that were given away.
Among institutional awards, it was cited for excellence in performance and for best performance in exports. HAL's Aircraft Research and Design Centre was awarded for import substitution by developing software for a fighter aircraft's mission computer. It's Rotary Wing Research and Design Centre received an award for innovation for re-engineering the armed forces' Cheetah helicopter.
Bharat Electronics Limited received three awards, and the Ordinance Factory Chanda and MIDHANI Melt Group one each.


Indian





Russian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Munir

Brahmos






Russian Yakhunt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

Su-30 MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## daredevil

Su-30MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

AEW IL-76

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

*Indian Paracommando*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## daredevil

*IL-38 Sea Dragon ASW*


----------



## daredevil

SU-30 MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

IL-78 MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Munir said:


> DRUV....
> 
> WEDNESDAY, 17 SEPTEMBER 2008
> The Indian Navys Dhruv: falling between two stools



Dhruv is having some problems with IN's requirements does not mean anything.

More than 350+ Dhruv's are on order with Turkey, Peru, Nepal, Myanmar, Bolivia and Equador using/ordered Dhruv's for their respective forces.

The Indian Army has already inducted 50+ Dhruv's and more than 100 are on order.



> Is it MBB or is it HAL?



MBB was a part of Dhruv's design. They were part of the project earlier.


----------



## garibnawaz

Munir said:


> Brahmos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second pic of urs is neither BRAHMOS nor YANKHOT.


----------



## Munir

It is the naval version of the Brahmos.... I am still well informed.


----------



## daredevil

Munir said:


> It is the naval version of the Brahmos.... I am still well informed.



Brahmos is based on Yankhot. Brahmos is a JV where Russia provided Yahnkhot tech and India provided avionics and guiding.


----------



## shchinese

check the whole thread, good to see almost everything is foreign build.


----------



## ngold

shchinese said:


> check the whole thread, good to see almost everything is foreign build.



Right dude.. All are foreign build.. 
Sorry to disturb ur emotions for not copied.. we can understand ur concerns...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## daredevil

*IAF*


----------



## daredevil

*3D Rendering of next generation of Fighters
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## daredevil

*T-90 Tank*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## was

daredevil said:


> *3D Rendering of next generation of Fighters
> *



what is this?


----------



## daredevil

was said:


> what is this?



Are you blind?. These are just 3D renderings of how future jets could look, just like some one posted renderings of JF-17 II in other thread.


----------



## was

daredevil said:


> *Are you blind?*. These are just 3D renderings of how future jets could look, just like some one posted renderings of JF-17 II in other thread.



stop going to personal


----------



## was

daredevil said:


> Are you blind?. These are just *3D renderings of how future jets could look,* just like some one posted renderings of JF-17 II in other thread.



only indian future jets cuold look like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

*IN Sea King MK 42s
from Nat.Geo*



*Two Talwar-class guided missile frigates INS Trishul and INS Talwar
*



*INS Viraat with Sea Harrier Mk.51s
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

*Kashmiri Lady Police
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil




----------



## daredevil

*Desert Scorpions*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neo

daredevil said:


> *Mirages and Jaguars*



Where do you see Mirages and Jaguars in this picture?? 
Su-27/31 is leading the formation, followed by 2 F-16's on left and right, a Mig-21 in the center, Mig-27 on the right, Mig-29 on the left and a Su-31 on the tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## daredevil

*Parajumper*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

Neo said:


> Where do you see Mirages and Jaguars in this picture??
> Su-27/31 is leading the formation, followed by 2 F-16's on left and right, a Mig-21 in the center, Mig-27 on the right, Mig-29 on the left and a Su-31 on the tail.



I must have copied the wrong Pictures. Sorry for confusion. I will change the legend. Thanks.


----------



## daredevil

*Pluralism in Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## daredevil

Indian UN Peace Keepers

View attachment 4d5834313ae0d0c75a80d18025afcf9f.jpg


----------



## daredevil

*Army man with AK-56
*


----------



## daredevil

*Somewhere
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

View attachment b73156564ea88d6ad1a5f9e14bc6f7ba.jpg


----------



## daredevil

*Mine detection
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## daredevil




----------



## daredevil

*Smerch*


----------



## Super Falcon

very good work by our indian friends i hope our pakistani members also show us all what pakistan army navy and airforce has in the bag i hope all members will coperate to post some pakistani militry pics i hope everybody coperates to show our indian friends what we have in offer i request to our pakistani members to open a pakistan militry picsthread

i hope u people will not decline me and plz post huge range from squadrons to flet and to tank divisions ssg naval ssg everything everything


----------



## Munir

daredevil said:


> *Mine detection
> *



Impressive. Need to do a research on this. It does look strange though. No metal detectors? I still prefer a kind of Arjun with anti mine in front. Fast and surely able to handle mines.

I would advise head protection. I think they have it but not handy for pr...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

*In Siachen*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## daredevil

*STRELA-10M3
*

View attachment b94176511be178f97f7245821768826b.jpg


----------



## Munir

daredevil said:


> *Smerch*




Pakistan imports Chinese A-100 rocket launchers
A-100 is an excellent MRLS weapon, its export potential is great.
A previous entry on A-100 system:
Chinese Military News Blog: China's A-100 300MM MULTIPLE LAUNCH ROCKET

Pakistan imports Chinese A-100 rocket launchers 


http://www.mynews.in/fullstory.aspx?storyid=10562

Hong Kong, China: Pakistan is in the process of purchasing A-100 multi-rocket launch systems from China. According to a Pakistani military industry source, the contract was signed last year with the arms export company, China Precision Machinery Import-Export Corporation.

The initial procurement is a battalion-level system primarily for testing purposes. According to the needs of the Pakistani military, additional imports are also likely.

This is the first time for China to export the A-100 MLRS to a foreign country. South Asian military industry analysts believe that Pakistans procurement of the A-100 is in response to Indias acquisition of the Russian Smerch, or Tornado, MLRS. Both the Smerch and the A-100 are 300-mm calibre rocket launch systems.

In 2001, India signed a contract with Russia to purchase US$450 million worth of Smerch MLRS, which made their first appearance at Indias 2008 National Day military parade. A source from the Chinese military industry claims that the Smerchs maximum range is 90 kilometers, while the A-100 can fire its latest submunitions as far as 120 kilometers. After being fitted with a simplified strike correction system, the A-100s strike accuracy is increased to 33 percent.

The Pakistani military is considering a possible transfer of production site for the A-100 out of China. However, at the current stage, Pakistan will continue to import the system, according to the military industry source.

Some international analysts are of the opinion that the A-100 and the AR-2 300-mm MLRS produced by Chinese manufacturer Norinco are both imitation versions of the Russian Smerch MLRS. But the manufacturers of the A-100 and the AR-2 insist that these three types of MLRS are completely different. Neither the A-100 nor the AR-2 can fire Smerch rocket munitions, nor do they use the same propellant rocket motors or components.

In addition, China is now undertaking technological and structural upgrades of both the A-100 and AR-2 multi-rocket launch systems. These upgrades may include replacing their tube-shaped launchers with box-shaped launchers, as the former are much more expensive, cannot be quickly and easily reloaded and are more difficult to maintain. The similar AR-1 MLRS, which are fitted with box-shaped launchers, no longer require transloaders to load the rockets.

Andrei Chang is editor-in-chief of Kanwa Defense Review Monthly, registered in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## daredevil

*Dare Devil Team*


----------



## daredevil




----------



## daredevil

*Paratroopers*


----------



## daredevil



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil




----------



## daredevil



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

*Indian soldiers holding a Nazi flag which they had captured at Libyan Omar, December 1941. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

*84mm Carl Gustav*


----------



## daredevil

*Indo-China Border*


----------



## daredevil



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## daredevil

*Army's Mahindra Axe*


----------



## Super Falcon

i requested for some one to post pak militry pics tooo and are these mine detectors of PA


----------



## garibnawaz

daredevil said:


> *84mm Carl Gustav*



Reminds me the Gun Barrel Sequence of any James Bond Movie.


----------



## garibnawaz

daredevil said:


> *Army man with AK-56
> *



Thats Made in Bulgaria Type-47 (AK-47). Our forces use only captured Type-56 (Made In China). There is nothing called as AK-56 as such.


----------



## garibnawaz

Neo said:


> Where do you see Mirages and Jaguars in this picture??
> Su-27/31 is leading the formation,



There is nothing called as Su-31. The lead is Su-30MK and the last one is Su-30MKI.


----------



## garibnawaz

Munir said:


> It is the naval version of the Brahmos.... I am still well informed.



The second pic that u have posted is of Russian Sunburn.

I was talking about the second pic. It is neither BrahMos nor Yankhot.


----------



## jeypore

Nag:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil

*Indo-UK Exercise 2008*


----------



## daredevil




----------



## daredevil



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## daredevil

*Wagah Border*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil




----------



## daredevil



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## daredevil



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

daredevil said:


> *Wagah Border*



Pakistani members usually talk about how they are taller and fair looking than the Indians etc. Which helps them to call us Kaaliya and 1 Pakistani = 10 Indians etc.

Now who is taller and who is more fair in the pic?


----------



## Super Falcon

with one person you cannot judge the fully first of all i recomended you my friend wear your glasses than post the pic yes in the pic indian one is fair but pakistani soldier is taller. and with a photo you cannot judge the fairness these days photoshop


----------



## AK-47

Lieutenant General Harbakhsh Singh listens keenly as Lieutenant General Bukhtiar Rana, Pakistan Army makes a point during post-war negotiations at Lahore. Officials from the United Nations walk right behind.  courtesy BR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

garibnawaz said:


> Pakistani members usually talk about how they are taller and fair looking than the Indians etc. Which helps them to call us Kaaliya and 1 Pakistani = 10 Indians etc.
> 
> Now who is taller and who is more fair in the pic?



None of these attributes matter, what counts is who performs & how.

The Vietnamese were neither fairer, taller or stronger than US troops in Vietnam yet they achieved spectacular success, the kind which is taught & read in military institutions .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

bigger and taller = easier target --

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Flintlock

duhastmish said:


> bigger and taller = easier target --



I think in the 21st century battlefield, agility and brains count for more.

This is not the 11the century AD when a bunch of 6.5 foot tall Afghans could overrun the battlefield with sheer physical force and stamina.


----------



## kenchabhai

Flintlock said:


> I think in the 21st century battlefield, agility and brains count for more.
> 
> This is not the 11the century AD when a bunch of 6.5 foot tall Afghans could overrun the battlefield with sheer physical force and stamina.



I disagree, even in 11th century sheer physical force, stamina even bravery didn't count for much.


----------



## duhastmish

right said fred!
ravena sena couldnt beat monkey sena. lol 
same ways Chinese they are small but one of the better fighter- kung fu and what not ay!


----------



## Flintlock

> 2 weeks ago: Indian army soldiers are seen after a snowfall at the India-China trade route at Nathu-La, 55 km (34 miles) north of Gangtok, capital of India's northeastern state of Sikkim, January 17, 2009. The Nathu-La mountain pass, known as the old silk route, lies at an altitude of 14,200 ft. bordering between India and China and is covered with snow throughout the year. Picture taken January 17, 2009.





> 1 week ago: Candidates listen to an army officer during an Indian Army recruitment rally in Samba, 48 kilometers (30 miles) south of Jammu, India, Thursday, Jan. 22, 2009.





> 2 weeks ago: A snow-covered Indian army camp is seen after a snowfall at the India-China trade route at Nathu-La, 55 km (34 miles) north of Gangtok, capital of India's northeastern state of Sikkim, January 17, 2009. The Nathu-La mountain pass, known as the old silk route, lies at an altitude of 14,200 ft. bordering between India and China and is covered with snow throughout the year. Picture taken January 17, 2009.





> 1 month ago: Suspected separatist rebels belonging to Karbi Longri North Cachar Hills Liberation Front (KLNLF), of India's north eastern state Assam pose for photographs with their weapons during a surrender ceremony at Jagiroad, about 70 kilometers (44 miles) east of Gauhati, India, Saturday, Dec. 6, 2008. Eight KLNLF members laid down their arms, ammunition and explosives before Indian army to return to mainstream in Jagiroad Saturday, according to the Army.


----------



## tyagi

can any one identify the launcher they are carrying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyagi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabbar

DELETE PLEASE!!


----------



## Gabbar

*SHIVALIK*

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_zUe7sq7m3h0/ScOTPhX9RlI/AAAAAAAAAlA/DcZra2ovjko/s1600-h/Shivalik+long+shot.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zUe7sq7m3h0/ScOTv9b5rNI/AAAAAAAAAlI/Nk3eHmWavt8/s1600-h/Weapons+deck.JPG

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_zUe7sq7m3h0/ScORlkAvW6I/AAAAAAAAAkw/wC_Jl2-PzvY/s1600-h/Helicopter+deck.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zUe7sq7m3h0/ScOQD4INvYI/AAAAAAAAAkg/nEbN4KU3Lgo/s1600-h/58+days.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_zUe7sq7m3h0/SbPG5PGOgGI/AAAAAAAAAkQ/YjVv2Jqz1W8/s1600-h/Shivalik+mast.JPG


----------



## Gabbar

Viswast OPV 
This is the first of the new series of Three OPVs being built at Goa Shipyard for Indian Coast Guard. The 93.89 meters vessel is well equipped with State-of- the-art Navigation and Communication equipment automated by an Integrated Bridge System (IBS). Propelled by two MTU engines, the new OPV is capable of operating Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH). The vessel with an extended range of 4500 NM at a cruising speed of 12 -14 knots is also capable of pollution control against oil spillage and external fire fighting. 

The vessel has been equipped with one no. 30 mm CRN-91 Gun and HM / LM guns for policing maritime zones. The machinery controls fitted in the vessel are on one network system with multi-function work stations ensuring quick response with minimum number of personnel to man the ship. The Automatic power management system onboard ensures that normal and standby generators are switched on and off automatically depending on the load without human intervention.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Indian Army's *Dare Devil *motorcycle display team.
Known for its stunning feats, the team from the Corps of Signals team made it to the Guinness Book of World Records on June 11,2008 when it successfully displayed its skill to carry 251 men on 11 motorcycles for a record-breaking distance of 240 metres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Really not needed.

GB


----------



## Munir

As expected... Indians turn into nationalist crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

There is no need for this here. This picture is posted many times and you can google it. Not that hard find either. If you have something on your mind open a new thread to discuss it. 

Try to post new pictures that are kind of hard to find. Such new weapons systems, war games, training etc.


----------



## Munir

I agree. Just saw land launched Brahmos. Pretty intresting how it is launched. Anyone having pics about it and surely more info about the range? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Screaming Skull

Unique Pic. Guess Why?


----------



## MaXimMaRz

Cuz the rear most army guy needs to join his thumb with the rest of his hand !!!


----------



## Gabbar

Screaming Skull said:


> Unique Pic. Guess Why?



ammmm...... all of them are standing at the same time?
They are sleep walking?
They all ex-chiefs?


----------



## Screaming Skull

MaXimMaRz said:


> Cuz the rear most army guy needs to join his thumb with the rest of his hand !!!






Gabbar said:


> ammmm...... all of them are standing at the same time?
> They are sleep walking?
> They all ex-chiefs?



No LOLZ. This is a pic taken in 2008 of Indian Army Chief General Deepak Kapoor (L), Indian Naval Chief Admiral Sureesh Mehta (C) and Vice Chief of Indian Air Force P.V.Nayak (then)

But P.V.Nayak has now been appointed as the Air Chief Marshal replacing Fali Major. So that makes this the only picture of the present chiefs together!!!!


----------



## garibnawaz

Munir said:


> I agree. Just saw land launched Brahmos. Pretty intresting how it is launched. Anyone having pics about it and surely more info about the range? Thanks in advance.











*Range : - 290 KMS*


----------



## garibnawaz

BRAHMOS being fired from VLS sells of INS Ranveer











Whereas the forward P-20M missile cells (port and starboard) aboard INS Rajput have been replaced with two boxed launchers housing four PJ-10 (BrahMos) ASCMs.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

*I appologize if some of the pictures are already posted.*






View attachment 4ad3f75ade799b7b394f9c896791e0f4.jpg

View attachment 3aa164cf74e06cdd3a25b5568d6fea3e.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAFAce

Great pictures, guys. Keep up the good work.

Gabbar, are those Commando/SOF units or just regular forces? Also, I was wondering, what is India's premier Special Operations Force (equivalent to the SSG)? The ones I can think of right now are the NSG, GCS, MARCOS, Para Commandos etc. I think there are and about a hundred more (jk).


----------



## Gabbar

*MARCOS* *= Marine Comando Force*

View attachment 1c09db2f988470591a3643f29c50a59d.jpg

View attachment 344903b87a4ba54c64fbfacc31db9da9.jpg


----------



## Gabbar

> Great pictures, guys. Keep up the good work.



*Thank you!!!*



> Gabbar, are those Commando/SOF units or just regular forces?



*They are regular forces.*



> Also, I was wondering, what is India's premier Special Operations Force (equivalent to the SSG)? The ones I can think of right now are the NSG, GCS, MARCOS, Para Commandos etc. I think there are and about a hundred more (jk).



*Army has Para-Commandos
Navy has Marcos
IAF has GARUDS

SPECIAL FRONTIER FORCE = Works behind enemy lines during war time. Created after 1962 war. Was used druing 1971 war to disrupt enemy movement.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyagi

is the design of Brahmos block 2 different from block 1 . because the block two is not pointed from front .


----------



## Gabbar

*INDIA CHINA EXCERCISE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

NEW DELHI, INDIA: Black cat commandos from India's National Security Guard (NSG) go through their paces on a mock aircraft on an Anti-Terrorist conditioning course during NSG raising day in Manesar, some 65 kms south of Delhi, 15 October 2004. The NSG was raised 20-years ago as a Federal Contingency Forces on the pattern of other special forces in the world for combating terrorist activities. AFP PHOTO/RAVEENDRAN (Photo credit should read RAVEENDRAN/AFP/Getty Images)


----------



## paritosh

this guy is an indian sniper from the jungle warfare school in mizoram...
can anybody tell me what rifle it is that he is holding?
i think it's the fn-fal..


----------



## tyagi

paritosh said:


> can anybody tell me what rifle it is that he is holding?
> i think it's the fn-fal..



no it is Heckler & Koch HK PSG-1


----------



## arslan_treen

tyagi said:


> no it is Heckler & Koch HK PSG-1



its any thing but H&k psg-1 hk has a bigger grip and uses a smaller magzine and the its front body is longer and symtrical not square like in the picture it propbly is fn -fal


----------



## tyagi

dude it is a H&k psg-1 .the pic you posted is without a magzine


----------



## tyagi

blain u r a moderator so can u move all the indian army related post to a new thread .

as on rifle .it can also be Galil Sniper


----------



## Gabbar

*New Kashmiri Soldiers!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godsavetheworld

The legendry *Gorkha regiment*. Their valour is worshipped in the world.






Indian soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arslan_treen

tyagi said:


> dude it is a H&k psg-1 .the pic you posted is without a magzine


dude its not it galil cheak the barrel lenght and the magzine is bent !!!!! psg always have a a str8 magzine it probebly is that galil rifle 
and a didnt mean india does not uses Psg-1 they do i saw that on Tv !!


----------



## zalmay

paritosh said:


> this guy is an indian sniper from the jungle warfare school in mizoram...
> can anybody tell me what rifle it is that he is holding?
> i think it's the fn-fal..



its an SVD DARAGANOVE russian amazing rifle


----------



## JK!

M1A2 said:


> If these are Paksitani then it's great !
> Great job !!!!!
> Paksitan Zindabaad



That is not an SVD Draganov look at the position of the grip and butt

Also that picture was posted by Paritosh who has stated that is an Indian Army sniper from the jungle warfare school in mizoram


----------



## Gabbar

Pakistani militant, Moinullah Shah speaks before media persons at
Army base camp in Srinagar on Saturday. Daily Excelsior/Amin War


An Indian Army soldier displays a selection of seized weapons and ammunition during a press conference at Army headquarters in Srinagar on April 25, 2009. Indian army arrested Sakib Moinullah Shah a suspected Pakistani rebel in Indian-controlled Kashmir and revovered large arms and ammunition from him, a top army officer said. Some 31 Islamic militants infiltrated into Indian Kashmir from the Pakistani zone of the disputed region over the past few weeks, a captured Islamic militant said. The revelations came as Indian Kashmir is preparing for the next round of general elections. Voting in Kashmir has been split into five stages for security reasons. The first two rounds passed off peacefully but next week polling moves to the region's more sensitive Muslim-majority areas. AFP PHOTO/Rouf BHAT (Photo credit should read ROUF BHAT/AFP/Getty Images)


----------



## Super Falcon

very very nasty


----------



## Gabbar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maverick2009

Nice fake photos of TEJAS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tyagi




----------



## third eye

paritosh said:


> this guy is an indian sniper from the jungle warfare school in mizoram...
> can anybody tell me what rifle it is that he is holding?
> i think it's the fn-fal..



This guy does not seem to be from the Jungle warfare school. The terrain he stands in, the colour of the camouflage etc indicates desert terrain.


----------



## FulcrumD

The soldier is from the "Sangha Shakti" Exercise at Rajasthan,he's carrying a Dragunov sniper rifle.


----------



## garibnawaz

maverick2009 said:


> Nice fake photos of TEJAS



Pavel Romsey from 3D Visualization, Architectural Visualization - Michelle Bivotti. - Professional visualization created a wonderful poster of the HAL Tejas using 3-D graphics.


----------



## garibnawaz

INS Airavat (L-24) The third Amphibious Warfare Vessel or Landing Ship Tank (Large) in the Shardul class which was commissioned on 19th May 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick2009

Amazing looking pictures of TEJAS SO cool And So Nearly Ready 

Aero India 2009 :: Tejas [Bharat-Rakshak.com]

Tejas takeoff and turn [www.bharat-rakshak.com]

D032098-lca-bank [www.bharat-rakshak.com]


----------



## maverick2009

TEJAS these days looks like a real 4 generation fighter 

If the indians really get the EJ200 SUPERCRUISE engine from UK fror block 2 LCA it will a great war plane i have no doubt.


----------



## Gabbar




----------



## 2008nnd

daredevil said:


> *Smerch*



wow, nice! does it buy from the russian SMERCH BM-30? it looks so similar with chinese A100? as the report chinese A100 is not so power than the Russian SMERCH. but more long-distance and precision than the Russian SMERCH!




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 2008

for that india have pinaka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 2008nnd

Joshi said:


> This is an Indian Military Photos thread, keep your chinese propaganda out of here. No need for d*ck comparison.


chinese propaganda?? well , now i know how blinkered you indian are!!!


----------



## Jako

Mr 2000nd,with due respect,this thread is meant only for indian military pictures.....not for comparison......you may open a new thread for that purpose if you need....thnx


----------



## 2008nnd

Jako said:


> Mr 2000nd,with due respect,this thread is meant only for indian military pictures.....not for comparison......you may open a new thread for that purpose if you need....thnx



Mr Jako,with due respect, you are a good gentleman,thanks for your well-meaning reminding!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

India's Multi-layered Air Defence -Tunguska- Part 3 (India has around 100 Tunguskas)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

India's Multi-Layered Air Defence- Anti-Ballistic Missiles- PAD, AAD


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

India's Multi layered Air Defence- Indian air force Inducts Spyder SAM(Derby and Python 5)


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Indian Navy Test Fires Kh-35 Anti-Ship Cruise missile


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Mi35-Indian Air Force has got 20 Mi35s


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Indian Army has chosen the Tatra 816 truck for Smerch


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Indian Air Force - Cheetah, Mi 26, Mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Indian Air Force- LCA- Light Combat Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

Gabbar said:


> two tongue&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;you should've spelt the india right


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Indian Air Force at Red Flag 2008

















View attachment dc4f737799c0fe1d2106e6573405545a.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Sarang Aerobatic Team IAF*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*SuryaKiran Aerobatic Team IAF*


----------



## garibnawaz

aimarraul said:


> Gabbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> two tongue&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;you should've spelt the india right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is spelled correctly unless you spell it differently in your country.
Click to expand...


----------



## anathema

Excellent photo of Indian General's with Defence minister.

UCC-786874.JPG (image)

Left of Def Minister is admiral Suresh Mehta, right to Defence minister is General Deepak Kapoor and right to General is Air Marshal PV Naik


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

aimarraul said:


> Gabbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> two tongue&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;you should've spelt the india right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how it should be, mutual trust. Really annoying how BRF say stupid things like "the Ch1nkies want to spy on us" or "those commie bastards can't be trust" or "this is just a ploy to find our weakness then backstab us", etc. A careful objective review of history would show the opposite to be true.
> 
> If we can soon settle these issues, one day in the future our children can look back and see how pointless it all was. It takes two to make things work.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Unified Commanders Conference 2009​*


----------



## SQ8

I'm particularly fond of the Sarang team.. Not too many heli aerobatics teams in the world.
But they need to update their routine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rhythm_guy

they r udating their tech gradually n u can easily watch this in their aerobatics movements....


----------



## fahmad321

thanks ....


----------



## xebex

Indian army personal with Tavor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amarnath



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

*PLEASE TRY POSTING PICTURES IN THIS THREAD!

*http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...an-military-picture-thread-15.html#post419306


----------



## sudhir007

nice pic can u tellme is it induct in army or not ???


----------



## xebex

I believe Mumbai police just got couple of Mahindra Rakshak, like the one below, recently.







Mumbai police get armoured vehicles to tackle terror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mig-29

Where is mahindra axe i believe user trials have been completed for that vehicle any info on that.


----------



## amarnath

sudhir007 said:


> nice pic can u tellme is it induct in army or not ???



The Mahindra marksman will be given to NSG Commandos, Later This september


----------



## amarnath

Mig-29 said:


> Where is mahindra axe i believe user trials have been completed for that vehicle any info on that.



But Mahindra axe is not for Counter-terrorism purposes, its a common army vegicle, In replacement to the Old Models


----------



## forcetrip

I like that Jeep from the year 2050. Why are they still using wheels?.


----------



## xebex

Actually Malasya is really interested in Axe. I dunno abt Indian army tho.

*Mahindra Axe Launched in Malaysia* 
The Mahindra Axe was successfully launched at the Defence Exhibition &#8211; DSA 2008 (Defence Services Asia), held in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, from April 21-24, 2008. 
The vehicle was displayed at the stall of AS&#8217;s marketing partner DSSB, which is a part of the DRB-Hicom Group, one of the largest companies in Malaysia.
The Axe generated a lot of interest among visitors from all over the world, including the Deputy Prime Minister of Malaysia, the Chief of Malaysian Army, Defence Secretary of Timor-Leste and the Chief of Cambodian Defence Forces. 
The visitors were impressed with the configuration and rugged look of the vehicle and they appreciated its overall packaging. 
The Malaysian Army will be evaluating the Axe for their requirements for High Mobility Reconnaissance Vehicles. The Axe&#8217;s induction in Malaysian Army will be a significant achievement for AS and will open the markets in the nearby countries.

Mahindra Newsletter


----------



## amarnath

forcetrip said:


> I like that Jeep from the year 2050. Why are they still using wheels?.



Mahindra Axe  The Mahindra Axe Fast Attack Vehicle (FAV) is a lightweight, high mobility, high payload combat vehicle, designed for use by Special Forces and for varied operational requirements. The Axe is available with both diesel and petrol engines and has automatic transmission and independent suspension, giving it outstanding high mobility capability.

Marksman  The Marksman is Indias first armoured capsule based light bullet proof vehicle and is designed to provide protection to Defence personnel, Para Military and Police forces against small arms fire and under belly grenade attacks. It can also be used in counter terrorist activities as well as in more conventional roles such as armed reconnaissance and convoy protection.

Mahindra Striker  A new generation general purpose light military vehicle. This high performance vehicle has great versatility in employment.

Up Armoured Scorpio  This discreetly protected Scorpio is ideal for VIP protection as it offers both security and comfort. The Up-Armoured Scorpio is already being used by the Indian Armed Forces and other Security Forces of India as well as by foreign countries for VIP protection.

Mine Protected Vehicle  Designed for operational use by troop / police deployments in insurgent areas, the Mine Protected Vehicle is built to protect personnel against small arms and mines / IEDs.

Cash in Transit Van  A modern, high security custom made van, the Cash in Transit Van is used for transportation of high value assets, particularly cash. The high security built into these vans reduces risk in transit, while incorporation of GPS allows monitoring and control of the vehicle.

MDS  Underwater Systems
MDS was formed in the year 2000 to address the needs of the Defence and Security Forces. After the Land Systems successful foray to participate in the Governments indigenous drive, MDS Underwater Systems has developed yet another niche area of defence expertise. Having undergone stringent trials of the DRDO/Naval-designed sea mine of the Indian Navy in 2006, MDS was considered fit for production in 2006. With this ability to manufacture an underwater product, the Company decided to participate in the specialised field of underwater armament and systems for the Navy.

Dedicated infrastructure, including the filament winding equipment, was erected at Mahindra Underwater Systems (MUS), Pune. Products include sea mines, its variants, filament wound carbon fibre tubes, etc.

MDS - Land Systems
MDS is in the advanced stages of setting up a Mahindra Special Military Vehicles (MSMV) facility at Faridabad. This facility will have modern facilities for R&D, prototype fabrication and system integration of vehicles for military use. This is the first such facility in India in the private sector.

About Mahindra Defence Systems
Mahindra Defence Systems is a division of the US$ 6 billion group Mahindra and Mahindra Ltd, the eighth largest group in India. MDS is today the countrys leading provider of high mobility and light bullet proof vehicles to the armed forces, paramilitary and police forces. There are in excess of 500 Rakshaks and up-armoured Scorpios in service in the Indian Army and security/police forces in India and abroad.


----------



## xebex

amarnath said:


> The Mahindra marksman will be given to NSG Commandos, Later This september




Mahindra Marksman





You sure this is the one NSG will be having.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## amarnath

xebex said:


> Mahindra Marksman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure this is the one NSG will be having.



Yes This is the vehicle which NSG commandos will be having. This vehicle will be reaching all the NSG hubs later this year.


----------



## xebex

^^^ Hmmmm....looks darn solid.


----------



## amarnath

xebex said:


> ^^^ Hmmmm....looks darn solid.



Yes it really is a darn solid vehicle.... This Production started in 2008 and By now they must have Produced a bulk... This going to be One of the greatest Commando vehicles of all times.....


----------



## amarnath

xebex said:


> Mahindra Marksman



SOME Info on this vehicle

MARKSMAN

Mahindra Marksman is Indias first armoured capsule based light bullet proof vehicle to provide protection to the personnel of Defence, Para Military and Police forces against small arms fire and under belly grenade attacks. It has capability to be used in counter terrorist as well as conventional roles.


FEATURES:

Ballistic Protection

Sides: can withstand three direct hits of 7.62 X 51mm NATO Ball M80, 7.62 X 39mm Ball PS and 5.56 X 45mm Ball M 193 at a distance of 10m at 90º angle attack.

Top: can withstand three direct hits of above ammunition at a distance of 10m at 45º angle attack.

Floor: protection against two DM 51(German norm) hand grenades detonated under the vehicle simultaneously.

Additional protection: All joints and welding have overlap. The rear stowage boxes provide protection to crew when using the rear door.

Cuppola has an machine gun mount with 270º traverse and protection.

Seven crew firing ports.

Outward facing configured rear seat and wide bulletproof windows allows total operational orientation of the crew sitting at the rear.

Search light mounted on top of the vehicle controlled from inside the vehicle by the driver/co driver.

Rear view camera and a TV screen for the driver and co driver to see the dead zone behind the vehicle.

Air conditioning option available.

Military/user specified stowage and fittings can be catered for.

OPERATIONAL ROLES

Counter Terrorist Operations

Patrolling in high intensity areas
Special Forces operations
Quick Reaction Teams
Mobile Check Points
Convoy protection and escort

Conventional Operations

Armed reconnaissance
Raids/road blocks in open/desert terrain
Convoy protection


SPECIFICATIONS

Weight

Gross Vehicle Weight : 3200Kg
Payload : 600Kg
Un-laden Weight : 2600Kg

Seating Capacity : 6 [2 (driver, codriver) + 4(rear)]

Engine

Engine : 2.49 Litres, CRDE BS-3
Max Gross Power : 77 kW (105bhp)@3800rpm
Max Torque : 228 Nm@1800-2200rpm

Transmission : NGT 530R

Type : 5 forward, 1 Reverse
Drive : 4WD
Axle Ratio : 4.55

Steering - Power Steering

Brakes

Front : Disc & Calliper
Rear : Drum type

Suspension

Independent front suspension, Rear-
Rigid Leaf Spring alongwith shock absorber

Wheel & Tyres

Wheels : Tube Type Highway and Run flat system available as optional
Tyres : 7.50X16

Dimensions (mm)

Length : 4390
Width : 1863
Height : 2030 (un-laden)
Wheel Base : 2375
Ground clearance : 240

Turning circle radius : 5.8 m

Speed on Road : 100 Km/hr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amarnath

TATA LSV FOR THE INDIAN ARMED FORCES.... GOING TO HIT THIS SEPTEMBER TO STRENGTHEN OUR ARMED FORCES...


----------



## Screaming Skull

*2007 Army winter trials for 228 Light Support Vehicles (LSV) order​*





*The vehicles in the line-up are (left to right): The Mahindra Axe, the Vectra LSV, the Flyer being fielded by the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), and the Tata LSV.*​


----------



## Joshi

*Mahindra AXE:-
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amarnath

Yes Indeed India is Upgrading its military ... Proud to be an Indian


----------



## BSF

Wil mahindra axe be for sale to civilians..you know a knocked down or a civilian version.
If yes then what will be the price of it?
If any one is going to this Exhibition, could you please ask this question to the company people there ?
Thanks dudes


----------



## amarnath

BSF said:


> Wil mahindra axe be for sale to civilians..you know a knocked down or a civilian version.
> If yes then what will be the price of it?
> If any one is going to this Exhibition, could you please ask this question to the company people there ?
> Thanks dudes



The civilian version of Axe will be ready later this year with an automatic transmission. Axes civilian version will be homologated with styling and other changes. But it will use a Mahindra driveline. The basic characteristic of performance will be the same but the looks will be different like the Humvee and Hummer. For the civilian version of Axe, the engine displacement will be lowered and there will be cosmetic changes on the dashboard. But Mahindra wants to keep the suspension and platform unchanged. Axe civilian version will be only diesel and with automatic transmission. Mahindras commercial Axe is expected to be priced roughly between Rs 12 lakh and Rs 22 lakh.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## sudhir007

Here is some pic releted to Air force and army


----------



## Gabbar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

*PLEASE DONT POST PICTURES THAT DONT BELONGS/RELATES TO INDIAN FORCES!!!*


----------



## Gabbar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex

Mahindra Axe test Drive


----------



## xebex




----------



## NSG_BlackCats




----------



## NSG_BlackCats




----------



## news1tube

i hate india miltery plz dont post here


----------



## NSG_BlackCats




----------



## NSG_BlackCats




----------



## NSG_BlackCats




----------



## Gabbar

news1tube said:


> i hate india miltery plz dont post here



Are you on drugs? Please read the thread title. If you dont like Indian military, then complain it to Mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

View attachment 9d73bbe43f98a90e67b8a0b157abe152.jpg
















---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

View attachment 1c4dc216e7788084009e176940d3e0f1.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NSG_BlackCats



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NSG_BlackCats




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## sancho

My moste favourite MKI pics:






This aircraft is just bad!!!











Sad that I didn't find a pic of MKI and Rafale, but this could be a future combination too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Exactly 10 years ago, the Indian Army began the attempt to reclaim the Tiger Hill from Pakistani intruders. NDTV takes you back to that weekend in July - the victory at Tiger Hill that proved to be a turning point in the Kargil war.

Here is the full Video by NDTV

*LINK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

atv pics


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## brahmastra

Indian armed forces in Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joshi

I think a plane like this....






is going to be used for this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RPK

Joshi said:


> I think a plane like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is going to be used for this...



we use this aircraft for VVIP transport & AWACS


----------



## Joshi




----------



## indiatech

Along the border.

Sorry about the Offensive Title. Just ignore it.


----------



## indiatech




----------



## indiatech

Paras


----------



## indiatech

IAF Garuds


----------



## IAF

news1tube said:


> i hate india miltery plz dont post here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## sudhir007

some picture


----------



## sudhir007

balance picture


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

Model showing Brahmos submarine launched from an SSK.





---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

BrahMos launched vertically from INS Ranvir.



BrahMos Supersonic Cruise Missile - 10th Anniversary postage stamp






---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

Crew members of IL-76 aircraft configured with the new AWACS (Airborne Warning and Control Systems) pose for a photograph during the aircraft's inducting ceremony into Indian Air Force (IAF) at the Palam Air Force station in New Delhi May 28, 2009. This is the first of the three IAF AWACS from Israel and is slated to operate from the Agra airbase under Central Air Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

Interview with Captain Bana Singh
February 23. 2007



Claude: Tell us where are you born, when did you join the Army?

BS: I am born in 1949 in Kadyal district of Jammu province. My father
was a farmer though many of my uncles had joined the Army. My
father used to tell me that Army life is a very prestigious one. He also
wanted me to join the Army because a farmers life is very harsh.
Personally I always wanted to do something for my country.

Q: Before being posted on Siachen glacier, did you practice mountain
climbing?

BS: I was trained with my battalion at the High Altitude Warfare
School in Gulmarg. Though the altitude is not as high as in the Siachen
area, we learnt mountain warfare, how to climb, how to fight in the
snows, how to move on a glacier.
The mountain training is imparted to formations from all over India,
but more particularly to the Mountain Brigade, specially established by
the Government of India to look after the Siachen glacier. It was also
for us an opportunity to acclimatize at a relative high altitude.
Then we moved to the base camp No 1 camp on the glacier which is
located at 18,000 feet. It takes 7 days to be fully acclimatized, during
this period we went to the base camp during the day and came back
the next day.

Q: When you got posted on the Siachen in April 1987, was the Quaid
Post already occupied by the Pakistanis?

BS: Yes, they had occupied it earlier. Around that time, the Pakistanis
started firing on our patrols and helicopters from the post.
My Commanding Officer (CO) decided to send a patrol to find out the
position of the Pakistanis and how many of them were manning the
post.
On May 29, a patrol of 8 J&K Light Infantry (8 JAK LI) was sent for a
reconnaissance of the possible approaches to the Quaid Post. The
patrol leader was Lt. Rajiv Pande. He had 12 men with him.
Unfortunately, they were sighted by the Pakistanis commandos. Ten of
them, including Rajiv Pande were killed. Three only survived.

Q: Why this post was called the Quaid Post

BS: This is the name of Mohamed Ali Jinnah, the father of Pakistan.
This is the most important and highest post in the area. From the top
you can see 80 km around. You can see the entire Saltoro range and
all the other posts which have to be supplied by choppers. If you
control this post, you can prevent the supply of all these posts. That is
why it had such an importance for Pakistan (and why they named it
after Jinnah). [After they started firing] my CO had to prepare a secret
plan to recapture the post.

Q: How did the Pakistanis capture the Post?

BS: I do not know. It must have been captured long ago. The
Pakistanis started occupying the glacier in 1984. When I arrived in
1987, it was already occupied.

Q: When was a second patrol sent?

BS: It was in June. It was not a patrol. It was troops for fighting
purpose, to capture the Post.

Q: How was the approach route to reach the Post at 21,000?

BS: There was a 90° climb on a distance of 1,500 km and ice walls. Lt
Pande had managed to fix ropes, but due to heavy snow fall, the rope
had got completely lost, they had to fix them again.
In the meantime, to divert the attention of the Pakistanis, Indian
troops had been firing at the Post.

Q: Tell us about your operation, it was the third attempt?

BS: A total of 62 people participated in the final operation. Two
officers, 3 JCO and 57 jawans were selected. The operation was
conducted in three phases on June 23, June 25 and June 26, 1987.
A first platoon was sent on 23rd but unfortunately they had to come
back. Two soldiers were killed.
The second platoon with 10 jawans made an attempt on June 25. At
that time due to some communication gap with us, the mission had to
be aborted.
The next day, on 26th, I got the green light to go ahead.

Q: Tell us now about your assault? Could the Pakistani Commandos
see you?

BS: Though it was day time, because of the heavy snowing we could
not say if it was day or night.
The Pakistanis must have been knowing that something was going on
because our troops were firing at them from the base camp (to divert
their attention).
When we reached the top, there was a single bunker. We had been
trained for such a fight. I threw a grenade inside and closed the door.
At the end, a total of six Pakistanis were killed. We brought back their
bodies which were later handed over to the Pakistanis authorities
during a flag meeting in Kargil.
Some must have escaped towards the Pakistani side, perhaps over the
cliff. I think that I have bayoneted three or four persons, I dont
remember now.

Q: Were you cold or tired?

BS: In these conditions, when you face death, you do not feel cold,
you dont feel fear. You dont think that you are going to die.
I must tell you, a strange thing happened one day before the assault. I
was feeling depressed when I heard the voice of Guru Gobind Singh
who said: I was only testing you. My depression disappeared. It is
the first (and last) time that I had such an experience.

Q: When silence fell back on the Post, what happened?

BS: All the officers started congratulate me through wireless: You
have done very well, Bana, congratulations.

Q: Three months later there was a major Pakistani attack on the
Bilafond; they had apparently been very upset to lose the Jinnah Post.
Did you participate in the defense of Bilafond?

BS: Yes, it was in September. I did not participate because I was not
posted in this area. But about 1000 Pakistani men must have died.
General Musharraf was then the Brigade Commander [of the Special
Security Group]. He had himself planned the operation.

Q: Do you receive threats from the Pakistani side.

BS: Sometimes I have received, but I have two PSOs protecting me.

Q: But you are stronger than your own PSOs.

BS: Yes, in any case I am not worried about my life (laughing)

Q: I understand that you had a good offer from the Punjab
Government?

BS: The Punjab Government has a deep respect for the Indian Army.
They have offered me Rs 25 lakhs, a monthly allowance of Rs 15,000
and a 25 acre plot if I accept to move to Punjab. But I refused.

Q: Why?

BS: Because I consider myself a State subject of Jammu and Kashmir.
My own State gives me Rs 160/month only as an allowance for having
won the Param Vir Chakra, the highest bravery award. It is the way we
are treated in Jammu and Kashmir.

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

Mordernised T-72M1 AJEYA











BEL Developed Man Portable BS Radar






AT-5 KONKRUS






BOFORS FH-77B HOWITZERS







155mm Soltam OFB upgraded M-46 Artillery "MEPHISTO"






130mm M-46 Artillery






TATRA RMS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

















---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

awacs killer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK




----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## brahmastra

who is she? is it mig-35?


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

brahmastra said:


> who is she? is it mig-35?



Suman Sharma, yes

Aeroindia-2009

http://mybangalore.com/article/flying-has-a-new-face-suman-sharma.html/


----------



## RPK




----------



## Mig-29

self delete sorry.


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shravan

Born In The USA,

We are terrified when we look at Pakistani Soldier. 

Please don't feed him on this thread.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA

LCA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Born In The USA




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA

Exercise INDRA-2007


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Russian nuclear sub for India 

Up close with Tejas Light Combact Aircraft


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA




----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK




----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Search & Distroy

I have produced this episode. I am in love this vehicle. I have driven AXE from Noida to Gurgoan and vice versa. Damn powerful. But failed in army tests. Mahindra dismantled all the units.


----------



## Hunter911

In fact, Sino-Indian war in 1962 after the Chinese army is not entirely the principle of no concession. In fact, after the war, the Chinese armed forces will be firmly in control of the western section of the Sino-Indian dispute Aksai Chin region, the strategic high ground in this, the Chinese army did not like in the possession of the eastern section of the Southern regions, to allow future generations military deep sigh concessions disappointing fans.Aksai Chin is located at more than 5000 meters above sea level on the plateau, the northern part of Indian fertile plains. Chinese army fighter attacks from Aksai Chin, a dive, you can reach the Indian capital of New Delhi over; the Chinese army&#39;s heavy forces from Aksai Chin, the full impact of the case, can be straight for half a day in the heart of India. It can be said that, in the face of control of the Aksai Chin in the Chinese army, protect the capital of the Indian army, they basically can not observe risk. 
It can be said that Aksai Chin for the importance of Sino-Indian dispute, and the Syrian-Israeli conflict, the importance of the Golan Heights if not heavier. Syrian-Israeli conflict, the Israeli Golan Heights, once a breakthrough, it means that the way to open the door to the Syrian capital of Damascus. 
The same token, the Chinese army in 1962 after the Sino-Indian war, firmly in control of the Aksai Chin region, it means that the Israeli army occupied the Golan Heights. Said that he understood that the Chinese armed forces in time of need, at any time from the starting Aksai Chin region, has run, straight for the Indian capital New Delhi, India beheaded tactical implementation. 









If you believe that China advocates a harmonious society is absurd subterfuge, if you think that the Chinese have no means of recovering Tawang in100 years ,it does not matter. We are willing to fight once again, until gods called you home for dinner .


----------



## Hunter911

Garcia&#8216;s letter to India

U.S. soldiers can not help India achieve a better future life, and credit of the United States has gone bankrupt.

If you like to please the the owner such as GE Cot. they may consider sending you some good projects to the science and technology personnel in India.


Now,the value of dollars as the value of toilet paper it is.


----------



## spsk

Hunter911 said:


> In fact, Sino-Indian war in 1962 after the Chinese army is not entirely the principle of no concession. In fact, after the war, the Chinese armed forces will be firmly in control of the western section of the Sino-Indian dispute Aksai Chin region, the strategic high ground in this, the Chinese army did not like in the possession of the eastern section of the Southern regions, to allow future generations military deep sigh concessions disappointing fans.Aksai Chin is located at more than 5000 meters above sea level on the plateau, the northern part of Indian fertile plains. Chinese army fighter attacks from Aksai Chin, a dive, you can reach the Indian capital of New Delhi over; the Chinese army's heavy forces from Aksai Chin, the full impact of the case, can be straight for half a day in the heart of India. It can be said that, in the face of control of the Aksai Chin in the Chinese army, protect the capital of the Indian army, they basically can not observe risk.
> It can be said that Aksai Chin for the importance of Sino-Indian dispute, and the Syrian-Israeli conflict, the importance of the Golan Heights if not heavier. Syrian-Israeli conflict, the Israeli Golan Heights, once a breakthrough, it means that the way to open the door to the Syrian capital of Damascus.
> The same token, the Chinese army in 1962 after the Sino-Indian war, firmly in control of the Aksai Chin region, it means that the Israeli army occupied the Golan Heights. Said that he understood that the Chinese armed forces in time of need, at any time from the starting Aksai Chin region, has run, straight for the Indian capital New Delhi, India beheaded tactical implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that China advocates a harmonious society is absurd subterfuge, if you think that the Chinese have no means of recovering Tawang in100 years ,it does not matter. We are willing to fight once again, until gods called you home for dinner .





Sick of you... Why do we need this in Indian military picture thread? Anything related ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spsk

Hunter911 said:


> Garcias letter to India
> 
> U.S. soldiers can not help India achieve a better future life, and credit of the United States has gone bankrupt.
> 
> If you like to please the the owner such as GE Cot. they may consider sending you some good projects to the science and technology personnel in India.
> 
> 
> Now,the value of dollars as the value of toilet paper it is.



I know Chinese are fools but don't know they are fools to an extent to spend trillions to invest their reserves in toilet papers 

Again why to discuss this in Military picture thread?


----------



## aimarraul

psugumar said:


> I know Chinese are fools but don't know they are fools to an extent to spend trillions to invest their reserves in toilet papers
> 
> Again why to discuss this in Military picture thread?



you should feel shame if fools make money 3 times more than smart indian.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vinaash

aimarraul said:


> you should feel shame if fools make money 3 times more than smart indian.....



Well i dont know how mush do you know abt economy.The chinese were rather thwarted to become a major player in the world economy by the US.The whole drama of US companies going bankrupt ,any idea of how many jobs did the chinese loose and hoe many factories closed out bcoz of this economic downturn?????it was all a cool US strategy,they made the chinese kneel without firing a single rocket.Any idea as to how much did the chinese loose in their US treasury investments????2008-2009 the total chinese FCR(foriegn currency reserve) loss is about 500 billion USD.So get a grip of reality mate.


----------



## aimarraul

vinaash said:


> Well i dont know how mush do you know abt economy.The chinese were rather thwarted to become a major player in the world economy by the US.The whole drama of US companies going bankrupt ,any idea of how many jobs did the chinese loose and hoe many factories closed out bcoz of this economic downturn?????it was all a cool US strategy,they made the chinese kneel without firing a single rocket.Any idea as to how much did the chinese loose in their US treasury investments????2008-2009 the total chinese FCR(foriegn currency reserve) loss is about 500 billion USD.So get a grip of reality mate.



you think how many jobs did the chinese loose when the growth drop to 8% from 9%,i can ask the similar question to india......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

aimarraul said:


> you think how many jobs did the chinese loose when the growth drop to 8% from 9%,i can ask the similar question to india......



It is true China's export dominated economy suffered a major hit with US Recession, but this was limited due to:

a) other world markets making up loss
b) internal stimulus
c) internal demand

India's economy suffered less in raw numbers but the impact on the people is more severe as India's economy is not as vibrant or strong to begin with, and due to lack of stimulus/backup mechanisms. 

There's a saying: "Only half of the Recession is real, the other half is in our heads." The Recession has a catalytic effect of causing real depression in people's minds, this leads to reduced spending, reduced motivation, weakened outlook on life, and pessimistic attitude. That is why we shouldn't point fingers and laugh at each other - we are better off working together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spsk

aimarraul said:


> you should feel shame if fools make money 3 times more than smart indian.....



Haha!!! You must be one of the greatest economist of your country 
Really trust me,This is the first time I hear some one saying making money related with being smart or fool, Just proves me again how we pray "no Chinese technical counterpart" in our work place 

One more thing do not even compare Indian and Chinese economy both are extremely different and difficult to compare, And as I have already told you at least improve your skill NOT TO DISCUSS ECONOMY STUFF IN MILITARY PICTURE THREAD , May be you guys at least can "try" to match Indian Brain in 50 years of time


----------



## haawk

psugumar said:


> Haha!!! You must be one of the greatest economist of your country
> Really trust me,This is the first time I hear some one saying making money related with being smart or fool, Just proves me again how we pray "no Chinese technical counterpart" in our work place
> 
> One more thing do not even compare Indian and Chinese economy both are extremely different and difficult to compare, And as I have already told you at least improve your skill NOT TO DISCUSS ECONOMY STUFF IN MILITARY PICTURE THREAD , May be you guys at least can "try" to match Indian Brain in 50 years of time







dont worry about the trolls ..... you can see the level of the knowledge they have by their posts....and they always post even their crap in the wrong threads ............i ve never seen these guys posting anything related to the topic of the thread.....and they call others fools........

"the greatest fool on the planet will always be the one who considers himself smarter than the others!!!!!!"-they qualify this statement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

[/COLOR]


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

Sam Manekshaw as a cadet in Indian Military Acadamy


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyagi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brahm0s

aimarraul said:


> you think how many jobs did the chinese loose when the growth drop to 8% from 9%,i can ask the similar question to india......



To be exact china lost 30 million jobs. Comparing it with democratic india??? Way too less due to india being democrasy (goverment cant throw people out unlike china). Now job cuts also depends on 'EXPORT'. Would you like to tell me which country in asia is depended on 'EXPORT'??? Lol. India cant match china in 'EXPORT' and thats makes india 'STABLE ECONOMY'. Now open a thread where we can debet your 'loving topic' and keep this thread clean. Read this threads TOPIC lol. Cheers.


----------



## Brahm0s

Hunter911 said:


> In fact, Sino-Indian war in 1962 after the Chinese army is not entirely the principle of no concession. In fact, after the war, the Chinese armed forces will be firmly in control of the western section of the Sino-Indian dispute Aksai Chin region, the strategic high ground in this, the Chinese army did not like in the possession of the eastern section of the Southern regions, to allow future generations military deep sigh concessions disappointing fans.Aksai Chin is located at more than 5000 meters above sea level on the plateau, the northern part of Indian fertile plains. Chinese army fighter attacks from Aksai Chin, a dive, you can reach the Indian capital of New Delhi over; the Chinese army's heavy forces from Aksai Chin, the full impact of the case, can be straight for half a day in the heart of India. It can be said that, in the face of control of the Aksai Chin in the Chinese army, protect the capital of the Indian army, they basically can not observe risk.
> It can be said that Aksai Chin for the importance of Sino-Indian dispute, and the Syrian-Israeli conflict, the importance of the Golan Heights if not heavier. Syrian-Israeli conflict, the Israeli Golan Heights, once a breakthrough, it means that the way to open the door to the Syrian capital of Damascus.
> The same token, the Chinese army in 1962 after the Sino-Indian war, firmly in control of the Aksai Chin region, it means that the Israeli army occupied the Golan Heights. Said that he understood that the Chinese armed forces in time of need, at any time from the starting Aksai Chin region, has run, straight for the Indian capital New Delhi, India beheaded tactical implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that China advocates a harmonious society is absurd subterfuge, if you think that the Chinese have no means of recovering Tawang in100 years ,it does not matter. We are willing to fight once again, until gods called you home for dinner .



Hey nice pics lol. i seen that on tv news that when our indian tried to shake hand with that chinese he started acting like girl by putting hands on face, looking different directions etc etc but guess what within seconds he had to shake hand because china dont have options (just like anurachale pradesh) lol. Am bit supriced by china. They been acting way too childish. Am sad too by watching china turn into child from male (reverse age effect) lol cheers.


----------



## Spitfighter

Guys, this thread is meant purely for pictures. Give it a break for once so we can look at the pictures in peace. 

@Chinese trolls: Take it elsewhere, we aren't interested in general, but especially not on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

A soldier stands near the body of a dead Hizbul Mujahideen terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spitfighter

The only good terrorist is a dead one!


----------



## indian_pm

hey bekham do u hav more pics of Indian soldiers on China border......In this pic Indian soldiers look pretty tired incomparison to their Chinese counterparts...--


----------



## beckham

Ladakh Scouts soldiers (ethnic Tibetan regiment)


----------



## beckham

''singh is king''


----------



## beckham

mock drills


----------



## beckham

Pakistani Ranger's Brigadier Qaiser Khan Tareen (L) shakes hands with India's Border Security Force's Deputy Inspector General Mohammad Aquil



i love this BSF camo..



*Excalibre (MarkI)*










some more.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

black cats















PARA


----------



## beckham

Counter Sniper Unit of the SPG


View attachment 5dd91a8acc07d29757ecfe5d67dcf0a1.jpg


View attachment 402ae439bf4199f55ee9ed1af4fc120b.jpg


----------



## beckham

MORE.....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

SAY CHEESE.......!!!!














indian_pm said:


> hey bekham do u hav more pics of Indian soldiers on China border......In this pic Indian soldiers look pretty tired incomparison to their Chinese counterparts...--



hmm.... how about this 1 ?


----------



## indian_pm

thanku bekham bro ,,,but Ilove to see more pics of Indian soldiers gaurding Indo-Sino border.....n their camo too ....bekham bro gimme ur mail id....


----------



## beckham

indian_pm said:


> thanku bekham bro ,,,but Ilove to see more pics of Indian soldiers gaurding Indo-Sino border.....n their camo too ....bekham bro gimme ur mail id....



here you go....aylwin07peter@gmail.com


----------



## sajan

beckham said:


> here you go....aylwin07peter@gmail.com



So ur a mallu frm kochi....


----------



## beckham

sajan said:


> So ur a mallu frm kochi....


yupe !!  and u from kerala ??


----------



## beckham

terrorists surrender


----------



## beckham

M32 Grenade Launcher ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

sorry if these photos are posted before.
exercise 'Brazen Chariots'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

big guns..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

and today's headlines are........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Operation Cactus

* 1988 Maldives Coup, whose rescue efforts were code-named Operation Cactus by the Indian armed forces, was the attempt by a group of Maldivians led by Abdullah Luthufi and assisted by about 80 armed mercenaries of a Sri Lankan secessionist organisation, People's Liberation Organisation of Tamil Eelam (PLOTE), to overthrow the government of the island republic of Maldives. 





Brig Farouk Bulsara, Commander of 50th Independent Para Brigade with the author during the planning stages of the Operation.

The coup was foiled after Indian forces were invited by the Maldivian government to intervene.*






Whereas the 1980 and 1983 coup attempts against Gayoom's presidency were not considered serious, the third coup attempt in November 1988 alarmed the international community. About 80 armed PLOTE mercenaries landed on Mal&#233; before dawn aboard speedboats from a freighter. Disguised as visitors, a similar number had already infiltrated Mal&#233; earlier. *Although the mercenaries quickly gained control of the capital they failed to capture President Gayoom, who fled from house to house and asked for military intervention from India, the United States, and the United Kingdom. Indian prime minister Rajiv Gandhi immediately dispatched 1,600 troops by air to restore order in Mal&#233;*




Hulule Airport shows the narrow strip of land accomodating the Runway. The is virtually no space to undertake a paradrop, thus leaving a direct landing as the only option. Photo Courtesy: College of Air Warfare.


Bullet riddled walls of the Malivian National Security Service (NSS) head quarters which was attacked by PLOTE invaders.


Security forces at the NSS compoud after it was secured. The 4x4 is a Suzuki Jimny belonging to Maldives.


Indian Army troops at the NSS HQ


Smoke blows from the ship under siege by the Indian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/SoZFRdqNUuI/AAAAAAAAH7o/JP1tOTu1xW0/s1600-h/getimage.png


----------



## beckham

SF of the Indian Army at Sunrise (© Capt Suresh Sharma.)






Russian President Dmitry Medvedev's India visit.


----------



## Brahm0s

Lovely and lethal pics. Am proud to be an indian. Jai hind.


----------



## beckham

Bodies of suspected separatist militants and confiscated weapons are displayed after a gun battle at Loktak Lake in the northeastern Indian state of Manipur September 9, 2008. Indian troops shot dead five separatist guerrillas hiding out on an island in the middle of the lake in the country's restive northeast.[take a look at that M16 with grenade launcher






View attachment 8d0b6bb176e6a67369bffc71b6a8443f.jpg


----------



## beckham

Indo-UK ex held in UK


----------



## beckham

indian_pm said:


> I love to see more pics of Indian soldiers gaurding Indo-Sino border.








howz it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

An Indian soldier working with the United Nations peacekeeping forces in southern Lebanon





Border Security Force (BSF) soldiers patrol the border at the India-Pakistan International Border Post


----------



## beckham

11 Gorkha Rifles Regimental training Centre in the northern Indian city Lucknow



yoga class


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

Indian Army soldiers watch Ghulam Nabi Mir, 22, a suspected member of Hezb-ul-Mujahedeen in a room at an army camp in Pulwama, about 35 kilometers (20 miles) south of Srinagar, Mir was nabbed by villagers after he threw a grenade outside a mosque killing 5 people and wounding 30 others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

INSAS 






*insas mark 2 *



*Insas Excalibre*



*insas bullpup ??*



*minsas*






*Indian Modern Submachine Carbine (MSMC)*


----------



## beckham

*It's an early INSAS CARBINE prototype now discarded*



*top one is a MarkII INSAS CARBINE (Completely reworked) and the bottom one is Insas Excalibre *


----------



## garibnawaz

HAL-Chetak for Namibian Air Force.


----------



## garibnawaz

HAL Chetak for Seychelles (spelling) Coast Guard.


----------



## garibnawaz

Sri Lankan Naval Vessel Sayura which is Ex-INS Sarayu a Suknya Class Vessel.






Maldives Coast Guard vessel Huravee an ex INS Tillanchang a Trinkat Class Fast Patrol vessel of IN.






Seychelles Coast Guard Vessel Topaz an ex INS Tarmugli a Trinkat Class Fast Patrol vessel of IN.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

A sniper of the Indian Army Special Forces personnel taking position during the jungle warfare training at the specialised counter-insurgency range of the Indian army's famous Counter-Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School (CIJW) in Vairengte in Mizoram


----------



## beckham

*Indian coast guard's HoverCraft*


----------



## digitaltiger

Beckham and Garib nawaz bro truely amazing pics, waiting for more keep posting..


----------



## beckham

digitaltiger said:


> Beckham and Garib nawaz bro truely amazing pics, waiting for more keep posting..




Aye Aye, Sir


----------



## beckham

*Dhruv's exported to Ecuador*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

*VIP-version of the Dhruv*
















*Dhruvs in Ecuador*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

China's ambassador to India, Zhang Yan (L) shakes hands with an Indian army officer loading relief material for earthquake affected people in China on board an Indian Air Force aircraft in New Delhi on May 16, 2008. India is sending 36 tonnes of relief material which includes tents, blankets and sheets for building temporary shelters for the earthquake affected people in China. More than 4.8 million people have been left homeless in Sichuan province by the 12 May 7.9 magnitude earthquake as more than 50,000 people are estimated to have died in China's deadliest natural disaster in a generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

Indian Air Force personnel load relief supply, destined for cyclone affected Myanmar, on board an Indian Air Force AN 32 aircraft in New Delhi, India, Wednesday, May 7, 2008. International aid began to trickle into Myanmar, but the stricken Irrawaddy delta, the nation's rice bowl where 22,000 people perished and twice as many are missing, remained cut off from the world. 







Sailors from the Myanmar Navy (in dark blue) stand in line as Indian sailors from the ship I.N.S. Rana unload releif supplies in Yangon on May 7, 2008. Myanmar's junta came under rare pressure from its Asian neighbours to unlock its borders to international aid as estimates of the death toll from Cyclone Nargis topped 100,000. Echoing calls from the United Nations and Washington, Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) chief Surin Pitsuwan said Myanmar's regime needed to work with the international aid community "before it's too late."


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

Defence Minister A.K. Antony laid the foundation stone for the strategic electronics manufacturing unit of the state-run aerospace major Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) at Seethamgoli near Kasargod


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham




----------



## paritosh

the guy with tavor...looks like rajnikanth...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------


----------



## beckham

paritosh said:


> the guy with tavor...looks like rajnikanth...!



what about this guy ?


----------



## boxer_B

paritosh said:


> the guy with tavor...looks like rajnikanth...!



I think its belgian FN2000. SPG dont use tar-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tango25

^The guy with the moustache is a Major General!!


----------



## beckham

Flag hosting at Nathu La on Independence day


----------



## beckham

Tango25 said:


> ^The guy with the moustache is a Major General!!



is he allowed to grow it this big ?


----------



## proud_indian

excellent photos beckham


----------



## beckham

A commando stands guard at The Red Fort in New Delhi on August 15, 2009, where Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh delivered a speech to mark India's Independence Day.









Special Protection Group (SPG) officials escorting Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh leave in a fleet of BMW cars from The Red Fort


----------



## paritosh

beckham said:


> what about this guy ?



ummm...verappan maybe...
but he is a rajput...that's a rajputana mooch!


----------



## paritosh

beckham said:


> is he allowed to grow it this big ?



yeah...most Rajputana COs have a competition for mustaches...the longer the more fierce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

*Indigenous T-90 tanks*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## garibnawaz

paritosh said:


> yeah...most Rajputana COs have a competition for mustaches...the longer the more fierce.



even the ordinary soldiers. and not necessary that they may Rajput's only.

GB


----------



## beckham




----------



## Peshwa

garibnawaz said:


> even the ordinary soldiers. and not necessary that they may Rajput's only.
> 
> GB



I read somewhere that the Indian armed forces....(It might have been a reference to the Police) are paid more for keeping a Moustache.....the more "intimidating" the moustache the higher salary.....

Can anyone backup my claim.....Im like an elephant...I dont remember where I read it, but I remember what I read....LOL!!!


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

*kalari...?????*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

garibnawaz said:


> even the ordinary soldiers. and not necessary that they may Rajput's only.
> 
> GB



yeah...but the curly mustaches like the one in that pic is a typical rajputana one...most maintain 'decent' ones...but the Rajputs keep theirs curled up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Garud Commando Force


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indian_pm

bekham bhaii tussiii great ho l...... N wot about ur email address u havnt given me yet ........


----------



## digitaltiger

Paritosh, Beckham, u guys rock what pics bro ... cant wait to see more awsome updates.. jaldi jaldi post karo....


----------



## beckham

indian_pm said:


> bekham bhaii tussiii great ho l...... N wot about ur email address u havnt given me yet ........





abhay said:


> excellent photos beckham





digitaltiger said:


> Paritosh, Beckham, u guys rock what pics bro ... cant wait to see more awsome updates.. jaldi jaldi post karo....



 thank u guys !!


----------



## sudhir007

Agni -3 slbm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## garibnawaz

Peshwa said:


> I read somewhere that the Indian armed forces....(It might have been a reference to the Police) are paid more for keeping a Moustache.....the more "intimidating" the moustache the higher salary.....



No nothing like it in armed forces atleast.

Besides I havent seen many officers with big moustaches. Soldiers yes I have seen a lot.


----------



## garibnawaz

paritosh said:


> yeah...but the curly mustaches like the one in that pic is a typical rajputana one...most maintain 'decent' ones...but the Rajputs keep theirs curled up.



I am not denying the above fact. I am saying there are many other units where soldiers grow their moustaches.

I will try and see if I can find some photos.

GB


----------



## paritosh

The Chakram carried by the Sikhs of the Sikh regiment...it's a sharp throwing disc

here you see the chakram worn around the turban.


----------



## gogbot

paritosh said:


>



Cool Indian STARGATE


----------



## beckham

paritosh said:


> The Chakram carried by the Sikhs of the Sikh regiment...it's a sharp throwing disc
> 
> here you see the chakram worn around the turban.



don't forget about the Gurkha Kukhri...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

Naval Dhruv launching torpedo


----------



## beckham

* INS Cheriyam, the third Water Jet driven Fast Attack Craft (WJ-FAC) *


----------



## beckham

*on 29th of March 2009 Land attack version of the BrahMos Block-II was tested from a Mobile Autonomous Launcher (MAL) at Pokhran test range by Indian Army officers *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Arun tevar said:


> beckham,bro dont know how to thank u,but u r doing a grt job....Meanwhile r u malayali,i am half malayali as my mother is a malayali & father a tamilian....Love,u know.



Thanks man.. anake koncham koncham tamil taeriyum ! malayalam theriyumaa ??


----------



## Gabbar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

Arun tevar said:


> Pedikenda,yenek malayalam nalonum areyam.YENAK tamilum romba nala tereyum.RENDAN TEYADE onam alle?Happy Onam,advance aae erekete...VENDUM SANDEPOM.(TAMIL AND MALAYALAM remix..I hope U enjoyed it.)



romba nantri.. / vallarray nani / thanks alot / sukriya / Dhanyavaadaha.... 

so your from erode, tamil nadu right ?


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manish

wowww ye millletry dushman to kya uski nazar ko bhi maar degi..
i proud to be an indian ()()()()()()()()() Jai hind....


----------



## Peshwa

Hi Beckham....Amazing Pictures of the Sea Harriers on our AC......

All of us appreciate your efforts and please keep posting the great pictures!!!


----------



## beckham

Peshwa said:


> Hi Beckham....Amazing Pictures of the Sea Harriers on our AC......
> 
> All of us appreciate your efforts and please keep posting the great pictures!!!



thanks man !!


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Pics; Nat-geo MISSION NAVY 

























*sorry if these pics are posted before.... *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

SHOW TIME !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

* LCA (Tejas) *





Cockpit of Indian LCA (Tejas) jet


----------



## peace123

now this is called art, isn't it awesome?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hunter911

brahmastra said:


>



A very beautiful show! 
Why India's special forces commander was killed by the sniper in Mumbai ?They are one of the best India special forces, but they just too careless to make their commander fell
into hell . That's so rarely!


----------



## beckham

Hunter911 said:


> A very beautiful show!
> *Why India's special forces commander was killed by the sniper in Mumbai ? *They are one of the best India special forces, but they just too careless to make their commander fell
> into hell . That's so rarely!



Plz don't troll... take it somewhere else !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saint N sinnerr

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1369/757502149_84c89499fa_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3247/2700096003_20ecb26c7f_b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sidharth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sidharth

*sea harrier pics*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Ezhimala Naval Academy is the Largest in Asia


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

*Army Day parade *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shchinese

is that the same army which we conquered in 1962? 



it is also amazing to see most of gears in this thread are bought from foreign countries. the only few domestic made weapons are Arjun and LCA, which are not combat ready yet.


----------



## beckham

*Ayudha Puja *


----------



## beckham

shchinese said:


> is that the same army which we conquered in 1962?



No, far better !  plzz don't troll ...you know the drill, take it somewhere else ! 



> it is also amazing to see most of gears in this thread are bought from foreign countries. the only few domestic made weapons are Arjun and LCA, which are not combat ready yet.



yaa its amazing ! cheap imitations can never match the original !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shchinese

beckham said:


> *Ayudha Puja *




nice guns, but even the bullets are imported from oversea countries.


----------



## shchinese

beckham said:


> No, far better !  plzz don't troll ...you know the drill, take it somewhere else !



Then can you do yourself a favor and introduce me some *Indian made combat ready weapons*? I will be very happy to see those Indian made weapons.


----------



## beckham

shchinese said:


> nice guns, but even the bullets are imported from oversea countries.




here is your reply.... post #893

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/4373-indian-space-capabilities-60.html


----------



## beckham

shchinese said:


> Then can you do yourself a favor and introduce me some *Indian made combat ready weapons*? I will be very happy to see those Indian made weapons.



I am not here as your tour guide ... start Googling , than trolling!


*tip:*

* -it takes only takes half the time needed to find anti-Indian articles !*

bye bye...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Su-30MKI launches a KH-31 air to surface missle (ASM).





IAF Chetak fires off a Matra Milan ATGM.





Indian Navy Seaking [IN528] unleashes a pair of deadly Sea Eagle AShMs.





Matra Magic-II AAM leaving the over-wing rail of a Jaguar IS


Sqn. Ldr. Dhar drops *eight thousand-pounder retarder-bombs* on the practice range. The bombs are slowed down by small parachutes inorder to getaway give time to the attacker.


Su-30MKI unloads sixteen FAB-100s in the IAF fire power display. Ex Vayu Shakti 2004.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

Please dont feed troll  *shchinese*. He should have been banned by the webby. Anyway this is pdf. so he is still alive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

A jaguar drops two BL-755 cluster bombs on a fake target during Exercise Vayu Shakti 2004 at Pokhran, Rajasthan. Each bomb contains seven compartments each having twenty one sub munitions - a total of 147 bomblets.





An IAF Mi-17 unleashes rockets during training in the desert. The aircraft is also equipped with a 12.7 mm machine gun.





A Mi-17 fires rockets on Pakistani positions during Op Safedsagar (Kargil 1999)


----------



## shchinese

beckham said:


> here is your reply.... post #893
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/4373-indian-space-capabilities-60.html





> The INSAS system was originally planned to have three component weapons: a standard rifle, a carbine, and a squad automatic rifle (LMG), all chambered for 5.56x45mm NATO ammunition. In 1997 the rifle and LMG were ready for mass production, and in 1998 the first units were observed armed with INSAS rifles for the Republic Day Parade . *The mass introduction of the INSAS rifle was initially delayed by the lack of the domestically made 5.56 mm ammunition and India accordingly bought significant stocks of ammunition from the Israeli company, IMI.* At least 300,000 INSAS rifles are in service with the Indian army; some of these have seen action in Indo-Pakistani conflicts.



INSAS rifle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 we never had such "delay" when we shift to the Type-97/03 rifles when we replaced millions of our old rifles.


----------



## beckham

Indian Navy !!


----------



## shchinese

is that the Mumbai class?

you know, that is the most internationalized weapon system on earth. all its different parts (engine, radar, missile, gun, etc.) are imported from different countries, you need to known multiple different foreign languages to read the manuals of them.


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boxer_B

shchinese said:


> is that the same army which we conquered in 1962?



No this is Indian army of 1967 when your PLA went crying to Mao.

On 11 September 1967, troops of the Indian Army's 18th Rajput Regiment were protecting an Engineering Company that was fencing the North Shoulder of Nathula, when Chinese troops opened fire on them. This escalated over the next five days to an exchange of heavy artillery and mortar fire between the Indians and the Chinese. 62 Indian soldiers, from the 18th Rajput, the 2nd Grenadiers and the Artillery regiments were killed.[7] Major Harbhajan Singh of the Rajput Regiment was awarded a MVC (posthumous) and Naib Subedar Pandey a VrC (posthumous) for their gallant actions.[8][9][10][11] The extent of Chinese casualties in this incident is not officially known, but it is believed that Chinese casualties were more then twice of the Indians[12] and some sources say they were about 200.[13]

In the second, on 1 October 1967, a group of Indian Gurkha Rifles soldiers (from the 7th Battalion of the 11th Regiment) noticed Chinese troops surrounding a sentry post near a boulder at the Chola outpost in Sikkim. After a heated argument over the control of the boulder, a Chinese soldier bayoneted a Gurkha rifleman, triggering the start of a close-quarters knife and fire-fight, which then escalted to a mortar and HMG duel.[14] The Chinese troops signaled a ceasefire after three hours of fighting, but later scaled Point 15450 to establish themselves there.[14] The Gurkhas outflanked them the next day to regain Point 15450 and the Chinese retreated across the LAC.[14] 21 Indian soldiers were killed in this action.[7] The Indian government awarded Vir Chakras to Rifleman Limbu (posthumous) and battalion commander Major K.B. Joshi for their gallant actions. The extent of Chinese casualties in this skirmish is also not known.

Sino-Indian relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beckham

LCA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## warlock21

I think in latest Pics of LCA posted by u are from Leh....


----------



## beckham

shchinese said:


> INSAS rifle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> we never had such "delay" when we shift to the Type-97/03 rifles when we replaced millions of our old rifles.



here is ur reply ....post #8

http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-defence/32711-1st-oct-2009-national-day-parade-some-preview-here.html#post464710


----------



## beckham

Bastille Day celebrations in Paris


----------



## beckham

View attachment 856f2e30d0df40e1563b7aad1f1f9fe2.jpg


----------



## beckham

warlock21 said:


> I think in latest Pics of LCA posted by u are from Leh....



Might be high altitude testing !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98




----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabbar

^^^ What's with scooter helmets? Why can't develop or buy better kevlar helmets?


----------



## IndiaNews98

Bastille Day was a proud moment for the Maratha Light Infantry - they are the ones who fought the Germans in France, and hence were invited.

The French people loved them.


----------



## Hunter911

beckham said:


>



LCA is a bit like the Swedish JAS-39, and the aerodynamic layout was pretty good! India's scientific and technological research deserves our respect!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi

Well, Overall good show putup by indian forces, i won't compare them with pakistani soldiers, coz i know i'd be biased comparing anything to pakistan forces, i am a patriot, however, apart from comaparison with Pakistan forces, i think Indian Forces are disciplained forces, the most impressive pics were of LCA, let me tell u it seems a beautiful bird, perfect airframe, i saw its closeups for the first time and it impressed me, at the same time i couldn't understand why Indians couldn't make it one of the best fighters in the world when they have access to almost every technology door in the world,had they capitalized on that and they won't be in need of floating a tender for 126 fighters, this LCA would have been the true state of the art replacement of aging MIGs etc, if the same opportunity was provided to pakistan, i am sure we would have created the best products and fighting machines in the world....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manish

> if the same opportunity was provided to pakistan, i am sure we would have created the best products and fighting machines in the world....


realy nice thought....
we knows ur ability....realy..


----------



## Spitfighter

manish said:


> realy nice thought....
> we knows ur ability....realy..



Uncalled for, that was really unnecessary. 

The fact is that India has dragged its feet for 2 decades, only now have we accelerated the program. Every other country, even a tiny country like Israel, built up an indigenous defense industry against all odds. India needs to wake up and start running to catch up with the rest of the world. 

Its true that we didn't have access to a lot of the technology we do now, but corruption, lack of accountability, over confidence have set us back at least a decade, so we have a lot of work to do to.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Born In The USA

RD-33MK for MiG-29K/KUB and MiG-35












AL-31FP for Su-30MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Born In The USA

MAKS 2009
BrahMos


----------



## bones20

abbasniazi said:


> Well, Overall good show putup by indian forces, i won't compare them with pakistani soldiers, coz i know i'd be biased comparing anything to pakistan forces, i am a patriot, however, apart from comaparison with Pakistan forces, i think Indian Forces are disciplained forces, the most impressive pics were of LCA, let me tell u it seems a beautiful bird, perfect airframe, i saw its closeups for the first time and it impressed me, at the same time i couldn't understand *why Indians couldn't make it one of the best fighters in the world when they have access to almost every technology door in the world*,had they capitalized on that and they won't be in need of floating a tender for 126 fighters, this LCA would have been the true state of the art replacement of aging MIGs etc, *if the same opportunity was provided to pakistan, i am sure we would have created the best products and fighting machines in the world....*


What do you mean access to every technology door in the world? How? and Why does Pakistan not have that? Mind you Pakistan had access to American tech which is better than our access to Soviet tech.

What do you mean same opportunity? 

I agree though that our projects have dragged far longer than we would have liked.


----------



## Blue Curacao

Brahmos at MAKS looks cool ...What is the small attachment on top of the missile ?


----------



## manish

Spitfighter said:


> Uncalled for, that was really unnecessary.
> 
> The fact is that India has dragged its feet for 2 decades, only now have we accelerated the program. Every other country, even a tiny country like Israel, built up an indigenous defense industry against all odds. India needs to wake up and start running to catch up with the rest of the world.
> 
> Its true that we didn't have access to a lot of the technology we do now, but corruption, lack of accountability, over confidence have set us back at least a decade, so we have a lot of work to do to.



hay buddy plz try to understand what i want to say,,"""really""


----------



## Born In The USA

MAKS 2009
Indian Navy Mig 29


----------



## Born In The USA




----------



## Born In The USA




----------



## Born In The USA




----------



## Born In The USA

Maks 2009

Found these pics, seems Indian colors but not sure by Indians


----------



## Born In The USA




----------



## paritosh

Born In The USA said:


> MAKS 2009
> Indian Navy Mig 29



It seems the planes are ready but the carrier has some time left...what are we gonna do with these planes?they were supposed to arrive ON the carrier.


----------



## Born In The USA




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## indian_pm

wah wah bekham bhaiii gooooodd n paritosh


----------



## Born In The USA

wrong post. 
deleted


----------



## bones20

Born In The USA said:


> Maks 2009
> 
> Found these pics, seems Indian colors but not sure by Indians


Beautiful. Who else? The Russians in MAKS 2009. We should never part our friendship with Russia for those Americans.


----------



## marcos98

bones20 said:


> Beautiful. Who else? The Russians in MAKS 2009. We should never part our friendship with Russia for those Americans.



now those are italian aerobatic team frecce tricolori.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

NSG regional hub in Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

Gabbar said:


> ^^^ What's with scooter helmets? Why can't develop or buy better kevlar helmets?




I don't think they are scooter helmets,  

check out the helmet of Russian Special Forces













now you know were it came from !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beckham

NSG MUSEUM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jeet

thanks bekham for your efforts.. its really nice... keep going..


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

BrahMos launched vertically from INS Ranvir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Now thats a land mine !


----------



## beckham

RUSTOM UAV 







(mockup)

 RUSTOM (MALE UAV)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

LASTEC Conducts Field Trials of Experimental Laser System 











The Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC), Delhi, successfully conducted outdoor trials of experimental laser system for electro-optic countermeasure role, on 3 February 2000. Dr VK Aatre SA to RM, witnessed the trials conducted for the first time in the country. The system has a high energy laser source and sophisticated beam delivery mechanism. It is equipped with a CCD camera-based preliminary pointing system for initial acquisition of the target and a high repetition rate auxiliary laser-based automatic precise pointing system for focusing the high energy beam onto the target. The auxiliary laser not only ranges the target but also images the glint reflection from optical targets for determining the location of its centre of mass. Thereafter, high energy laser beam is delivered onto the target for permanent damage of front-end optics of electro-optic device of stationary/slow moving targets. An indigenously developed threshold laser detector was also used for the trials.

AUTOMATIC LASER TRACKING & POINTING SYSTEM 












The Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC) , Delhi, has developed an Automatic Laser Tracking and Pointing System (ALPS) , consisting of laser rangefinder (LRF) based auto-focusing cassegrain telescope; a CCD camera based video tracker system for auto-tracking; and a stabilised, 2-axis motorised gimbal platform for real time target acquisition, tracking and pointing. The electro-optic payload consisting of CCD camera, LRF, and focusing telescope, are precisely boresighted to each other. The ALPS has been configured at two different sites: the gimbal site including the platform alongwith its electro-optic payload and servo controller; and operator site comprising of PC for the video tracker along with monitor, the operator control console and miscellaneous power supplies.

A laser based directed energy system not only consists of high power laser source but also includes a sophisticated laser beam delivery mechanism also known as laser beam director. Laser beam director is an optical system which extracts the laser beam from the source and delivers it precisely on to a remote and moving target for an extended period. The laser source, being heavy , is kept stationary and a mirror system with relatively low mass points at the target and automatically tracks it. The emphasis is on the control and transport of the laser power rather than its generation.

The ALPS is designed to acquire and track typical moving targets with a pointing accuracy of 50 µ rad, not taking into consideration the detrimental effects of atmospheric turbulence. The system is capable of target detection at ranges upto 8 km and identification as well as target lock-on/tracking at 4 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA

Maks 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA

IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

*No offence fellas but most of the pictures have been posted before. So please do some search before posting and yes I know this is a huge thread but quality of the thread is more important. If we keep posting same pictures over and over again, it does not hold same allure.*


----------



## dizzy heights

Fabulous job Beckham,

Great pictures.

Convey my regards to Victoria too.

Happy Onam


----------



## sms

IAF..


----------



## beckham

dizzy heights said:


> Fabulous job Beckham,
> 
> Great pictures.
> 
> Convey my regards to Victoria too.
> 
> Happy Onam



ha ha.... she is fine ! 

Happy onam !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

*Naga troops getting ready for a drill at Battalion HQ in Zakhama, Nagaland. *



*Parade at the Kumaon - Naga Joint Regimental Center *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

*3 Madras regiment in Siachen Glacier *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

*Su-30MKI being assembed at HAL. *


*photo of a HAL assembled MKI *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Cope India 2005 






*Ex Cope India 2005. USAF F-16 is caught in the Su-30 HUD in DACT training. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebungo

i just love to see the sukhoi


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## indiatech

Burma War

Sikhs with camouflaged turbans mop up Japanese snipers' trenches in pomegranate gardens at Shwegyin, howling "Saat siri akal" (God be with us!). 






Japanese machine gunners are on opposite bank of the Sittang River and Jap machine gun bullets are spraying the near shore. Here Indian Kumaonis of the Burma Frontier Force hustle into sampans to cross the river at Shwegyin while the main British force attack Japs in rear.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beckham

* The Indian Air Force's base on the Car Nicobar island was devastated in the tsunami. One hundred and sixteen IAF officers and men, their wives and children died in the disaster.*























*INS Virat, India&#8217;s only functional aircraft carrier, at Port Blair harbour on her maiden visit to Andaman and Nicobar Islands *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Indian female BSF are pretty!  If they smile more, they'll be even more prettier!


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Ha ha, these buys look like Mafia bosses (Dons)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khajur

Thanks,but these are newly recruited famale paramilitary BSF troops


----------



## beckham

*BSF *










*CRPF -RAF*


----------



## beckham

First ever women BSF to man Indian borders


----------



## beckham

*CRPF- RAF (rapid action force) *






















** With over a million personnel in active service, the PMF is one of the world's largest paramilitary organization. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warlock21

Good Going Beckham.....keep it up.


----------



## Spitfighter

The man behind the military,


----------



## beckham

An Indian Border Security Force (BSF) soldier looks at the body of a suspected intruder shot dead at the site of an alleged encounter on the India-Pakistan border at Mahwa, Atari some 50 kilometers (27 miles) west of Amritsar, India, Wednesday, March 4, 2009. The BSF claimed to have killed a Pakistani intruder, arrested another and seized heroin worth several million rupees in the international market after an exchange of fire early Wednesday.


----------



## beckham

Army Heading Towards War Zone 




































The Indian armed force tankers that were located at Seabird (INS Kadamba), Asia&#8217;s largest naval base in Karwar in Uttara Karnataka were transported by railway wagons to Secundarabad, through Mangalore


----------



## beckham

*more....somewhere on the Jammu *


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

Exercise Tropex- 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

good pics man i likes them ummmmmmmmaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

*INDIA'S NCC Girl's wing *






*OSAs being commanded by Lady officer. *


----------



## beckham

''Win or don&#8217;t come back: Manekshaw''


----------



## brahmastra

beckham said:


> ''Win or don&#8217;t come back: Manekshaw''


----------



## ebungo




----------



## ebungo




----------



## Born In The USA

IAF Mi-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

do we have more pics of armed dhruv?


----------



## beckham

Weaponized Dhruv ALH





first Dhruv to be fitted with radar and other avionics standard to the final multirole naval variant of the helicopter andcompleted torpedo and depth charge dropping trials. An external payload of up to 1500 kg may be carried on pylons mounted on cabin-side hardpoints.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA

Upgraded Illyushin-76 Gajraj

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ps80

Very nice pictures indeed on this thread. Thanks to all posters!


----------



## beckham

*More armed dhruv..... *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabbar

*Kashmir Encounter:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabbar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatech

* A promise is a promise . IA WWI andWW2 insignia.*

IA Force



IA Women

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatech

31st armoured division in Iraq 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabbar

That's an RUSSIAN soldier. ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

7th Rajput Arakanfront Burma 1943



IA in Jerusalem 1914



IA moving in Burma



victory_march_london 1919



IA in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

6th_cavalry_charging



IA_Laying_telephone_wires_mesopotamia



IA_cavalry_transport_france



9_gorkhas_in_france



Never let lose an yard of their trench. An injured Sikh soldier in France



5th Gorkha victory march, Japan 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

INDRA-2 LOW LEVEL RADAR


----------



## brahmastra

?


----------



## brahmastra

MIG-27`s updated cockpit !!


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra

self delete


----------



## brahmastra

self delete


----------



## brahmastra

Shourya Supersonic Missile Range-700Km


----------



## Ingis

Indian fighter jets - 


Su-30 MKI - 






MiG-29 - 






Mirage-2000






BAe Hawk mk.132 - 






SEPECAT Jaguar - 






MiG-21 Bison - 






LCA Tejas - 






BAe Sea Harrier - 




​


So, lots of deadly beasts (Su-30MKI, MiG-29 and Mirage 2000) and lots of ageing beasts too.

Can't for the finalization of MRCA order. Another deadly beast in India's kitty.


----------



## navtrek

Mig-27






Mig-23


----------



## aimarraul

the point is?you can post in here:
Indian Military Picture Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## navtrek

aimarraul said:


> the point is?you can post in here:
> Indian Military Picture Thread



*sorry* the thread was too tempting so even i posted a few pictures


----------



## courageneverdies

Is IAF to induct MiG-31 Foxhound in their armoury????

I love MiG-31 and MiG-29 Fulcurum

KIT Over n Out


----------



## abbasniazi

Indian Airforce has got aircrafts from almost every significant producer of the fighter planes except USA, and i am sure after MRCA contract is finalized it will have those too.

so Indian airforce would be the only airforce in the world which would be enjoying the luxury of almost every technology in the world of aviation.

pitty on MiGs which looked formidable fighters before the introduction of SU-30 MKI, but now, no one even pays attention to their existance.

i wonder what would happen to MiG family after the induction of MRCA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jawadqamar

Ingis said:


> Indian fighter jets -
> 
> 
> Su-30 MKI -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiG-29 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirage-2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAe Hawk mk.132 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEPECAT Jaguar -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiG-21 Bison -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCA Tejas -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, lots of deadly beasts (Su-30MKI, MiG-29 and Mirage 2000) and lots of ageing beasts too.
> 
> Can't for the finalization of MRCA order. Another deadly beast in India's kitty.​






Nice pictures
MiG-21 Bison 
Please keep them coming​


----------



## Tejas-MkII

jawadqamar said:


> Nice pictures
> MiG-21 Bison
> Please keep them coming



so happy you are ...

dude unlike F-7,bison are BVR capable able to fire both r-77 and r-73...

kopyo radar and also have EW with pods..

and despite of this we use them as a interceptor....


----------



## tyagi

Tejas-MkII said:


> so happy you are ...
> 
> dude unlike F-7,bison are BVR capable able to fire both r-77 and r-73...
> 
> kopyo radar and also have EW with pods..
> 
> and despite of this we use them as a interceptor....



dude whats wrong with you .he did not said any think bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shchinese

abbasniazi said:


> Indian Airforce has got aircrafts from almost every significant producer of the fighter planes except USA, and i am sure after MRCA contract is finalized it will have those too.
> 
> so Indian airforce would be the only airforce in the world which would be enjoying the luxury of almost every technology in the world of aviation.
> 
> pitty on MiGs which looked formidable fighters before the introduction of SU-30 MKI, but now, no one even pays attention to their existance.
> 
> i wonder what would happen to MiG family after the induction of MRCA.



that significantly increased the cost of maintenance. basically you simply won't be able to come up with any standardized procedure that can be applied to all these fighters/bombers. 

one of the major reasons for such choice is to get "under the table" kick back money from as many vendors as possible. the interests of the nation is used to trade for the interests of the officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ingis

abbasniazi said:


> pitty on MiGs which looked formidable fighters before the introduction of SU-30 MKI, but now, no one even pays attention to their existance.
> 
> i wonder what would happen to MiG family after the induction of MRCA.



That's not true. India has been rapidly modernizing the MiG-29s and currently mulling an order of 27 MiG-29Ks for INS Vikramaditya and IAC.

All new modernized MiG-29s will be able to deploy R-77RVV-AE (AA-12 Adder) air-to-air missiles and most importantly will be fitted with new RD-33 series 3 turbojet engines, Phazatron Zhuk-ME radars and will have in-flight refueling ability. 

There is no doubt that the Su-30MKIs overshadows the MiG-29s, but the MiGs are still an important component of IAF's combat fleet.


----------



## Ingis

shchinese said:


> that significantly increased the cost of maintenance. basically you simply won't be able to come up with any standardized procedure that can be applied to all these fighters/bombers.
> 
> one of the major reasons for such choice is to get "under the table" kick back money from as many vendors as possible. the interests of the nation is used to trade for the interests of the officials.



I don't think "under the table" will an issue here because of the sheer amount of media interest and scrutiny. The Government cannot afford another Bofors-like scam because it would seriously jeopardize its political prospects. 

Regarding maintenance costs, I think this is one of the main factors why F/A-18 Super Hornet is a strong contender even though Eurofighter Typhoon is a far more capable fighter. The Hornet provides lethal air combat and bomber ability with a proven airframe design, powerful engine and the best AESA radar anyone has to offer for a reasonable price and low-maintenance costs. 

Also, in my opinion we can effectively rule out MiG-35s from the MRCA. The recent orders by IAF for more Su-30MKIs and MiG-29Ks seem to me to be an attempt by India to gratify the Russians. I must say... if that really is the case, it was pretty smart on India's part. By doing so, it will be able to keep both the Americans and the Russians happy. 

And yeah... after the MRCA order is finalized, IAF will be probably the only major air force which has large numbers of latest Russian and American fighter jets in its arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ingis

*Transport aircraft of India*

Il-78MKI (foreground) and Il-76MD







Il-76MD 






Antonov An-32 with Do-228s






Mil Mi-26






Embraer EMB-135BJ






Boeing 737-2A8/Adv






India's C-130J Super Hercules



India-Russia MRTA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakShaheen79

Really nice pics... Treat to eyes. Keep them rolling in. I love MKIs (though i don't love what they are intended to do)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hack

PakShaheen79 said:


> Really nice pics... Treat to eyes. Keep them rolling in. I love MKIs (though i don't love what they are intended to do)



The MKI's are really beautiful birds are they not....I think the flankers are the best looking fighters in the world and will remain so. The 5th generations planes (F22 and the F35) look really bad..all this stealth stuff is not very aesthetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ingis

MiG-29 and MiG-29K -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ingis

BAe Hawk mk.132 -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ingis

Mirage 2000 -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ingis

LCA Tejas -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ingis

Sukhoi Su-30 MKI -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

Former Indian cricket captain Kapil Dev joined territorial army !


----------



## beckham

Mohanlal becomes Lieutenant Colonel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rubyjackass

I din't know LCA could be this beautiful. Nice pics


----------



## Tejas-MkII

rubyjackass said:


> I din't know LCA could be this beautiful. Nice pics



yeah especially the third one from top ...

Thanks to Aero India-09


----------



## gubbi

abbasniazi said:


> Indian Airforce has got aircrafts from almost every significant producer of the fighter planes except USA, and i am sure after MRCA contract is finalized it will have those too.


Though not fighers, IAF has operated and presently operates US made aircraft.


> so Indian airforce would be the only airforce in the world which would be enjoying the luxury of almost every technology in the world of aviation.


Not true.


> pitty on MiGs which looked formidable fighters before the introduction of SU-30 MKI, but now, no one even pays attention to their existance.
> i wonder what would happen to MiG family after the induction of MRCA.


MiG is in the fray for designing a single engined 5th gen fighter to compliment the Indo-Russian PAK-FA/FGFA. IN has already ordered extra 29 MiG29K's. RN has also ordered further MiG29Ks, for their aircraft carrier to replace their Su-33s, after the Indian order is completed, and are upgrading their RuAF existing fleet to the SMT standards. So MiG is going to be pretty busy.


----------



## gubbi

Beautiful Birds!
If I were to be facing the business end of any of these fighters, I would hate to face the Mirage-2000H's among all these! IAF pilots swear by the M2Ks and if it weren't for Dassult's closing of their assembly line for te 2Ks, MMRCA would never have happened! 
Its rumored that newbies go for Su-30MKI training, MiG-29's, but the veterans and the best pilots are sent to M2Ks!!
Go figure why!


----------



## Ingis

HAL Tejas / LCA cockpit -


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AVIAN

Wonderful pics indeed. I would like to see some Transport air arm of IAF especially its Choppers.


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

IL-78 MKI TANKER


----------



## brahmastra

Embraer EMB135 Legacy 

Based on the platform of an acclaimed regional jet, the Legacy was ordered by the Indian Air Force for its Air HQ and Comm Flight. The aircraft, with sophisticated and personalized options for the configuration of the interior, avionics and protection is state of the art in its class.


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Excellent photos!


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Born In The USA

*Cope 2006*


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA




----------



## Ingis

Indian Army after battling Kashmiri insurgents - 






HAL Dhruv picking up the injured jawans -


----------



## Ingis

Indian guns -


----------



## Ingis

The MiG-27, an underrated lethal metal bird of the IAF -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ingis

I'm pretty sure many of you have seen this pic... after all it summarizes the spirit of the IAF -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Born In The USA

re-post^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Gabbar

*There is already a thread about small arms, post only NEW picture in that thread.

Thank you.*


*http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/34860-indian-army-small-arms-thread.html*


----------



## Ingis

Indian Army and Police in Kashmir -


----------



## tyagi

ingis first pic is of Kashmir police sog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ingis

tyagi said:


> ingis first pic is of Kashmir police sog



Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## brahmastra

*Jaffa gate
*



*Indian army in Jerusalem 1914
*






thanks to original uploader ATV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## navtrek

see the Kukri


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Born In The USA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## marcos98




----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

IAF dosent have F-16s i guess this PIC would be taken off from a Airial Ex


----------



## brahmastra

Su-30 MKI forward cockpit






Rear cockpit


----------



## brahmastra

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> IAF dosent have F-16s i guess this PIC would be taken off from a Airial Ex



you'r right!


----------



## brahmastra

Mirage 2000 cockpit


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra

Naval BrahMos


----------



## brahmastra

Ist Prototype Nuclear Reactor for INS Arihant


----------



## brahmastra

View attachment c55e25d2ccd49bd33421f71fd86a6b3b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

Tejas two seater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## garibnawaz

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/StzLg_XDFHI/AAAAAAAAIdg/TI1J4lD5w-0/s1600-h/DSC02607.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/StzLgY_sQaI/AAAAAAAAIdY/9MjbXrsRJ3M/s1600-h/DSC02611.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Born In The USA

IN Mig 29k


----------



## Bhushan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhushan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhushan

Major Sudhir Kumar of 9th SF
(The Gear Speaks for itself)
Part of Counter Sniper Unit (SPG)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhushan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhushan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhushan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhushan

*Terrorists Surrender *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MZUBAIR

Where they took the operation?
And who they killed?


----------



## Beskar

Any Info about the dead bodies? Which group do they belong to and which operation was this?

********

Judging from the terrain and heavy outfits, I'm guessing these pictures are from Indian Occupied Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhushan

Most of them are from Hizbul Mujahiddin.There are operations going on in Kashmir. Some Hizbul top guys are eliminated.


----------



## FireFighter

And how many Indian Soldiers killed?

Oh wait! you're never going to hear that from *any* Indian source haha

If they're true freedom fighters fighting for their independence in Kashmir, May God bless them and accept them in Heavens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhushan

FireFighter said:


> If they're true freedom fighters fighting for their independence in Kashmir, May God bless them and accept them in Heavens.



They are not freedom fighters my friend. Not only India but also US and European Union refer to them as "*terrorists*"



> Hizbul Mujahideen (Arabic: &#1581;&#1586;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1726;&#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#8206;, &#7716;izbul al-Muj&#257;hid&#299;n, meaning "party of holy warriors"), founded by Ahsan Dar in 1989, is a group of Kashmiri militants based in Pakistan and Pakistan administered Kashmir, and active in Indian administered Kashmir since 1989. The group prefers to call themselves "freedom fighters", *however India, the United States, the European Union and some other countries refer to them as "terrorists"*. Their headquarters are located in Muzaffarabad, the capital of Pakistan-controlled Kashmir. It is believed the group al-Badr, derived from Hizbul Mujahideen in early 1998 when encouraged by the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI). The current leader of the group is a Kashmiri known under the alias of Sayeed Salahudeen. *On the 30th of November 2005 Hizbul Mujahideen was named on the European Union's terrorism list. The United States has also pronounced it as a terrorist organization. EU member states are obliged to impose restrictive measures such as freezing of funds and assets of persons and groups named in the list.*


----------



## Bhushan

*Security forces kill mastermind behind Srinagar car bomb blast 
*
&#8220;Doctor Saheb&#8221;, the alleged mastermind behind last month&#8217;s car bomb blast outside the high- security Central Jail here, has been killed in an encounter at Ledhu forest in South Kashmir, senior officials said on Thursday.

Acting on a tip off, the police and the Army, had cordoned off the forest area stretching between Krew and Tral area of South Kashmir, after which three terrorists were killed while six to seven were still hiding in the forests.

Identification of the dead Lashkar militants revealed that one of them was Muddasir, a resident of Awantipura (South Kashmir), who left Bachelor of Dental Science course to join Lashkar terror group.

Police was on the look out for Muddasir who was alleged to have mastered the art of assembling Improvised Explosive Devices, senior officials said, adding he had also assembled the IED on September 12 in the car that ripped apart a police bus killing four persons, including three policemen.

Popularly known as &#8220;Doctor Saheb&#8221;, Muddasir was identified this morning, they said.

Police is also on the look out for a Pakistani national identified as Rahman, who is alleged to have planted the bomb on the outskirts of the high-security prison. The IED was tied to a gas cylinder which was kept in a car parked nearly 30 metres from the jail.
Security forces kill mastermind behind Srinagar car bomb blast


The terror group Lashkar-e-Taiba was behind the incident for which logistics were provided by Hizbul Mujahideen.

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

*Army launches major operation in Uri*

SRINAGAR: Army on Thursday continued its combing operation along the LoC in Jammu and Kashmir's Uri sector for the fourth straight day to hunt
down a group of terrorists believed to have sneaked into the Indian territory on Sunday night.

Sources said the operation was launched after an army patrol noticed a cut in the LoC fencing in Lacchipora sector. "Army is yet to achieve a breakthrough and with each passing day, the chances of success are becoming bleak,'' a source said.

The army gunned down five militants trying to infiltrate into the Indian side along the LoC in north Kashmir's Gurez sector on Wednesday.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Militant, jawan killed;4 injured in encounter*

23 September 2009

Srinagar, Sept 22: A militant and an Army soldier were killed while four other jawans were injured in a fierce gun battle raging between ultras and the security forces in the forest area of Rafiabad in Baramulla district of North Kashmir.An encounter broke out between militants and troops of 32 Rashtriya Rifles in Panzla forest area of Rafiabad this morning during a search operation launched by the security forces, official sources said

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*5 militants shot dead in Gurez*

Tribune, 3 September 2009

The Army has shot dead five militants in the Gurez sector, who had infiltrated through the LoC into Kashmir, an Army spokesperson said here today. The spokesperson said the security forces, already on an extra vigil in the wake of several infiltration attempts by the militants in the past couple of weeks, detected a group of militants moving in the Gurez sector

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Two top HM comdrs killed in Kulgam , 26 September 2009*

SRINAGAR/JAMMU, Sept 24: Two top commanders of Hizbul Mujahideen were today gunned down by security forces in an encounter at Damhal Hanjipora in Kulgam district. Both slain militants belonged to Neoch, Mahore in Reasi district and were involved in several massacres, kidnappings and extortions in Mahore-Gool-Gulabgarh belt

--------------------------------------------------------------------------*Hunt on for infiltrators in Kupwara
*
SRINAGAR: A search operation was launched in Kupwara district in Jammu and Kashmir after security forces found two hand grenades and a wireless set near the Line of Control (LoC), indicating the movement of militants from across the border, official sources said on Tuesday.

A joint patrol of the Army and the BSF recovered the grenades, the wireless set, four wire cutters and 26 pencil cells at Surnal Malie in Keran sector on Monday.

The sources said all formations along the LoC were alerted and search parties fanned out to neutralise infiltrators.. &#8212; PTI


----------



## iioal malik

Wasn't the best pictures i have seen should have been more style in the army then looking all week n out dated..anyways thanks for posteing it


----------



## FireFighter

Bhushan said:


> They are not freedom fighters my friend. Not only India but also US and European Union refer to them as "*terrorists*"



So you think its okay to oppress people and not expect them to fight back? 


I'm sure we've all gone over this issue countless times. And we all know that one man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter. 

So get a grip man.


----------



## third eye

iioal malik said:


> Wasn't the best pictures i have seen *should have been more style* in the army then looking all week n out dated..anyways thanks for posteing it



More style ?

I have heard of all sorts of demands from the army. More ' style' during ops is a new one- I have to admit.


----------



## FireFighter

Why are the Indian soldiers all running for covers in the first few pictures? Why are they lined up sitting (or rather sh!tting) against the walls out of fear as if militants were going to run them over in tanks one by one? 


And then you have the houses roofs top all blown up as if the militants were hiding in the chimney's. Destroying civilian properties in search missions, eh...not a good strategy 


And then there's a blown up world war 1 type military Truck off the road or is it an Indian home made APC? 


Then there's dead bodies of only four freedom fighters lying with a few captured against hundreds of surrounding troops. this is called an "effective operation" and calls for a "celebration" for the overwhelming Indian force; a day rarely seen by the Indian jawans in kashmir i suppose



If anything, these pictures are giving the Indian Army very bad publicity mate


----------



## jarnee

FireFighter said:


> And how many Indian Soldiers killed?
> 
> Oh wait! you're never going to hear that from *any* Indian source haha
> 
> If they're true freedom fighters fighting for their independence in Kashmir, May God bless them and accept them in Heavens.



Yehi attitude Pakistan establishment ka Pakistan ko le dooba... India was so close to settling Kashmir dispute ..during Vajpayee era..and then the your freedom fighter attacked Indian parliament.

Things could have been very different .. we could have been prosperous neighbours...

India Pakistan ka divorce tau 1947 mein ho hi chuka hai ..ab dono Kashmir(both indian and Pak) ki custody battle chal rahi hai .


----------



## RescueRanger

Very Interesting, just making some gear comparisons between TTP here at the fighters on your end. BTW what is the name of the APC pictured, is it indigenous production?


----------



## holysaturn

iioal malik said:


> Wasn't the best pictures i have seen should have been more style in the army then looking all week n out dated..anyways thanks for posteing it



duh r we in a hollywood action movie.freedom fighters or not ,pics show succesfull encounters.


----------



## Super Falcon

wel wel wel seems like killing innocents and than showing them as terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## holysaturn

Super Falcon said:


> wel wel wel seems like killing innocents and than showing them as terrorists



yep thats right pal,spot on.no one knows if they r good or bad,so lets just pray for them to atleast RIP.


----------



## indian_blues

Great pictures. Thanks for the post.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Super Falcon said:


> wel wel wel seems like killing innocents and than showing them as terrorists



Many Pakistanis are saying the same thing about your SWAT operations. Not that I agree but I guess you must know how it feels to have the boot up yours now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhushan

RescueRanger said:


> Very Interesting, just making some gear comparisons between TTP here at the fighters on your end. BTW what is the name of the APC pictured, is it indigenous production?



The Casspir MPV is a landmine-protected personnel carrier (APC) which is South African made. India has 225 of them.Army officers call it Haathi. Whenever we shoot in the interior parts of Kashmir we always travel in this vehicle.



> It is a four wheeled armoured vehicle, used for transport of troops. It can hold a crew of two, plus 12 additional soldiers and associated gear. The Casspir MPV has a unique in design when launched, providing for passive mine defence. The main body of the vehicle is V-shaped and raised above the ground, so that if a mine is detonated, the explosion is less likely to damage the crew compartment and kill the occupants. The cross-section of the hull is V-shaped, directing the force of the explosion outwards, further protecting the occupants. The vehicle is also armoured for added mine safety, as well as protection from small arms fire. The Casspir was the inspiration and prototype for the US Marines MRAP project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Bhushan said:


> The Casspir MPV is a landmine-protected personnel carrier (APC) which is South African made. India has 225 of them.Army officers call it Haathi. Whenever we shoot in the interior parts of Kashmir we always travel in this vehicle.



These vehicles are very popular in South African army use. I've seen the SA army close off a city by bridging these vehicles together. It becomes a metal wall which is hard to penetrate and gives a good shield to the soldiers.


----------



## desiman

Great pics mate, my salute goes out to the Indian army, who has fought these scums for 40 years and given them what they deserve. It because of the brilliant work of the Indian army that today terrorism is on heavy decline in the Kashmir and Kashmir is moving towards a very bright future. These pics send a message out to anyone who tires to indulge in terrorizing innocent people in the name of a so called Freedom struggle. The bravery and courage of these Jawans is outstanding and beyond words. JAI HIND AND KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GUYS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screaming Skull

Bhushan said:


>



These are not Casspirs. These are OFB MPVs locally produced by the Ordnance Factory Board of India. They are based on the Casspir but are vastly different- specifically modified to suit the Indian armed forces requirements and tailor made for terrain and threats specific to India. I think we have even exported quite a few of these to Nepal.

*Ordnance Factory Board*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Above is South African riots police trucks. Plus some of pics look very much staged. Display of weapons, area of encounter. Look like same old Pak-Indian police style, make a person run in open and shot from the back. Call the media and tell em, was encounter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhushan

You are right sir.Above vehicles are OFB MPVs .

Casspirs have stepney on its roof on back side. 




But Indian Army has Casspirs. I have heard lot of stories about Casspirs from army officers that how terrorists have misconception that Casspirs can be driven vertically also due to its stepney.


----------



## PAFAce

These pictures made me very sad. Young Kashmiri boys, most looked my age, killed for fighting for their rights, the bodies paraded. Most of them probably never intended to harm Indian civilians, but were branded "terrorists" nonetheless. 

Bombay attacks, I condemn. Delhi attacks, I condemn. Bombings in passenger trains, I condemn. Fighting occupying forces on _their_ soil, I fully support.

In any case, I have no right to come here and rain on your parade. Enjoy your pictures and victories. Forgive my insolence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

it was like i am watching a bollywood movie......................

waise joh bhi ho kisi dead body pe is tarah paon rakh kar chalna............ lanat hai


----------



## Bhushan

HAIDER said:


> Above is South African riots police trucks.





Variants

* Casspir Mk 1
* Casspir Mk 2 First user: 101 Battalion, SWATF
* Casspir Mk 2C (I)
* Casspir Mk 3 - 170 hp (127 kW) ADE-352T 6 cylinder turbo-diesel
* Buffalo - Casspir-based 6 wheeled vehicle built by Force Protection Inc
* Ordnance Factory Board of India's MPV

The Casspir was built in different configurations:

* APC - armoured personnel carrier
* Artillery Fire Control vehicle
* Ambulance
* Blesbok Freighter - with drop side cargo area for up to 5 tons (160 built). Can be used as a weapon platform.
* Duiker Tanker - 5000 litres tank (30 built)
* FISTV - Fire Support Team vehicle
* Gemsbok Recovery vehicle - 15 ton capacity (30 built)
* Mechem Mine clearing vehicle - uses steel wheels to detonate mines
* MEDDS Mine Sensor vehicle
* Plofadder Mine clearing System - carrier of the containerised Plofadder 160AT rocket propelled mine clearing system
* Riot Control vehicle - Police version with larger windows to increase visibility


----------



## PlanetWarrior

PAFAce said:


> These pictures made me very sad. Young Kashmiri boys, most looked my age, killed for fighting for their rights, the bodies paraded. Most of them probably never intended to harm Indian civilians, but were branded "terrorists" nonetheless.
> 
> Bombay attacks, I condemn. Delhi attacks, I condemn. Bombings in passenger trains, I condemn. Fighting occupying forces on _their_ soil, I fully support.
> 
> In any case, I have no right to come here and rain on your parade. Enjoy your pictures and victories. Forgive my insolence.



Your comments about leaving out civilians and taking on the military if you want to fight a war must be given the thumbs up 

The issue of Kashmir is a moot argument and is too lengthy to be justified in this forum. But true to what you say I agree that if people have issues with a government then they should challenge the military of the government and not terrorise the civilians. Offcourse the Indian army will argue that these people were terrorists since they harassed the local population who in turn fed info to the military. That is an argument which can go back and forth and I do not wish to start a discussion on it


----------



## Screaming Skull

Bhushan said:


> *Terrorists Surrender *



That s Lt. Gen. A.S Sekhon. He is overseeing the 'Yudh Abhyas' exercises with US Army right now.


----------



## Spring Onion

Bhushan said:


>



*And i have seen these pictures on an Indian forum a year back.*

when innocent Kashmiris killed by Indian army were placed on ground and dead bodies were walked over by Indian army, they put the weapons besides the dead bodies just to make them appear as fighters.

anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gubbi

Jana said:


> *And i have seen these pictures on an Indian forum a year back.*
> 
> when innocent Kashmiris killed by Indian army were placed on ground and dead bodies were walked over by Indian army, they put the weapons besides the dead bodies just to make them appear as fighters.
> 
> anyway



Interesting comment. Its all statistics, lady! Better the stats for Indian forces, lesser the headache for administrative authorities!

Btw, when a certain population supports misguided youth, in the fallacious concepts of religious duty and "freedom", to pick up weapons against the writ of the state they enjoy rights of, they are basically asking for it and have it coming! 

Innocent? My foot! Do you even know what innocence is?

Scum don't deserve pity, just trash and, if lucky, body bags! And they will be crushed & trampled by the very constitution they enjoy their rights under and are fighting against! 

Good work by the Indian Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## blueoval79

Jana said:


> *And i have seen these pictures on an Indian forum a year back.*
> 
> when innocent Kashmiris killed by Indian army were placed on ground and dead bodies were walked over by Indian army, they put the weapons besides the dead bodies just to make them appear as fighters.
> 
> anyway



Yup...innocent Kashmiris...who are members of ...LET.....Harkat ul Jihade islami (HUJI)......JEM.......and all other anti india terrorist group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

blueoval79 said:


> Yup...innocent Kashmiris...who are members of ...LET.....Harkat ul Jihade islami (HUJI)......JEM.......and all other anti india terrorist group.



 first of all it was bellow the belt to post some of the pics from the past. I wonder if he had forgot to post that pic where terrorist Indian army is holding an innocent Kashmiri youth by his hair and draging him.

Secondly some of these above mentioned groups amount to innocent as well keeping in view the brutal killings of innocent Kashmiris at the hands of Indian army and your illegal occupation of Kashmir.

The HuJI was created by India to destabilise Bangladesh you must be knowing better if its innocent or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

gubbi said:


> Interesting comment. Its all statistics, lady! Better the stats for Indian forces, lesser the headache for administrative authorities!
> 
> Btw, when a certain population supports misguided youth, in the fallacious concepts of religious duty and "freedom", to pick up weapons against the writ of the state they enjoy rights of, they are basically asking for it and have it coming!
> 
> Innocent? My foot! Do you even know what innocence is?
> 
> Scum don't deserve pity, just trash and, if lucky, body bags! And they will be crushed & trampled by the very constitution they enjoy their rights under and are fighting against!
> 
> Good work by the Indian Armed Forces.



yes the Kashmiris are innocent who are being killed by Indian army.

And they reserve the right to fight for their freedom because Kashmir is not nor it was part of India.

It was India that had invaded Kashmir.

and please go back and check all those killings by Indian army there in fake encounters and also check the rape of innocent Kashmiri women by Indian ugly army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

Jana said:


> first of all it was bellow the belt to post some of the pics from the past. I wonder if he had forgot to post that pic where terrorist Indian army is holding an innocent Kashmiri youth by his hair and draging him.


Like that doesn't happen in Pakistan!


> Secondly some of these above mentioned groups amount to innocent as well keeping in view the brutal killings of innocent Kashmiris at the hands of Indian army and your illegal occupation of Kashmir.


Brutal killings you say. Well what about the random spraying of bullets in a crowded market place by "terrorists'? What about bombs targeting civilians by these "freedom fighters"? Oh that's acceptable collateral damage, in your quest for grabbing Kashmir?
Illegal occupation? That's what you have been taught to believe. We see it a little differently. And surprisingly, the rest of the world sees it as we do, except for those pesky, snotty, self-righteous Brits - the creators of this whole nuisance in the first place.
Btw, you aint getting anything out of Kashmir. You are just milking a dead cow.


> The HuJI was created by India to destabilise Bangladesh you must be knowing better if its innocent or not.


Seriously, what/who are your sources? You tend to make such interesting comments/statements!
"*HuJI was created by India to destabilize BD*" Interesting. Your SOURCE? Or should I take that as another BS comment?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gubbi

Jana said:


> yes the Kashmiris are innocent who are being killed by Indian army.


Some casualties are unfortunate. Collateral damage or civilians caught in the line of fire. Some, agreed are victims. Rest all those killed by Indian forces, were scumbags who picked up a gun against the state. Deserved what they got! Moving on.


> And they reserve the right to fight for their freedom because Kashmir is not nor it was part of India.
> It was India that had invaded Kashmir.


Depends on your perception. You iniquitous views wont change the ground realities or history. Pakistan pined for Kashmir, chose to meddle in Kashmir, became mired in it, formulated tunnel vision policies through Kashmir tinted glasses and now its roosters have come home to nest.


> and please go back and check all those killings by Indian army there in fake encounters and also check the rape of innocent Kashmiri women by *Indian ugly army*.


Good. Such a callow comment. I shall keep that in mind next time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

Punj ab said:


> Yaaaa..... right, same as in Blochistan and in SWaziri.



*Trol Alert*


----------



## Spring Onion

Punj ab said:


> Yaaaa..... right, same as in Blochistan and in SWaziri.



If that is so then we have too many Manipurs, nagalands, and so on Mr indian.

The naxals are not a new phenomenon is it ?


----------



## Kompromat

Wholy Crap!!

What does india wants to do by killing these Freedom fighters? Build a wall of dignaty with their Dead bodies?

60 years of Hindustani occupation could'nt opress Kashmiri's will to live freely .
If Westerns call them Terrorists it does'nt matter.. WHO CARES!!
If this is the case that every one who fights for Liberty is a terrorist wether by politics or an armed movement Then:
Abraham Linclon was a terrorist.
Gandhi and jawaharlal Nehru was a terrorist .
Bhagat singh was a terrorist .
Tipu sultan and his father Haidar were terrorists.
winston churchill was a terrorist
Syed ali gilani is a terrorist 
Iraqi people are terrorists
Bosnian muslims were terrorists
Sri lankans are terrorists


If indians believe that whoever fights for one's land and right is a terrorist then lemme add Whole Indian Millitary is a terrorist millitary .

Regards:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Jana said:


> *And i have seen these pictures on an Indian forum a year back.*
> 
> when innocent Kashmiris killed by Indian army were placed on ground and dead bodies were walked over by Indian army, they put the weapons besides the dead bodies just to make them appear as fighters.
> 
> anyway


 These guys are not kashmiri youth they are infiltrators from pak occupied kashmir. There is no support for these people in the kashmir valley. People of kashmir want only peace recent elections shows that.


----------



## Kompromat

*India's wall of Secular Dignity!!

Following Colours are the colours of blood on the hands of the Whloe Indian Nation. Yet they are Shamless .......!!*

1:Terrorist with a Missile walking on the road was Shot dead!!







2:Kashmiri terrorists with State of the art weapons killing Indian Soldiers.






3:First pile of India's wall of Dignity.



4:A 7 year old Terrorist carrying Photo of her Terrorist Father.



Continued............watch the next episode.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Welcome to the second Episode.

5:Terrorist Leader Mir waiz Umar Farooq.








7:Terrorist women Asking Her GOD for Justice.






8:Stop killing terrorists!!




9: Do not cry son your father was killed because he was a Terrorist










*Shameless.......*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakomar

whats indian pic doing in Pakistan forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tyagi

bhushan most of these images are more than 4 and 5 year old .and most of these have been posted in Indian Military Picture Thread http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/4905-indian-military-picture-thread.html


----------



## tyagi

these are the images from the oct 26 encounter



> Indian army troops leave the area after a gun battle between themselves and Pakistani-trained Kashmiri militants on October 26, 2009 in Keller , 70 km (44 miles) south of Srinagar, in Indian administered Kashmir. Indian military reports state that at least three Pakistani-trained Kashmiri militants of Hizbul Mujahideen, the largest militant outfit operating in Indian Administered Kashmir, including a most wanted senior commander were killed today during a gun battle.


----------



## tyagi

video of oct 26 encounter

http://www.timesnow.tv/Three-militants-killed-in-JK-encounter/videoshow/4330496.cms


----------



## Kompromat

Indian army encounted Heavily armed terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

^^ off topic


----------



## Kompromat

gubbi said:


> Give sources for captions you put on those pics or accept you pulled out those comments out of orifices in your body just to flame!
> *You will be considered just another BS poster untill you prove what you posted with credible sources*, Smartypants!
> Btw, truth aint some discharge hard to swallow!





Calm down mate , No one cares what you think , i am just showing the PDF members the reality of the Encounters of indian Military.

We have few people from other places have'nt we?

They might like to know about these encounters and would'nt they?


----------



## SandsofTime

Sad to see a lot of probably innocent Kashmiris branded as terrorists and shot dead in false encounters. May the souls rest in peace.


----------



## Peshwa

Black blood said:


> Wholy Crap!!
> 
> What does india wants to do by killing these Freedom fighters? Build a wall of dignaty with their Dead bodies?
> 
> 60 years of Hindustani occupation could'nt opress Kashmiri's will to live freely .
> If Westerns call them Terrorists it does'nt matter.. WHO CARES!!
> If this is the case that every one who fights for Liberty is a terrorist wether by politics or an armed movement Then:
> Abraham Linclon was a terrorist.
> Gandhi and jawaharlal Nehru was a terrorist .
> Bhagat singh was a terrorist .
> Tipu sultan and his father Haidar were terrorists.
> winston churchill was a terrorist
> Syed ali gilani is a terrorist
> Iraqi people are terrorists
> Bosnian muslims were terrorists
> Sri lankans are terrorists
> 
> 
> If indians believe that whoever fights for one's land and right is a terrorist then lemme add Whole Indian Millitary is a terrorist millitary .
> 
> Regards:



Difference in ideologies.....

Terrorists think they are fighting for Freedom by illegaly taking up arms and targetting civilians.......
Indian army is fighting a battle to keep its nation free from occupation by the scumbag terrorists.......

The world backs us up in our claims.......And if the world opinion does not matter, then please stop using the same old "UN resolutions" rhetoric.....because 4 out of 5 top leaders of the UN are considered the "West" .....So there opinion definitely matters more than any of us on this forum......


----------



## SandsofTime

Peshwa said:


> Difference in ideologies.....
> 
> Terrorists think they are fighting for Freedom by illegaly taking up arms and targetting civilians.......


One thing I do not understand is what would the "terrorists" stand to gain by targeting civilians other than losing support. This canard of supposed terrorists attacking civilians seems unjustified.


----------



## gubbi

SandsofTime said:


> One thing I do not understand is what would the *"terrorists" stand to gain by targeting civilians* other than losing support. This canard of supposed terrorists attacking civilians seems unjustified.



Spreading terror! Isnt that exactly what a terrorist aims for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SandsofTime

gubbi said:


> Spreading terror! Isnt that exactly what a terrorist aims for?



And how does that help "Pakistan funded terrorists" to "break away" Kashmir? Spreading terrorism will only lead to loss of local support as has been seen in Swat and Waziristan. Randomly spreading anarchy apparently does not lead to achieving the objectives of "Pakistan funded terrorists". My own hunch is that this is complete hogwash by the IA to brand militant fighters (and even complete innocents) as terrorists in the hope that by calling them as such they will gain sympathy from the population of Kashmir and India.


----------



## Peshwa

SandsofTime said:


> One thing I do not understand is what would the "terrorists" stand to gain by targeting civilians other than losing support. This canard of supposed terrorists attacking civilians seems unjustified.



In very simplistic terms, they are like stubborn kids, when their parents tell them no, they resort to breaking things, holding their breath and screaming until they get heard......

Terrorists are similar in trying to grab attention by killing innocent as that get everyone's attention......You kill a soldier, he died doing his duty....You kill a civilian, there is your news!!!

Only problem is, these "stubborn kids" will end up meeting the "Indian parents" who set them straight!!!....as can be seen from the pics....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

SandsofTime said:


> And how does that help "Pakistan funded terrorists" to "break away" Kashmir? Spreading terrorism will only lead to loss of local support as has been seen in Swat and Waziristan. Randomly spreading anarchy apparently does not lead to achieving the objectives of "Pakistan funded terrorists". My own hunch is that this is complete hogwash by the IA to brand militant fighters (and even complete innocents) as terrorists in the hope that by calling them as such they will gain sympathy from the population of Kashmir and India.



Why don't you walk down a street in Srinagar and talk to the local people about these terrorists? Its so easy to sit in a cosy apartment in front of a computer screen and formulate wild conspiracy theories usually under the influence of hallucinogens!


----------



## Naushad

This tread gives us an good Idea about pakistani mindset and why exactly pakistan is in problem today.
Pakistanis use Islam to achieve their goals, today the war from taliban that pakistan is facing is because of this attitude; people were nurtured and referred edited quran back then to achieve objectives, when objectives were achieved these terrorists were dumped.
Pakistan is in misery for defaming Islam, and paying price for every drop of blood of innocent Indians... If pakistanis continue to use Islam to achieve their objectives, then sorry to say, but you'll continue to live in misery


----------



## SandsofTime

gubbi said:


> Why don't you walk down a street in Srinagar and talk to the local people about these terrorists? Its so easy to sit in a cosy apartment in front of a computer screen and formulate wild conspiracy theories usually under the influence of hallucinogens!



None of you answered a simple logical question and tried to derail the discussion with wild excuses and straw man attacks. 

Not all of the rhetoric that the IA and GOI parrot is necessarily true. The only way to judge the information is to analyze the argument on its own merit. The past record of IA is not good with regard to transparency in its operations. Several people have been killed so that a bounty could be collected, a promotion hastened, or media publicity gained. One is only left to wonder how much info they dump out is for real. Even real world terrorists have political objectives, and oh they don't attack their own native population to achieve it. The cases I have read about of civilians getting killed in militant attacks were where the civilians got caught in cross fire, and got the bullet from either the security forces and the militants. In these instances both of them are guilty of terrorism and cannot be justified. IA has also been separately involved in extra judicial killings. Apart from this, fighting which is purely between armed parties cannot be technically classified as terrorism (yes this holds true even in Pakistan, but here the militants don't have any justified reasons for their attacks).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

SandsofTime said:


> The past record of IA is not good with regard to transparency in its operations. Several people have been killed so that a bounty could be collected, a promotion hastened, or media publicity gained. One is only left to wonder how much info they dump out is for real. Even real world terrorists have political objectives, and oh they don't attack their own native population to achieve it.


I have many friends who have witnessed and borne the brunt of such attacks in kashmir. I even lost a childhood friend, an army medic, in a suicide attack in Kashmir. Should I trust them or believe your word?


> The cases I have read about of civilians getting killed in militant attacks were where the civilians got caught in cross fire, and got the bullet from either the security forces and the militants. In these instances both of them are guilty of terrorism and cannot be justified.


Again wrong pov. A civilian population picks up arms against a state is considered an armed rebellion, doesnt matter under whatever false pretensions. As such they will be deemed armed combatants and furthermore if their actions manage to terrorize a portion of the population, they will be considered as terrorists and dealt with accordingly.


> IA has also been separately involved in extra judicial killings.


Incidents are well documented, condemned and perpetrators are punished. Apart from that, what is an army to do? Arrest a militant who is not bound by laws, who can kill anyone on a whim, who has most probably killed one of their fellow serviceman? Let him go scotfree under provisions provided by the very constitution which the scumbag was fighting against? A bullet in his rear or head is the best solution. Your army personnel will very well agree with this attitude.


> Apart from this, fighting which is purely between armed parties cannot be technically classified as terrorism (yes this holds true even in Pakistan, but here the militants *don't have any justified reasons* for their attacks).


One cannot justify attacks on any armed forces by a civilian population, no matter what excuses they give. Its very important that civilian grievances should be presented and addressed through proper civilian channels and not through a barrel of a gun. Hence its very important to have proper civilian structures/establishments and control in a country!
FYI the TTP do have an agenda and their own skewered version of justification for their attacks on the PA. So, since they justify their attacks based on their ideology, would you still not consider them terrorists?

@ Bezerk - I do respect your moderation, but is it fair that the poster of those pics posts pics with outrageous comments without credible sources for his comments? You keep that post but delete mine asking for sources?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

SandsofTime said:


> None of you answered a simple logical question and tried to derail the discussion with wild excuses and straw man attacks.
> 
> Not all of the rhetoric that the IA and GOI parrot is necessarily true. The only way to judge the information is to analyze the argument on its own merit. The past record of IA is not good with regard to transparency in its operations. Several people have been killed so that a bounty could be collected, a promotion hastened, or media publicity gained. One is only left to wonder how much info they dump out is for real. * Even real world terrorists have political objectives, and oh they don't attack their own native population to achieve it. The cases I have read about of civilians getting killed in militant attacks were where the civilians got caught in cross fire, and got the bullet from either the security forces and the militants. In these instances both of them are guilty of terrorism and cannot be justified. IA has also been separately involved in extra judicial killings. Apart from this, fighting which is purely between armed parties cannot be technically classified as terrorism (yes this holds true even in Pakistan, but here the militants don't have any justified reasons for their attacks).*



Clearly you didnt my earlier post.....enlighten yourself and then argue....

Secondly, you highlight a very important point *"Even real world terrorists have political objectives, and oh they don't attack their own native population to achieve it."*......Which bring us to the next part of the argument.....
How the hell do you know that these are even Kashmiri??
Yes, real "freedom fighters" dont kill their kin, but Pakistani terrorists who have been propped to wage a proxy war in India do!!!.....You answered your own question......

Secondly, Hypocrisy wreaks in your post since you justify and call the people attacking Pakistani establishments as terrorists and militants and then defer to calling these scumbags "freedom fighters"......What goes around comes around.....


----------



## Peshwa

gubbi said:


> @ Bezerk - I do respect your moderation, but is it fair that the poster of those pics posts pics with outrageous comments without credible sources for his comments? You keep that post but delete mine asking for sources?



I second that......

Pure propoganda techniques .....and putting captions on the pics which might or might not have anything to do with Kashmir, militancy or maybe completely out of context?? ....Are we being indoctrinated to wage a war in Kashmir or something??
What the poster of the picture did is highly irresponsible....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SandsofTime

gubbi said:


> I have many friends who have witnessed and borne the brunt of such attacks in kashmir. Should I trust them or believe your word?


I have sympathies with your friends. Most certainly you don't need to trust my words - 
Indian Army and Police Tied to Kashmir Killings
A Brief Catalogue of Indian Atrocities in Kashmir



> Again wrong pov. A civilian population picks up arms against a state is considered an armed rebellion, doesnt matter under whatever false pretensions. As such they will be deemed armed combatants and furthermore if their actions manage to terrorize a portion of the population, they will be considered as terrorists and dealt with accordingly.



This is where our viewpoints fundamentally diverge. We recognize Kashmir as disputed territory whereas you guys don't. A civilian population picking up arms under "false pretensions" is most certainly engaged in rebellion. However, if this were to happen in any proper territory of the state then it wouldn't be justifiable. 



> Incidents are well documented, condemned and perpetrators are punished.


There are still quite a few spiders in the cupboards who haven't been dug out yet and most likely never will (after all who will account for atrocities of the 90's and even recent ones).



> Apart from that, what is an army to do, arrest a militant who is not bound by laws, who can kill anyone on a whim, who has most apparently killed another of their fellow serviceman?



You are most welcome to do the above mentioned. It takes two to make a decent fight. Isn't this what a rebellion and counter insurgency all about?



> One cannot justify attacks on any armed forces by a civilian population, no matter what excuses they give.



In my view, in this case the "excuse" is too hard to ignore as I have already explained in the beginning. Again if the "State" is so important to you that you become blinded of the sentiments of the people that constitute it then what good is it for the "State" to exist in such a fascist nature. According to your argument the war of 1857, the protests against colonial rule (both armed and unarmed) in the 1900s, the resistance movement of Subhas Chandra Bose are all unjustified. Then why don't we voluntarily surrender our territory to the British and apologize for our past violent and savage ways.



> Its very important that civilian grievances should be presented and addressed through proper civilian channels and not through a barrel of a gun.



Failure in the past to give due consideration to these has led to this point.



> FYI the TTP do have an agenda and their own skewered version of justification for their attacks on the PA. So, since they justify their attacks based on their ideology, would you still not consider them terrorists?



This is a tricky question so we will have to analyze it more carefully here. One could argue that these guys are merely a bunch of rag tag militants attacking security forces. As such we could forgive them for being misguided (we would still deal with them as rebels of course). However, TTP is neither fighting for independence nor are the areas under their control disputed territories. They aren't fighting for more development resources for their cash starved region or protesting about lack of fundamental democratic rights. TTP in many instances have shown that they are not fighting for any rights of the people, rather bent on imposing their views. Fighting to impose an ideology and then slaughtering civilians in broad day light is in no way justified and hence are clear acts of terrorism. Could the same be shown about Kashmiri militants in a credible manner? Are Kashmiri militants fighting to impose their rule upon the population?

PS: I would like to clarify my comments earlier which may have miffed some here. When I said "probably branded terrorists", it doesn't mean some of them couldn't have been militants (again I would refrain from calling them terrorists unless they have been shown to engage in deliberate attacks on civilians - terrorist is a much abused word in modern times). However, in due consideration of the past record of IA and in absence of independent verification, it is entirely possible some of those could be civilians.


----------



## SandsofTime

Peshwa said:


> Clearly you didnt my earlier post.....enlighten yourself and then argue....


Yes I did. Your reasoning makes no sense. Grabbing attention by killing Kashmiris is a double edged sword. It would result in loss of local support. Now if you say Pandits (who are a minority I believe), have been driven out without any public backlash from the majority, then I can sympathize with them (the Pandits) as sectarian rifts have been exploited.



> Secondly, you highlight a very important point *"Even real world terrorists have political objectives, and oh they don't attack their own native population to achieve it."*......Which bring us to the next part of the argument.....
> How the hell do you know that these are even Kashmiri??
> Yes, real "freedom fighters" dont kill their kin, but Pakistani terrorists who have been propped to wage a proxy war in India do!!!.....You answered your own question......



I won't even need to answer this conclusively. Time will tell itself. If the Kashmiris do not consider these fighters to be legitimate representatives of their interests then the war has already been decided in your favor. Otherwise it doesn't matter how long India keeps it million man army stationed, its foot hold will always be shaky. No militancy will survive long without sympathy from the local populace or be able to inflict any longterm damage.



> Secondly, Hypocrisy wreaks in your post since you justify and call the people attacking Pakistani establishments as terrorists and militants and then defer to calling these scumbags "freedom fighters"......What goes around comes around.....



I think you didn't read my post correctly. Where did I use the term "freedom fighters"? This is something which Kashmiris will decide upon. Gubbi has picked up the subtler point and I have given my reasoning. For those reasons alone, I would stick to calling rebels in BLA as militants (disregarding recent attacks on civilians in Quetta).


----------



## gubbi

SandsofTime said:


> I have sympathies with your friends. Most certainly you don't need to trust my words -
> Indian Army and Police Tied to Kashmir Killings
> A Brief Catalogue of Indian Atrocities in Kashmir


Those threads are based on sources which are at best questionable. Irrelevant.


> This is where our viewpoints fundamentally diverge. We recognize Kashmir as disputed territory whereas you guys don't. A civilian population picking up arms under "false pretensions" is most certainly engaged in rebellion. However, if this were to happen in any proper territory of the state then it wouldn't be justifiable.


Agree about the Kashmir part, but destroying govt machinery is unjustified, whatever the excuse. Since Kashmir is an integral part of India, Kashmiris enjoy the same freedoms and rights as do the rest of the population (unlike those in Azad Kashmir or Palestine) and Indian constitution protects their rights as Indians. But when they pick up a gun, their rights are suspended, including the right to life!


> There are still quite a few spiders in the cupboards who haven't been dug out yet and most likely never will (after all who will account for atrocities of the 90's and even recent ones).


What does that mean? Unknown unknowns? Lol, provide examples.


> You are most welcome to do the above mentioned. It takes two to make a decent fight. Isn't this what a rebellion and counter insurgency all about?


Nope, COIN is to flush out insurgents. Rebellion is what you do in your teenage years against your parents' authority!


> In my view, in this case the "excuse" is too hard to ignore as I have already explained in the beginning. Again if the "State" is so important to you that you become blinded of the sentiments of the people that constitute it then what good is it for the "State" to exist in such a fascist nature. According to your argument the war of 1857, the protests against colonial rule (both armed and unarmed) in the 1900s, the resistance movement of Subhas Chandra Bose are all unjustified. Then why don't we voluntarily surrender our territory to the British and apologize for our past violent and savage ways.


The Brits cunningly used flags to claim India!! (check out Eddie Izzard + Flags on youtube). On a serious note, they were not natives to the land and as such cannot claim it as theirs. Freedom struggle was justified since they imposed their own laws onto a population that had nothing to do with formulating those laws. With Kashmir, it is a part of the subcontinent with many commonalities including languages, culture, people etc. Now since the Kashmiri King signed the Instrument of accession (Pakistanis do not believe in that document and refuse to believe that it exists. Anyway not a topic for this thread) agreeing to accede to India, Kashmir is an integral part of India. Pakistan considers it as disputed territory. We consider that meddling in India's internal affairs.


> Failure in the past to give due consideration to these has led to this point.


You are right to a certain extent on this one. I partially agree with you here. But still cannot/does not justify violence!


> Fighting to impose an ideology and then slaughtering civilians in broad day light is in no way justified and hence are clear acts of terrorism. Could the same be shown about Kashmiri militants in a credible manner? Are Kashmiri militants fighting to impose their rule upon the population?


What do you think these terrorists are doing in Kashmir? Imposing their pervert wahabi ideology, suppressing Sufism in Kashmir (majority of Kashmiri muslims follow sufism), ethnic cleansing of Kashmiri pundits (surprisingly they were the first voices calling for Kashmiri independence!), wanting to impose Sharia law etc. 
AS to the killing of civilians, please do check neutral sources (neither Pakistani nor Indian)


> PS: I would like to clarify my comments earlier which may have miffed some here. When I said "probably branded terrorists", it doesn't mean some of them couldn't have been militants (again I would refrain from calling them terrorists unless they have been shown to engage in deliberate attacks on civilians - terrorist is a much abused word in modern times). However, in due consideration of the past record of IA and in absence of independent verification, it is entirely possible some of those could be civilians.


A very wrong assumption. So you want to give benefit of doubt to the dead but not to those who are trying to bring about peace and normalcy?
Terrorists are terrorists. There are no two interpretations to it!


----------



## Srinivas

SandsofTime said:


> None of you answered a simple logical question and tried to derail the discussion with wild excuses and straw man attacks.
> 
> Not all of the rhetoric that the IA and GOI parrot is necessarily true. The only way to judge the information is to analyze the argument on its own merit. The past record of IA is not good with regard to transparency in its operations. Several people have been killed so that a bounty could be collected, a promotion hastened, or media publicity gained. One is only left to wonder how much info they dump out is for real. Even real world terrorists have political objectives, and oh they don't attack their own native population to achieve it. The cases I have read about of civilians getting killed in militant attacks were where the civilians got caught in cross fire, and got the bullet from either the security forces and the militants. In these instances both of them are guilty of terrorism and cannot be justified. IA has also been separately involved in extra judicial killings. Apart from this, fighting which is purely between armed parties cannot be technically classified as terrorism (yes this holds true even in Pakistan, but here the militants don't have any justified reasons for their attacks).



Now you are talking about the "justified reasons" and your reason is very simple , since pakistan is supporting these terrorist organizations it is justified.


----------



## Kompromat

Thanks for telling the Truth my friend


----------



## IBRIS

[/QUOTE]


^^^ Don't play twister when the tank is approaching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

FGFA said:


>



uuuhhhhh..... its really a big BOOM.


----------



## IBRIS

brahmastra said:


> uuuhhhhh..... its really a big BOOM.



where is this pic from.


----------



## Goodperson

Please stop trolling.


----------



## IBRIS

WTF is this guy uploading old pics for. FGFA stop trolling dude.


----------



## FireFighter

gubbi said:


> Why don't you walk down a street in Srinagar and talk to the local people about these terrorists? Its so easy to sit in a cosy apartment in front of a computer screen and formulate wild conspiracy theories usually under the influence of hallucinogens!



Only people living on a fools paradise would suggest Indian Military machine would allow *any* Pakistani enter Srinagar. 


If you even care little about the plight of Kashmiris and are honest about their cause then why don't you take the initiative to go and inquire about their conditions?


----------



## gubbi

FireFighter said:


> Only people living on a fools paradise would suggest Indian Military machine would allow *any* Pakistani enter Srinagar.


Very smart comment! Kudos. And very true. You dont want to enter Kashmir/Srinagar, trust me, and not only because of the Indian forces there!


> If you even care little about the plight of Kashmiris and are honest about their cause then why don't you take the initiative to go and inquire about their conditions?


You speak for the Kashmiris? How many Kashmiri Muslims do you know personally? What do you know what exactly is going on in the streets of Kashmir now? Why should I listen to you when you have no credibility wrt Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gideon

Apparently some of the members here couldnt stomach a few dead terrorists and this thread crashed and burned - much like India and Pakistan's Peace process! 

Anybody have picture to post or are is there going to be more rhetoric about Kashmir ? 

Yudh Abhyas 09 was just completed and USARPAC 2-14 CAV Stykerhorse is going to Afghanistan to do its business of killing terrorists. I cant post links yet but they are there online.


----------



## Gideon

Yudh Abyas 09: 

StykeHorse: 





Range OP:





FRG Message:


----------



## Born In The USA

Gideon said:


> Yudh Abhyas 09 was just completed and USARPAC 2-14 CAV Stykerhorse is going to Afghanistan to do its business of killing terrorists. I cant post links yet but they are there online.



The 2-14th returned from Iraq six months ago, and is slated to return in about nine months.


----------



## holysaturn

DCC_3908-758410.JPG (image)

indo-maldivian ex 'EKUVERIN-09' .


----------



## manishmaithani

The Hindu : Saturday, April 05, 2003


----------



## DemonHunter

[/IMG]


----------



## mkdir007

I have a dream no killing anymore on the earth


Black blood said:


> Welcome to the second Episode.
> 
> 9: Do not cry son your father was killed because he was a Terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shameless.......*


----------



## enlightened1

Black blood said:


> Welcome to the second Episode.
> 
> 9: Do not cry son your father was killed because he was a Terrorist
> 
> 
> *Shameless.......*



The kid was not crying because his "terrorist" father got killed. The pic's from the Muzaffarabad earthquake..& they were crying not just because of the earthquake.. here,

katherinefaulkner.wordpress.com/2009/02/23/&#37;E2%80%9Cafter-the-earthquake-people-said-god-had-left-us%E2%80%9D/

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## jaunty

Black blood said:


> 9: Do not cry son your father was killed because he was a Terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shameless.......*



*----------\
----------/*



enlightened1 said:


> The kid was not crying because his "terrorist" father got killed. The pic's from the Muzaffarabad earthquake..& they were crying not just because of the earthquake.. here,
> 
> katherinefaulkner.wordpress.com/2009/02/23/%E2%80%9Cafter-the-earthquake-people-said-god-had-left-us%E2%80%9D/



*

Exploiting the grief of earthquake-ridden people for propaganda

Shameless.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## indiatech

China-Burma-India, defeting the japanese at the burma front and building some of the mega projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

*Indian naval ships led by INS Viraat during the "Presidential Fleet review" in 2006 near Vishakapatnam.*






*Naval ships from five nations in formation during Malabar 2007*


----------



## PlanetWarrior

enlightened1 said:


> The kid was not crying because his "terrorist" father got killed. The pic's from the Muzaffarabad earthquake..& they were crying not just because of the earthquake.. here,
> 
> katherinefaulkner.wordpress.com/2009/02/23/%E2%80%9Cafter-the-earthquake-people-said-god-had-left-us%E2%80%9D/



 that has to be the height of desperation if true. Using a tragic situation such as an earthquake disaster to propage pain in Kashmir is the height of insensitivity !!!! My heart goes out to all people killed in Kashmir includling our soldiers as I am of the view that the issue of Kashmir must be resolved with dialogue. To add masala to the burning meat such as the post of the child crying picture however is plain disgusting and shows a selfish approach to the pain in Kashmir


----------



## Ruag

MARCOS -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

Yahooooooooooooooooooooooo IAF Sky Diver







photo credit: ATV


----------



## RPK

*Weaponised Dhruv*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

SHOW TIME.!!!!


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

FV433 Abbot 105mm SPG


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

Indo-chinese exercise !


----------



## beckham

Indian-Russian Military Exercise !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

*^^ Pic of an Indian made AK-7 assault rifle ! *


----------



## beckham

*during celebrations to mark the 60th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, at the Indo-China border*


----------



## beckham

*Armed Dhruv *


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

Bridgelaying Arjun 




















*T-72 Bridgelayer (?)*


----------



## PAFAce

Thanks for the picture, guys. You guys should pretty up the INSAS, man. What use is a gun if it don't look the part?

Guy on the right - someone you wouldn't want to run into in a dark alley:


Someone I would love to run into in any kind of alley:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beckham

PAFAce said:


> Thanks for the picture, guys. You guys should pretty up the INSAS, man. What use is a gun if it don't look the part?
> 
> Guy on the right - someone you wouldn't want to run into in a dark alley:



That was a bit offending ! 

I would have rather called it a good application of face camo paint !


----------



## Novice09

Jana said:


> *And i have seen these pictures on an Indian forum a year back.*
> 
> when innocent Kashmiris killed by Indian army were placed on ground and dead bodies were walked over by Indian army, they put the weapons besides the dead bodies just to make them appear as fighters.
> 
> anyway



@Jana
Do PA keep guns next to the bodies of terrorists killed in operation rah-e-nizat. no they don't 

Indian Army is not killing Kashmiris because they love to do so. They are killing those people who are involved in terror activities. They are killing them to stop them from mutilating the innocents.


----------



## beckham

*A T-90S MBT undergoing an NBC (Nuclear, Biological, Chemical) shower, as part of an army exercise.*


----------



## beckham

SIMBEX- Indian-Singapore Naval Ex


----------



## beckham

*Armoured Amphibious Dozer*

Armoured Amphibious Dozer (based on BMP 2 amphibious Infantry Combat Vehicle). Armoured Amphibious Dozer has been developed by Vehicles Research and Development Establishment (VRDE), Ahmednagar one of the premier laboratories of DRDO.


----------



## RPK

The Indian Navy's First Women Aviators

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*India's Corps of Engineers On Its 229th Anniversary*


----------



## RPK

*India-Maldives Joint Exercise EKUVERIN 09 Concludes*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*IAF & Omani Jaguars Tango At Exercise Eastern Bridge*


----------



## RPK

*US Soldiers Get Acquainted With The Dhruv Helicopter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

*Beauty Of The Dhruv At Leh*


----------



## RPK

*India's INS SHIVALIK Stealth Frigate Gets Out To Sea And Fires Off A Few!*


----------



## FulcrumD

Those are RBU-6000 firing anti submarine rockets,first pics of Sivalik,thanks to Shiv Aroor.


----------



## beckham

FulcrumD said:


> Those are RBU-6000 firing anti submarine rockets,first pics of Sivalik,thanks to Shiv Aroor.



Yes, those are RBU anti submarine rockets.


----------



## beckham

Gen JJ Singh greeting a young soldier during his visit to Belgaum


----------



## beckham

*IAF-passing out parade*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

*IAF-passing out parade*


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham




----------



## Dark Angel

Indian Army trains with only best in the bussiness...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

Women in the India Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

*NSG a force to be reckon with*

*The NSG Logo*













*Fierce Training*

























*No Fear whatsoever of anything*











CHEERS ....


----------



## RPK

*PHOTOS: Day 4 At Cope India 2009*


----------



## RPK

*First Ever Indo-US HALO Mission, At Cope India 09*


----------



## RPK

*Day 3 At Cope India 2009*


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

*Day 2 At Cope India 2009*


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

*IAF Jaguars Took A Long-Haul*


----------



## RPK

*Indigenous Unmanned Ground Vehicle for Indian Army*


----------



## RPK

*Naval Dhruv Launching Torpedo*


----------



## RPK

*The LCA Trainer*


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

*MiG-29K simulator for Indian Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

rpraveenkum said:


> *Indigenous Unmanned Ground Vehicle for Indian Army*



DO ANYONE KNOWS MORE ABOUT IT?


----------



## RPK

brahmastra said:


> DO ANYONE KNOWS MORE ABOUT IT?



India Gets 1st Indigenous Unmanned Ground Vehicle - Defense News


----------



## RPK




----------



## brahmastra

^^ yes, but the one you showed in the pic and the maruti 1000 are really different. lol.


----------



## RPK

^^^ sorry about that youtube is blocked here

see second page

http://www.drdo.org/pub/nl/2009/aug09.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*INS Savitri Patrol Vessel Steams Off For Anti-Piracy Posture*


----------



## RPK

*The &#1040;&#1055;&#1051; &#1053;&#1077;&#1088;&#1087;&#1072; (Nerpa)*


----------



## RPK

*A beauty of the LCA Tejas*


----------



## RPK

*Cradle of Indian Naval Aviation turns 50*


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

*Flankers at Tezpur!*


----------



## SU-57E

@LCA
when will we get this beauty yaar.......


----------



## RPK

*The Beautiful An-32*


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

*EXCLUSIVE Photos: Inside the Phalcon*


----------



## RPK

*Beauties from Aero India 2009*


----------



## RPK

*Army flexes Kharga Corps!*


----------



## RPK

*Indian troops at Siachen*


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

*The Akash SAM System Ensemble*


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*UAV Nishant flies with Indian "Wankel" engine*


----------



## RPK

*Blue Water Expedition at Lakshadweep by Army's Bison Division*


----------



## brahmastra

President Patil flies in a Sukhoi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Mauritius chooses Dhruv*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

cool 
per hum b kaam nhi hai remember


----------



## RPK

Ballistic Missile Interceptor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*MiG-23 flies into the sunset*


----------



## RPK

*LCA Tejas weapon tests*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*IAF aerial weapons demo at Pokharan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screaming Skull

Newly raised *Force One* commando unit of the *Mumbai Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screaming Skull

Continued.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Mumbai Police* parade for pride on the first anniversary of 26/11

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Screaming Skull

Continued....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra

India's Border Security Force (BSF) soldiers patrol near the international border with Pakistan at Sir Creek, Gujarat, November 25, 2009. Picture taken November 25, 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## RPK

*Artist's impressions of the new INS Vikrant*


----------



## RPK

*Astra BVRAAM on Su-30 platform*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Kaveri jet engine at Aero India 09*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*The HAL-Irkut Multirole Transport Aircraft (MRTA)*


----------



## paritosh

mumbai police has the M-4/M16s?
wtf!


----------



## RPK

*MBDA Mistral AAM on Dhruv WSI*


----------



## RPK

*Vintage aircraft at Aero India 2009*


----------



## RPK

*5 LCA formation flight*


----------



## RPK

*Tejas preparations for Aero India 2009*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Aero India 09 rehearsals*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Inside the ALH Dhruv*











---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------


----------



## RPK

*DRDO's Rustom UAV on display for the first time*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

^^ Isnt that a mock up ?? 


"http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/4905-indian-military-picture-thread-38.html#post469865"


----------



## RPK

*R-Day "Military Might"*


----------



## RPK

beckham said:


> ^^ Isnt that a mock up ??
> 
> 
> "http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/4905-indian-military-picture-thread-38.html#post469865"



yes look there is no gears for the wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

beckham said:


> ^^ Isnt that a mock up ??
> 
> 
> "http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/4905-indian-military-picture-thread-38.html#post469865"



yes...there is no working prototype till date...a MALE UAV is not easy to build...it is still at least 5-6 years away...


----------



## RPK

*Tejas completes 1,000 test-flights*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*Navy gets first chopper base*


----------



## RPK

*DRDO's Airborne Early Warning & Control (AEW&C) System*


----------



## RPK

*IAF MiG-27 *


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

*BrahMos vertically launched from INS Ranvir*


----------



## RPK

*LCA Tejas at Leh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*India's Shourya missile test Part I*


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

nice pitures but ............


----------



## RPK

*India's Shourya missile test Part 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*Tejas lands in Leh*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

*INS Tabar pounds pirates *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

*The NAL Saras *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

*The magnificent weaponised ALH Dhruv*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra

Photos: Indian Navy pilots carrier training in the US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dark Angel

*Indian army recently used Tavor rifle for COIN in J&K*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheBraveHeart

Hey friends,
I am posting a link to a youtube video which I found to be pretty nice and encouraging, showing various Indian Navy ships rare pics...so I would like to share it with you..


----------



## TheBraveHeart

Another video,

damn I love these Indian Ships more than my gf!!!


----------



## tyagi

TheBraveHeart said:


> Another video,
> 
> damn I love these Indian Ships more than my gf!!!



dude that's sad


----------



## beckham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

beckham said:


>



Is it from Kochi Navy queen contest?


----------



## Hulk

Roby said:


> Is it from Kochi Navy queen contest?



You mean wifes and kids of Navy officers participated in this?


----------



## Iggy

indianrabbit said:


> You mean wifes and kids of Navy officers participated in this?




Twenty contestants, who represented a cross-section of the country by virtue of their professions

sorry i cant post the link


----------



## Hulk

seiko said:


> Nopes women officers of Indian Navy



Thats good, some look good too. What were they doing?


----------



## Iggy

indianrabbit said:


> Thats good, some look good too. What were they doing?



sorry i was wrong Indian rabbit..i made change in the statement


----------



## Hulk

seiko said:


> sorry i was wrong Indian rabbit..i made change in the statement



thx for clarifying, that helps.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Sorry if these pictures are posted earlier*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NSG_BlackCats



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

NSG_BlackCats said:


>



Thats an MP-5 gun right? Whats his sidearm? Not NSG, so who else uses MP-5's in Indian forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

NSG_BlackCats said:


> *Sorry if these pictures are posted earlier*


Awesome Tavor!! Heard the guys love this gun in COIN ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Watch Indian airforce's dazzling helicopter display at kochi*


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

gubbi said:


> Thats an MP-5 gun right? Whats his sidearm? Not NSG, so who else uses MP-5's in Indian forces?



Yes, that is a MP-5. I guess he is from NSG. Now lots of Indian forces like Cobra force, Force One are using MP-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yankee6

AS USUAL JEALOUS CHINI AS IF THERE AIR CRAFT DOESNT FALL


----------



## shchinese

yankee6 said:


> AS USUAL JEALOUS CHINI AS IF THERE AIR CRAFT DOESNT FALL



not as many as india's. hundreds of jets maintained/repaired/built by the HAL crashed in recent years. *there is no one against your nation, your people or your army on this matter, I am talking about a criminal organization HAL which killed hundreds of your pilots since your independence. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

MiG-29

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Self Deleted


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*IAF Pechora SAMs on Air Force Day *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beckham

*Jawans training in the deserts of Rajasthan with NBC suits.*




















A jawan outfitted with an NBC (Nuclear, Biological & Chemical) suit stands next to a FLAME launcher. Developed by Bharat Dynamics Limited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

*I was surfing and came by this awesome video!!! hope u guys like it*







*CHEERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*DHRUV HELICOPTER - SARANG TEAM, INDIAN AIR FORCE *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatech




----------



## indiatech

BAJAJ Tempo 290 GTD.


----------



## RPK

Flanker buddy refueling a "garuda"


----------



## RPK




----------



## FulcrumD

rpraveenkum said:


> Flanker buddy refueling a "garuda"



I believe M2Ks are cristened as" Vajra" and not Garuda in the IAF.


----------



## Dark Angel

FulcrumD said:


> I believe M2Ks are cristened as" Vajra" and not Garuda in the IAF.



Your right bro,
*The Indian Air Force named the Mirage 2000 Vajra (Thunderbolt). India also purchased appropriate stores along with the fighters, including ATLIS II pods and laser-guided weapons*

*Pride of the kargil conflict IAF Vajra*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

For full detail go :-

http://theasiandefence.blogspot.com/2009/12/estimated-nuclear-weapons-locations.html


----------



## sudhir007

http://livefist.blogspot.com/2009/12/photos-mig-29kub-aerial-refuelling-etc.html


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*The first image of an Indian Navy Sea Harrier (Limited Upgrade) with its new Derby beyond visual range air-to-air missiles.*


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NSG_BlackCats



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

Desi PGM


----------



## Dark Angel

sudhir007 said:


> Desi PGM



Sudhir this seems to be a mirage 2000D/N of French Air Force and which PGM are u refering to ..............


----------



## sudhir007

Dark Angel said:


> Sudhir this seems to be a mirage 2000D/N of French Air Force and which PGM are u refering to ..............



Check the link 

ER-PGM (Enhanced Range Precision-Guided Munition) (India) - Jane's Air-Launched Weapons

India Developing Precision Bomb


----------



## Dark Angel

sudhir007 said:


> Check the link
> 
> ER-PGM (Enhanced Range Precision-Guided Munition) (India) - Jane's Air-Launched Weapons
> 
> India Developing Precision Bomb



Thats gr8 but that isnt the ER-PGM developed by Armament Research and Development Establishment or is it..................


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Mig-29 Naval Version, Indian Navy*


----------



## NSG_BlackCats




----------



## FulcrumD

sudhir007 said:


> Desi PGM



That's indeed an ADA Mirage-2000D,check the number on the tail,no M2k Sqn has those kind of numberings,it's a routine DDM job.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Dark Angel

FulcrumD said:


> That's indeed an ADA Mirage-2000D,check the number on the tail,no M2k Sqn has those kind of numberings,it's a routine DDM job.



*Thats right mate the one in the pic is a Sagem AASM*


----------



## garibnawaz

FulcrumD said:


> That's indeed an ADA Mirage-2000D,check the number on the tail,no M2k Sqn has those kind of numberings,it's a routine DDM job.



Thats a French Airforce Mirage not the Indian one.

Indian Mirage numbers starts with 'KF' just like the Flanker numbers start with SB.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/SzRflMMqNPI/AAAAAAAAJDE/iaXzh3ukUNY/s1600-h/DSC04831.JPG

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/SzRfkgVWtgI/AAAAAAAAJC0/B9PO4vNsAjc/s1600-h/111.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/SzRflotzBXI/AAAAAAAAJDM/YRB6f4UvTWw/s1600-h/DSC04828.JPG

MiG-29KUB's of IN undergoing mid air refuelling testings in Russia.

GB


----------



## FulcrumD

garibnawaz said:


> Thats a French Airforce Mirage not the Indian one.
> 
> Indian Mirage numbers starts with 'KF' just like the Flanker numbers start with SB.
> 
> GB



That's exactly I've mentioned,are u contradicting that?by the way ADA denotes _Armee D'La Air _here.


----------



## Dark Angel

FulcrumD said:


> That's exactly I've mentioned,are u contradicting that?by the way ADA denotes _Armee D'La Air _here.



*No i think hes just giving his point of view,anyways it was basically abt the Precision guided munition (PGMs) which infact is a Sagem AASM*


----------



## Dark Angel

*The 3 aircraft together are expected to cost around R 1,800 crore (about $385 million) total when fully equipped in 2011.*







I personally feel that the Embraers ERJ 145 looks and performs better than saab 2000,as saab uses turboprop engine and ERJ 145 uses turbofan but thats my opinion


----------



## blain2

Dark Angel said:


> *The 3 aircraft together are expected to cost around R 1,800 crore (about $385 million) total when fully equipped in 2011.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel that the Embraers ERJ 145 looks and performs better than saab 2000,as saab uses turboprop engine and ERJ 145 uses turbofan but thats my opinion



It does look nice, however practicality got in the way (as it should in military acquisitions). PAF looked at both the jet and the turboprop options. In hot and dry conditions, the turboprop offers better endurance and secondly, uses fuel more efficiently.


----------



## blain2

sudhir007 said:


> Desi PGM



Nothing of the sort of extended/standoff capability with AASM. It is essentially a replacement for the long serving AS-30 ASM/ATGM in the French service for employment with the ADA Mirage 2000 and Rafale aircraft.


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## garibnawaz

FulcrumD said:


> That's exactly I've mentioned,are u contradicting that?by the way ADA denotes _Armee D'La Air _here.



No I am not contradicting that.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

Dark Angel said:


> *The 3 aircraft together are expected to cost around R 1,800 crore (about $385 million) total when fully equipped in 2011.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel that the Embraers ERJ 145 looks and performs better than saab 2000,as saab uses turboprop engine and ERJ 145 uses turbofan but thats my opinion





GB


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## gogbot

What is this concept art about.


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## garibnawaz

gogbot said:


> What is this concept art about.



rather What is related to India in that picture?

GB


----------



## Hulk

garibnawaz said:


> rather What is related to India in that picture?
> 
> GB


Exactly my question, does not look India Army.


----------



## garibnawaz

Ex-Cope India 2005.

The flanker belongs to No.30 Squadron.






Ex-Cope India 2005, A Su-30 locks USAF F-16.

GB


----------



## Dark Angel

[/QUOTE]

*Its not a concept art its a Apache AH Mk1 of the British army look at the roundel another pic below look at the roundel closely Blue and pinkish*


----------



## Roby

Ashwamedh: Indian Army Military Exercises


----------



## Hulk

*Its not a concept art its a Apache AH Mk1 of the British army look at the roundel another pic below look at the roundel closely Blue and pinkish*






What is this picture to do with current thread?




[/QUOTE]


----------



## garibnawaz

indianrabbit said:


> *Its not a concept art its a Apache AH Mk1 of the British army look at the roundel another pic below look at the roundel closely Blue and pinkish*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this picture to do with current thread?


[/QUOTE]


That is what I am also asking.

GB


----------



## Roby




----------



## Roby




----------



## garibnawaz

Roby said:


>



Where exactly Mr.Gulam Nabi Azad is looking? 

GB


----------



## Roby

garibnawaz said:


> Where exactly Mr.Gulam Nabi Azad is looking?
> 
> GB


May be she is shooting some pigeons 
Also see the frightened soldier sitting on the right side .oops


----------



## Roby




----------



## Roby




----------



## garibnawaz

Roby said:


> May be she is shooting some pigeons
> Also see the frightened soldier sitting on the right side .oops



I think she is just posing.

Not actually shooting.

People wouldn't have been so close if she was doing that.

I mean if my woman is to shoot an AK, you will find me (and apparently everyone else) out of the gun's range.

GB


----------



## gogbot

*Its not a concept art its a Apache AH Mk1 of the British army look at the roundel another pic below look at the roundel closely Blue and pinkish*








[/QUOTE]

I assumed it has to be concept art. Because India does not field the equipment shown.

So whats this picture got to do with the Thread, seems to be the question on everyone's mind


----------



## Dark Angel

gogbot said:


> *Its not a concept art its a Apache AH Mk1 of the British army look at the roundel another pic below look at the roundel closely Blue and pinkish*



I assumed it has to be concept art. Because India does not field the equipment shown.




So whats this picture got to do with the Thread, seems to be the question on everyone's mind[/QUOTE]


*He has posted the pic by mistake thats the only sane conclusion i came to *


----------



## sudhir007

Regarding this picture it is my mistake guy plz dnt angry  

Big Sooooooooooorrrry


----------



## garibnawaz

sudhir007 said:


> Regarding this picture it is my mistake guy plz dnt angry
> 
> Big Sooooooooooorrrry



I guess everyone was curious.

No one was angry.

We all love you (Not the Dostana way) so don't worry. Carry On.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

> Not the Dostana way



Thanx So Funny


----------



## sivadreams

sudhir007 said:


> Regarding this picture it is my mistake guy plz dnt angry
> 
> Big Sooooooooooorrrry



You might as well go and delete that picture alone so that all the other posts gets more importance.


----------



## garibnawaz

INS Shardul in Sri Lanka for excersice.

Image Courtesy Official SLN website.



GB


----------



## garibnawaz

INS Kochi is launched on 15-09-2009

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

*^^ Flight cadets of the IAF with the cadets of United States and other countries. As part of International Cadets Exchange Programme, four Flight Cadets, accompanied by an officer of Indian Air Force, visited United States Air Force Academy (USAFA), Colorado Springs*


----------



## beckham

*New Indian Army soldiers march during a passing out ceremony in a garrison at Rangreth, on the outskirts of Srinagar*









^ A Kashmiri Muslim (R) kisses the forehead of her brother after his graduation as an Indian soldier in a garrison at Rangreth, on the outskirts of Srinagar. 246 young Kashmiri men were formally inducted into the Indian army's Jammu and Kashmiri Light Infantry Regiment (JKLIR) after nine months of training.


----------



## beckham

*India's INS Mysore is anchored at the Marmagoa port near the western Indian coastal state of Goa*


----------



## beckham

*Indian soldiers from the Rashtriya Rifles patrol the site of gun battle with suspected terrorists Kani pora.*


----------



## beckham

* Indian Air Force (IAF) 'Suryakiran' jet trainers perform over Kashmir's Dal Lake during an air show in Srinagar (2008 ? )*


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## beckham

*Indian soldiers from Maratha Light Infantry (playing the part of guerrilas) in combat exercises at Counterinsurgency and Jungle Warfare School*





*Indian and US soldiers on a firing range,Counterinsurgency and Jungle Warfare School*


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Mig-29, Indian Navy*


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Continuee...*


----------



## Dark Angel

*AKASH SAM*


----------



## BlackSonic

sudhir007 said:


>



Thats admiral gorshkov??


----------



## sudhir007

> Thats admiral gorshkov??



Yes my dear friend


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Dark Angel

*Sino-India "Hand-in-Hand 2008"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gogbot

Did the Chinese get new camo.

Seems to be very effective.

capable in both Urban and woodland areas


----------



## Dark Angel

gogbot said:


> Did the Chinese get new camo.
> 
> Seems to be very effective.
> 
> capable in both Urban and woodland areas



*Yes this is the new one adopted after 2007 i guess, but i think mate that the old one that IA has is more effective in jungle warfare *


----------



## gogbot

Dark Angel said:


> *Yes this is the new one adopted after 2007 i guess, but i think mate that the old one that IA has is more effective in jungle warfare *



well its effective in woodland warfare.

But i wouldn't say more.

I doubt i can tell the difference between both 120 m away. 

But the Chinese Camo is as effective there as it is against other backgrounds.











We need new Camo. and due to the lack of discussion regarding it.
I have to assume its packaged with the F-INASA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

^^I like the Gurkha Rifle's fighting kit !


----------



## beckham

&#169; CAPT SURESH SHARMA. 





&#169; CAPT SURESH SHARMA.


----------



## beckham




----------



## beckham

View attachment 8367f869b06f1f2363e4dea3552c4f1d.jpg


----------



## beckham

*An Indian army officer salutes at a war memorial during 'Vijay Divas' or victory day celebrations in a garrison in Srinagar *


----------



## beckham

*Indian Army officials in Sri Lanka. *


----------



## beckham

The Indian Army in World War II






*An Italian soldier surrenders to a Jawan, during Operation Crusader, on 08 December 1941.*






*Infantry of the 29th Indian Brigade assault Italian defensive positions at Jalo, a point to the west of Tobruk, on the 5/6th of December 1941.*






*A Garwhali trooper, in action, in Burma. Circa 1945.*






*Gurkha troops of the 43rd Indian Brigade in Italy. Circa 1944.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

*Medium artillery guns*






*Ayo Gurkhali! Gurkha troops charge the enemy lines in Burma
*





*Sikh mountain gunners cleaning Italian guns captured by the 5th Indian Division in Eritrea*






*Troops of the 5th Indian Division advancing against Indonesian Pemudas during the Battle of Surabaya, Java*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

*An Indian soldier holds a captured Nazi flag*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## Ruag

IAF pilots -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

India's Tavor -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruag

Latest pictures of INS Viraat after undergoing refit - 





Arjun being transported by Indian Army for desert trials - 



Tunguska of Indian Army - 



Indian Army convoy in Ladakh - 






"Islamabad well within reach" -

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ruag

T-90 tanks - 




T-90 during training with US Army - 










Arjun/ Tank-EX










Sikhs!!  -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruag

Proud men and women of the BSF -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

French postcard depicting the arrival of 15th Sikh Regiment in France during World War I. The post card reads, *"Gentlemen of India marching to chasten the German hooligans"  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

Sikh pipe band marching through France in 1914.





Sikh soldiers in Flanders 1914-15.





Sikh soldiers using gas masks while defending Ieper in April, 1915. On 22nd April 1915 at 5 p.m. the 2nd Battle of Ypres began with the first successful gas attack in history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

Maharaja of Patiala Bhupinder Singh with Belgian Generals on the front-line, Belgium (April 1915).





French woman gives flower to marching Sikh soldier during WWI





Guard inspection by the Maharaja of Patiala (Maharajah Bhupinder Singh) and his Sikh officers at the Royal Pavilion, Brighton, 1921.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beckham

Sikh soldiers of the 8th Army with local boys in San Felice.





Sikhs guarding the streets of Jerusalem










Memorial at Kranji , Singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

Sikhs in Paris, France. World War II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beckham

*Punjab Regiment*











*Sikh soldier memorial at Hollebeek*





*Army Cadets from the 1940s*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

*Sikhs with camouflaged turbans mop up Japanese snipers*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trisonics

Slightly off topic, but very interesting. HAL in the 60s did try to make a car of its own. This pic can be found in the HAL musem, Bangalore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruag

Indian soldier with an anti-tank weapon - 






India's new armored vehicle, for anti-terrorist and anti-insurgency purposes, in action - 






DRDO's bomb defusing robot 'Daksh' -


----------



## Dark Angel

*Scorpene in final construction ........*






*Ins Tabar*


----------



## sudhir007

Dark Angel said:


> *Scorpene in final construction ........*



Is it Indian boat


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## TheBraveHeart

@ dark angel...

dude that is surely not Indian navy's scorpene, might be the chilean or malaysian one.....coz till date only those have been completed...

I have been trying to see the IN scorpene pics for a few months now since atleast one hull is complete but the closest that I came was this,







Guess IN is keeping this project quite a bit secret......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

Mumbai's anti-terrorist force with Mahindra Marksman guards local racing event - 










More pics of Mahindra Marksman deployed across Mumbai -










Mahindra Rakshak - 






Mahindra Axe advertisement - 






Indian BMPs in Ladakh - 






Indian BMPs in Africa -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

DRDO information of India's Abhay IFV -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007

> SRINAGAR, KASHMIR - DECEMBER 31: (CRPF) officer lays flower wreath on the coffins of his dead colleagues during a wreath laying ceremony on December 31, 2009 in Srinagar, India. Four CRPF personnel were killed on Wednesday in Sopore town when suspected separatist militants attacked a patrol party a busy bus terminal in North Kashmir, police said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## FulcrumD

Very old photos,I've posted them in so many forums,yawwwwn.


----------



## sivadreams

FulcrumD said:


> Very old photos,I've posted them in so many forums,yawwwwn.



There might be some duplicates as there is no fool proof way of verifying if its already posted. So lets give some lee way unless there is too many of repeated posts, particularly from recent once.


----------



## sudhir007

> SRINAGAR, INDIA - JANUARY 07: Indian policemen storm a hotel during a gun battle between Indian police and suspected militants on January 7, 2010 in Srinagar, Jammu and Kashmir, India. Two Pakistani trained militants were killed when Indian troops stormed a hotel on Thursday morning in Kashmir. Militants opened fire and lobbed grenades from inside the hotel where they took refuge on Wednesday for nearly 22 hours, police said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sudhir007

Sorry I dnt know if anyone post this images before 
Army train local people & Kashmiri lady police

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Veer

IA COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Veer

Terrorist surrendering in Kashmir


----------



## UchihaCG

WOW guys very nice pictures!!!! thanks a lot!!!


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sudhir007

*
use by special force of indian group link :-*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

daredevil said:


> *INS Sindhugosh
> *



who said it is indian sub it is ialy if it is ur sub in italy than it has to be in naval port not in vienece and it is U series sub which italy operates not indian it is U 212 not old indian U series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Super Falcon said:


> who said it is indian sub it is ialy if it is ur sub in italy than it has to be in naval port not in vienece and it is U series sub which italy operates not indian it is U 212 not old indian U series



Google *pic of INS Sindhugosh* you will see this snap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Dove



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Super Falcon said:


> who said it is indian sub it is ialy if it is ur sub in italy than it has to be in naval port not in vienece and it is U series sub which italy operates not indian it is U 212 not old indian U series



Zoom the PIC see the flag on the sub it is IN flag


----------



## RPK

HONOURING THE BRAVE: Army Chiefs paying tribute to soldiers at Amar Jawan Jyoti during Army Day celebrations at India Gate in New Delhi. Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

INDIVISIBLE WHOLE: Army jawans present a show during the Army Day function at Delhi Cantonment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

Navalise dhruv

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007

*Indian Air force after Independent *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gogbot

sudhir007 said:


> Navalise dhruv



That looks awesome why dont we have more of these


----------



## Ruag

Images from a recent army parade - 

*Smerch MBRL
*










*Pinaka MBRL
*










*Arjun tanks*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Dark Angel

*The 2009 edition of the SIMBEX Series of annual bilateral naval exercises between the Indian Navy (IN) and the Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN), commenced in the Andaman Sea on 24 Mar 09. As a part of this exercise units will also exercise in the South China Sea until 02 April 2009.

SIMBEX is an acronym for Singapore India Maritime Bilateral Exercise. It stands upon an enduring foundation of bilateral naval cooperation that was formalised a decade-and-a-half ago, when RSN ships began training in Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) with the Indian Navy, in 1994. Over the years, the exercises have reflected the growth in strength, capability, and mutual-confidence of both navies*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark Angel

*Tropex 2009 *


*A joint amphibious exercise Tropex-09 by the Indian Army, Navy, Air Force and the Coast Guard was conducted on February 09, at Madhavpur beach of Gujarat, which is located just 80 nautical miles from Karachi*

*The Indian Army, Navy and the Air Force today jointly conducted the largest ever Amphibious Exercise code named EXERCISE TROPEX-2009&#8243; at Madhavpur beach, Gujarat. The amphibious landing, the most complex of all military manoeuvres involving coordination and synergy from conceptualization to planning and final execution, was ably demonstrated on the shores of Madhavpur. The element of Coast Guard was also a part of this short, swift and intense conflict*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dark Angel

*Some more pics *

*The t72 main battle tank*














Testing the Limits 



*No of excersises done by the IA shows their level of Prepardness and training*


----------



## Dark Angel

*Pinaka warhead *

View attachment 80b85cc289b404782cc0aafbf0feb819.jpg


View attachment b2be2722c0ec73cf549baf7b3aed39e2.jpg


----------



## Dark Angel

*Rajput Class * : See how small the bus looks against this mammoth


View attachment fbe4a098c2c68a42ee8f5738688c7115.jpg



*INS RANVIR D54*

View attachment 864ce0d9b3fdb63c1a6dac1b9a344c11.jpg


*INS Ranvir brahmos universal vertical launcher*

View attachment c0a8a6e6cd1de296a5b6b205bf9a52f9.jpg


*INS Rajput brahmos inclined launcher*
View attachment 24b0f3fb2942d02a71db8c2f9a4db36d.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

*What are Indian Military Chiefs up to this week*

*Army Chief Gen Deepak Kapoor in Nepal*


Indian Army chief Deepak Kapoor on a visit to Mustang district Wednesday, 20 Jan 10. nepalnews.com (Photo courtesy: DPR)


Indian Army chief Kapoor arrives at Nepal Army Division in Pokhara.


Indian Army Chief Deepak Kapoor (L) meets his Nepali counterpart Chhatraman Singh Gurung at the Nepal Army headquarters, Bhadrakali, Tuesday, Jan 19 10

*Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik is in Bangladesh*







*Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Nirmal Verma receiving Vice Admiral Elizer Marom, Commander-in-Chief of the Israeli Navy at South Block, New Delhi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruag

*Latest picture of India's second Phalcon - taken on Jan 5th - in Israel *- 






*Rare pics of HAL-748* (sometimes confused with An-32 due to similar design) -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

IAF's PHALCON at Agra 
Pics from Google Earth


----------



## shchinese

I am pretty sure there are CJ-10 missiles targetting that above airport. 

I think CJ-10's accuracy is also good enough to target those IL-76.


----------



## Ruag

India's Republic Day Rehearsal Images - 

20th January, 2009 -

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## baker

shchinese said:


> I am pretty sure there are CJ-10 missiles targetting that above airport.
> 
> I think CJ-10's accuracy is also good enough to target those IL-76.




i agree you can derail any thread in this forum....
But if u cant contribute anything in this thread please move out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

*This is a very humble request from all the wonderful Indian members on this thread who have been very informative, this is one thread that hasent been hijacked Please Please Please dont reply to any moron who trys to derail the thread specially u know who in specific*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## amarnath

Ruag said:


> India's Republic Day Rehearsal Images -
> 
> 20th January, 2009 -



Thanx for these pictures sir, Please post more of these if u have... Thank you


----------



## garibnawaz

The award giving ceremony of No. 82 Junior Command and Staff Course of Bangladesh Air Force was held at the BAF Command and Staff Training Institute (CSTI) at Dhaka Cantonment here yesterday.

Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal S M Ziaur Rahman attended the ceremony as the chief guest and distributed certificates among the graduating officers.

Squadron Leader Gaurav Karandikar of Indian Air Force was awarded the "Chief of Air Staff's Trophy" *for his best performance in the course.*

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

More pics~~~~


----------



## Ruag

amarnath said:


> Thanx for these pictures sir, Please post more of these if u have... Thank you



Here you go - 





















View the entire gallery at MSN India - 

http://news.in.msn.com/gallery.aspx?cp-documentid=3561354&page=1


----------



## Dark Angel

*South Korean president to be Republic Day 2010 chief guest ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desimorty

> I am pretty sure there are CJ-10 missiles targetting that above airport.
> 
> I think CJ-10's accuracy is also good enough to target those IL-76.


and i'm pretty sure that those CJ-10 missiles will be tracked by the aircraft they were mean't to "dystroy" and shot out of the sky by aircraft or quick reaction SAMS.
Why would anyone use cruise missiles against a heavily defended airbase? its more logical to start the strike with ballistic missiles. target either the takeoff strips or the defence. I would go for the defence. lead the way in for airstrikes, if the bubble shield breaks. 

Agra holds most of the heavy and medium cargo aircraft of the IAF. A very important airbase considering the role of the IAF would be useless with out these aircraft.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Pictures of India's Republic Day Rehearsal 2010*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra

sorry if repost.

Terrorist for interrogation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Indian Peacekeepers in Hati.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Bhushan said:


> You are right sir.Above vehicles are OFB MPVs .
> 
> Casspirs have stepney on its roof on back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Indian Army has Casspirs. I have heard lot of stories about Casspirs from army officers that how terrorists have misconception that Casspirs can be driven vertically also due to its stepney.





hhhhmmmmmmmmm nice


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

*Pictures of Republic Day Rehearsal*

Brahmos missile 






Akash missiles 


Indian Air Force's marching contingent





BSF's marching Contingent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

The LCA Tejas tableau that debuts on January 26. This mock-up shows the aircraft carrying Astra and R-73 missiles. Remember, 2010 is the year for initial op clearance for the aircraft. Wondering why they didn't just have one of the PVs flying in the flypast.







INS Shivalik Frigate Debuts On Navy Tableau

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruag

*More pics from the full dress rehearsal of Republic Day parade on Jan 24, 2009 - 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

*Indian Navy demonstrates its might* - January 24, 2010


> Indian naval ships demonstrate the prowess of the Navy off Chennai on Sunday. Naval ships INS Rajput, INS Ranjit, INS Rana, INS Jalashwa, INS Kulish, INS Nirbhik and INS Nishank and submarine INS Vagli took part in the demonstration, which also included rocket firing and anti-aircraft gun firing. BCCL










































​
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshowpics/5495552.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gogbot

I have to say i like the choice of pictures they choose to get gold framed. 

Where was this Photo taken

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RobbieS




----------



## garibnawaz

Not sure if posted earlier.






GB


----------



## garibnawaz

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech

garibnawaz said:


> YouTube - The Russian MiG-35
> 
> GB



Nice one from aero india display. At 0:49 HAL dhruv lifting soldiers.


----------



## Dark Angel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

Indian public with army weapons
courtesy@livefist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

*Two Sukhoi-30MKIs during a Thach Weave maneuver*






*Brahmos missile under Su-30MKI maquette at MAKS-2009*


----------



## Dark Angel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

*Preity zinta with INSAS*














*Sam Bahadur Manekshaw the most charismatic General ever....* 

Please click to resize the pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

INS Gharial at Chittagong Port with relief material post Cyclone Sidr.





















GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

An Indian Coast Guard commando shows his skills of Search and Rescue Operation, around 45 nautical miles away from Chennai at an undisclosed place in Bay of Bengal, India, Sunday, Jan. 24, 2010. The Indian Navy organized a program called 'A day at Sea' to showcase their sea craft skills.




Indian naval warships form a line during an exercise in the waters of Bay of Bengal in the southern Indian city of Chennai January 24, 2010. Indian Navy showcased a variety of operations undertaken by them in all three dimensions of air, surface and sub-surface, a media release said on Sunday.




A surface-to-air missile is fired from the Indian naval warship 'Rana' during an exercise in the waters of Bay of Bengal in the southern Indian city of Chennai January 24, 2010.




Indian naval warships take part in an exercise in the waters of Bay of Bengal in the southern Indian city of Chennai January 24, 2010.




Indian Naval War Ships show the Close Range Anti Aircraft firing, lead by the ship INS Jalashwa, during a demonstration, around 45 nautical miles away from Chennai at an undisclosed place in Bay of Bengal, India, Sunday, Jan. 24, 2010. The Indian Navy organized a program called 'A day at Sea' to showcase their sea craft skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

*The INS 'Suvarna'' (P52)*



*The INS 'Ranvir' (D54)*



*Naval pilots*






*Mig-29K's @ Refuelling*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAWK73

I wonder if someone dare to show their army pics that how they behave against Innocent Kashmiri men and women during investigation


----------



## Dark Angel

HAWK73 said:


> I wonder if someone dare to show their army pics that how they behave against Innocent Kashmiri men and women during investigation





*Hey kid u have a lot to learn we have faced the world champions in trolling so keep trying harder till u get banned * 




Open ur eyes and see the line for Elections...............

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

hey guys do we not remember this awesome thread it was lying on the 4th page ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## gowthamraj



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

hi hi jaguar ia my all time favorite:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Ruag

Vayu Shakti 2010


Mi-17/Mi-8











SEPECAT Jaguars



S-125 Pechoras






Sukhoi Su-30MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## freddiemaize

It is photoshop?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark Angel

*Defence expo 2010 ..................... MRTA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baker

nice pictures...........

please tell me how to insert pictures


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

Jaguar capability.
NOT an underdog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

around Kargil time

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## Indian-Devil

Very nice pics, I love these pics. Good job guys


----------



## Dark Angel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

*DRDO-Schilka *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

*DRDO-Bheema*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

Baaz : Induction of the MiG-29 (1987)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruag

More pics from Vayu Shakti

MiG-29 with afterburner





MiG-29 and MiG-21 Bisons





MiG-21 with Jaguars





MiG-23U/B and Mirage 2000s





Mirage 2000





Bison firing S-24





And finally, the Sukhois!

Su-30 MKI firing R-73 Archer





Su-30MKIs dropping BETAB SHP



Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruag

Indian Army in Siachen

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

coming home soon the second phalcon


----------



## flaming arrow

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1731/a50cl.jpg


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## LCA Tejas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

GARUD COMMANDO'S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

SPG commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lhuang

Sometimes, the only way to kill a terrorist is while hanging upside down on the middle of a rope strung across two poles. xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

rpraveenkum said:


> *Naval pilots*



I just noticed the three pilots in front are Russkies 



rpraveenkum said:


> *Mig-29K's @ Refuelling*



The Mig-29k is such a great fighter, sometimes it doesn't get the attention that the MKI's gets.

Here is some more Mig-29K ****.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

assam regiment


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

IA IN ARUNACHAL PRADASH







tawang


----------



## gowthamraj

MORE ARUNACHAL ....... 







ARMY OFFICER IN TAWANG


----------



## sudhir007

*Making of The Admiral Gorshkov to INS Vikramaditya total 126 pic *

Let me start

View attachment a897fc69e2bb2b045bf2e01b1d9747ce.jpg


View attachment 7b5b0052839075dea02cc6f4c3251f0d.jpg


View attachment 74ec49019a8c18731508ca00a80ce01f.jpg


View attachment d9ddf3617216a47b9295343d59d963d9.jpg


View attachment 919462d82d93186f9d18f66e25f00077.jpg


View attachment 61845e230267126a24acc61004fc3a72.jpg


View attachment 531ff1609789c2e1effda484beda18d3.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 74bc80630991c7f3fdf793ed7afef911.jpg


View attachment 16a0829148e7f7300f81272a38e9be44.jpg


View attachment c1f5601e825c6468a0fd372a8a186995.jpg


View attachment 0b2b99a703bb7575870dcf6b997b07ec.jpg


View attachment f7df2e4e52f20180f66e9dd1655485e2.jpg


View attachment 9c01b13f5d390e112a985a24b0663936.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment d3b4c85b2faa60248a6c75f8813c7f67.jpg


View attachment 47e57d1d210e0b7e14a1b83c93946622.jpg


View attachment 431ee7f8b0f61613c660f02f0ff447d4.jpg


View attachment 7d26a9fbd69cc3b00f0d989423bd4c9a.jpg


View attachment b438a4bdd4957e032ae7ce155bc968f9.jpg


View attachment 6c6e3f191b7b2c7785103539112094a3.jpg


View attachment 85f6ae4300e6dd66c8ef236a7f7420e8.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 5dde6aed4528f24716e1d9760a1711cb.jpg


View attachment f78685872e975d35233c98a8e5161a7d.jpg


View attachment b4a46e2cd35cd133c092fb7431c720c1.jpg


View attachment 08e3199612da2076f833973bb3e58afc.jpg


View attachment 82d956e3c21d313e6c424353542e16e1.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 1dd028fd214c43a5ce9fff3199fe82a8.jpg


View attachment b85b8d590a0d42ff63032a129c8d0859.jpg


View attachment 3e2ecf32c28156f8ba83bf37e3adbd0f.jpg


View attachment e3581592d5274dc7530901d48645abf4.jpg


View attachment c4afa4ee67b61c010fe6ef1a597ec58b.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment a04b5f9ff3059251a2ae256471c934d7.jpg


View attachment 90bed8d36bc8e36fba8e4b9cdb3ac36e.jpg


View attachment 05890d8119a6ef5d1ad09e59f0c823eb.jpg


View attachment 11ab056ee2ca78cb55e353a82f8a02bd.jpg


View attachment 9bf3508c6f5d8ef4f4b137040cfd590b.jpg


View attachment 5d4f9a6aa611ef0b241c59b8188cb21c.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 04a730f6701ca6f87cb6d3dc8e8bc282.jpg


View attachment 2b10fb84144b2c9096467132116d4c76.jpg


View attachment 4eb07a9802ad6caf38228745da646b13.jpg


View attachment 77df9776df1e0d32e5f8ae23bd2aeacb.jpg


View attachment 502c607842dad623e2dc4f10771a63b0.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 5e96ed46715f8131fa4c658674afb1f7.jpg


View attachment 574a6c50e98227d2329201cb231e6d3b.jpg


View attachment c3ced3a786a3b9679ed07076186d1ba4.jpg


View attachment 936a8dcfd9b2f0c2db6950cc54ec2c14.jpg


View attachment 646026686cb99037b8d6a2c4cd8791a0.jpg


View attachment ec5e2a5c170a40690c8123f01d494ddf.jpg


View attachment 396c5d1ca7372438c0d136673013f944.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment aa154b9fee24044ca7d2aa7029c0b105.jpg


View attachment b6e7598673d7fd50074539158ad8f680.jpg


View attachment 29fe3590d2be0b5df5b76fcca3b3151c.jpg


View attachment e7eacb606687c3e1ea80a0df87f9df57.jpg


View attachment 432698de7ba179062901d4536797c5e2.jpg


View attachment a25280f9077863ad5d1d17f257bd52c9.jpg


View attachment 8eb1cc056fafb0e91f7f65c65325cfd0.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment cccade610819ce4eaca44bf0ce9eb16f.jpg


View attachment 0c801e796c0bba90a51949b4b9690160.jpg


View attachment 0096194254de18641ab91fffc58fc5b3.jpg


View attachment 99b69c99986615c2c0f94c1b21b90315.jpg


View attachment 407d54ba32f68c58301d6fb575ee7a39.jpg


View attachment 5728b0f58cf3eaa5c249f22924f61e83.jpg


View attachment 6dea18ecb9fe09b5f21f53ed44522e55.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment fe5fcfb57351810f16953ffb7788b863.jpg


View attachment 10d92a337a3aa7000d09adb16731798f.jpg


View attachment c5470924322dc1dc0305a06c5a49cfcc.jpg


View attachment 06d29d1343ab3ea43d52d405636805b3.jpg


View attachment eae6e8db8fb0886ccc6c88761b69015c.jpg


View attachment 282bae6892f98555c806d499c1b73180.jpg


View attachment 700cce55cfffccd3f6f37366dea74baf.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 79951fcd5402e5179e97da6514b0362d.jpg


View attachment 17fe4535335dd73b96806535c0f8ad30.jpg


View attachment 9dd98742dd3b799d8df7012f223a2e54.jpg


View attachment d06ae2d2a820edb02b947220f590f833.jpg


View attachment 302a8f8a334e2540ba0e2c8ae8f79324.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment ea0bdd071a9a40863894f8d9ab47a8d7.jpg


View attachment c337df7cae0552c3d5142987c5fe3c4f.jpg


View attachment f8c230f45df3ccb818c08443424b2f52.jpg


View attachment b78341b17543f14e3e5dbe6392fafea7.jpg


View attachment 908e9ee072966e67df090daf26165872.jpg


View attachment 80ff5eb5c452d63a0d6124db1915dfdd.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 781df45d55ab2c017691882411a15960.jpg


View attachment f020d0c4f538338d32d8ef54b5efb6a2.jpg


View attachment 9cda298175a7b7893eed253aebe051bf.jpg


View attachment 135abcccf7e626996275753feb4c15a7.jpg


View attachment 84e0ca9ce8718faa7d3a3b0c7cfeec21.jpg


View attachment 42b2e81f8c84701fb674559955a35ab0.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment f70c02b07b37df5534976d25021226a6.jpg


View attachment a9fcb744ed9de42805995200994fdc85.jpg


View attachment 638a5d03d8ac59d7ee1f8364dadc9a4b.jpg


View attachment e59b46e8b25294bb330da339fd722e97.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 7721cbc7947984ea4c62d39e9b5b57f6.jpg


View attachment f8851c1ba6b7554f679101ee9be43a1b.jpg


View attachment c9b3bc9e371031a3ed466fa47297ba21.jpg


View attachment 8193efb2611d57726e227ff43ba1da43.jpg


View attachment fae3dd9c52d37a4aab659f68767061c0.jpg


View attachment 7767e78824abae730d56ad08bc4dfe8b.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 7f501e1630eca2986f905be6f1642977.jpg


View attachment bccec093a264b28eddc4e77869ff5105.jpg


View attachment 4320b2f462dc8925c29ae64345da42bc.jpg


View attachment 83483050f033541d5b9b097f4623966b.jpg


View attachment b7c3808fa92eb48fa131fe8d5963ffb8.jpg


View attachment b05780284356457f247724fc6fa0f4a2.jpg


View attachment 1b7f20499764ece207c5cb8139b9dc97.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 2f5c05961c2cd54ed847fcc8451c9210.jpg


View attachment 0fcdfd6a034412e44ca7c75a44544000.jpg


View attachment dae86f97b329f59c7305980d57c92ca9.jpg


View attachment 6d6a6eb2ee294b34d784748c23714ad8.jpg


View attachment c83828db71384108ba2a6de4491b53b0.jpg


View attachment 996b205b9fd6ef6d7d590627397e66ff.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 0819fc0b7c3f59c8072e8ae82dcd39e3.jpg


View attachment 1dd5c15308fa72e6d365442f1a4049a8.jpg


View attachment 7516769d67b31d53e32a3ddc3145fea4.jpg


View attachment 0452ecf04a51c90802bc7a369b3f4124.jpg


View attachment 964f198959d85cc6f7d12e5b14af24b6.jpg


----------



## sudhir007

View attachment 69b633401092da39502f3f54f69d4740.jpg


View attachment a38b3e24fd4402c4786f8639e8fa6e2f.jpg


View attachment eabf4e01db25435f090f626dc9f7c719.jpg


View attachment 7ee5351e709ab28a817bcd7ed20a30e8.jpg


View attachment 8347e089d0731de8992fb8b6bde1fc2a.jpg


View attachment 364d0df5807ab72c4a1136e57ae97fab.jpg


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## sudhir007

*Defexpo 2010*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

INS VIRRAT AT COCHIN SHIPYARD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheBraveHeart

gowthamraj said:


> INS VIRRAT AT COCHIN SHIPYARD



dude can u pls mention when this pic was taken!!!


----------



## gowthamraj

@ the brave heart . that pict is taken last year when it overhauled in cochin. taken by the hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chachachoudhary

From another angle. Looks impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

Indian Defence personnel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

Modified Veer class corvette carrying Brahmos missiles


----------



## notsuperstitious

Can someone tell me which ship class is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

fateh71 said:


> Can someone tell me which ship class is this?


if I'm not wrong then 
PROJECT 28/28A stealth ASW Corvettes. Navy will get first of its kind in 2012. 4 on order. Total planned 12.

Armament:
1 X 76.2 mm Oto SRGM
2 x AK-630M CIWS
6 x 3M54 Klub
2 X RBU-6000 (IRL) anti-submarine rocket launcher
Barak SAM
Torpedo tubes

Aircraft carried:
1 helicopter probable-Westland Sea King Mk.42B

Electronic warfare
and decoys: DESEAVER MK


Sensors and
processing systems:
Revati Central Acquisition Radar
EL/M-2221 STGR fire-control radar
BEL Shikari
BEL RAWL02 (Signaal LW08) antenna communication grid - Gigabit Ethernet-based integrated ship borne data network, with a fiber optic cable backbone running through the vessel
HUMSA (Hull Mounted Sonar Array)
Bomber Electronic warfare (EW) suites - BEL Ajanta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RajeHind

brahmastra said:


> Indian Defence personnel




This event was held in hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

*DEFEXPO DAY 1: Indian Mine Protected Vehicles Mine-protected vehicles (MPVs) by Mahindra*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark Angel

Indian Army Fires Javelin ATGM



Under the instruction of a US soldier assigned to the 2nd Squadron, 14th Cavalry Regiment, "Strykehorse," 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, an Indian Army soldier assigned to the 31st Armored Division fires a Javelin missile on October 24 as part of Exercise Yudh Abhyas 09. This is the first time an Indian army soldier has fired the Javelin weapon system. India is currently also evaluating the missile system for a potential buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

*Pinaka Launcher From Commissioning Unit At Army Day Parade*


This is from the 1880 Rocket Regiment (Pinaka), the first of two units armed with the indigenous MBRL system. Two more Pinaka regiments will come into existence in 2010, taking the total number of Rocket Regiments (Pinaka) to four.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baker

IBRIS said:


>



why our army is not following common uniform for all troops...
see the last photo u can see different camo for many soldiers


----------



## dekho

baker said:


> why our army is not following common uniform for all troops...
> see the last photo u can see different camo for many soldiers


Yes they look like mercenaries....
but they get the job done....
And I like thier kickass demeanor....


----------



## lhuang

dekho said:


> Yes they look like mercenaries....
> but they get the job done....
> And I like thier kickass demeanor....



They're a professional army, they should get proper uniforms.


----------



## IBRIS

*Don't play twister, when the tank is approaching*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baker

^^^
is that T 90 bhishma...?


----------



## gowthamraj

nishant UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

baker said:


> ^^^
> is that T 90 bhishma...?





Yes my friend that is the T-90 I think the photos are at Tropex 2009


----------



## Ruag

HAL Dhruv


Indian Army
















Nepalese Army








Indian Coast Guard






Indian Air Force







Oil and Natural Gas Corporation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Renegade

lhuang said:


> They're a professional army, they should get proper uniforms.



Most of the soldiers involved in counter insurgency role in in J&K are soldiers from the Rashtriya Rifels, technically speaking they are a para-military force not a part of the Indian Army. Though they are staffed by Officers & Jawans from the IA on deputation.

The rules are compartively relaxed given the demanding job, so to come across soldiers with different camo patterns and beards is not unusual. It also gives them a distinct look.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

negev MG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

INS Talwar in Holland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

ASTRA A TO A MISSILE TEST FIRING

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

COIN OPS

SELF DELETE


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN

---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------


----------



## CONNAN

DELHI CLASS DESTROYER






---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------


----------



## CONNAN

INDIAN BEAR TU 95






---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------


----------



## CONNAN

T 90S


----------



## CONNAN

PINAKA MBRL


----------



## Forrest Griffin

I would have thought this thread would be titled:

FEEL THE MILITARY MIGHT: INDIA


----------



## CONNAN

JAGS IN ACTION







---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------

INDIAN NAVY MIG 29K


----------



## CONNAN

MIG 29K UNDERGOING LANDING TRIALS ON BOARD RUSSIAN CARRIER


----------



## CONNAN

INS CHAKRA SEA TRAILS 






---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------


----------



## CONNAN

SMERCH MBRL


----------



## CONNAN

MIG 29 K


----------



## IBRIS

Hum chalte hain jab aise toh dil dushman ke hilte hain. JAI KISAAN, JAI JAWAN.


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## tariqkhan18

The guys picture above looks like that he is from the Air Force.


----------



## notting hill

deleted............


----------



## bumbgola

tariqkhan18 said:


> The guys picture above looks like that he is from the Air Force.



No, he is a para commando, parachute trooper


----------



## Join

*dedicate this thread to the pictures relating to training of Indian Army​*


----------



## Join




----------



## Join




----------



## Join




----------



## Join



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Join




----------



## ek_indian

Very nice thread. I was looking for such thread for long time.


----------



## Join




----------



## Join

ek_indian said:


> Very nice thread. I was looking for such thread for long time.



more to come buddy


----------



## Join

*Indian peace keeping force*


----------



## rick_000

Really awesome..keep it up !!!



Rick


----------



## IBRIS

*Indian Armed Dhruv*


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS

About to wrap-u-up you terrorist. Just let me get done with this mask.





*PINAKA MBRL from commissioned unit.*


----------



## IBRIS

*Mi - 35 over Punjab*


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

credit: wildfrespo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IBRIS

*Second Indian Phalcon AWAC refueled on it's way to India from Israel.*


----------



## Bombay

Fulcrum over Himalayas







Some more..


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------


----------



## flaming arrow

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow

[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nightrider_saulat

please post t-72 pics


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

nightrider_saulat said:


> please post t-72 pics








---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## Super Falcon

very very very very amazing photos thanx alot for sharing sir


----------



## IBRIS

*Pics From IMA & Various Army Units!*


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS

*Indigenous Stealth Frigate Shivalik..*


----------



## IBRIS

*BSF at LOC*


----------



## ares.niraj125

sudhir007 said:


> Yes my dear friend



i am new here 
can anybody tell me about that helli???
plz


----------



## nakodo

ares.niraj125 said:


> i am new here
> can anybody tell me about that helli???
> plz



Kamov Ka-31 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Kamov Ka-31 (NATO reporting name 'Helix') is a military helicopter developed for the Soviet Navy and currently in service in Russia and India in the naval airborne early warning role.

As with all Kamov helicopters except the Ka-60/-62 family, the Ka-31 has co-axially mounted contra-rotating main rotors. The airframe of the Ka-31 is based on the Kamov Ka-27. One visually distinctive feature of the Ka-31 is the large antenna of the early warning radar, which is either rotating or folded and stowed under the fuselage. The second is the reduction of the bulky electro-optical sensory suite beneath the cockpit. The landing gear retracts in order to prevent interference with the radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nakodo

INS Shivalik 





---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------


----------



## nakodo




----------



## nakodo




----------



## nakodo

Scorpene Assembly line at MDL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra

our first c-130J


----------



## SAUD-404

its look so beatiful !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

amazing indian armed foces


----------



## Hulk

brahmastra said:


> our first c-130J



looks very small.


----------



## brahmastra

^^^
I think because we ordered C-130J NOT C-130J-30.


----------



## Super Falcon

yes C 130J welll i like the C 130 to it has done alot for our armed forces


----------



## Super Falcon

The Lockheed Martin C-130 is the US Air Force principal tactical cargo and personnel transport aircraft, and the C-130J Hercules is the latest model, featuring a glass cockpit, digital avionics and a new propulsion system with a six-bladed propeller. 

The C-130 has been in continuous production since 1954 and over 2,300 Hercules have been built for 67 countries. The improvements built into the C-130J, which entered production in 1997, have enhanced the performance of the aircraft in terms of range, cruise ceiling time to climb, speed and airfield requirements.

A stretched version, the C-130J-30 has been developed and is designated CC-130J by the USAF. The first C-130J-30 for the UK RAF (the launch customer) was delivered in November 1999.

The C-130J entered active service with the USAF at Little Rock Air Force Base in April 2004 and was first deployed in December 2004.

The first combat airdrop for the USAF was in July 2005. The US Air Mobility Command declared initial operating capability for the C-130J in October 2006.

C-130J orders
186 C-130J and C-130J-30 aircraft have been ordered and over 150 delivered. Orders are : US Air Force, Air National Guard, Marine Corps and Coastguard (89 C-130J and C-130J-30 and 20 KC-130J tankers), UK (ten C-130J, 15 C-130J-30 all delivered), Italian Air Force (12 C-130J and ten C-130J-30 all delivered), Royal Australian Air Force (12 C-130J, all delivered), Kuwaiti Air Force (four C-130J-30) and the Danish Air Force (four C-130J-30 all delivered).

In April 2004, the US Marine Corps formally accepted the first KC-130J tanker / transport into service. The aircraft was first deployed in combat in April 2005 in Iraq. By the end of 2006, 24 aircraft had been delivered.

"The C-130 has been in continuous production since 1954 and over 2,300 Hercules have been built."In December 2006, an additional order was placed for three C-130J-30 for the USAF and one KC-130J for the USMC, for delivery in 2010.

In May 2007, India requested the Foreign Military Sale (FMS) of six C-130J aircraft. The contract was placed in February 2008.

In November 2007, Norway paced an order for the purchase of four C-130J aircraft. One aircraft was delivered in November 2008, one will be delivered in 2009 and two in 2010.

In January 2008, Canada placed an order for 17 C-130J aircraft. First deliveries are planned for the end of 2010.

In June 2008, the USAF ordered six HC/MC-130J special operations variants of the C-130J for delivery from 2011.

In July 2008, the government of Israel requested the sale of nine C-130J-30 aircraft. Also in July 2008, Qatar ordered four C-130J-30 aircraft with deliveries to begin in 2011. In August 2008, Iraq requested the sale of six C-130J-30 aircraft.

Cockpit

The C-130J is crewed by two pilots and a loadmaster. The new glass cockpit features four L-3 display systems multifunction liquid crystal displays for flight control and navigation systems.

Each pilot has a Flight Dynamics head-up display (HUD). The dual mission computers, supplied by BAE Systems IEWS, operate and monitor the aircraft systems and advise the crew of status.

"Lockheed Martin is proposing the C-130J for the Joint Cargo Aircraft (JCA)."The cockpit is fitted with the Northrop Grumman low-power colour radar display. The map display shows digitally stored map image data.

The C-130J is equipped with a Honeywell dual embedded global positioning system / inertial navigation system (GPS/INS), an enhanced traffic alerting and collision avoidance system (E-TCAS), a ground collision avoidance system, SKE2000 station keeping system, and an instrument landing system (ILS).

In July 2008, Lockheed Martin announced that the following would be included in the baseline configuration of new C-130Js: Elbit Systems global digital map unit and the TacView portable mission display and InegrFlight commercial GPS landing system sensor unit, supplied by CMC of Canada.

Cargo systems
The cargo bay of the C-130J has a total usable volume of over 4,500ft&#179; and can accommodate loads up to 37,216lb - for example, three armoured personnel carriers, five pallets, 74 litters (stretchers), 92 equipped combat troops or 64 paratroops. The bay is equipped with cargo handling rollers, tie-down rings, stowage containers and stowage for troop seats.

Countermeasures

The ATK AN/AAR-47 missile warning system uses electro-optic sensors to detect missile exhaust and advanced signal processing algorithms and spectral selection to analyse and prioritise threats. Sensors are mounted near the nose just below the second cockpit window and in the tail cone.

The BAE Systems AN/ALR-56M radar warning receiver is a superheterodyne receiver operating in the 2GHz to 20GHz bands. A low-band antenna and four high-band quadrant antennae are installed near the nose section below the second window of the cockpit and in the tail cone.

The BAE Systems Integrated Defense Solutions (formerly Tracor) AN/ALE-47 countermeasures system is capable of dispensing chaff and infrared flares in addition to the POET and GEN-X active expendable decoys.

The Lockheed Martin AN/ALQ-157 infrared countermeasures system generates a varying frequency-agile infrared jamming signal. The infrared transmitter is surface mounted at the aft end of the main undercarriage bay fairing.

"The C-130J is equipped with four Allison AE2100D3 turboprop engines, each rated at 4,591shp"The USAF has selected the Northrop Grumman Large Aircraft Infrared Countermeasures (LAIRCM) system to equip its C-130 aircraft. LAIRCM is based on the AN/AAQ-24(V) NEMESIS.

It entered low-rate initial production in August 2002 and completed initial operational test and evaluation in July 2004. A five-year delivery order for the system was placed by the USAF in July 2006. Australia requested the sale of LAIRCM to equip its fleet of 12 C-130J in May 2008.

Radar

The Northrop Grumman MODAR 4,000-colour weather and navigation radar is installed in the upward hinged dielectric radome in the nose of the aircraft. The weather radar has a range of 250nm.

Engines

The C-130J is equipped with four Allison AE2100D3 turboprop engines, each rated at 4,591 shaft horsepower (3,425kW). The all-composite six-blade R391 propeller system was developed by Dowty Aerospace.

The engines are equipped with Full-Authority Digital Electronic Control (FADEC) by Lucas Aerospace. An automatic thrust control system (ATCS) optimises the balance of power on the engines, allowing lower values of minimum control speeds and superior short-airfield performance. 

The aircraft can carry a maximum internal fuel load of 45,900lb. An additional 18,700lb of fuel can be carried in external underwing fuel tanks. The refuelling probe installed on the centre of the fuselage has been relocated on the C-130J to the port side, over the cockpit. 

Stretched C-130J-30 
The C-130J-30 is the stretched version of the C-130J. The cargo floor length of the stretched version is increased from 40ft to 55ft which gives a significant increase in the aircraft's airlift capability.

"The cargo bay has a total usable volume of over 4,500ft&#179;."The stretched C-130J-30 can carry eight 463L pallets, 97 litters, 24 CDS (US Container Delivery System) bundles, 128 equipped combat troops or 92 paratroopers.

The first C-130J-30 for the UK RAF was delivered in November 1999 and deliveries of all 15 aircraft ordered were completed in June 2001.

The aircraft is in production for the US Air Force (39 aircraft, the first of which was delivered to the Air National Guard in December 2001), the Royal Australian Air Force (12), the Italian Air Force (ten) and has been ordered by the Kuwaiti Air Force (four) and the Danish Air Force (three).


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

the bigger the plane more difficult to get a take offf from shrot air fields the reason why hercules made for so it can take offf from any airfield around the world even from a sand airfield and biggggger you buy it will be the same like IL 78 stuffff no difference and india also buyed C galaxy not to forget sir


----------



## garibnawaz

Super Falcon said:


> the bigger the plane more difficult to get a take offf from shrot air fields the reason why hercules made for so it can take offf from any airfield around the world even from a sand airfield and biggggger you buy it will be the same like IL 78 stuffff no difference and india also buyed C galaxy not to forget sir



When did India bought C Galaxy?

There are negotiations on C-17III Globemaster but not and never on Galaxy.

GB


----------



## Super Falcon

sir i saw galaxy in pic in indian airforce base


----------



## garibnawaz

Super Falcon said:


> sir i saw galaxy in pic in indian airforce base



Do you mean this C-5 Galaxy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No we dont use it. Never used it in Past. No intentions in future.

Transport of IAF

Il-76
An-32
Do-228
Avro-748

Il-78 MKI for Air Refueling

On order C-130J 

Under evaluation C-17III Globemaster

For Navy

Il-38
Tu-142
Do-228
BN-2

On order P-8I 

Thats it.

Nothing more nothing less.

Thanks

GB


----------



## brahmastra

pls, keep it a picture/multimedia thread.


----------



## blackwater 007

Super Falcon said:


> sir i saw galaxy in pic in indian airforce base



It may be US airforce galaxy to deliver harware for Indo- US military exercise held in past in India.


----------



## brahmastra

INS Mysore


----------



## brahmastra

India has recently acquired Aerostat radars. The entire system is divided in major parts. Firstly, the aerostat balloon which has been acquired from Israel and second part is the payload on board the balloon which consists, advanced programmable radar (APR), Electronic Intelligence (ELINT), Communication Intelligence (COMINT) and V/UHF radio telephony equipment and Identification Friend or Foe (IFF). It has the capability to be integrated with AWACS and ground air defence environment and funtion as a command and control centre. Depending upon the payload the theethered balloon can be raised to the height between 10000 feet to 16000 feet. The system gives a seamless radar cover of 300 km plus at low level along with good RT range and requisite ELINT. The system could be termed as static AWACS. Off course it comes with some vulnerabilities and limitations, like weather, wind speeds, lightning & thunder, launch & recovery periods are vulnerabilities. Its virtues also make it a prime target for enemy therfore it needs to be protected by exclusive air defence weapons. But we hope that the advantages of such system would outlast the limitations.


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## CONNAN

garibnawaz said:


> Do you mean this C-5 Galaxy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> No we dont use it. Never used it in Past. No intentions in future.
> 
> Transport of IAF
> 
> Il-76
> An-32
> Do-228
> Avro-748
> 
> Il-78 MKI for Air Refueling
> 
> On order C-130J
> 
> Under evaluation C-17III Globemaster
> 
> For Navy
> 
> Il-38
> Tu-142
> Do-228
> BN-2
> 
> On order P-8I
> 
> Thats it.
> 
> Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GB



*c5 galaxy*


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Got these pics from another forum....

T-90S in tetris camo....











Others...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shiningindia

Imran Khan said:


> before you think they weste billoins of dollers



yes ! india and pakistan both are wasting money for defence instead of development projects.


----------



## shiningindia

Jana said:


> *And i have seen these pictures on an Indian forum a year back.*
> 
> when innocent Kashmiris killed by Indian army were placed on ground and dead bodies were walked over by Indian army, they put the weapons besides the dead bodies just to make them appear as fighters.
> 
> anyway



they was terroist came from pakistan. stop calling them innocent.


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gowthamraj

arjun tanks:


----------



## gowthamraj

t-90:


----------



## gowthamraj

leh- world highest airbase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nightrider_saulat

that's mig-29 k if i am not wrong


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## gowthamraj

nightrider_saulat said:


> that's mig-29 k if i am not wrong



Ya you not wrong. Currently it have been giving training to navy pilots


----------



## flaming arrow

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## Emperor Palpatine

connanxlrc1000 said:


>



that does look like an LCH....where did you take the snap from ?


----------



## CONNAN

IT WAS PREPAIRING FOR INAGURAL CEROMONY


----------



## flaming arrow

jingos close to HAL airport seems to be always ready with their cams lol


----------



## RobbieS

Today is the official launch ceremony right? I guess we'll have more pics, offical ones by the end of the day.


----------



## IndianArmy

When Is its Inauguration ceremony? I heard Defense minister wouldnt be attending


----------



## Super Falcon

looks cool in air but very ugly in land


----------



## su-47

Super Falcon said:


> looks cool in air but very ugly in land



so does the apache my friend. come to think of it so does the hind, the MiL series, the Mi-28.

Helis not built to please the enemies eyes. They are supposed to put fear in the enemies eyes. Well, in the case of LCH, they are supposed to evade enemy eyes!

doesnt matter even if it looks like horn toad. as long as it works i am happy!


----------



## Super Falcon

agreed as long as it works but what ever india has made till know own its own never worked history says it my friend and reality is something we cant ignore arjun, indian missile system ,LCA before but know with french help it is back on track welll as enemies i dont want to see indians get better but as a lover of war machines love to see thatr india LCH on track smoothly yet it has to proove it self in extreme cool and hot conditions


----------



## honour

garibnawaz said:


> Dhruv is having some problems with IN's requirements does not mean anything.
> 
> More than *350*+ Dhruv's are on order with Turkey, Peru, Nepal, Myanmar, Bolivia and Equador using/ordered Dhruv's for their respective forces.
> 
> The Indian Army has already inducted 50+ Dhruv's and more than 100 are on order.


u went quite ahead....350.....near about 50 dhruvs are on order for export


----------



## honour

tyagi said:


> can any one identify the launcher they are carrying



The *B-300 *SHIPON is a reuseable man-portable anti-tank weapon system developed by Israeli Military Industries in the late 1970s for use by the Israel Defence Force. The B-300 can be carried and operated by a single operator and is effective to approximately 400 meters.[1] Pre-packaged munitions and simple operating mechanisms make the weapon quite versatile, permitting use by airborne, motorized, and ground troops alike


----------



## CONNAN

*COCKPIT PILOT SECTION*






ROCKET PODS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN




----------



## zagahaga

gud job india ... but man from the middle it looks like a fat helicopter


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN




----------



## zagahaga

hmmm that preety decent how many missles can it carry


----------



## sparklingway

Congrats boys.


----------



## Hulk

one thing we have remember it is always difficult to do first time. First fighter, first helicopter etc. LCH followed Dhruv and MCA will follow LCA. We have a bright future. Hooray


----------



## kidwaibhai

Great Job. Pakistan needs to start manufacturing its combat helicopters or atleast needs to buy more.


----------



## IndianArmy

Super Falcon said:


> agreed as long as it works but what ever india has made till know own its own never worked history says it my friend and reality is something we cant ignore arjun, indian missile system ,LCA before but know with french help it is back on track welll as enemies i dont want to see indians get better but as a lover of war machines love to see thatr india LCH on track smoothly yet it has to proove it self in extreme cool and hot conditions



I totally dis agree with You, Non of our projects have achieved a Status of so called failed... LCA, Arjun and I do not know why You said Indian Missiles but I will Include that too....

LCA french Help? May I know what Technical help are they giving us? Almost 80&#37; of LCA parts are Indian, and 100% technology and Cost is Indian....

LCH is in the Lines of Dhruv, so there is No Question Which can doubt its creditability....

And More over Indias R&D sector Is still in the learning process, We are Improving day by day... agreed we have foreign components but We are also making those components...

Tell me one such component which India is Not researching upon... ranging from Jet engines to HUD or HMD's , India's research is in every field....

When It comes to tank we have research going on from Active protection system to Engines....

The next project we take up and the considerable foreign Parts would be Less....


----------



## gangwarss

brahmastra said:


> http://*****************/album/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=115&g2_serialNumber=6



which craft is this?


----------



## brahmastra

^^^


----------



## IndianArmy

gangwarss said:


> which craft is this?



If am Not wrong this is Tejas? did they in recent time change its name??


----------



## anathema

IndianArmy said:


> I totally dis agree with You, Non of our projects have achieved a Status of so called failed... LCA, Arjun and I do not know why You said Indian Missiles but I will Include that too....
> 
> LCA french Help? May I know what Technical help are they giving us? Almost 80% of LCA parts are Indian, and 100% technology and Cost is Indian....
> 
> LCH is in the Lines of Dhruv, so there is No Question Which can doubt its creditability....
> 
> And More over Indias R&D sector Is still in the learning process, We are Improving day by day... agreed we have foreign components but We are also making those components...
> 
> Tell me one such component which India is Not researching upon... ranging from Jet engines to HUD or HMD's , India's research is in every field....
> 
> When It comes to tank we have research going on from Active protection system to Engines....
> 
> The next project we take up and the considerable foreign Parts would be Less....



Super falcon must be referring to Trishul missile, also there is no news about NAG anti tank missile. Keep in mind that its been years since we are hearing about these missiles. Either DRDO messed up when they estimated the timeframe or simply they didnt know what they were getting into. 

However 2010 has been nothing short of amazing for DRDO and HAL has joined the party. I am awaiting for the next ABM test , hope that also rocks. 

and 80% components are indian on LCA ? even though i would love if thats the case but i have my doubts ...engine , radar (rumored to be israeli), ejection seats , etc...are some that comes in mind...


But hell with this....i am having a beer in my hand..and watching all the LCH videos...that thing is looking good.


----------



## brahmastra

*Prithvi Warheads*

---------- Post added at 05:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 AM ----------







*A heavy weight torpedo named 'Varunastra'.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

*NETRA UAV*


----------



## Dark Angel

*Netra UAV*


----------



## Dark Angel

NAG ATGM 2010








*Israel at def expo 2010*










*Mat be this can be the future to some extend ?????*


----------



## Dark Angel

*F-INSAS 2010*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gowthamraj




----------



## RPK

IAF fighter planes presenting an air show at the 118th passing out parade of the National Defence Academy (NDA) in Khadakwasla, Pune


----------



## Sunny4pak

I wonder why IAF used this Italian like flag on the tail of their jets...???

regards,,
sunny


----------



## Super Falcon

amazng photos friends lke them alot anyway thanx for sharng


----------



## sparklingway

Sunny4pak said:


> I wonder why IAF used this Italian like flag on the tail of their jets...???
> 
> regards,,
> sunny



The fin flash used by IAF is not similar to the Italian Flag. The colour used is Orange not Red. The photograph didn't capture the colours rightly or perhaps the contrast was too bad. Also the flags are hardly used as fin flashes, colours are commonly the same.

The roundel on the fuselage is a the main marking though.


----------



## IndianArmy

Dark Angel said:


> *F-INSAS 2010*



Is this the Much awaited F-INSAS??


----------



## sparklingway

IndianArmy said:


> Is this the Much awaited F-INSAS??



Change the guy showing it off please. Replace him with a smart young chap. Learn something from auto shows (no don't use girls but at least handsome young chaps instead of a fat middle aged guy)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianArmy

sparklingway said:


> Change the guy showing it off please. Replace him with a smart young chap. Learn something from auto shows (no don't use girls but at least handsome young chaps instead of a fat middle aged guy)



We are not running a Beauty contest here, nor are we trying to convince anyone with the Beauty in us, But the technology we developed.... The show is to Look at the Equipment not the Personnel Holding it.....


----------



## sparklingway

IndianArmy said:


> We are not running a Beauty contest here, nor are we trying to convince anyone with the Beauty in us, But the technology we developed.... The show is to Look at the Equipment not the Personnel Holding it.....



My point being that there are handsome jocks in the military. Seems nicer that they don the suits for display. Give it to a tough dude but not a middle aged sack though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

yaaaar stop debating and keep posting the awsome military muscles here from all over the world


----------



## IndianArmy

sparklingway said:


> My point being that there are handsome jocks in the military. Seems nicer that they don the suits for display. Give it to a tough dude but not a middle aged sack though.



Come on, Who knows if that guy is a Soldier or a scientist in a soldiers Dress, so that he could explain bit about The Devices..... It so happens. And When This is Inducted, it would be an all different ball game..


----------



## brahmastra

please keep it a picture thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## brahmastra

INS Mysore, one of the three Delhi class destroyers






Rajput class Destroyers (5 in service)





One of the three Talwar class frigate





One of the three Brahmaputra class frigate






One of the three Godavari class frigate





Nilgiri class frigate


----------



## brahmastra

Kora class corvette firing anti-ship missile







Kukhri class corvette







Tarantul class corvette


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

*VEER CLASS (Veer, Nirbhik, Nipat, Nishank, Nirghat, Vibhuti, Vipul, Vidyut, Vinash, Nashak, Prahar, Pralaya, Prabal) .... Corvettes*


----------



## brahmastra

*Abhay Class &#8211; (Abhay, Ajay, Akshay, Agray)... Corvettes*


----------



## brahmastra

*SUKANYA CLASS (Sukanya, Subhadra, Suvarna, Savitri, Sharada, Sujata)....
Offshore Patrol Vessels*


----------



## brahmastra

*Pondicherry/Karwar Class &#8211; (Podicherry, Porbander, Bedi, Bhavnagar, Alleppey, Ratnagiri, Karwar, Cannanore, Cuddalore, Kakinada, Kozhikode, Konkan)....Minesweepers*






















---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

*Mahe Class &#8211; (Mahe, Malpe)... Minesweepers*


----------



## brahmastra

*Magar Class (LST) &#8211; (Magar, Gharial)... Landing Ships*


----------



## brahmastra

*KUMBHIR [LST(M)] (Ghorpad, Shardul, Cheetah, Guldar, Sharabh, Mahish, Kumbhir)....
Landing Class*


----------



## brahmastra

*CHAMAK CLASS (Chamak, Chapal)....Missile Boats*
















---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

*Tir Class &#8211; (Tir)....Training Ships*


----------



## brahmastra

*SAIL TRAINING SHIPS (Tarangini).....Training Ships*


----------



## brahmastra

*Jyoti Class &#8211; (Jyoti).....Fleet Tankers*


----------



## brahmastra

*Aditya Class &#8211; (Aditya)....Fleet Tankers*


----------



## brahmastra

*Deepak Class &#8211; (Shakti).... Fleet Tankers*















---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

*Torpedo Recovery Vessels &#8211; (Astravahini, TRV-72)*


----------



## brahmastra

*Oceangoing Tugs &#8211; (Gaj, Matanga)....Fleet Auxilliaries*


----------



## brahmastra

*Sagardhwani Class &#8211; (Sagardhwani)....Survey and Research Ships*


----------



## brahmastra

*SANDHAYAK CLASS (Sandhayak, Nirdeshak, Nirupak, Investigator, Jamuna, Sutlej, Darshak, Sarvekshak)..... SURVEY AND RESEARCH SHIPS*


----------



## brahmastra

*Tarasa Class FAC(G) &#8211; (Tarasa, Trinkat, Tillanchang)....Seaward Defence Forces*





---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

*Seaward Defence Boats &#8211; (SDBs T-54, T-55, T-56, T-57, T-58, T-59 )....
Seaward Defence Forces*


----------



## brahmastra

*SUPER DVORA MK.II CLASS

FAC Class &#8211; (FAC T-80, T-81, T-82, T-83, T-84) ...Seaward Defence Forces*


----------



## brahmastra

*NICOBAR CLASS (Nicobar ,Andaman).... Transport Ships*







---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

*NIREEKSHAK CLASS.... Diving Support Ship*


---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

*BHIM CLASS ( Bhim,Balshil,Arjal ) .....Harbour Utility Tug*


----------



## brahmastra

*BANGARAM CLASS (Bangaram,Bitra,Batti Malv,Baratang)--> Fast Patrol Vessel.*


----------



## brahmastra

*AUSTIN CLASS( Jalashwa )-->Amphibious Transport Dock or Landing Platform Dock*




---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

*LEANDER (BATCH 3A) CLASS (Krishna) ---> Training Ship*


----------



## brahmastra

*Seakings firing Sea Eagle missile..
*


----------



## brahmastra

*2004 NAVY QUEEN CONTEST *


----------



## brahmastra

*INS Rana D52*






---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

*INS Ranjit D53
*





all photo taken from BharatRakshak


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS

*C-130J Super Hercules Airlifter's Cockpit*


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parashuram1

*To Indian members here:*

Very impressive military I must say. There are very few militaries worldwide who are as multi-mission capable as yours around the world, combat ready in almost any geographical terrain be it a desert, mountains, marshy plains, coastal defense or any other terrain that I have missed. 

However, I have noticed a lot of loopholes throughout the collection, especially in your _Army_. While your Navy and Air force pack quite a punch and I am sure can hold on their own very easily, your troops lack Kevlar suits or protection gear made of polymers at limb as well as abdomen and groin joints. 

These areas in a combat are the most vulnerable points of a soldier and even during mock drills and counter terrorism training, soldiers can seriously get injured at limb joints (I had a bad experience with my right elbow myself). I also observed that your ground forces quite a significant lot use the AK series of assault rifles and that 7.62 mm ammo can pack a serious bone-cracking punch on a soldier's knee/elbow/groin/shoulders. 

Also, the type of helmet that your troops wear is very unique and is unknown in our part of the world. Your ground forces need a serious upgrade on body protection and armour

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

awsomw pics a part from arjunk


----------



## desimorty

the indian soldier wear armor of metal slabs or plates. some with lower protection and others that protect the neck. It is true that the lack the basic little things but that does not severely hamper them. Infact most indian soldier perfer light armor so they can move and it seems the indian soldier does move often in the battlefield expecially in counter insurgency operations. It seems only a few have kevlar armor and headgear. But i believe the Indian army mantians that they can expect lose but they seemed to target offensive capabilities with ammunintion, artillery. I dont think the Indian military is too concerned with the low rank jawan.


----------



## jha

Parashuram1 said:


> *To Indian members here:*
> 
> Very impressive military I must say. There are very few militaries worldwide who are as multi-mission capable as yours around the world, combat ready in almost any geographical terrain be it a desert, mountains, marshy plains, coastal defense or any other terrain that I have missed.
> 
> However, I have noticed a lot of loopholes throughout the collection, especially in your _Army_. While your Navy and Air force pack quite a punch and I am sure can hold on their own very easily, your troops lack Kevlar suits or protection gear made of polymers at limb as well as abdomen and groin joints.
> 
> These areas in a combat are the most vulnerable points of a soldier and even during mock drills and counter terrorism training, soldiers can seriously get injured at limb joints (I had a bad experience with my right elbow myself). I also observed that your ground forces quite a significant lot use the AK series of assault rifles and that 7.62 mm ammo can pack a serious bone-cracking punch on a soldier's knee/elbow/groin/shoulders.
> 
> Also, the type of helmet that your troops wear is very unique and is unknown in our part of the world. Your ground forces need a serious upgrade on body protection and armour



yes...army needs serious upgrades...lets see when and what happens..


----------



## Storm Force

Super falcon 

You called Arjun " Arjunk" 

Why ???????/

The Arjun has beaten the T90 easily in triald lasting months & months. In india. 

Arjun are heavey tanks in class of LEOPARD & CHALLENGER from Europe. 

The offer crew confort state of the art loading and real thick armour. 

Meaning a light tank like the T90 and indeed all the PAKISTAN TANKS cant knoeck out Arjuns in 1-1 scenario 

India have ordered second batch and are moving to to a MK2 as well 

Photobucket | arjun Pictures, arjun Images, arjun Photos


----------



## Jigs

'


----------



## Adam Gilchrist

Parashuram1 said:


> *To Indian members here:*
> 
> Very impressive military I must say. There are very few militaries worldwide who are as multi-mission capable as yours around the world, combat ready in almost any geographical terrain be it a desert, mountains, marshy plains, coastal defense or any other terrain that I have missed.
> 
> However, I have noticed a lot of loopholes throughout the collection, especially in your _Army_. While your Navy and Air force pack quite a punch and I am sure can hold on their own very easily, your troops lack Kevlar suits or protection gear made of polymers at limb as well as abdomen and groin joints.
> 
> These areas in a combat are the most vulnerable points of a soldier and even during mock drills and counter terrorism training, soldiers can seriously get injured at limb joints (I had a bad experience with my right elbow myself). I also observed that your ground forces quite a significant lot use the AK series of assault rifles and that 7.62 mm ammo can pack a serious bone-cracking punch on a soldier's knee/elbow/groin/shoulders.
> 
> Also, the type of helmet that your troops wear is very unique and is unknown in our part of the world. Your ground forces need a serious upgrade on body protection and armour



The decision makers in the Army tend to go for bigger things like tanks,mlrs,helicopters etc and forget about the foot soldier.But in recent years things have improved and we are soon going to see the F-INSAS.

This is also due to the less budget for such a large army..so they concentrate on the big things first.But if you compare the current soldier to 10 years ago..you would see things have improved a lot..and will improve a lot more in the comming years.


----------



## Adam Gilchrist

IBRIS said:


>



Thanks for this pic..i visit this thread only to see pics like this.


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 06:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## IBRIS

*The Indian Navy currently operates more than 15 Frigates vessels of this class.*


----------



## anathema

IBRIS said:


> *The Indian Navy currently operates more than 15 Frigates vessels of this class.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Fregat M2EM 3D radar #01
> YouTube - Fregat M2EM 3D Radar #2




Amazing animation ...But lol...Russians sometimes take it too far .... ...how will they even detect SR 71 is beyond my understanding.


----------



## IBRIS

anathema said:


> Amazing animation ...But lol...Russians sometimes take it too far .... ...how will they even detect SR 71 is beyond my understanding.



You gotta be fu&king kidding me with SR-71 SH!T. Do you really know what the F you are talking about?


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 08:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## IBRIS

*Behind the Barracks (training days)*


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## zeeshe100

HINDI CHENI BHAI BHAI...HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## flaming arrow

self delete


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Storm Force

Well Trained throughly professional and well equipped indian military looking good.

Love the music on Vayu Shakti very inspiring


----------



## flaming arrow

Storm Force said:


> Well Trained throughly professional and well equipped indian military looking good.
> 
> Love the music on Vayu Shakti very inspiring



yup no doubts about it..the glorious past tells us why..and its getting better with every passing day.


----------



## chachachoudhary

Indian army-----well trained----certainly.

Indian army----well-equipped----?????????????????????

An infantry soldier without a ballistic helmet, rifle without a scope, and modern com device cannot be called well-equipped.

These bollywood poses are good for photo sessions, but I wonder if these guys who have just finished their training even know how to use hand-held thermal devices.


----------



## d14gtc

Dude do som time visit IMA....... ull find ur scopes an Helmets ... sittin in the house an commenting isnt a big deal....... IA soldiers possin bollywood fr PDF .... the real dude is som whr else..... Believe me


----------



## GoogleIndia

chachachoudhary said:


> Indian army-----well trained----certainly.
> 
> Indian army----well-equipped----?????????????????????
> 
> An infantry soldier without a ballistic helmet, rifle without a scope, and modern com device cannot be called well-equipped.
> 
> These bollywood poses are good for photo sessions, but I wonder if these guys who have just finished their training even know how to use hand-held thermal devices.








so what do u call it....indian army f-insas project is going on..and 1st phase will completed by 2012. entire indian army will upgraded by 2010.


----------



## SiegHeil

GoogleIndia said:


> so what do u call it....indian army f-insas project is going on..and *1st phase will completed by 2012. entire indian army will upgraded by 2010*.



ehm . ehm......


----------



## Dark Angel

chachachoudhary said:


> Indian army-----well trained----certainly.
> 
> Indian army----well-equipped----?????????????????????
> 
> An infantry soldier without a ballistic helmet, rifle without a scope, and modern com device cannot be called well-equipped.
> 
> These bollywood poses are good for photo sessions, but I wonder if these guys who have just finished their training even know how to use hand-held thermal devices.


----------



## flaming arrow

chachachoudhary said:


> Indian army-----well trained----certainly.
> 
> Indian army----well-equipped----?????????????????????
> 
> An infantry soldier without a ballistic helmet, rifle without a scope, and modern com device cannot be called well-equipped.
> 
> These bollywood poses are good for photo sessions, but I wonder if these guys who have just finished their training even know how to use hand-held thermal devices.



chcha ji u seem to be a bit out of knowledge on this..we have hearinga lot lot of hulla bulla on ballistic helmets n that we are not using one...ballistic helmets of PAGST helmets dnt make a soldier invinsible itr sure improves the safety..what we use are the bullet proof patkas that can withstand a shot frm ak obviously from a certain distance not many ballistivv helmets give u that kind of protection...yor second point is of scope why would you need a scope everywhere?? just because western forces use holagraphic sites n scopes does not mean we also use..iam not saying that we dnt use it we do..but not everywhere...in our army soliders and officers are trained to fire only when we see the white of enemies eye ball..on the other hand western forces use the theory of neutralising the enemy as far the distance as possible that why majority of then use scopes....the normal infantry men are now getting good bp jackets which are light weight along with ur so called pagst ballistic helmets the old bucket tin helmets are due to be removed in some time...now coms. eqipment no doubt we are not very close to western standards but we are not very far either..there will always be some shortage of technical elements which one may seek during an operation or war but that is oversome by innovative tactics which the army trains you with..

what made you say that the new GC'S undergoing training dnt even know how to use a TI??? be it NDA,IMA or OTA, the CADETS & GC's are sent for attachments to various army units where in they are trained fr various type of gizmos or so called expensive boys toys..
last but not the least these bollywood pics are personal collection which reminds one of his or her academy days...i have many pics of our SF people and regular infantry lads which will give the so called gizmo dolls of west a run for thier looks but i cannot post them cz of sensitive issues..


----------



## Adam Gilchrist

Guys..our Army is not as backward as we make it to be..if we dont see the pics of our soldiers with hi-tech equipments..it doesnt mean that we dont have them.

I will give you an example..every company in the infantry battalion is equipped with night vision goggles,multi grenade launcher MGL,HHTI..hand held thermal imager and GPS..apart from rocket launchers ,sniper rifle,lmg's and other stuff.Now a company is of 120 men for those of you who dont know.Every section has one piece of the above mentioned hi-tech things...section means 10-12 men.I think that is a pretty decent firepower and this is just the beginning of F-INSAS..as years pass by you will get to see more of these gadgets which means more soldiers will get hi-tech stuff.

Many people write that our Army is nothing compared to the Airforce and Navy..but i dont agree coz our Army has proven itself in every war...same cant be said about the Airforce or navy..where one was not used that much and the other didnt perform very well.

Respect the soldiers and the Army!!


----------



## chachachoudhary

GoogleIndia said:


> so what do u call it....indian army f-insas project is going on..and 1st phase will completed by 2012. entire indian army will upgraded by 2010.



Do you yourself know what picture you are posting? Do you even know the context of this picture?

I am talking about infantry. I am fully aware of IA specials' equipment and operational protocols.


----------



## flaming arrow

chachachoudhary said:


> Do you yourself know what picture you are posting? Do you even know the context of this picture?
> 
> I am talking about infantry. I am fully aware of IA specials' equipment and operational protocols.


Gentlemen please relax its a pic from an exercise where in bullet shots simulated using special sensors..its a basic exercise which regularly takes place in national defence academy n other acdemies..a few years back british n indian troops were engaged in the same kind of battle drill using these sensors suits will post the pic asap
*note* the third soldier in the formation is having a scope made for insas


----------



## chachachoudhary

Rifle-mounted thermal camera, thermal image receiver helmet with thermal image display unit.


----------



## chachachoudhary




----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## welcome

chachachoudhary said:


>



i think insas excalibur has been rejected by Indian army and Insas kalantak in regular service...


----------



## Super Falcon

well great phots from indian armed forces well it has been long time that we did not have seen indian phalcon radars systems latest pics if someone has kindly post it and few pics of indian naval submarines and air craft carrier


----------



## CONNAN

Super Falcon said:


> well great phots from indian armed forces well it has been long time that we did not have seen indian phalcon radars systems latest pics if someone has kindly post it and few pics of indian naval submarines and air craft carrier








---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN

*1999 INCIDENT *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chachachoudhary

connanxlrc1000 said:


>



What an image!!! I do not know why, but I liked this image very much.

Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

is that a akash missile the missile which u have written from raveena tandon to nawaz sharif something simmilar will be written to our missile when we install them on our fighter jets.


----------



## CONNAN

Super Falcon said:


> is that a akash missile the missile which u have written from raveena tandon to nawaz sharif something simmilar will be written to our missile when we install them on our fighter jets.



nope its a 1000pound laser guided bomb


----------



## CONNAN

*T 90 TANK IMAGE * * normal version on top , upgraded below *


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## flaming arrow

cant see the pics


----------



## d14gtc

connanxlrc1000 said:


> *T 90 TANK IMAGE * * normal version on top , upgraded below *



Beautiful Beast


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

India's Marine Commando Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## match

connanxlrc1000 said:


> *T 90 TANK IMAGE * * normal version on top , upgraded below *



*What new features they added in upgraded version *


----------



## Tshering22

*Army troops during a wargame*






*A GARUD DURING RED FLAG*

http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/iaf-garud-red-flag-s.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## d14gtc

match said:


> *What new features they added in upgraded version *





The T-90M Bhishma is a customized, improved version of the T-90S which India developed with assistance from Russia , Israel and France all of whom India has very close ties with.The tanks are equipped with the French-designed thermal sights and utilizes India's Kanchan explosive reactive armored plates.In April 2008, the Indian Army sent request for proposals to Rafael, BAE Systems, Raytheon, Rosoboronexport, Saab, and Germanys IBD Deisenroth Engineering for an active protection system for the T-90S.
The T-90M features the Kaktus embedded explosive reactive armour (ERA) package on its frontal hull and turret-top (the T-90S has Kontakt-5 ERA), is fitted with an enhanced environmental control system supplied by Israels Kinetics Ltd for providing cooled air to the fighting compartment, has additional internal volume for housing the cryogenic cooling systems for new-generation thermal imagers like the THALES-built Catherine-FC thermal imager (operating in the 8-12 micron bandwidth).In all, India plans to have 1,640 T-90M tanks in service by 2018-2020.


----------



## roach

INS Viraat


----------



## gurjot

roach said:


> INS Viraat



this baby is getting old


----------



## gogbot

gurjot said:


> this baby is getting old



It got old years ago.

The ship is giving is all it has left. till the Vikrant and Vikramaditay are ready , Viraat is all we have.


----------



## roach

Yeah...she's getting a bit long in the tooth....but we're the only ones who have an Aircraft carrier in the region- apart from the Americans, of course.


----------



## Storm Force

That sea harrier looks knackered

GOD india needs those MIG29Ks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

well indian C 130 J Hercules looks preety cool but in indian words i cannot read what it is might be indian airforce i guess


----------



## Tshering22

Check this video, guys. Its a tribute to the Gurkha Regiments serving bravely in the Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## d14gtc

Super Falcon said:


> well indian C 130 J Hercules looks preety cool but in indian words i cannot read what it is might be indian airforce i guess






Yes Sir..... Its written in Hindi i.e Bhartiya Vayu Sena (Indian Air Force).


----------



## linkinpark

*Indian Armour - Arjun MBT and T90 MBT*



























T-90 Engine


----------



## baker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Storm Force

Don,t give a damn wat anybody else thinks I think the Arjun looks immense. 

I herd in the trials the Arjun won 7 out of 10 trials against the much lighter russian tank.

India should induct far more than the 2 batches of 125 x 2 that they have ordered in the future.

No reason why Indian should not have over 1000 arjun mk1 & mk2 tanks


----------



## linkinpark

*Mahindra MPV*






*MARCOS*






*Indian Army in Siachen*






*Indian Army in Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

gurjot said:


> this baby is getting old


It looks battered. I think we should remove the Viraat and Harriers off missions now and send them to scrap-yards. These have served the IN enough and now are potential threats to Indian Navy pilots who risk their lives. 

So what if there's no carrier for a couple of years? We've the MiG-29Ks taking off from the shores to monitor stuff. Also we can temporarily deploy other destroyers and frigates (about 3-4) to take place of Viraat.

By keeping the old warhorse and its ponies (Harriers), we're only risking our pilots.


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 03:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 03:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## LEO99

flaming arrow said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



which weapon the gorkha soldier holding?


----------



## Tshering22

RRifiles said:


> which weapon the gorkha soldier holding?


I think it is the Swiss SIG SG 550 with a sniper scope.


----------



## LEO99

Tshering22 said:


> I think it is the Swiss SIG SG 550 with a sniper scope.



i think its Beretta AR-70/223


----------



## tyagi

RRifiles said:


> which weapon the gorkha soldier holding?



SIG SG 540

Modern Firearms - SIG SG-540 SG-542 SG-543 Assault Rifles


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RRifiles said:


> which weapon the gorkha soldier holding?



I agree with Tyagi..its SIG SG 540.

Moreover..he is an officer of the Kumaon regiment and not a soldier.


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## Indian Gurkha

I think it's time to replace the patka helmet. It looks so uncool. Moreover it does not protect the ears it seems apparently. Anyone care to offer opinion???


----------



## baker

Indian Gurkha said:


> I think it's time to replace the patka helmet. It looks so uncool. Moreover it does not protect the ears it seems apparently. Anyone care to offer opinion???



Not only helmet dude , our soldier requires significant changes .. like

1: Light weight bulletproof
2:helmets
3:night vision googles
4:light armoured vehcile

overall i will say FINSAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

Please keep it a picture thread.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Black INSAS LMG






SPG


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

One poster we all grew up looking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


>




This dude got shot at...look at his bullet proof....he has tied his bullet proof with a thing that looks like a shoe lace.

This shows how risky it really is for these guys...theses are RR personnel.

After watching such pics only one feeling comes...RESPECT!


and see this pic







I salute these brave men.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark Angel

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Soilders also carry extra ropes and improvise on their own in case of the equipment ...... but again it could be possible that the bullet proof jacket was loose for him, nice observation though


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Dark Angel said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Soilders also carry extra ropes and improvise on their own in case of the equipment ...... but again it could be possible that the bullet proof jacket was loose for him, nice observation though



ya..but the bullet mark is real...magnify and see the pic...it will look more clear.


----------



## IBRIS

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> This dude got shot at...look at his bullet proof....he has tied his bullet proof with a thing that looks like a shoe lace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows how risky it really is for these guys...theses are RR personnel.
> 
> After watching such pics only one feeling comes...RESPECT!


Battle Hardened Soldier.....he still look like asking for more......MY RESPECT

and see this pic





Kadam kadam Bardhaija, kushi kay geet gayeh jaa, yeh zindagi hai kom kee, tu kom pay lutayeh jaa.

I salute these brave men.


----------



## IndianRobo

Ashok Leyland Stallion- I have driven this Awesome Machine


----------



## Pasban

I have a question regarding the headgear worn by the Indian soldier in the picture above. Is it a basic steel helmet with a wide cloth covering on it's lower rim or is it purely of non-metal construction (e.g a thick cap for cold weather)? Also what advantage does it offer over the more conventional types of headgear apart from the warmth, which I see as the obvious bit? 

Secondly, another question, I have noticed that not many soldiers are equipped with ballistic helmets. Is there an active program for their mass introduction and if possible is there a particular design the Indian armed forces use? For instance, Iranian forces use a design similar to the US PASGT, and are thus far available to only certain Iranian groupings.


----------



## anathema

Pasban said:


> I have a question regarding the headgear worn by the Indian soldier in the picture above. Is it a basic steel helmet with a wide cloth covering on it's lower rim or is it purely of non-metal construction (e.g a thick cap for cold weather)? Also what advantage does it offer over the more conventional types of headgear apart from the warmth, which I see as the obvious bit?



The helmets or the so called ones are called Pataka's. It is very widely used amongst IA. However these are normally and only used in CT operations and area's. It is basically lightweight , offers unobstructed vision and protect's critical areas. The forehead covering is basically a thick plate designed and tested to stop ak rounds (a fav insurgency weapon) whereas the top portion is thick cloth/foam to protect against cold and to stop sharpnels. However on LOC and on borders, soldiers manning posts wear proper ballistic helmets.



Pasban said:


> Secondly, another question, I have noticed that not many soldiers are equipped with ballistic helmets. Is there an active program for their mass introduction and if possible is there a particular design the Indian armed forces use? For instance, Iranian forces use a design similar to the US PASGT, and are thus far available to only certain Iranian groupings.



I dont believe there is any shortage of ballistic helmets. Soldiers dont wear it because they choose not to wear it. In CT operations Pataka takes precedence because of the ease it offers while conducting operations. In future as part of F INSAS programe , government plans to introduce new helmets, new bulletproof jackets along with IT systems for each and every soldier for monitoring, surveillance and better situational awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong




----------



## IndianRobo

Endurance march - Airborne Africa


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## Jigs

Abir said:


> That TAR-21 has a MKEK T-40 grenade launcher. They are Turkish made M-203s. Israel has a marketing contract with us about those.


----------



## gowthamraj

Jigs said:


> Abir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That TAR-21 has a MKEK T-40 grenade launcher. They are Turkish made M-203s. Israel has a marketing contract with us about those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.turkish one
> 
> 
> Any further detail about the product
Click to expand...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Hydrema Mine Clearing Vehicle











BRDM 






BOFORS


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS

Indian soldiers stand guard awaiting the arrival of Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to address the nation from the Red Fort.


----------



## IBRIS

Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh inspects a guard of honor before addressing the nation from the Red Fort.










An Indian police officer (R) adjusts his colleague's headdress at the historic Red Fort.


----------



## Agent X

*my favorite video about indian army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desi Sher

F-35 in Indian Colors


----------



## indianpatriot

^^fail IAF won't buy that American bugged and low tech crap custom made for India!


----------



## Dark Angel




----------



## Dark Angel




----------



## LEO99

Jigs said:


> Abir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That TAR-21 has a MKEK T-40 grenade launcher. They are Turkish made M-203s. Israel has a marketing contract with us about those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can any one conform this statement ?i thought UBGL was supplied by Singapore firm .......................
Click to expand...


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gowthamraj

^ is that dhanush program cancelled no


----------



## IBRIS

gowthamraj said:


> ^ is that dhanush program cancelled no



Not 100&#37; sure about the cancellation of the program but 3/27/2010 Indian Navy had recently carried out user trial test successfully.

Indigenously-developed advanced navigation and guidance system was tested on the Dhanush, as also a Prithvi-2 missile.


----------



## gowthamraj

Thanks buddy if it operational, in which ships it gonna used


----------



## anathema

gowthamraj said:


> Thanks buddy if it operational, in which ships it gonna used



I dont think it is cancelled -- PAD/AAD tests were/are performed on Dhanush missile (sea launched)


----------



## gowthamraj

^ thanks buddy, which ship they are testing it now


----------



## IBRIS

gowthamraj said:


> ^ thanks buddy, which ship they are testing it now



INS Subhadra in the Bay of Bengal. P-51 & P-53

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_QKkSf03VuFY/S_6S8cNbMfI/AAAAAAAACr4/KiYgIMnWHOw/s1600/INS+Rana.jpg


----------



## gowthamraj

Thats heavy . . Lol. . Sea based deterrence


----------



## Sliver

was this posted before??

daksh:







Daksh is an electrically powered and remotely controlled robot used for locating, handling and destroying hazardous objects safely.[1] Daksh speaks for the ingenuity of the R&DE(E). It is a battery-operated robot on wheels and its primary role is to recover improvised explosive devices (IEDs). It locates IEDs with an X-ray machine, picks them up with a gripper-arm and defuses them with a jet of water. It has a shotgun, which can break open locked doors, and it can scan cars for explosives. Daksh can also climb staircases, negotiate steep slopes, navigate narrow corridors and tow vehicles. Alok Mukherjee, a scientist, said: "With a master control station (MCS), it can be remotely controlled over a range of 500 m in line of sight or within buildings. Ninety per cent of the robot&#8217;s components are indigenous. The Army has placed orders for 20 Dakshs."[2]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS

*Indian Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soaringphnx

Some pics of the LCH..... Sorry if any of them have already been posted.


----------



## soaringphnx



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soaringphnx



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soaringphnx

LCH doing a loop?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS

^^^^^
*People avoid reposting same pics over and over.*


Check this beauty out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X

*I am not sure if these images are posted already plz let me know if these are posted already i found them on google images.*









*Self propelled Artillery*


----------



## Agent X

*Indo-Thai joint Army Exercises*






















I replete plz tell me if images are posted already i will delete my post. thanx.


----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X

*From some indo US joint training*


----------



## Agent X

*Why us man smiling?*


----------



## Agent X




----------



## garibnawaz

RRifiles said:


> Jigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> can any one conform this statement ?i thought UBGL was supplied by Singapore firm .......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement is correct.
> 
> GB
Click to expand...


----------



## LongLiveBritian

garibnawaz said:


> RRifiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> The statement is correct.
> 
> GB
> 
> 
> 
> Any Idea on their diet? Just intrested.
Click to expand...


----------



## FulcrumD

Have anyone come accross this one?


----------



## d14gtc

FulcrumD said:


> Have anyone come accross this one?






Gud one... but seems clicked from som joint Exercises done ...other options perhaps doesnt came across.... whats ur point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FulcrumD

Not here to make a point,just an info,this is from Cope India.


----------



## d14gtc

FulcrumD said:


> Not here to make a point,just an info,this is from Cope India.





ya dats wat i was asking for.


----------



## Agent X

rpraveenkum said:


>




What our flag is doing on US soldier's uniform.?


----------



## FulcrumD

He loves India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

Pictures of Garud with Night vision Googles and Mumbai Police commandos and Jungle sniper 

*Garud commandos With Night vision Googles*






*Mumbai Police commandos*










*Jungle Sniper*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

Good Old Days Of Training... This Video is really funny, These guys Come directly from School days and Hence no meaning for discipline in there dictionary but once they finish the training days, they are really Gentlemen


----------



## d14gtc

FulcrumD said:


> He loves India.






not only he the lady behind him too


----------



## flaming arrow

ARMED DHRUV
\


----------



## baker

IndianArmy said:


> Pictures of Garud with Night vision Googles and Mumbai Police commandos and Jungle sniper
> 
> *Garud commandos With Night vision Googles*



i will be happy when all IA soldiers equipped with night vision googles


----------



## d14gtc

self delete


----------



## IndianArmy

*Some New Pictures Of Force One Commandos
*


----------



## IndianArmy

Indo-Chinese soldier share some Light moments On the border


----------



## Bhim

IndianArmy said:


>



Whats the matter you look sick, can I help you?

Yes I'm home sick, I miss my wife..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianArmy

*INSAS Excaliber Rifle, MK1 Varient, which has been rejected But OFB is working on A Mk2 Varient of this rifle
*





*The Gorkhas Of Indian Army
*


----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## IndianArmy

Is this the Latest AMCA Design???


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 AM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

IndianArmy said:


> *Mumbai Police commandos*



Wats with the camo uniform?they look like army more then police.




> *Jungle Sniper*



An american soldier with a russian made draganov... worth 2 lac rs in Pakistan...


----------



## IndianArmy

Rajput Warrior said:


> Wats with the camo uniform?they look like army more then police.



They are Commando Unit of Mumbai Police, and hence the Military Camo




Rajput Warrior said:


> An american soldier with a russian made draganov... worth 2 lac rs in Pakistan...



Do not know if He an Indian or an American, But he is In The CIJWS Jungle warfare school


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Agent X said:


> What our flag is doing on US soldier's uniform.?



In excercises it is common to exchange batches including country flags.

Secondly...they are Pilots not soldiers.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

IndianArmy said:


> They are Commando Unit of Mumbai Police, and hence the Military Camo



 thnx.




> Do not know if He an Indian or an American, But he is In The CIJWS Jungle warfare school



Hes a white guy in US uniform.


----------



## LaBong

Rajput Warrior said:


> Hes a white guy in US uniform.



Seems it's paint, camo.


----------



## IndianArmy

Rajput Warrior said:


> Hes a white guy in US uniform.



Well All I said is He Is There in CIJWS , Training Jungel Sniper In Mizoram


----------



## IndianArmy

Airavat AWACS, Indias First attempt on an Indigenous AWACS


----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## IndianArmy

*"Shaurya - Dridata - Karm Nishtha"-ITBP*


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

IndianArmy said:


> *"Shaurya - Dridata - Karm Nishtha"-ITBP*



Sir,since you were in the Army i want to ask you something.

These kind of pictures we see of ITBP or the other day someone posted Signal guys doing martial arts...is it for every soldier or it is for a selected few to go and perform on raising days in front of media and people?


----------



## Jango

garibnawaz said:


> imran khan said:
> 
> 
> 
> any way to my indian friends why you follow us seen here  same guns
> 
> Do u Understand the difference between Israeli and Belgian weapons??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Indians are using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Pakistan is using. Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you (Pakistan) follow us with Mi-8 and Mi-17 helo's? There are so many things common between Indian and Pakistani armed forces.
> 
> For example both the countries extensively use H&K MP-5.
> 
> You simply need to grow up a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend the USA and british also extensively use the MP5....it is agood gun and hence people use it....the MI-17 is also used by alot of other airforces....you people are not the only ones or the ones who have made it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Super Falcon

i think both guns have major difference tavor is from israel but im sure the pakistan using this gun is eqauly better than tavor


----------



## IndianArmy

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Sir,since you were in the Army i want to ask you something.
> 
> These kind of pictures we see of ITBP or the other day someone posted Signal guys doing martial arts...is it for every soldier or it is for a selected few to go and perform on raising days in front of media and people?



Well, The Training is Given to Everyone.... There are Regimental Championship and Inter Region Championships Between the Armed forces which Happen every year, the Best performers from the regiment are Allowed to Perform in such events... Well It Is Not that Others are not Trained, They are as Skilled as the Ones Seen here but Many Represent Different Events Like Shooting,Polo Etc etc so And Eventually loose the Chance to Perform like this... 

There are 3 Martial Arts to Choose from in The ITBP .... Kalari Is The Primary, Takwondo and Karate are Optional


----------



## humanfirst

IndianArmy said:


>


What is this???armed military robot?


----------



## IndianArmy

humanfirst said:


> What is this???armed military robot?



It Seems more Like a Blend of Indian Takshak ,GMR and Dakash Robot systems. But Its Chassis is different, never seen it before though


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

IndianArmy said:


> There are 3 Martial Arts to Choose from in The ITBP .... Kalari Is The Primary, Takwondo and Karate are Optional



And what about the Army?


----------



## IndianArmy

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> And what about the Army?


----------



## IndianArmy

RaptorRX707 said:


> first time reading this thread. I didn't find any surprising. Most of these technology also in Pakistan's hands....



Well this thread is not opened to Surprise Anyone, You did full Justice by not getting Yourself Surprised....


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

IndianArmy said:


>





Anyways met an Army guy..got the answer...boxing and karate.


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## VermillionTilak

Rajput Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## roach

Indian C-130Js, ready for flight trials:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## VermillionTilak

Sikh Regiment








*UN Operations*


----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## VermillionTilak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## VermillionTilak

*MARCOS Training*


----------



## VermillionTilak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VermillionTilak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VermillionTilak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VermillionTilak



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LEO99

VermillionTilak said:


>



isn't this German-shepherd too young for this role


----------



## IFB

^^There is Only one way to find out


----------



## VermillionTilak

*Somewhere in Kashmir*





























*RIP TO THE BRAVE JAWANS*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VermillionTilak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

looking great thanx for amazing and awsome photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Bombay

Copyright: H. Nair.

*LCH* : Front view

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Bombay said:


> Copyright: H. Nair.
> 
> *LCH* : Front view


----------



## aristocrat

ooops!!!!!!


----------



## brahmastra

Bombay said:


> Copyright: H. Nair.
> 
> *LCH* : Front view



my new desktop background.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## CONNAN

IAF MIG 29' s with the PHALCON

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bombay




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Agent X

beckham said:


>




Is it DRDO's sub machine carbine???


----------



## d14gtc

Agent X said:


> Is it DRDO's sub machine carbine???





Its *UZI Sub Machine Gun *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Agent X said:


> Is it DRDO's sub machine carbine???



No but a India is making a sub machine gun called MSMC.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## indopak

IAC











*jan 2010*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Indian Police Training Combat - Must see footage


----------



## Abingdonboy

TheWarriorIndian said:


> Indian Police Training Combat - Must see footage
> 
> YouTube - Exclusive: Inside Terror Camp



This is the CIJWS right?


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Kinetic

*11 Gurkha rifles *


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

USARPAC - US Army - Yudh Abhyas 2009 Indo-USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> This is the CIJWS right?



Not the one in Varingte...this one is set up in Chattisgarh by the Army to train Para-Military against Naxalites.


----------



## IBRIS

*IAF C-130J Super Hercules*


----------



## IBRIS

Why didn't we showed interest in few AC-130 Gunship for our Special Forces. ?


----------



## VCheng

The AC-130 is better suited to support of ground troops where air superiority has already been achieved. The C-130J-30 is more geared towards logistical support that SpecialOps would likely need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## PakSher

Google Image Result for http://www.ri.net/middletown/gaudet/studentwork/human_rights/human_rights_block_b/master_index/sample/india.bmp


----------



## PakSher

Google Image Result for http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2009/12/16/india_nandigram_2_gS9mx_3868.jpg

More Indian Armed Forces Pictures


----------



## PakSher

Google Images


----------



## PakSher

Indian Military Combat Action:

Google Images


----------



## PakSher

Google Image Result for http://moinansari.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/indian-atrocities-on-kahmiri-mulsims.jpg


----------



## PakSher

Indian Army More Action Pictures:

Google Image Result for http://www.thecommentfactory.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/indian-occupied-kashmir_cropped_flipped-500x307.jpg


----------



## Bhushan

Thanks for the pictures. 
BTW get your eyes checked. This thread is about Indian Military and you have posted Police pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CONNAN

PakSher said:


> Indian Army in very intense combat, must see:
> 
> Google Images



dude they are indian police force not indian army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

PakSher said:


> Google Image Result for http://www.ri.net/middletown/gaudet/studentwork/human_rights/human_rights_block_b/master_index/sample/india.bmp



Bro, I can show pictures of any S. Asian nation's police doing the same.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Super Falcon

again this same insas you want which indian army rejected


----------



## IBRIS

Kilo Submarines at Mumbai


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Super Falcon said:


> again this same insas you want which indian army rejected



It didnt reject it, its still in use. That picture above is just a random pic. Not F-INSAS or something. And isn't connected to the NSG up-gradation.


----------



## Bhushan

Varghese said:


> Bro, I can show pictures of any S. Asian nation's police doing the same.



Exactly. Dont want to derail the thread but gotta answer the troll.
here is pakistan police doing the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Patrician

Bhushan said:


> Exactly. Dont want to derail the thread but gotta answer the troll...



Buddy if you don't want to derail the thread then just report the troll post and relax. 

The logic you posted (I do not want to derail but still...) is what leads to flame wars and ruining of beautiful threads.

Let us just learn to ignore(and report).

BTW, yahan sabko pata hai kaun kitne paani mein hai so no point in replying


----------



## Super Falcon

well these type of things unexpectable no matter where ever it happpened india pakistan china or for that matter America we are human and respect human if they have done something there is a law to deal with it anyway Indian naval ships making me crazy can you friends post picks of indian naval ships and i have one question for you which country make deadly naval ships looking the russian ships they are heavily equipped when comaparing to american and french ships


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indian Navy Destroyer In Anti-Piracy Action On Sept 5*


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Super Falcon

welll indian naval ships man heavy and destructible to its opponents looking great seems like indian naval think tank has good head on their shoulders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

Indian Carrier soon to replaced in 2012 by the bigger gorskhov

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Trisonics




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## baker




----------



## Kinetic

baker said:


> YouTube - 23 Generals of The Mighty Indian Army



Great video baker. thanks. 

SB324 

I think one of the recently inducted MKI...


----------



## d14gtc

Kinetic said:


> Great video baker. thanks.
> 
> SB324
> 
> I think one of the recently inducted MKI...





Does the No. shows its term or some new feature added seen in this version.yeh SB 20,21,23,24 have seen a way back.Its three digit No.seems to be a new addition.


----------



## Super Falcon

well thanx for amazing and awsome photos last 7 years indian power triple growed and every day it is growing with out of mind deals of trillions everyday good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JamesBond

Super Falcon said:


> well thanx for amazing and awsome photos last 7 years indian power triple growed and every day it is growing with out of mind deals of trillions everyday good work



It's only the beginning. The deliveries in many big ticket contracts are yet to begin.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian 21 Para (SF) operations, just a little vid I found for anyone whose interested.

21 Special Forces recognised for valour

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VermillionTilak

*Thar Desert Operations*









*This One Made Me Laugh *








*Jawans In Indian Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## OmPrakash

VermillionTilak said:


>



Salute to the fallen brave sons of India. 

Jai Hind!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

http://*****************/album/d/2532-2/Rustom_male_drdo.JPG


----------



## VermillionTilak




----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - HD Quality Vayu shakti Video 2010.mp4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewzbuiKByzk


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - IAF Vayu Shakti 2010 (5 of 30) - Su30MKI runway denial Attack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iga9DpjKIng

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seHrKNXd5PM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDEIcLEUMg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN

*MIG 29*


----------



## roach

You're on a roll today, dude........
Keep going!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rathod

Awesome


----------



## CONNAN

YouTube - Rustom -1 UAV First Flight


----------



## CONNAN

*Indra 2010 exercises videos day 1*
*
part 1
*
YouTube - "?????-2010". ????? 1

*part2*
YouTube - "?????-2010". ????? 2.
*
part3
*YouTube - "????? -2010" . ????? 3. ???????? ???????.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - "?????-2010". ????? 4. ????????.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_2P715SD4k&playnext=1&videos=CE0vMfJKkh0&feature=mfu_in_order

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

Fifty tanks from five T-90 Bhishma tank regiments took part in a brilliant parade at the Babina military station on October 19 where the President of India presented standards to the 83, 12, 13, 15 and 19 Armoured Regiments, all part of the Indian Army's 31 Armoured Division.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Flanker-Typhoon Mixed Engagement Formations Fly At Ex-Indradhanush.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DHRUV IN NEPAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## dekho

What type of helmets are these soldiers wearing?

They look different.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Kinetic

Indian army and JK police in a recent anti-terrorist operation...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

brave soldier.... hope he didn't get hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

Varghese said:


> YouTube - "?????-2010". ????? 6. ??????



Wow... India-Russia joint exercise. cool video... 

Its probably in Uttarakhand or Himachal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Kinetic, those are some badass pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - Two militants killed in J&K encounter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELNtUFTI_FQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*MIG 21 and LCA*






*Griphen and LCA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Varghese said:


> YouTube - Indian Army -Making of a soldier-Join the Indian Army!!- Part 8


The video seems pretty old. SLRs are now barely used with INSAS inducted in large numbers even in training of cadets.


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


> Indian 21 Para (SF) operations, just a little vid I found for anyone whose interested.
> 
> 21 Special Forces recognised for valour


We need more ruthless and cold hearted fighting units like these---- light in size, heavy in armory and weapons, stealthy in approach and ruthless in delivering. The terrorists caught especially in the drug trafficking in east and Communist scumbags must be brutally shot dead and have their blown heads' pics posted all over the net and newspapers like how SPETSNAZ did after crushing Chechen jihadi terrorism.

That will send a psychological message that if terrorists are hostile, armed forces are no less in merciless brutality.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT7lObCOr00"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT7lObCOr00[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

self delete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - Indian Army Defender of Kashmir 1

YouTube - Indian Army Defender of Kashmir 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Mumbai's police march near the seafront in Mumbai November 26, 2009. Thursday marks the first anniversary of the Mumbai attacks, when 10 gunmen attacked various targets in the city and killed 166 people.



*Separate march. Not related to above.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5V29KcKaBQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

well done to indian armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DEXTOR

simply awesome pics.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> An Indian soldier runs inside a jungle during a gun battle with separatist militants in Noor Takiya, 25 km (16 miles) south of Srinagar October 6, 2009. An Indian soldier was wounded during a gun battle between security forces and a group of separatist militants in the mountainous jungle region of Noor Takiya and the operation continues, a spokesman for the Indian army in Srinagar said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Indian security personnel keep vigil on the the Bandra-Worli Sea Link bridge during a Formula One promotional event by former F1 British driver David Coulthard of Red Bull in Mumbai on October 11, 2009. The exhibition event, the first of its kind in Mumbai, was in celebration of the newly opened Bandra-Worli Sea Link bridge.

















> NSGs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> SHATDHAR-NASARPORA, KELLER, KASHMIR - OCTOBER 26: Indian army troops leave the area after a gun battle between themselves and Kashmiri militants on October 26, 2009 in Keller , 70 km (44 miles) south of Srinagar, in Indian administered Kashmir. Indian military reports state that at least three militants of Hizbul Mujahideen, the largest militant outfit operating in Indian Administered Kashmir, including a most wanted senior commander were killed today during a gun battle.










> 'EKUVERIN-09' Indo-Maldivian troops joint exercise concludes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*New gear on the Indian troops.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lKKg1uX0f8&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whTk7rzCSnE&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OSWKjIgeXA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## The HBS Guy

Great Pics!

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------


----------



## Kinetic

varghese excellent pics. thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - Indian Army 7 Para - 1

YouTube - Indian Army 7 Para - 2

YouTube - Indian Army 7 Para - 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smklOiECR2A&feature=mfu_in_order&playnext=1&videos=1FIjq-EVMcE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*HAL LCH*






*Here is the Ashok Leyland Stallion and the Tata LPTA 2038 used by the Indian Army*
















*T-90M*













> The T-90M is a radically upgraded variant of the existing T-90S &#8216;Bhishma&#8217; MBT, and is 1.5 times more capable than the T-90S. The T-90M features the &#8216;Kaktus&#8217; embedded explosive reactive armour (ERA) package on its frontal hull and turret-top (the T-90S has &#8216;Kontakt-5&#8217; ERA), is fitted with an enhanced environmental control system supplied by Israel&#8217;s Kinetics Ltd for providing cooled air to the fighting compartment, has additional internal volume for housing the cryogenic cooling systems for new-generation thermal imagers like the THALES-built Catherine-FC thermal imager (operating in the 8-12 micron bandwidth and housed within the Peleng-built 1G-46 gunner&#8217;s sight) and the commander&#8217;s panoramic sight (which houses the Matis-STD thermal imager that operates in the 3-5 micron bandwidth and which has also been selected for the Arjun Mk1 MBT&#8217;s panoramic sight), is fitted with an automatic gearbox, has an electro-hydraulic turret-drive-cum stabilisation system, and most importantly, has a 52-cal 2A46M-5 Rapira smoothbore main gun barrel that also comes fitted with a muzzle reference system. The T-90M&#8217;s powerplant will be the Chelyabinsk Tractor Plant-built 1,000hp V-92S2 diesel engine, while a 1kW AB-1-P28 auxiliary power unit will provide back-up electric power when the engine is idling. The gunner&#8217;s sight-cum-laser rangefinder will be the 1A43 system, which will also house the Peleng-built 1G46 day sight and the ESSA module containing the Catherine-FC thermal imager and the 9S517 missile guidance module for the Refleks anti-armour/anti-helicopter round. The digital hunter-killer fire-control system will use the 1V528-1 ballistics computer and the DVE-BS meteorological sensor. Bharat Electronics Ltd will supply the T-90M&#8217;s digitised battlespace management system and radio communications suite (licence-built models originally designed by Elbit Systems and Tadiran), while Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd will provide the fibre-optic gyro-based autonomous land navigation system.
> 
> In future, the HVF is expected to retrofit all 987 T-90 MBTs with active protection systems (APS) for which Army HQ on April 24 last year issued requests for proposals to six companies (Israel Military Industries, RAFAEL, BAE Systems, Raytheon, Rosoboronexport, Saab, and Germany&#8217;s IBD Deisenroth Engineering) for procuring 1,657 active protection systems (APS) worth $270 million. Those taking part in the Indian bid were Russia&#8217;s Kolomna-based KBM Engineering Design Bureau with its Arena-E APS on offer, IMI of Israel with its Iron Fist suite on offer, RAFAEL&#8217;s Trophy APS, Raytheon&#8217;s Quick Kill APS, Saab&#8217;s LEDS-150 and Deisenroth Engineering&#8217;s AMAP-ADS. Eventually, the LEDS-150 was selected and its procurement contract was inked on January 27, 2009. The Land Electronic Defence System (LEDS) combines active signature management, soft-kill and hard-kill mechanisms to provide full spectrum active protection to armoured vehicles. Full hemispherical coverage is provided to detect incoming threats and alert the crew. When installed in full configuration, the LEDS-150 offers MBT-comparable protection to light and medium combat vehicles against engagement by weapons like RPG-7s, anti-tank guided-missiles, KE ammunition, mortars and artillery shells. The LEDS-150 is an active defence system and typically comprises laser warning sensors, ADC-150 active defence controller AD, a number of munition confirmation and tracking sensors, and high-speed directed launchers, which allow the combination of soft- and hard-kill countermeasure deployment capability to the platform, optional displays, and interconnecting harnesses. The hard kill feature of the LEDS-150 product is characterised by its capability to physically destroy the efficiency of the terminal ballistic capability of attacking munitions without residual penetration of the protected vehicle. The hard kill system detects and tracks a single or simultaneous threats and calculates if the attacking munition will hit the platform or not. The system determines the best inertial intercept position and provides the slew and firing commands to the launchers. The Mongoose-1 countermeasure missile is launched at a predetermined time to intercept and neutralise the detected munition off-board at a distance of between 5 metres and 15 metres from the vehicle to minimise the collateral damage to own forces.
> 
> Interestingly, the hulls and welded steel turrets of the 330 T-90Ms, along with their Rapira gun barrels, will be fabricated by HVF with locally-sourced raw materials, while an improved version of the indigenous &#8216;Kanchan&#8217; modular ceramics-based composite laminate armour package will be used for substituting the Russian package, whose technology-transfer has been denied by Russia. The same also goes for the Kaktus ERA tiles and RPZ-86M anti-radar paint coating, which will be totally imported from Russia.
> 
> Presently, as things stand, Indian Army HQ is adhering to a modified MBT force structure, whose original version, as proposed in 2006, had called for a fleet of 3,780 MBTs, comprising 1,302 T-90s 2,356 T-72s and 124 Arjun Mk1s. The modified structure now calls for 2,473 higher-end MBTs, including 1,409 T-90s, 248 Arjuns, and 692 T-72M1 Combat Improved Ajeyas. The Army&#8217;s gameplan is to have 21 regiments of T-90s and 34 regiments of upgraded T-72M1s and six regiments of Arjuns by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I think this is a fantastic picture(on mumbai attacks). A lot of emotion..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HinduAtheist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HinduAtheist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEO99

HinduAtheist said:


> this is a quite old picture may be of the encounter site near lal chook in Kashmir when terrorist got inside a hotel .
> the officer in middle with stars on helmet reminds me of vietnam war when us generals used to wear stars on there helmets although its never recommended as it gives the terrorist there lucrative target


this seems to some demonstration event in Calcutta as Victoria memorial in the back ground is clearly visible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kunwar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kunwar

Can anyone translate this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

*Indian Army personnel during Operation Crusader in Egypt, 1941.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

*
indian army soldiers with m4 rifles yudh abhayas 2010
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kunwar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baker

YouTube - THE F-INSAS PROGRAM OF INDIAN ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baker

YouTube - Era of Indian Warfare 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baker

YouTube - Indian army(MUST WATCH)really amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

baker said:


> YouTube - THE F-INSAS PROGRAM OF INDIAN ARMY



I did not know INSAS would have Pakistani weapons ;-) 1:53, POF-EYE and G3 variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

blain2 said:


> I did not know INSAS would have Pakistani weapons ;-) 1:53, POF-EYE and G3 variants.



I must say that was stupid video made by some school kid probably. It also showed Israeli weapons as Insas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*MARCOS guarding on Obamas trip to India*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN

baker said:


> YouTube - THE F-INSAS PROGRAM OF INDIAN ARMY



OMG 

at 1:53 these weapons belong to Pakistan army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kunwar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indian army soldiers displays arms seized from militants*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kunwar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kunwar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kunwar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

*Indian Air Force Special Forces Garuds*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

connanxlrc1000 said:


>



Awesome pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingofkings

Some gud old pic's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingofkings

Some of the present pic's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingofkings

Indian Air force 1972 ==> 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kunwar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kunwar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kunwar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kunwar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jagganaut



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jagganaut




----------



## Jagganaut




----------



## Jagganaut




----------



## Jagganaut



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jagganaut




----------



## Jagganaut

Indian Army Bodybuilding Competition​


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



video clip of India's Shaurya tactical nuclear capable missile

Click to expand...

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFG-gJcNVGA

*



Indian Navy Foils Pirates

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

nice one tks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Future Weapon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jagganaut




----------



## Water Car Engineer

***************************************************

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Flares are seen past the corvette INS Vibhuti in the waters off the Bay of Bengal near Paradeep, some 150 kms from the the eastern Indian city of Bhubaneswar, on November 14, 2010. Ships from the Eastern Fleet demonstrated their capabilities as part of Navy Week.










> An Indian Navy Chetak helicopter demonstrates a search and rescue mission as the destroyer INS Ranjit sails in the background in the waters off the Bay of Bengal near Paradeep, some 150 kms from the the eastern Indian city of Bhubaneswar, on November 14, 2010. Ships from the Eastern Fleet demonstrated their capabilities as part of Navy Week.





























*



Indian made Submachine Carbine

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE8v_RHn7MU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

LSP 5 FLOWN TODAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

CHECK OUT THESE PICS

Twitpic / livefist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Varghese said:


>



DIRCM is confirmed now. Liked the distributed weapon and sensor systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shrivatsa

found these video on DIRCM
YouTube - DIRCM test video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TrMhMt

Great pictures .... I am impressed !! Now i know India has very well armed defence forces !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

Detail - The Washington Times

New Kashmiri recruits in BSF

http://media.washtimes.com/media/im....jpg?b04349382cc71bf7a8624a34a1bf73b61ce7631b

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

how to add pics here???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

New Kashmiri recruits in BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



Marcos On Hostage Drill At Reliance Rig

Click to expand...

*
http://livefist.blogspot.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



India's medium range missile AGNI-1(A1) was successfully launched from Launch Complex &#8211; IV (LC-IV), Wheelers Island off the coast of Bay of Bengal today. The launch took place at 10:20 this morning. According to DRDO, the missile followed the trajectory perfectly and hit its designated target in the Bay of Bengal. Ships located near the target area witnessed the terminal event and recorded it successfully. Today's launch of the A1 missile was carried out by the Strategic Force Command (SFC) as part of ongoing user exercises.

Click to expand...

*
*ShivAroor*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



Rehearsal for forthcoming Navy Day celebrations in front of The Gateway of India

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## baker

YouTube - Showcasing India's naval might

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Varghese said:


>



I have never Seen MARCOS Like this. Man they are Lot More Equipped Than Before.... Any videos of this Event Guys??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - Admiral Gorshhkov / INS Vikramaditya archival history video by Sevmash


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



Indian Naval Commandos show their skills during a rehearsal for Naval Day celebrations at the Arabian Sea in Mumbai, India

Click to expand...

*





*



Mumbai police with M4 carbine

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Dalai Lama

Varghese said:


> YouTube - Admiral Gorshhkov / INS Vikramaditya archival history video by Sevmash



I love the way Russians pronounce "Vikramaditya"!


----------



## Dalai Lama

A video I made:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 05:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 AM ----------


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - C-130J India Delivery Ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - Indian Air Force 24Sq - 1

YouTube - Indian Air Force 24Sq - 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E72h4e-CHo


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - Indian Air Force Air Force Academy

YouTube - Indian Air Force Air Force Academy -2

YouTube - Indian Air Force Air Force Academy -3
YouTube - Indian Air Force Air Force Academy-4

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

YouTube - Indian Army T 72 Battle Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Kinetic

brahmastra said:


>




IA's new helmet? 

Good video about some exercises...

YouTube - INDIAN ARMY IN DESERT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - INDIA RUSSIA joint military exercise 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSqQEMvKhEM


----------



## GMSS

brahmastra said:


>



u nailed my head


----------



## Super Falcon

looks great like action movie welldone indian armed forces


----------



## Gabbar

The DRDO today demonstrated its indigenously designed and developed aerostat system capable of carrying electro-optic and COMINT payloads for surveillance. Trials of the system have been concluded on 25/12/10. These included surveillance all over Agra and interception of variety of communications. ELINT and RADAR payloads are also being developed indigenously. 


http://*****************/album/d/2734-2/drdo_aerostat_flight.JPG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN




----------



## rockstarIN




----------



## TenjikuKensei

Are these of the ITBP?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

TenjikuKensei said:


> Are these of the ITBP?



They are from a Women's battalion of the CRPF raised in Nagaland.
They were posted in New Delhi during CWG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parashuram1

Capt.Popeye said:


> They are from a Women's battalion of the CRPF raised in Nagaland.
> They were posted in New Delhi during CWG.


Please do not take my intent negative in the following comment but your soldiers could definitely do with some decent new assault rifles. Those Self Reloading Rifles look terrible and Stens look really obsolete. Not to mention the Self Reloading Rifles' bulky mass and ergonomic issues in modern combat. 

These ladies need some new assault rifles that are lightweight, can endure punishment as well as effective.


----------



## Trichy

rockstar said:


>



Excellent camouflage design...one of the best in Indian Armed Forces


----------



## 500

brahmastra said:


>


Dhruv is one of the cutest helicopters ever produced. Israeli MoD ordered one as VIP transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wakapdf

which one would you say is the most elite:
gurkhas, garud or force one
is there any hierarchy or are they all elite but specialized for different environments? what is the self defence style used by these guys, is it krav maga, or tae-kwon-do like our guys?


----------



## AMCA

wakapdf said:


> which one would you say is the most elite:
> gurkhas, garud or force one
> is there any hierarchy or are they all elite but specialized for different environments? what is the self defence style used by these guys, is it krav maga, or tae-kwon-do like our guys?



Well, Personally Speaking Everyone are assigned different roles and Are sure the Best in there respective Categories....


----------



## KS

Parashuram1 said:


> Please do not take my intent negative in the following comment but your soldiers could definitely do with some decent new assault rifles. Those Self Reloading Rifles look terrible and Stens look really obsolete. Not to mention the Self Reloading Rifles' bulky mass and ergonomic issues in modern combat.
> 
> These ladies need some new assault rifles that are lightweight, can endure punishment as well as effective.



There is nothing wrong in what you said.

But that is Indian Army for you. Always planning for high-ticket purchases that may never be used in battle and neglecting the foot soldier. His basic bullet proof vest, his assault rifle etc.

Need some visionary at the top in all three - Army, MoD , MoF - at the same time, who can coordinate these changes.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

wakapdf said:


> which one would you say is the most elite:
> gurkhas, garud or force one
> is there any hierarchy or are they all elite but specialized for different environments? what is the self defence style used by these guys, is it krav maga, or tae-kwon-do like our guys?



To try and answer your question:
The Gurkhas are an Infantry Regiment, albeit with a long and distinguished record. The "Garuds" are a specialised Commando Force of the IAF, similar to the SSG in Pakistan. The Force One is a specialised Police Force similar to SWAT teams.
Therefore they are specialised for different tasks.

As far as the last question is concerned: AFAIK, different martial arts including the ones that you mention have been part of their training curricula. Of them, Krav-Maga is a relatively new entry (probably less than a decade).
BTW, elements of different martial arts are taught, again because of their different utilities. Some help to increase physical reflexes and agility, some develop mental and psycho-motor skills, concentration and so on apart from their use in CQ combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Parashuram1 said:


> Please do not take my intent negative in the following comment but your soldiers could definitely do with some decent new assault rifles. Those Self Reloading Rifles look terrible and Stens look really obsolete. Not to mention the Self Reloading Rifles' bulky mass and ergonomic issues in modern combat.
> 
> These ladies need some new assault rifles that are lightweight, can endure punishment as well as effective.



You have an extremely good point there. However the equipment in both the Military and Para-Military forces follow a "trickle-down" method of distribution. I.E. the most important and elite units get the most sophisticated gear. 
Now the ladies in question belong to the CRPF which is in fact a Police unit, hence the SLRs. If they get posted to an active area, then they are likely to get the INSAS or AKs. No H&Ks or Tavors for them. 
While the Home Guards (a CD unit) still train with the venerable Lee-Enfields. But then they are the least likely to use them in business- so that somewhat balances out.

Hope that helps clarify.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

rockstar said:


>



They all look fairer and Chinese to me


----------



## Ammyy

JonAsad said:


> They all look fairer and Chinese to me



why????


----------



## JonAsad

DRDO said:


> why????



because they all look like Chinese


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

JonAsad said:


> They all look fairer and Chinese to me



Just look at the two-wheeler parked in the back.
Also there is an auto-rickshaw in the last picture.

Do you think that south-asians are not much fair in colour?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

JonAsad said:


> because they all look like Chinese



LOLLLL, Because they were kidnapped and put in Indian uniforms.


----------



## KS

Capt.Popeye said:


> You have an extremely good point there. However the equipment in both the Military and Para-Military forces follow a "trickle-down" method of distribution. I.E. the most important and elite units get the most sophisticated gear.
> Now the ladies in question belong to the CRPF which is in fact a Police unit, hence the SLRs. *If they get posted to an active area, then they are likely to get the INSAS or AKs. No H&Ks or Tavors for them. *
> While the Home Guards (a CD unit) still train with the venerable Lee-Enfields. But then they are the least likely to use them in business- so that somewhat balances out.
> 
> Hope that helps clarify.



Actually Tavor and AK are the weapons of choice in Kashmir , not INSAS.

Almost all the RR units are being equipped with Tavors and if not with the AKs as these are more suitable for CQBs than INSAS.


----------



## KS

JonAsad said:


> They all look fairer and Chinese to me





JonAsad said:


> because they all look like Chinese



They dont look like Chinese to me.....But rather of the Tibetan stock.

You know Chinese and Tibetans are entirely different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

MAFIAN GOD said:


> Just look at the two-wheeler parked in the back.
> Also there is an auto-rickshaw in the last picture.



Ok i can see that.



MAFIAN GOD said:


> Do you think that south-asians are not much fair in colour?



Forget the color, like i said they look more Chinese than Indian.


----------



## JonAsad

> You know Chinese and Tibetans are entirely different.



Not much difference between them physically, put an indian and tibetan side by side, hell yeah tibetan looks 90&#37; more chinese than indian


----------



## Ammyy

JonAsad said:


> Not much difference between them physically, put an indian and tibetan side by side, hell yeah tibetan looks 90&#37; more chinese than indian



Japanese and Chinese looks same so ???? Chinese are Japanese ???

What a stupid logic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

JonAsad said:


> Not much difference between them physically, put an indian and tibetan side by side, hell yeah tibetan looks 90% more chinese than indian



There is nothing called 'Chinese' in the first place.

The scientific term is 'Mongoloid'. And we have our share of Mongoloid people in India. 

And give the choice to a Tibetan he will 100% choose India over China


----------



## Ammyy

I think they are at LAL kila

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

DRDO said:


> I think they are at LAL kila



Is that Tavor?
It looks lethal.

Jai Israel


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Karthic Sri said:


> Actually Tavor and AK are the weapons of choice in Kashmir , not INSAS.
> 
> Almost all the RR units are being equipped with Tavors and if not with the AKs as these are more suitable for CQBs than INSAS.



Karthic,
RR units are from IA. These young Ladies are from the CRPF. My remarks were predicated on that fact. The CRPF in the Valley uses Aks and INSAS. Only now is MHA planning to acquire TAVORS for troops under its control. And for use in the Red Corridor first, where there are no RR units.


----------



## KS

Capt.Popeye said:


> Karthic,
> RR units are from IA. These young Ladies are from the CRPF. My remarks were predicated on that fact. The CRPF in the Valley uses Aks and INSAS. Only now is MHA planning to acquire TAVORS for troops under its control. And for use in the Red Corridor first, where there are no RR units.



Thanks for the clarification.

Maybe I understood _"if posted in active zones"_ from your post in a different sense.


----------



## madooxno9




----------



## madooxno9

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/bT_R1FRo_Rw/0.jpg

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQwy6QirLyDcAYBZhFuYSQTiBC2EtYqPIRosuGkvGEV76jXW45dHw


----------



## MST

JonAsad said:


> because they all look like Chinese



Oh yeah we hired Chinese police women during the CWG since we have a very small population and not enough police personnel (scarcasm)


----------



## baker

JonAsad said:


> because they all look like Chinese



u r a senior member in PDF right.. so behave like that one...


----------



## palash_kol

JonAsad said:


> Not much difference between them physically, put an indian and tibetan side by side, hell yeah tibetan looks 90&#37; more chinese than indian



@JonAsad...
Why dont you create a thread "Who looks like chinese??" ?? 

And keep this thread away from your thought.


----------



## baker

MAFIAN GOD said:


> Is that Tavor?
> It looks lethal.
> 
> Jai Israel



i wish all or armed forces equipped with these weapons


----------



## GareebNawaz

^^ way to expenesive


----------



## arslan_treen

baker said:


> i wish all or armed forces equipped with these weapons



its not tavor or Israeli for that matter , its Fn f2000 , the pictures is of your special protection group responsible for protecting the vvips and head of the states , they are recently equipped with these weapons and as far as its been told they are the only team equipped with these weapons , army units how ever are being equipped with tavor .


----------



## madooxno9

anyone has got any idea about M777 howitzer, is there any latest news ... and plzz do provide the links too...


----------



## baker

one of the best LCA video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## d14gtc

baker said:


> i wish all or armed forces equipped with these weapons



Actually thats fairly impractical to equip all units with TAR 21 n such as.Its basically a specialised weapon and specifially built for special operations forces.Yep most of our SF units r equiped with a variety of ammos but equiping every company with such weapons wont gonna solve the purpose.


----------



## baker

d14gtc said:


> Actually thats fairly impractical to equip all units with TAR 21 n such as.Its basically a specialised weapon and specifially built for special operations forces.Yep most of our SF units r equiped with a variety of ammos but equiping every company with such weapons wont gonna solve the purpose.



but atleast our ghatak platoons attached to every battalion has to equiped with these weapons... , i believe F-INSAS program will relieve all these issues


----------



## OldKool

Glorious Resolve said:


> because they all look like Chinese



they rather look Burmese and Thai rather than chinese ..latter being a pale skinned race and former light brown!!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Glorious Resolve said:


> They all look fairer and Chinese to me







































Here are some more "Chinese" in the "Indian" army........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndianArmy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndianArmy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

This lady loves BRAHMOS...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## d14gtc

baker said:


> but atleast our ghatak platoons attached to every battalion has to equiped with these weapons... , i believe F-INSAS program will relieve all these issues



Even might not guess som of them actually using it already too.Cant comment on F INSAS as how and where it will be adopted and used but Buddy a "Koth" of special Operations Units always full of variety of Killing machines (as witnessed few f em) infact every sort of we can even imagine


----------



## d14gtc

jha said:


> This lady loves BRAHMOS...





WE TOO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

looks great brahmoos with lady

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Super Falcon said:


> looks great brahmoos with lady



Yeah,
Also looks good; lady without Brahmos.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

what happens when SU 30MKI meets with F 15 eagle only one thing disaster in sky for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamINDIA

jha said:


> This lady loves BRAHMOS...



i bet she wants to use it as a gynormes dildo...


after all its a multi purpose missle.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tin Man

IamINDIA said:


> i bet she wants to use it as a gynormes dildo...
> 
> 
> after all its a multi purpose missle.....



If "you" are india then india is horny.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK




----------



## SpArK

*A good one.. if havent watched dont miss!!!​*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

SpArK said:


> YouTube - Salute to the Indian Army.....​
> *A good one.. if havent watched dont miss!!!​*



Agreed Benny,
BTW, it was made by Bharat Bala, the creative head of the CWG opening and closing ceremony shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



Indian Army Chief V. K. Singh inspects the guard of honour during the Army Day parade in New Delhi on January 15, 2011. The Indian army celebrated the 63rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery taking part in a parade.

Click to expand...

*





*



Indian Army's 3 Gorkha Rifles Infantry regiment march past during the Army Day parade in New Delhi on January 15, 2011. The Indian army celebrated the 63rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery taking part in a parade.

Click to expand...

*





*



Soldiers march during the Army Day parade in New Delhi January 15, 2011. India on Saturday celebrated the 63rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery on display.

Click to expand...

*





*



Indian Army soldiers present a march past to celebrate the Army Day, in New Delhi, India, Saturday, Jan. 15, 2011. Indian Army celebrates Jan. 15 every year as Army Day to commemorate the day, when General (later Field Marshal) K.M. Cariappa became the first Commander-in-Chief of Indian Armed Forces after its independence. Indian army is one of the largest standing army of the world.

Click to expand...

*





*



Indian Army soldiers present a march past to celebrate the Army Day, in New Delhi, India, Saturday, Jan. 15, 2011. Indian Army celebrates Jan. 15 every year as Army Day to commemorate the day, when General (later Field Marshal) K.M. Cariappa became the first Commander-in-Chief of Indian Armed Forces after its independence. Indian army is one of the largest standing army of the world.

Click to expand...

*





*



Indian Army soldiers march to celebrate the Army Day in New Delhi, India, Saturday, Jan. 15, 2011. Indian Army celebrates January 15 every year as Army Day to commemorate the Day, when General (later Field Marshal) K.M. Cariappa became the first Commander-in-Chief of Indian Armed Forces after Independence. Indian army is one of the largest standing army of the world.

Click to expand...

*










*



Indian Army's Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry regiment march past during the Army Day parade in New Delhi on January 15, 2011. The Indian army celebrated the 63rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery taking part in a parade.

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



Indian soldiers mounted on army tanks take part in the Army Day parade in New Delhi January 15, 2011. India on Saturday celebrated the 63rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery on display.

Click to expand...

*





*



An Indian Army T-90 tank is displayed during the Army Day parade in New Delhi on January 15, 2011. The Indian army celebrated the 63rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery taking part in a parade.

Click to expand...

*





*



Indian army soldiers demonstrate their combat skills during the Army Day parade in New Delhi on January 15, 2011. The Indian army celebrated the 63rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery taking part in a parade.

Click to expand...

*





*



Indian army soldiers demonstrate their combat skills during the Army Day parade in New Delhi on January 15, 2011. The Indian army celebrated the 63rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery taking part in a parade.

Click to expand...

*





*



Indian army soldiers demonstrate their combat skills during the Army Day parade in New Delhi on January 15, 2011. The Indian army celebrated the 63rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery taking part in a parade.

Click to expand...

*





*



The Indian Army's Pinaka multi barrel rocket launcher systems are displayed during the Army Day parade in New Delhi January 15, 2011. India on Saturday celebrated the 63rd anniversary of the formation of its national army with soldiers from various regiments and artillery on display.

Click to expand...

*





*



Indian army soldiers blow bugles during the celebrations marking the 39th anniversary of 'Vijay Diwas' (Victory Day) as they stand above a plaque listing soldiers names killed in action in Kolkata on December 16, 2010. Vijay Diwas is celebrated annually on December 16 to commemorate the victory over Pakistan during the 1971 Bangladesh war.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



Army tanks and helicopters displaying war skills during the Army Day parade at Delhi Cantt in New Delhi on Saturday. PTI

Click to expand...

*





*



Jawans of Rajputana Rifles during the Army Day parade at Delhi Cantt in New Delhi on Saturday. PTI

Click to expand...

*





*



Grenadiers march during the Army Day parade at Delhi Cantt in New Delhi on Saturday. PTI

Click to expand...

*





*



16 Cavalry jawans during the Army Day parade at Delhi Cantt in New Delhi on Saturday. PTI

Click to expand...

*





*



Army jawans shows their skills during the Army Day parade at Delhi Cantt in New Delhi on Saturday. PTI

Click to expand...

*





*



Army Chief General V K Singh presents Sena Medal to Salamadi, mother of paratrooper Imtiyaz Ahmad Thoker (Posthumously) of 1 Para (SF) during the Army Day parade at Delhi Cantt in New Delhi on Saturday. PTI

Click to expand...

*





*



Army Chief General V K Singh presenting Sena Medal to Janki Devi, wife of Naik Kushal Singh (Posthumous) of Kumaon 13RR, during the Army Day parade at Delhi Cantt in New Delhi on Saturday. PTI

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

IndianArmy said:


>



This picture has Chinese 81 star on it


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

WAQAS119 said:


> This picture has Chinese 81 star on it



This picture is of Indian soldiers from the Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry taking part in a joint excercise with Chinese troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> This picture is of Indian soldiers from the Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry taking part in a joint excercise with Chinese troops.



When did that exercise happen?


----------



## wakapdf

i think somewhere in 2008.


----------



## Storm Force

THE SOLDIERS ARE CARRYING INSAS RIFLES


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - T-90.mp4





Anyone who wants to see the full Army day parade, its in the link. Its 1 hour and 40+ minutes long.

http://webcast.gov.in/armyday/


----------



## Gabbar

YouTube - à¤à¤µà¤¾à¤¨à¥à¤ à¤à¥ à¤¸à¥à¤¹à¤¤ à¤à¤¾ à¤°à¤¾à¤


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## paritosh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Ok i can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the color, like i said they look more Chinese than Indian.



even people in your northern areas look like chinese...mongloid would be amore politically correct term to use...
the northern and eastern areas of India have a blending of mongloid features with south-asian features...
as in Nepal...


----------



## d14gtc

WAQAS119 said:


> This picture has Chinese 81 star on it





yes .... but plz see beyond these STAR ... some REAL MIGHT do exist too.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## IndianArmy

WAQAS119 said:


> This picture has Chinese 81 star on it



If There is a Water Mark of BR on Chinese Military photos, do those troops become Indian??? It was so silly of you Waqas ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianArmy

Its Indian Military Picture thread Zhenghe, Police donr come under military.... and Whats with that Mother giving milk to her baby??


----------



## LURKER

just to satisfy his ego 

grow up


----------



## IndianArmy

What do you think about the "Shifuji's" Training provided to Indian Military and Para Military forces??? He is One of a Kind ....


----------



## LEO99

self delete

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------


----------



## LEO99




----------



## LEO99




----------



## LEO99

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------


----------



## LEO99

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------


----------



## LEO99

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------



---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------


----------



## LEO99

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------


----------



## LEO99




----------



## LEO99

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEO99




----------



## LEO99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEO99




----------



## LEO99

fallen heroes of kashmir





---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------
Kashmiri people hail slain India patriot






---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------


----------



## LEO99

self delete


----------



## LEO99



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEO99

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------


----------



## LEO99




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## Ignited Mind

Can anyone tell me what's the number of ALH dhruv on order/already inducted in IA/IAF/IN?


----------



## truthseeker2010

36 with IAF with no more orders as of now.
8 with IN with no further orders.
45 with IA with 105 on order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

INS Deepak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bheem

Great Snaps ... carry on


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## Paan Singh

LEO99 said:


>



seems like nana patekarP


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

Originally Posted by pmaitra at ***


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## LaBong

LEO99 said:


>



Seems they have changed the stupid orange paint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silentinksoldier

superbikez said:


> *mujhe ye commando pix dekhkar asa lag raha hey jesay may Vietnam ke war ke tasveerain aur us waqt ke army aur uskay weapons dekhrahaa hoon *



chasma lagaa le yaar....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whiplash

Prism said:


> seems like nana patekarP





That IS Nana Patekar O_O


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## zavis2003

LEO99 said:


> fallen heroes of kashmir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------
> Kashmiri people hail slain India patriot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




this is not correct kashmiries hate indian and india hate kashmiries
so what u wanna show here with foto editing 
u b_uudy damn As_ whole indian


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

zavis2003 said:


> this is not correct kashmiries hate indian and india hate kashmiries
> so what u wanna show here with foto editing
> u b_uudy damn As_ whole indian





Haha...Photo editing??...Propoganda acche se ap logon ki brainwash kar gaya he!

These photos are of a village of a commando of Indian Army who died fighting terrorists in the Kashmir valley last year.

And for you information and many other Pakistanis like you....Indian Army has a lot of Kashmiris fighting for them.

I am not saying that whole of Kashmir is pro Indian but you guys have to understand that whole of Kashmir is not pro Pakistani too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baker

zavis2003 said:


> this is not correct kashmiries hate indian and india hate kashmiries
> so what u wanna show here with foto editing
> u b_uudy damn As_ whole indian



please give some respect to this fallen soldier who give his life to his mother land....... 
and show your anti indian mentality in some other thread...

peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YouTube - Live republic day parade from Newdelhi part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAWTJvGzdiQ


----------



## FulcrumD

The parade is getting lacklusture day by day.


----------



## Roybot

Liquid said:


> YouTube - Live republic day parade from Newdelhi part 1



Lol the band leader at 1:16 is wearing fake mustache/beard? or am i imagining things?


----------



## Super Falcon

looks very very powerfull navy to me


----------



## BlackDiamond

roy_gourav said:


> Lol the Sikh band leader at 1:16 is wearing fake mustache/beard? or am i imagining things?



That's the Punjab Regiment and he's a Muslim. He also led the band in the 2010 Indian Republic Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackDiamond




----------



## Roybot

BlackDiamond said:


> That's the Punjab Regiment and he's a Muslim. He also led the band in the 2010 Indian Republic Day.



Oh right fair enough, cause in the video it seems like he is wearing fake mustache and it has fallen off from the left side of his face.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

BlackDiamond said:


> That's the Punjab Regiment and he's a Muslim. He also led the band in the 2010 Indian Republic Day.



In the IA, _only_ Sikhs wear beards. This rule _may_ be relaxed in _operational areas_. Please check your information again.


----------



## d14gtc

zavis2003 said:


> this is not correct kashmiries hate indian and india hate kashmiries
> so what u wanna show here with foto editing
> u b_uudy damn As_ whole indian



see the nxt vedio (at 5.05)..... this is Jammu & kashmir Light Infantry.... n these all soldiers belongs to J&k region.... see thier faces and devotion.... you ll have your reply...and btw we can use even worse slants than you can even imagine from your s..t mind but we dont....and thats where the difference comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iqbal_Brar

roy_gourav said:


> Lol the Sikh band leader at 1:16 is wearing fake mustache/beard? or am i imagining things?



hes not Sikh he's muslim.. and muslims in punjab who keep full facial hair usually shave off little part of their mustache directly under their nose to satisfy their religious rehats...


----------



## Hindustani

roy_gourav said:


> Lol the Sikh band leader at 1:16 is wearing fake mustache/beard? or am i imagining things?





Iqbal_Brar said:


> hes not Sikh he's muslim.. and muslims in punjab who keep full facial hair usually shave off little part of their mustache directly under their nose to satisfy their religious rehats...



Yeah it's the Punjab Regiment , and the guy's a Muslim. He's also seen in this video at 6:33 2010 Rep Day Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silentinksoldier

http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/iaf-garud-red-flag-s.jpggarud


----------



## ganimi kawa

*The Su 30 mki, gentlemen!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*India's own Intermediate Jet trainer aircraft HAL HJT-36 Sitara
*





























[/IMG]

YouTube - Indian Aircraft - 2 Intermediate Jet Trainer (IJT/HJT-36) Sitara


----------



## SpArK

*EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS: Eurocopter Fennec At Recent Indian Army Trials In Leh​*















This Eurocopter AS550C3 Fennec is expected to be on static display at Aero India 2011 next week at Yelahanka. The helicopter is competing for the Indian Army's 197 reconnaissance and surveillance helicopter (RSH) competition against the Russian Kamov Ka-226.

Livefist: EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS: Eurocopter Fennec At Recent Indian Army Trials In Leh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Mh, will the Ka226 also be at AERO INDIA? If not and the Mig 35 also not coming, does this mean the Kamov is out and the Fennec finally chosen?
Honestly I can understand that MMRCA with several contenders and big offset, ToT offers needs time for evaluation and decisions, but why this LUH competition, or the HLH, HCH competitions needs so long, when there are always only 2 contenders left?


----------



## Archie

Well Eurocopter is the leading contender to BAG the order for 197 Light Utility Helicopters


----------



## sancho

Archie said:


> Well Eurocopter is the leading contender to BAG the order for 197 Light Utility Helicopters



That's not surprising by the fact that they won the initial competition as well, but what takes so long then? Why the dicision is so delayed and we recently see more and more problems with the helicopters, that should be replaced?
The same kind of delays caused the death of several IAF fighter pilots, because they still have to fly outdated Migs.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Mh, will the Ka226 also be at AERO INDIA?


Yes. Apart from this there would be many other helicopters from Russia in aero India.
I hope the decision is made soon and also the induction.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Read the last line!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*India's LCH!! at AERO INDIA 2011
*


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



India's 1st upgraded Mig-29UPG flying from Gromov

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whiplash

Liquid said:


>


 
Needs a paint job.


----------



## Parashuram1

Pardon me for asking, but your attack helicopter seems to carry very less weapons compared to other light attack helicopters in the field. The American-made AH-1 Cobra seems to be able to carry quad-ATGM racks as compared to yours as well as larger multiple rocket pods. Could you enlighten me as to how come your manufacturers did not think of increasing the helicopter's ability to carry a more world standard amount of munitions and instead have so less?


----------



## Roybot

Parashuram1 said:


> Pardon me for asking, but your attack helicopter seems to carry very less weapons compared to other light attack helicopters in the field. The American-made AH-1 Cobra seems to be able to carry quad-ATGM racks as compared to yours as well as larger multiple rocket pods. Could you enlighten me as to how come your manufacturers did not think of increasing the helicopter's ability to carry a more world standard amount of munitions and instead have so less?


 
Its not the final product, it will have few more changes before it gets inducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Parashuram1 said:


> Pardon me for asking, but your attack helicopter seems to carry very less weapons compared to other light attack helicopters in the field. The American-made AH-1 Cobra seems to be able to carry quad-ATGM racks as compared to yours as well as larger multiple rocket pods. Could you enlighten me as to how come your manufacturers did not think of increasing the helicopter's ability to carry a more world standard amount of munitions and instead have so less?


 
Most of the attack Helis including AH-1 Cobra and LCH have 4 hard points to carry weaponry. You can fix whatever weapon systems(ATGM, Rockets etc) on those hardpoints.

Cobra






LCH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parashuram1

Abir said:


> Most of the attack Helis including AH-1 Cobra and LCH have 4 hard points to carry weaponry. You can fix whatever weapon systems(ATGM, Rockets etc) on those hardpoints.
> 
> Cobra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCH


 
Do you see the difference in the capacity of weapons both helicopters are holding? Does your LCH also have an equal capacity to carry the larger rocket pods and the quad-store ATGM carriage as shown in the American AH-1?


----------



## IndianArmy

Parashuram1 said:


> Do you see the difference in the capacity of weapons both helicopters are holding? Does your LCH also have an equal capacity to carry the larger rocket pods and the quad-store ATGM carriage as shown in the American AH-1?


 
LCH Is for Mountain warfare, its made keeping in mind the Wish lists of Kargil war, where a need for a potent helicopter with a required service ceiling was felt when a Mi-17 was shot down as it was neither agile nor maneuverable in the service ceiling it had to serve...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Parashuram1 said:


> Do you see the difference in the capacity of weapons both helicopters are holding? Does your LCH also have an equal capacity to carry the larger rocket pods and the quad-store ATGM carriage as shown in the American AH-1?


 
Thats just one of the weapons configuration that can be used with the LCH. Different configurations depending on the mission? Its all about the useful load capacity of the LCH, which is about 2900Kg. So if the weapons weigh less than the useful load limit and can be integrated it can be used with the LCH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Parashuram1 said:


> Do you see the difference in the capacity of weapons both helicopters are holding? Does your LCH also have an equal capacity to carry the larger rocket pods and the quad-store ATGM carriage as shown in the American AH-1?


 
The final load-out configuration of the LCH will be confirmed only when the Helicopter will get its operational clearances and be inducted.

That said; the primary brief for the designers was to design a 'cost-effective, light, nimble helicopter with a high service ceiling'. THe Northern battle-fields were uppermost in the minds of the planners in the services. The Apache does not fit into those parameters. Which is why limited number of Apaches or equivalents are being considered for the IAF in the Attack Helicopter role. The final selection in that segment will mainly see service on the Western Front with the Strike Corps. 

The LCH will mainly be an IA whirly-bird.


----------



## LaBong

Parashuram1 said:


> Do you see the difference in the capacity of weapons both helicopters are holding? Does your LCH also have an equal capacity to carry the larger rocket pods and the quad-store ATGM carriage as shown in the American AH-1?


 
The empty weight and max take off weight of Cobra is 6,600 lb and 10,000 lb, which is for LCH 5621 lb and 8818 lb. 

So there is not much difference in Useful load of both Helicopters.


----------



## KS

Parashuram1 said:


> Do you see the difference in the capacity of weapons both helicopters are holding? Does your LCH also have an equal capacity to carry the larger rocket pods and the *quad-store ATGM carriage* as shown in the American AH-1?


 
Yes Parashuram, it is capable of carrying* LAHAT* ATGM in a quad package.













Though the above pictures are of Dhruv WSI, it shows they can be integrated with LCH as and when needed.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## blackops

marcos


----------



## blackops




----------



## blackops




----------



## blackops




----------



## blackops




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## baker

Liquid said:


>


 
thanks for sharing.. really a nice video.. sad part is many cant understand the language.....


----------



## EastWest

So..plz briefly tell us what are these videos about???


----------



## baker

EastWest said:


> So..plz briefly tell us what are these videos about???


 
he is karthick an actor in tamil film industry... he went to AVADI.. and himself drives arjun tank 
and he explains how he felt after driving... nothing much technical but nice to here comments from a common person.....


----------



## Whiplash

blackops said:


> marcos


 
Is this a joke?
Thats shiv Aroor


----------



## Silk

Whiplash said:


> Is this a joke?
> Thats shiv Aroor


 
The guy is stupid. I have read his blog and it is filled with basic crap. Let us look at this. If you shoot this weapon you have a problem with your eyes. Unblievable that boys are allowed to give opinions without understanding the facts.


----------



## Silk

Liquid said:


>


 
Those are not militants but freedomfighters of the part that you brutally occupied. So, we give you rights to post and you abuse it by spreading propaganda? Or is this another fake killing? Your soldiers are good with that.


----------



## d14gtc

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> I agree with Tyagi..its SIG SG 540.
> 
> Moreover..he is an officer of the Kumaon regiment and not a soldier.


 
hey buddy... comon isnt " Every Men/Women serving the nation in armed forces is a "soldier" at first itself".. irrespective of the ranks they r holding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Silk said:


> Those are not militants but freedomfighters of the part that you brutally occupied. So, we give you rights to post and you abuse it by spreading propaganda? Or is this another fake killing? Your soldiers are good with that.


 
Hahahaaha...thanks for good laugh.... You can keep calling them freedumb fighters...! But whole world excluding you calls them something else...

LMAO..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## SyedF

Liquid said:


>


 
PAINT PEELING OFF??


----------



## Ghoster

SyedF said:


> PAINT PEELING OFF??


 
YES......Now what's next.....engine dropping out??


----------



## IndianArmy

SyedF said:


> PAINT PEELING OFF??


 
It was never painted Before The Airshow, It was Like this from the very first day....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FulcrumD

Those are marks made by the stickers holding the sensors during flight tests,after they were taken out it took out some paint with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalai Lama

Liquid said:


>


 
Arjun looks badass in this pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baker

TheDeletedUser said:


> Arjun looks badass in this pic.


 
he is always....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Maldivians using Indian tavors.


----------



## IBRIS

*New LCH Video*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*The Dhruv goes to Siachen*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Jammu and Kashmir police officers in specially designed combat uniforms train at the Sujwan police training camp on the outskirts of Jammu, India, Saturday, Feb. 26, 2011. The police officers were taught new techniques to handle unruly mobs without using any lethal weapons during a special training to maintain law and order in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Liquid said:


>


 
*Awesome pics....What a beast...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat




----------



## SyedF

Liquid said:


> *The Dhruv goes to Siachen*


 
Don't worry it'll crash there pretty soon too!!


----------



## @nline

Nice pictures.


----------



## Super Falcon

SU 35 looks awsome yaaaar


----------



## Skull and Bones

Super Falcon said:


> *SU 35* looks awsome yaaaar


 
Correction!
Thats SU 30mki


----------



## baker

IA stallion


----------



## baker




----------



## Water Car Engineer

Maldivian soldiers use Para's tavors.


----------



## BoB's

Awesome pics from AERO INDIA


----------



## BoB's

SKAT Team


----------



## IBRIS

*Tank EX in Avadi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DMLA

natgeo - MISSION ARMY










part ii has a small clip of Arjun MBT in action!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Arjun tank looks so tough in that video!!


----------



## Whiplash

Liquid said:


> Arjun tank looks so tough in that video!!


 
For those who want to skip, the arjun is seen at 5:30


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS

*Indian army soldiers get off from C-130 J Super Hercules*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jzsinr/5153239820/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jzsinr/5162895479/sizes/o/in/set-72157625748447111/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IBRIS

*Desert Ferari*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Nice pics IBRIS!


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS

*Commander Poornima*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

*Bridge laying Tank on Arjun Chassis*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Credit Goes To Black Eagle Of ****

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

Liquid said:


> *Credit Goes To Black Eagle Of ****


 
Holly-molly, I didn't even noticed that when i created that image few days ago. kudos to Black Eagle for pointing it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Capt.Popeye

Liquid said:


>


 
Interesting views of the Cheetah helicopters above, unmistakably fitted with gun-pods (quite a rare sight) have'nt seen any other pictures of Cheetahs similarly outfitted.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## Water Car Engineer

Post some with out your sig..


----------



## IBRIS

Liquid said:


> Post some with out your sig..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Hello, I meant with out any affects or your sig..

I like this one, but not the sig.


----------



## IBRIS

Liquid said:


> Hello, I meant with out any affects or your sig..



I like this one, but not the sig.
Ok, i'll try to recapture it with the sig...


----------



## IBRIS

Liquid said:


> Hello, I meant with out any affects or your sig..
> 
> I like this one, but not the sig.


Here you go buddy, hope you like it......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Liquid said:


>



Did the Dhruv always have a rear door or is this some new development?


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Kashmir gets new anti-riot force*

*watch the video..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

roy_gourav said:


> Did the Dhruv always have a rear door or is this some new development?


 
Dhruvs have always had the rear clamshell doors. The doors are used for loading cargo and stretchers in CASEVAC role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GareebNawaz

Some bad a$$ photos there Liquid Sahib!! Can you tell me which regiment they belong to?


----------



## Roybot

I think they are CRPF troops being trained by some army/nsg guy?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GareebNawaz said:


> Some bad a$$ photos there Liquid Sahib!! Can you tell me which regiment they belong to?


 


> SHIFUJI,Shifu ji,WORLD'S BEST COMMANDO TRAINER,SHIFU DEEPAK,NSG COMMANDOS TRAINING ,NSG TRAINER,Indian Para Commandos training



Here is the quote...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> National Security Guard commandos during the inauguration of a NSG regional hub in Chennai.










> Manipur police commandos fire tear gas shells to disperse civilians


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Nalwa

Liquid said:


> Here is the quote...


 
I think these pics are of the anti-Naxal focussed jungle warfare training school in Kanker, Chattisgarh.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## baker

i think they are anti naxal force in Chandigarh...


----------



## Nirvana

*Floggers Of Hashimara*


----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Nirvana




----------



## Nirvana

HASHIMARA - A strategic Air Force Base located in the Jalpaiguri district of West Bengal - close to border of bhutan [ 17 km ] , bangladesh and china .

the base is currently under upgrade.

I think after Floggers are Retired from air force , we should deploy Upgraded Sukhois and MMRCA here in future.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*THE LCA MISSION simulator *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhagat

http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/indianarmyonsalisburyplain.jpg

Indian Army have been training with British troops on Salisbury Plain in Wiltshire in 2008


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat

Indian Military Representatives Attending the Coronation of King Edward VII, by Sir (John) Benjamin Stone (died 1914)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat




----------



## bhagat

The force started off as the Indian Marine Special Force, the first batch qualifying in February 1987


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bhagat said:


> http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/indianarmyonsalisburyplain.jpg
> 
> Indian Army have been training with British troops on Salisbury Plain in Wiltshire in 2008


----------



## Super Falcon

awsome pics man thax to you all for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## Abingdonboy

IBRIS said:


>


 
Can I get an I.D on these guys NSG?? + where is this??

Looking good though!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Can I get an I.D on these guys NSG?? + where is this??
> 
> Looking good though!


 
Looks like they are part of the security cover at the Republic Day parade in New Delhi on 26th January. They are covering the public viewing stands. Probably NSG or Delhi Police commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*HAL LCH*











*HAL LUH mockup*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indian MiG-29K*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Found this vid, never seen it before:

Su-30 MKI fighter aircraft perform buddy re-fuelling


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Whiplash

Liquid said:


> *Indian MiG-29K*


 
Since when does the navy have aerial refuellers


----------



## truthseeker2010

Can't they use Air Force's refuellers?


----------



## d14gtc

Capt.Popeye said:


> Looks like they are part of the security cover at the Republic Day parade in New Delhi on 26th January. They are covering the public viewing stands. Probably NSG or Delhi Police commandos.


 
Its NSG buddy at Rublic Day Parade ............. only NSG provides wide arrey of security cover to VVIPs with Sharp Shooters around 2 kms of radius of main vanue..... Delhi police commandoes only cover the whole strech all along the Parade route.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Whiplash said:


> Since when does the navy have aerial refuellers


 
The IN does not have refuellers yet. Those pictures were taken while the IN's MiG-29 KUBs were being tested with Russian refuellers prior to delivery. However the IN's MiG-29s are compatible with the IAF's Il-78 Midas AAR aircraft.


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> The IN does not have refuellers yet. Those pictures were taken while the IN's MiG-29 KUBs were being tested with Russian refuellers prior to delivery. However the IN's MiG-29s are compatible with the IAF's Il-78 Midas AAR aircraft.



Yes, whilst compatible with IAF AARs the practical usage hen operating in CBG out at sea and hence no IAF AAR asset, to use buddy refuelling between Mig-29ks as the USN do with FA//-18s ( as seen in my vid^^^, Su30MKI buddy refuelling)


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> An Indian army soldier displays his skills during a "Know Your Army" exhibition in Ahmadabad, India, Monday, March 14, 2011. The three day is being held to create awareness about the army amid citizen.











> Indian army Gorkha soldiers perform Khukuri dance during a "Know Your Army" exhibition in Ahmadabad, India, Monday, March 14, 2011. The three day is being held to create awareness about the army amid citizen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Indian President Pratibha Patil (L) presents Standards and Colours to Air Force personnel during a ceremony at the Bagdogra Air Force station, some 20 kms from Siliguri, on March 9, 2011. Patil was in Bagdogra to present the President's Standards to 44 Squadron and 110 Helicopter Unit, popularly known as the 'Mighty Jets' and 'Vanguards'.










> Indian Air Force personnel salute during a ceremony attended by Indian President Pratibha Patil at the Bagdogra Air Force station, some 20 kms from Siliguri, on March 9, 2011. Patil was in Bagdogra to present the President's Standards to 44 Squadron and 110 Helicopter Unit, popularly known as the 'Mighty Jets' and 'Vanguards'.










> Indian President Pratibha Patil (C, in orange) inspects a guard of honour during a ceremony at the Bagdogra Air Force station, some 20 kms from Siliguri, on March 9, 2011.










> Indian Air Force personnel march past during a ceremony attended by Indian President Pratibha Patil at the Bagdogra Air Force station, some 20 kms from Siliguri, on March 9, 2011.


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## Super Falcon

fully equipped indian airforce specially with the state of the art tech and indian navy is giant when comes to aquiring weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent X

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6711/2encounter.jpg

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1649/6soldiers.jpg


http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/7262/8trackblastsrinagar.jpg


http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/6443/12arjun.jpg


http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7324/14army.jpg


http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/3358/14army2.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhagat

Agent X said:


> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6711/2encounter.jpg
> 
> http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1649/6soldiers.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/7262/8trackblastsrinagar.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/6443/12arjun.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7324/14army.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/3358/14army2.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwari

Awesome pics guys keep them coming


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> *Lakshya-2 in a laboratory at the ADE.*

























> Ordnance Factory Tiruchirappalli (OFT) comes out with *''Trichy Assault Rifle''*


----------



## Dalai Lama

What's up with that rifle? Part of F-INSAS?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

TheDeletedUser said:


> What's up with that rifle? Part of F-INSAS?


 
Not a part of F-INSAS.

Here is the thread.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/98975-ordnance-factory-trichy-bring-out-rifle-good-ak-47-a.html


This is a complete surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwari




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Mooring testing on aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya 
*


----------



## bhagat

Marwari said:


>



Please post army images they are not armythey are state police constable


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## bhagat

Fourteen cadets from Afghanistan were also passed out from the academy on March 19.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Manipur soldiers






Manipur police


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Whiplash

Liquid said:


>


You do not wanna mess with this guy


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Oleo-Resin (Chilli) Based Hand Grenade*

Welcome to TECHPORT - A Department of Science & Technology Initiative


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*mechanized forces*

*T-90, ARJUN, T-72, BMP 2*


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## baker

worth to watch video..... as usual rocky and mayur rocks

Onboard and forks out


Rocky and Mayur uncover the riddle of INS Viraat


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Liquid said:


> *mechanized forces*
> 
> *T-90, ARJUN, T-72, BMP 2*


 
i dont want to sound like a troll but even though the t90 is a gud tank looking at its cramped interior really made me realize that t 72 should no longer be a bae line for futur tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

HaHaaaaa..apna ghar mai kya ho raha hai, woh dikhta nahi,woh to kitna hi zal fuke raakh ho uska kya hame to bus doorbeen lage ke padosi pe nazar rakhni hae.

Shame on you for killing, abducting and torturing Baloch, Pasthun and every possible minority...This is called something to be ashamed of..


Aare Aaye hame seekh sikhane...
Finally do you want us to flood the site of all attrocities by your army to Baloch and POashtoon?

Tujhe to kuch hooga nahi, but hame ban lag jayega. See the hypocrisy on the forum...



Guys just ignore these trolls, they have nothing better to do in life(BTW come to think of it, how can they possibly have.?.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops




----------



## blackops




----------



## blackops




----------



## blackops




----------



## blackops

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

dhruv looking so cool in this picture wow


----------



## bhagat

blackops said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------
> 
> dhruv looking so cool in this picture wow


 
where is dhruv in this picture..?


----------



## Super Falcon

looking great


----------



## Dalai Lama

*The INS 'Suvarna'' (P52)*






*The INS 'Ranvir' (D54)*






*Naval pilots*






*Mig-29K's @ Refuelling*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalai Lama

*A couple of Coast Guard Offshore patrol vessels and the INS Rannvir:*






















*From the INS Rana (Jan 24 '010 Exercise): *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EastWest



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

*Naval Dhruv*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

Indian Navy's Il-38 Sea Dragon anti-submarine aircraft undergoing trials in Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

*INS VIKRAMADITHYA *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

*Officers of the Indian Navy with their Chinese counterparts*






*The INS 'Brahmaputra':*






*The INS 'Ganga' (F22)*






*The INS Ranjit (D53)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

Might have been posted already but I really like the look of this vessel. 

*Pictures of INS Shivalik (India's first home built Stealth Frigate) will be commissioned by End of April*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

Let's not forget the first anti-submarine corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

*Training exercise with the Singapore Navy in the Bay of Bengal. The vessel on the left is Singapore's stealth frigate.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

* On-board the Shivalik!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

*IN Harriers
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

*Indian Navy in Recent Rescue Operation *

At about 6 am on Thursday, about 450 nautical miles off Mumbai, a merchant ship MV BBC Orinoco with a crew of 14 members, including five Ukrainians and nine Filipinos, reported to the Indian Navy that they were being attacked by pirates.

The crew locked themselves in the ship's engine room and the steering compartment and communicated with their agents, UK MTO Dubai, on e-mail. Dubai, in turn, intimated the Indian Navy for assistance. 

On receipt of this information, the Indian Navy promptly detached one of its missile corvettes, INS Veer, to intercept the distressed vessel and also sailed a capital ship INS Delhi with a team of Marine Commandos (MARCOS) embarked.

One of the navy's long range maritime patrol aircraft was extensively deployed for aerial surveillance.

The Indian Coast Guard, too, responded with alacrity adjusting all routine deployments to keep one or more Dornier aircraft on hot standby, besides asking their ships on assigned mission to be also on stand-by.

At daybreak on Friday, the naval forces, which had arrived at the scene, commenced their actions.

MARCOS rappelled onto the merchant ship from a Sea King helicopter and took the crew, who were locked in compartments, to safety, while the helicopter provided air borne fire support. 

The merchant-men was boarded by naval personnel and a thorough search is currently in progress.

The ship will set course for its destination once the boarding party reports all clear. Although no pirates remained onboard, implements such as crow bar, knives etc., were found aboard the ship.

MV BBC Orinoco is a general cargo carrier and is registered in Antigua and Barbuda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

*Indo-Thai training exercise*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> SECURITY BLANKET: Punjab police commandos guard the PCA stadium in Mohali on Saturday, ahead of the high-voltage India-Pakistan World Cup semi-final match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

*NDA, IMA & Various Infantry Platoons*











































Image courtesy: Kunal from D F I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

What a killer..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baker

@Liquid 
thanks for keeping this thread alive with such a nice pictures


----------



## Kinetic

*Punjab police SWAT*

Deployed for WC semifinal in Mohali...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bhagat

Kinetic said:


> *Punjab police SWAT*
> 
> Deployed for WC semifinal in Mohali...


 
ohh thanks brother....i am searching for these images since afternoon .....

Israeli instructors were specially brought to provide specialized training to the members of the team...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

^^^ It is interesting to see the use of both mp7's and AK's. Different fire teams for different roles ofcourse!


----------



## Abingdonboy

bhagat said:


> ohh thanks brother....i am searching for these images since afternoon .....
> 
> *Israeli instructors were specially brought to provide specialized training to* the members of the team...


 
Links?? Why was this bot more publicised??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> @Liquid
> thanks for keeping this thread alive with such a nice pictures



No problem.




















> Links?? Why was this bot more publicised??



Israeli trainers for SWAT teams of Punjab Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Why cant the Force one have an attire similar to this?? Now this is what I call a Commando... Great find guys


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Punjab SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

^^^

check out the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guest11

What's with the desert camo guys. I think black or dark blue would have been better. Just like every other SRT or CT units .


----------



## GareebNawaz

great job guys!! keep em coming!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Punjab SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Liquid said:


> ^^^
> 
> check out the video.


 
Regarding the YouTube video is all the footage real?? There seems to be at least 10 DIFFERENT security forces protecting the stadium many of whom I've never heard of. Who are the RAB- Rapid Action Battelion? Are the guys wearing camo with lights on their head IA? They don't look like IA-camo + weapons + is the helo IAF (M-17) as it is painted green and I'm sure all IaF gels are grey and does the Punjab police department operate the Bell 417 Ranger seen in the vid as the IAF doesn't. Is this all real- Indian footage it is really confusing!


----------



## bhagat

Abingdonboy said:


> Regarding the YouTube video is all the footage real?? There seems to be at least 10 DIFFERENT security forces protecting the stadium many of whom I've never heard of. *Who are the RAB- Rapid Action Battelion? Are the guys wearing camo with lights on their head IA? They don't look like IA-camo + weapons + is the helo IAF (M-17) as it is painted green* and I'm sure all IaF gels are grey and does the Punjab police department operate the Bell 417 Ranger seen in the vid as the IAF doesn't. Is this all real- Indian footage it is really confusing!


 
they are Bangladesh defence forces....


----------



## desimorty

try again when i have the time...


----------



## Abingdonboy

jatt said:


> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/d1pP1J6c0m8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kbxVnEDKSZw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Lnco_ZOUrvo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/q4--Xt-EGKg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/d1pP1J6c0m8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe><iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/c1Uqbfh7n_E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> a must watch for all
> i would highly recommend these videos
> gives you some insight
> how the heck do you guys embedd these you tube videos?



Can you repost these vids? Click insert vid in banner above and paste video link to embed.


----------



## elite

Liquid said:


> Punjab SWAT


 
This dress looks great.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Veeru

Abingdonboy said:


> Regarding the YouTube video is all the footage real?? There seems to be at least 10 DIFFERENT security forces protecting the stadium many of whom I've never heard of. Who are the RAB- Rapid Action Battelion? Are the guys wearing camo with lights on their head IA? They don't look like IA-camo + weapons + is the helo IAF (M-17) as it is painted green and I'm sure all IaF gels are grey and does the Punjab police department operate the Bell 417 Ranger seen in the vid as the IAF doesn't. Is this all real- Indian footage it is really confusing!


 

If you had visited the commonwealth games delhi 2010 you could have guessed. There were about 16 different types of security forces/police/paramilitary forces deployed.

And the Blue one in CWG 2010 were *anti sabotage teams *and green/khaki checks are to deal with *nuclear/chemical/biological attack*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Whoa! Check out Mumbai PD's new hardware:
News: All in one-minute @ 2 PM - Video | The Times of India

It seems most PD's throughout the country are upgrading at a speedy rate. On this vid you can spy new weaponry, new cars and new riot gear. A big + nice going, internationally comparable. It's good to see Indian forces finally catching up with its rising image, just a shame it took an event like 26/11 for it to happen. Better late than never. But still a log way to go.

Any similar pics/ vids would be much appreciated ( Indian PD's upgrading process)


----------



## Abingdonboy

Veeru said:


> If you had visited the commonwealth games delhi 2010 you could have guessed. There were about 16 different types of security forces/police/paramilitary forces deployed.
> 
> And the Blue one in CWG 2010 were *anti sabotage teams *and green/khaki checks are to deal with *nuclear/chemical/biological attack*.


 Any pics/vids possible? Thanks.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Check out these pic of forces @ Wankheade, looking great!!:

CRPF Rapid Action Force (in line with same kit and tactics as CRPF in Kashmir):








+ check out the BLACK INSAS!!^^

Mumbai PD QRT:


----------



## Abingdonboy

An IAF pilot with his wife during Aero India 2011 

stange hat any info behind it??





Indian cricket team escorted by armored vehicles on Mumbai ahead of Saturday's big game.
Good to see Marksmen in service.^^


Read more at: http://www.ndtv.com/album/detail/world-cup-final-a-fortress-called-wankhede-10113/2?cp
+ anyone got any pics (specially of convoy) of MMS and SPG @ Mohali on Wednesday?? would be great!!


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Check out these pic of forces @ Wankheade, looking great!!:
> 
> CRPF Rapid Action Force (in line with same kit and tactics as CRPF in Kashmir):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + check out the BLACK INSAS!!^^


 
Farrk that anti riot gear looks epic! Any info on the gear guys?Quite similar to the Chinese one, wonder if India bought it from China?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Self delete


----------



## Abingdonboy

roy_gourav said:


> Farrk that anti riot gear looks epic! Any info on the gear guys?Quite similar to the Chinese one, wonder if India bought it from China?



I remember reading somewhere it was indigenous made armour.http://www.hindustantimes.com/CRPF-dons-the-battle-gear/Article1-562761.aspx

And most international anti-riot police armour look quite similar:

Washington DC PD:





Minisota PD:





Georga police:


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

> SAF in action during the annual Ex Bold Kurukshetra, a bilateral army exercise between the SAF and the Indian Army.
> 
> Ex Bold Kurukshetra, India, February to March 2007.




















> Ex Bold Kurukshetra, a bilateral exercise between the SAF and the Indian Army.
> 
> Ex Bold Kurukshetra, India, March to May 2008.










> Indian and Singaporean armies during their joint exercise Bold Kurukshetra, aimed at validating inter-operability between the two forces in Babina Cantonment area in Jhansi on Saurday. 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Exercise Bold Kurukshetra 2008










> Exercise Bold Kurukshetra 2010(Indo-Singapore expertise)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

How do the SA get their armour to India? Ship or plane?


----------



## baker

rocky and mayur with garuds and commando training school in belgaum

Rocky, Mayur meet the GARUDs

Jai Hind with the Commandos


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Marcos


----------



## Major Sahab

Shabash, Jeete raho bacho. Jeete raho and don`t forget me.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Young Sam Manekshaw at a cadet in Indian Military Acadamy..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*badass*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Liquid said:


>



The same Manekshaw who sold the 1965 Indian military plans so that his wife could set up a fruit canning plant.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Bossman said:


> The same Manekshaw who sold the 1965 Indian military plans so that his wife could set up a fruit canning plant.


 
No, the Manekshaw that helped India win the 71 war..


----------



## anathema

Bossman said:


> The same Manekshaw who sold the 1965 Indian military plans so that his wife could set up a fruit canning plant.


 
Any proof ? Or as usual pulled out of thin air ? Till then i will base my firm belief that this very Gentleman showed Pakistanis the backdoor in 71.


----------



## Bhim

don`t forget me.[/QUOTE said:


> How can we, you will be the first one to be shot...


----------



## IBRIS

*NSG Commandos near Raw's Spy Planes from Israel*


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## OldKool

^^what are you trying to show??????


----------



## IBRIS

OldKool said:


> ^^what are you trying to show??????


 
What do you think ???
I really want to know about these aircrafts. Are these the same aircrafts RAW deployed to help Sri Lankan Army to gather intelligence about LTTE


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

@ IBRS

Are you sure about these Aircraft ?


----------



## third eye

[QUOTEThe same Manekshaw who sold the 1965 Indian military plans so that his wife could set up a fruit canning plant.[/QUOTE]

Hmm.. needless troll.

If one troll deserves another..

Six years after the canning factory was set up 93000 POWs were canned by him ! Not bad at all eh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Bossman said:


> The same Manekshaw who sold the 1965 Indian military plans so that his wife could set up a fruit canning plant.


 
Where did that come out of? 
Was'nt Maneckshaw the guy who sent 93,000 Pakistanis to a cannery, did his wife run that? Some cannery it was; was'nt it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

IBRIS said:


> What do you think ???
> I really want to know about these aircrafts. Are these the same aircrafts RAW deployed to help Sri Lankan Army to gather intelligence about LTTE


 
Not much, except they are Grumman Gulfstream Executive jets. Good for business travel.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IBRIS said:


>


 
I believe these belong to RAW's elusive ARC (Aviation Research Centre), you can see their EW sensor suite:
Aviation Research Centre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

there was news recently that RAW wanted to upgrade these and buy more, I have also heard that they have/had Boeing 707s for the same purposes.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> I believe these belong to RAW's elusive ARC (Aviation Research Centre), you can see their EW sensor suite:
> Aviation Research Centre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> there was news recently that RAW wanted to upgrade these and buy more, I have also heard that they have/had Boeing 707s for the same purposes.


 
The Gulfstreams have been around for some time. Earlier there were Boeing 720C airframes also, actually they are still there; but in a secondary role.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indo-US Exercise Malabar In The Western Pacific APRIL 2011*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Batch 2 Of Three Project 1135.6 Frigates Being Readied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*ASPJs Developed For Tejas Mk1 & MiG-29UPG*


----------



## paritosh

roy_gourav said:


> Farrk that anti riot gear looks epic! Any info on the gear guys?Quite similar to the Chinese one, wonder if India bought it from China?


 
it's a product of an indian private company...I remember reading the company's name on the front armour plate(yes i was there at wankhede to watch the match!)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## holysaturn

paritosh said:


> it's a product of an indian private company...I remember reading the company's name on the front armour plate(yes i was there at wankhede to watch the match!)


 
Its from anjani an indian company

Baton | Bullet Proof Jacket | Bullet Proof Vest | Body Protector | Riot Control Equipment | Bulletproof Helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat

Take a look at 1:00 dhruv low fly....It's like dhruv scatting on grass.


----------



## Nirvana

*Equipments Of Indian Army*

Indra - 1 Low level Radar






Firefinder Radar - Artillery Locator





Bofors Field Gun





BMP 2 ICV





130 mm M 46 Field gun in rajasthan





105mm Light Field Gun





105mm IFG gun at batalik sector

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nirvana

105 MM Indian Field Gun





40 mm Bofors L 70 anti aircraft gun





23mm ZSU-23-2 anti-aircraft gun at the Siachen Glacier





ZRK-SD Kvadrat





Tank - Ex





T-90 at Longewala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

T-90S MBT undergoing an NBC (Nuclear, Biological, Chemical) shower, as part of an army exercise





SA 13 GOPHER





Missile Away - SA-6 missile, from the ZRK-SD Kvadrat Air Defence System





OT-64 SKOT Armoured carrier





Tank - Ex





Pinaka MBRL





OSA-AKM (SA-8b) SAM, on a wheeled TELAR vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

Smerch MBRL 





SA 8 Gecko





SA 3 SAM





Strela-10M3 SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

T 72 Off loaded From Il 76





FAST ATTACK VEHICLE ' Windy '





Bhim Artillery On Arjun Chassis





Chandragupta - Radar and troop protecting vehicle of Strella





130mm Catapult M-46 SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhagat

*Indian Army Bravehearts, Honoured For Anti-Terror Kills
*















brave soldiers at the investiture ceremony in Delhi. Gallantry in the face of anti-Indian terror. 
Livefist: Indian Army Bravehearts, Honoured For Anti-Terror Kills

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhagat

Paratrooper Huchong, Shaurya Chakra, Killed 2 Insurgents In Manipur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

bhagat said:


> Paratrooper Huchong, Shaurya Chakra, Killed 2 Insurgents In Manipur


 
Is he SF or regular Para?


----------



## gubbi

Abingdonboy said:


> Is he SF or regular Para?


 
All three from the first pic (post # 2376) are SF. Maroon Berets, Red SF patch on shoulder, and Parachute wings - definitely SF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Sword

Soldiers stand guard during snow clearing operation on the Srinagar-Leh highway


----------



## Abingdonboy

Check out these pics of Indra-2010, some very cool pics:



















Silenced Uzi with Holographic scope (have seen them in use with SF before)




NVG equipment





*Black *LMG with scope




LMG with telescopic scope

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

INSAS with day/night scope





40mm grenade launcher




Vidhwansak 20mm Anti Material Rifle




Tavor with MARS sight and Bipod




Tavor with 40mm Grenade launcher




*Black *Galil




Base's armoury!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

For some reason an* M4?!*! Can anyone explain???

More pics here:
Indian - russian counter - terror excerise ** indra - 2010 **

just posted the best ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Had no idea this was even happening:








> Russian sailors look on as the Indian navy's INS Delhi arrives in Russia's far eastern port of Vladivostok

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamesbaldwin

@abingdonboy- THANKS MAN!!! GREAT FIND!!!


----------



## sid426

Abingdonboy said:


> For some reason an* M4?!*! Can anyone explain???
> 
> More pics here:
> Indian - russian counter - terror excerise ** indra - 2010 **
> 
> just posted the best ones



Its a part of Indian SF's regular Armour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*INS Ranvir*






*INS Ranvijay*






*INS Jyoti*



> A group of Indian warships today arrived in Vladivostok, the main Russian Pacific Fleet base, to begin drills with the Russian Navy after exercises with the US Navy.
> 
> *Three Indian warships INS Ranvir and Ranvijay, both missile destroyers and indigenous Frigate INS Delhi, a Kirch Corvette and the tanker Jyoti docked at the famous Russian far eastern port,* Itar-Tass reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ okay so this is a follow on ex after Malabar '11, these crews must be getting a good work out!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

sid426 said:


> Its a part of Indian SF's regular Armour.


 
Good to know, I always knew it was but had never actually seen a pic of Indian SF with M4, good to see it has fore grip and pictanical rails.


----------



## angeldemon_007

> For some reason an M4?!! Can anyone explain???


Apparently some of the M4 rifles were purchased from US under FMS....good catch...


----------



## Nirvana

*Sukhoi 30 Mki At Car Nicobar Air Base , Andaman and Nicobar*






*Jaguars Along With Mi-17 at Car Nicobar Air Base.*


----------



## Abingdonboy

Viraat said:


> *Sukhoi 30 Mki At Car Nicobar Air Base , Andaman and Nicobar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jaguars Along With Mi-17 at Car Nicobar Air Base.*


 
Can anyone explain the Red Mi-17s in the second pic? I've seen them before, why are they painted red? Different role- SAR, amphibious assault??

+ in the first pic, they are not MKIs but SU-30MKs (paint schme, lack of TVC, Lack of Canards and have seen this pics with full story @ Livefist)


----------



## red_baron

Abingdonboy said:


> Can anyone explain the Red Mi-17s in the second pic? I've seen them before, why are they painted red? Different role- SAR, amphibious assault??
> 
> + in the first pic, they are not MKIs but SU-30MKs (paint schme, lack of TVC, Lack of Canards and have seen this pics with full story @ Livefist)


 
i think these red helicopters are to be used in an event of surrender... so that they can be viewed from long distance and are not fired upon


----------



## red_baron

Viraat said:


> *Equipments Of Indian Army*
> 
> 
> 
> BMP 2 ICV



this ride works for some circus and why is a strip modified german flag hanging over it?


----------



## baker

red_baron said:


> i think these red helicopters are to be used in an event of surrender... so that they can be viewed from long distance and are not fired upon


 
hmm i dont think so.. my best guess is it can be used for naval rescue operations...


----------



## baker

red_baron said:


> i think these red helicopters are to be used in an event of surrender... so that they can be viewed from long distance and are not fired upon


 
hmm what an imagination.... 

my best guess is it can be used for naval rescue operations...


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Can anyone explain the Red Mi-17s in the second pic? I've seen them before, why are they painted red? Different role- SAR, amphibious assault??
> 
> + in the first pic, they are not MKIs but SU-30MKs (paint schme, lack of TVC, Lack of Canards and have seen this pics with full story @ Livefist)


 
The Mi-17s are painted in Hi-Vis config since they are likely to operate over the Sea in a SAR role. They also have flotation devices fitted.

About the Canards etc, that is an old picture of Su-30s during a short deployment to Car Nicobar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

PHP:


http://tinypic.com/m/e96m40/2


[video]<embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://v7.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=o729er&s=7">[/video]


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Sukhoi 30 Mki At Car Nicobar Air Base , Andaman and Nicobar


I think its Mig29...


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> I think its Mig29...


 
No they are SU-30MKs ( before they were replaced by MKIs in mid 2000s) notice double canopy and paint scheme (Mig29 has never been painted as such) there a numerous pics of SU-30MKs being painted in this scheme before MKIs came in and adopted modern grey scheme.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## sid426

Liquid said:


>



Is the second soldier from behind wearing cricket pads???

jeezzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## StingRoy

sid426 said:


> Is the second soldier from behind wearing cricket pads???
> 
> jeezzzzzzzzz!!!


 
 ... hey whatever works

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sid426

StingRoy said:


> ... hey whatever works


 

Yaar sad to see that. 

Here are guys who are putting there life on stake and what kind of riot gear do we provide them..cricket helmets, cricket pads?

Why..on earth??...I mean there is already a god damn indian company called ANJANI which provides goddamn world class riot gear!!

The government cannot use our soldiers as CANNON FODDER!!!

If you guys can spend 45000 crores on MRCA, why can't you provide some money for the poor soldier....


Holy Sh*t!!


----------



## harpoon

> Is the second soldier from behind wearing cricket pads???
> 
> jeezzzzzzzzz!!!


 
I believe thats a civilian official or a senior police/army officer going out on a joint patrol.


----------



## Bhim

Why can't India for once have a decent same colored, proper fitting Army Uniform?

All the pictures I have seen, no two will have the same camo, the helmets will be different, the Bullet proof jackets strange shapes and colors..

Damn its ridiculous...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhagat




----------



## harpoon

Bhim said:


> Why can't India for once have a decent same colored, proper fitting Army Uniform?
> 
> All the pictures I have seen, no two will have the same camo, the helmets will be different, the Bullet proof jackets strange shapes and colors..
> 
> Damn its ridiculous...



No combat ready unit has passed inspection.
_and_
No inspection ready unit has ever passed combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

sid426 said:


> Is the second soldier from behind wearing cricket pads???
> 
> jeezzzzzzzzz!!!


 
They Are Paramilitary Personnels , They even Use Cricket Helmets SomeTimes


----------



## bhagat

Rocky, Mayur and the Ladakh Scouts


NDTV Good Times: Videos on Fashion | Food | Travel | Weddings | Luxury | People | Auto | Gadgets | Most Watched
NDTV Good Times: Videos on Fashion | Food | Travel | Weddings | Luxury | People | Auto | Gadgets | Most Watched


----------



## bhagat

It&#8217;s time for battlefield training


NDTV Good Times: Videos on Fashion | Food | Travel | Weddings | Luxury | People | Auto | Gadgets | Most Watched


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Liquid said:


>


 
More please!! Great to see CRPF getting upgraded!!
why is the cover still on the sight?

+ where did you get this pic from??


----------



## baker

YouTube - Mission Army Ep 8 Master.mpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Dhanush

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhagat




----------



## baker

worth to watch video... as usual rocky and mayur rocks

Patriotism at its heights


----------



## baker

Courageous men of Siachen Battle School


----------



## Abingdonboy

bhagat said:


>


 
Good ep of J$K training of IA^^^. But really looking foreward to next week when they train with Paras! (sadly not SF though)


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> A Jammu and Kashmir Armed Police (JKAP) soldier checks his weapon in the guard of honour at the civil secretariat complex on the first day of the Darbar Move in Srinagar on May 9, 2011. Indian Kashmir's chief minister Omar Abdullah struck a note of optimism on the talks between India and Pakistan, saying 'the killing of Al-Qaeda Chief will not have any bearing on the renewed process. The civil secretariat, which houses the office of the chief minister and his colleagues, reopened in Srinagar, the summer capital of Indian-administered Kashmir, after six months in Jammu, the winter capital. The Darbar Move is the age-old tradition of shifting the civil secretariat and other government offices to Jammu during the winter months and reopening in Srinagar in summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gotta love the music!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Check out this AWESOME vid on the IJT and its development, we need more of these!!:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hindukush

Liquid said:


>


 
cricket pads....epic fail ...incredible india


----------



## IndianArmy

hindukush said:


> cricket pads....epic fail ...incredible india


 
So, what do you think?? Every one is as rich and Protected like the ones in your country?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Check it out, the first part of "Mission Army" with the PARAS! have only wathced the first bit as I am waiting for the full ep soon. 





But check out their gear, in line with MoD's emphasis on SF (although PARAS are not SF) UPG, Tavors, helmets, knee pads, ballistic eye wear, thigh holsters for secondary weapons, better webbing, comms gear etc and consider these aren't even SF but regular PARAS!

Nice to know IA is moving in the right direction at some considerable speed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Great video of INS KOCHI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tushar

> But check out their gear, in line with MoD's emphasis on SF (although PARAS are not SF) UPG, Tavors, helmets, knee pads, ballistic eye wear, thigh holsters for secondary weapons, better webbing, comms gear etc and consider these aren't even SF but regular PARAS!
> 
> Nice to know IA is moving in the right direction at some considerable speed!


What the hell are you talking man.....if they are not the SF of IA then who are ??/ the Para Commandos are the largest and most important part of the Special Forces of India. They are a part of the highly-trained Parachute Regiment of the Indian Army and, generally, all the Para-Commando personnel are selected from it.

And the men in video are SF except the one who jumps from transport aircraft (actually i am not sure about them bu they might also be SF).

But thanx for the video....


----------



## Abingdonboy

tushar said:


> What the hell are you talking man.....if they are not the SF of IA then who are ??/ the Para Commandos are the largest and most important part of the Special Forces of India. They are a part of the highly-trained Parachute Regiment of the Indian Army and, generally, all the Para-Commando personnel are selected from it.
> 
> And the men in video are SF except the one who jumps from transport aircraft (actually i am not sure about them bu they might also be SF).
> 
> But thanx for the video....


 
No these are not PARA COMMANDOS (Special Forces) but are regular PARAS of one of the three non SF battalions of the Parachute regiment (5th,6th or 7th). They were the maroon beret but are not SF. Notice they do not wear the SF tabs or the Balidaan (Sacrifice), worn on the right chest pocket and is the special forces qualification badge and used by the seven Parachute (Special Forces) Battalion. 

These guys are regular PARAS.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Awesome videos and pics people.. 

Keep up the good work..*


------------------------------------------------------

Well this is some fanboy creation but video is worth watching....





But one question can anyone tell me what is that at 1:36-1:38 from Su-30MKI


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

B_R_I_C said:


> *Awesome videos and pics people..
> 
> Keep up the good work..*
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well this is some fanboy creation but video is worth watching....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one question can anyone tell me what is that at 1:36-1:38 from Su-30MKI


 
I believe it is the MKI's 30mm gun 
Gryazev-Shipunov GSh-301 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It is on the right of the plane, to the rear of the canopy:


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Night Sight For Modern Sub-Machine Carbine (MSMC)
*



> To enhance firing capability of the Modern Sub Machine Carbine during night, a Passive Night Sight (PNS) has been designed and developed. It is a compact, lightweight electro-optical device based on 18mm double proximity focused super gen image intensifier tube. . Infantry personnel can use it for accurate aiming of weapons at night. The sight has been developed for quick engagement of the man size target during night and can be fitted on MSMC weapon with specially designed mounting bracket.



Welcome to TECHPORT - A Department of Science & Technology Initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

MSMC passed Indian army trials ?? When is it entering the services ??/ Also is their any reports on the future assault rifle being developed by DRDO for FINSAS program ??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Really old picture from 2005 of one of the INSAS carbine prototype.







I think its an early version of the Amogh.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

^^^






Looking like a panther in the beginning.


----------



## FulcrumD

MKI AG Role






Kh-59,KAB-500R






Firing Kh-31P






Firing Kh-29T/TE


----------



## Roybot

Indian Coast Guards.




































Source: http://www.aame.in/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*IAF SU-30 MKI*










































Source: http://www.aame.in/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

*Indian Army Tanks*




































Source: http://www.aame.in/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baker

Majestic MKI


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Mumbai commandos





















Delhi SWAT


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Helmet developed by DFS, Gandhinagar, Gujarat


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Indian army officials display arms and ammunition at Handwara in north Kashmir some 80 km from Srinagar on May 9,2011. Army and police have launched jointly search operations in the densely forested area of Haphruda forest and have recovered huge quantity of weapons in militants hideouts according military sources. AFP PHOTO/Rouf BHAT (Photo credit should read ROUF BHAT/AFP/Getty Images)


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Ex Vijayee Bhava: Mobile OT
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Indian Border Security Force (BSF) soldiers patrol on foot at Tent Post-1175 near the Indo-Pak international border as they patrol the marshy regions, some 570 kms from state capital Ahmedabad on May 19, 2011. India recently purchased four ATVs from Italy which have been in operation on the western Indian Kutch border since December 2010. AFP PHOTO / Sam PANTHAKY (Photo credit should read SAM PANTHAKY/AFP/Getty Images)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

Liquid said:


> *T-90M*



That is a T-72BM Rogatka not a T-90M.The T-90M's we are producing here at Avadi are similar to the T-90A but without the Shtora and Have Catherine FC this variant specifically has a welded steel turret and Kaktus Era not Kontakt-5.The other photo is that of a T-84 Oplot.

UAZ has also produced another variant of the T-90 with a turret bustle that is also called as the T-90M.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

saumyasupratik said:


> That is a T-72BM Rogatka not a T-90M.The T-90M's we are producing here at Avadi are similar to the T-90A but without the Shtora and Have Catherine FC this variant specifically has a welded steel turret and Kaktus Era not Kontakt-5.The other photo is that of a T-84 Oplot.
> 
> UAZ has also produced another variant of the T-90 with a turret bustle that is also called as the T-90M.


 
Ya, I know. It's kinda of an old post you quoted there..


----------



## danger007

red_baron said:


> i think these red helicopters are to be used in an event of surrender... so that they can be viewed from long distance and are not fired upon


 
yes because u hold white flag in kargil right.


----------



## saumyasupratik

Liquid said:


> Ya, I know. It's kinda of an old post you quoted there..



Those would be T-90A Vladimirs.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Ghurkhas


----------



## 500

The Arudhra medium-power radar (MPR) is after all the ELTA Systems-built EL/M-2084 MMR, whose full-scale replica was displayed at the Aero India 2011 expo in Bengaluru last February. The two sets of visuals above (Arudhra on top, followed by the EL/M-2084 shown in Bengaluru) clearly confirm that. Thus far, neither the DRDO nor BEL have claimed that the Arudhra is a product developed and made in India. Unlike airspace surveillance/air traffic management radars, the Arudhra-EL/M-2084 is an early warning/target engagement radar that will be employed by the IAF for providing early warning of inbound tactical ballistic missiles and cruise missiles (both air-launched and ground-launched). A total of 34 such MPRs have been contracted for thus far by the IAF (the orders were placed during the 2009 Paris Air Show) for installation in and around Jamnagar, Mumbai and the National Capital Region, to begin with.

TRISHUL: Arudhra MPR Is EL/M-2084 MMR: Seeing Is Believing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp

some of indian military pics









---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------











---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naveenp

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------











---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------


----------



## naveenp

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------


----------



## madooxno9

Man why Open Thread , when there is already a huge thread on it ...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/4905-indian-military-picture-thread-108.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naveenp

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




madooxno9 said:


> Man why Open Thread , when there is already a huge thread on it ...
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/4905-indian-military-picture-thread-108.html


 
i really dnt knw abt that thread my friend


----------



## lepziboy

INS Delhi looks beautiful in that pic and the talwar classes also


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------















---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp

self delete


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp

shez my gal friend. i love her

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------


----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Wasn't even aware such an event took place:
Indian Air Force's Sarang & Surya Kiran aerobatics teams perform at Russia's MAKS airshow






on form as always!


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp

Indian army personnel display Teakwondo martial art skills at an event organized as part of celebrations of Corps of Signals' 99th Corps Day


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## naveenp

Indian army soldiers take position during a gunbattle in Samba, about 50 Kms. from the Northen Indian city of Jammu, the winter capital of Kashmir 11 May 2008. Indian forces and suspected Islamic militants clashed in two separate incidents in Indian-controlled Kashmir on Sunday, with six people feared killed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp

China's ambassador to India, Zhang Yan (L) shakes hands with an Indian army officer loading relief material for earthquake affected people in China on board an Indian Air Force aircraft in New Delhi on May 16, 2008. India is sending 36 tonnes of relief material which includes tents, blankets and sheets for building temporary shelters for the earthquake affected people in China. More than 4.8 million people have been left homeless in Sichuan province by the 12 May 7.9 magnitude earthquake as more than 50,000 people are estimated to have died in China's deadliest natural disaster in a generation.


----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp

Caption: MIZORAM 12-08-2008: (JUNGLE WARFARE TRAINING IN MIZORAM) A sniper of the Indian Army Special Forces personnel taking position during the jungle warfare training at the specialised counter-insurgency range of the Indian army's famous Counter-Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School (CIJW) in Vairengte in Mizoram on August 12, 2008.


----------



## naveenp

Indian Artillery in the Khemkharan Sector:


----------



## naveenp

Evacuating a wounded Pakistani soldier while other Indian troops advance into East Pakistan:


----------



## psifactor

B300 MADE BY ISRAEL

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




tyagi said:


> can any one identify the launcher they are carrying


 
B300 MADE BY ISRAEL


----------



## naveenp

Indian soldiers being greeted by Bengalis in East Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp

NEW DELHI, INDIA: Black cat commandos from India's National Security Guard (NSG) go through their paces on a mock aircraft on an Anti-Terrorist conditioning course during NSG raising day in Manesar, some 65 kms south of Delhi, 15 October 2004. The NSG was raised 20-years ago as a Federal Contingency Forces on the pattern of other special forces in the world for combating terrorist activities. AFP PHOTO/RAVEENDRAN


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

naveenp said:


>



She's just a member of WB's police bodyguard unit.


----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## Roybot

naveenp said:


>


 
Woah what gun is that?


----------



## vietnambeuti

Cool weapon


----------



## naveenp

roy_gourav said:


> Woah what gun is that?


 
i think it was for our SPG


----------



## naveenp

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------







in rescue operation


----------



## naveenp




----------



## Water Car Engineer

naveep you are posting old pictures.







*A USAF C-17 at Leh for Indian trials in 2010
*


----------



## naveenp

Liquid said:


> naveep you are posting old pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A USAF C-17 at Leh for Indian trials in 2010
> *


which one bro


----------



## Water Car Engineer

naveenp said:


> which one bro


 
Pretty much all of those pictures are already in this thread.


----------



## arslan_treen

roy_gourav said:


> Woah what gun is that?


 
its a smallest version of MP5 , Pakistan ordinance factory also makes them under license and i own one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp

ok i havent seen every page. ok

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




arslan_treen said:


> its a smallest version of MP5 , Pakistan ordinance factory also makes them under license and i own one


 
yeah y not . i think ur gop will provide subsidy for those weapons right


----------



## Agent X

*JNK POLICE*


----------



## Agent X

*NSG*


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

naveenp said:


>


 
what is this


----------



## naveenp

Firemaster said:


> what is this


 
i have same doubt bro. im searching about it

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------







i fall in love vd middle one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## Firemaster

naveenp said:


>


 
which plane is this bro?


----------



## naveenp




----------



## blain2

Firemaster said:


> which plane is this bro?


 
C-17 or IL-78

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianpatriot

thiose parade pics are of mumbai Police not Military!!!!!!!!


----------



## naveenp

indianpatriot said:


> thiose parade pics are of mumbai Police not Military!!!!!!!!


 
no my friend our special services was also der in parade


----------



## naveenp




----------



## Makardhwaj

naveenp said:


> shez my gal friend. i love her




Oye.........nasamaz...........she is mine................


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp

Makardhwaj said:


> Oye.........nasamaz...........she is mine................


 
dude watch ur words 1st


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp

self delete


----------



## naveenp

indian special forces during akshardham operation


----------



## naveenp

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveenp




----------



## Water Car Engineer

You can put up to 8 pictures in one post........



>



These are Chinese tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naveenp




----------



## naveenp




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



IAF Mig-29UPG undergoing tests in Russia.

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saumyasupratik

roy_gourav said:


> Woah what gun is that?


 
H&K MP5K.A shorter and more compact variant of the MP5A2 also without the buttstock.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*MARCOS 26/11*


----------



## Marwari




----------



## Marwari




----------



## Marwari

Rajputana Rifles (My family has been serving under this regiment)











COAS General Vijay Kumar Singh and Ministry of Defense Mr. Antony (In white)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwari

1965 War Time Magazine






Indian Soldier with Bazooka 1965






1971 War


----------



## Marwari

BSF​


----------



## Marwari

BSF (continued)


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird




----------



## Abingdonboy

> On a chilly November morning in 2008, an army Rakshak jeep crawled slowly along a side road near Sopore in J&K. The six Rashtriya Rifles jawans inside were on alert; in that area danger is always just around the corner. But when the attack came, there was little they could do; with a deafening blast, a scooter, parked by the roadside, blew up firing metal fragments into the side of the jeep. Had it been any other vehicle, lives would almost certainly have been lost. But all six soldiers emerged unscathed; they were lucky to be in an armoured Rakshak, one of just* 200* that the army uses in J&K.



great story, would like to see more modern vehicles used and in higher numbers- but with some Indian ingenuity they still seem up to the job!


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Now our auto companies are providing great vehicles. i think its time to replace these junks....


----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS




----------



## IBRIS

*Somewhere in Kashmir*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

IBRIS said:


> *Somewhere in Kashmir*


 
This is from the Nat Geo show.


----------



## red_baron

Marwari said:


> ​




what happened to him?


----------



## red_baron

Marwari said:


> Rajputana Rifles (My family has been serving under this regiment)




i found another pic of rajputana rifles






nice non-serious family you got​


----------



## Water Car Engineer

red_baron said:


> i found another pic of rajputana rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice non-serious family you got


 
That isnt the Rajputana rifles..











Each regiment in parades have different hats. RRs have the black ones.

What you posted I think is police, because they are not holding INSAS, but old FALs.






police


----------



## red_baron

Liquid said:


> That isnt the Rajputana rifles..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each regiment in parades have different hats. RRs have the black ones.
> 
> What you posted I think is police, because they are not holding INSAS, but old FALs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> police


 
i took it from militaryphotos website and it was posted as rajputana rifles......anyways they are all same regardless of what peacock hat they are wearing


----------



## Water Car Engineer

red_baron said:


> i took it from militaryphotos website and it was posted as rajputana rifles......anyways they are all same regardless of what peacock hat they are wearing


 
Clearly the person who posted it is wrong. The hat is different for each reigment.
















etc

etc

etc






Rajputana Rifles

and






Rajput regiment

Almost same hat, different color. You can tell the regiment by the hat alone. And also the Insignia.


police carry older weapons like the FAL


----------



## red_baron

it could be that the guy is wrong or you could me mistaken too,,,but in my personal opinion they are rajputana rifles cause the guy who posted it said so and he was indian.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

red_baron said:


> it could be that the guy is wrong or you could me mistaken too,,,but in my personal opinion they are rajputana rifles cause the guy who posted it said so and he was indian.


 
Nope, he is wrong..
















Insignia, hat, rifle being carried, uniform, etc tells its police.


----------



## red_baron

if u zoom in you will see insignia's look same

here take a look






so i would say they are rajputana rifles too


----------



## Water Car Engineer

red_baron said:


> if u zoom in you will see insignia's look same
> 
> here take a look


 
Wow, what an epic fail..

Good one though


You photochopped too much of the red on the Insignia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

red_baron said:


> what happened to him?


 
Protection from the Bees!


----------



## Tshering22

naveenp said:


>


 
I love these pics man! The covering up makes them look mean machines. So totally awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

Firemaster said:


> what is this



Floating Bridge


----------



## harpoon

Tshering22 said:


> I love these pics man! The covering up makes them look mean machines. So totally awesome!


 
Agreed.Also note that not 2 uniforms are alike.


----------



## Roybot

red_baron said:


> i found another pic of rajputana rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice non-serious family you got



Its obviously Mumbai police, fail troll.

Rock Solid Mumbai Police | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## OrionHunter

*Indian MARCOS (Marine Commandos)*









































Continued in next post...


----------



## OrionHunter

*MARCOS* (Cont from top)






















Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Abingdonboy

OrionHunter said:


> *MARCOS* (Cont from top)



The first pic is of NSG and the second Para Cmdo


----------



## OrionHunter

Abingdonboy said:


> The first pic is of NSG and the second Para Cmdo


The first is MARCOS taken from the Naval website. Yes, the second is SF. My bad!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

OrionHunter said:


> The first is MARCOS taken from the Naval website. Yes, the second is SF. My bad!


 
The first pic is of the NSG.Look at his batches.You can clearly see NSG batch on his chest with other Army batches.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

OrionHunter said:


> Continued in next post...



Infantryman from CIJWS.


----------



## BRICS

*Old war horse INS Viraat*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BRICS

*5th IAF c-130J (KC-3805) en route to India via Prestwick, Scotland*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Liquid said:


>


 
I think these are IN VBSS teams not MARCOS right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Abingdonboy said:


> I think these are IN VBSS teams not MARCOS right?


 
They are not MARCOS, they are VBSS team indeed, here is a photo of VBSS team from both the USS Cowpens and INS Ranvijay

http://www./NAVY/Galleries/3506-2/047.jpg


----------



## BRICS

*Dhruv mark 3*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

*Su30MKI Cockpit*


*Front*







*Rear*


----------



## BRICS

*Indian Navy's first P8i under construction*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

BRICS said:


> *Su30MKI Cockpit*
> 
> 
> *Front*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rear*


 
Yeah to purana lagta hai mamu.


----------



## BRICS

indianrabbit said:


> Yeah to purana lagta hai mamu.


 
What the F**K is mamu son?

Take it up with Ajai Shukla - Broadsword


----------



## BRICS




----------



## Abingdonboy

BRICS said:


> *Dhruv mark 3*


 
Are you sure this is the MK.3? As I thought the Mk.3 had an EO pod? And from exterior pics I can't see one.

Also anyone notice in the pic of the exterior there seems to be some sheet of insulation cutting off rear clamshell doors- is this an adaptation for cold wheather ops?


+ am loving full glass cockpit!!! (will WSI have same cockpit?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

Abingdonboy said:


> Are you sure this is the MK.3? As I thought the Mk.3 had an EO pod? And from exterior pics I can't see one.
> 
> Also anyone notice in the pic of the exterior there seems to be some sheet of insulation cutting off rear clamshell doors- is this an adaptation for cold wheather ops?
> 
> 
> + am loving full glass cockpit!!! (will WSI have same cockpit?)



My bad, thanks for the correction. I posted wrong pics by mistake, these pics are a mixture of Dhruv mark 1 & mark 3. Refer to Ajai Shukla's blog for more info - Broadsword


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



Joint VBSS drills with the Indian special forces.

Click to expand...

*












> US Navy Sailors from the Indian Navy destroyer INS Mysore , prepare to embark the guided missile cruiser USS Cowpens (during a Visit, Board, Search and Seizure (VBSS) exercise


















*Indian Navy team conducting a VBSS operation
*

They seriously need to replace their guns. Which I think they are doing.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Man look at the helmets also....


----------



## lepziboy

^^thats marcos?


----------



## Abingdonboy

I think the first pic (camo guys) maybe MARCOs but rest are definitely regular IN VBSS teams. 

MARCOs:









+ check out badge on arms different from pics (just IN badge on VBSS).


----------



## AMCA

lepziboy said:


> ^^thats marcos?


 
No they are the VBSS team of the Indian Navy


----------



## RajeHind

BRICS said:


> *Old war horse INS Viraat*


 
Looks like pilot took the pic before landing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRICS

*INS Vikramaditya*







*INS Trikand after launch *


----------



## Peshwa

Abingdonboy said:


> I think the first pic (camo guys) maybe MARCOs but rest are definitely regular IN VBSS teams.
> 
> MARCOs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + check out badge on arms different from pics (just IN badge on VBSS).



MARCOS are similar to the US Navy Seals...Their identities are kept under safeguard....

I doubt those guys are MARCOS...


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Peshwa said:


> MARCOS are similar to the US Navy Seals...Their identities are kept under safeguard....
> 
> I doubt those guys are MARCOS...


 
They are definitely not MARCOS. They are just the designated VBSS team embarked on that particular IN ship participating in the exercise. They don't just look different from the MARCOS (as evidenced by the shoulder patches) but they are equipped and armed differently.

And the guys in camo are ordinary IA infantrymen, not SF. Most probably 51 Inf Bde.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

BRICS said:


> My bad, thanks for the correction. I posted wrong pics by mistake, these pics are a mixture of Dhruv mark 1 & mark 3. Refer to Ajai Shukla's blog for more info - Broadsword


 
No problem mate- any chance of some actual pics of Dhruv Mk.3? Haven't seen any external pics of it yet to see the EO pod.


----------



## Pak_Sher

naveenp said:


> i have same doubt bro. im searching about it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i fall in love vd middle one


 
Me too. You have more pics like that.


----------



## BRICS

Abingdonboy said:


> No problem mate- any chance of some actual pics of Dhruv Mk.3? Haven't seen any external pics of it yet to see the EO pod.


 
[EDIT] wrong pic. Nah can't find anything!


----------



## BRICS




----------



## Dalai Lama

red_baron said:


> if u zoom in you will see insignia's look same
> 
> here take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i would say they are rajputana rifles too


 
Should have used the eyedropper tool to pick the right colour...


----------



## bigest

India has a verious kinds of rifles ,this is the first impression on india army.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bigest said:


> India has a verious kinds of rifles ,this is the first impression on india army.


 
The IA mostly uses INSAS, but Special forces in the army use all kinds of guns. AKs, AK clones, Tavors, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Abingdonboy

BRICS said:


>


 
Great pics!! THREE IAF C-130Js in ONE pic?? I didn't think I'd see such a sight for a while, US companies sure do operate in different planet interns of delivery and production. More such pics please!!!

+btw* 1,000th* post!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRICS

*KC-3804 &* *KC-3805 in Prestwick, Scotland, they both departed on 19th June 2011 to the Italian Air Base near Rome - Practica de Mare, from there, they will fly to New Dehli.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> An Indian Navy Marine Commando embarks a rigid-hull inflatable boat assigned to the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82) prior to a visit, board, search and seizure exercise. Lassen is assigned to Destroyer Squadron 15 and is currently underway supporting Exercise Malabar 2010. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Charles Oki/Released)













* Training video: Gurkha Rifles of the Indian Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BRICS

*RR somewhere in Kashmir*







*This is India > That is Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

*These pics were taken on 17th June 2011. Indian Army launched combing operations in Rajwar Forest.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hindustani

Strictly Ceremonial Costumes

*Dogra Regiment *









_*Active*_ 1877 - Present 

*Country* India 

*Branch* Army 

*Type* Line Infantry 

*Regimental Centre* Faizabad, Uttar Pradesh 

*Motto* Kartavyam Anvatma (Duty Before Death) 

*War Cry* Jawala Mata Ki Jai (Victory to Goddess Jawala) 

*Decorations* 1 Ashoka Chakra, 9 Maha Vir Chakras, 4 Kirti Chakras, 4 Yudh Seva Medals, 36 Vir Chakras, 1 Vir Chakra & Bar, 1 Padma Bhushan, 11 Uttam Yudh Seva Medals, 5 Param Vishisht Seva Medals, 13 Ati Vishisht Seva Medals, 17 Shaurya Chakras, 119 Sena Medals, 21 Vishisht Seva Medals, 188 Mention-in-Despatches and 263 COAS's Commendation Cards. 

*Battle Honors* Jhangar, Rajauri, Uri, Asal Uttar, Haji Pir, Raja Picquet, OP Hill, Siramani, Suadih, Dera Baba Nanak and Chandgram 

*Theatre Honours*
Jammu & Kashmir - 1948, Punjab - 1965 and Punjab - 1971

*Notable commanders* General Nirmal Chander Vij 

*Insignia* Regimental Insignia Tiger revered as the mount of Goddess Durga, who is a widely worshipped deity in the Dogra Hills


----------



## Abingdonboy

BRICS said:


> *These pics were taken on 17th June 2011. Indian Army launched combing operations in Rajwar Forest.*


 
Thanks a lot mate, keep em cuming. + where do you find these pics? It seems there is a very small range of indian armed forces pics on the web- these are new, very rare.


----------



## Hindustani

*Sikh Regiment*







*Active* 1 August 1846&#8211;present 

*Country* India 

*Branch* Army 

*Type* Line Infantry 

*Role* Infantry 

*Size* 19 battalions 

*Motto* Nischay Kar Apni Jeet Karon (Resolve and Win). 

*War Cry* Jo Bole So Nihal, Sat Sri Akal (Victory belong to those; Who recite the name of god with a true heart) 

*Anniversaries* September 12, 1897 (the day of the Battle of Saragarhi) is celebrated as the Regimental Battle Honour Day. 

*Decorations* 21 Indian Order of Merits ,14 Victoria Crosses, 2 Param Vir Chakras, 2 Ashoka Chakras, 14 Maha Vir Chakras, 14 Kirti Chakras, 64 Vir Chakras, 15 Shaurya Chakras, 75 Sena Medals and 25 Vishisht Seva Medals and "Unit Citation" to 8th Battalion for their meritorious and gallant performance during the isolation of Tiger Hill in the Kargil Skirmish 

*Insignia* Regimental Insignia Sharp-edged Quoit, or Chakra, which the Khalsa Armies had used in combat. The Chakra rings a lion, symbolic of the name (Singh) every Sikh carries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks a lot mate, keep em cuming. + where do you find these pics? It seems there is a very small range of indian armed forces pics on the web- these are new, very rare.


 
Glad u enjoy the pics!
It's classified, but tune in from time to time. I'll try to post only the latest pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

*Video - 2011 - Garhwal Rifles*


?????? ?? ???? ?? ???


----------



## Hindustani

*Sikh Light Infantry*









*Active* 23 June 1944-Present 

*Country* India 

*Branch* Army 

*Type* Light Infantry 

*Role* Infantry 

*Size* 18 battalions 

*Motto* Deg Teg Fateh (Prosperity in Peace and Victory in War). 

*Decorations* Post Independence 1947 
1 Ashok Chakra, 5 Maha Vir Chakra, 6 Kirti Chakra, 23 Vir Chakra, 13 Shaurya Chakra, 82 Sena Medal, 4 Param Vishisht Seva Medal, 8 Ati Vishisht Seva Medal, 3 Yudh Seva Medal, 17 Vishisht Seva Medal,49 Mention in Despatches and 122 COAS's Commendation Cards.

*Battle Honors* Post Independence 1947 OP Hill, Kalidhar, Fatehpur and Parbat Al

*War Cry * Jo Bole So Nihal, Sat Sri Akal (Victory belong to those; Who recite the name of god with a true heart)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ correction to your above:



> Type: Line Infantry



Sikh Li are, as the name suggests, *Light* infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^^ correction to your above:
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh Li are, as the name suggests, *Light* infantry.


 
Fixed the typo thanks


----------



## Hindustani

*Jat Regiment*










*Active *1795 &#8211; Present 

*Country* India 

*Branch* Army 

*Type* Line Infantry 

*Size* 18 Battalions 

*Regimental Centre* Bareilly, Uttar Pradesh 

*Motto* Sangathan Va Veerta (Unity And Valour) 

*War Cry* Jat Balwan, Jai Bhagwan (The Jat is powerful, Victory to god!) 

*Anniversaries * Indo - Pakistan War 1971 

*Regimental Insignia* The Roman numeral nine representing its ninth position in the regimental hierarchy of the Indian Army of the 1920s. The insignia also has a bugle indicating the Light Infantry antecedents of two of its battalions


----------



## Hindustani

*Jammu & Kashmir Light Infantry​*







​
*Active* 1947&#8211;present 

*Country* India 

*Branch* Army 

*Type* Light Infantry 

*Role* Infantry 

*Size *19 battalions 

*Garrison/HQ* Avantipur, Jammu & Kashmir 

*Motto* Balidanam Vir Lakshanam (Sacrifice is a Sign of the Brave) 

*War Cry* Bharat Mata Ki Jai (Victory to Mother India) 

*Decorations * 1 Param Vir Chakra, 10 Maha Vir Chakras, 34 Vir Chakras, 4 Shaurya Chakras and 56 Sena Medals. 

*Regimental Insignia* A pair of crossed muskets


----------



## Humanist

*Some videos of making of INS VIKRAMADITYA* (might have been posted before)


----------



## Humanist

*Some videos of Indian Mig 29K landing on Aircraft Carrier*






With fcuking good music


----------



## Abingdonboy

A good collection of pics of historic IAF planes, equipment and shot down PAF planes:

Indian Air Force Museum, Palam


----------



## baker

NDTV Good Times: Videos on Fashion | Food | Travel | Weddings | Luxury | People | Auto | Gadgets | Most Watched


----------



## Abingdonboy

baker said:


> NDTV Good Times: Videos on Fashion | Food | Travel | Weddings | Luxury | People | Auto | Gadgets | Most Watched


 
Yeah posted long back when it was made- great watch though!!

Would be epic if they could do similar show on NSG,SPG,IA SF and IN MARCOS. highly unlikely but a guy can dream!!!


----------



## BRICS

*8th June 2011 - Passing out Parade for fresh batch of J&K Police. Good to see local Kashmiri Muslims joining J&K Police. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

BRICS said:


> ...



Salute the Fourth Reich!


----------



## angeldemon_007

*The IPKF Memorial in Sri Lanka*

*The un-inaugurated memorial in Sri Lanka dedicated to the 1155 soldiers who were killed with the Indian Peace Keeping Force.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EastWest

^^^^

un-inaugurated memorial !!

I thought it was inaugurated ??

Very beautiful though!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> *The IPKF Memorial in Sri Lanka*
> 
> *The un-inaugurated memorial in Sri Lanka dedicated to the 1155 soldiers who were killed with the Indian Peace Keeping Force.*


 
A lovely gesture to these, sometimes, forgotten heroes. 


Thank you SL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Nostradamus said "the kingdom of three lions shall fall". Wonder if it's this one he was talking about...



Indian emblem has *FOUR LIONS*.....England has 3 Lions!


----------



## Abingdonboy

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Nostradamus said "the kingdom of three lions shall fall". Wonder if it's this one he was talking about...


 
Have you NO shame? Still attacking India at a memorial to DEAD SOLDIERS? this has got to be the lowest you can sink. These men had nothing to do with foreign policy- they did what they were told, fought honourbly and died trying to do some good. Mothers lost sons, wives lost husbands, children lost farthers and this is utterly lost on you? You truly are a despicable human being if that is your reaction to such images. Pathetic. Or maybe you assume because the Pakistani army fights with no honour it is the same for the IA? well it is not- they are true professionals.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Nostradamus said "the kingdom of three lions shall fall". Wonder if it's this one he was talking about...


This is a derived version of the Lion of Sarnath.Use google,idiot!...........STOP TROLLING


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF GUARADS looking as mean as ever I see!! More please (especially of SF) + btw can we have details of the pic? Where? When? Etc


Thanks a lot mate!!!


----------



## BRICS

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF GARUDS looking as mean as ever I see!! More please (especially of SF) + btw can we have details of the pic? Where? When? Etc
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot mate!!!



You see the clear blue skies in the background! They were on duty at Aero India 2011.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Marine BSF*




> In order to thwart landing of terrorists through the sea route, a team of specialized marine commandos has been set up by (BSF). The marine commando force, named Crocodile Commandos, has been in the most sensitive coastal area between India and Pakistan.








Some personal pictures from a marine commando


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

BRICS said:


> Indian emblem has *FOUR LIONS*.....England has 3 Lions!


 
Thans for the info. That one is surely fallen and forgotten.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Abingdonboy said:


> Have you NO shame? Still attacking India at a memorial to DEAD SOLDIERS?...and this is utterly lost on you? ....


Yes it was lost on me. Do you think I would really look through the length of a thread to find out what is being talked about? I see a picture and I comment on it, how am I to know it is a memorial to dead soldiers? I am a foreigner, I don't know your history, Big Dong Boy.



Abingdonboy said:


> Or maybe you assume because the Pakistani army fights with no honour it is the same for the IA? well it is not- they are true professionals.


Tell that to some of the IA soldiers who fought the PA. You'll get the dressing-down you need.
BTW that is trolling, as brainless as it can come.


----------



## Dalai Lama

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Yes it was lost on me. Do you think I would really look through the length of a thread to find out what is being talked about? I see a picture and I comment on it, how am I to know it is a memorial to dead soldiers? I am a foreigner, I don't know your history, *Big Dong Boy.*
> 
> 
> Tell that to some of the IA soldiers who fought the PA. You'll get the dressing-down you need.
> BTW that is trolling, as brainless as it can come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## || |\| ||)) || /\\ |\|

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Yes it was lost on me. Do you think I would really look through the length of a thread to find out what is being talked about? I see a picture and I comment on it, how am I to know it is a memorial to dead soldiers? I am a foreigner, I don't


 

The picture clearly said *Memorial*. Either you're just plain stupid or really bad at covering things up. 
Stop derailing the thread with your nonsense. And for the record it's 4 lions. You can't see the other one, because it's right behind you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Yes it was lost on me. Do you think I would really look through the length of a thread to find out what is being talked about? I see a picture and I comment on it, how am I to know it is a memorial to dead soldiers? I am a foreigner, I don't know your history, Big Dong Boy.
> 
> 
> Tell that to some of the IA soldiers who fought the PA. You'll get the dressing-down you need.
> BTW that is trolling, as brainless as it can come.


 
BIG DONG BOY here, 

BTW I was talking about this:

List of war crimes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Pakistan 'army death squad hangs Taliban body from lamp post' - Telegraph
YouTube - &#x202a;Pashtuns speak and Expose War crimes of Pakistan Army&#x202c;&rlm;


There's a lot more but I want to move on and get this thread back on track to what it is- INDIAN MILITARY PICTURE THREAD. either enjoy the pics or pi$$ off.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hey guys check It out:





















Look at these pics!!! I didn't realise IA SF went for camo'd weapons (other than camo cloth wrapped round them that is )

Taken from this hero's site:








> Major Mohit Sharma(1 PARA,SF), gallantary award winner 2004 gave a tough fight & defended the mother nation till his last breath of his life .These LeT militants were heavily armed & this encounter has been the longest & bloodiest of all in the recent times.Very few of the soldiers actually get a chance to live their dream ..He has lived his dream to do something dynamic for the country ...This Martyr was cremated on the same day as Shaheed Divas ,23rd March

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BRICS

*29th June 2011 - Paramilitary on patrol during Amarnath pilgrimage*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ look like BSF. Good to see dogs being used more extensively nowadays.


----------



## BRICS

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^^ look like BSF. Good to see dogs being used more extensively nowadays.




Most likely CRPF Amarnath Yatra | Security Force | Pligrims


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Awesome pics BRICS 

By the way why you stole my username :-/ *


----------



## BRICS

B_R_I_C said:


> *Awesome pics BRICS
> 
> By the way why you stole my username :-/ *


You know wot! I never recalled seeing your name at the time I joined! And BRIC is out of date, it is now BRICS

PS - I've asked to have my named changed, but it's not been done yet! WebMaster, plz change my username to "Dampkring" if u see this plz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Hand Held Thermal Viewer..
*







*Long range Thermal viewer..
*






*BMD*







*Laser Target designator..
*







*Night Visions..
*

*Some smaller equipment from DRDO
*






*Indian soldier*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Police/CRPF


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mounted police in riot gear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai police conduct mock terror exercise


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi police


----------



## BRICS




----------



## BRICS

*May-June 2011: Soldiers from the Jat Regiment successfully climb to the summit of Mt.Trishul (7,120M)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ just another in a long line of Indian mountenering feats accomplished by IA/IN/IAF. IA has one of the best, if not the best, mountain strike corps in the world and the best high altitude/mounteneering school in the world-HAWS.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some sweet pics:






> BALTAL, INDIA - JUNE 29: An Indian army soldier stands guard outside the Amarnath cave during a pilgrimage to the cave, one of the most revered of Hindu shrines, on June 29, 2011 near Baltal, Jammu and Kashmir, India.



















Hurtlocker moment:












> A bomb squad member stands close to a remotely operated vehicle disposing of unexploded munitions at the Inland Container Depot at Tuglaqabad in New Delhi, India, Friday, June 3, 2011. Indian army personnel destroyed bombs and munitions that sailed into the country undetected as metal scrap from countries like Iraq and Afghanistan before being dumped at the Inland Container Depot at Tuglaqabad, according to news reports.


----------



## Abingdonboy

BMP-2 based fully air-conditioned Battlefield ambulance..







NBC Recce Ground Vehicle..


----------



## angeldemon_007

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

With those patkas Indian Military in some pics looks like rebel allaince in star wars


----------



## Abingdonboy

Soldiers in J&K really look professional and hardcore. I wonder why?


----------



## BRICS

*These pics were taken on 10th May 2011 - 52 RR*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Looks lie they have J&K police attached to them aswell^^^. 

+ good to see military dogs in service!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks lie they have J&K police attached to them aswell^^^.
> 
> + good to see military dogs in service!


 
Police+RR or RR+PARA or all of them together go on operations.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

CISF personal being trained in Maritime operations. Can anyone identify the trainers? IN MARCOs??


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> CISF personal being trained in Maritime operations. Can anyone identify the trainers? IN MARCOs??


 
Its an old pic..yes they are MARCOS


----------



## Black Widow

Karnataka state too got its first Commando force.... 

Karnataka gets its own elite commando team - Bangalore - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ good! All states in India, nowadays, need to have such a force that can be dispatched anywhere in that state with little notice.

Good to know they are being trained in modern and relevant CT skills:









http://www.bellevision.com/index.php?action=news_diggest&type=1293


----------



## Abingdonboy

Manipur police:






These guys look good- good helmets and weapons handling skills visible.


Video of IN VBSS teams being trained by IN MARCOs (the ones in Camo are the MARCOs trainers)


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF GUARUDS at C-130j induction ceremony


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF C-130-30j Induction ceremony:











Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony waves as he walks down from the first of the six -US manufactured- Lockheed Martin C-130 J-30 Super Hercules, to join the Indian Air Force fleet during an inauguration ceremony at Hindan airbase near the Indian capital on February 5, 2011. Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony handed over the keys of the aircraft to the commanding officer Tejbir Singh, as Indian Air Force Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik, US Ambassador to India, Timothy J. Roemer and Chief of staff of the US Air Force, General Norton A Schwartz, also attented the event.






Seated front, Indian Air Force Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik, fourth left, Indian Defense Minister A.K. Antony, third right, and Commanding Officer of No. 77 Squadron, Group Captain Tejbir Singh, second right, pose for photographs in front of the C-130J-30 Super Hercules aircraft at a ceremony at the Air Force Station at Hindon near New Delhi, India, Saturday, Feb. 5, 2011. The Indian Air Force Saturday inducted the first of the six Lockheed Martin C-130J Super Hercules aircraft into its transportation fleet.






Indian Defence Minister A.K. Antony (2L) looks on as he inducted the first of the six C-130 J-30 Super Hercules, a US military aircraft manufactured by Lockheed Martin, to join the Indian Air Force fleet in Hindan airbase near the Indian capital on February 5, 2011. Antony handed over the keys of the aircraft to the commanding officer Tejbir Singh, as Indian Air Force Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik, US ambassador to India Timothy J. Roemer and Chief of US Air Force General Norton A Schwartz also attented the event.







Indian Defense Minister A.K. Antony, center, disembarks from the C-130J-30 Super Hercules aircraft at a ceremony at the Air Force Station at Hindon near New Delhi, India, Saturday, Feb. 5, 2011. The Indian Air Force Saturday inducted the first of the six Lockheed Martin C-130J Super Hercules aircraft into its transportation fleet.







U.S. Air Force Chief of Staff Gen. Norton Schwartz, left, presents a model of the C-130J-30 Super Hercules aircraft to Indian Defense Minister A.K. Antony, center, at a ceremony at the Air Force Station at Hindon near New Delhi, India, Saturday, Feb. 5, 2011. The Indian Air Force Saturday inducted the first of the six Lockheed Martin C-130J Super Hercules aircraft into its transportation fleet.





REUTERS PICTURES 5 MONTHS AGO
U.S. Air Force Chief of Staff General Norton A. Schwartz (L) presents a memento to India's Air Chief Marshal PV Naik at the induction of the C-130J-30 Super Hercules Aircraft during a ceremony at Hindan Air Force Station in Uttar Pradesh February 5, 2011. The Indian Air Force on Saturday inducted the first of six Lockheed Martin C-130J-30 Super Hercules aircraft into its fleet of transport planes.
Share this page








Indian Air Force personnel attend the induction of the C-130J-30 Super Hercules Aircraft during a ceremony at Hindan Air Force Station in Uttar Pradesh February 5, 2011. The Indian Air Force on Saturday inducted the first of six Lockheed Martin C-130J-30 Super Hercules aircraft into its fleet of transport planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

Sikh Regiment Personnel In Indian Kashmir Near India-Pakistani Border Village with RR Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## garibnawaz

IBRIS said:


> Sikh Regiment Personnel In Indian Kashmir Near India-Pakistani Border Village with RR Rifles


 
Hate this AK varient.

Its Vz.58 a czech varient of AK. If I am not wrong we bloody bought it second hand along with East German AK varients.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

IBRIS said:


> Sikh Regiment Personnel In Indian Kashmir Near India-Pakistani Border Village with RR Rifles


 
He is not Sikh regiment guy he is Tilakratne Dilashan...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Light Combat Aircraft [LCA] Tejas performs successful night flight
*






*One of the best video made of Tejas.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IBRIS

Black Widow said:


> He is not Sikh regiment guy he is Tilakratne Dilashan...


 
Soldier in the picture i posted looks no where near the Tilakratne.  & what the heck is he doing in Kashmir in Indian uniform.?????


----------



## BRICS

Liquid said:


> *Light Combat Aircraft [LCA] Tejas performs successful night flight
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the best video made of Tejas.*


 
The owner of these vids has got a awesome YT channel, I have subbed him!


----------



## IBRIS

(Sikh) PUNJAB Regiment Personnel In Indian Kashmir Near India-Pakistani Border Village with RR Rifles 





One of the moron of my country said he's a srilankan player, but can he explain how he ended up on Indian side of Kashmir in Indian Punjab Regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

IBRIS said:


> One of the moron of my country said he's a srilankan player, but can he explain how he ended up on Indian side of Kashmir in Indian Punjab Regiment.



You are going to have a miserable life if you can't even identify humour.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

IBRIS said:


> (Sikh) PUNJAB Regiment Personnel In Indian Kashmir Near India-Pakistani Border Village with RR Rifles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the moron of my country said he's a srilankan player, but can he explain how he ended up on Indian side of Kashmir in Indian Punjab Regiment.


 
Wooh mazak kar reha C!!..So just chill and pardon me if my Punjabi is bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Some More Pics From Indian Army`s CT Operations.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

*They should just change these patkas...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Night_Raven

IAF Garud Sniper :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Night_Raven

Tunguska M1 ADS :


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

> Nostradamus said "the kingdom of three lions shall fall". Wonder if it's this one he was talking about...



But we are neither a kingdom nor of three lions as emperor Ashoka's symbol was a fourth lion behind which is not visible in 2D. So don't worry, we're still here and will be always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

****EDIT****

*@B_R_I_C* Yes, this is the INSAS LMG..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Liquid said:


>


 

*WOW! If you closely watch both videos then you can clearly see that in just 3 Seconds the whole mag got emptied and as the mag is transparent we can clearly see it was full in both videos....

In first video from 0:34 to 0:37 and in second video 0:24 to 0:27..!!! What is the rate of fire?

Is this gun INSAS? or someother gun ?

The guy in video saying its LMG(Light machine Gun) I guess....Someone pls clarify...
*


----------



## Abingdonboy

BRICS said:


>


 
Whoa!!! This is out of the blue!! Who are they? I assume CRPF (probably COBRA) as they recently got this gun and I have already seen other pics with CRPF using it. Good to know there are positive moves being taken in paramilitary and hope these guys give Naxals hell!!

More please!!!


----------



## BRICS

Abingdonboy said:


> Whoa!!! This is out of the blue!! Who are they? I assume CRPF (probably COBRA) as they recently got this gun and I have already seen other pics with CRPF using it. Good to know there are positive moves being taken in paramilitary and hope these guys give Naxals hell!!
> 
> More please!!!


 
Correct - CRPF CoBRA, now if only this equipment is put to use & we can hear some good news for a change!


----------



## shrini

Abingdonboy said:


> I assume CRPF (probably COBRA)


These soldiers are from Indian Army Para SF battallions. See the Red patch on their upper arm, it signifies "Para Commandos". The unit patch is right below. CRPF Cobra Commando are usually armed with INSAS or AK and not Tavor. Also they sport a slightly different Camo. These are Indian Army men.


----------



## shrini

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks lie they have J&K police attached to them aswell^^^.
> + good to see military dogs in service!


Rashtriya Rifles works on COIN only with IA and not with J&K police which is a law and order force. the plain clothes person you might see are J&K SOG which is a irregular force. mainly drawn from affected communities and reformed militants.
Actually RR (Rashtriya Rifles) itself is drawn heavily from the local populance and it is one of few units in India which are sector specific (say Doda, Jammu, Sopore etc) and Operate only in J&K.


----------



## tyagi

shrini said:


> These soldiers are from Indian Army Para SF battallions. See the Red patch on their upper arm, it signifies "Para Commandos". The unit patch is right below. CRPF Cobra Commando are usually armed with INSAS or AK and not Tavor. Also they sport a slightly different Camo. These are Indian Army men.


 
u need to get your facts right.they are from crpf .this pic is on their website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tyagi

shrini said:


> Rashtriya Rifles works on COIN only with IA and not with J&K police which is a law and order force. the plain clothes person you might see are J&K SOG which is a irregular force. mainly drawn from affected communities and reformed militants.
> Actually RR (Rashtriya Rifles) itself is drawn heavily from the local populance and it is one of few units in India which are sector specific (say Doda, Jammu, Sopore etc) and Operate only in J&K.



sog ( special operations group) are elite anti-militancy force of the Jammu and Kashmir Police.and each and every member of rashtriya rifle is from the army.they are a dedicated counter-insurgency force.so pls before posting get your facts right.


----------



## Abingdonboy

shrini said:


> These soldiers are from Indian Army Para SF battallions. See the Red patch on their upper arm, it signifies "Para Commandos". The unit patch is right below. CRPF Cobra Commando are usually armed with INSAS or AK and not Tavor. Also they sport a slightly different Camo. These are Indian Army men.


 No, those are not SF patches. These ARE CRPF COBRAs- they have recently gone through rapid modernisation, new comms, new uniform, new weapons. The IA SF use the TAR-21 not this version that the CRPF, the X-95:


CRPF with X-95 (same as in ^^^ pic)









Indian Greyhounds Commandos To Get Latest Israeli Tavor-X95 Sub-Machine Guns ~ ASIAN DEFENCE NEWS
CRPF gets new Israeli assault rifles


----------



## BRICS

they r CRPF CoBRA....this will clear up things..........Home - CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD




----------



## Abingdonboy

CT ops in J&K:


































Man! Every time I see such pics I am struck by how hardcore these guys look! And look same uniforms for most men (small steps guys!!)


----------



## Abingdonboy

More? You got it!:

For you Tavor lovers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shrini

Agent X said:


> *JNK POLICE*


Is that a water bottle tied to the top of the INSAS rifle? or a new fangled rifle scope?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

shrini said:


> Rashtriya Rifles works on COIN only with IA and not with J&K police which is a law and order force. the plain clothes person you might see are J&K SOG which is a irregular force. mainly drawn from affected communities and reformed militants.
> Actually RR (Rashtriya Rifles) itself is drawn heavily from the local populance and it is one of few units in India which are sector specific (say Doda, Jammu, Sopore etc) and Operate only in J&K.


 
Nope..RR troops are not drawn from the local population..they are drawn from the various Infantry battalions and you are right about the sector specific thing..like Delta Force is for a patricular region and then there is Romeo Force for a specific region.

Secondly regarding the J&K Police..not only they have SOG but they also have Armed Police which are armed like Infantry Battalions and undertake operations.

And lastly..RR operates in North-east too.


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BRICS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

shrini said:


> Is that a water bottle tied to the top of the INSAS rifle? or a new fangled rifle scope?


 
it's a training session and what you saw is the jugaad to catch the spent casings


----------



## HinduAtheist

BRICS said:


>


 
I've never seen camo like this on Indian soldiers before??

Is it new?


----------



## Abingdonboy

HinduAtheist said:


> I've never seen camo like this on Indian soldiers before??
> 
> Is it new?


 
It's BSF's cmo although they are in process of tranistioning to new DigiCamo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HinduAtheist

Varieties of camo used by the Indian Military​
*Possibly as early as the 1960s, India began reproducing the British-designed brushstroke camouflage pattern for use by its own Airborne and Para-Commando troops. The pattern continued to be used by these units into the 1970s and is apparently still seen occasionally among paratroopers on their airborne smocks. Several color variations have been documented, a feature that is not at all unusual with Indian made textiles. 
*











*The pattern that has come to be known as Indian DPM has no relationship to the British design of the same name. It is an overlapping pattern of green and brown palm leaf shapes on a khaki background, although there is a tremendous variability from very light to very dark. All manner of uniform styles have been produced in this pattern, as well as some pieces of field equipment. The pattern is often called "palm frond" or "Indian leaf" pattern.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HinduAtheist

*India at one point had a warm relationship with the Soviet Union, which may have prompted its adoption of a copy of the Soviet 1988 TTsKO tricolor woodland pattern, which has been worn by some Indian Army units in the 1990s. A faithful copy of the Soviet pattern, the fabric and uniforms are all locally-made. 
*






*An interesting irregular stripe or brushstroke camouflage pattern has been attributed to use by several Indian Army units, including the Gurkha & Marattha Regiments, and those operating in the Maharashtra region of Central Asia. The pattern has also been worn by units of the Border Security Force. 
*











*A blue variation of the standard Indian DPM pattern is worn by the Rapid Action Force (RAF) and the Civil Reserve Police Force (CRPF). This variation features overlapping dark and medium blue palm leaf shapes on a pale blue background.*






*Another variation of the standard DPM pattern having a brown-dominant colorway is documented in use by the Border Security Force (BSF). The pattern was first documented in 1992. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HinduAtheist

*Indian Army units based in Rajasthan are believed to wear a desert-themed "vertical lizard" pattern of rust and ochre stripes on a sandy background. This pattern first started appearing in the late 1990s also.*






*In the late 1990s, India began producing its own versions of the US m81 woodland camouflage pattern, with the usual variability as to color and fabric types. These have been worn by Indian Army personnel on UN deployments, and by Air Force Security Personnel. 
*






*A three-color pattern featuring large brown & olive green patches on a khaki background has been observed in use by the Border Security Force and some Internal Security units since the late 1990s. 
*






*An interesting leaf pattern variant has been observed among some Indian Army units since the late 1990s. The pattern has black, brown and green leaf shapes on a khaki background.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HinduAtheist

*A new general purpose pattern for the Indian Army appeared in 2006. The design is a horizontal pattern of black, brown and green shapes on a khaki-green background, with the Indian Army logo imprinted into the pattern. It is gradually replacing the old palm frond design, although both are likely to be in circulation for many years to come. 
*






*The Indian National Cadet Corps wear a very bright pink variation of the standard Indian DPM camouflage design having overlapping purple and bright pink palm leaf shapes on an off-white background.*






*Some units of the Border Security Force wear a locally-produced variation of the German flecktarn pattern having dark brown and dark green dots on a khaki background. This pattern first appeared in 2008. 
*






*Indian Army and Police personnel serving in Kashmir have been observed wearing a three-color arid camouflage pattern having large blotches of dark green and reddish-brown on a pale green background.*






courtesy India - Camopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ thanks for the info mate, any idea if F-INSAS incorporates a new camo or the 2006 horizontal is the standard camo from now on? Also what is the criteria for the issuing of the new camo? Why do the same units have different camos at the same time (IA/BSF)? Ie is the new camo given to all new recruits so it is phased out from the bottom up. Or given to certain units/ regiments over a period of time so there is commonality within regiments but not Army/ Paramilitary as a whole? I mean IA has had FIVE years now to phase out all old palm leafs and introduce new camo ( I know IA is HUGE but surely India with its huge manufacturing industry and cheap labour could have completed it by now).


----------



## HinduAtheist

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^^ thanks for the info mate, any idea if F-INSAS incorporates a new camo or the 2006 horizontal is the standard camo from now on? Also what is the criteria for the issuing of the new camo? Why do the same units have different camos at the same time (IA/BSF)? Ie is the new camo given to all new recruits so it is phased out from the bottom up. Or given to certain units/ regiments over a period of time so there is commonality within regiments but not Army/ Paramilitary as a whole? I mean IA has had FIVE years now to phase out all old palm leafs and introduce new camo ( I know IA is HUGE but surely India with its huge manufacturing industry and cheap labour could have completed it by now).


 
For right now I believe that the camo used in the F-INSAS project will stay with the horizontal pattern. The first phase of completion is due by 2012? Who knows, a lot may change by then. 

There is a lot of science that goes into creating camo, however I'm unaware of any place that can be contacted regarding a request of issuing new ideas. It varies from which region the jawans are located. 

Again I'm not very familiar of how or when these prints are phased out, as I work for Pixar  All the info I found was here India - Camopedia
But the brushstroke camo is still used by the paratroopers which was given to the para commandos in 1970! Bureaucracy at it's best I tell yah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajusri




----------



## rajusri

*Indian air force *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajusri

BRICS said:


>


 
Loved it. 

More Tevor 




BALTAL, INDIA - JUNE 29: An Indian army soldier stands guard outside the Amarnath cave during a pilgrimage to the cave, one of the most revered of Hindu shrines, on June 29, 2011 near Baltal, Jammu and Kashmir, India.


----------



## rajusri

what is this? command centre?


----------



## rajusri

IBRIS said:


> Sikh Regiment Personnel In Indian Kashmir Near India-Pakistani Border Village with RR Rifles


 
Which AK variant is it? never seen before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

*Today's gunfight!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

rajusri said:


> *Indian air force *


 
Wow! That's an impressive looking building, any idea what it is (an AFC HQ, Acadamy etc)?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some very rare pics of IN MARCOs operating (pics taken in 2007 and MARCOs have since undertaken a MASSIVE upgrade, + I believe these pics were intended for personal use only hence no covering of faces) in Wular lake in J&K, it was here and other such places MARCOs earned their fearsome reputation:













The Frogmen have not only secured the lake, but also the villages on the banks of the lake. The lake, and the river are no longer used as a terrorist's waterway. In fact, they are so good at it, they have begun branching out into the mountains, patrolling and scouring for militant hideouts(out of sheer boredom I guess...the militants have a real tough time with these guys around). Their performance has warranted a much more sinister name(by the media...and I guess by the militants themselves). The Crocs of Wular Lake. They cannot be differentiated from the locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blackops

long live the indian navy


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baker

@angeldemon_007 

you are doing great job by posting these pics...... keep it up...... and thanks


----------



## DMLA

donkey kong said:


> this is from kashmir
> why do we want the kashmiris to call themselves them indians on gunpoint?


 
We don't. The army is fighting the terrorists who are/ have infiltrated into Indian territory and are creating problems in the valley. Kashmiris in the valley do not call themselves Indians. You should visit the valley to know the ground realities. Both sides are at fault and the situation has become intractable.


----------



## Night_Raven

INS Shivalik Stealth Frigate [P17 project]







INS Mumbai Destroyer






INS Mysore 






INS Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS TALWAR






INS Jalashwa





INS DEEPAK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRICS

*Gurdwara Patthar Sahib, Leh, Ladakh - built and maintained by the Indian army*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

BRICS said:


> *Gurdwara Patthar Sahib, Leh, Ladakh - built and maintained by the Indian army*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Thanks BRICS for these pics. Interesting to see pics of Gurdwaras in foreword areas. I have seen vids where smaller (I wouldnt really all them Gurdwaras) religious sites are set up in Siachin and there are Sikh, Hindu, Muslim, Christian symbols, statues etc all side by side with each man reducing blessing from each shrine and showing due respect for all. Indian Secularism at its best- one of the greatest parts of Indian society!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Self delete


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


> Wow! That's an impressive looking building, any idea what it is (an AFC HQ, Acadamy etc)?


 
I think it is the building of western air command. IAF's western air command has the _Trishul_ as its logo. At least that's what I remember when I used to travel in Delhi.


----------



## bhagat

"Training with the Special Forces - Yudh Abyas" in HD


----------



## RPK

Army soldiers during the demining operation at the LoC in Uri, Srinagar


----------



## Dalai Lama

^^^

I wish they were as well equipped as shown in that video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @rrows

nice thread. 
very informative....


----------



## BRICS

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks BRICS for these pics. Interesting to see pics of Gurdwaras in foreword areas. I have seen vids where smaller (I wouldnt really all them Gurdwaras) religious sites are set up in Siachin and there are Sikh, Hindu, Muslim, Christian symbols, statues etc all side by side with each man reducing blessing from each shrine and showing due respect for all. Indian Secularism at its best- one of the greatest parts of Indian society!



They are called Dharamsthan or SarvaDharamsthal. To know more about religion & Indian army, the following link is a *must read*, straight from a former Indian army officer - kashmir diary - Broadcasting my thoughts

Regarding Gurdwara Patthar Sahib, Leh, Ladakh, this a unique Gurdwara, with a unique story, you can read more here - SEWA UK: ."Nanak Lama": Gurdwara Patthar Sahib, Leh, Ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

*Chinese set aside a chair for this Indian soldier.*






*Many bells....*






*Many flags....*






*Who was Babaji?*











*According to army folklore&#8230; A camp bed is kept for him and his boots are polished and uniform kept ready every night. The sheets are reportedly crumpled every morning and boots muddy by evening. The Major continues to draw a salary and takes his annual leave.

Legend also has it that in the event of a war between India and China, Baba would warn the Indian soldiers three days in advance. During the flag meetings between the two nations at Nathula, the Chinese set a chair aside for the saint.*


http://indianhomemaker.wordpress.com/2011/03/10/chinese-set-aside-a-chair-for-this-indian-soldier/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRICS




----------



## Abingdonboy

BRICS said:


> They are called Dharamsthan or SarvaDharamsthal. To know more about religion & Indian army, the following link is a *must read*, straight from a former Indian army officer - kashmir diary - Broadcasting my thoughts
> 
> Regarding Gurdwara Patthar Sahib, Leh, Ladakh, this a unique Gurdwara, with a unique story, you can read more here - SEWA UK: ."Nanak Lama": Gurdwara Patthar Sahib, Leh, Ladakh


 
Yeh I've read this "Kashmir diary" before. Any clue on the background of the author? Is he RR,SF,PBI (lol) etc?? And what was his role in J&K? QRT, Task force etc?


----------



## BoB's

LCH TD2 test flight in Bangalore on 28th june.





















source


----------



## BoB's

IAF pilots with dhruv simulator


----------



## BRICS

@Abingdonboy, I have no idea, but thank him for his blog, specially for that post.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

BRICS said:


> @Abingdonboy, I have no idea, but thank him for his blog, specially for that post.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 
Does "Shining Sixth" mean 6th Corps? 

+ great to see IA guys in quality gear, looking great!


----------



## BRICS

Abingdonboy said:


> Does "Shining Sixth" mean 6th Corps?
> 
> + great to see IA guys in quality gear, looking great!



"Shining Sixth" is their battalion *nickname* (Garhwal Rifles).




















Did We Mention There'd Be Monkeys?: IDT Part Four


----------



## BRICS

*Soldiers from Indian Army's High Altitude Warfare train with US soldiers in Alaska's Northern Warfare Training Center (June/July 2011).*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ great pics, thanks- if possible more please and some info.


----------



## BRICS

*Something a little bit different. 19th July 2011. A leopard strayed into Prakash Nagar village (near Salugara, on the outskirts of Siliguri) and mauled several villagers, including three guards, before being caught by forest officials. The leopard, which suffered injuries caused by knives and batons, died later in the evening at a veterinary center. *


----------



## Night_Raven

IA and NSG Snipers


----------



## BRICS

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^^ great pics, thanks- if possible more please and some info.



Learning (mainly observing) how the US army does it - surviving in snow & cold weather, climbing techniques, mountaineering, skiing, evacuating injured soldiers, equipment, clothing, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Night_Raven said:


> IA and NSG Snipers



The pirst pic is of IN MARCOS during 26/11



BRICS said:


> Learning (mainly observing) how the US army does it - surviving in snow & cold weather, climbing techniques, mountaineering, skiing, evacuating injured soldiers, equipment, clothing, etc.


 
Thanks for the info mate, is this to be recpricated? US visiting HAWS. Good to see US-India military relations strengthening all the time, seems to be genuine.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Great vid of HAWS, one of the best mountain warfare schools in the world:


Patriotism at its heights

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

BRICS said:


> *Chinese set aside a chair for this Indian soldier.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Many bells....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Many flags....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who was Babaji?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *According to army folklore A camp bed is kept for him and his boots are polished and uniform kept ready every night. The sheets are reportedly crumpled every morning and boots muddy by evening. The Major continues to draw a salary and takes his annual leave.
> 
> Legend also has it that in the event of a war between India and China, Baba would warn the Indian soldiers three days in advance. During the flag meetings between the two nations at Nathula, the Chinese set a chair aside for the saint.*
> 
> 
> Chinese set aside a chair for this Indian soldier. « The Life and Times of an Indian Homemaker


 
I have visited this place.As i was only 5 years old then i have faint memories but i guess he is called Jaswant Baba and all drivers of the Indian Army stop at his place to pay respect coz they believe if they wont their vehicle will break down.

He along with two of his female friends stopped 1 entire Chinese brigade for 3 days after which the Chinese came to know that there was only 1 man figting along with 2 females supporting him by bringing him ammunition and food.He killed himself when he came to know that he is not going to survive for long by hanging himself from a tree with a telephone wire and his female friends jumped off the clip coz they didnt want the Chinese to capture them alive.The Chinese took his head off with them and was respected by them for his supreme bravery.

It is said that he slaps the jawans who sleep on duty and he even has a seat booked for him in train and visits home.Jawans respect him like God.

I apologise if i am mistaking him for someone else but since this was also worth sharing so i wrote about "Jaswant Baba".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

General Vijay Kumar Singh's United States Army War College Hall Of Fame induction Ceremony Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRICS

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> I have visited this place.As i was only 5 years old then i have faint memories but i guess he is called Jaswant Baba and all drivers of the Indian Army stop at his place to pay respect coz they believe if they wont their vehicle will break down.
> 
> He along with two of his female friends stopped 1 entire Chinese brigade for 3 days after which the Chinese came to know that there was only 1 man figting along with 2 females supporting him by bringing him ammunition and food.He killed himself when he came to know that he is not going to survive for long by hanging himself from a tree with a telephone wire and his female friends jumped off the clip coz they didnt want the Chinese to capture them alive.The Chinese took his head off with them and was respected by them for his supreme bravery.
> 
> It is said that he slaps the jawans who sleep on duty and he even has a seat booked for him in train and visits home.Jawans respect him like God.
> 
> I apologise if i am mistaking him for someone else but since this was also worth sharing so i wrote about "Jaswant Baba".


 







It was the final phase of the Sino-Indian War in November, 1962. A company of Garhwal Rifles was posted somewhere on the Assam-Arunachal Pradesh border. They were ordered to vacate their post as soon as possible. But even as his company was asked to fall back, Jaswant Singh remained at his post at an altitude of 10,000 feet, and held back the invading Chinese for three days single-handedly. It is presumed that he shot himself when he realised that he was about to be captured. It is alleged that the Chinese cut off Jaswant Singh's head and took it back to China. However, after the ceasefire, the Chinese commander, impressed by the soldier's bravery, returned the head along with a brass bust of Jaswant Singh. The bust, created in China to honour the brave Indian soldier, is now installed at the site of the battle, a location now known as Jaswant Garh. Jaswant Singh's saga of valour and sacrifice continues to serve as an inspiration to all army personnel posted in this sector. It is a fact that he alone killed more than 300 Chinese soldiers in the war. He was assisted by two girls of the local village named Nura and Sella, and they were also given due credit, and the pass was named after Sella, and the highway named after Nura. It is still believed that the soul of this martyr still protects the whole of West Kameng from Chinese attacks.


http://shankarvishwanath.blogspot.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Night_Raven

IAF Phalcon AWAC :






IAF IL-76 Gajraj :






C-130 J Super Hercules :











Antononv AN-32 :







And, soon to come ..........

C17 Globemaster  :


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Para SF during hostage rescue exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Indian Para SF during hostage rescue exercise:


 





*Tavors*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

*ARUNACHAL PRADESH*

*Note the condition of the roads!!!*

























*Indo-Sino Border*







*Just over the hills is a big Chinese PLA barracks*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

^^^ is that a indian observation post?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Liquid said:


> *Tavors*


 
Hell yeah!! Looks like the 2Nd guy from the right (next to soldier carrying guy) has a shotgun slung round his back! Look at them! Dhruv, Tavors, Shotgun, Tactics- looking world class! Wish more was shown of Indian SF like camera friendly US/ Pakistani SF.


----------



## BRICS

truthseeker2010 said:


> ^^^ is that a indian observation post?



Line of Actual Control (LAC). Bum-La, Arunachal Pradesh. Tourists/Civilians visit. Flag meetings are held. PLA & IA celebrate each others Indepedence Days together - all this happens here.


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Pics From Indian Army`s CT Operations...*


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Some Pics From Indian Army`s CT Operations..*


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## Roybot

*Training in Siachen*































Source: Snapshots from India: Training in Siachen | Media Gallery | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

An awesome vid of IN VBSS teams (guys in black) being trained by IN MARCOs (guys in camo):


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## Tshering22

BRICS said:


> It was the final phase of the Sino-Indian War in November, 1962. A company of Garhwal Rifles was posted somewhere on the Assam-Arunachal Pradesh border. They were ordered to vacate their post as soon as possible. But even as his company was asked to fall back, Jaswant Singh remained at his post at an altitude of 10,000 feet, and held back the invading Chinese for three days single-handedly. It is presumed that he shot himself when he realised that he was about to be captured.* It is alleged that the Chinese cut off Jaswant Singh's head and took it back to China. However, after the ceasefire, the Chinese commander, impressed by the soldier's bravery, returned the head along with a brass bust of Jaswant Singh.* The bust, created in China to honour the brave Indian soldier, is now installed at the site of the battle, a location now known as Jaswant Garh. Jaswant Singh's saga of valour and sacrifice continues to serve as an inspiration to all army personnel posted in this sector. It is a fact that he alone killed more than 300 Chinese soldiers in the war. He was assisted by two girls of the local village named Nura and Sella, and they were also given due credit, and the pass was named after Sella, and the highway named after Nura. It is still believed that the soul of this martyr still protects the whole of West Kameng from Chinese attacks.
> 
> 
> Shankar Vishwanath



I would have expected nothing less out of the coward PLA commander to disrespect a dead soldier. My sincerest salutations to this hero. He my fellow Indians, is the true son of Indian soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD




----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

SR,

Is that the Embraer Platform for our AWACS ?

Has it landed in India?


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Guys, Mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Check out the IRST, and EW system on the tail


----------



## ranja

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> SR,
> 
> Is that the Embraer Platform for our AWACS ?
> 
> Has it landed in India?


 
Looks like this is not Embraer but Gulfstream III


----------



## Tshering22

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Guys, Mig 29


 
Holy canoly! Russians transformed the beauty into a deadly beast.


----------



## DarK-LorD

SR-71 BlackBird said:


>


 
No acc to to this website it is the Gulfstream 3 elint platform in use by ARC.


----------



## DarK-LorD

Aircraft:

Indian Air Force
Gulfstream G-III

Location:Malta Int'l - LMML
Malta


----------



## Abingdonboy

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Aircraft:
> 
> Indian Air Force
> Gulfstream G-III
> 
> Location:Malta Int'l - LMML
> Malta


 What's ot doing in Malta as it is a spy plane?


SR-71 BlackBird said:


> No acc to to this website it is the Gulfstream 3 elint platform in use by ARC.


 
Explains the lack of markings- VVIP Jets operated by IAF have "INDIAN AIRFORCE" written in big bold letters on the fuselage, whilst RAW ARC have none (consistent with this pic) and there seems to be a bulge for electronics.


----------



## Tangent

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Guys, Mig 29


 
What's in the protruding "backbone" ?


----------



## Tangent

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Guys, Mig 29


 
What's in the protruding "backbone" ?


----------



## DarK-LorD

Abingdonboy said:


> What's ot doing in Malta as it is a spy plane?
> 
> 
> Explains the lack of markings- VVIP Jets operated by IAF have "INDIAN AIRFORCE" written in big bold letters on the fuselage, whilst RAW ARC have none (consistent with this pic) and there seems to be a bulge for electronics.


 It most probably flew to Malta from Israel.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tangent said:


> What's in the protruding "backbone" ?


 
It is a "hump" that accommodates extra internal fuel for greater range.


----------



## Abingdonboy

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> It most probably flew to Malta from Israel.


 
True, most likely where the "snooping" spy equipment was installed- Israelis are experts in this field.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Kolkata class destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

Indian Army soldiers in Mongolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarK-LorD

TheDeletedUser said:


>


It's really huge.


----------



## Abingdonboy

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Indian Army soldiers in Mongolia.


 
Punjab Regiment- _Jo Bole So Nihal, Sat Sri Akal (He who cries God is Truth, is Ever Happy)_


----------



## truthseeker2010

TheDeletedUser said:


> Kolkata class destroyer


 
Has the first one entered sea trails?


----------



## truthseeker2010

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Guys, Mig 29


 
Is it the upgraded SMT version?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

^^^Unfortunately,Yes!


----------



## truthseeker2010

Bharadwaj said:


> ^^^Unfortunately,Yes!



Whats so unfortunate in this?


----------



## Abingdonboy

truthseeker2010 said:


> Whats so unfortunate in this?


 
Just a flippant comment I assume as some people dislike the aesthetics of the new fuel tanks even though it gives a far greater range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Punjab Regiment- _Jo Bole So Nihal, Sat Sri Akal (He who cries God is Truth, is Ever Happy)_


 
They are soldiers from the Sikh regtt. Jo Bole So Nihal, Sat Sri Akal (Victory belong to those; Who recite the name of god with a true heart)


----------



## Abingdonboy

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> They are soldiers from the Sikh regtt. Jo Bole So Nihal, Sat Sri Akal (Victory belong to those; Who recite the name of god with a true heart)


 

They are from the Punjab regiment green Turbans, Sikh Regmt and LI wear orange/red Turbans.

Sikh Regmt:


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> They are from the Punjab regiment green Turbans, Sikh Regmt and LI wear orange Turbans.


 
Not in a field area..wearing orange turban in a battlefield would be suicidal.

You can zoom the pic and check the badge if you dont trust me..Punjab regiment has a Ship and the reason of this is bcoz they were the first regiment of the Indian Army to serve abroad...here is the badge.






Sikh regiments badge






And check out these pics of the brave warriors of the Sikh regiment.






Joginder Singh Sahnan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Karam Singh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ thanks mate, my bad, thanks for the info- you've educated me!


----------



## Dalai Lama

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> It's really huge.



Yes, this is a destroyer not a Frigate like the INS Shivalik.



truthseeker2010 said:


> Has the first one entered sea trails?


 
Yes.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^^ thanks mate, my bad, thanks for the info- you've educated me!


 
No problem buddy..i love the Indian Infantry or the foot soldiers the most so i am always up for any discussion on the Indian Infantry.


----------



## CypressHill

Abingdonboy said:


> Punjab Regiment- _Jo Bole So Nihal, Sat Sri Akal (He who cries God is Truth, is Ever Happy)_



That pic is from Khaan Quest 2011 & is soldiers from the 2nd Battalion, Sikh Regiment!


----------



## CypressHill

*From 0:15 onwards - Tavors *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CypressHill said:


> *From 0:15 onwards - Tavors *


 
Thanks for posting.A must watch for SF enthusiasts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Border Security Force personnel patrol the River Gumati at Sonamura, some 75 kilometres south of Agartala, Tripura. Photo: PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

CypressHill said:


> *From 0:15 onwards - Tavors *


 
AWESIME VID MAN!!!! thanks a lot, Tavor **** !!! Any idea when the series starts?

+1.04 M4 with fore grip and holographic sights, first time I think this weapon has been seen in service with Indian SF I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CypressHill

Abingdonboy said:


> AWESIME VID MAN!!!! thanks a lot, Tavor **** !!! Any idea when the series starts?
> 
> +1.04 M4 with fore grip and holographic sights, first time I think this weapon has been seen in service with Indian SF I think.


 
From what I can make out (I'm not 100% sure), I don't think there will series of episodes like mission army, but rather a series of news clips like the one I posted of individual Jawans!

Here's another one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

RPK said:


> Border Security Force personnel patrol the River Gumati at Sonamura, some 75 kilometres south of Agartala, Tripura. Photo: PTI


 
We badly need these types of patrol here in Sikkim's north where lakes are commonplace.


----------



## Tshering22

Guys, when is this series of HEROES starting? That's one helluva video. From the looks of it, these guys are posted somewhere near Burma border with either Mizoram or Manipur.


----------



## Splurgenxs

This are the type of people we lose so often....now i feel even worse..The pilot was one of the lucky brave.
Farging MOD give a medal to the lucky survivor but almost nothing for those who die...what fking injustice.
Fking trash the migs already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Splurgenxs said:


> This are the type of people we lose so often....now i feel even worse..The pilot was one of the luck brave.
> Farging MOD give a medal to the lucky survivor but almost nothing for those who die...what fking injustice.


 
This all will only change when the ruling party changes.... this government has become a pain in the @$$ for our people both civilian and military. I got 3 cousins and brothers in the special forces for Army and MARCOs man. It always worries me what would this scumbag government give if something happens to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

Splurgenxs said:


> This are the type of people we lose so often....now i feel even worse..The pilot was one of the lucky brave.
> Farging MOD give a medal to the lucky survivor but almost *nothing for those who die*...what fking injustice.
> Fking trash the migs already.



They should have insurance, if they do not they are not doing it right.


----------



## anathema

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Thanks for posting.A must watch for SF enthusiasts



Superb...of all the porns , i think i prefer tavor the best....the series looks awesome...awaiting eagerly...any idea when this will be starting ?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

anathema said:


> Superb...of all the porns , i think i prefer tavor the best....the series looks awesome...awaiting eagerly...any idea when this will be starting ?


 
I guess it is not a seperate programme but everyday till the independence day such clips will be show in the news on Times Now under the title Heroes.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> This all will only change when the ruling party changes.... this government has become a pain in the @$$ for our people both civilian and military. I got 3 cousins and brothers in the special forces for Army and MARCOs man. It always worries me what would this scumbag government give if something happens to them.


 
Is it possible (with out disclosing anything sensitive or compromising yourself or them) to tell us a bit about how they find like in Indian SOFs - as info on them is very hard to come by.


----------



## Abingdonboy

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Can't post right now but type :


J&K: Top LeT man killed in in an 8-hr operation


In YouTube and go to 0.34 to see X-95 in action, looks like CRPF COBRAs.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

anathema said:


> Superb...of all the porns , i think i prefer tavor the best....the series looks awesome...awaiting eagerly...any idea when this will be starting ?


 
Sorry for the info on the earlier post as it was incorrect.

Watch it this SAT AT 2:30pm and SUN 9:30 pm on TIMES NOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CypressHill

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Sorry for the info on the esrlier post as it was incorrect.
> 
> Watch it this SAT AT 2:30pm and SUN 9:30 pm on TIMES NOW.



Can you post a link with the schedule?

Here is another clip of Major A K Singh.

http://www.timesnow.tv/Heroes-Major-AK-Singh/videoshow/4380700.cms


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CypressHill said:


> Can you post a link with the schedule?
> 
> Here is another clip of Major A K Singh.
> 
> Heroes: Major AK Singh-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos



I saw it in the break between the news.


----------



## CypressHill

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> I saw it in the break between the news.


 
iight! Thanks for the info.  I'll be watching the 9:30pm show 2moz online.


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


> Is it possible (with out disclosing anything sensitive or compromising yourself or them) to tell us a bit about how they find like in Indian SOFs - as info on them is very hard to come by.


 
Well, they really love the job but don't really like the MOD's attitude towards defense. You'd find most of my words being rather too fiery or "biased" as some would call it; but you must know that they are based on what these guys tell me. You see, when you're trained to be peak in all your humanly possible capabilities like being alert, being strong, being aggressive, being mentally stable even in the worst of situations at the same time, then you expect that you deal with problems of the country head on rather than being restricted from doing everything due to a cowardly and corrupt government. 

I hope you understand what I mean because I cannot really tell too much (and since they only tell me general stuff due to their nature of work).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> Well, they really love the job but don't really like the MOD's attitude towards defense. You'd find most of my words being rather too fiery or "biased" as some would call it; but you must know that they are based on what these guys tell me. You see, when you're trained to be peak in all your humanly possible capabilities like being alert, being strong, being aggressive, being mentally stable even in the worst of situations at the same time, then you expect that you deal with problems of the country head on rather than being restricted from doing everything due to a cowardly and corrupt government.
> 
> I hope you understand what I mean because I cannot really tell too much (and since they only tell me general stuff due to their nature of work).


 
Thanks mate for taking the time to answer my question- I really appreciate it. Could you tell me whether, in terms of political views, they feel serious enough to do anything about it or do they respect the government institution and what it represents enough to continue serving their Courbet without getting involved in political affairs despite what they may feel on the matter. 


+ could you tell me (this mainly relates to MARCOs cousin/brother of yours) their view on the NSG handling of 26/11 given the MARCOs are a penical of SOF operations and tactical action so how do they feel towards the NSG's operations in Mumbai given the much criticism they have since faced. Also could you shed any light on the MARCOs equipment and basic day to day life in MARCOs unit. 


Again don't feel the need to compromise yourself or your relighted, I understand this is a fine line between gaining knowledge on these guys and compromising them.


----------



## Splurgenxs

> @Abingdonboy


How would *22* kno training routines and equipment? 
I have an Uncle in RAW he keeps harping hes just an economic advisor ..but keeps visiting bhutan..wtf has an economist to do with buthan?He doesn't even have his own car(only srkari Gaddi). They tell u squat. and any other Info isn't worth sharing. 

Dude all army top army men in our country are one of the most if not the most literate group comparable to any top college graduate and they join because they have this emotional urge to serve there country..* Criticism or no Criticism they are kept isolated and should remain aways from media bitches.*The army men serve on a difrent plane to Civs. They only own allegiance to there superiors..and do what they are told..ask the top Generals who they follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

> This all will only change when the ruling party changes.... this government has become a pain in the @$$ for our people both civilian and military. I got 3 cousins and brothers in the special forces for Army and MARCOs man. It always worries me what would this scumbag government give if something happens to them.


Half my family on my mothers side have served the armed forces. one of my Mothers cousins had an accident on some climbing operation and left his wife and 1 Kid penniless. She had to be reintegrated back into our family . has been 10 year since no sorries here cus we somewhat do good for ourselves. 
I just feel for those young dudes who leave there old parent alone ..
realy Farging depressing when u give em a face ,And show heroes who live to tell there stories of "Valor", while forgetting who made the ultimate sacrifice(really rubs me the wrong way). Farking propaganda bitches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Splurgenxs said:


> How would *22* kno training routines and equipment?
> I have an Uncle in RAW he keeps harping hes just an economic advisor ..but keeps visiting bhutan..wtf has an economist to do with buthan?He doesn't even have his own car(only srkari Gaddi). They tell u squat. and any other Info isn't worth sharing.
> 
> Dude all army top army men in our country are one of the most if not the most literate group comparable to any top college graduate and they join because they have this emotional urge to serve there country..* Criticism or no Criticism they are kept isolated and should remain aways from media bitches.*The army men serve on a difrent plane to Civs. They only own allegiance to there superiors..and do what they are told..ask the top Generals who they follow.


 
I understand these men are professionals and unlikely to divulge anything substantial, but just thought I'd try and get out any shreds of info the gentleman might have- however minimal. 

I completely agree with you- the Indian armed forces have always remind utterly apolitical and should remain so, politics and military don't mix. Just look at India's western neighbour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


> I understand these men are professionals and unlikely to divulge anything substantial, but just thought I'd try and get out any shreds of info the gentleman might have- however minimal.
> 
> I completely agree with you- the Indian armed forces have always remind utterly apolitical and should remain so, politics and military don't mix. Just look at India's western neighbour.


 
But the problem is, our military has ZERO say in national management. That is wrong because even in West, their militaries have SOME say or right to speak in quasi-political or nation management matters. Our military has none of it. Soldiers are treated like beggars here by the media and civilians are totally unfamiliar with their lives and their feelings, except the families. 

Look at what the so-called government did to the late hero Maj. Sandeep Unnikrishnan. He gave the supreme sacrifice in serving his country and his land. And look what that Communist mongrel said in return. What did the government do for his family? Nothing. A Bollywood joker like Saif Ali Khan is given millions for a shot and a Bharat Ratna Award (WTH is that for?? ), cricketers are treated as gods; but what does a true hero like Maj. Sandeep and his family get?

What about all those heroes' families who martyred their lives in in so many counter-terrorist operations? Zero. Zilch. Null.

This is why I advocate a little bit assertive attitude from the military in matters that involve in national security, to the extent that they should be able to veto any overtly political agenda of civvies and at the same time have the liberty to explain to the country. This is what I really respected about ACM Naik; he changed the whole concept of taking the problem to the people and let the people decide. Not once but at least 3-4 times he pulled ruling government's pants down. 

Same was with ex. VM PK.Barbora. He too was an excellent man who did not bow down to civvie corrupts. This is what we need in ALL the military services. 

Our men in uniform need equal rights in our country as their western counterparts get in theirs. This is why I get pissed when some wannabe liberal/secular type self-confessed intellectual weaklings try to brag about how we are "Aggressive". I personally hate such weaklings to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks mate for taking the time to answer my question- I really appreciate it. Could you tell me whether, in terms of political views, they feel serious enough to do anything about it or do they respect the government institution and what it represents enough to continue serving their Courbet without getting involved in political affairs despite what they may feel on the matter.
> 
> 
> + could you tell me (this mainly relates to MARCOs cousin/brother of yours) their view on the NSG handling of 26/11 given the MARCOs are a penical of SOF operations and tactical action so how do they feel towards the NSG's operations in Mumbai given the much criticism they have since faced. Also could you shed any light on the MARCOs equipment and basic day to day life in MARCOs unit.
> 
> 
> Again don't feel the need to compromise yourself or your relighted, I understand this is a fine line between gaining knowledge on these guys and compromising them.


 
Well, none of them are in NSG so no idea. But from my personal observation 26/11 was government's fault. NSG had already requested for transport wing to be cleared along with new equipment needed in 2005. Till the horror happened in Mumbai, none of this had come and NSG chief said this. Not just that, Admiral Mehta was also complaining about government openly. Now why would all chiefs attack the government if there was nothing wrong? Should make us commoners think what we've had in store. 

Did you notice that just after the 26/11, within a week Mumbai police had M4s and what not ready and flooding of new fancy gizmos came in in a blink of eye. How did that happen? I was surely surprised at the speed at which all that came. How come that speed was not shown since 2005? Makes you wonder eh? 

The thing is, when you are in such an institution, there is automatic dislike towards petty politics, mate. Those who train beyond us civvies and discipline themselves to the core, rise so high that they view all these politics as simply cheap-@$$ stunts for personal gains. 

More than this, even I am not told (as they visit only sometimes). As Splurgenxs said, they don't really reveal themselves so openly. Even to blood relatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Hmm..interesting and informative posts in this thread after a long time.

Most of my family members are in the Army specially in the infantry and i would say that all Army guys are apolitical but when they see the current state of affairs they are not happy.

As Tshering rightly pointed out that even after sacrificing so much the family gets nothing and compare that to the politicians..when they wanted to increase their pay they did it immediately and when it was the question of the 6th pay commision they took so much time.

Regarding special operation Abingdonboy i would say that Indian SFs do a lot of things that no one of us will ever come to know about.I have talked to many Sfs but i didnt ask them about their operations because i knew they wont tell it openly..so everytime i get a chance to meet them its just the general stuff i ask about.

But trust me they are very skilled,higly motivated men and live life to the fullest.They never back down from anything and they dont care who their opponents are even if they face the best army in the world.They are a class apart and the reason whyyou dont get to see so much of them is because they intentionally dont want to show anything unlike other SFs and there is a reason too and the reason is that they dont want their men to feel superior to anyone and thats what the secret is..if your SF men have their feet always on the ground,they will always be successful.Like in Somalia US SFs went thinking they are the best in the world and they are superhuman and see what happened.This is always the case with them they serve one tenure in Afghanistan and one in Iraq and they feel they are superhuman..Thank God the Indian SF leadership makes a special effort of not doing to much publicity and advertisement in media and youtube and keep their men always down to earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

^^ But that secludes them from the people and whenever they have some problem, no one knows as the treacherous government suppresses all the news.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Tshering22 said:


> ^^ But that secludes them from the people and whenever they have some problem, no one knows as the treacherous government suppresses all the news.


 
We need some changes man.I am not saying we become Pakistan but even in USA Armed Forces have much more say and the media also gives them a lot of importance.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

fully loaded


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indian MIG 29s being upgraded*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indian MIG 29s being upgraded*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indian MIG 29s being upgraded*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CypressHill

*KHAAN QUEST 2011*























*CRPF COBRA hunting maoists*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarK-LorD




----------



## Dalai Lama



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CypressHill



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

^^^Nice Video,thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CypressHill



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CypressHill



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sputnik

Regarding Mig - 29 upgrades. Plants look less hi-tech, old and lack of manpower. in pics, not seen any kind of automation at work place.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Mechanised Forces in Rajasthan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

An amateurish video i found while surfing the net.In this video locals catch Indian commandos trainning on camera..i really have no idea who these guys are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

Hey guys i heard there's a new video that will be broadcasted on times now about arjun mbt. Please somebody post it.

Also have guys noticed how cool our SF is looking ? New helmets just like US delta force uses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CypressHill

*Some pics of Raksha Bandhan & preperations for Independence Day*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CypressHill

*HAPPY INDEPEDENCE DAY*

*JAI HIND*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tshering22

Hey guys, does any of you have pics of Arjun MBTs participating in exercise BRAZEN CHARIOTS? That was the largest war exercise we had in recent times after Ashwamedh.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Heroes: The defiant marines

http://www.timesnow.tv/Heroes-The-defiant-marines/videoshow/4381126.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

angeldemon_007 said:


> Hey guys i heard there's a new video that will be broadcasted on times now about arjun mbt. Please somebody post it.
> 
> Also have guys noticed how cool our SF is looking ? New helmets just like US delta force uses.


 
The armoured fist - Part 1-Times Drive-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

The armoured fist - Part 2-Times Drive-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Jai Hind - Part 1-The Foodie-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Jai Hind - Part 2-The Foodie-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Jai Hind - Part 3-The Foodie-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CypressHill

The Border Sentinels - Part 1-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

The Border Sentinels - Part 2-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

The Border Sentinels - Part 3-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


*This one is a MUST WATCH - A real insight in the lives of Indian soldiers in J&K*

Jammu and Kashmir: The endless war

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Silk

This forum is probably the cheapest and easiest to promote Indian propaganda. Pakistan pushes terrorists over the border? It is India that terrorizes millions of Kashmiri and does not obey UN. I do not mind Indians. They are the same as Pakistani, yet I do not think we should start using eachothers forums as propaganda tools.


----------



## Abingdonboy

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> An amateurish video i found while surfing the net.In this video locals catch Indian commandos trainning on camera..i really have no idea who these guys are.


Looks like IN MARCOs- dropping a RIB and jumping into water is a highly specialised and trecherous task which only a few elite units in the world can do. Very impressive.


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> Hey guys i heard there's a new video that will be broadcasted on times now about arjun mbt. Please somebody post it.
> 
> Also have guys noticed how cool our SF is looking ? New helmets just like US delta force uses.


 
I have seen Indian SF with these helmets before but what exact image/ vid on this thread are you referring to?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks like IN MARCOs- dropping a RIB and jumping into water is a highly specialised and trecherous task which only a few elite units in the world can do. Very impressive.


 
Thats what i thought but tellme wont they use a Sea King copter for that?


----------



## Abingdonboy

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Thats what i thought but tellme wont they use a Sea King copter for that?


 
Yes you are correct- the SeaKing is the MARCO's regular airborne insertion vehicle, and the MARCOs regularly use SeaKings to do this task, as the MARCOs are part lf the IN and for that the IN has raised a SOAR just for SOFs mission (and is used in utility CSAR/SAR role). But the IAF/IA also form a key role in the airborne mobility of Indian SOFs and whilst transporting their respective SFs (IAF-Guards, IA-PARA SF, IN-MARCOs) all three services also cross train to be able to carry out the entire spectrum of SOFs ops under the newly published Tri-service SF doctrine. It makes sense for the IAF to be proffiecent in such technical tasks to have flexibility to the Indian armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

CypressHill said:


> The Border Sentinels - Part 1-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
> 
> The Border Sentinels - Part 2-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
> 
> The Border Sentinels - Part 3-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
> 
> 
> *This one is a MUST WATCH - A real insight in the lives of Indian soldiers in J&K*
> 
> Jammu and Kashmir: The endless war


 
Is it just me or has the IA adopted the US army fashion of wearing camo caps when in combat dress. Doing away with the beret in this situations (the US army actually completely phased out the beret recently in all its form except for elite units like SOFs, airborne and RANGERS.).


+ i don't think such a clos up has been done of active troops geared-up in J&K before bit as the the 4th vid shows ALL the soldiers wear in-ear, hands-free radio-pieces in their ears. I thought up til now only officers were afforded this luxury. Great find!!


To see watch from 3min-


Thanks for this vid mate. Really put a lump in my throat- especially the second half when ey visited a battle hospital, seeing the brave soldiers who have been injured in some cases serverly but that are all willing and eager to return to the fight. Great to see the IA provides such good care to its finest and most needing.


----------



## Rakshak

Very informative and well displayed. Thanks for the links and pictures all !


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Thats what i thought but tellme wont they use a Sea King copter for that?


You are right they are not marcos. It looks like an IA heliborne operation.



> I have seen Indian SF with these helmets before but what exact image/ vid on this thread are you referring to?


Oh...i am talking about the 21st para video of Col. S.S. Shekhawat. Those black helmets are used also by US delta force. I don't know about you but i saw them for the first time.



> This forum is probably the cheapest and easiest to promote Indian propaganda. Pakistan pushes terrorists over the border? It is India that terrorizes millions of Kashmiri and does not obey UN. I do not mind Indians. They are the same as Pakistani, yet I do not think we should start using eachothers forums as propaganda tools.


Common man. Its just some fanboy stuff. Also the moderator of this forum wants this and thats why they opened a separate section of India on PDF just like section for turkey, china etc. If you don't like don't come to this portion of the forum but my personnel opinion thanx to the moderator of PDF for building such a great forum.

Hey @ Silk have you seen the video of Indian Paras on the previous page. Its really cool...


----------



## Quick MIK

Silk said:


> This forum is probably the cheapest and easiest to promote Indian propaganda. Pakistan pushes terrorists over the border? It is India that terrorizes millions of Kashmiri and does not obey UN. I do not mind Indians. They are the same as Pakistani, yet I do not think we should start using eachothers forums as propaganda tools.


 
Yes boss


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Is it just me or has the IA adopted the US army fashion of wearing camo caps when in combat dress. Doing away with the beret in this situations (the US army actually completely phased out the beret recently in all its form except for elite units like SOFs, airborne and RANGERS.).


 
The camo caps have been in the Army since long ago but recently the design has changed to a US Army type design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CypressHill

*Katrina Kaif - Jai Jawan*!

A decent insight in army training, army life & moral of soldiers!

Jai Jawan


----------



## CypressHill

Abingdonboy said:


> seeing the brave soldiers who have been injured in some cases serverly but that are all *willing and eager to return to the fight*.


 
This is what Indian soldiers are made of.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

angeldemon_007 said:


> Oh...i am talking about the 21st para video of Col. S.S. Shekhawat. Those black helmets are used also by US delta force. I don't know about you but i saw them for the first time.



Those black helmets used by the Delta Force are not bulletproof helmets but are skate boarding helmets and they use it because of the heliborne nature of their operations..they are more scared of falling down than of getting shot..so they use skateboarding helmets to protect their head.In that video IA SF were using it while practicing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

THE REAL HEROES OF INDIA!

Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 1-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 2-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos



Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 3-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos



Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 4-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angela

Nice pictures. India has been working a lot since 1965


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

angela said:


> Nice pictures. India has been working a lot since 1965


 
I was watching a video on youtube and it was of a Pakistani analyst analysing the Indian armed forces and he rightly pointed out that after the 62 and 65 war India changed a lot and has since invested in its Armed Forces.


----------



## CypressHill

We have been spoilt with documentaries this past couple of days, but I am still thirsty for more! 

Thank you everyone for your efforts, I really appreciate it! Also thank you to PDF for the second largest collection of pics & videos of the Indian Armed Forces on the net. I joined MP.net, but it's been over a month & they still have not activated my account (don't know what's happening there), so decided to join here, I am glad I did. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## CypressHill

New episode of Great Battles.....*The battle of Zoji Pass*

The first war fought by independent India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Double Post.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 5-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 6-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 7-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 8-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Col Sunil Sheoran in this video..NSG commander in 26/11..if anyone has any info about him please PM me as i am his big fan.
Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 9-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 10-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


Tribute to men who fight for the nation - Part 11-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## CypressHill

*Anyone got any pics of Indian army MREs?*

I've seen the old pics on mp.net. I did a google search (Indian army MRE) & can't find any pics! I did come across a link, but the article is not allowed to be posted here (it's on the first google search page), but it's over 4 years old! 

And here's a vid from April 2011 of IA MRE (from 15:24 onwards) It's time for battlefield training

The 4 years old link says IA have meat MREs, but the Jawan in the vid says "we don't have non-veg MREs"!?!?!

Also, from what I can make out, there are a variety of diff MREs/rations & depends on which unit the Jawan belongs to, i.e, tank crews & infantry men have diff MREs, men up in Siachen have diff MREs, Marine commandos of IN a have a specially designed MRE, but there is no mention of PARAs & Garuds!

Any recent articles or pics would be appreciated!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CypressHill said:


> *Anyone got any pics of Indian army MREs?*
> 
> I've seen the old pics on mp.net. I did a google search (Indian army MRE) & can't find any pics! I did come across a link, but the article is not allowed to be posted here (it's on the first google search page), but it's over 4 years old!
> 
> And here's a vid from April 2011 of IA MRE (from 15:24 onwards) It's time for battlefield training
> 
> The 4 years old link says IA have meat MREs, but the Jawan in the vid says "we don't have non-veg MREs"!?!?!
> 
> Also, from what I can make out, there are a variety of diff MREs/rations & depends on which unit the Jawan belongs to, i.e, tank crews & infantry men have diff MREs, men up in Siachen have diff MREs, Marine commandos of IN a have a specially designed MRE, but there is no mention of PARAs & Garuds!
> 
> Any recent articles or pics would be appreciated!


 
In one episode of Jai Hind with Rocky and Mayur they have showed various Meals Ready to Eat but cant find a link.


----------



## CypressHill

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> In one episode of Jai Hind with Rocky and Mayur they have showed various Meals Ready to Eat but cant find a link.


 
That must have been a informative episode! Do you recall what the title of that particular episode was? Any of the vids in the following link? (I've watched half of them, not come across any MREs apart from the one I mentioned in my earlier post) NDTV » News » Videos


----------



## Night_Raven



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## saumyasupratik

CypressHill said:


>


 
Noticed the new assault rifle these guys are carrying.The Bulgarian AR-M1F41





Here's another much more clearer image.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CypressHill said:


> That must have been a informative episode! Do you recall what the title of that particular episode was? Any of the vids in the following link? (I've watched half of them, not come across any MREs apart from the one I mentioned in my earlier post) NDTV » News » Videos



I dont remember dude..But it was related to Kashmir.Check out HAWS or other Kashmir related shows.


----------



## Abingdonboy

saumyasupratik said:


> Noticed the new assault rifle these guys are carrying.The Bulgarian AR-M1F41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another much more clearer image.



Are you sure this is Delhi SWAT as in past occasions they have had "SWAT" written on their arms and are armed with Mp-5s,




they have DP on their epolettes and "COMMANDO" written so I don't know who else they could be.


----------



## saumyasupratik

Abingdonboy said:


> Are you sure this is Delhi SWAT as in past occasions they have had "SWAT" written on their arms and are armed with Mp-5s,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have DP on their epolettes and "COMMANDO" written so I don't know who else they could be.



They are Delhi Police Commandos.I am not sure if both the SWAT and commandos are the same guys or different.

Both the Commandos and SWATS seem to have the same badge a sword with the letter C superimposed over it.Could be the same training academy maybe.


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


>



Sigh... so much security for this thieving nincompoop...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> Sigh... so much security for this thieving nincompoop...



This guy is whiter than white and a true pioneer of India and her economy for the last 20-30 years. His good name has been tarnished by the thieving, dirty, corrupt SCUM he is surrounded by.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Tshering22 said:


> Sigh... so much security for this thieving nincompoop...



i dont think so man he is not that whom fill accounts but few others in his team .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

Abingdonboy said:


> This guy is whiter than white and a true pioneer of India and her economy for the last 20-30 years. His good name has been tarnished by the thieving, dirty, corrupt SCUM he is surrounded by.


This man is too soft and a biggest stooge of congress to begin with....


----------



## Zarvan

I don't like India but your recent development is all due to this man Manmohan Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quick MIK

Tshering22 said:


> Sigh... so much security for this thieving nincompoop...





no need for this......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laughing_soldier

Tshering22 said:


> Sigh... so much security for this thieving nincompoop...


 
bro did not expect it from you. He is a real good man and economist but leading corrupted people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

A batch of Arjuns.







*Induction of Arjun Tanks in the 75th Armoured Regiment
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Night_Raven



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The Defiant Marines - Part 1-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

The Defiant Marines - Part 2-Heroes-Weekend Shows -TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


The Defiant Marines

Fantastic recent Marine Commando video..







*INS Kolkata, INS Chennai and INS Kochi under construction!!!
*

*Credit to Ajai Shukla
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CypressHill

*From today's Gun Battle in Gurez sector, J&K*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nav

Rare snaps of Indian Army,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MUHARIB

Nav said:


> Rare snaps of Indian Army,



When will you guys ever learn?? They are the J&K Police or CRPF not the IA. You guys are Unbelievable!!


----------



## saumyasupratik

MUHARIB said:


> When will you guys ever learn?? They are the J&K Police or CRPF not the IA. You guys are Unbelievable!!



LOL, even brainwashed Kashmiri's think J&K Police are Imperialist Indian Army Scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MUHARIB

saumyasupratik said:


> LOL, even brainwashed Kashmiri's think J&K Police are Imperialist Indian Army Scum.



LOL cant people who brainwash them give them accurate info?? They just make a fool of themselves..but then again i dont think thats new to them!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nav said:


> Rare snaps of Indian Army,



This is NOT IA- they don't conduct such operations, J&K police or CRPF. And anyway why post this now? This year has not seen the kind of violent protests of previous years when this pic was taken. 


Pathetic.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Abingdonboy said:


> This is NOT IA- they don't conduct such operations, J&K police or CRPF. And anyway why post this now? This year has not seen the kind of violent protests of previous years when this pic was taken.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.


You'll get used to them.....................eventually!


----------



## MUHARIB

PART1





 PART2

An old documentary ...but an interesting watch.

Sorry if re-post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MUHARIB

PART 3


----------



## Splurgenxs

This how u heal with terrorists.


----------



## untitled

Splurgenxs said:


> This how u *heal* with terrorists.



Why do you want to get sick with them ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Indian soldiers are using British gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RajputWarrior

The Armed forces are lookin good


----------



## Abingdonboy

In a daring rescue mission, pilots of Leh based 114 Helicopter Unit evacuated two foreign nationals, Kristina Chnapekova (Slovakian) and Valasske Mezrici (Czech) from higher reaches of Padam valley in Zanskar ranges of Ladakh region on August 22, 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

A MUST WATCH VIDEO LOT OF NEW PICTURES


----------



## Abingdonboy

blackops said:


> A MUST WATCH VIDEO LOT OF NEW PICTURES



Yeah seen this vid a couple of times, good watch- only disappointed with the start where the Sikhs aren't represented in the Multi-faith cartoon despite featuring many times later in this vid.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Liquid said:


>



Any idea what is written in in White on the front of the MPV and again on the side?


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Any idea what is written in in White on the front of the MPV and again on the side?



Chatrapati I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranja

Abingdonboy said:


> Any idea what is written in in White on the front of the MPV and again on the side?



"Chhatrapati" (Marathi: &#2331;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2346;&#2340;&#2368 is an honorific or an imperial title for a Maratha ruler. It is the Marathi counterpart of Emperor and also written as kshetra-pati, the lord, ruler of a domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------


----------



## bhagat




----------



## bhagat




----------



## Abingdonboy

Pics of the state of the art integrated bridge for the Shivlaik Class Frigates built by Northrup Grunmen:









Also to be fitted which is a pleasant surprise to me as much is the news that this device has been fitted on most of the IN's surface fleet and will be a standard fitting for all surface vessels inducted from now on, the LRAD:







For more info on LRAD:


----------



## DarK-LorD

Indian Army rescuing baby elephant.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Arjun tank*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## xiangni

Proud of them!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pics of Delhi SWAT at Delhi HC:


----------



## Abingdonboy

NSG evidence response team at Delhi HC:


----------



## Abingdonboy

First pics of Mahindra MPV deployed:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tangent

Abingdonboy said:


> First pics of Mahindra MPV deployed:


Seems to be a display than deployment....


----------



## Water Car Engineer

F-INSAS concepts.


----------



## angeldemon_007

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------


----------



## angeldemon_007




----------



## Abingdonboy

LPD INS JALASHWA and INS MYSORE in Malta during evacuation of Indian citizens from Libya In March 2011:
























http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/2678/5522705615a90b21ec2fb.jpg

On an unrelated note:

IN divers spread out the Tri-Colour in the Indian Ocean:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rendering of FGFA:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

Abingdonboy said:


> Rendering of FGFA:



This pic is by far the best 3d version but actually it has some serious limitations. The nozzle shown in the pic is 2-D while PakFa/FGFA have 3d nozzle.

Those extra small wings near cockpit like J20 is not the part of actual Pakfa and the cockpit is a big higher.


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> This pic is by far the best 3d version but actually it has some serious limitations. The nozzle shown in the pic is 2-D while PakFa/FGFA have 3d nozzle.
> 
> Those extra small wings near cockpit like J20 is not the part of actual Pakfa and the cockpit is a big higher.


 
Actually the "small wings" are not canards like on J-20, EFT and Rafele but are LEVCONS (leading edge vortex controllers) similar to those on N-LCA (and will be present on PAK-FA/FGFA). The LEVCONs are control surfaces that extend from the wing-root leading edge and thus afford better low-speed handling for the LCA, which would otherwise be slightly hampered due to the increased drag that results from its delta-wing design. As an added benefit, the LEVCONs will also increase controllability at high angles of attack (AoA). These are far better for stealth a/c than large canrds that increase RCS. 

PAK-FA with LEVCONs clearly visible:


----------



## angeldemon_007

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

*Night Shots of the Indian Navy's Western Fleet*






















---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

*Indian Army Armour*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama




----------



## Dalai Lama

*Indo-French Naval Exercise*


----------



## Dalai Lama




----------



## Dalai Lama

*Marcos*


----------



## AMCA

Butters said:


> *Marcos*



They are not MARCOS. They are VBSS team... In all thge piracy operations these guys go. Even the media reports these guys as Marcos. Below is a picture of an Armed VBSS Personnel of Indian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AMCA said:


> They are not MARCOS. They are VBSS team... In all thge piracy operations these guys go. Even the media reports these guys as Marcos. Below is a picture of an Armed VBSS Personnel of Indian Navy.



True MARCOs specialise in a huge variety of ops and it is upto IN VNSS teams to carry out such actions which they are trained by MARCOs. Most IN VBSS teams seem to have undergone/be undergoing a modernisation with new helmets, weapons, BPJs, elbow/knee pads etc and seem to have adopted black as their standard uniform so many pics of "MARCOs" are often just IN VBSS teams. However the MARCOs do sometime where a navy blue uniform but have the distinctive yellow "Marine Commando" patch on their shoulders as opposed to IN VBSS teams in black who have White "INDIAN NAVY" patches on their shoulders.


----------



## Dalai Lama




----------



## Dalai Lama




----------



## Dalai Lama




----------



## Dalai Lama

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Awesome pics. 

Thanks for all.


----------



## piyalghoshal

Liquid said:


>


 
SOURCE PLS!!!!!!


----------



## angeldemon_007

I thought this gun was rejected by IA ?


----------



## desimorty

The earlier version yes. This one is refined and undergoing trails.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
What happened to Trichi assault rifle and Milap/MSMC ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Marcos- India's Marine Commandos- Upgraded with Tavor 
Andaman: India's eastern buffer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Clearly many special forces are getting upgrades.


----------



## DarK-LorD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Liquid said:


> Marcos- India's Marine Commandos- Upgraded with Tavor
> Andaman: India's eastern buffer


 


Liquid said:


> Clearly many special forces are getting upgrades.



AWESOME!! Simply F**KING awesome!! 

GoI/MoD have suddenly woken up in regards to Indian SOFs. Recent reports/images of all SOFs shows MASSIVE UPGs and bad a$$ operators. Even regular PARA have got a decent UPG. 

+ are those NVG mounts I spy on the first few pics?!!



@Liquid made my week!! Thanks a bunch mate!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SR-71 BlackBird said:


>



Was the MKI on an intercept mission for this civil airliner? I didn't know MKI SQDs had been designated to carry out such roles, I thought it was primarily BISONS and Mig-29s who carried out such tasks.


----------



## Rang De




----------



## Rang De

Oct 2, 2011 NDTV: Andaman: India's eastern buffer


watch full video here: http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ndtv-special-ndtv-24x7/andaman-indias-eastern-buffer/212457


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ yeah thanks for the link. I wish a larger segment could've been given to cover MARCOs or even an entire show as this guy was there along with the camera crew. But I suppose MARCOs prefer to keep these sort of public encounters short. 

Any idea if MARCOs are permanently based at A&N or this was just a articular training mission. The A&N would seem to be an ideal training ground, especially for them- offering seclusion but a wide range of thwarted to practice in- jungle, urban, water etc and all out of the public eye or unsuspecting witnesses.


----------



## Abingdonboy

SU-30MKI at AI-2011






Mil-35 at AI-2011





IN D-228 UPG with FLIR and belly-mounted search radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

^^^ Dorniers have proved to be a success story...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Black INSAS rifle and Excalibur variant.
*


----------



## DarK-LorD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarK-LorD

IAF Jaguar fires flares during rehearsals on the outskirts of Delhi.


----------



## Abingdonboy

NSG snipers watch over Republic day parade 2011






Looking bada$$!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baajey

[*B]*The 5th generations planes (F22 and the F35) look really bad..all this stealth stuff is not very aesthetic. [/B]

i think f22 is the best looking fighter ever... MKI is one of the best looking but F22 rox the skies


----------



## Dalai Lama



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

*Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar*

*1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers conduct joint training during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 09, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training.*








> 4th Para Soldiers move through a mach town under the watch of a 1st Special Forces Group Soldier during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 11, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 4th Para Soldiers move through a mach town during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 11, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 4th Para Soldiers enter a room during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 06, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 4th Para Soldier aims his weapon during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 11, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Corey Oatman/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers await to jump out of a CH-47 Chinook during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Joint Base Lewis-McChord in Fort Lewis, Wa., Aug. 16, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group Soldiers detonate a charge detonation cord during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 12, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 4th Para Soldiers detonate a charge detonation cord during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 12, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group Soldiers walk towards a CH-47 Chinook during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Joint Base Lewis-McChord in Fort Lewis, Wa., Aug. 16, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

> A CH-47 Chinook flies over a drop zone during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Joint Base Lewis-McChord in Fort Lewis, Wa., Aug. 16, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group Soldier jumps out of a CH-47 Chinook during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Joint Base Lewis-McChord in Fort Lewis, Wa., Aug. 16, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 4th Para Soldier jumps out of a CH-47 Chinook during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 16, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Corey Oatman/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group Soldier prepares to land during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Joint Base Lewis-McChord in Fort Lewis, Wa., Aug. 16, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 4th Para Soldier prepares his parachute before an airborne jump during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Joint Base Lewis-McChord in Fort Lewis, Wa., Aug. 16, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers prepare to load into a CH-47 Chinook during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 16, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Corey Oatman/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers prepare to load into a CH-47 Chinook during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 16, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Corey Oatman/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers await to board a CH-47 Chinook for an airborne jump during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Joint Base Lewis-McChord in Fort Lewis, Wa., Aug. 16, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> 1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers prepare to load an MH-60 Blackhawk during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 09, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Corey Oatman/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers fly in a MH-60 Blackhawk during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 09, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Corey Oatman/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers fly in a MH-60 Blackhawk during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 09, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Corey Oatman/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group Soldier waits for helicopter pick up during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 10, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joshua Kruger/Released)










> 1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers discuss training during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 09, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Corey Oatman/Released)










> 4th Para Soldiers conduct pre jump drills during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 15, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Corey Oatman/Released)


----------



## Roybot

Anti Maoist STF are getting new Tavors now. 








New and old

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD




----------



## DarK-LorD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> *Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar*
> 
> *1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers conduct joint training during Joint Exercise Vajra Prahar at Yakima Training Center in Yakima, Wa., Aug. 09, 2011. Vajra Prahar is conducted to help better Indian and United States Special Forces Soldiers through extensive training.*


 


angeldemon_007 said:


>



Great pics!! What's even better is that Indian SF are now using their own equipment in joint ex le this (M4,Galil,Tavor,Tactical vest, Patak etc) as opposed to before when they had sub-standard kit so they used US kit in joint ops. Indian SF are definelty getting much more attention these days and are really looking great!


----------



## Tshering22

Laughing_soldier said:


> bro did not expect it from you. He is a real good man and economist but leading corrupted people.



There is no use of such a good that cannot prevent the bad from happening despite knowing and living in its presence. That is also considered an accomplice in evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

> Great pics!! What's even better is that Indian SF are now using their own equipment in joint ex le this (M4,Galil,Tavor,Tactical vest, Patak etc) as opposed to before when they had sub-standard kit so they used US kit in joint ops. Indian SF are definelty getting much more attention these days and are really looking great!


No they are not. I mean in some cases but like look at the weapon in 1st pic its not indian, yeah we also use m4a1 but this one is not ours. In few pics you will see we are using their vest or helmet. By the way it wasn't like we didn't have good accessories it was because we wanted to get use to their weapons and accessories and vice-versa.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Great vid of Maharashtra's Force One being trained by the elite Israeli border guards. 

×××©××ª 2 - ×××××ª ××××"×¨ ×©× ××××××

Despite being in Hebrew it is still an awesome and insightful vid. My favourite part though is seeing the affinity and affection the Indian cops have for their Israeli trainers and the smiles that come to the Israeli's faces when talking of their Indian brothers says it all. 

Long live Israeli-Indo brotherhood.


----------



## RKhan

roy_gourav said:


> Anti Maoist STF are getting new Tavors now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New and old


 
These pictures might explain the high causality rate in these operations. They aren't wearing any body armor...


----------



## Roybot

RKhan said:


> These pictures might explain the high causality rate in these operations. They aren't wearing any body armor...



The photos are not taken during operation. They have been kitted out with body armor, kevlar helmets, along with night vision equipments

This is a new special task force, raised and funded by central government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

NSG Pre-26/11:


----------



## DarK-LorD




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Trainer Tejas next to the MKI*


*Little brother and big brother *







*LCH prototype*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMCA

Cool Picture bro, Tejas next to Su 30 MKI


----------



## EastWest

This pic might have been posted..but to me it is one of the most iconic pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tjpf

EastWest said:


> This pic might have been posted..but to me it is one of the most iconic pics:



wow


----------



## Quick MIK




----------



## Quick MIK




----------



## Abingdonboy

One of the most AWESOME documentaries ever (I almost don't care I can't understand half it cos it's in Hindi!!):

NSG documentary:
???? ???? ??? ????? ??? ??????

Better guns, BPJ, accessories etc


Kick a$$!!!


----------



## AMCA

Self delete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baker

No they are not indian army.... they are chineese.... and it is not in sikkim


----------



## Jango

AMCA said:


> I do not know why, but I cried watching this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Indian Army personels in Sikkim, helping flood victims... lying on ropes tied over river, they made a bridge on their own bodies on which people crossed river.
> SALUTE TO INDIAN ARMY...."



I think they are chinese. Would you have still cried?


----------



## AMCA

baker said:


> No they are not indian army.... they are chineese.... and it is not in sikkim



Thanks for correcting me and Hats off to the PLA for the noble cause. Was touching

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------




nuclearpak said:


> I think they are chinese. Would you have still cried?



Tears roll out not based on national values but seeing a heart striving to save a human. And I hold that close to my heart and say hats off to those soldiers and PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

nuclearpak said:


> I think they are chinese. Would you have still cried?



All the more reason to cry then.


----------



## Jango

AMCA said:


> Thanks for correcting me and Hats off to the PLA for the noble cause. Was touching
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Tears roll out not based on national values but seeing a heart striving to save a human. And I hold that close to my heart and say hats off to those soldiers and PLA.



Well, then I salute you if you really meant that and tend to look beyond borders.!


----------



## AMCA

nuclearpak said:


> Well, then I salute you if you really meant that and tend to look beyond borders.!



Come on brother, even if a crow dies thousand others pay homage to it by rotating around it, its only us human beings who have pleasure seeing another person die. And when you see people in uniform lying down for people to step on there back and go, no matter how hard your heart is, tears do roll out. The same happened when I saw a Picture of Pakistan army man carrying an old man.\ during flood... It just comes from within, it does not know your nationality it is when we live as true animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

Butters said:


> All the more reason to cry then.
> 
> I think* they're Sikkimese* though.



No mate. That ain't us. We so don't look like that. There's a LOT of difference between us. Yes, we have semi-mongoloid looks as you refer to with "pahari" word, but inside this category there are vast differences. We're as different from Chinese as Turks are from Swedes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

^^^

Nevermind. My mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

SpArK said:


>



*Deadly lethal combo i must say!!!*

*Awesome!!! *


----------



## Dalai Lama




----------



## angeldemon_007

*C4i2 2011*


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Couple of videos for Mainstays of IAF... ENJOY...


----------



## angeldemon_007

*HOT NSG PICS*


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> *HOT NSG PICS*



Yeah, that was an AWESOME documentary (hopefully there are many more to come) clearly showing what the NSG looks post-26/11 and what measures they nave taken. 


If only someone had acted with a degree of foresight than post-26/11 upgrades wouldn't have been needed as much.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Hey there are two films on this. The second part hasn't been aired yet...the second part will be much better as it will mainly deal with NSG operations.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Indo-French exercise


----------



## baker

Jai Jawan with Ranbir Kapoor

SF with tavors


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Images from this video*


----------



## Roybot

*T-90?*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

roy_gourav said:


> *T-90?*



Yes, going by the silhouettes, T-90s.


----------



## oct605032048

Can't you guys take pictures with a high resolution camera? It's not that expensive.


----------



## RKhan

oct605032048 said:


> Can't you guys take pictures with a high resolution camera? It's not that expensive.



I think they are clips from a youtube video buddy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

Aboard INS Batti Malv, On Island Surveillance Mission.











http://livefist.blogspot.com/2011/10/aboard-ins-batti-malv-on-island.html


----------



## Roybot

oct605032048 said:


> Can't you guys take pictures with a high resolution camera? It's not that expensive.



We can't afford them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IFB

NSG Special Epi 1.mp4 - YouTube

Great video but they should have subtitles....didnt understand a word

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

oct605032048 said:


> Can't you guys take pictures with a high resolution camera? It's not that expensive.


 Ignorance is bliss. 


RKhan said:


> I think they are clips from a youtube video buddy...


 Got it in one buddy!


IFB said:


> NSG Special Epi 1.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> Great video but they should have subtitles....didnt understand a word



Couldn't agree with you more, but I was more than content with the visuals so the audio was not too badly missed- it would only have been a bonus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baker

The First War of India fought against Pakistan - YouTube


----------



## Agent X

Don't know if someone have posted it before i just found it on internet an early artist concept of tejas


----------



## DarK-LorD

Livefist: Coming Up.. A Weekend Filming The Navy & MARCOS In The Andaman Sea
The sea around Andaman was & is beautiful but now they are also deadly for India's enemies.


----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*Indian Navy Amphibious Assault Drill*









































http://livefist.blogspot.com/2011/11/shooting-indian-navy-amphibious-assault.html#more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI




----------



## Pata5359

He may be that NBA guy's cuzin, There are lot of tall chinese.
Anyways in that picture, it looks as if the Singh is on a lower level, its quite a mountanous region, Does anybody have info on that camo?


----------



## Abingdonboy

IN Dhruv

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Defence minister of Kyrgyz Republic checking a gun at ARDE..

MSMC

http://drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/nl/2011/NL_Oct_2011_web.pdf






Different sights on the INSAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent X




----------



## nemesis102

nice photos.... good work...


----------



## Che Guevara

Agent X said:


> Don't know if someone have posted it before i just found it on internet an early artist concept of tejas



This look better then current Hal Tajes.Why it is rejected?


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Before making a fighter jets scientists are more concerned with aerodynamics and all other important stuffs and there's no-one who is concerned with the *beauty*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

IAF Antonov-32 after landing at Vijaynagar, Arunachal (newly activated airbase)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

HAL Dhruv production line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Old but awesome videos of HAL HF Tejas (sorry if posted earlier)


----------



## BoB's

DRDO AEW&CS at an undisclosed location in Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*CRPF Cobra Commandos*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
They looks awesome and i think they have new helmets and they are carrying tavor which we know they have started to use.

*Now biggest shock...
Marcos in cool new uniform*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## baker

this is awesome dude....... thanx for sharing


----------



## Tshering22

BoB's said:


> HAL Dhruv production line.



That's good but this is more or less like an assembly line for custom made helicopters. Foreign countries are interested in Dhruvs and if we have to clinch these contracts, we need manufacturing and assembly lines at least 4 times bigger than these. Hope it is on the way.

BTW on the AN-32 video, I never realized that they'd actually show Vijaynagar base in Arunachal so soon.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> They looks awesome and i think they have new helmets and they are carrying tavor which we know they have started to use.
> 
> *Now biggest shock...
> Marcos in cool new uniform*



Are you sure this is a new standard uniform for the MARCOs? Looks more like US multi-camo during some Indo-US exercise. Personally, I prefer the black better; they look mean and menacing in that.


----------



## Roybot

Tshering22 said:


> Are you sure this is a new standard uniform for the MARCOs? Looks more like US multi-camo during some Indo-US exercise. Personally, I prefer the black better; they look mean and menacing in that.



They are definitely IN Marcos.

The photos are from preparation for upcoming President's fleet review.



> _Marine Commando's slide down from a Sea King helicopter and take position during a simulated action onboard Indian Navy's aircraft carrier INS Viraat during an operational demonstration as a pre-cursor to the upcoming President's Fleet Review ( PFR-11) some 50 kms north-east off Mumbai coast on November 14, 2011._



Some more photos, *INS Viraat*






_NS Viraat anchored off Mumbai harbour after an operational demonstration as a pre-cursor to the upcoming President's Fleet Review ( PFR-11) on November 14, 2011. The tenth President's Fleet Review is scheduled to be held in Mumbai on December 19-20 with a total of 82 ships, submarines and 65 aircrafts scheduled to participate. Historically, Fleet reviews were a precursor to setting sail for war, while other occassions included the coronation of a new monarch, but of late friendly nations send their warships to participate as a measure of reaffirming alliance._
















_Sea Harrier aircrafts fly past Indian Navy's aircraft carrier INS Viraat during an operational demonstration as a pre-cursor to the upcoming President's Fleet Review ( PFR-11) some 50 kms north-east off Mumbai coast on November 14, 2011._

















_Indian sailors walk in a line on the flight deck as they visually look for foreign debris after a take off on Indian Navy's aircraft carrier INS Viraat during an operational demonstration as a pre-cursor to the upcoming President's Fleet Review ( PFR-11) some 50 kms north-east off Mumbai coast on November 14, 2011_

Aircraft Carriers Intensive PIX!! - Page 284

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

*INS Vikramaditya*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

Roybot said:


> *INS Vikramaditya*


 
wow that submarine is cool but V3 is super cool.


----------



## BoB's

Tshering22 said:


> That's good but this is more or less like an assembly line for custom made helicopters. Foreign countries are interested in Dhruvs and if we have to clinch these contracts, we need manufacturing and assembly lines at least 4 times bigger than these. Hope it is on the way.



That was production line not assembly line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Roybot said:


> _Indian sailors walk in a line on the flight deck as they visually look for foreign debris after a take off on Indian Navy's aircraft carrier INS Viraat during an operational demonstration as a pre-cursor to the upcoming President's Fleet Review ( PFR-11) some 50 kms north-east off Mumbai coast on November 14, 2011_
> 
> QUOTE]
> Journalists can sometimes write really peculiar things. Note that caption above for example; it speaks of INS Virat being some 50 kms NE off the Mumbai coast. Well, geography says that INS Virat would then be somewhere ashore in the vicinity of Ulhasnagar or Ambernath. Pretty hard for INS Virat to get there! More like 50 kms NW, methinks.
> 
> Otherwise, nice pictures. Good that a Review of the Fleet is taking place. I've seen two previous ones (aboard ship), and its an event that is full of pageantry and all that.


----------



## Nirvana

This Fleet Review is Going to be a Huge One With 50 Warships and 30 Other Vessels of Coast Guard Along Aircraft's of Navy !!

Great Pictures of MarCos and Harriers !!


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Exercise Sudharshan Shakti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

RPK said:


>



This pic is incredible.


----------



## Bhairava

BoB's said:


> Exercise Sudharshan Shakti


 
Anyone notice the green crescent on the Turret ? Is that supposed to indicate the Red Team during the exercise ?


----------



## Dalai Lama




----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Why u posted ?


----------



## Dalai Lama

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Why u posted ?



Oops! Didn't know this thread had been updated. Sorry.  I'll delete my post.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarK-LorD

The Big Brother:





Livefist: EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS: T-90s & Arjun MBTs At Ex Sudarshan Shakti


----------



## DarK-LorD




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

MARCOS on NAVY Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot




----------



## DarK-LorD

Livefist: PHOTOS: Indian Armour At Exercise Sudarshan Shakti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Agent X said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------



The tanks and helis photos are really good


----------



## Agent X

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*India - Air Force- Hindustan ALH Dhruv*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldemon_007

Why the hell everyone is posting old pics ??

Also @ Agent X these pics are from May 2011 Vijayi Bhava exercise already posted a couple of times in the same thread...Same is the case with your BSF and that snow covered pics all those are posted atleast ones in the same thread...

@Roybot
Half of your pics are from last year's navy day...


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indian's Army sniper Exercise Sudarshan Shakti *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

*Indian Army Dhruv*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Agent X said:


>




what is this boat is doing in desert hahahahahaha cannot belive it man


----------



## Super Falcon

awsome pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

It is for canal/water obsticle crossing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

The first of three EMB 145I Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) aircraft platforms, ordered by the Indian government for IAF, had its successful &#8216;official&#8217; maiden flight at Embraer&#8217;s headquarters, in São José do Campos, today. The flight is said to have performed all planned tests successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IndoUS

The AEW&C looks epic specially the paint job, will it be flown to India for further equipment installation and testing or will everything be done at São José.


----------



## BoB's

Equipment installation and its testing will be done in India.


----------



## ARIZ ZAFAR

I know indian navy is very strong i guess better than china.i think GOP think tank is crap.they never give anything to our navy. even now they are inducting hovercrafts as if those are a real threat to india. we seriously need some big modernization program for our navy. or else we can't stand a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> MARCOS on NAVY Day.



DRESS IS LOOKIN SO MUCH LIKE THAT OF US MARINES!!!!


----------



## DarK-LorD

Singapore Air Force pilots in Kalaikunda:









---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Aamir Hussain said:


> It is for canal/water obsticle crossing.




Absolutely spot on. As we can see in the pic, the infantrymen are lying prone athe embankment shoulder of a water obstacle (in this case, a canal). They will use the inflatable dinghy to make the crossing while the tank provides covering fire.


----------



## Roybot

Here's higher res photos of RSAF-IAF joint training. Good to see our boys training against f-16's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

^^Does this mean that the F16 was out even before it entered the MMRCA competition??
IMO,the F16 Block52+ is similar to UAE's Block60.


----------



## Che Guevara

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## angeldemon_007

> IMO,the F16 Block52+ is similar to UAE's Block60.


Looks like you don't have enough knowledge about this...F16 Block60 is a generation ahead of F16 Block52 and we were offered F16IN which was way more advanced than F16 Block60 with the addition of electronic warfare suite and infra-red searching (IRST); updated glass cockpit; helmet-mounted cueing system and an improved engine...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

^^^
*Pinaka*











*Ex Sudarshan Shakti:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X

angeldemon_007 said:


> Why the hell everyone is posting old pics ??
> 
> Also @ Agent X these pics are from May 2011 Vijayi Bhava exercise already posted a couple of times in the same thread...Same is the case with your BSF and that snow covered pics all those are posted atleast ones in the same thread...



Really? where? i often visit this thread but never noticed them. i think there is something wrong with my pc i can't see some images for example this one






someone thanked him so i am sure he posted some fine image but i can't see it.


----------



## Tshering22

ARIZ ZAFAR said:


> I know indian navy is very strong i guess better than china.i think GOP think tank is crap.*they never give anything to our navy*. even now they are inducting hovercrafts as if those are a real threat to india. we seriously need some big modernization program for our navy. or else we can't stand a chance.



Well.. it is kind of similar in our case. Navy is given the tiniest military budget in our country as well. That is why within limited budget it has the most successful induction of indigenous weapons and warships compared to IAF and IA-- BOTH of whom are spoilt by priority budgeting. They should also be restricted so that more indigenous stuff should come faster.

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------




Sir LurkaLot said:


> *Ex Sudarshan Shakti:*



While rest of the equipment has seen good change, that tin-bowl helmet has to go...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Arjun, T-90, BMP 2....Arjun looking like a Rhino..*
















*^Look at the INSAS!*






*Pinaka!*







*T-90S supported by HINDs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## BoB's

DRDO AEW platform first flight
The aircraft was piloted by Embraer pilot and co-piloted by Gp Capt N Tiwari.





They tested this plane before painting, at 2:22 plane was landing without IAF colors.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sir LurkaLot said:


> *Arjun, T-90, BMP 2....Arjun looking like a Rhino..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^Look at the INSAS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinaka!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-90S supported by HINDs.*


 
Thanks for the pic mate. Favorites have to be of the SF sniper team. INSAS in desert camo, didn't think I'd see the day!



^^^ was the GP Cpt from the IAF or BrAF?


----------



## BoB's

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^^ was the GP Cpt from the IAF or BrAF?



From IAF. He is Aircraft & Systems Testing Establishment (ASTE) pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

More pics of DRDO AEW&CS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Damn!! Just look at that beauty, dripping with state-of-the-art gear and mock-up antennas. The finished product is going to look AWESOME! 


+ any idea if that national flag will be on the final product? As I've never seen any IAF a/c with the flag painted on the tail only the IAF fin flash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
I don't know about the flag but rest of the aircraft will be almost same...


----------



## BoB's

8 second video of Arjun tank during Exercise Sudarshan Shakti






pic from Indian army website (sorry if posted earlier)


----------



## DarK-LorD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Rustom-1 completes 8th successful flight with gimbal payload assembly: DRDO 

Rustom-1 was test flown with the 'gimbal payload assembly carrying daylight TV & Infra-Red camera for the first time. Good quality pictures were received from the camera in gimbal payload assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baker

Making Indian army a flexible, lethal force - YouTube

army is going in very good direction.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nemesis102

The First War of India fought against Pakistan - YouTube!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Border Security force (BSF)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

IA PARAs preparing for action during Ex Shurdashan


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*HAL LCH*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoB's

Sixth C-130J For IAF Departs For India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Images of BAE Hawk advanced jet trainer flying operations at Bidar Air Force Station and the licensed production line in Bangalore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

Few Stamps of Indian Armed Forces



























The Stamps of Velu: 75 Years of the Indian Airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF SU-30 MKI return to base after completing a training exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

PHOTOS: President Reviews Indian Navy Fleet 

INS Viraat





INS Tabar





INS Shankush





INS Sindhuratna





INS Viraat, Sea Kings










INS Shivalik 





INS Mysore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF SU-30 MKI return to base after completing a training exercise:



This is one Awesome pic man!!

sexy!!! 

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

Just got this video about presidential fleet review!

If anyone get full video of the ceremony! please do post it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

Snapshots from PFR- 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatech



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

INS Subhadra





INS Alleppey





INS Matanga





INS Karuva





INS Tir





INS Kulish





INS Suvarna





INS Praba


----------



## savVY

keep going !!


----------



## Splurgenxs




----------



## Splurgenxs




----------



## Abingdonboy

CypressHill said:


> *Katrina Kaif - Jai Jawan*!
> 
> A decent insight in army training, army life & moral of soldiers!
> 
> Jai Jawan



Sorry to bring up an old thread but re-watching this show online and just have to ask (same goes for all eps in the franchise) why do they have a useless, ignorant, unchrasmatic and frankly dim host presenting the show. This woman (whomever she is) in this EO with SF adds NOTHING to the show, purely gets in the way, says stupid and ignorant things and looks awkward. Why not get a proper defence journalist from NDTV (Som/Tharpa) who know WTF they are talking about and can ask some good questions to the subjects so we, as viewers, get some better insight. 



Rant over....lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DMLA

4 ALH Dhruv's - amazing sunset shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

> J&K Police anti-riot unit at a recent police parade.


much needed upgrades IMO.



















> Indian paramilitary force (CRPF) soldiers conduct a search operation close to the spot where Maoist leader Kishenji was shot during an encounter with security personnel in a jungle area at Burisole some 200kms south-west of Kolkata on November 25, 2011. Police are searching for three Maoist rebels who escaped a fierce gunbattle in eastern India during which one of the guerillas' top leaders was killed. Maoist commander Koteswar Rao, better known as Kishenji, was shot dead after being chased down by security forces in Burisole forest of West Bengal state late November 24.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF1 - The official car (+ decoy) of the of the IAF ACM:





Pristine!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Rare Photographs from Gen.V.K.Singh's yesteryears

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Video tribute to Major Mohit Sharma.Formerly of 1 PARA (SF) (not my own).






Incredible transiton throughout the vid as he was posted in J&K and given the nature of SF work in J&K.


Sad video indeed.


check out his remberence website (many of the pics of SOFs and his time in them have been taken down from the site but still well worth a visit):

Major Mohit Sharma | www.majormohitsharma.org

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

IAF's upgraded Mig-29 with anti ship KH-35E missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot




----------



## Black Widow

Abingdonboy said:


>



Good to see the dress, especially Ball guard. Imagine a stone thrown by hooligans hit the ball...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## R-DB

&#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2380;&#2352;&#2368; &#2332;&#2367;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2306;&#2337;&#2368; &#2327;&#2366;&#2305;&#2357; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2358;&#2344;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379; &#2332;&#2348; &#2327;&#2352;&#2381;&#2349;&#2357;&#2340;&#2368; &#2350;&#2361;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366; &#2344;&#2360;&#2368;&#2350; &#2309;&#2326;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2360;&#2357; &#2346;&#2368;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2340;&#2379; &#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344; &#2350;&#2360;&#2368;&#2361;&#2366; &#2348;&#2344;&#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2319;&#2404; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2361;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2346;&#2366;&#2312; &#2346;&#2352; &#2354;&#2367;&#2335;&#2366;&#2325;&#2352; &#2360;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2367;&#2406; &#2350;&#2368;&#2406; &#2348;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; &#2346;&#2352; &#2330;&#2354;&#2325;&#2352; &#2313;&#2360;&#2375; &#2319;&#2306;&#2348;&#2369;&#2354;&#2375;&#2306;&#2360; &#2340;&#2325; &#2346;&#2361;&#2369;&#2306;&#2330;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366;&#2404; &#2350;&#2361;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2360;&#2381;&#2341; &#2348;&#2330;&#2381;&#2330;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2332;&#2344;&#2381;&#2350; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2404;

&#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368;&#2351; &#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379; ! &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368;&#2351; &#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379; !!

or

in rajori district,pregnant women called naseem akhtar was about to deliver the baby but due to heavy snow fall,there were no options left to carry her to hospital.Here comes the army men who carried her to ambulance w*hile walking on snow for about 7 km*.
and naseem gave birth to healthy baby girl in hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## R-DB

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------


----------



## Roybot

New BF vests?


----------



## KS

Attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

KS said:


> Attitude.



this guy look like a sirlankan player i forgot his nam


----------



## Capt.Popeye

HANI said:


> this guy look like a sirlankan player i forgot his nam



Maybe he just signed up in the Indian army.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## SQ8

The Indian armed forces have mastered the use of Bikes man.. India is two wheeler land.
Look at the finesse and balance.. amazing.

And does that Tejas two seater look nice or what.. I see the practice bomb payload had been integrated..
But what in the world is that funny looking fat bomb the LCA is dropping..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Santro said:


> And does that Tejas two seater look nice or what.. I see the practice bomb payload had been integrarted..



Its the trainer version. Yeah it looks better than the actual fighter mainly because of the nose drop.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Santro said:


> The Indian armed forces have mastered the use of Bikes man.. India is two wheeler land.
> Look at the finesse and balance.. amazing.
> *You've to ride that bike.
> It's One helluva bike and costs a bomb!*
> And does that Tejas two seater look nice or what.. I see the practice bomb payload had been integrarted..
> But what in the world is that funny looking fat bomb the LCA is dropping..
> *It's a 1000 pound unguided bomb being tested over Pokhran(part of summer trials) if you zoom into the pic,you can spot the Lightning Pod*


Replies in bold.............
Tejas pic of the Day
Chase A/C is the MiG21 Bis(I think).


----------



## EastWest

Santro said:


> The Indian armed forces have mastered the use of Bikes man.. India is two wheeler land.
> Look at the finesse and balance.. amazing.
> 
> And does that Tejas two seater look nice or what.. I see the practice bomb payload had been integrated..
> *But what in the world is that funny looking fat bomb the LCA is dropping..*



It is a 'dumb bomb' or to be precise 'gravity bomb'. But why is it looking funny to u. Dont Pakistani planes drop such bombs..or did they also practice the art of dropping their planes on the enemies and they dont need the bombs to do that?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Santro said:


> The Indian armed forces have mastered the use of Bikes man.. India is two wheeler land.
> Look at the finesse and balance.. amazing.



Every Indian Force (AF, Para-Military or Police) has used those classic Bikes- Royal Enfields as workhorses over the years. Though the Bikes are commonly called Bullets (that was the brand name), there is nothing bullet like about them. But they heavy thumpers and incredibly stable, as can be seen from those guys all over them. Earlier the ad for the Bullets (about 20 yrs ago) was "you can hit a pothole at 70kmph and you won't fall off". Those pictures just substantiate that claim, somewhat. The DRs will not dare to do that on any of the far more modern Japanese origin bikes!


----------



## AyanRay

HANI said:


> this guy look like a sirlankan player i forgot his nam


 Dilshan ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS




----------



## Abingdonboy

KS said:


> Attitude.



Pretty old pic, I think this was taken 2001-2, he is a PARA (maybe SF).


----------



## ravinderpalrulez




----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


>



Is he about to fly the bike? The guy on top


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Capt.Popeye

truthseeker2010 said:


> Is he about to fly the bike? The guy on top



No, he is helping to keep the bike on the ground and balanced.


----------



## AvidSpice

Ahh, Badass!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

so cool!!!!!!!!!.......


----------



## KS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS




----------



## KS

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

- Credit - Kunal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Ak 47/ INSAS Indian Armys Main rifle right ? btw are they looking to replace it ?


----------



## IndoUS

NeutralCitizen said:


> Ak 47/ INSAS Indian Armys Main rifle right ? btw are they looking to replace it ?


 
Yes there are plans for replacing the guns(mostly INSAS), but considering the speed at which things seems to go in the army I think it would take considerable amount of time, from testing to getting selected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Rare Indian Navy Kamov Early Warning System













-Credit - kunal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varunastra

KS said:


> - Credit - Kunal.



are the guys that are acting dead imitating the pak army??????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> are the guys that are acting dead imitating the pak army??????



The camo color bears an eery resemblance to the one used by PA...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Copyright: Kunal Biswas*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

-Credit - Kunal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Sir LurkaLot said:


> [video=youtube;l1hujbRz9e8]


What kind of Hindi is that ? Can't they hire someone who at-least speaks the language properly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Some members were warned not to post offensive pictures regarding the Kashmir movement on another thread, and that thread was closed down. Now those members have resorted to posting the same images on this thread.

Thread closed, and might be deleted, and the same will happen if this occurs again.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Thread reopened.

Please take care to not post images that would be considered offensive to those that support the cause of Freedom in IAK as well as the members and visitors from Pakistan (such as Kargil or the Atlantique images).

Failure to follow the above rules WILL result in infractions and/or bans.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

cloud_9 said:


> What kind of Hindi is that ? Can't they hire someone who at-least speaks the language properly



 Thats Bihari accent!


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

REPUBLIC DAY PARADE 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez




----------



## RPK

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ravinderpalrulez said:


> REPUBLIC DAY PARADE 2012




Dude! F'n AWESOME!!














> A member of the Delhi Police Swat team stands guard as girls dressed in traditional attire who were to perform during the final dress rehearsal of the Republic Day parade wait to enter the grounds in New Delhi, India, on Jan. 23, 2012. India marks Republic Day on January 26th with military parades across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^^ If you could post more pics of Delhi SWAT that'd be awesome!!


IAF rescues 2,000 people in snow-slammed Kashmir

















Indian Army helicopter lands to deliver supplies to isolated villagers in J&K











Indian Air Force (IAF) personnel listen to a briefing prior to their departure for Indian UN Peace keeping mission in Sudan, at Air Force Station in New Delhi on January 13, 2010. The contingent comprises of 196 IAF personnel of diverse specialization like flying operations, adminisration, logistics, technical and medical services. The contingent includes six Mi-17 helicopters to provide mobility to the UN staff and forces and for logistics support











UN troop honor guard for ban ki moon Secretary-General of the United Nations on his visit to the UN mission in Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> A National Security Guard (NSG) commando uses an optic to keep vigil during the full dress rehearsal for the Republic Day parade in New Delhi January 23, 2012. India will celebrate its Republic Day on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Cockpit of a USAF C-17 (not Indian yet but still v.cool)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> A National Security Guard (NSG) commando uses an optic to keep vigil during the full dress rehearsal for the Republic Day parade in New Delhi January 23, 2012. India will celebrate its Republic Day on Thursday.











> Indian Special Forces Commandos march down Rajpath during the final full dress rehearsal for the Indian Republic Day parade in New Delhi on January 23, 2012. India will celebrate its 63rd Republic Day on January 26 with a large military parade, with Thailand's Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra being the chief guest of the event.
















> Indian soldiers specially trained to guard the disputed Siachen Glacier, take part in the completely dressed rehearsal of the Republic Day parade in Kolkata on January 22, 2012.











> An Indian Sikh school boy handles an 84mm rocket launcher during an Army Mela (fair) and exhibition at Khasa, some 15 kms from Amritsar, on January 23, 2012. The Army Mela (fair ), organised by the Flaming Arrows Brigade, displayed weapons and military equipment to civilian visitors of the event.




Posted in MP.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Killswitch

The army sure likes mixing and matching its camo schemes....


a standard scheme would be really cool.... oh well


----------



## Abingdonboy

Killswitch said:


> The army sure likes mixing and matching its camo schemes....
> 
> 
> a standard scheme would be really cool.... oh well



If you're referring to the vehicle camos, I think the disparity can be explained by the fact the vehicles belong to different IA commands and hence different camos for different Terrains. If you're referring to the camo of the soldiers, there is a universal camo which is in use (it is relatively new) but there maybe some units still sporting the old "leaf-print" camo but this should be rectified soon.


----------



## Abingdonboy

NSG commando at Rajpath

(TRIPLE magazine clip!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

nehru report said:


> imo this guy cant believe he is holding such an expensive gun and wearing such a clean uniform.....heck they even gave him a bullet proof vest.....wu huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Nah, I don't think so. NSG having been using this gun (SIG 552) for a while now, and I'd bet he is thinking- "finally they've given me what we deserve so we can do what we've been trained to do!"


----------



## IndoUS

nehru report said:


> imo this guy cant believe he is holding such an expensive gun and wearing such a clean uniform.....heck they even gave him a bullet proof vest.....wu huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


 
Only the bullet proof jacket seems to be new, if I remember they used to use the old heavy and bulky looking opens this one seems to be a new and lighter BF jacket. The gun is the same old one, that they have been using.


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

DRDO Tests Lakshya-II Target Drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwari

*Preparations for India's 63rd Republic Day*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwari

Some other photos that I found

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian SF LRPG during 1971 war,the 'Chachro Raid':

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF VVIP a/c of IAF communication SQD at Charles de Gaulle airport, Paris.


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Indian Air Force officers ready for relief operations in snow bound area at 12 Wing Air Force Station Chandigarh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian army ambulance during recent IA ex:


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Indian Coast Guard warships form a line during an Indo-Japan joint coast guard exercise in the waters of the Bay of Bengal, in the southern Indian city of Chennai January 29, 2012. The joint exercise between India and Japan is held on a memorandum for cooperation between coast guards of both nations, according to a media release on Sunday.











> Members of the Indian Coast Guard simulate chasing mock pirates during an Indo-Japan joint coast guard exercise in the waters of the Bay of Bengal, in the southern Indian city of Chennai January 29, 2012. The joint exercise between India and Japan is held on a memorandum for cooperation between coast guards of both nations, according to a media release on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sir LurkaLot said:


>


Whoa! A force to rival many navies!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Abingdonboy said:


> Whoa! A force to revival many navies!!



I think you mean "rival" bro.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Butters said:


> I think you mean "rival" bro.



Right you are my friend- damn predictive text on my mum's iPad.


----------



## AyanRay

Abingdonboy said:


> Right you are my friend- damn predictive text on my mum's iPad.


ha pata hai tere pass i-pad hai. lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPG during R-day:

Counter Assualt Team (CAT):












Proximity protection (close protection):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Nicely edited video! French Rafale is pure beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Milan-2012

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

*Indian Army Netra UAV.*







NETRA UAV In Action - Indian Army [ Drone of 3 Idiots ] - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

World's highest satellite communication terminal, manned by Indian Army Signallers





CISF QRT at Infoys:





Mumbai Police QRT in mock drill (not Force One btw):










Indian Navy helping out during Orissa floods:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gurgaon police bomb squad:

















Indian Army EOD/engineers:



> A bomb squad member looks for unexploded munitions at the Inland Container Depot at Tuglaqabad in New Delhi, India, Friday, June 3, 2011. Indian army personnel destroyed bombs and munitions that sailed into the country undetected as metal scrap from countries like Iraq and Afghanistan before being dumped at the Inland Container Depot at Tuglaqabad, according to news reports.























extra info:


> The Indian Army's 201 Bomb Disposal Company under the Western Command carrying out disposal of unexploded munitions at the Inland Container Depot, (ICD) Tughlakabad near Delhi. The operation, codenamed Sahyog-II, involves handling and segregation of approximately 3,500 munitions lying at depot and transporting them to a range. Over 2500 munitions have been safely disposed. The operation is likely to be completed by end June. The squad has been using a remotely operated vehicle (British-built) and bomb suits to recover the munitions. According to a statement from the Army, "The handling is tricky as the origin of munitions is not known and due to its old vintage the chances of accidental detonation is very high."


NDRF NBC exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IA officer of Mechanized infantry:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

*Tropex-2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Abingdonboy said:


> NSG commando at Rajpath
> 
> (TRIPLE magazine clip!)




You should have avoided posting these pics since NSG doesn't show the face of its men.

These idiot magazines will also do the country a favor by learning what to report and what not to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> You should have avoided posting these pics since NSG doesn't show the face of its men.
> 
> These idiot magazines will also do the country a favor by learning what to report and what not to.



Fair enough:













*MODS PLEASE DELETE MY POST ON THIS THREAD #3227*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

Roybot said:


> New BF vests?


 
Plate Carriers not Ballistic Vests.They are a bit different.Plate Carriers don't have kevlar or soft armour and are only used to the hard armour or boron carbide plates.This makes them lighter in comparison to other Ballistic vests but in return only gives protection where the plates are placed.

Army has also been using some older ones which have the usual Army camouflage.





Would have been if these had MOLLE Webbing so magazine pouches and other accessories can be easily attached like in this case






I hope the army upgrades the SF, Para's,Ghatak and RR with better Plate Carriers like the CIRAS and better Ballistic Vests for the Infantry like the Marine Corps MTV or the MKU Instavest.

*CIRAS *





*Cage Plate Carrier*





*Enhanced MTV*





*Instavest*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saumyasupratik

Sir LurkaLot said:


> Marcos- India's Marine Commandos- Upgraded with Tavor
> Andaman: India's eastern buffer


 
I am dissapointed to see the MARCOS still using the 9mm 1A auto Pistols when they are buying new weapons such as the Tavor, Galil and Negev they could've opted for a side-arm as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flaming arrow




----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## flaming arrow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

@flaming arrow...

Awesome pics bro....From where u getting em?

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------




Bl[i]tZ;2563406 said:


> Nicely edited video! French Rafale is pure beauty!



Awesome Video


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

already posted


----------



## Bl[i]tZ



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

flaming arrow said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


 


flaming arrow said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



God, you don't wanna mess with RR!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dhruv V Singh

Some pretty bad as* pictures in the last few pages


----------



## Dhruv V Singh

flaming arrow said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



Why do Indian Gun makers, put those stupid orange gun furniture? It sticks out like a sore thumb, and then they camouflage it with cloth. Pointless!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> PACIFIC OCEAN (Feb. 13, 2012) Leading Seaman Clearance Diver 2nd Class YK Sharma, from the Indian navy, prepares to dive off the coast of Oahu, Hawaii aboard the Military Sealift Command fleet ocean tug USNS Sioux (T-ATF 171) during Salvage Exercise (SALVEX) 2012. SALVEX is part of a recurring diving exchange between U.S. and Indian navy divers to enhance interoperability and to share best practices. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Sean Furey/Released)












> PACIFIC OCEAN (Feb. 13, 2012) Indian navy Leading Seaman Clearance Diver 2nd Class Rajeev Kumar helps Indian navy Petty Officer Clearance Diver 1st Class Mukesh Singh, aboard the Military Sealift Command fleet ocean tug USNS Sioux (T-ATF 171) while diving off the coast of Oahu, Hawaii during Salvage Exercise (SALVEX) 2012. SALVEX is part of a recurring diving exchange between U.S. and Indian navy divers to enhance interoperability and to share best practices. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Sean Furey/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anathema

Abingdonboy said:


>




Very jealous of these folks...used to dive regularly off the cost of Oahu and in Molokini...the sights to see are something that you just cannot see elsewhere....I miss those days !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

This has been made by putting together various clips from the NatGeo documentaries on various regiments of Indian army. 

Awesome video!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Hi-res pictures, from some time back, show the Indian Navy's MiG-29K fighter aircraft taking off for flight testing from aboard Russia's operational Aircraft Carrier, the Kuznetsov.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

The beast:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bad a$$:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Nice pic....the first one is not visible can you post it again or post the link for the source


----------



## Abingdonboy

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Nice pic....the first one is not visible can you post it again or post the link for the source



Sure, I don't know why you can't see it of the 2 pics I can see both.


Here you are anyway http://cache4.asset-cache.net/xc/11...7C6FDAA99CA982F81800336DB65C79F7589C64BBE8E99


(strange, the image has just become unviewable, it was there earlier.)


----------



## Abingdonboy

Milan 2012

IN VBSS team (NOT MARCOs as some may think)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CarbonD

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhim

IA finally started to look cool..I wonder how it'll look after that FINSAS thingy??


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF AW-101 renders:


VVIP version:














Utilty version which will also be delivered, will be used to transport SPG personal of the close protection team, Counter Assualt Team and Counter Sniper Unit:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------













*Indian, Indonesian Troops Conduct Joint Jungle Warfare Drill *


----------



## RPK




----------



## CarbonD

*Indo-Indonesian Joint Army Exercise-'Garud Shakti'*













---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CarbonD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastWest

^^^

oh !! where is this pic taken?? didnt know George clooney was here??


----------



## StingRoy

I think it must have been one of the UN missions in Africa.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

EastWest said:


> ^^^
> 
> oh !! where is this pic taken?? didnt know George clooney was here??



Africa


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

720p!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bl[i]tZ




----------



## Nitin Goyal

Indian Army personnel in Sikkim, helping flood victims... lying on ropes tied over river, they made a bridge on their own bodies on which people crossed the river.


----------



## LURKER

^^^it's Korean army


----------



## Water Car Engineer

LURKER said:


> ^^^it's Korean army



It's the Chinese army. It's been posted a lot.


----------



## brahmastra

Aircraft P0rn at 0:47







---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

IAF An-32 being upgraded in Ukraine
















Last of six C130J delivered to IAF











Jaguars stationed at Ambala AFB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

A-50EI Mainstay of IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

IN MARCOs (gear, uniform, patches, training and swagger!!)- they are parachuting onto IN ships!


The first video of it kind IMO- JUST AWESOME!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK




----------



## Bl[i]tZ

HD Quality video of Jaguars, Mig-21, Mig-27, An-32, Mi-25 Hind and Su-30MKI

HD Quality Vayu shakti Video 2010.mp4 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CarbonD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Indian Army troops & US Army Stryker Recon unit play Holi at combat exercise in Rajasthan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PEACEMAKER2010

*MORE HOLI CELEBRATIONS*


----------



## Nishan_101

CarbonD said:


>


 
I think its high time and PAC should start working on the design and other factors of creating there own three classes of helicopters that are required by Pakistan Armed Forces with China, I hope that these helicopters will have a counter rotating rotors with composites. The three classes would be like the ASS550/Bell407s, Bell-412/Lynx, Mi-17V7s/EH-101s.


----------



## Nishan_101

Bl[i]tZ;2662521 said:


> 720p!


 
So the IAF version of the Rafael would be Dual Seat. We are also hearing that the INAF is also looking towards RAFAEL M and the Dassault might going to produce the RAFAEL N(the daul seat of M) for French navy as well for the INAF.


----------



## Harry Potter

Indian MiG 29UPG in MAKS 2011.


----------



## BoB's

Harry Potter said:


> Indian MiG 29UPG in MAKS 2011.



lol new engines generate black smoke too...so much for upgrade.


----------



## FulcrumD

The engines are not changed here,it's the older RD33,please check on Youtube for any SMT flights and u'll get what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

Prism said:


>


 
Rare to see our troops relaxing..


----------



## CarbonD

no offence but that pic looks kind of gay


----------



## Tshering22

CarbonD said:


> no offence but that pic looks kind of gay


 
The boys are just having fun mate..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

more in the link
http://www.defencesolutions-tatamotors.com/pdf/tata-8x8.pdf

*Israeli 35mm Skyshield + Indian TATA 8x8 platform
*


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

_4:40 - 7:42_

TEJAS LSP - 7

Excellent!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## russellpeters

guy to guy bonding is very important in the army, and to a certain extent homoerotic.

but it is not 'gay'. lying down on the ground with your colleagues is not 'gay'. one must be more confident of ones sexuality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers

Vajra Prahar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HANI




----------



## BoB's



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CarbonD

^ New helmets finally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sir LurkaLot said:


> 1st Special Forces Group and 4th Para Soldiers
> 
> Vajra Prahar



Full set of pics of this ex in 2011 is a few pages back- great viewing! Looking forward to such ex to be held in India this year (to be held in India), with Indian SOFs RAPID upgradation program, should be great!


+ hope this won't lead to more BS reports of US SFs being stationed in India!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ALH Navy:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Indian Navy warship INS Ranjit (D53) arrives with the crew to Indonesia. An Indian soldier keeps watch.







Indian Navy warship INS Ranjit (D53) arrives to a waiting crowd, flanked by the Indonesian navy.







Indian Navy warship INS Ranjit (D53) arrives to a waiting crowd, flanked by the Indonesian navy.





Indian Navy warship INS Ranjit (D53) arrives to a waiting crowd, flanked by the Indonesian navy.






Indian Navy warship INS Ranjit (D53) arrives.






Indian Navy warship INS Ranjit (D53) arrives.






Indian Navy warship INS Ranjit (D53) arrives with the crew to Indonesia. An Indian soldier keeps watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Anyone else notice the barrel on the main gun is missing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roach

^^No it's not, look at the second pic from bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Anyone else notice the barrel on the main gun is missing?



Not quite. Look again closely at pictures in post#3324. The twin barrels on the gun mount are covered in canvas. That gun is a 76MM twin mount. The size of the barrels are rather short compared to the size of the turret mounting. Thats an old design dating back to the 70s-80s. That is the era that the R-class Destroyers were built in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> Not quite. Look again closely at pictures in post#3324. The twin barrels on the gun mount are covered in canvas. That gun is a 76MM twin mount. The size of the barrels are rather short compared to the size of the turret mounting. Thats an old design dating back to the 70s-80s. That is the era that the R-class Destroyers were built in



Fair enough, thanks.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Thank God they are getting rid of all the orange furniture on INSAS rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

4 IN SHARs and 1 IN Mig-29KUB refuel from an IAF IL-78MKI.







A member of the newly raised SPB on duty at a naval shipyard:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalai Lama

Looks like we're finally starting see some progression in basic kit for infantry. Still mum about F-INSAS though.

I'm not too hopeful at the minute.


----------



## arushbhai

Wow, this thread is full of some really amazing pictures. Good job to all the guys that are keeping this thread alive. I am kinda shocked to see how well the indian military is equipped. They are definitely preparing for a chinese faceoff rather than their traditional arch rival pak. 

Anyways, since this is a pak def forum, how come there isnt a thread on pak soldiers? I would like to see pak soldiers doing random stuff/ taking part in exercises/ training etc. There is a thread but its only for the war in waziristan. I would want a thread on pak soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ManuZ



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Roybot

ManuZ said:


>



Thats a bad *** video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Butters said:


> Looks like we're finally starting see some progression in basic kit for infantry. Still mum about F-INSAS though.
> 
> I'm not too hopeful at the minute.



I think the initial road map was a little too ambitious bearing in mind this program only started in 2007 and given the sheer size and scope 2012 was always going to be a VERY,VERY ambitious target. I believe the secondary target of 8-10 infantry battalions by 2015 though is very much achievable and will be kept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

A nice video of the pak-fa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## harpoon

Roybot said:


> Thank God they are getting rid of all the orange furniture on INSAS rifles



Delta Force..is that American SF.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

harpoon said:


> Delta Force..is that American SF.


 
Yup but the badge is of a Indian force.


The RR is divided into various sectors in Kashmir and they are named Delta force,Romeo force,Kilo force etc like a brigade in an infantry having 2-3 RR units under them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## harpoon

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Yup but the badge is of a Indian force.
> 
> 
> The RR is divided into various sectors in Kashmir and they are named Delta force,Romeo force,Kilo force etc like a brigade in an infantry having 2-3 RR units under them.



Thanks ..also does the black INSAS is only for RR and such other units.


----------



## mdcp

U should respect the dead bodies, have some morals


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

harpoon said:


> Thanks ..also does the black INSAS is only for RR and such other units.



As far as RR goes they love their Aks..if you wanted to know who all has black Insas then the answer is that it is few in number in Infantry units and maybe RR.


----------



## harpoon

mdcp said:


> U should respect the *dead bodies*, have some morals



What dead bodies?


----------



## Abingdonboy

harpoon said:


> Thanks ..also does the black INSAS is only for RR and such other units.



A few units have it and I have heard the IA intendeds to replace all older/orange INSAS by end of 2013 with the new 1b1 (black) INSAS before being replaced by F-INSAS rifle starting 2014, obviously the F-INSAS rifle will take A LONG time to be inducted into all battalikons hence the 1b1 is an interim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Bl[i]tZ;2662521 said:


> 720p!



Awesome Video bro...After long time i have watched a nice video..!!

Neat display of all current and future IAF Assets!!






ManuZ said:


>



Hell yeah!! Now this one is a Kick a$$ video!! 

Thanks a ton for sharing bro!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

ManuZ said:


>



Thanks for the instant orgasm !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tyagi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Great vid of Maharashtra's Force One being trained by the elite Israeli SOFs. 

×&#8212;×&#8220;×©×&#8226;×ª 2 - ×&#8482;×&#8212;×&#8482;×&#8220;×ª ×&#8221;×&#339;×&#8226;×&#732;"×¨ ×©×&#339; ×&#382;×&#8226;×&#382;×&#8216;××&#8482;

Despite being in Hebrew it is still an awesome and insightful vid. My favourite part though is seeing the affinity and affection the Indian cops have for their Israeli trainers and the smiles that come to the Israeli's faces when talking of their Indian brothers says it all. 

Long live Israeli-Indo brotherhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Harry Potter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nemesis102

..........


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Some old pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

Sir LurkaLot said:


>



That's a shyte load of wires for a combat gear, man! There must be a way to make that all wireless as in combat it would entangle and cause problems to the soldiers.


----------



## Varunastra

Sir LurkaLot said:


> Some old pics



NORTHEAST ZINDABAD!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cammy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## debabratbarman

good to see the sons of our seven sisters protecting our motherland .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Sir LurkaLot said:


> Some old pics



Any info on which regtt is this?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

PARAs in the recent Indo-US excercise


Yudh Abhyas 2012 - YouTube


Watch 1:49


----------



## Tshering22

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> PARAs in the recent Indo-US excercise
> 
> 
> Yudh Abhyas 2012 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Watch 1:49



Those are not Paras. The Ghataks are airborne-certified. 

According to the information released, no special forces participated. Paras aren't regular troops. Ghataks are attached to every infantry regiment. 

So this can be doubtful.


----------



## Tshering22

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Any info on which regtt is this?



Some of them seem to be from the SF-21 unit from Naga regiment. Not sure, but they're lethal against the NSCN and other terrorist groups.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Tshering22 said:


> Those are not Paras. The Ghataks are airborne-certified.
> 
> According to the information released, no special forces participated. Paras aren't regular troops. Ghataks are attached to every infantry regiment.
> 
> So this can be doubtful.



Have you not checked the beret properly?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA platform for PRAHAAR Missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Compilation of different types of weapons being release by Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IA PARAs (non-SF) during INDRA-2010:






















Indian BSF (left) and Pakistani Ranger (Right) at Wagah border:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

Indian Army body building team

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Varunastra




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Arjun* 





*LCA*





*Sukhoi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_*Some Old pics of Kargil War.*_



*The 155mm Bofors in Matayan, 125 km (78 miles) north of Srinagar, fires away at full intensity at posts held by the enemy. The gun proved to be very accurate and devastating in the Kargil conflict*





*Two Jawans, from the 2nd Rajputana Rifles, take cover behind rocks on their way to Tololing Top. The post was finally cleared of enemy, but a high cost*.





*The BM-21 multi-barrel rocket launcher (MBRL) fires a rocket towards Tiger Hill. Although ageing, the BM-21 MBRL still packed quite a punch in the Kargil operations.*




















*A jawan in full combat gear, peers over a ridgeline, in the Batalik sector*





*A Jawan from the 17th Jat, holding a 7.62mm medium machine gun on a bipod, keeps an observant watch for the enemy from his post in the Kargil sector*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*
A Prisoner of War (POW), from the Northern Light Infantry (NLI) unit of the Pakistan Army, in Kargil. *





*Exhausted Jawans, from the 2nd Rajputana Rifles, catch up on some much-needed rest and sleep, after capturing Tololing Top from the enemy*





*A Prisoner of War (POW), from the Northern Light Infantry (NLI) unit of the Pakistan Army, in Kargil*










*An Army Jawan showing a bullet with the marking of Pakistan Ordnance Factory (POF) captured by Indian Army along with other arms and ammunition from infiltrators during fighting in Drass*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Jawans being transported by truck to forward posts, from where they will begin their arduous & dangerous journey, up the mountains to face the enemy*






_*Jawans from Ladakh Scouts take a breather and readily pose at an Army staging depot on the Leh-Batalik Road, just hours before going into battle for a vital peak*_










*jawans, getting ready with their weapons & gear for the long trek up the mountains. Carrying 70+ lbs., maybe more, coupled with the rarefied oxygen at these heights is no easy task.*















*Major Padmapani Acharya, 2nd Rajputana Rifles, leads his men into battle after the successful capture of Tololing Top*





*Officers & Jawans of the 1.11 Gorkha Rifles with captured weapons of the Pakistan Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Preparing the 155mm Bofors in Thasgam, 175 kilometres (109 miles) north of Srinagar, for another round of artillery barrage. Some 155mm shells lie nearby*.





*Sepoy Vikram Singh, only 18 years old, but ready to face the enemy in Kargil.*





*Snow And Rain @ Point 5190*





*Capt Vijayant Thapar Can be seen on right with beard , Praying . Half Of His Face Is Covered*










*And Finally....*








*Jai Hind!*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ManuZ

-----Deleted-----


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

hmm Jeet, who is the manufacturer


----------



## Roybot

The rear wheels of that thing doesn't look very practical. It would probably rub against the body in bumpy conditions


----------



## MUHARIB

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/427645_10150594015656395_252352771394_9294866_1308429580_n.jpg

In this image notice the para guy in the far right [second guy]and i also see another maroon beret. Seems SF was involved can somebody please give me some background on this pic??

Edit: please click on link to see.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

MUHARIB said:


> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/427645_10150594015656395_252352771394_9294866_1308429580_n.jpg
> 
> In this image notice the para guy in the far right [second guy]and i also see another maroon beret. Seems SF was involved can somebody please give me some background on this pic??
> 
> Edit: please click on link to see.



Don't just go by the Maroon Berets. Any soldier who is Para qualified is entitled to wear the Maroon Berets. Even from the Engrs. Arty. or for that matter the Medical Services along with the 'wings'. If the crest on the Beret is of the Para Regt. then be sure that he is a full-time Paratrooper. While SF is another qualification which even has a different crest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

MUHARIB said:


> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/427645_10150594015656395_252352771394_9294866_1308429580_n.jpg
> 
> In this image notice the para guy in the far right [second guy]and i also see another maroon beret. Seems SF was involved can somebody please give me some background on this pic??
> 
> Edit: please click on link to see.



The guy 3rd from left is a Lt Col from the Para and i hope you know that Para Commandos did take part in Kargil..5,9,10 Para SFs were involved in the war and conducted various raids.


----------



## angeldemon_007

^^^
Kargil was a big mismanagement. The senior brass used SF like normal infantry. In-fact the beginners were just send to die. The first one to be there should have been IAF's fighter jet to do reconnaissance but instead they send troops knowing the enemy had the high ground. i don't think i have to tell you this, you know alot about these stuff.


----------



## IndianArmy

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Kargil was a big mismanagement. The senior brass used SF like normal infantry. In-fact the beginners were just send to die. The first one to be there should have been IAF's fighter jet to do reconnaissance but instead they send troops knowing the enemy had the high ground. i don't think i have to tell you this, you know alot about these stuff.



You are not supposed to get a fighter aircraft anywhere near 5 kms area of the international border or its a ceasefire violation. The people sitting on the mountains were termed terrorists and not the Armed forces of the Hostile nations by our beloved neighbor. A reconnaissance would give them an opportunity to bring the Armed forces in their original form and voice against India in the international forum. Indian Defense top brass mixed diplomacy and it worked just fine as we had the international support. And No special units were used as an Infantry. There were several operations undertaken by the army and some needed Para assistance and were provided. 

I would not call it a complete success as we lost many men. It could have been planned better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

angeldemon_007 said:


> ^^^
> Kargil was a big mismanagement. The senior brass used SF like normal infantry. In-fact the beginners were just send to die. The first one to be there should have been IAF's fighter jet to do reconnaissance but instead they send troops knowing the enemy had the high ground. i don't think i have to tell you this, you know alot about these stuff.



Ya i know Para were not used properly.I am not sure about the Air force part but Para Commando could have been better utilised but then i would also like to add that the whole Kargil war could have been fought in a different way and we would have lost a lot less soldiers.

Since our great politicians had decided that we wont cross the LOC there were very few options that were left for the Army including the SF.But the Para performed well and recieved unit citation but sadly lost few well trained commandos in the process which had they been used differently would have not only resulted in less casualty but also more impact in war.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

BM-21 Grad on TATA platform






*Tata Motors LSV trials*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoB's

Nothing just a repost


----------



## Abingdonboy

TATA MPV in service with CRPF:







Go to 0.18-
Naxals blow up CRPF bus in Gadchiroli, 12 killed --Videos India:IBNLive Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Women cadets of Indian Army


?????? ???? ?? ?????? ???????




An interesting documentary on Army Air Defence


http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ndtv-india-documentary/video-story/217532?hphin


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Sir LurkaLot said:


> BM-21 Grad on TATA platform



Awesome ......


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Sir LurkaLot said:


> *Tata Motors LSV trials*



WOW!! Looks Tough!! 

btw.....guys what happen to Mahindra "Axe" ??






Any news about it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakistanshows

Yotally agree with Fishbed 's Suggestion.... Nice Thread Thanks for posting that.... Urdu Poetry


----------



## Bhushan

Mahindra AXE project has been dumped in 2007.Army rejected AXE.

BTW I have personally test driven the last AXE during my Auto Show shoot.


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## russellpeters

bye bye sir said:


> hjk ujiu uyuy



this person should be banned for posting nonsense in every other thread. he got banned and made a new profile to sh!t around the place..


----------



## angeldemon_007



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

INS Chakra

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Roybot said:


> INS Chakra




Will mistake this for a killer whale


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Deepak:


















AWESOME PIC:





INS Tabar, INS Deepak and INS Shivlaik

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IBRIS

Abingdonboy said:


> INS Deepak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME PIC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INS Tabar, INS Deepak and INS Shivlaik



Strategic reach of the Indian Navy's INS DEEPAK Italian made fleet tanker in its inventory boosting its blue-water capabilities during January 2011. It has a capacity to carry 15250 tons of liquid cargo, 510 tons of solid cargo and 16 cargo containers on the upper deck In any upcoming Look East scenario's.


----------



## IBRIS

*INS DEEPAK*


----------



## Hindustani

Some BSF pics I came across. Always been fascinated with ceremonial uniforms.


----------



## Hindustani

BSF Rajasthan


----------



## Hindustani

Newly recruited BSF Cadets


----------



## Hindustani

BSF in Akhnoor 







NCC Cadets 
















61st Cavalry Regiment 






President's Bodyguard


----------



## Hindustani

Ghatak Jawan Indo - Myanamar Border






Indian Soldier Sikkim






Ladhak Scout 








> Indian Army buglers look on during the marking of the 39th anniversary of 'Vijay Diwas' (Victory Day) as they stand above a plaque listing soldiers killed in different wars in Kolkata on December 16, 2010.


----------



## Hindustani

Paramilitary Police 





















Railway Protection Force (RPF) 






India Gate Guard 






Jawan Outside Amar Jawan Jyoti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

> Indian soldiers from 1 Gorkha Rifles Regiment fire their 7.62 mm machine gun at a fixed position during a live-fire exercise at the National Training Center at Fort Irwin, Calif., March 12, 2008,













Ceremonial Uniforms of the Gorkha Rifles 
















Punjab Regiment 











Maratha Light Infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

Rajputana Rifles 
















Sikh Light Infantry 






Rajput Regiment 






Jammu & Kashmir Light Infantry 






The Grenadiers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani

Military Drill during Army Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

American Special Forces personnel under going jungle warfare training at the specialised counter-insurgency range of the Indian army's famous Counter-Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School (CIJW) in Vairengte in Mizoram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Documentary on Yudh Abhyas 2012


???? ?? ????? ???? ??????


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

A newly released Yudh Abhyas video

Operation Desert Lark - U.S. and Indian Soldiers during Yudh Abhyas - HD - YouTube!


----------



## angeldemon_007

I don't know whether it was posted before or not


----------



## Tshering22

RPK said:


> American Special Forces personnel under going jungle warfare training at the specialised counter-insurgency range of the Indian army's famous *Counter-Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School (CIJW) in Vairengte in Mizoram*.



This is the worst nightmare of every soldier. If a man can clear this, he can handle anything on earth. My brother has recounted the nightmarish training regime inside the jungle. It feels like it is the end of the world. Heck! Even many mizo cadets who join the Army don't clear it. 

The basic logic is; you go in there as a boy and you come out as a man.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Varunastra

^^^ posted b4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

If anyone has a picture of RCL kindly post it.

Used to be mounted on jeeps and jongas before havent seen any lately except in one scene from Mission Army where Paras are walking in front of a Mahindra jeep which has a RCL.


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

New pics INS Vikramaditya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Modernization of Indian submarine Sindurakshak . Modernization implies installation of a missile complex CLUB-S and India-designed hydroacoustic complex USHUS and radio communications system CCS-MK.

Sindurakshak&#8217;s technical characteristics:

*Displacement: 2,300 m, length: 72,6 m, width: 9,9 m, abovewater speed: 10 knots, underwater speed: 19 knots, range: 6,000 miles, autonomy: 45 days, deapth of immersion: 300 m, crew: 52 persons, powered with six 533 mm torpedoes.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mahindra Marksman for Karnataka SWAT:

















CRPF TATA MPV:






TATA vehicle in the running to replace the Gypsy in certain roles in IA:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

@Abingdonboy

Buddy you got any pics or info on the Karnataka SWAT team like their strength,weapons,equipments etc?


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> Buddy you got any pics or info on the Karnataka SWAT team like their strength,weapons,equipments etc?



Unfortunatly not really- I belive the unit is still in the process of being set up but by all reports it should be a really well trainined and equipped force:

Karnataka gets its own elite commando team - Bangalore - DNA
Bangalore: Karnataka Commandos Present Thrilling Mock Drill
Karnataka Commando Force taking shape: Ashoka

Some training pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Varunastra




----------



## BoB's

Indian Navy Chief onboard INS Chakra

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoB's



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


> Mahindra Marksman for Karnataka SWAT:



Excellent! We need a special unit of these as well. I believe Marksman like vehicles should replace the dead old Jeeps of Indian police in all states. While advanced states like Gujarat, Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra and territories like Chandigarh and Delhi are okay to have Scorpios and Qualis as replacements, we border states in NE need a light armored vehicle like this. Though my state is probably the most peaceful in the country, with the you-know-whos bordering us up north, one can never tell when shyte hits the fan. 

Marksman would do well in Nagaland and Manipur where the gun totting lunatics are a menace to the police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> Excellent! We need a special unit of these as well. I believe Marksman like vehicles should replace the dead old Jeeps of Indian police in all states. While advanced states like Gujarat, Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra and territories like Chandigarh and Delhi are okay to have Scorpios and Qualis as replacements, we border states in NE need a light armored vehicle like this. Though my state is probably the most peaceful in the country, with the you-know-whos bordering us up north, one can never tell when shyte hits the fan.
> 
> Marksman would do well in Nagaland and Manipur where the gun totting lunatics are a menace to the police.



I don't think the Marksmen is an ideal vehicle to replace jeeps as regular patrol vehicles, purely because the extra cost of such vehilces is mainly because of extra armour and crew protection- features that a general pratrol vehicle just doesn't need. Marksman type vehilces just aren't optimised to be utilised in a PCR function they are relativley slower in accelration terms and much more expensive to run, also their extra weight would damage roads if used in large numbers and their run flat tyres wear out quickly if used often. I do think such vehilces are must for EVERY state for SRT/ERT/SWAT units and for a secondary riot control function. I think violence prone areas though that are using the Rakshak in large numbers for regular "bobbies" like Manipur and J&K could benfit from operating such vehicles. Not just the Marksmen but TATA and AL also have similar platforms that look upto the job. Additionally many CAPFs that have SRTs could benifit like the CISF with QRTs deployed at many critical locations and the NSG who already have such vehciles both at hubs and as part of their CT task force based in Delhi who take such vehilces with them now when I defenitly see a bright future for Indian police forces these days. Next 5-10 years is going to be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Video: Operation Desert Lark in Rajasthan - Rediff.com News

*Video: Operation Desert Lark in Rajasthan*


----------



## angeldemon_007

Are you kidding me....you went to the trouble of finding a different link for a video that has been posted on this form 5-10 times already...

Nice video but dude leave it alone now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Exclusive

Just watch and listen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Exclusive
> 
> Just watch and listen.



Thanks for sharing!

My respect to these brave jawans!


The officer leads from the front and asks for cover later asks 1 jawan to come down when another 1 on his own says "sahab mein bhi aa raha hu"

A few moments later a jawan says "sahab bhag raha he sahab" and you hear multiple gun shots.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anathema

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Exclusive
> 
> Just watch and listen.


 
This is indeed stunning !!! Actual Op's footage. You can clearly the commanding officers voice and instructions of what should be done - Truly Leading from the front !! 

RR's are a breed apart.



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> My respect to these brave jawans!
> 
> 
> The officer leads from the front and asks for cover later asks 1 jawan to come down when another 1 on his own says "sahab mein bhi aa raha hu"
> 
> A few moments later a jawan says "sahab bhag raha he sahab" and you hear multiple gun shots.....



Thanks - I couldnt make out clearly what they were saying..I am in office and if i pump up the volume - people will mistake me for Jihadi wannabe...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Trichy Assault Rifle.

India's own AK says the folks in Ordnance Factory of Tiruchi. Heavily influenced by the FAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackops

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Exclusive
> 
> Just watch and listen.


bhag ra hai sahab 

ab kidhar jaoge ab to marna hi hai


----------



## shrivatsa

chuhe bagne ke alava karh hee kya sakte he. salute to brave soldiers.


----------



## RPK

Posted 4/12/2012
INDIAN OCEAN (April 11, 2012) Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Handling) 2nd Class Dwayne Foster signals as an Indian navy HAL Chetak (Alouette III) helicopter launches from the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed participating in the Malabar Exercise with ships and aircraft from the Indian navy. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

They were saying *LET terrorists* in the video....
Who is the head of LET???


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> My respect to these brave jawans!
> 
> 
> The officer leads from the front and asks for cover later asks 1 jawan to come down when another 1 on his own says "sahab mein bhi aa raha hu"
> 
> A few moments later a jawan says "sahab bhag raha he sahab" and you hear multiple gun shots.....






anathema said:


> This is indeed stunning !!! Actual Op's footage. You can clearly the commanding officers voice and instructions of what should be done - Truly Leading from the front !!
> 
> RR's are a breed apart.



Totally Agree!! 

And you guys must have noted that this "Brave" commanding officer went down first to kill those swines, instead of ordering fellow jawans to go down!! Thats where the braveness and CO qualities of Our Officers makes the difference.!! 

Indeed! Brave sons of mother Land who are there facing this type of situation. **My Salute** to them!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Totally Agree!!
> 
> And you guys must have noted that this "Brave" commanding officer went down first to kill those swines, instead of ordering fellow jawans to go down!! Thats where the braveness and CO qualities of Our Officers makes the difference.!!
> 
> Indeed! Brave sons of mother Land who are there facing this type of situation. **My Salute** to them!!



Firstly, i want to thank you RoYaL~GuJJaR for mentioning this point.The Indian Army trains its officer to lead from the front under all circumstances and wants its officers to be better than the jawans in all aspects of the training thatswhy officers undergo a tough training regime.


You would never see an Indian Army officer ordering his soldiers to go first in a dangerous situation and will always lead from the front.You get to hear about this whenever there is an officer casualty.

People ask that why our officers get matyred so often and this is the reason why.Coz they are a breed apart and lead from the front.In other armies which i dont wanna name officers orders jawans to lead in dangerous situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> People ask that why our officers get matyred so often and this is the reason why.Coz they are a breed apart and lead from the front.In other armies which i dont wanna name officers orders jawans to lead in dangerous situations.



But one has to ask whether this is a good thing. I have no doubt in the bravery of our officers but taking un-necessary risks they are depleting the officer core of IA which already have a shortage of officers running into thousands. My humble opinion is that instead of having the jawans looking up to officers for 'direction', they especially the havildars (sergeants), should be encouraged to take initiative on their own like in the western armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

harpoon said:


> But one has to ask whether this is a good thing. I have no doubt in the bravery of our officers but taking un-necessary risks they are depleting the officer core of IA which already have a shortage of officers running into thousands. My humble opinion is that instead of having the jawans looking up to officers for 'direction', they especially the havildars (sergeants), should be encouraged to take initiative on their own like in the western armies.



It is a good thing that officers despite having the power and having the comfort of choosing to either lead from the front or stay in comfortable position choose to lead the men as they have been trained.

I would also like them to lead the men more often and also take care of some administrative stuff but that would require a change from the current system.

For having the havildars or subiedars lead from the front would require them giving them more power and training plus the grooming because being the leader would require them to take decisions on their own plus you got soldiers judging you and wanting you to be better than themselves.

Education is also a factor which would be needed when talking about giving more powers to Havildars/Subeidars.


In the end i would say it would be a good option but the officer should also not be kept away from the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Firstly, i want to thank you RoYaL~GuJJaR for mentioning this point.The Indian Army trains its officer to lead from the front under all circumstances and wants its officers to be better than the jawans in all aspects of the training thats why officers undergo a tough training regime.



Your welcome bro 

Totally Agree 



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> You would never see an Indian Army officer ordering his soldiers to go first in a dangerous situation and will always lead from the front.You get to hear about this whenever there is an officer casualty.
> 
> People ask that why our officers get matyred so often and this is the reason why.Coz they are a breed apart and lead from the front.In other armies which i dont wanna name officers orders jawans to lead in dangerous situations.



Hmmm....

You are right bro.


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Nothing new here but a fairly good video on IAF by a Russian hottie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Malabar 2012-Wargames.*








> Ensign Livy Coe shows documentation to members of the visit, board, search and seizure team from the Indian navy guided-missile destroyer INS Ranvijay (DDG 55) aboard the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) during an Exercise Malabar 2012 boarding exercise.









> An Indian naval officer observes operations in the combat information center aboard the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) during Malabar 2012








> Sailors assigned to the the visit, board, search and seizure team from the Indian navy guided-missile destroyer INS Ranvijay (DDG 55) maneuver a rigid-hull inflatable boat to the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) during an Exercise Malabar 2012 boarding exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

> Indian Navy's Lieutenant Commander with his US Navy counterpart.














*Jai Hind !*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

INDO-RUSSIAN MRTA-


----------



## Nishan_101

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> INDO-RUSSIAN MRTA-


I think KC-390 is similar in everything to it.


----------



## Nirvana

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



What's with this Colorful guns ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nirvana said:


> What's with this Colorful guns ?



Dummy rifles- for training purposes.


----------



## RPK

INDIAN OCEAN (Apr. 16, 2012) Sailors assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS Halsey (DDG 97) wave at passing Indian Ships during a Malabar 2012 exercise. Halsey is participating in Malabar, a regularly scheduled naval field training exercise conducted to advance multinational maritime relationships and mutual securities with the Indian Navy. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Christopher Farrington/Released)


----------



## Abingdonboy

IN MiG-29K:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## angeldemon_007

_An soldier during a drill at Annandale ground in Shimla on Monday. There is controversy about possession of this ground between army and Himachal Pradesh Cricket Association (HPCA)._






_An army personnel provides cover as a chopper takes off during a drill at Annandale ground in Shimla._







_Indian Army personell participate in a mock drill at the Annandale ground in Shimla on April 16, 2012._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPG convoy of PM conducting dry run at JN Stadium in Oct 2010 ahead of CWGs:


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Modernized IAF MiG-29UPG in Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Varunastra

angeldemon_007 said:


> ]



looking deadly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS TEG:





















INS TABAR:












INS VIKRAMDITYA:






IN MIG-29K:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

IN MIG-29K


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ contd

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


> IN MIG-29K



How come the second seat is missing behind the pilot? The canopy looks like a dual seater arrangement while there's only one pilot seat. What's with the new experiment? More leg room?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

Tshering22 said:


> How come the second seat is missing behind the pilot? The canopy looks like a dual seater arrangement while there's only one pilot seat. What's with the new experiment? More leg room?


Looks like 2 planes parked parallel. But yeah interiors sure getting comfy. Could do with a refrigerator for champagne.


----------



## kshahzad

does india really have this ship ..................?


----------



## jamesbaldwin

kshahzad said:


> does india really have this ship ..................?



What ship?


----------



## Hindustani

Check this antique out 









> Indian Bronze Mortar circa 1800

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamesbaldwin




----------



## Varunastra

SYDER SAM(FUTURE WEAPONS VID)-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mighty IN

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Varunastra




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Bhim said:


> Looks like 2 planes parked parallel. But yeah interiors sure getting comfy. Could do with a refrigerator for champagne.



Not really. An additional fuel tank and equipment is below that hump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

RPK said:


>



which russian fighter is that dude???......MIG-29 KUB???


----------



## Supply&Demand

^^^^

Are these planes being tested from INS Vikramaditya????


----------



## Varunastra

Supply&Demand said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Are these planes being tested from INS Vikramaditya????



yo..............


----------



## rishisankaran

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> yo..............



No they were tested in Russian Aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rishisankaran

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> which russian fighter is that dude???......MIG-29 KUB???



Its SU-33 and the mig-29 naval variant is being tested out of Kuznetsov before it got delivered to Indian Navy.


----------



## Varunastra

rishisankaran said:


> No they were tested in Russian Aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov.



i think it is in vikramaditya........here is another pic showing mig-29k in vikramaditya 









> Admiral Nirmal Verma (centre) on the flight deck of INS Vikramaditya as a prototype of MiG 29K seen in the background at the Yantar shipyard in Russia recently. PTI


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pic from the cockpit of LCH during testing climbing above *20,000 feet*:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Lt Col Dhoni visits Chennai 



In uniform, Lt Col Dhoni visits Chennai


----------



## rishisankaran

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> i think it is in vikramaditya........here is another pic showing mig-29k in vikramaditya



This could be Vikramaditya but not the earlier pics as they were clearly taken in Kuznetsov carrier during the Mig Naval fighter Acceptability tests.


----------



## Varunastra

rishisankaran said:


> This could be Vikramaditya but not the earlier pics as they were clearly taken in Kuznetsov carrier during the Mig Naval fighter Acceptability tests.



could be..


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Pics of India-Indonesia exercise


----------



## palash_kol

old pics....


----------



## Tshering22

^^ These are pretty recent mate. Indonesians only recently got an exercise with us. Unless of course I am confused.


----------



## Varunastra

^^^ probably posted b4..


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Most of these pics were not posted before.

Anyways,Can some one tell me which weapon is this..Looks like Anti-Tank weapon but dont know its name.


----------



## tyagi

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Most of these pics were not posted before.
> 
> Anyways,Can some one tell me which weapon is this..Looks like Anti-Tank weapon but dont know its name.



milan anti-tank missile launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

tyagi said:


> milan anti-tank missile launcher



Is it mounted on jeeps/gypsies?..If yes then has it replaced the RCLs?


----------



## Abingdonboy

ICG:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Milan-2T.On jeeps and ICVs.Milan2 and Russian konkurs-m form india's atgm force on vehicles.Now being replaced by the israeli new generation spike.And NAG.Plus Javelin which is also man portable.
Usually infantry use modified carl gustavs and israeli b-300 RLs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pretty neat vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Exercise Rudra Aakrosh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

_________________________________________


Really sad to see these pics of the excercise...I am seeing the foot soldiers with the same equipments for the past 10-15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ Agreed, IA needs to pull its finger out and do whatever it needs to ensure all these guys are given similar gear to the US whether that be through F-INSAS or some other means.


INS Teg in Hambourg during transit from Russia to home in India:


























watch from 1.10-





CAPT BANA SINGH

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lepziboy

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ Agreed, IA needs to pull its finger out and do whatever it needs to ensure all these guys are given similar gear to the US whether that be through F-INSAS or some other means.
> 
> 
> INS Teg in Hambourg during transit from Russia to home in India:



why isnt the turret gun of INS teg in a stealth cupola?like the shivalik


----------



## Abingdonboy

lepziboy said:


> why isnt the turret gun of INS teg in a stealth cupola?like the shivalik



I believe the cupola design of the Talwar class frigates is meant to be stealthy, just not to the same degree present on Shivlaik/Kolkata class. If you compare this cupola to others present in the IN in earlier designs or large surface ship you will see even the Talwar class design of cupolas a significant step up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

RPK said:


>


 
Does all the MiG-29Ks that INAF ordered are dual seats and they all have working radars too.!!!???


----------



## Varunastra

Nishan_101 said:


> Does all the MiG-29Ks that INAF ordered are dual seats and they all have working radars too.!!!???



we have ordered 4 MIG-29 KUB's(dual seats)...........7 MIG-29K(single seat) are in service with 37 more on order.....they all have Zhuk-ME radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> we have ordered 4 MIG-29 KUB's(dual seats)...........7 MIG-29K(single seat) are in service with 37 more on order.....they all have Zhuk-ME radar.



*Zhuk-ME radar*: Can you tell us something more about it?


----------



## pakistanitarzan

Very cool pictures. I personaly beleive that man to man, technology to technology and everything being fair and equal on both sides, it is close to being impossible for any army to beat India or Pakistan in all fairness due to their enthusiasm and unlimited sacrifices for their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Varunastra

Nishan_101 said:


> *Zhuk-ME radar*: Can you tell us something more about it?



Zhuk radar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Abingdonboy

ICG:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Respect...!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *Respect...!!!*



Buddy,you sure this is of IA..coz i saw this pic in PAK Army thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Buddy,you sure this is of IA..coz i saw this pic in PAK Army thread.



Bro...I think this is IA, (Hint: Uniform) 

I saw this pic at IAF fan page on FB.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Exclusive:- Indian Air Force Chief Flies Rafale In France.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NSG_BlackCats



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

> Vertical launch of Brahmos from INS Ranvir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Not sure where to post this,








> *A compelling photograph (above) of Jawharlal Nehru inspecting the Kashmir women&#8217;s militia - the women&#8217;s self-defence corps - in Srinagar. I am not sure of the date - almost certainly the end of 1947 or early in 1948.*
> 
> *Begum Zainab, the leader of the militia, is escorting Nehru. In the background is a Srinagar landmark the Takht-e-Suleiman or Shankacharya Hill. Krishna Misri tells me that the woman one from the far left, with the patterned top, is Sajda Begum. The women&#8217;s militia drilled and was trained in how to fire a rifle and throw a grenade. Its main intention was to allow young women to protect themselves and their households should Srinagar be overrun. The tribal army got to the outskirts of the city but not further.*
> 
> The women&#8217;s militia did not see active service, though many of its members were involved in relief work for the refugees resulting from the invasion. This photograph was taken by the master photographer Ram Chand Mehta. His business, Mahatta, is still going on the Bund at Srinagar - when I was last there I popped in to say hello to the current proprietor, Ram Chand Mehta&#8217;s son. I am posting this photo with the permission of Hemant Mehta, Ram Chand Mehta&#8217;s grandson. The rights rest with Hemant&#8217;s picture agency, India Picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

========






========






========






========






========







> Namica



========






========

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

*IAF C-130J Lands At Car Nicobar Base*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Coast Guard (ICG):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IFB

What a music....great editing :

INDIAN ARMY 2012 WORLD POWER.mp4 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any idea what missile this is of IN's?







+ pretty cool IN are now using Volvo trucks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Any idea what missile this is of IN's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + pretty cool IN are now using Volvo trucks!



Looks like Moskit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

ins vikramaditiya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ravinderpalrulez



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ravinderpalrulez



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## MUHARIB

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Buddy,you sure this is of IA..coz i saw this pic in PAK Army thread.


 

Definitely aint IA.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Indian Troops in Siachen *

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ManuZ

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ndtv-india-documentary/ins/235328?hphin[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Hassan Aijaz

Nice.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tumba



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IFB

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *Exclusive:- Indian Air Force Chief Flies Rafale In France.*



this guy looks way too old to fly a fighter jet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Helicopter Pilots Passing Out Parade At INS Rajali, Arakkonam, 78th Helicopter Conversion Course*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Rare Pic of Indian Army in WW*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Some Pics of our retired warhorses*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

IFB said:


> this guy looks way too old to fly a fighter jet







What would u say about this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani

> General Bikram Singh took over as the new Chief of the Army Staff here today. He succeeds Gen VK Singh who proceeded on superannuation. The change over of the baton was solemnised in a ceremony in the Army Chief&#8217;s office.
> 
> A profound sense of accomplishment and achievement marked the occasion as the baton was exchanged.
> 
> General Bikram Singh, PVSM, UYSM, AVSM, SM, VSM, ADC, most decorated soldier is an alumnus of National Defence Academy. He was commissioned into The Sikh Light Infantry in 1972.
> 
> During his military career spanning over forty years, the General has held various high profile Command and Staff appointments. He has commanded an Infantry Battalion in the North East and on the Line of Control in J&K, a RR Sector and an Infantry Division in Northern Command. He has commanded 15 Corps and Eastern Command. He has served in three UN Peace Keeping Missions.
> 
> He has also held very important staff appointments at Army Headquarters, which include, tenures in Military Operations, Perspective Planning and Staff Duties.
> 
> Besides holding two Masters Degrees from India, he is also Masters in Strategic Defence Studies from the USA.
> 
> The General is an avid sportsman. Cricket, Athletics and Hockey are his favourite games.



A warm welcome to our new COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Our new COAS looks so chilled out. I hope he continues the anti corruption campaign started by Gen V.K. Singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## debashish_j20

IFB said:


> this guy looks way too old to fly a fighter jet


Dude, he is one of the chief marshals....they need to be in their respective uniforms but he won't fly!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Sir LurkaLot said:


>


 
Fck man...no respect for Wake Turbulence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## Abingdonboy

INS SHAKTI:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS SHIVLAIK:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

INS &#2360;&#2340;&#2346;&#2369;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; : &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2340;&#2366;&#2325;&#2340; 


INS ??????? : ???? ?? ?????? ??? ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>



this just made my day.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

BSF Jawan with Berreta MX4


----------



## Abingdonboy

SOFs:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jess

Indian navy is awesome...


----------



## subincb




----------



## angeldemon_007

>



Is it me or this guy doesn't even know how to hold his gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

angeldemon_007 said:


> Is it me or this guy doesn't even know how to hold his gun.



He is wearing it, so in case of an emergency he cannot shoot wearing it. Observe his position, its the best way to get it out for action. dont ask me why the jawans are made to wear the Guns, I dont know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian policing contingent in Haiti:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nice little vid on ALH- even get to see HERON UAV!

?????? ?? ?? ???? ?? ?????? ?????! | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Nice little vid on ALH- even get to see HERON UAV!
> 
> ?????? ?? ?? ???? ?? ?????? ?????! | NDTV.com



Excellent video. The pilots have mini uzis as their side arm


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Nice little vid on ALH- even get to see HERON UAV!
> 
> ?????? ?? ?? ???? ?? ?????? ?????! | NDTV.com



When the Dhruvs were not there sometimes it used to take 3-4 days to reach the place of ambush by foot...then1-2 days waiting for the terrorists and after killing them it used to take 3-4 days to come back with their bodies.So round about 10 days for a operation.So it is definitely a game changer.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Indian peacekeeping operations with UN : Official documentary

Peacekeepers - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Abingdonboy said:


> Nice little vid on ALH- even get to see HERON UAV!
> 
> ?????? ?? ?? ???? ?? ?????? ?????! | NDTV.com


Nice.
I noticed a Radar in the Dhruv nose when it was being serviced!
Also,Both the Mark 3 and the Mark 2(All analog cockpit) AAC Dhruv are seen!



Abingdonboy said:


> Nice little vid on ALH- even get to see HERON UAV!
> 
> ?????? ?? ?? ???? ?? ?????? ?????! | NDTV.com


Nice.
I noticed a Radar in the Dhruv nose when it was being serviced!
Also,Both the Mark 3 and the Mark 2(All analog cockpit) AAC Dhruv are seen!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Nice.
> I noticed a Radar in the Dhruv nose when it was being serviced!
> Also,Both the Mark 3 and the Mark 2(All analog cockpit) AAC Dhruv are seen!
> 
> 
> Nice.
> I noticed a Radar in the Dhruv nose when it was being serviced!
> Also,Both the Mark 3 and the Mark 2(All analog cockpit) AAC Dhruv are seen!



Of course both MK.II and MK.III are in service alongside one another- the MK.III is a relativley new induction so it will take time for them to be operated in numbers and replace MK.IIs, some of which have been in service for almost 10 years now.


The all glass cockpit ion the Dhriv s one of the coolest cockpits I have seen on any helo!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Nice.
> I noticed a Radar in the Dhruv nose when it was being serviced!



Radars are a part of most modern planes.

There are 2 types of radar that you can find on a plane..Primary radar and Secondary radar.Like for eg a weather radar is a type of Primary radar and the radar which Anti Collision Avoidance System uses is a type of secondary radar.Now this is from my knowledge of non-military aircrafts..Military aircrafts might be using even more system under secondary radars..They got many crazy stuff already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Radars are a part of most modern planes.
> 
> There are 2 types of radar that you can find on a plane..Primary radar and Secondary radar.Like for eg a weather radar is a type of Primary radar and the radar which Anti Collision Avoidance System uses is a type of secondary radar.Now this is from my knowledge of non-military aircrafts..Military aircrafts might be using even more system under secondary radars..They got many crazy stuff already.


Aren't the Dhruv IFF capable?!
If yes,then these might be for the IFF.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Aren't the Dhruv IFF capable?!
> If yes,then these might be for the IFF.



Dhruv is IFF capable.

My guess would be that it is a airborne weather radar.IFF is basically based on a transponder.You know where one one side there is a transponder and on the other side there is the interrogator.The Weather radar looks more similar to the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Nice little vid on ALH- even get to see HERON UAV!
> 
> ?????? ?? ?? ???? ?? ?????? ?????! | NDTV.com



I was watching the video again now and i think there are a few points worth mentioning.

Firstly,you see a lot of Uzis.

Secondly,you see the the Dhruv pilots actively part in mission planning including discussing missions details like where they can engage the enemy and how.. mission briefing including extration and all.I dont think an A/F pilot would have been able to do that coz that requires the know how of conducting such operations which these pilots have coz they belong to a fighting arm and would have most probably seen action in the valley while serving in the RR.

Lastly,if you are following the IA for 7-8 years then you realise how we have come a long way.


We seriously need to extend the Aviation Corps of the IA.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I was watching the video again now and i think there are a few points worth mentioning.
> 
> Firstly,you see a lot of Uzis.
> 
> Secondly,you see the the Dhruv pilots actively part in mission planning including discussing missions details like where they can engage the enemy and how.. mission briefing including extration and all.I dont think an A/F pilot would have been able to do that coz that requires the know how of conducting such operations which these pilots have coz they belong to a fighting arm and would have most probably seen action in the valley while serving in the RR.
> 
> Lastly,if you are following the IA for 7-8 years then you realise how we have come a long way.
> 
> 
> We seriously need to extend the Aviation Corps of the IA.




+ As noted- pilots carrying micro uzis (SWEET!) and WRT to mission planning- yeah most AAC pilots have served in another arm of IA in before joining AAC so are able to understand the basics of mission planning with soldiers.



+ with 159 ALHs on order, a further 70+ WSI, 114+ LCH and 150+ LUH the AAC is going to be expanded many fold in numbers and capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS HANSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

*Army jawan carries an old woman in Assam during Flood relief operations*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

P-17A:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Check out in high res 

http://s48.radikal.ru/i119/1207/07/56b8cc2575a7.jpg



Abingdonboy said:


> P-17A:



Is this the official render? Looks slick.


----------



## kurup

Roybot said:


>



What are the pilots duing ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

octopus said:


> What are the pilots duing ??



Showing off!



Roybot said:


> http://s48.radikal.ru/i119/1207/07/56b8cc2575a7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the official render? Looks slick.



Yes it is AFAIK.


----------



## Splurgenxs

octopus said:


> What are the pilots duing ??



"See Maa no hands"!!!


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> Showing off!





Splurgenxs said:


> "See Maa no hands"!!!



YA ...beautiful picture indeed ......the most detailed MKI photo ever saw ..........


----------



## Koovie

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> BSF Jawan with Berreta MX4



Home Ministry should have spent money on gear instead of wasting money on fancy futuristic looking guns which dont even function properly


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Can someone tell me what is the purpose of this glass like thing on the Port side of the aircraft just below the pitot tube?(the thing that is bulging out)


----------



## roach

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Can someone tell me what is the purpose of this glass like thing on the Port side of the aircraft just below the pitot tube?(the thing that is bulging out)



The Navigator sits there, I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Can someone tell me what is the purpose of this glass like thing on the Port side of the aircraft just below the pitot tube?(the thing that is bulging out)



I am thinking it has something to do with laser warning receiver. (I might be way off)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

^^Whom to believe?


----------



## TaimiKhan

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Can someone tell me what is the purpose of this glass like thing on the Port side of the aircraft just below the pitot tube?(the thing that is bulging out)



Observation window, to look around during flying and even may be helpful during landings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Patiala peg 









TaimiKhan said:


> Observation window, to look around during flying and even may be helpful during landings.




Wont it increase the Parasite drag?


----------



## TaimiKhan

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Patiala peg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wont it increase the Parasite drag?



Its already a big transport aircraft, plus its not a jet fighter that drag will be playing any major factor on the aerodynamics of the aircraft. I think it has enough power to deal with the drag caused, and the shape of the window is already such that it won't be having a very powerful or even a powerful drag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Killswitch

I wonder if the small arms mess of today (AK 47, INSAS, FN FAL, 9mm sterling, INSAS LMG, TAVOR, etc.) will ever be replaced by a single family of weapons (a common assault rifle, carbine, lmg and sniper rifle).

India armed forces have a major problem standardizing equipment.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

TaimiKhan said:


> Its already a big transport aircraft, plus its not a jet fighter that drag will be playing any major factor on the aerodynamics of the aircraft. I think it has enough power to deal with the drag caused, and the shape of the window is already such that it won't be having a very powerful or even a powerful drag.



Still would cause a bit extra fuel in the end?I mean if its really an observation thing then other options would have been used.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Killswitch said:


> I wonder if the small arms mess of today (AK 47, INSAS, FN FAL, 9mm sterling, INSAS LMG, TAVOR, etc.) will ever be replaced by a single family of weapons (a common assault rifle, carbine, lmg and sniper rifle).
> 
> India armed forces have a major problem standardizing equipment.



To an extent this will be addressed. The F-INSAS program will bring in a new standard AR for the entire IA (and later IAF/IN) replacing the INSAS whilst the Tavor will remain the SOFs standard AR for some time. The F-INSAS AR will have the functionality to have the barrel changed between 7.62 and 5.56 (if not 6.8) so the AK and INSAS will be replaced in one foul swoop. Additionally the Bren and LMG will be replaced by a new LMG in the future. As for 9mm Sterling and Mp5- they will be replaced by a new CQB weapon.


This is for purely the Armed forces the CAPFs have their own procurements going on but are again looking to standardize between themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Look at his face...real bada$$

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## david blain

*Akula nuclear submarine Indian navy HD*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## david blain

octopus said:


> What are the pilots duing ??



may be they are showing auto pilot in sea level flight.....


----------



## david blain



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## david blain

3d model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


>



Where and Who?


----------



## MUHARIB

Abingdonboy said:


>



That a real pic??


----------



## R &AW

superbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Pics of the Last Operation in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Double Post.


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ Cool pics- IA in JK always look bad a$$ and well equipped (relatively)!


UN ops, not badly equipped either:






+ COLDHEARTED @ #3598- is that a Bren i see!!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> + COLDHEARTED @ #3598- is that a Bren i see!!



Yup..IA troops dont go on operations without Bren.


----------



## Paan Singh




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Paan Singh said:


>



Its for our enemies to decide which side are they on.


----------



## IndoUS

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Yup..IA troops dont go on operations without Bren.



Pretty old gun, but it still packs quite a punch, specially when you hear it firing.


----------



## david blain

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^^ Cool pics- IA in JK always look bad a$$ and well equipped (relatively)!
> 
> 
> UN ops, not badly equipped either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + COLDHEARTED @ #3598- is that a Bren i see!!




ask UN to change the color of helmet ....


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Is this BSF ?


----------



## Nishan_101

So India is looking to do Surgical Strike missions in Pakistan.???


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Rashtriya Rifles


----------



## david blain

Ajaxpaul said:


> Is this BSF ?




Yes nice to see tavor in his hand


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ajaxpaul said:


> Is this BSF ?




Yep BSF- you can see BSF on his lapel and BSF have been using M-TAR/X-95 for a while.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Nishan_101 said:


> So India is looking to do Surgical Strike missions in Pakistan.???



Lets talk of friendship..why do you want to start a troll war here.


----------



## IBRIS

*Indian Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack




----------



## Abingdonboy

> A team of eight Marine Commandos carried out Combat Free Fall from Dornier aircraft onboard INS Viraat while sailing in the Bay of Bengal more than 100 nm off the coast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

> The Indian Naval Academy (NAVAC, also known as INA or Ezhimala) is the initial officer training establishment of the Indian Navy, located in Ezhimala, Kerala. Situated between Mount Dilli and the Kavvayi backwaters, NAVAC has a 7 km beach front on the Arabian Sea. It conducts basic training for all officers inducted into the Indian Navy. It also currently trains Indian Coast Guard personnel while the Indian Coast Guard Academy (ICGA) is currently under construction at Azhikkal.
> NAVAC was established in May 1969, while its Ezhimala campus was inaugurated on 8 January 2009. It shares the 2,452 acres (9.92 km2) site with the naval base depot, INS Zamorin, and the naval hospital, INHS Navjivani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

Ajaxpaul said:


> Is this BSF ?



Camo seems cool are these the new camo that will be given to all BSF personnel


----------



## david blain

_The painting shows Tipu Sultan&#8217;s army fighting the British and achieving a famous victory thanks to the rocket brigades , which probably is the first ever example of rocket warfare . The painting hangs in the lobby of the Wallops Flight Facility of NASA . It was this painting that greatly influenced " APJ Abdul Kalam " and even went on to find a mention in his autobiography , Wings of Fire_ .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Sutta Time

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## harpoon

^^ Nagas???


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

harpoon said:


> ^^ Nagas???



No idea...but that would be my guess too...Nagas are really cool


----------



## harpoon

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> No idea...but that would be my guess too...Nagas are really cool



Nagas..the true head hunters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

harpoon said:


> Nagas..the true head hunters.



They are feared in the valley for this.


----------



## harpoon

Paan Singh said:


>



Yes its true that they are deployed in forward bases, but is it too much to ask from them to stick to their uniforms.Yes there is a certain badassery to their looks, but they appear more like a rebel army than part of Govt forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

harpoon said:


> Yes its true that they are deployed in forward bases, but is it too much to ask from them to stick to their uniforms.Yes there is a certain badassery to their looks, but they appear more like a rebel army than part of Govt forces.



It is what the Army should consider.While in Peace locations you see every soldier strictly dressing in the standard unifrom whereas in field location the Army is not to much worried on how the soldier is dressed...Already the soldier is in so many stress the last thing we need is a mental torture from the seniors.This is also because the Army doesnt supply the required cloth needed for dresses and the soldier has to go to the market and buy combat dresses so he picks what he likes.

In future the F-INSAS unifrom will be strictly provided by the Army and any copy of this by the traders will face strict legal action..we have already had terrorists taking advantage of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baker

Abingdonboy said:


>


excellent video. truly it is a world class academy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## cloud_9

YouTube channel with emphasize on Russian hardware and translated documentries BitnikGr


----------



## Hindustani

Ajaxpaul said:


> Is this BSF ?




Damn the BSF are looking great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



my new wallpaper


----------



## DARIUS

^^^Isn't that a Drugunov he is carrying??


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DARIUS said:


> ^^^Isn't that a Drugunov he is carrying??



Yup,Dragunov is used by Infantry and RR units of the IA.


----------



## Hindustani




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Indian Army Kargil War - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Whats with their uniforms? shirts,pants etc are all different?


----------



## Hindustani

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Whats with their uniforms? shirts,pants etc are all different?



Are you talking about the security forces or the actual military?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAG MIG-29UPG:
















Jags:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Commandos of the Jammu and Kashmir police watch during a passing-out parade at Lethpora, some 30 kilometers (19 miles) south of Srinagar, India, Friday, July 20, 2012. Authorities said that 937 Kashmiri men were formally inducted into the police force after nine months of rigorous training.











> India's Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Nirmal Verma (C front), Indian Coast Guard (ICG) Director General, Vice Admiral MP Muralidharan (2L front), and ABG Shipyard Chairman, Rishy Agrawal (2R) pose with senior officers and soldiers during the commissioning of ICG Pollution Control Vessel, Samudra Paheredar, at the ABG Shipyard near Surat some 280 Km from Ahmedabad on July 20, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

^^^Is that Jammu and Kashmir Police?


----------



## Backbencher

Haaah read all the 3646 posts ...
awesome thread !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Roybot said:


> ^^^Is that Jammu and Kashmir Police?



Yup..They are Jammu and Kashmir Police commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

MIG 21 Bison











Mig 29











Some pics of INS Vikramaditya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani

INS Vikramaditya Sea Trials

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani

credit goes to Kunal Biswas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sagar Prahari Bal (SPB) of IN:







Sagar Prahari Bal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



What are these?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> What are these?



SHIPON Anti-Tank Weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> SHIPON Anti-Tank Weapon



Does IA use rpg variants aswell?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Does IA use rpg variants aswell?



No,The IA uses Carl Gustav only.Shipons are seen in a select few operations.


----------



## Hindustani

edited....


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> What are these?



Shipon anti-tank canisters, they are disposable so discarded after use.



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Does IA use rpg variants aswell?



Not at all. 84mm Carl Gustov is the standard ATS in use by IA with Shipon being used by SOFs, Ghataks and RR.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> No,The IA uses Carl Gustav only.Shipons are seen in a select few operations.



Isnt tht too heavy.... IA should have opted for rpgs instead of shipon or carl.... your opinion?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Isnt tht too heavy.... IA should have opted for rpgs instead of shipon or carl.... your opinion?



The IA is very happy with Carl Gustav coz of its accuracy and have done a few modifications on it as well.I agree it is heavy but with the lighter version being designed by the DRDO it gives it a major advantage over the RPG coz of its accuracy and a lower weight than before.The IA uses 3 types of rounds..The smoke round,High explosive round and Anti Armour round.








*+IA is to get Javelins soon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani

Military Police 






President's Bodyguard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Isnt tht too heavy.... IA should have opted for rpgs instead of shipon or carl.... your opinion?



The RPG is inaccurate and incredibly rudimentary (this can be a good thing for rag-tag militias) and has no place in modern armies. Today many US SF/Marine units in Afghanistan have started to use the Carl Gustov as their standard ATS on deployment because of its accuracy and firepower as well as versatility.

+ the Shipon is lightweight, accurate, powerful and disposable so cost-effective (only marginally more than an AT4 IIRC).


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> The RPG is inaccurate and incredibly rudimentary (this can be a good thing for rag-tag militias) and has no place in modern armies. Today many US SF/Marine units in Afghanistan have started to use the Carl Gustov as their standard ATS on deployment because of its accuracy and firepower as well as versatility.
> 
> + the Shipon is lightweight, accurate, powerful and disposable so cost-effective (only marginally more than an AT4 IIRC).



RPG is not just an inaccurate or rudimentary as you claim and is use with more than 51 nations:
Afghanistan[16]
Albania[16]
Algeria[16]
Angola[16]
Armenia[16]
Azerbaijan[16]
Bangladesh[citation needed]
Belarus[16]
Benin[16]
Botswana[16]
Bulgaria: Produced locally by Arsenal Corporation as ATGL-L.[17]
Cambodia[16]
Cape Verde[16]
Central African Republic[16]
Chad[16]
Congo-Brazzaville[16]
Croatia[16]
Cuba[16]
Cyprus[16]
Czech Republic[16]
Democratic Republic of Congo[16]
Djibouti[16]
Egypt[16]
Eritrea[16]
Georgia: Produced locally.[18]
Ghana[16]
Guinea[16]
Guyana[16]
Hungary[19]
Iran[16]
Iraq[16]
Ireland: Used by the Provisional Irish Republican Army in the Northern Ireland Troubles.[citation needed]
Israel: Former user. Rounds produced locally.[20]
Jordan[16]
Kazakhstan[16]
Kyrgyzstan[16]
Laos[16]
Latvia[16]
Lebanon[16]
Liberia: Used by both the Liberian Army and guerrilla factions in the Liberian Civil Wars.[citation needed]
Libya[16] (also used by rebel forces in the 2011 Libyan civil war)
Lithuania[16]
Macedonia[16]
Madagascar[16]
Maldives[citation needed]
Malta[16]
Mauritania[16]
Moldova[16]
Mongolia[16]
Morocco[16]
Nicaragua[16]
Nigeria[16]
North Korea[16]
Palestinian Authority[citation needed]
Pakistan[16]
People's Republic of China: Copied by the People's Liberation Army(PLA)as the Type 69 RPG.[21] The RPG is the most popular RPG-7 copy used over the world.
Poland[16]
Romania[16] - Produced locally by SC Carfil SA from Bra&#537;ov as AG-7 (Romanian: Arunc&#259;torul de Grenade 7, Grenade Launcher 7).[22]
Russia[16]
Rwanda[16]
Sao Tome and Principe[16]
Senegal[16]
Seychelles[16]
Sierra Leone[16]
Somalia[16]
South Africa: South African National Defence Force.[23]
Sudan: Made by Military Industry Corporation as the Sinar.[24]
Syria[16]
Tajikistan[16]
Togo[16]
Turkey[25]
Turkmenistan[16]
Ukraine[16]
Uzbekistan[16]
Venezuela[26]
Vietnam[16]
Yemen[16]
Zambia[16]
Zimbabwe[16]

Caliber: 40 mm launcher; 40 and 70 - 105mm warheads (depending on the grenade model)
Type: recoilless launch + rocket booster 
Overall length: 650 mm
Weight: 6.3 kg unloaded, with PGO-7 telescope sight
Effective range: 200-500 meters, depending on the grenade type

Produced by POF:




*
TECHNICAL DATA
Length of rocket 925 mm
Weight of rocket 2.2 kg
Calibre of warhead 85 mm
Calibre of tail unit 40 mm
Performance
Maximum range 500 metres
Effective range 330 metres
Maximum velocity 300 metres/sec.
Accuracy:
Horizontal PE 0.75 metre
Vertical PE 0.75 metre
Penetration 0.23 to 0.30 meter thick armour plate
Packing
Each rocket is placed in a polythene sleeve/plastic container and 6 rockets packed in a wooden box:
Size of box 81 x 25.4 x 46.7 cm
Weight of box 35 kg
Colour & marking Service brown with yellow/white stenciling*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> RPG is not just an inaccurate or rudimentary as you claim and is use with more than 51 nations:
> Afghanistan[16]
> Albania[16]
> Algeria[16]
> Angola[16]
> Armenia[16]
> Azerbaijan[16]
> Bangladesh[citation needed]
> Belarus[16]
> Benin[16]
> Botswana[16]
> Bulgaria: Produced locally by Arsenal Corporation as ATGL-L.[17]
> Cambodia[16]
> Cape Verde[16]
> Central African Republic[16]
> Chad[16]
> Congo-Brazzaville[16]
> Croatia[16]
> Cuba[16]
> Cyprus[16]
> Czech Republic[16]
> Democratic Republic of Congo[16]
> Djibouti[16]
> Egypt[16]
> Eritrea[16]
> Georgia: Produced locally.[18]
> Ghana[16]
> Guinea[16]
> Guyana[16]
> Hungary[19]
> Iran[16]
> Iraq[16]
> Ireland: Used by the Provisional Irish Republican Army in the Northern Ireland Troubles.[citation needed]
> Israel: Former user. Rounds produced locally.[20]
> Jordan[16]
> Kazakhstan[16]
> Kyrgyzstan[16]
> Laos[16]
> Latvia[16]
> Lebanon[16]
> Liberia: Used by both the Liberian Army and guerrilla factions in the Liberian Civil Wars.[citation needed]
> Libya[16] (also used by rebel forces in the 2011 Libyan civil war)
> Lithuania[16]
> Macedonia[16]
> Madagascar[16]
> Maldives[citation needed]
> Malta[16]
> Mauritania[16]
> Moldova[16]
> Mongolia[16]
> Morocco[16]
> Nicaragua[16]
> Nigeria[16]
> North Korea[16]
> Palestinian Authority[citation needed]
> Pakistan[16]
> People's Republic of China: Copied by the People's Liberation Army(PLA)as the Type 69 RPG.[21] The RPG is the most popular RPG-7 copy used over the world.
> Poland[16]
> Romania[16] - Produced locally by SC Carfil SA from Bra&#537;ov as AG-7 (Romanian: Arunc&#259;torul de Grenade 7, Grenade Launcher 7).[22]
> Russia[16]
> Rwanda[16]
> Sao Tome and Principe[16]
> Senegal[16]
> Seychelles[16]
> Sierra Leone[16]
> Somalia[16]
> South Africa: South African National Defence Force.[23]
> Sudan: Made by Military Industry Corporation as the Sinar.[24]
> Syria[16]
> Tajikistan[16]
> Togo[16]
> Turkey[25]
> Turkmenistan[16]
> Ukraine[16]
> Uzbekistan[16]
> Venezuela[26]
> Vietnam[16]
> Yemen[16]
> Zambia[16]
> Zimbabwe[16]
> 
> Caliber: 40 mm launcher; 40 and 70 - 105mm warheads (depending on the grenade model)
> Type: recoilless launch + rocket booster
> Overall length: 650 mm
> Weight: 6.3 kg unloaded, with PGO-7 telescope sight
> Effective range: 200-500 meters, depending on the grenade type
> 
> Produced by POF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> TECHNICAL DATA
> Length of rocket 925 mm
> Weight of rocket 2.2 kg
> Calibre of warhead 85 mm
> Calibre of tail unit 40 mm
> Performance
> Maximum range 500 metres
> Effective range 330 metres
> Maximum velocity 300 metres/sec.
> Accuracy:
> Horizontal PE 0.75 metre
> Vertical PE 0.75 metre
> Penetration 0.23 to 0.30 meter thick armour plate
> Packing
> Each rocket is placed in a polythene sleeve/plastic container and 6 rockets packed in a wooden box:
> Size of box 81 x 25.4 x 46.7 cm
> Weight of box 35 kg
> Colour & marking Service brown with yellow/white stenciling*



And??In essence what you have done is produce a list of the 51 poorest nations on earth. Wide-spread usage/high levels of proliferation is not proof it is NOT rudimentary or inaccurate just it is reliable cheap and produced in huge numbers making it easy to source anywhere in the world. Same reasons the AK is in such widespread usage. If these nations could afford to buy alternatives to the RPG they WOULD- the RPG-7 is more than 50 years old! In today's context the RPG-7 is throughly outdated and pretty ineffevitve in its anti-tank role and only good to use as a cheap GL but that's about it, there is a reason the IA went for the Carl Gustov and Shipon (and Javelin) when they could easily have gotten the RPG at any point in the last few decades, the fact that US forces in Afghanistan are adopting the Carl Gustov gives credence to this.




IAF MIL-17-V5 in Russia in 2011:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kargil war memorial:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Kargil war memorial:



lmao thats epic!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> And?*?In essence what you have done is produce a list of the 51 poorest nations on earth*. Wide-spread usage/high levels of proliferation is not proof it is NOT rudimentary or inaccurate just it is reliable cheap and produced in huge numbers making it easy to source anywhere in the world. Same reasons the AK is in such widespread usage. If these nations could afford to buy alternatives to the RPG they WOULD- *the RPG-7 is more than 50 years old*! In today's context the RPG-7 is throughly outdated and pretty ineffevitve in its anti-tank role and only good to use as a cheap GL but that's about it, *there is a reason the IA went for the Carl Gustov and Shipon (and Javelin)* when they could easily have gotten the RPG at any point in the last few decades, *the fact that US forces in Afghanistan are adopting the Carl Gustov gives credence to this.*


 
Turkey,russia,algeria,turkmenistan,Pakistan,China,Jordan,Iran,Israel,romania,poland,ukraine,macedonia,azerbaijan,syria,Ireland,Cyprus,Latvia,Czech republic etc are poor nations? 

And carl gustav was produced in 1948.....thats 64 years... and is heavier and more unaccurate than a modern RPG-7...Which is also in use with NATO... also isntead of shipon...NATO is using LAW and replacing it with AT4.........Also Pak uses TOW-1,TOW-2,Baktar Shikan,MILAN and would be procuring more in future.



Abingdonboy said:


> Kargil war memorial:



Looks like indian army is a troll army..lol


----------



## cloud_9

A musical evening by RAF and IAF bands  by UK in India, on Flickr

IAF & Kolaveri Di;RAF & Chamak Challo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Army Adventure Skydiving Camp at Misamari, Assam









NCC Cadets on Youth Exchange program to Vietnam















Officers Training Academy, Chennai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

National Disaster Relief Force (NDRF)





Indian Army Women Team for the Mt. Everest Expedition.





Ceremonial passing-out-parade @ 11 Gorkha Rifles Regimental Centre.

Pics from Sainik Samachar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

* INS Sahyadri*
Livefist / DPR Defence & Indian Navy





ICG Pollution Control Vessel, *Samudra Paheredar*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

DarK-LorD said:


> Aircraft:
> 
> Indian Air Force
> Gulfstream G-III
> 
> Location:Malta Int'l - LMML
> Malta








K2961 & K2962 are Reg/Opr:IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cloud_9

Indian Army during Assam Riots





Commemorating 60 Years, IAF (1992)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Abingdonboy said:


>




Indeed a very "professional" army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


>



Indian army........ Trolls at their best!


----------



## Supply&Demand

Aeronaut said:


> Indeed a very "professional" army.



thank u for agreeing


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Indian army........ Trolls at their best!


 


Aeronaut said:


> Indeed a very "professional" army.





Well the IA has thought 4 wars against Pakistan and is fighting an ongoing Pakistan-sponsered proxy war in JK it is only fair that we can expect a degree of animosity felt, right? So professional it has never even thought of a coup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Abingdonboy said:


> Well the IA has thought 4 wars against Pakistan and is fighting an ongoing Pakistan-sponsered proxy war in JK it is only fair that we can expect a degree of animosity felt, right? So professional it has never even thought of a coup.



So you are admitting that "destruction of Pakistan" is systematically intrenched into every Indian Army officer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

Aeronaut said:


> So you are admitting that "destruction of Pakistan" is systematically intrenched into every Indian Army officer?



just like 1 Pakistani = 10 Indians idea entrenched in Pakistani soldier psyche...


----------



## Kompromat

Supply&Demand said:


> just like 1 Pakistani = 10 Indians idea entrenched in Pakistani soldier psyche...



Such thing only exists in your mind . You have no evidence of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Abingdonboy said:


>


PS Job..................


----------



## IBRIS

ajtr said:


> PS Job..................


only thing which is PS is your flag and the hidden plate number and the rest is real forsure, tuu hai kaun. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aeronaut said:


> So you are admitting that "destruction of Pakistan" is systematically intrenched into every Indian Army officer?



Of course not but it is only natural that throughout an officer's training they learn military history and modern India's military history comprises almost entirely of Indo-Pak wars. They are free to make up their own minds but of course their opinions and POVs are going to be heavily influenced by the threat perception vis a vis Pakistan and by the fact the IA is activley engaged in operations against Pakistani proxies in JK. 


+ We do not know the context of this pic, this could be a tongue and cheek gesture which some are taking too seriously and this could represent this induvidual officer's view whose car it is due to his own personal experience- he could have lost freinds to Pakistani bullets/bombs or himself been harmed by such. Now if this was present on the COAS's car I'd agree this could be said to reflect the IA as a whole but as it stands this appears to be a one-off.


----------



## Kompromat

Abingdonboy said:


> Of course not but it is only natural that throughout an officer's training they learn military history and modern India's military history comprises almost entirely of Indo-Pak wars. They are free to make up their own minds but of course their opinions and POVs are going to be heavily influenced by the threat perception vis a vis Pakistan and by the fact the IA is activley engaged in operations against Pakistani proxies in JK.
> 
> 
> + We do not know the context of this pic, this could be a tongue and cheek gesture which some are taking too seriously and this could represent this induvidual officer's view whose car it is due to his own personal experience- he could have lost freinds to Pakistani bullets/bombs or himself been harmed by such. Now if this was present on the COAS's car I'd agree this could be said to reflect the IA as a whole but as it stands this appears to be a one-off.



We have the same circumstances , it still does not justify such a juvenile attitude on behalf of men who are supposed to be professional. Such things only suit internet keyboard worriers.


----------



## ajtr

Abingdonboy said:


> *Of course no*t but it is only natural that throughout an officer's training they learn military history and modern India's military history comprises almost entirely of Indo-Pak wars. They are free to make up their own minds but of course their opinions and POVs are going to be heavily influenced by the threat perception vis a vis Pakistan and by the fact the IA is activley engaged in operations against Pakistani proxies in JK.
> 
> 
> + We do not know the context of this pic, this could be a tongue and cheek gesture which some are taking too seriously and this could represent this induvidual officer's view whose car it is due to his own personal experience- he could have lost freinds to Pakistani bullets/bombs or himself been harmed by such. Now if this was present on the COAS's car I'd agree this could be said to reflect the IA as a whole but as it stands this appears to be a one-off.


what wrong in admitting?Armies go to war for destruction only not for love making.otherwise whats the use of army itself if aim is not defend by destruction.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aeronaut said:


> We have the same circumstances , it still does not justify such a juvenile attitude on behalf of men who are supposed to be professional. Such things only suit internet keyboard worriers.



I agree in part, however I (not sure of your background but I dare say you too) am not worthy to question a man who has devoted their life to serving their nation and done God knows what and been to God knows where. There could be exceptional circumstances relating to this officer that had lead him to undertake such behavior and we do not know whether this was cleared by higher offical or what the outcome was to this being seen on an official vehicle- it could have been stripped off the second any IA officer saw it. Unless I have all the information to hand I cannot and will not pass judgement.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## david blain

Indian Army Pic of Indo-Tibetan Border Police training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## david blain

Indian army soldiers return after a training session at the Siachen glacier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## david blain

^ Paracommando Sniper





^ Firing shoulder launched anti-tank missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CarbonD

Please remove pics of deceased people it does no good showing them in this forum.
It is considered cruel in inhumane please remove it. ^^^


----------



## david blain

CarbonD said:


> Please remove pics of deceased people it does no good showing them in this forum.
> It is considered cruel in inhumane please remove it. ^^^



done .....


----------



## zavis2003

Abingdonboy said:


>



How such an army can destroy pakistan , who (indian army) has not a courage to show the vehicle number! Even if you think you can destroy pakistan ............ come what you are waiting for............ come here and try to cross the line and give us chance to tell you the lesson............ you people having short term memory loss problem ............ many times we had teach you lesson but you just forget it.......... ok come buddies ....... covert fukin indians .


----------



## Abingdonboy

zavis2003 said:


> How such an army can destroy pakistan , who (indian army) has not a courage to show the vehicle number! Even if you think you can destroy pakistan ............ come what you are waiting for............ come here and try to cross the line and give us chance to tell you the lesson............ you people having short term memory loss problem ............ many times we had teach you lesson but you just forget it.......... ok come buddies ....... covert fukin indians .



I covered the vehicle's number plate- I didn't want to possibilty of such info making it into the wrong hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

zavis2003 said:


> How such an army can destroy pakistan , who (indian army) has not a courage to show the vehicle number! Even if you think you can destroy pakistan ............ come what you are waiting for............ come here and try to cross the line and give us chance to tell you the lesson............ you people having short term memory loss problem ............ many times we had teach you lesson but you just forget it.......... ok come buddies ....... covert fukin indians .



Relax!

You got your chances in 65 and 71, you did not make the most of it, we will let you know on when we can you another chance.


----------



## Bhairava

Aeronaut said:


> Indeed a very "professional" army.





Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Indian army........ Trolls at their best!


 


Aeronaut said:


> We have the same circumstances , it still does not justify such a juvenile attitude on behalf of men who are supposed to be professional. Such things only suit internet keyboard worriers.



Oh..okay..


----------



## Koovie

Bhairava said:


> Oh..okay..



Kargil????????


----------



## IBRIS

zavis2003 said:


> How such an army can destroy pakistan , who (indian army) has not a courage to show the vehicle number! Even if you think you can destroy pakistan ............ come what you are waiting for............ come here and try to cross the line and give us chance to tell you the lesson............ you people having short term memory loss problem ............ many times we had teach you lesson but you just forget it.......... ok come buddies ....... covert fukin indians .


6!7Ch Please.... Go get yourself sync with reality.


----------



## Koovie

Sir LurkaLot said:


> So X95 is a sniper rife now..... seriously, every single member here could be a better defence analyst
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS

*Indian Navy's Kilo-Class Submarine, INS Sindhuvijay [Photographs] [UPDATED: 2012.07.23]*
















*LINK*


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^

+ how is equipping units with the X-95 going to reduce the CAPF's dependence on the IA? For the most part (excluding SFs) RR/IA in JK are equipped with the same weapons as the CAPFs namely the AK/INSAS.


----------



## IBRIS

*Upgraded IAF MiG-29UPG*






















*Dornier Do-228 of the Indian Coast Guard*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

Aeronaut said:


> We have the same circumstances , it still does not justify such a juvenile attitude on behalf of men who are supposed to be professional. Such things only suit internet keyboard worriers.



are we suddenly forgetting the PNS Babur ramming INS Godavari? surely such actions are not expected from professional armed forces

How PNS BABAR rammed INS GODAVARI and Blamed India for it - YouTube


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

Koovie said:


> Kargil????????



AFAIK, its an exercise where they used a flag similar to Indian Flag to mark 'enemy' territory.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

harpoon said:


> AFAIK, its an exercise where they used a flag similar to Indian Flag to mark 'enemy' territory.



They were on a trolling mode and showed Indian flag.


----------



## Abingdonboy

harpoon said:


> AFAIK, its an exercise where they used a flag similar to Indian Flag to mark 'enemy' territory.




Desecrating a nation's flag and people attack the IA for a tongue and cheek on a IA car?


----------



## cloud_9

*Kargil War Memorial*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

_Photos courtesy Gautam Datt_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Abhishek_ said:


> are we suddenly forgetting the PNS Babur ramming INS Godavari? surely such actions are not expected from professional armed forces
> 
> How PNS BABAR rammed INS GODAVARI and Blamed India for it - YouTube


 damn, how did we never hear about this? and how is it that both india and pakistan had their ships come so close to each other? They mustve been in international water


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

BaDaSs!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Gurkhas!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## roach

Abingdonboy said:


> [



Whoa that's my bro's father-in-law!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

arushbhai said:


> damn, how did we never hear about this? and how is it that both india and pakistan had their ships come so close to each other? They mustve been in international water



Not just close, there was contact- the PNS rammed the INS causing damage to the later's helo deck.And it was quite big news at the time.


----------



## turbo charged

roach said:


> Whoa that's my bro's father-in-law!!



who....the guy in the middle?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Arjun is huge.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*CRPF *






Picture Of Mahindra`s Marksmans For Chilean cops..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ interesting how CRPF (especially COBRA) have adopted MARPAT camo!

+ any more such pics??


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Kompromat

Cake for RPGs.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aeronaut said:


> Cake for RPGs.



We don't know what capacity they will used in, it could be policing duties or light assault or part of the presidents convoy or whatever. And that could be said of many vehicles, I'd dare say I'd rather be in a Marksman than one of those standard issue TOYOTA pickups the PA operates which are ridiculous!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Aeronaut said:


> Cake for RPGs.



Are you guys supplying too Chilean rebels??? I dont understand the need for that comment on Indian Military picture thread?


----------



## Kompromat

sandy_3126 said:


> Are you guys supplying too Chilean rebels??? I dont understand the need for that comment on Indian Military picture thread?



You will understand if you decide to use your head. I , meant that those flat panel exit doors make a vehicle extremely vulnerable to RPG strikes , because flat panels offer no deflection , hence all momentum translates into impact force penetrating such a door like a hot knife through butter.Israelis learned the hard way after a Merkeva was blown up by RPG strikes.



Abingdonboy said:


> We don't know what capacity they will used in, it could be policing duties or light assault or part of the presidents convoy or whatever. And that could be said of many vehicles, I'd dare say I'd rather be in a Marksman than one of those standard issue TOYOTA pickups the PA operates which are ridiculous!



No need to bring PA in & Toyota pickups are used for routine transport not for ops. Army uses APCs.

PA has recently bought these Cobras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Aeronaut said:


> You will understand if you decide to use your head. I , meant that those flat panel exit doors make a vehicle extremely vulnerable to RPG strikes , because flat panels offer no deflection , hence all momentum translates into impact force penetrating such a door like a hot knife through butter.Israelis learned the hard way after a Merkeva was blown up by RPGs strikes.



remind me if light bulletproof vehicle were designed to withstand RPG's. I though these vehicles were meant for police operation which provide protection against small arms fire and grenade attacks.


----------



## Kompromat

sandy_3126 said:


> remind me if light bulletproof vehicle were designed to withstand RPG's. I though these vehicles were meant for police operation which provide protection against small arms fire and grenade attacks.



Depends on the quality of the vehicle. A Simple design change can make a difference , just recently producers have started to realize the importance of deflective surfaces to lessen the impact of projectiles which starves them of their energy by deflecting their trajectory hence the power of Impact is reduced.

Check this.






Cobra 2.5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aeronaut said:


> Depends on the quality of the vehicle. A Simple design change can make a difference , just recently producers have started to realize the importance of deflective surfaces to lessen the impact of projectiles which starves them of their energy by deflecting their trajectory hence the power of Impact is reduced.
> 
> Check this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cobra 2.5



Astronaut why have you brought the RPG aspect into it? Thar is not even what the Marksmen was designed for- it was designed for Indian police units in the post-26/11 environment to allow response units to move rapidly and have a vehicles capable of withstanding AK-47 bullets and fragmentation grenades when they got their. Bringing in RPGs into the equation is more than a little unfair and pointless as the vehicle was never meant to repel such weapons as a primary design point. It is like saying the vehicle isn't very aerodynamic or very chic!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Aeronaut said:


> Cake for RPGs.



It's for the Chilean cops. And Indian cops as well.



Abingdonboy said:


> We don't know what capacity they will used in, it could be policing duties or light assault or part of the presidents convoy or whatever. And that could be said of many vehicles, I'd dare say I'd rather be in a Marksman than one of those standard issue TOYOTA pickups the PA operates which are ridiculous!




No, it's for the Chilean cops.

Here's the link.

http://encapuchadoconsciente.tumblr.com/post/26460782847/nuevo-juguete-de-los-pacos

*"New toy for the cops!"*










Mahindra Marksman for the Middle East police.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Abingdonboy said:


> Astronaut why have you brought the RPG aspect into it? Thar is not even what the Marksmen was designed for- it was designed for Indian police units in the post-26/11 environment to allow response units to move rapidly and have a vehicles capable of withstanding AK-47 bullets and fragmentation grenades when they got their. Bringing in RPGs into the equation is more than a little unfair and pointless as the vehicle was never meant to repel such weapons as a primary design point. It is like saying the vehicle isn't very aerodynamic or very chic!



Because an insurgent with an RPG won't come and ask for permission to fire it at Marksman just because it wasnt designed for RPG protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Aeronaut said:


> Because an insurgent with an RPG won't come and ask for permission to fire it at Marksman just because it wasnt designed for RPG protection.



Hmm...

Then instead of arguing about a vehicle which isn't meant for RPG Protection. you should email Chilean authorities with this valuable input and advise them to ask for RPG protected vehicles for their cops! because


> "insurgent with an RPG won't come and ask for permission"


 that's deep. chilean cops might not be aware of this classifies info...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

*CRPF Commandoes*


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Then instead of arguing about a vehicle which isn't meant for RPG Protection. you should email Chilean authorities with this valuable input and advise them to ask for RPG protected vehicles for their cops! because that's deep. chilean cops might not be aware of this classifies info...



_Arrey yaar_, leave him be. He has to still comprehend that its for City Cops. Of course he may be conditioned to the fact that there may be a glut of RPGs in the cities of his country, maybe a RPG in every criminal's hands so to speak. That does change things then. We'll have to enter the back-streets of Lyari to understand that.

These vehicles have different levels of protection that they are constructed to. Was'nt there some _hoo-haa _about the Mohafiz vehicles used in Karachi recently? About failure of protection? That is related to the specified level of protection that they were designed (and built for), that is what matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Capt.Popeye said:


> _Arrey yaar_, leave him be. He has to still comprehend that its for City Cops. Of course he may be conditioned to the fact that there may be a glut of RPGs in the cities of his country, maybe a RPG in every criminal's hands so to speak. That does change things then. We'll have to enter the back-streets of Lyari to understand that.
> 
> These vehicles have different levels of protection that they are constructed to. Was'nt there some _hoo-haa _about the Mohafiz vehicles used in Karachi recently? About failure of protection? That is related to the specified level of protection that they were designed (and built for), that is what matters.


 

_ohh, to ye baat hai...._ 

that angle never crossed ma mind. Thanks for clarifying brah.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aeronaut said:


> Because an insurgent with an RPG won't come and ask for permission to fire it at Marksman just because it wasnt designed for RPG protection.


Well in Indian cities (where the vehicle is being delivered to police) the threat from RPGs is almost non-existent, not even Kasab and his buddies had RPGs so why design in a feature to the Marksman that isn't even needed? There was a list of reuirments that Indian police needed and Mahindra responded with the Marksman ticking pretty much all the boxes- RPG protection WASN'T one of the required criteria FULL STOP. If it was needed then I'm sure Mahindra would have responded. It is so odd to me you are attacking a vehilce for not bineg able to do something it is not meant to be able to do and most wouldn't expect it to do. Most SWAT vehicles in US are designed in a similar fashion and are unlikely to fare well against RPGs so have you got a problem with them too? The Indian police are never going to go to a war in them and they aren't serving in Baghdad or Mogadishu FFS! 



Sir LurkaLot said:


> It's for the Chilean cops. And Indian cops as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's for the Chilean cops.
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> Encapuchado Consciente &mdash; Nuevo juguete de los pacos!
> 
> *"New toy for the cops!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahindra Marksman for the Middle East police.


 

That's so cool! Looks like Marksman would be great for a riot control vehicle too!

+ is looking real nice in that matt-dark green paint scheme.


IBRIS said:


> *CRPF Commandoes*



I am skeptical- first one looks like regular CRPF troopers, second pic is Harayana PD's SWAT IIRC.


----------



## IBRIS

Abingdonboy said:


> That's so cool! Looks like Marksman would be great for a riot control vehicle too!
> 
> + is looking real nice in that matt-dark green paint scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am skeptical- first one looks like regular CRPF troopers, second pic is Harayana PD's SWAT IIRC.


Haryana Swat are all Ex CRPF Commandoes, mate


----------



## Abingdonboy

IBRIS said:


> Haryana Swat are all Ex CRPF Commandoes, mate



I wasn't aware of this but I'll take your word for it. But the fact remains these guys are Harayana SWAT in the pics,regardless of what they have done in the past.


----------



## cloud_9

Pictures from Vijay Diwas





Copyright : TORQUE AVIATION









Kargil Army Polo Team and Ladakh Polo Team



The Canon Guy!, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Arjun MK II


----------



## cloud_9

Bum La, Tawang ( India- China Border)




































Copyright : Dr. AB @ BCMTouring


----------



## cloud_9

Jaswant Garh


























Copyright : Dr. AB @ BCMTouring


----------



## cloud_9

Life at NATIONAL DEFENCE ACADAMY - YouTube


----------



## Abingdonboy

Defence minister visits foreward bases in Kashmir:


















Guys in JK are looking pretty well equipped these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys in JK are looking pretty well equipped these days.



This is what the orignal camo looks like and how the soldiers dress..For those who keep on posting about the camo.

IA is given a freehand to wear anything they like for the operations coz it doesnt really matter that much and it would be asking for too much from the soldiers specially when the Army doesnt provide them required clothing and they have to buy it on their own but things with F-INSAS are gonna change soon.

Regarding the thing about well equipped..Yes i agree they are well equipped for COIN ops but alot needs to be done to equip them for conventional wars.


----------



## ManuZ

Seriously dewd, 
Not this thread to troll...
U better have ur fun with post like this on the funny thread....


----------



## angeldemon_007

@ A.Rafay
So let me assume, you don't really know anything about satellites but its understandable. Look satellites go up and after their life is over sometimes they also fall down on the planet. If you remember the fall of entire US space station in Indian Ocean in 1998 you will understand this happens. But if the news is saying that satellite fell down then it might be failed launch or it completed it task and then fell. If its the failed launch then ISRO doesn't give much failed launches it must the one a couple years ago for which even the russians couldn't found the answer.


----------



## Nishan_101

Abingdonboy said:


>


 
Yeah! IN is going to buy some great choppers with great deal of technology too.


----------



## Abhishek_

A.Rafay said:


>


I LOLed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS VIRAAT visit when in Muscat,Oman:


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

FLY BOYS of The IAF!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## david blain

Mig-29 , Mig-21 , Mig-21 , Mig-21 , Jaguar , Mig-27 , Mig-27 M Wolfpack SQD , Mig-23 MLD , Mirage-2000 ....

This display of aircraft and airmen was conducted for the 60th Anniversary of the Indian Air Force in 1992. The aircraft include all the major fighter types in IAF Service at the that time, with the exception of the MiG-25 which was still shrouded in secrecy.


----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

© Respective Owners

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Paan Singh

Another great picture of the Indian Navy's Marine Commandos in their slick new kit. Scoped this picture at Navy chief Admiral Nirmal Verma's farewell press conference today. My network colleague and friend, Gautam Datt, defence correspondent at Mail Today, recently did this piece about the new look, first revealed at the commissioning of India's new stealth frigate INS Sahyadri last month. The Navy says the new look, under tests until recently, is now officially being introduced in phases.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bad a$$ery by IN VBSS:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

MIG 29KUB lands on the INS Vikramaditya. Notice the second one is armed.






*Defence Minister of Kyrgyzstan handles the Modern Sub Machine Carbine [MSMC] developed by DRDO*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*2nd Prototype Arjun Mark 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



Such a PERFECT song!! 


Mate post in Indian SF thread on "INDIAN DEFENCE" section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Abhishek_

Agni-2 Ballistic Missile launch by India's Strategic Forces Command [SFC] - 2012.08.09 - YouTube

Launch Date: August 09 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Assam Flood's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## Abingdonboy

NDRF:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF Police:



























+I must say the IAF/IA/IN does an excellant job of keeping their a/c nice and clean these days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harry Potter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Harry Potter




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

...................................


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani

> Indian Army Chief General Bikram Singh (C) poses with Olympic silver medal winner Vijay Kumar (2nd R) and other athletes during an award function for Indian Army olympians at the army headquarters in New Delhi on August 16, 2012. India collected six medals and no golds at the Olympics, saying that the modest haul was a record and efforts were already under way to improve


----------



## Tshering22

Hindustani said:


>



General, please do something about our region.


----------



## Hindustani

^Is there a reason why you're spamming every thread?


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPG, some newer pics but most of 2009/8 vintage:
Counter Assault Team (CAT)






























Close protection:


----------



## Abingdonboy

newer (X5s replaced silver Safaris)


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

NATIONAL SECURITY GUARDS


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Soon we are gonna see a lot of these in the PARA SF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ a lot of what in PARA SF? Shotguns? If so how do you mean??


----------



## flaming arrow

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## flaming arrow

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flaming arrow

[/IMG]


----------



## Mirza Jatt

^^^Nice..keep them coming


----------



## flaming arrow

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flaming arrow

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Cross posting,











http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/202895-embraer-delivers-first-aew-c-aircraft-india.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

A woman from the Indian Reserve Battalion (IRB) of the Nagaland Arms Police (NAP) walks in front of a mural painted on the side of the Red Ribbon Express train as it enters into the country's north eastern region to spread HIV/AIDS awareness. 
















Copyright : Caisii Mao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ a lot of what in PARA SF? Shotguns? If so how do you mean??



Yes..they are very rare as of now but soon they will be common in PARA SF.



flaming arrow said:


> [/IMG]



If i am not mistaken..this place comes after Naugaon on way to Tangdhar...I was there when someone i share a blood relation with was posted there in RR way back in 90s when the militancy was on a all time high and i was a kid...The place is the most beautfiul place i have ever seen on earth.


----------



## cloud_9

Edit...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

cloud_9 said:


> *Indra 2012​*



Dude,Kindly post these pics in this thread too.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/202815-indira-2012-a.html


----------



## david blain

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Soon we are gonna see a lot of these in the PARA SF.



This is J & K Police


----------



## cloud_9

Edit.........


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

david blain said:


> This is J & K Police



Yes..This is J&K Police...Check the Eagle batch on his left hand.


----------



## david blain

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Yes..This is J&K Police...Check the Eagle batch on his left hand.



yes and check the Helmet


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

david blain said:


> yes and check the Helmet



What was that dialogue in a Hollywood movie.."Some people respect the batch...But everyone respects the gun"

So i respect the batch dude.


----------



## Doctor Death



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humanist

Watch it fully... Its long but good...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Water Car Engineer

Sir LurkaLot said:


>


----------



## Abingdonboy

DRDO AWACS touches down in Bangalore:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## david blain

IAF official issue "Golden Jubilee" Rum Bottle!....






Chetak Z407 is one of the few helicopters in the IAF equipped with floatation skids. This helicopter takes part in Search and Rescue operations that might be required from Jamnagar air force station.






SPG and NSG..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Abingdonboy said:


>


 
This can prove to be the mean machine in the Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GORKHALI

August 10, 1999: *An R-60 fired from an Indian Mig 21 closing in on the Breguet Atlantique of the Pakistan Navy after it violated Indian air space (violation disputed by Pakistan). The missile proceeded to hit the Pakistani plane, causing it to crash killing all 16 on board.*

Courtesy : Kunal Biswas (D.F.I)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

SHIELD said:


> August 10, 1999: *An R-60 fired from an Indian Mig 21 closing in on the Breguet Atlantique of the Pakistan Navy after it violated Indian air space (violation disputed by Pakistan). The missile proceeded to hit the Pakistani plane, causing it to crash killing all 16 on board.*
> 
> Courtesy : Kunal Biswas (D.F.I)


 
I think our PN is like the most dumbbed kind of force. I wonder why didn't they try to get some:









For reconnaissance the PN should have bought 7-11 of these in dual seat in 1980s along with some 25 Mirage-5s with their dual seat as well.


----------



## KRAIT

Its about money....


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

My total respects to the CRPF COBRA commandos. Good to see that they are getting better weaponry.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> My total respects to the CRPF COBRA commandos. Good to see that they are getting better weaponry.



Absolutely- good guys, doing an incredibly hard job for little to know reward or attention- good to see them getting some of the equipment they deserve.


----------



## cloud_9

*Soldiers of Peace*


> The primary role of the Indian Armed Forces is to protect the territorial integrity of the country, but they also provide assistance to the civil authorities, when called upon to do so, for the maintenance of law and order, essential services, disaster relief and other assistance. The film 'Soldiers of Peace' presents the engagement of the men in uniform with civilians.








*Martial Traditions of the Indian Army*


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA police SWAT team-HELL YEAH!!

when the Police got shot by pravin talan-making of S.W.A.T. Agra Calendar - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

COOLING GARMENT FOR TANK CREW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Another
News Line- Parvez Sagar- SWAT Team, Agra - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Sukhoi 30 MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

More of the MKI -









Il-76MD













Il-78MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Formation of Arjun Regiment in Thar Desert* 







===


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> Another
> News Line- Parvez Sagar- SWAT Team, Agra - YouTube





Abingdonboy said:


> AGRA police SWAT team-HELL YEAH!!
> 
> when the Police got shot by pravin talan-making of S.W.A.T. Agra Calendar - YouTube



Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing, well equipped and that Black uniform and gear looks so great !!

And that extra handle near the front end of AK's is awesome!


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ no probs, yeah they look great- one of the best such units of any PD if have seen to date. Yeah they've done a good job on their AKs- foregrips,flashlights and lasers.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *Formation of Arjun Regiment in Thar Desert*



This image is a photoshop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## david blain




----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF COBRA:


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

RIP:










His wife, also in the IAF:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

CISF:


----------



## Phoenix89

Abingdonboy said:


>



Red Dott sight...Nice...Which weapon is this? MTAR?


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


>



Isn't the aircraft on the left F5 ???

When was this photo taken ???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Phoenix89 said:


> Red Dott sight...Nice...Which weapon is this? MTAR?


 TAR-21 with MARS red-dott sight.


octopus said:


> Isn't the aircraft on the left F5 ???
> 
> When was this photo taken ???



Must have been taken during a a joint-exercise, maybe Alaska?


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> TAR-21 with MARS red-dott sight.
> 
> 
> Must have been taken during a a joint-exercise, maybe Alaska?



Must be with the Singaporean Air Force. They've got F-5s in service.



Abingdonboy said:


> TAR-21 with MARS red-dott sight.
> 
> 
> Must have been taken during a a joint-exercise, maybe Alaska?



Must be with the Singaporean Air Force. They've got F-5s in service.


----------



## Roybot

octopus said:


> Isn't the aircraft on the left F5 ???
> 
> When was this photo taken ???



Its from Sindex 2006, held in Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## turbo charged

Sir LurkaLot said:


> COOLING GARMENT FOR TANK CREW



lol whats that suit and whats that gadget attached to it?


----------



## Abingdonboy

turbo charged said:


> lol whats that suit and whats that gadget attached to it?



Like the description says- cooling garment for tank crews. It is very much needed- in the deserts where the IA operates temperatures inside tanks can get to unbearable heights and it is only the newest of IA tanks that have AC so this is a sensible option.


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Like the description says- cooling garment for tank crews. It is very much needed- in the deserts where the IA operates temperatures inside tanks can get to unbearable heights and it is only the newest of IA tanks that have AC so this is a sensible option.



Germans have designed something similar for their Leopard 2c tank crew.


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

The cooling unit supplies 750 ml of cold water at 21 Celcius to the cooling garment continuously in closed loop to extract heat.Evaluated in field conditions of desert fitted I MBT Arjun.

Any clue why the Germans are using glycol solutions instead of water for cooling purpose ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

NDRF demo:


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## r1MM0n

Abingdonboy said:


> NDRF demo:



These pics were taken in our main ground of IIT Bombay on convocation day.Manmohan singh was there as chief guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Che Guevara



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *Formation of Arjun Regiment in Thar Desert*



Photoshopped......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Che Guevara



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Che Guevara

Che Guevara said:


>



This is for Indian coastguard,any idea about the pic...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Terminator

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Junked_MIG_27-1.jpg
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Junked_MIG_27-2.jpg
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Junked_MIG_27-3.jpg
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Junked_MIG_27-4.jpg
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Junked_MIG_27-5.jpg

Once legend, now scrap..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

gessler said:


> This image is a photoshop





Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Photoshopped......



Yeah realized it! FB page's are not reliable source for Military pics.

Anyway......

====================


----------



## Che Guevara

Terminator said:


> File:Junked MIG 27-1.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> File:Junked MIG 27-2.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> File:Junked MIG 27-3.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> File:Junked MIG 27-4.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> File:Junked MIG 27-5.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> Once legend, now scrap..



another spammer with false flag


----------



## Roybot

cloud_9 said:


> The cooling unit supplies 750 ml of cold water at 21 Celcius to the cooling garment continuously in closed loop to extract heat.Evaluated in field conditions of desert fitted I MBT Arjun.
> 
> *Any clue why the Germans are using glycol solutions instead of water for cooling purpose ?*



Propylene Glycol- water mix would have Lower freezing point, higher vapour point. Higher vapour point would mean that the fluid can absorb heat even at higher temperatures without boiling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Roybot said:


> Propylene Glycol- water mix would have Lower freezing point, higher vapour point. Higher vapour point would mean that the fluid can absorb heat even at higher temperatures without boiling.


I don't think those are the operating temperature for these vests and taking into consideration that heat capacity and viscosity of water is better than glycol solutions.......not using water is kind of weird.
They have a heat sink at one end.......so the chances are pretty low that the body temperature will make the water boil.......even if it does they wouldn't be circulating hot water in those vests.

Cheers anyway..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

> May 27, 2011 the first 5 light military transport aircraft An-32 Indian Air Force, which were carried out to repair and upgrade, flew from Kiev to Kanpur (India).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

> September 19, 2011 SE "PLANT 410 CA" gave Air India the second batch of five upgraded light transport aircraft An-32.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

> March 2012


----------



## sanddy

There is a request to all my brothers don't post any pic which is not published , we can't do the same mistake which other country men do in providing * viable internal information unknowingly * .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*MSMC is in Black Ops 2...*














Watch the beginning of video #2 for gameplay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Garud Commando*


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Found a cool vid of Vajra Prahar 2011, Indo-US joint SF exercise:






Vajra Prahar on Vimeo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aanshu001

Abingdonboy said:


>


 

Slingshot....so stone for stone no bullets and better padded good.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Russian sailors look on as the Indian navy's INS Delhi arrives in Russia's far eastern port of
Vladivostok*







*An Indian ship fires a missile during a joint Indo-Lanka naval exercise at Trincomalee navy
base in Trincomalee*


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

A few more...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

New pics of the AW-101s for IAF:















Twin-seat FGFA render:






BSF with X-95 at Wagah border:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Che Guevara



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ManuZ

C-130j In IAF.....NDTV Documentary

???? ?? ??? ?? ??? ??? ?? ???? Video: NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

> Twin-seat FGFA render:



AFAIK twin-seat concept for FGFA is cancled now FGFA also will be single seat ..



Abingdonboy said:


> BSF with X-95 at Wagah border:


 
X-95 with BSF so it means All SF's already has this TAR replacing AK-47 ?


----------



## Jason bourne

A 1/1 Gorkha Rifles Indian Army Soldier fires a Marine Corps M-16 A4 rifle at a fixed position during a live-fire exercise as part of Exercise Shatrujeet 2008 .


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


> New pics of the AW-101s for IAF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for VVIP flights. Not for troop deployment or transport.


----------



## Jason bourne

Tshering22 said:


> These are for VVIP flights. Not for troop deployment or transport.



where did he said that Its for troop transport ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> Abingdonboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> New pics of the AW-101s for IAF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for VVIP flights. Not for troop deployment or transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much aware of this.
Click to expand...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

ManuZ said:


> C-130j In IAF.....NDTV Documentary
> 
> ???? ?? ??? ?? ??? ??? ?? ???? Video: NDTV.com


 
Garuds with tavor in the video...Must watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Tshering22 said:


> Abingdonboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> New pics of the AW-101s for IAF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for VVIP flights. Not for troop deployment or transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to see Z-15 Military Helicopter in Pak Military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *50 Z-15 in PAA*
> *11 Z-15 in PAF
> 11 Z-15 in PN*
Click to expand...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> Tshering22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to see Z-15 Military Helicopter in Pak Military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *50 Z-15 in PAA*
> *11 Z-15 in PAF
> 11 Z-15 in PN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them. And this is relevant to Indian Military Picture thread how?........
Click to expand...


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


>


 
This(TATA SUMO) and Casspir are my favourite vehicles in the IA...I wish the Infantry units had these.As of now their only role is of a Ambulance.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

Comanders sight for Arjun MK.II:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any info on this?



> C*oncord 8 (C8) is a four-wheel drive lightweight rugged armoured vehicle designed for the Indian defence market. Developed by Concord Safety Systems, the Indian partner of Arotech, the vehicle offers high mobility and bullet-proof protection. The prototype of the vehicle was manufactured at the Dehradun Concord facility.
> Drivable on all terrain types, the vehicle is ideal for combating an insurgency, transporting logistics, providing protection to reconnaissance and convoys, and conducting search and rescue missions.
> The C8 is currently undergoing trials with the Northern Command of the Indian Army. It will be delivered to the Indian paramilitary and police forces before the end of 2009.
> Concord 8 armoured vehicle design*
> 
> The C8 has been designed using the expertise derived from the development of David MDT's lightweight armoured vehicle. Based on the Indian 4×4 platform, the C8 can accommodate up to six soldiers, and a driver, along with their entire combat gear and loads.
> "The C8 armoured vehicle is currently undergoing trials with the Northern Command of the Indian Army."
> The vehicle is air-conditioned with interiors designed to provide maximum flexibility. Doors are wide enough to enable quick entry and exit. The seating arrangement is flexible and can be customised in to either a four or a six-seat configuration.
> There are five gun ports and 12V/24V battery options. To withstand the impact of a massive collision, the vehicle has been installed with heavy duty bumpers.
> At the rear of the vehicle, two multipurpose storage boxes have been fitted in case additional ammunition is required. A blower attached inside the C8 absorbs acid gases released when the soldiers are shooting from inside the vehicle.
> A four-wheel drive, the C8 is equipped with a power steering and run-flat tyres. The vehicle also has water-fording capability and a high ground clearance. At the minimum level, the ground clearance level of the C8 is 190mm, while the maximum ground clearance level is 207mm. The payload capacity of Concord is up to 650kg and the vehicle has a double wishbone suspension system.
> The C8 has optional features including a communication system, a GPS, a PA system, siren, radio and a remote-controlled searchlight. The vehicle can also be equipped with a beacon, communication racks, additional ammunition box holders and selective up-armouring. The fuel tank can be provided with additional protection. The body of C8 can be extended to increase the inside space of the vehicle.
> C8 engine
> 
> The C8 is equipped with a 3l Dura Torque TDCi engine with variable geometry turbo charger. It provides a horse power of 115kW at 3,200rpm. The C8 features a five-speed manual gear box and has a common rail direct injection fuel system. The vehicle's air pressure tanks have a maximum capacity of 71l.
> The C8's power-to-weight ratio is over 25kW/t. Its high power-to-weight ratio enables it to transport extra combat loads while providing powerful ballistic protection to the crew compartment, engine and fuel tank. The engine is provided with ballistic protection up to level B-6.
> Concord 8 protection























Looks like it could be an excellant replacement to the up-armoured Gypsys and Rakshaks (older ones) for the IA,CAPFs and local police.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Chines Defence minister during his recent visit.






_Guard of Honor._









=============

Some Random pics.






















=============


----------



## Water Car Engineer

What an awesome heli that is! It'll be a good day for the Indian defense industry when it can produce something like that.




Abingdonboy said:


> Comanders sight for Arjun MK.II:



Awesome find, thanks


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agamdilawari

Salute to these guys...serving in such conditions are unimaginable. Hats off


----------



## Tshering22

Salute to the soldiers serving our country in such inhospitable conditions and such meager pay. 

I hope they get their 8PMs at the right time to ward off the cold.


----------



## Jason bourne

Abingdonboy said:


>



Torpedos ?


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> Torpedos ?



Looks like Mk-62 Quickstrike Mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

=


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

&#2360;&#2368;&#2350;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2369;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2366; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2340;&#2376;&#2344;&#2366;&#2340; &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2348;&#2366;&#2332;&#2364; &#2348;&#2375;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306;


???? ?? ??????? ??? ????? ???? ?? ??????? ??????? Video: NDTV.com


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Chinese Army Officer talking about ARJUN.Can someone translate what he is saying.

Secondly is it common in China for serving Army officers to host shows?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Chinese Army Officer talking about ARJUN.Can someone translate what he is saying.
> *
> Secondly is it common in China for serving Army officers to host shows?*



It's a communist nation this is the norm for such regimes. He could be a PR officer in the PA or somthing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> It's a communist nation this is the norm for such regimes. He could be a PR officer in the PA or somthing.



Or is he a Chinese version of Bruce Willis or somebody, in a Chinese movie?
Anyway, whats he saying?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Dhruv cockpit from my collection..Dont ask where i got them from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

IAF Chetak fires off a Matra Milan ATGM.


----------



## Jason bourne

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Dhruv cockpit from my collection..Dont ask where i got them from.



hey where did u get this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Jason bourne said:


> hey where did u get this



Photo enjoy kar jyada dimag mat laga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Jason bourne said:


> hey where did u get this



You know, that doesn't look like a Mk 3's cockpit..


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> You know, that doesn't look like a Mk 3's cockpit..


That's because it ISN'T! Looks to Mk.1 cockpit.


Mk.3 cockpit:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asskicker

Abingdonboy said:


> That's because it ISN'T! Looks to Mk.1 cockpit.
> 
> 
> Mk.3 cockpit:



Come on man i was up to correct his post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alphacharlie

Asskicker said:


> Come on man i was up to correct his post


 impressive....


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Tshering22 said:


> You know, that doesn't look like a Mk 3's cockpit..



Its an old pic dude...and i dont work for HAL that i will get to pose with the MK3.

Just got lucky when a few Dhruvs landed close to my place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


>



What is this ???????????


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Abingdonboy said:


>



Is this another one of the missile/rocket launchers Tata made, and IA is gonna deny so that they continue buying third rate trucks from Tatra?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



This looks like a scene straight out of Lakshya.


----------



## Abingdonboy

EzioAltaïr;3412350 said:


> Is this another one of the missile/rocket launchers Tata made, and IA is gonna deny so that they continue buying third rate trucks from Tatra?





octopus said:


> What is this ???????????



This is the IAI SPYDER advanced SAM system. India has orders for ~20 units so far but is likely to order in excess of 50. Intially the system was mated by the Israelis on a TATRA chassis:






I don't know whether Indian systems will simiarly come mounted on TATRAs or whether they will be on TATAs like in the pic. This could just be a mock-up by TATA to try and sell it to the Indian military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

EzioAltaïr;3412353 said:


> This looks like a scene straight out of Lakshya.



Its not from the movie.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Abingdonboy said:


> This is the IAI SPYDER advanced SAM system. India has orders for ~20 units so far but is likely to order in excess of 50. Intially the system was mated by the Israelis on a TATRA chassis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether Indian systems will simiarly come mounted on TATRAs or whether they will be on TATAs like in the pic. This could just be a mock-up by TATA to try and sell it to the Indian military.



Spyder SAMs? Cool.

Tatra sells us 1980s era trucks at the price three times modern trucks. We don't need their freakin trucks, we need to stop buying from them. Even the truck to carry our other missiles like Prahaar. Why are we still using Tatra trucks?


----------



## EzioAltaïr

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Its not from the movie.



I know it isn't. 

I did say it *looks* like Lakshya.


----------



## nForce

Thats INS Viraat? i took the picture a few days back off the Mumbai harbour.What is that other ship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

nForce said:


> Thats INS Viraat? i took the picture a few days back off the Mumbai harbour.What is that other ship?



The carrier is the Viraat.

The other ship has a number on it's side. It appears to read A50. In that case it should be the INS Deepak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Che Guevara

nForce said:


> Thats INS Viraat? i took the picture a few days back off the Mumbai harbour.What is that other ship?



The Deepak class is a class of fleet replenishment tankers of the Indian Navy...its a tanker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

nForce said:


> Thats INS Viraat? i took the picture a few days back off the Mumbai harbour.What is that other ship?



It certainly is INS Viraat with a Replenishment Tanker. Both of them are moored at the Sea-Berths at the South Breakwater in Bombay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Punjab Police Special Weapon And Tactics (SWAT) Team .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Punjab Police Special Weapon And Tactics (SWAT) Team .



Posted a billion times before...nothing extraordinary abt them.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Posted a billion times before...nothing extraordinary abt them.


Seem to have it a raw nerve though even still lol!!



Anyway, Pinka:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Posted a billion times before...nothing extraordinary abt them.



....Problem ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> ....Problem ?



no just scared


----------



## cloud_9

> Watch DRDO episode on ARJUN MBT- INSIDE OUT on Discovery Channel on 8th September- Saturday at 1800 hr, 13th September- Thursday at 0900 hr and 22nd September- Saturday at 1800 hr.


Anyone got any footage of Inside Out - DRDO aired on Discovery Channel ?


> Inside Out - DRDO
> A weapons series that delves deep into the defense technologies available for the military, produced by India's leading Defense Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

cloud_9 said:


> Anyone got any footage of Inside Out - DRDO aired on Discovery Channel ?




Yeah same question....

Any you tube link of that program "Inside Out - DRDO". I missed that program just saw last 5 minutes they were showing Arjun Tank.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



Para Commandos?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

EzioAltaïr;3419356 said:


> Para Commandos?



First pic is of a Para Commando.The second is of Infantry.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> First pic is of a Para Commando.The second is of Infantry.



I was referring to the first one.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Wait India used John Deer?


----------



## Roybot

IndoUS said:


> Wait India used John Deer?



I think all the ground handling equipments and facilities were provided by LM as part of the deal, which is why you see John Deere. Although John Deere has been seeling farming equipments in India for a few decades now.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

EzioAltaïr;3419375 said:


> I was referring to the first one.



He told you about both, yes first is of para commando's. Here is another one.

------






---


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> He told you about both, yes first is of para commando's. Here is another one.
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


These guys are regular PARA (Airborne) not SF. They haven't got the "SPECIAL FORCES" badges on their arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Abingdonboy said:


>



Has IAF given orders for another 12-14 C-130Js???


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> Has IAF given orders for another 12-14 C-130Js???


Another 6 are all but confirmed meaning the IAF will have a full dedicated Spec-Ops platform. Orders beyond that have been speculated but that is all-time will tell.


----------



## Jason bourne

Spyder system on tata...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

IA in Africa.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

AN-32 in Ladakh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

--






--






Indian Air Force And CRPF Personnel enjoying a game of Cricket at Daltonganj Airport .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## airmarshal

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> --



Which rifle are they carrying?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

airmarshal said:


> Which rifle are they carrying?



IMI Tavor TAR-21 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

airmarshal said:


> Which rifle are they carrying?



Tavor Assault Rifle 21.


----------



## Doctor Death



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terminator

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Air Force And CRPF Personnel enjoying a game of Cricket at Daltonganj Airport .



Those Tavors look AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Terminator said:


> Those Tavors look AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!



I'd have liked it so much more if they carried something Indian.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

--


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ RR & SPB!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ RR & *SPB*!



Stil u think its SPB not marcos as all the gerno. says it marcos .. And i thnk RR use AKM ...


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARIUS

Abingdonboy said:


>


Thats the Rudra and the LCH TD 2!!


----------



## DARIUS

A DRDO doc!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys my FIRST EVER video! Tell me what you think!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## r1MM0n

Liked the video on UTUBE..... I guess no dislike will be there until pakistan unblockss the site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



OMG!!!!

An INSAS that actually has camouflage on it? What has caused this miracle? How did they suddenly change from Orange/black to camo?

Or has the guy wrapped it up in camo cloth? 



Jason bourne said:


> Stil u think its SPB not marcos as all the gerno. says it marcos .. And i thnk RR use AKM ...



RR use a mixture of both AKMs and INSAS for flexibility. For CQB, the spray and pray AKM works, while for accurate firing, INSAS works.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys my FIRST EVER video! Tell me what you think!



Awesome video, and awesome choice of song. Finger Eleven ftw!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys my FIRST EVER video! Tell me what you think!



Will post this on my facebook page and tell u abt the comments  excellent ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

EzioAltaïr;3429303 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> An INSAS that actually has camouflage on it? What has caused this miracle? How did they suddenly change from Orange/black to camo?
> 
> Or has the guy wrapped it up in camo cloth?



That is camo cloth for sure .............

There were also pictures of Tavor with camo cloth........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jason bourne said:


> Will post this on my facebook page and tell u abt the comments  excellent ..


Please do mate!

^^I'm considering making a YT vid for Indian SOFs-would anyone be interested?


----------



## Abingdonboy

My vid on Indian SOFs:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Su-30MKI






Su-30 MKI's Parked 






AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF

Seems like in regular CRPF are getting X-95s now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF COBRA:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

First pic of INSAS UBGL (AFAIK) in service:


----------



## Roybot

>



CRPF gear looks good, specially the camo. Indian Army should go for similar combat uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Abingdonboy said:


> First pic of INSAS UBGL (AFAIK) in service:



First pic? You just posted the first pic one post above.


----------



## Abingdonboy

EzioAltaïr;3431648 said:


> First pic? You just posted the first pic one post above.



It's not the ARDE UBGL designed for use with INSAS- some other UBGL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

First production model of Rudra or Armed Dhruv (ALH WSI)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Abingdonboy said:


> It's not the ARDE UBGL designed for use with INSAS- some other UBGL.



It is the ARDE UBGL. It was designed to be compatible with both INSAS and AKMs. 

Ordnance Factory Board

AKMs are compatible only with GP series UBGLs, or ARDE UBGL AFAIK. GP has a very different trigger system.

GP-25 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's basically a foregrip with a trigger up front. 

ARDE has made a switch style trigger.



Abingdonboy said:


> First production model of Rudra or Armed Dhruv (ALH WSI)



What exactly is the difference between WSI and LCH?


----------



## Roybot

EzioAltaïr;3432673 said:


> What exactly is the difference between WSI and LCH?



WSI can carry extra troops( Therefore can be used for special ops). LCH will have just the pilot and the WSO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Roybot said:


> WSI can carry extra troops( Therefore can be used for special ops). LCH will have just the pilot and the WSO.



Is there any differences in the payload? And are there any official specs for the payload? I can't find any.


----------



## hassana

I hope he does,t wear his jewellrey in real missions , does,t want to loose jewellrey as well as life? Is he wearing nail polish too ? His ring finger and the next?

I hope he does,t wear his jewellrey in real missions , does,t want to loose jewellrey as well as life? Is he wearing nail polish too ? His ring finger and the next?


----------



## Tshering22

EzioAltaïr;3432861 said:


> Is there any differences in the payload? And are there any official specs for the payload? I can't find any.



See, the basic difference is that The WSI can actually carry more troops and in case of evacuating a handful of soldiers while providing support fire, it is best something like a Minigun equipped UH-1 Huey that US Army used in Vietnam War. While LCH is the fully dedicated combat helicopter which is in the league of 100% dedicated attack helos. 

Now naturally WSI will have a much lesser payload compared to a full fledged gunship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> See, the basic difference is that The WSI can actually carry more troops and in case of evacuating a handful of soldiers while providing support fire, it is best something like a Minigun equipped UH-1 Huey that US Army used in Vietnam War. While LCH is the fully dedicated combat helicopter which is in the league of 100% dedicated attack helos.
> 
> Now naturally WSI will have a much lesser payload compared to a full fledged gunship.



Pretty much- the ALH WSI has the exact same weapons suite as the LCH ie 20mm Nexter cannon,rocket pods,a2a missiles and a2g missiles with pretty much the same (not identical) EO pod and HMDS. This is in part why the LCH devlopment will be relativly fast because the weapons suite has already been under development for some time before the LCH work was even started. But naturally the LCH will be able to to carry more internal fuel,be able to have more ballistic protection,be able to fly further, be able to carry more ammo and be able fly higher.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

=






=






=






=
/
/
/


*Indian Navy*
















&#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368;&#2351; &#2344;&#2380;&#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2350;&#2325;&#2352; /INS MAKAR was commissioned today by the Nausena.

INS MAKAR. INS Makar is a catamaran hydrographic survey vessel and is the first of its kind to be inducted in the Indian Navy. The primary role of the ship is to undertake hydrographic surveys, required for production of nautical charts and publications aimed at improving navigational safety at sea. Makar is equipped with an array of modern surveying equipment and also undertake limited oceanographic surveys towards providing marine environmental data.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys I'm considering making another YT vid on Indian forces anyone have any requests about content of the vid? and or music? Please try to consider just pictures, I haven't quite mastered video editing just yet-but soon!


----------



## DARIUS

deleted.......



EzioAltaïr;3432673 said:


> It is the ARDE UBGL. It was designed to be compatible with both INSAS and AKMs.
> 
> Ordnance Factory Board
> 
> AKMs are compatible only with GP series UBGLs, or ARDE UBGL AFAIK. GP has a very different trigger system.
> 
> GP-25 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's basically a foregrip with a trigger up front.
> 
> ARDE has made a switch style trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly is the difference between WSI and LCH?*



Apart from what Roybot mentioned the LCH has been designed specifically for very high altitude combat above more than 13000 feet.Which I think the ALH Rudra is not that capable in!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Gujarat govt company Alcock Ashdown Limited today handed over a newly built INS Makar vessel to the Indian Navy.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Saint-Tropez - July 20-21 - 2012. France-India Exercise "Varuna 2012".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Abingdonboy said:


> It's not the ARDE UBGL designed for use with INSAS- some other UBGL.



Yeah, my bad, I just confirmed it. It's not ARDE, it is the Arsenal M8 UBGL


----------



## Abingdonboy

An IN VBSS team:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

A nice documentary on crowd control in J&K.

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ndtv-india-documentary/video-story/247913[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> A nice documentary on crowd control in J&K.
> 
> [video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ndtv-india-documentary/video-story/247913[/video]


At 12 mins onwards do they say the newer black kit is to become standard for all cops?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> At 12 mins onwards do they say the newer black kit is to become standard for all cops?



They didnt talk about that...I think there are 2 black kits and both are new.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> They didnt talk about that...I think there are 2 black kits and both are new.



Oh okay but that's what I would assume- newer kit replcing the old outdated kit. And yeah there seems to be the black plastic kit and the other is a sort of fabric black kit.

+never seen a electrocuting riot shield before!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



This pic should be from Aero India..I too had parked my car somewhere here only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

NDA Cadets having fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-


----------



## Abingdonboy

My new vid please share as much as possible:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

New and improved:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

Part 2:







Guys please share as much as possible-facebook,twitter,YT, whatever!!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

IAF Cadets

























CAVALIERS

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

NSG


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> IAF Cadets



I'm guessing this is Bidar AFB?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm guessing this is Bidar AFB?



Thats my guess too.


----------



## Kompromat

Just wondering, how do the turban observant sikh pilots, put on the helmet ?


----------



## Roybot

Aeronaut said:


> Just wondering, how do the turban observant sikh pilots, put on the helmet ?



They remove their turban, but still have their hair tied up in a topknot sort of thing. The helmet fits over that. Think Monty Panesar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aeronaut said:


> Just wondering, how do the turban observant sikh pilots, put on the helmet ?



Watch from 8.25- 10.55.






Same for Sikhs in IA when they have to wear helmets or Sikhs playing Cricket or Hockey or any activity where wearing a full turban is impractical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

A competition between US Marines and Infantrymen of the IA.Guess who's winning?







GHATAK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

GARUDS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arslan_treen

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



i know he is posing to cheer up the photographer and all , but the way he is holding the weapon will surely get his co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

arslan_treen said:


> i know he is posing to cheer up the photographer and all , but the way he is holding the weapon will surely get his co



And whats your point ?

-------------------------



Pics..






Troops at Siachen Glacier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



It's cool that red-*** sights and other goodies are finally trickling down into the hands of regular IA hands and are no longer the sole preserve of the SOFs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Rare footage of the MSMC.

Starts at 0:28

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Supply&Demand

Water Car Engineer said:


> Rare footage of the MSMC.
> 
> Starts at 0:28



The lady in the video actually says 


'The recent launch of *International Ballistic missile* Agni-V......'


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

ID the gun ?


----------



## Roybot

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> ID the gun ?





Romanian AK-47?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Roybot said:


> Romanian AK-47?



Nope........


----------



## Terminator

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Nope........



Dude its Hungarian AMD-65.....I am surprised how much of variety of small arms we are using...
AMD 65 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

hungarian ak pic thread! - AR15.Com Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Terminator

Got some interesting pics if Iranian special forces using Bajaj Pulsar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Terminator said:


> Got some interesting pics if Iranian special forces using Bajaj Pulsar.



Royal Gujjar would be impressed i am sure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## funworld

Amazng photos anyway thanx for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Terminator said:


> Dude its Hungarian AMD-65.....I am surprised how much of variety of small arms we are using...
> AMD 65 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> hungarian ak pic thread! - AR15.Com Mobile



Yup...You are right, i was little surprised too cause no where on Internet it is available that we have bought these Guns.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Yup...You are right, i was little surprised too cause no where on Internet it is available that we have bought these Guns.



Present in very few number..that too in the 90s if i am not mistaken.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Present in very few number..that too in the 90s if i am not mistaken.



Hmm, may be.



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Royal Gujjar would be impressed i am sure!



Haha..

True that! by the way which one you have ?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Hmm, may be.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha..
> 
> True that! by the way which one you have ?



When i was in school i had a 180cc...In college 220..Lets hope Ninja is next..havent had the chance to ride a bike since 2-3 yrs.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> When i was in school i had a 180cc...In college 220..Lets hope Ninja is next..havent had a chance to ride bikes since2-3 yrs.



Cool, man! Awesome choice!

My wish is "Harley" Lets hope i will be able to get one before i reach 30's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Cool, man! Awesome choice!
> 
> My wish is "Harley" Lets hope i will be able to get one before i reach 30's.



Bajaj sells Ninja so lets see when i get it...You will get a Harley before 30s..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Bajaj sells Ninja so lets see when i get it...You will get a Harley before 30s..



I hope you will get it soon bro, i said 30s because after that there will be no fun and use 

Anyway this is "Indian Military Picture Thread" we should not make it a Bike thread with our offtopic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> I hope you will get it soon bro, i said 30s because after that there will be no fun and use
> 
> Anyway this is "Indian Military Picture Thread" we should not make it a Bike thread with our offtopic posts.



Yup true..my problem is basically related to not enough time available to enjoy it coz i live away from home in a place restriced of freedom 

Let me make up for the off topic comments by posting a pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Back From The Mountains 



> Sorry for the break, folks. I was off for a short visit to the Himalayas. A few pictures from the sojourn -- the garrison town of Karu near where the Trishul mountain division is based, and an Army para drop exercise just ahead (that's an ITBP jawan getting off his bus to snap off a few). Back to blogging tomorrow.




Livefist: Back From The Mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Garud Commando's


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF Garuds:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Terminator

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Yup...You are right, i was little surprised too cause no where on Internet it is available that we have bought these Guns.



Its true, there is no official news on procurement/import of these rare guns.Probably fewer of these may have been seized from militants and later have been issued through armory as ammos are compatible with regular AK's.



Abingdonboy said:


> IAF Garuds:



Seems Tavors are first choice for any Special Force..does anyone knows how much of them have been brought till now?????


----------



## Rockshot

i am new in this forum .... y cant i upload pics from my pc it is requesting for URL


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Terminator said:


> Seems Tavors are first choice for any Special Force..does anyone knows how much of them have been brought till now?????



Thats difficult to say..The exact number in Army is unknown..Marcos,Garuds,Cobra,BSF everyone has it and who knows even SFF would have it...Really difficult to predict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Terminator said:


> Its true, there is no official news on procurement/import of these rare guns.Probably fewer of these may have been seized from militants and later have been issued through armory as ammos are compatible with regular AK's.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Tavors are first choice for any Special Force..does anyone knows how much of them have been brought till now?????


~12,000 for IA PARA regmt (Airborne+SF)
~1000 for Garud
~1500 for MARCOs
10,000+ for CRPF (COBRA and regular) 
~1,000 for SFF
A few others too supposedly use it such as Delhi Police but cannot confirm and exact numbers are unknown.



All in all- a LOT of Tavors!!



Rockshot said:


> i am new in this forum .... y cant i upload pics from my pc it is requesting for URL


There is a minimum number of posts you need to be able to post pics (100 maybe). You can still post links and we can click on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockshot

There is a minimum number of posts you need to be able to post pics (100 maybe). You can still post links and we can click on them.[/QUOTE]

i cant even post the links till they are 5 in number ... :/


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> ~12,000 for IA PARA regmt (Airborne+SF)
> ~1000 for Garud
> ~1500 for MARCOs
> 10,000+ for CRPF (COBRA and regular)
> ~1,000 for SFF
> A few others too supposedly use it such as Delhi Police but cannot confirm and exact numbers are unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all- a LOT of Tavors!!
> 
> 
> There is a minimum number of posts you need to be able to post pics (100 maybe). You can still post links and we can click on them.



You have a link for 12,000 Tavors for IA?..The strength of Para is close to 10,000 with 11 battalions and one battalion has 600-800 commandos...and not everyone is armed with a Tavor as we see Uzis and M4s too along with light machine guns and grenade launchers.

And its 500 for Marcos not 1500.

350-400 for SFF.

12,000 for CRPF.

BSF--unknown.

So i would still say difficult to predict.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rockshot said:


> i am new in this forum .... y cant i upload pics from my pc it is requesting for URL


There is a minimum number of posts you need to be able to post pics (100 maybe). You can still post links and we can click on them.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*INSAS 40mm UBGL*


excellent video/images.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> *INSAS 40mm UBGL*
> 
> 
> excellent video/images.



That is a damn good find-thanks for the post man!!



looks really good and well made.


----------



## Terminator

Water Car Engineer said:


> *INSAS 40mm UBGL*
> 
> 
> excellent video/images.



Nice one, & it was much awaited....however I have seen this UBGL(on net ) in shiny metallic colour till now..its first time in metal black with nice finishing.


----------



## Terminator

TATA Safari in Algerian Police..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Water Car Engineer said:


> *INSAS 40mm UBGL*
> 
> 
> excellent video/images.



The uploader is a IA officer..dont forget to check out his rest of the videos.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Gurkha

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rockshot

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Gurkha



SEEMS TO BE IN UN PEACEKEEPING MISSION !!


----------



## Rockshot

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



ONE IS MGL ...AND OTHER TWO AKs with UBGL ??






GARUD BADGE !!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Rockshot said:


> ONE IS MGL ...AND OTHER TWO AKs with UBGL ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GARUD BADGE !!



Yup!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockshot

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=394832790582408&set=a.309281422470879.70111.160762230656133&type=1&theater


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Rockshot said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=394832790582408&set=a.309281422470879.70111.160762230656133&type=1&theater









I hope you like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Terminator said:


> TATA Safari in Algerian Police..



Other countries are choosing our vehicle's for their state police where as our great gov. of sheila dikshit in Delhi have chosen those ugly tin box looking Toyota Qualis for Delhi Police! Wtf!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

@ COLDHEARTED AVIATOR 

Awesome pics mate! 
-------------------------
-------------------------


ARMY



















NAVY






_INS Ranvir_






_Mig 29k taking off from Aircraft Carrier INS Vikramaditya._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rockshot

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I hope you like it



now its ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockshot

when i am trying to insert an image its asking for URL ... i pasted it and then also the image is not visible .............


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Rockshot said:


> when i am trying to insert an image its asking for URL ... i pasted it and then also the image is not visible .............



Copy the image url and then while posting it there is a "Insert Image" option...click on it and a new window opens..paste the image url there and it should be posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Nice Pics friends


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Interesting page..Do visit!(BMP in Ladakh!)

Six Wanderers Ride to Ladakh - Page 21


----------



## Rockshot




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Rockshot said:


>



Good job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockshot

#SIACHEN


----------



## Rockshot

#GARUD


----------



## Rockshot

AIR WARRIOR DRILL TEAM's BADGE
#IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rockshot




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

This one ^^ is nice click!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ManuZ

Mi-17 v5 Indian aiforce documentary

??? ?? ??????? ?????? ??? ?? ??????????... Video: NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

ManuZ said:


> Mi-17 v5 Indian aiforce documentary
> 
> ??? ?? ??????? ?????? ??? ?? ??????????... Video: NDTV.com



Nice to see Garuds in every documentary of the AF these days.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Nice to see Garuds in every documentary of the AF these days.


That too armed with Tavors in almost every occasion these days!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Is something new in this picture?















what is that ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockshot

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Is something new in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is that ???



EMB-145I Airborne Early Warning and Control


----------



## DMLA

INS Cankarso on Autocar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

http://blogs.voanews.com/photos/files/2012/10/ap_india_air_force_day_06Oct12-975x574.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rockshot

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Nice to see Garuds in every documentary of the AF these days.



yeah a lot of improvement after aero india 09 ..!!


----------



## Rockshot

ONE OF THE BEST PIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

IAF Garuds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Saw this Congratulating ad in ' Times of India' yesterday by "Dassault Rafale" on 80th year of IAF 

Zoom In to read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*80th Air Force Day function Pictures.*






Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne reviews the parade.






Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne honouring IAF personnel during the 80th Air Force Day function






An IAF person carries the forces flag as he descends with a parachute during 80th Air Force Day function.






IAF's vintage 1930s Tiger Moth aircraft flying-past during the 80th Air Force Day function at Air Force Station.






BRAHMOS missile integrated with Su-30 MKI on display during the 80th Air Force Day function at Air Force Station in Hindon on 08 Oct 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> BRAHMOS missile integrated with Su-30 MKI on display during the 80th Air Force Day function at Air Force Station in Hindon on 08 Oct 2012.




Is it orginal missile or a mockup ???


----------



## Dalai Lama

A video I made ages ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *80th Air Force Day function Pictures.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne reviews the parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne honouring IAF personnel during the 80th Air Force Day function
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An IAF person carries the forces flag as he descends with a parachute during 80th Air Force Day function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAF's vintage 1930s Tiger Moth aircraft flying-past during the 80th Air Force Day function at Air Force Station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAHMOS missile integrated with Su-30 MKI on display during the 80th Air Force Day function at Air Force Station in Hindon on 08 Oct 2012.



So wheres the news about IAF buying Mirage-2000s from France or Taiwan or may be Greece. I think Taiwan(56 - Republic of China Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and Greece(43 - Hellenic Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) might sold them there whole fleet.


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Jason bourne said:


>



This pic is the inspiration for the designer of the helmet squadron patch.

F-22 Locked!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jason bourne said:


>



Man those are cool!! These are for IN MIG-29K Black Panther SQD. The HMDS is the TOPSIGHT-I.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X

Nishan_101 said:


> So wheres the news about IAF buying Mirage-2000s from France or Taiwan or may be Greece. I think Taiwan(56 - Republic of China Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and Greece(43 - Hellenic Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) might sold them there whole fleet.




Who told you IAF is looking for more mirages-2000??? Never heard about that.


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Nice pics ...


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terminator

Captured weapons from Somali Pirates


----------



## Nishan_101

Abingdonboy said:


>



So did INAF placed an order for another 8-12 P-8I or not. We are hearing that the current order of another 6 C-130J has been or will going to be increased to 10-12 along with some interest from IN towards C-130J sear Hercules as well along with IAF possibility of ordering another 10-15 C-17 more.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> So did INAF placed an order for another 8-12 P-8I or not. We are hearing that the current order of another 6 C-130J has been or will going to be increased to 10-12 along with some interest from IN towards C-130J sear Hercules as well along with IAF possibility of ordering another 10-15 C-17 more.



These things are all very likely but all we can do right now is wait and see.............


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


>



1:23--IA soldier.

3:46--PARA

3:56--PARA

4:02--PARA


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> 1:23--IA soldier.
> 
> 3:46--PARA
> 
> 3:56--PARA
> 
> 4:02--PARA


Actually 1:23 is CRPF- IA (not even SF) use the X-95. And all those PARAs will be attached to a RR unit so are in effect RR and I put this in the vid (2:49).


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Actually 1:23 is CRPF- IA (not even SF) use the X-95. And all those PARAs will be attached to a RR unit so are in effect RR and I put this in the vid (2:49).



1:23 is an IA soldier.You can check his camo and patka apart from that the yellow and blue colour thing on the background are the colours of EME of the IA and this pic is taken from a IA _Mela_

PARAs are attached to every Sector of RR liek Rmeo Force,Delta force etc so yeah that thing is questionable if they are PARA-PARA or RR-PARA!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Whats the thing below the machine gun?


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Whats the thing below the machine gun?



Either you are talking about the radar (black circle on right) or the EO/FLIR pod (on left).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Either you are talking about the radar (black circle on right) or the EO/FLIR pod (on left).



No..not the EO/FLIR pod but a circle like thing and something behind it which looks like a RL.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

I belive these are SPG:






But no idea what their role is.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> I belive these are SPG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no idea what their role is.



Communication and Surveillance.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> I belive these are SPG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no idea what their role is.




Yeah, looks like the same guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Terminator

Launch of Bhrahmos from INS Teg


----------



## Abingdonboy

Terminator said:


> Launch of Bhrahmos from INS Teg



That's not INS TEG!!


----------



## Roybot

Yeah, *D54= INS Ranvir* Rajput Class Destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Terminator

Garud Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rockshot

Terminator said:


> Garud Commando



LOVED IT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Force 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> INS Deepak with Argentine navy ship ARA Espora (P-41), South African navy ship SAS Amatola (F-145) and Brazilian navy corvette BNS Barrosso (V-34) at Johannesburg, South Africa during exercise Isbamar 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

crashed navy chopper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terminator

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> crashed navy chopper



Chopper seems to be intact....can it be restored ???????


----------



## Paan Singh




----------



## Terminator

More of Force 1...notice the guy at right end, standing so casually though he knows that he is being photographed ..Garud's are far impressive


----------



## Abingdonboy

Terminator said:


> More of Force 1...notice the guy at right end, standing so casually though he knows that he is being photographed ..Garud's are far impressive



This isn't Force 1 mate, this pic is of some other states QRT and is from 2004/5 IIRC/


----------



## Terminator

Which states QRT by the way?????? Gears & clothing (specially loose trousers without tucking in boots & cloth colour)are strikingly similar to Force 1 , personals of Maharasthra state police can be seen in background. ..however not sure of date of this pic.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Terminator said:


> Which states QRT by the way?????? Gears & clothing (specially loose trousers without tucking in boots & cloth colour)are strikingly similar to Force 1 , personals of Maharasthra state police can be seen in background. ..however not sure of date of this pic.



Not sure but I know they aren't Force 1 for sure.


----------



## Terminator

Abingdonboy said:


> Not sure but I know they aren't Force 1 for sure.



Then who they are on this earth ... anyone pls..


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Its Maharashtra...i am 100% sure.Cant say if it is Force 1 or not.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Its Maharashtra...i am 100% sure.Cant say if it is Force 1 or not.



I think it is Pune QRT pic from a few years ago.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Watch!






trichy


----------



## Terminator

Watch!






trichy[/QUOTE]

Something is awkward in Trichy pic...looks more like Photoshopped than real one...gas tap assembly seems to be different with original one..





Here is another one looks similar to Trichy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maleesh

how many LCAs and LCH built so far?


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Adm. Samuel J. Locklear III, commander of U.S. Pacific Command, exchanges gifts with India Chief of Integrated Defense Staff Vice Adm. SPS Cheema at the historical Kota House in New Delhi Oct. 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

My newest upload:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

EL-INT COM-INT SPY AIRCRAFTS OF RAW UNDERGOING TESTING IN ISRAEL:











Gulfstream K-2961 of RAW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humanfirst

Newly inducted Indian Navy Hydrographic survey vessel.. The Vessel is indigenously built by Alcock Ashdown Gujarat Ltd


----------



## GORKHALI

Much Awaited......

Dassault rafale in gray camo pattern for IAF Made by Sniperk9 from devaintart.

SniperK9 on deviantART


----------



## Trisonics

*IAF Air Warriors drill squad - Orion Mall, Bangalore

*


IAF Air Warriors drill squad @ Orion Mall, Bangalore - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Live Encounter Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Live Encounter Video



Snipers in Ghillie suits taking part in op- very interesting!!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Snipers in Ghillie suits taking part in op- very interesting!!



A few years ago i used to wonder why the IA doesnt use Snipers to that effect when it should in Op Rakshak and LOC areas but in 2 years the situation has completely changed.

We have Snipers taking part in almost all operations(in one operation even from a helicopter).Then we have SF men deployed with Dhruv squadrons ready 24/7 for intel which they get from Military intelligence agencies or even UAVs.Hi-tech survelliance equipments on the LOC..things have greatly changed specially from the old days when we had to even deploy BMPs in some area and there used to be training camps in Anantnag close to Srinagar.

No wonder the sepetarists like PDP want the Army to leave after doing the hard work and sacrfificng so many lives in the process.

A job well done indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> A few years ago i used to wonder why the IA doesnt use Snipers to that effect when it should in Op Rakshak and LOC areas but in 2 years the situation has completely changed.
> 
> We have Snipers taking part in almost all operations(in one operation even from a helicopter).Then we have SF men deployed with Dhruv squadrons ready 24/7 for intel which they get from Military intelligence agencies or even UAVs.Hi-tech survelliance equipments on the LOC..things have greatly changed specially from the old days when we had to even deploy BMPs in some area and there used to be training camps in Anantnag close to Srinagar.
> 
> No wonder the sepetarists like PDP want the Army to leave after doing the hard work and sacrfificng so many lives in the process.
> 
> A job well done indeed!



It was said even 5 years ago the Indian military didn't pay enough attention to nor appreicate the value of snipers. It seems things are chaning as now even regular infantry have snipers and there is a new found focus on this area with new kit and training going to snipers in all wings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> It was said even 5 years ago the Indian military didn't pay enough attention to nor appreicate the value of snipers. It seems things are chaning as now even regular infantry have snipers and there is a new found focus on this area with new kit and training going to snipers in all wings.



I have great respect for snipers and i had the pleasure of meeting a sniper once.I asked him many questions specially about the training and how tough it is...He like many others didnt share a lot of details but told me that we have a sniper school which was surprising for me coz not many people know about it...cant tell you the exact location though but its located in central India and the training is very tough..he said that a lot of people are unsuccesful which is similar to 80%.

The thing is these guys are really smart and know how to avoid questions.I have done my schooling from a military school and had access to all the Army/AF/Navy magazines in our school library..so once in the library while checking out the "sainik samachar" magazine i saw a picture of a US instructor training Indian snipers somewhere in central India and i knew that there are some excercises specially for snipers which doesnt get reported in the media...Now when i asked him about this he is like "No i havent ever seen a foreigner in my life" even when i knew he was comming from Sniper school of the IA which was having some foreigners(cant tell their nationality).

Most of the things are kept secret man..like we were having a chat that day about the IAF.

Anyways,if its in the interest of our nation then we shouldnt complain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I have great respect for snipers and i had the pleasure of meeting a sniper once.I asked him many questions specially about the training and how tough it is...He like many others didnt share a lot of details but told me that we have a sniper school which was surprising for me coz not many people know about it...cant tell you the exact location though but its located in central India and the training is very tough..he said that a lot of people are unsuccesful which is similar to 80%.
> 
> The thing is these guys are really smart and know how to avoid questions.I have done my schooling from a military school and had access to all the Army/AF/Navy magazines in our school library..so once in the library while checking out the "sainik samachar" magazine i saw a picture of a US instructor training Indian snipers somewhere in central India and i knew that there are some excercises specially for snipers which doesnt get reported in the media...Now when i asked him about this he is like "No i havent ever seen a foreigner in my life" even when i knew he was comming from Sniper school of the IA which was having some foreigners(cant tell their nationality).
> 
> Most of the things are kept secret man..like we were having a chat that day about the IAF.
> 
> Anyways,if its in the interest of our nation then we shouldnt complain.



Cool info man. Yeah I knew there was an IA Sniper school. Something cool I recently learned from a friend was that the IN has been training up aircrew (not the pilots but the guys who operate the winch or MGs) to act as airborne snipers on helos. Apparently this is something that the IN felt needed after deployments in the Gulf. Apparently these guys have got brand new state of the art rifles from abroad and are being trained by IN SFs. And apparently there have been a number of sniper ranges set up purely for hese guys around india but he best one is the one in A&N! My friend didn't tell me what rifle it was though as he didn't know himself. 

Still good to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

I guess they weren't kidding when they said everyone will be given a handheld computer. 

But it is really ironic. The soldiers have a handheld, but still use a tin bucket helmet. Why? Shouldn't helmet be first priority?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

EzioAltaïr;3519974 said:


> I guess they weren't kidding when they said everyone will be given a handheld computer.
> 
> But it is really ironic. The soldiers have a handheld, but still use a tin bucket helmet. Why? Shouldn't helmet be first priority?



Thats a GPS and not a hand help computer.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Thats a GPS and not a hand help computer.



The primary function of the F-INSAS computer was to serve as a GPS right? What are the other functions of the computer envisioned by F-INSAS btw?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

EzioAltaïr;3520063 said:


> The primary function of the F-INSAS computer was to serve as a GPS right? What are the other functions of the computer envisioned by F-INSAS btw?



To transfer information and give real time situational awareness.

This is not F-INSAS..these systems have been present for 8-10 years.


You can find a hand held computer here and other F-INSAS systems:-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

I found this video of a civilian firing an INSAS in CIJWS...interesting to see different ranges with different environments in CIJWS.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

INS SINDHURAJ

????? ?? ?????? ?????? ???????? Video: NDTV.com


----------



## Inception-06

Abingdonboy said:


>



Impressing this Navy Bombers, they are really a headache for Pakistan ! Only Solution is a upgraded Jf-17 Thundar Naval Version with long range capabilities and a Air Defence Flagship.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Thats a GPS and not a hand help computer.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PBDoU.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> That thing in the picture looks like this thing.
> 
> [url]http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/196923-mobility-update-indias-soldier-modernisation-programme-2.html[/url]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.cse.iitb.ac.in/~cs671/web07/web06/web05/submissions/websites/Devices/images/sathi.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ManuZ

&#2360;&#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2350;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2335; &#2310;&#2312;&#2319;&#2344;&#2319;&#2360; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2343;&#2369;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332; 
Indian submarine documentary
????? ?? ?????? ?????? ???????? Video: NDTV.com


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

ARJUN








T-90


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Air Force Documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_Want Some ? Come and get some !!_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> ARJUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-90




Lol, that's not Arjun. That's BMPs.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Water Car Engineer said:


> Lol, that's not Arjun. That's BMPs.



Yup...My bad.

The video is not clear and i trusted the uploader


----------



## Hindustani

> An Indian Army officer gives instructions to youths keen to join the service.











> Indian army personnel look at a Hungarian-type Sero GM6 Lynx anti-material rifle, during the 7th International Land and Naval Defense Systems exhibition in New Delhi,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sasi

Tejas cockpit?


----------



## Abingdonboy

sasi said:


> Tejas cockpit?



Yep......................&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


>



Now this looks Awesome!! 

------------------------------












_ Jaguar _






_Flankers _






_Tejas in Hanger_






_Dhruv Lifting Jeep_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

=============






=============

ID ?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

INS Vikramaditya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frank Martin

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> =============
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =============
> 
> ID ?


MSMC? Is it inducted after the trials conducted last year?


----------



## EzioAltaïr

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> =============
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =============
> 
> ID ?



Indian Armed Forces - Page 477

MSMC ftw!!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> =============
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =============
> 
> ID ?



Here's the video



Water Car Engineer said:


> Rare footage of the MSMC.
> 
> Starts at 0:28





http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/4905-indian-military-picture-thread-271.html#post3458635

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Terminator

2 seconds ...only cocking lever is seen ..no rounds fired..


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Something cool I recently learned from a friend was that the IN has been training up aircrew (not the pilots but the guys who operate the winch or MGs) to act as airborne snipers on helos. Apparently this is something that the IN felt needed after deployments in the Gulf. Apparently these guys have got brand new state of the art rifles from abroad and are being trained by IN SFs. And apparently there have been a number of sniper ranges set up purely for hese guys around india but he best one is the one in A&N!



Found something related to this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Found something related to this...



Interesting-NSG training in helo sniping, VERY cool! I wonder who those guys (non-NSG) were? Look like IA. You should post in SF thread also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Interesting-NSG training in helo sniping, VERY cool! I wonder who those guys (non-NSG) were? Look like IA. You should post in SF thread also.



AMC Officer.

From what i could make out they(NSG Guys) were letting him have a try thatswhy someone from the background said "leylo--take the shot".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> AMC Officer.
> 
> From what i could make out they(NSG Guys) were letting him have a try thatswhy someone from the background says "leylo--take the shot".



Yeah certainily looked that way- the IA (now known to be AMC) didn't seem to be too proficient in the rifle.But he'd probobly a doctor/nurse so that is understandable!!

Some NSG weaponary:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

German Shepards fast-roping in with the Operators-NICE!




Using Gypsys as asually vehicles- hoping to see this change in the coming years.


Somthing like this is what they need and will probobly get:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

> The Chief of Army Staff, General Bikram Singh with the participants of the United Nations Military Contingent Officers Course, at the Center for United Nations Peacekeeping, in New Delhi on October 23, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


>



The plane is not A/B...got me thinking otherwise initially.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## Terminator




----------



## Abingdonboy

Terminator said:


>



Not Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terminator

Here is the link...Indian Army Steps Up Presence in Orissa and Chhattisgarh « Frontlines of Revolutionary Struggle


----------



## Abingdonboy

Terminator said:


> Here is the link...Indian Army Steps Up Presence in Orissa and Chhattisgarh « Frontlines of Revolutionary Struggle


Then it is a mistake- happens often in Indian media. IAF do not use Green paint scheme on MIL-17s nor have they ever used this particular camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

IA SNIPERS






Please id the rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



It's a pretty sad state of affair that great men like these have to endure such hardship because cowards refuse to act and bring about a day when the services of such men is not needed.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> IA SNIPERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please id the rifle.



Steyr SSG 69 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The one with the soldier on the top has got to be that the SSG 69. No other rifle in the IA looks like that.

The one below is carrying a Dragunov SVD I guess. I can't see that rifles butt really clear;y, but it looks like an SVD.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

EzioAltaïr;3541344 said:


> Steyr SSG 69 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The one with the soldier on the top has got to be that the SSG 69. No other rifle in the IA looks like that.
> 
> The one below is carrying a Dragunov SVD I guess. I can't see that rifles butt really clear;y, but it looks like an SVD.



Are you sure?...coz the butt looks a little different moreover the other one doesnt look like a SVD.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Are you sure?...coz the butt looks a little different moreover the other one doesnt look like a SVD.



There really isn't any other rifle we use that looks like that. But the problem with that is that the SSG is a bolt-action. Could that rifle be the PSG-1? That's the only weapon that has a similar butt. 

Second one, I did say I was just guessing for that one. I just thought so that 'coz of the way he's holding it. 

Here's list of our sniper rifles:

Heckler & Koch PSG1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Steyr SSG 69 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dragunov sniper rifle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - Not this one, the butt is a dead giveaway. The top guy is not using this one. 
IMI Galil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mauser SP66 - It's bolt action, so I doubt that the weapon could be a mauser.
OSV-96 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - Again bolt-action

And then we have 3 different anti-materiel rifles (obviously not the one in the tree  ).

Any similarities with anyone other than SSG 69 and PSG 1?


----------



## Custer

it is Mauser SP66 if u carefully luk at the barrel end....
It is sloted so not a steyr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Custer said:


> it is Mauser SP66 if u carefully luk at the barrel end....
> It is sloted so not a steyr








Probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Custer said:


> it is Mauser SP66 if u carefully luk at the barrel end....
> It is sloted so not a steyr



Yup...thats the one.


----------



## Custer

And the second one is also a Mauser as dragunov has a different scope and since it is an old pic hence we used the standard issued scope which is different.....


----------



## EzioAltaïr

This seems quite weird, can someone tell me why a marksman in a tree would use a bolt-action? He's too close to the action for the slow loading rifles right? He should be using a semi-auto according to me.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Custer said:


> And the second one is also a Mauser as dragunov has a different scope and since it is an old pic hence we used the standard issued scope which is different.....



Ya both look similar.


----------



## Custer

The pic seems to early 1990s Indian army equipment was rudimentary at that time....


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Custer said:


> The pic seems to early 1990s Indian army equipment was rudimentary at that time....



That makes sense. Hope all our current marksmen use semi-autos.


----------



## Custer

Indian infantry have Dragunov as standard issued while the Paras use the Galil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

Anyone got an ID on the rifle second from the left (in the camo)?







Looks to be a sniper rifle of some kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terminator

Counter op personals ...Interestingly I don't understand why they are culling spent brasses from ground??????? during encounters u not need to submit empty cases to armory......Any answers???


----------



## Terminator

Dhruv.. Main & Tail rotor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Anyone got an ID on the rifle second from the left (in the camo)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a sniper rifle of some kind.



Wow..There is a Marcos,Garud,Paratrooper and a NSG Commando.A high resoution would have been helpful but anyways this pic somehow indicates that we are gonna have a SOCOM.How could i miss it...Is it of the republic day this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Wow..There is a Marcos,Garud,Paratrooper and a NSG Commando.A high resoution would have been helpful but anyways this pic somehow indicates that we are gonna have a SOCOM.How could i miss it...Is it of the republic day this year?



Yeah it's the republic day parade and this is the best resolution I could find.

+ any idea on the rifle the PARA (SF) is holding- I presume using process of elimination.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah it's the republic day parade and this is the best resolution I could find.
> 
> + any idea on the rifle the PARA (SF) is holding- I presume using process of elimination.



Ya thats a PARA but i cant say which rifle he is holding coz its not that clear.


----------



## Splurgenxs

> Yeah it's the republic day parade and this is the best resolution I could find.
> 
> + any idea on the rifle the PARA (SF) is holding- I presume using process of elimination.



its a tavor or at least thr same gun held by the dude on the extreme right.,

put some sharpening filters on it. the butt has the same yellow marker


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

.
.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## acetophenol

Terminator said:


> Counter op personals ...Interestingly I don't understand why they are culling spent brasses from ground??????? during encounters u not need to submit empty cases to armory......Any answers???



-if the cases are allowed there,anyone(terrorists) can pick it up and make a bullet out of it.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Terminator said:


> Counter op personals ...Interestingly I don't understand why they are culling spent brasses from ground??????? during encounters u not need to submit empty cases to armory......Any answers???



If it is a terrorist who collects those cases, he can have new bullets made for him in those cases. 

In fact, if the soldier uses the black INSAS in an encounter, he won't be required to pick them up. The location of the ejection port, means that the case gets hammered and bent on ejection. 

What's up with a guy wearing a blue-green shirt in there?


----------



## Terminator

@ acetophenol ...Seriously....???????????????????..or sarcasm ...


----------



## Terminator

EzioAltaïr;3543517 said:


> If it is a terrorist who collects those cases, he can have new bullets made for him in those cases.
> 
> In fact, if the soldier uses the black INSAS in an encounter, he won't be required to pick them up. The location port, means that the case gets hammered and bent on ejection.
> 
> What's up with a guy wearing a blue-green shirt in there?



Seems he's wearing his personal jacket..


----------



## acetophenol

Terminator said:


> @ acetophenol ...Seriously....???????????????????..or sarcasm ...



Seriously. Anyone can make bullets out of casings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

acetophenol said:


> Seriously. Anyone can make bullets out of casings



HeHe. Isn't that what the "katta-wallas" do? 
Even Shotgun shell casings can be refilled with "masala" and buck-shot. Saves a lot of money.


----------



## acetophenol

Capt.Popeye said:


> HeHe. Isn't that what the "katta-wallas" do?
> Even Shotgun shell casings can be refilled with "masala" and buck-shot. Saves a lot of money.



My relative in gun carriage factory,jabalpore once told that local petty scrap dealers used to sneak into artillery test ranges to collect splinters. Once a guy sneaked in during the live testing of 155 mm arty shell,and his body wasn't there to be found. Parts of his flesh had to be carved from near by metal fence.


----------



## Terminator

Eastern Fleet Kicks Off Navy Week Celebrations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KS

Shastra Puja during Dussehra at the 13 CRPF HQ.






I LOLed at the cute chubby kid. Must be the son of the chubby commanding officer..


----------



## Abingdonboy

KS said:


> Shastra Puja during Dussehra at the 13 CRPF HQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOLed at the cute chubby kid. Must be the son of the chubby commanding officer..


This is lame. This sort of ceremony has no place in a modern day law enforcement agency- doin a pooja for weapons is just stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Terminator

Abingdonboy said:


> This is lame. This sort of ceremony has no place in a modern day law enforcement agency- doin a pooja for weapons is just stupid.



Even I was having the same feeling...

More Tavors...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_Mig - 21B_

=





_Dhruv_

=





_Female Pilots of IAF_

=






_Sea Kings_

=





_Tak tak tak tak..!!!!_


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Terminator said:


> Eastern Fleet Kicks Off Navy Week Celebrations



ID the gun plz ...


----------



## Terminator

_Dhruv_

Dhruv fleet looks awesome..

100 mm Gun on INS Teg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> ID the gun plz ...



Its a Mk 38 25mm Naval chain gun system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> ID the gun plz ...








Nice Gun!


----------



## Alphacharlie

Abingdonboy said:


> This is lame. This sort of ceremony has no place in a modern day law enforcement agency- doin a pooja for weapons is just stupid.



Please Dont - We do SHASTRA Puja on Dushera in All Regiments. There is a saving in Fauj " My Weapon is Dear than my Wife, as it saves me each and every time. "

Officers/JCos in Arty have died by Doing Gun Slaughter when Enemy was had Over Run..But we never left our weapon.

All Infantry Officers/Jawans keep last Bullet for Them selves.

Vyam Shastram, Vyam Balwan, Vyam Rakshak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terminator

LCH TD2 assembly workshop (Old)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Terminator said:


> Counter op personals ...Interestingly I don't understand why they are culling spent brasses from ground??????? during encounters u not need to submit empty cases to armory......Any answers???



Because spent brass is sent back to the ordnance factories. There is always a shortage of brass and the refined brass is all the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Terminator said:


> Counter op personals ...Interestingly I don't understand why they are culling spent brasses from ground??????? during encounters u not need to submit empty cases to armory......Any answers???


Almost every army does this- collect them and send them to be re-used. Most militaries have a deal with their ammo suppliers that they get a certain discount on new ammo for returning certain quantities of spent ammo. Learnt this during my time in the CCF-would spend hours after range days and exercises trying to find the spent cartridges!!


----------



## KS

Abingdonboy said:


> This is lame. This sort of ceremony has no place in a modern day law enforcement agency- doin a pooja for weapons is just stupid.



Its called tradition buddy. And Indian Army,Para military are rooted in tradition. Heck every army is rooted in some kinda tradition. It improves the morale,faith and the _espirit de corps_. Man more than the machine matters. Why else do you think war cries of the most regiments are religious in nature ?

Just because they do puja does not mean they are not a modern day law-enforcement agency. It is not only done in the Army and sec forces, every industry, factory they do. Heck I've see Indian workers in foreign countries like Canada doing this puja during this time of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*New Video*






=======================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Almost every army does this- collect them and send them to be re-used. Most militaries have a deal with their ammo suppliers that they get a certain discount on new ammo for returning certain quantities of spent ammo. Learnt this during my time in the CCF-would spend hours after range days and exercises trying to find the spent cartridges!!



But this pic is different...they are not collecting it for recycling.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> But this pic is different...they are not collecting it for recycling.



They could be doing it for both recycling and security reasons. Not to mention a hearts and minds intiative- I doubt Kashmiris would appreciate the IA/CAPFs leaving 100s of spent cartridges scatered allover their neighbourhood everytome there is a firefight.


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Indian Air Force pilots training on Pilatus PC-7 Mk II basic trainer aircraft in Switzerland. The aircraft will be inducted by the Air Force in February


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> They could be doing it for both recycling and security reasons. Not to mention a hearts and minds intiative- I doubt Kashmiris would appreciate the IA/CAPFs leaving 100s of spent cartridges scatered allover their neighbourhood everytome there is a firefight.



In an operation they are not supposed to do that...training is different.


----------



## sasi

Detachment 2012 - Tejas - India's Light Combat Aircraft
~
Got it from BR.
~¡ì


----------



## jackyy




----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> In an operation they are not supposed to do that...training is different.



No, but after an op is finished then it makes sense.


----------



## Terminator

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> In an operation they are not supposed to do that...training is different.



That's the qstn.....why they are doing it after the operation...??????????


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Terminator said:


> That's the qstn.....why they are doing it after the operation...??????????



To find out the manufacturer. 



Abingdonboy said:


> No, but after an op is finished then it makes sense.



AFAIK this is never done in operations but in training they collect them and thatswhy you get to see a lot of RUM bottles attached to the rifles of IA jawans.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Like this one with Pakistani Ordanance Factory written on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Counter-IED/minesweeping.






Soldier in Ghillie suits with golden painted INSAS.






Flecktarn style camo used by women's battalion in BSF.

Anybody care to explain why our paratroopers use this orange camo?


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Camo mainly used by Indian Army:










Brushstroke pattern. Largley phased out, but still seen in some units.










Indian palm fronds/leaves pattern.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terminator

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> To find out the manufacturer.
> 
> hmmmmm.....to find out the manufacturer !!!!!!!!!!!!.....never thought op guys would be doing CID (Sony tv) job ..Like "Daya in empty shells se yeh pata chalta hai ki ye atankwadi Pa***tan se aye the"... ..biggest mystery resolved.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

*PICS FROM OUR SIACHIN*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Varunastra




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terminator

Surprisingly....INSAS rifle in Combat Arms (FPS online game)..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Agent X

Terminator said:


> Surprisingly....INSAS rifle in Combat Arms (FPS online game)..



youtube is banned at my workplace i can't guess the game can you provide a link of the game?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Indian Air Force Ramp Show

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Terminator

Agent X said:


> youtube is banned at my workplace i can't guess the game can you provide a link of the game?



Here...

http://combatarms.nexoneu.com/NXEU.aspx?PART=/Main

http://combatarms.nexon.net/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

*CRPF 73rd Anniversary.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

2 pic 

the soldier patch is of MARCOS ?


----------



## KS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Jason bourne said:


> 2 pic
> 
> the soldier patch is of MARCOS ?



No...CRPF.


When they have helmets then why dont they wear it?


----------



## RPK




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## KS

A question to Cold Hearted Acviator :

Dude if you see the pics you would notice even in formation, our soldiers hold their rifles pointing upward while in case of most armies like Pak, US they hold with the rifle pointing downward. Is it a case of lack of triggger discipline or there is some specific reason behind that.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

KS said:


> A question to Cold Hearted Acviator :
> 
> Dude if you see the pics you would notice even in formation, our soldiers hold their rifles pointing upward while in case of most armies like Pak, US they hold with the rifle pointing downward. Is it a case of lack of triggger discipline or there is some specific reason behind that.



In parades it is what they have been doing since ages and they are trained to do that.

Now comming to the point of them pointing it upwards in other situations like operations i think earlier there was no particular rule or code as to how to hold the weapon so everyone held it in a position they were more comfortable in..not that they didnt have the trigger discipline but still in a position that suited them most.

But since 7-8 years i have been seeing a change in training where everyone is getting trained specially in the Army to keep the gun barrel pointing downwards(foreign army type) and nowadays you would hardly see a infantrymen pointing his barrel upwards.

Since you have asked i want to take this oppurtunity to highlight a few more things..I also used to wonder the same thing among others like why are our troops not trained in advanced room intervention techniques..why do only two soldiers do room intervention drills in the Army in buddy pairs?..why doesnt the IA use the sniper extensively?..why doesnt the IA SF carry a secondary weapon etc.

But these things have been changed in the last few years and IA is investing a lot in training.I have seen the Army all my life since the early 90s and never have i seen the training in the Army change as much as i have seen in the last 7-8 years.


Morever upwards or downwards doesnt matter as long as the barrel is not pointing towards someone but yeah pointing it downwards looks more professional and cool. (i hate it when they keep it on their shoulders)

I have been watching a lot of US Seal videos in the past few months and i have noticed that in their room intervention technique just before entering a door they keep the barrel pointing upwards.

Different units have different techniques!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RajputWarrior

CRPF Manipur 







NSG Commandos 






Security Commando (J&K?)






Haryana police bodybuilders


----------



## KS

Thanks..so it was about ergonomics and the position is not something that is stressed during training. I thought that it was a neglected or the soldiers did not follow their training.

Yes..pointing downward with one finger on the trigger looks profession while just holdin the handle in one hand like the middle one in this loooks badass


----------



## KS

I have to ask another explosive question regarding Army to you - but the absence of PM makes it impossible...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

KS said:


> Thanks..so it was about ergonomics and the position is not something that is stressed during training. I thought that it was a neglected or the soldiers did not follow their training.
> 
> Yes..pointing downward with one finger on the trigger looks profession while just holdin the handle in one hand like the middle one in this loooks badass



Things are changing...training over a million troops takes time.


----------



## Abingdonboy

KS said:


> A question to Cold Hearted Acviator :
> 
> Dude if you see the pics you would notice even in formation, our soldiers hold their rifles pointing upward while in case of most armies like Pak, US they hold with the rifle pointing downward. Is it a case of lack of triggger discipline or there is some specific reason behind that.





COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> In parades it is what they have been doing since ages and they are trained to do that.
> 
> Now comming to the point of them pointing it upwards in other situations like operations i think earlier there was no particular rule or code as to how to hold the weapon so everyone held it in a position they were more comfortable in..not that they didnt have the trigger discipline but still in a position that suited them most.
> 
> But since 7-8 years i have been seeing a change in training where everyone is getting trained specially in the Army to keep the gun barrel pointing downwards(foreign army type) and nowadays you would hardly see a infantrymen pointing his barrel upwards.
> 
> Since you have asked i want to take this oppurtunity to highlight a few more things..I also used to wonder the same thing among others like why are our troops not trained in advanced room intervention techniques..why do only two soldiers do room intervention drills in the Army in buddy pairs?..why doesnt the IA use the sniper extensively?..why doesnt the IA SF carry a secondary weapon etc.
> 
> But these things have been changed in the last few years and IA is investing a lot in training.I have seen the Army all my life since the early 90s and never have i seen the training in the Army change as much as i have seen in the last 7-8 years.
> 
> 
> Morever upwards or downwards doesnt matter as long as the barrel is not pointing towards someone but yeah pointing it downwards looks more professional and cool. (i hate it when they keep it on their shoulders)
> 
> I have been watching a lot of US Seal videos in the past few months and i have noticed that in their room intervention technique just before entering a door they keep the barrel pointing upwards.
> 
> Different units have different techniques!



I have to agree with Coldhearted- things have changed drastically in the last few years. If you go back and look even at the start of the 2000s you will see some shoddy weapon discipline with guns being fired from the hip in some cases and rifles carried over soldiers. Evne the SFs were guilty of this. But if you look nowadays you will not find this has almost been eradicated and that IA soldiers have pretty good weapon discipline and especially the guys on deployment ie JK- weapons being held and operated in a very "Western" style and fingers on trigger guards always. SF have gone 100% u-turn and if you see the way they operate you will see they move like any SF on the planet-they are almost unrecognisable!!And sidearmes for SF is standard now- no more a pope dream or luxury! I feel weapons have a lot to play in this- in the past the soldiers were lumbering around with heavy and long SLRs and the like. But also training has dramatically changed and is changing as we speak. Now even the most regular of infantry will operate "properly" as you have said. I was pretty amazed watching a vid on CIJWS seeing REGULAR infantry doing a room intervention drill looking like SF in movement and weapon discipline. 

+ yeah I have seen many SEAL room intervention drills where they point their weapons up and being them down on entering a room. I have seen this practiced since 1990s so I don't know if it is that new to them. I don't know why behave adopted this because almost every other room intervention drill I've seen by SOFs and regular guys has seen a weapons being brought UP on entering a room-'this is how Indian SF seem to work too. Ot is particularly apparent in "ACTS OF VALOR" where they seem to mount a camera on a SEAL's rifle when conducting Room intervention and you clearly see the weapon is pointed up and brought down. Interesting- but every force has their own particular techniques and uniqueness.


My 2c.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> I have to agree with Coldhearted- things have changed drastically in the last few years. If you go back and look even at the start of the 2000s you will see some shoddy weapon discipline with guns being fired from the hip in some cases and rifles carried over soldiers. Evne the SFs were guilty of this. But if you look nowadays you will not find this has almost been eradicated and that IA soldiers have pretty good weapon discipline and especially the guys on deployment ie JK- weapons being held and operated in a very "Western" style and fingers on trigger guards always. SF have gone 100% u-turn and if you see the way they operate you will see they move like any SF on the planet-they are almost unrecognisable!!And sidearmes for SF is standard now- no more a pope dream or luxury! I feel weapons have a lot to play in this- in the past the soldiers were lumbering around with heavy and long SLRs and the like. But also training has dramatically changed and is changing as we speak. Now even the most regular of infantry will operate "properly" as you have said. I was pretty amazed watching a vid on CIJWS seeing REGULAR infantry doing a room intervention drill looking like SF in movement and weapon discipline.
> 
> + yeah I have seen many SEAL room intervention drills where they point their weapons up and being them down on entering a room. I have seen this practiced since 1990s so I don't know if it is that new to them. I don't know why behave adopted this because almost every other room intervention drill I've seen by SOFs and regular guys has seen a weapons being brought UP on entering a room-'this is how Indian SF seem to work too. Ot is particularly apparent in "ACTS OF VALOR" where they seem to mount a camera on a SEAL's rifle when conducting Room intervention and you clearly see the weapon is pointed up and brought down. Interesting- but every force has their own particular techniques and uniqueness.
> 
> 
> My 2c.



PARA particularaly have been doing this since 90s too but i doubt this has anything to do with SEALS.In most videos you get to see the PARA(regular) pointing the barrel upwards.

(Acc. to me)
The thing is that basically our SF and Infantry were expert in Jungle,Mountain and Desert environment and not that much in Urban environment.So they have changed this in recent years because you normally saw strange room intervention techniques with only 2 guys and no sniper before 2007 but now we have even saw Snipers being put in helicopters and proper room intervention taking place wherever practical.

Exercises with foreign armies have also helped.Having said that i will stress on the fact that we have the best jungle and mountain region fighters and a little bit fine tuning was needed in Urban skills which has been done and has been specially taken care of after 26/11.

Like Abindonboy said i was also surprised to see the regular Infantry guys skill in Room intervention in CIJWS.CIJWS is the best school of its kind in India(Asia also) and the best thing is that in the IA all officers of all the "fighting arms" have to complete the "Commando course" as they have to be a part of RR in the future.

So our cavalier is not just a cavalier but a trained Commando who can be lethal even if his tank develops a mechanical failure in the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Mig 21 confronting a Flanker sqd.






P 8I Posiden






Tejas






MiG-29 KUB on INS Vikramaditya











Twin-seat MiG-29 KUB fighter aircraft that the Indian Navy has acquired Flying on ins vikramaditya






A View From Mi-35 Akbar Attack Helicopter During Exercise Shoorveer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

CRPF needs much more training. Without that sending them to face the Maoists in their terrain is just sending valuable men to their death..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

KS said:


> CRPF needs much more training. Without that sending them to face the Maoists in their terrain is just sending valuable men to their death..



True..!! I think Gov should send IA in there and clear the mess for once and all, because it'snt look like that CRPF can wipeout them and they are getting killed in there which has also resulted an increase in drop out from the force. I know its not good to use Army within the country but when things aren't getting in control the last resort will and must be used.



Abingdonboy said:


>



Brahmos was in there. Lock and Loaded.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Flanker






Army Convoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Terminator

Mi -17 V5 (New Induction IAF)


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Wheelie by IA Officer

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Peshwa

Abingdonboy said:


>



WTF is this gun broheim? Is that a sniper rifle or an anti-material gun?!!?

Looks good enough to kill a whale....make a lil crater in a human!


----------



## IndoUS

Peshwa said:


> WTF is this gun broheim? Is that a sniper rifle or an anti-material gun?!!?
> 
> Looks good enough to kill a whale....make a lil crater in a human!



Anti material rifle developed by one of the labs I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RajputWarrior

Antony with Siachen jawans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Things are changing...training over a million troops takes time.



But why is the PM been removed? I remember that earlier we used to have PM after 1,000 posts. Ever since that, the limit has been kept on increasing everytime I meet that requirement.

What is the meaning of this?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> But why is the PM been removed? I remember that earlier we used to have PM after 1,000 posts. Ever since that, the limit has been kept on increasing everytime I meet that requirement.
> 
> What is the meaning of this?



You can PM an admin and ask for yourself or go to the "suggestions and discussions" thread and ask there:

Suggestions & Discussions


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Tshering22 said:


> But why is the PM been removed? I remember that earlier we used to have PM after 1,000 posts. Ever since that, the limit has been kept on increasing everytime I meet that requirement.
> 
> What is the meaning of this?



Dude i was talking about the Army and you are asking me about PDF.


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Abingdonboy said:


>



This is NTW 20X82 mm (South African origin) anti material gun. Source is the guy in the pic himself on some other defense forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

RajputWarrior said:


>



He doesn't deserve to wear that uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

=






=






=






=





Coast Gaurds

=





Mig-29k Navy

=

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

=






=






Bad A$$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



This pic is 4-5 years old and shows the lack of training of the CRPF.They are themselves to be blammed for paying heavily in their fight against Naxalism.They should consider themselves lucky to be alive after doing a room intervention drill like that.

The School for Jungle Warfare started by the Army in Chattisgarh is doing a good job training Cobra commandos who it is said havent lost a single commando to enemy bullet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Terminator

..................................



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> This pic is 4-5 years old and shows the lack of training of the CRPF.They are themselves to be blammed for paying heavily in their fight against Naxalism.They should consider themselves lucky to be alive after doing a room intervention drill like that.
> .



Miserably true...


----------



## Death Rattle

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/news/fromndtv/249631[/video]
IAF Mi-17 V-5's in action.


----------



## Iggy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> This pic is 4-5 years old and shows the lack of training of the CRPF.They are themselves to be blammed for paying heavily in their fight against Naxalism.They should consider themselves lucky to be alive after doing a room intervention drill like that.
> 
> The School for Jungle Warfare started by the Army in Chattisgarh is doing a good job training *Cobra commandos who it is said havent lost a single commando to enemy bullet.*




Actually, some of them already sacrificed their life's for this country..

Police commando killed, rebel camp busted in Meghalaya


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

RR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Reminds me of pics of BUDs training for USN SEALs -idk what unit these guys are, this just popped into my heade!













> Air Marshal Anjan Kumar Gogoi, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief South Western Air Command reviewing the work at Air Force Station, Phalodi (Rajasthan) during his recent visit.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varunastra

Abingdonboy said:


>



which force??


----------



## Jason bourne

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> which force??



crpf cobra i guess


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## jiki

yes it is crpf cobra ]


----------



## Abingdonboy

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> which force??



Yeah CRPF's COBRA force:

Commando Battalion for Resolute Action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Show this to IA generals, it might change their mindset.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Where is this guy getting some of his info? It will enter service next year? With whom? It has been tested by Indian SOFs? RAW sources say Israel is heavily involved in the MSMC project? Now none of these facts would particularly surprise me but I would've to know where he got all this info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Reminds me of pics of BUDs training for USN SEALs -idk what unit these guys are, this just popped into my heade!



Sappers would be my guess.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## russellpeters

fantastic pics!


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Some Guns.






=






=

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Amazing pics Abingdonboy and Royal Gujjar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Terminator

Ashok Leyland Stallion Kavach

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black_jack

Navy Bombshells

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## black_jack

wait for dec 8 , navy queen 12 is gone happen .


----------



## Abingdonboy

black_jack said:


> Navy Bombshells



Are these IN personal or the wives/GFs of IN personal?


----------



## black_jack

Abingdonboy said:


> Are these IN personal or the wives/GFs of IN personal?



navy officers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

black_jack said:


> navy officers



I am not sure mate but i think girls from outside get invited too...Heard it from someone.

(or was it NDA only...)


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


>



Can you post this documentary? Or can you tell me which episode and what show is this? Thanks.


----------



## Indian Gurkha

black_jack said:


> navy officers


Can also be outsiders. Infact one of my female friends who won Navy Queen title went on to become the Miss India finalists this time.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Tshering22 said:


> Can you post this documentary? Or can you tell me which episode and what show is this? Thanks.



?????? ?? ?? ???? ?? ?????? ?????! Video: NDTV.com


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## Night_Raven

@ Topic : any news on INS Kamorta commissioning into IN .. last pic in July'2012.


----------



## Night_Raven

@ Topic : IN Tu-142

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Jaguar IM over water with Sea Eagle .......Found from BR


----------



## kurup

Zoom the above pic to see incredible design details of T50


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## sms

Does any one have news on Arjun MKII test and latest pictures?


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Night_Raven said:


> @ Topic : IN Tu-142



Guys do you agree with me that India needs a lot more bombers ?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## Abingdonboy

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> Guys do you agree with me that India needs a lot more bombers ?



These aren't bombers, they are MPAs. And no, India doesn't. Dedicated bombers are an outdated concpet- today India is inducting multi-role fighters that are far more capable than any dedicated bomber that has come before.


----------



## IndoUS

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> Guys do you agree with me that India needs a lot more bombers ?



The problem with bombers is that to field them i a war, the country would need complete air dominance against the enemy. And considering our rivals there is very little to no chance of that happening.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>


God the MKI's cockpit it just awful!


Atleast Super MKIs will have:


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## kaykay

Abingdonboy said:


> God the MKI's cockpit it just awful!
> 
> 
> Atleast Super MKIs will have:



if i am not wrong then isn't thats a su35 cockpit??...anyway will super sukhois really get this??


----------



## Abingdonboy

kaykay said:


> if i am not wrong then isn't thats a su35 cockpit??...anyway will super sukhois really get this??



No this is a mock-up of the SUPER SUKHOI's cockpit that was shown in Russia earlier this year. Yes it is similar to the SU-35's but will be more advanced-notice the addtional 2 touch screen displays on the sides of the cockpit for radio and weapons controls among others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Indian Air Force's Sky diving by Akash Ganga and all girls who showed the para jumping acrobatics, during Air Force Day parade at Air Force Station Hindon in Ghaziabad.


----------



## sms

A very rare picture .. if you can spot PVC winner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sputnik

Sukhoi ka drwing room hai tu ganda..


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

*Indian Navy -- Random Pics*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Indian navy -- Random pics continued ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent X

Today I noticed few advertisements of Indian navy in dainik bhaskar news paper. These two are my fav.











Please share if you have these images without text.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Agent X said:


> Today I noticed few advertisements of Indian navy in dainik bhaskar news paper. These two are my fav.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share if you have these images without text.



Nice Ads...

Same in English.








Few Random pics...






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoUS

Man the blue bus just ruined it for me


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

VBSS teams:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Abingdonboy said:


>



The Trishul gives a kickass feel to the frigate INS Trishul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## rockstarIN

Please identify the three missile type.


----------



## Jason bourne

rockstar said:


> Please identify the three missile type.




R 27 and R 73 variant


----------



## rockstarIN

Jason bourne said:


> R 27 and R 73 variant



There are three types of missiles, which is the 3rd one?


----------



## Jason bourne

rockstar said:


> There are three types of missiles, which is the 3rd one?



Four R-27 AAMs , four R-77 RVV-AEE along with four R-73E training rounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_HAL LCH_


----------



## rockstarIN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

see below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Updated:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> Updated:



Nice video mate!!

And Awesome song selection 





Abingdonboy said:


>




Nice videos.

Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_A one-month-long joint military training exercise between the Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) and the Indian Air Force (IAF) will conclude tomorrow.

The RSAF deployed F-16D Block 52+ fighter aircraft to train with the IAF&#8217;s Su-30 fighter aircraft during this exercise, which was conducted under the Bilateral Agreement between both air forces._



-------------------------------------------------------------------






-






-






-






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Nice video mate!!
> 
> And Awesome song selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice videos.
> 
> Keep up the good work



Thanks man-appreciate it. Try and share as much as you can (FB,twitter,GOOGLE+, whatever!!)!


----------



## Terminator

Rare pic of Insas in jungle camouflage...


----------



## rockstarIN

One picture says it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS TEG:

????? ?? ?????? ?????? ??? Video: NDTV.com


----------



## Abingdonboy

Flying the Dassault Rafale Video: NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Flanker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army Convoy



what are they doing in second last picture????...is that from some exercise or what??


----------



## Abingdonboy

kaykay said:


> what are they doing in second last picture????...is that from some exercise or what??



Yep, AAD practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

@via Livefist: Indo-Singapore Joint AF Training Ends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

kaykay said:


> what are they doing in second last picture????...is that from some exercise or what??



They are having AAD Excercise. Army Air Defence Corps firing Bofors 40 mm,manufactured by OFB,upgraded by BEL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

cloud_9 said:


> @via Livefist: Indo-Singapore Joint AF Training Ends



The IAF-RSAF joint exercise in Kalaikunda has always been a great opportunity for the IAF to get up close and personal and more... with the Vipers. This regular exercise is one that both Air-Forces look forward to eagerly. And the IAF quickly generates and disseminates the info gained through the exercise. A very cost effective way to do that.



acetophenol said:


> They are having AAD Excercise. Army Air Defence Corps firing Bofors 40 mm,manufactured by OFB,upgraded by BEL



No, they are the ZSU-23-2 mobile 23mm AD guns, which are twin mounts; there also happens to be a quad mount of this gun. The L-70 40mm Bofors are single mounts.


----------



## dekho

I was reading the October edition of India Today and there was this article on Kuki National Liberation Front (KNLF), a relatively low profile militant group -
North-East rebel groups freely brandish arms, extort protection money from locals and run parallel governments : Special Report - India Today
There was also this picture-





So I decided to find out more and this is what I found-


----------



## dekho

cute children

They are peaceful nowadays and are open to peace talks but damn that arsenal!!!


----------



## rockstarIN

dekho said:


> cute children
> 
> They are peaceful nowadays and are open to peace talks but damn that arsenal!!!



Do not worry, I know ppl from NE who says whatever the insurgents have, they fear the IA. These guys show off these weapons to the locals only. 

What they say that once IA comes in, either they have to run or die. IA got very fearsome reputation.






Garud Force guy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Capt.Popeye said:


> The IAF-RSAF joint exercise in Kalaikunda has always been a great opportunity for the IAF to get up close and personal and more... with the Vipers. This regular exercise is one that both Air-Forces look forward to eagerly. And the IAF quickly generates and disseminates the info gained through the exercise. A very cost effective way to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are the ZSU-23-2 mobile 23mm AD guns, which are twin mounts; there also happens to be a quad mount of this gun. The L-70 40mm Bofors are single mounts.



Thank you for correcting me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

dekho said:


> I was reading the October edition of India Today and there was this article on Kuki National Liberation Front (KNLF), a relatively low profile militant group -
> North-East rebel groups freely brandish arms, extort protection money from locals and run parallel governments : Special Report - India Today
> There was also this picture-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute children
> 
> They are peaceful nowadays and are open to peace talks but damn that arsenal!!!



Sir why are you posting pics of some rag-tag militant group on the INIDAN MILITARY picture thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

dekho said:


> cute children
> 
> They are peaceful nowadays and are open to peace talks but damn that arsenal!!!



Nahh AK clones and Vietnam war era M16s nothing special.


----------



## dekho

Well, these people are not a lost cause and I believe if government be a little more committed to North East, these men can find jobs in government offices or even the armed forces rather than die in encounter.

Government can still save these men from turning into goons or terrorists. These people need future and its about time govt. become serous towards NE India.


----------



## IFB

kaykay said:


> what are they doing in second last picture????...is that from some exercise or what??



Firing at tamil fishermen who managed to escape the SL navy


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> CRPF COBRA




I feel sorry for all those maoists


----------



## RKhan

Terminator said:


> Rare pic of Insas in jungle camouflage...




Lol that looks like a toy gun. What are your gun manufacturers thinking ?


----------



## blackops

i recorded some awsome videos of dhruv landings and taking off's but for some reason i cant share them here


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

blackops said:


> i recorded some awsome videos of dhruv landings and taking off's but for some reason i cant share them here



 Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RKhan said:


> Lol that looks like a toy gun. What are your gun manufacturers thinking ?



Maybe they thought that they are making a gun for Ken and Barbie.


----------



## RKhan

Capt.Popeye said:


> Maybe they thought that they are making a gun for Ken and Barbie.



Lol I mean compare that with our G3s and you get what I mean.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RKhan said:


> Lol I mean compare that with our G3s and you get what I mean.



But what makes you assume that the funnily painted gun is'nt real or does'nt work! 

But the G3s are on the way to the museums. Otherwise they might work. I get what you mean.


----------



## Koovie

RKhan said:


> Lol that looks like a toy gun. What are your gun manufacturers thinking ?




Paintjobs like this are done by the soldiers themselves. OFB manufactures only the orange and black ones.
And frankly, the colour doesnt matter as long as 5.62 bullets come out of the barrel


----------



## RKhan

One more question. Is that your battle rifle, like our G3 and M16 or a carbine variant?


----------



## acetophenol

RKhan said:


> One more question. Is that your battle rifle, like our G3 and M16 or a carbine variant?



INSAS Rifle 5.56mm is our standard issue assault rifle.


----------



## Abingdonboy

RKhan said:


> One more question. Is that your battle rifle, like our G3 and M16 or a carbine variant?



The INSAS is a proper assut rifle like the G3 or M16. The IA is ready in the advanced stages of selecting a new Assault rifle which will enter service in early 2014. My hope is the ARX-160 wil bag the order.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RKhan

Abingdonboy said:


> The INSAS is a proper assut rifle like the G3 or M16. The IA is ready in the advanced stages of selecting a new Assault rifle which will enter service in early 2014. My hope is the ARX-160 wil bag the order.



Wow for your whole army? That rifle looks expensive...


----------



## Abingdonboy

RKhan said:


> Wow for your whole army? That rifle looks expensive...



Yep, for the whole army and for the IAF and IN. Every capacity the INSAS is currently in use within the Indian armed forces right from the general infantry to Military police, naval force protection units etc the new rifle will used. The rifles are coming with full ToT and after the first 60,000 the remainder of the rifles will be manufactured in India so the unit cost will come down dramatically.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Terminator

RKhan said:


> Lol that looks like a toy gun. What are your gun manufacturers thinking ?



Well...if it looks like a toy..nice deception then & that's what it mean..shouldn't look like a real gun..


----------



## Maleesh

When will India will get hands on those Rafales? I mean delivery schedules?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Maleesh said:


> When will India will get hands on those Rafales? I mean delivery schedules?


Deliveries(of 18 Fighters) will start after 48 Months of signing of the contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Look at the first pic of the IAF C17 ! 




Timeline Photos | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

RKhan said:


> Lol that looks like a toy gun. What are your gun manufacturers thinking ?



Because that gun is in Jungle camo.

Original Pics of INSAS Rifle.






-






-








Koovie said:


> Look at the first pic of the IAF C17 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline Photos | Facebook



Correct it! Its Not visible in your post.

Let me post for you.

First pic of the IAF C17 !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Look at the first pic of the IAF C17 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline Photos | Facebook





RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Correct it! Its Not visible in your post.
> 
> Let me post for you.
> 
> First pic of the IAF C17 !


Bloody good find!! Can't wait to see more pics of the IAF's C-17s!!


----------



## Koovie

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Because that gun is in Jungle camo.
> 
> Original Pics of INSAS Rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct it! Its Not visible in your post.
> 
> Let me post for you.
> 
> First pic of the IAF C17 !



I couldnt figure out how to post pics, thats why


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

*IAF's FIRST C-17 GLOBEMASTER*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

arp2041 said:


>




Majestic bird, the C-17 is. I have seen a few myself, they huge and beautiful.

Congratulations to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

RKhan said:


> One more question. Is that your battle rifle, like our G3 and M16 or a carbine variant?



that is an assault rifle.....there is a carbine variant too and also a LMG variant.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Indian Air Force Special Forces (Garuds):*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Indian Air Force Special Forces (Garuds) contd:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Indian Air Force Special Forces (Garuds) contd:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


>




Wow Americans are really fast! Thats the 3rd P8i...


----------



## Varunastra

Abingdonboy said:


> Bloody good find!! Can't wait to see more pics of the IAF's C-17s!!


this pic is allover facebook nowadays


----------



## rockstarIN



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Agent X

Abingdonboy said:


> *Indian Air Force Special Forces (Garuds) contd:*



Never saw garuds with tavor before i always thought garuds use insas and aks.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent X said:


> Never saw garuds with tavor before i always thought garuds use insas and aks.



They've had them for almost 2 years now sir. It is the standard AR for all Indian SOFs these days.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some old pics of IAF SF (Garud)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041




----------



## Abingdonboy

NSG 2010/11, of Mumbai Hub:







These guys are really built!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

Why are their camouflage pants not of the same pattern? I always see a hodge podge of camous on our personnel. 




Abingdonboy said:


> NSG 2010/11, of Mumbai Hub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are really built!


----------



## Koovie

Note, its only the simulator of the Mig 29k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Saryu class OSPV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rashtriya Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

And my personal favorite:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

OFB's designed and prodiced 40MM UBGL:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Some very impressive pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

There really should be more pictures like this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Recruitment tests for IA in Manipur:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

SSP chandigarh police

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Warning! YOU MIGHT SPEND 34 MINUTES WATCHING THE WHOLE VIDEO!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

do you called me @Koovie

do you called me @Koovie


----------



## Koovie

danger007 said:


> do you called me @Koovie
> 
> do you called me @Koovie



ooops^^ no I did not. 

Changed DANGER to Warning


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Koovie




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Abingdonboy

One of the Shivlaik class in Kochi:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nishan_101

arp2041 said:


>



So how many IAF, IA and IN is going to buy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Nishan_101 said:


> So how many IAF, IA and IN is going to buy...



12 as of now, 2 have been delivered, only for VVIP transport but under IAF's control.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Indian Navy Black Panthers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wakapdf

Koovie said:


>



Wait! no way, is that? Yes it is. 5-formation of tejas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

wakapdf said:


> Wait! no way, is that? Yes it is. 5-formation of tejas


Surprise....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

Koovie said:


>



Tears in the eyes seeing this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whitefox011

wow such an awesome pic


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie




----------



## k&#7779;am&#257;

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



What is this thing ?? Pls Identify the plane ?? and is this in IAF ???


----------



## Koovie

k&#7779;am&#257;;3741642 said:


> What is this thing ?? Pls Identify the plane ?? and is this in IAF ???



looks like a Mig 27.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Koovie said:


> looks like a Mig 27.



Either MiG 23 or MiG 27 .


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

*A Sikh granthi, a Christian father, a Muslim moulabi and a Hindu priest pose together during the foundation stone-laying ceremony for an 'all faith complex' built by the Indian Army In Srinagar .*


*Only in India*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Coast Guard:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Koovie said:


>



Then they said: The Arjun is too heavy to be carried.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

kurup said:


> Either MiG 23 or MiG 27 .



The picture resembles to Mig 27. It cannot be Mig23. Mig 23 has conical nose unlike MIG27


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Koovie said:


> looks like a Mig 27.



WTF? When I do a search for similar images, it says Best guess for image: MiG 23 (they write it in Arabic *scratches head*). Then I scroll down and see, MiG 27 drawings.

MiG-27 FLOGGER
MiG 27 Fighter Bomber Will Have New Engines

Most sites say it's a MiG 27.


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Hey,bro~ What's 1st little tank? France AMX-13, right?


>


----------



## Koovie

cnleio said:


> Hey,bro~ What's 1st little tank? France AMX-13, right?



Yes, they are from the Singapore Army. The pics are from a training exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

^^ I like those tiny shields

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

MI 17 V5









Su 30MKI armed with AA and AG weapons





IL 76 over the Himalayas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

Abingdonboy said:


>



Is this a nuclear powered carrier? Why is it that we hardly hear about indian aircraft carrier? The media around the world always makes a big fuss about the newly built chinese carrier.


----------



## Abingdonboy

arushbhai said:


> Is this a nuclear powered carrier? Why is it that we hardly hear about indian aircraft carrier? The media around the world always makes a big fuss about the newly built chinese carrier.



No it is not Nuclear powered. Maybe IAC-3 will be N-powered in 2025.

+ that's becuse the world likes to paint China as an aggressor who is a threat to the "free" world. Whilst India is allowed to quietly build up its own power.


----------



## Koovie

arushbhai said:


> Is this a nuclear powered carrier? Why is it that we hardly hear about indian aircraft carrier? The media around the world always makes a big fuss about the newly built chinese carrier.



Because the west tries to make China the evil communist red menace....


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

arushbhai said:


> Why is it that we hardly hear about indian aircraft carrier? The media around the world always makes a big fuss about the newly built chinese carrier.


Because the Indian Navy acquired its first Aircraft Carrier, INS Vikrant, in 1957, 55 years before China.
In 2067, China's Carrier group will be as much matter-of-fact, as Indian Navy's group is today.

How many folks here have read western articles from the time when Vikrant & Viraat were being inducted?

This enthusiastic interest in a new platform is a perfectly normal reaction. Nothing to do attempt to project China as "aggressor" "threat to the "free" world" "evil communist red menace", as some "analysts" here proclaim, at least not in comparison to IN's Carrier - talk about over-reading.


----------



## Babbar-Khalsa

Adux said:


>



Impressive ....those sikh soldiers were looking very valiant. See the confidence in their personality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

unofficial 2013 calendar of the Indian Air Force. One could do without the blog branding though, IM*H*O

Indian Air Force [IAF] Themed Calendar for 2013


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPB:


----------



## Abingdonboy

A RAW ARC jet spotted in Israel:


----------



## KRAIT

Ankit_Pujari said:


> Because the Indian Navy acquired its first Aircraft Carrier, INS Vikrant, in 1957, 55 years before China.
> In 2067, China's Carrier group will be as much matter-of-fact, as Indian Navy's group is today.
> How many folks here have read western articles from the time when Vikrant & Viraat were being inducted?
> This enthusiastic interest in a new platform is a perfectly normal reaction. Nothing to do attempt to project China as "aggressor" "threat to the "free" world" "evil communist red menace", as some "analysts" here proclaim, at least not in comparison to IN's Carrier - talk about over-reading.


Can you post links of those articles. Really want to read them.


----------



## IBRIS

Abingdonboy said:


> A RAW ARC jet spotted in Israel:



wonder what they'r cooking


----------



## Abingdonboy

IBRIS said:


> wonder what they'r cooking



I'd assume the jets were in Israel to be outfitted with servailence equipment for carrying out SINGNIT/ELNIT.


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Dandpatta

A few months ago , we (stupid civilians) were given the impression that the BSF will go for digital cameo. 

Now the picture here shows three different cameos. What is it that I am not seeing what you see?



Koovie said:


> BSF


----------



## truthseeker2010

Abingdonboy said:


>



young guns flying the MKI?


----------



## Abingdonboy

truthseeker2010 said:


> young guns flying the MKI?



Yes, and??


----------



## truthseeker2010

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes, and??



interesting to see amateur pilots flying the most advanced jet in the IAF...


----------



## acetophenol

truthseeker2010 said:


> interesting to see amateur pilots flying the most advanced jet in the IAF...



Young doesnt mean amateur ,does it?


----------



## truthseeker2010

acetophenol said:


> Young doesnt mean amateur ,does it?



it does to some extent because every pilot flies about the same no of flying hours in a year...... and experience comes with time in flying


----------



## Abingdonboy

truthseeker2010 said:


> it does to some extent because every pilot flies about the same no of flying hours in a year...... and experience comes with time in flying



And how do you think you gain experience? Initially MKI pilots were made up of ex Mig-21 pilots but now they are newly qualified pilots and with the aid of instruction and simulator time are trained up on the MKI. Similarly the F-22 used to be flown only by D-15/16 jocks but now most F-22 pilots are newly qualified also.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Abingdonboy said:


> And how do you think you gain experience? Initially MKI pilots were made up of ex Mig-21 pilots but now they are newly qualified pilots and with the aid of instruction and simulator time are trained up on the MKI. Similarly the F-22 used to be flown only by D-15/16 jocks but now most F-22 pilots are newly qualified also.



Im not saying they are not qualified.... im just saying that they are getting "hands on the best" earlier than expected than in other forces


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

truthseeker2010 said:


> interesting to see amateur pilots flying the most advanced jet in the IAF...



You see...the most advanced jets are the easiest to fly and the old horses are difficult to fly..specially with machines like mig 21s in our arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

truthseeker2010 said:


> Im not saying they are not qualified.... im just saying that they are getting "hands on the best" earlier than expected than in other forces



Just because it is not like this in the PAF doesn't mean what the IAF is doing is wrong- far from it. The operation MKI SQDs are 50/50 old/young which is the best of both worlds- there is no point in having 100% experienced as these long serving pilots will be out soon nor is their any point in having 100% inexperienced as they will have some deficences. In the PAF the number of F-16s (the best) is few whereas in the IAF the numbers of MKIs are much, much more. Additionally how do you define "the best"? In the next decade the IAF will be getting the MKI in ever larger numbers, the Rafale and the PAK-FA/FGFA not to mention the upgraded Mig-29 and M2k are not slouches and are comparable or superior to the PAF's F-16. You can't have all of these piloted by the oldies/experienced chaps otherwise how are the young guys meant to get experience?


As I've said the F-22 is flown by young and fresh/inexperienced pilots.

As @coldheartedaviatior said these days the very latest fighters coupled with superior training and simulators are easier to fly than their predecessors and hugely more lethal even in the hands of young guns.

Sir your logic is fundamentally flawed.


----------



## Abhishek_

^canister? or something civilian?


----------



## DMLA

Abhishek_ said:


> ^canister? or something civilian?



Its some kind of prefabricated fractionation column destined for some petrochemical plant. Moreover, it doesn't look like the picture was taken in India. I could be wrong though!


----------



## Dandpatta

If you look at the small cluster of grey roofed houses, it looks like somewhere in China... but certainly not in India.


----------



## IndoUS

Abhishek_ said:


> ^canister? or something civilian?



Its for civilian use, for petrochemical plants. The KNM industries as seen on the logo is a Malaysian company so not sure if the pic is from Malaysia or if they shipped it to India.(You know where the pic is from?)


----------



## Hulk

truthseeker2010 said:


> interesting to see amateur pilots flying the most advanced jet in the IAF...



You have to keep experienced and new together else they will retire at same time. Hope you got the wind. Having a mix is good idea, you do not know everyone who is not shown in the picture right?


----------



## acetophenol

truthseeker2010 said:


> it does to some extent because every pilot flies about the same no of flying hours in a year...... and experience comes with time in flying



You are well answered in the above posts.


----------



## Koovie

Sultan of Brunei with Para SFs


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

arp2041 said:


>



Egypt can take a great advantage by joining in French on their Mirage-2000 program and can produce about 300 aircraft 100 from each block and can reduce the nos of F-16s from the fleet to just 30-50.


----------



## Koovie

Nishan_101 said:


> Egypt can take a great advantage by joining in French on their Mirage-2000 program and can produce about 300 aircraft 100 from each block and can reduce the nos of F-16s from the fleet to just 30-50.



M2k program is over. Thats why we opened the MMRCA tender, otherwise we would have gone for it from the beginning.


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-






-






-






-






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajaxpaul




----------



## Dandpatta

Here again I see a different camo... 
Someone from the military care to comment why different camos are evident even in a parade like this one?



Koovie said:


>


----------



## Koovie

*Freestyle flying without hands   *


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Su 30 MKI with targeting pod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dandpatta said:


> Here again I see a different camo...
> Someone from the military care to comment why different camos are evident even in a parade like this one?



I'm not from the military but all I can say is that this parade was made up of of different PARA (AIRBRONE) Btns from different bases across the country. Not every unit will receive the newest/standard camo at the exact same time- in an army of 1.2++ million it will take time to standardise. 


To be fair there seems to me majority stadardisation in the pic baring 1-2 differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

En route to India via UK and other nations:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Indian Naval Academy Ezhimala (INA) (Asia&#8217;s largest Naval academy) also called as NAVAC*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Another AW101 VIP Helicopter for IAF, picture taken just 4 days back, 2 have already been delivered to IAF. All 12 will be delivered to India by 3rd quarter of 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Did not know that the northern seas could be so beautifully blue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh




----------



## Koovie

*First IAF C-17 flies!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> *First IAF C-17 flies!*



SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Koovie

*T-50 with Mig 29 of the RAF.

First one (prototype) to arrive in India next year!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Koovie

BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> BSF



AK-47+ STORM MX4+ X-95 + Steyr SSG 69 sniper rifle = LOGISITCAL NIGHTMARE!! 


More thought needs to be put into these procurements, India is getting the funds to buy what it wants but it doesn't mean it should buy EVERYTHING-THINK!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> AK-47+ STORM MX4+ X-95 + Steyr SSG 69 sniper rifle = LOGISITCAL NIGHTMARE!!
> 
> 
> More thought needs to be put into these procurements, India is getting the funds to buy what it wants but it doesn't mean it should buy EVERYTHING-THINK!



Putting more thought on their gear might have helped as well. No protection and where exactly do they store ammunition or simple things like water and food?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Putting more thought on their gear might have helped as well. No protection and where exactly do they store ammunition or simple things like water and food?



Agreed, they haven't even got the basics like Webbing/tactical vests (although I have seen BSF units will this before, maybe this is just a show of force and not an actual patrol, even still they should be kitted up). Like you said, the thought isn't there, from the above patrol you can see this one small unit will require 7.62mm, 5.56mm AND 9mm ammo!!

Planning needs to be done not buying here, buying there. Maybe it is the mindset of a more frugile generation when the funds weren't there, whatever this needs to change otherwise you are throwing money down the drain and seeing marginal gains for massive investment.


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subanday

First Picture Sardar Gee on wireless talking cross border..
" O PAA JEE, ASEE GUZARDAY PAE AAN, ZARA SHOW SHA KRNI AA,NAWI GUNA LITYA NAI,PAAWAIN SAANO CHALANA NAE AANDIYAN PAR TUSEE GOLI NA CHALANA, TUADEE MEHRBANI PAA JEE, NAMASHKAR"

"


Koovie said:


> BSF


----------



## subanday

MIRCHAAN WICH SUTT KAY MAAHI KAYNDA NISHANA LAA


kurup said:


>


----------



## baker

Abingdonboy said:


> AK-47+ STORM MX4+ X-95 + Steyr SSG 69 sniper rifle = LOGISITCAL NIGHTMARE!!
> 
> 
> More thought needs to be put into these procurements, India is getting the funds to buy what it wants but it doesn't mean it should buy EVERYTHING-THINK!



guys.. it will be just a photo op...... this is not how BSF conducts its patrol..


----------



## IBRIS

subanday said:


> First Picture Sardar Gee on wireless talking cross border..
> " O PAA JEE, ASEE GUZARDAY PAE AAN, ZARA SHOW SHA KRNI AA,NAWI GUNA LITYA NAI,PAAWAIN SAANO CHALANA NAE AANDIYAN PAR TUSEE GOLI NA CHALANA, TUADEE MEHRBANI PAA JEE, NAMASHKAR"
> 
> "



Tu ta sardar nu eh veh hee makhoal samjandiya, aagla kan diya aunday pen eh yaviniya nu, bund pard kay galeh chuh pa diyan gay.



subanday said:


> MIRCHAAN WICH SUTT KAY MAAHI KAYNDA NISHANA LAA



parava tu ehnu masoom samjan diya, oh vee kahinda hona. aajo posadi diyo goliyan mirchaan pariyan hee lagunn giyan.


----------



## Koovie

Army Day 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Abingdonboy said:


> AK-47+ STORM MX4+ X-95 + Steyr SSG 69 sniper rifle = LOGISITCAL NIGHTMARE!!
> 
> 
> More thought needs to be put into these procurements, India is getting the funds to buy what it wants but it doesn't mean it should buy EVERYTHING-THINK!


Most probably the pictures are from Jammu area or northern Punjab.I think most of the BSF units in Jammu region use X95's and AK variants....so most probably it's intermixing of units 

BSF & CRPF in valley & Jammu region use X95....


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Mig 29 UPG undergoing trials in Mother Russia 







Presidential Bodyguards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Airborne troops with VZs..wow..that's strange.


----------



## Terminator

Agni V, mockup perhaps..to be displayed on 26th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David2mayes

Can anyone Explain which unit does this camo pattern belong to in the Indian Army, The Guy is observing the Chinese Excerises in China


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Airborne troops with VZs..wow..that's strange.



I was thinking Ghataks/


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> I was thinking Ghataks/



Ghataks are not airborne troops.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Ghataks are not airborne troops.



AFAIK they are trained in fast roping and some are trained in static-line jumps and paramotoring- this was said after the French-IA ex in 2011 IIRC. 


And if these were PARA (SF) or PARA Airborne they'd be using the Tavor, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alphacharlie

KS said:


> Identify the unit please..



GRENADIERS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Alphacharlie said:


> GRENADIERS.



Sorry..I myself got them identified..they are Garhwal rifles..






Deleting original post..


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> AFAIK they are trained in fast roping and some are trained in static-line jumps and paramotoring- this was said after the French-IA ex in 2011 IIRC.
> 
> 
> And if these were PARA (SF) or PARA Airborne they'd be using the Tavor, no?



Slithering is taught to even regular troops and Ghataks are not Airborne troops.

I would like to see the link for that and moreover my sources tell me that regular Para still have VZs but you say otherwise so I am really confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Slithering is taught to even regular troops and Ghataks are not Airborne troops.
> 
> I would like to see the link for that and moreover my sources tell me that regular Para still have VZs but you say otherwise so I am really confused.



AKAIK the Tavor is now the standard AR of the entire PARA regmt SF and regular so I am a little perplexed as to why if these are PARA (SF/Airborne) as to why they have VZs.

But I still think these could be Ghataks as all you see is them slithering from an ALH not any airborne ops.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> AKAIK the Tavor is now the standard AR of the entire PARA regmt SF and regular so I am a little perplexed as to why if these are PARA (SF/Airborne) as to why they have VZs.
> 
> But I still think these could be Ghataks as all you see is them slithering from an ALH not any airborne ops.



Thats not slithering.It was a method of fast extraction after slithering.Para were carrying VZ in the most recent documentary about Dhruvs...how can I say that?It's coz of their helmet and eyewear..regulars don't get to wear eyewear to create a "discipline".

Airborne troops are specially trained in Agra and Ghataks are not sent there.Ghataks are sent to Commando School..I would like to see which officer of the IA said this.Lastly airborne troops wear wings..never have I seen a Ghatak wear wings.


----------



## Koovie

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Thats not slithering.It was a method of fast extraction after slithering.Para were carrying VZ in the most recent documentary about Dhruvs...how can I say that?It's coz of their helmet and eyewear..regulars don't get to wear eyewear to create a "discipline".
> 
> Airborne troops are specially trained in Agra and Ghataks are not sent there.Ghataks are sent to Commando School..I would like to see which officer of the IA said this.Lastly airborne troops wear wings..never have I seen a Ghatak wear wings.



AFAIK some regiments already use new helmets and eyeprotection.

Mechanized infantry






Bihar regiment (note the soldier holding an AK in the backround)


----------



## KS

^^ The guy in the background looks like a Frenchie.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Koovie said:


> AFAIK some regiments already use new helmets and eyeprotection.
> 
> Mechanized infantry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bihar regiment (note the soldier holding an AK in the backround)



Surely but in high profile exercises.

By the way I was talking about the Oakley type sun shades not this.

And in the IA only Para are airborne and they wear maroon beret...Ghataks are not airborne and they don't wear maroon beret.Ghataks get selected in turns and are sent to Commando school.They are shock troops and not a special force...it's not an exclusive group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Arjun MKII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

BSF:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Gifts from across the border*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Che Guevara



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

How would one differentiate between Ghataks & ordinary infantry ?


----------



## Che Guevara



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

I think that IAF will going to buy C-27Js...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

KS said:


> How would one differentiate between Ghataks & ordinary infantry ?



Ghataks are not a special force or a special unit but a special bunch of the most skilled and most fit troops from a unit.They are regular infantrymen who are given commando training.They are not airborne or underwater divers etc.Their purpose is to give the infantry battalion edge in a war and relieve some stress on the SF.

Since they are infantrymen from the same unit hence no special badges and kits maybe the kits are gonna change now.We will have to wait and watch.

And most importantly the guys keep rotating or switching since they are regularly posted in RR,NSG and training schools etc so others come and fill up te place


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Koovie said:


>



republic day rehearsal?


----------



## Koovie

truthseeker2010 said:


> republic day rehearsal?



I think so, would make sense


----------



## truthseeker2010

Koovie said:


> I think so, would make sense



chill dude... i thought the fun shows as if it is passing out...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alexx12lucyy

Is it just me or the chinese is taller than the Indian?

hi welcome to this website
Is it just me or the chinese is taller than the Indian?

hi 
Is it just me or the chinese is taller than the Indian?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

alexx12lucyy said:


> Is it just me or the chinese is taller than the Indian?
> 
> hi welcome to this website
> Is it just me or the chinese is taller than the Indian?
> 
> hi
> Is it just me or the chinese is taller than the Indian?



No, it is just you. You seem to be dumber than most posters here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

BSF












Black INSAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-






-






-






-






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



AWESOME PIC!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Saryu

Saryu class Naval Offshore Patrol vessels (OPV)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Goa shipyard Ltd:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

NDTV doc on the IA's infantry officer "commando" school:


??? ?? ?????? : ???? ?? ?????? Video: NDTV.com



The "commando" name is pretty misleading as this school is mandatory for every infantry officer of the IA.


+glad to see the weapon handling skills of the IA is now up to the mark.

I wish this series cover some more "interesting" areas of the military- the Garud and PARA (SF) coverage was EPIC-need more like this, the Ladak Scouts and this doc are a bit :meh. But tbf I'll take ANY doc on the Indian military, hope they keep making them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Sahyadri passes the INS SHIVLAIK:





Notice the LRAD onbaord the SHIVLAIK class (on the far right of the pic)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



Andaman ???????


----------



## Paan Singh

IAF chief in israel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> INS Sahyadri passes the INS SHIVLAIK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the LRAD onbaord the SHIVLAIK class (on the far right of the pic)


 @Abingdonboy, that was a nifty catch. 
LRADS are now being fitted on some shipsas an effective non-lethal weapon.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> @Abingdonboy, that was a nifty catch.
> LRADS are now being fitted on some shipsas an effective non-lethal weapon.



I believe they are being fitted on all larger new IN vessels and are also being fitted on some of the older large IN vessels.


----------



## Koovie

Is it only me or does the Tu 142 have a rear gun station with a gun?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Koovie said:


> Is it only me or does the Tu 142 have a rear gun station with a gun?



Older Bears had a twin cannon barbette in the tail. Not any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Capt.Popeye said:


> Older Bears had a twin cannon barbette in the tail. Not any more.



I thought so as well, but I think I can see a "black stick" in the tail of the plane, thats what confuses me.

Saryu class offshore patrol vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

*Indian army jawan offering namaz and serving his motherland.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Koovie said:


> I thought so as well, but I think I can see a "black stick" in the tail of the plane, thats what confuses me.



The Bears are a design from the early Cold War era, when BVR and suchlike weapons did not exist. So large Bombers of that time all had tail guns for self-protection. Even large transports had them. Now they are redundant.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> The Bears are a design from the early Cold War era, when BVR and suchlike weapons did not exist. So large Bombers of that time all had tail guns for self-protection. Even large transports had them. Now they are redundant.


Indeed-the IAF's IL-76 had them too but the entire section was removed during their overhaul some years back. Like you said- they are redundant today.



StormShadow said:


> *Indian army jawan offering namaz and serving his motherland.*


Doesn't look IA- maybe JK police?

IA don't allow such beards unless they you SF on deployment/readying for deployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormShadow

Abingdonboy said:


> IA don't allow such beards unless they you SF on deployment/readying for deployment.


Maybe this brother is being deployed in some mission.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

And SF don't use INSAS.


----------



## Koovie

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> And SF don't use INSAS.



They used it till they got better stuff


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Koovie said:


> They used it till they got better stuff



Even the RR has never used INSAS and I have seen Para Commandos mostly with VZ and Ak...if you are talking about Marcos and Garud or peace environments then I would say they are not facing the heat which Army SF face in North and N-E.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> NDTV doc on the IA's infantry officer "commando" school:
> 
> 
> ??? ?? ?????? : ???? ?? ?????? Video: NDTV.com
> 
> 
> 
> The "commando" name is pretty misleading as this school is mandatory for every infantry officer of the IA.
> 
> 
> +glad to see the weapon handling skills of the IA is now up to the mark.
> 
> I wish this series cover some more "interesting" areas of the military- the Garud and PARA (SF) coverage was EPIC-need more like this, the Ladak Scouts and this doc are a bit :meh. But tbf I'll take ANY doc on the Indian military, hope they keep making them!




This is where the Ghataks are trained...The Commando School in Belgaum.The training is also given to some non infantry officers and it was good to see a Afghani student.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> This is where the Ghataks are trained...The Commando School in Belgaum.The training is also given to some non infantry officers and it was good to see a Afghani student.



Btw @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR do you agree about the improvement in weapon handling skIlls now demonstrated by most of the IA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Btw @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR do you agree about the improvement in weapon handling skIlls now demonstrated by most of the IA?



Yup..the correct stance reduces the reaction time but it's hard to make it understand to some oldies as I was once reading your debate on BR about the "tactical stance" lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baker

regarding weapon handling..... we can see a lot of difference from western armies and that of some Asian countries [including IA]...

especially in the weapon holding position in battle situations , here people preferred to hold below chest but US/european armies preferred to keep in line with their eye.... 

am not sure which is best , obviously second one looks cool....

is it because of the rifles that we are having , we are following these holding position..? i meant traditionally we are having heavy and no scope rifles, so our army used with these holding position....

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

baker said:


> regarding weapon handling..... we can see a lot of difference from western armies and that of some Asian countries [including IA]...
> 
> especially in the weapon holding position in battle situations , here people preferred to hold below chest but US/european armies preferred to keep in line with their eye....
> 
> am not sure which is best , obviously second one looks cool....
> 
> is it because of the rifles that we are having , we are following these holding position..? i meant traditionally we are having heavy and no scope rifles, so our army used with these holding position....
> 
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



If you ask me then this is the correct stance when in hunting mode.Notice the position of the shoulders and his face plus his grip of the weapon.This stance provides the best accuracy in my opinion.













Keeping the gun on the shoulders in not a good way as it reduces the reaction time.Your barrel should point at the direction your eyes are pointing this is what i was told.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baker

thanks for the reply............... But these positions will be helpful for the weapon with smaller length , doing the same with our INSAS will be difficult ...... that may be the reason we were not following this position
what u think...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

baker said:


> thanks for the reply............... But these positions will be helpful for the weapon with smaller length , doing the same with our INSAS will be difficult ...... that may be the reason we were not following this position
> what u think...



No holding the longer weapon wont be too different I guess...There is a Rocky and Mayur show on CIJWS...in which there is a small part showing room intervention procedure by Infantrymen using INSAS where you can see them holding the gun in the same way...sorry I can't post the video as I am on mobile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR ^^AK and clones have no cheek weld to begin with... the reason was due to philosphy of use... Western rifles and older generation of russian rifles were built with good combs for effective sight picture and good grouping. AK users strayed away from shot placement into suppressing fire modes of ensuring putting maximum lead down range while leaving shot placement to DM's. Western forces on the other hand continued their tradition of effective shot placement leaving the suppressing modes to specialist carrying LMG's. Hence due to their phil of use, there is no shooting from the hip or half a$$ing the shouldered rifle. 

Good cheek weld





Incorrect cheek weld





Ak buttstock upgrade with adjustable comb:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Sandy_3126

Thanks for the info...but I was talking about the shoulders and the positioning of the barrel but you pointed out something which I had little clue about ie the position of the face.


----------



## kurup

* NSG Commandos*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

*MiG 29 UPG*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Sandy_3126
> 
> Thanks for the info...but I was talking about the shoulders and the positioning of the barrel but you pointed out something which I had little clue about ie the position of the face.



If you are shooting a rifle, you would need to shoulder it... I have a hard time understanding what exactly you are trying to say. 

If you are referring not to shoulder the rifle before shooting for response time? because that in my opinion would not make any sense


----------



## kurup




----------



## MilSpec

kurup said:


> *Sniper*


Thats not a military sniper, it's a civilian hunter, hunting what looks like either turkey/pheasant with a , mossberg 930m or alike shotgun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

*First Prithvi Missile tested from Shriharikota in 1988*








All images from BR


----------



## kurup

sandy_3126 said:


> Thats not a military sniper, it's a civilian hunter, hunting what looks like either turkey/pheasant with a , mossberg 930m or alike shotgun



You may be right sir ......Got the images from BR ........Deleting it.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

sandy_3126 said:


> If you are shooting a rifle, you would need to shoulder it... I have a hard time understanding what exactly you are trying to say.
> 
> If you are referring not to shoulder the rifle before shooting for response time? because that in my opinion would not make any sense



My point was the way u shoulder a rifle.I am finding it hard to explain too but I have seen Police units and para military units not shouldering it properly...I wasn't talking about Rambo type firing. Lol

I was told by my instructor that you need to shoulder the gun properly for accuracy and to reduce the effects of recoil.



kurup said:


> * NSG Commandos*



Fcking Awesome...plz post it in the SF thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

NSG Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Fcking Awesome...plz post it in the SF thread!



Already posted ............

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/43257-indian-special-forces-41.html#post3836953

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

@ sandy_3126


I was talking about this...i dont like the way they hold their weapon.


----------



## Koovie

kurup said:


> * NSG Commandos*




*HOLY ******* ****! I CANT BELIEVE MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> @ sandy_3126
> 
> 
> I was talking about this...i dont like the way they hold their weapon.



Thats a photo op not a tactical situation...... most of the time during patrols soldiers have thier rifles hanging in the front on slings instead...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

sandy_3126 said:


> Thats a photo op not a tactical situation...... most of the time during patrols soldiers have thier rifles hanging in the front on slings instead...



Thats the LOC i guess and suppose the enemy suddenly comes in front..so in that situation in this stance the soldier will take longer to react than a soldier holding the gun in the proper way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Changing of guards at Rashtrapati Bhavan* (08 Dec 2012)​

















Ankit_Pujari said:


> NSG Commandos


Hiding your face while showing your pic on the ID


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

cloud_9 said:


> Hiding your face while showing your pic on the ID



Can you read his name for us?..I guess no?...Hiding face is for not getting recognised while id is for getting recognised by the right people.Its good for safety.It would require binocular vision to read his name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> No holding the longer weapon wont be too different I guess...There is a Rocky and Mayur show on CIJWS...in which there is a small part showing room intervention procedure by Infantrymen using INSAS where you can see them holding the gun in the same way...sorry I can't post the video as I am on mobile.





baker said:


> thanks for the reply............... But these positions will be helpful for the weapon with smaller length , doing the same with our INSAS will be difficult ...... that may be the reason we were not following this position
> what u think...


Watch from 1.26:






Regaular IA (non-SF) using the INSAS the _right _way. From a doc of CIJWS from 2009 IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

cloud_9 said:


> Hiding your face while showing your pic on the ID



What do you expect? Would you want to have the pic on the ID be of the operator with his mask on? What would be the point in the ID then?! lol! These IDs are a must in the modern age


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


>



I'm pretty sure that by 2020 the BREN will be out of serivice.


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm pretty sure that by 2020 the BREN will be out of serivice.



lets hope for it ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Seems that some BSF units got some proper gear and not only new small arms


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Seems that some BSF units got some proper gear and not only new small arms



ALL BSF units have this just the pics from before were a photo-op.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


>



Seriously ............ Is the final test true ???


----------



## cloud_9

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Can you read his name for us?..I guess no?...Hiding face is for not getting recognised while id is for getting recognised by the right people.Its good for safety.It would require binocular vision to read his name.





Abingdonboy said:


> What do you expect? Would you want to have the pic on the ID be of the operator with his mask on? What would be the point in the ID then?! lol! These IDs are a must in the modern age



Ok let me rephrase "Hiding your face while flashing your ID (w/ a pic) infront of the camera"


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*
Astra BVRAAM*


----------



## kurup

*Road-mobile TELs developed so far by both the DRDO and L&T for NLOS-BSMs , TBMs and strategic BMs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*DRDO-developed Ku-band active radar seeker (laboratory-model) for the PDV exo-atmospheric interceptor missile*


----------



## kurup

*LSP 8*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> Seriously ............ Is the final test true ???



Yep and same for NSG. I'll post pics later as I'm on my mobile right now.


----------



## Tuchha

Behold !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Koovie said:


>



why have all these 4 ppl wearing similar type of sunglasses?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Marshmallow said:


> why have all these 4 ppl wearing similar type of sunglasses?



Probably for one of the following reasons:
1.they are standard issue IAF gear for their pilots
2.they were made to wear them for an Ad-Shoot for the manufacturer
3.they are all good friends
4.their wives/girl-friends are all good friends
5.they got a good discount because they bought 4 identical pairs together

Now take your pick from those reasons. 



Tuchha said:


> Behold !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is one hell of a BIG PENCIL.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

kurup said:


> Andaman ???????



Most Probably. It is.

-------------------


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Marshmallow said:


> why have all these 4 ppl wearing similar type of sunglasses?



Open image in new tab, and watch closely,they are all 4 totally different shades.


============




kurup said:


> * NSG Commandos*






Ankit_Pujari said:


> NSG Commandos



Now!! this is some cool sh!t !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymous_bot

Marshmallow said:


> why have all these 4 ppl wearing similar type of sunglasses?



These are called aviators for a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Marshmallow said:


> why have all these 4 ppl wearing similar type of sunglasses?



The IAF gives all their pilots these shades.


----------



## MilSpec

Abingdonboy said:


> The IAF gives all their pilots these shades.



CSD canteen maal... I have one too!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymous_bot

Not sure if its a beauty or a beast!!!


----------



## Tuchha



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Capt.Popeye

anonymous_bot said:


> Not sure if its a beauty or a beast!!!




Maybe think of it as a Beauty that can do Beastly things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

More Pics C-17s:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-






A-5 

-






_There Are No Excuses...When It Comes To National Security...!!!_

R.E.S.P.E.C.T

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

kurup said:


> *LSP 8*



is it just me or is lsp 8 a little bit longer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> _There Are No Excuses...When It Comes To National Security...!!!_
> 
> R.E.S.P.E.C.T










@Abingdonboy ........Dude , Where are the training pics of MARCOS ???


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> @Abingdonboy ........Dude , Where are the training pics of MARCOS ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


>




That's fcuking insane ...........

If there was provision , I would have given you a dozen more thanks for this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

kurup said:


> That's fcuking insane ...........
> 
> If there was provision , I would have given you a dozen more thanks for this post.



Its not quite so dramatic as that- the target center is about 3 feet from the hand of the man holding it.
If the shooter hits the holder then he should become a "Bollywood Policeman".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> That's fcuking insane ...........
> 
> If there was provision , I would have given you a dozen more thanks for this post.



lol- NSG do similar training as well.



Capt.Popeye said:


> Its not quite so dramatic as that- the target center is about 3 feet from the hand of the man holding it.
> If the shooter hits the holder then he should become a "Bollywood Policeman".



They get *a lot* closer than this mate- these just happened to be the easiest CAPS to post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


>



WTF?! Wow thats amazing... you really need to trust your buddy.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> WTF?! Wow thats amazing... you really need to trust your buddy.



All part of such training- trusting yourself (in making the shot) and trusting your buddy (taking the shot).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

IN VBSS team (on the left)








can anyone identify the weapons in the hands of the sailors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Koovie said:


> WTF?! Wow thats amazing... you really need to trust your buddy.



Yes that is there. And the need to make sure that you are trust-worthy yourself. That is the absolute basis for soldiering and fieldcraft; regardless of whether you are Commander or Commanded.

Little space for solitary Rambos nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> lol- NSG do similar *training* as well.
> They get a lot closer than this mate- these just happened to be the easiest CAPS to post.



What about PARA SF and Garud ??

Do they undergo the same training as well ??

And by training you mean they do this repeatedly .


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> What about PARA SF and Garud ??
> 
> Do they undergo the same training as well ??
> 
> And by training you mean they do this repeatedly .



I'm unsure of the exact details of the training by all Indian SOFs all i know is MARCOs and NSG do this for sure- the others could do I just can't confirm. And naturally they do such drill repeatedly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## james5

Its looks really great.Thanks to sharing beautiful image.


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

kurup said:


> What about PARA SF and Garud ??
> 
> Do they undergo the same training as well ??
> 
> And by training you mean they do this repeatedly .



If you watch the NDTV Rocky and Mayur show on CIJWS you would get to see even regulars do similar training where 4-4 soldiers on each side are walking towards each other and firing in between their opposite buddy that too with INSAS...So it will be only logical to assume that SF would be one step ahead like for eg a Para SF has to take the same shot hanging upside down on a rope with MP5 in his hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

*AGNI 5*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Another UPG Fulcrum...
These lethal birds will serve us for a long time^^


----------



## Koovie

2end part of the NDTV coverage of the commando school for officers.

?????-?????? ?? ???? ?? ?? ?????? ???????? Video: NDTV.com


I hope that the training equipment (helmets, gear) is not the one they use in combat, its like back to WW2 style 

Their physical capabilities are awesome, but equipment has been neglected like most infantry units in the IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

kurup said:


> Seriously ............ Is the final test true ???



Pretty sure they would be firing some kind of non-lethal ammo.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> 2end part of the NDTV coverage of the commando school for officers.
> 
> ?????-?????? ?? ???? ?? ?? ?????? ???????? Video: NDTV.com
> 
> 
> I hope that the training equipment (helmets, gear) is not the one they use in combat, its like back to WW2 style
> 
> Their physical capabilities are awesome, but equipment has been neglected like most infantry units in the IA.


Equipment wasn't great but it was a serious improvment from even 2 years ago! And the most important thing is the training they are being given and the skills they are demonstrating are excellent and contemporary.Look at their weapon handling skills- if this show had been done 2-3 years back you'd have seen the "old" style of shoot from the hip style handling. Remember the days when it was only the SFs that handled weapons the way shown in the vid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*K-15 SLBM Launch Video:- *








*Photos :-*







-






-







Livefist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

kurup said:


>



Interesting to see the Volvo Prime Movers towing the articulated TEL. Another change from the AL, TATA and TATRAs used earlier. Waiting to see the Mercedes-Benz Butros also being used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> Interesting to see the Volvo Prime Movers towing the articulated TEL. Another change from the AL, TATA and TATRAs used earlier. Waiting to see the Mercedes-Benz Butros also being used.



Sir it is not a new development seeing VOLVO used as the pullers for DRDO-devloped missile TELs. Have seen this for some time now. Wouldn't mind seeing the TATA PRIMA being used in this capacity (if it fits the specifications only). 


Have you heard any specific news about MB trucks coming in or was that a joke?


@Capt.Popeye Agni III pic from a while ago:






Agni IV:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

*LCH with new stub wings*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

Boeing&#39;s Official Photograph: Indian Air Force&#39;s C-17A Transport Aircraft In Flight [Ultra Hi-Res] - AA Me, IN

Indian Military Hardware Displayed At The 2013 Republic Day Parade [Photographs] - AA Me, IN

C-130J &#39;Super Hercules&#39; Aircraft Of The Indian Air Force [IAF] [Photographs] - AA Me, IN

IAF&#39;s C-17 Globemaster III Flown To The U.S. Edwards Air Force Base For Testing [Photographs] - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

@Abingdonboy, I was not joking in any way 
Just that the trailer payloads are getting heavier and even longer. The A-5 transporter has fully articulated axles for instance. Right now the BHP range of Prime Movers seems to rule out existing Tata and ALs. Volvos and Tatras are suitable (but Tatras are now under a cloud). The Butros range has been introduced in India lately, but I don't know if a suitable PM is yet there. There are lower powered MBs under the Bharat-Benz brand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> @Abingdonboy, I was not joking in any way
> Just that the trailer payloads are getting heavier and even longer. The A-5 transporter has fully articulated axles for instance. Right now the BHP range of Prime Movers seems to rule out existing Tata and ALs. Volvos and Tatras are suitable (but Tatras are now under a cloud). The Butros range has been introduced in India lately, but I don't know if a suitable PM is yet there. There are lower powered MBs under the Bharat-Benz brand.


The DRDO seems happy with the VOLVOS so I see no reason why they would look to MB unless MB can offer some amazing deal.

+ sir do you mean MB "ACTROS" range- not Butros?!!


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

MKI landing at Leh:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arushbhai

Abingdonboy said:


>





kurup said:


> That's fcuking insane ...........
> 
> If there was provision , I would have given you a dozen more thanks for this post.





Koovie said:


> WTF?! Wow thats amazing... you really need to trust your buddy.





Capt.Popeye said:


> Yes that is there. And the need to make sure that you are trust-worthy yourself. That is the absolute basis for soldiering and fieldcraft; regardless of whether you are Commander or Commanded.
> 
> Little space for solitary Rambos nowadays.


You kids acting like the guy is shooting an apple off the other guys head. Grow a pair you over hyped kids, its a big target couple of feet away from the man. If you seriously think that the guy holding the flag could get hurt, you need to get a serious mental check up.


----------



## Koovie

arushbhai said:


> You kids acting like the guy is shooting an apple off the other guys head. Grow a pair you over hyped kids, its a big target couple of feet away from the man. If you seriously think that the guy holding the flag could get hurt, you need to get a serious mental check up.



he is shooting after completing an obstacle course of several km with full combat load, its a difference from just standing still and shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Koovie said:


>



In Chennai for sea level test

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Koovie

Commie hunters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Koovie

arp2041 said:


>




are those pics new ones, or were they shot before the boiler incident?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Koovie

Norwegian P3 orion flying over the Viki





AMCA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

1974









1998

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S-DUCT

Arjun MBT pics from inside DRDO (credit:kunal biswas ***)



















> Panoramic view









> Multifunctional Display slaved with Panoramic sight


Loader Place














> Driver seat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LURKER

*DHRUV * 














source : BR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Che Guevara



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

Koovie said:


>



wow !! what are these Orange balloons...? Does it allow the helicopter to float on water?


----------



## Koovie

Supply&Demand said:


> wow !! what are these Orange balloons...? Does it allow the helicopter to float on water?




yes in case of an emergency landing in water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tuchha

MSMC In Black Ops 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie




----------



## RajeHind

Arjun MBT on Discovery Channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X

Koovie said:


> BSF



What's the gun other then tavor and ak?


----------



## Koovie

Agent X said:


> What's the gun other then tavor and ak?



Beretta MX4 Storm, the replacement for the WW2 era sterling smgs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

@Koovie evidunnu kiittunnanna eee photokalu????


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

nair said:


> @Koovie evidunnu kiittunnanna eee photokalu????



Google images ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ it's predecessor:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

+ ^^ has anyone noticed that "slime lights" are becoming more and more common on Indian military a/c these days? And not just on US-origin a/c as you'd expect. I've seen them on LCA and now the Mig-29K also.

@sancho is this part of an offical procedure now ie to get all their a/c with such lighting?


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> + ^^ has anyone noticed that "slime lights" are becoming more and more common on Indian military a/c these days? And not just on US-origin a/c as you'd expect. I've seen them on LCA and now the Mig-29K also.
> 
> @sancho is this part of an offical procedure now ie to get all their a/c with such lighting?




Don't know about it, but an interesting point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subanday

Hum to taras he gye aisee PARADES ko ........ dil ro raha hay aur ansoo thum nahin rahay .... hum dil de chukay sanam.... kya yehe pyaar hay...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

*Indian Army Corps of Signals*


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pretty cool, behind the scenes look:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie




----------



## third eye

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ it's predecessor:



... and its predecessor. The rugged AN 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

Koovie said:


>


Wow!!! Tejas looks absolutely beautiful and completely different.. Is this Mk II?



Koovie said:


>



This is the one of the best pics of Dhruv i have seen...kudos to the Photographer!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Supply&Demand said:


> Wow!!! Tejas looks absolutely beautiful and completely different.. Is this Mk II?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one of the best pics of Dhruv i have seen...kudos to the Photographer!!!!



No its MK1 ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Supply&Demand said:


> This is the one of the best pics of Dhruv i have seen...kudos to the Photographer!!!!



It is Rudra not Dhruv.


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## whitefox011

removed-not mki pics


----------



## Koovie

whitefox011 said:


>



These are no MKIs The first one is a single seater and none of them has got canards. They are probably Russian Knights SU 27s


----------



## whitefox011



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EzioAltaïr

whitefox011 said:


>



I suggest that you remove the picture. They *are* part of the Russian Knights, the pic doesn't belong on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## whitefox011



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dandpatta

look like S.O ? Going forward, pls put some descriptions if possible.



Paan Singh said:


>


----------



## Koovie

Dandpatta said:


> look like S.O ? Going forward, pls put some descriptions if possible.



Para SF in the US in case you dont know ^^


----------



## Koovie

Jaguars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

What were they talking about.......???


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Koovie said:


> What were they talking about.......???



The differences and similarities between Rajnikant and Jackie Chan movies !!!! 

But it looks like a seriously animated discussion.


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Jaguars



Cool IM Jags- rare sighting!


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

^ What an absolute beaut!!!Cannot wait for the say when there are 100+ of these in IA service!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS

Took this on my way to Amritsar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IBRIS

To Amritsar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


>




On second thoughts , the stub wings doesnot look that bad..........


----------



## Koovie




----------



## kurup

Completed 2000 posts ............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

kurup said:


> Completed 2000 posts ............


Congrats, you are a senior now !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Koovie said:


> Congrats, you are a senior now !!



Thanks aliya ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COAS convoy:


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

RPK said:


> h
> [IMG]http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/555880_341873435917301_702183430_n.jpg




Captain Vikram Batra *PVC * on the left.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## whitefox011



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


>



Wow!! 

Awesome video mate!!  

Best part 2:54 to 3:01

Nicely done by IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Nicely done by IAF.



+ Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> + Abingdonboy



Well that's obvious as its uploaded on your YT channel. 

That's why i said _"Awesome Video Mate" _

You are Doing really Good Job mate, Looking forward to see more glorious work of yours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Well that's obvious as its uploaded on your YT channel.
> 
> That's why i said _"Awesome Video Mate" _
> 
> You are Doing really Good Job mate, Looking forward to see more glorious work of yours



Mate- just joking around!


+ thanks!

Stay tuned!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whitefox011




----------



## RKhan

How come half of your soldiers aren't wearing vests?


----------



## Abingdonboy

RKhan said:


> How come half of your soldiers aren't wearing vests?



When they are deployed in a combat zone they all do, when not they don't- every military operates like this.

---------------------------------------








My latest video:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Killswitch

You have a valid point. The IA, and paras face a massive shortage in BPJ's. F INSAS is supposed to solve this problem but it is far behind schedule.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Killswitch said:


> You have a valid point. The IA, and paras face a massive shortage in BPJ's. F INSAS is supposed to solve this problem but it is far behind schedule.



Our army has no shortage of BPJs. They may not be extremely advanced BPJs, but we certainly have them.


----------



## kurup

*LCA releasing flares*


----------



## KS

Must be the BSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Su 30 MKI production by HAL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

From Aero India 2013 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

Exercise Iron Fist 2013 [Photographs] - AA Me, IN


----------



## kurup

Don't know where to post it .........Cute little kid singing INDIAN National Anthem ...........must watch .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RKhan

Abingdonboy said:


> When they are deployed in a combat zone they all do, when not they don't- every military operates like this.



Well i'm look at the pictures and every pic where your solider looks like he is deployed near the border or COIN isn't wearing a vest. (About 50 percent)


----------



## Abingdonboy

RKhan said:


> Well i'm look at the pictures and every pic where your solider looks like he is deployed near the border or COIN isn't wearing a vest. (About 50 percent)



I don't know what you're looking at but it is a fact that regular IA now wear BPJs 100% of the time when it combat zones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*
Two R-60MK AAMs fitted on an Indian Air Force MiG-21Bis.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

NSG


----------



## Nishan_101

Abingdonboy said:


>



Have there any news that IAF is going to order another 20 of these as people have suggested that IAF wants about 30 of these along with 20+ C-130J30s


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> Have there any news that IAF is going to order another 20 of these as people have suggested that IAF wants about 30 of these along with 20+ C-130J30s



We'll have to wait a few months after the first C-17 lands in India for such news.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

battle hardened PARA SF (militaryphotos.net)


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Koovie said:


>



NSG or MARCOS ??


----------



## Capt.Popeye

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> NSG or MARCOS ??



NSG Commandos,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Another newly upgraded state of the art Mig 29 UPG in Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

Weapons Systems Being Tested In India's Indigenous WSI Rudra Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Interesting camo on the 2end AK







Battlefield surveillance system, the IA has modernized quite a lot but the basic gear of most infantry units is still awful...










The perhaps most beautiful shot of an IAF fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*From Aero India 13*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whitefox011



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

CRPF guys love their Tavors


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

#Tbt Kargil








> *Capt. Neikezhakuo Kenguruse, 25**
> 2 Rajputana Rifles, MAHA VIR CHAKRA
> June 28, 1999, Lone Hill, Drass Sector. When his feet were slipping off a rock face at 16,000 foot and -10 degrees C, he kicked his boots off, got a foothold for his commandos, killed four enemy soldiers, before being shot off the cliff.










> *Capt. Keishing Clifford Nongrum, 25**
> 12 Jammu & Kashmir Light Infantry, MAHA VIR CHAKRA
> His moment: July 1, 1999, just short of post 4812. A strong leader, Nongrum charged and destroyed a bunker alone, fought hand-to-hand with Pakistani soldiers, and attacked another bunker before he was killed.











> *Havaldar Yogendra Singh Yadav, 25*
> 18 Grenadiers, PARAM VIR CHAKRA
> His moment: July 4, 1999, Tiger Hill. The only survivor of an attack that killed 6 of his comrades and riddled him with 15 bullets. Yadav&#8217;s solo counter-attack killed 7 enemy soldiers. Strapping up his broken arm, he rolled down the hill to warn others.












> *Capt. Vijyant Thapar, 22**
> 2 Rajputana Rifles, VIR CHAKRA
> His moment: June 29. Vijyant brought the first victory to his unit by capturing Barbad Bunker on Tololing Top. Later, while attacking a bunker during an assault on Knoll, the fourth-generation officer laid down his life.












> *Capt. Vikram Batra, 24**
> 13, Jammu & Kashmir Rifles, PARAM VIR CHAKRA
> His moment: June 20, Point 5140. Under heavy fire, Batra reached the top and hurled two grenades at an enemy machine gun post and killed three soldiers in close combat. He carried on despite being seriously wounded, inspiring his men to recapture the peak.












> *Col. Sonam Wangchuk, 45*
> Ladakh Scouts, MAHA VIR CHAKRA
> His moment: May 30, Batalik, Chorbat La sub-sector. At a time the Indian army was in the dark about the extent of Pakistani infiltration, Wangchuk captured an18,500-ft high cliff, without artillery support.












> *Major Balwan Singh Panghal, 35*
> 18 Grenadiers, MAHA VIR CHAKRA
> His moment: July 2, Tiger Hill. Major Balwan and his platoon recaptured the 16,500 foot high vantage point that proved to be a turning point of the war. Balwan was hit by two bullets in his leg and arm, but still led his men.












> *WG. Commander Kambampati Nachiketa, 36*
> 9 Squadron &#8220;Wolfpack,&#8221; Vayu Sena Medal (Gallantry)
> His moment: May 27, 1999, Kargil. After his MiG-27 flamed out, Nachiketa was the only Indian pilot to be taken prisoner by Pakistan. After an 8-day ordeal at Rawalpindi Jail, he returned to tell the tale.




Salute

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hindustani

> The Bofors gun being positioned by jawans at Drass War Memorial as part of two-day programme organised by the army to celebrate the 10th anniversary of Operation Vijay, India's victory in Kargil conflict, in Drass.












> Kanwar Devi and Gangu Devi, from a Rajasthan village, watch Tiger Hill from binoculars. Parents of army men dead in the Kargil war reached the war zone and saw the peaks where their children died, most for the first time, in a commemoration ceremony at Drass on Saturday.










> An Indian Army band rehearses for Vijay Diwas at Drass war memorial. The Tiger Hill was recaptured by Indian Army on 5th July 1999.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

One of the IN's Mine Warfare Data Centres (MWDC):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

* Interceptor Boat ICGS C-154*


----------



## Abingdonboy

An Indian Navy VBSS team:





INS SHAKTI:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> An Indian Navy VBSS team:
> 
> INS SHAKTI:



That is INS Shakti at the Port Klang passenger terminal in Malaysia.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Friendship Jump: Paratroopers from India & Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Actually not OT:
Netaji with Indian Wehrmacht soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Backbencher

Omg.....how on earth did i missed this thread since joining pdf 
Great thread guys ; i'll contribute to this lovely thread whenever possible .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

really really impressive thread. keep it going guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

From India Army official twitter handle (@adgpi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whitefox011

MI35 HIND

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit_Pujari

Sukhoi Su-30 MKI Flanker Fighters Of The Indian Air Force [IAF] [Photographs] - 01 Of 02 - AA Me, IN

Sukhoi Su-30 MKI Flanker Fighter Of The Indian Air Force [IAF] [Photographs] - 02 Of 02 - AA Me, IN


----------



## kurup

whitefox011 said:


>



Not Indian soldiers .


----------



## Abingdonboy

(From L to R) P47 INS Karmuk (Kora class corvette), L41 INS Jalashwa (Austin class amphibious transport dock), L58 INS Jyoti (Komandarm Fedko class oiler), INS Viraat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF's SPYDER ADS 

Firing the Python 5 missile:






Command & Control Unit:






Missile Loading Unit:





*
Notice that the TATA LPTA 1623 6X6 and LPTA 3138 8X8 are the carrier vehicles!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## whitefox011



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup




----------



## kurup




----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF's SPYDER ADS
> 
> Firing the Python 5 missile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Command & Control Unit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missile Loading Unit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Notice that the TATA LPTA 1623 6X6 and LPTA 3138 8X8 are the carrier vehicles!*



Just read that India plans to operate *18 batteries (108 launchers with 750 Python-5 and 750 Derby missiles)*. Now going by the accuracy of these top notch missiles i think in future Indian wars they will play a vital role. 1000 fighters to minimum kha jayenge ye Pythons and Derbys 



kurup said:


>



Aur baki ko Akash le doobega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whitefox011



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

SPYDER sam:


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any idea who these guys are:






For sure not SF, Ghataks possibly? Notice the MP5 on the left.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

http://postimage.org/image/yv2z8z6vt/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1ndy

OMG! This is awesome.


----------



## airuah

saw this on FB yesterday


----------



## Koovie

*mhhh camo looks Russian to me....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARKY

It is in fact Russian.


----------



## li0nheart

Never knew that T-90 can fly!! :-D
Great pic. but is it "Indian army" T-90?

Never knew that T-90 can fly!! :-D
Great pic. but is it "Indian army" T-90?


----------



## Backbencher

Screambowl said:


> View image: 313440 10151469492489019 120226849 n



Who would ever want to fry itself by coming near this beast's way .
Truly majestic


----------



## Skull and Bones

And you opened a separate thread only for this?


----------



## Screambowl

Skull and Bones said:


> And you opened a separate thread only for this?



I am doing show off .

Mods will merge it with the Indian Military media gallery

One thing is noticeable that they can fire while in air with accuracy and remain balanced.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Nice....


----------



## Koovie

li0nheart said:


> Never knew that T-90 can fly!! :-D
> Great pic. but is it "Indian army" T-90?
> 
> Never knew that T-90 can fly!! :-D
> Great pic. but is it "Indian army" T-90?




No Russian Army.


----------



## ANPP

The funniest part is that this pic is from a ceremony not from any exercise.


----------



## Paan Singh

&#8206;92 yrs old war decorated soldier, Hony Capt Ishwar Singh, VrC being helped on stage

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

T-90s can fly ..... Hear that chinese and pakistanis , what will your Al khalids ever do to a flying T-90 !!!


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

A shot of the Mysore launching two of its Switchblade Cruise Missiles simultaneously from its KT-184 launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Some old pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Military Quiz 101: Guess the Subs name & win my THANKS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frank Martin

arp2041 said:


> Military Quiz 101: Guess the Subs name & win my THANKS



INS Sindhuraksh (kilo class). it's in the url too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

IA mine sweepers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whitefox011



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Awesome click, the mighty T90 Bhishmas, Smerch and Pinaka MBRLs!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Nirbhay Missile :-*






-






-






-






-






-






-







*This test was Partial Success, just wait for couple of Months for FULL SUCCESS *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigzgvr4




----------



## Koovie

bigzgvr4 said:


>




1. That left pic is old, modernization of the infantry has already started, the US pic is from Yudh Abhyas 2012. 
We cannot afford to equip +1 million men like the USA.

Indian Infantry from the same exercise:

















Furthermore:  We did not put much emphasis on smaller gadgets and other stuff for our infantry. This does not seem part of out military thinking. The infantry is capable to do its job as of now.

Apart from that the F-Insas program is gonna be realized in the coming years as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigzgvr4

Nice I what is f-insas can you provide some pics 

"thank you come again"


----------



## Koovie

bigzgvr4 said:


> Nice I what is f-insas can you provide some pics
> 
> "thank you come again"



F- Insas is the program to upgrade all Infantry regiments of the IA. There are several aspects, from new ARs (which are now being tested by the IA) over new uniforms/gear to hand held computers.

Some proposed stuff from private and public defense firms in India:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

bigzgvr4 said:


> Nice I what is f-insas can you provide some pics
> 
> "thank you come again"



F-INSAS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> F-INSAS has been taken up to equip Indian infantry with advanced weaponry, communication network and instant access to information on the battlefield.[1] This program is similar to the future soldier programs of other nations. F-INSAS includes a fully networked all-terrain, all-weather personal-equipment platform, enhanced firepower and mobility for the digitalised battlefield of the future.[2] The weight carried by soldiers will need to be reduced by at least 50%.[3]
> The fully integrated Infantry of tomorrow will be equipped with mission-oriented equipment integrated with his buddy soldier team, the sub-unit, as also the overall C4I2 (Command, Control, Communications Computers, Information and Intelligence) system.










Can be compared to the US army's "Land Warrior" program. 



The entire cost of the program will be in excess of $30BN by 2022.


by 2022 the entire face of the IA will look and operate differently right from the top brass to the grunt on the ground. Almsot every peaice of kit in the IA will be replaced or upgraded and new tech like helmet-mounted displays, new assualt rifles, new side arms, new sniper rifles, new GPMGs, new BPJs, new helmets etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

kurup said:


> A shot of the Mysore launching two of its Switchblade Cruise Missiles simultaneously from its KT-184 launcher.



What it means? They have Shot down 3 planes?


----------



## kurup

Nishan_101 said:


> What it means? They have Shot down 3 planes?



It just means they were intercepted and send back .


----------



## whitefox011

look at the camo on tavor


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EzioAltaïr

whitefox011 said:


> look at the camo on tavor



What helmet is that? Looks to thick too be metal bucket, but still does not cover the ears.


----------



## Koovie

EzioAltaïr;4038979 said:


> What helmet is that? Looks to thick too be metal bucket, but still does not cover the ears.



Looks like an Israeli helmet. And they are not made of metal.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Paan Singh said:


>




Is this recent Incident ? Any Video of this event ?


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Koovie said:


> Looks like an Israeli helmet. And they are not made of metal.



I had guessed that it was Kevlar but wasn't sure. Thanks for clarifying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

bigzgvr4 said:


>



First off, that helmet is FAR more protective than the US kevlar helmet. People assume that just because the patka helmet is made in India, it's not good. The patka has a layer of kevlar and a steel plate, while the US ACH only uses kevlar. Patka can stop AK bullets at 10m away, while ACH can only stop pistol bullets.

Everything else is right, our BP vests are heavier, and have less attachment points. Our gun is not as good, gloves may or may not be there, and boots are slightly inferior.

Our troops do have NV and thermal goggles. They don't attach to the helmet, that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

Done by Fighterman35 AMCA Aero India 2013 by ~fighterman35 on deviantART

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoUS

couldn't see the last page


----------



## Koovie

INS Vikramaditya undergoing trials


















Tejas















Boeing P8I patch






HAL LCH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

*Prototype French Rafale A01 Fighter Aircraft At The 1988 British Farnborough Airshow *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Boeing P8I patch



Cool, where'd you find this pic mate?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

EzioAltaïr;4038979 said:


> What helmet is that? Looks to thick too be metal bucket, but still does not cover the ears.



doesnt look like an israeli helmet... also why would indian army buy an inferior helmet when it has the AK bullet stopping patka?




EzioAltaïr;4039534 said:


> First off, that helmet is FAR more protective than the US kevlar helmet. People assume that just because the patka helmet is made in India, it's not good. The patka has a layer of kevlar and a steel plate, while the US ACH only uses kevlar. Patka can stop AK bullets at 10m away, *while ACH can only stop pistol bullets.*



Tht means USA is decades behind india in producing helmets?




> Our troops do have NV and thermal goggles. They don't attach to the helmet, that's all.



So how do they use it than?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> doesnt look like an israeli helmet... also why would indian army buy an inferior helmet when it has the AK bullet stopping patka?




This is a PARA and and they use these helmets because they are light-weight and specifically designed for paratroopers. 


Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Tht means USA is decades behind india in producing helmets?




Lol, of course not. The PATKA is a very specific helmet meant for a very specific mission ie protection during CT ops, it isn't the standard helmet of the IA rather the standard helmet of IA units deployed for CT ops. The helmets used by the US are much more general-purpose oreintated and as such outclass the PATKA in most areas including weight, ballistic protection, comfort, protection for the head from falls or knocks etc. 

The PATKA is very rudimentary and is designed purely to stop AK 7.62mm rounds at relatively close range and it does this well.



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> So how do they use it than?



In many cases thermal and NV devices are hand-held but the SF use helmet mounted NVGs and increasingly the RR, IA deployed on the LoC and SF are getting thermal and NV optics for their rifles. 


The IA will be making a decision on their next-gen rifle this (calender) year with deliveries beginning within 12 months and one of the equipment it will come with is thermal and NV optics so the entire IA will be getting these in due time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> doesnt look like an israeli helmet... also why would indian army buy an inferior helmet when it has the AK bullet stopping patka?



Protection is not the only factor in helmets. 

While Patka is more protective than the ACH, it lacks points for attaching NV goggles, is uncomfortable to wear and hard to mount comms on. Also it is rather heavy.

Also, the AK protection is only in the front, and around the sides of the head. On top and back there is only pistol protection.




> Tht means USA is decades behind india in producing helmets?



The Patka is simply a Kevlar helmet with an extra steel plate for the forehead. So it's more protective. USA chose user-friendly and tech-friendly helmets iver protection.





> So how do they use it than?



When needed, it can be held to the face. Not all soldiers carry it though. Again, the pic of the US soldier is from a training exercise, where they are always carrying their best equipment. See the pics of the respective Indians at the exercise, and you'll see my point.


----------



## Dandpatta

EzioAltaïr;4038979 said:


> What helmet is that? Looks to thick too be metal bucket, but still does not cover the ears.



The Israeli military helmets (ORLITE) have a more rounder "Mushroom" than the ones shown in this pic. I can't put a finger on the helmet this guy is wearing but as someone mentioned, these are for SO purposes and not standard issue IA helmets 

On the other hand, the IA (even standards) are a hodge podge of different models. Some units use modern Kevlar types as found in US Mil.. some units still use old steel buckets , some use Iraqi standard (M1 clones) . That said, the IA has never used the pure clone of the M1 bucket ever in its history... even the ones made in India don't have the unique shape of the M1 - 70s era onwards.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

*Interesting pic.... looks like a Chinese rifle (at least from my Battlefield 3 knowledge^^)
*






PS: Hope that we can perform the next Sino-Indian exercises ASAP 



Abingdonboy said:


> Cool, where'd you find this pic mate?



Google images ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## EzioAltaïr

Koovie said:


> *Interesting pic.... looks like a Chinese rifle (at least from my Battlefield 3 knowledge^^)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Hope that we can perform the next Sino-Indian exercises ASAP



Not sure what rifle it is. Looks like a bullpup.


----------



## Koovie

EzioAltaïr;4051268 said:


> Not sure what rifle it is. Looks like a bullpup.



Found it, Chinese Type 88

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Upgraded Bofors AA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Mig 29Ks are landing again on the INS Viki:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whitefox011

*BEST OF ARJUN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black_jack

It's just amazing


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Koovie

latest pic from March 20


----------



## Hindustani

Any news on the camo change?

And can someone identify this sniper rifle?


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Hindustani said:


> Any news on the camo change?
> 
> And can someone identify this sniper rifle?



http://camopedia.org/index.php?title=India

I think I found the camo on here. The ninth bullet-point has a series of images below it. Looks similar enough. Check the 11th point as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

EzioAltaïr;4067495 said:


> India - Camopedia
> 
> I think I found the camo on here. The ninth bullet-point has a series of images below it. Looks similar enough. Check the 11th point as well.



Thanks man. I've seen the IA use digital camo as well, is that only for the special forces as for now?


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Hindustani said:


> Thanks man. I've seen the IA use digital camo as well, is that only for the special forces as for now?



As of now, I've only seen MarCos of the Indian SFs in digital camo. Para and Garud still don't use it. The new VBSS teams, and the latest BSF battalions use digital camo (the former using US-style multi-cam and the latter using flecktarn camo).


----------



## Hindustani

EzioAltaïr;4067921 said:


> As of now, I've only seen MarCos of the Indian SFs in digital camo. Para and Garud still don't use it. The new VBSS teams, and the latest BSF battalions use digital camo (the former using US-style multi-cam and the latter using flecktarn camo).



I don't about MARCOS but I have a feeling you're referring to these guys 






As far as I know, MARCOS Commandos don't reveal their faces. I've been hearing Indian and other media sources call these guys MARCOS and then other sources claim that they belong to SPB (Sagar Prahari Bal). @Abingdonboy @sancho you guys mind clarifying this?


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Hindustani said:


> I don't about MARCOS but I have a feeling you're referring to these guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, MARCOS Commandos don't reveal their faces. I've been hearing Indian and other media sources call these guys MARCOS and then other sources claim that they belong to SPB (Sagar Prahari Bal). @Abingdonboy @sancho you guys mind clarifying this?



Abingdonboy says these guys belong to one of our VBSS teams, pointing out that they aren't covering their faces and don't have the SFs patch. 

These were the guys I referred to in the latter half of my post.

As far as MarCos are concerned, I only assumed so because of the fact that our VBSS teams have it. Then again, BSF have digi-cam yet Paras and Garud don't, so...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hindustani said:


> I don't about MARCOS but I have a feeling you're referring to these guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, MARCOS Commandos don't reveal their faces. I've been hearing Indian and other media sources call these guys MARCOS and then other sources claim that they belong to SPB (Sagar Prahari Bal). @Abingdonboy @sancho you guys mind clarifying this?



No doubt they are SPB. MARCOs aren't deployed as force protection during commissioning ceremonies.



EzioAltaïr;4067947 said:


> Abingdonboy says these guys belong to one of our VBSS teams, pointing out that they aren't covering their faces and don't have the SFs patch.
> 
> These were the guys I referred to in the latter half of my post.
> 
> As far as MarCos are concerned, I only assumed so because of the fact that our VBSS teams have it. Then again, BSF have digi-cam yet Paras and Garud don't, so...



Mate they aren't part of the VBSS unit of the IN, the SPB is an entirely separate force who aren't embarked on Naval vessels but are shore-based.


IN VBSS teams wear black/navy blue:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

EzioAltaïr;4067947 said:


> Abingdonboy says these guys belong to one of our VBSS teams, pointing out that they aren't covering their faces and don't have the SFs patch.
> 
> These were the guys I referred to in the latter half of my post.
> 
> As far as MarCos are concerned, I only assumed so because of the fact that our VBSS teams have it. Then again, BSF have digi-cam yet Paras and Garud don't, so...



MARCOS using digi-cam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Hindustani said:


> Any news on the camo change?
> 
> And can someone identify this sniper rifle?



Quite old pic, and the rifle is a Chinese SR.

CRPF also uses digi camo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Koovie said:


> Upgraded Bofors AA




 why they are in the air ?


----------



## StormShadow

Abingdonboy said:


> My latest vid:


Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

StormShadow said:


> Thank you



You're welcome buddy- stay tuned for more, I'm working on a new one as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Punjab SWAT team training:






Jesus Christ, they've got a bloody Negev (1.02)!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

*Chetah helicopter armed with machine guns (or cannons??).... reminds me of the US Little Birds used for special ops.

However, it cannot carry any soldiers.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Abingdonboy said:


> Punjab SWAT team training:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, they've got a bloody Negev (1.02)!!!!



Awesome vid! Also to be noted, these guys have digital camo too. 

Why do all our paramils and police forces have camo, but the army and 2 out of 3 SFs don't. *scratches head*



Koovie said:


> *Chetah helicopter armed with machine guns (or cannons??).... reminds me of the US Little Birds used for special ops.
> 
> However, it cannot carry any soldiers.
> 
> *



The pic is of a HAL Lancer, a heavily modified Cheetah, built for combat instead of transport. It has two .50 cal machine guns and six 70mm rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

EzioAltaïr;4071605 said:


> Awesome vid! Also to be noted, these guys have digital camo too.
> 
> Why do all our paramils and police forces have camo, but the army and 2 out of 3 SFs don't. *scratches head*



When the IA and IAF SFs want digi-cam they'll get it. Digi-cam is nothing special, it is not going to make a huge difference to the operational effectinvess of the concerned SOFs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Abingdonboy said:


> When the IA and IAF SFs want digi-cam they'll get it. Digi-cam is nothing special, it is not going to make a huge difference to the operational effectinvess of the concerned SOFs.



I know camo is not a huge difference, but every bit matter doesn't it. 

And yeah I have another question; from what I've read of camo, apparently the big patterns like the ones on IA uniforms are hard to recognize as humans in camo from a distance, though they are a dead giveaway from close. With the small patterns like CADPAT or MARPAT, it's hard to spot from up close, but easy from afar. Is there any in-between camo, that cannot be detected very easily either way?


----------



## Abingdonboy

EzioAltaïr;4071641 said:


> I know camo is not a huge difference, but every bit matter doesn't it.
> 
> And yeah I have another question; from what I've read of camo, apparently the big patterns like the ones on IA uniforms are hard to recognize as humans in camo from a distance, though they are a dead giveaway from close. With the small patterns like CADPAT or MARPAT, it's hard to spot from up close, but easy from afar. Is there any in-between camo, that cannot be detected very easily either way?



Take a look at the US' multi-cam:






It is said to be a blend between the "traditional" large print and the digi-cams and has proven to be very effective. If I had a say on what cam the Indian SFs (and regulars) would get it would be the multi-cam for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

INS Sindhurakshak in NORWAY on it's way back to India:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

P-8I Neptune Indian Systems..




-
Katrina Trying Her Hands At INSAS LMG During Her Visit To LoC Units In Rajouri.

Courtsy - IAF facebook page

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Picture says it all... (Its the Sikh Regiment patch)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agamdilawari

Abingdonboy said:


>



Look at the joy and feeling of pride on their faces

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Koovie

RPK said:


>





This WW2 era equipment makes me even more impatient for F-Insas.....


----------



## acetophenol

Koovie said:


> This WW2 era equipment makes me even more impatient for F-Insas.....




what ww 2 are equipment bro?


----------



## Dandpatta

This WW2 era equipment makes me even more impatient for F-Insas.....

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ilitary-picture-thread-338.html#ixzz2Oe5DOwFt

What exactly is WW2 era equipment in the above pix? (apart from the shin covers and helmets)?


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Dandpatta said:


> This WW2 era equipment makes me even more impatient for F-Insas.....
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ilitary-picture-thread-338.html#ixzz2Oe5DOwFt
> 
> What exactly is WW2 era equipment in the above pix? (apart from the INSAS and helmets)?



INSAS is not WWII era.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

acetophenol said:


> what ww 2 are equipment bro?



Helmets and boots. And I ve seen pics of Germans SS soldiers who had better backpacks than these jawans.


----------



## acetophenol

Koovie said:


> Helmets and boots. And I ve seen pics of Germans SS soldiers who had better backpacks than these jawans.



They are obviously under training bro. On field they get better equipments.



Dandpatta said:


> This WW2 era equipment makes me even more impatient for F-Insas.....
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ilitary-picture-thread-338.html#ixzz2Oe5DOwFt
> 
> What exactly is WW2 era equipment in the above pix? (apart from the shin covers and helmets)?



use the "Reply With Quote" button on the lower right corner of each post bro!


----------



## Koovie

acetophenol said:


> They are obviously under training bro. On field they get better equipments.



Unfortunately not really. 

Most Infantry Regiments are still equipped like this (note that the SMG and the LMG are WW2 era small arms):






In comparison a WW2 US soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

CI training of IA infantry soldiers. 




















Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Close Combat-2 | A Kashmiri village in Karnataka to train soldiers in counter-insurgency Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RPK said:


>



Why are they wearing khaki?


----------



## Dandpatta

They are wearing Khaki cos they are cadets.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> Take a look at the US' multi-cam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is said to be a blend between the "traditional" large print and the digi-cams and has proven to be very effective. If I had a say on what cam the Indian SFs (and regulars) would get it would be the multi-cam for sure.



Kinda similiar to our new camo:








Dandpatta said:


> They are wearing Khaki cos they are cadets.



I thought they wore that greenish uniform even in IMA?


----------



## Koovie

MSMC T-Shirts now available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Jawans from the 18 Grenadiers performing their last prayers before going to battle in 1999.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Koovie said:


> Jawans from the 18 Grenadiers performing their last prayers before going to battle in 1999.



Grenadiers..... the very same "Paltan" (Regiment) that Company Quartermaster Havildar Major Abdul Hamid, PVC(Posthumous) was from.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

Vizag-based pollution control vessel to protect east coast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Interesting pic never saw it before.... seems to be one of the not so successful INSAS carbine versions I guess.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anyrandom

The WW2 infantry is pathetic. Why are the indian babus so inept that they if they cannot plan then atleast leave the decision to the army to procure.

Pathetic,very pathetic state of Indian army!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


>



Is this a pinaka? just 4 rockets?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is this a pinaka? just 4 rockets?



No

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/238801-indian-air-forces-spyder-low-level-quick-reaction-sam.html



Koovie said:


> Interesting pic never saw it before.... seems to be one of the not so successful INSAS carbine versions I guess.....








It's the INSAS excalibur rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qamar1990

Abingdonboy said:


> Punjab SWAT team training:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, they've got a bloody Negev (1.02)!!!!



they training to do drive by?



Koovie said:


> Upgraded Bofors AA


why are they in air like that


----------



## Abingdonboy

qamar1990 said:


> they training to do drive by?


No this is a vehicle mounted contact drill. So if these SWAT guys are driving down the street or conducted a vehicle mounted patrol and a threat becomes apparent they will engage like this. Pretty standard stuff for SWAT teams and military alike.



Koovie said:


>



Wow- a VERY rare pic, its almost impossible to see media of the IAF's PHALCON in service.


----------



## RKhan

Water Car Engineer said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the INSAS excalibur rifle.



Im surprised you guys don't have that rifle instead of that orange insas


----------



## EzioAltaïr

RKhan said:


> Im surprised you guys don't have that rifle instead of that orange insas



Tell that to the babus in-charge and our lovely media.

On the one hand, they blame INSAS for being heavy, having a carrying handle, and not having full-auto.

On the other they never use the Excalibur. Guess why?

Supposedly because they never issued a GSQR for it, so they're afraid it won't meet the amazing "quality standards".


----------



## RKhan

EzioAltaïr;4096188 said:


> Tell that to the babus in-charge and our lovely media.
> 
> On the one hand, they blame INSAS for being heavy, having a carrying handle, and not having full-auto.
> 
> On the other they never use the Excalibur. Guess why?
> 
> Supposedly because they never issued a GSQR for it, so they're afraid it won't meet the amazing "quality standards".




Sad, they should atleast have small batches of it to some infantry to test out. 

Btw I went to my parents house today and ended up playing COD and tried out the MSCM and found out it was indian. Do you guys use that gun?


----------



## EzioAltaïr

RKhan said:


> Sad, they should atleast have small batches of it to some infantry to test out.
> 
> Btw I went to my parents house today and ended up playing COD and tried out the MSCM and found out it was indian. Do you guys use that gun?



As far as I know, it's still under trials. It could have been inducted without me noticing, but I don't think so.


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

EzioAltaïr;4096188 said:


> Tell that to the babus in-charge and our lovely media.
> 
> On the one hand, they blame INSAS for being heavy, having a carrying handle, and not having full-auto.
> 
> On the other they never use the Excalibur. Guess why?
> 
> Supposedly because they never issued a GSQR for it, so they're afraid it won't meet the amazing "quality standards".



Its a carbine not an assault rifle. The Excalibur was not accepted by the Army!



RKhan said:


> Sad, they should atleast have small batches of it to some infantry to test out.
> 
> Btw I went to my parents house today and ended up playing COD and tried out the MSCM and found out it was indian. Do you guys use that gun?



No its still in trials it will replace the WW2 era sterling SMGs.


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Koovie said:


> Its a carbine not an assault rifle. The Excalibur was not accepted by the Army!



No Excalibur is a rifle. It was rejected without avtrial.


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EzioAltaïr

kurup said:


>



What are those things?


----------



## IndoUS

EzioAltaïr;4103418 said:


> What are those things?



MANPADS, they are used for training purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

EzioAltaïr;4103418 said:


> What are those things?



Igla-19K310 man-portable SAMs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK

Shaheed Lieutenant Sushil Khajuuria, They Died Fighing with Terrorist in Jammu & Kashmir, on 27 September 2011,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


>




IAF's M2Ks now have "slime-lights"-COOL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS VIRAAT:












































It has to be said that for a 60 year old ship, the IN have done excellent work in keeping this ship looking in good condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

*Jai mahakali ... aayo Gurkhali*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## whitefox011




----------



## Koovie

*Epic pic: Mig 21, Mig 29, Mig 25, Mig 23 and Mig 27 in formation 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Nice close up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

The mighty T 90 Bhishmas rolling out of the HVF in TN

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## RPK

A paratrooper of Indian Air Force showing his skills to mark the Golden Jubilee celebrations of HQ Central Air Command.






The Central Air Command, an operational command of the Indian Air Force, is currently headquartered in Allahabad.






Commandos display their skills.






Anti-terrorist commandos exhibit their skill during the function.






Anti-terrorist commandos display their skill during the function.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

RPK said:


> A paratrooper of Indian Air Force showing his skills to mark the Golden Jubilee celebrations of HQ Central Air Command.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Central Air Command, an operational command of the Indian Air Force, is currently headquartered in Allahabad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commandos display their skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-terrorist commandos exhibit their skill during the function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-terrorist commandos display their skill during the function.



Nice find, BTW they are Garud commandos not anti terrorist commandos which would be the NSG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

The five army peacemakers that were killed in South Sudan. 

Respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Abingdonboy said:


>



thanks sir jee......CBG of Ins viraat???


----------



## Abingdonboy

kaykay said:


> thanks sir jee......CBG of Ins viraat???



No this isn't the CBG of the VIRAAT, just a random exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Abingdonboy said:


> No this isn't the CBG of the VIRAAT, just a random exercise.



thanks again....well true third ship is INS Jalashwa if I am not wrong along with a deepak class tanker....and jalshwa is surely not a part of CBG...so I should have understand this before asking itself.


----------



## Abingdonboy

kaykay said:


> thanks again....well true third ship is INS Jalashwa if I am not wrong along with a deepak class tanker....and jalshwa is surely not a part of CBG...so I should have understand this before asking itself.



That isn't a DEEPAK class tanker. The Jalashwa is deployed with the ENC and the Viraat is the flagship of the WNC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> That isn't a DEEPAK class tanker. The Jalashwa is deployed with the ENC and the Viraat is the flagship of the WNC.



The Tanker is INS Jyoti, a Russian built FRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## whitefox011




----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Belguam "COMMANDO" school (NOT SF training, this is mandatory training for every Infantry, mech infantry (and any other combat wing) officer (and many NCOs) after commissioning and before going to their unit):*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirza Jatt

nice pics friend...keep them coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

contd...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

*The Cambrian Patrol Selection Trials*






































More here:
Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Making of a Commando-6 | Soldiers battle it out to become India's Army's best unit | Cambrian Patrol Selection Trials (CPST) test capabilities to the core

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

Koovie said:


>



I think IAF might be interested in Getting all of the three types in 200+ aircraft deal like Grippen, EF-2000s and Rafaels.???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> I think IAF might be interested in Getting all of the three types in 200+ aircraft deal like Grippen, EF-2000s and Rafaels.???


No chance mate.


----------



## Nishan_101

Koovie said:


>



I think IAF might be interested in Getting all of the three types in 200+ aircraft deal like Grippen, EF-2000s and Rafaels.???



Koovie said:


>



I think IAF might be interested in Getting all of the three types in 200+ aircraft deal like Grippen, EF-2000s and Rafaels.???



Abingdonboy said:


> INS VIRAAT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be said that for a 60 year old ship, the IN have done excellent work in keeping this ship looking in good condition.



SO IN is looking to buy more LPDs from US????


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> SO IN is looking to buy more LPDs from US????



The US is in the running for the LPD/LHD contract but so are French and other designs.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Shivalik Class in Kochi, Kerala, India.*






*INS Tarkash*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

^^^Them ships looks epic!


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

> *INS Tarkash*




INS TEG NOT TARKASH ...


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

The story you're not told:




> *How a newborn crossed the bridge amid stone pelting?
> 
> Baramulla: A mother and her child were discharged fromDistrict Hospital Baramulla. The family had to cross over the bridge to their home. However, they could not cross due to heavy stone pelting on the bridge. The pelters did not heed to the pleas of the parents as well as the police.The continuous pelting posed a security threat to the child. The police formed a protective shield ring around the newborn baby and his parents and provided them safe passage on their way home.
> 
> It is pertinent to mention that in a similar incident in the past in 2010, an 11 months old infant died when they were attacked by the stone pelting miscreants in Baramulla. The parents of the newborn hailed the efforts of the police*.










@KRAIT @arp2041 @Koovie @Roybot @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Butters @griffin @karan21 @Water Car Engineer @RoYaL~GuJJaR @IBRIS @kurup @Capt.Popeye @flaming arrow @RPK @naveenp @Agent X @Tshering22 @baker

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF MIG-29UPG:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> The story you're not told:



@Abingdonboy; another part of the "untold story": Human Beings and Humanity have not become extinct yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## Pukhtoon

Abingdonboy said:


> The story you're not told:
> 
> How a newborn crossed the bridge amid stone pelting?
> 
> Baramulla: A mother and her child were discharged fromDistrict Hospital Baramulla. The family had to cross over the bridge to their home. However, they could not cross due to heavy stone pelting on the bridge. The pelters did not heed to the pleas of the parents as well as the police.The continuous pelting posed a security threat to the child. The police formed a protective shield ring around the newborn baby and his parents and provided them safe passage on their way home.
> 
> It is pertinent to mention that in a similar incident in the past in 2010, an 11 months old infant died when they were attacked by the stone pelting miscreants in Baramulla. The parents of the newborn hailed the efforts of the police.









I cant see even a single stone on the bridge or in their feet.. can u ? lol

And what about the Photographer isn't he is in middle of the both parties still he taking the pix lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_Indian Navy_

-






_Su -30MKI_

-






_Mini -Awacs _

-






_ C-130J Super Hercules_
-






_Indo - UK Joint Training_

-






_ Foreign AF personnel's helping IAF pilot_

-






_ Agni Missile_

-






_Cadets during training_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IBRIS

*Kushok Bakula Rimpochhe Airport/Air Base*






It's one of the highest airports in the world at 3,256 m (10,682 ft) above sea level.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

A few vids uploaded by a few Thai AF/Army pilots who visited India. They are given a brief on the ALH, they seem pretty impressed:
















The explanation of what the ALH's cockpit and avionics are able to do impressed me greatly:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

Abingdonboy said:


> A few vids uploaded by a few Thai AF/Army pilots who visited India. They are given a brief on the ALH, they seem pretty impressed:
> 
> 
> The explanation of what the ALH's cockpit and avionics are able to do impressed me greatly:



That final video should NOT be in the public domain.

I know, no solid information was given out but even such minute details are classified for very good reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> That final video should NOT be in the public domain.
> 
> I know, no solid information was given out but even such minute details are classified for very good reasons.



I was thinking this was a bit close to the bone but at the same time- what is actually being shown that could detrimentally affect India's national security?


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> I was thinking this was a bit close to the bone but at the same time- what is actually being shown that could detrimentally affect India's national security?



Have you seen our hepter pilots go NOE...I was surprised that we were into nap of the earth flying..






From 4 mins onward...for the Dhruv NOE insertion.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Have you seen our hepter pilots go NOE...I was surprised that we were into nap of the earth flying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 4 mins onward...for the Dhruv NOE insertion.



Why are you surprised? The IA are experts at NOE and always have been.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Dillinger check this out (if you haven't already):

Rocky and Mayur fly high Video: NDTV.com


Pretty insightful look at the IA AAC's Combat Army Aviation Training School (CATS), plenty of NOE flying- as they say it's there "bread and butter"!! NOE taught to every IA AAC pilot from a very early stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> @Dillinger check this out (if you haven't already):
> 
> Rocky and Mayur fly high Video: NDTV.com
> 
> 
> Pretty insightful look at the IA AAC's Combat Army Aviation Training School (CATS), plenty of NOE flying- as they say it's there "bread and butter"!! NOE taught to every IA AAC pilot from a very early stage.



We've been heliborne for a long time..unfortunately we lack numbers...can you imagine what 2-3 whole airborne divisions could do? Btw the Paras (non SF) number what exactly, 10k?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Have you seen our hepter pilots go NOE...I was surprised that we were into nap of the earth flying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 4 mins onward...for the Dhruv NOE insertion.



Not surprising at all. The Dhruv has GPWS; which makes NOE flying less taxing.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> We've been heliborne for a long time..unfortunately we lack numbers...can you imagine what 2-3 whole airborne divisions could do? Btw the Paras (non SF) number what exactly, 10k?



PARAs (Airborne) not including SF is only ~3,500-4000 mate. Although the IA has significant numbers of airborne capable troops including Infantry, Engineers, Mech forces, Arty, Signals, Medics etc. Additionally most of the members of the IA's combat arms are trained in slithering/fast-roping (unlike in most modern armies where this is reserved for a few specialist units) and are fully trained in heli-borne ops. 


And yes I agree the IA needs to seriously increase the AAC's fleet size and they are doing this but it will take time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> My latest vid:



Awesome work bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> I was thinking this was a bit close to the bone but at the same time- what is actually being shown that could detrimentally affect India's national security?



There is nothing unusual in it. No information that cannot be gleaned by attending an 'Air-Show'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X

I don't know if this is right thread but i enjoyed this article so i will post it here please move it if it's not the right place to post.


----------



## Koovie

Interesting cockpit views on the Dhruv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BRICS

*Tuesday, April 30, 2013. Indian army in Kashmir Tuesday defused the bomb planted by suspected rebels.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

*IA infantry men, note the new helmets and the upgraded gear 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kbd-raaf

Koovie said:


> *IA infantry men, note the new helmets and the upgraded gear
> *



Still no lightweight BPJs. Also doesn't look like trooper in the background has the knee/elbow pads either

When ever is the FINSAS program going to become more visible?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> When ever is the FINSAS program going to become more visible?



When it starts to get implemented!



Sometime in the next 18 months the first infantry btn will be testing out the intial F-INSAS gear is what I hear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> -



Probably the most posted pic of indian sfs on PDF... hope u know the bpjs they are wearing arent lightweight or anythin..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Probably the most posted pic of indian sfs on PDF... hope u know the bpjs they are wearing arent lightweight or anythin..



I Never saw this pic here, may be i am not that active here or something.

Anyway......... No i don't know the weight of bpjs they are wearing. whats the weight ?


=====================================================

Another pic of Garud's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Awesome painting of an awesome aircraft in an awesome Tiger camo


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> I Never saw this pic here, may be i am not that active here or something.
> 
> Anyway......... No i don't know the weight of bpjs they are wearing. whats the weight ?



Dont know their weight but this is what the first guys is wearing:





And the guy in camo BJP is the same regular indian army jacket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont know their weight but this is what the first guys is wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the guy in camo BJP is the same regular indian army jacket.



Yeah that's same!

But in your previous post you said *"they are not light weight or anything"* and now you are saying that *"Don't know their weight"* ! 

Its confusing, if u don't know their weight,than how you came to conclusion that they are not light weight ? Guessing it from pic ?



@Abingdonboy 

Do you know about the weight, buddy ?

If you have any link about the weight then do post it here.


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Another pic of Garud's


This pic is from AERO INDAI 2009 mate.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont know their weight but this is what the first guys is wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the guy in camo BJP is the same regular indian army jacket.



Actually pal, the BPJ is different:

GARUDs:







MARCOs:









RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Yeah that's same!
> 
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy
> 
> Do you know about the weight, buddy ?
> 
> If you have any link about the weight then do post it here.


Couldn't tell you mate. 



@desert warrior as we don't know the manufacturer and thus the weight of the jacket we can't say one way or another what the weight is or if they are light-weight or not. 




Either way the Indian SOFs are getting better equipment day after day and are modernizing at an exponential rate so I have no worries they will get the best stuff in the coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

*The "Indian Army" bike. Love it *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danish_vij



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

danish_vij said:


>



Awesome pic dude

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danish_vij

Koovie said:


> Awesome pic dude


yeah man coolest pic of su30 mki ever!!!
after seeing this deadly machine enemy will b like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_IN Warships_



Abingdonboy said:


> Couldn't tell you mate.




*Confused* 

You don't know it or couldn't tell me here ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> You don't know it or couldn't tell me here ?



Lol, I don't know mate! I don't know the manufacturer of the BPJs so can't tell you the specs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Koovie said:


> Awesome pic dude


Headgear,ammo carrier ,knee&elbow pad overall infantry basic gears looking improved . This is from khasa military station army mela Amritsar(headquarter of 15th infantry division under western cmnd), is der some finsas pgm start taking place from western side if yes wht abt the eastern side whr our frnd chinupanda is making noddles inside camps ,
if not den is it a basic clothing modernization of our infantry ............Gurus seeking reply frm u

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ah @jiki mate have you got any more pics/vids of SF or the like? You said you'd be capturing some possibly.


----------



## Abingdonboy

jiki said:


> Headgear,ammo carrier ,knee&elbow pad overall infantry basic gears looking improved . This is from khasa military station army mela Amritsar(headquarter of 15th infantry division under western cmnd), is der some finsas pgm start taking place from western side if yes wht abt the eastern side whr our frnd chinupanda is making noddles inside camps ,
> if not den is it a basic clothing modernization of our infantry ............Gurus seeking reply frm u


It's not part of F-INSAS mate, just general infantry upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

One important point i noticed after seeing many pics of IA soldiers specially in CT operations ... about the head gear for SIKH soldiers. I have seen SIKH soldiers either wearing "Patka" or their normal "Pagdi". I rarely see them wearing newly inducted headgears (as evident in above pic). I feel that they feel uncomfortable in the new headgears (for obvious reasons). If this is the case is IA thinking for some solution ? Its my observation and i may be wrong. Expecting some inputs from @Abingdonboy


----------



## Abingdonboy

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> One important point i noticed after seeing many pics of IA soldiers specially in CT operations ... about the head gear for SIKH soldiers. I have seen SIKH soldiers either wearing "Patka" or their normal "Pagdi". I rarely see them wearing newly inducted headgears (as evident in above pic). I feel that they feel uncomfortable in the new headgears (for obvious reasons). If this is the case is IA thinking for some solution ? Its my observation and i may be wrong. Expecting some inputs from @Abingdonboy



You won't find pics of Sikh soldiers wearing the "tin" helmets and even these "new" helmets don't seem to be compatible with the Sikh soldier's requirements. The new F-INSAS helmets should provide a solution, they should be spacious enough to not cause any issues with Sikh soldiers. Look at SFs, with their Kevlar helmets- Sikhs wear the same helmets as everyone else. 


But if needs be a Sikh soldier will wear whatever protection is around have no doubt.


Bear in mind this is also a demo and that too in Amritsar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Abingdonboy said:


> You won't find pics of Sikh soldiers wearing the "tin" helmets and even these "new" helmets don't seem to be compatible with the Sikh soldier's requirements. The new F-INSAS helmets should provide a solution, they should be spacious enough to not cause any issues with Sikh soldiers. Look at SFs, with their Kevlar helmets- Sikhs wear the same helmets as everyone else.
> 
> 
> But if needs be a Sikh soldier will wear whatever protection is around have no doubt.
> 
> 
> Bear in mind this is also a demo and that too in Amritsar.



I wish that IA should provide some customized version of Kevlar helmets to SIKH soldiers ... but again going by their slow pace of modernization it is too much to expect from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> I wish that IA should provide some customized version of Kevlar helmets to SIKH soldiers ... but again going by their slow pace of modernization it is too much to expect from them.



That's actually how the Patka started out! Ie a cheap, interim, solution for Sikh soldiers and it was found to be so useful it became the standard helmet for all troops deployed in CI ops-it's pretty good for what it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> That's actually how the Patka started out! Ie a cheap, interim, solution for Sikh soldiers and it was found to be so useful it became the standard helmet for all troops deployed in CI ops-it's pretty good for what it is.



But aren't they heavy compared to the regular Kevlar helmet used by other countries.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoUS said:


> But aren't they heavy compared to the regular Kevlar helmet used by other countries.



yes they are and they don't offer protection to the top of the head and offer little protection against knocks or impact.


They're far from perfect but they're the best the IA has right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Abingdonboy said:


> That's actually how the Patka started out! Ie a cheap, interim, solution for Sikh soldiers and it was found to be so useful it became the standard helmet for all troops deployed in CI ops-it's pretty good for what it is.



You know brother ... If you look from a different angle ... Patka looks cooler than other helmets on Indian soldiers (my observation) but its not that effective and not easy to maintain. I wish instead of inducting foreign made helmets we could enhance the Patka with Kevlar material and give it a new look. (Something like headgears that is wore by Russian soldiers.) But you know what is the quality of indigenous product in India (i mean most of them)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

EPIC:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jiki

Abingdonboy said:


> Ah @jiki mate have you got any more pics/vids of SF or the like? You said you'd be capturing some possibly.



ohh i m extrmly sorry sir i got totaly pissed off in wrtng codes for americans, since last 2 mnths i dont even gtng tym to cm to forum n post , right nw i dont hv any pic or vid of SF, i hav some pics of su30mkis flying over sky of pune frm lohe gaon sqrdn but not of SF kindda thng and above all bloody heat of summer in india it is imposble to roam arnd in day light . 

i m telling u sm intresting thngs sir in aeroindia our para cmndos(ARMY) were also der bcoz HEBAL is the HQ of 21SF is jus 5 km away from yalahanka banglore , i took 2 pics of dem also but suddenly they came to me and request me to remove it as dat was a event by IAF so it isn't der in their protocol to giv even a tiny info abt dem in public domain ,so had to do it, and even all of the(name,parachute,balidan)batches were out at dat time but thanks to my jingoism  , i picked dem result of dis failed attempt i got to know sm intresting facts of our SF
1- now onwards for evry high end close quater combact mission M4 carbines will be the standard weapon 4 all SF(army) dont know abt the para battln 
2-alrady had the 3rd gen head mount nvgs for evry troops in dat kinda mission and above all by 2015 they will have dat 4 tube type nvgs (used by SEAL 6 in OBL mission)
3-at dat they told me dat there is a planing of two mr SFbtln in north east area now its a official news
4-som of da finsas element like werable comps and HF comm sets already in a mode of induction by dem after 3 of dem dissolve away after receiving sm signals in their motorola hand sets really it was da most amazing time for me at dat time after the photo session with garuds  

SF pics are very rare hard to collect, for a normal guy like me either u hav to be a strategic jurno like rajeevranjan  or u hav to be in vantage pnt like in northen india nahan(HP), jammu kashmir, ladhak,noth east or like in hebal(banglore) but i m still trying now BTW in mnth of july i will have a trip to Ladhk and srinagar will try my best to get sm awsome pics to this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

jiki said:


> ohh i m extrmly sorry sir i got totaly pissed off in wrtng codes for americans, since last 2 mnths i dont even gtng tym to cm to forum n post , right nw i dont hv any pic or vid of SF, i hav some pics of su30mkis flying over sky of pune frm lohe gaon sqrdn but not of SF kindda thng and above all bloody heat of summer in india it is imposble to roam arnd in day light .
> 
> i m telling u sm intresting thngs sir in aeroindia our para cmndos(ARMY) were also der bcoz HEBAL is the HQ of 21SF is jus 5 km away from yalahanka banglore , i took 2 pics of dem also but suddenly they came to me and request me to remove it as dat was a event by IAF so it isn't der in their protocol to giv even a tiny info abt dem in public domain ,so had to do it, and even all of the(name,parachute,balidan)batches were out at dat time but thanks to my jingoism  , i picked dem result of dis failed attempt i got to know sm intresting facts of our SF
> 1- now onwards for evry high end close quater combact mission M4 carbines will be the standard weapon 4 all SF(army) dont know abt the para battln
> 2-alrady had the 3rd gen head mount nvgs for evry troops in dat kinda mission and above all by 2015 they will have dat 4 tube type nvgs (used by SEAL 6 in OBL mission)
> 3-at dat they told me dat there is a planing of two mr SFbtln in north east area now its a official news
> 4-som of da finsas element like werable comps and HF comm sets already in a mode of induction by dem after 3 of dem dissolve away after receiving sm signals in their motorola hand sets really it was da most amazing time for me at dat time after the photo session with garuds
> 
> SF pics are very rare hard to collect, for a normal guy like me either u hav to be a strategic jurno like rajeevranjan  or u hav to be in vantage pnt like in northen india nahan(HP), jammu kashmir, ladhak,noth east or like in hebal(banglore) but i m still trying now BTW in mnth of july i will have a trip to Ladhk and srinagar will try my best to get sm awsome pics to this forum


Dude- THANK YOU!! Sooo much good info!! Did they tell you all this? And were they at Aero India on guard duty ie were they armed or were they there just as visitors? 



Dude if you want send me an email at abingdonboy1@gmail.com so we have a point of contact as it'd be good to have a direct line to you. If you'd like i've also got some cool stories that I just got off my uncle who has just retiered from the PARAs (Airborne not SF) and we could swap info!

I'm stunned the PARA (SF) are getting these so soon:







I had heard somthing like this but didn't know it was confirmed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

jiki said:


> ohh i m extrmly sorry sir i got totaly pissed off in wrtng codes for americans, since last 2 mnths i dont even gtng tym to cm to forum n post , right nw i dont hv any pic or vid of SF, i hav some pics of su30mkis flying over sky of pune frm lohe gaon sqrdn but not of SF kindda thng and above all bloody heat of summer in india it is imposble to roam arnd in day light .
> 
> i m telling u sm intresting thngs sir in aeroindia our para cmndos(ARMY) were also der bcoz HEBAL is the HQ of 21SF is jus 5 km away from yalahanka banglore , i took 2 pics of dem also but suddenly they came to me and request me to remove it as dat was a event by IAF so it isn't der in their protocol to giv even a tiny info abt dem in public domain ,so had to do it, and even all of the(name,parachute,balidan)batches were out at dat time but thanks to my jingoism  , i picked dem result of dis failed attempt i got to know sm intresting facts of our SF
> 1- now onwards for evry high end close quater combact mission M4 carbines will be the standard weapon 4 all SF(army) dont know abt the para battln
> 2-alrady had the 3rd gen head mount nvgs for evry troops in dat kinda mission and above all by 2015 they will have dat 4 tube type nvgs (used by SEAL 6 in OBL mission)
> 3-at dat they told me dat there is a planing of two mr SFbtln in north east area now its a official news
> 4-som of da finsas element like werable comps and HF comm sets already in a mode of induction by dem after 3 of dem dissolve away after receiving sm signals in their motorola hand sets really it was da most amazing time for me at dat time after the photo session with garuds
> 
> SF pics are very rare hard to collect, for a normal guy like me either u hav to be a strategic jurno like rajeevranjan  or u hav to be in vantage pnt like in northen india nahan(HP), jammu kashmir, ladhak,noth east or like in hebal(banglore) but i m still trying now BTW in mnth of july i will have a trip to Ladhk and srinagar will try my best to get sm awsome pics to this forum


 @Sergi @Koovie @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Water Car Engineer I think you guys will appreciate the above info!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sergi

Abingdonboy said:


> @Sergi @Koovie @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Water Car Engineer I think you guys will appreciate the above info!



1. M4A - don't think so. Let's wait for assault rifle tender to open then we will have some info on SF standard AR. I personally don't think anyone will switch to M-4A from TAR

2. Don't know about that particular NVGs but we are already developing NVGS in house which failed to complete desired standard. And now we may buy from abroad. But that was for IA for SF I think they will get what they want. 

3. SF battalions ??? Or mountain stick corps ??? AFAIK Different things. 

4. Probably 


I had nearly same experience. But kinda different way. I too live near Pune. And at one defence exibition were arms and ammos were displayed for the common public. And our president ( now ex-president ) were supposed to visit that day. I see some PARA commandos near NOT ALLOWED door and couldn't resist the click. The gentlemen came near to me and "polity" asked me if I gona delect the photos or he have to make to me do that. I chose first option  last thing I need was my *** kicked there. 

If you think the guard on duty - specially when hey are form SF talk to you nicely - sorry I have my reservations. They don't give @hit when on duty.
And evenif somebody talk to you I don't think a SF commando might have this much info with him. Doesn't "need to know basic info" apply here ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Koovie said:


>




Is that a camelbak?(black)


----------



## nair

Sergi said:


> . And our president ( now ex-president ) were supposed to visit that day. I see some PARA commandos near NOT ALLOWED door and couldn't resist the click. The gentlemen came near to me and "polity" asked me if I gona delect the photos or he have to make to me do that. I chose first option  last thing I need was my *** kicked there.



I remember doing something similar. I did click a pic of a turkish commando in istanbul.....But the difference was he didnt ask anything.... His stare was enough to have the pic deleted... I was like.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sergi said:


> 1. M4A - don't think so. Let's wait for assault rifle tender to open then we will have some info on SF standard AR. I personally don't think anyone will switch to M-4A from TAR



Like @jiki said- the M4 will be used for CQB but won't replace the Tavor as the SF's main assault rifle. Which tender are you reffering to? The ongoing foreign AR tender is for the regular IA and not the SF mate.It is believable the SFs will use the M4 over the TAR-21 in certain specific circumstances- the M4 has a collapsible stock and is lighter than a TAR-21 so is a better rifle to para-jump with and possibly in CQB. No doubt the TAR-21 is the better rifle over all but for certain missions it makes sense to utilize specilised equipment ie the M4.




Sergi said:


> 3. SF battalions ??? Or mountain stick corps ??? AFAIK Different things.



Mate check it out:

Special Operations: More Indian Operators To Face China




Sergi said:


> I had nearly same experience. But kinda different way. I too live near Pune. And at one defence exibition were arms and ammos were displayed for the common public. And our president ( now ex-president ) were supposed to visit that day. I see some PARA commandos near NOT ALLOWED door and couldn't resist the click. The gentlemen came near to me and "polity" asked me if I gona delect the photos or he have to make to me do that. I chose first option  last thing I need was my *** kicked there.
> 
> If you think the guard on duty - specially when hey are form SF talk to you nicely - sorry I have my reservations. They don't give @hit when on duty.
> And evenif somebody talk to you I don't think a SF commando might have this much info with him. Doesn't "need to know basic info" apply here ???



Lol- nice anecdote!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

Abingdonboy said:


> Like @jiki said- the M4 will be used for CQB but won't replace the Tavor as the SF's main assault rifle. Which tender are you reffering to? The ongoing foreign AR tender is for the regular IA and not the SF mate.It is believable the SFs will use the M4 over the TAR-21 in certain specific circumstances- the M4 has a collapsible stock and is lighter than a TAR-21 so is a better rifle to para-jump with and possibly in CQB. No doubt the TAR-21 is the better rifle over all but for certain missions it makes sense to utilize specilised equipment ie the M4.


M4A news was in media a year ago. If you remember the TOI gem under title "The rifle that killed OBL will replace outdated TAR from Indian SF" and that talk faded with time. 

Yes I was talking about IA AR tender for regulars. 1 of 4 will be selected which can also be available for SF so they will buy different for sure. 

I doubt our SF will choose M4. Number will be low so price and TOT won't be an issue here. I would like H&K or SCAR 
Still let's wait and see. But I will always hate M-4 



Abingdonboy said:


> Mate check it out:
> 
> Special Operations: More Indian Operators To Face China


From the article


> The two new battalions will be parachute battalions (not special forces, at least not immediately).



And we still don't know what has been decided about the fate of "unified command" so most probably 2 offensive mountain strick corps and those two will remain PARAs only.


----------



## jiki

Sergi said:


> I had nearly same experience. But kinda different way. I too live near Pune. And at one defence exibition were arms and ammos were displayed for the common public. And our president ( now ex-president ) were supposed to visit that day. I see some PARA commandos near NOT ALLOWED door and couldn't resist the click. The gentlemen came near to me and "polity" asked me if I gona delect the photos or he have to make to me do that. I chose first option  last thing I need was my *** kicked there.
> 
> If you think the guard on duty - specially when hey are form SF talk to you nicely - sorry I have my reservations. They don't give @hit when on duty.
> And evenif somebody talk to you I don't think a SF commando might have this much info with him. Doesn't "need to know basic info" apply here ???



hahaha
the guy with whom i confronted was seems to be som ranking persnl if not a offcr bcoz communication was awsome and 3 of nrmal comandos taking orders frm him but biliv me da guy really frndly to me while talking abt dis stuff but vry tough regarding da pics, adding to it he asked me abt my whr n aht abts and he jus taken a back dat i got to know they r frm army SF and asked me "how did you know dat we r paras"

thanks to my jurno typ convincing style. hahaha.....hey dont mind i m jus kiddding............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

jiki said:


> hahaha
> the guy with whom i confronted was seems to be som ranking persnl if not a offcr bcoz communication was awsome and 3 of nrmal comandos taking orders frm him but biliv me da guy really frndly to me while talking abt dis stuff but vry tough regarding da pics, adding to it he asked me abt my whr n aht abts and he jus taken a back dat i got to know they r frm army SF and asked me "how did you know dat we r paras"
> 
> thanks to my jurno typ convincing style. hahaha.....hey dont mind i m jus kiddding............



Feel yourself lucky  people generally don't get anything from them expect @ss-kicking


----------



## jiki

Sergi said:


> M4A news was in media a year ago. If you remember the TOI gem under title "The rifle that killed OBL will replace outdated TAR from Indian SF" and that talk faded with time.
> 
> Yes I was talking about IA AR tender for regulars. 1 of 4 will be selected which can also be available for SF so they will buy different for sure.
> 
> I doubt our SF will choose M4. Number will be low so price and TOT won't be an issue here. I would like H&K or SCAR
> Still let's wait and see. But I will always hate M-4



like @Abingdonboy i want to explain u da same thng may m4 will be only fr special mission like rum interventions and TAR may be for mass infantry type field attack i don no ........
but regarding dat NVGS i do biliv dat equipment procurement for SF always coms frm the special financial power of army chief and DM so dats why those are termed as special equipment and directly bought frm OEMs so dats why de got wht they want 
not sure abt it correct me if i m wrong......


----------



## kbd-raaf

@jiki thanks for all the information but if you could please write in more understandable English, that'd be great!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sergi said:


> M4A news was in media a year ago. If you remember the TOI gem under title "The rifle that killed OBL will replace outdated TAR from Indian SF" and that talk faded with time.
> 
> Yes I was talking about IA AR tender for regulars. 1 of 4 will be selected which can also be available for SF so they will buy different for sure.
> 
> I doubt our SF will choose M4. Number will be low so price and TOT won't be an issue here. I would like H&K or SCAR
> Still let's wait and see. But I will always hate M-4
> 
> 
> From the article
> 
> 
> And we still don't know what has been decided about the fate of "unified command" so most probably 2 offensive mountain strick corps and those two will remain PARAs only.



Mate, wrt the M4 news I am not convinced it is the basic M4A1/2 the PARA (SF) Will be getting as there are many variants and rifles based on the M4's basic design. As such the news of the SF getting M4s doesn't rule out Hk-416s (the rifle that actually DID kill OBL!) or a Colt upgraded M4. 

Like I said, I just don't see the SFs getting the bog-standard M4 it would be pointless. The fact is they've had the M4 for quite some time now so its nothing special that they are getting a few more bit getting one of its variants- THAT'S news!


I agree- I'd love to see somthing like the FN-SCAR Or HK-416 in SF service but they have so many weapons already in service (Micro Uzi, Tavor,M-4, AK(and its variants), INSAS etc etc) that I doubt there is any need or point in adding yet another weapon to their arsenal. 


Also like I said the M-4 in PARA (SF) service will not be their default/standard Assualt rifle-that will be the Tavor for the foreseeable future, but it will be used for certain specialised tasks where it is just the best tool for the job. The SFs by nature are highly specialised and it's no surprise they have specialised equipment for specific tasks, is it? The M4 isn't a bad weapon and for what the PARA (SF) want them to do it is more than adequate. 



Wrt this foreign rifle purchase (which I pray the ARX-160 wins) this categorically will not be for the SFs but for certain IA units such as RR, Ghataks, airborne units (excluding the PARA (SF) and PARA (Airborne) ie airborne infantry, combat engineers, medics,signals etc etc and certain infantry units who are foreward deployed ie in JK, NE, along the LAC and LOC. 


Like I said, my uncle who has just retired was in the PARA (Airborne) and he tells me the TAVOR-21 has been their standard-issue assult rifle for many years now and they also have access to a few M-4s for certain guys in their Btn/fire team. He knows a little about this foreign rifle purchase as he has spoken to a few IA (regular) guys who were a part of the trails team and he tells me that there is very little likelihood this foreign AR will find its way to the PARAs (Airborne or SF) as there simply isn't a need for it. But things can change so let's wait and see.
@jiki can you answer the below questions mate:


Abingdonboy said:


> were the PARA (SF) at Aero India on guard duty ie were they armed or were they there just as visitors?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude if you want send me an email at abingdonboy1@gmail.com so we have a point of contact as it'd be good to have a direct line to you. If you'd like i've also got some cool stories that I just got off my uncle who has just retiered from the PARAs (Airborne not SF) and we could swap info!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

kbd-raaf said:


> @jiki thanks for all the information but if you could please write in more understandable English, that'd be great!



ohh com on i m with my new tab nw and inside da ofc so da comma , fullstop r missing i hope u all can manage with dat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie




----------



## kbd-raaf

jiki said:


> ohh com on i m with my new tab nw and inside da ofc so da comma , fullstop r missing i hope u all can manage with dat



Yes of course, I'm just asking for the benefit of others who might be coming to this thread to read your posts.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jiki

Abingdonboy said:


> Dude- THANK YOU!! Sooo much good info!! Did they tell you all this? And were they at Aero India on guard duty ie were they armed or were they there just as visitors?



no not armed all batches out simple cool cowboy type mil hat shirts are out and sleeves are folded i got 'em frm their camo(indian army) and the batch shaped marks (parachute shape in rght chest balidan shape in sleeves ) and more over the best proof was, as i told u earlier* HEBAL(northern end pnt of BANGLORE) HQ of 21SF Parachute regiment* is jus 10 min distnce by road to yalahanka airport, any guy frm banglore in pdf also could able to know where it is or jus go thru dis link Bangalore gets Army special forces unit - Indian Express

regarding info i got a gud quality of *"DARE TO ASK" puchdala to life jingalala*,............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

jiki said:


> no not armed all batches out simple cool cowboy type mil hat shirts are out and sleeves are folded i got 'em frm their camo(indian army) and the batch shaped marks (parachute shape in rght chest balidan shape in sleeves ) and more over the best proof was, as i told u earlier* HEBAL(northern end pnt of BANGLORE) HQ of 21SF Parachute regiment* is jus 10 min distnce by road to yalahanka airport, any guy frm banglore in pdf also could able to know where it is or jus go thru dis link Bangalore gets Army special forces unit - Indian Express
> 
> regarding info i got a gud quality of *"DARE TO ASK" puchdala to life jingalala*,............



Yeah, I assumed they'd just be visitors- Aero India is an IAF event after all and they provide all the security. No surprises some SF were present- they are always sent to such events (Def EXPOs, AI) just to have a look at what's out there and the like. 
@jiki 

Mate you've got to get some snaps of the PARA (SF)- being so close and all (when it gets cooler obviously)!! I was planning to go to India this year and would've visited Bangalore so maybe could have checked these guys out but this trip fell through .


Any other info these guys divulge ??


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Indian soldiers make rotis@Fort Bragg Yudh abhyaas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Interesting pic, MI-28 on trails in India:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RajputWarrior

Some old pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



Now this is pretty awseome! A patch for everyone- from pilots to engineers and their relevant speciliaties! 


My favorite patch for the IN's MIG-29Ks:







An panther wearing a HMDS!! LOVE IT! Hope this is the offical patch for the fighter jocks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neehar

Abingdonboy said:


>



is that smoke natural??



RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



whats that weapon?? do they belong to sf??


----------



## Abingdonboy

neehar said:


> is that smoke natural??
> 
> 
> 
> whats that weapon?? do they belong to sf??


No smoke isn't natural- this is during a display. 


They are SF- GARUDS of the IAF, the weapons are Tavors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thirdfront

jiki said:


> no not armed all batches out simple cool cowboy type mil hat shirts are out and sleeves are folded i got 'em frm their camo(indian army) and the batch shaped marks (parachute shape in rght chest balidan shape in sleeves ) and more over the best proof was, as i told u earlier* HEBAL(northern end pnt of BANGLORE) HQ of 21SF Parachute regiment* is jus 10 min distnce by road to yalahanka airport, any guy frm banglore in pdf also could able to know where it is or jus go thru dis link Bangalore gets Army special forces unit - Indian Express
> 
> regarding info i got a gud quality of *"DARE TO ASK" puchdala to life jingalala*,............



Hebbal to Yelahanka air base in 10 min not possible, even if roads are empty... but it is possible to reach in 30 mins. Parachute regiment is situated right infront of Airforce training command and it is couple of kilometers before Hebbal (away from Yelahanka). Don't know whether there are any choppers available though....



Abingdonboy said:


> No smoke isn't natural- this is during a display.
> 
> 
> They are SF- GARUDS of the IAF, the weapons are Tavors.



Looks like exhaust. Can't see anything below wings to emit smoke...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Thirdfront said:


> Looks like exhaust. Can't see anything below wings to emit smoke...



The smoke is coming from the engines not under-wing smoke generators- this isn't a display a/c just a regular MKI. This isn't exhaust but smoke for display purposes. This is possible to do with certain fighters, engines and engine management systems. 



MKIs don't emit anywhere near that amount of exhaust trails:









The smoke here is white as opposed to exhaust that is characteristically black in colour. I'm no expert on such matters but I believe such smoke/mist trails can be caused by feeding more aviation fuel into the engine so that is heated, evaporates, mixes with the cool air outside the engine and turns to mist- but I could be wrong on this front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Custer

ATF burns with a blue flame, black means unburnt soot. The white smoke is formed by a adding kerosene or diesel oil into the exhaust gases in a particular proportion. These gases can also be coloured by using dyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Must watch video where Kargil Hero Grenadier Yogender Singh Yadav narrates his heroic tale and tells how he and his 6 mates faced almost 80 odd Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Kashmiris serving in the IA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Koovie said:


>



Are you sure its Indian? If yes,ID the gun pls!

I believe its a 12.7mm for sure!


----------



## Koovie

acetophenol said:


> Are you sure its Indian? If yes,ID the gun pls!
> 
> I believe its a 12.7mm for sure!



Looks like a Soviet HMG.

Uniform looks Indian (the camo)


----------



## acetophenol

Koovie said:


> Looks like a Soviet HMG.
> 
> Uniform looks Indian (the camo)



I have never seen this gun in Indian Services before. I have a feeling its pakistani @Oscar @Aeronaut,pls confirm.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

acetophenol said:


> I have never seen this gun in Indian Services before. I have a feeling its pakistani @Oscar @Aeronaut,pls confirm.



Soviet DSHK in use with the PAK Army.

We have a few of these which were captured in Kargil and i wont be surprised if they are in use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Soviet DSHK in use with the PAK Army.



By soviet if u mean soviet era made or russian made DSHKs than no.... these are built by POF and are used as heavy machine guns.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


>





acetophenol said:


> Are you sure its Indian? If yes,ID the gun pls!
> 
> I believe its a 12.7mm for sure!





Koovie said:


> Looks like a Soviet HMG.
> 
> Uniform looks Indian (the camo)





acetophenol said:


> I have never seen this gun in Indian Services before. I have a feeling its pakistani @Oscar @Aeronaut,pls confirm.



Looks like a pic from Kargil- IA solider posing with a captured Pakistani DSHK MG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> By soviet if u mean soviet era made or russian made DSHKs than no.... these are built by POF and are used as heavy machine guns.



I mean Soviet origin..I know POF makes them.


----------



## Abingdonboy

These are not in service with any IA unit.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I mean Soviet origin..I know POF makes them.



Which weapons are used by IA .. i mean which LMGs and HMGs?


----------



## acetophenol

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Soviet DSHK in use with the PAK Army.
> 
> We have a few of these which were captured in Kargil and i wont be surprised if they are in use.


 @DESERT FIGHTER,
Can you confirm the pic isn't Indian?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which weapons are used by IA .. i mean which LMGs and HMGs?



LMG: Bren,INSAS.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which weapons are used by IA .. i mean which LMGs and HMGs?



Bren,PKM and INSAS LMG.

M2 Browning is the HMG in use with the Infantry units.

Soon these guns are gonna get replaced though.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

acetophenol said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER,
> Can you confirm the pic isn't Indian?



Looks like our camo.... a very old pic of PA soldiers:








> LMG: Bren,INSAS.



What abt HMGs?also isnt INSAS an assault rifle not an LMG?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Bren,PKM and INSAS LMG.
> 
> M2 Browning is the HMG in use with the Infantry units.
> 
> Soon these guns are gonna get replaced though.



When did IA a buy M2.. Can u post a link..?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> When did IA a buy M2.. Can u post a link..?



Since long...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Since long...



thts the only pic i could find... funny M2 is in service with both indian and Pak..


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> thts the only pic i could find... funny M2 is in service with both indian and Pak..



Yeah...but they are present in heavy numbers that too since a long time.

This gun is soo good that it has been used as a sniper rifle too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> also isnt INSAS an assault rifle not an LMG?



There is also an LMG version of the INSAS


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Koovie said:


> There is also an LMG version of the INSAS



Yaar i dont know how you guys are classifying a full auto rifle as an LMG?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yaar i dont know how you guys are classifying a full auto rifle as an LMG?



It is a useless "LMG"...i dont even think it is a LMG and the soldiers are also not happy with it.Thatswhy you would see SF operators either with Negev or PKM.

Soon its gonna be replaced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yaar i dont know how you guys are classifying a full auto rifle as an LMG?



AFAIK it has a different barrel than the standard INSAS which enables it to fire many more rounds without overheating.

But this thing is not really appreciated in the field. 

Soldiers rather use Negevs, Russian LMGs or the good old OFB made Bren.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Koovie said:


> AFAIK it has a different barrel than the standard INSAS which enables it to fire many more rounds without overheating.
> 
> But this thing is not really appreciated in the field.
> 
> Soldiers rather use Negevs, Russian LMGs or the good old OFB made Bren.



From what it seems IA still loves using the obsolete bren..


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> From what it seems IA still loves using the obsolete bren..



It is a modified version but its kickass...even i love it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> It is a modified version but its kickass...even i love it.



What modifications meray dost:


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What modifications meray dost:







Bhai jaan..thode bohot toh modification hain jaisay barrell...aur jo cheez achi hain woh achi rehti hain like AK 47...no changes still kickass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> From what it seems IA still loves using the obsolete bren..





Yes, its is still widely used in CT and AI ops by the Army and many Paramilitary and Central Police Forces because of its high stopping power.


----------



## acetophenol

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yaar i dont know how you guys are classifying a full auto rifle as an LMG?



Its not just an full auto rifle. It has improved rate of fire and barrel designed for prolonged firing. There are several similiar LMGs like the M 27 of the USMC.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

acetophenol said:


> Its not just an full auto rifle. It has improved rate of fire and barrel designed for prolonged firing. There are several similiar LMGs like the M 27 of the USMC.



Dude its nothin more than a souped up HK-416.... And not truely an LMG .. but is an IAR ..


----------



## Abingdonboy

5th Gurkhas at Yudh Abhays 2013:



















DESERT FIGHTER said:


> From what it seems IA still loves using the obsolete bren..



Under the F-INSAS a new HMG,MMG and LMG are being sought along with a new sniper system, main AR and side arm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thirdfront

Abingdonboy said:


> The smoke is coming from the engines not under-wing smoke generators- this isn't a display a/c just a regular MKI. This isn't exhaust but smoke for display purposes. This is possible to do with certain fighters, engines and engine management systems.
> 
> 
> 
> MKIs don't emit anywhere near that amount of exhaust trails:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke here is white as opposed to exhaust that is characteristically black in colour. I'm no expert on such matters but I believe such smoke/mist trails can be caused by feeding more aviation fuel into the engine so that is heated, evaporates, mixes with the cool air outside the engine and turns to mist- but I could be wrong on this front.



Well, I used the term exhaust quite loosely. It is called "contrail". It depends upon lot of factors mainly environmental (humidity and temp). So, one can have high flying jets with no contrail or low flying ones with contrail. But I highly doubt these are induced for display.... Each time what I have seen is some kind of smoke emitters mounted on wing to generate smoke. Contrails can really obscure display....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> 5th Gurkhas at Yudh Abhays 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the F-INSAS a new HMG,MMG and LMG are being sought along with a new sniper system, main AR and side arm



Note they are using US army gear.. M-4s,protective pads and probably even helmets..


----------



## Jako

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Note they are using US army gear.. M-4s,protective pads and probably even helmets..


No they are not.Different set of helmet and gears.Only M4s are common.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jako said:


> No they are not.Different set of helmet and gears.Only M4s are common.



Yeah look at the knee pads dont they match the US army camo aswell? and in other pics u will notice indian troops getting the know how to use M-4s from the american instructors.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Jako said:


> No they are not.Different set of helmet and gears.Only M4s are common.



Just as the British troops in the Ex. Ajeya Warrior with the IA are using INSAS, while using the rest of their own gear.


----------



## Hulk

Koovie said:


>



What is the reason to put numbers on the back, so that we know who is in trouble or who reached from far?


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Note they are using US army gear.. M-4s,protective pads and probably even helmets..



Helmets are the IA's. The protective pads in this particular pic are American but in other pics they are clearly IA. M-4s are American also, this is a joint exercise and the US is the host country- it is the norm in the Yudh Abhays series for the US and Indian armies to use each other's gear.



indianrabbit said:


> What is the reason to put numbers on the back, so that we know who is in trouble or who reached from far?



This must be during a course either at HAWS or SBS, numbers are the candidate numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah look at the knee pads dont they match the US army camo aswell? and in other pics u will notice indian troops getting the know how to use M-4s from the american instructors.



Long time yaara. Started flying yet?

On topic:-

Helmets are Indian- MKU sourced. Brilliant company with brilliant products. I had the singular luck of donning their instavest- matched a DBO level balcs/spearcut vest with plates for weight and performance and that's saying something. Pic below. Anyway of late they've finally started winning some Indian contracts for a change, the delay is shameful- an Indian company had to prove itself by winning mil contracts in the States, EU and Turkey (to name a few) before gaining acceptance here in India itself. All that while, heavy and ineffective gear kept being bought from the corrupt DPSUs. 







Anyway so finally we're getting the proper helmets in slow tranches- thank the good lords. The babus got something right for once. The knee pads are definitely American in the picture. Although quite a few of our infantry units have been using similar protection along with a different tranche of ballistic helmets (dunno origin of those helmets)- see pic below. 






They've been active in the strike corps- primarily XII and XI corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@diilinger what contracts have MKU won for Indian forces? 

+ I agree it is a real shame it has taken so long for MKU to win contracts at home- they are selling around the world to Western developed nations but they're not good enough for India?!! Until now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> @diilinger what contracts have MKU won for Indian forces?
> 
> + I agree it is a real shame it has taken so long for MKU to win contracts at home- they are selling around the world to Western developed nations but they're not good enough for India?!! Until now!



Lol only helmets,* EVEN AFTER ALL THEIR VESTS GOT NIJ.06 CERTIFICATION!!*


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Lol only helmets,* EVEN AFTER ALL THEIR VESTS GOT NIJ.06 CERTIFICATION!!*



Well that's a real shame, I wonder who is providing the plate carrier/BPJ for the F-INSAS then?


----------



## Splurgenxs

.............deleted


----------



## acetophenol

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude its nothin more than a souped up HK-416.... And not truely an LMG .. but is an IAR ..



Both serves the same purpose i.e,gives continous fire without barrel heating.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

acetophenol said:


> Both serves the same purpose i.e,gives continous fire without barrel heating.



Even a AK with drum mag is better.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Even a AK with drum mag is better.



LOL...AK with a drum magazine is kick *** man...Remember the Hollywood shootout incident?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> LOL...AK with a drum magazine is kick *** man...Remember the Hollywood shootout incident?



I own m-4 n m-16s awell BUT... Dude they cant beat the reliability and ruggedness offered by an AK... and yeah tht was badarse... too bad they died like b..ches...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I own m-4 n m-16s awell BUT... Dude they cant beat the reliability and ruggedness offered by an AK... and yeah tht was badarse... too bad they died like b..ches...



AK is the best Assault rifle the world has ever seen and its soo old but still good.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Yudh Abhyas 2013 at Fort Bragg, USA*






-






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Indian Navy MiG-29K Squadron Commissioned*







-






-






-








Livefist: Indian Navy MiG-29K Squadron Commissioned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Ghora



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Rare pic






ID the gun plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

MiG-29K fighter planes commissioned into Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## assassin123

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Note they are using US army gear.. M-4s,protective pads and probably even helmets..


note how eager the pakistani members are to find out the problems in each pic or to downgrade indian soldiers when the find them in a better situation


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Rare pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID the gun plz



Its aks-74u....sells for around 2.5-3.5 lac in Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Ayush and @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR its not much prefered bcoz of its heating issues... its commonly called kalacov here... my uncles have this weapon..and dont really like it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Ayush and @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR its not much prefered bcoz of its heating issues... its commonly called kalacov here... my uncles have this weapon..and dont really like it..



Also in use with SSG(N) i guess...does any other wing of the PAK military use it?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Also in use with SSG(N) i guess...does any other wing of the PAK military use it?



I dont think SSGN uses them....infact never seen an AKS-74U in service with Pak armed forces..police uses them..


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I dont think SSGN uses them....infact never seen an AKS-74U in service with Pak armed forces..police uses them..



Ok...i read somewhere that SSG(N) uses them.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_Beast !!_

--------------------






-

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaimiKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Ayush and @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR its not much prefered bcoz of its heating issues... its commonly called kalacov here... my uncles have this weapon..and dont really like it..



DF, anything which is AK-74 is called Kalakov here in Pakistan, but the small one is also called kalakov by people who don't know much about weapons, but the ones who know about guns call the small one Krinkov. 

AK-74 bullet caliber is different compared to AK-47, that is why we call AK-47 kalashinkov(7.62mm), while the AK-74 (5.45mm) is called Kalakov and smaller one Krinkov.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TaimiKhan said:


> DF, anything which is AK-74 is called Kalakov here in Pakistan, but the small one is also called kalakov by people who don't know much about weapons, but the ones who know about guns call the small one Krinkov.
> 
> AK-74 bullet caliber is different compared to AK-47, that is why we call AK-47 kalashinkov(7.62mm), while the AK-74 (5.45mm) is called Kalakov and smaller one Krinkov.



I know brah... but i was talkin abt common folk who call PPSH as pappash...


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> _Beast !!_




Excellent pic!



RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>


Glad the services are moving away from the Ambassadors as staff/offical vehicles for the brass.




RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



Must be to replace the armored Mahindra Rakshaks in CT ops like in JK- VERY nice find!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its aks-74u....sells for around 2.5-3.5 lac in Pakistan..



Neat looking carbine. Osama uncle gave it free publicity.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ExtraOdinary said:


> Neat looking carbine. Osama uncle gave it free publicity.



A lot of people know of it because of call of duty too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Water Car Engineer said:


> A lot of people know of it because of call of duty too.



hahaha same here. I loved that red-d.o.t sight version in COD MW2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> MiG-29K fighter planes commissioned into Indian Navy



0.25-27 nice shot of the SBTF's complete-looking ramp!

 @sancho


----------



## Abingdonboy

Abingdonboy said:


> 0.25-27 nice shot of the SBTF's complete-looking ramp!
> 
> 
> @sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

> *The defence minister also inaugurated a state-of-the-art full mission simulator which will enable pilot training across the range of aircraft capabilities, including carrier take-offs and landings, combat missions and even air-to-air refuelling.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


>



Yeah saw it in the LCA discussion thread, lets see when the first N-LCA will test from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ghora



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghora



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@IndoUS 

I think this clears up some issues that we discussed earlier:






A Sikh soldier wearing this helmet-no problem!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamINDIA

good to see up gradation of gear


----------



## Ghora

Abingdonboy said:


> @IndoUS
> 
> I think this clears up some issues that we discussed earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Sikh soldier wearing this helmet-no problem!



Nice to see this. By the way you had this discussion with me bro ... but in a different avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

TaimiKhan said:


> DF, anything which is AK-74 is called Kalakov here in Pakistan, but the small one is also called kalakov by people who don't know much about weapons, but the ones who know about guns call the small one Krinkov.
> 
> AK-74 bullet caliber is different compared to AK-47, that is why we call AK-47 kalashinkov(7.62mm), while the AK-74 (5.45mm) is called Kalakov and smaller one Krinkov.


It's not a 5.45x39mm carbine, if you look closely at the magazine, it's the same as the 7.62x39mm AK-47/AKM series and also has the AK-47/AKM series underfolder stock not the sidefolding AK-74 stock.There are no Ishmash or Tula made AKMSU, a few compact AK's in 7.62x39mm are made like the Yugoslavian M92 and Bulgarian AR-SF.Gun manufacturers in Darra also make these Krinkov AK's with whatever parts they can find.

It could be possible this is a captured weapon.

*Arsenal AR SF*





*Zastava M92*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

danish_vij said:


>


Swedish soldiers testing the FH-77 BW-5 L52 no Indians here.

Look at the BDU's for comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

saumyasupratik said:


> It's not a 5.45x39mm carbine, if you look closely at the magazine, it's the same as the 7.62x39mm AK-47/AKM series and also has the AK-47/AKM series underfolder stock not the sidefolding AK-74 stock.There are no Ishmash or Tula made AKMSU, a few compact AK's in 7.62x39mm are made like the Yugoslavian M92 and Bulgarian AR-SF.Gun manufacturers in Darra also make these Krinkov AK's with whatever parts they can find.
> 
> It could be possible this is a captured weapon.
> 
> *Arsenal AR SF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zastava M92*



Thanks, but i am not discussing the caliber of that specific weapon in the picture, i am just pointing out that AK-47 & AK-74 major difference is caliber round, you can have carbines in any caliber provided you want it.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

saumyasupratik said:


> It could be possible this is a captured weapon.



Mate,it is a captured weapon only.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

Abingdonboy said:


> Helmets are the IA's. The protective pads in this particular pic are American but in other pics they are clearly IA. M-4s are American also, this is a joint exercise and the US is the host country- it is the norm in the Yudh Abhays series for the US and Indian armies to use each other's gear.


Helmets are American ACH/MICH.Army SF or Paras don't use ACH/MICH.Unless this happens to be the first photos of them using the ACH/MICH.What makes matter more confusing is this photo.






Here the Paras seem to have ACH in the Indian Camo, this is an easy task to accomplish but as to why this was done we will not know now.
The tactical vests and other vest accessories are Indian though.


----------



## Ghora



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghora



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

saumyasupratik said:


> Helmets are American ACH/MICH.Army SF or Paras don't use ACH/MICH.Unless this happens to be the first photos of them using the ACH/MICH.What makes matter more confusing is this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Paras seem to have ACH in the Indian Camo, this is an easy task to accomplish but as to why this was done we will not know now.
> The tactical vests and other vest accessories are Indian though.


These aren't US army ACH helmets pal- standard TATA helmets that the PARAs and SFs have had for more than 4 years now:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...yas-2013-fort-bragg-begins-6.html#post4289149

These are NOT ACH helmets just these TATA helmets with cloth covers. 

In the past we've seen IA using the US Army ACHs in UCP camo during Yudh Abhays series so why would they suddenly now be leant ACHs in Indian Army colours?! 

These are Indian helmets- is it so hard to comprehend mate? A country that spends close to $50 BN USD a year on defence can't give a few cheap helmets to select units?!!


PARAs, Airborne units and SFs have had these helmets for a while now the only new news is seeing regulars (Gurkhas) with such helmets. 


Don't worry F-INSAS will sort this mess out starting next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

Abingdonboy said:


> These aren't US army ACH helmets pal- standard TATA helmets that the PARAs and SFs have had for more than 4 years now:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...yas-2013-fort-bragg-begins-6.html#post4289149
> 
> These are NOT ACH helmets just these TATA helmets with cloth covers.
> 
> In the past we've seen IA using the US Army ACHs in UCP camo during Yudh Abhays series so why would they suddenly now be leant ACHs in Indian Army colours?!
> 
> These are Indian helmets- is it so hard to comprehend mate? A country that spends close to $50 BN USD a year on defence can't give a few cheap helmets to select units?!!
> 
> 
> PARAs, Airborne units and SFs have had these helmets for a while now the only new news is seeing regulars (Gurkhas) with such helmets.
> 
> 
> Don't worry F-INSAS will sort this mess out starting next year.



And do you photos of the said TATA helmets?Because that happens to be the ACH used with Indian Camo cloth.

This is a photo of a 7th Special Forces Group Soldier using the ACH without the UCP camo cover





See any similarities with the helmets being used by our guys in Fort Bragg this year?Compare the mounting brackets for the NVG's as well.





There also happens to be a small pinhole to mount the mounting bracket for the NVG's.I'll post a much higher resolution photo for that.





You can see the pinhole for mounting the NVG mounting bracket.

Now look clearly at the helmet worn by the Para in this photos





The helmets used by the SF, Para, Modernised Regular Infantry is this




This is the Orlite 201 helmet from Israel.

Edit - I didn't see your post about the TATA helmet.The TATA helmet has 2 bolts while the ACH hs 4 bolts you can see this over here 2 bolts on each side while the TATA helmet has one bolt on each side at almost the same place (near the front) as the ACH.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR




----------



## Koovie

*Beautifully made INS Vikramditya model kit  ;D Kudos to the maker! 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danish_vij

saumyasupratik said:


> Swedish soldiers testing the FH-77 BW-5 L52 no Indians here.
> 
> Look at the BDU's for comparison.



sorrymy bad i found it on a fb page.....with all other pics


----------



## Hindustani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghora

*Managed to give this million watt smile just before the dangerous jump*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ghora

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR ... sure bro !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zVE0cor7E8

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Water Car Engineer said:


>



That is BMP mounted 105 mm SPG; by the look of it.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Capt.Popeye said:


> That is BMP mounted 105 mm SPG; by the look of it.



yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghora



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghora



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani

A rare pic of Azad Hind Fauj​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Skydivers of Indian Army Adventure Wing.... Lt Col Satyendra Verma and Lt Col Servesh Dhadwal, Jump Over Kavaratti in Lakshadeep islands, India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghora



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

"IN 320"- still in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy's ALH:





















































More pics here:

Images: Indian Navy Dhruv ALH flies for #IndNavAir60 | StratPost

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Check out the navy's spanking new MiG-29 Simulator Facility as Commander MP Felix takes you around on a guided tour of the complex

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghora

Abingdonboy said:


> Indian Navy's ALH:


 @Abingdonboy : Is that some kind of radar on the left ???


----------



## Liquidmetal

Abingdonboy said:


>



Very impressive!! India has some great equipment and with growing economic muscle, she can afford and get the best out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope... most probably fuel tanks.





Ghora said:


> @Abingdonboy : Is that some kind of radar on the left ???



If we're looking at the same thing that is a winch.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> If we're looking at the same thing that is a winch.



I was talking abt the gandola type thing near the wheels or landing gear..


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I was talking abt the gandola type thing near the wheels or landing gear..



Ah, well could be.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






_Bad A$$!!!_



Abingdonboy said:


>



Now that's Awesome !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Shakti:










INS RANA:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian naval academy- a stunning establishment, it really is:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> *An Indian Navy dornier aircraft has also joined the search operation of the missing vessel "Azum".
> The vessel was reported missing last Saturday at around 0800hrs after its departure from M.Mulak to L.Maavashu at around 0800hrs on 4th of this month. Search has been carried out by MNDF Coast Guard Nooraddin Launch, Coast Guard Ship Huravee, MNDF Kurangi helicopter as well as by an Island Aviation flight so far. In addition, Meemu Atoll, Thaa Atoll and Laamu Atoll have also been searched by the Indian Navy flight but the vessel has not been located so far.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian navy training:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

IN 320 still in the US:


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

CRPF

Watch after 5:00

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

&#2357;&#2340;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2352;&#2326;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2375; : &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368;&#2351; &#2344;&#2380;&#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368; &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2332; 


??? ?? ?????? : ?????? ?????? ?? ???? ???? Video: NDTV.com


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Betwa maintains position along INS Aditya's port side as the fuel hose is winched across to the receiving bell aboard Betwa.


----------



## Abingdonboy

BSF at Wagah:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian navy in J'berg S.Africa:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> CRPF
> 
> Watch after 5:00



Very nice! That is some hardcore training- the CRPF are not just some lathi-wielding force anymore.


Look at the difference in their equipment and training from a few years back- the improvement is clear to see. 


Go give 'em hell men!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Very nice! That is some hardcore training- the CRPF are not just some lathi-wielding force anymore.
> 
> 
> Look at the difference in their equipment and training from a few years back- the improvement is clear to see.
> 
> 
> Go give 'em hell men!



Did you notice that they're using the IWESS system for training the jawans and officers, I've seen this tool gain popularity over the years, I came across it, in use with the Indian army, in 2008 for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Did you notice that they're using the IWESS system for training the jawans and officers, I've seen this tool gain popularity over the years, I came across it, in use with the Indian army, in 2008 for the first time.



Yeah buddy- noticed it, impressive to say the least.


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danish_vij

Abingdonboy said:


> My latest vid:



nice video bro...
can u please tell me which softwares u use to make a video from diff pics nd videos & how to put a song in a video...plzz tel me if u can
thank u


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

danish_vij said:


> nice video bro...
> can u please tell me which softwares u use to make a video from diff pics nd videos & how to put a song in a video...plzz tel me if u can
> thank u



Windows Live Movie Maker. Addding a song is pretty simple- click "add music" in the bar at the top. 



Look forward to seeing the fruits of your labor!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Abingdonboy said:


> Windows Live Movie Maker. Addding a song is pretty simple- click "add music" in the bar at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing the fruits of your labor!


thanks brother......sorry will disturb u again if face any problem in this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

danish_vij said:


> thanks brother......sorry will disturb u again if face any problem in this.....



No problem man- let me know if you have any issues and I'll do my best to help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## whitefox011

are these the final stats of lch or can they be modified further? it is at 3:35


----------



## RPK

A range of naval armaments and equipments on display at the courtyard of Southern Naval Command's Maritime Museum. The museum was opened by Vice-Admiral L. Ramdas in 1989.






A Tem-3 sweep diverter, deployed by minesweeping vessels to neutralise underwater mines, on display at the Maritime Museum.






An anti-aircraft gun of World War-II vintage.






This exhibit was a gift from the Pakistan Navy personnel to the Indian Navy personnel on July 30, 1947, a fortnight before partition.






A P-15 surface-to-surface missile which was extensively fired during the Karachi attack in 1971






Personal artefacts, including ceremonial sword and cap of former Naval Chief Oscar Stanley Dawson.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

Large paintings of ships and navigation charts adorn the walls of the Southern Naval Command's Maritime Museum.






A replica of destroyer INS Delhi at the Maritime Museum.






Reliefs portraying significant events serve up lessons in history






Uniforms depicting a variety of naval ranks on display.






Traditional wheels of Indian naval ships share space with ancient canons and telescopes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RajputWarrior



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Some TATA products.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Could be useful for SOFs (to operate alongside their LSVs) and mech forces (as a Recce platform)


Water Car Engineer said:


>



Should be issued to JK police to replace all their armoured Gypsys and should also be issued to all central and local riot squads.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

> 41 Rashtriya Rifles Detected & Destroyed an IED in Kalaroosh Area (Kupwara), JK at 4:30pm May 14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

*"KILL WITH A HEART LIKE ARCTIC ICE"*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S-DUCT

Abingdonboy said:


>


Is that s robot made by DRDO or it is of foreign origin.?


----------



## Abingdonboy

S-DUCT said:


> Is that s robot made by DRDO or it is of foreign origin.?



This one is foreign- DRDO bomb-disposal robots have only just started entering Indian military and police service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> *"KILL WITH A HEART LIKE ARCTIC ICE"*



Finally some new gear


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


>



Pretty sure this is a member of the CRPF's COBRA unit. Once again these fanboys on FB putting out falshoods, eh @Koovie?!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


>



Any info on this launcher?


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Any info on this launcher?



MILAN ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> Pretty sure this is a member of the CRPF's COBRA unit. Once again these fanboys on FB putting out falshoods, eh @Koovie?!!



Yap makes sense... 

Got that pic from another defence forum.. did not notice the "source".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamINDIA

Abingdonboy said:


> MILAN ATGM.



was there ToT with the purchase of the MILAN ? (i hope there was)


----------



## Abingdonboy

IamINDIA said:


> was there ToT with the purchase of the MILAN ? (i hope there was)



I believe there was, I'm not sure of the extent of it though and the missiles are/were produced under licence in India by Bharat Dynamics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

New married accommodation for IAF and IA personnel named "TEJAS Complex" in Gurgeon:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

He's also climbed Everest 3 times IIRC!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Any new pics on the SPYDER for india?
And the t-90m?


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Abingdonboy said:


>



These tavor and sniper sight insas should be with troops fighting the terrorists on the ground not,******* ceremonial soldiers at wagah border.


----------



## Abingdonboy

AUSTERLITZ said:


> These tavor and sniper sight insas should be with troops fighting the terrorists on the ground not,******* ceremonial soldiers at wagah border.



They are being issued to all BSF units across India but obviously this is the most visible display of such equipment, trust me it is elsewhere too and is in the process of being delivered to most units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

What about the troops on the chinese border?They should be highest priority.I'm hoping new assault rifles go to them first.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> He's also climbed Everest 3 times IIRC!



Look how proud he is of his Maroon Beret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Look how proud he is of his Maroon Beret.



After the trials and tribulations one needs to go through to receive that beret, I can understand why he is proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

kbd-raaf said:


> After the trials and tribulations one needs to go through to receive that beret, I can understand why he is proud.



You are not the only one who understands that.Everyone respects the maroon beret in the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

*INDIAN COAST GUARD:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> *INDIAN COAST GUARD:*



How many Dorniers do they have..I ask coz i had heard that they were recruiting young commercial pilots to fly these Dorniers.


----------



## Star Wars




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## SirHatesALot

INDIAN AIRFORCE PLANES (2013-2020) - YouTube


----------



## IamINDIA

[/QUOTE]

what is that ship under construction behind the coast guard boat?
the new corvettes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

IamINDIA said:


>



what is that ship under construction behind the coast guard boat?
the new corvettes?[/QUOTE]

Yes, Kamorta-class corvette.


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Finally a good IAF ad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Koovie said:


> Finally a good IAF ad.



Porichu muthe........


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

*INSAS "BLACK PANTHERS":*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


>



Nice emblem .


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF's AW-101s :




































What beauts! Oh how I wish the IAF had made this their standard Medium-lift helo instead of the MIL-17-V5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF's PC-7 MK.2:






























More on their way:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy's MIG-29K/KUB "BLACK PANTHERS" SQD-INAS 303 patches:








-------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Looks like CRPF (holding an X-95):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

Abingdonboy said:


>



These grandfather of supersonic jet's should place in museum immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Hansa's SBTF:








ALL PICS ARE FROM BHARAT RAKSHAK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF's first C-17 handed over to the IAF:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> GOC-in-C South Western Command interacted with the team of 1 MAHAR & Red Eagles which summitted Mt Trishul on May 13.











> Differently abled Children from remote areas of J&K with the President of India at Rashtrapati Bhawan











> Delegation of Eygptian military met the Vice Chief of Army Staff at South Block

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Gen Bikram Singh with the Recipients of Distinguished Service Decorations











> Vice Admiral Ray Griggs, Chief of Navy, Australia called on VCOAS











> Interacting with Chief of France Army











> Interacting with Mayor of Neuvechappelle











> Guard of Honour at Invalide

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

On top of the world- MT Everest:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041




----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Koovie said:


>



Oops..I didnt see that and posted it in the SF thread.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kurup

K15 emerging from pontoon








Underwater pontoon

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ghora



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ghora said:


>


These look to be PLA.

------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## veekysingh

Abingdonboy said:


> These look to be PLA.



it is PLA. if u save it, it says PLA Army's mechanised infantry brigade for highland warfare


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Ghora said:


>



This location must be nuked


----------



## Dillinger

Faizan Memon said:


> This location must be nuked



Be our guest..you would have demolished the PLA's mechanized brigade from the highlands division.  The Chinese might stop being friendly after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Dillinger said:


> Be our guest..you would have demolished the PLA's mechanized brigade from the highlands division.  The Chinese might sop being friendly after that.



Yup, I think it as indian, coz its posted in indian military pic thread

but nothing wrong, china is also our friend today likewise america was in 60,s. China only using Pak for its own purposes


----------



## Dillinger

Faizan Memon said:


> Yup, I think it as indian, coz its posted in indian military pic thread
> 
> but nothing wrong, china is also our friend today likewise america was in 60,s. China only using Pak for its own purposes



Someone made a mistake and posted it here. Chill most people would not have been able to tell that the picture was of the PLA.

On China..well everyone's trying to use everyone else..its just the way it is.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Ghora said:


>



greeting nazi style!!


----------



## Koovie

truthseeker2010 said:


> greeting nazi style!!



This military salute dates back to Roman times... like the Swastika the Nazis just adopted it.



Very rare pic of an Indian Navy Tupolev plane with a US Navy F 14.







Ghora said:


> [



Definitely PLA.... even the image url says it -_-



Faizan Memon said:


> Yup, I think it as indian, coz its posted in indian military pic thread
> 
> but nothing wrong, china is also our friend today likewise america was in 60,s. China only using Pak for its own purposes



No its not, the poster did not put enough attention in to the pics he posted... can happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

truthseeker2010 said:


> greeting nazi style!!





Koovie said:


> This military salute dates back to Roman times... like the Swastika the Nazis just adopted it.



Not a salute or greeting. This is a swearing in ceremony- the soldier walking down the ranks has an Indian flag on his tray and as he passes each soldier they place their hand on the flag and recites an oath to serve his/her nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Not a salute or greeting. This is a swearing in ceremony- there soldier walking down the ranks has an Indian flag on his tray and as he passes each soldier they place their hand on the flag and recites an oath to serve his/her nation.



Truthseeker here thinks that we are a rogue nuclear nation which is a threat to the world. 

Trying to provide him with the proper explanation is an exercise in futility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

*B-05 launch from underwater platform*


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


>



PSK's been saying that these and the c-130s plus the 6 more of the latter that we will probably buy are going to play a crucial role. According to him the 40000 operators being added in the NE are going to have about 15000 or so as air-mobile forces..and these will be the troop-haulers. Accurate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Faizan Memon said:


> This location must be nuked


bhai command and conquer nahi khel rahai


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> PSK's been saying that these and the c-130s plus the 6 more of the latter that we will probably buy are going to play a crucial role. According to him the 40000 operators being added in the NE are going to have about 15000 or so as air-mobile forces..and these will be the troop-haulers. Accurate?



It's not far off. The 12 C-130J-30s are for Spec Ops purely, any C-130s over and above this 12 bought by the IAF will be for general utility. C-17s will obviously play a much more crucial role for the new Mountain strike brigade for the NE. 

PSK is not a reliable source though I've found, I've asked him some basic questions on things I know to be true and he has denied them.

Some things he is spot on, some he is waaaayyy off.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Abingdonboy said:


> It's not far off. The 12 C-130J-30s are for Spec Ops purely, any C-130s over and above this 12 bought by the IAF will be for general utility. C-17s will obviously play a much more crucial role for the new Mountain strike brigade for the NE.
> 
> PSK is not a reliable source though I've found, I've asked him some basic questions on things I know to be true and he has denied them.
> 
> Some things he is spot on, some he is waaaayyy off.



I highly, highly doubt that the Hercules's will be in a dedicated spec ops role. It will be used as general utility transport during peace time etc, whilst keeping SOF deployment as its main role.

Otherwise a majority of the time it'd be a very expensive hangar queen.


----------



## IndoUS

kbd-raaf said:


> I highly, highly doubt that the Hercules's will be in a dedicated spec ops role. It will be used as general utility transport during peace time etc, whilst keeping SOF deployment as its main role.
> 
> Otherwise a majority of the time it'd be a very expensive hangar queen.



Most likely they will keep one or two C-130 in ready on call situation for the Spec ops. And maybe rotate the planes so that not all of them are in the hangers all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

IndoUS said:


> Most likely they will keep one or two C-130 in ready on call situation for the Spec ops. And maybe rotate the planes so that not all of them are in the hangers all the time.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> I highly, highly doubt that the Hercules's will be in a dedicated spec ops role. It will be used as general utility transport during peace time etc, whilst keeping SOF deployment as its main role.
> 
> Otherwise a majority of the time it'd be a very expensive hangar queen.





IndoUS said:


> Most likely they will keep one or two C-130 in ready on call situation for the Spec ops. And maybe rotate the planes so that not all of them are in the hangers all the time.



Nope- all 12 will be just for Spec Ops. How would they be "hanger queens"? India has some 10-12,000+ SOF operators leaving aside NSG. AFAIK right now 1-2 are kept on duty specifically for NSG use (the main CT task force based in Delhi) with a further 1-2 on standby at Hindon AFB for use by the 50th (Independant) Parachute Brigade ie the IA's quick reaction froce- in the past the IL-76 had performed this role but their high AOG rate meant that most of the time no a/c was availible to either the NSG or the 50th. [IIRC the next 6 Hercs will be deployed on the East coast and will cover all the way down to A&N islands. Of course, in any emergency the IAF will use whatever assests it has availible and are best poised to render assitence and will thus move men (NDRF) and materials where needed - as we saw in 2011 with the Sikkim earthquake. However for the most part these birds will be flying missions directly in support of the Indian SOFs. For general utility roles the C-130Js are present in too limited numbers to have any real operational advantage over the 100+ An-32 (and MTAs of the future) in service.

Further proof of this is the fact that it has clearly been stated that the aviation assets like the C-130Js will be a part of the J-SOC currently being raised in India. 

However there are, apparently, possiblities of addtional C-130Js over and above the 12 for Spec Ops, for the IAF tp be used in general utility roles. This idea is being floated around right now AFAIK as the [IAF has been bloown away by the C-130J's performance in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*A four Hunter formation Flying over the Rajpath*








*A Train under attack from an IAF Hunter in West Pakistan # War of 1971*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup




----------



## kurup

*INS MYSORE*







*Mid Sea fuelling of INS Viraat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

*Naval personnel take a break and play volleyball on the ship's helicopter deck.*








*Westland Sea King of Indian Navy *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

@Abingdonboy : 


*New helmets in service* ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> @Abingdonboy :
> 
> 
> *New helmets in service* ????



Bro, these helmets have been in service for a while now. They're nothing special- a step up from the "tin helmets" of old but that's about it. 


Cool pic though!


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> Bro, these helmets have been in service for a while now. They're nothing special- a step up from the "tin helmets" of old but that's about it.
> 
> Cool pic though!



I thought this was the same helmet that we were discussing about in the "Yudh Abhyas" thread .


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> I thought this was the same helmet that we were discussing about in the "Yudh Abhyas" thread .



I don't think this is the same helmet mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Heres a larger version...







Old helmet only mate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## whitefox011




----------



## Jason bourne

whitefox011 said:


>



This aint indian army :0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whitefox011

Jason bourne said:


> This aint indian army :0



why? i took this from fb i am proud to be indian page


----------



## Jason bourne

whitefox011 said:


> why? i took this from fb i am proud to be indian page



I have seen this pick long time back iguess this pic is of PLA

PS

this picture is being posted all over the place as Indian Army helping Sikkim earthquake victims Some websites claim it is Japanese Army.

this is actually PLA in action during floods in China... (i even saw a video on a chinese site, cannot find it now)

i wonder who started posting it as indian army pic and now it has spread all over the place thru social media

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

whitefox011 said:


> why? i took this from fb i am proud to be indian page



Some fb pages sucks....


----------



## Koovie

whitefox011 said:


> why? i took this from fb i am proud to be indian page



Seriously dont believe in everything some random FB admin posts ....

They are PLA soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

whitefox011 said:


>



These are the Reds.. the pic was taken during floods 2 years ago when PLA came to help.

Come on man, we NE people don't look like that. Can't you tell the difference?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Indian Coast Guard:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


>



Dude which hmg is tht?


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude which hmg is tht?



I _think _it is the 12.7 mm NSVT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whitefox011

Tshering22 said:


> These are the Reds.. the pic was taken during floods 2 years ago when PLA came to help.
> 
> Come on man, we NE people don't look like that. Can't you tell the difference?



well the pic has now spread to every other facebook page no one seems to notice this :o


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Flood Relief Operations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mirage2K

Faizan Memon said:


> This location must be nuked



nuclear bomb kya mil gaye tho kanchoh ka game lag raha hain kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*Operation Ganga Prahar* by Indian Army

*Operation Rahat * by IAF


----------



## mirage2K

which is this scouts unit...is it the Ladakh scouts


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

mirage2K said:


> which is this scouts unit...is it the Ladakh scouts



They are not Ladakh Scouts but i dont know exactly who they are...will get back to you on this.


----------



## mirage2K

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> They are not Ladakh Scouts but i dont know exactly who they are...will get back to you on this.



but the badge on her left arm says SCOUTS


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

mirage2K said:


> but the badge on her left arm says SCOUTS



Dude,thats not a Ladakh Scouts badge.


And why only Ladakh Scouts,why not Arunanchal Scouts or Sikkim Scouts?

Anyways,i will try to find out.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

I think its related to Garwhal Rifles.







See Ladak Scouts have a different badge


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


>



looks like special forces soldiers. there is something similar to the patch of special forces on their shoulder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> looks like special forces soldiers. there is something similar to the patch of special forces on their shoulder



No bro, not SF, the patches on their shoulders read "SCOUTS" and according to @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR this means they belong to Garwhal Rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

bro, thanks for your information



Abingdonboy said:


> No bro, not SF, the patches on their shoulders read "SCOUTS" and according to @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR this means they belong to Garwhal Rifles.



bro, thanks for your information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> No bro, not SF, the patches on their shoulders read "SCOUTS" and according to @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR this means they belong to Garwhal Rifles.



Ya,i think they belong to the Garwhal Rifles.Such patches are also worn by ARunanchal Scouts,Ladakh Scouts,Sikkim Scouts and the The Regiment of Guards.

So its not a SF related patch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

> The newly constructed hospital will be 1047 bedded ground plus six storied building and is being built near the Military Hospital Cardio Thoracic Centre, Pune on Kondhwa road.crores, will be housed in a self sufficient and environment friendly &#8216;Green Building&#8217;, equipped with facilities like rain water harvesting, modern fire fighting equipment, modern laundry services, dietary services with modern kitchen equipment and ultra modern effluent treatment plant. On completion, this will the largest hospital of the Indian Armed Forces and will be at par with the best hospitals in the country. &#8212; in Pune, Maharashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

> TERRITORIAL ARMY ECOLOGICAL WARRIORS
> 
> The Ecological Task Forces of Territorial Army are located at Dehradun, Pithoragarh (Uttarakhand), Samba (J&K), Sri Mohangarh (Rajasthan), Kufri (HP), Delhi and Tezpur,
> Rangia (Assam). They are making significant contribution in checking ecological degradation and environment protection in the assigned project areas. These units have won many prestigious national level awards including Guinness book of world records, for planting maximum number of trees in a day.



----------------------

















----------------------







> ARMY DOCTORS CARRYING EMERGENCY LIFE SAVING SURGERY(CRANIOTOMY) ON THE CIVILIAN PATIENT SUFFERING FROM A BRAIN STROKE &#8212; in Leh, Jammu and Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Kumaon Scouts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

hkdas said:


> looks like special forces soldiers. there is something similar to the patch of special forces on their shoulder



no this is a scouts unit...don't know which


----------



## mirage2K

Abingdonboy said:


>



first time i am seeing a priest, a pandit, a moulvi, a sikh guru and an atheist under one platform lol...however i like the way we invite religious representatives to foundation laying ceremonies and for prayers...shows our respect for all religions and how we treat all religions as equal...never seen this in anyother part of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

mirage2K said:


> first time i am seeing a priest, a pandit, a moulvi, a sikh guru and an atheist under one platform lol...however i like the way we invite religious representatives to foundation laying ceremonies and for prayers...shows our respect for all religions and how we treat all religions as equal...never seen this in anyother part of the world



That is the hallmark requirement of a "Pluralistic" Society. Thank god that India has striven to be just that. It is no accident that the Armed Forces are symbolic of that attribute.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

mirage2K said:


> no this is a scouts unit...don't know which



Well,i told you they are from Garwhal rifles.Since you dont wanna believe me heres the proof.Check out whats written in this guys cap.









Now notice General Hasnain wearing the same patch and General Hasnanin belongs to the Garwhal rifles and moreoever Ladakh Scounts are not deployed outside Ladakh except Delhi and same will be the case for Sikkim Scouts and Arunanchal Scouts coz they are a regional infantry regtt.

Syed Ata Hasnain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Well,i told you they are from Garwhal rifles.Since you dont wanna believe me heres the proof.Check out whats written in this guys cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now notice General Hasnain wearing the same patch and General Hasnanin belongs to the Garwhal rifles and moreoever Ladakh Scounts are not deployed outside Ladakh except Delhi and same will be the case for Sikkim Scouts and Arunanchal Scouts coz they are a regional infantry regtt.
> 
> Syed Ata Hasnain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



they can be the Kumaon Scouts also, they are based at Ranikhet



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Well,i told you they are from Garwhal rifles.Since you dont wanna believe me heres the proof.Check out whats written in this guys cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now notice General Hasnain wearing the same patch and General Hasnanin belongs to the Garwhal rifles and moreoever Ladakh Scounts are not deployed outside Ladakh except Delhi and same will be the case for Sikkim Scouts and Arunanchal Scouts coz they are a regional infantry regtt.
> 
> Syed Ata Hasnain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



they can be the Kumaon Scouts also, they are based at Ranikhet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

mirage2K said:


> they can be the Kumaon Scouts also, they are based at Ranikhet
> 
> 
> 
> they can be the Kumaon Scouts also, they are based at Ranikhet



Ya,you have a point there.The ones with the red tab with Scouts written are Garhwal rifles for sure.Let me find out about the ones with the green tab..they can be Kumoan Scouts but Ladakh Scouts or Arunanchal/Sikkim Scouts are definitely out of options.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Ok i got it!

The ones with the red tab are Garhwal Rifles:-






Syed Ata Hasnain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And the ones with the Green tab are Kumaon Scouts







Integrated Defence Staff -- http://ids.nic.in


----------



## mirage2K

you beat me to it...i was about to post about LIEUTENANT GENERAL NARESH CHANDRA MARWAH , the chief of ids who was a commander in the Kumaon Scouts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Abingdonboy said:


> No bro, not SF, the patches on their shoulders read "SCOUTS" and according to @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR this means they belong to Garwhal Rifles.



bro herd that airforce has dropped special 18 teams of 5 personel each....who are trained to survive withought food for 7-8 days......so that they can find lost pilgrims from dense forests....nd bring them to desired coordinates......the team has satelite phones gps....food for civilians(only) and various other equipments........i think i saw this on ndtv.india....not sure though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

danish_vij said:


> bro herd that airforce has dropped special 18 teams of 5 personel each....who are trained to survive withought food for 7-8 days......so that they can find lost pilgrims from dense forests....nd bring them to desired coordinates......the team has satelite phones gps....food for civilians(only) and various other equipments........i think i saw this on ndtv.india....not sure though



Hmm, NDRF? If not wonder who these guys could be. I doubt SF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Abingdonboy said:


> Hmm, NDRF? If not wonder who these guys could be. I doubt SF.



no its not ndrf....they r some airforce comandos or something dnt knw!! saw a video of personels being droped from chetah helicopter with heavy bag packs......nd after droping them the helicopter flew away!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

danish_vij said:


> no its not ndrf....they r some airforce comandos or something dnt knw!! saw a video of personels being droped from chetah helicopter with heavy bag packs......nd after droping them the helicopter flew away!!



It seems that they are SF, Para-Commandos. That is what one Army Brig. said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danish_vij

Capt.Popeye said:


> It seems that they are SF, Para-Commandos. That is what one Army Brig. said.



yeah they r sf i guess....as the report on ndtv said they r specially trained who can survive w/o food for several days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

danish_vij said:


> yeah they r sf i guess....as the report on ndtv said they r specially trained who can survive w/o food for several days





Capt.Popeye said:


> It seems that they are SF, Para-Commandos. That is what one Army Brig. said.





danish_vij said:


> no its not ndrf....they r some airforce comandos or something dnt knw!! saw a video of personels being droped from chetah helicopter with heavy bag packs......nd after droping them the helicopter flew away!!



Cool- any pics/vid?


I guess that makes sense- they are experts in mountaineering and navigation, are incredibly fit, can survive unaided for days etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danish_vij

Abingdonboy said:


> Cool- any *pics/vid?*
> 
> 
> I guess that makes sense- they are experts in mountaineering and navigation, are incredibly fit, can survive unaided for days etc.


would hav shared the video if had one!  but i saw the pic here on pdf where a chetak helicopter was droping bags nd comandos in river base ......will share if i find it  nd that pic is from the same video only


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Cool- any pics/vid?
> 
> 
> I guess that makes sense- they are experts in mountaineering and navigation, are incredibly fit, can survive unaided for days etc.



I don't think that there any vids yet about them, though some pics may surface soon enough. They have been inserted into areas that are completely cut-off to the extent of even lacking foot-trails and have been tasked with extracting people there who have moved away from lower ground and the ravaged river banks. They will marshal the refugees and help extract them to more accessible areas, in some cases to the extent of carry some of the vulnerable folks viz. elderly, sick and injured and children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Cool- any pics/vid?
> 
> 
> I guess that makes sense- they are experts in mountaineering and navigation, are incredibly fit, can survive unaided for days etc.




Here:-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Here:-


Cool mate! Any vids?


----------



## Abingdonboy

danish_vij said:


> no its not ndrf....they r some airforce comandos or something dnt knw!! saw a video of personels being droped from chetah helicopter with heavy bag packs......nd after droping them the helicopter flew away!!





Capt.Popeye said:


> It seems that they are SF, Para-Commandos. That is what one Army Brig. said.





danish_vij said:


> yeah they r sf i guess....as the report on ndtv said they r specially trained who can survive w/o food for several days



Just saw a interview with an IA Lt Gen who said PARA SF/Airborne have been used to rescue survivors in the most remote and isolated locations where road transport is non-existent. He said Paratroopers (Airborne not SF in this case I'm guessing) para-jumped from helos into one of these locations as fast-roping/slithering was not possible. And then these Paratroopers will be carrying the civilians on their backs (along with their gear) to a safe(r) LZ just- 















In another incident Paratroopers rescued ~70 semi-conscious survivors from the middle of a river and got them MEDIVAC'd to a hospital. 


Proud to have a family member who has served in the PARAs.



All these rescue workers- CAPFs,IA, IAF, NDRF etc all deserve more than they will get. My are the epitome of unsung heroes. A thankless job indeed. SALUTE!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## danish_vij

Abingdonboy said:


> Just saw a interview with an IA Lt Gen who said PARA SF/Airborne have been used to rescue survivors in the most remote and isolated locations where road transport is non-existent. He said Paratroopers (Airborne not SF in this case I'm guessing) para-jumped from helos into one of these locations as fast-roping/slithering was not possible. And then these Paratroopers will be carrying the civilians on their backs (along with their gear) to a safe(r) LZ just-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In another incident Paratroopers rescued ~70 semi-conscious survivors from the middle of a river and got them MEDIVAC'd to a hospital.
> 
> 
> Proud to have a family member who has served in the PARAs.
> 
> 
> 
> All these rescue workers- CAPFs,IA, IAF, NDRF etc all deserve more than they will get. My are the epitome of unsung heroes. A thankless job indeed. SALUTE!



c i told u na i say a video of that sf bein dropped(actually jumping) from chetah heli......
proud of my indian defence cum rescue forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mirage2K

We're not God, we're there to serve the people of India - in war,
peace or natural calamities
- Lt Gen Anil Chait AVSM,VSM General Officer Commanding,
Surya Command
"No more people will die there. We will rescue all those who are
stranded. We will trudge every trail, every footpath and bring
home anybody who is trapped"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Abingdonboy said:


> Just saw a interview with an IA Lt Gen who said PARA SF/Airborne have been used to rescue survivors in the most remote and isolated locations where road transport is non-existent. He said Paratroopers (Airborne not SF in this case I'm guessing) para-jumped from helos into one of these locations as fast-roping/slithering was not possible. And then these Paratroopers will be carrying the civilians on their backs (along with their gear) to a safe(r) LZ just-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In another incident Paratroopers rescued ~70 semi-conscious survivors from the middle of a river and got them MEDIVAC'd to a hospital.
> 
> 
> Proud to have a family member who has served in the PARAs.
> 
> 
> 
> All these rescue workers- CAPFs,IA, IAF, NDRF etc all deserve more than they will get. My are the epitome of unsung heroes. A thankless job indeed. SALUTE!


hey found the pic from the video i told u about

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mirage2K



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

@Abingdonboy

Are we talking about these guys? They seem to be a mixed group probably called from different outfits. I can even see a soldier with CRPF Cobra camo on? Maybe search and resuce guys extracted from various units?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K

Update:
Army opened foot track between Govindghat & Lambagar on Badrinath route. Full scale efforts on to open the route to Badrinath.
Army facilitated 2300 people to contact their families from Harsil & Joshimath using army communications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*General Officer Commanding-in-Chief ,army central command Lieutenant General Anil Chait himself supervising rescue operations*


































*We're not God, we're there to serve the people of India - in war,
peace or natural calamities*
- Lt Gen Anil Chait AVSM,VSM General Officer Commanding,
Central Command
"No more people will die there. We will rescue all those who are
stranded. We will trudge every trail, every footpath and bring
home anybody who is trapped"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Paratroopers in action

















Notice in the 2nd and 3rd pic the guy is wearing US Army boots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agamdilawari

Indian Army....love u and respect u like anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

SALUTE !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Koovie

Whats the longest runway intact in the affected areas?


----------



## mirage2K

CC : Indian army facebook page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Look at these pics man..Everyone from a Soldier all the way up to Captain,Colonel and General can be seen contributing and not just giving orders.

This is the kind of men who are serving us...Makes me proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Parachute Regtt Passing out Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

we are proud of indian army...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Look at these pics man..Everyone from a Soldier all the way up to Captain,Colonel and General can be seen contributing and not just giving orders.
> 
> This is the kind of men who are serving us...Makes me proud.


that is the hallmark of our defence forces our commanders lead from the front...and not by sitting in some high tech bunker and by passing only orders to get the work done by the lower rung, they are always in the thick of the action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

mirage2K said:


> that is the hallmark of our defence forces our commanders lead from the front...and not by sitting in some high tech bunker and by passing only orders to get the work done by the lower rung, they are always in the thick of the action



And some people ask me why do we have such a high ratio of officers to soldiers killed in action...and thats precisely the reason why..Our officers lead from the front and thats what they are taught

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> And some people ask me why do we have such a high ratio of officers to soldiers killed in action...and thats precisely the reason why..Our officers lead from the front and thats what they are taught



Interestingly despite the much touted (in the West anyway) British origins of the Indian army, post independence the IA has somehow instilled this ethos into its soldiers. The UK army, to this day, does not have such an ethos and time and again the doubts are raised on the calibre of the UK army's officers. They are seen as (barring a few exceptions)self-entitled and soft. And the selection process for officers is seen as elitist and ineffective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Interestingly despite the much touted (in the West anyway) British origins of the Indian army, post independence the IA has somehow instilled this ethos into its soldiers. The UK army, to this day, does not have such an ethos and time and again the doubts are raised on the calibre of the UK army's officers. They are seen as (barring a few exceptions)self-entitled and soft. And the selection process for officers is seen as elitist and ineffective.



In the Indian Army the cadets are told that once you become an officer you have to "outperform" your men in anything you do.Whether its the BPET,firing,LRPs or even sports.Only if you can "outperform" them can you 'earn' their 'respect' and they will follow you orders.

Second most important thing which they are taught is that they need to jell with their troops..only if they can mix up with their troops will the troops respect their officer and obey his command.

The Indian Army is an old school Army based on these values where soldier and officer relation and mere bravery and skill results in victories in day to day battles..We dont have soldiers roaming around in MRAP with highly protected BPs drinking Coke/Mineral water and calling in air strikes....we have foot soldiers doing long route patrols/marches with a 3rd class BPJ and helmet who are half of the time out of contact due to radio sets not being so effective in mountainous terrain and killing terrorists coz of their skill and bravery with the least use of technology and carrying their kill back to their base for 2-3 days due helicopter not being given to them.

Anyways,modernising is taking place and all i hope is that these values dont get left behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cloud_9

> The first C 130J aircraft landed at Dharasu (a landing ground only 1300 meters long) in the early morning today for the first time despite inclement weather. On landing the aircraft defueled 8000 litres of fuel into an empty bowser which was airlifted yesterday from Sarsawa by a Mi 26 helicopter. With the availability of additional fuel now at Dharasu, the extraction, evacuation and rescue operations have picked up pace and the available helicopters are now able to make more number of trips.
> 
> Apart from the carrying fuel to Dharasu, the first C130 J on its return trip carried about 40 and the second about 100 injured and stranded pilgrims to the safer plains of Air Force Station Hindan. An emergency medical centre has been set up at Air Force Station Hindan for the medical check-up of all the arriving tourists for immediate attention.














> FACT SHEET: Uttarakhand rescue and relief operations, 22.06.2013
> 
> 
> 
> · All agencies of the Government of India and State Government are continuing to work in a coordinated manner for rescue and relief measures.
> 
> · Today 10,000 people evacuated by air and road to safer places today. A total of 70,000 evacuated till date.
> 
> · Cabinet Secretary held a meeting of the National Crisis Management Committee this evening.
> 
> · ITBP evacuated 4,000 persons today. The point of concern is Jungle Chetti where about 400-500 people are still there.
> 
> · Army has already reached Jungle Chetti.
> 
> · Only 70-80 people are left in Kedarnath. Operations will be over by tomorrow.
> 
> · Foot Tracks have been made from Jungle Chetti. Army is helping able bodied to come down on the tracks.
> 
> · Gagaria has been evacuated. No one has been left in Gagaria.
> 
> 
> 
> NDRF:
> 
> · NDRF has rescued 347 persons from Gauri Kund. 149 Sadhus remained there. They do not want to leave.
> 
> · Medical camp set up in Gupt Kashi.
> 
> 
> 
> Army:
> 
> · Army rescued 4,000 people today of which 2,000 are from critical areas.
> 
> · 390 evacuated by Helicopters.
> 
> · Able bodied are being helped to walk down by road where ever possible.
> 
> · Hemkund Sahib  100 people are still there but have enough food and other supplies.
> 
> · Badri Nath areas  8,000 pilgrims still there.
> 
> · Army will airlift 2 bridges to Gauchar tomorrw.
> 
> · National Institute of Mountaineering also being utilized by army.
> 
> 
> 
> Railways:
> 
> · Railways are moving people and relief supplies free of charge. No one is waiting at station at Haridwar.
> 
> 
> 
> IAF:
> 
> · Despite weather problems 300 sorties were done till afternoon and 2,000 persons were air lifted today.
> 
> · C-130 was utilized to evacuate more than 100 persons.
> 
> · Forward air base established at Dharasu.
> 
> · Total helicopters  43 of IAF, 11-army and 7-private. Total 61. 2 more to join tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Petroleum:
> 
> · Focus on providing ATF at Gauchar. IAF needs 55 kilo litre every day which is being arranged.
> 
> · So far 110 kilo litres of ATF has been delivered for the helicopter involved in rescue operations. * Refueller is also on the way to be positioned at Dharasu.
> *
> · Backup supplies for these refuellers have also been arranged and 198 kilo litres of ATF is in transit to various locations.
> 
> · LPG  Efforts are being made to supply LPG to the distributors from Haridwar and Haldwani Bottling plants in Uttarakhand. Both the above bottling plants are operating normally and all efforts are being made to dispatch loads to the affected markets through open routes in coordination with State Government.
> 
> · MS/HSD/SKO  Adequate stocks are available at retail outlets / SKO agencies and LPG godowns. The situation is being closely monitored and efforts being made to ensure that fuel supplies are available for all rescue and relief operations. 893000 litres of MS, 1578000 litres of HSD and 149000 litres of SKO have been supplied by OMCs yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Telecommunications:
> 
> · 167 towers out of 287 restored today.
> 
> · * All will be working by tomorrow*.





> In all, the IAF towards Op Rahat, has flown 768 sorties in which 103350 kgs of load has been dropped/landed and 5347 passengers airlifted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

NDTV Documentary on Rajputana Rifles

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ndtv-special-ndtv-india/video-story/280252?hp&video-featured[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Finally our forces are getting rid of orange painted Insas rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Koovie

The mighty Gajraj

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

Koovie said:


> Finally our forces are getting rid of orange painted Insas rifles



Interesting, cocking handle similar to G3, extended barrel and iron sights similar to the galil. Nice.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

RescueRanger said:


> Interesting, cocking handle similar to G3, extended barrel and iron sights similar to the galil. Nice.




The Iron sight isnt similar to the Galil, but the FN FNC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Finally our forces are getting rid of orange painted Insas rifles



Been happening for a while bro. Same with police forces and CAPFs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Interesting, cocking handle similar to G3, extended barrel and iron sights similar to the galil. Nice.



Its a mix of AK,FN FAL,G3...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Female Commandos from J&K

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/news/video-story/279693?vod-related[/video]


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Armed forces in Uttarakhand: Brave, selfless, relentless 

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/news/armed-forces-in-uttarakhand-brave-selfless-relentless/280799?hp&video-featured[/video]


----------



## hkdas

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Female Commandos from J&K
> 
> [video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/news/video-story/279693?vod-related[/video]



why did they call this small SWAT team a commando unit? NSG (SRG), SPG, SFF already has women in its units, this is nothing new.


----------



## Super Falcon

doing a great job in humaitarian aid we are with you when you heal people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

DRDO devloped:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some cool drawings:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can anyone id this unit- I don't think they are PARA- the insignia on their shirts and the badges on their Berets don't belong to any PARA btn AFAIK:





@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR


----------



## third eye

Abingdonboy said:


> Can anyone id this unit- I don't think they are PARA- the insignia on their shirts and the badges on their Berets don't belong to any PARA btn AFAIK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



These are Sappers from the Para Brigade.

The badge they wear is of the Sappers ( Corps of Engineers)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Can anyone id this unit- I don't think they are PARA- the insignia on their shirts and the badges on their Berets don't belong to any PARA btn AFAIK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Well,I have to say that i am confused since the badge on their maroon beret looks like that of a Ordanace Corps badge to me.








third eye said:


> These are Sappers from the Para Brigade.
> 
> The badge they wear is of the Sappers ( Corps of Engineers)



Engineers wear this badge








Abingdonboy said:


>



The General is ex NSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Well,I have to say that i am confused since the badge on their maroon beret looks like that of a Ordanace Corps badge to me.
> 
> Engineers wear this badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The General is ex NSG.



The badge they are wearing is like this :







The General is from the Armoured Corps


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

third eye said:


> The badge they are wearing is like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The General is from the Armoured Corps



This is not an Indian badge and the General is an ex NSG.It doesnt matter which Corp he is from since he is wearing this badge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Well,I have to say that i am confused since the badge on their maroon beret looks like that of a Ordanace Corps badge to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engineers wear this badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The General is ex NSG.


Yeah noticed this guy was ex-NSG. 


+Many units in the IA are airborne-qualified other than the PARAs such as sappers, singals, medic etc and thus get to wear the maroon Beret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah noticed this guy was ex-NSG.
> 
> 
> +Many units in the IA are airborne-qualified other than the PARAs such as sappers, singals, medic etc and thus get to wear the maroon Beret.



Yeah buddy and thatswhy i said i am not sure on this.

I found the Ordanance badge most similar to the ones they are wearing.

But this is for sure that they are Army guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah noticed this guy was ex-NSG.
> 
> 
> +Many units in the IA are airborne-qualified other than the PARAs such as sappers, singals, medic etc and thus get to wear the maroon Beret.



yes, sikh light infantry, J&K light infantry has lot of men with airborne qualified

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

hkdas said:


> yes, sikh light infantry, J&K light infantry has lot of men with airborne qualified



He was talking about various corps who are Para qualified like Artillery,Sappers,Signals,Medics etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*INS TABAR, LAUNCHING A KLUB SURFACE-TO-SURFACE MISSILE*






*INS KULISH, LAUNCHING A Kh-35 URAN SURFACE-TO-SURFACE MISSILE*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kurup

*SWATHI Weapon Locating Radar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Some rescue Operation Pics :- 






-






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

*A fuel truck being carried by a Mi-26*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Northern Army Commander on J&K and China 


[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ndtv-special-ndtv-24x7/northern-army-commander-on-j-k-and-china/281152?hp&video-featured[/video]


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Rescue Op Pic:-







-






===============================================


_Garuds_ :-








-







======================================================


_Indian Army :-_







-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

These Uttarakhand rescue pictures remind me of the INA's song: Kadam Kadam badhae jaa. 

Truly our military has stuck to those words and sworn by it.

Proud to be from a military family. 

Jai Hind!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

> 4/20/2012 - Marine Col. Art Tomassetti, 33rd Fighter Wing vice commander, explains the capabilities of the weapons load trainer, a life-sized F-35 mock-up housed inside the F-35 Academic Training Center to more than 35 foreign officers visiting Eglin Air Force Base, Fla., April 18. The visit was part of the semiannual Foreign Attaché Operations Orientation, a program created to introduce foreign guests to the U.S. federal agencies&#8217; people and missions as well as expose them to industrial, historical and cultural aspects of American society to enhance direct communications with foreign governments and military commanders among other objectives. (U.S. Air Force photo/Maj. Karen Roganov)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*COAS bodyguard:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zoro

Abingdonboy said:


>



Is this picture taken near HVF AVADI?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamesseo89

So is there any new thread about China and India war???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Zoro said:


> Is this picture taken near HVF AVADI?



More than likely.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_Siachin _






-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

*Flotation training in Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Watch This Video:-


Excl: Tral encounter caught on tape

Just look at the Gorkha Soldier from 1:20 - 1:34, the way he is firing his AK.

========================================================


Gurkhas :- The Born Warriors. 







-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Watch This Video:-
> 
> 
> Excl: Tral encounter caught on tape



Awesome..thanks for sharing! 

One guy had his AK fitted with Laser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Awesome..thanks for sharing!
> 
> One guy had his AK fitted with Laser.



And the way that gurkha soldier firing his AK from 1:20 - 1:34 is also new to me, never saw our soldiers firing like that even in previous encounters in the same state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

*Afghan Army officers getting trained in India............*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deep.ocean

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> And the way that gurkha soldier firing his AK from 1:20 - 1:34 is also new to me, never saw our soldiers firing like that even in previous encounters in the same state.



Rambo effect, might be trying to impress reporter with his skills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*From cockpit of Indian Army Cheetah on rescue mission in Uttarakhand.
*







Respect...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

How brave, tireless pilots fought to give Uttarakhand a sheltering sky

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/special/superman-squad-real-life-heroes-of-uttarakhand-895?InsideNDTV[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

mirage2K said:


>



These guys just keep impressing! 



+ sad thing is some people are so anti-India that they will still criticise no matter what. Heard on a BBC radio feature last night where some white stuck up a-hole was complaining that the response was "too little, too late" and that this diaster was almost compellty ignored in the rest of India. I don't know if she got the memo about India setting a world-record wrt peacetime civilian airlift.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SirHatesALot

Abingdonboy said:


> These guys just keep impressing!
> 
> 
> 
> + sad thing is some people are so anti-India that they will still criticise no matter what. Heard on a BBC radio feature last night where some white stuck up a-hole was complaining that the response was "too little, too late" and that this diaster was almost compellty ignored in the rest of India. I don't know if she got the memo about India setting a world-record wrt peacetime civilian airlift.



Indians need rights as par with the developed countries but no responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


>



The boys facial expression behind the soldier is epic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Not military but I liked it and thought I'd share:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF:












I'm told these guys are the security detail of an Indian Embassy somewhere in the world:

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## SirHatesALot

Abingdonboy said:


> Not military but I liked it and thought I'd share:



Thats how our country is......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF COBRAs:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF:







COBRA:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



Nice pic, but I would have preferred desi kudi with desi platform.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some of the products of the Indian NandLalTopi wale-Army company that are in service in India:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Not sure if posted before.

India's very own bladerunner. *Major (Retd.) D. P. Singh*



> As part of Operation Vijay during the Kargil War, I was leading the 7 Dogra unit at Akhnoor sector. The weather was hot and the war had startedfor 40 hours there was not a single fire from the adversary. Even as I was thinking whether it was the proverbial lull before the storm, a mortar dropped near me. I ducked but the bomb exploded and splinters pierced my body. I was almost taken for dead. Though I lost my right foot, I have run nine marathons and am motivating the physically challenged to become challengers, said Kargil war hero and blade-runner Major (Retd.) D. P. Singh during an interaction here on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abingdonboy

contd:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

BSF:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

SURYA-1 said:


> Nice pic, but I would have preferred desi kudi with desi platform.



Thats her personal pic man...we are not selling cars here. 



Abingdonboy said:


> CRPF COBRAs:



Nice...CRPF has NVG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

A decent report on the MIG-29K's formal commissioning into the IN:







Pretty well researched reporting without any of the tired sayings and sensationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Don't know if this has been posted, an IAF MIG-29UPG:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

&#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2354;&#2351; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2366;&#2350;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368;&#2351; &#2360;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; 

[video]http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ndtv-india-documentary/video-story/282079[/video]


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Must Watch


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Abingdonboy said:


> BSF:



which gun?


----------



## IndoUS

rockstar said:


> which gun?



Its a micro Tavor


----------



## Abingdonboy

rockstar said:


> which gun?



x-95/MTAR-21


----------



## danish_vij

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>


fighter pilot wearing spectacles.... is that even allowed?


----------



## RPK

A de Havilland Tiger Moth of the Indian Air Force flying over Umaid Bhawan Palace, Jodhpur, India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstarIN

Abingdonboy said:


> x-95/MTAR-21



The Micro Tavor (MTAR-21), also designated X95 and sometimes called Tavor-2, is a stand-alone extremely compact weapon specifically designed for special forces units, as well as military personnel who are normally not issued long assault rifles.

With the use of a relatively simple conversion kit, the MTAR-21 can be converted from a 5.56 mm assault rifle to a 9 mm submachine gun loaded with 20, 25, and 32-round magazines. A suppressor can also be added to the weapon, as part of the 9 mm conversion kit. An integrated grenade launcher is currently being developed for the Micro Tavor




Very nice..!!


----------



## Roybot

danish_vij said:


> fighter pilot wearing spectacles.... is that even allowed?



That photo looks shopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Roybot said:


> That photo looks shopped.



no it isn't.....c his face colr nd skin color at neck are same.....nd his face looks fitted in helmet...a photoshop one would hav given impression of pasting but there is no sign of photoshop


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

IndoUS said:


> Its a micro Tavor



Many fans here often get confused between Tar-21 Tavor And X-95 Micro Tavor

So Here We Have Made It Easier For Them To Spot Out Visual Differences Between X-95 And Tar 21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Got any pics of m-46s in IA service?
Especially upgraded m-46.
Or 2S1 122mm SP artillery gvodika i think called.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

danish_vij said:


> fighter pilot wearing spectacles.... is that even allowed?



I think he is guest whom IAF give special permission to fly as co-pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Manindra said:


> I think he is guest whom IAF give special permission to fly as co-pilot.



That seems to be the likely explanation. He is the "rear-seat occupant" (GIBS). The aircraft is a Jaguar trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

danish_vij said:


> fighter pilot wearing spectacles.... is that even allowed?



AFAIK the IAF demands 20-20 uncorrected vision for fighter jocks-must be a civilian. 



At the very least they'd have to wear contacts but, like I said, I think the IAF demands 20-20 uncorrected vision for its fighter boys. Actually even the infantry and many other arms demand near perfect uncorrected vision in India.



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



Nice pics but why don't we ever see the pics of SF operations in the Valley  ?? We know they happen but no pics are ever released

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Nice pics but why don't we ever see the pics of SF operations in the Valley  ?? We know they happen but no pics are ever released



Very few are there and that too released by the ARMY itself.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Very few are there and that too released by the ARMY itself.


Yeah bro but these number very little and are all "photo-ops" not pics of the guys in action. Compared to what NATO and the US put out of their SF missions and training it is pitiful.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah bro but these number very little and are all "photo-ops" not pics of the guys in action. Compared to what NATO and the US put out of their SF missions and training it is pitiful.



They even have footage of operation with camera mounted on helmets...we have nothing of that sort.Maybe in future we will get to see similar stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> They even have footage of operation with camera mounted on helmets...we have nothing of that sort.Maybe in future we will get to see similar stuff.



Buddy, it also has a lot to do with funding and empowerment of PR depts within the US/NATO military and the Indian military. For instance, i had heard some time ago, the US military/Pentagon spent more than $2BN usd a year just on PR. I doubt the MoD spends 1% of this! 


The Western armies are just more aware of these sorts of things. The Indian military is too closed and secretive.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Buddy, it also has a lot to do with funding and empowerment of PR depts within the US/NATO military and the Indian military. For instance, i had heard some time ago, the US military/Pentagon spent more than $2BN usd a year just on PR. I doubt the MoD spends 1% of this!
> 
> 
> The Western armies are just more aware of these sorts of things. The Indian military is too closed and secretive.



I dont think so much needs to be invested for doing this.Nowadays everyone has mobile phone and soldiers do take pictures.All that has to be done is that they should be told to submit all the pics or videos they have clicked to the PR deptt of the Indian Army.

I have myself seen some of this stuff and thatswhy i am saying that such things are there in the cellphones of many jawans..all that needs to be done is to be told them to share it with the PR deptt so the Army can carefully share the 'right stuff' with the news channel.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF's second and third C-17s at Boeing's Long Beach production facility:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

CB-8002:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Somewhere along the LC..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Brit Marines for High Altitude Training..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_Tata Sumo 4x4_

-






_Digital - Camo Gypsy 4X4
_

-






_Cap.vijyant thapar_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



Bada$$ motherfvckers!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR, bro I'm just getting my list of top "bada$$" pics together and I cam across this pic:





(the soldier with the black vest and earpiece) what do you think about this? Looks like a nice load out!



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



Cool! 


+the way that Garud is holding the Tavor is the exact way the IDF trains its forces to.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR, bro I'm just getting my list of top "bada$$" pics together and I cam across this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the soldier with the black vest and earpiece) what do you think about this? Looks like a nice load out!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> +the way that Garud is holding the Tavor is the exact way the IDF trains its forces to.



Yeah its nice and i am guessing this is the same black jacket the Spec Op guy was telling me about which has a pistol hoster and hydration pack..pretty common thing these days.I think its getting inducted in large numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR, bro I'm just getting my list of top "bada$$" pics together and I cam across this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the soldier with the black vest and earpiece) what do you think about this? Looks like a nice load out!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> +the way that Garud is holding the Tavor is the exact way the IDF trains its forces to.



Another pic for your Badass list

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR my collection of "bada$$ pics":












































My all time favorite:







(a mix of SF and RR)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Washing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-






-






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> -



This guy's a a-hole wannabe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

danish_vij said:


> fighter pilot wearing spectacles.... is that even allowed?


 @Roybot @Capt.Popeye @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR: I believe he's a mainstream pikot in IAF and the aircraft is a MiG 27. The video of his MiG 27 taking off and doing loops is a common addition in many fanboy videos,and his specs is visible through thd visor in those vids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

&#2327;&#2369;&#2352;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2379;, &#2327;&#2369;&#2352;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

cloud_9 said:


> &#2327;&#2369;&#2352;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2379;, &#2327;&#2369;&#2352;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361;



Awesome Video! 

Everything is fine, Just one thing i don't understand, and i.e is ch**tiye ko NDTV mai le kisney liya ?

BC! Pronunciation bhi dhung se nahi ker pata ye.!


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Awesome Video!
> 
> Everything is fine, Just one thing i don't understand, and i.e is ch**tiye ko NDTV mai le kisney liya ?
> 
> BC! Pronunciation bhi dhung se nahi ker pata ye.!


Did you see the presenter- scared out of his wits!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> Did you see the presenter- scared out of his wits!



Yeah! Like a true Phattu! 

I LOL'ed at that part.


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Yeah! Like a true Phattu!
> 
> I LOL'ed at that part.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Like a true Phattu!
> 
> I LOL'ed at that part.


Lol- a little bit of smoke and he is hiding himself between a pile of tires :laughcry whilst the soldiers remain motionless-classic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do ur troops complain often?
> 
> 
> Yes experience with small groups of untrained militants armed with AKs...no open border,no shelters... no heavy weapons etc etc... in the worlds most militarised areas ... with the highest civilian to military ratio n draconion laws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the map:
> 
> Weapons:
> 
> DSHK
> RPGs
> Recoiless rifles
> Suicide attackers
> Snipers
> AAGs
> IEDs
> RPKs
> PKs
> PKMs
> FN Mag
> NSVs
> bren
> NVGs
> Mortars
> Captured n looted NATO weapons...
> etc etc



Whatever sails your ship..


----------



## hkdas

cloud_9 said:


> &#2327;&#2369;&#2352;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2379;, &#2327;&#2369;&#2352;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361;[/QUOT]
> 
> wathan ka regwale will only show a fraction of training in CIJW.
> i like rocky and mayur's jai hind than rajeev ranjan's wathan ka regwale


----------



## SQ8

Everybody who wants to post here MUST QUOTE THE TITLE FROM NOW ON. 
It will serve as a good reminder.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

cloud_9 said:


> &#2327;&#2369;&#2352;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2379;, &#2327;&#2369;&#2352;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361;



CIJWS also covered...now only MARCOS are left.


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> CIJWS also covered...now only MARCOS are left.



he covered marcos too.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> he covered marcos too.



No he didnt...it was a 2 minute clip.


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> No he didnt...it was a 2 minute clip.



may be it is only thing he get about marcos. i don't think he will waste the chance when he get an opportunity to shoot marcos training in Port Blair by shooting only a 2 min video. marcos are elite and secretive unit in india, civilians don't have access to them. .


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> No he didnt...it was a 2 minute clip.





special said:


> he covered marcos too.





special said:


> may be it is only thing he get about marcos. i don't think he will waste the chance when he get an opportunity to shoot marcos training in Port Blair by shooting only a 2 min video. marcos are elite and secretive unit in india, civilians don't have access to them. .



Was it the same guy- Rajeev Rajin? I thought it was some other man............


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


> Was it the same guy- Rajeev Rajin? I thought it was some other man............



ya, that is rajeev ranjan


----------



## special

anybody knows how to download NDTV videos?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian navy in Andoman Islands:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

IAF Test Pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Unleashing the chakra.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Just a look of this lethal black shark will send a shiver down our enemy's spines.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sasi

Abingdonboy said:


> Indian navy in Andoman Islands:



did navy send its mig to andaman?


----------



## Abingdonboy

sasi said:


> did navy send its mig to andaman?



Lol, clearly!! 

The IN has to certify each of its landing sites/air bases with the MIG-29K as well as flying long-range training missions for the naval aviators.

The IAF and IN have been giving more importance to the A&N islands in the last decade and as such, many new inductions into either force are sent to the A&N islands on training sorties/deployments.


----------



## sasi

Abingdonboy said:


> Lol, clearly!!
> 
> The IN has to certify each of its landing sites/air bases with the MIG-29K as well as flying long-range training missions for the naval aviators.
> 
> The IAF and IN have been giving more importance to the A&N islands in the last decade and as such, many new inductions into either force are sent to the A&N islands on training sorties/deployments.



I thought navy got small fleet of ac only. So they are busy training in western sector. Since iaf sends su30 for andaman that too for short deployment in a year.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sasi said:


> I thought navy got small fleet of ac only. So they are busy training in western sector. Since iaf sends su30 for andaman that too for short deployment in a year.



The IN has 16 in service out if 45 on order right now. The IN is conducting training all over India in their new birds- I see no reason why it should be confined to the Western sector alone. 

For a training mission a couple/small flight Mig-29Ks could fly down from Goa, IFR, land at A&N islands and then repeat on the way back to Goa all in the span of 1 day- easily.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Kursk

I am just starting to go through this gargantuan thread, and it's amazing.
I would greatly appreciate if any of the posters would go to the trouble of adding comments like unit's names and geographical regions or what's the activity (training/patrols... etc). If any of these are known.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> -



Their BP vests?


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Battle of Kursk said:


> I am just starting to go through this gargantuan thread, and it's amazing.
> I would greatly appreciate if any of the posters would go to the trouble of adding comments like unit's names and geographical regions or what's the activity (training/patrols... etc). If any of these are known.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Just tell me page and which pic u want and i'll tell u.NP.Ur russian photos thread is amazing.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Closeup,Upgraded t-72 Ajeya ERA tiles and thermal viewer.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Arjuns during combat exercise.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Pair of MKI flankers.Total order 272.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Indo russian paras,during joint exercise..chilling.
Ill-76 in back.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
3 flanker formation breaking off.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Wing of jaguar strike aircraft in arrowhead formation.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Indigeneous Light combat helicopter gunship in desert camo.Total order 179.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Jaguars escorted by mig-21 bison.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Dragunov Sniper Rifle=Pain.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Flight of 4 mig-29s during exercise iron fist 2013.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Rare pic of HAL LCH weapon launch.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Indian army M-46 artillery.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Arjun MK1.Heavy metal.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
INS delhi destroyer.16 KH-35 ASCM, 2 ASW helicopters,2 rbu-6000 ASW/anti torpedo mortars,shtil MRSAM,Barak-1 QRSAM,AK-630 CIWS.Slated for mid life upgrade.VLS SAM cells,New Anti ship missiles,new radars/sensors fit.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Old warhorse soon to rest.INS virat in high seas during malabar exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

IN submarine fleet.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Kilo class off malta in the mediterranean.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
German built Shishumar class type 209/1500.These are the heaviest type 209 subs in the world.Unique for having integrated escape sphere for crew and very importantly they have external space for 24 mines seperate from torpedo armament.Means they are excellent mine laying while retaining their torpedo armament.Most subs have either mines/toredo mixx only in torpedo tubes.Excellent for silently laying mines just at entrance of enemy harbours or chokepoints.Only indian type 209s have this capability.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Shishumars rolling.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Kilo in coastal waters.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Launch of modernized kilo with club-s missiles in russia after refit.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Kilo heavy torpedo.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Submarine fleet assembled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

IN submarine fleet-2.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
INS sindhuratna kilo class.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
INS chakra SSN cruising





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Future of the diesel submarine fleet.What 6-9 scorpenes will look like.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Club-S missile.Primary missile armament of upgraded kilos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

IPKF aviation corps in Sri Lanka


----------



## Manindra

LCH brochure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Argus Panoptes

Manindra said:


>



That is an F-14 Tomcat. It cannot be an Indian aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Argus Panoptes said:


> That is an F-14 Tomcat. It cannot be an Indian aircraft.



Considering that mistakes in the past have led to the F-16 and even the JF-17 appearing in such media releases.. It is not uncommon.
The Media release department of the armed forces is anything but versed in public relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Oscar said:


> Considering that mistakes in the past have led to the F-16 and even the JF-17 appearing in such media releases.. It is not uncommon.
> The Media release department of the armed forces is anything but versed in public relations.



This must be their version of ISPR, just as incompetent as ours, apparently.


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

Argus Panoptes said:


> This must be their version of ISPR, just as incompetent as ours, apparently.



We does not have separate department for media relation because MOD has highest authority. Stupid journalists publish these pictures & my mistake is that I didn't clearly recognise that & post that because its publish in Indian Navy tag.


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Roybot

Oscar said:


> Considering that mistakes in the past have led to the F-16 and even the JF-17 appearing *in such media releases*.. It is not uncommon.
> The Media release department of the armed forces is anything but versed in public relations.



Its not a media release.


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

INS talwar class.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Talwar batch 2.INS TEG.
8xbrahmos/klub ASCM,heavy torpedoes,1 gun,2 RBU-6000 ASW/anti torpedo mortars,ASW helicopter,Shtil-1 MRSAM,Kashtan-M Gun/missile CIWS.Semi-stealth features.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Talwar class batch 1 design.Can clearly see from right to left,gun,shtil-1 sam,8 cell KLUB VLS,RBU-6000 ASW mortar,main body,2 KASHTAN-M CIWS,helipad.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
SHTIL-1 arm launcher.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
RAN ANZAC with INS Tabar during tabar's visit to oceania.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
INS tabar symbol.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Torpedoes.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
KASHTAN-M gun/missile CIWS.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Gun.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Kamov Helix ASW helicopter.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
rbu-6000 ASW mortar.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
INS talwar,lead ship of the first batch from the air.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special

shivalik class or talwar class, which one is more powerfull?

NDTV's second part of CIJW school:


----------



## special

???????? ?? ????, ???????? ?? ??? - 2 Video: NDTV.com

pls tell me how to download this video.


----------



## Battle of Kursk

Manindra said:


>



Seems like there is some fighting going on? Doesn't look like exercise. Where is it?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Battle of Kursk said:


> Seems like there is some fighting going on? Doesn't look like exercise. Where is it?



Here:-

Kashmir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Battle of Kursk

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR, thanks I knew there was a conflict there, however I was not sure it was the only such spot in India.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Battle of Kursk said:


> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR, thanks I knew there was a conflict there, however I was not sure it was the only such spot in India.



It is not the only such spot but this pic is of Kashmir.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

special said:


> shivalik class or talwar class, which one is more powerfull?
> 
> NDTV's second part of CIJW school:



Shivalik by far,shivalik is a destroyer in all but name.But talwar class is very potent platform too.Reason IN has 6 and will order 3 more.



Battle of Kursk said:


> Seems like there is some fighting going on? Doesn't look like exercise. Where is it?



Since 1990 IA is involved in counter insurgency warfare with pak backed islamic mujahideen type cross border infiltartors.Go through the thread if u can,there are plenty of pics of IA troops in Counter insurgency warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Since 1990 IA is involved in counter insurgency warfare with pak backed islamic mujahideen type cross border infiltartors.Go through the thread if u can,there are plenty of pics of IA troops in Counter insurgency warfare.



Dude ur forces killed 8 prostestors yesterday.. injured several... were they Pak infiltrators?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Siachen.Indian infantry squad.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
This IS MOUNTAIN WARFARE!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Checking up on their gear.This is for all INSAS 'cracking inlow temperature' haters.IA using these in siachen/ladakh for over decades.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
IA bm-21 grad MBRLs during kargil war 1999.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
IA 'designated marksman' in desert camo during exercises in rajasthan desert.Carrying dragunov SVD semi automatic sniper rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude ur forces killed 8 prostestors yesterday.. injured several... were they Pak infiltrators?



No,they were not.What happened wasn't good ,but if Pak hadn't backed terrorists and infiltrated accross border to whole valley there would be no need to deploy these troops in the cities.Kashmir is one big mess for both our countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Be respectful in your posting of pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Indigeneous HAL dhruv's sarang acrobatic team.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Probably posted,one of the more popular images.Shipon israeli grenade launcher.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Gurkha regiment training.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
IA jungle warfare camo.Whole section i think.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
IAF garud commandoes on AERO INDIA exhibition.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Mig-27 floggers in air exercise.Just a few more years still left to go.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
IAF mig-21 bisons in exercise.Don't know whether to be happy or sad...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUSTERLITZ said:


> No,they were not.What happened wasn't good ,but if Pak hadn't backed terrorists and infiltrated accross border to whole valley there would be no need to deploy these troops in the cities.Kashmir is one big mess for both our countries.



So you killed civilians coz of Pak backed infiltators? as for IOK... we know how much the kashmiris like india..


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So you killed civilians coz of Pak backed infiltators? as for IOK... we know how much the kashmiris like india..



In the srinagar valley true,whats ur excuse for jammu and leh?Indian army recruits huge numbers of soldiers from these areas.



Awesome said:


> Be respectful in your posting of pictures.



Ohhh.sry.Forgot that.Mean no disrespect.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Indigeneous HAL dhruv's sarang acrobatic team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Probably posted,one of the more popular images.Shipon israeli grenade launcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Gurkha regiment training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> IA jungle warfare camo.Whole section i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> IAF garud commandoes on AERO INDIA exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Mig-27 floggers in air exercise.Just a few more years still left to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> IAF mig-21 bisons in exercise.Don't know whether to be happy or sad...



Thts a carl gustav recoiless rifle not a shipon..



AUSTERLITZ said:


> In the srinagar valley true,whats ur excuse for jammu and leh?Indian army recruits huge numbers of soldiers from these areas.



Again non muslim areas..


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thts a carl gustav recoiless rifle not a shipon..



Yes ur right,thats carl gustav,shipon has circular edges on both sides.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Yes ur right,thats carl gustav,shipon has circular edges on both sides.



Does ur army use RPG variants? or just CG RRs?


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Does ur army use RPG variants? or just CG RRs?



Only carl gustavs[upgraded mk 3],siphon as RPG for frontline units.Other support arms bhidwansak anti material rifles and russian ags-17 And new indigeneous automatic grenade launcher.
RPG-7 retired from frontline service.In reserve and with territorial army.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Only carl gustavs[upgraded mk 3],siphon as RPG for frontline units.Other support arms bhidwansak anti material rifles and russian ags-17 And new indigeneous automatic grenade launcher.
> RPG-7 retired from frontline service.In reserve and with territorial army.



CG is an RR ... and much older than RPG variants... Shipon is good but is it reusable or just 1 shot? Vidhwansak is a anti material rifle... a copy of denel NTW-20.. while ags-17 is an automatic grenade launcher... also do share abt ur new indigenous automatic grenade launcher?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Again non muslim areas..



Now don't let your imagination get the better of you. The JAK RIF has soldiers recruited from all parts of Jammu and Kashmir and all religious commmunities; just that we are able to see them all as Indian soldiers even if they are muslims. We do not make any haram/halal differences. Another Regiment that happens to be predominantly Muslims are the Grenadiers. But they are all Indians nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Capt.Popeye said:


> Now don't let your imagination get the better of you. The JAK RIF has soldiers recruited from all parts of Jammu and Kashmir and all religious commmunities; just that we are able to see them all as Indian soldiers even if they are muslims. We do not make any haram/halal differences. Another Regiment that happens to be predominantly Muslims are the Grenadiers. But they are all Indians nonetheless.



Yes with only 2% indian muslims in the entire indian armed forces... magnificent job... as for Kashmiris... we know how they feel... and a few present on PDF... have given beautiful titles to ur army for their role in IOK... killing 8 unarmed protestors over the desecration of a mosque is also to be commendable..


----------



## Capt.Popeye

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes with only 2% indian muslims in the entire indian armed forces... magnificent job... as for Kashmiris... we know how they feel... and a few present on PDF... have given beautiful titles to ur army for their role in IOK... killing 8 unarmed protestors over the desecration of a mosque is also to be commendable..



What is the percentage of Pakistani Hindus, Pakistani Sikhs, Pakistani Christians and Pakistani Qadianis (since you don't consider them to be muslims anyway) in the Pakistani Army? Any stats??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Capt.Popeye said:


> What is the percentage of Pakistani Hindus, Pakistani Sikhs, Pakistani Christians and Pakistani Qadianis (since you don't consider them to be muslims anyway) in the Pakistani Army? Any stats??



Whats the percentage of indias muslim population again? and whats the percentage of all minorities in Pakistan? 2-3%?... even in tht case we probably more minorities in our armed forces than india... including war heroes from those communities... mostly christians though... coz they are the biggest minority community.

In short ur sickolarism fails yet again.


----------



## Manindra

Battle of Kursk said:


> Seems like there is some fighting going on? Doesn't look like exercise. Where is it?



Yes , this is picture of during counter terrorism operation. You can recognise with their unique helmet that this soldier belongs to Indian Army.


----------



## Manindra

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Shivalik by far,shivalik is a destroyer in all but name.But talwar class is very potent platform too.Reason IN has 6 and will order 3 more



Shivalik class are very capable but it can't considered near about destroyer because it has limited ground attack capability & air defence for self defence not for escort. Talwar class have same power punch as Shivalik with less weight but Shivalik class are upper hand due to one additional rotorcraft, LM2500 gas turbine propulsion, advance combat managdment system, crew friendly etc.
Shivalik class frigrates are made for ASW & anti surface combatant warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Manindra said:


> Shivalik class are very capable but it can't considered near about destroyer because it has limited ground attack capability & air defence for self defence not for escort. Talwar class have same power punch as Shivalik with less weight but Shivalik class are upper hand due to one additional rotorcraft, LM2500 gas turbine propulsion, advance combat managdment system, crew friendly etc.
> Shivalik class frigrates are made for ASW & anti surface combatant warfare



True,they are primarily ASW and anti surface combatants.But u underestimate their AAW capabilities,shtil-1 is excellent MRSAM and barak-1 is probably world's best QRSAM after aster-15.barak-1 is slightly better than seawolf[the same missile that shot down exocets in falklands].Plus there is ak-630 CIWS.
The shivalik are much more capable than talwars due to additional Helicopter plus layered AAW capability.But its not air defence destroyer.Its multi role platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> CG is an RR ... and much older than RPG variants... Shipon is good but is it reusable or just 1 shot? Vidhwansak is a anti material rifle... a copy of denel NTW-20.. while ags-17 is an automatic grenade launcher... also do share abt ur new indigenous automatic grenade launcher?



Ordnance Factory Board
OFB grenade launcher.

We also use newer russian AGS-30 auto grenade launcher.

Yes vidhwansak is denel copy.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

We don't use the originl carl gustav MK1.We use third version carl gustav mk3.RPG-7 is obsolete and not as useful for bunker busting,also lower range.
Army Orders More Carl Gustaf Recoilless Rifles | Kit Up!
Even in USARMY carl gustav is favourite,they still using and ordering more.

As for shipon,
''During the late 1990s, IMI introduced the Shipon, an advanced REUSABLE multi-purpose shoulder-launched rocket system consisting of a launch tube and FCS module. The Shipon includes an advanced fire-control system, helping to aim and increasing effective range to 600 meters. The Shipon fires two types of rockets: HEAT Tandem, which penetrates 800 mm of steel armor after explosive reactive armor, and a bunker-buster rocket.''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Ordnance Factory Board
> OFB grenade launcher.
> 
> We also use newer russian AGS-30 auto grenade launcher.
> 
> Yes vidhwansak is denel copy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> We don't use the originl carl gustav MK1.We use third version carl gustav mk3.RPG-7 is obsolete and not as useful for bunker busting,also lower range.
> Army Orders More Carl Gustaf Recoilless Rifles | Kit Up!
> Even in USARMY carl gustav is favourite,they still using and ordering more.
> 
> As for shipon,
> ''During the late 1990s, IMI introduced the Shipon, an advanced REUSABLE multi-purpose shoulder-launched rocket system consisting of a launch tube and FCS module. The Shipon includes an advanced fire-control system, helping to aim and increasing effective range to 600 meters. The Shipon fires two types of rockets: HEAT Tandem, which penetrates 800 mm of steel armor after explosive reactive armor, and a bunker-buster rocket.''



The Carl Gustav is a Platoon Level weapon and since it is so efficient and popular (as you mentioned, even with the US Army) that it is in use throughout the Indian Army. The Shipon is distributed through out the Company level but not with the Mountain troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Capt.Popeye said:


> The Carl Gustav is a Platoon Level weapon and since it is so efficient and popular (as you mentioned, even with the US Army) that it is in use throughout the Indian Army. The Shipon is distributed through out the Company level but not with the Mountain troops.



At which level we have dragunovs?
Also does infantry use HMG,if so at which level?Seperate heavy weapons company?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

AUSTERLITZ said:


> At which level we have dragunovs?
> Also does infantry use HMG,if so at which level?Seperate heavy weapons company?



Dragunovs/Sniper Rifles are with the Ghatak Platoons in the Inf Battalions. Their distribution in the SF units are different AFAIK. HMGs are Battalion Support Weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Capt.Popeye said:


> Dragunovs/Sniper Rifles are with the Ghatak Platoons in the Inf Battalions. Their distribution in the SF units are different AFAIK. HMGs are Battalion Support Weapons.



What about 'designated marksmen' who have dragunovs?Where do they fit in?


----------



## Manindra

AUSTERLITZ said:


> True,they are primarily ASW and anti surface combatants.But u underestimate their AAW capabilities,shtil-1 is excellent MRSAM and barak-1 is probably world's best QRSAM after aster-15.barak-1 is slightly better than seawolf[the same missile that shot down exocets in falklands].Plus there is ak-630 CIWS.
> The shivalik are much more capable than talwars due to additional Helicopter plus layered AAW capability.But its not air defence destroyer.Its multi role platform.



Yes, but barak-1 is best missile in it class but it is short which effective for self defence not for escort. I am not underestimate its AAW capability but it has full capable in their self defence unlike other frigates. Falkland war period is outdated. Today LRSAM are deployed on modern destroyers. I am mentioned my previous post that Shivalik is slightly upper hand from Talwar due to its propulsion, double helicopter hanger, advance combat management system, more crew friendly. As you say its a multirole platform which is specialist in ASW & anti surface combatant warfare with limited ground attack capability & full capable in self defence from air threats.


----------



## Abingdonboy

AUSTERLITZ said:


> What about 'designated marksmen' who have dragunovs?Where do they fit in?



For infantry fire teams/squads the designated marksmen will likely be issued with an INSAS with a scope- that's about it. 



The application of snipers in the IA (excluding SFs) is woefully sub-par IMHO. The numbers of snipers are far too small and then the weapons they are issues (Drugnov) are just inadequate for a sniper role.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> Dragunovs/Sniper Rifles are with the Ghatak Platoons in the Inf Battalions. Their distribution in the SF units are different AFAIK. HMGs are Battalion Support Weapons.



Sir, snipers are not just within the Ghataks platoon but in inf bats they will also have regular infantryman trained and equipped as snipers. 


You are correct that the distribution of sniper weapons in SFs is very different. In SF teams (6-8 men) at least 1-2 men will be snipers and then most members of the SF are expert marksmen in their own right and can be issued sniper rifles depending on the mission.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> For infantry fire teams/squads the designated marksmen will likely be issued with an INSAS with a scope- that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> The application of snipers in the IA (excluding SFs) is woefully sub-par IMHO. The numbers of snipers are far too small and then the weapons they are issues (Drugnov) are just inadequate for a sniper role.



The application of Snipers in the IA has increased over the years.Nowadays no operation is complete without a Sniper being a part of it.Recently even helicopter snipers have been used.Even for room intervention ops snipers are used to confuse the terrorists.So definitely thir role is increasing day by day in the IA.

Lastly,every QRT has 1-2 sniper and every company has 1-2 snipers.Sniper training is what no one has a clue about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> The application of Snipers in the IA has increased over the years.Nowadays no operation is complete without a Sniper being a part of it.Recently even helicopter snipers have been used.Even for room intervention ops snipers are used to confuse the terrorists.So definitely thir role is increasing day by day in the IA.
> 
> Lastly,every QRT has 1-2 sniper and every company has 1-2 snipers.Sniper training is what no one has a clue about.



What you say is 100% correct bro. Things will get better for sure in the future as doctrines are changing and new equipment is coming in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Ordnance Factory Board
> OFB grenade launcher.



Looks like a copy of milkor?licensed?



> We also use newer russian AGS-30 auto grenade launcher.



Its not really new.. 
Yes vidhwansak is denel copy.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



> We don't use the originl carl gustav MK1.We use third version carl gustav mk3.RPG-7 is obsolete and not as useful for bunker busting,also lower range.
> Army Orders More Carl Gustaf Recoilless Rifles | Kit Up!
> Even in USARMY carl gustav is favourite,they still using and ordering more.



Yes Carl gustav is an recoiless rifle.. hence more range etc... but also weighs much more n needs two people to operate... Also new ammo for RPG is also very much effective..


----------



## Custer

Sikhs form just 2% of the Indian population but contribute 13-15% to indian armed forces including the current army chief, name a non muslim pakistani chief. Your notion of secularism is quite delusional.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Looks like a copy of milkor?licensed?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not really new..
> Yes vidhwansak is denel copy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Carl gustav is an recoiless rifle.. hence more range etc... but also weighs much more n needs two people to operate... Also new ammo for RPG is also very much effective..



1.Yeah,its licensed version manufactured locally,like dragunov.

3.Carl gustavs are excellent for bunker busting due to range and accuracy.It has twice or more the effective range of rpg-7s and FAR more accurate hit probability and double muzzle velocity.Anti tank penetration wise latest rpg warhead has 600 mm after ERA,latest gustav 500 mm after ERA.none will penetrate frontal armour,both may penetrate rear armour/tracks.But for heavy duty AT we have shipons as well which have 3 times effective anti tank range of rpg,twice accuracy and 800 mm penetration after ERA and can be used by one man crew.
As for weight issue,the OFB RCL MK3 version developed by DRDO is significantly lighter due to use of advanced composites.Its among the lightest carl gustav variant around just under 10kgs[with bipod and telescopic sight] unlike standrad carl gustav weighing 14-21kg.
As for 2 man crew that is a advantage for rpg-7 over gustav.
I see IA also bought a number of C-90-CR-RB spanish LAW weapons for dedicated bunker busting,which have 480 mm after ERA pentration,good accuracy,with very light weight 5 kg And can smash 1200mm of concrete.This weapon was used in a cross border incident in 2000 against pakistani bunkers in sialkot sector.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

More of the IN.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
INS mumbai,delhi class destroyer.Shtil and barak-1 sams,ak-630 CIWS,2 ASW helicopters,16 KH-35 harpoonski ASCMs,2 RBU-6000 ASW/anti torpedo mortars,heavy torpedoes,gun.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Delhi class is first indigeneous destroyer built in india.With combination of russian armament,indian and western sensors.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
2xDelhi class destroyers in front,2talwar class frigates to the rear.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Front of the ship.16 kh-35/ss-n-25 harpoonski ASCMs clearly visible.Delhi class is slated for SLEP upgrade including new VLS shtil-1 SAM,new sensors and radar and new ASCMs[klub or brahmos]





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Simultaneous launch of 2 kh-35 urans.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
INS mysore,4 VLS cells for barak-1 QR-SAM clearly visible,as is heavy torpedo armament.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
The kh-35 uran or SS-N-25 Switchblade 'harpoonski'.Russian equivalent of the subsonic harpoon,sea skimmer.Due to be replaced in SLEP upgrade by klub/brahmos or new KH-35U with twice range and ECCM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Exercises with our friends:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
TRILATEX07-USA,Japan and india.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Indo greek passex.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Hanging out with the turkish naval forces.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
US navy CBGs,MALABAR.Viraat and 2 supercarriers.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
INDO-RUSSIAN EXERCISE INDRA07 -sovremenny and udaloys.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Varuna Exercises with the french navy.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Officers of INS tabar talwar class and HMAS ANZAC australian navy have a chat.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Shivalik class in one of the MALABAR exercises,malabar is annual large scale naval exercise held primarily between japan,usa,india and australia.Sometimes singapore.Held both in indian ocean and pacific.Continous from 2004 annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Indo french varuna exercises[from 2009-]





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
French de gaulle class carrier during varuna exercises.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
With the singapore navy,SIMBEX 2009.The most advanced stealth frigate in asia..singapore navy formidable class.In the background a indian brahmaputra class frigate.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
ASW officers of IN and USN exchange notes.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Harriers on the viraat during exercises with the british royal navy.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Japanese navy kurama,IN ranvir and australian navy fitzgerald.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Malabar 09,Multination armada formation breaking off.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Shivalik and brahmaputra class frigate flanking nimitz supercarrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUSTERLITZ said:


> 1.Yeah,its licensed version manufactured locally,like dragunov.



You claimed indigenous..thts why i asked..



> 3.Carl gustavs are excellent for bunker busting due to range and accuracy.It has twice or more the effective range of rpg-7s and FAR more accurate hit probability and double muzzle velocity.Anti tank penetration wise latest rpg warhead has 600 mm after ERA,latest gustav 500 mm after ERA.none will penetrate frontal armour,both may penetrate rear armour/tracks.But for heavy duty AT we have shipons as well which have 3 times effective anti tank range of rpg,twice accuracy and 800 mm penetration after ERA and can be used by one man crew.
> As for weight issue,the OFB RCL MK3 version developed by DRDO is significantly lighter due to use of advanced composites.Its among the lightest carl gustav variant around just under 10kgs[with bipod and telescopic sight] unlike standrad carl gustav weighing 14-21kg.
> As for 2 man crew that is a advantage for rpg-7 over gustav.



Dude 10-12 kg is hell alot of weight.. and 2 man crew for an unguided ATM is not advantageous in war or during a high intensity conflict...



> I see IA also bought a number of C-90-CR-RB spanish LAW weapons for dedicated bunker busting,which have 480 mm after ERA pentration,good accuracy,with very light weight 5 kg And can smash 1200mm of concrete.This weapon was used in a cross border incident in 2000 against pakistani bunkers in sialkot sector.



Yaar except a post by a member on PDF i couldnt find anything solid on it... although u can post a source for it..


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You claimed indigenous..thts why i asked..
> 
> 
> 
> Dude 10-12 kg is hell alot of weight.. and 2 man crew for an unguided ATM is not advantageous in war or during a high intensity conflict...
> 
> 
> 
> Yaar except a post by a member on PDF i couldnt find anything solid on it... although u can post a source for it..



But man,RPG-7 also weighs around 7.5 kgs.Newest gustav weighs around 9.5-10kg.Not that massive difference.Though 2 man is big difference i admit.But again for 1 man AT duty shipon is there.
Ya there's nothing on the net,only that in the list of C-90-CR-RB[M3] version users india is listed.Prasun sengupta in his blog also said india acquired this system.I'm guessing this was for 1 man,light[5kg] bunker busting[1200 mm concrete].Exactly the lightness and crew issue u were talking about.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUSTERLITZ said:


> But man,RPG-7 also weighs around 7.5 kgs.Newest gustav weighs around 9.5-10kg.Not that massive difference.Though 2 man is big difference i admit.But again for 1 man AT duty shipon is there.



Sir jee the newest CG RR used by NATO is 10-12 KG...any im saying tht rpg can be carried easily n by more soldiers compared to CG RR...carried at section level? as for SHIPON how many are in service?as for RPG is weighs around 6.3 kg when ready to fire..




> Ya there's nothing on the net,only that in the list of C-90-CR-RB[M3] version users india is listed.Prasun sengupta in his blog also said india acquired this system.I'm guessing this was for 1 man,light[5kg] bunker busting[1200 mm concrete].Exactly the lightness and crew issue u were talking about.



Yes on Wiki.. i noticed... just like CG RRs listed operators include PA.. as for prasun gupta... dude hes the indian version of zaid hamid..



AUSTERLITZ said:


> But man,RPG-7 also weighs around 7.5 kgs.Newest gustav weighs around 9.5-10kg.Not that massive difference.Though 2 man is big difference i admit.But again for 1 man AT duty shipon is there.



Sir jee the newest CG RR used by NATO is 10-12 KG...any im saying tht rpg can be carried easily n by more soldiers compared to CG RR...carried at section level? as for SHIPON how many are in service?



> Ya there's nothing on the net,only that in the list of C-90-CR-RB[M3] version users india is listed.Prasun sengupta in his blog also said india acquired this system.I'm guessing this was for 1 man,light[5kg] bunker busting[1200 mm concrete].Exactly the lightness and crew issue u were talking about.



Yes on Wiki.. i noticed... just like CG RRs listed operators include PA.. as for prasun gupta... dude hes the indian version of zaid hamid..


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sir jee the newest CG RR used by NATO is 10-12 KG...any im saying tht rpg can be carried easily n by more soldiers compared to CG RR...carried at section level? as for SHIPON how many are in service?as for RPG is weighs around 6.3 kg when ready to fire..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on Wiki.. i noticed... just like CG RRs listed operators include PA.. as for prasun gupta... dude hes the indian version of zaid hamid..
> 
> 
> 
> Sir jee the newest CG RR used by NATO is 10-12 KG...any im saying tht rpg can be carried easily n by more soldiers compared to CG RR...carried at section level? as for SHIPON how many are in service?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on Wiki.. i noticed... just like CG RRs listed operators include PA.. as for prasun gupta... dude hes the indian version of zaid hamid..



Shipon is used at company level.that would be quite a lot given size of IA.
Also carl gustav has 2-3 times range of rpg-7 and double accuracy and hit probability.Thats trade off for crew.


----------



## RPK

C130 Takeoff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Their BP vests?



There are many in India, Can't distinguish exactly which one is in that picture, but it's probably one of these.



*1)*







_Tata Advanced Materials Limited :- Commando / Tactical Vests and Jackets_



*2)*






Indian Armour




*3)*






Company Name :
Laggar Industries Limited
Company Address :
Sobti Nagar, V.P.O. Nurpur, Pathankot Road, N.H-1,
City/State or Province :
Jalandhar/Punjab
Country/Region:
India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Their are many in India, Can't distinguish exactly which one is this but it's probably one of these.
> 
> *1)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tata Advanced Materials Limited :- Commando / Tactical Vests and Jackets_
> 
> 
> *2)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Armour
> 
> 
> *3)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company Name :
> Laggar Industries Limited
> Company Address :
> Sobti Nagar, V.P.O. Nurpur, Pathankot Road, N.H-1,
> City/State or Province :
> Jalandhar/Punjab
> Country/Region:
> India



There are many more other than these 3.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

kbd-raaf said:


> There are many more other than these 3.






RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *There are many in India,* Can't distinguish exactly which one is in that picture, but it's probably one of these.



And that's what i wrote in the first line, Never said only these 3 are in India.







============================================================








-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kbd-raaf said:


> There are many more other than these 3.



But only these are in use?


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> But only these are in use?



My question exactly.Also what is difference between them,in weight,protection except shape?


----------



## kbd-raaf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> But only these are in use?



I wouldn't put money on that, there's quite a bit of inconsistency in the IA for equipment levels.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kbd-raaf said:


> I wouldn't put money on that, there's quite a bit of inconsistency in the IA for equipment levels.



So far ive only seen these types in used with indian forces...


----------



## Anonymous_CryptoSpy

1 question to both Ind members,we have hack of an army ,still why army isn't directly used for crackdown on terrorist for once and for all?? 
eg Maoist , y only crpf.? minus deployment uav nishant , m not happy with the approach.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Anonymous_CryptoSpy said:


> 1 question to both Ind members,we have hack of an army ,still why army isn't directly used for crackdown on terrorist for once and for all??
> eg Maoist , y only crpf.? minus deployment uav nishant , m not happy with the approach.



Man maoists are our own citizens,we can't use army on our own citizens.Its an internal problem now.Then it becomes international issue.


----------



## Manindra

Anonymous_CryptoSpy said:


> 1 question to both Ind members,we have hack of an army ,still why army isn't directly used for crackdown on terrorist for once and for all??
> eg Maoist , y only crpf.? minus deployment uav nishant , m not happy with the approach.




We have defined doctrine that we didn't use Army in internal matter. It would be tackle by Police & after this Paramilitary forces. Even in extreme emergency use of Army then we didn't use Tank or Attack helicopters. Maiden time tank used in internal operation was operation Bluestar to penetrate strong concrete wall.

I think this is very good doctrine. Armed forces should not to involved in internal mess in civilised country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anonymous_CryptoSpy

@AUSTERLITZ @Manindra either way we should go for a kill,surrender or be dead. every year countless crores of rupees are spent to control them, it would have been better if the money were given to a group of beggars or some NGOs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So far ive only seen these types in used with indian forces...



Special forces use other ones too.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

@Roybot-These are NOT MARCOS,they are security group on board ships.VBBS or something. @Anonymous cryptospy-bro,its all politics.Plus using army in internal affairs affects morale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
USAF f-15s with IAF mig-21 bisons.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Dhruv flies overhead while mechanized units move forward.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Dragunov marksman.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Bofors battery.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Dhruv supporting high altitude ops.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Local kids pose with visiting US troops during EX yudh abhyas.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
PHALCON AWACS escorted by 3 mig-29 fulcrums.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
INS viraat carrier,with fleet tanker,INS jalashwa[ex us navy trenton]amphibious landing ship and a missile corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Trooper armed with israeli tavor-21 and UBGL.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Indigeneous PINAKA MBRL.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
IAF mirage2000s,3 squadrons currently to undergo upgrade.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Army vehicles production line.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
IA fireteam.Armed with kalashnikovs,tavors and galil sniper rifle.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
HAL Dhruv in siachen.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Indigineous AKASH SAM.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Armed HAL dhruv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

AUSTERLITZ said:


> @Roybot-These are NOT MARCOS,they are security group on board ships.VBBS or something.



These guys are not VBSS .They are the SPB . Sagar Prahari Bal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Anonymous_CryptoSpy said:


> 1 question to both Ind members,we have hack of an army ,still why army isn't directly used for crackdown on terrorist for once and for all??
> eg Maoist , y only crpf.? minus deployment uav nishant , m not happy with the approach.



The Indian Military/Army has made its position clear on this issue- they will not conduct offensive ops against an internal struggle. The Naxals are Indians and the Indian military's mandate is purely for external enemies. The military will play a support role bu providing UAVs, helicopters and training but that is all. 


There is a reason you have a separate police force and military.



RPK said:


> C130 Takeoff



That's an IL-76 bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

INDO-US ARMY Company Level Situational Training Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Anonymous_CryptoSpy said:


> @AUSTERLITZ @Manindra either way we should go for a kill,surrender or be dead. every year countless crores of rupees are spent to control them, it would have been better if the money were given to a group of beggars or some NGOs



Brother, same words people say during Khalistan insurgency but where is Khalistan now. We have democratic rule which work slow but steady. have you seen a elephant chasing fast running vehicles like train. You didn't realise that elephant ran too fast but it catched near about 80 kmph speeded train. Same thing also implied on us, we crush them but slowly without creating sympathy for them.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> INDO-US ARMY Company Level Situational Training Exercise



Great stuff!

Maj Singh- "Their infrastructure (US Army) is too good. We will try to develop the same kind of infrastructure at home."


Excellent.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> Maj Singh- "Their infrastructure (US Army) is too good. We will try to develop the same kind of infrastructure at home."
> 
> 
> Excellent.



What about the part when US Army guy says that they learnt how to move in jungles as the IA soldiers made very less noise while moving and they had a lot to learn?


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> What about the part when US Army guy says that they learnt how to move in jungles as the IA soldiers made very less noise while moving and they had a lot to learn?



Yes, great to hear too! But I was just pleased the IA is getting exposed to the best equipped military on earth and as such will apply what lessons it can beck in India. Being allied with the Soviets/Russians offered no such benefits as the Russians had a very unique approach to warfare ie numbers over training/quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Roybot said:


> Special forces use other ones too.



Looks like the same vest in black color...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_*ID ??? Can Anyone enlarge this pic ?*_

--------------------------------------------






--------------------------------------------

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Abingdonboy @AUSTERLITZ @Roybot


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> _*ID ??? Can Anyone enlarge this pic ?*_
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Abingdonboy @AUSTERLITZ @Roybot



That is a Mobile Styx launcher


Discussed in-depth here:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/95542-iaf-s-300-deployed-western-air-command.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> _*ID ??? Can Anyone enlarge this pic ?*_
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Abingdonboy @AUSTERLITZ @Roybot



Looks like S-300, India is rumored to have a few of them. These ones are apparently based at INS Trata Mumbai.












Army Motorcade on Worli Sea Face - Team-BHP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abingdonboy said:


> That is a Mobile Styx launcher
> 
> 
> Discussed in-depth here:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/95542-iaf-s-300-deployed-western-air-command.html




Hmm.....It looks like 4K51 RUBEZH anti ship Missile system.








Roybot said:


> Looks like S-300, India is rumored to have a few of them. These ones are apparently based at INS Trata Mumbai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army Motorcade on Worli Sea Face - Team-BHP




I dont think thats s300 , but rather 4K51 RUBEZH anti ship Missile system .

Just look at the similarities.







==========================

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Hmm.....It looks like 4K51 RUBEZH anti ship Missile system.



I think you are right, Indian Navy uses it for Coastal Security, which explains why its based at INS Trata.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Hmm.....It looks like 4K51 RUBEZH anti ship Missile system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think thats s300 , but rather 4K51 RUBEZH anti ship Missile system .
> 
> Just look at the similarities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==========================



From Team BHP:



> Yup, those are part of the missile contingent of INS Trata (see name on the fire engine) based at the Mobile Missile Coastal Battery (MMCB) opposite the Godrej Bayview tower at the northern end of the Worli Seaface.
> 
> These are part of Mumbai's 'missile umbrella'. Check out Wikimapia below: you can actually see 3 of them lined up near the shore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK




----------



## RPK




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

=========

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

*Cockpit*

Su





Tejas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

M249 light machine gun
Effective range:
800 m (870 yd) (point target)
3,600 m (3,940 yd) (maximum range)


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

CRPF COBRA COMMANDOS


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

Lieutenant General Punita Arora is the first woman in India to gain the second highest rank i.e. Lieutant General of Indian Armed Forces


----------



## Manindra

Indo - China War memorial at Darjeeling


----------



## Manindra

A solider's companion for the roughest terrians


----------



## Manindra

Cost of keeping a terrorist alive - Millions

A bullet of 7.62 MM costs just 50 bucks


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

Dragunov Russian sniper rifle






Naga Jolakia! The spiciest chilly in the world!

DRDO to develop Chilly grenades to serve our terrorists guests soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

when two LEGENDS meet ! priceless picture ! Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw with then President APJ ABDUL KALAM !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

RBU-6000 Smerch-2 213mm caliber


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

Utrakhand me Fansi ek Beti ne apni Maa se Pucha: "Maa Radio pe Suna India Jeet Gai, jo Khel rae the Unhe 1 crore pe Mila"
Maa Boli: Haa Beti sarkar kehti hai "wo Desh k Liye khel rae hai.. isiliye" 
Beti Asmaan me Helicopter pe Latakte Jawaan ko Dekh ke boli: "Maa Kya Inhe bhi 1 crore??" 
Maa: "Naa Beti Naa Hamare yaha Balle se khelne wale ko Inaam Milta hai Jaan pe khelne wale ko nai"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

A nice picture of the Tejas carrying its business gear of two Air2Air missiles, two drop tanks, and a Rafael Litening Pod

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

Delhi class destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

Rajput class destroyer


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

Talwar Class Frigate





















Talwar Class Frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra




----------



## chauvunist

A Noob Question...How many Destroyers and Frigates does India has...


----------



## Capt.Popeye

chauvunist said:


> A Noob Question...How many Destroyers and Frigates does India has...



As of now in the operational fleet:
8 Destroyers
15 Frigates

There are 3 Frigates which have been just decommissioned now.

Then there are the Corvettes etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Capt.Popeye said:


> As of now in the operational fleet:
> 8 Destroyers
> 15 Frigates
> 
> There are 3 Frigates which have been just decommissioned now.
> 
> Then there are the Corvettes etc.



Thanks buddy...Much appreciated...


----------



## Abingdonboy

SKAT's last public performance in 2011:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Most of the pics getting posted are super old.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Superb pics @Abingdonboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
A US Navy f-14 tomcat intercepts and escorts an indian navy tu-142 during the cold war days.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Khukri corvette.The 16 kh-35 urans clearly visible.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Upgraded IL-38 maritime patrol with sea dragon suite.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Pirates taste INS delhi's gun.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
First mig-29k squadron lined up.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

Foreigners training at CIJWS in 2012:







Look American to me.


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:


----------



## anyrandom

Abingdonboy said:


> Foreigners training at CIJWS in 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look American to me.



Are they holding Tavors?



Abingdonboy said:


> Foreigners training at CIJWS in 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look American to me.



Are they holding Tavors?


----------



## me_itsme

Yes..Some of it also has a attached grenade launcher.


----------



## Abingdonboy

anyrandom said:


> Are they holding Tavors?
> 
> 
> 
> Are they holding Tavors?



Yes- they are most likely training with an Indian SF unit so as using their weapons (Tavors).


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

Found some old pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

ID ? 
=====







=






=






=






=






=






=


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> ID ?




They need better headsets...these ones are a pain to the ear.Besides who wears these on wide body a/cs.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Random pics


----------



## special

HyperStealth is now developing new Camouflage Patterns and new technologies for India's Armed Forces
Patterns shown are under license to HyperStealth India and are not available to the public or commercial market.
HyperStealth India (a division of) HyperStealth Biotechnology Corp.

_Anybody knows more about it?_


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> HyperStealth is now developing new Camouflage Patterns and new technologies for India's Armed Forces
> Patterns shown are under license to HyperStealth India and are not available to the public or commercial market.
> HyperStealth India (a division of) HyperStealth Biotechnology Corp.
> 
> _Anybody knows more about it?_



Ya..old story bro.


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Ya..old story bro.



yes i know. (2009) any updates on this?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> yes i know. (2009) any updates on this?



No........


----------



## Nishan_101

RPK said:


>



As supposed that IAF might going to place an order for another 20 C-17s to boeing then where will these 28-30 Il-76 will go and IAF also operates 8-10 Il-78 too, will these IL-78 will be replaced by A-330 MRTT???


----------



## Nishan_101

Manindra said:


>



Heard sometime ago that IAF, IA and IN is looking to order some good numbers of helicopters for different roles and replacing old ones and ordering like:
Mi-17V5
EH-101
NH-90

So how many does IAF, IA and IN needs???



Manindra said:


>



Really we are going to see the order of 22/24 will be increased to 100+ soon.



Manindra said:


>



So will India buy some more new or old ones with upgrade to project more force....


----------



## Nishan_101

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> INS viraat carrier,with fleet tanker,INS jalashwa[ex us navy trenton]amphibious landing ship and a missile corvette.



So is IN interested in getting the remaining 11 Austin Class LPDs from USN???


----------



## Nishan_101

AUSTERLITZ said:


> IN submarine fleet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Kilo class off malta in the mediterranean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> German built Shishumar class type 209/1500.These are the heaviest type 209 subs in the world.Unique for having integrated escape sphere for crew and very importantly they have external space for 24 mines seperate from torpedo armament.Means they are excellent mine laying while retaining their torpedo armament.Most subs have either mines/toredo mixx only in torpedo tubes.Excellent for silently laying mines just at entrance of enemy harbours or chokepoints.Only indian type 209s have this capability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Shishumars rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Kilo in coastal waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Launch of modernized kilo with club-s missiles in russia after refit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Kilo heavy torpedo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Submarine fleet assembled.



Does IN has upgraded all of its 10 Kilo submarines??? in Russia

And what about the upgrade of U209 submarines in Germany???


----------



## Manindra

Nishan_101 said:


> Heard sometime ago that IAF, IA and IN is looking to order some good numbers of helicopters for different roles and replacing old ones and ordering like:
> Mi-17V5
> EH-101
> NH-90
> 
> So how many does IAF, IA and IN needs???
> 
> 
> 
> Really we are going to see the order of 22/24 will be increased to 100+ soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So will India buy some more new or old ones with upgrade to project more force....



IAF orders 80 MI-17 V5, 65 LCH & NH90 is a contender of IN 56 helicopter tender & IA orders 159 ALH MKIII version, 60 ALH WSI aka Rudra & 114 LCH & 310 LUH . Hind already upgraded.


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

During Kargil Skirmish

Soldier put Artillery ammo for sunbath


----------



## Manindra

Shaheed Captain Vikram Batra, PVC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

Dragunov Sniper Riffle


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## kaykay

Nice pics guys!! Keep it coming!!


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

Heckler & Koch MP5 SMG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Guys 'Times Now' has captured the full encounter in Handwara where 5 militants killed few days back!! There's a live video of 20-25 minutes of the encounter in which they shot many militants while camera was capturing them LIVE. But it seems they havn't uploaded it on their website or youtube yet. Pls post the video if found!! @Abingdonboy @Manindra


----------



## Manindra

@kaykay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Manindra said:


>



What kind of a turban is that? i mean which ethnic group wears that?


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra

The IAF's first ever missing man formation was flown using three MiG-21s at a ceremony just after the Kargil War.

Missing Man formation :

One of the rare American customs to enterthe IAF recently is the flying of the &#8220;missing man&#8221; formation. This form of salute calls for a four aircraft formation to run in, in finger four, and as the formation comesin view of the saluting stand, No 3 peels off symbolizing the departing of the missing-man. As the formation crosses the saluting stand the empty slot is clearly visibleand the reviewing officer leads all present on the ground to salute all those men and women of the IAF who were lost in the line of duty

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra

Chetak Z407 is one of the few helicopters in the IAF equipped with floatation skids. This helicopter takes part in Search and Rescue operations that might be required from Jamnagar air force station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Manindra said:


> The IAF's first ever missing man formation was flown using three MiG-21s at a ceremony just after the Kargil War.
> 
> Missing Man formation :
> 
> One of the rare American customs to enterthe IAF recently is the flying of the &#8220;missing man&#8221; formation. This form of salute calls for a four aircraft formation to run in, in finger four, and as the formation comesin view of the saluting stand, No 3 peels off symbolizing the departing of the missing-man. As the formation crosses the saluting stand the empty slot is clearly visibleand the reviewing officer leads all present on the ground to salute all those men and *women* of the IAF who were lost in the line of duty



IAF doesnt have female fighter pilot or in other combat roles.


----------



## Manindra

MIG-27M (Bahadur)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> IAF doesnt have female fighter pilot or in other combat roles.



Female works all other branch like communication, transport, ground duty etc. except combat role & one man missing formation is tribute who lost their life on line of duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

IAF Jaguar with Magic 2 missiles above the wing hardpoints

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

kaykay said:


> Guys 'Times Now' has captured the full encounter in Handwara where 5 militants killed few days back!! There's a live video of 20-25 minutes of the encounter in which they shot many militants while camera was capturing them LIVE. But it seems they havn't uploaded it on their website or youtube yet. Pls post the video if found!! @Abingdonboy @Manindra



Exclusive visuals of Handwara encounter - Video | The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What kind of a turban is that? i mean which ethnic group wears that?



Thats traditional BSF turban.


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## kaykay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> IAF doesnt have female fighter pilot or in other combat roles.



Not in the fighter pilot role but there are women pilots who fly Transport aircrafts including IL-17s and Helis in IAF..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kaykay said:


> Thats traditional BSF turban.



They have their own turban? lol


----------



## Manindra

Talwar Class Frigate.INS Trishul






Talwar Class Frigate.INS Trishul


----------



## kaykay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They have their own turban? lol



yeah. Even many Army regiments have their turbans eg- Rajputana Rifles, Madras Regiment etc


----------



## Manindra

The indigenous cryogenic stage of GSLV-D5 with CE-20 cryogenic engine. The launch vehicle will lift off from Sriharikota in August 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Antonov An-32..Dropping bombs


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

PAK FA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

Talwar class frigate launching a Kh-35 Uran Surface-to-Surface missile


----------



## kurup

special said:


> Exclusive visuals of Handwara encounter - Video | The Times of India



This encounter was in April 2012 . Also video is just 3+ minutes .
@kaykay was talking about the one from few days ago . If anybody has the link , please share .


----------



## Manindra

INS TABAR, LAUNCHING A KLUB SURFACE-TO-SURFACE MISSILE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

kurup said:


> This encounter was in April 2012 . Also video is just 3+ minutes .
> @kaykay was talking about the one from few days ago . If anybody has the link , please share .



That video I posted in my post 6034 but its is short not full video as @kaykay mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Couples on Ground Zero

on rescue missionFrom left) Squadron leader S.K. Pradhan and his wife Squadron leader Khushboo Gupta with Squadron leader Vikram Thiagaraman and his wife Flight Lieutenant Tanya Srinivas are seen at the Guachar air base in Uttarakhand on Tuesday. While the husbands fly the Mi-17 choppers, the wives pilot the Cheetahs as part of the rescue and relief operations in the rain-ravaged hill State


----------



## Nishan_101

Manindra said:


> Dragunov Sniper Riffle



Not 100% sure but PA also has this in good numbers its really the Kalashnikov of Sniper Rifles...


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Manindra said:


> Antonov An-32..Dropping bombs



So I can now easily understand the real use of these An-32 being upgraded in Ukraine, they will be used as bombers and the tender is being placed there for an alternative of these aircraft like:
CN295s
C-27Js
And other Ilussion Aircrafts..


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Battlefield Surveillance Radar&#8211;Short Range
(Intrusion Detection Radar) - Developed by DRDO


----------



## Manindra

Nishan_101 said:


> So I can now easily understand the real use of these An-32 being upgraded in Ukraine, they will be used as bombers and the tender is being placed there for an alternative of these aircraft like:
> CN295s
> C-27Js
> And other Ilussion Aircrafts..




This aircraft can be use as small bomber but IAF does not have plan to use it as dedicated bomber. Its upgrade is for increasing its life because in India deal closes in decade nor in years.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Nishan_101 said:


> So is IN interested in getting the remaining 11 Austin Class LPDs from USN???



No are u insane?WE will buy 4 more large helicopter landing dock ships.Tender to spanish,italina,french and south korean firms i think.These will be similar in tonnage to jalashwa but more modern.We already have many smaller amphibious assault craft.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Nishan_101 said:


> Does IN has upgraded all of its 10 Kilo submarines??? in Russia
> 
> And what about the upgrade of U209 submarines in Germany???



Yes kilo upgrade is completed.About u209,no .They are excellent minelayers as they can carry upto 24 mines seperately from their torpedo tubes unlike other subs.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Nishan_101 said:


> Heard sometime ago that IAF, IA and IN is looking to order some good numbers of helicopters for different roles and replacing old ones and ordering like:
> Mi-17V5
> EH-101
> NH-90
> 
> So how many does IAF, IA and IN needs???
> 
> 
> 
> Really we are going to see the order of 22/24 will be increased to 100+ soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So will India buy some more new or old ones with upgrade to project more force....



Indian helicopter contracts/plans/tenders are as follows-

139 Mi-17V-5 medium lift/gunship helicopters.[80+59]
15 chinook heavy lift for high altitude ops.
22 AH-64E apache Heavy attack helos for IAF.Unspecified number for IA[requirement said to be max upto 60 for army]
159 HAL DHRUV utility helos ordered.Total requirement 350[army.airforce,navy,coast guard]
91 medium multi role ASW helicopters to replace sea king for navy.Tender out.[s-70 vs NH-90]
50 Light utility for navy[dhruv not possible as composite rotors can't be folded]
76 HAL RUDRA attack helo.60 for army.16 for air force for now.
179 HAL LCH attack helicopter.
384 Light utility helicopter.[LUH] to replace chetal and chetaks[197 in tender between kamov ka-226 and AS330 FENNEC,187 rest Indigeneous LUH by HAL]


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Manindra said:


>



Other than the 12 C-130Js does India planning to get more....


----------



## Manindra

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Other than the 12 C-130Js does India planning to get more....



Yes Indian armed forces very much impress by performance of C-130 J Super Hercules & plan to increase its number.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Manindra said:


> Yes Indian armed forces very much impress by performance of C-130 J Super Hercules & plan to increase its number.



If not wrong then these 12 C-130s will be just for special forces?

IAF should place another order for its requirement which might be 20+ C-130Js and what about A-400Ms??

Also not yet heard about C-27J or CN-295 deals which would be about 170 planes or more.


----------



## Manindra

Black Eagle 90 said:


> If not wrong then these 12 C-130s will be just for special forces?
> 
> IAF should place another order for its requirement which might be 20+ C-130Js and what about A-400Ms??
> 
> Also not yet heard about C-27J or CN-295 deals which would be about 170 planes or more.



Yeah 12 would be for special forces but next order would be for IAF transport wing.

A-400 is for Air Tanker role but due to our slow bureaucracy this deal is some late but sure.

There are tender for 56 plane for Avro replacement through JV with Indian company but this is in earlier stage but number would grow. India also make JV with Russia to develop MTA 20 ton category transport plane.


----------



## Manindra

I999 KARGIL OPERATIONS
A MiG-27 fighter pilot from the Wolfpacks with one of his 'delivery packages'. The inscription on the bomb in hindi reads "Jor ka Jhatka dheere se lage" a famous ad byeline that translates as "A painful blow hit softly"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

Mirage-2000K


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

Grand Father of Supersonic Jets


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra

Tejas LSP-8


----------



## Manindra

Sukhois getting ready for Early Morning Sorties


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Arjun firing.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
IA marksman with dragunov.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Towed artillery in the north east border.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
FLAME universal launcher mounted on jeep,can use both konkurs and milan 2.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Soldiers's kit-Patka,bullet proof vest,rifle with magazines,kukri.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
An-32s on the china border.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Insas with UBGL.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
T-90 firing.Most pics courtesy kunal biswas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

A shot of the Mysore launching two of its Switchblade Cruise Missiles simultaneously from its KT-184 launcher


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Abingdonboy

Manindra said:


>



DAMN! look at the air takes on that thing!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> DAMN! look at the air takes on that thing!



That has to do with the altitude at which it used to fly.


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


> DAMN! look at the air takes on that thing!



i think it is mig 23


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> That has to do with the altitude at which it used to fly.



Indeed- at the altitudes these guys used to fly the air was extremely rarefied and these huge,powerful, engines would have required huge volumes of air.



special said:


> i think it is mig 23



It's the MIG-25 bro.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed- at the altitudes these guys used to fly the air was extremely rarefied and these huge,powerful, engines would have required huge volumes of air..



Ya..air is least dense at those altitude.So bigger intake would push back more air for the compressors which will send it to the combusters and turbine to produce the required thrust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Manindra said:


>



Does IAF planning for a possible Su-30 Naval version for its carriers as if LCA-N will not perform well.

And does Sukhoi offer anything to them as well?



Manindra said:


> Grand Father of Supersonic Jets



And consider as Flying Coffins in IAF.


----------



## Manindra

Abingdonboy said:


> DAMN! look at the air takes on that thing!



And two person can sleep in these air intakes in emergency


----------



## Manindra

Nishan_101 said:


> Does IAF planning for a possible Su-30 Naval version for its carriers as if LCA-N will not perform well.
> 
> And does Sukhoi offer anything to them as well?
> 
> 
> 
> And consider as Flying Coffins in IAF.



Then ADA would rectify problem in N-LCA.

You can't fly extensive sortie with 50 year old air frame & technology.


----------



## Jason bourne

Manindra said:


> Then ADA would rectify problem in N-LCA.
> 
> You can't fly extensive sortie with 50 year old air frame & technology.




Bhai kam tha kuch... chk yr fb msg .


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## Manindra




----------



## me_itsme

Thank you for the photos. But some of them are reposts of a repost.


----------



## Manindra




----------



## special

guys i don't know it is posted before but i have some dough about this video





the above video is about Operation Summer Storm. all the news reporting that this operation was conducted by State Police and 57 Mtn Division of the army.Operation Summer Storm | NDTV.com no special forces were used, but in the video shows the operation was conducted by 21 para special force. Do anybody know which is true?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

me_itsme said:


> Thank you for the photos. But some of them are reposts of a repost.



How about this: reposts of reposts of reposts!!! 
But Manindra has been busy so..........


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

*Tribute to Indian soldiers serving in KASHMIR*
(Sorry if some pics are repost)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Incase some of you are interested in fire and move tactis used by the IA check this video out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Manindra said:


>



With growing tensions with Pakistan and especially China, India should place some direct orders of 1000 T-90s along with other APCs to Russia.

And let me know about the follow up orders; like will orders be placed to USA:
18 P-8Is
20 C-17s
100 Apaches
20 C-130Js
100+ Black Hawks

But I think as US is going through serious problems with F-35, I am sure they are willing to offer all the 3 models to India....



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Incase some of you are interested in fire and move tactis used by the IA check this video out



I think Russia should offer them additional 60+ MiG-29s with upgrade not to put against Pakistan but to put against China... All this is not real if we see China front...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

New Camo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> New Camo



any further details?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> any further details?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/43257-indian-special-forces-169.html#post4614157


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Nishan_101 said:


> Does* IAF* planning for a possible* Su-30 Naval version* for its carriers as if* LCA-N will not perform well.*
> 
> And does* Sukhoi offer anything to them as well?
> 
> *
> 
> And consider as Flying Coffins *in IAF*.



1.IAF doesn't operate any carriers,only IN does.
2.Su-33 was first considered,but later rejected for MiG-29K
3.No alternative foris/was ever considered for N-LCA as it will surely make its way into India's carrier aviation fleet.Navy has already expressed a firm request for 46 N-LCA.
4."Flying Coffins" was a name the media came up with,not IAF.


----------



## acetophenol

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>




Reminds me of the Flying Dinosaur from Jurassic Park-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



As war or conflict with China is getting closer the simple option for India is get some equipment directly with upgrades like:
80+ Mi-25s
60-80 MiG-29s
50+ Su-30s
Mirage-2000s from France or Taiwan


----------



## Peshwa

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> New Camo



Hi an you provide the context for this photo and any info if available on which unit does the new camo belong to?

Thanks in advance


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Peshwa said:


> Hi an you provide the context for this photo and any info if available on which unit does the new camo belong to?
> 
> Thanks in advance



This is from a function in OTA,Chennai and this guy is a Para Commando.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AyanRay

Nishan_101 said:


> As war or conflict with China is getting closer the simple option for India is get some equipment directly with upgrades like:
> 80+ Mi-25s
> 60-80 MiG-29s
> 50+ Su-30s
> Mirage-2000s from France or Taiwan



Let the big boys (India and China) handle their issues. Cheerleaders shouldn't advice.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

AyanRay said:


> Let the big boys (India and China) handle their issues. Cheerleaders shouldn't advice.



Mate,his intentions are not wrong.He is a miltary aviation enthusiast.


----------



## special

Nishan_101 said:


> As war or conflict with China is getting closer the simple option for India is get some equipment directly with upgrades like:
> 80+ Mi-25s
> 60-80 MiG-29s
> 50+ Su-30s
> Mirage-2000s from France or Taiwan



IAF will get FGFA, refael and tejas mk-II


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> This is from a function in OTA,Chennai and this guy is a Para Commando.



Is he a Para Commando bro? The badge on his beret doesn't look like a Para Regmt badge.


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


> Is he a Para Commando bro? The badge on his beret doesn't look like a Para Regmt badge.



may be SFF


----------



## Abingdonboy

special said:


> may be SFF



People overestimate what the SFF is. The SFF is similar to the CIA's SAD for RAW. 

The real interesting part of the SFF is the Special Group which is their all-India joint Spec Ops unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


> People overestimate what the SFF is. The SFF is similar to the CIA's SAD for RAW.
> 
> The real interesting part of the SFF is the Special Group which is their all-India joint Spec Ops unit.



bro do you know SAD?? personals for SAD is selected from DELTA force And seal team 6. SFF is getting similar training of para commandos. SG is the most well equipped and well trained special forces in india, which get training of marcos, and paracommandos and also get some advanced training in covert operation in israel.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Is he a Para Commando bro? The badge on his beret doesn't look like a Para Regmt badge.



Oops i meant he is a Airborne troop..dont know which arm.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> may be SFF



Yeah..maybe you are right.

But after spending 7 years searchng web world and real world about the Indian SFs i have come modified my perspective for Indian Defence Forces overall.

The fact remains that even the Iraqi and Afghani SF are still better equipped than the Indian SF and like it or not the SSG remains the only force which is used as a SF(doesnt matter how many casualties they suffer as long as their commanders know what an SF is)


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> People overestimate what the SFF is. The SFF is similar to the CIA's SAD for RAW.
> 
> The real interesting part of the SFF is the Special Group which is their all-India joint Spec Ops unit.



Bro,i know you wont like me for this but there is no All India Spec Ops unit.

Its being created by a few fanboys.There is no existence whatsoever and the last records of SG suggest it is a All para Unit.

We over estimate our capabilities where the fact remains we dont use our Special forces where it has to be used and our media and politicians barks all year.

We are soo scared of China that we have to always act sensible to not hurt them and when our trigger happy senseless neighbour kills our troops all we can do is complaint.

Shame on our politicians and shame on us for 'wasting money' on SFs..better to utilise the amount somewhere else like poverty coz even after F-INSAS and all the fcking hi tech gadgets you gonna get the enemy will walk in and kill your troops because the dont want peace and you dont have the GUTS.

2 beheaded in January,8 killed in July,5 in August..what did the SG,SF do about it..Nothing!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

special said:


> bro do you know SAD?? personals for SAD is selected from DELTA force And seal team 6. SFF is getting similar training of para commandos. SG is the most well equipped and well trained special forces in india, which get training of marcos, and paracommandos and also get some advanced training in covert operation in israel.


I'm aware I SAD's make up. SFF's ROLE is similar not its rank and file structure ie the SFF is NOT made up of ex Indian SF guys. 


Coming to SG. They are not a seperate entity from the Indian SOF community but rather an extension of it. SG is made up of the very best Indian SOFs men from all 3 services (I had doubts about Garuds in the last but recently had this confirmed). This unit acts independently to the SFF and has a direct line to RAW and the PMO/MoD. They are the go to "shooters" when something covert needs to be done. If you hear about a RAW snatch and grab operation in Nepal or BD this will be the handiwork of SG. 


Of course we're are yet to get even a morsel of info on this unit from the Indian state or military. In fact officially this unit doesn't exist and the GoI has never recognised it as an official unit. 


The units training,equipment and deployments are all a big unknown.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Bro,i know you wont like me for this but there is no All India Spec Ops unit.
> 
> Its being created by a few fanboys.There is no existence whatsoever and the last records of SG suggest it is a All para Unit.
> 
> We over estimate our capabilities where the fact remains we dont use our Special forces where it has to be used and our media and politicians barks all year.
> 
> We are soo scared of China that we have to always act sensible to not hurt them and when our trigger happy senseless neighbour kills our troops all we can do is complaint.
> 
> Shame on our politicians and shame on us for 'wasting money' on SFs..better to utilise the amount somewhere else like poverty coz even after F-INSAS and all the fcking hi tech gadgets you gonna get the enemy will walk in and kill your troops because the dont want peace and you dont have the GUTS.
> 
> 2 beheaded in January,8 killed in July,5 in August..what did the SG,SF do about it..Nothing!!


Bro I agree the political will or lack thereof is what is massively holding India's security establishment back. 


All I have said on SG^^^ is 100% true and I've heard it from numerous trusted sources. There is a lot we don't know about them of course. 


There needs to be a mindset change in the Indian poltical thinking right now they are too pacifist and scared of using military force. Let's see what happens later on when you get new leaders and new thinking in positions of power. The next generation of leaders should bring in a new way of thinking. 


Bro- you're the one who first started telling me about Indian SFs raids into "Azad" Kashmir and the like.


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Yeah..maybe you are right.
> 
> But after spending 7 years searchng web world and real world about the Indian SFs i have come modified my perspective for Indian Defence Forces overall.
> 
> The fact remains that even the Iraqi and Afghani SF are still better equipped than the Indian SF and like it or not the SSG remains the only force which is used as a SF(doesnt matter how many casualties they suffer as long as their commanders know what an SF is)



bro our SF is not only para commandos, there are SFF-SG, which is india's covert operations and psychological warfare unit which does not need any permission from defence minister and not answerable to parliament.

yes you are right para commandos are not used as a real special force.during kargil war special forces are used as a super infantry not as a special forces. but fact you don't know is SFF-SG is used to conduct covet action behind enemy lines. 
using SF is depends on the political will power which india lacks, it doesn't mean that SF is not well trained and not well equipped. Iraq's SF and Afghan special forces equipment is provided by US. they are well equipped than indian SF but not well trained than indian special forces.

the problem you said is because of coexistences of SF with parachute regiment. india use its special forces as airborne infantry not as a special force.that is why india is creating a special forces command.


----------



## Abingdonboy

special said:


> bro our SF is not only para commandos, there are SFF-SG, which is india's covert operations and psychological warfare unit which does not need any permission from defence minister and not answerable to parliament.
> 
> yes you are right para commandos are not used as a real special force.during kargil war special forces are used as a super infantry not as a special forces. but fact you don't know is SFF-SG is used to conduct covet action behind enemy lines.
> using SF is depends on the political will power which india lacks, it doesn't mean that SF is not well trained and not well equipped. Iraq's SF and Afghan special forces equipment is provided by US. they are well equipped than indian SF but not well trained than indian special forces.



The use of the Para (SF) as "super infantry" in Kargil has been overstated IMHO. As since the 1980s PARA (SF) were operating like SFs in the Valley and NE. It was only during this conventional conflict when top brass got involved that they were used in such an a sure manner purely because of the ingrained ignorance if the top brass in what SFs are. Post 1999 and specifically post 26/11 and OBL raid there has been a huge realisation as to what SOFs are and what they do amongst be political and military top brass-FACT. I think we will never again see this "super infantry" role for any Indian SOFs. And Indian SOFs are getting more and more empowered in their own roles and service. 

When the Indian J-SOC comes around in 5-7 years the situation will be even better.


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Bro,i know you wont like me for this but there is no All India Spec Ops unit.
> 
> Its being created by a few fanboys.There is no existence whatsoever and the last records of SG suggest it is a All para Unit.
> 
> We over estimate our capabilities where the fact remains we dont use our Special forces where it has to be used and our media and politicians barks all year.
> 
> We are soo scared of China that we have to always act sensible to not hurt them and when our trigger happy senseless neighbour kills our troops all we can do is complaint.
> 
> Shame on our politicians and shame on us for 'wasting money' on SFs..better to utilise the amount somewhere else like poverty coz even after F-INSAS and all the fcking hi tech gadgets you gonna get the enemy will walk in and kill your troops because the dont want peace and you dont have the GUTS.
> 
> 2 beheaded in January,8 killed in July,5 in August..what did the SG,SF do about it..Nothing!!



bro i understand your feeling, indian special forces are conducting intelligence collection and limited direct action in pakistan. what do you think, how did india get details about training camps and other details. indian special forces are use well in kashmir as a counter terrorism force.


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm aware I SAD's make up. SFF's ROLE is similar not its rank and file structure ie the SFF is NOT made up of ex Indian SF guys.
> 
> 
> Coming to SG. They are not a seperate entity from the Indian SOF community but rather an extension of it. SG is made up of the very best Indian SOFs men from all 3 services (I had doubts about Garuds in the last but recently had this confirmed). This unit acts independently to the SFF and has a direct line to RAW and the PMO/MoD. They are the go to "shooters" when something covert needs to be done. If you hear about a RAW snatch and grab operation in Nepal or BD this will be the handiwork of SG.
> 
> 
> Of course we're are yet to get even a morsel of info on this unit from the Indian state or military. In fact officially this unit doesn't exist and the GoI has never recognised it as an official unit.
> 
> 
> The units training,equipment and deployments are all a big unknown.



yes you are right. there is not even a photo of SG of SFF.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Bro I agree the political will or lack thereof is what is massively holding India's security establishment back.
> 
> 
> All I have said on SG^^^ is 100% true and I've heard it from numerous trusted sources. There is a lot we don't know about them of course.
> 
> 
> There needs to be a mindset change in the Indian poltical thinking right now they are too pacifist and scared of using military force. Let's see what happens later on when you get new leaders and new thinking in positions of power. The next generation of leaders should bring in a new way of thinking.
> 
> 
> Bro- you're the one who first started telling me about Indian SFs raids into "Azad" Kashmir and the like.



Yeah,i was about to mention that.The last deployment of SG that i know about was in Kashmir handling *** and LOC operations.Cross border operations are common in Kashmir by both IA and PA but 'think tanks' on PDF think they know otherwise even when they know little about the LOC.

Comming to the SG deployment we are talking about late 90s and early years of this century.I dont know what they are upto these days.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_Heaven...!!!_






LEh Kargil Bike Expedition IAF


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> bro our SF is not only para commandos, there are SFF-SG, which is india's covert operations and psychological warfare unit which does not need any permission from defence minister and not answerable to parliament.
> 
> yes you are right para commandos are not used as a real special force.during kargil war special forces are used as a super infantry not as a special forces. but fact you don't know is SFF-SG is used to conduct covet action behind enemy lines.
> using SF is depends on the political will power which india lacks, it doesn't mean that SF is not well trained and not well equipped. Iraq's SF and Afghan special forces equipment is provided by US. they are well equipped than indian SF but not well trained than indian special forces.
> 
> the problem you said is because of coexistences of SF with parachute regiment. india use its special forces as airborne infantry not as a special force.that is why india is creating a special forces command.



Bro,I wanna tell you in the most humble way possible that there is very less anyone can educate me about on the Indian Special Forces from any forum.I have given 7 years to web world and real world to find about the Indian SF.I know very well about their roles.

I am the only Indian who reported before The Hindu that Indian SF beheaded Pakistani soldiers 2 years ago.You can check my contribution in the Indian SF thread from the beginning.Not even a single time have i reported anything wrong.


When i say something i say it for a reason...leave it i am just pisssed off these days.



special said:


> bro i understand your feeling, indian special forces are conducting intelligence collection and limited direct action in pakistan. what do you think, how did india get details about training camps and other details. indian special forces are use well in kashmir as a counter terrorism force.



Training camp information is RAW hard work and has nothing to do with SF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Bro,I wanna tell you in the most humble way possible that there is very less anyone can educate me about on the Indian Special Forces from any forum.I have given 7 years to web world and real world to find about the Indian SF.I know very well about their roles.
> 
> I am the only Indian who reported before The Hindu that Indian SF beheaded Pakistani soldiers 2 years ago.You can check my contribution in the Indian SF thread from the beginning.Not even a single time have i reported anything wrong.
> 
> 
> When i saw something i say it for a reason...leave it i am just pisssed off these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Training camp information is RAW hard work and has nothing to do with SF.


 army get its information from SF and Military intelligence, not from RAW. RAW and army has very poor record of exchange of intelligence. i think you read the book "indian special forces- history and future" it highlight -ve things about indian special forces. the author is not a special force personal he command our special forces. you may note that many thing he says is wrong. he said US special forces size is only 15,000 actually it is 50,000. he get many information from news report and other source in internet.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> army get its information from SF and Military intelligence, not from RAW. RAW and army has very poor record of exchange of intelligence. i think you read the book "indian special forces- history and future" it highlight -ve things about indian special forces. the author is not a special force personal he command our special forces. you may note that many thing he says is wrong. he said US special forces size is only 15,000 actually it is 50,000. he get many information from news report and other source in internet.



I have already read the book.

RAW shares information with MI and IB.


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Bro,I wanna tell you in the most humble way possible that there is very less anyone can educate me about on the Indian Special Forces from any forum.I have given 7 years to web world and real world to find about the Indian SF.I know very well about their roles.
> 
> I am the only Indian who reported before The Hindu that Indian SF beheaded Pakistani soldiers 2 years ago.You can check my contribution in the Indian SF thread from the beginning.Not even a single time have i reported anything wrong.



ok you said SSg is only unit deployed as a real special forces. for last 20 years it is true. but paracommandos and SSF are providing training to Mukti bahini in 1971. SFF conducts covert operations in pakistan to suppress khalistan movement is the true method how a special forces must be employed. can you point out any one thing that a special forces do which indian special forces had not done?



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I have already read the book.
> 
> RAW shares information with MI and IB.



i am not saying that they did not share information. but amount of sharing is too low.
you may know that during 26/11 there is RAW officer in the plane that nsg is transported. but they did not even share ant think to nsg.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Yeah,i was about to mention that.The last deployment of SG that i know about was in Kashmir handling *** and LOC operations.Cross border operations are common in Kashmir by both IA and PA but 'think tanks' on PDF think they know otherwise even when they know little about the LOC.
> 
> Comming to the SG deployment we are talking about late 90s and early years of this century.I dont know what they are upto these days.



Bro, I don't know how highly you value my perspective/views but let me tell you that I have heard pretty much first hand that the SG is still VERY active in JK and beyond today. 



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Training camp information is RAW hard work and has nothing to do with SF.


You're right about that and one of the tools in RAW's toolbox are SG as well as low-level informers and spys. As SF operators, the members of SG are more than capable of undertaking recon and infiltration missions.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Bro, I don't know how highly you value my perspective/views but let me tell you that I have heard pretty much first hand that the SG is still VERY active in JK and beyond today.



Very highly,i respect you as a friend and you being abroad also didnt reduce the love for your country...SG is still active in JK i know but i dont know if they have crossed the border beyond 5 kms ever.


> You're right about that and one of the tools in RAW's toolbox are SG as well as low-level informers and spys. As SF operators, the members of SG are more than capable of undertaking recon and infiltration missions.



Those are speculations bro,Indian intel is not what you think it is...they knew the address of Dawood but didnt kill him..Lets judge them by their doings and not what they are capable of doing.

I as a indian citizen think that the govt is incompetent along with the various intel agencies.A nation 4 times smaller than us with a fcked up situation leaves us with a bleeding nose and we say we are the best.

Sorry for not being politically correct today bro but...compare India and China and India and pakistan...with India being the superior in the second case and superior in the second...Dont you think Pakistan is more gutsy than India.

We are so strong than Pakistan yet it does what it wants to in kashmir...and we(the nation of 1.241 billion) beg in front of China.Not many are gonna like this but the facts are not gonna change.

And bro what about COBRA..in a recent operation they had surrounded 200 naxals what happened..nothing!!



special said:


> ok you said SSg is only unit deployed as a real special forces. for last 20 years it is true. but paracommandos and SSF are providing training to Mukti bahini in 1971. SFF conducts covert operations in pakistan to suppress khalistan movement is the true method how a special forces must be employed. can you point out any one thing that a special forces do which indian special forces had not done?



Yeah,SF units raid enemy behind the borders.Indian SF doesnt.Hafiz Saed and Dawood are alive and have millions of pakistani supporting them.Tell me when indian SF is gonna kill them.




> i am not saying that they did not share information. but amount of sharing is too low.
> you may know that during 26/11 there is RAW officer in the plane that nsg is transported. but they did not even share ant think to nsg.



That RAW officer was JP Dutta who was the head of NSG.You are mixing things up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Very highly,i respect you as a friend and you being abroad also didnt reduce the love for your country...SG is still active in JK i know but i dont know if they have crossed the border beyond 5 kms ever.
> 
> 
> Those are speculations bro,Indian intel is not what you think it is...they knew the address of Dawood but didnt kill him..Lets judge them by their doings and not what they are capable of doing.
> 
> I as a indian citizen think that the govt is incompetent along with the various intel agencies.A nation 4 times smaller than us with a fcked up situation leaves us with a bleeding nose and we say we are the best.
> 
> Sorry for not being politically correct today bro but...compare India and China and India and pakistan...with India being the superior in the second case and superior in the second...Dont you think Pakistan is more gutsy than India.
> 
> We are so strong than Pakistan yet it does what it wants to in kashmir...and we(the nation of 1.241 billion) beg in front of China.Not many are gonna like this but the facts are not gonna change.
> 
> And bro what about COBRA..in a recent operation they had surrounded 200 naxals what happened..nothing!!




You're right bro, and this is why I say it is about the lack of political will. Call it Nehruvian ideology, pacifism or whatever you want but the fact of the matter it is these outdated mindsets present at the very top of the entire Indian political class is cr@ppy on this front. 


But I do genuinely believe that the coming years you will see this change as fresh blood enters into mainstream politics. The current batch are, perhaps, too soft for India's own good.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> You're right bro, and this is why I say it is about the lack of political will. Call it Nehruvian ideology, pacifism or whatever you want but the fact of the matter it is these outdated mindsets present at the very top of the entire Indian political class is cr@ppy on this front.
> 
> 
> But I do genuinely believe that the coming years you will see this change as fresh blood enters into mainstream politics. The current batch are, perhaps, too soft for India's own good.



Fresh blood..are you kidding me?Who Rahul Gandhi?

I have already told you about my interaction with SPG guy and what they think about Rahul ji and Sonia ji and how they waste govt money.

I dont want to waste my time here arguing with Congress suckers.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Fresh blood..are you kidding me?Who Rahul Gandhi?
> 
> I have already told you about my interaction with SPG guy and what they think about Rahul ji and Sonia ji and how they waste govt money.
> 
> I dont want to waste my time here arguing with Congress suckers.



Please, not this RG fool- beyond him and even Modi. I'm talking about 10+ years down the line and not just at the the very highest levels but in cabinet and MP positions.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Please, not this RG fool- beyond him and even Modi. I'm talking about 10+ years down the line and not just at the the very highest levels but in cabinet and MP positions.



Lets see...i am not optimistic.


----------



## Maler

special said:


> bro do you know SAD?? personals for SAD is selected from DELTA force And seal team 6. SFF is getting similar training of para commandos. SG is the most well equipped and well trained special forces in india, which get training of marcos, and paracommandos and also get some advanced training in covert operation in israel.




SFF is elitist of elite, who works behind enemy lines in both war & peace times silently. They are highly-2 skilled masters of deception. They are also chosen from MARCOS, NSG, Paramilitary & Garud caders. I think this information is enough for the day.


----------



## Maler

Abingdonboy said:


> Please, not this RG fool- beyond him and even Modi. I'm talking about 10+ years down the line and not just at the the very highest levels but in cabinet and MP positions.




Manmohan is still wisest choice for at least next 05 years. Don't rant about condition of current Indian economy, It was slow down was purposefully intentional. Mohna, Montek and Chidambram are master of economics and knows what they are doing. They are driving and building our economy brilliantly at very strong base, while avoiding short sighted attractions/gifts to score some cheap points offered by global. At least, reject International corporation's stooge and religious hypocrite like 'NaMo'.


----------



## special

Maler said:


> SFF is elitist of elite, who works behind enemy lines in both war & peace times silently. They are highly-2 skilled masters of deception. They are also chosen from MARCOS, NSG, Paramilitary & Garud caders. I think this information is enough for the day.



are you sure?


----------



## Maler

special said:


> are you sure?




I think, even they might also infiltrate into terrorist cadres.


----------



## Maler

There are stories of '62 war, where SFF operated behind enemy lines and created a Tibatian guerrilla force to sabotage Chinese supply lines. SFF was also doing NSG job, when NSG was not in existence. Operation 'Blue Star' was conducted primarily by SFF with support of IA. They have known strength of a brigade and works directly under RAW.

Its not SF, but SFF (Special Frontier Force). Special forces are totally different and are from regular Army, Navy and Air Force Units i.e. Para Commandos, MARCOS and Garud.


----------



## special

Maler said:


> There are stories of '62 war, where SFF operated behind enemy lines and created a Tibatian guerrilla force to sabotage Chinese supply lines. SFF was also doing NSG job, when NSG was not in existence. Operation 'Blue Star' was conducted primarily by SFF with support of IA. They have known strength of a brigade and works directly under RAW.
> 
> Its not SF, but SFF (Special Frontier Force). Special forces are totally different and are from regular Army, Navy and Air Force Units i.e. Para Commandos, MARCOS and Garud.



it is wrong sff is created after 1962 war. yes there are reports that SFF had conducted limited unauthorised raids inside chinese territory in 80s.



Maler said:


> There are stories of '62 war, where SFF operated behind enemy lines and created a Tibatian guerrilla force to sabotage Chinese supply lines. SFF was also doing NSG job, when NSG was not in existence. Operation 'Blue Star' was conducted primarily by SFF with support of IA. They have known strength of a brigade and works directly under RAW.
> 
> Its not SF, but SFF (Special Frontier Force). Special forces are totally different and are from regular Army, Navy and Air Force Units i.e. Para Commandos, MARCOS and Garud.



sff is trained like special forces of army and navy. but consist of tibetan resistance and gurkhas. SG is totally different as it consist of men from all around india. sff is the only special force of india which consist women for combat.


----------



## Maler

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Very highly,i respect you as a friend and you being abroad also didnt reduce the love for your country...SG is still active in JK i know but i dont know if they have crossed the border beyond 5 kms ever.
> 
> 
> Those are speculations bro,Indian intel is not what you think it is...they knew the address of Dawood but didnt kill him..Lets judge them by their doings and not what they are capable of doing.
> 
> I as a indian citizen think that the govt is incompetent along with the various intel agencies.A nation 4 times smaller than us with a fcked up situation leaves us with a bleeding nose and we say we are the best.
> 
> Sorry for not being politically correct today bro but...compare India and China and India and pakistan...with India being the superior in the second case and superior in the second...Dont you think Pakistan is more gutsy than India.
> 
> We are so strong than Pakistan yet it does what it wants to in kashmir...and we(the nation of 1.241 billion) beg in front of China.Not many are gonna like this but the facts are not gonna change.
> 
> And bro what about COBRA..in a recent operation they had surrounded 200 naxals what happened..nothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,SF units raid enemy behind the borders.Indian SF doesnt.Hafiz Saed and Dawood are alive and have millions of pakistani supporting them.Tell me when indian SF is gonna kill them.
> 
> That RAW officer was JP Dutta who was the head of NSG.You are mixing things up.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C AVIATOR, you are considering things literally and simply straight forward. You mean to say, SFs should have gone across the border and kill DA & HS. It did not work that way. If countries start operating in this way, then there should be a condition of global anarchy Global political environment is very complex with no permanent friend and foe, only permanent interests. Any sane country does not sacrifice its long term strategic interests for short term tactical victories. If it does so, then this can cause unrepairable damage to country's global stature & example is Musharraf's Kargil adventure.


----------



## special

Maler said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> C AVIATOR, you are considering things literally and simply straight forward. You mean to say, SFs should have gone across the border and kill DA & HS. It did not work that way. If countries start operating in this way, then there should be a condition of global anarchy Global political environment is very complex with no permanent friend and foe, only permanent interests. Any sane country does not sacrifice its long term strategic interests for short term tactical victories. If it does so, then this can cause unrepairable damage to country's global stature & example is Musharraf's Kargil adventure.



taking out terrorist will not affect country's global stature. don't compare kargil war a direct action.


----------



## Maler

special said:


> it is wrong sff is created after 1962 war. yes there are reports that SFF had conducted limited unauthorised raids inside chinese territory in 80s.
> 
> sff is trained like special forces of army and navy. but consist of tibetan resistance and gurkhas. SG is totally different as it consist of men from all around india. sff is the only special force of india which consist women for combat.




It is not wrong, '62 was executed with the support of Tibatian govt in exile (Dharmshala, HP) and also includes elements of ladakh scouts. SFF is not trained on pattern of special forces of army and navy, If it is then what is the logic of having one more special force??

SFF is specifically trained for extensive unsymmetrical warfare to execute covert black ops behind enemy lines & deep inside enemy territory and thats why it recruits women operators. Force composition is very diversified, not only Tibatians and Ladakhi.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Maler said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> C AVIATOR, you are considering things literally and simply straight forward. You mean to say, SFs should have gone across the border and kill DA & HS. It did not work that way. If countries start operating in this way, then there should be a condition of global anarchy Global political environment is very complex with no permanent friend and foe, only permanent interests. Any sane country does not sacrifice its long term strategic interests for short term tactical victories. If it does so, then this can cause unrepairable damage to country's global stature & example is Musharraf's Kargil adventure.



I know mate,but i am talking with the previous such incidents in mind.Killing 3 for 2 is not gonna be the solution like we are seeing after the January beheading incident.


----------



## special

Maler said:


> It is not wrong, '62 was executed with the support of Tibatian govt in exile (Dharmshala, HP) and also includes elements of ladakh scouts. SFF is not trained on pattern of special forces of army and navy, If it is then what is the logic of having one more special force??
> 
> SFF is specifically trained for extensive unsymmetrical warfare to execute covert black ops behind enemy lines & deep inside enemy territory and thats why it recruits women operators. Force composition is very diversified, not only Tibatians and Ladakhi.



before indochina war india and china has a good relation, nehru allowed to create a separate force comprising of tibetan resistance force only after 1962 war which take out india surprisingly, these forces are trained by US special forces for direct action and unconventional warfare and also physiological warfare. women are used as the tibetan and ghurka women are very loyal, tough and very motivated and also helpful during covet operations. you can read the history of SFF in internet


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> before indochina war india and china has a good relation, nehru allowed to create a separate force comprising of tibetan resistance force only after 1962 war which take out india surprisingly, these forces are trained by US special forces for direct action and unconventional warfare and also physiological warfare. women are used as the tibetan and ghurka women are very loyal, tough and very motivated and also helpful during covet operations. you can read the history of SFF in internet



Trained by CIA.


----------



## Maler

special said:


> taking out terrorist will not affect country's global stature. don't compare kargil war a direct action.




That is called terrorism. I am comparing Kargil war to what???? If a terrorist commits strategic mistake, it would be called a strategic mistake and if army general commits strategic mistake, then too it would be called a strategic mistake. but at what comparison you are pointing??
I am just saying that Musharrf's Kargil war is a strategic mistake, which he committed to achieve some short term tactical gains.


----------



## special

Maler said:


> That is called terrorism. I am comparing Kargil war to what???? If a terrorist commits strategic mistake, it would be called a strategic mistake and if army general commits strategic mistake, then too it would be called a strategic mistake. but at what comparison you are pointing??
> I am just saying that Musharraf's Kargil war is a strategic mistake, which he committed to achieve some short term tactical gains.



my point is taking out 2 or 3 terrorist will not have the same effect of kargil war had given pakistan internationally.



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Trained by CIA.



trained by SAD


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> trained by SAD





> Starting with a force of 12,000 men, the SFF commenced six months of training in rock climbing and guerrilla warfare. The Intelligence agencies from India and the US also helped in raising the force; namely CIA & RAW. The SFF's weapons were all provided by the US and consisted mainly of M-1, M-2 and M-3 machine guns. Heavy weapons were not provided





> Initial training was conducted by the CIA paramilitary officers and the IB's own special operations unit. In 1968 SFF, with the help of the Aviation Research Centre which provided airlift facilities, became fully airborne-qualified and a dedicated mountain and jungle warfare unit.



Special Frontier Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Special Frontier Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



American trainer T. J. Thompson with two Tibetan student riggers, Agra airbase, summer 1963.


----------



## Maler

special said:


> before indochina war india and china has a good relation, nehru allowed to create a separate force comprising of tibetan resistance force only after 1962 war which take out india surprisingly, these forces are trained by US special forces for direct action and unconventional warfare and also physiological warfare. women are used as the tibetan and ghurka women are very loyal, tough and very motivated and also helpful during covet operations. you can read the history of SFF in internet




Internet warrior, it was history. Welcome to 2013. Today it also infiltrate in terrorist cadres, naxlite cadres etc. It also paying back old debts of some long term friends!!!!


----------



## special

Special Frontier Force

In the fiction-based-on-facts novel Dragon Fire, the BBC&#8217;s veteran Asia correspondent and author Humphery Hawksley (2001) relates a story of the Third World War, genesis of which lay in the attack on notorious Drapchi Prison in Tibet by the soldiers of India&#8217;s clandestine guerilla unit comprising of Tibetan refugees known as the Special Frontier Force (SFF). Although this is entirely fictitious, it brought to light the significance of Tibetan issue as one of the core issues of potential conflict in the South-east Asian region. SFF was established half a century back to play a significant part in such a military confrontation in the region. This paper traces events leading to the establishment of the SFF, and its role in some of the significant military campaigns India had launched since its independence in 1947.

Prelude
Tibet, despite its complicated political status, has remained a buffer zone between the two giants of Asia &#8211; China and India for centuries. The British India was quick to recognize Tibet&#8217;s strategic importance and has made attempts to thwart Russians and Chinese influence in Tibet, especially since the beginning of the 20th Century. However, the Communist China&#8217;s takeover of Tibet in 1950 caused complete alteration of the geopolitical balance in the region. The new India was not in a position to protect the status quo. On contrary, the then Indian Prime-minister Nehru, in the wake of decolonization and third world solidarity, advocated a policy of appeasing China and even advocated Chinese cause in the UN. When Tibetan appeal against Chinese occupation came up for discussion is the UN General Assembly on November 23, 1950, the Indian delegates opposed the inclusion of the question on the agenda (Dalvi, 1969). The Chinese tactfully assured Indians that they were not a threat to them. In his statement to the Foreign Secretary of India on May 16, 1959, the Chinese Ambassador wrote: &#8220;putting down of the rebellion and the carrying out of democratic reforms in Tibet will not in the least endanger India. You can wait and see&#8230;you will ultimately see whether relations between Tibet region of China and India are friendly or hostile by watching for three, five, ten, twenty, a hundred &#8230;years&#8221; (MEA, 1990, p.76). Nehru&#8217;s appeasement towards China was reflected in the popular catchphrase of the time -&#8216;Hindi-Chini Bhai-Bhai&#8217; &#8211; Indians and Chinese are brothers.

What India didn&#8217;t realize was the fact that absorption of Tibet into the PRC opens up many ambiguous territorial and border issues, which they now have to settle with a new assertive China. In the meantime, situation deteriorated in Tibet, leading to the Lhasa Uprising in March 1959 and the consequent flight of the Dalai Lama to India. This has caused considerable strain on the Sino-Indian relationship. By early 1962, border negotiations between the two countries broke down. In October 1962, China attacked India from two fronts, and Nehru&#8217;s decade long effort at building an amicable relationship with the PRC abruptly collapsed. China took 4000 Indian prisoners of war whereas India couldn&#8217;t even take a single Chinese prisoner and according to R. Singh it was &#8220;probably the only war in history in which such a phenomenon occurred.&#8221; (Singh, 1998, p.13). India faced humiliating defeat and hence its subsequent policies on Tibet underwent big changes. Besides, there was an enormous Indian public sympathy with Tibetans. The Chinese attack has exposed the vulnerability of the Indian defense network across the Himalayan border.

Formation of the SFF
India&#8217;s desperate effort to arm its northern border came primarily in the form of setting up an elite guerrilla force composed mainly of Tibetan refugees. Tibetan unit was formally raised on November 14, 1962 under the command of the Research and Analysis Wing, with the full endorsement from the CIA (Knaus, 2001). This new clandestine commando group came to be known as Establishment-22 after its first Inspector General Major Sujan Singh Uban who had commanded the 22-Mountian Regiment during the World War II (Conboy, 1992). The Establishment-22 made its home base at Chakrata, 100 kilometers from the city of Dehra Dun.

The main goal of Establishment-22 was to conduct covert operations behind the Chinese lines in the event of another Indo-China war. They would infiltrate as guerillas in Tibet for infecting Chinese lines and communication; intercept communication; damage airfields and radar installations; compel Chinese to deploy disproportionate force at rear security; create insurgency and rebellion in Tibet; immobilize Chinese war effort, meanwhile Indian army would engage the Chinese at the border. As such the Establishment-22 was trained as high-altitude paratroops-commandos versed in the arts of ambush, demolition, survival and sabotage. However, in practice, this ultimate objective which prompted many Tibetans to join this force, remained distant and secondary to the protection of India&#8217;s border.

The Establishment-22 was set up as an outcome of confluence of various political agendas. For the Indians, the unit was seen as a formidable defense apparatus against the ever-present Chinese threat on the Himalayan border, especially in the wake of 1962 attack. Not only that the Tibetans are used to cold Himalayan weather, they also possessed psychological willingness to fight against the Chinese at all cost. The American interests were served by the firsthand intelligence gathered by the force as well as it was consonant with their global strategies to contain Communism. For Tibetan refugees, any kind of military assistance to fight the Chinese was a welcome move at that time.





American trainer T. J. Thompson with two Tibetan student riggers, Agra airbase, summer 1963.
With the initial recruitment of about 5000 men, Tibetan commandos were given six months basic training identical to the Indian Army&#8217;s with additional instruction in guerrilla tactics and rock climbing. In 1963, the Establishment-22 began its airborne training at Agra and later shifted to airbase at Sarasawa. All the commandos were parachute qualified after five jumps with three refresher jumps every year. It is said that the Tibetans especially excelled as parachutists. When the first airborne exercise was started in the summer of 1963, Major Uban recalled that even cooks and drivers implored for their opportunity to jump (Conboy & Marrison, 2002). In a similar vein, Indian Air Force officer and parachute instructor of the unit M. K. Anand recounted that &#8220;there was even a pregnant lady, the wife of the Tibetan ranking member, serving as rigger, who kept her pregnancy a secret to keep jumping&#8221; (as cited in Kohli & Conboy, 2002, p.16). The unit achieved distinction of conducting jumps at altitude up to 15,400 feet and its para-jumping exercise at Rambirpur in Ladakh is regarded as one of the world&#8217;s highest altitude para-jumping. The unit&#8217;s weapons were all provided by US and avoided over-sophistication and expensive gadgets. In 1966, size of the Establishment-22 was doubled and with this the unit was given a new name &#8211; Special Frontier Force. By the late-1960s, the SFF was organized into six battalions for administrative purposes. Each battalion, consisting of six companies (each with 123 men), was commanded by a Tibetan who had a rank equivalent to a lieutenant colonel in the Army. Two companies of Tibetan women were also created as female medics and communication specialists (Knaus, 1999).





SFF para-jumping exercise at Sarasawa.
Operation Eagle
In the due course of time, the tension between India and China abated to some extent, reducing the possibility of an actual war between the two. However, the unit did conduct limited cross-border reconnaissance operations, as well as provided logistic support to a highly classified joint American-Indian operation to place nuclear-powered sensors on Himalayan peak to monitor the Chinese nuclear and missile tests (Kohli & Conboy, 2002). In 1971, while the CIA-backed Tibetan guerrillas based at Mustang, Nepal were facing an uncertain future following American rapprochement with China, their counterparts in the SFF were finally given a chance to prove its worth and mettle in a sanctioned action &#8211; as a spearhead of India&#8217;s attack in the Bangladeshi war. The SFF&#8217;s shadowy existence and unique racial make up provided perfect cover for this covert attack. It was an irony that the SFF&#8217;s first sanctioned action came against a regime that had aided the Tibetan resistance by permitting the use of its land and airbases for the exfiltration and infiltration of CIA-trained Tibetan guerrillas since early 1950s. Special Secretary Mr. R. N. Rao started the involvement of SFF on October 15, 1971 and its command was directly in the hand of Chief of Army Staff. On October 21, troop&#8217;s movement started from Sarasawa consisting of 3000 SFF commandos. They were assigned four principal tasks: 1) to destroy Mizo bases, 2) to capture Chittagong, 3) to capture Do Hazari, and 4) to deny Arkan road to the retreating Pakistan army (Uban, 1985).

&#8216;Enemy&#8217; comprised of roughly 8000 men. The SFF troops were divided into three columns and crossed into East Pakistani territory on November 10/11. The unit had a mobile surgical squad and Indian Air Force provided 15 AN-12 sorties. Labeled as Mukti Bahini, Phantoms of Chittagong or the Fifth Army for its shadowy existence and ferocious exploits, the SFF went on to capture Chittagong, Pakistan&#8217;s main forward position. All the missions assigned to it were successfully completed. When the ceasefire was declared on December 17, the SFF had lost 56 men and nearly 190 wounded. For their pivotal role in the war, 580 SFF troops were awarded cash prizes by the Indian government. However, these recognitions were given secretly and none of the SFF Jawans received medals of high honor. Naturally there were different reactions. Although feeling of gratitude towards India was strong, some of the SFF members were outraged at this lack of recognition. A legend has it that during a secretly held recognition ceremony, one SFF soldier expressed his anger by overthrowing pakri (turban) of his Indian officer. However, SFF&#8217;s successful exploit in the Operation Eagle has secured for itself a niche in the India&#8217;s defense establishment as amongst the country&#8217;s best troops.





SFF troops during Operation Eagle.
Operation Bluestar and others
In 1977 the force was given a new mission, to spearhead counter-terrorism operation, as the Tibetans were not directly related to India&#8217;s communal politics. Soon it received a new name as Indira Gandhi&#8217;s &#8216;own force&#8217;. In 1984, the SFF&#8217;s elite Special Group became the primary counter-terrorist force in India and was involved in the controversial assault on the Golden Temple during the Operation Bluestar. Although shrouded in secrecy, it is being conjectured that a replica of Golden Temple was created at Chakrata long before the actual attack for the purpose of mock exercise (Jaijee, 2009). According to Indian government sources, SFF was used in the operation to flush out &#8216;militants&#8217; encamped in the Temple. On June 6, 1984, the operation began and the SFF commandos were ordered to isolate Akal Takht and secure its western flank. Due to lack of intelligence, SFF suffered heavy casualties and the army had to call tanks to complete the operation (Arpi, 2004).

The SFF also took part in the Operation Meghdoot (Siachen Glacier battle 1985-86) and since then one of its units is constantly guarding the Siachen Glacier, which is regarded as one of the world&#8217;s most inhospitable battle zone. In 1999, SFF jawans were sent to confront Pakistani force during the Operation Vijay (Kargil War) and it is rumored that the force is involved in the retaking of Tiger Hills, one of the key battle zone during the war. However, the details of SFF&#8217;s involvements in these operations are not available for public scrutiny at the moment.

Special Frontier Force | Merabsarpa Journal

SFF&#8217;s existence now is precarious, and it is a victim of the past. The original mission, which prompted many Tibetans to join the force, is no longer relevant. Their leader, the Dalai Lama, had never championed a military operation to free Tibet. For India, SFF may be still necessary for defending its northern border from Pakistan and China. However, despite their heroic exploits in the military operations thus far and their continued commitments to safeguarding Indian borders for last fifty years, SFF jawans continue to face discrimination in terms of low pay, no reliable retirement pension and other benefits. These unsung jawans remained extraordinarily resilient and have not shown their weariness in fighting other people&#8217;s war. Perhaps this resilience is a product of a discourse generated by the Tibetan government-in-exile urging Tibetan refugees to remain ever grateful to India. SFF has quietly celebrated its golden jubilee anniversary in 2012 and its existence is an open secret now. Perhaps the least India could do now is to grant them equal status and recognition like any other military units.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> The real interesting part of the SFF is the Special Group which is their all-India joint Spec Ops unit.



The unit you call the best of the best elite unit for carrying out undercover super secret ops is not SG in the first place.

If i tell you the name no one would have even heard about it and i dont wanna share it here.

Just wanna tell you that there were 2 teams in the beginning under RAW..one is gone and one still remains.

SG only handles anti terrorist ops in the valley...ARMY SF handles valley and NE..This unit shoots the bastards in Pakistan besides doing other things.

Swear on God this info is very reliable among the other one that the IAF has an elite group of ace fighter pilots..the group is very limited.


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> The unit you call the best of the best elite unit for carrying out undercover super secret ops is not SG in the first place.
> 
> If i tell you the name no one would have even heard about it and i dont wanna share it here.
> 
> Just wanna tell you that there were 2 teams in the beginning under RAW..one is gone and one still remains.
> 
> SG only handles anti terrorist ops in the valley...ARMY SF handles valley and NE..This unit shoots the bastards in Pakistan besides doing other things.
> 
> Swear on God this info is very reliable among the other one that the IAF has an elite group of ace fighter pilots..the group is very limited.



tell as the name of that unit in SFF as we are eager to know. as i am in front of my pc from 8pm yesterday and now it is 3:45am


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> American trainer T. J. Thompson with two Tibetan student riggers, Agra airbase, summer 1963.



I dont get your point..I myself told you that CIA trained them and you are showing me the pic of an American.CIA isnt American?


----------



## special

it is not for you it is for mr. Maler


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> tell as the name of that unit in SFF as we are eager to know. as i am in front of my pc from 8pm yesterday and now it is 3:45am



Pardon me Sir, but i dont want to be under the list of computers to keep a check on by the Intel units.

SFF is not the same force as it was and SG doesnt do these type of operations commonly called the 'snatching operations' where terrorists are nabbed from a foreign country and brought to justice.There is no need of a specialst for this job.These ops are done by IB and RAW.

On the other hand RAW has a unit of specialists under it which does this...cant tell you the name.And i have no idea on the composition and weapons.


----------



## special

INS Arihant Goes Critical



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Pardon me Sir, but i dont want to be under the list of computers to keep a check on by the Intel units.
> 
> SFF is not the same force as it was and SG doesnt do these type of operations commonly called the 'snatching operations' where terrorists are nabbed from a foreign country and brought to justice.There is no need of a specialst for this job.These ops are done by IB and RAW.
> 
> On the other hand RAW has a unit of specialists under it which does this...cant tell you the name.And i have no idea on the composition and weapons.



could you tell what is the change in SFF.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> INS Arihant Goes Critical
> 
> 
> 
> could you tell what is the change in SFF.



I dont know.But everyone knows they dont even have proper parachutes forget other things.Had they been operative wont they have parachutes?


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I dont know.But everyone knows they dont even have proper parachutes forget other things.Had they been operative wont they have parachutes?



you are mentioning this one?
India's secret army of Tibetans without parachutes; kickbacks suspected - India - DNA
it may be fixed by now


some more details about SFF
[video]http://bhavanajagat.com/category/major-general-sujan-singh-uban-inspector-general-special-frontier-force/[/video]


_(good morning, i am going to sleep now thanks for the discussion mr.COLDHEARTED AVIATOR and i really enjoyed it )_


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> you are mentioning this one?
> India's secret army of Tibetans without parachutes; kickbacks suspected - India - DNA
> it may be fixed by now



Maybe be fixed is a different issue..point is why did such a situation rise...coz no one really cared.Now when does no one really care?


----------



## Abingdonboy

@special afaik the SFF is no longer 100% Tibetan refugees but has over the years been almost entirely staffed by Indians.



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Maybe be fixed is a different issue..point is why did such a situation rise...coz no one really cared.Now when does no one really care?



The SFF is a bit of a pointless organisation as far as I'm concerned. It no longer does what it was envisaged to do and doesn't seem to have any relevance today really.


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


> @special afaik the SFF is no longer 100% Tibetan refugees but has over the years been almost entirely staffed by Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> The SFF is a bit of a pointless organisation as far as I'm concerned. It no longer does what it was envisaged to do and doesn't seem to have any relevance today really.




no it is not. SFF provide a greater role in RAW against pakistani terrorist and to chinese PLA. and it consist of gurkhas too, may be tibetans also.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> no it is not. SFF provide a greater role in RAW against pakistani terrorist and to chinese PLA.



Not against Pakistani terrorist.


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Maybe be fixed is a different issue..point is why did such a situation rise...coz no one really cared.Now when does no one really care?



in every military there are corruptions. particularly in indian military.



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Not against Pakistani terrorist.



sff had greater role in kargil war. and some covert ops in kashmir today.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> sff had greater role in kargil war. and some covert ops in kashmir today.



Dude,i m from J&K..till date i have never met any tibetian in any district in Kashmir.

Kargi was was won by Infantry and Army SF combined with artillery and air support and no one else.


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Dude,i m from J&K..till date i have never met any tibetian in any district in Kashmir.
> 
> Kargi was was won by Infantry and Army SF combined with artillery and air support and no one else.



yes combat air control is done by SFF. i read this in somewhere, i don't remember where it was. SFF is a covert operating unit then how did a civilian will see him. if they are operating in ladakh region then nobody will distinguish them. one more thing even if they are standing in front of you then how did you distinguish them from indian army gurkhas? there are lot of gurkhas in J&K.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> yes combat air control is done by SFF. i read this in somewhere, i don't remember where it was. SFF is a covert operating unit then how did a civilian will see him. if they are operating in ladakh region then nobody will distinguish them.



Bro,excuding me every male member of my family(blood relative) is in the Army and that too Infantry.Do you think i will go to Kupwara,Handwara,Tangdhar and baramula on picnic?

Combat air control is done by GARUDS now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Bro,excuding me every male member of my family(blood relative) is in the Army and that too Infantry.Do you think i will go to Kupwara,Handwara,Tangdhar and baramula on picnic?
> 
> Combat air control is done by GARUDS now.



if you don't mind, how did you distinguish a tibetan from a gurkha? that too if he cover his face, as many in the army cover their face in J&K(you know this).


----------



## special




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> if you don't mind, how did you distinguish a tibetan from a gurkha? that too if he cover his face, as many in the army cover their face in J&K(you know this).



Hmm..by his language.As ihave interacted with thousands of soldiers i would know.Please go and read the stories in indian Special Forces thread and you would come to know that i interact with soldiers a lot.I like spending time in their company,playing outdoor games and having food with them in their langar.That is where i get my knowledge from and not from NDTV or India Tv.

Moreover the military bases are common no matter how secretive the unit is.If they would have been in Kashmir i would have come to know.Everyone in my family has served the RR tenure and my old man was at a high post there.



special said:


>



These are Gurkhas.

No offenses but i reallly like the energy levels of these new guys who join defence forums for SF knowledge.

HAHA..they think we oldies who have spent 7-8 years on the net and some like me even in the real life are making a mistake and they only are right.

P.S--Take it in a lighter sense.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Hmm..by his language.As ihave interacted with thousands of soldiers i would know.Please go and read the stories in indian Special Forces thread and you would come to know that i interact with soldiers a lot.I like spending time in their company,playing outdoor games and having food with them in their langar.That is where i get my knowledge from and not from NDTV or India Tv.
> 
> Moreover the military bases are common no matter how secretive the unit is.If they would have been in Kashmir i would have come to know.Everyone in my family has served the RR tenure and my old man was at a high post there.
> 
> 
> 
> These are Gurkhas.
> 
> No offenses but i reallly like the energy levels of these new guys who join defence forums for SF knowledge.
> 
> HAHA..they think we oldies who have spent 7-8 years on the net and some like me even in the real life are making a mistake and they only are right.
> 
> P.S--Take it in a lighter sense.



Sometimes they quieten down and get the picture bro


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Sometimes they quieten down and get the picture bro



You know camera phones are banned in Army areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> You know camera phones are banned in Army areas.



Hahahahaha  you got me bro!!


----------



## Nishan_101

Abingdonboy said:


>



Yeah! man I really love these machines. I was thinking that Algeria and Libya should have joined with the Russians on this machine to make it in their own country by taking license and putting some Russian as well as EU Avionics on it with mixed weapons. I think for both countries having about 250 would be great and save on Maintenance due to similarity in every way.


----------



## Maler

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Hmm..by his language.As ihave interacted with thousands of soldiers i would know.Please go and read the stories in indian Special Forces thread and you would come to know that i interact with soldiers a lot.I like spending time in their company,playing outdoor games and having food with them in their langar.That is where i get my knowledge from and not from NDTV or India Tv.
> 
> These are Gurkhas.
> 
> No offenses but i reallly like the energy levels of these new guys who join defence forums for SF knowledge.
> 
> HAHA..they think we oldies who have spent 7-8 years on the net and some like me even in the real life are making a mistake and they only are right.
> 
> P.S--Take it in a lighter sense.



None taken, Brethren. It would be great to learn from gentlemen like you. Just to clear record in terms of PDF only, I am not new here. I joined PDF in 2008-09 and following PDF even before that, from '07.

-------------------------------
Pardon me Sir, but i dont want to be under the list of computers to keep a check on by the Intel units.

SFF is not the same force as it was and SG doesnt do these type of operations commonly called the 'snatching operations' where terrorists are nabbed from a foreign country and brought to justice.There is no need of a specialst for this job.These ops are done by IB and RAW.

On the other hand RAW has a unit of specialists under it which does this...cant tell you the name.And i have no idea on the composition and weapons.


=> Again I am telling you, Its a covert deep penetration force and working in tandem with RAW or you can say its a armed hand of RAW. It evolved from an SF to Black Ops unit in last couple of decades, thats why anyone hearing much about SFF. It execute operations of very clandestine nature "Internationally'. My source??? I can't share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Maler said:


> None taken, Brethren. I would be great to learn from gentlemen like you. Just to clear record in terms of PDF only, I am not new here. I joined PDF in 2008-09 and following PDF even before that, from '07.
> 
> -------------------------------
> Pardon me Sir, but i dont want to be under the list of computers to keep a check on by the Intel units.
> 
> SFF is not the same force as it was and SG doesnt do these type of operations commonly called the 'snatching operations' where terrorists are nabbed from a foreign country and brought to justice.There is no need of a specialst for this job.These ops are done by IB and RAW.
> 
> On the other hand RAW has a unit of specialists under it which does this...cant tell you the name.And i have no idea on the composition and weapons.
> 
> 
> => Again I am telling you, Its a covert deep penetration force and working in tandem with RAW or you can say its a armed hand of RAW. It evolved from an SF to Black Ops unit in last couple of decades, thats why anyone hearing much about SFF. It execute operations of very clandestine nature "Internationally'. My source??? I can't share.



Bro,i wasnt talking about you about the new guys.Its was for this new member 'special'.I have no problem with what you post and neither this new guy 'special'..its just that he is so full of energy 


Comming to the topic ...RAW had 2 black ops team CIT-X and CIT-J in the 80s..CIT-J was taken out in the 90s after the end of Khalistan movement and CIT-X is operating with a new name and more deadly.It is not related to SG..thatswhere we guys are confusing ourselves.

I have no idea about this unit...but i have a feeling that they still operate in pakistan after the IK Gujral fck up and who knows might even be active in Afghanistan.

These guys are so professional that they managed to infiltrate the LET and created a rift among the terrorist groups.They have several operators taking training in pakistani terrorist camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

Pakistan Army is the guide, mentor and monitor of militants





_Former deputy Army chief Lt. Gen. Ravi Sawhney (Retd)SONDEEP SHANKAR_

_Why are Line of Control (LoC) incursions taking place so frequently of late? Does our own border management protocol needs to change?_

There is no normalcy around the LoC. When Pakistan is hell-bent on creating problems in Jammu and Kashmir, there can be no stability. While the perception is that the incursions on the LoC have increased, the reality is that they never ceased. The Pakistanis plan these incursions methodically.
There are 30 to 40 terrorist bases across the LoC in ****************** Kashmir (***) from where extremist fighters of different tanzeems (organisations) infiltrate with the backing of the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI).
We have tried many methods to check this and a successful one was the LoC fence to stop infiltration. The border management protocol does not need any change. It is the Pakistanis who have to be leveraged to stop this terrorism. The Pakistan Army does not want to change.

_When a Pakistan Army border action team acts against an Indian patrol on the Indian side, shouldnt India respond instantly in that sector or in a neighbouring sector with a design to inflict heavy casualty so that there is a deterrence factor in reality? Is there a political impediment here?_

To retaliate in the same sector would be militarily stupid. Thats the difference between an Army and a mob. The Indian Army ought to retaliate in a time and manner of its choosing. When retaliation takes place from our side, Pakistan does not publicise it. At a tactical level, no commander worth his salt will ask for political clearance at every stage. But there is a political impediment in not having a strategic culture especially when no armed forces inputs are sought when national policy is made. Shouting in Parliament is not political support.

_Does the pattern of our training, and the ready availability and use of weapons at the LoC, need to be different in order to be more effective?_

Modernisation of the armed forces is needed. More funds are needed. There should be more electronic surveillance. When there is to be acquisition of weaponry and equipment from abroad, there is such rigmarole that ultimately we dont get the equipment.
There should be a time-frame for acquisitions. The pattern of training cant be better. The Indian Army is a most disciplined force. But one trend is that some of these incidents have happened during turnovers when one battalion replaces another on the LoC. This is the most vulnerable time. The new boys (freshly-deployed soldiers) need some time to be familiar with the geographical features of an area.

_The Chinese are in ***. Has there been any sign of late that in facilitating infiltration in Kashmir they are aiding and abetting the Pakistanis?_

No, the Chinese are more sensible than the Pakistanis. They would much rather give the Pakistanis nuclear and missile technology. The Chinese will not be involved in tactical matters in ***. But there are strategic implications arising from their presence. There are tunnels coming up in ***. Even if there are only Chinese Army engineers in ***, they are Armymen.

_Are incidents such as the beheading of our soldiers in the Mendhar sector in January and the recent killing in the Poonch sector possible without clearance from senior levels of the Pakistan Army?_

Such incidents are not possible without clearance from the Pakistan Army. There is congruence between the jihadis (militants) and the Pakistan Army. The Army uses the jihadis effectively as force-multipliers. In the case of the latest attack, it is impossible for 20 people to cross the LoC from ***, and pass through Pakistani Army pickets without the knowledge of the Pakistan Army.
The operation was obviously well-planned and there are reports that for 13 days prior to the attack, civilians had been barred in *** from the vicinity of that area. For the past 13 days, they had been watching the area. They carried out the attack and exfiltrated successfully. The Pakistan Army is the guide, mentor and monitor of the militants.

_Do you see jihadis and regular Army personnel conducting assaults against us together, and is this becoming a pattern?_

Was there ever a doubt about this? Earlier, only militants would infiltrate into India and attack our soldiers with the full backing of the Pakistan Army.
But now Pakistani border action team commandos are themselves coming in and carrying out attacks. This is a dangerous new element.
It is not a case of someone dressing in Pakistan Army uniform. It is Pakistan Armymen that sometimes dress as militants, but militants never put on Pakistan Army uniform. The Pakistan Army appears to be sending a message to their civilian establishment that you cant conduct a peace process without the Pakistan Armys support.
What does this indicate? A design by Pakistan to keep the LoC unsettled in spite of the commitment made to India to maintain ceasefire and not allow Pakistan territory to be used by terrorists to attack India?
This design by Pakistan is nothing surprising. We are prepared for it. But a continued showing of patience reflects a weakness on our part. Our verbal signals have become just hot air. There has got to be anger shown. We cannot be fiddled with. There is a strain on our troops but they are showing tremendous fortitude. Even Western Armies are amazed at how the Indian Army is facing the situation.

âPakistan Army is the guide, mentor and monitor of militantsâ | The Asian Age


----------



## vostok

Vikramaditya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakShaheen79

visited this threat first time ... liked few pics very much particularly those of Su-30 MKI. Really awesome pics. Keep them coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danish_vij




----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys, let's discuss this:








Third guy from the left. He is definitely Indian Army but doesn't seem to be part of the PARA regmt (beret cap badge). What's the story behind his camo I wonder?




Same USMC jungle MARPAT pattern the CRPF COBRA's wear:






@Manindra @RPK @Koovie @RoYaL~GuJJaR @Capt.Popeye @Roybot @Water Car Engineer @Dillinger @AUSTERLITZ @EzioAltaïr @Butters


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

GARUDs during Uttrakhand rescue ops:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## piddu

hmmmm nice


----------



## special

India to put assault rifle contenders through winter trials

Rahul Bedi, New Delhi - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
04 August 2013

The Indian Army is expected to begin long-delayed high-altitude winter trials of five 5.56x45 mm assault rifles in northern Kashmir's Leh region.

The army is choosing from Italy's Beretta ARX160; the Czech Republic's Czeca CZ 805 BREN; Israel Weapon Industries' ACE 1 - a variant of its ACE rifle; and two US contenders: the SIG Sauer SG551 and what Colt calls the Colt Combat Rifle - a variant of the M16A1 designed for the Indian requirement.

After the winter trials they will undergo summer trials in 2014 at Pokhran in the Rajasthan desert.

The selected rifle will replace the locally developed Indian Small Arms System 5.56x45 mm rifle, which the army rejected in 2010-11 due to it being inefficient and "operationally troublesome".

India to put assault rifle contenders through winter trials - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## special




----------



## Abingdonboy

special said:


> India to put assault rifle contenders through winter trials
> 
> Rahul Bedi, New Delhi - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 04 August 2013
> 
> The Indian Army is expected to begin long-delayed high-altitude winter trials of five 5.56x45 mm assault rifles in northern Kashmir's Leh region.
> 
> The army is choosing from Italy's Beretta ARX160; the Czech Republic's Czeca CZ 805 BREN; Israel Weapon Industries' ACE 1 - a variant of its ACE rifle; and two US contenders: the SIG Sauer SG551 and what Colt calls the Colt Combat Rifle - a variant of the M16A1 designed for the Indian requirement.
> 
> After the winter trials they will undergo summer trials in 2014 at Pokhran in the Rajasthan desert.
> 
> The selected rifle will replace the locally developed Indian Small Arms System 5.56x45 mm rifle, which the army rejected in 2010-11 due to it being inefficient and "operationally troublesome".
> 
> India to put assault rifle contenders through winter trials - IHS Jane's 360


There seems to be a lot of inaccuracies in this article and AFAIK summer trials were conducted and completed in 2012. Also AFAIK th timeline set was inductions beginning mid-2014. The COAS even said as much IIRC. 


Post this as a new thread in the Indian defence section bro. 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS

My favorite Indian Muscle tractor on Border.


----------



## subanday

Is this Rakhisawant ceremony?


kurup said:


>


----------



## nair

subanday said:


> Is this Rakhisawant ceremony?



Kind of confused you being genuinely clearing the doubt or you are honing your trolling skills.... 

Btw it is called Rakshabandan....... Try googling for rakhisawant and enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

This is a FAKE CNIC.

The real one looks like this.











Propaganda fail!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Aeronaut said:


> This is a FAKE CNIC.
> 
> The real one looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda fail!



If we had to make a fake CNIC we could have easily made one which looks exactly like the original one. 

This is how the old national identity cards looked like. The one you posted is SNIC (smart card with chip).

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kompromat

Roybot said:


> If we had to make a fake CNIC we could have easily made one which looks exactly like the original one.
> 
> This is how the old national identity cards looked like.




They are the same size as your 'victorian drivers license' - not the size Sardarji is displaying. Even the old ones were barcoded, machine readable with biographic data and holographic security images made out of reinforced plastic way back in early 2000's - not cheap laminated computer prints that are almost 2X larger in 4 dimensions - That thing is a fake!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

Aeronaut said:


> They are the same size as your 'victorian drivers license' - not the size Sardarji is displaying. Even the old ones were barcoded, machine readable with biographic data and holographic security images made out of reinforced plastic way back in early 2000's - not cheap laminated computer prints that are almost 2X larger in 4 dimensions - *That thing is a fake!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Trisonics said:


>



The above is the FIRST CNICs issued in the 70's - now outdated. 2nd is the ones issued before 2012 - and are not the same as that sardar is holding. The one sardarji is holding is a computer printed fake! - Just use some common sense and compare the size and material.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

pls tell me WTF is this
Exclusive: Chinese incursion caught on tape - Video | The Times of India


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Tejbir Singh to TIMES NOW


[video]http://www.timesnow.tv/Tejbir-Singh-to-TIMES-NOW/videoshow/4435014.cms[/video]


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>



TBH its 1000% fake ID card original size is 8.5cm and 5cm not this damn huge . we have only one printer in pakistan in islamabad for print them from all over pakistan and world they send data for print them in NADRA HQ sir its fake look like utter stupid fake.

here is mine with size

its tinny card 8.5*5cm sir


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Special Report: India's top guns (Aired: June 2006) Video: NDTV.com


----------



## RPK

An Indian Air Force paratrooper descends on a parachute during a demonstration at Hanumanthapuram Firing Range in Chennai on Tuesday. The firing range is being used for training cadets of Army's Officers Training Academy and the personnel of the Tamil Nadu Police for the last six decades. PTI Photo


----------



## jawad444

after seen these picture, I assume a best technology to indian force. but Pakistan Army dont care about indian threats


----------



## navtrek

jawad444 said:


> after seen these picture, I assume a best technology to indian force. but Pakistan Army dont care about indian threats



Yar we are not a threat to Pakistan relax we in India can give only threats... no action at least not with the current set of leaders.


----------



## rohitx007

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...50763.194816450601983&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Imran Khan said:


> TBH its 1000% fake ID card original size is 8.5cm and 5cm not this damn huge . we have only one printer in pakistan in islamabad for print them from all over pakistan and world they send data for print them in NADRA HQ sir its fake look like utter stupid fake.
> 
> here is mine with size
> 
> its tinny card 8.5*5cm sir


 @Imran Khan : Imran bhai ... I have copied your signature and now going to forge it and take all your money you have stashed in your accounts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

rohitx007 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...50763.194816450601983&type=1&relevant_count=1



^^^^^


----------



## Imran Khan

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> @Imran Khan : Imran bhai ... I have copied your signature and now going to forge it and take all your money you have stashed in your accounts



le lo per check books or card to mery pass hain


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

BSF:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
T-90s in formation.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Upgraded ZSU-23-4 mobile Low level air defence platforms.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ajeya t-72.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Bofors Heavy artillery.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
T-72 ajeya with mine plough.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Leaping into action.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Para commando no nonsense look.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
OFB modified carl gustav,much lighter.Standrad issue.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Mirage 2000- queen of the IAF.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Mirage 2000 night ops.Mirage equipped with Israeli LITENING FLIR pod for strike role at night.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Beautiful view,possibly over rajasthan.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
IAF devastation during iron fist 2013.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
MKI-pride of the fleet.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Guard of honor presented to DG PAK rangers by Indian BSF on Working Boundary

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bro,i think he is not para commando camo looks similar to garud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hats off to them


----------



## hkdas

> Hizbul Mujahideen's longest surviving commander, Talib Hussain Lali finally captured
> 
> 
> Wednesday, Sep 4, 2013, 18:21 IST | Place: Delhi | Agency: DNA
> Hakeem Irfan
> 
> 
> 
> He managed to fool the security forces of the state for nearly two decades, with his detailed knowledge of Bandipora terrain, especially its mountains. He traveled through the jungles and mountains, and stayed where the police or army would never dare to go.
> 
> After a manhunt that lasted nearly two-decades, the hunt for Hizbul Mujahideen's longest surviving commander, Talib Hussain Lali finally came to an end. In a joint operation by the Indian army and the state police from North Kashmir's Bandipora district. The capture is probably one of the biggest in nearly half a decade.
> 
> Lali, 36, was a rare entrant into the military from the Gujjar tribe, usually considered to be against the demand for an independent Kashmir.
> 
> He managed to fool the security forces of the state for nearly two decades, with his detailed knowledge of Bandipora terrain, especially its mountains. He travelled through the jungles and mountains, and stayed where the police or army would never dare to go.
> 
> In fact, on Wednesday, it was only because he had blisters on his sole and acute knee problems that the police were able to capture him. If not, he could have given them the slip once more.
> 
> On Wednesday, acting on a tip, the police claim he was arrested after a 15 minute shootout in Bazipora forests of Ajas area in Bandipora, where two over ground workers had gone to meet him.
> 
> His two alleged associates, Abdul Rashid Lali and Showkat Ahmad Mir, a former militant, were also arrested by the police.
> 
> "Till last year we had no clue about him. He was literally like a ghost, who everyone talked about but never knew where he is. It was a challenge to get him. He was an inspiration for many youngsters," said a senior police official, who was part of the operation.
> 
> Lali, joined the military 18 years ago when he was just 18 years old and received arms training locally. He was active initially for three years and then went underground. Nobody had clue about his location. But he was often seen moving around with locals and Pakistani militants in the area.
> 
> "Five years back, he was contacted by senior Hizbul Mujahideen militant Muhammad Shafi Shah alias Dr Dawood, presently in the custody of National Investigating Agency and asked to restart the operations," he added.
> 
> Shah, mentored and commanded two groups of militants in north Kashmir. One group which is still considered to be the 'most powerful and dreaded' is functional in Sopore, while another was looked after by Lali in Bandipora.
> 
> However, things turned ugly for Lali, when Shah was arrested two years ago, which left him without any mentor. "He was now alone and did whatever he could on his own. He had a lot of difficulty to operate by now," said another official. But he continued to give security establishment a slip, which had even announced a reward of Rs 5 lakh for his capture.
> 
> Lali, married a local woman six years ago and has a child with her as well. The police have not been able to locate them as of now.
> 
> 
> Hizbul Mujahideen's longest surviving commander, Talib Hussain Lali finally captured - India - DNA




look like indian army and intelligence have increased their efficiency in counter terrorists. operations. 3 top leaders caught within a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Imran Khan said:


> Guard of honor presented to DG PAK rangers by Indian BSF on Working Boundary



Something wrong in the photo, the BSF guys look huge compared to Pakistanis, its tripping me out. Optical illusion? or is it their turbans?


----------



## Abingdonboy

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Para commando no nonsense look.



That's a Garud- look at the ranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Roybot said:


> Something wrong in the photo, the BSF guys look huge compared to Pakistanis, its tripping me out. Optical illusion? or is it their turbans?



Look very carefully, the ground level is not same


----------



## Unknowncommando

hkdas said:


> look like indian army and intelligence have increased their efficiency in counter terrorists. operations. 3 top leaders caught within a month.



ya first tunda then bhatkal and now lali great work by intelligence and security forces.


Jai Hind


----------



## kurup

A look at the rear of the DRDO AEW&C platform shows how every inch of available space has been used for sensors and antennae.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Abingdonboy said:


> That's a Garud- look at the ranks.



Sry was misled by the beret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup




----------



## Water Car Engineer

kurup said:


> A look at the rear of the DRDO AEW&C platform shows how every inch of available space has been used for sensors and antennae.




Looks great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Sry was misled by the beret.



All 3 Indian SOFs now wear the Maroon Beret.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Nic pics guys keep them coming .



Abingdonboy said:


> All 3 Indian SOFs now wear the Maroon Beret.



sir, all garuds are airborne or some of them ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> Nic pics guys keep them coming .
> 
> 
> 
> sir, all garuds are airborne or some ?



The Garuds are a SOF as such each one of them is qualified in airborne/para operations.


----------



## EagleEyes

You guys need to slow down with military developments. Going too fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Yep stunning progress by india no doubt...


----------



## Unknowncommando

WebMaster said:


> You guys need to slow down with military developments. Going too fast.


kyu bhai all these developments are to protect our nation


----------



## Unknowncommando

Side-Winder said:


> Yep stunning progress by india no doubt...



aage aage dekho hota hai kya
At least u realise that
par bohot kuch aana aur karna baaki hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

WebMaster said:


> You guys need to slow down with military developments. Going too fast.



Actually ,have to do lot of catch up just to be in order to be a potent deterant to China.


----------



## Mujraparty

Micro tavor


----------



## sid426

these tin helmets and lack of proper body armour! Same old story!


----------



## turbo charged

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


>




this sardar has lost his mind




national identities cards are designed so that they can be put in wallets....

no country in the world makes such huge identity cards....

can you put it in your wallet mr darwin?

look at the I.Q of this person and look at the ranks he is wearing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

turbo charged said:


> this sardar has lost his mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> national identities cards are designed so that they can be put in wallets....
> 
> no country in the world makes such huge identity cards....
> 
> can you put it in your wallet mr darwin?
> 
> look at the I.Q of this person and look at the ranks he is wearing


 Step 1-grab a camera. Step 2- activate self timer. Step 3-keep an ant close to the lens. Step 4- give a nice pose 3-4 hands back. Step 5- now run coz alien big monster ants have attacked planet earth! or atleast your new pic says so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

sid426 said:


> these tin helmets and lack of proper body armour! Same old story!



yes we have missiles warships fighter jets rockets but we always ignored our troops and still most troops dnt have gud kit proper weapon 
first phase of Finsas was to be completed by 2012
correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Micro tavor[/QUOTE]
yes j&k police too got micro tavors in large nos
but why the sight on the tavor is covered ? 
I have seen this in many pics .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas




----------



## Thirdfront

turbo charged said:


> this sardar has lost his mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> national identities cards are designed so that they can be put in wallets....
> 
> no country in the world makes such huge identity cards....
> 
> can you put it in your wallet mr darwin?
> 
> look at the I.Q of this person and look at the ranks he is wearing



Apparently, pakistan makes such a thing....


----------



## hkdas




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Cool stuff- ALH WSI at tree-top level!!


----------



## Brahmos_2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

RPK said:


>



India France ?


----------



## RPK

Jason bourne said:


> India France ?



Yes Sakthi-2013 exercises


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

=


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jason bourne said:


> India France ?





RPK said:


> Yes Sakthi-2013 exercises


It's from a 2011/12 EX AFAIK.


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARJUN MBT





Su-30 [may be photoshoped correct me] but looks good





respect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

preparing MAGGI .which unit dnt know. new camo patern .got this from FB .u can see 2 cobra commandos standing behind them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK




----------



## Black Eagle 90

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> =



When its going to be decomissioned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

*UN Peacekeepers
*


----------



## black_jack

naxals ........


----------



## hkdas

must warch this:

watan ka regwale on LOC
???????? ???? ?? ??? ?? ?????? Video: NDTV.com


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Jako said:


> Step 1-grab a camera. Step 2- activate self timer. Step 3-keep an ant close to the lens. Step 4- give a nice pose 3-4 hands back. Step 5- now run coz alien big monster ants have attacked planet earth! or atleast your new pic says so.



cant u see his hands LOL


----------



## hkdas

???? ?? ???????? : ???? ??? ?????? ??? ?? ??? Video: NDTV.com


----------



## Roybot

_*New Pinaka Rockets*_






*Samsung/L&T K-9 Thunder* under test in Thar Desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoUS

Roybot said:


> _*New Pinaka Rockets*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Samsung/L&T K-9 Thunder* under test in Thar Desert.



Are these the one that were in development with extended range?


----------



## sms

IndoUS said:


> Are these the one that were in development with extended range?



MRBL Pinka - it has only two versions.. I'm not sure that later version is being deployed
Samsung L&L/ K-9 - Self propelled Howitzer - none has been deployed in IA till date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X




----------



## Roybot

IndoUS said:


> Are these the one that were in development with extended range?



Thats the one.



sms said:


> Samsung L&L/ K-9 - Self propelled Howitzer - none has been deployed in IA till date.



The Self Propelled Howitzers are under trial, not inducted in the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Roybot said:


> Thats the one.
> 
> 
> 
> The Self Propelled Howitzers are under trial, not inducted in the army.



Question 
Is L&T going to get any TOT from The deal if K-9 is selected 
So it can make it's own versions of it


----------



## Roybot

Echo_419 said:


> Question
> Is L&T going to get any TOT from The deal if K-9 is selected
> So it can make it's own versions of it



Apparently, and 50% of the components will be manufactured locally.



> *With technology transfer from Samsung, L&T hopes to achieve over 50% localisation by manufacturing the key components and the hull/turret structure of these weapon systems domestically. **The Indian partner also plans to establish a testing and integration facility for rolling out these guns from its dedicated defence equipment facility in Pune.*



L&T joins hands with Samsung's defence arm Techwin to develop artillery system - Economic Times


----------



## hkdas

Agent X said:


>



from hindi movie "commando".


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

eowyn said:


> Micro tavor





Unknowncommando said:


> Micro tavor


yes j&k police too got micro tavors in large nos
but why the sight on the tavor is covered ? 
I have seen this in many pics .[/QUOTE]

No Jammu and kashmir Police does not have Tavor and this pic is of CRPF...Kindly do not lie with such high confidence like Large numbers etc.

@Abingdonboy

Wha made you thank this post?..Are you not aware of the fact that JKAP dont have Tavor..not even the SOG has them..This is CRPF mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> No Jammu and kashmir Police does not have Tavor and this pic is of CRPF...Kindly do not lie with such high confidence like Large numbers etc.
> 
> @Abingdonboy
> 
> What made you thank this post?..Are you not aware of the fact that JKAP don't have Tavor..not even the SOG has them..This is CRPF mate.



ignore it bro, maybe someone told him that J&K police have tavor.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> yes j&k police too got micro tavors in large nos
> but why the sight on the tavor is covered ?
> I have seen this in many pics .



No Jammu and kashmir Police does not have Tavor and this pic is of CRPF...Kindly do not lie with such high confidence like Large numbers etc.

@Abingdonboy

Wha made you thank this post?..Are you not aware of the fact that JKAP dont have Tavor..not even the SOG has them..This is CRPF mate.[/QUOTE]
Tbh I have no idea why!


----------



## hkdas

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR could you tell me the procedures in selection/training of army special forces?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> No Jammu and kashmir Police does not have Tavor and this pic is of CRPF...Kindly do not lie with such high confidence like Large numbers etc.
> 
> @Abingdonboy
> 
> Wha made you thank this post?..Are you not aware of the fact that JKAP dont have Tavor..not even the SOG has them..This is CRPF mate.


Tbh I have no idea why![/QUOTE]

No offence mate but i really respect you as a friend...kindly dont support people who are talking in the air..This really turns me off.Lets be genuine in posting.



hkdas said:


> COLDHEARTED AVIATOR could you tell me the procedures in selection/training of army special forces?



Lets head to SF thread and discuss.


----------



## Killswitch

Agent X said:


>





Thats not how you do a push up. The guys *** is in the air. Totally wrong. Your back is supposed to be straight like a plank.


----------



## hkdas

Killswitch said:


> Thats not how you do a push up. The guys *** is in the air. Totally wrong. Your back is supposed to be straight like a plank.



watch the movie then you will understand what he is trying to do


----------



## hkdas

guys take a look at this:
http://www.ausa.org/publications/armymagazine/archive/2013/08/Documents/Steele_August2013.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

@Abingdonboy can u tell something abt this remora EW pod ....is stil in indian service ? @Dillinger @janon


----------



## hkdas

Pak training 50 terrorists in jungle near Poonch

Ravi Krishnan Khajuria & Darshan Bharti/TNS



Jammu/Poonch, September 19
Pakistan, it appears, has set up a specialised training camp for nearly 50 hardcore terrorists in a dense jungle at Kacharban in ******************- Kashmir (***).

The camp - situated in Bagh district, which is close to Saujiyan sub-sector in Poonch district - is heavily fortified and has been declared out of bounds for *** civilians, including shepherds, who used to graze their livestock in the area, reveal Indian intelligence agencies.

Terrorists are being trained along Border Action Team (BAT) members in a walled compound which has been witnessing &#8220;hyperactivity&#8221; since August 18, said intelligence sources.

&#8220;Every morning at least two to three Pakistani Army officers enter the compound in a vehicle and then leave with nearly a dozen men in the same vehicle for an unknown destination in the vicinity of the jungle where they are trained in guerilla warfare for three to four hours,&#8221; they said.

"On weekends, senior officers from the Army and the ISI enter the compound, probably, to check progress. On these days, the security is beefed up further and curfew-like restrictions prevail in the area,&#8221; said sources.

The camp is a proof that the Pakistan Army and the ISI continue to run terror infrastructure in ***, said sources.

The 'increased' activity in Kacharban camp and inputs from 'contacts' across the border suggest that Pakistan is planning something big. &#8220;There are two possibilities --- another BAT attack or a major infiltration bid to push as many terrorists as possible into the state,&#8221; said sources.

On August 6, a BAT team had killed five Indian soldiers in Chakan-da-Bagh area along the LoC.

In the ongoing skirmishes between the two armies since August, the barbed fence along the LoC has been damaged in areas such as Tarkundi in Balakote sub-sector, Chaprian in Saujiyan sub-sector and near Makki post in Gulpur sub-sector.

"Though the Army keeps repairing the damaged fence regularly but relentless fire has been hampering their work. These open stretches can be exploited by Pakistan," said sources.

Heavily fortified camp

The walled compound in the middle of the forest in Kacharban, which is close to Poonch, has been witnessing &#8216;hyperactivity&#8217; since August 18, say intelligence sources
Every morning at least two to three Pakistani Army officers enter the compound in a vehicle and then leave with nearly a dozen men in the same vehicle for an unknown destination in the vicinity of the jungle where they are trained in guerilla warfare, they said
The camp is heavily fortified and the area has been declared out of bounds for *** civilians

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Roybot

*Talwar Class Frigate, Indian Navy*- 6 in service- 3 More on order.










































_CC Kunal Biswas, MP_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Shivalik Class Frigate, Indian Navy. 3 in service.*
















*Godavari Class Guided Missile Frigate, Indian Navy. 3 in service.*











*Kora Class Corvettes, Indian Navy*, 4 in service.





















_CC Kunal Biswas, MP_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*INS Vikramaditya, Aircraft Carrier.*


























*INS Viraat, Aircraft Carrier*
















_CC Kunal Biswas, MP_


----------



## Roybot

*INS Vikrant, Aircraft Carrier,* Under Construction.


























_CC Kunal Biswas, MP_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

*Rajput Class Destroyers,*5 in service.
















*INS Jalashwa*






_CC Kunal Biswas, MP_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

*Kumbhir Class, LST.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indo - French Joint Army Exercise Shakti 2013


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF:









COBRA:








































ITBP:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indo - French Joint Army Exercise Shakti 2013


----------



## Liquidmetal

Simply a brilliant set of pictures. Stunning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

NAMEX 2013:


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## hkdas

any pics pf marcos in NAMEXPO'13?


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> any pics pf marcos in NAMEXPO'13?


The guys jumping out of the Naval ALH are MARCOs but that's about it. You're not going to see pics of them posing for photographers if that's what you're hoping for


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> The guys jumping out of the Naval ALH are MARCOs but that's about it. You're not going to see pics of them posing for photographers if that's what you're hoping for



i just want more photos of marcos. today i was in kottayam so i couldn't able to take photos from NAMEXPO'13 in kochi, that is why i ask somebody here to post the photos.


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> i just want more photos of marcos. today i was in kottayam so i couldn't able to take photos from NAMEXPO'13 in kochi, that is why i ask somebody here to post the photos.



Bro, like I said you simply aren't going to find many pics of them at this event.


These are the only 2 I could find:















They most likely did their demo and were away. They didn't pose for cameras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> Bro, like I said you simply aren't going to find many pics of them at this event.
> 
> 
> These are the only 2 I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely did their demo and were away. They didn't pose for cameras.



bro, thanks for posting


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CHINESE INDIANS AND PAKISTANI DOST DOST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Tuchha

*GRAPHICS*






Slain terrorists of Jammu attack... wonder why they brought chains & cuffs with them,..taking hostages perhaps...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## acetophenol

Lt Col Rathore of the Indian Army displayes wreckage of a Pakistan UAV shot down over Mendhar, Poonch in J&K on 05th Feb 2003. The UAV is of Italian make and was flying 400m on Indian side of the LoC. The aircraft was down by ground fire. Debris recovered included one wing, engine Assembly, a frame and transmitters.

Thanks to vayu sena.tripod.com






Boeing 757-22L belonging to Raytheon/COMCO in Mumbai. On 03rd Feb 2003 IAF forced this aircraft to land after it was found overflying Indian airspace without permission. The plane was flying with 11 crew from Karachi in Pakistan to Male in the Maldives.

Thansk to Vausena.tripod,com






19/06/2009: A Russian AN-124 operated by Volga-Dnepr, chartered by the US military, was asked to land at the airport after it violated the Indian airspace. The aircraft took off from Diego Garcia Island and was heading for Kandahar in Afghanistan. The IAF's South Western Air Command (SWAC) air defence 'Movement Liaison Unit', which noticed the aircraft, activated the standard operating procedures under which the Air Traffic Control ordered the cargo chartered plane to land at Mumbai. No IAF fighter jet had scrambled to escort the intruding aircraft, as it followed ATC radio calls and landed in Mumbai at 2240 hours.






07/09/2009: A UAE C-130 bound for Hanyang, in China's Hubei province, was grounded in Kolkata after arms and ammunition which had not been declared by the crew were found on board the plane from Abu Dhabi. The military transport plane was given permission to land in Kolkata to refuel on its way to China. It was taken into custody after the weapons were found by customs officials.






The Indian government gave the clearance to the aircraft to leave after it was told by UAE authorities that its pilot had committed a "technical error" over declaring the on-board arms and ammunition for which they expressed regret.







18/10/2009: A Boeing 767 was asked to land at Mumbai airport by the Indian Air Force (IAF) after it emerged that the plane did not have permission to ferry troops over the country. The plane, belonging to North American Airlines, had been chartered by the US Navy to carry 205 passengers, including some Marines, from Fujairah in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) to Utapao in Bangkok.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

@Abingdonboy @seiko @Skull and Bones @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR, @at all others


UNOSOM II. A US officer checks out the night sight on *IAF Chetak in Somalia.*











Attack underway on the escaping vessel MV Progress Light with the hijackers and hostages during Op Cactus







Bullet riddled walls of the Malivian National Security Service (NSS) head quarters which was attacked by PLOTE invaders.


Security forces at the NSS compoud after it was secured. The 4x4 is a Suzuki Jimny belonging to Maldives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

IAF's Searcher-II Loss on June 07, 2002


Portion of the UAV tail section is now on display outside PAF 9 Sqn home. The plaque credits - Sqn Ldr Zulfiqar Ayub and Sqn Ldr Afzal Aman for the kill, indicating that the fighter was a F-16B.

PAF was then operating in an alerted state - Operation Sentinel. Note that* IAF does not paint any roundels or national markings on UAV.*






An Indian Navy IL-38SD releases a *Kh-35 AShM* (AS-20 Kayak). The IN has always been careful to avoid publicity of its cruise missile arsenal.






Su-30MKI launches a *KH-31 air to surface missle (ASM)*. It is a cruise missile with a range of 110 kilometres (60 nmi) or more and capable of Mach 3.5.






IAF Chetak fires off a Matra Milan ATGM. Apart from the Mi-25/35s these versatile aircraft have traditionally tasked with the Anti tank role.






Indian Navy Seaking [IN528] unleashes a pair of deadly Sea Eagle AShMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shinigami

Abingdonboy said:


> Bro, like I said you simply aren't going to find many pics of them at this event.
> 
> 
> These are the only 2 I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They most likely did their demo and were away. They didn't pose for cameras.



sweet mother of god!


----------



## acetophenol

*1971* Members of No.28 Sqn First Supersonics pose in front of one of the captured F-86 Sabres of the PAF No.14 Sqn at PAF Tezgaon.






*1965* A recce picture of PA M-48 Patton tanks in Indian territory taken by Fg. Off. Utpal Barbara of the No. 101 Sqdn. A PR Vampire was used. Barbara was awarded the Vir Chakra for this mission.

*1965:*A PA M-48 burns after being hit.


----------



## acetophenol

*1965:* An IAF Gun Camera picture of an attack on a railway yard in Pakistan under progress. The burning engine is visible at the top. The trail of dust across the railway line is a result of bullets hitting the ground.

*SSG wows the Pakistani public with their marching*







*SSG is marched off by the unimpressed Indian public in 1965*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

^^^^^^^
On the night of 6th Septembe 1965r, around 200 officers and men of the SSG were air-dropped by C-130s near the Indian airbases of Adampur, Pathankot and Halwara on a bold mission to destroy Indian combat aircraft and put the bases out of action. They would then ex-filtrate back to Pakistan, following the numerous rivulets and streams that flow from Punjab back to their home territory.

But the troops possesed little knowledge of the terrain and were dropped in too large a number to be effective. The final analysis evealed that more than 180 commandos were dropped out of which 136 were taken prisoners, 22 were killed in encounters with the army, police or the civilians and 22-15 managed to escape to Pakistan. Considering the fact that Pathankot is barely 10 miles from the IB, this number is'nt too much of an achievement.








An IAF Mi-17 drops supplies for troops in Siachen. Helicopters like these played an instrumental role in Operation Meghdoot.






An IAF Mi-25 seen over Vavuniya, Sri Lanka. These gunships were extensively used against the LTTE, who nicknamed the machine 'Crocodile'.


----------



## acetophenol

*Op Cactus:*Troops await their turn to board An-12s on their return journey back to Agra from Maldives. India had sent its forces to save the existing government from a coup attempted by PLOTE (People's Liberation Organisation of Tamil Eelam).


----------



## acetophenol

*Cockpit of the DARIN-II upgrade (2007) by HAL*






*Mirage 2000*






*MiG 21Fl*






Note: Rearview mirror and radar display. Entire canopy hinged in the front.


----------



## acetophenol

* 
MiG-21Bis*






Ergonomics are somewhat better than the FL. Note sideways opening canopy and less bulky radar display.

*MiG-21 Bison - the latest generation*






Note single MFD, HUD and RWR display.

*MiG-27ML (HAL upgraded)*


----------



## acetophenol

*Su-30 MKI*






Some conventional dials have been for backup.


----------



## acetophenol

*MiG-29S* [KB3118] displayed at Airshow at Mumbai. Everything looks 'normal' except for the LCD on the left, probably a RWR display.






_Thanks to vayusena_

*MiG-29 HMS*








A pilot of the No.47 Sqn Black Archers photographed with an* early version *of the Helmet Mounted Sight (HMS). The off boresight capability was a unique feature of the MiG-29 in the entire subcontinent, before the arrival of the Su-30. Since then *MiG-21 (Bison) and even the Mirage-2000 has been equipped with a HMS*. Soon the Indian Navy Harriers will be upgraded with s similar system.

*Mi-35 *






Pilot of a upgraded Mi-35. Cockpit upgrades pilot night vision goggles (NVG) with flight data displayed on one eye piece, a digital moving map, rearrangement of the fore and aft cockpits. Cockpit lighting is NVG compatible. The HMOSP and the 12.7mm four-barrel machine gun are slaved to the pilot's line of sight.


----------



## acetophenol

*Indian Coast Guard Chetak with an MMG*






The gun must be OFB made 

GUN MACHINE 7.62 mm (MAG) 2A1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

&#2361;&#2367;&#2350;&#2366;&#2330;&#2354; : &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2368; &#2342;&#2367;&#2354;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2330;&#2368; &#2348;&#2330;&#2381;&#2330;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344; 

à¤¹à¤¿à¤®à¤¾à¤à¤² : à¤à¤µà¤¾à¤¨ à¤à¥ à¤¦à¤¿à¤²à¥à¤°à¥ à¤¸à¥ à¤¬à¤à¥ à¤¬à¤à¥à¤à¥à¤ à¤à¥ à¤à¤¾à¤¨ Video: NDTV.com


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARJUN MK II AFTER TRIALS


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN COAS WITH NEPALESE ARMY COAS





SUKHOI BOYS


----------



## Unknowncommando

SURYAKIRANS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPS

can any one post the very latest pictures of INS Vikrant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

SURYAKIRANS





MIG-29k on INS VIKRAMADITYA


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MIG 29K ON VIKRAMADITYA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY IN CT OPS


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some epic shots:


----------



## Unknowncommando

JAI HIND!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

New IAF ad "the office":


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> New IAF ad "the office":



Have a look at this baby!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Have a look at this baby!


In Leh:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Yelhanka AFB:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

Guys, does any one have picture from Air Force day celebrations?
Please post ASAP


----------



## IBRIS

sms said:


> Guys, does any one have picture from Air Force day celebrations?
> Please post ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IBRIS

sms said:


> Guys, does any one have picture from Air Force day celebrations?
> Please post ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sms said:


> Guys, does any one have picture from Air Force day celebrations?
> Please post ASAP


http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...indian-air-force-day-celebrations-hindon.html

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## kurup

*IAF Jaguar IM spotted with Harpoon over the skies of bangalore*

_From BR_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoUS

Harpoon? Which block is it? and I thought it was only going to be used by the P-8I.


----------



## kurup

IndoUS said:


> Harpoon? Which block is it? and I thought it was only going to be used by the P-8I.



Harpoon Block II .

_India has signed an agreement with the US government to purchase 24 Harpoon Block II missiles for its Jaguar strike aircraft, in a bid to ramp up its maritime warfare capability._

India signs deal for Harpoon Block II missiles with US - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


>



5 pilots and rest 3 are from non flying branch.(no idea about 4th one from left)

Interesting to see a Naval Pilot among the AF guys.(3rd from left)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

Night at the LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

kurup said:


> *IAF Jaguar IM spotted with Harpoon over the skies of bangalore*
> 
> _From BR_



Can anyone give some specs about these Harpoons?


----------



## kurup

Nishan_101 said:


> Can anyone give some specs about these Harpoons?



Harpoon (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Scroll down the link for specs .


----------



## kurup

*Scorpene hull fabrication at MDL*


----------



## kurup

*IAC-1*

You can see the cranes lowering a module on top of the ship .


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

anyrandom said:


> Night at the LOC


Great vid! Normally don't like Burkha Dutt's style of reporting but this was a pretty good piece of work and her last sentiment was nice, seems to draw inspiration from the classic saying:




> *We sleep safe in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would do us harm.
> *
> George Orwell





*
Sniper at 5.40!!!!*


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

Abingdonboy said:


> Great vid! Normally don't like Burkha Dutt's style of reporting but this was a pretty good piece of work and her last sentiment was nice, seems to draw inspiration from the classic saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sniper at 5.40!!!!*



When i saw that Garud Sniper i literally said "Wow" because he just came out of frig*** nowhere........he was invisible!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

anyrandom said:


> When i saw that Garud Sniper i literally said "Wow" because he just came out of frig*** nowhere........he was invisible!



He wasn't a Garud bro. Regular IA, maybe Ghatak.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> He wasn't a Garud bro. Regular IA, maybe Ghatak.



Ghatak Sniper...it was mentioned by the reporter.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

New Machine for NSG!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

special said:


>



Pretty good show, the presenter was quite annoying though.



RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> New Machine for NSG!!



It's this model:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

kurup said:


> Harpoon (missile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Scroll down the link for specs .



I mean about IN has; of which block and its specs?


----------



## kurup

Nishan_101 said:


> I mean about IN has; of which block and its specs?



IAF Jaguars intended for maritime role are equipped with harpoon already .

IN already has harpoon armed P8I and plans to equip the Type209 subs with these .

All are of Block II .


----------



## Nishan_101

kurup said:


> IAF Jaguars intended for maritime role are equipped with harpoon already .
> 
> IN already has harpoon armed P8I and plans to equip the Type209 subs with these .
> 
> All are of Block II .



Heard that IN is looking to buy additional 18 P-8Is as Submarine fleet is decreasing and rising tensions in Indian Oceans.


----------



## kurup

Nishan_101 said:


> Heard that IN is looking to buy additional 18 P-8Is as Submarine fleet is decreasing and rising tensions in Indian Oceans.



If you want further discussion , you can take it here .... www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/30327-indian-navy-news-discussions-65.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Mapping the LoC: Reports from Ground Zero Video: NDTV.com


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF's SARANG perform in Srinagar:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Air Force Showing There Striagnth In Air Show At Jalandhar - Punjab - YouTube


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


>



Look at the suite and the cage thingy on his head... LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Look at the suite and the cage thingy on his head... LMAO.



I'll give you a choice.

You are being chased down by a German Shephard attack dog.

You can wear a silly looking protective suit or you can go without.

What do you do?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Look at the suite and the cage thingy on his head... LMAO.



You are being chased down by a German Shepherd attack dog.

You can either wear a silly looking protective suit or go without.

What would you choose?


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Look at the suite and the cage thingy on his head... LMAO.



hahaha, the guy doesn't want a fully grown attack dog mauling his face off, hahahahaha


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



He looks bad@ss .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kbd-raaf said:


> I'll give you a choice.
> 
> You are being chased down by a German Shepherd attack dog.
> 
> You can either wear a silly looking protective suit or go without.
> 
> What would you choose?



A better suite tht doesnt look like a clown costume?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## me_itsme

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A *better suite *tht doesnt look like a clown costume?




If you meant by looks then you are immature. They are not there to do modelling. If the "Clown costume" does its job well then it is a good suit. Whats the use if the suit is good but does not offer adequate protection? 

You are just being ridiculous mate.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A *better suite *tht doesnt look like a clown costume?




If you meant by looks then you are immature. They are not there to do modelling. If the "Clown costume" does its job well then it is a good suit. Whats the use if the suit is good but does not offer adequate protection? 

You are just being ridiculous mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

me_itsme said:


> If you meant by looks then you are immature. They are not there to do modelling. If the "Clown costume" does its job well then it is a good suit. Whats the use if the suit is good but does not offer adequate protection?
> 
> You are just being ridiculous mate.
> .



It was a joke dude... but deep down you know its true..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_itsme

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It was a joke dude... but *deep down you know its true*..



All dog protection suits does look funny


----------



## rockstarIN

Ex Indra Photos








Here comes the best...!!!!


----------



## kurup

rockstarIN said:


> Here comes the best...!!!!



Super cool ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A better suite tht doesnt look like a clown costume?



How about buying them a few clothes and equipping your soldiers like a man first?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> How about buying them a few clothes and equipping your soldiers like a man first?



This clothes are the culture and part of the Frontier Corps, like your SIKH Soldiers have always to wear a Turuban or "BAGH" to cover their long hairs, how about cuting their hair to make your Soldiers a man ? 



NO NO I would never say or write something like this, because its a racist way and Pakistan Forces own also Sikh Soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> How about buying them a few clothes and equipping your soldiers like a man first?




First of all this uniform was mostly cultural based and had traditional values..But it has been changed to something like this..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> How about buying them a few clothes and equipping your soldiers like a man first?



How about stop embarassing yourself and keeping updated? even these guys are better equipped than indian soldiers... check the high standard bullet proof vests,ballistic helmets etc.. (better than your special forces lol) and these pics are amost half a decade old... 

Also how about equiping your soldiers like human first? getting abt men.. Also unlike you were are not ashamed of our clothes... atleast we dont wear lungis or tight femine "pyjamas" like you guys...


FRONTIER CORPS KPK:
























With khasadars (tribal cops .. sort of):





The uniform you posted is only worn 1 day in a week:






*P.S: Hope you wont go as low as abusing the Martyr in the pic... Capt Salman Sarwar Shaheed.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How about stop embarassing yourself and keeping updated? even these guys are better equipped than indian soldiers... check the high standard bullet proof vests,ballistic helmets etc.. (better than your special forces lol) and these pics are amost half a decade old...
> 
> Also how about equiping your soldiers like human first? getting abt men.. Also unlike you were are not ashamed of our clothes... atleast we dont wear lungis or tight femine "pyjamas" like you guys...
> 
> 
> FRONTIER CORPS KPK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With khasadars (tribal cops .. sort of):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The uniform you posted is only worn 1 day in a week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S: Hope you wont go as low as abusing the Martyr in the pic... Capt Salman Sarwar Shaheed.
> *



Watch this video kid


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Watch this video kid



Lol.. so whats so special abt their equipment uncle? the few tavor bullpups?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol.. so whats so special abt their equipment uncle? the few tavor bullpups?



And whats so special about few Pakistani Blackwater wannabes?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> And whats so special about few Pakistani Blackwater wannabes?



We are talkin abt equipment... no need to soil your pants...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> And whats so special about few Pakistani Blackwater wannabes?




Oye mamoo you yourself pointed towards Clothes and Equipment and you have been shown,Why change your stance...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We are talkin abt equipment... no need to spoil your pants...



Which equipments?

i think i saw a militia armed with goodies robbed from a convoi of supplies meant for US Army in Afghanistan.



chauvunist said:


> Oye mamoo you yourself pointed towards Clothes and Equipment and you have been shown,Why change your stance...



I did not change..your soldiers are still armed in the same dress at Wagah.

Talking of traditions why doesnt the Afghan Army wear these girly uniforms?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Shivalik Class *























*Talwar Class*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Which equipments?
> 
> i think i saw a militia armed with goodies robbed from a convoi of supplies meant for US Army in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> *I did not change..your soldiers are still armed in the same dress at Wagah.
> 
> Talking of traditions why doesnt the Afghan Army wear these girly uniforms*?




Then You should Ask why High rank Army Officers wear Different uniforms for Different Occassions,Something called Tradition which i doubt you may know...

Talking About Afghans,I don't know how are they even related here but running out of argument doesn't mean you start spewing Random BS...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

chauvunist said:


> Then You should Ask why High rank Army Officers wear Different uniforms for Different Occassions,Something called Tradition which i doubt you may know...
> 
> Talking About Afghans,I don't know how are they even related here but running out of argument doesn't mean you start spewing Random BS...



Afghan and Pakistani tradition of wearing Salwaar Kammeez in battlefield..why doesnt the Afghan Army wear it now?What happened to their traditions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Saryu class Naval Offshore Patrol vessels 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Which equipments?
> 
> i think i saw a militia armed with goodies robbed from a convoi of supplies meant for US Army in Afghanistan.



Buck up buddy! (Hope u understand military lingo).
As for equipment.. body armour,protective guards/pads,ballistic helmets,com sets,webbings/tactical vests,protective wear like glasses,gloves..etc etc



> I did not change..your soldiers are still armed in the same dress at Wagah.
> 
> Talking of traditions why doesnt the Afghan Army wear these girly uniforms?



Again tht uniform is only worn once a week... as for girly... dude look at the tight pyjamas you guys wear... it was/is worn by girls in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Why are you guys seriously talking about troops wearing Salwar Kameez, like who cares?






Arjun Mark 2.

Only thing missing is Elbit's soft kill system.

http://elbitsystems.com/Elbitmain/files/ALWACS.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

IAC-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Buck up buddy! (Hope u understand military lingo).
> As for equipment.. body armour,protective guards/pads,ballistic helmets,com sets,webbings/tactical vests,protective wear like glasses,gloves..etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> Again tht uniform is only worn once a week... as for girly... dude look at the tight pyjamas you guys wear... it was/is worn by girls in Pakistan...



All i see is a modified AK with a Cargo pant bought from a local mall..a camo t shirt bought from the Canteen..which helmets?and this is not protective wear buddy these are cool shades...protective gear eyewear are those which protect the eye from sharpnels and i dont see this protecting the eye.Shoes are US Army shoes so nothing special...Pic for reference:-







And you compare them with these:-

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> All i see is a modified AK with a Cargo pant bought from a local mall..a camo t shirt bought from the Canteen..which helmets?and this is not protective wear buddy these are cool shades...protective gear eyewear are those which protect the eye from sharpnels and i dont see this protecting the eye.Shoes are US Army shoes so nothing special...Pic for reference:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you compare them with these:-




Lol.. so you think these guys dont have M-4s or AUGs etc? the body armour is (looks like Interceptor),Knee and elbow pads,Gloves,Eye wear is the same used by NATO and yes it protects the eyes from shrapnels,standard handguns,tactical vest or webbing,US shoes,Uniform olive green.. Frontier Corps KPK,Helmets just because in these pics (taken off duty/personal pics.... unlike the pics you posted which are from exhibitions or for media display) doesnt mean they dont have them... heck check the pic you posted in Shalwar Kameez all of them are wearing arent they? i can post more pics if you want..



P.S:You should buy indian forces better uniform from some malls ... cause most of them arent even wearing the same camo... with different trousers and different shirts... and different jackets...

So yeah our Paramilitary forces are better equipped..than your elite special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So yeah our Paramilitary forces are better equipped..than your elite special forces.



If this is the level of your intelligence then i rest my case here.


Hey,BTW your Paramilitary is better equipped than our SF?..Then why did you loose all the wars?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Afghan and Pakistani tradition of wearing Salwaar Kammeez in battlefield..why doesnt the Afghan Army wear it now?What happened to their traditions?



Your obviously lack of knowledge about these things and still talking about it...Well you should know that Afghan Army is mixture of variously ethnicities least of whom representating Pashtun ethnicity....On the Contrary,The said uniform is only worn by Frontier Corps solely composed of Pashtuns From KPK that too only once in a week,as said by Desert Fighter....So please Talk sense...


P:S..Don't want to ruin your thread further,so i am out...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> If this is the level of your intelligence then i rest my case here.




Come on kid... i counted all the individual gear used by FC... 



> Hey,BTW your Paramilitary is better equipped than our SF?..Then why did you loose all the wars?



And how many of those does india celebrate? do you include 62 aswell? 

By the way nice way to divert topic... 



chauvunist said:


> Your obviously lack of knowledge about these things and still talking about it...Well you should know that Afghan Army is mixture of variously ethnicities least of whom representating Pashtun ethnicity....On the Contrary,The said uniform is only worn by Frontier Corps solely composed of Pashtuns From KPK that too only once in a week,as said by Desert Fighter....So please Talk sense...
> 
> 
> P:S..Don't want to ruin your thread further,so i am out...



Sense.. lmao... last time he started i pissing contest.. he ended up saying we will buy it,you dont have tht (although we did) ... and the thread got closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So yeah our Paramilitary forces are better equipped..than your elite special forces.



Not the case.

Have you even seen the gear they're getting only in the past 3 years?


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## kurup

Ulla said:


> You Idiot comparing Indian special forces with Pakistani Paramilitary Forces, but OK why not, even in that case, THE FC SOLDIERS OF PAKISTAN would crack down your gardu gandus !



Why don't you guys take your bravado to your threads .

This thread is dedicated for Indian Military pictures .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Again tht uniform is only worn once a week... as for girly... dude look at the tight pyjamas you guys wear... it was/is worn by girls in Pakistan...



Here is your manly paijama. lolz and please post a picture where indian solider wear famine uniform like salwar kurta which is common in pakistani armed forces. 

You might post some selected pictures of Pakistani soldiers with some decent equipment but that doesn't change the fact that most of your army is under equipped. seriously why are you so ashamed if your army wear girly uniform if "girly cloths for men" is your tradition???


----------



## Inception-06

why some indian Members try always to post pictures in all cases/topics of "womans " in PDF ?


----------



## Agent X

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So yeah our Paramilitary forces are better equipped..than your elite special forces.



Even these are more then enough for your elite forces aka non state actors first try to match them before comparing with indian elite forces. btw did you noticed something similar between these woman and your army man? ..... damn right they both wear same dress at work.  hahahaha


----------



## Inception-06

THe Soldiers of the FRontier Corps were the first who did kill and beaheaded Indian Soldiers at Siachen


Agent X said:


> Even these are more then enough for your elite forces aka non state actors first try to match them before comparing with indian elite forces. btw did you noticed something similar between these woman and your army man? ..... damn right they both wear same dress at work.  hahahaha


If you try to show the" bravado" of your forces than you are ruining your own topic with such childish posts. 

Facts about training, equipment, *Military operations and their succes are vectors which you should use, if you want compare the FRONTIER CORPS OF PAKISTAN with your special Forces and not pictures of indian female clothes,indian female models or female armed indian forces. I did always like this indian media topic here, because it was interesting to see in which direction the development of the indian armed force is going, the last posted picture by you is showing the progress.*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Agent X said:


> Even these are more then enough for your elite forces aka non state actors first try to match them before comparing with indian elite forces. btw did you noticed something similar between these woman and your army man? ..... damn right they both wear same dress at work.  hahahaha




Dang you indians are so insecure.. they arent our elite force but Paramilitary and check this pics on last page kiddo.. as for femine... LMAO.. indian kurta:

indian men clothing (excluding lioncloths lol aka lungi)






indian women:






indian men in Shalwar kameez:


----------



## kurup

*
CGI of HSDTV*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

what the shit is going on here? 

come on my fellow pakis,this is indian thread let's just quit and let them continue with the stuff this thread is dedicated to..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*OFB truck mounted 105 mm gun*


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup




----------



## Inception-06

Side-Winder said:


> pakis



OK Hindis we will try it !


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Come on kid... i counted all the individual gear used by FC...
> 
> 
> 
> And how many of those does india celebrate? do you include 62 aswell?
> 
> By the way nice way to divert topic...
> 
> 
> 
> Sense.. lmao... last time he started i pissing contest.. he ended up saying we will buy it,you dont have tht (although we did) ... and the thread got closed.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Come on kid... i counted all the individual gear used by FC...
> 
> 
> 
> And how many of those does india celebrate? do you include 62 aswell?
> 
> By the way nice way to divert topic...
> 
> 
> 
> Sense.. lmao... last time he started i pissing contest.. he ended up saying we will buy it,you dont have tht (although we did) ... and the thread got closed.



LOL man you always always have this tendency of bringing your Army in Indian Special Forces thread..Who gives a damn about what a Pakistani soldier is equipped like in an Indian SF thread.

I seriously fail to see which superior equipments does your Army have.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

\


















*New Helmet*


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

[quote="Water Car Engineer, post: 4900030, member: 32471]"*New Helmet*[/quote]

2 years old.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> 2 years old.




Which is relatively pretty new.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Water Car Engineer said:


> Which is relatively pretty new.



interesting to hear it from someone who wants everything instantly.


----------



## kurup




----------



## Water Car Engineer

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> interesting to hear it from someone who wants everything instantly.



What' so interesting about it? It should have happened much longer. Matter a fact, we dont even know if this is something all IA soldiers will get.(If it is good) And if this has anything to do with F-INSASs ballistic helmet procurement, period.


Matter a fact, we don't even know if this thing is just a cover over the steel helmet.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Water Car Engineer said:


> What' so interesting about it? It should have happened much longer. Matter a fact, we dont even know if this is something all IA soldiers will get.(If it is good) And if this has anything to do with F-INSASs ballistic helmet procurement, period.
> 
> 
> Matter a fact, we don't even know if this thing is just a cover over the steel helmet.



By the way who told you that these arnt 'tin bucket' helmets?Or does the appereance makes you thik that these are better?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> By the way who told you that these arnt 'tin bucket' helmets?Or does the appereance makes you thik that these are better?




Did you not read??



> Matter a fact, we don't even know if this thing is just a cover over the steel helmet.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Water Car Engineer said:


> Did you not read??


Oh i missed the line...Thatswhat i was pointing at.This is nothing to get excited about.We dont know how good it is againt 7.62 which the terrorists use.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Helmet*




Its the old tin bucket with camo...


----------



## kbd-raaf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its the old tin bucket with camo...



No it's an Orlite-201 helmet. Israeli.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kbd-raaf said:


> No it's an Orlite-201 helmet. Israeli.



Think again...

The 201:











Compare the shape of this helmet to the pics you posted... although im sure limited #s might be in use with ur SFs.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> LOL man you always always have this tendency of bringing your Army in Indian Special Forces thread..Who gives a damn about what a Pakistani soldier is equipped like in an Indian SF thread.
> 
> I seriously fail to see which superior equipments does your Army have.



Nothing sir.. we can see the awesomely equipped indian army in this thread... even the post below you.. where you ignorantly claim the tin buckters to be 201 israeli helmet.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nothing sir.. we can see the awesomely equipped indian army in this thread... even the post below you.. where you ignorantly claim the tin buckters to be 201 israeli helmet.


Atleast we mind our own business unlike you who is always interested in dick measuring contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Pragati Missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sms

kbd-raaf said:


> No it's an Orlite-201 helmet. Israeli.



Why cannot we source Hamlets and BP Jackets / panels from India?
Ain't is ironic that Indian company exporting to EU/ US and we are searching whole world and spending more money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup




----------



## Echo_419

kurup said:


> *Pragati Missile*



Dude where did you got the Images for KINTEX from


----------



## kurup

Echo_419 said:


> Dude where did you got the Images for KINTEX from



I got this image from BR .


----------



## anyrandom

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nothing sir.. we can see the awesomely equipped indian army in this thread... even the post below you.. where you ignorantly claim the tin buckters to be 201 israeli helmet.



Well just to be polite...you dont need to work so hard to prove PA equipements by posting so many pics of them in Indian SF thread. We all know our respective capabilities. 
Even if an Indian wrongly attributed a helmet then why are you meddling here, we will correct him! 
Post those pakistani pics in the pakistan army thread not here and let us discuss about only India here!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy divers:


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Indian Navy divers:



The symbol on his t shirt is a combat diver symbol and can be seen on a SF operators uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Upgraded Mirage 2000*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Adux said:


>



These guys in woodland.. which country are they from? considering the americans have replaced this camo..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These guys in woodland.. which country are they from? considering the americans have replaced this camo..




It's American soldiers. Those pictures are very old.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

where do u get these pics from watercar man? i mean we dnt get such high def pics of our military except from some fb pages or the old ISPR reports showing months n even decade old pics... ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> where do u get these pics from watercar man? i mean we dnt get such high def pics of our military except from some fb pages or the old ISPR reports showing months n even decade old pics... ?


These are official pics released by the Indian Navy (of the MIG-29Ks)


The pics of the UPGs are from aviation enthusiasts and from Airliners.net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> These are official pics released by the Indian Navy (of the MIG-29Ks)
> 
> 
> The pics of the UPGs are from aviation enthusiasts and from Airliners.net.



And what about the army pics?


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And what about the army pics?


Ah, these are taken by photo journos. They were taken during a large-scale IA exercise and this was the media interaction event held prior to the Ex commencing. 


Ordinarily the Indian military keeps the press far away from its hardware.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> Ah, these are taken by photo journos. They were taken during a large-scale IA exercise and this was the media interaction event held prior to the Ex commencing.
> 
> 
> Ordinarily the Indian military keeps the press far away from its hardware.



im talkin abt general multimedia.. looks like quiet a bit of press coverage..


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> im talkin abt general multimedia.. looks like quiet a bit of press coverage..


The IA like the IN and IAF do release their own pics also but of the three armed forces the IA is the least open to doing this. But overall the Indian military is pretty backward as far as PR is concerned and such official pictures are released few and far between.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IN 321 at Andoman and Nicobar Islands:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> where do u get these pics from watercar man? i mean we dnt get such high def pics of our military except from some fb pages or the old ISPR reports showing months n even decade old pics... ?



Abingdon replied well.

A lot of times the really good quality pictures aren't even coming from Indian sources.

example

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> Abingdon replied well.
> 
> A lot of times the really good quality pictures aren't even coming from Indian sources.
> 
> example




A billion times better than what we get.. most of Pak Mil pics are either from FB or the old pics used websites... while ISPR publishes selected pics and tht too after months.. see this thread:

https://defence.pk/posts/4909180/

All the pics are years old.. while others atleast months...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A billion times better than what we get.. most of Pak Mil pics are either from FB or the old pics used websites... while ISPR publishes selected pics and tht too after months.. see this thread:
> 
> https://defence.pk/posts/4909180/
> 
> All the pics are years old.. while others atleast months...



This is exactly what i used to feel when i started my journey in 2006 to find about Indian SFs.I know what you are pointing towards and i am also not too pleased to see that pakistani multimedia threads are still at double digits while this thread is at close to 500.Few years ago we too didnt have a lot to share on the Indian SFs but now things have changed.

While majority of it comes from Foreign excercises but still there is a decent coverage of operations in kashmir by the media and this is something which NDTV started during the Kargil war.We have channels regularly covering the defence forces and it is something which will only do good for the forces.


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> IN 321 at Andoman and Nicobar Islands:


We already got the P8I, and here I was waiting for them.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kazima_a said:


> bless the indian military
> 
> india is the beacon of human civilizations



hahah


----------



## IndoUS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> hahah


Bud he is going around posting shit then changing it before someone reports it.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoUS said:


> We already got the P8I, and here I was waiting for them.


Arrived in India back in June bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Abingdonboy said:


> The IA like the IN and IAF do release their own pics also but of the three armed forces the IA is the least open to doing this. But overall the Indian military is pretty backward as far as PR is concerned and such official pictures are released few and far between.


The visual documentation of the Indian Army has increased after their engagement with US forces.ADGPI's Facebook and twitter account is part of that change.

PIB,Sainaik Samachar magazine are the other sources of getting pictures related to Indian Armed forces.


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kurup




----------



## Unknowncommando

DURING AIR SHOW AT SONEGAON AIR BASE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

cockpit of mi-17v5 .After many requests the pilots allowed us to seat in the helicopter and gave all the info about cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/IAF-Sarang-Team-getting-airborne.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy's first Hawk Mk.132 AJT:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Liquidmetal

Abingdonboy said:


>


Some great photos, thanks a lot buddy, really like stuff like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Abingdonboy said:


> Indian Navy's first Hawk Mk.132 AJT:



How many IAF going to induct and how many IN going to induct...???


----------



## Abingdonboy

INAS 550 "Flying Fish"





This SQD is tasked purely with training air crew (pilots and observers) and are the last SQD in the IN to fly the Britten-Norman BN-2T. 





Nishan_101 said:


> How many IAF going to induct and how many IN going to induct...???


The IN has placed orders for 17 but will likely have around 30 of these for their own use. The IAF is the single largest operator of the Hawk in the world and has 106 in service or on order. The IAF are likely to get a further 21-22 birds for their aerobatics display team (Surya Kiran) for which talks are on as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hawk MK.132 inducted into IN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IBRIS

Abingdonboy said:


> Hawk MK.132 inducted into IN


Even IAF Chief mentioned that LCA MK2 will definitely will be inducted once INS Vikramaditya is handed over.


----------



## IBRIS

In the Arabian Sea


----------



## IBRIS

There was a massive drill last Night Indian standard time over Ambala Cantt Air Base and Amritsar Air Base involving Sukhoi 30MK1 along Jaquars Darins, and MIG 29 UPG's all over Kurukshetra District through out entire Western Punjab.

In some villages also described a war like situation low flying Jets swarming the skies.


----------



## anyrandom

Oh my....when will India get digital camo and get rid of these tin bucket helmets......its taking ages!


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

INS JALASHWA:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

layout will be similar


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> layout will be similar


This is the Polish army's future soldier system IIRC.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> This is the Polish army's future soldier system IIRC.




Yes, It is.

Soldier Modernisation | Battlesystem Tytan The Decisive Year

They're doing a good job.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*HomeComing..!!
*





-




 _*Buddy Refueling 




*_


----------



## Nishan_101

Mirage-2000, SU-30s and Jaguars with Mig-29s are really the back bone of IAF and IAF has great chance of getting more Mirage-2000s from France and other Non-Muslim countries which are keen to sell and buy new stuff...


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

If not wrong then IAF is also facing some problems too...


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rockshot

Water Car Engineer said:


>


ahaan INSAS 1B1  








THIS IS HOW YOU CATCH A COBRA 
#GARUD


----------



## Rockshot




----------



## Rockshot




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


>


 
Hi @Abingdonboy; you seem to make great efforts to collate a great deal of pictures and visual materials; apart from some other members here. So here is a suggestio. Please make sure to post/compile the pictures such as of the joint Indo-Chinese Exercises on this thread too; as that will create a "one-stop shop" for all the picures etc. Those threads become dormant sfter some time since they are event-specfic and all the material disappears from view. Please do pass the word around and act accordingly if you think it is worthwhile. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Unknowncommando said:


>


 
I quite like this picture. Its a great way to test the compressive strength of Concrete Blocks.


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Rockshot

GARUD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rockshot

SIACHEN WAR MEMORIAL


----------



## Rockshot

GARUDS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian navy takes delivery of its 3rd P-8I:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Indian navy takes delivery of its 3rd P-8I:



Da fuq, didn't they deliver the second one just last week or something


----------



## Abingdonboy

Roybot said:


> Da fuq, didn't they deliver the second one just last week or something


I had the exact same reaction on hearing this news!!


----------



## kbd-raaf

Dem Yankee project management skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> Dem Yankee project management skills.


Making the world look bad !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*MiG-29KUB Night Take-off From Vikramaditya*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Picked these from a blog of a RAF Wing Commander, who is attending a course at the Defence Services Staff College, Wellington, Tamil Nadu.

Visiting Forward Areas, *Kashmir LOC.*






_Standing Row: Bangladesh, Nepal, South Korea, UK, UAE
Sitting Row: Myanmar, USA?_












*Ladakh





















Andamans














*

In the Footsteps of Ronnie

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Ka-27 Night Operations On Vikramaditya*






=

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


>



Incorrect position...legs should be more wide and shoulders more bent.Makes the recoil less and improves accuracy...the same mistake i used to do firing a gun.













Unknowncommando said:


>



The last thing on earth a sniper and his spotter can do.Posted proudly by fanboys all over the web world..and these belong to Assam rifles not Para SF as asumed by some.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Incorrect position...legs should be more wide and shoulders more bent.Makes the recoil less and improves accuracy...the same mistake i used to do firing a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .








the middle one and last one is doing it correctly...
every gun cannot hold in same manner..m4 is hold in a different way from that of insas.


----------



## kbd-raaf

hkdas said:


> the middle one and last one is doing it correctly...
> every gun cannot hold in same manner..m4 is hold in a different way from that of insas.



Nope there is no fundamental difference between the way traditional assault rifles are meant to be held.

That guy is definitely in the incorrect posture. Something he would have been taught in the basics of infantry school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

kbd-raaf said:


> Nope there is no fundamental difference between the way traditional assault rifles are meant to be held.
> 
> That guy is definitely in the incorrect posture. Something he would have been taught in the basics of infantry school.



True but depends on the caliber as well. A G3 wont do well at all in that posture. A SCAR-H will have the same issues.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Informant said:


> True but depends on the caliber as well. A G3 wont do well at all in that posture. A SCAR-H will have the same issues.



How so? Can you show me an example?


----------



## Indischer

hkdas said:


> the middle one and last one is doing it correctly...
> every gun cannot hold in same manner..m4 is hold in a different way from that of insas.



I think they're firing while on the move. Explains the wierd stance of the soldier in the middle. It's too basic a mistake not to have been noticed by instructors otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Indischer said:


> I think they're firing while on the move. Explains the wierd stance of the soldier in the middle. It's too basic a mistake not to have been noticed by instructors otherwise.


 
You seem to have got it. Its firing on the move; but the movement is a slow shuffle forward.
But the thing to remember is that the bracing for the "kick" or recoil while firing needs a longitudinal spacing between the legs not a transverse spacing. To get any reasonable amount of accuracy. Otherwise; one just ends up 'spraying bullets' in a particular direction. Impressive in the movies but stupid in combat.



kbd-raaf said:


> How so? Can you show me an example?


 
He is correct. A 7.62mm G3 or the Indian 7.62mm SLR or even the antiquated old Lee-Enfield .303 fired in that stance may bring down a passing bird rather than an enemy soldier !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

kbd-raaf said:


> How so? Can you show me an example?



Hmm have you fired a 7.62x51 NATO round? On a FN FAL or some semi auto G3 in the US? The recoil dictates the stance IMHO. Check out videos of G3 firing. There is one of a Swedish/Nordic guy firing a full auto G3. His stance is different since the recoil is brutal. 5.56 is half the kick. I say this from experience since I have fired a few clips of 5.56 on a modular m4 sorta gun. Also on the G3. And i'm a big guy. Its like .22 vs .45 for an 5.56 vs 7.62 NATO ( so to speak). INSAS supports 5.56 caliber so your advice was correct in that regard.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

hkdas said:


> the middle one and last one is doing it correctly...
> every gun cannot hold in same manner..m4 is hold in a different way from that of insas.


No they are all doing it wrong..infact the last guy is moving...moreoever these are regualrs so such precised skill cant be put into every regular in 1.3 million strong army.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Informant said:


> Hmm have you fired a 7.62x51 NATO round? On a FN FAL or some semi auto G3 in the US? The recoil dictates the stance IMHO. Check out videos of G3 firing. There is one of a Swedish/Nordic guy firing a full auto G3. His stance is different since the recoil is brutal. 5.56 is half the kick. I say this from experience since I have fired a few clips of 5.56 on a modular m4 sorta gun. Also on the G3. And i'm a big guy. Its like .22 vs .45 for an 5.56 vs 7.62 NATO ( so to speak). INSAS supports 5.56 caliber so your advice was correct in that regard.



I've only ever fired 5.56mm x 45 from the Austeyr and was taught the correct stance for that weapon.


----------



## Unknowncommando

5th c-17

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Rare video of 71 war..includes IAF jets bombing Governor's house and 23 Punjab's soldiers doing bhangra on Pakistani tanks in Longewala

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## danish_vij

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Rare video of 71 war..includes IAF jets bombing Governor's house and 23 Punjab's soldiers doing bhangra on Pakistani tanks in Longewala


awesome video man!
dont want to hurt any feelings....but i was amazed to c happyness of bangladeshis from 7:00 onwards.
i can c bangladeshis hugging indian army nd treating them like heros

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Rare video of 71 war..includes IAF jets bombing Governor's house and 23 Punjab's soldiers doing bhangra on Pakistani tanks in Longewala


awesome video yaar.... you can also see paracommandos in 09:00..


----------



## MKI 30

What a brilliant Military OP it was. We owe a lot to each and every Soldier who participated in the Liberation War. And a special thanks to the Chief Sam Manekshaw. Thank you Sir.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Can someone comment on the sight used?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

i like the way Lt. Gen. J F R Jacob says about Indra Gandhi *"she has guts, she was gutsy and pragmatic. she took hard decisions."*


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Rare video of 71 war..includes IAF jets bombing Governor's house and 23 Punjab's soldiers doing bhangra on Pakistani tanks in Longewala



Man! Tons of Thanks for the marvelous piece of Video.

Epic Video!! Those bombardment and Airdropping of troops was just classy!

Sometimes i feel like, we were more capable back then! than now!





================================================

By the way, Just saw this video in the suggestion list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Rare video of 71 war..includes IAF jets bombing Governor's house and 23 Punjab's soldiers doing bhangra on Pakistani tanks in Longewala



*here is the original video*


----------



## MKI 30

The words of Indira Gandhi in reply to that reporter shows you how strong she was. Sad loss for the nation but i respect the decisions she took and stood against major power and liberated the Bengali people. 

India took in the refugees , aided the liberation yet we see so many Bangladeshis being hostile towards India. We ought to make them aware of the history. If not for India they would still be East Pakistan today. How very generous of them to show such hostilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

MKI 30 said:


> The words of Indira Gandhi in reply to that reporter shows you how strong she was. Sad loss for the nation but i respect the decisions she took and stood against major power and liberated the Bengali people.
> 
> India took in the refugees , aided the liberation yet we see so many Bangladeshis being hostile towards India. We ought to make them aware of the history. If not for India they would still be East Pakistan today. How very generous of them to show such hostilities.


Mate,we had a leader back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Mate,we had a leader back then.



something we don't have today...


----------



## MKI 30

hkdas said:


> something we don't have today...



Brother the phase is temporary. We would soon see our nation headed by Modi Ji. That moment is not too far away.


----------



## hkdas

MKI 30 said:


> Brother the phase is temporary. We would soon see our nation headed by Modi Ji. That moment is not too far away.


i'm waiting for that moment............


----------



## Unknowncommando

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Can someone comment on the sight used?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pretty cool, didn't know the CRPF had such capabilities:







An Indian army personnel watches a combat ready Belgian Shepherd Dog (Malinois) equipped with a state-of-the-art remote transmitting camera and communication equipment after a demonstration of the dog’s agility and capabilities in hostile situations, during the inauguration of CRPF’s Dog breeding and training school on the outskirts of Bangalore on December 5, 2011. These highly trained combat dogs are capable of taking remote orders from its handler over wired communication set, and carry out an attack, bite and disarm a terrorist besides sniffing narcotics and explosives.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Varunastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Awesome:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Punj Lloyd upgraded the existing ZU-23 2B Gun by replacing the manual laying system with a rugged Electro Optical Fire Control System (EOFCS) for the Corps of Army Air Defence. The EOFCS gives the gun the capability to engage at aerial targets during day and night in plains, deserts or in mountains. The Gun has been modified with a day and night camera, laser range finder and a digital fire control computer. The upgraded-gun can engage NATO standard aerial targets, upto a range of 2500 m flying at 300m/s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> Awesome:




Great video, the IN seems to be ahead of the other services in almost every field, including PR.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## kurup

*Nirbhay in cruise flight with wings deployed*







*Booster seperation*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Here is an interesting video from Severodinsk just in the pre-inductin period of Vikramaditya.
Looks like Vikramiditya has some serious artistic talent on board too, within its Complement of Specialists.





 
*Bravo Zulu to the Commissioning Crew of INS Vikramaditya. Good Show!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

L&Ts upgraded airdefence gun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

Water Car Engineer said:


> L&Ts upgraded airdefence gun





Was itL&T or poonch loyd that upgrased the guns?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

acetophenol said:


> Was itL&T or poonch loyd that upgrased the guns?




L&T


----------



## Inception-06

Water Car Engineer said:


> L&Ts upgraded airdefence gun



how many of this guns are in serice with the indian air defence ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoUS

Ulla said:


> how many of this guns are in serice with the indian air defence ?



I am assuming these are Soviet era Zu-23, and considering that these are air artillery guns I would say we would have close to a thousand (I am guessing). Now considering the above pic. is that of an upgraded system then I would say we only have a few upgraded ones, but a lot of older versions.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Ulla said:


> how many of this guns are in serice with the indian air defence ?




The upgraded ones are only a proposal, it seems there are a couple of companies upgrading them. Im not sure which they will choose.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

Water Car Engineer said:


> L&Ts upgraded airdefence gun




*Punj loyd *also upgrades zu-23mm 2B Air defence gun.


> Punj Lloyd upgraded the existing ZU-23 2B Gun by replacing the manual laying system with a rugged Electro Optical Fire Control System (EOFCS) for the Corps of Army Air Defence. The EOFCS gives the gun the capability to engage at aerial targets during day and night in plains, deserts or in mountains. The Gun has been modified with a day and night camera, laser range finder and a digital fire control computer. The upgraded-gun can engage NATO standard aerial targets, upto a range of 2500 m flying at 300m/s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

HEY GUYS NOTICE THAT SIGHT ON GUN (2ND LEFT SOLDIER)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Unknowncommando said:


>



Inshallah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Inshallah...


Ha Ha Ha. 

Count of Pakistani INSHALLAH for Kashmir : 100000 X 100^1000..... Still Counting. 

KEEP COUNTING.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

WAR-rior said:


> Ha Ha Ha.
> 
> Count of Pakistani INSHALLAH for Kashmir : 100000 X 100^1000..... Still Counting.
> 
> KEEP COUNTING.


haha nic bro.This type of things may be giving him some kind of satisfaction.JAI HIND!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAR-rior said:


> Ha Ha Ha.
> 
> Count of Pakistani INSHALLAH for Kashmir : 100000 X 100^1000..... Still Counting.
> 
> KEEP COUNTING.



"Khuda k ghar dair hai ... Andhair nahin" ...

Tht pic speaks volumes itself..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> "Khuda k ghar dair hai ... Andhair nahin" ...
> 
> Tht pic speaks volumes itself..


Balochi and Pushtuns too say the same thing. 

You need development and power to fight such things. India has. Not sure bout Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

BTW the moron called some xyz fighter interpreted the pic where IA soldier is standing infront of kashmiris as some kind of death-squad. lol 

he didn't realize that those IA soldiers were most probably guarding those group of kahsmiris from possible pak based terrorists. But one needs brain to realize this,which is seriously missing on the other size of the border


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

gslv mk3 said:


>


Any idea where this was taken? Doesn't look like Dabholim.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Any idea where this was taken? Doesn't look like Dabholim.


looks like the Mumbai airport. domestic flights terminal may be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> looks like the Mumbai airport. domestic flights terminal may be



You're right!

IN312 - India - Navy Tupolev Tu-142 at Mumbai Chhatrapati Shivaji Int | Photo ID 349276 | Airplane-Pictures.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Indischer said:


> Any idea where this was taken? Doesn't look like Dabholim.


closed parking number 114 near start of landing point of runway number-27 Mumbay air port


----------



## Indischer

Imran Khan said:


> closed parking number 114 near start of landing point of runway number-27 Mumbay air port


What?! That's way too specific Bhaijaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Indischer said:


> What?! That's way too specific Bhaijaan.


abhi to ye nhi bataya ke fence ke paar shiva jee nagar or jari mari area hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Imran Khan said:


> abhi to ye nhi bataya ke fence ke paar shiva jee nagar or jari mari area hai



Fence ke baahar sirf do cheezein hain...Traffic aur Pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> "Khuda k ghar dair hai ... Andhair nahin" ...
> 
> Tht pic speaks volumes itself..


aap bi bhai jaan juldi senti ho jatey ho.i was expecting such thing from pakistani member.funny, u guys dnt even think b4 doing anything.after attack people were taken to safe places and IA soldiers were guarding them.i think that pic speaks these words, if u think by diff way. but a typical negative jihaaddiii thinking by typical **** terrorists.Abhi apnamanjan kahi aur becho aur apna dukaan kahi aur chamkaoo.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Imran Khan said:


>


 

_Sasey achha yehi tasveer hai. Roti-shot khao, goliyon sey kya matlab?_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WAR-rior said:


> Balochi and Pushtuns too say the same thing.
> 
> You need development and power to fight such things. India has. Not sure bout Pakistan.



Lmao.. kid uve been on this forum since... long and by know you should know how much we Baluch and Paktuns love your kind.. perhaps check out @ghilzai n Irfan Baloch or mine... and a truck load of other Pakhtuns n Baluch members on this forum.. 



anyrandom said:


> BTW the moron called some xyz fighter interpreted the pic where IA soldier is standing infront of kashmiris as some kind of death-squad. lol
> 
> he didn't realize that those IA soldiers were most probably guarding those group of kahsmiris from possible pak based terrorists. But one needs brain to realize this,which is seriously missing on the other size of the border



And a Random dumbass can see that through his crystal ball .. but cant see the caption below the pic...@ lmao.. at this retarded blame game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lmao.. kid uve been on this forum since... long and by know you should know how much we Baluch and Paktuns love your kind.. perhaps check out @ghilzai n Irfan Baloch or mine... and a truck load of other Pakhtuns n Baluch members on this forum..
> 
> 
> 
> And a Random dumbass can see that through his crystal ball .. but cant see the caption below the pic...@ lmao.. at this retarded blame game.




hahaha so you think that xyz is you?? lol hahahaha exposes you totally about what you think of your ownself .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

anyrandom said:


> hahaha so you think that xyz is you?? lol hahahaha exposes you totally about what you think of your ownself .



You think tht random dumbass is you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Shivalik Class Frigate Operating in High seas..*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

-






-






-











-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



The new Baktar Shikans are laser guided... also still no APS?

Also did you change the obsolete tank gun or is it the same on the present MKI?



-



>



Which MRAP is this? 
-


-



>



su-30 is a beautiful bird..


> -



nice pic.. crappy vehicle... but a nice capture..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The new Baktar Shikans are laser guided... also still no APS?



No, every mark 2 will have a soft kill system.

Those sensors you see around it are part of it.






http://elbitsystems.com/Elbitmain/files/ALWACS.pdf


Barrel - Arjun will have a better gun barrel with an Equivalent Firing Charge (strength of the barrel to sustain firing) of 500 rounds against the T 72's 250 rounds.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> No, every mark 2 will have a soft kill system.
> 
> Those sensors you see around it are part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://elbitsystems.com/Elbitmain/files/ALWACS.pdf




Bud where is the APS? all I see are laser warning systems etc.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bud where is the APS? all I see are laser warning systems etc.



It's a passive system, when did I say it's an APS? It's a soft-kill protection suite, maybe open the pdf. APSs are expensive.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> It's a passive system, when did I say it's an APS? It's a soft-kill protection suite, maybe open the pdf.



I cant... my system is having some issues... f..ing windows!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I cant... my system is having some issues... f..ing windows!



Operational Benefits

*Complete Defensive Shield*

Multiple and simultaneous jamming and obscuration of anti-tank
guided missiles and laser-guided threats

*No Collateral Damage*

Defeats oncoming threats effectively while posing minimal risk to
bystanders, dismounted soldiers and equipment

*Constant Protection*

360° protection, zero false-alarm rate and continuous activation
while stationary and in motion

*Economical*

Cost effective and requires minimal maintenance

*Networked*

Fully integrated with battle management and vehicle systems


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> Operational Benefits
> 
> *Complete Defensive Shield*
> 
> Multiple and simultaneous jamming and obscuration of anti-tank
> guided missiles and laser-guided threats
> 
> *No Collateral Damage*
> 
> Defeats oncoming threats effectively while posing minimal risk to
> bystanders, dismounted soldiers and equipment
> 
> *Constant Protection*
> 
> 360° protection, zero false-alarm rate and continuous activation
> while stationary and in motion
> 
> *Economical*
> 
> Cost effective and requires minimal maintenance
> 
> *Networked*
> 
> Fully integrated with battle management and vehicle systems




Which soft kill protection system are we talkin about here?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which soft kill protection system are we talkin about here?



elbitsystems ALWACS


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> elbitsystems ALWACS




What abt developing your own?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What abt developing your own?




There's no R&D or project for it, but they are making suites for LCH(I heard), LCA, etc. Eventually, the R&D for those projects can help for projects for land platforms. At the moment, the soft kill system from Elbits will due.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anyrandom

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You think tht random dumbass is you?



Ofcourse, that is what you thought. Since you quoted my post that's what the logical thing to think. 
I didn't quoted anyone's post yet you thought it was you.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

anyrandom said:


> Ofcourse, that is what you thought. Since you quoted my post that's what the logical thing to think.
> I didn't quoted anyone's post yet you thought it was you.



You are still quoting me... Y U MAD BRO?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The new Baktar Shikans are laser guided... also still no APS?
> 
> Also did you change the obsolete tank gun or is it the same on the present MKI?



I think your query is already answered by @Water Car Engineer




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which MRAP is this?



Its MPVI by Mahindra






Mine Protected Vehicle






DESERT FIGHTER said:


> nice pic.. crappy vehicle... but a nice capture..



Agree!! Their are already plans to replace these Maruti's by TaTa and Mahindra vehicles.

I hope these will get replaced ASAP by Mahindra Scorpio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Viki vth viru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ROAR INDIA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Its MPVI by Mahindra



It's actually MPVs made by OFB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Capt.Popeye

GREAT SIGHT UP THERE!! 

The sight of a CBG forming up, is now visible.


----------



## Custer

Actually it is the Casspir MPV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Capt.Popeye said:


> GREAT SIGHT UP THERE!!
> 
> The sight of a CBG forming up, is now visible.



Mate what are those two rope thingys trailing at the rear of Vikramaditya?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Roybot said:


> Mate what are two two rope thingys trailing at the rear of Vikramaditya?


 

Could well be a towed sonar array. But its not there in all the shots.


----------



## ROAR INDIA

here the amazing moment comes true , two of our aircraft carrier in arabian sea, real blu water navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ON DESI BIRD




HINDU MUSLIM SIKH ISAYEE HUM sab hai BHAI BHAI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Members-of-Akash-Ganga-Team-Sky-Divers-displaying-their-skills-during-Air-Show-at-Nagpur-on-31-Oct-2013.jpg http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/IAF-Sarang-Team-getting-airborne.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

BARAK MISSILE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAYSINGH



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Must watch video on the recent exercise between Chinese and Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>


With the plastic finish the INSAS looks great!


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Must watch video on the recent exercise between Chinese and Indian Army.


4:02,6:44 awesome


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Must watch video on the recent exercise between Chinese and Indian Army.


Sorry mate- completely missed this post!


Pretty good show by the IA though- right? Not looking WW2-esque anymore


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

http://www.***************/pictures/data/3094/Delhi%20Sea%20Kings.jpg http://www.***************/pictures/data/3094/Viraat13.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Sorry mate- completely missed this post!
> 
> 
> Pretty good show by the IA though- right? Not looking WW2-esque anymore


Ya..I loved the Khalsa martial arts display by the soldiers..showing the Chinese how badass they are. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF Cheif:


----------



## Abingdonboy

President of India's S600 Pullman






Damn this is a sweet ride!


----------



## kurup

*DRDO AEW&CS* clicked by @indiatester







They pilot was really making it do a sharp turn and raise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

kurup said:


>


Celebrate 50 years of widow making. Celebrate widows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thirdfront

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Celebrate 50 years of widow making. Celebrate widows.


Yep it made a lot of widows on the other side of the border....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tacticool

Thirdfront said:


> Yep it made a lot of widows on the other side of the border....


I think you're talking about the wreckage of it that fell across the border in kargil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thirdfront

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> I think you're talking about the wreckage of it that fell across the border in kargil war.


No but the bombs it dropped and the missile it fired on an Atlantique...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Thirdfront said:


> No but the bombs it dropped and the missile it fired on an Atlantique...


 
And don't even forget that the same MiG aircraft bombed the shit out of Govt. House in Dhaka, East Paksitan leading the Mily. Governor to run helter-skelter to the Intercontinental Hotel for shelter and then 93000 PA Soldeiers under Gen. Niazi to surrender themselves and all their weapons at that immortal Ceremony at the Race course Maidan in Dhaka in 1971.

The MiG-21 was really the *"Surrender-Maker" *then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> nice pic.. crappy vehicle... but a nice capture..



Excuse me,are you calling the Gypsy a crappy vehicle?
Why do you think Indian Armed Forces chose it,while it had several home grown and foreign choices?


----------



## RPK

kurup said:


> They pilot was really making it do a sharp turn and raise



Location?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Recent off the production Rudra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thirdfront said:


> No but the bombs it dropped and the missile it fired on an Atlantique...



And even fried tht pilot who fired on an unarmed plane the size of an airliner.... congrats..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thirdfront

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And even fried tht pilot who fired on an unarmed plane the size of an airliner.... congrats..


16:1.... Armed/unarmed,airline sized or pigeon sized, you cross, you are dispatched..... now sheesh, don't ruin the thread...


----------



## kurup

RPK said:


> Location?



Where did you clicked the awacs photo ?? @indiatester


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thirdfront said:


> 16:1.... Armed/unarmed,airline sized or pigeon sized, you cross, you are dispatched..... now sheesh, don't ruin the thread...



No wonder always got your butt spanked when confronted by fighter jets... shooting unarmed planes in Pak territory and than later getting fried in your fighter... Karma ?(< thts what you believe in don't you).


----------



## Custer

Without knowing what the aircraft was meant to do and what was it used for, would be childish. First try to understand the issue, without chest thumping acting in a mature manner (if you are one). Just have a look
An article by James Dunnigan 9th January 2013


The Pakistan Air Force is losing nearly two percent of its 900 aircraft each year to accidents. This is more than ten times the rate of Western air forces. These losses are caused by aircraft that are too old and a budget that is too small to properly train pilots and maintain the aircraft. Most of Pakistan’s 520 fighters are over 20 years old. This includes 157 French made Mirage IIIs and 5s, 178 of 186 MiG-21s (the Chinese F-7 version), and 31 of 77 U.S. made F-16s. There have been some new aircraft put into service. Since 2000, Pakistan has received 46 F-16s and 100 Chinese made JF-17s (similar to the F-16). These planes are pretty safe. Older aircraft tend to crash more often.

Pakistan does not have enough money to buy enough new aircraft to replace all those becoming inoperable because of age. You can refurbish old aircraft and keep them flying for half a century or more. But Pakistan hasn’t got the money for that either. There’s also not enough cash for the spare parts and fuel needed for the training flights needed to keep the 3,000 Pakistani Air Force pilots capable of handling high-performance aircraft safely. In short, the Pakistani Air Force is facing a disaster. Each year more and more of their aircraft become inoperable and their pilots, unable to fly enough to maintain their skill, become less capable.

Neighboring India has more money for new aircraft and training. And, like Pakistan, it is using its Mig-21s much less. The most accident-prone aircraft in both countries is the MiG-21. India built 657 of these under license. This seemed like a good idea at the time. The MiG-21 was an impressive looking and relatively inexpensive jet fighter half a century ago. Only much later, when it became clear that the MiG-21 was not very effective in combat, was it realized that all those spiffy looking MiGs were more liability than asset.

The MiG-21 was difficult to fly and maintain. In the end the MiG-21 was too expensive to maintain and too dangerous to fly. India made a mighty effort to make their MiGs safer to fly but the accident rate was still obviously higher than that of Western aircraft (especially the few that the Indian Air Force operated). The MiGs were called "flying coffins" and gave the air force a lot of bad publicity. India was not the only one, besides the Russians, who had problems with Russian made warplanes. During the Cold War the U.S. had several dozen Russian aircraft they used for training their fighter pilots. Despite energetic efforts to keep these aircraft flying, their accident rate was 100 per 100,000 flying hours. That's very high by U.S. standards. The new F-22 has an accident rate of about 6 per 100,000 hours, mainly because it's new. F-15s and F-16s have an accident rate of 3-4 per 100,000 flight hours. India, using mostly Russian aircraft, has an accident rate of 6-7 per 100,000 hours flown (compared to 4-5 for all NATO air forces). Pakistan’s accident rate is at least three times that of India.

All combat aircraft have, for decades, been getting more reliable, even as they became more complex. For example, in the early 1950s, the U.S. F-89 fighter had 383 accidents per 100,000 flying hours. A decade later the rate was in the 20s for a new generation of aircraft. At the time the F-4, which served into the 1990s, had a rate of less than 5 per 100,000 hours. Combat aircraft have gotten more reliable and easier to maintain, despite growing complexity, for the same reason automobiles have. Better engineering and more sensors built into equipment makes it easier for the user and maintenance personnel to detect potential problems. Aircraft used the computerized maintenance systems, currently common on new aircraft, long before automobiles got them. Unless you have a much older car that still runs, or a real good memory, you don't notice the enormous increase in automobile reliability. But older pilots remember because such changes were a matter of life and death if you make your living flying an aircraft. And commanders know that safer aircraft means more aircraft to use in combat and more aircraft that can survive combat damage and keep fighting.

India is solving the MiG problem by retiring all the older (bought before the 1990s) MiGs. Only the 67 MiG-29s are being kept in service. These aircraft were among a new generation of Russian combat aircraft, appearing at the end of the Cold War, that were built to Western standards. This made a big difference in the accident rate but not nearly enough. The MiG-29 crashed a lot and was much more expensive to maintain, especially compared to contemporary Russian fighters like the Su-27. For decades Sukhoi was the second largest Russian military aircraft supplier, and after the Cold War ended Sukhoi aircraft became the most common. The MiG aircraft appear to be at the end of the line.


----------



## indiatester

kurup said:


> Where did you clicked the awacs photo ?? @indiatester


@RPK Snapped it in Bangalore. Infact I saw it in flight today too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thirdfront

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No wonder always got your butt spanked when confronted by fighter jets... shooting unarmed planes in Pak territory and than later getting fried in your fighter... Karma ?(< thts what you believe in don't you).


Last time we heard, it was IAF flying over Islamabad not PAF over New Delhi...


----------



## Peshwa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No wonder always got your butt spanked when confronted by fighter jets... shooting unarmed planes in Pak territory and than later getting fried in your fighter... Karma ?(< thts what you believe in don't you).



Best worry about Kamra...leave karma to us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Peshwa said:


> Best worry about Kamra...leave karma to us


----------



## Alphacharlie

Custer said:


> Without knowing what the aircraft was meant to do and what was it used for, would be childish. First try to understand the issue, without chest thumping acting in a mature manner (if you are one). Just have a look
> An article by James Dunnigan 9th January 2013
> 
> 
> The Pakistan Air Force is losing nearly two percent of its 900 aircraft each year to accidents. This is more than ten times the rate of Western air forces. These losses are caused by aircraft that are too old and a budget that is too small to properly train pilots and maintain the aircraft. Most of Pakistan’s 520 fighters are over 20 years old. This includes 157 French made Mirage IIIs and 5s, 178 of 186 MiG-21s (the Chinese F-7 version), and 31 of 77 U.S. made F-16s. There have been some new aircraft put into service. Since 2000, Pakistan has received 46 F-16s and 100 Chinese made JF-17s (similar to the F-16). These planes are pretty safe. Older aircraft tend to crash more often.
> 
> Pakistan does not have enough money to buy enough new aircraft to replace all those becoming inoperable because of age. You can refurbish old aircraft and keep them flying for half a century or more. But Pakistan hasn’t got the money for that either. There’s also not enough cash for the spare parts and fuel needed for the training flights needed to keep the 3,000 Pakistani Air Force pilots capable of handling high-performance aircraft safely. In short, the Pakistani Air Force is facing a disaster. Each year more and more of their aircraft become inoperable and their pilots, unable to fly enough to maintain their skill, become less capable.
> 
> Neighboring India has more money for new aircraft and training. And, like Pakistan, it is using its Mig-21s much less. The most accident-prone aircraft in both countries is the MiG-21. India built 657 of these under license. This seemed like a good idea at the time. The MiG-21 was an impressive looking and relatively inexpensive jet fighter half a century ago. Only much later, when it became clear that the MiG-21 was not very effective in combat, was it realized that all those spiffy looking MiGs were more liability than asset.
> 
> The MiG-21 was difficult to fly and maintain. In the end the MiG-21 was too expensive to maintain and too dangerous to fly. India made a mighty effort to make their MiGs safer to fly but the accident rate was still obviously higher than that of Western aircraft (especially the few that the Indian Air Force operated). The MiGs were called "flying coffins" and gave the air force a lot of bad publicity. India was not the only one, besides the Russians, who had problems with Russian made warplanes. During the Cold War the U.S. had several dozen Russian aircraft they used for training their fighter pilots. Despite energetic efforts to keep these aircraft flying, their accident rate was 100 per 100,000 flying hours. That's very high by U.S. standards. The new F-22 has an accident rate of about 6 per 100,000 hours, mainly because it's new. F-15s and F-16s have an accident rate of 3-4 per 100,000 flight hours. India, using mostly Russian aircraft, has an accident rate of 6-7 per 100,000 hours flown (compared to 4-5 for all NATO air forces). Pakistan’s accident rate is at least three times that of India.
> 
> All combat aircraft have, for decades, been getting more reliable, even as they became more complex. For example, in the early 1950s, the U.S. F-89 fighter had 383 accidents per 100,000 flying hours. A decade later the rate was in the 20s for a new generation of aircraft. At the time the F-4, which served into the 1990s, had a rate of less than 5 per 100,000 hours. Combat aircraft have gotten more reliable and easier to maintain, despite growing complexity, for the same reason automobiles have. Better engineering and more sensors built into equipment makes it easier for the user and maintenance personnel to detect potential problems. Aircraft used the computerized maintenance systems, currently common on new aircraft, long before automobiles got them. Unless you have a much older car that still runs, or a real good memory, you don't notice the enormous increase in automobile reliability. But older pilots remember because such changes were a matter of life and death if you make your living flying an aircraft. And commanders know that safer aircraft means more aircraft to use in combat and more aircraft that can survive combat damage and keep fighting.
> 
> India is solving the MiG problem by retiring all the older (bought before the 1990s) MiGs. Only the 67 MiG-29s are being kept in service. These aircraft were among a new generation of Russian combat aircraft, appearing at the end of the Cold War, that were built to Western standards. This made a big difference in the accident rate but not nearly enough. The MiG-29 crashed a lot and was much more expensive to maintain, especially compared to contemporary Russian fighters like the Su-27. For decades Sukhoi was the second largest Russian military aircraft supplier, and after the Cold War ended Sukhoi aircraft became the most common. The MiG aircraft appear to be at the end of the line.



*RUBBISH!!

PAF has 19.5 SQNs.
PAF Does`nt have 100 JF17s...
MiG-21 was not very effective in combat !!!

Stoped reading this Fart Further.....*


----------



## Custer

Stop farting from your mouth first......
If you want to dispute Mig- 21's legitimacy on the battlefield that's your ignorance.
I just quoted an article, the Mig has delivered a lot taking into account the aircraft was designed in 1959


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thirdfront said:


> Last time we heard, it was IAF flying over Islamabad not PAF over New Delhi...



Yet ambala,pathankot etc were up in smile... 

Leave Islamabad out..




Peshwa said:


> Best worry about Kamra...leave karma to us



Worry abt ur self leave kamra to us.


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Y
> 
> *Worry abt ur self leave kamra to us*.



Yawn 

Indians and Pakistanis arguing who is less pathetic, when both are pretty much third world crap holes.

Do try to be original with your criticism next time. I need to get entertainment at least from the stupidity of both the sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Alphacharlie said:


> *RUBBISH!!
> 
> PAF has 19.5 SQNs.
> PAF Does`nt have 100 JF17s...
> MiG-21 was not very effective in combat !!!
> 
> Stoped reading this Fart Further.....*


 
Something wrong with your Keyboard?
Both the Font size and spell-checks are screwed up. Get somebody to fix it for ya. Will be easier on everybody here.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IN's P-8I:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

J AND K LIGHT INFANTRY SOLDIERS SHOWING THEIR SKILLS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS VIKRAMADITYA




RIMPAC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> INS VIKRAMADITYA


Wow! That is some picture :O


----------



## RPK




----------



## SRP

61 Cavalry.. at full gallop.





Smoke screen during a battle charge, the Guards






Army Aviation. An amazing bunch of Pilots

















Never-before-seen facets of the Indian Army, Navy and the Air Force » - Picture 22

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is all set to unveil a 130 mm self-propelled gun system, built based on the Arjun Main Battle Tank (MBT) MK-1 chassis.

Developed by the DRDO lab Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment (CVRDE), the Arjun Catapult Gun System is likely to be displayed in public for the first time during the Defexpo India-2014, to be held in Delhi from February 6-9, subject to security clearance.

CVRDE director P Sivakumar told Express on Wednesday that the catapult would feature advanced technologies of Arjun MBT automotive system, along with the 130 mm (SP) M-46 gun system.

“It offers the users a self-propelled system with excellent fire power, high mobility and required protection. The catapult will meet the interim and immediate requirements arising out of the replacement of two regiments holding Vijayanta Catapult Guns, by extending the life of 130 mm guns,” he said.

Tipped as the fastest project of the DRDO, the Arjun Catapult had its first field development trials in November 2012, four months after receiving the order from the Army.

The project cost is estimated at Rs 15 crore. The gun and related ordnance systems for the catapult are being supplied by the Army. The CVRDE has developed one catapult for user evaluation trials. A user-assisted General Staff Qualitative Requirements (GSQR ) trial of the system is likely to to be held at the Pokharan Field Firing Range in Rajasthan during April-May.

Some new features of Arjun MBT MK-II being incorporated into the catapult systems will also be evaluated during the crucial GSQR trials.

The Army is expected to place an order for 40 catapult gun systems.

“The catapult can engage enemy artillery systems, heavy tanks and mortars. It can annihilate enemy manpower and tanks at their concentration area. It can also destroy permanent earth defensive installations and other strong field type fortifications, in addition to shelling enemy rear installations,” said K Sreethar, Head - Artillery, CVRDE.

He said the Arjun Catapult has better stability, accuracy and consistency. “The gun barrel is mainly used to engage in indirect fire up to a maximum range of 27.4 km. It can also be fired directly on targets up to 1.4 km range. It can be fired at various angles of elevation as well. The catapult has STANAG Level II protection (a NATO standardisation agreement) for the crew. It has low silhouette and has integrated fire fighting detection and suppression system,” he added. Ergonomics using anthropometric data of Indian troops has been kept in view while designing the fighting and engine compartments. Embedded with a global positioning system, it would also feature night vision devices for both the driver and the commander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

NAVAL TEJAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

*JAI HIND !!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

R-Day 2014 rehearsals: 


























--------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY AND PARAMILITARY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Unknowncommando said:


>



Who are these guys in Khaki? J&K Police?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Roybot said:


> Who are these guys in Khaki? J&K Police?


YA bro JK POLICE OR MAY B CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Unknowncommando said:


> YA bro JK POLICE OR MAY B CRPF



Could be the J&K SOG? Look at the guy at the back, darker shade of khaki with his face all covered up.

@Abingdonboy


----------



## Unknowncommando

Roybot said:


> Could be the J&K SOG? Look at the guy at the back, darker shade of khaki with his face all covered up.
> 
> @Abingdonboy


YA MAY B SOG @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR BRO WHO R THEY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Although, Not of good quality, but i managed to click few images of our fighter jets , buzzing the skies of New Delhi, yesterday during Full Dress rehearsal of R -Day parade. _
_






-






-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Wow, just wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

REPUBLIC DAY PARADE 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Roybot said:


> Could be the J&K SOG? Look at the guy at the back, darker shade of khaki with his face all covered up.
> 
> @Abingdonboy


They are J&K Police so the chances are that they can be SOG.


----------



## Unknowncommando

IN C-17 GLOBE


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Lol...I hate these silly bike stunts of Indian Army...
How many years are they gonna continue this
WOW...He is taking tea on Bike...for what...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vicky sen

BCCItheGreat said:


> Lol...I hate these silly bike stunts of Indian Army...
> How many years are they gonna continue this
> WOW...He is taking tea on Bike...for what...



Can you do this??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## BCCItheGreat

vicky sen said:


> Can you do this??


LOL...offcourse i cannot do it...it makes sense for the army to do it..lol


----------



## kbd-raaf

vicky sen said:


> Can you do this??



That's not the point.

The bike tricks need to stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BCCItheGreat

kbd-raaf said:


> That's not the point.
> 
> The bike tricks need to stop.


Let them do those stunts inside defence academy...But not in public...its embarrassing..
Vicky is just trying to be silly here


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Can someone explain me the round structure in front of canopy?
What are its uses? Why is it only on SU MKI. did not see that on other fighters!!!


----------



## ssethii

Unknowncommando said:


>



Miss those parades in our country.


----------



## kurup

BCCItheGreat said:


> Can someone explain me the round structure in front of canopy?
> What are its uses? Why is it only on SU MKI. did not see that on other fighters!!!



Infra-red search and track - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Koovie

BCCItheGreat said:


> Lol...I hate these silly bike stunts of Indian Army...
> How many years are they gonna continue this
> WOW...He is taking tea on Bike...for what...




OKay this is kinda stupid....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup




----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF SUKHS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Responding to calls from locals after an avalanche the Indian Army moved with speed, located eight civilians stranded in the higher reaches of Pir Panjal, administered first aid and evacuated them to a safer area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Some interesting CRPF photos from FB CRPF COBRA - Commando Battalion for Resolute Action - New Delhi, India - Government Organization - Photos | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Koovie said:


>



3 different helmets .....


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*INS Vikrant and INS Viraat in 1990



*

*




INS Viraat and INS Vikramadithya in 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*F-INSAS rifle*






*Rustom-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Unknowncommando said:


> IAF SUKHS


 


Unknowncommando said:


> IAF SUKHS


 
the plane on the right after mig-21 looks like an f-16 but in IAF dosent opperate f-16's.......


----------



## Custer

This is the picture of the joint exercise with the Singapore Air Force


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tuchha

DRDO Multi Caliber Rifle / MCIWS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bombaywalla

I went sailing past where the navy docks their vessels. Here are some photos…

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kbd-raaf

^ You should have tried approaching the vessels for the lols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

continued…










A man-made island belonging to the Indian Navy...












kbd-raaf said:


> ^ You should have tried approaching the vessels for the lols



I used to be able to do it back when I was a kid, but things have changed now

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ You should have tried approaching the vessels for the lols



The guards would have "taken the wind out of his sails"


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ You should have tried approaching the vessels for the lols


Then he'd get dead 







--------------


*ICGS Abheek*
*










ICGS AADESH
*
http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/ICGS-Aadesh.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Does not really belong here.. but cant find the old thread I used for this. What might have been a natural replacement for the IAF's Su-7 Type -22s. I give you the Su-22M3 in Service with 101sq IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO Rustom 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bombaywalla

source: Photos: Tupolev Tu-142MK-E Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Water Car Engineer said:


> *DRDO Rustom 2*



How many they have or will going to have??


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nishan_101 said:


> How many they have or will going to have??


Not known at this point.


----------



## kurup

*Inclined Brahmos Launcher*





*Back view of Arjun Catapult artillery Gun system*





*Trichy Assault Rifle*





*Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) developed intelligent soldier system for Indian Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

*Adamkhor cheeta ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> *Adamkhor cheeta ...*



What is happening there ???


----------



## Unknowncommando

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> *Adamkhor cheeta ...*


not cheetah leopard bro


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF SUKHS WITH USAF F15C

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS JALASHWA RIGHT AND USS SAN ANTONIO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

kurup said:


> What is happening there ???



The leopard attacked an army convoy. It had earlier attacked many people before. As shown in the pic, its being shot by a jawan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Unknowncommando said:


> INS JALASHWA RIGHT AND USS TRENTON LPD 14 ON LEFT


USS Trenton IS INS Jalashwa. The LPD on the left is USS San Antonio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

@Abingdonboy What is that? Looks like some sort of a dock.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1620517_10151964872477087_929803115_n.jpg


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indischer said:


> USS Trenton IS INS Jalashwa. The LPD on the left is USS San Antonio.


oppss my mistake


----------



## Indischer

Unknowncommando said:


> oppss my mistake



No problems yaar. Tum acche photos post kar rahe ho, yahee khushi ki baat hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indischer said:


> No problems yaar. Tum acche photos post kar rahe ho, yahee khushi ki baat hai.


 but do tell me if i am posting something wrong.Vaise i corrected the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indischer

@Unknowncommando Sure yaar. I too am no expert, and if something odd does catch my eye, I'll let you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

@Unknowncommando @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Abingdonboy
is that NVG in 15:23 is MKU
Jaguar-7: Night Vision Goggle/Binocular???

MKU :: Manufacturers of Defence, Armed Forces and Paramilitary Solutions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

Indian Navy P-8I armed with Harpoon Anti-Ship missiles 





Indian Navy P-8I armed with Harpoon Anti-Ship missiles 





Indian Navy P-8I armed with Harpoon Anti-Ship missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

hkdas said:


> @Unknowncommando @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Abingdonboy
> is that NVG in 15:23 is MKU
> Jaguar-7: Night Vision Goggle/Binocular???
> 
> MKU :: Manufacturers of Defence, Armed Forces and Paramilitary Solutions


ur ryt bro thats the same nvg.but i am seeing this nvg first time in army service. i have seen these vth garuds.i am talking abt the dual tube NVGs..


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> ur ryt bro thats the same nvg.but i am seeing this nvg first time in army service. i have seen these vth garuds.i am talking abt the dual tube NVGs..


PARA (SF) have had NVGs for decades now.


----------



## hkdas

Unknowncommando said:


> ur ryt bro thats the same nvg.but i am seeing this nvg first time in army service. i have seen these vth garuds.i am talking abt the dual tube NVGs..





Abingdonboy said:


> PARA (SF) have had NVGs for decades now.



happy to MKU products in our army....do you guys know weather these NVGs are of 3rd or 2nd GEN??? any details of this product???

i never see a dual tube NVGs with indian army's special forces.....


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> PARA (SF) have had NVGs for decades now.


bro i know para sf using them from decades but i was talking about regular army.


----------



## Unknowncommando

hkdas said:


> happy to MKU products in our army....do you guys know weather these NVGs are of 3rd or 2nd GEN??? any details of this product???
> 
> i never see a dual tube NVGs with indian army's special forces.....


Jaguar–7 from MKU is a combat-proven hand held single tube Night Vision Goggle / Binocular. Modern Design with Military Ruggedness Jaguar-7 allows Interchangeability of Image Intensification Tubes which facilitates the use of latest technology IITubes of various makes & types. MKU recommends SNR of 20 & Resolution of 57 lp/mm for optimal perforJaguar–7 from MKU is a combat-proven hand held single tube Night Vision Goggle / Binocular. Modern Design with Military Ruggedness Jaguar-7 allows Interchangeability of Image Intensification Tubes which facilitates the use of latest technology IITubes of various makes & types. MKU recommends SNR of 20 & Resolution of 57 lp/mm for optimal perforJaguar–7 from MKU is a combat-proven hand held single tube Night Vision Goggle / Binocular. Modern Design with Military Ruggedness Jaguar-7 allows Interchangeability of Image Intensification Tubes which facilitates the use of latest technology IITubes of various makes & types. MKU recommends SNR of 20 & Resolution of 57 lp/mm for optimal perforJaguar–7 from MKU is a combat-proven hand held single tube Night Vision Goggle / Binocular. Modern Design with Military Ruggedness Jaguar-7 allows Interchangeability of Image Intensification Tubes which facilitates the use of latest technology IITubes of various makes & types. MKU recommends SNR of 20 & Resolution of 57 lp/mm for optimal performance.
Rugged & waterproof, Jaguar–7 is a MIL-SPEC compliant device capable of effectively operating under harshest environment. Superior Electronics with Low Power Consumption The device has a built-in IR Illuminator for no-light operations and an automatic bright light cut off sensor for protection from sudden burst of bright light. Low battery indicator is located within the field of view thereby preventing detection by the enemy.
Battery life is critical for all operations. The Battery compartment can accept two types of batteries: AA & BA5567. Two standard AA batteries Or a single BA5567 battery provides 30 hours of uninterrupted operation. Ergonomic & Easy to Use Jaguar-7 can be Head / Helmet Mounted easily with the help of quick release mechanism located on the top. Both mounts allow adjustments to attain a comfortable viewing positioBattery life is critical for all operations. The Battery compartment can accept tw

The Battery compartment can accept two types of batteries: AA & BA5567. Two standard AA batteries Or a single BA5567 battery provides 30 hours of uninterrupted operation. Ergonomic & Easy to Use Jaguar-7 can be Head / Helmet Mounted easily with the help of quick release mechanism located on the top. Both mounts allow adjustments to attain a comfortable viewing position.
The Interpupillary Distance (space between left & right eye) of the device can be adjusted to suit specific users for the best view. Adjustment of Diopter setting is provided for bespectacled users. Magnifiers for Long Range Operation The device can be used with a variety of interchangeable optical magnification lenses such as 3X, 5X, & 10X to increase the range of the Goggle / Binocular for long distance observations. 1X 40° 40 hrs 550 gms Gen 2, 3 Super Gen XD 4
for pics google some pics of INDIAN SFs u will definatly get a pic of 3 garuds with twin tube NVGs.I would have provided pics but i am not able to share pics from my cell.


----------



## hkdas

Unknowncommando said:


> Jaguar–7 from MKU is a combat-proven hand held single tube Night Vision Goggle / Binocular. Modern Design with Military Ruggedness Jaguar-7 allows Interchangeability of Image Intensification Tubes which facilitates the use of latest technology IITubes of various makes & types. MKU recommends SNR of 20 & Resolution of 57 lp/mm for optimal perforJaguar–7 from MKU is a combat-proven hand held single tube Night Vision Goggle / Binocular. Modern Design with Military Ruggedness Jaguar-7 allows Interchangeability of Image Intensification Tubes which facilitates the use of latest technology IITubes of various makes & types. MKU recommends SNR of 20 & Resolution of 57 lp/mm for optimal perforJaguar–7 from MKU is a combat-proven hand held single tube Night Vision Goggle / Binocular. Modern Design with Military Ruggedness Jaguar-7 allows Interchangeability of Image Intensification Tubes which facilitates the use of latest technology IITubes of various makes & types. MKU recommends SNR of 20 & Resolution of 57 lp/mm for optimal perforJaguar–7 from MKU is a combat-proven hand held single tube Night Vision Goggle / Binocular. Modern Design with Military Ruggedness Jaguar-7 allows Interchangeability of Image Intensification Tubes which facilitates the use of latest technology IITubes of various makes & types. MKU recommends SNR of 20 & Resolution of 57 lp/mm for optimal performance.
> Rugged & waterproof, Jaguar–7 is a MIL-SPEC compliant device capable of effectively operating under harshest environment. Superior Electronics with Low Power Consumption The device has a built-in IR Illuminator for no-light operations and an automatic bright light cut off sensor for protection from sudden burst of bright light. Low battery indicator is located within the field of view thereby preventing detection by the enemy.
> Battery life is critical for all operations. The Battery compartment can accept two types of batteries: AA & BA5567. Two standard AA batteries Or a single BA5567 battery provides 30 hours of uninterrupted operation. Ergonomic & Easy to Use Jaguar-7 can be Head / Helmet Mounted easily with the help of quick release mechanism located on the top. Both mounts allow adjustments to attain a comfortable viewing positioBattery life is critical for all operations. The Battery compartment can accept tw
> 
> The Battery compartment can accept two types of batteries: AA & BA5567. Two standard AA batteries Or a single BA5567 battery provides 30 hours of uninterrupted operation. Ergonomic & Easy to Use Jaguar-7 can be Head / Helmet Mounted easily with the help of quick release mechanism located on the top. Both mounts allow adjustments to attain a comfortable viewing position.
> The Interpupillary Distance (space between left & right eye) of the device can be adjusted to suit specific users for the best view. Adjustment of Diopter setting is provided for bespectacled users. Magnifiers for Long Range Operation The device can be used with a variety of interchangeable optical magnification lenses such as 3X, 5X, & 10X to increase the range of the Goggle / Binocular for long distance observations. 1X 40° 40 hrs 550 gms Gen 2, 3 Super Gen XD 4
> *for pics google some pics of INDIAN SFs u will definatly get a pic of 3 garuds with twin tube NVGs.I would have provided pics but i am not able to share pics from my cell*.




what does it mean??
_Gen 2, 3 Super *Gen XD 4 
*_
i thing u are talking about this:
_*




*_

any army SF with double tube NVGs pics????


----------



## Unknowncommando

hkdas said:


> what does it mean??
> _Gen 2, 3 Super *Gen XD 4
> *_
> i thing u are talking about this:
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> any army SF with double tube NVGs pics????


it means 2nd and 3rd gen .it comes in both gens and may b they named the 3rd gen one as super gen XD 4 or some kind of interchangable magni lens.I dont know about army SF PIC.


----------



## Unknowncommando

_*



*_


----------



## Unknowncommando

_*



*_
_*[IMGhttps://fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1911948_415010148645499_1422188674_n.jpg[/IMG]*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*[IMGhttp://static3.demotix.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/a_scale_large/1100-3/photos/1332949299-encounter-at-laribal-handwara-north-kashmir--india_1128893.jpg[/IMG]*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Unknowncommando

_*



*_
_*[IMGhttp://kashmirglory.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Encounter-Mooldaari-forest-handwara.-photo-by-aabid-nabi-1-copy.jpg[/IMG]*_
_*



*_
_*



*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
kashmir CT OPs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
KASHMIR CT OPs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*[IMGhttp://www.thevoxkashmir.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/IMG-20140113-WA0002.jpg[/IMG]*_
[K]*



*[/I]
_*



*_
KASHMIR OPs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion




----------



## Nishan_101

Unknowncommando said:


>



Does IAF planning to acquire 50-60++ Mirage-2000s from France along with 200++ Rafaels.


----------



## Indischer

Nishan_101 said:


> Does IAF planning to acquire 50-60++ Mirage-2000s from France along with 200++ Rafaels.


No...the existing Mirages are being upgraded to Dash 5 levels though.


----------



## Nishan_101

Indischer said:


> No...the existing Mirages are being upgraded to Dash 5 levels though.



But having more will help them out more...


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## kurup




----------



## Nishan_101

Scared!


----------



## kurup

Internal Weapons Bay of AMCA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

kurup said:


> Internal Weapons Bay of AMCA



Till 2035


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup




----------



## kurup

* Photos: MILAN 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

*Indian Space Suite*


----------



## RPK

THE LOWEST PARACHUTE DESCENT IN INDIA WAS BY COLONEL POORNACHANDRA OF 9 FIELD PARA REGIMENT.






INDIAN BATTALION IN UNIFIL GETS THE TOP POSITIONS IN BYBLOS RUN






COAS REVIEWING GUARD OF HONOUR AT PORT BLAIR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

WORLD WAR I WARRIORS IN ACTION

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

_INS Sumedha - Saryu Class NOPV built by GSL_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

From BR ,

ONLINE PAINTING COMPETITION
Submitted by Geetha Nambisan
















*IAF FORMATION BY SURYAKIRAN*





*Surya Kiran Display *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

AKASH SAM ARMY TEST

*Updated Literature On India's 5th Gen AMCA Concept*






*Official Updated LCA Tejas Mk.2 Schematics, First Flight Target 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

*New Pictures: 1st Kolkata-class Destroyer Ready For Indian Navy


*
Spotted these pictures of the elusive lead ship of the Kolkata-class (Project 15A) of stealth destroyers at Defexpo. The Kolkata is likely to be handed over to the Indian Navy by the end of next month. With sea trials complete, the ship is currently in dry-dock, chairman of Mazagon Docks Ltd
.One of the most exciting shipbuilding efforts the country has ever undertaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

BOMB DEFUSED IN KASHMIR LAST MONTH




INS SAHYADRI IN SYDNEY







INS DELHI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Unknowncommando said:


>




French army..


----------



## Unknowncommando

KASHMIR CT OPS



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> French army..


MISTAKE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

KASHMIR OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

KASHMIR OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

KASHMIR OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

AGAIN I WILL COME WITH A BANG!!!!
JAI HIND!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

*GRSE built IPV*






*HSL built IPV*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## me_itsme

Any idea what the soldiers are doing to that dog? It seems to me they are trying to hit it. Thats sad, i hope I am wrong.


----------



## danish_vij

me_itsme said:


> Any idea what the soldiers are doing to that dog? It seems to me they are trying to hit it. Thats sad, i hope I am wrong.


that dog is wearing some sort of jacket or cover....so it must b an army or police dog...nd from pic it seems he is hitting but....if u see closely the dog is scratching his back or may b trying to remove jacket...so may b army person is preventing him from doing that


----------



## Unknowncommando

me_itsme said:


> Any idea what the soldiers are doing to that dog? It seems to me they are trying to hit it. Thats sad, i hope I am wrong.


they were not hitting it. i read the news.the news was something else. so dont worry
































kashmir ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

kashmir ct ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

kashmir ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

kashmir ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

kashmir ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

kashmir ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

captured pen gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY HIDE OUT
KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

KASHMIR CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOME NEW PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

WHAT AN IDEA SIR JEE











KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

SORRY GUYS IF I AM POSTING PICS REPEATEDLY.I HAVE CHECKED THE PRIVIOUS PAGES I HAVE REPEATED SOME PICS BUT THEY R VERY FEW.BUT TODAY'S PICS ARE NEW AND I WILL TAKE CARE OF NOT TO POST PICS AGAIN AND AGAIN. AS U KNOW I HAVE POSTED LOTS OF PICS ITS NOT EASY FOR ME TO REMEMBER THAT IS THIS PIC POSTED B4 OR NOT.I WILL TRY TO POST ONLY NEW IMAGES NOW.SO ENJOY THE PICS
JAI HIND!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest vid:


----------



## RPK

HAIRCUT : ARMY STYLE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*
INS Arihant - 3D Model*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

You can visit the website and see larger and HD versions of these pictures .


3d arihant class submarine model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Indian Migs going vertical

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rockstarIN

A quiet rare picture of an Ilyushin IL-38SD of Indian Navy launching a Kh-35U anti ship missile.

The missile's NATO reporting name is "AS-20 KAYAK" and has a range of 130 Km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nova2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@Abingdonboy 

Nice, wish you didnt put the Punjabi song though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

Indian Sea Harrier on INS Viraat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

new pics from kashmir and randoms


----------



## Unknowncommando

new pics kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

NEW PICS FROM RECENT OPS


----------



## kaykay

Amazing snow warriors of Indian army.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444423919420702720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

From BR

*INS Kurusura (now converted into a Museum at Vizag) at sunset*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CBRN TRAINING NDRF AND ITBP




























KASHMIR CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

kurup said:


> From BR
> 
> *INS Kurusura (now converted into a Museum at Vizag) at sunset*


Better option for IN is to sell back Russia all of their Kilo SSKs and buy all of the Akula with upgrade plan. Moreover, buy 6 Scorpion and 6 U-214 directly from manufacturer.


----------



## Unknowncommando

KASHMIR CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

* IAF Chief Arup Raha takes MiG 27 on a date at Kalaikunda *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOME RANDOMS FROM FB

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mikoyan MiG-25RB Foxbat-B










RANDOMS FROM FB

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kurup

Nishan_101 said:


> Better option for IN is to sell back Russia all of their Kilo SSKs and buy all of the Akula with upgrade plan. Moreover, buy 6 Scorpion and 6 U-214 directly from manufacturer.



Dude , it is not a kilo class submarine . It is a decommissioned foxtrot class submarine .


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

*Indian Navy's Dhruv Advanced Light helicopters (ALH) preparing for the celebration of the 60th anniversary of the Fleet Air Arm at INS Hansa in Goa*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

continued .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

randoms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

IAF A-50EI (Il-76) with the EL/W-2090 refueling midair







MiG-29K going ballistic.
undoubtedly its the best pic of MiG-29K

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

TAKING SHOWER




mighty ARJUN MK2






















SOME COOL PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Comrade

Su30 is more beautiful then a dream girl.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Induction of the MI-17 V5 at a HU at Air Force Station, Jamnagar








Comrade said:


> Su30 is more beautiful then a dream girl.


Won't break your heart either


----------



## Abingdonboy

*FOREST FIRE FIGHTING OPERATIONS BY MI-17 V5 IN NAGALAND *
*
















LIST OF ALL PRESS RELEASE
130 HELICOPTER UNIT RESCUED 203 SNOW TRAPPED CIVILIANS 














*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

my friend told me that these are Indian made will you tell tell is India making those or Buying.....????? Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@*Muhammad Omar*

They're Indian made, but the designs are influenced by other products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

*Inside P-8I Neptune @ MH370 search*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Newly graduated soldiers of the Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry take oath during their commencement parade at a military base on the outskirts of Srinagar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Water Car Engineer said:


> @*Muhammad Omar*
> 
> They're Indian made, but the designs are influenced by other products.



Thank you Sir...


----------



## Indischer

Unknowncommando said:


>


Why does it say Arjun on a T-72 Ajeya tank?


----------



## RPK




----------



## kurup

Indischer said:


> Why does it say Arjun on a T-72 Ajeya tank?



What is that circular thing on which Arjun is written ??


----------



## Indischer

kurup said:


> What is that circular thing on which Arjun is written ??


It seems to be just a Headlight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Picture showing water vapour condensation due to vortex generation over the Rafael's Wing. Beauty at its best





Rare picture of Dhanush Ballistic Missile being launched from INS Subhadra.






An extremely rare snap of HELINA ( helicopter launched variant of NAG AGTM) being launched from HAL RUDRA during trails

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF guard dogs being trained:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOME RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOME GOOD RANDOM PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

THIS IS AN UNLIMATE PIC [ALL INSIGNIA]






















SOME AWESOME PICS FROM FB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Unknowncommando said:


> THIS IS AN UNLIMATE PIC [ALL INSIGNIA]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME AWESOME PICS FROM FB


IAF loves Mirage-2000s that is for sure. I have serious question that will they going to buy some addition ones from operators:
Dassault Mirage 2000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Brazil*
*Republic of China (Taiwan)
Peru
Greece
Egypt
France




*


----------



## rockstarIN

The Different positions of 3D thrust-vectoring in a Sukhoi






NS Jalashwa and an Indian Kilo class submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

RPK said:


>



PN needs to have a good fleet of submarines....


----------



## hawk11

pakfa hal fgfa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anyrandom

hawk11 said:


> pakfa hal fgfa



nice photoshop


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF (a box of regular and CoBRA btns):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Koovie

hawk11 said:


> pakfa hal fgfa





Abingdonboy said:


>




They sure love their X 95s


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> They sure love their X 95s


It's a great weapon, 5.56mm punch in a small ergonomic rugged rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOME NEW PICS FROM JK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

LATEST PICS FROM KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> SOME NEW PICS FROM JK




See PARA (SF) there on the right. I saw a vid that has now been pulled down from YT where PARA (SF) seemed to have a new helmet:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

new pics from kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> See PARA (SF) there on the right. I saw a vid that has now been pulled down from YT where PARA (SF) seemed to have a new helmet:


yes bro i am searching for a good image hope i will get it . thats a fast helmet right




























ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

kashmir new pics

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Good to see some improvements in basic infantry gear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOME GOOD RANDOM PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF AWESOME PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF NAVY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

DESI BIRD TEJAS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 23723
> View attachment 23724
> View attachment 23725
> View attachment 23726
> View attachment 23727
> View attachment 23728
> View attachment 23729
> View attachment 23730
> View attachment 23731
> View attachment 23732
> 
> IAF AWESOME PICS



Any Chances of IAF acquiring Jaguars used ones and Mirage-2000s.


----------



## acetophenol

Nishan_101 said:


> Any Chances of IAF acquiring Jaguars used ones and Mirage-2000s.



We used to produce Jags in house,and we have them in fairly large numbers,so the chances of buying second hand Jags are slim.

About M2Ks,there is a good chance.


----------



## RPK




----------



## third eye

RPK said:


>




The badge displayed in the picture is old. The Crown was discarded in 1950 when India became a republic and replaced by the Ashoka Lions.


----------



## RPK

third eye said:


> The badge displayed in the picture is old. The Crown was discarded in 1950 when India became a republic and replaced by the Ashoka Lions.



Posted By ADGPI - Indian Army | Facebook

Facebook


----------



## RPK




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

Changing face of Indian Police
Aligarh SWAT armed to teeth with AKS and INSAS






Indian Army Soldier brandishing a INSAS rifle in a Ghille suit

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP COMMANDOS







PIRATS CAPTURED ON INS TIR 






















SOME GOOD PICS FROM FB

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARJUN MK 2 THE MIGHTY THE BADASS




























RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

SUKHOI 30MKI







THE ULTIMATE PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> CRPF:



So new helmets finally in service ??


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> So new helmets finally in service ??


Looks that way indeed 





----------------------------------------------



CIJWS:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks that way indeed
> ----------------------------------------------
> CIJWS:



What a 7000 tons Frigate would look like with 2 X 32-Cell VLS Launchers on Board.


----------



## hkdas

p8i in defence expo:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks that way indeed



If you remember correctly one of our friend to the west of border was so sure that this was US helmet which Indian forces borrowed during a training exercise .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

*Indian Army: Reminiscences of a Soldier*
Indian Strategic Studies: Indian Army: Reminiscences of a Soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Awesome picture of Indian Advanced Light Helicopter Dhruv deploys Saab’s integrated EW self-protection system radar, laser and missile approach along with robust countermeasures.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

15 Apr 1952 - Birth of the Parachute Regiment.






SPECIAL BPM AT NATHU LA
A Special Border Personnel Meeting (BPM) was organised with the
delegation of Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA) at BPM Hut at Nathu La on 14 Apr 2014, for joint celebration of India’s Harvest Festival.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Departing from IGI airport for UN duties:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

*Rocky & Mayur with the 17th Battalion, Brigade of the Guards*

*
Rocky & Mayur with the 17th Battalion, Brigade of the Guards Video: NDTV.com*

*Jai Hind: Significance of the Indian Army's J&K LI infantry regiment*

Jai Hind: Significance of the Indian Army's JAK LI infantry regiment Video: NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

BSF Dhruv

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

_*



*_
_*



*_
CRPF jawan keep vigil for lok sabha polls,at a polling station in siliguri,West bengal,India on Wednesday.April 17,2014
PHOTO CREDIT: INDIAN PHOTO AGENCY(InPA)
M4 With CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

_*



*_
CRPF MTAR now in DELHI TOO.
Happy to see that they are getting MTARs in large nos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> CRPF MTAR now in DELHI TOO.
> Happy to see that they are getting MTARs in large nos.


These are guys part of the out perimeter security for the Indian Parliament post 2001 (not PDG though).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> CRPF MTAR now in DELHI TOO.
> Happy to see that they are getting MTARs in large nos.



Why is he pointing the weapon into that direction with his finger on the trigger?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Koovie said:


> Why is he pointing the weapon into that direction with his finger on the trigger?



Does he have the safety catch off?
In that case, the guy/s in the direction that he is pointing at has/have something to worry about.


----------



## Koovie

Interesting combination,.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Some good randoms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

View attachment 26883



















Randoms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Random soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 26855
> View attachment 26857
> 
> View attachment 26822
> View attachment 26823
> View attachment 26826
> View attachment 26827
> View attachment 26828
> View attachment 26829
> View attachment 26830




Wait, we have BTR`s?! 

Never knew about that


----------



## Bossman

How come Indian military looks and acts more like a circus than a military: trick motor cycle riding, juggling, climbing on each other and holding hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Koovie said:


> Wait, we have BTR`s?!
> 
> Never knew about that



There are BRDMs too, they are all used as scout cars; but not really front-line stuff.



Bossman said:


> How come Indian military looks and acts more like a circus than a military: trick motor cycle riding, juggling, climbing on each other and holding hands



You certainly have a very high *IQ *


*I*mbecilic *Q*uotient

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JAYSINGH

Bossman said:


> How come Indian military looks and acts more like a circus than a military: trick motor cycle riding, juggling, climbing on each other and holding hands


O really. For ur info the bike tricks are done on republic and army day and thats not dance it is called drill and about hand in hand it is called unity. Par tuze itni akal hoti toh tu ye kabhi n kehta.such me chu......yo ki kami nahi is duniya me.just saw few soldiers and judging the whole military.


----------



## hkdas

Bossman said:


> How come Indian military looks and acts more like a circus than a military: trick motor cycle riding, juggling, climbing on each other and holding hands



it is an adventure sports in army..... don't you have sportsman spirit???


----------



## Scorpion666

Bossman said:


> How come Indian military looks and acts more like a circus than a military: trick motor cycle riding, juggling, climbing on each other and holding hands



You forgot to mention ... Winning wars !!!


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Scorpion666 said:


> You forgot to mention ... Winning wars !!!



Naturally he did..........forget.
Only Clowns are so excited at seeing the Circus, and forget everything else.


----------



## Bossman

Scorpion666 said:


> You forgot to mention ... Winning wars !!!


 
Which one? In recent history with exception of 71 only in Bollywood imagination and always against an enemy 10 times smaller. In history, conquered and ruled by outsiders for a thousand year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Infantry have got to be amongst the most versatile and well trained infantrymen in the world...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Scorpion666 said:


> Who kicked ure behind in Kargil ? ....



running outta coffins? now dont troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thirdfront

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> running outta coffins? now dont troll


Yep, we ran out of coffins midway and had to bury unclaimed dead bodies of pak soldiers in unmarked mass graves.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thirdfront said:


> Yep, we ran out of coffins midway and had to bury unclaimed dead bodies of pak soldiers in unmarked mass graves.....



Must be the indian soldiers playing dead enemy troops..destroying their bunker for medals.. true story... not your bollywood stories..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Must be the indian soldiers playing dead enemy troops..destroying their bunker for medals.. true story... aint nothin like you bollywood movies..


Don't troll bro. Kargil is a closed book- there was a winner and a loser and we know who was which leave it at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Please do not invite trolls to this thread.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thirdfront

Abingdonboy said:


> Don't troll bro. Kargil is a closed book- there was a winner and a loser and we know who was which leave it at that.





nair said:


> Please do not invite trolls to this thread.....



Sorry guys, couldn't resist.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Must be the indian soldiers playing dead enemy troops..destroying their bunker for medals.. true story... aint nothin like you bollywood movies..



And there nothing like a persistently dumb poster who trolls on PDF and thinks "Being An Asshole" Is Part Of His Manly Essence........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sure sure.. not trolling.. bring in kargil .. you will get a reply.. as for winning n losing.. yes u "won" your media campaign and we lost due to our coward PM..


Abingdonboy said:


> Don't troll bro. Kargil is a closed book- there was a winner and a loser and we know who was which leave it at that.





Capt.Popeye said:


> And there nothing like a persistently dumb poster who trolls on PDF and thinks "Being An Asshole" Is Part Of His Manly Essence........



Go eat your spinach .. brute is kidnapping olive.. 

capt cartoon..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

[quote="DESERT FIGHTER, post: 5616391, member: 22700"
Go eat your spinach .. brute is kidnapping olive.. 

capt cartoon..[/quote]


You're still "Being An Asshole................".
Nuthin' "Manly" 'bout that...... @Deserted Warrior

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sure sure.. not trolling.. bring in kargil .. you will get a reply.. as for winning n losing.. yes u "won" your media campaign and we lost due to our coward PM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat your spinach .. brute is kidnapping olive..
> 
> capt cartoon..


Good one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scorpion666

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> running outta coffins? now dont troll



how you gonna stop me ..mate ?

complain to the Americans ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Capt.Popeye said:


> ..




You're still "Being An Asshole................".
Nuthin' "Manly" 'bout that...... @Deserted Warrior [/quote]

Proud Asshole... hows life treatin ya capt popeye... lost your spinach n olive?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

CIJWS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Must be the indian soldiers playing dead enemy troops..destroying their bunker for medals.. true story... not your bollywood stories..



Not to mention the 3 aircrafts and 1 helicopter down, pictures of fake Namaz-e-Jinaza and after all the hoopla, a number of hills supposedly recaptured by Indians are still in Pakistani control. The best was that the Indian Defense Minister at that time was caught getting kick-backs on thousands of coffins purchased for its dead. All this in the public domain go google it. Pakistan had couple of hundred regular and irregular troops with one 130 mm gun on the ridge, IA had to mobilize 2 to 3 divisions and its air force to dislodge them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bossman said:


> Not to mention the 3 aircrafts and 1 helicopter down, pictures of fake Namaz-e-Jinaza and after all the hoopla, a number of hills supposedly recaptured by Indians are still in Pakistani control. The best was that the Indian Defense Minister at that time was caught getting kick-backs on thousands of coffins purchased for its dead. All this in the public domain go google it. Pakistan had couple of hundred regular and irregular troops with one 130 mm gun on the ridge, IA had to mobilize 2 to 3 divisions and its air force to dislodge them.



I doubt we had 130mm guns on the ridge.. they were armed with 12.7s,mortars,small arms n RPGs at max..

Anyways leave it.. this will only lead into more troll ...


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I doubt we had 130mm guns on the ridge.. they were armed with 12.7s,mortars,small arms n RPGs at max..
> 
> Anyways leave it.. this will only lead into more troll ...



I think they had one field gun most probably a smaller 120 or 105 mm, which was man handled to the ridge and was used very effectively to hit the Kargil Leh highway across valley. India had 6 regiments of field artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Bossman said:


> I think they had one field gun most probably a smaller 120 or 105 mm, which was man handled to the ridge and was used very effectively to hit the Kargil Leh highway across valley. India had 6 regiments of field artillery.




Anyway if you still have not comprehended: this thread is* "* *Indian Military Picture Thread"*
So keep that in mind; else I'll need to direct @Oscar to yet another instance of irrelevant drivel.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Vanglaini - Police-in Colt M4 carbine 200 nei thar
Mizoram police M4 s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF ITBP BSF IRB WOMEN

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK

SEVEN IMPROVISED EXPLOSIVE DEVICES (IED) RECOVERED BY ARMY IN TANGDHAR AREA, J&K ON 05 MAY 14 #JKOps

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK

NDIAN ARMY MUSICIANS CREATED GUINNESS RECORD BY FORMING THE LARGEST BAND UNDER ONE CONDUCTOR IN DECEMBER 1997.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Scorpion666



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Scorpion666



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scorpion666

hi guys !! enjoy the pics 

will keep on uploading .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

JK POLICE SOG JAWANS




INDIAN ARMY SOLDIERS PRACTICING IN GULMARG




INDIAN ARMY HOT AIR BALLOON TEAM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=233131386883498

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF MTAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

MKU INDIA


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RPK said:


> NDIAN ARMY MUSICIANS CREATED GUINNESS RECORD BY FORMING THE LARGEST BAND UNDER ONE CONDUCTOR IN DECEMBER 1997.




this one belongs to russian army..


----------



## Rafi

Guy can't scale a 5 foot wall, speaks to poor fitness and upper body strength. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

this one belongs to russia


Rafi said:


> Guy can't scale a 5 foot wall, speaks to poor fitness and upper body strength. Pathetic.



Whats wrong with these guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> this one belongs to russia
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with these guys?



Tell you what bro, and not taking the pi$$, but not enough protein, daal only gets you far enough, with building muscle mass, trouble with indians has always been upper body strength. Good stamina, but no power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS
NEW PICS FROM KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY PARAMILITARY CT OPS KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

p8I




BSF

























ARJUN MK1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF SNIPER GOT THIS FROM BSF WEBSITE










INDIAN ARMY TROOPS IN KASHMIR




ITBP SOLDIERS




CRPF COBRAS













CRPF MTARS
TAVOR TAVOR TAVOR. TAVOR IS WHEREVER U GO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*INS ARIHANT/BOOMER HARBOR TRIALS*


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

[quote"Rafi, post: 5639315, member: 30226"]







> Guy can't scale a 5 foot wall, speaks to poor fitness and upper body strength. Pathetic.


WoW...if that is a 5 foot wall then the soldiers are 4 feet tall i guess.

Why is PDF full of Pakistani masterminds!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

An IAF ALH with a EO/FLIR pod (probably ELBIT COMPASS):









@sancho @Dillinger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

*Exercise Sarvada Vijay 2014 *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Su-30Mki firing Astra BVRAAM in one of the last legs of developmental trials. The user acceptance trials are scheduled for next year following which would be standard AAM across platforms (Su-30Mki, MiG-29UPG, MiG-29K, Tejas, Mirage-2000, Sea Harrier) in the coming years. The longer range dual pulse Astra mk-2 version will begin ground tests later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

No.8 Eight Pursoots squadron with its pilots and maintenance crews during Ex-Garud IV. This squadron consists of the newest batch of MKIs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Roybot said:


> Doesn't stop the Pashtuns from referring to your kind as Daal Khors, wonder why




Why are you even trying to discuss with that kid? 
Leave it man 

Just take a look at his three last posts here...


----------



## FNFAL

Rafi said:


> Your the shameless one, your people were dominated for a thousand years, you still feeling the pain


When you say your people,that includes you as well. There was no Pakistan before 1947. And pls dont start the loose talk with Mohd Bin Qasim as pakistans founder. You would do great insjustice to your actual father of the nation.


----------



## Unknowncommando

New random pics
Keep calm and watch pics
Plzz guys don't reply to them

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anyrandom

why spoil the thread by feeding a "over-nourished" juvenile, he is very proud of eating non-veg food lol...these guys have nothing else to be proud of so let him feel good

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

*Indian Air Force IL-76MD *
*







*
*Indian Air Force*
* Bombardier BD-700-1A11 Global 5000 *
*






*
*Indian Air Force *
*Boeing 737 *
*






*
*Indian Air Force *
*Embraer ERJ-135BJ Legacy 600 *
*



*
*Indian Air Force AVRO*
*



*
*Indian Navy`s Bears*
*






*




ASTRA MISSILE LAUNCHED FROM INDIAN AIR FORCE SUKHOI 30MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF Mirage 2000Hs at their home Gwailor AFB:









Upgraded IAF AN-32 before being ferried back to India:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Water Car Engineer said:


>



TD 2 ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

chak de INDIA said:


> TD 2 ?




Right..


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Virat and vikramaditya with escorts

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*India's NSG In Full Kit*




=




Spotted this crack team from India's primary anti-terror special service, the National Security Guard at the Bhartiya Janata Party headquarters yesterday. They dropped by for a security sweep ahead of the arrival of prime minister designate Narendra Modi. Here's a Vine vid of their sweep.

Livefist: Spotted: India's NSG In Full Kit

Credit : @skysthelimit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

A low-flying Hawk from T-archives.






A pilot fine-tuning his high-altitude landing skills in the company of an instructor at HATSOFF in Bangalore

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RPK

*Picture of the Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29B Baaz (9-12B) aircraft*

VayuSena MiG-29B Baaz from No. 28 Squadron, 'The First Supersonics' based in Jamnagar, Gujarat. The squadron got its name by being the first IAF Squadron to break the sound barrier in level flight. They did it in a MiG-21F (Type-74) in late 1963. Other Squadrons had broken the sound barrier in dives for many years before 28 Squadron, flying types like the Hunter, Mystere IVa and the Gnat. In the background is a MiG-21Bison from No.3 Squadron 'Cobras' AFS Ambala


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RPK said:


> *Picture of the Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29B Baaz (9-12B) aircraft*
> 
> VayuSena MiG-29B Baaz from No. 28 Squadron, 'The First Supersonics' based in Jamnagar, Gujarat. The squadron got its name by being the first IAF Squadron to break the sound barrier in level flight. They did it in a MiG-21F (Type-74) in late 1963. Other Squadrons had broken the sound barrier in dives for many years before 28 Squadron, flying types like the Hunter, Mystere IVa and the Gnat. In the background is a MiG-21Bison from No.3 Squadron 'Cobras' AFS Ambala




Ok ive got a question.. why do indian forces name their imported equipment.. like mig-29=baaz,hinds=Akbar,t-90=bhishma and so on?


----------



## RPK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ok ive got a question.. why do indian forces name their imported equipment.. like mig-29=baaz,hinds=Akbar,t-90=bhishma and so on?



Like Nato code we have our own code

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RPK said:


> Like Nato code we have our own code



NATO codename? lol

NATO uses english codenames for russian and chinese weapon systems... they dont use "codenames" for their own equipment..


----------



## RPK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> NATO codename? lol
> 
> NATO uses english codenames for russian and chinese weapon systems... they dont use "codenames" for their own equipment..



Like wise we use our language for the Imported weapons


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RPK said:


> Like wise we use our language for the Imported weapons



in short no reason .. you just name them .. no problem with tht //


----------



## Koovie

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ok ive got a question.. why do indian forces name their imported equipment.. like mig-29=baaz,hinds=Akbar,t-90=bhishma and so on?


Well, it brings the men closer to their machines...

Giving your own names for machines which were developed somewhere else is nothing new. The British did it with American equipment in WW2 as the Soviets did.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Koovie said:


> Well, it brings the men closer to their machines...
> 
> Giving your own names for machines which were developed somewhere else is nothing new. The British did it with American equipment in WW2 as the Soviets did.



It was a personal thing... just like today... but ive yet to see any country "renaming" entire fleets or units...of imported platforms...


----------



## Koovie

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It was a personal thing... just like today... but ive yet to see any country "renaming" entire fleets or units...of imported platforms...



Thats wrong, the British for example renamed many US made platforms (The F6 "Hellcat" was renamed to "Gannet") while the Soviets renamed the US Sherman tank to "_Emcha"_


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It was a personal thing... just like today... but ive yet to see any country "renaming" entire fleets or units...of imported platforms...



Uhhhh the US does this all the time- Eurocopter EC145 became the UH-72 "Lokta" in US army service. 

The AW-101s to replace HMX-1's Sea Kings would have been designated as VH-71 Kestrel.


Anyway why does it even matter to you? It doesn't.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Koovie said:


> Thats wrong, the British for example renamed many US made platforms (The F6 "Hellcat" was renamed to "Gannet") while the Soviets renamed the US Sherman tank to "_Emcha"_




The British Fleet Air Arm (FAA) received 1,263 F6Fs under the Lend-Lease Act; initially it was known as the *Grumman Gannet Mark I*. The name Hellcat replaced it in early 1943 for the sake of simplicity, the Royal Navy at that time adopting the use of the existing American naval names for all the U.S.-made aircraft supplied to it, with the F6F-3 being designated *Hellcat F Mk.I*, the F6F-5, the *Hellcat F Mk.II*and the F6F-5N, the *Hellcat NF Mk.II*.[N 7] They saw action off Norway, in the Mediterranean and in the Far East. A number were fitted with photographic reconnaissance equipment similar to the F6F-5P, receiving the designation *Hellcat FR Mk.II*.[46] The Pacific War being a naval war, the FAA Hellcats primarily faced land based aircraft in the European and Mediterranean Theaters,[47][48] and as a consequence experienced far fewer opportunities for air-to-air combat than their USN/Marines counterparts; they claimed a total of 52 enemy aircraft kills during 18 aerial combats from May 1944 to July 1945. 1844 Naval Air Squadron, on board HMS _Indomitable_ of theBritish Pacific Fleet was the highest scoring unit, with 32.5 kills.[49]

FAA Hellcats, as with other Lend-Lease aircraft, were rapidly replaced by British aircraft after the end of the war, with only two of the 12 squadrons equipped with the Hellcat at VJ-Day still retaining Hellcats by the end of 1945.[50] These two squadrons were disbanded in 1946.[50]



...............


As for "emcha" again for the case of simplicity... Coz the soviet couldnt pronounce it.... 
_Dmitriy Fedorovich, _
*- On Shermans. We called them "Emchas", from M4 [in Russian, em chetyrye]*


----------



## Manindra

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It was a personal thing... just like today... but ive yet to see any country "renaming" entire fleets or units...of imported platforms...



Early days defence force give their name but today MOD change this policy & didn't rename flankers ,naval Fulcrum etc.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> Uhhhh the US does this all the time- Eurocopter EC145 became the UH-72 "Lokta" in US army service.
> 
> The AW-101s to replace HMX-1's Sea Kings would have been designated as VH-71 Kestrel.



reasons why:


UH-72A Lakota

Eurocopter UH-72 Lakota - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...jxodRxQCcOP14SQICi-bGuQ&bvm=bv.66917471,d.d2k

Lockheed Martin VH-71 Kestrel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Lockheed Martin VH-71 Kestrel* is a variant of the AgustaWestland AW101 (formerly EH101) built to replace the United States Marine Corps' Marine One U.S. Presidential transport fleet. It was developed and built by the Lockheed Martin–led "US101 Team" of Lockheed Martin Systems Integration – Owego (LMSI), AgustaWestland and Bell Helicopter.







> Anyway why does it even matter to you? It doesn't.



asked a simple question on a Pak forum... got issues with that?



Manindra said:


> Early days defence force give their name but today MOD change this policy & didn't rename flankers ,naval Fulcrum etc.


ok.


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ...............
> 
> 
> As for "emcha" again for the case of simplicity... Coz the soviet couldnt pronounce it....
> _Dmitriy Fedorovich, _
> *- On Shermans. We called them "Emchas", from M4 [in Russian, em chetyrye]*



Hmm.. I am by far no expert on Military titling or naming procedures,

But I always thought it was to 'Indianise' the machines.

Plus for your average grunt, who is not so proficient in English, Bhishma, Arjun rolls of the tongue faster.

You better thank the heavens stuff is not worded in Malayalam or any Sotuh Indian language, shit will be near impossible to pronounce.

Disclaimer: The above stated post is subjective opinion, and by no means should be treated as an informed post


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ok ive got a question.. why do indian forces name their imported equipment.. like mig-29=baaz,hinds=Akbar,t-90=bhishma and so on?



It also might be just to keep up with the line of weapons we have.


----------



## Mujraparty

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ok ive got a question.. why do indian forces name their imported equipment.. like mig-29=baaz,hinds=Akbar,t-90=bhishma and so on?



same reason u named CAC FC-1 Xiaolong as JF-17 Thunder & Hongdu jl-8 as Karakorum ...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anyrandom

eowyn said:


> same reason u named CAC FC-1 Xiaolong as JF-17 Thunder & Hongdu jl-8 as Karakorum ...!!



lol


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

eowyn said:


> same reason u named CAC FC-1 Xiaolong as JF-17 Thunder & Hongdu jl-8 as Karakorum ...!!



Thats because they are joint ventures and even have different designations in both countries...

Are mig-29s,t-90s,hinds etc also joint developments..



Alphacharlie said:


> Mard a Momeen - Your Great Ally China also names them theirs and Says Developed in China.
> 
> We only name them - Indian Names.
> 
> Next time - we will take your permission before giving any New Name.



Wow man.. you are so sad... poor guy.. @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @nuclearpak @Emmie do take notice of our poor frustrating "Arya" frnd..



Ravi Nair said:


> Hmm.. I am by far no expert on Military titling or naming procedures,
> 
> But I always thought it was to 'Indianise' the machines.
> 
> Plus for your average grunt, who is not so proficient in English, Bhishma, Arjun rolls of the tongue faster.
> 
> You better thank the heavens stuff is not worded in Malayalam or any Sotuh Indian language, shit will be near impossible to pronounce.
> 
> Disclaimer: The above stated post is subjective opinion, and by no means should be treated as an informed post



Believe me man a grunt is proficient enough to say T-90... or mig-29 or hind..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

Two hideouts destroyed by Army & JKP in Baramulla & Kupwara today. Large cache of Arms & Ammunition recovere
Timeline Photos - ADGPI - Indian Army | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

hkdas said:


> Two hideouts destroyed by Army & JKP in Baramulla & Kupwara today. Large cache of Arms & Ammunition recovere
> Timeline Photos - ADGPI - Indian Army | Facebook



I see the RPG grenades, where are the launchers?


----------



## madooxno9

Abu Nasar said:


> I see the RPG grenades, where are the launchers?



check karo tumhare ghar mea tho nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

madooxno9 said:


> check karo tumhare ghar mea tho nahi


Main RPG nah rakhta, poora tank rakhta hoon! Aa kar lay loe!


----------



## madooxno9

Abu Nasar said:


> Main RPG nah rakhta, poora tank rakhta hoon! Aa kar lay loe!



Mea kya karuga Tank ka , tum hi rakha . Flat mea space nahi hai . Kya karte ho waise Tank ka ? TTp se itna daar lagta hai ki Tank hi leli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

madooxno9 said:


> Mea kya karuga Tank ka , tum hi rakha . Flat mea space nahi hai . Kya karte ho waise Tank ka ? TTp se itna daar lagta hai ki Tank hi leli


Yaar pani ki tank toe har ghar main hoti hai!


----------



## madooxno9

Abu Nasar said:


> Yaar pani ki tank toe har ghar main hoti hai!



Accha tho Pani ke tank mea dubba dubba ke maroge TTP ko ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

madooxno9 said:


> Accha tho Pani ke tank mea dubba dubba ke maroge TTP ko ?


Water boarding  You can join in!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

4th P8i






















some good randoms from FB

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pakdefender

Indian Army Recruitment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

pakdefender said:


> Indian Army Recruitment


All of them will go any length and breadth to join the Indian Armed Forces,to serve their country,protect their brothers and sisters,one of my friend and classmate has undergone a surgery to his nose to correct a minor birth defect,just because he wants to join the Indian Army so badly. Countless others undergo lasik surgery to correct their eyesight. It is because of these brave men and women,that my country don't have hire terrorists to fight its wars,unlike some others. Thanks a ton for those pics mate,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anyrandom

pakdefender said:


> Indian Army Recruitment



It shows the determination of our people. I salute them.


----------



## Koovie

*You guys know why they pump up their chests like that,right?*


----------



## hkdas

Koovie said:


> *You guys know why they pump up their chests like that,right?*



except @pakdefender,  every one knows.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF




ITBP




MAF







IAF SUKHOI MK30

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

HAL LCA assembly line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 32410
> View attachment 32412
> View attachment 32418
> 
> CRPF
> View attachment 32411
> 
> ITBP
> View attachment 32416
> 
> MAF
> View attachment 32413
> View attachment 32414
> 
> IAF SUKHOI MK30
> View attachment 32417
> View attachment 32415




Second sukhoi is not indian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai_Hind

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 28240



Which gun is that and whats in the top of it...??


----------



## Koovie

Jai_Hind said:


> Which gun is that...??



Its a Paintball gun, most likely loaded with balls which contain capsaicin (the stuff thats in pepperspray)


@Unknowncommando @Abingdonboy @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

First time that I see the IA using non lethal weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jai_Hind

Koovie said:


> Its a Paintball gun ?!



But it has got mags too...


----------



## Koovie

Jai_Hind said:


> But it has got mags too...



Just for the looks^^ And it makes training more realistic I guess

I know that the Paras use them for training, but this is the first time I saw non Paratroopers using them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOME GOOD RANDOM PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Its a Paintball gun, most likely loaded with balls which contain capsaicin (the stuff thats in pepperspray)
> 
> 
> @Unknowncommando @Abingdonboy @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR
> 
> First time that I see the IA using non lethal weapons


You're 100% right about them being loaded with pepperspray -pellets that on contact burst and have the same effect as pepper spray deployed at close range by a canister. This was during the Muzaffarnagar troubles last year would be my best guess and thus makes sense given they were deployed to maintain order and would thus want to prevent loss of life. 


Good to see such non-lethal weapons making their into the hands of the regulars, no need to resort to live fire straight away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> You're 100% right about them being loaded with pepperspray -pellets that on contact burst and have the same effect as pepper spray deployed at close range by a canister. This was during the Muzaffarnagar troubles last year would be my best guess and thus makes sense given they were deployed to maintain order and would thus want to prevent loss of life.
> 
> 
> *Good to see such non-lethal weapons making their into the hands of the regulars, no need to resort to live fire straight away.*



do u aware of the fact that he is taking a great risk to his life by using a toy gun???.... it is better to him to be unarmed than carrying that gun.... any terrorists shooting at him will not use a Paintball gun...


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> do u aware of the fact that he is taking a great risk to his life by using a toy gun???.... it is better to him to be unarmed than carrying that gun.... any terrorists shooting at him will not use a Paintball gun...


Not at all bro. These non-lethal weapons are ONLY issued when the situation class for it. These IA troops were deployed in Muzaffarnagar last year to maintain order, they weren't deployed in a Counter Insurgency environment. In that context it is FAR better to have these sort of non-lethal weapons to hand than an assault rifle- in this situation the use of lethal force would/should be the last option, not the first. I'm sure there are other members of his squad with INSASs and such if the situation permits the use of lethal force but why open fire on unarmed civilians? Go for this option first.


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> Not at all bro. These non-lethal weapons are ONLY issued when the situation class for it. These IA troops were deployed in Muzaffarnagar last year to maintain order, they weren't deployed in a Counter Insurgency environment. In that context it is FAR better to have these sort of non-lethal weapons to hand than an assault rifle- in this situation the use of lethal force would/should be the last option, not the first. I'm sure there are other members of his squad with INSASs and such if the situation permits the use of lethal force but why open fire on unarmed civilians? Go for this option first.



when a security personal carrying an AR then those problem makers in there will think twice before attacking those security personals.... and there is a lot difference B/w holding an AR and firing it....


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> when a security personal carrying an AR then those problem makers in there will think twice before attacking those security personals.... and there is a lot difference B/w holding an AR and firing it....


It depends on the role the IA are given. There are going to be times when carrying non-lethal weapons is preferred. And it is good that the IA no has this choice.


----------



## Abingdonboy

RAW ARC's newest bird:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

Ajit Doval, giant among spies, reports back for duty soon - Hindustan Times

*Ajit Doval, giant among spies, reports back for duty soon*

On January 31, 2005, Ajit Kumar Doval sat down at 9, Tughlak Road--the official house of the director, Intelligence Bureau (DIB)--for the last time to greet well-wishers. He was stepping down after eight months on the job.





Ajit Kumar Doval, former director IB, speaks at the Hindustan Times Leadership Summit in New Delhi. HT/Virendra Singh Gosain
In many ways Doval had worked for the job for the better part of his career as its brightest star. But the UPA government and its newly appointed National Security Adviser (NSA), MK Narayanan, had other plans and Doval moved out.

"Had Doval been a given a tenure then he would have done remarkable things for the IB," AS Dulat, his senior from the IB and former Research and Analysis Wing (R&AW) chief told HT.



Narayanan had decided to appoint his former staff officer, ESL Narsimhan, as the next DIB and also mandated that henceforth all IB chiefs would get a two-year tenure.

This ensured that Narsimhan, who would have retired in a month after his appointment, had a long stint, while Doval went home to a house built by his sons in Noida, Uttar Pradesh.

Doval, however, is expected to be back and in charge, when the government announces him as India's fifth National Security Adviser. Such an announcement is expected anytime soon.

Sources in the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) told HT the decision to have Doval on board as the NSA was taken by Narendra Modi even before the election results were out and he became Prime Minister.

Before this comeback into the limelight, Doval was heading the Vivekananda International Foundation (VIF) and had managed to put together an enviable team of former intelligence chiefs and diplomats to study national security.

Former R&AW chief CD Sahay was one of the first to join him and former foreign secretary Kanwal Sibal was among others who frequented VIF regularly.

"The fact that people from the military, intelligence agencies, diplomats and researchers flocked to him show the respect the man commands in the national security framework," a former intelligence chief told HT.

BJP insiders say this was a factor that weighed heavily in his favour before he was selected as the NSA. According to the insiders, Doval's position in the government will be crucial.

The former intelligence chief has an acute observation on this point. "Like the Prime Minister, Ajit (Doval) will have to grow into the job. Being an NSA means you have to shake many big hands. You need to have a bigger vision and overview."

Another former colleague recalls Doval would often seek more latitude from the politicians to get the job done. "Now that he has a Prime Minister of his choosing, he will be pushing harder. But he also has to be careful because the Prime Minister will be seeking his advice and the appetite for taking risks in government is always limited," the former colleague said.

In many ways, Doval is the quintessential out-of-the-box thinker.

When Mizo insurgency was at its peak, Doval infiltrated into the Mizo National Front's camp in the Arakans in Burma to meet Laldenga, the movement's leader. In an interview to a magazine later, Laldenga would cite Doval's work as the reason he decided to come on board and sign the Mizoram accord.

"I had seven military commanders under me. When Doval left, he took six of them with him and I had no choice but to come on board and negotiate a peace accord," Laldenga told his interviewers.

During Operation Black Thunder-II that was launched to flush out militants from the Golden Temple in 1988, a small man, believed to be a Pakistani agent, quietly walked in. He met the Khalistani militant leaders and went missing soon after.

Years later, it emerged that the man posing as a Pakistani agent was actually Doval.

He would become the first police officer to be awarded the second-highest peacetime gallantry award, the Kirti Chakra, for his exploits during the operation.

In Kashmir he would wean away militants such as Kuka Parray and turn them into assets for security forces.

In 1999 he was the lead negotiator for the release of the IC 814 hostages from Kandahar in Afghanistan. "Doval never hesitated to take risks and this has always stood him in good stead and made him such an outstanding intelligence officer," Dulat said.

During the NDA years, under Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee, Doval began to create structures to reform the sharing of information between intelligence agencies.

He set up the Multi Agency Centre (MAC) to help put all the agencies on one table to share real-time information. He also created the Joint Task Force on Intelligence (JTFI) that would concentrate on counter-terrorism.

He was also a strong advocate of the Prevention of Terrorism Act, 2002, that gave sweeping powers to the police to combat terror. The law was controversial and was scrapped as soon as the UPA government came to power in 2004.

For years Doval has advocated the improvement of internal security capacities and defence in a practical manner. Unlike the past NSAs who preferred to look at external issues, Doval is likely to concentrate on building India's internal capacities.

Building border infrastructure, modernising the intelligence community and pushing for a POTA-like law will be among his priorities.

A critic of the UIDAI scheme, he is likely to push for the Multi-Purpose National Identity Card scheme that established an identity programme based on citizenship rather than residence in India. There is much to do, but most agree that Doval is a doer.

A 1968-batch Indian Police Service officer of Kerala cadre, Doval barely spent any time in the state before heading into the IB.

Few would have known then that this small man would emerge as one of the giants of the Indian intelligence community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Russian female Paratrooper after a joint jump with Indian Paratroopers...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hkdas

Tata Advanced Systems has been selected as supplier for mini unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) by the Northern Command of the Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> Tata Advanced Systems has been selected as supplier for mini unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) by the Northern Command of the Indian Army.


Source?


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> Source?



Responding to a question, Sukaran Singh, director, Tata Advanced Systems, said: In response to an RfP floated by the ministry of defence, Tata Advanced Systems has been selected as supplier for mini unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) by the Northern Command of the Indian Army. We will need to have a separate unit, possibly expansion at our existing facility in Bangalore, to produce the UAV.
source:--
Tata Group looking for bigger defence sector pie - Financial Express Mobile
http://www.firstpost.com/business/t...h-rs-1000-cr-combat-vehicle-deal-1366221.html

Mahindra wants to Design Prime Minister MODI's Limousine . Mahindra would upgrade it to comply with SPG safety requirements

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas




----------



## Frank Martin

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Is that Vidhwansak? Our locally made Anti material gun?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Talk about reflexes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Coast Guard:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army CT ops

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

HAL ALH for the Geological survey of India:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

INAS 322 on the Vikramditya:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## acetophenol

Abingdonboy said:


> INAS 322 on the Vikramditya:





Abingdonboy said:


> INAS 322 on the Vikramditya:


Masha'Allah! Can't wait to see ALH from INS Vikrant!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special

photograph of the R-Glass composite canister for the K-15 Sagarika submarine launched missile (officially, Programme B-05). It's a four-layered thermal protected canister, presumably for India's prospective Arihant-class SSBNs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF SUKHOIS AND JAGS




IAF DHRUV HAL













INDIAN AIR FORCE LCA TEJAS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF BIRDS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Warhawk

special said:


> photograph of the R-Glass composite canister for the K-15 Sagarika submarine launched missile (officially, Programme B-05). It's a four-layered thermal protected canister, presumably for India's prospective Arihant-class SSBNs.




Can you post the link to the original website


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army CT ops in kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> INAS 322 on the Vikramditya:


I thought the navy wasn't happy with the naval version. Did they change their mind, or is this a stop gap?


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoUS said:


> I thought the navy wasn't happy with the naval version. Did they change their mind, or is this a stop gap?


The ALH's the Navy are using are for purely shore-based SAR as the issues the navy had with the ALH was to do with folding blades or the lack thereof. INAS 322 "the Guardians" is purely a SAR SQD. The Navy has no issue using them from shore bases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

MAN trucks undergoing trials by IA for their 6x6 truck requirement:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## special

bolt free helmets of MKU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY AND PARAMILITARY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

[URL='http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&docid=o0ARW-QkfvcpyM&tbnid=UyX6gMMvYNoLUM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpakistan.onepakistan.com.pk%2Fnews%2Fworld%2Findia%2F304391-indian-soldier-killed-two-wounded-near-kashmir-border.html&ei=CBSXU4zXGsWhugS744Bg&psig=AFQjCNE9vBVFp__-hju_hRzh1cGRuRGMyA&ust=1402495456515464']

[/URL]




INDIAN SECURITY FORCES CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY



















INDIAN AIR FORCE SUKHS AND JAGS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Koovie

The gear of our troops is improving with each battle it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

[URL='http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&docid=8dczIxBxzs0dSM&tbnid=qEm0noIWVw3IzM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.eveningmail.in%2F2013_11_19_archive.html&ei=bB6XU4u9KpCKuASO9oK4DA&bvm=bv.68445247,d.c2E&psig=AFQjCNEAY-EAWteU6mDPQyfhwdu3eufbmQ&ust=1402499047060879']

[/URL]



[URL='http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&docid=JKZtvc8dg_YE8M&tbnid=ah0MGa4-i5VCrM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fkashmirglory.com%2Fmilitants-attack-crpf-at-nowgam-officer-killed-trooper-injured%2F&ei=lR6XU7z1JsqKuASMuIKYAQ&bvm=bv.68445247,d.c2E&psig=AFQjCNEAY-EAWteU6mDPQyfhwdu3eufbmQ&ust=1402499047060879']

[/URL]










INDIAN ARMY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

[URL='http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&docid=zyEqEm8ZYeHqyM&tbnid=JwujvtfoR9gVhM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Findiatoday.intoday.in%2Fgallery%2Fembedded-in-the-bunker-life-on-the-line%2F4%2F10235.html&ei=3iOXU7XTBoWdugSqnYHoAw&bvm=bv.68445247,d.c2E&psig=AFQjCNH8e0fWCsL_zUtuRsiPy0F64keJrw&ust=1402500369516623']



[URL='http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&docid=C5RXiYBxAprf9M&tbnid=9hD-Rvd81iEoCM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fibnlive.in.com%2Fnews%2Fbig-infiltration-bid-foiled-in-jk-army%2F68250-3-1.html&ei=hySXU4TeLYeyuAT_yoDoCw&bvm=bv.68445247,d.c2E&psig=AFQjCNELXoxDcYubUFYbSU4Cj9sowpcjAw&ust=1402500563248078']









[/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&docid=zyEqEm8ZYeHqyM&tbnid=JwujvtfoR9gVhM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnewshopper.sulekha.com%2Findia-army_photo_1686673.htm&ei=zyOXU761LNCgugTJl4DoDQ&bvm=bv.68445247,d.c2E&psig=AFQjCNH8e0fWCsL_zUtuRsiPy0F64keJrw&ust=1402500369516623']INDIAN ARMY CT OPS[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

CBRN Quick Reaction Team (QRT), Quick Reaction Medical Team (QRMT) and Co-Opted troops of INDIAN ARMY DURING A MOCK DRILL EARLY THIS YEAR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*INS Kolkata *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF CREEK CROCODILE COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOME NEW PICS OF TEJAS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

cloud_9 said:


>




Flankers look so sexy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Upgraded Mirage 2000 (Note the MICA )missile






*IMA Passing Out Parade 2014*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ngockhue

Wow, I love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bearwithclaws



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

Koovie said:


> The gear of our troops is improving with each battle it seems



I'd be happiest if it is all being replaced by Indian made and designed gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

our soldiers are more handsome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Army:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Chindits: Indian Coast Guard Interceptor Boat Renders Assistance To Fishing Trawler


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry graduates taking their oaths:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Marshmallow said:


> our soldiers are more handsome



Then your soldiers are recruited from the "Filmy Extras" of Lollywood?


----------



## Indischer

Abingdonboy said:


>



Is this a pic of the Viky entering/leaving INS Kadamba? The waters off Karwar aren't green though.


----------



## Supply&Demand

Marshmallow said:


> our soldiers are more handsome


If only military capability of a nation depended on the handsomeness of its soldiers, your country would still have its other half...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Indischer said:


> Is this a pic of the Viky entering/leaving INS Kadamba? The waters off Karwar aren't green though.



It is. The sea can change apparent colors depending on the time of the day and how the sunlight is lighting it, i.e. at which angle. Even the amount and density of clouds in the sky can change the appearance. that difference is most noticeable in the Monsoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*HAL LCH TD1*









*
HAL LCH TD2*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF cobra

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MadDog

Supply&Demand said:


> If only military capability of a nation depended on the handsomeness of its soldiers, your country would still have its other half...


Lol...we were 2000 km from our mainland, fighting a Bengali insurgency, surrounded by Indian border from 3 sides, outnumbered by Indians from 10 to 1 .we just had 35000 troops stationed there..rest was police and bureaucracy...troops and supplies had to be brought there via china and thailand..as there was no direct route. .cuz of almost 2000km of hostile territory in betwen ..any army would have done ..had it been US..they wouldn't have survived...it would be akin to Pakistan defeating India in Tajkistan..which is right at Pak-Afghan border...and then Pak claims we have defeated India....learn some facts before thumping your chest out of fake nationalism...India outnumbered Pak in 1965...yet on ground Pak occupied more land when war ended..and had decisive victories in air and on land...had you been so strong..Pakistan would not have existed by now....existence of a country which is population wise 10 times smaller yet has managed to raise an army which is half of your army's size..and is a nuclear power....is a slap on the face of your brave military establishment and your ultra right wing people who always had wet dreams of regaining Pakistan's land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

MadDog said:


> Lol...we were 2000 km from our mainland, fighting a Bengali insurgency, surrounded by Indian border from 3 sides, outnumbered by Indians from 10 to 1 .we just had 35000 troops stationed there..rest was police and bureaucracy...troops and supplies had to be brought there via china and thailand..as there was no direct route. .cuz of almost 2000km of hostile territory in betwen ..any army would have done ..had it been US..they wouldn't have survived...it would be akin to Pakistan defeating India in Tajkistan..which is right at Pak-Afghan border...and then Pak claims we have defeated India....learn some facts before thumping your chest out of fake nationalism...India outnumbered Pak in 1965...yet on ground Pak occupied more land when war ended..and had decisive victories in air and on land...had you been so strong..Pakistan would not have existed by now....existence of a country which is population wise 10 times smaller yet has managed to raise an army which is half of your army's size..and is a nuclear power....is a slap on the face of your brave military establishment and your ultra right wing people who always had wet dreams of regaining Pakistan's land.




1.) And who made sure that not a single shipload of reinforcements or equipment made it into West Pakistan? Who made sure that the Bengalis were armed, trained and motivated? Who made sure that that the Pak army could not stick its head out without being attacked by IAF planes? 

We took every advantage we could get, played out all our political cards and showed the world how well we mastered joint ops between all services, intelligence work and blitzkrieg tactics. 

You dont give a "fair fight" to your enemy in war. It only happens in fiction.

2.) Why do you guys always come up with 1965 ? 

India was at its lowest point at that time..... the political turmoil after Nehrus death, the military debacle after 1962 and the Indian economy lying in pieces. Pakistan knew about these factors and planned their attack well, but nevertheless India held Kashmir while Pakistan ended up fighting for Lahore! 

And it does not matter whether the PAF had more A2A kills in 1965 or not.... because in the grand scheme of things, Pakistan failed to achieve its aim of capturing Kashmir horrible while India managed to push the attack over the border into Pak land.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

For more:- Eagle One- Aviation and More

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Coast Guard:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thirdfront

MadDog said:


> Lol...we were 2000 km from our mainland, fighting a Bengali insurgency, surrounded by Indian border from 3 sides, outnumbered by Indians from 10 to 1 .we just had 35000 troops stationed there..rest was police and bureaucracy...troops and supplies had to be brought there via china and thailand..as there was no direct route. .cuz of almost 2000km of hostile territory in betwen ..any army would have done ..had it been US..they wouldn't have survived...it would be akin to Pakistan defeating India in Tajkistan..which is right at Pak-Afghan border...and then Pak claims we have defeated India....learn some facts before thumping your chest out of fake nationalism...India outnumbered Pak in 1965...yet on ground Pak occupied more land when war ended..and had decisive victories in air and on land...had you been so strong..Pakistan would not have existed by now....existence of a country which is population wise 10 times smaller yet has managed to raise an army which is half of your army's size..and is a nuclear power....is a slap on the face of your brave military establishment and your ultra right wing people who always had wet dreams of regaining Pakistan's land.



Rule 1. Never get into a war you can not win
Rule 2. When you do, don't expect it to be 1:1, in a level field with a referee watching over and moderating
Rule 3. When you lose, don't bitch and whine

Now, if you do not have any current photos of IA forces to post, GTHO...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Coast Guard:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest video:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

MadDog said:


> Lol...we were 2000 km from our mainland, fighting a Bengali insurgency, surrounded by Indian border from 3 sides, outnumbered by Indians from 10 to 1 .we just had 35000 troops stationed there..rest was police and bureaucracy...troops and supplies had to be brought there via china and thailand..as there was no direct route. .cuz of almost 2000km of hostile territory in betwen ..any army would have done ..had it been US..they wouldn't have survived...it would be akin to Pakistan defeating India in Tajkistan..which is right at Pak-Afghan border...and then Pak claims we have defeated India....learn some facts before thumping your chest out of fake nationalism...India outnumbered Pak in 1965...yet on ground Pak occupied more land when war ended..and had decisive victories in air and on land...had you been so strong..Pakistan would not have existed by now....existence of a country which is population wise 10 times smaller yet has managed to raise an army which is half of your army's size..and is a nuclear power....is a slap on the face of your brave military establishment and your ultra right wing people who always had wet dreams of regaining Pakistan's land.






India had 3000 troops in Dhaka my dear friend, rest were mukti bani forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Air Force:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

pic of Indian-Russian Multi role transport aircraft in development . It was taken last year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

hkdas said:


> pic of Indian-Russian Multi role transport aircraft in development . It was taken last year




Really? Do you have a link? 

I cant really believe that they are actually building a prototype already


----------



## Roybot

hkdas said:


> pic of Indian-Russian Multi role transport aircraft in development . It was taken last year



Thats a civilian Ilysuhin


----------



## hkdas

Koovie said:


> Really? Do you have a link?
> 
> I cant really believe that they are actually building a prototype already





Roybot said:


> Thats a civilian Ilysuhin



i got that pics for a Facebook page.. the 1st flight of the plane is scheduled to be in 2016, so 1st prototype must be built in at lest before 2015.


----------



## Koovie

hkdas said:


> i got that pics for a Facebook page.. the 1st flight of the plane is scheduled to be in 2016, so 1st prototype must be built in at lest before 2015.



Well, never trust random posters


----------



## hkdas

Koovie said:


> Well, never trust random posters



well you r right, but that page is administrated by some ex-service men.






old pic of Modern Sub Machine Carbine





Indian & Russian soldier during Joint exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

hkdas said:


> well you r right, but that page is administrated by some ex-service men.



And who told you that? The FB page admin?


----------



## hkdas

Koovie said:


> And who told you that? The FB page admin?



not everybody but some are ex-service men.
I know one of the admin. he is my neighbour...


----------



## Koovie

hkdas said:


> not everybody but some are ex-service men.
> I know one of the admin. he is my neighbour...



OK ^^ if you say so


----------



## Indischer

hkdas said:


> pic of Indian-Russian Multi role transport aircraft in development . It was taken last year



That's certainly not the MRTA. The diameter of the fuselage is too small for a Mil Transporter, while the nose and windshield are not as per the MRTA design as shown in static displays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

CSIR Developed State-of-the-Art Marksmanship Training System Approved for Induction into the Indian Army 

*New Delhi: *A state-of-the-art target training system, DHVANI (Detection and Hit Visualization using Acoustic N-wave Identification) developed by CSIR-National Aerospace Laboratories (CSIR-NAL), Bengaluru, for perfecting marksmanship skills by accurately determining the location of bullet impact and providing real-time feedback, has been validated and approved for induction into the Indian Army. After rigorous field trials at Army ranges in Bengaluru, Secunderabad, and Infantry School Mhow, DHVANI will now be formally handed over to the Indian Army in Secunderabad tomorrow (on 03 July 2014). 

The marksmanship training requires positive and negative reinforcement of shooting techniques immediately after each shot is fired. However, the manual system currently used by the Indian Army involves the marksman firing shots at the target and subsequently walking up to the target (about 300 m) and identifying whether the shots were a hit or a miss. This primitive type of marksmanship training exhibits not only high turnaround times but is also inconsistent, unreliable, inaccurate and subjective. Furthermore, the marksmanship training systems available from advanced countries for sale are mostly based on old technology of 1980s, which also have exorbitant cost of ownership as they are not customized for the Indian environment and necessitate expensive after-sales service due to the black-box approach of the manufacturers. 

This modern indigenous marksmanship training system, DHVANI is tailor made by CSIR-NAL to meet the requirements of the Indian Army at a cost lower by 40 per cent of the cost of similar systems available elsewhere in the world without compromising on the performance – the whole process i.e. firing a shot to displaying of results at the shooter end takes less than half a millisecond. At the shooter end, a multi-functional interactive GUI on aMIL grade laptop displays the results. Furthermore, a comprehensive database containing personnel details, shots fired and performance statistics ensures comprehensive logging for later analysis. The system originally developed for use by the Indian Army has potential application for use by the paramilitary forces and also in the sports sector. 

The entire development process beginning from the Indian Army’s request to the development of the prototype testing took only 10 months. Each prototype currently costs Rs. 9 lakh/firer lane, which is significantly lower than the price tag of Rs. 15-18 lakh for each firer lane of older generation wired systems in use with the Indian Army. 

The system is based on the basic principles of gas dynamics and aero-acoustics. Essentially, a bullet is a supersonic projectile, which generates a shock wave from its leading edge, continuously at every point of its supersonic travel. At any instant along the bullet path, the shock wave envelope propagates in an invisible-cone continuously outward at an angle related to its Mach number. The pressure wave in air caused due to the passing of the bullet results in a pressure profile known as‘N-wave’ because of its shape. 

The hit location of the bullet is then determined accurately by using an array of sensors to record the acoustic pressure rise due to the passing shock from the bullet. Using advanced algorithms developed at CSIR-NAL, the recorded signal from the sensors are analyzed for detection of N-wave, and the geometrical shape of the shock wave is then used to determine the coordinates of the bullet on the target. These coordinates are then wirelessly transmitted to a display at the shooter end. The entire process starting from firing a shot to the display of results at the shooter end takes less than half a millisecond. 

CSIR Developed State-of-the-Art Marksmanship Training System Approved for Induction into the Indian Army


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> pic of Indian-Russian Multi role transport aircraft in development . It was taken last year


If the renders/models of the MRTA have been accurate then NO WAY this is the MRTA. The MRTA is a high wing design what is pictured doesn't appear to be and this looks like a civilian airliner not a military transport a/c.


----------



## Varunastra




----------



## MadDog

Koovie said:


> 1.) And who made sure that not a single shipload of reinforcements or equipment made it into West Pakistan? Who made sure that the Bengalis were armed, trained and motivated? Who made sure that that the Pak army could not stick its head out without being attacked by IAF planes?
> 
> We took every advantage we could get, played out all our political cards and showed the world how well we mastered joint ops between all services, intelligence work and blitzkrieg tactics.
> 
> You dont give a "fair fight" to your enemy in war. It only happens in fiction.
> 
> 2.) Why do you guys always come up with 1965 ?
> 
> India was at its lowest point at that time..... the political turmoil after Nehrus death, the military debacle after 1962 and the Indian economy lying in pieces. Pakistan knew about these factors and planned their attack well, but nevertheless India held Kashmir while Pakistan ended up fighting for Lahore!
> 
> And it does not matter whether the PAF had more A2A kills in 1965 or not.... because in the grand scheme of things, Pakistan failed to achieve its aim of capturing Kashmir horrible while India managed to push the attack over the border into Pak land.



Buddy...a defeat would be if you would have defeated us on our mainland which you never did despite being 11 times bigger interms of poppulation and twice the size of our military, not a territory surrounded you by three sides and 2000 km away from our home...any army wouldn't have survived in such a scenario..even if it were the americans
In 1965, on every battlefield...Pakistan was at a better position..despite the odds in your favour..as I mentioned...so this fact is enough of a slap on someone who dreams of defeating Pakistan just cuz of their army's size.


----------



## acetophenol

MadDog said:


> Buddy...a defeat would be if you would have defeated us on our mainland which you never did despite being 11 times bigger interms of poppulation and twice the size of our military, not a territory surrounded you by three sides and 2000 km away from our home...any army wouldn't have survived in such a scenario..even if it were the americans
> In 1965, on every battlefield...Pakistan was at a better position..despite the odds in your favour..as I mentioned...so this fact is enough of a slap on someone who dreams of defeating Pakistan just cuz of their army's size.



Don't make a fool out of yourselves,
Bangladesh was a part of your country,and if you couldn't defend it its your problem. India fought war from two fronts at the same time,put its Air force,Army and Navy to better use and ripped a part of your country.

In 1965? When you ended up defending Lahore?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA self propelled artillery and wheeled IFV*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

MadDog said:


> Buddy...a defeat would be if you would have defeated us on our mainland which you never did despite being 11 times bigger interms of poppulation and twice the size of our military, not a territory surrounded you by three sides and 2000 km away from our home...any army wouldn't have survived in such a scenario..even if it were the americans
> In 1965, on every battlefield...Pakistan was at a better position..despite the odds in your favour..as I mentioned...so this fact is enough of a slap on someone who dreams of defeating Pakistan just cuz of their army's size.



Nonsense, first of all, it was never our intention invade Pakistans mainland! And east Pakistan was part of Pakistan until the IA intervened

In every war, it was about Kashmir (excluding 1971).

And in 1965 all odd were against US! Our economy was down, the Indian Army was badly equipped and morale was low due to the recent defeat against the Chinese and the political class which left the military alone while the political climate was also bad due to Nehrus death..... and yet we managed to push the attack back to the outskirts of Lahore!


----------



## anyrandom

In a war you cannot say that we lost because of this or that reason or we had xyz disadvantage. 
Because if both sides are equal then how can anyone win? One side always has the upperhand in any battle. For ex: even in the mythical war of 300 the Spartans though outnumbered were high on training and determination so they won. It's just an example but it makes the point.
It all depends on how one side uses whatever it has for its advantage and how it blocks the enemy from using what they have. 
India was successful in stopping Pakistan from using its full force, you can't give excuses. That was a goal which India successfully achieved with meticulous precision planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Army:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

any one heard about this??.. i found this in FB...thsy calm it is indian. any idea?



> SKYLENS wearable heads-up display (HUD) for enhanced flight vision
> system (EFVS) applications. Can be used by military aviation.
> SKYLENS is a revolutionary approach to meet the challenges of today’s
> aviators and providing pilots with cutting-edge heads-out capabilities.


----------



## acetophenol

hkdas said:


> any one heard about this??.. i found this in FB...thsy calm it is indian. any idea?


Skylens is an Elbit technology bro,not Indian


----------



## hkdas

acetophenol said:


> Skylens is an Elbit technology bro,not Indian



thanks for that info bro.


----------



## hkdas

HAL LCH (Light Combat Helicopter) - Light Attack Helicopter - History, Specs and Pictures - Military Aircraft

in this article it says the sri lankan air force have placed order for 20 LCH..... any one knows more details about this???


----------



## MadDog

Koovie said:


> Nonsense, first of all, it was never our intention invade Pakistans mainland! And east Pakistan was part of Pakistan until the IA intervened
> 
> In every war, it was about Kashmir (excluding 1971).
> 
> And in 1965 all odd were against US! Our economy was down, the Indian Army was badly equipped and morale was low due to the recent defeat against the Chinese and the political class which left the military alone while the political climate was also bad due to Nehrus death..... and yet we managed to push the attack back to the outskirts of Lahore!


It doesn't matter, East Pak was not part of Pakistan's mainland, since all the supplies, bureaucracy, military and police was from here not from Bengladesh.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

hkdas said:


> HAL LCH (Light Combat Helicopter) - Light Attack Helicopter - History, Specs and Pictures - Military Aircraft
> 
> in this article it says the sri lankan air force have placed order for 20 LCH..... any one knows more details about this???




It's fake. I remember there was a fake report about it a year after the LCH flew. Now some guy recently put that on the LCH wiki page.


----------



## hkdas

Water Car Engineer said:


> It's fake. I remember there was a fake report about it a year after the LCH flew. Now some guy recently put that on the LCH wiki page.



ya i saw that too... it is mentioned in SLAF and LCH wiki pages


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adonis

MadDog said:


> It doesn't matter, East Pak was not part of Pakistan's mainland, since all the supplies, bureaucracy, military and police was from here not from Bengladesh.


 
Strange!!...Pakistani Mainland?....where it was written that Pakinstan mainland would be West Pakistan during your independence!!....Majority of your population resided in east Pakistan...it is there, muslim league got majority of their votes. Pakistan was both east and west. It was however failure of vision and planning of your elite, that all the control (administrative, defencse and political) was confineded to W Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

I wished the Army would introduce some the CRPF`s equipment as well.... Better helmets, modern camo etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

Abingdonboy said:


>


Headger that IA wears is Indian desgine ? Do any other Army wear this ? any idea.


----------



## anyrandom

Abingdonboy said:


>



When are the pathkas being retired? Any update on F-INSAS or our soldiers would have to do with third rate gear?


----------



## hkdas

anyrandom said:


> When are the pathkas being retired? Any update on F-INSAS or our soldiers would have to do with third rate gear?



pathkas provide good visibility than ordinary helmets.... FAST helmets will be a good replacement for pathkas...but i don't think they will replace pathkas with fast helmets.


----------



## Jason bourne

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> Headger that IA wears is Indian desgine ? Do any other Army wear this ? any idea.




U mean PATAKA ?


----------



## sms

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> Headger that IA wears is Indian desgine ? Do any other Army wear this ? any idea.





anyrandom said:


> When are the pathkas being retired? Any update on F-INSAS or our soldiers would have to do with third rate gear?





hkdas said:


> pathkas provide good visibility than ordinary helmets.... FAST helmets will be a good replacement for pathkas...but i don't think they will replace pathkas with fast helmets.



Guys IA head gear "Pataka" is bulletproof and provide very good protection to front, sides and rear of head, added with light wt and good visibility it's a very good product with on drawback ... it provide no or very little protection from top of head.


----------



## MadDog

Adonis said:


> Strange!!...Pakistani Mainland?....where it was written that Pakinstan mainland would be West Pakistan during your independence!!....Majority of your population resided in east Pakistan...it is there, muslim league got majority of their votes. Pakistan was both east and west. It was however failure of vision and planning of your elite, that all the control (administrative, defencse and political) was confineded to W Pakistan.


Pakistan means *P*unjab, *A*fghania (Afghan province), *K*ashmir, *S*indh, balochis*TAN*...there was no B for Bengal..it was supposed to be a separate muslim state..this is what Ch Rehmat Ali, and Iqbal said when Pakistan as a name was used..even Pakistan resolution stated one or more than one state...it were the British..who only gave us the option to get Pakistan..in this weird form..with two wings 2000 km apart ..separated by hostile territory..which was utterly stupid. Ayub Khan wanted to separate them in a loose confideration , this he mentions in his diary...but Bengali politicians at the time rejected the proposal..so Pakistani mainland was always west Pak..from where army , police, bureaucracy , resources and politicians came. Here is the link when the name "Pakistan" first time was used and each letter represents a region which was supposed to be in Pakistan Now or Never, by Chaudhary Rahmat Ali, 1933

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

Jason bourne said:


> U mean PATAKA ?


Are they bullet proof and what is the weight of it and yes whose design is "pataka"


----------



## indiatester

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> Are they bullet proof and what is the weight of it and yes whose design is "pataka"


Read this message from @sms in this same page. Indian design afaik.
Indian Military Picture Thread | Page 493


----------



## Abingdonboy

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> Headger that IA wears is Indian desgine ? Do any other Army wear this ? any idea.


They are Indian designed, they are called the Patak, originally were designed purely for Sikh soldiers who had issues wearing the traditional IA helmets, the helmet proved so effective in CT ops that it became the standard-issue helmet for all IA troops engaged in CT ops- many CAPFs have also issued it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

anyrandom said:


> When are the pathkas being retired? Any update on F-INSAS or our soldiers would have to do with third rate gear?



Those Patkas are brand new. Infact all IA troops engaged in CT ops are using them now


----------



## Jason bourne

Abingdonboy said:


>




Whats the story of Ray Ban ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jason bourne said:


> Whats the story of Ray Ban ?


No story per se. They are standard issue to all IAF pilots.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Jason bourne said:


> Whats the story of Ray Ban ?


IAF pilots get it at a discounted price, whatelse?


----------



## Jason bourne

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> IAF pilots get it at a discounted price, whatelse?




Owk  pilot


----------



## Jason bourne

Abingdonboy said:


> No story per se. They are standard issue to all IAF pilots.



Standard issue ?


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA

Why their camouflage patterns does not match with regular infantry man uniform ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jason bourne said:


> Standard issue ?


Yup. All pilots in the IAF are given a pair.


----------



## sms

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> IAF pilots get it at a discounted price, whatelse?


LOL they got them free of cost!!


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

sms said:


> LOL they got them free of cost!!


Free of costs is 1 per year...rest is at a discounted price.


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN COAST GUARD MOCK DRILL EXERCISE










223 recruits passed out from the Parachute Regiment Training Centre (PRTC) in Bangalore










FROM EXERCISE VAJRA PRAHAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY Chinar Corps Artillery Brigade
Chinar Corps Zone covering deployment from the Pir Panjal Ranges in the South to the Zoji La Pass in the North in J&K state altitudes(11000 – 12000 Feet) 
weather conditions under 20-22 feet of snow at sub zero temperature sand icy peaks in the Kashmir Valley, guarding our Nation's frontiers. 




EXercise Nagrik Madad, a stand-alone exercise was conducted by Headquarters Eastern Command at Barrackpore recently to practice mobilization, response and deployment drills of Army's Quick Reaction Teams (QRT) Quick Reaction Medical Teams (QRMT) and other co-opted troops in rendering aid to civil authorities.




Troops of Field Regiment of Chinar Gunners and Rashtriya Rifles Battalion deployed on the Kupwara - Tangdhar Road in Northern Kashmir at the Nasta Chun Pass rescued about 200 civilians including women and children when their vehicles were trapped in snow avalanches




















Admiral RK Dhowan inspecting the Parade.
On his maiden visit to Headquarters, Western Naval Command, Mumbai, Admiral RK Dhowan, Chief of the Naval Staff, inspected an impressive ceremonial parade conducted at INS Shikra on May 19, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS KOLKATA





Brahmos Block III (Land Attack) test fired from a defence base in Odisha's Balasore district. In a historical first, the advanced guidance system* integrating multiple navigation satellites powered with new software algorithm*, developed indigenously by Indian scientists and industries resulted in pinpoint accuracy of the missile system *against hidden land targets.*

The Mobile Autonomous Launcher (MAL) was prepared *by the BrahMos 3rd regiment of Indian Army team* (which is based in Arunachal Pradesh).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

Officers of Indian Army talking with a Pakistani Soldier at Kargil.this . soldier taken as Prisoner Of War(POW)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

*Kamorta Class*






















*Kolkata Class*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOME GOOD RANDOM PICS FROM FB

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## special

Israel Defense Forces Engineer during engineering course in India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> INDIAN ARMY CT OPS IN KASHMIR



Pleased to see new gear making it into frontline units

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS
@Koovie and these black vests and BPJs looks cool too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY PARAMILITARY POLICE CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY SNIPERS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special

Indian Naval Academy




Improved netra surveillance drone from DRDO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Koovie




----------



## anyrandom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

CRPF


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Koovie add titles identifying the units/forces bro (BSF and CRPF COBRAs fro e.g.)







INS Sahayadri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sagar Prahari Bal (SPB):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special




----------



## noksss

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 38699
> View attachment 38700
> View attachment 38701
> View attachment 38702
> View attachment 38703
> View attachment 38704
> View attachment 38705
> View attachment 38706
> View attachment 38707
> View attachment 38708
> 
> INDIAN ARMY PARAMILITARY POLICE CT OPS IN KASHMIR



@Abingdonboy you can use the second pic from the top in the post 7413 for your mess with the best quote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

special said:


> Indian Naval Academy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improved netra surveillance drone from DRDO


What kind of payload is this drone carrying, don't seem like cameras....


----------



## special

FunkyGen said:


> What kind of payload is this drone carrying, don't seem like cameras....


yes it is High resolution CCD camera and a Thermal camera




DRDO Netra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

Centre for Development of Telematics campus, Mehrauli, New Delhi..
The Centre for Development of Telematics (C-DOT) is an Indian Government ownedtelecommunications technology development centre. this is the organisation were Central Monitoring System ( which is similar to the PRISM project of NSA) is created. The *Central Monitoring System*, abbreviated to *CMS*, is a clandestinemasselectronic surveillancedata mining program installed by the Centre for Development of Telematics(C-DOT), an Indian Government owned telecommunications technology development centre, and operated by Telecom Enforcement Resource and Monitoring (TERM)Cells.
The CMS gives India's security agencies and income tax officials centralized access to India's telecommunications network and the ability to listen in on and recordmobile, landline and satellite calls and voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP), and read private emails, SMS and MMS and track the geographical location of individuals, all in real time. It can also be used to monitor posts shared on social media such as Facebook, LinkedIn and Twitter, and to track users'search histories on Google, without any oversight by courts or Parliament. According to a government official, an agency "shall enter data related to target in the CMS system and approach the telecom services provider (TSP), at which point the process is automated, and the provider simply sends the data to a server which forwards the requested information". The intercepted data is subject to pattern recognition and other automated tests to detect emotional markers, such as hate, compassion or intent, and different forms of dissent. Telecom operators in India are obligated by law to give access to their networks to every legal enforcement agency. From 2014 onwards, all mobile telephony operators will be required to track and store the geographical location from which subscribers make or receive calls, meaning that, in addition to the contact number of the person a caller speaks to, the duration of the call and details of the mobile tower used, the Call Data Records (CDR) will now also contain details of the caller's location. The system aims to attain a tracking accuracy of 80% in the first year of operation, followed by 95% accuracy in the second year, in urban areas. Commander (rtd) Mukesh Saini, former national information security coordinator of the Government of India, expressed fears that all CDR details would eventually be fed into the central server for access through the CMS.

for more details:
NATGRID - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
C-DOT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Central Monitoring System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
DRDO Netra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

anybody pls tell me which UAV is this?? this was shown in indian army exercise shoorveer(2012)
or
4:42 of this video
रेगिस्तान में जंग का अभ्यास - NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

Indian soldiers training in Siachen, the toughest battlefield in the world.
Even the mightiest of the challenges are defeated by the unflinching courage of the Siachen Soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anyrandom

I read somewhere that right now 20 people are working in NATGRID and they get very high salaries. Many people left there because
1) Laxity of UPA govt.
2) Surveillance of people who work there

Now the new govt is expected to turn NATGRID around activate it again.

P.S: Oh, I got the link: NATGRID to be ‘Modi’-fied | India News Analysis and Op-Ed Commentary | Politics | Governance | Economic Freedom | National Interest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Coast Guard airlifts two injured Chinese sailors to Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN security forces RANDOM PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 39686
> View attachment 39687
> View attachment 39688
> View attachment 39689
> View attachment 39690
> View attachment 39691
> View attachment 39692
> View attachment 39693
> View attachment 39694
> 
> INDIAN MILITARY RANDOM PICS


A lot of them are of Police and or CAPFs there bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

*The Indo-Tibetan Border Police Force underwent special training against nuclear, biological and chemical threats at the National Institute for Training in Search, Rescue and Disaster Response near Panchkula .*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## special

Rashtriya Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

*Good old Bren gun, serving in India for over 70 years now *


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


>



Real shit...no posing.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 40118
> View attachment 40119
> 
> INDIAN ARMY IN KASHMIR


Is this the updated INSAS LMG?
Does anyone know whether the 'issues' on the LMG variant(Brown furniture) has been resolved(Black furniture)?
If yes,then is it *replacing* the Bren?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Is this the updated INSAS LMG?
> Does anyone know whether the 'issues' on the LMG variant(Brown furniture) has been resolved(Black furniture)?
> If yes,then is it *replacing* the Bren?


yes thats a updated insas LMG but only furniture is replaced i dont know about internal changes and still bren is used along with insas LMG by army troops.i didint notice any replacement as in every encounter we can see bren with our troops with insas LMG few times. BUT insas LMG black is being inducted in army. Hopefully soon we will have new LMG and with black insas LMG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY POLICE PARAMILITARY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Is this the updated INSAS LMG?
> Does anyone know whether the 'issues' on the LMG variant(Brown furniture) has been resolved(Black furniture)?
> If yes,then is it *replacing* the Bren?



All later INSAS and INSAS LMG versions are black. And the INSAS LMG was meant to replace the Bren from the beginning of its induction, but RR units still prefer the Bren over the INSAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhasad Singh Mundi



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Koovie said:


> All later INSAS and INSAS LMG versions are black. And the INSAS LMG was meant to replace the Bren from the beginning of its induction, but *RR units still prefer the Bren over the INSAS*.


Because of the 7.62mm bullet,I suppose(?)
Love the all black INSAS(AR and LMG).
I read a post by Kunal Biswas on MP that the INSAS AR(In black) is called the 'Improved 1B1' variant and found more posts by him on *** with a loooot of information on the INSAS family.
Also,I saw this video link there...




The LMG has low recoil!(Very low,I believe)


----------



## NEPALESE GURKHA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF WOMEN PERSONNEL





















SOME GOOD RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## me_itsme

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> View attachment 40363



i dont think so.


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NEPALESE GURKHA said:


> View attachment 40363


Tht guy is Chinese ..PLA.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*INDRA 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

oopps sorry ok now ??? @Koovie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

CRPF












Unknowncommando said:


>



French Air Force M2000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Koovie said:


> CRPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Air Force M2000



Someone clearly has a lot of free time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

The Arjun BLT (or Bridge Layer Tank) is a combat engineering vehicle, designed to carry, lay and retrieve an assault bridge. It was developed by DRDO. The reason this bridgelayer was developed, is because the current Indian AVLBs are not capable of supporting the Arjun MBTs, that are much heavier than the previous tanks, operated by the Indian Army. It is worth mentioning that to date there were no production orders on this armored bridgelayer.

This combat engineering vehicle is based on the Arjun main battle tank, which is in limited service with the Indian Army. The turret was replaced with a bridgelaying system. It can handle larger loads and uses cantilever type bridgelaying method, where bridge is laid horizontally. The main advantage of such design, is that it can not be observed some distance away by the enemy.

It is an MLC-70 class bridge, with a payload capacity of 70 t. It provides passage for wheeled or tracked military vehicles. It is also capable of supporting the lighter T-72 or T-90 main battle tanks, that are currently in service with the Indian Army.

The Arjun BLT can carry two types of bridges. A steel bridge can span a gap of 24 m, while aluminum bridge can span a gap of 26 m. The bridge can be recovered from either end. On travelling the bridge is carried in two halves one on top of the other. It is claimed that Arjun based armored bridgelayer is superior to the T-72 based units.

This armored bridgelayer has a crew of two, including driver and commander (bridge operator).

The Arjun BLT has the same level of cross-country mobility as the Arjun main battle tank. Vehicle is powered by a German MTU MB 838 Ka-501 turbocharged diesel engine, developing 1 400 hp.

Crew 2 men

#Dimensions and #weight

Weight (with bridge) 58.5 t
Length ~ 11 m
Hull length ~ 7 m
Width ~ 4 m
Height ~ 5 m

#Bridge

Load class MLC-70
Bridge length 24 / 26 m
Bridge payload 70 t
Construction time 4 ~ 5 minutes

#Mobility

Engine MTU MB 838 Ka-501 diesel
Engine power 1 400 hp
Maximum road speed ~ 70 km/h
Range ~ 450 km

#Maneuverability
Gradient 60%
Side slope 40%
Vertical step ~ 0.8 m
Trench ~ 2.3 m
Fording ~ 1.4 m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

[/quote]

E kahan se laya tu ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY QRT




SEA HARRIER PILOTS




LADAKH SCOUTS PATCH




INDIAN ARMY TROOPS SHOOTING PRACTICE WITH INSAS 1B1




IAF JAGS




CRPF TROOPER WITH X95



IAF JAG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

General Officer Commanding (GOC) 15 Corps Lt. Gen Gurmeet Singh along with local Muslims praying for peace during the celebration of Eid-ul-Fitr at Jammu and Kashmir Light Infantry (JAKLI) Headquarters

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hkdas

One of the rarest pictures, of Il-76 firing its guns.





*India defence firm bags order from Ecuador*






Indian security equipment manufacturer MKU on Monday said it has bagged an order to provide 40,000 pieces of body armour to Ecuador.
IANS | Jul 28, 2014, 08.10PM IST
NEW DELHI: Indian security equipment manufacturer MKU on Monday said it has bagged an order to provide 40,000 pieces of body armour to Ecuador, which is upgrading the protection ability of its police force. 

"India is looked upon primarily as an importer of defence and security equipment. Orders like this will help in putting India on the export map of world class defence and security technology," said Manoj Gupta, chairman, MKU. 

"It was about 15 years ago that India had imported body armour for Kargil. It makes everyone at MKU very proud that today we have achieved the technological excellence to export these from India." 


According to the company, it had participated in a global tender in Ecuador for the contract. The Body Armour selected by the Interior Ministry, Ecuador had gone through extensive tests and field trials before being selected. 

A delegation from Ecuador would be coming to India to hold discussions with the Indian Home Ministry for an memorandum of understanding (MoU) for a strategic alliance, according to Ecuador Interior Minister Sr. Jose Serrano Salgadoat. 

MKU was setup in 1985 and till date has provided protection to over 1.5 million soldiers through its products. 

The company has 25 years of experience in providing end-to-end solutions and project management in development and production of ballistic protection systems for aircraft, land vehicles, naval vessels and objects against blast waves, splinters and bullets. 

The company is also a registered NATO (North Atlantic Treaty Organization) supplier since 1993.

MKU has in its repository, over 1,000 protection solutions for more than 100 threats. Its products and solutions are used by over 230 forces spread across 100-plus countries including most of the member states of the European Union (EU). 

The company is headquartered in Kanpur, India, and has manufacturing facilities in India and Germany. 

The company is also in a process of setting up a state-of-the art plant for manufacture of sophisticated night vision devices in India.
India defence firm bags order from Ecuador - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

*THE GREAT INDIAN NUCLEAR SUBMARINE SAGA*
May 17, 2014 · by defencyclopedia · in Military, Navy. ·




On 4th April 2012 , The Indian Navy commissioned the _INS Chakra_ , an Akula II classnuclear submarine into their submarine fleet . It’s their only nuclear submarine in service . But that’s not what makes it special , nor does the fact that it’s the most advanced and powerful submarine in Asia , outside of Russia. What is special is , the way they obtained the submarine by cleverly finding a loophole in international laws. According to International Law , a country cannot sell or purchase a nuclear powered ship / submarine from another country . But the law never mentioned anything about a lease .





_The old INS Chakra which was a Charlie class sub_

The Indian Navy , like any other growing regional power , aspired to operate a nuclear attack submarine(SSN) . Their wish was fulfilled when they leased an old_Charlie_class sub from the Soviet Union from 1988-1991. But that sub had to be returned after 3 years according to the lease agreement. India didn’t actually have full access to the sub although it was under Indian command. The reactor and missile chambers were operated by the Russians and Indians weren’t given access to it and it also couldn’t be used in a war. This gave them a superficial nuclear submarine capability. There was no indigenous SSN being built in the near future. The breakup of the Soviet Union made leasing another submarine impossible as the Russian Navy was in disarray. But once things stabilized in Russia , and their shipbuilding yards started working in capacity , it came to India’s notice about the hulls of 2 Akula class SSNs which were lying unfinished at the Amur shipyard in Russia due to lack of funds to finish it’s construction. Seizing the opportunity , India paid an estimated 650 million $ for the completion of one of the hulls named _Nerpa (K-152) _after Russia offered the hulls to them. The final amount was said to be a total of 900 million $ for a 10 year contract. And the new Chakra could be used in a war. This is the news report. Now I’ll start with my analysis.




Chakra _with its backup diesel generators smoking_

Who on earth pays half the amount for the construction of a submarine and follows it up with lease payments totalling up to the entire cost of the submarine , if they are not planning to keep it. The actual cost of _INS_ _Chakra_ is said to be around 1.5 billion $. The Indians have already paid 900 million $ inclusive of the lease which is about 300 million $ for 10 years. The contract allows them to keep the sub from 2012 to 2022. And according to official reports , if it is returned back to Russia , India will never recover the cost of construction of the _Chakra._ Russia will greatly benefit from it. But since India is in no state to donate a nuclear submarine they paid for , they will be keeping it , under the pretext of ‘leasing’ it as the sale is prohibited. India will pay 300 million $ per decade for the next 2 decades to make the full payment of the entire cost of the sub , weapons and training. So 900 million $ at present + 300 + 300 million $ in the future will total 1.5 billion $ , the original cost of the sub. This being said , I strongly feel that Chakra will never enter service with the Russian Navy again and will be kept in the Indian Navy till the end of its useful life , under the disguise of a lease.



_Chakra_ will never enter service with the Russian Navy again and will be kept in the Indian Navy till the end of its useful life



The other interesting thing is that the submarine is probably built according to Indian specifications , with 8 X 533 mm torpedo tubes instead of 650 mm ones. It has digital displays and systems in place of the analog ones. It has a capacity for 40 torpedoes and missiles which can be launched from the torpedo tubes. The Russian versions have the 3000 km range _Granat_ cruise missile. But according to MTCR , such missiles can’t be exported and it is equipped with the 300 km range _Klub-S_ Anti Ship Cruise missile and torpedoes. This gives it a formidable strike power , double that of existing Indian diesel subs. _Chakra_ also has an escape pod mounted in the tail fin which will help the crew to escape in case of an emergency.





_8 torpedo tubes and the loading bay(door open) of an _Akula _class is visible in Drydock._

Now that I’ve told you my analysis of the purchase , I’ll tell you about the reason why India went to such great lengths to procure a nuclear submarine. The Indian Navy has kept it no secret that it aspires to be a_ blue water_ _navy_ in a couple of decades. Such a Navy requires ships which can travel large large distances and project enormous amount of power. The only ships that can do that are Aircraft carriers and Nuclear Submarines. India has already embarked on an ambitious plan to operate 3 carriers by 2025. The plan is well underway with the first carrier _INS Vikramaditya_ being commissioned a few months ago. The second carrier INS Vikrant is under construction and is expected to join the fleet by 2020. The third carrier which is still on the drawing board is expected to begin construction in 2016 and enter service by 2025. A carrier is extremely vulnerable without powerful escorts on the surface and underwater. India has plenty of high tech surface escorts with long range , but it had no submarines which could accompany the carriers on long journeys. Only a nuclear submarine can do that job and do it well. Hence ,the navy planners decided that they must operate a minimum of 2 nuclear attack submarines by 2020 and the plan was drawn up to lease an Akula into their Navy and if possible , a second Akula.





_ INS Vikramaditya_

The second Akula hull is called _Iribis. _Not much is known about its state presently , but it’s rumoured that India has paid for its construction too and will lease it in the coming years. It is said that India has a 2 billion $ deal for the construction and lease of both the submarines. This will be a shot in the arm to their underwater force which had been on a steady decline in the recent years. The developments are being kept top secret of course and it will be publicized only when the deal is secured. If the deal actually goes through , then the Indian Navy will become an extremely formidable force in the Indian Ocean region and countries like China will think twice before messing with them.





_INS Chakra_

So what exactly does this mean for the future of the Indian Navy ? Their carriers will become tools of massive power projection when they are coupled with nuclear submarines and stealthy new destroyers . India will have enough power to ensure the main shipping lanes in the Indian Ocean remain open even in the event of hostilities with another country . They will also get the _INS Arihant_ which is a nuclear powered submarine built indigenously. It’s an SSBN designed to be an underwater ballistic missile carrier and launcher unlike _Chakra _which is a fighting submarine . This will give India a nuclear deterrence and it’s enemies will think twice before launching a nuclear attack . Chakra will allow India to tail enemy subs across oceans , trail enemy carriers and deter enemy subs during peacetime. During war , it’s role will be to destroy enemy submarines and surface warships either as a part of a carrier battle group , or operating alone as a hunter . Either way , it will change the balance of power in the Indian Ocean.
The Great Indian Nuclear Submarine Saga | Defencyclopedia


----------



## Koovie

hkdas said:


> One of the rarest pictures, of Il-76 firing its guns.




That one belongs to the RuAF. 

Incredible to see that somebody still uses tail gunners

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

This is a picture thread, not a news thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA CBRN QRT
















IA TROOPS







IAF PILOTS







ITBP TROOPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Air Force Sukhoi-30MKI in firing a Kh-29 Air-to-Surface missile...



























Selfie by Tejas Pilot..




MIG 29

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF BIRDS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

more IAF BIRDS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF BIRDS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF BIRDS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

MORE IAF BIRDS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Air Force C-17 in Rwanda:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Home of the C-17 in India- Hindon AFB:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

MI-17s of IAF Helicopter Unit 129 (Nubra Warriors) with 57mm UB-57 rocket pods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Four Indian Air Force MI-17 V5 Medium Lift Helicopters on stand by at air force station Purnea (Bihar) as part of the flood relief operations undertaken in Bihar.
On 4 AUG 2014






C-17 III Globemaster Landing at Leh Air Force Base










IAF preparing itself fro disaster relief operation in Bihar .....
RELEIF EQUIPMENT (RAPID ACTION MEDICAL TEAM EQUIPMENT) BEING OFF-LOADED AND PERSONNEL (INCLUDING DOCTORS FROM SAFDURJUNG AND RML HOSPITAL) FROM C-17 GLOBEMASTER III HEAVY LIFT TRANSPORT AIRCRAFT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

*Watch Revealed: The Line of Control 15th August, Friday, at 9PM only on Discovery Channel *
*http://www.discoverychannel.co.in/revealed-the-line-of-control/*


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Home of the C-17 in India- Hindon AFB:



'Abe runway par na chale jana' epic line


----------



## hkdas

Kamov Ka-31 IN725 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Indian Army:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

*The Taj Mahal during wars*
The Taj Mahal during wars | Younews.in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

A Ceremonial Border Personal Meeting (BPM) on the occasion of "PLA Day" was conducted on 01 Aug 14 at the Chinese BPM Hut in Maldo Garrison of the Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) in Chushul Sector of Eastern Ladakh.


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Army Mountain warriors

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

*Barak 8 tests in Israel*




Two images taken during the Barak 8 test firing show a flight testing of the propulsion system (left) and vertical launch system (right). Both versions were the basic barak 8 missile (without booster).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

FOUND THIS IN FB..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

hkdas said:


> FOUND THIS IN FB..



What the hell is she doing there


----------



## hkdas

Echo_419 said:


> What the hell is she doing there



AFAIK israel recruits soldiers from many friendly countries...


----------



## Juggernautjatt

She basically belongs to Gujarat and is a die hard Modi & BJP fan even campaigned for him on internet. Some more pics of her

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hkdas

Juggernautjatt said:


> She basically belongs to Gujarat and is a die hard Modi & BJP fan even campaigned for him on internet. Some more pics of her
> View attachment 42672
> View attachment 42675
> View attachment 42676


nice find mate.... 
can you provide the link to your clam??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Google her or check out her FB & Twitter accounts.....


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> She basically belongs to Gujarat and is a die hard Modi & BJP fan even campaigned for him on internet. Some more pics of her
> View attachment 42672
> View attachment 42675
> View attachment 42676



so what's the deal,she migrated to Israel some time ago


----------



## Varunastra

Juggernautjatt said:


> She basically belongs to Gujarat and is a die hard Modi & BJP fan even campaigned for him on internet. Some more pics of her
> View attachment 42672
> View attachment 42675
> View attachment 42676



guess the heat makes a hot girl hotter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

INDIAN NAVAL PERSONNEL, Small arms firing range, 50m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> guess the heat makes a hot girl hotter


and the girl pics makes this thread hotter


----------



## Aarush

Suresh Raina @LOC....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Aarush said:


> Suresh Raina @LOC....
> 
> View attachment 42985



Punjab regtt...CO is ex RR..ex NSG earned a citation...black patka looks fugly..rest of the gear has been consistent over the years.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Tunguska-M upgraded in India with 8 sealed 9M311 missiles and two 30mm two-barrel 2A38M guns with firing rate of 4,800 rounds per minute at ranges from 200 to 4,000 meters.*





*Siachen Pioneers rescuing a 19-year-old mountaineer from Mt. Stok Kangri on July 18*




*HAL Maruts in formation*




*LGB on Flogger*




*BHARAT MATA KI JAI*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hkdas




----------



## hkdas

hologram sight on AK

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

tune to discovery channel..now...

LOC revealed is going on.....


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


>


BSF not IA as the title of the vid claims.



COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Punjab regtt...CO is ex RR..ex NSG earned a citation...black patka looks fugly..rest of the gear has been consistent over the years.


You're right about the black Patka. I don't understand why the IA is issuing the new BPJs and Patkas in black, green or camo would seem to make more sense.


----------



## acetophenol

hkdas said:


> hologram sight on AK


Its a holographic sight bro,not hologram sight!


----------



## hkdas

acetophenol said:


> Its a holographic sight bro,not hologram sight!


sick:


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rangers with BSF on Independence Day 14th aug


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army CT ops In kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

can anyone identify the camo of the soldier(right)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

hkdas said:


> can anyone identify the camo of the soldier(right)?



thats standard camo of garuds and they are carrying tavors means they r PARAS. Can anyone see C Tars there along with Tar 21 s??? Correct me if i am wrong. Coz garuds also use red dot sights i myself i asked garuds this question so they told me that they use many types of sights. Post this pic in INDIAN SPECIAL FORCES THREAD BRO. Nice find. Btw do u know the place where has this pic taken.


----------



## hkdas

Unknowncommando said:


> thats standard camo of garuds and they are carrying tavors means they r PARAS. Can anyone see C Tars there along with Tar 21 s??? Correct me if i am wrong. Coz garuds also use red dot sights i myself i asked garuds this question so they told me that they use many types of sights. Post this pic in INDIAN SPECIAL FORCES THREAD BRO. Nice find. Btw do u know the place where has this pic taken.



@Roybot posted this pics in Soldier of FORTUNE-untold Special Forces story
may be he knows the details...


----------



## Bossman

hkdas said:


>



Funny statement by Indian BSF soldier in the video " Pakistan Rangers ki mortrarr firing se hamae latrine lag jate hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

4 terrorist pigs killed by IA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

hkdas said:


> can anyone identify the camo of the soldier(right)?



Although Garuds use this camo these days but I have seen many Infantrymen and Para guys wear this in Ksshmir..These are operators of 1st Para SF Indian Army.


----------



## Bossman

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Although Garuds use this camo these days but I have seen many Infantrymen and Para guys wear this in Ksshmir..These are operators of 1st Para SF Indian Army.



Just curious, what does "para" stands for, paraplegic?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Bossman said:


> Just curious, what does "para" stands for, paraplegic?



Parachute.


----------



## Bossman

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Parachute.



sorry my bad! I thought the poster meant that they were paraplegics


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy's MiG-29Ks:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Is there any further orders are placed for mig29k?


----------



## Abingdonboy

ravinderpalrulez said:


> Is there any further orders are placed for mig29k?


45 is the total projected inventory right now, maybe the IN will order 1 more SQD but they don't need many more than 3 2-3 SQDs of the MiG-29K/KUB for the INS Vikramditya and IAC-1 (in conduction with the N-LCA) as the IAC-2 will have an entirely different fighter bought to operate from it.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


INS KAMORTA:






Indian Army CT ops:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hkdas




----------



## hkdas




----------



## bhangi bava

when will f insas program going to be implemented looking at the Pakistan infantry man & their special forces they seem quite well equipped compared to us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

dammm our Indian army is in a quite poor shape.......antique gear, tin can helmets, laughable BPJ when will government do something about it.
Its getting too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

bhangi bava said:


> when will f insas program going to be implemente
> coverttes
> d looking at the Pakistan infantry man & their special forces they seem quite well equipped compared to us



Indian govt. is currently concentrating on big ticket implementations like *Air-craft carriers (INS Vikrant, INS Vishal) , fighters (Sukhois and MMRCA), destroyers (Kolkata class), corvettes (Kamotra class), frigates (Project 17A), tanks (Arjuns and T-90s), submarines (Nuke Arihants and Scorpenes), helis (Apaches and Chinooks) and missile systems (K4, K15, Agni 3/5/6) etc etc ...* which is going on at a fast pace and en mass level. However delaying the basic needs of the foot soldiers. But i personally think its just a matter of time in implementing the F-Insas.

And i don't want to comment on Pakistani equipments and spoil this thread. But i will better like to contend with India using its existing equipment for some more time, than to arm our soldiers with what Pakistan provides it to its soldiers and SFs.

Till then enjoy the pic of MCIWS. Soon it will be (or even better one as its just a prototype) in hand of every Indian soldier and para military. Cheers !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhangi bava

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> Indian govt. is currently concentrating on big ticket implementations like air-craft carriers, fighters, destroyers, corvettes, tanks, submarines and missile systems ... which is going on at a fast pace and en mass level. However delaying the basic needs of the foot soldiers. But i personally think its just a matter of time in implementing the F-Insas.
> 
> And i don't want to comment on Pakistani equipments and spoil this thread. But i will better like to contend with India using its existing equipment for some more time, than to arm our soldiers with what Pakistan provides it to its soldiers and SFs.
> 
> Till then enjoy the pic of MCIWS. Soon it will be (or even better one as its just a prototype) in hand of every Indian soldier and para military. Cheers !



so what do u prefer for Indian army bullpup version or simple carbine


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

bhangi bava said:


> so what do u prefer for Indian army bullpup version or simple carbine



Bro PDF is a dangerous place for Bullpup lovers  ... So being a bit early bird on PDF than you ... a simple advice. Even if you are a die hard fan of Bullpup always say that you will like to have simple carbine for our soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

hkdas said:


>


Wtf!What kind of fuckery is this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup




----------



## hkdas

Arjun Mk2 During it's Trials in Rajasthan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 45660




Finally proof of Indian fairies.


----------



## acetophenol

Bossman said:


> Finally proof of Indian fairies.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 45660



It takes hell lot of precision,teamwork and courage to attempt something like that. Those who are yet to make a decent motorbike should be the last to criticize it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

acetophenol said:


> It takes hell lot of precision,teamwork and courage to attempt something like that. Those who are yet to make a decent motorbike should be the last to criticize it.




So you quoted me to troll (and show your stupidity n ignorance ?)..


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

@acetophenol, @Abingdonboy is that a camel bag with the terrorist (left one)??

How Indian Army is fighting Pak terrorists in border - TruthDiveTruthDive

Jammu,Sep 2(TruthDive): Indian Army is involved in a gun battle with Pakistan that is likely to escalate in the coming days. It all started when Ghulam Ahmed, a rifleman on a search operation pushed open the door of a hut located at the Gurdaji stream, not knowing that he would start a war between Indian Army and Pakistan involving thousands of troops.

Local villagers had told the Indian Army that they were seeing strangers in and around the stream. A routine check by Brigade 53 was ordered and Ahmed along with a villager was searching houses for identification. He saw women and children at the stream fleeing as he landed. As he opened the door, bullets flew at him that smashed his hip bone but Ahmed returned the fire and left three of the terrorists dead. The rest vanished into the forests. Unfortunately the villager was shot dead.

Indian Army received a SOS from the injured rifleman. Infantry Division 28 was put on the mission. They spread out across the border with a vow to flush out the terrorists at large. They got a radio set from the spot that kept calling for Charlie 2 and Military intelligence said that it was a commander of a terrorist group.

28 Infantry Division men spread out over the Kalaroos forests, with the mission that Charlie 2 call remain unanswered. The forest has boulders and caves that offer cover and a huge fog , an ideal scenario for the terrorists to pick their target . As both sides play the cat and mouse, an Indian Army soldier has been killed and another is battling for life.

Indian Army had a relief as heavy snow makes months from November to June, relatively free from infiltration. The problem is that LoC fencing spread over 540 km has to be rebuilt every year and materials have to be carried by pony to the post. Thermal imagers have been put in place but it does not work when there is fog and a radar that cannot pick up movements in mountains as rocks cut the signals are the issues Indian Army has to do with.

Compared to last year, the causalities on LoC from January to August were less, reason being that Indian Army after two of soldiers being beheaded by an ambush party decided to hit back at Pakistan posts in the border. Most of the time the Indian Army has been able to silence the Pak posts. However, Indian Army is getting ready for a bigger battle in September as elections are drawing near and Pakistan would start firing to give cover to jihadis to sneak in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy's Shore Based Test Facility (SBTF) in Goa:









INS Kolkata (she is huuuuuge):



















Indian Navy ships in the Philippines:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## cloud_9

140830-F-IO684-749 by U.S. Department of Defense Current Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Abingdonboy

cloud_9 said:


> 140830-F-IO684-749 by U.S. Department of Defense Current Photos, on Flickr


USAF C-17 bro, nothing really to do with India.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy's Shore based Test Facility (SBTF):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

Kevlar vest , Balletic helmets and Patakas made by TATA for Indian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508548285963829249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508550208364351488


Abingdonboy said:


> USAF C-17 bro, nothing really to do with India.


Pretty obvious! But C17's are the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## acetophenol

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So you quoted me to troll (and show your stupidity n ignorance ?)..


Just replying in kind sir





^^^PSO-1 Scope for Dragunov SVD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

The 3D Tactical Control Radar (3D-TCR) developed by Electronics & Radar Development Establishment (LRDE) during high-altitude trials at the Himalayan region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

First MiG-29UB upgraded to UPG seen in the IAF's grey paint scheme:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

Abingdonboy said:


> First MiG-29UB upgraded to UPG seen in the IAF's grey paint scheme:



Are you sure thats the upgraded Baaz bro? Its lacking the Hump on the spine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

acetophenol said:


> Are you sure thats the upgraded Baaz bro? Its lacking the Hump on the spine!


Indeed but this is just the trainer variant so maybe doesn't need the extended range. You can see the retractable IFR probe so it is for sure upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

Abingdonboy said:


> First MiG-29UB upgraded to UPG seen in the IAF's grey paint scheme:



What's the reason that they paint the Indian flag horizontally inverted?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

anyrandom said:


> What's the reason that they paint the Indian flag horizontally inverted?



First of all that is not an Indian Flag. Its called a "FinFlash" it just happens to have the colors of the Indian Tricolor.
On the other side of the Tail-Fin the same colors appear, but the Green Band will appear on the leading edge, in reverse of what you see here.
Just as the "Roundel" on the nose also uses the colors of the Indian Tricolor.


----------



## anyrandom

Capt.Popeye said:


> First of all that is not an Indian Flag. Its called a "FinFlash" it just happens to have the colors of the Indian Tricolor.
> On the other side of the Tail-Fin the same colors appear, but the Green Band will appear on the leading edge, in reverse of what you see here.
> Just as the "Roundel" on the nose also uses the colors of the Indian Tricolor.



"A *fin flash* is part of the national markings of the military aircraft of a number of countries."
Most of countries use their own country's flag as fin flash but India is unique in the sense that it uses a deranged flag of its country!

Fin flash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Observe the fin flash of all countries. They all represent the flag in the original way.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

anyrandom said:


> "A *fin flash* is part of the national markings of the military aircraft of a number of countries."
> Most of countries use their own country's flag as fin flash but India is unique in the sense that it uses a deranged flag of its country!
> 
> Fin flash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Observe the fin flash of all countries. They all represent the flag in the original way.



Dude this is the way that the IAF has designed and used this FinFlash since 1947.
If you don't like it, you can write to the CAS. Or file a PIL in the SC!
But remember that it is not a National Flag, just a unique Military Marking.


----------



## acetophenol

anyrandom said:


> "A *fin flash* is part of the national markings of the military aircraft of a number of countries."
> Most of countries use their own country's flag as fin flash but India is unique in the sense that it uses a deranged flag of its country!
> 
> Fin flash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Observe the fin flash of all countries. They all represent the flag in the original way.





Capt.Popeye said:


> First of all that is not an Indian Flag. Its called a "FinFlash" it just happens to have the colors of the Indian Tricolor.
> On the other side of the Tail-Fin the same colors appear, but the Green Band will appear on the leading edge, in reverse of what you see here.
> Just as the "Roundel" on the nose also uses the colors of the Indian Tricolor.






> Images shown below are as they appear on the left side of the aircraft (i.e. with the left side of the fin flash leading) - in cases where there are no asymmetrical details such as coats of arms or text that cannot be reversed, the image may be reversed for the right side, such as with the Royal Air Force fin flash to keep the same side forward much as with a flag. *When a national flag is used, the left side of the aircraft is often the back side of the flag as it is normally flown*. Exceptions include the pre-World War II German Third Reich's ostensibly "civilian" aircraft, which used a tricolor set of red-white-black horizontal stripes on the right side of the fin and rudder and the swastika in black, in a white circular field on a red band on the left side of the vertical tail surfaces, in the manner of the Nazi Party flag.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

@acetophenol:
I know that, which is why I explained it to him. Just as it may incorporate the National Colors, without in any way being a Facsimile of the flag itself.
Just check the colors of the RAF's Roundel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup




----------



## acetophenol

An Mi-17 in the rescue op has got its armour and countermeasures on!


----------



## Abingdonboy

acetophenol said:


> An Mi-17 in the rescue op has got its armour and countermeasures on!


Of course, it is a military helo after all it is just undertaking rescue missions in this instance the IAF won't remove such protection measures.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


Garuda V Joint Exercise between IAF and French AF in Jodhpur earlier this year:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Pontoon launched bridge in Sri Lanka by IPKF.





^^^Photographer Shyam Tekwani was in
he unenviable position of being on the
'other' side of the fence - embedded
with the LTTE in a photography
assignment. He had to undergo the
experience of seeing Indian soldiers being killed in action and
subsequently taking photographs of
the aftermath of the battle. It was as he
described at that time "the sight he
never hoped to see".The photographs that Tekwani took
subsequently helped convict atleast
one former Tamil militant when he
immigrated to Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*HAL Rudra*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>


DARIN III?


----------



## hkdas

@Abingdonboy @Water Car Engineer is this dhruve mk3??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> @Abingdonboy @Water Car Engineer is this dhruve mk3??


Very cool! I think this is the Mk.4 (effectively the Rudra but without the weapons).

@sancho check it out!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

hkdas said:


> @Abingdonboy @Water Car Engineer is this dhruve mk3??



Yes

One more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Water Car Engineer said:


> One more



The airforce needs to update its cam, the uniform looks ancient.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Water Car Engineer said:


> Yes
> 
> One more




So they are operationalised already.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Roybot said:


> The airforce needs to update its cam, the uniform looks ancient.


Are you referring to the "leaf print" of the guys in the back ground or the paint scheme on the helos?


----------



## hkdas

_Joint Military Exercises:_

*India & US *:

1) Malabar - Navy

2) Yudh Abhyas - Army 

3) Red Flag - Airforce

4) Shatrujeet - Army (Infantry)

5) Vajra Prahar - Army (Special Forces)

6) _Cope India_ - Airforce

*India & France :*

1)Shakti - Army

2) Varuna - Navy

_3)Garuda - Airforce_

*India & UK :*

1)Konkan - Navy

*India & Mangoloia*

1)Nomadic Elephant

*India & Russia :*

1)Indra - Navy

*India & China:*

_1)Hand in Hand_
*India & Srilanka:*

1)Slinex - Navy

*India & Singapore:*

1)Bold Kurukshetra - Army (Tanks)

2) Simbex - Navy

*India & Thailand:*

1)_Maitree_ - But after coup in May 2014, government ordered Indian troops to return.

*India & Maldives:*

1)Ekuverin

*India & Indonesia:*

1)Garud Shakti - Army

*India & Japan:*

1)Jimex - Navy

2) Passex - Navy

3) SEHYOG - KAIJIN 2014 * India Japan coast guard joint exercise (@kochi coast)



*India & Nepal :*

Surya Kiran


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Are you referring to the "leaf print" of the guys in the back ground or the paint scheme on the helos?



Yeah bro the leafy camouflage, looks very outdated.


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Roybot said:


> Yeah bro the leafy camouflage, looks very outdated.


Agreed, some units in the IAF have transitioned over to the current IA camo but a lot of the IAF still seems stuck in the past on this front I don't know why.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Very cool! I think this is the Mk.4 (effectively the Rudra but without the weapons).



It's the MK4 standard with the latest EW upgrades, but it's the other way around, Rudra is based on the Dhruv MK4, with modifications to carry weaponstations and the FLIR / gun combo. 
The interesting part on this Dhruv MK4 is, that it also has the winch that the naval version normally has and the FLIR, which indicates that it's purposly modified for the SAR role within the IAF.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Air warriors at the Air Traffic Control (ATC) of Air Force Station Srinagar controlling the heavy movement of aircraft and helicopters during rescue operations in J&K on 15 Sep 2014.*










*IAF Air Warriors on the lookout, keeping a watch for bird activity and reporting it, thereby providing valuable inputs to the pilots and ensuring safe flying environment at Air Force Station Srinagar on 15 Sep 2014.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

JK FLOODS RELIEF OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hkdas

Here is a rare pic of the first Gnat for IAF being loaded into an IAF C-119 Flying Boxcar in the 50's. And besides is the pic of a disassembled Tejas being loaded into an IAF C-17 Globemaster III in recent days. The Irony of these two pics are that the Transports used on both cases are of US origin, a country which was not exactly a ''historical'' ally of India. Yet to be noted is that IAF always considered American transports to be more versatile than their Soviet counterparts.
@Water Car Engineer @Unknowncommando @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

Guys check this out. Can u I'd the weapon he is carrying. Kalantak excalibar or MCIWS.?????
Coast guard personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 83127
> View attachment 83128
> 
> Guys check this out. Can u I'd the weapon he is carrying. Kalantak excalibar or MCIWS.?????
> Coast guard personnel.




Bro, that's an interesting find..... Not MCIWS, but maybe an improved INSAS.

edit


Looks like M-INSAS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Water Car Engineer said:


> Bro, that's an interesting find..... Not MCIWS, but maybe an improved INSAS.


Yes that I was thinking I didn't get which gun it is. Coz kalantak and excalibar have diff transparent magazine and MCIWS is just in trials and longer than the the gun in PIC. So that's why I asked coz many similarities can be seen in that gun of the guns I mentioned. We usually don't know abt the procurements of coast guard.


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> Indian govt. is currently concentrating on big ticket implementations like *Air-craft carriers (INS Vikrant, INS Vishal) , fighters (Sukhois and MMRCA), destroyers (Kolkata class), corvettes (Kamotra class), frigates (Project 17A), tanks (Arjuns and T-90s), submarines (Nuke Arihants and Scorpenes), helis (Apaches and Chinooks) and missile systems (K4, K15, Agni 3/5/6) etc etc ...* which is going on at a fast pace and en mass level.



Pakistan, and even my own country, is doing the same.
*
Pakistan is also inducting new ships (F-22ps), building more and latest fighter jets (JF-17s' block IIs), deploying and building new tanks (Al Khalid-Is, Al Khalid-IIs), Deploying latest and upgrading existing F-16s (F-16s block 52+, MLU for existing F-16 fleets), inducting force multipliers (Tankers, AWACS etc.) and building new missiles systems (Nasr, naval babur cruise missile) and so on.*

This is at the time when they are fighting a multiple fronts as well.

Pakistan Military does seem to be much more operationally ready and flexible than Indian one. But may be this has to do with multiple factors.



> And i don't want to comment on Pakistani equipments and spoil this thread. But i will better like to contend with India using its existing equipment for some more time, than to arm our soldiers with what Pakistan provides it to its soldiers and SFs.



I'll tell you without any bias.

Pakistani troops look way better than Indian troops.

I've scrolled hundreds, if not thousands, of pictures of different troops in this and other forums. Watched parades and videos etc.

Pakistani troops look better built, better equipped, and their camo is also superior to Indian one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Unknowncommando said:


> Yes that I was thinking I didn't get which gun it is. Coz kalantak and excalibar have diff transparent magazine and MCIWS is just in trials and longer than the the gun in PIC. So that's why I asked coz many similarities can be seen in that gun of the guns I mentioned. We usually don't know abt the procurements of coast guard.




It's AMOGH or MICRO INSAS.



The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Pakistani troops look better built, better equipped, and their camo is also superior to Indian one.



The Indian Army is going to go through a complete overhaul that's worth more than Pakistan's entire annual budget. By 2025, the IA will look scary, to put it the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

bhangi bava said:


> when will f insas program going to be implemented looking at the Pakistan infantry man & their special forces they seem quite well equipped compared to us



Yes, they most definitely do.

But may be its because they are fighting a war and are continuously upgrading their military machine/uniforms/tactics due to the ongoing conflict?

Pakistani ground forces' camo has evolved continuously for past couple of years. And now, it looks really sophisticated and well thought out.



Water Car Engineer said:


> The Indian Army is going go through complete overhaul that's worth more than Pakistan's entire annual budget. By 2025, the IA will look scary, to put it the least.



I hope it gives great result for indian soldiers.

But as of now, Pakistani soldiers most definitely look better built, better equipped than IA soldiers..and Pakistani camo is much more sophisticated/up-to-date compared to Indian camo.

These aren't ramblings or my effort to put indians down in anyway. Not at all. But I'm just stating plain obvious facts.

IA is great institution as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

There was nothing wrong with Pakistan's old camo.






Old camo. I personally think it's better than the new one.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Union Home Minister Rajnath Singh at Thalkobad CRPF camp in Saranda forest of Chaibasa in Jharkhand.
happy to see new govmt interacting with jawans very well. will increase their moral . and taking national security very seriously.
 jai MODI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA TROOPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> Bro, that's an interesting find..... Not MCIWS, but maybe an improved INSAS.
> edit
> Looks like M-INSAS





Unknowncommando said:


> Yes that I was thinking I didn't get which gun it is. Coz kalantak and excalibar have diff transparent magazine and MCIWS is just in trials and longer than the the gun in PIC. So that's why I asked coz many similarities can be seen in that gun of the guns I mentioned. We usually don't know abt the procurements of coast guard.


 As @Water Car Engineer pointed out it looks like it's the AMOGH which makes sense as OFB confirmed a few years back that the IN had bought some AMOGHs for their VBSS and force protection teams so isn't a real surprise the ICG have adopted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Yudh Abhyas 2014 | TeluguTammullu


----------



## Unknowncommando

YUDH ABHYAS 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

HERE MORE PICS OF CG JAWAN WITH AMOGH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 83506
> 
> Union Home Minister Rajnath Singh at Thalkobad CRPF camp in Saranda forest of Chaibasa in Jharkhand.
> happy to see new govmt interacting with jawans very well. will increase their moral . and taking national security very seriously.
> jai MODI



Hero honda Impulse in camo paint would have been a better option.


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Yes, they most definitely do.
> 
> But may be its because they are fighting a war and are continuously upgrading their military machine/uniforms/tactics due to the ongoing conflict?
> 
> Pakistani ground forces' camo has evolved continuously for past couple of years. And now, it looks really sophisticated and well thought out.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it gives great result for indian soldiers.
> 
> But as of now, Pakistani soldiers most definitely look better built, better equipped than IA soldiers..and Pakistani camo is much more sophisticated/up-to-date compared to Indian camo.
> 
> These aren't ramblings or my effort to put indians down in anyway. Not at all. But I'm just stating plain obvious facts.
> 
> IA is great institution as well!



Does Pakistani infantry battalion have MGL,mini UAV,radars to check infiltration,portable radars to see through walls,RL which can fire mutiple type of munition,network centric command with real time information sharing?

The last head to head incident which took place between the IA and PA and got reported was between 4 IA soldiers vs 16 Pakistanis lead by a Capt...the result was 1 dead on the Indian side and 7 on the Pakistani and a retreat by the Pakistanis.

So,you know we are doing pretty well.Pics dont matter in battlefiel and same goes for the looks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 83560
> 
> RANDOMS


Now that kit is something I hope every infantry men the army should have.


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Does Pakistani infantry battalion have MGL,mini UAV,radars to check infiltration,portable radars to see through walls,RL which can fire mutiple type of munition,network centric command with real time information sharing?



Why are you asking me? I do not work in Pakistan Military.

But I do remember @Icarus, who is a Pakistani officer, talking about pin pointing artillery bombardment on militants by using Pakistani-made UAVs.

So it seems that they do have above mentioned things..specially UAVs, portable radars etc.

But you can ask him.



> The last head to head incident which took place between the IA and PA and got reported was between 4 IA soldiers vs 16 Pakistanis lead by a Capt...the result was 1 dead on the Indian side and 7 on the Pakistani and a retreat by the Pakistanis.



What incident is this?

Also, what does it prove? 

Stop being so insecure and childish. You are only making india look like a joke in the eyes of a foreigner. There are many incidents in my homeland where Kurdish fighters killed more Turkish soldiers than losing their own.

Sure, Kurds are better fighting machine than us, right? 

How about countless videos showing Talibans killing more U.S soldiers in a battle/skirmish than losing their own. Sure, proves alot...right? 



> So,you know we are doing pretty well.Pics dont matter in battlefiel and same goes for the looks.



Exactly.

I only talked about camo, and over-all infanty look.

Pakistani soldiers look better armed, with superior camo, and better built.

Their training and fitness is no way any less than IA..because both forces come from same root.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Why are you asking me? I do not work in Pakistan Military.
> 
> But I do remember @Icarus, who is a Pakistani officer, talking about pin pointing artillery bombardment on militants by using Pakistani-made UAVs.
> 
> So it seems that they do have above mentioned things..specially UAVs, portable radars etc.
> 
> But you can ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> What incident is this?
> 
> Also, what does it prove?
> 
> Stop being so insecure and childish. You are only making india look like a joke in the eyes of a foreigner. There are many incidents in my homeland where Kurdish fighters killed more Turkish soldiers than losing their own.
> 
> Sure, Kurds are better fighting machine than us, right?
> 
> How about countless videos showing Talibans killing more U.S soldiers in a battle/skirmish than losing their own. Sure, proves alot...right?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I only talked about camo, and over-all infanty look.
> 
> Pakistani soldiers look better armed, with superior camo, and better built.
> 
> Their training and fitness is no way any less than IA..because both forces come from same root.



When you dont know shit about the equipments of both the Armies then how do you give your expert comment on who is superior?

And it is you who has made childish comments and is being insecure now...and i dont give shit about foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

@IndoUS now look at this pic the infantry man wearing tactical gloves pads new patka and light weight bpj 
the process of modernisation is going on but as no of soldiers is too much thats why it takes time.
@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR yes bro HERO Impulse will be best option good all terrain bike and desi too.




IA TROOPS AT SIACHEN




IAF SUKHOIS




LCH




SU 30 MKI




LCH







IAF DORNIERS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GORKHALI

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Pakistan, and even my own country, is doing the same.
> *Pakistan is also inducting new ships (F-22ps), building more and latest fighter jets (JF-17s' block IIs), deploying and building new tanks (Al Khalid-Is, Al Khalid-IIs), Deploying latest and upgrading existing F-16s (F-16s block 52+, MLU for existing F-16 fleets), inducting force multipliers (Tankers, AWACS etc.) and building new missiles systems (Nasr, naval babur cruise missile) and so on.*
> 
> This is at the time when they are fighting a multiple fronts as well.
> 
> Pakistan Military does seem to be much more operationally ready and flexible than Indian one. But may be this has to do with multiple factors.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you without any bias.
> 
> Pakistani troops look way better than Indian troops.
> 
> I've scrolled hundreds, if not thousands, of pictures of different troops in this and other forums. Watched parades and videos etc.
> 
> Pakistani troops look better built, better equipped, and their camo is also superior to Indian one.


Ooooo Scary indeed....Turkey right ?


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> When you dont know shit about the equipments of both the Armies then how do you give your expert comment on who is superior?



My little illeducated insecure indian friend, I *did not *pass any value judgement as to which army is "superior" ...I just stated that Pakistani soldiers (Note, not Army as an institution) look better equipped, better built, and Pakistani camo is more superior.

Where in the above do I apply that Pakistan Military (which is an institution) is superior to india's?

Remember, soliders looking better equipped doesn't mean "Army" is better equipped.

You see, how insecure and a little crying fool you come out?

Even your own countrymen said exact same thing couple of pages ago. Why are indians such crying babies? Don't you have manner training by your parents?



> And it is you who has made childish comments and is being insecure now...and i dont give shit about foreigners.



No, it is indians who are being insecure.

Pakistani Camo looks better compared to indian one. That's fact. Pakistanis wear upgraded camo with digital-camo inputs. indian camo is plain old type.

Whats so offensive to you here?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

guys must watch these vids very informative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> When you dont know shit about the equipments of both the Armies then how do you give your expert comment on who is superior?
> 
> And it is you who has made childish comments and is being insecure now...and i dont give shit about foreigners.



 Just so you know, Sultan Erdogan is Sarfriz's second ID, after the first one got permanently banned. He is not a turk, he is Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Pakistan Military does seem to be much more operationally ready and flexible than Indian one. But may be this has to do with multiple factors.
> .



Ahh...now the kid claims he didnt said anything except camo.

Read the above quoted expert comment by a chairborne general who knows shit about IA tactis,equipment and operations.

Yet claims PA to be in a better position.



The Sultan Erdogan said:


> My little illeducated insecure indian friend, I *did not *pass any value judgement as to which army is "superior" ...I just stated that Pakistani soldiers (Note, not Army as an institution) look better equipped, better built, and Pakistani camo is more superior.
> 
> Where in the above do I apply that Pakistan Military (which is an institution) is superior to india's?
> 
> Remember, soliders looking better equipped doesn't mean "Army" is better equipped.



Read above..funny kid.


----------



## Unknowncommando

icg personnel with amogh

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Unknowncommando

NIC DOCUS ON BSF IN NAXAL AREAS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP PERSONNEL




ITBP SNIPERS AT LAC
DONT BE SURPRISED TAKEN FROM WEBSITE 100% ITBP SNIPERS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hkdas

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 93918
> View attachment 93919
> View attachment 93920
> View attachment 93921
> View attachment 93922
> View attachment 93923
> View attachment 93924
> View attachment 93925
> View attachment 93926
> 
> ITBP PERSONNEL
> View attachment 93927
> 
> ITBP SNIPERS AT LAC
> DONT BE SURPRISED TAKEN FROM WEBSITE 100% ITBP SNIPERS



NOT A SURPRISE... BUT YOU MAY BE SURPRISED IF I SAY THAT THOSE THERMAL AND OPTICAL SIGHT ARE MADE IN INDIA BY INDIAN COMPANIES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY SNIPER TEAM DURING EX YUDH ABHYAS 2014




IAF DORNIER








SU30 MKI MID AIR REFULLING




LCH




IAF AN32




IA TROOPS SLITHERING FROM AN CHETAK HELI




TEJAS




RAF WOMEN PERSONNEL




DRDO AEW&C

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

mig 29 s




C 130 J AND AN 32s

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Roybot said:


> Just so you know, Sultan Erdogan is Sarfriz's second ID, after the first one got permanently banned. He is not a turk, he is Pakistani.



Oh; then 'Safriz the Ch**tiya' is back here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> There was nothing wrong with Pakistan's old camo.
> 
> View attachment 83196
> 
> 
> Old camo. I personally think it's better than the new one.



Thats early-mid 2000s...

This is 2014:







COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Does Pakistani infantry battalion have MGL,mini UAV,radars to check infiltration,portable radars to see through walls,RL which can fire mutiple type of munition,network centric command with real time information sharing?




No only indians have it..lol.



> *
> The last head to head incident which took place between the IA and PA and got reported was between 4 IA soldiers vs 16 Pakistanis lead by a Capt...the result was 1 dead on the Indian side and 7 on the Pakistani and a retreat by the Pakistanis.*
> 
> So,you know we are doing pretty well.Pics dont matter in battlefiel and same goes for the looks.




You must be on some real good afghani shyt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats early-mid 2000s...
> 
> This is 2014:
> View attachment 107573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No only indians have it..lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be on some real good afghani shyt.



Sorry mate i have a life unlike you hence i am not on a shyt which you would be on to get some dose of a pride considering the deep shyt your country is in.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Sorry mate i have a life unlike you


hence i am not on a shyt which you would be on to get some dose of a pride considering the deep shyt your country is in.[/quote]

Dude i dont want to get into a shyt slining match... and wont even reply after this post... but before pointing at others ... look in the fukin mirror n see the pile of shyt you yourself are stuck in... as for drugs.. yeah sure.. and pigs fly.

TC and say my "salam" to your family..

AK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> hence i am not on a shyt which you would be on to get some dose of a pride considering the deep shyt your country is in.



.[/quote]

Aww..and this is the 10th time you try shyt slinging and back off.

Me and my country are both away from any kinda shyt so i dont know what you talk about.

Regarding the text you quoted..it was not from a dream but Gen Hasnain of the IA claimed that and i do trust him because i know when this happened.

Salam to your family too.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> .



Aww..and this is the 10th time you try shyt slinging and back off.[/QUOTE]

Apparently i only quoted a looney tune making some amazingly wild claims...



> Me and my country are both away from any kinda shyt so i dont know what you talk about.



Kindly try reading the daily paper..




> Regarding the text you quoted..it was not from a dream but Gen Hasnain of the IA claimed that and i do trust him because i know when this happened.




So the proof is some indian army dudes random bs? come on you can do much better? or better yet post in the "Stupid n funny thread"... 



> Salam to your family too.



Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BULLPUP MCIWS ??? REAL OR PHOTOSHOPED ??




MCIWS UNDER TRIALS




IRB INDIAN RESERVE BATTALION PERSONNEL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Apparently i only quoted a looney tune making some amazingly wild claims...
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly try reading the daily paper..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the proof is some indian army dudes random bs? come on you can do much better? or better yet post in the "Stupid n funny thread"...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The random guy was a General of the Corp in charge of Kashmir.

I was only saying that man vs man IA is not poorly equipped or is not as flexible as the PA which someone had claimed.

I still say that PA still doesnt have portable radars to see through walls,radars and cameras with real time information sharing with the infantry platoon,RL which can fire various types of rounds,MGL,mini Uav for recce etc...so how are we poorly equipped?

Regarding being in deep shyt..i believe every country is in some shyt.But we Indians believe we can overcome our every problem and after Modi has become our PM the mood is really positie in the country...unfortunately i do not see anything like that in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 108244
> 
> BULLPUP MCIWS ??? REAL OR PHOTOSHOPED ??
> View attachment 108245
> 
> MCIWS UNDER TRIALS
> View attachment 108246
> 
> IRB INDIAN RESERVE BATTALION PERSONNEL



That image of Bullpup MCIWS is a photoshop .

This is the actual bullpup MCIWS design that went into trials ....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> The random guy was a General of the Corp in charge of Kashmir.



There are several such "irresponsible" comments made by your top brass... be it about "limited nuclear war","surgical strikes" and so on... what matters is proof ... and reliable proof not verbal diarhea,





> I still say that PA still doesnt have portable radars to see through walls,radars and cameras with real time information sharing with the infantry platoon,RL which can fire various types of rounds,MGL,mini Uav for recce etc...so how are we poorly equipped?




Again you are grossly mistaken.. there are no "see through wall radars" rather systems tht rely/paint body heat etc...which are in service with the SF... unlike Discovery india with its luxury to make shows on such stuff we are already involved in a conflict... and nor do or would you see much of our stuff being aired on tv etc... 

Radars n cameras with real time info sharing? are you serious... maybe you need to google or search this forum a little bit more... apart from these we are using systems like Brite Star II and Star Safire III (again accidental reveal).

RL? Rocket launchers?? Do you think only C Gustav RR can fire different rounds?

MGLs? yes Milkors,QZLs,AGLs,HK GMG,Local DSAs AGL etc are in service... there are several reports about MK19 but ... i personally havent seen them so cant confirm it,

As for mini UAVs... seriously? do you think we produce almost every type of UAV (including hand launcher rotor system n fixed wing UAVs) but dont have them in service? seriously..



> Regarding being in deep shyt..i believe every country is in some shyt.But we Indians believe we can overcome our every problem and after Modi has become our PM the mood is really positie in the country...unfortunately i do not see anything like that in Pakistan.



You dont have to worry about us... we are doing fine... violence n vicars have decreased very much... ppl are waking up and giving corrupt officials n politicians a tough time n so on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Presenting an exclusive video of MAV Imperial Eagle (Indian Eagle) in operation.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=644732122290783




i'm little surprised to know that this MAV have the capability to track moving and static targets!!


----------



## acetophenol

hkdas said:


> Presenting an exclusive video of MAV Imperial Eagle (Indian Eagle) in operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=644732122290783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm little surprised to know that this MAV have the capability to track moving and static targets!!



For a exhibition in Banglore,NAL stall was next to my college stall.I saw this video there along with the mini UAVs. I literally begged them for giving me this video, but they didn't, but now here it is, in my harddisk!


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY TROOPS AT SIACHEN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY JAWANS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY JAWANS
































INDIAN ARMY JAWANS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 112066
> 
> View attachment 112067
> View attachment 112068
> View attachment 112069
> View attachment 112070
> View attachment 112071
> View attachment 112072
> View attachment 112073
> View attachment 112074
> View attachment 112075
> 
> INDIAN ARMY TROOPS AT SIACHEN


TROOPS AT SIACHEN PREFER INSAS OVER AK??? MOST OF THE PICS SHOWING JAWANS USING INSAS IN HIGH ALTITUDE AREAS... IS INSAS BETTER THAN AK IN THOSE AREAS??


----------



## imperialmen

kurup said:


> That image of Bullpup MCIWS is a photoshop .
> 
> This is the actual bullpup MCIWS design that went into trials ....
> 
> View attachment 108318



Looks so over designed.

I am so surprised to learn about the MCIWS. Is this the rifle that's going to replace INSAS? Is it any good?


----------



## kurup

imperialmen said:


> Looks so over designed.
> 
> I am so surprised to learn about the MCIWS. Is this the rifle that's going to replace INSAS? Is it any good?



Yes .....and it's in trials .

For more information and discussion ..... DRDO's New Multi-caliber weapon system to replace INSAS


----------



## Unknowncommando

@hkdas dont know exactly bro coz few years back we heard news of cracking of insas mag in the cold conditions of siachen but still they r using it by giving it extra outer insulation and thats not typical AK they r using it is AKM modified version of AK. AND it is almost same as AK and only whole body is black and facility to fix a foregrip(no rail sys).both guns are good if maintainance is good and AKM is lethal but accuracy is less whereas INSAS is accurate and less lethal still i will prefer AKM over AK47 AND INSAS.Otherwise they should be given tavors which will be best for them in that conditions.




















CRPF MTARS







ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA REGULARS




HAL TEJAS








HAL LCH




MIG 29UPG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF























INDIAN ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 118143



Glad to see more and more IA units switching to lighter and more useful gear. The INSAS also looks quite small (maybe its just in the picture) although the the ugly orange paintjob is still nonsense. 

PS: Wish they had lighter body armour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF













IA TROOPS




CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF X95s



















CRPF QRT/ERT(EMERGENCY RESPONCE TEAM) UNIT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## special

guys i found this in FB... anyone have any idea about this incidents?? 


> October 10, 1967: The day Chinese PLA pledged to never attack India directly (A must read for all Indians)
> 
> The shaming history of decisive defeat India faced with the battle with China in 1962 is not the only history that exists, though this is what the Indian history syllabi teaches us Indians for reasons best known to JNU guys and history commission. However the other side is a hush-hush by China and surprisingly by India as well. After the shaming defeat of India in 1962, China dared twice to attack India and lost all conflicts badly and after 10th October 1967, Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA) pledged to never ever attack India directly. The Indians, who are very demoralized with the 1962 war, need to boost up their morals by knowing the exact truth.
> The defeat of Indian Army in the 1962 can be highly credited to the first Indian Prime Minister Jawahar Lal Nehru, the Capitalist of Morning, Communist of Afternoon, Socialist of Evening and some other –ist at night; more than the military excellence of the PLA. It was his moronic decision of deceptive “Hindi Chini Bhai Bhai” that let him convert the ordinance factories into manufacturing units of kitchen equipments and bring down the numerical strength of the Indian Army so as to ensure Indian brother is no threat to Chinese brother however he had literally no caliber to do the reverse. This is what Chinese wanted and it would leave one confused whether this was the Chinese diplomatic excellence or Nehruvian diplomatic spudity!
> 
> When Chinese PLA attacked India in 1962, documented stats reveal their numerical strength in the troops deployed was 80,000 compared to 10,000 to 12,000 strong Indian Army. Highly equipped Chinese Army and their geographical position gave an edge to them than the badly equipped Indian Army. The PLA attacked in a surprised manner and the contemporary media reports say that in the initial attacks itself the Assam Rifles and Sikh Regiments posts were completely lost prompting “angry reactions” from Nehru who “strongly condemned” the strike. Only after the Indian troops retaliated against them with the little resource they had in hand, the Chinese got a taste of conflict, rather than one sided attack. Though up to the time Indian troops could gain the momentum moralized by the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) a nationalist Hindu organization which played a major role in Indian resistance to China, which later was acknowledged by Nehru in Republic Day; the casualties were high. According to documented stats, 1383 Indian soldiers were killed compared to 722 Chinese soldiers. 1047 Indian soldiers were wounded compared to 1697 from Chinese side. 1696 Indian soldiers were missing and 3968 were taken as prisoners of war.
> However there was another side of the story for those who take this defeat as a military defeat. The Indian casualties that occurred, was largely within the initial strikes by PLA when Indian Army was unaware and was unable to defend. However when Indian Army retaliated, the brought down the casualty ratio by killing a large number of Chinese. The PLA observed that the Indians in fighting mode are more than lethal. There are case studies with PLA that document the close quarter combat that happened in those conflicts. The Chinese, unlike Pakistanis know how to respect the opponents and they have shown respect to Indian martyrs. During the conflicts, the Jat and Rajput soldiers used to move out of their cover when their guns were emptied and used to catch the PLA soldiers and thrash them in rocks. One such Indian military man named Major Satan Singh’s bravery has been documented in this regard. There are temples of Indian soldiers in Chinese Territory; they have set up in respect to those soldiers. The Gurkhas’ Khukri (dagger) powered by their war slogan “Jai Ma Kali Ayo Gorkhali” wrecked havoc among the Chinese troops. However cheered by the statistical factors, Chinese forgot the military qualities of the Indian soldiers.
> 
> During 1965 Indo-Pak war there happened several small scale military skirmishes between Indian and Chinese troops. China wanted to intrude into the Indian Territory and gain strategic position so that they can engage India in a manner that Indian military attention is divided between Pakistan and China. However the Indian Army thwarted all these attacks and Chinese authorities withdrew due to “heavy casualties” compared to “moderate loss” of India.
> But in 1967 China planned another full fledge military strike against India and chose Sikkim as the warfront. There were several Chinese proxies in Sikkim which were tasked to carry out sabotage operations against Indian Army to assist the Chinese PLA. The Chinese invasion was in two phases, the first one from 7th to 13th September and the second one from 1st to 10th October.
> At the strategic Nathu-La Pass the adamant China which rejected the McMohan Line, initiated heavy artillery firing on the Indian troops which Indian counterparts retaliated in kind. During the 1965 conflict the Chinese tried to capture Nathu-La and Jelep-La Pass. Indian Government due to their lack of confidence asked the Indian troops to vacate the pass however Major General Sangat Singh, the GOC of 17 Mountain Division refused to vacate and pledged to fight till death. He wrote to the government that this step will hand over a tactical advantage to the Chinese PLA.
> The Chinese PLA threatened through loudspeakers that if Indians don’t withdraw, 1962 type casualties will repeat however Indians were in avenging mood. The PLA used to march in large number but then halted and marched back without firing at Indians. The defensive posture of Indians, bought time and 18 Rajput Regiment was reinforced. On 7th the PLA started heavy assault with MMG and artillery. That’s when Mountaineers, Grenadiers and Rajputs striked back and after a week of close quarter combat, Chinese suffered heavy casualties which number more than 300 dead and 450 wounded according to Chinese estimate which number the Indial tolls up to 89 however Indian authorities claim it to be 65. Around 145 were wounded.
> 
> But this conflicted extended even up to Sikkim. From 1st to 10th of October, the Chinese PLA attacked Chola area to avenge what happened in Lathu-La but here too the Chinese lost 40 elite commandos. Under the leadership of Major KB Joshi of 7/11 Gorkha Regiment, the Indian troops battled one of the close quarter combats in military history. The conflict started with a tussle, between Chinese and Indian soldier, a Chinese JCO bayoneted Indian Subedar Naik Gyan Bahadur Limbu’s hand and in a swift reaction Limbu chopped both hands of the Chinese JCO with his Khukri (dagger). After that another Indian soldier Devi Prasad Limbu, a rifleman chopped off heads of 5 Chinese soldiers within moment. Skirmish began after that and a 10 days close quarter combat started that ended on 10th. Major KB Joshi himself concluded the Twin Hut and Black Rock operations.
> After this war, a shaming defeat the Chinese never dared to attack India directly. They knew the difference between Indian diplomatic inefficiency and military excellence and in border they have to face the latter. That’s the obvious reason they didn’t help their war ally Pakistan in 1971 and 1999 directly.
> October 10, 1967: The day Chinese PLA... - W.O.W- Weapons Of the World | Facebook


----------



## special




----------



## Unknowncommando

IA TROOPS DURING EX INDRA 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 126043
> View attachment 126044
> View attachment 126045
> View attachment 126046
> View attachment 126047
> View attachment 126048
> View attachment 126049
> View attachment 126050
> View attachment 126051
> View attachment 126052
> 
> IA TROOPS DURING EX INDRA 2014




Great pics!

I thought Indra was an exercise for the two navies? 

Anyways, good to see them (our guys) with new gear  

Although new body armour is still missing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA 2014
@Koovie yes bro improving but it will take time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF PERSONNEL




BSF PERSONNEL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

Indian Army In Russia During INDRA 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 126091
> View attachment 126092
> View attachment 126093
> View attachment 126094
> View attachment 126095
> View attachment 126096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126097
> View attachment 126098
> 
> INDRA 2014
> @Koovie yes bro improving but it will take time



True.
BTW, arent those gloves for cold weather use?! They seem to be way to warm.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

hkdas said:


> TROOPS AT SIACHEN PREFER INSAS OVER AK??? MOST OF THE PICS SHOWING JAWANS USING INSAS IN HIGH ALTITUDE AREAS... IS INSAS BETTER THAN AK IN THOSE AREAS??



INSAS rifle is prefered for conventional military opponents due to 5.56 mm rounds which allows larger number of ammo rounds to be carried and is more accurate than kalashnikov.AKs are prefered for counterinsurgency ops in LOC kashmir and moaist areas.Since there is no infiltration in siachen glacier only pak army insas is prefered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Water Car Engineer said:


>


@Abingdonboy , @nair , @sancho ,@AUSTERLITZ
If I am not wrong,the Nirbhay launcher is based on the DRDO developed and L&T made 'BrahMos Universal Vertical Missile Launcher'.




From L&T website:


> The modular design of
> this FCS facilitates adapting this system
> to different missile clusters and classes of platform.


So I think our ships will be able to carry both BrahMos and Nirbhay interchanged or together.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

acetophenol said:


> @Abingdonboy , @nair , @sancho
> If I am not wrong,the Nirbhay launcher is based on the DRDO developed and L&T made 'BrahMos Universal Vertical Missile Launcher'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From L&T website:



Yes, 










When it's inducted it'll be inclosed and ruggedlized like with Parhaar.


----------



## acetophenol

Water Car Engineer said:


> Yes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's inducted it'll be inclosed and ruggedlized like with Parhaar.


Great! A ship carrying both BrahMos (with primary as anti ship role) and Nirbhay (primary as Anti surface role) will be awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

acetophenol said:


> Great! A ship carrying both BrahMos (with primary as anti ship role) and Nirbhay (primary as Anti surface role) will be awesome!



Kolkata-class destroyer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

acetophenol said:


> @Abingdonboy , @nair , @sancho ,@AUSTERLITZ
> If I am not wrong,the Nirbhay launcher is based on the DRDO developed and L&T made 'BrahMos Universal Vertical Missile Launcher'.
> 
> So I think our ships will be able to carry both BrahMos and Nirbhay interchanged or together.



I don't think so, the size of Nirhbhay and Brahmos is very different:

Nirbhay / Brahmos

Length 6 m / 8.55 m 
Diameter 0.52 m / 0.64 m

So you can't simply use the same launcher for both, that might change though with the Brahmos M again, which is more similar to Nirbhays size.


----------



## acetophenol

sancho said:


> I don't think so, the size of Nirhbhay and Brahmos is very different:
> 
> Nirbhay / Brahmos
> 
> Length 6 m / 8.55 m
> Diameter 0.52 m / 0.64 m
> 
> So you can't simply use the same launcher for both, that might change though with the Brahmos M again, which is more similar to Nirbhays size.


That came to my mind,but isn't it possible with adaptible cover for Nirbhay? Like the 105mm LAHAT was fired from 120mm Arjun gun using covers.


----------



## sancho

acetophenol said:


> That came to my mind,but isn't it possible with adaptible cover for Nirbhay? Like the 105mm LAHAT was fired from 120mm Arjun gun using covers.



But then the launchers would still be designed for Brahmos only (length and diameter), while the "covers2 just make them useable for Nirbhay too. However if you look at the pics above, the Nirbhay launcher seems to be only as long as the missile itself, so around 6m, which rejects the use of Brahmos from them.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sancho said:


> But then the launchers would still be designed for Brahmos only (length and diameter), while the "covers2 just make them useable for Nirbhay too. However if you look at the pics above, the Nirbhay launcher seems to be only as long as the missile itself, so around 6m, which rejects the use of Brahmos from them.



Right now its premature to speculate either way; since the Nirbhay is in a very early stage of trials. Even its launcher as seen in the pics, seems to be a very early design. Later, there may well be some kind of universal launcher viz. VLS for ship-board use. At this stage, hard to even say whether DRDO itself is thinking on those lines.


----------



## sancho

Capt.Popeye said:


> Later, there may well be some kind of universal launcher viz. VLS for ship-board use.



No denying in that, the question however was for which missile? Universal launcher for Nirbhay and Brahmos 1, unlikely, for Nirbhay and Brahmos M, very likely. But then again, both missiles are expected to be tube launched by subs in a similar way too, which is not possible with Brahmos 1.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Integrated Test Range (ITR) Chandipur






High gain telemetry to capture health (temp, pressure etc) of a long range missile at ITR.






Electro optical tracking system, fitted with cameras to track Missile launches at ITR


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy units fixing power lines in Visag after Cyclone Hudhud:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*Prime Minister Modi with troops in Siachin, Jammu and Kashmir, India.
















































*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

turbo charged said:


> *distorted shaklon walay mushrikeen.kaisi phitkaar peri hui hai in ki shakon pai*



Why are they wearing bags on their hands. Instead of spending money on useless weapons in order to get kickbacks maybe they should spent some money buying proper gloves


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

noksss said:


>



Many militaries discourage body building as it undermine physical fitness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Bossman said:


> Many militaries discourage body building as it undermine physical fitness.



Absolutely. Body -Building has little relationship to Fitness. Like the difference between Style and Substance.


----------



## RKO

noksss said:


>


what is that??? dhaksha??? 
OT: plz provide link to your profile pic (hq)


----------



## AMDR

Indian Sniper overlooks cricket match in Chennai


----------



## The Huskar

INS Kolkata Crest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

RKO said:


> what is that??? dhaksha???
> OT: plz provide link to your profile pic (hq)


ha ha here we go
Beautiful eyes girl woman - Muslim Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RKO

noksss said:


> ha ha here we go
> Beautiful eyes girl woman - Muslim Blog


thnx... she will be my wallpaper for sometime!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo




----------



## Unknowncommando

THIS IS CUTE PIC A JAWAN WITH HIS BABY 




IAF C17 




A IA MADRAS REGIMENT JAWAN




IA TROOPS IN FRANCE DURING EX SHAKTI 2013




IA WOMEN PERSONNEL




BSF CREEK CROCODILE COMMANDO




INS KOLKATA




IA TROOPS TRAINING




CISF




ITBP COMMANDOS DURING NAXAL OPERATION

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

4 Terrorists killed in Handwara encounter in north Kashmir

Acting on a specific information about the presence of 3 to 4 Lashkar militants in Waderballa forest, Indian Army’s 21 Rashtriya Rifles, 32 Rashtriya Rifles and 30 Rashtriya Rifles had jointly cordoned off the area on October 13.

The gunfight had started in the Waderballa forest area in Zatchaldara on Tuesday morning, sixteen days after police's counter insurgency group and Indian Army units launched a combing operation after they were fired upon. One trooper had martyred in the firing on Oct 13. 

During the initial gunfight, a militant got killed and a Junior Commanding Officer of 30 RR sustained serious bullet wounds

The JCO Rajesh Kumar of 14 Mahar who has been earlier attached with 30 Rashtriya Rifles was martyred on the spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Koovie

noksss said:


>




1.) Utterly desperate caption which is unworthy for our Army

2.) Bodybuilders like him are wasting time for aesthetics only.....

3.) Typical BS you see on FB these days...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

FLOGGERS AT HASIMARA AFB





RR OPERATION KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS
NEW PICS FROM HANDWARA VILLAGE NORTH KASHMIR 2 MORE MILITANTS KILLED TOLL REACHES 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

hkdas said:


>


In Last picture why they are wearing white boats ?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Zarvan said:


> In Last picture why they are wearing white boats ?



Those are snow boots.


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

Laskar e Taioba's 3 infiltrator have been killed by "Rastriya Rifles"( INDIAN ARMY)in J&k.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 138895
> View attachment 138897
> View attachment 138898
> View attachment 138899
> View attachment 138901
> View attachment 138903
> View attachment 138904
> View attachment 138905
> View attachment 138906
> View attachment 138907
> 
> INDIAN ARMY CT OPS
> NEW PICS FROM HANDWARA VILLAGE NORTH KASHMIR 2 MORE MILITANTS KILLED TOLL REACHES 4




So the Army started to use MTARs as well!


----------



## hkdas

Koovie said:


> So the Army started to use MTARs as well!


i think they are BSF or CRPF....


----------



## hkdas

https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net...=203b316a6dfddb9455b2b7d4f9a471ec&oe=54DECBF1


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Shakti refuels the USS Carl Vinson


----------



## SQ8




----------



## Capt.Popeye

Oscar said:


> View attachment 143818



Now, @Oscar that sure is quite a bit of 'camo-colors'.


----------



## SQ8

Capt.Popeye said:


> that sure is quite a bit of 'camo-colors'.



I wonder how long one has to wait to see this in colours.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Juggernautjatt

NSG with BSF commando





PARAs in Leh








RFI made Multiple grenade launcher (40mm)




An Operative (RR) Points Carl Gustav 84 mm rl (mk3) Towards A Terrorists Hideout. 




Green Ghost (RR)




Indian peacekeeper training soldiers of Democratic Republic of Congo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Juggernautjatt said:


> NSG with BSF commando
> View attachment 144949
> 
> PARAs in Leh
> View attachment 144951



in 1st pics there in no NSG.. that pak ranger and BSF
in 2nd pics is para commandos in US not in Leh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

hkdas said:


> in 1st pics there in no NSG.. that pak ranger and BSF
> in 2nd pics is para commandos in US not in Leh...


Thanks for correcting. Infact about second pic I was confused abt paras & garuds.


----------



## Shinigami



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

any indian military forces use a 50 cal weapon with suppressor like this one?? this is the 1st time i see a man firing a 50 cal rifle in standing mode..


----------



## Koovie

hkdas said:


> any indian military forces use a 50 cal weapon with suppressor like this one?? this is the 1st time i see a man firing a 50 cal rifle in standing mode..



No. Only the Mumbai Police use those rifles here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

Juggernautjatt said:


> NSG with BSF commando
> View attachment 144949
> 
> PARAs in Leh
> View attachment 144951
> 
> View attachment 144952
> 
> RFI made Multiple grenade launcher (40mm)
> View attachment 144953
> 
> An Operative (RR) Points Carl Gustav 84 mm rl (mk3) Towards A Terrorists Hideout.
> View attachment 144955
> 
> Green Ghost (RR)
> View attachment 144956
> 
> Indian peacekeeper training soldiers of Democratic Republic of Congo
> View attachment 144957


Mate the 1st picture is of a Pakistani Ranger special Op. soldier(dressed in black).The NSG hasn't been deployed at the Wagah border till date,plus both the SRG and the SAG wings of the NSG use MP-5 as their primary CQB weapon and Sig-551 as assault and marksman rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Juggernautjatt said:


> NSG with BSF commando
> View attachment 144949



The guy in black is a Pak (Punjab) Ranger... 




.


On topic ... Ranger & BSF pics



































Juggernautjatt said:


> Indian peacekeeper training soldiers of Democratic Republic of Congo
> View attachment 144957



This must be an old pic... Congo has banned indian peacekeepers... after the ehm.. sad incidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## || |\| ||)) || /\\ |\|

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This must be an old pic... Congo has banned indian peacekeepers... after the ehm.. sad incidents.



Naw, the pic was taken around last year. Yes what happened was unfortunate and sickening. However your soldiers are no angels either. Apparently your soldiers have a fetish for little Haitian boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

|| |\| ||)) || /\\ |\| said:


> Naw, the pic was taken around last year. Yes what happened was unfortunate and sickening. However your soldiers are no angels either. Apparently your soldiers have a fetish for little Haitian boys.


not soldiers son,. 2 cops... sentenced for what the did... unlike... yours who dont even leave their own countryfellows... forget congolese minors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAL LCH TD 3




TD 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 146904
> 
> HAL LCH TD 3
> View attachment 146905
> 
> TD 2



I really hope they don't screw this up like Tejas. HAL is not very reliable as a maker.


----------



## osama zafar

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HeadHunter

What a bunch of freaking nerds((


----------



## Abingdonboy

Oscar said:


> I wonder how long one has to wait to see this in colours.


2-3 years more (depending on how fast Boeing can deliver) 

Any chance of seeing the CH-47F in IAF colours?


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Mumbai, INS Talwar and INS Deepak in Port Louis, Mauritius:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

DotHeadHunter said:


> What a bunch of freaking nerds((



Why did you sign up on PDF anyways?


----------



## Koovie

DotHeadHunter said:


> You Indians hate Pakistan with passion right ?What are you doing on a Pakistani forum?



Because discussing issues with just one side is boring

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

|| |\| ||)) || /\\ |\| said:


> Like that makes it any better? They were there for a *peacekeeping* mission. Anyway I don't except you or your kind to condemn it, going by your history and present circumstances. Now shoo and don't dirty up this thread with your filth.



2 cops who got sentenced.. vs an army tht got banned from entering congo.. great comparison... as for history yeah... can post a bunch of pics and news from your countru... and regarding dirt and filth..thats you and what your doing on our (Pak) forum... Pathetic.


----------



## Ankur Gupta

Superb.


----------



## Abingdonboy

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B1V3RvUCUAMxEu5.jpg:large
IAF MiG-23 pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B1V3RvUCUAMxEu5.jpg:large
> IAF MiG-23 pilots



Nice find! 

Love those old Soviet flying suits and helmets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B1V3RvUCUAMxEu5.jpg:large
> IAF MiG-23 pilots



It must be MiG 25 .....


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

LCH Prototype 3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Army ALHs rolling off the production line:





https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-g.ak/..._=1424304607_b00e5a62d06cec4192c573dce61df9a8


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA T72 TANKS DURING PARADE AT PATHANKOT







IA BOFORS




IL76




IA TRUCKS




ICG EXERCISE







IAF SARANG TEAM


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY PARAMILITARY CT OPS


----------



## Jayanta

Flintlock said:


> I think in the 21st century battlefield, agility and brains count for more.
> 
> This is not the 11the century AD when a bunch of 6.5 foot tall Afghans could overrun the battlefield with sheer physical force and stamina.



Go and search for the word "one man army"...... a 5.6 foot tall Gorkha demolished 12 such 6.5 foot tall Talibanis.

Afghanistan: Gurkha honoured for lone fight against Taliban - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

Indian Army Soldiers undergoing CQB during exercise


----------



## Juggernautjatt

kurup said:


> It must be MiG 25 .....


I think they are Mig-21 U pilots. They used fullface helmets during reconnaissance missions in late 60s & 70s. Infact Mig-21 FLs & Us were capable high altitude interceptors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

_The Chinese and Indian armies hold "Hand-in-Hand 2014" joint counterterrorism military training drill in India. The drill will last for 10 days. A company of 139 soldiers from southwest China's Chengdu Military Command joined their Indian counterparts and conduct drills in urban cities and townships.This drill is the fourth of its kind between the two countries' armies.The first was in southwest China's Yunnan Province in 2007; followed by another in Belgaum, India, in 2008; and in southwest China's Sichuan in 2013.The previous three drills were focused on mountainous areas._













ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY POLICE CAPFs CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY TANKS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

What does Schools of Pakistan teach about 1971 war ? | Defence Lover
i found this in fb...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

In a joint operation by 46 RR and State Police a hideout was busted in general area Baramula, J&K. A large cache of arms and ammunition to include
Sniper - 01, RPG rds - 06, RPG boosters - 06 (1 ft green tubes) & Disposable RL - 02 were recovered.







RR JAWANS USING EOTECH SIGHTS ON THIER AKs




CRPF JAWANS IN JK







JK POLICE SOG JAWANS RECOVERED ARMS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

The abundance of grenades and the variety of them indicates a change in tactics by the terrorists. A similar change has been seen in tactics of terrorists attack on Karachi airport and PNS Mehran. The terrorists seem to be favouring grenades as a weapons of choice.
Also shows logistics and tactics training of the terrorist organization might overlap.


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN AND CHINESE ARMY TROOPS DURING EX.HAND IN HAND 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> INDIAN AND CHINESE ARMY TROOPS DURING EX.HAND IN HAND 2014



Which regiment is shown here ??? 

They look much better equipped now  And glad to see very basic protection equipment like knee protectors becoming standard issue for regular units!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Koovie said:


> Which regiment is shown here ???
> 
> They look much better equipped now  And glad to see very basic protection equipment like knee protectors becoming standard issue for regular units!


Maratha Light Infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> INDIAN AND CHINESE ARMY TROOPS DURING EX.HAND IN HAND 2014


Hmmm interesting- they are wearing new vests/plate carriers (reminds me of what was proposed under F-INSAS), not the new webbing that had become more prevalent of late in the IA.

This kind:









Liking the new vests/plate carriers of the Maratha Li! Now can we get some bloody standardisation!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

Everybody got a 9mm as their secondry weapon. I wonder this is really a modernisation or just for the exercises only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SUDIP said:


> Everybody got a 9mm as their secondry weapon. I wonder this is really a modernisation or just for the exercises only


Nothing is "for sure" this is the unit's standard issue kit. I'm guessing these are members of the battalion's Ghatak platoon so will naturally have CQB specific gear.


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY TROOPS ARNIA ENCOUNTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

Unknowncommando said:


> ARMY CT OPS



Can some one please tell something about this new helmet or give it's name ? Is it a new one or just camo wrapped around the old one ?


----------



## Unknowncommando

army soldier runs after a drone being sent for surveillance during a gunbattle with armed militants at Pindi Khattar village in Arnia border sector










more pics from ARNIA ENCOUNTER




















INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


> army soldier runs after a drone being sent for surveillance



@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP COMMANDO NEW DIGI CAMO FOR NAXAL AREAS



















BSF SNIPER







CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

More pics of encounter in Pindi Kathar village in Arnia sub-sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

http://***************/attachments/n3-jpg.4503/











EX AVIA INDRA 2014
http://***************/attachments/n3-jpg.3710/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

MIG-29 UPG in Russia.





*Camouflaged color scheme on Rifle*





Can anyone identify what are those cylindrical objects on the back of soldier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA BRDM 2 in action





























IA DURING ARNIA ENCOUNTER
@Juggernautjatt they are CARL GUSTAV RL rounds which is in background.


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP TROOPS 
now new ballistic helmets new AKMs INSASs with UBGL and new DIGI camo and vests bpjs issued to all troops




BMP T90s in THAR deserts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Juggernautjatt said:


> MIG-29 UPG in Russia.
> View attachment 160206
> 
> 
> *Camouflaged color scheme on Rifle*
> View attachment 160207
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify what are those cylindrical objects on the back of soldier?



Those are re-load rounds for the Carl Gustaf RL. The Carl Gustaf team always works in pairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

\
ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

NAVY DAY 2014

















BSF JAWANS AT WAGAH BORDER
















INDIAN ARMY JAWANS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

Navy Day Celebration pictures from Vizag  (sorry for low quality images)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

PICS FROM OPERATION IN URI AND SHRINAGAR


----------



## Unknowncommando

MORE PICS FROM YESTERDAY'S ENCOUNTERS


----------



## Unknowncommando

@danish_vij dude by mistake i posted that pic actually that pic is from arnia encounter where BMP were used must have got a hit from BMP canon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

danish_vij said:


> we can clearly see a *headshot! and a asssburn*



Yeah.... a half _Tandoori Terrorist_. Smokin' good, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAC 1




















INS VIKRAMADITYA ON NAVY DAY

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

The Indian Army says it hasn't seen better equipped terrorist infiltrators in all it years of operations in Jammu & Kashmir. Between December 1-3, in an operation codenamed Jatti Gali for the forbidding forested nook at 14,000 feet in the Naugam sector of Baramulla, soldiers of a Garhwal Rifles unit took out six 'foreign' (the Army's euphemism for Pakistani) terrorists. The terrorists had Swiss-made snow clothing and boots (with crampons) and were carrying more weapons & equipment per man than ever encountered before. Among their kit was a huge quantity of grenades, batteries, ammunition for assault rifles, digital navigation consoles, wire-cutters, satellite phones, snow boots and a large quantity of high-energy food.
LIVEFIST: Indian Army Killed 6 Pak Terrorists In High-Altitude J&K This Week; Here's What They Were Carrying

Indian Army shows Pak the proof | Watch the video - Yahoo India

*There's a new terror threat in Kashmir*
*Uri terrorists were as well armed as NSG commandos.*
POLITICS
| 2-minute read | 08-12-2014



SANDEEP UNNITHAN
@sandeepunnithan

Two items caught my attention from a neat line of assault rifles, ammunition and food packets, the army recovered from six dead Lashkar Taiba terrorists in Uri on December 5: a pair of sawn-off shotguns. Barrels chopped off to make them lethal in confined spaces, stocks removed for easy concealment. Why shotguns, one would ask, when the terrorists had far more effective AK-47s? I sent the picture to a friend in the special forces. His short response startled me. "Shotguns for opening locked/ latched doors. Indicates change in training/ equipping". It then struck me where I had seen shotguns being used. At the National Security Guard (NSG) training area in Manesar where commandos blasted away door hinges and locks to burst into rooms during hostage-rescue training. A 12-gauge shotgun pressed against door fittings delivers a concentrated burst of pellets that will shatter door fittings in a way that an assault rifle cannot.






I then recalled the eerie CCTV footage of the four terrorists at the Taj, kicking at hotel doors to capture hostages. Over a two hundred guests were saved because they barricaded themselves inside The Chambers.

Except these terrorists at Uri were not carrying the shotguns to rescue hostages. Most likely, to capture them. At the Uri camp, they were fortunately neutralised before they actually got a chance to use the "door openers" or the 25 shot shells. But they did use one or more light anti-tank rockets which they carried, to destroy the guard bunkers of the army unit in Uri; military-style ready to eat meals specially packed to withstand a march through three feet of snow and temperatures of eight degrees below zero where they crossed the Line of Control. They had two night vision binoculars and four radio sets. In short, everything an Indian army special forces team would carry into a mission.

As five terrorists hit the camp from two directions at 3 am, a sixth terrorist was positioned on the road outside. He ambushed a Quick Reaction Team Gypsy carrying Lt Colonel Sankalp Kumar. The jeep overturned killing the officer and a soldier. It would be another few hours before the six terrorists could be neutralised, fittingly, by an army special forces unit.

The 15 Corps Commander Lt General Subrata Saha’s December 7 statement in Srinagar that “the terrorists were highly trained, like special forces, to carry out the attacks” marks an ominous rise in the profile of cross-border terrorists. Terrorists who, like the ten who struck at Mumbai on November 26, 2008 are not just well motivated, but equipped, trained and tasked like the commandos they are pitted against.

There's a new terror threat in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imperialmen

danish_vij said:


> we can clearly see a *headshot! and a asssburn*



Who are these guys? I am very uninformed about such things. Why do they seem to be wearing army fatigues and gloves and stuff? Don't they usually wear pyjamas and stuff?

Are these Indian soldiers?


----------



## Sam Manekshaw



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam Manekshaw



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP FORCE

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hkdas

An Infantry solider exhibiting his firing skills at the Hanumanthapuram Firing Range near Chengalpattu in Tamil Nadu.





@ Counter Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School’ (CIJWS), Vairengte in Mizoram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

hkdas said:


> An Infantry solider exhibiting his firing skills at the Hanumanthapuram Firing Range near Chengalpattu in Tamil Nadu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Counter Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School’ (CIJWS), Vairengte in Mizoram.



Why are they shooting in this position ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Koovie said:


> Why are they shooting in this position ?







Encyclopedia of Bullseye Pistol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

HAL propels fortunes of Koraput Engine Division with gen-next projects:



















Read more at: HAL propels fortunes of Koraput Engine Division with gen-next projects - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Why are they shooting in this position ?


It's more what you see in recreational/sport shooting than in military use these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

@Abingdonboy
p- 8 and tu-39 of IN navy is flying over kotayam any idea why??


----------



## Koovie

hkdas said:


> @Abingdonboy
> p- 8 and tu-39 of IN navy is flying over kotayam any idea why??



Which direction? 

They are likely flying from or to Kochi. You can see IN aircraft flying over the Ernakulam district from time to time


----------



## hkdas

Koovie said:


> Which direction?
> 
> They are likely flying from or to Kochi. You can see IN aircraft flying over the Ernakulam district from time to time



flying to north direction... i think they are circling they are flying at an interwell of 2- 3 min. p-8 is flying too low that i can read that INDIAN NAVY marking on that plane.


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> @Abingdonboy
> p- 8 and tu-39 of IN navy is flying over kotayam any idea why??


Routine exercise more than likely. These guys will be flying daily training missions and they will add variety to their training.


----------



## hkdas

Koovie said:


> Which direction?
> 
> They are likely flying from or to Kochi. You can see IN aircraft flying over the Ernakulam district from time to time



bro, i'm in college hostel, mobiles are restricted here. i have taken some pics form from a nokia 5130v-2 used by a bengali labor, pics quality is too low.



Abingdonboy said:


> Routine exercise more than likely. These guys will be flying daily training missions and they will add variety to their training.



no its not routine excercise.. they are circling over here...


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> no its not routine excercise.. they are circling over here...


It's impossible to know bro, could be a routine exercise could be something else....


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Teg's VBSS team:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> INS Teg's VBSS team:


protective gear is good but still using WW2 smg should replace it ASAP




BSF JAWANS PRACTICING ON INSAS RIFLE SIMULATER







BSF JAWANS




BSF WOMEN BATTALION 










CRPF







CISF WOMEN BATTALION




INDIAN NAVY 5 TU142M IN FORMATION

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> protective gear is good but still using WW2 smg should replace it ASAP


Exactly! Considering almost every other unit is getting brand new small arms (BSF- MX4/X-95, CRPF-X-95, ICG- AMOGH, ITBP- MP-5s, CISF- MP-5s etc etc) it is crazy they are still using the WW2 era Sten SMGs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sms

Unknowncommando said:


>


This thing is bigger than I thought. Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=684126278351367








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=684193398344655




#‎BreakingNews‬ Here's the official DRDO video of NLCA ‪#‎NP1‬ ski-jump from SBTF at INS Hansa, today.







































INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> INS ARIHANT



Not INS Arihant bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Unknowncommando said:


> INS ARIHANT



Scorpene SSK .............. Not Arihant .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

December 1971 Pakistani General Niazi_ After Surrender, Giving Lunch in Honour of Indian Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Pakistani Army ISPR Official giving Guard of Honour to General Jagjit Singh Arora after defeat at 1971 war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

DIRECT ACTION said:


> Pakistani Army ISPR Official giving Guard of Honour to General Jagjit Singh Arora after defeat at 1971 war





DIRECT ACTION said:


> View attachment 178064
> 
> December 1971 Pakistani General Niazi_ After Surrender, Giving Lunch in Honour of Indian Forces



Very interesting pics. 

Both sides officers were strongly influenced by the British idea of an officer as a true gentleman and I guess many of the higher ranking ones even trained, served and fought shoulder by shoulder in the pre 1947 era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Gen Dalbir Singh, COAS and all Ranks of the Indian Army convey their best wishes to the people of Goa on “Goa Liberation Day





Laddus from their Motherland : WW II, Vicchio, Italy 1944





Delegation from Bangladesh paying tributes to the Heroes of 1971 on the occasion of Vijay Diwas at Fort William, Kolkatta#1971War






Lt Gen MMS Rai, Army Commander Eastern Command & Vice Admiral Satish Soni paying tributes to the Heroes of 1971 on the occasion of Vijay Diwas at Fort William, Kolkatta





Farewell Parade at Dhaka 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=313837952146174









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=313834932146476









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=313828015480501









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=292463907616912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Abingdonboy said:


> Exactly! Considering almost every other unit is getting brand new small arms (BSF- MX4/X-95, CRPF-X-95, ICG- AMOGH, ITBP- MP-5s, CISF- MP-5s etc etc) it is crazy they are still using the WW2 era *Sten SMGs*



Sterling SMG bro, not Sten SMG! Later replaced the former.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

acetophenol said:


> Sterling SMG bro, not Sten SMG! Later replaced the former.


Thanks for the correction, still not any better  still WW2 era junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks for the correction, still not any better  still WW2 era junk.



Well there is arguing its old, but its unfair to call it junk. OFB had them in production and still shows them in their list of products, so their make may not be old. The British used them till '94, from 1953, in active service. The span of their service shows how good it was. The British troops favored them for its compact size, reliability and firepower . And its the only silenced weapon that is locally produced.

There is no arguing everything good has to end one day, that our troops needs to equipped with more modern guns, but let just not call the Sterling SMG "junk"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

acetophenol said:


> Well there is arguing its old, but its unfair to call it junk. OFB had them in production and still shows them in their list of products, so their make may not be old. The British used them till '94, from 1953, in active service. The span of their service shows how good it was. The British troops favored them for its compact size, reliability and firepower . And its the only silenced weapon that is locally produced.
> 
> There is no arguing everything good has to end one day, that our troops needs to equipped with more modern guns, but let just not call the Sterling SMG "junk"



i think you forget to mention its accuracy....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=686433464787315





Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Panchi packs a punch during first flight


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Celebrating X-Mas at 14,000 ft

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Operation Cactus : A classic example of assistance to Neighbours in distress

On 3 Nov 1988, Indian Govt received a distress call from the President of the Republic of Maldives. Indian Govt responded and entrusted the task to 50 (I) Para Bde. The task involved swift planning and execution at a location more than 3000 kms away. The Brigade cracked the primary task of rescuing the President with in 4 hours of its landing and wounded up the whole operation in 16 hours.

In all more than 100 rebels were captured with huge quantities of Arms and Ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Army imparts skill training to locals in J&K:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Indian Army imparts skill training to locals in J&K:




The greatest impact of such IA programs is in Ladakh. There is no family in Ladakh that is not benefited in some way or the other through such means. Recently I reviewed the work of some Orgns. that are working as Facilitators in this regard and helped to edit a documentary on this. Ladakh has been secured, both in body and mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Capt.Popeye said:


> The greatest impact of such IA programs is in Ladakh. There is no family in Ladakh that is not benefited in some way or the other through such means. Recently I reviewed the work of some Orgns. that are working as Facilitators in this regard and helped to edit a documentary on this. Ladakh has been secured, both in body and mind.


This is the only way the Kashmir issue is going to die (and why it is slowly but surely)- give the people jobs, make their lives better and demonstrate they are better off with India than the alternative. At the same time aggressively go after the hardcore elements who are just looking to destabilise the region and inflict damage to India and her people along with completly sealing the LoC to cut down the number of proxies coming in. 

Thankfully this is exactly what the GoI/IA are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

from pakistan with love....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INFANTRY TRAINING










IN CHIEF




IA UAV OPERATIVES










HAND IN HAND 2014




AVIA INDRA 2014




MILITARY POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY PERSONNEL IN ASSAM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Indian Army rescues about 600 tourists between Nathu La & Gangtok in Sikkim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOME RANDOMS FROM ARMY CRPF AND JK POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

DRDO made NVG...





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551683495790002176


----------



## Unknowncommando

IM RANDOMS

IM RAN


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF MI-26

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION




----------



## Sneaker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Galgotias held a hostage rescue mock drill by the black cat commando's and UP police as campus one as it is one of the most prominent landmark of Greater noida and has thousands of students and faculty members whose protection and security is of utmost importan


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=917822124936974

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

DIRECT ACTION said:


>



Effectiveness of that cover is debatable...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

A Busted Terrorists Hideout.


----------



## Koovie

DIRECT ACTION said:


> A Busted Terrorists Hideout.



Is the provided gear really so terrible that jawans start using their own bright yellow backpacks.... ?


----------



## 13 kumaon

Rafi said:


> Tell you what bro, and not taking the pi$$, but not enough protein, daal only gets you far enough, with building muscle mass, trouble with indians has always been upper body strength. Good stamina, but no power.


1)For stamina and upper body strength i suggest u to take daal as your meat eating wrestler Qamar Abbas was humiliated by Daal eating Indian Sushil Kumar in Commonwealth games beating him in 107 SECONDS.

Keep enjoy the pics of daal eating indian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

13 kumaon said:


> 1)For stamina and upper body strength i suggest u to take daal as your meat eating wrestler Qamar Abbas was humiliated by Daal eating Indian Sushil Kumar in Commonwealth games beating him in 107 SECONDS.
> 
> Keep enjoy the pics of daal eating indian army.



1.) Your case is an exception.
And eating enough proteins (for physically active people) just from veg sources requires higher quantities and can easily get tiring. (Tried it myself).

2.) Techniques, stamina and mental power are far more important than sheer physical strength in martial arts.

3.) Hes trolling, dont reply... he obviously knows that the IA has all kinds of veg and non veg foods ready for its men and women.


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Koovie said:


> Is the provided gear really so terrible that jawans start using their own bright yellow backpacks.... ?



in many cases army men buy things like boots, backpack and other things due scarcity of these items in army.


----------



## 13 kumaon

Koovie said:


> 1.) Your case is an exception.
> And eating enough proteins (for physically active people) just from veg sources requires higher quantities and can easily get tiring. (Tried it myself).
> 
> 2.) Techniques, stamina and mental power are far more important than sheer physical strength in martial arts.
> 
> 3.) Hes trolling, dont reply... he obviously knows that the IA has all kinds of veg and non veg foods ready for its men and women.



1)Protein(amino acids) can not be derived from a single source thus one has to take protein from several sources which IA does.

2)100% agree

3)I won't reply a cyber jihadi again

thanks


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

13 kumaon said:


> 1)For stamina and upper body strength i suggest u to take daal as your meat eating wrestler Qamar Abbas was humiliated by Daal eating Indian Sushil Kumar in Commonwealth games beating him in 107 SECONDS.
> 
> Keep enjoy the pics of daal eating indian army.



Our Army jawans are very fond of non veg and alcohol..i am not sure if you would wanna drag Indian Army to your post about vegetarianism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 13 kumaon

I


COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Our Army jawans are very fond of non veg and alcohol..i am not sure if you would wanna drag Indian Army to your post about vegetarianism.


It was just a reply to cyber jihadi and i know most jawan eats meat.


----------



## Rafi

13 kumaon said:


> 1)For stamina and upper body strength i suggest u to take daal as your meat eating wrestler Qamar Abbas was humiliated by Daal eating Indian Sushil Kumar in Commonwealth games beating him in 107 SECONDS.
> 
> Keep enjoy the pics of daal eating indian army.



Amir Khan a British Pakistani fighter would wipe out any indian boxer, see there are exceptions, in general indians have very weak upper body strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 13 kumaon

Rafi said:


> Amir Khan a British Pakistani fighter would wipe out any indian boxer, see there are exceptions, in general indians have very weak upper body strength.


"would wipe out" how many olympic medal he won?Google vijender singh.


Don't generalize Indians into one category if you want to compare them physically.Even then there is no basis of your assertion.


----------



## Rafi

13 kumaon said:


> "would wipe out" how many olympic medal he won?Google vijender singh.
> 
> 
> Don't generalize Indians into one category if you want to compare them physically.Even then there is no basis of your assertion.



Most indians are physically weak, and Amir Khan won an Olympic Silver medal at 17 yrs old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Rafi said:


> Amir Khan a British Pakistani fighter would wipe out any indian boxer, see there are exceptions, in general indians have very weak upper body strength.


1.) You still seem to following the notion that sheer muscle power is the winning factor.... but as any martial artist or any other person performing combat sports will tell you, muscular endurance, technique, concentration, mental power are far far more important than strength alone.

2.) In general? Which statistics do tell you that? Do you have any form of evidence to support claims concerning 1.2 billion people? You cant proclaim such "facts" without any form of supporting pieces of information whatsoever.

But since this is a military forum... what are the physical fitness tests in the Pakistani military? How much emphasis do they put on upper body strength?

FYI: The IA uses pull ups for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 13 kumaon

Rafi said:


> Most indians are physically weak, and Amir Khan won an Olympic Silver medal at 17 yrs old.


No pakistani ever beat a indian in wrestling or in kabbadi so who how Indians are weak?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Koovie said:


> 1.) You still seem to following the notion that sheer muscle power is the winning factor.... but as any martial artist or any other person performing combat sports will tell you, muscular endurance, technique, concentration, mental power are far far more important than strength alone.
> 
> 2.) In general? Which statistics do tell you that? Do you have any form of evidence to support claims concerning 1.2 billion people? You cant proclaim such "facts" without any form of supporting pieces of information whatsoever.
> 
> But since this is a military forum... what are the physical fitness tests in the Pakistani military? How much emphasis do they put on upper body strength?
> 
> FYI: The IA uses pull ups for that matter.



The new PACES program has a thread look through it, make an effort, the reason why we have proper fast bowlers and you don't, Nasser Hussain the former England Captain believes it has to do with genetics.



13 kumaon said:


> No pakistani ever beat a indian in wrestling or in kabbadi so who how Indians are weak?



cause you cheat, in fast bowling that requires powerful upper body strength, indians have no comparison, to Waqar, Wasim and Shoaib Akhtar and co.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 13 kumaon

Rafi said:


> The new PACES program has a thread look through it, make an effort, the reason why we have proper fast bowlers and you don't, Nasser Hussain the former England Captain believes it has to do with genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> cause you cheat, in fast bowling that requires powerful upper body strength, indians have no comparison, to Waqar, Wasim and Shoaib Akhtar and co.


Don't talk like malala.

your wrestler was defeated by indian in 107 second in commonwealth games who cheated there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

13 kumaon said:


> Don't talk like malala.
> 
> your wrestler was defeated by indian in 107 second in commonwealth games who cheated there.



And you never produced a true fast bowler.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RajputWarrior

Rafi said:


> And you never produced a true fast bowler.



And you've never won a kabbadi match, wrestling match or boxing match against us. Even without fast bowlers, we've managed to take your cricket team to the cleaners, just like in the World Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

RajputWarrior said:


> And you've never won a kabbadi match, wrestling match or boxing match against us. Even without fast bowlers, we've managed to take your cricket team to the cleaners, just like in the World Cup



Never produced a fast bowler that requires tremendous upper body strength, so calm down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RajputWarrior

Rafi said:


> Never produced a fast bowler that requires tremendous upper body strength, so calm down.



And still beat you black and blue, just like our wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

RajputWarrior said:


> And still beat you black and blue, just like our wars



And we battered you for a thousand years "black and blue - and all in between".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Rafi said:


> And you never produced a true fast bowler.


In the same manner your country has never able to produce quality batsmen let alone a world class one unlike India who has produced some of the greatest batsmen in the history of Cricket.So what are you trying to imply here!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Rafi said:


> And we battered you for a thousand years "black and blue - and all in between".




Lol, more like Central Asians and Middle Easterners battered you.  Most of India was just fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anyrandom

Quite intriguing to see the member Rafi here using "we" when he describes India's mughal rule as it was the present day pakistanis who were ruling over present day Indians!
There is no connection between the mughal rulers and the pakistanis of today except their religion. Mughals used to subjugate the people living in pakistan as indiscriminately as people living in the Gangetic plain.
And was pakistan present in 1500 AD?,...I think it is in Pakistani textbooks....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RajputWarrior

Republic Day 2015 Rehearsals


----------



## Rafi

Mike_Brando said:


> In the same manner your country has never able to produce quality batsmen let alone a world class one unlike India who has produced some of the greatest batsmen in the history of Cricket.So what are you trying to imply here!!



Javed Miandad, Saeed Anwar, Inzamam, Zaheer Abbas, Muhammed Yousaf, to name just a few.



anyrandom said:


> Quite intriguing to see the member Rafi here using "we" when he describes India's mughal rule as it was the present day pakistanis who were ruling over present day Indians!
> There is no connection between the mughal rulers and the pakistanis of today except their religion. Mughals used to subjugate the people living in pakistan as indiscriminately as people living in the Gangetic plain.
> And was pakistan present in 1500 AD?,...I think it is in Pakistani textbooks....



My Jatt clan was allied to both Mughals and Pashtuns and we got alot of gold and captives both male and female and we treated them well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RajputWarrior



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> Lol, more like Central Asians and Middle Easterners battered you.  Most of India was just fine.


Apparently most of those "Central Asians" we're us Baluch & Pashtuns whom you also call radical muslims .. committing attrocities on you.. N rules from Delhi ? Not lahore.


Apart from the Mughals who had punjabi,baluch,Pashtun etc allies... N Islam had been there much before the arrival of any"invaders".. You even had muslim Rajas in rajhisthan..(raja Hasan khan ) etx ... Who died fighting babur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Apparently most of those "Central Asians" we're us Baluch & Pashtuns whom you also call radical muslims .. committing attrocities on you.. N rules from Delhi ? Not lahore.
> .




None of them have done any "atrocities" on me or where I originate from. Most of them were Turkics, Middle Easterners, later Pashtons who took by force Balochistan, Punjab, Sindh, and others parts of modern NW India.

Mughals had some allies with the Pashtuns and Baloch, but most of the Pashtons and Baluch didnt like Mughals ruling them from Delhi what so ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RajputWarrior

President's Bodyguards 






Coast Guard Personnel


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> None of them have done any "atrocities" on me or where I originate from. Most of them were Turkics, Middle Easterners, later Pashtons who took by force Balochistan, Punjab, Sindh, and others parts of modern NW India.
> 
> Mughals had some allies with the Pashtuns and Baloch, but most of the Pashtons and Baluch didnt like Mughals ruling them from Delhi what so ever.



I wonder which history book you read ?

All so called "Central Asians" we're us Baluch an Pashtuns... Apart from Aibak who was a general of Ghauri.. And remained for a limited time ..

Apart from your usual nonsense .. For example "Pashtuns" neve "took" Baluchistan either.. Baluch were allied with Pashtuns... Sher Shahs cousin was married to Noorani and similarly the khan of Kalats cousin was married to afghan king ... Try reading neutral sources not be written by idiots who believe in retarded ancient nuclear wars or taj mahal = trejo mahal a Rajput temple lol.

P.S: Baluch had allied with Mughals .. Many Mughal generals were Baluh my k forget many states were owned by Baluchs who conquered them.. And the Pashtuns later allied with Mughals too... 

But it was the Punjabi muslim chieftains who first allied with Mughals (babur) .. Before the Pashtuns who initially fought the Mughals ...i.e Ibrahim Lodhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I wonder which history book you read ?
> 
> All so called "Central Asians" we're us Baluch an Pashtuns... Apart from Aibak who was a general of Ghauri.. And remained for a limited time ..
> 
> Apart from your usual nonsense .. For example "Pashtuns" neve "took" Baluchistan either.. Baluch were allied with Pashtuns... Sher Shahs cousin was married to Noorani and similarly the khan of Kalats cousin was married to afghan king ... Try reading neutral sources not be written by idiots who believe in retarded ancient nuclear wars or taj mahal = trejo mahal a Rajput temple lol.




What do you read? And what geography do you know?

This is central Asia.






Northern parts of Afghanistan are apart of it.

No one talks about ancient nuclear weapons here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RajputWarrior

Water Car Engineer said:


> What do you read? And what geography do you know?
> 
> This is central Asia.
> 
> Northern parts of Afghanistan are apart of it.
> 
> No one talks about ancient nuclear weapons here.



Bro leave it. These people are a lost cause, it's just another attempt to hijack this thread. No pun intended


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> What do you read? And what geography do you know?
> 
> This is central Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern parts of Afghanistan are apart of it.
> 
> No one talks about ancient nuclear weapons here.



Northern Afghanistan is dominated by Tajik,Uzbek and Hazaras none of them ruled or invaded india..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Northern Afghanistan is dominated by Tajik,Uzbek and Hazaras none of them ruled or invaded india..




Do you even know that the early Mughals came from modern Uzbekistan? Do you even know that the early Mughals were even Turkics? Omg, you dont know much about this stuff, please go someplace.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> Do you even know that the early Mughals came from modern Uzbekistan? Do you even know that the early Mughals were even Turkics? Omg, you dont know much about this stuff, please go someplace.



Uzbekistan isn't the same as northern Afghanistan .. And they were of Mongol stock (read baburnama)... In Punjab they Gakhars,Janjuas etc (muslim punjabis) allied with them... Later the Pashtuns who (Ibrahim's Lodhi allied with Rana sangha)... Also allied with the Mughals .. You are embarassing yourself.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Uzbekistan isn't the same as northern Afghanistan .. And they were of Mongol stock (read baburnama)... In Punjab they Gakhars,Janjuas etc (muslim punjabis) allied with them... Later the Pashtuns who (Ibrahim's Lodhi allied with Rana sangha)... Also allied with the Mughals .. You are embarassing yourself.




It doesnt matter who allied with them. Mughals greatest allies were probably the Rajputs, who gives a ****. They would ally with anyone who could benefit them. Doesnt change the fact they were originally Central Asians from modern day Uzbekistan. You dont even know the geography of C. Asia, how about you stop embarrassing yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> It doesnt matter who allied with them. Mughals greatest allies were probably the Rajputs, who gives a ****. They would ally with anyone who could benefit them. Doesnt change the fact they were originally Central Asians from modern day Uzbekistan. You dont even know the geography of C. Asia, how about you stop embarrassing yourself.



Perhaps you should read my posts again and stop embarassing yourself for your own sake ?

You uneducated comment about central Asians and modern day Pakistan is nothing more than a farce ... Considering the fact that (minus Mughals all so calle invaders are the people of Pakistan).. Some rajputs allied with Mughals and we all know what happened and how they did that .. But you minus th fact that unlike modern day india .. The people of our regions weren't the one under dhimi category etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Perhaps you should read my posts again and stop embarassing yourself for your own sake ?
> 
> You uneducated comment about central Asians and modern day Pakistan is nothing more than a farce ... Considering the fact that (minus Mughals all so calle invaders are the people of Pakistan).. Some rajputs allied with Mughals and we all know what happened and how they did that .. But you minus th fact that unlike modern day india .. The people of our regions weren't the one under dhimi category etc.




Umm, yes all Central Asians are most definitely invaders to modern Pakistan fact. I dont care if they subjugated you and took some mercenaries and allied with more influential rulers, tribes in that area. They did the same effectively with the Rajputs and many others. The British much later did the same thing. They're still invaders. Get over this fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water Car Engineer said:


> Umm, yes all Central Asians are most definitely invaders to modern Pakistan fact. I dont care if they subjugated you and took some mercenaries and allied with more influential rulers, tribes in that area. They did the same effectively with the Rajputs and many others. The British much later did the same thing. They're still invaders. Get over this fact.



Lmao .. But you boast about "invaders" apart from Mughals .. Which other "invader" do you talk off?

As for Mughal rajput alliance .. Well they were defeated.. It was later that hey allied ?? Wasn't Akbar the first one to ally with them? (At that time he was resisted by a Punjabi muslim rajpu -Dulla Bhatti)... But some rajputs did resist unlike those who married their daughters to Mughals to stay in power or other political benefits .. Meanwhile no such thing happened in modern day Pakistan .. Yes Mughals fought the Pashtuns but the punjabi tribes allied with the babur and even helped him invade what is modern day india..


----------



## Indian_Patriot

Please take this irrelevant discussion elsewhere...this page is for Pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indian_Patriot said:


> Please take this irrelevant discussion elsewhere...this page is for Pics.



Apologies .. I'm out.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lmao .. But you boast about "invaders" apart from Mughals .. Which other "invader" do you talk off?
> 
> As for Mughal rajput alliance .. Well they were defeated.. It was later that hey allied ?? Wasn't Akbar the first one to ally with them? (At that time he was resisted by a Punjabi muslim rajpu -Dulla Bhatti)... But some rajputs did resist unlike those who married their daughters to Mughals to stay in power or other political benefits .. Meanwhile no such thing happened in modern day Pakistan .. Yes Mughals fought the Pashtuns but the punjabi tribes allied with the babur and even helped him invade what is modern day india..




Im not boasting, this is reality. My point is that they were invaders to the land, like the rest of them. Idk what the **** you're talking about. If you're saying Mughals initially werent foreign, you're wrong. You Pakistanis today cant take small Afghan and Iranian border incursions, and you're going to tell me some conqueror from modern day Uzbekistan coming down and taking them over isnt looked at as an aggressors, invader, etc, etc? I dont care if the Mughals took some mercenaries or allied with opportunistic rulers, tribes, etc. The British did the same thing. And we see the same thing in the Middle East today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Rafi said:


> Most indians are physically weak, and Amir Khan won an Olympic Silver medal at 17 yrs old.



Haha...is that the reason Pakistanis won 1 medal in Commonwealth games and Indians won over 50 and dominated wrestling despite their weak upper body.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 13 kumaon

Rafi said:


> And you never produced a true fast bowler.


What is a true fast bowler?why are your players unable to beat in wrestling while even a nepali can behead a pashtun in Afghanistan.


Rafi said:


> Never produced a fast bowler that requires tremendous upper body strength, so calm down.


For fast bowlers google varun aron, umesh yadav.
why cant weak Pakistanis beat Indians in wrestling?



Rafi said:


> And we battered you for a thousand years "black and blue - and all in between".


who are we?



Rafi said:


> Javed Miandad, Saeed Anwar, Inzamam, Zaheer Abbas, Muhammed Yousaf, to name just a few.
> 
> 
> 
> My Jatt clan was allied to both Mughals and Pashtuns and we got alot of gold and captives both male and female and we treated them well.


You are a converted jat so don't boast the victories of real jats.

Jats of Agra looted the Akbar mausoleum and exhumed his body and cremated his body according to Hindu rites.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Apparently most of those "Central Asians" we're us Baluch & Pashtuns whom you also call radical muslims .. committing attrocities on you.. N rules from Delhi ? Not lahore.
> 
> 
> Apart from the Mughals who had punjabi,baluch,Pashtun etc allies... N Islam had been there much before the arrival of any"invaders".. You even had muslim Rajas in rajhisthan..(raja Hasan khan ) etx ... Who died fighting babur.


Raja hasan was a converted Meo again a Hindu convert.

Muslim committed atrocities on themselves whereas 3000 Hindus enslaved your 93000 Pakistanis throw them in jail like common thugs.

some of them were employed in construction of Meerut Delhi highway.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Rafi said:


> *Javed Miandad, Saeed Anwar, Inzamam, Zaheer Abbas, Muhammed Yousaf, to name just a few.*
> 
> 
> 
> My Jatt clan was allied to both Mughals and Pashtuns and we got alot of gold and captives both male and female and we treated them well.


But they are not world class materials like Sunil Gavaskar or Sachin Tendulkar or Rahul Dravid or Sourav Ganguly or VVS Laxman or Virendra Sehwag or for that matter Viraat Kohli or Mahendra Singh Dhoni or Yuvraj Singh.On the other hand we have got quite a few world class spinners like Kumble,Harbhajan,Bedi,Prasanna plus the previous world record holding fast bowler was from India(none other than the legendary Kapil Dev second only to the greatest all rounder of all time Sir Gary Sobers)!!


----------



## Nilesh Singh

Rafi said:


> Javed Miandad, Saeed Anwar, Inzamam, Zaheer Abbas, Muhammed Yousaf, to name just a few.
> 
> 
> 
> My Jatt clan was allied to both Mughals and Pashtuns and we got alot of gold and captives both male and female and we treated them well.


shut up talk about sportsperson in some other forum. if you have some thing to add related do it otherwise get out of this forum.


----------



## Krate M

What the F is going on here?
@Horus @Oscar


----------



## Koovie

Rafi said:


> The new PACES program has a thread look through it, make an effort, the reason why we have proper fast bowlers and you don't, Nasser Hussain the former England Captain believes it has to do with genetics.



How about trying to answer my points and the question at the end?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

13 kumaon said:


> Raja hasan was a converted Meo again a Hindu convert.



I gave that name as an example... and again he wasnt "converted" by any invader (like you claim).




> Muslim committed atrocities on themselves whereas 3000 Hindus enslaved your 93000 Pakistanis throw them in jail like common thugs.



Are you retarded or just stupid? 

The total number of Pak troops in East Pak was ... 34,000 .. out of them 15,000 were infantary...93,000 comprises of civilians,govt officials,10,000 police/cops,engineers,doctors etc.

Now google your own manekshaws statement... indian troops outnumbered Pakistanis 1:20 ....? 
And india had started direct involvement since march... indian sepoys wearing lungis was a common sight.


----------



## 13 kumaon

I don't gi


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I gave that name as an example... and again he wasnt "converted" by any invader (like you claim).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded or just stupid?
> 
> The total number of Pak troops in East Pak was ... 34,000 .. out of them 15,000 were infantary...93,000 comprises of civilians,govt officials,10,000 police/cops,engineers,doctors etc.
> 
> Now google your own manekshaws statement... indian troops outnumbered Pakistanis 1:20 ....?
> And india had started direct involvement since march... indian sepoys wearing lungis was a common sight.


i don't give a shut how a meo became Muslim.

sorry i correct myself 3000 Indians enslaved 34000 Pakistanis in Dhaka.

I recieced my education in a quality institution which had several foreigners unlike some madarsa so your "retard" assertion fails.

keep this thread out of cyber jihad and don't bother reply me.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

13 kumaon said:


> I don't gi
> i don't give a shut how a meo became Muslim.



Nor do i give a shit about him or you..



> sorry i correct myself 3000 Indians enslaved 34000 Pakistanis in Dhaka.



:lmao: 1:20 ratio = 34,000 vs 3000 (indian army took 3000+ casualities) .. in a civil war .. in a region thousands of miles from homeland... with india in between... a civil war with 75 million people.. and india directly fighting n sheltering,arming and training terrorists for months?

fuk logic.



> I recieced my education in a quality institution which had several foreigners unlike some madarsa so your "retard" assertion fails.



Yes that "education" is showing... i bet swami submarine n baba ramdev were good teachers.




> keep this thread out of cyber jihad and don't bother reply me.



Thats one fiesty dot head.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 13 kumaon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nor do i give a shit about him or you..
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao: 1:20 ratio = 34,000 vs 3000 (indian army took 3000+ casualities) .. in a civil war .. in a region thousands of miles from homeland... with india in between... a civil war with 75 million people.. and india directly fighting n sheltering,arming and training terrorists for months?
> 
> fuk logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that "education" is showing... i bet swami submarine n baba ramdev were good teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one fiesty dot head.


1)vice versa (ur shyt assertion)

2)India KIA? Again don't give a shyt abt the numbers given by a cyber bcz for a jihadi Pakistan is for "eternity" and there is a east Pakistan still exist
plus a jew general can not enslave pakistani brave soldiers.

3)swami submarine is a teacher in a madarsa in which students believe in Heavens ,jinns etc

4)Again don't reply if u have any shame left


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

13 kumaon said:


> 1)vice versa (ur shyt assertion)
> 
> 2)India KIA? Again don't give a shyt abt the numbers given by a cyber bcz for a jihadi Pakistan is for "eternity" and there is a east Pakistan still exist
> plus a jew general can not enslave pakistani brave soldiers.
> 
> 3)swami submarine is a teacher in a madarsa in which students believe in Heavens ,jinns etc
> 
> 4)Again don't reply if u have any shame left


What an idiot..


----------



## Koovie

The Neptune and the Bears

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 13 kumaon

Koovie said:


> The Neptune and the Bears


sir,why is a mirage linked to a su.


----------



## Koovie

13 kumaon said:


> sir,why is a mirage linked to a su.


The MKI is refueling the Mirage


----------



## bloo




----------



## Abingdonboy

Looks to be "regular" CRPF and not Cobra:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks to be "regular" CRPF and not Cobra:



Regulars are not authorized to wear digi camo and carry Tavor.


----------



## CiciHoriOzK

I once took a photo of a MiG doing an inverted G!


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Regulars are not authorized to wear digi camo and carry Tavor.


That's not true bro, the dig cam is becoming standardised within the CRPF and you know better than I that the MTAR/X-95 is becoming widespread within the CRPF, the COBRAs are not the only CRPF units to use that weapon. I was only saying they didn't look like COBRA because I can't see their COBRA emblem anywhere or that "Commando" tag they like to wear.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> That's not true bro, the dig cam is becoming standardised within the CRPF and you know better than I that the MTAR/X-95 is becoming widespread within the CRPF, the COBRAs are not the only CRPF units to use that weapon. I was only saying they didn't look like COBRA because I can't see their COBRA emblem anywhere or that "Commando" tag they like to wear.



You are right about the MTAR/X-95 part but in Kashmir i have not seen digi camo being used by regular CRPF guys.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks to be "regular" CRPF and not Cobra:


nic pic bro they are 100% crpf cobra . see their arm patches .i think they are marching first time on republic day.




naval tejas




arjun mk 2




iaf su 30mki miraaj2000









in p8i







iaf mi 26

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

\
pix from army day 2015
and kellar shopian encounter 5 pigs sent to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

kellar shopian jk encounter







army day 2015 gateway of india mumbai










Omani-Indian Joint Exercise (Al Najah 1 or Success 1)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Landing Craft Utility(LCU) Mk IV project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 13 kumaon

Abingdonboy said:


>


why ka- 28 used by IN has twin rotors?


----------



## kurup

13 kumaon said:


> why ka- 28 used by IN has twin rotors?



Coaxial rotors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dreamerx

I love our soldiers , they are so uber cool and wise .

Keep up the good work guys .


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


> \
> pix from army day 2015
> and kellar shopian encounter 5 pigs sent to hell



These are GHATAKs.Standard Ghatak gear of AKs and Bren machine gun with RL.

Also,in this pic you can see the locals ie JAKLI and JAKRIF guys. RR battalions operate such CAT teams and this is no QRT(talking about the guys on the truck). Rest are QRT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dreamerx

"Photo Credit: Sgt. Michael J. MacLeod
Indian Army Capt. Rohit Sapre, a soldier with the 99th Mountain Brigade, discusses tactics for searching weapons caches with U.S. Army Sgt. Micheal Mark, a combat engineer with the 82nd Airborne Division's 1st Brigade Combat Team May 8, 2013, at Fort Bragg, N.C. The soldiers were participating in Yudh Abhyas, an annual training event between the Indian Army and United States Army Pacific to improve the ability of the forces involved to respond to a wide range of contingencies. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Michael J. MacLeod)"


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> That's not true bro, the dig cam is becoming standardised within the CRPF and you know better than I that the MTAR/X-95 is becoming widespread within the CRPF, the COBRAs are not the only CRPF units to use that weapon. I was only saying they didn't look like COBRA because I can't see their COBRA emblem anywhere or that "Commando" tag they like to wear.








Elite CoBRA gear up for first Republic Day outing on Rajpath 11978302

Elite CoBRA gear up for first Republic Day outing on Rajpath - Economic Times

Barack Obama | The Indian Express

http://www.dailypioneer.com/nation/elite-cobra-debut-this-r-day.html

CoBRA gears up for maiden Republic Day march - U.S. Marine Corps News Today


They are COBRA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Elite CoBRA gear up for first Republic Day outing on Rajpath 11978302
> 
> Elite CoBRA gear up for first Republic Day outing on Rajpath - Economic Times
> 
> Barack Obama | The Indian Express
> 
> Elite CoBRA debut this R-day
> 
> CoBRA gears up for maiden Republic Day march - U.S. Marine Corps News Today
> 
> 
> They are COBRA.


Thanks bro, couldn't be sure just by looking at the pic as the CRPF are now adopting the dig cam for all units (not just COBRA) and the X-95 has been used by non-specialist CRPF units in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

@Unknowncommando 

Kindly share the NSG pics in this thread also as many users are not subscribers of SF thread.



Unknowncommando said:


>



Can you post the link of this video from RSTV?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

BSF:






































Navy security officer outside the Navy's HQ in Delhi:

















If IN security units are getting Tavors hopefully the VBSS teams won't be far behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

India Should See The Man Mukund Was, Not My Sorrow: Martyrs Wife to NDTV - NDTV 
Interview of Indian Major wife who died in Kashmir


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hawk Mk.132 at HAL's final assembly plant:


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


>



State police? If yes, from which one?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> State police? If yes, from which one?


Pretty sure that's CISF bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

#

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhagat

Koovie said:


> State police? If yes, from which one?





Abingdonboy said:


> Pretty sure that's CISF bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

bhagat said:


>


"Ninja warriors"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat

Koovie said:


> "Ninja warriors"


that was the funny part


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

Abingdonboy said:


>



Have to say that life in the armed forces instills a special kind of confidence in a person. Look at the lady officer and the way she answers the questions, its brilliant!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

LCH 




ALH DHRUV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

*'I cut my leg off and ordered: 'Go and bury it'*

*Claude Arpi*
Major General *Ian Cardozo* was a young major in the 5 Gorkha Rifles in the 1971 war with Pakistan. In a swift military offensive, India defeated Pakistan within 13 days, liberated a region and led to the creation of Bangladesh.

In the war, the then Major Cardozo stepped on a landmine and had to cut off his badly wounded leg with his own khukri.

Yet, through sheer will power and determination, he did not let his disability come in the way of his duty as a soldier and went on to become the first disabled officer in the Indian Army to command an infantry battalion and a brigade.

Awarded a Sena Medal for gallantry, General Cardozo spoke to *Claude Arpi* about the historic war and how he conquered his disability in the second part of a fascinating interview.

*Part I of the interview: 1971, A War Hero Remembers*

*Tell us about your wound.*

At that time, I was still not wounded.

There was a BSF commander who got panicky when he saw all these fellows (_prisoners_) and asked: "Please send someone here.' I told the CO that I would go. I did not know that I was walking on a minefield. I stepped on a mine and my leg blew off.

A Bangladeshi saw this happening, he picked me up and took me to the battalion headquarters. They were feeling bad. I told the doctor, 'Give me some morphine.' They had no#8800 it had been destroyed during the operations. 'Do you have any Pethidine?' 'No'

I told him: 'Could you cut this off?'

He said: 'I don't have any instrument.'

I asked my batman: 'Where is my khukri?'

He said: 'Here it is, Sir.'

I told him: 'Cut it off.'

He answered in Gorkhali: 'Sir, I can't do it.'

I told him: 'Give it to me.' I cut my leg off and ordered: 'Now go and bury it.'

*You tell people that you are embarrassed to tell the story because it was nothing at all. What was your first thought?*

My first thought was for her (_pointing to his wife, Priscilla_). I thought, 'What a stupid thing happened to me. It was beyond my control, it just happened.'

Then the doctor came and tied it up. My CO also came: 'Ian, you are very lucky, we have captured a Pakistani surgeon. He will operate on you.'

'Nothing doing, Sir, I don't want to be operated by a Pakistani doctor. Just get me back to India,' I answered.

By that time Dhaka had fallen and there was no chopper available.

I then told the CO: 'Two conditions.' He immediately said: 'You are not in position to put conditions.'

I told him: 'OK, two requests. One, I don't want Pakistani blood.'

He retorted: 'You are a fool.' I said: 'I am prepared to die a fool. My second request, Sir, I want you to be present when they operate on me.' The CO asked: 'Why?' I answered: 'You know why.' (_There had been cases of torture_). So, he agreed.

Anyway, the Pakistani surgeon did a good job. His name was Major Mohamed Basheer. I have never been able to say, 'Thank you.' I owe him a thank you, but it is not easy (_to find someone in Pakistan_].

'I cut my leg off and ordered: 'Go and bury it' - Rediff.com News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

BrahMos cruise missile fired today from the Indian Navy's newest destroyer INS Kolkata.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

DIRECT ACTION said:


> BrahMos cruise missile fired today from the Indian Navy's newest destroyer INS Kolkata.



good Pic


----------



## anyrandom

Even Mongolian army has better camouflage then India. Why is India so slow in infantry modernization. This country is very depressing.


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

anyrandom said:


> Even Mongolian army has better camouflage then India. Why is India so slow in infantry modernization. This country is very depressing.



camouflage is used according to the terrain... indian army's cammo is better suited for indian terrains...






October 7 1930 Death warrant of Bhagat Singh


----------



## Unknowncommando

KALANTAK
















CRPF COBRA


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## DIRECT ACTION

LCH in new cammo in aero india 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Supply&Demand

DIRECT ACTION said:


>



amazing man!!!!

Plz some post an hd picture of this one..it will be my desktop picture..


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Supply&Demand said:


> amazing man!!!!
> 
> Plz some post an hd picture of this one..it will be my desktop picture..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

L


DIRECT ACTION said:


> Pak Army SSG shooting east pakistani people in 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Vidhwansak???


Ohh man. Thanks. I got confused in those names. That's a vidhwansak .I meant to say the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

CIJW school

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

*



*




*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

DIRECT ACTION said:


>


Is that snow? Are they practicing without proper uniforms?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DIRECT ACTION said:


> Pak Army SSG shooting east pakistani people in 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Vidhwansak???



Lmao how do you know they are SSG? Or even PA.. Or even if that's a real pic?


----------



## Mike_Brando

A Joint cultural Program by the Indian and Russian sailors on the eve of the handing of INS Vikramaditya
@Abingdonboy ,bro you need to see this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lmao how do you know they are SSG? Or even PA.. Or even if that's a real pic?



that AK 47.. only SF have the luxury to have modern assault rifles. and that uniform shows that they are PA.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DIRECT ACTION said:


> that AK 47.. only SF have the luxury to have modern assault rifles. and that uniform shows that they are PA.



Even regular PAs had M-16 at that time.. Even now regular troops are armed with M-4s... As for the uniform .. Nope .. SSG mostly wore black on woodland jacket b kakhi trousers... even back than .. And they wouldn't be going out n execution rebels infront of camera.. Nobody would.


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Even regular PAs had M-16 at that time.. Even now regular troops are armed with M-4s... As for the uniform .. Nope .. SSG mostly wore black on woodland jacket b kakhi trousers... even back than .. And they wouldn't be going out n execution rebels infront of camera.. Nobody would.



then can you post any source to prove that PA have m-16 during 71?? pakistan army use sterling gun during that time. and i got that pics form indian army's official FB page.. 
and these kind of killing by PA was very common during 71.
here is the NBC reporting of such killing of PA in a college in BD.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DIRECT ACTION said:


> then can you post any source to prove that PA have m-16 during 71??



a relative of mine was issued one .. As for AKs... You can google pics of Pak troops with AKs in 71.. No biggie..even today many regulars are using M-4s.


> pakistan army use sterling gun during that time. and i got that pics form indian army's official FB page..
> and these kind of killing by PA was very common during 71.
> here is the NBC reporting of such killing of PA in a college in BD.



The same page that put up the pics of Pak troops ?

All BS claims that after like 5 decades are yet to be proven.


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> a relative of mine was issued one .. As for AKs... You can google pics of Pak troops with AKs in 71.. No biggie..even today many regulars are using M-4s.


the reason for haveing M4 by PA is aid form US. for its WoT support package.. pakistan cannot afford to brought those expensive weapons by its own with only a 6 billion $ defense budget. during 71 war pakistan didn't have any financial capacity to brought rifles like M-16.


----------



## Didact

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> a relative of mine was issued one .. As for AKs... You can google pics of Pak troops with AKs in 71.. No biggie..even today many regulars are using M-4s.
> 
> 
> The same page that put up the pics of Pak troops ?
> 
> All BS claims that after like 5 decades are yet to be proven.



Sure, absolutely nothing was happening in East Pakistan. In fact, There was a large, nationwide bon fire party every evening; so much so that people got fed up of the peace and calm and of course the party that they in their party wear decided to seek armed campaign against peaceloving forces for independence.

I wonder why no other nation believes that.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Didact said:


> Sure, absolutely nothing was happening in East Pakistan. In fact, There was a large, nationwide bon fire party every evening; so much so that people got fed up of the peace and calm and of course the party that they in their party wear decided to seek armed campaign against peaceloving forces for independence.
> 
> I wonder why no other nation believes that.




Because other nations do not have large populations of Ostriches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DIRECT ACTION said:


> the reason for haveing M4 by PA is aid form US. for its WoT support package.. pakistan cannot afford to brought those expensive weapons by its own with only a 6 billion $ defense budget. during 71 war pakistan didn't have any financial capacity to brought rifles like M-16.




Pak defence budge is 7 billion ..2 billion CSF.. And also supported by FF Group. Pays,pensions are excluded.. And even in 71 we did have M-16s .. Read "Dead Reckoning" many detailed accounts .. Even weapons used .. 
First you got stuck on AKs n now M-16s..



Capt.Popeye said:


> Because other nations do not have large populations of Ostriches.



No they got slum dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Didact said:


> Sure, absolutely nothing was happening in East Pakistan. In fact, There was a large, nationwide bon fire party every evening; so much so that people got fed up of the peace and calm and of course the party that they in their party wear decided to seek armed campaign against peaceloving forces for independence.
> 
> I wonder why no other nation believes that.


chod yaar they wont believe it........if u argue some more he will start calling us drama queen liars nd everything......but we know the truth that whole world believes....so let him b happy thinking east pakistan was having a field day with pak troops...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pak defence budge is 7 billion ..2 billion CSF.. And also supported by FF Group. Pays,pensions are excluded.. And even in 71 we did have M-16s .. Read "Dead Reckoning" many detailed accounts .. Even weapons used ..
> First you got stuck on AKs n now M-16s..
> .



i don't think Pakistan doesn't had any good economy to buy m-16 during 71.pakistan use G3 and sterling gun as their standered issued rifle. chinese copy of AK was used by SSG. may be m-16 with limited Numbers with PA sf.

*Indian Army Saves Four Men Trapped In Snow, Defeating All The Odds*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No they got slum dogs.




Much better than the "rabid bitches" roaming the neighborhood.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Capt.Popeye said:


> Much better than the "rabid bitches" roaming the neighborhood.....



Both of you are the same thing .. When it comes to u Pakistanis or our point of view.



DIRECT ACTION said:


> i don't think Pakistan doesn't had any good economy to buy m-16 during 71.pakistan use G3 and sterling gun as their standered issued rifle. chinese copy of AK was used by SSG. may be m-16 with limited Numbers with PA sf.
> 
> *Indian Army Saves Four Men Trapped In Snow, Defeating All The Odds*



Please shut up.. Don't make me laugh...


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Both of you are the same thing .. When it comes to u Pakistanis or our point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> Please shut up.. Don't make me laugh...



prove it man... there are 1000s of videos and pics of PA during 71. i never saw an m-16 with pakistan army soldier. you said they had m-16 back in 71. then prove it. if pakistan was able to provide sophisticated weapons like M-16 during 71 then why are PA still using outdated G3?? and that pics i posted was from Indian army's official FB page. they know better than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DIRECT ACTION said:


> prove it man... there are 1000s of videos and pics of PA during 71. i never saw an m-16 with pakistan army soldier. you said they had m-16 back in 71. then prove it. if pakistan was able to provide sophisticated weapons like M-16 during 71 then why are PA still using outdated G3?? and that pics i posted was from Indian army's official FB page. they know better than you.




I never said our entire army was equipped with M-16s... AKs were probably the most widespread guns even back than ...
As for proving it .. I gave you two examples .. My relative .. Detailed accounts in several books like des reckoning,war and succession.


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

INS vishal(?)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Didact

DIRECT ACTION said:


> INS vishal(?)



Nope, That's the Future French Carrier, the PA-2, which was supposed to have been a derivative of the QE class of carriers. Unfortunately, the two sides could never settle the different requirements of the French Navy and the RN, and then the French ran out of interest (and perhaps cash) in this project.

It's a better base to design our carrier though, with some major changes. I'm surprised the French haven't offered this design for our IAC 2 programme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

LCH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

DIRECT ACTION said:


> INS vishal(?)


No, this is the R-XX ACC proposed to the French Navy by DCNS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhagat




----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Army rescues passengers from a rolled down vehicle in Sherbibi, Anantnag district, J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Indian UN Peacekeepers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA




IA BMPs




IA




ITBP









CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CRPF AND JK POLICE PICS FROM RECENT ENCOUNTER IN TRAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>


CAPFs nor RR/IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION




----------



## bloo




----------



## Danish saleem

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lmao how do you know they are SSG? Or even PA.. Or even if that's a real pic?



Picture also present in which Indian Army shooting Kashmiri's!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Police’s Special Operation Group (SOG), Army’s 44 Rashtriya Rifles (RR) and Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) cordoned off Gader forest in Kellar area of the district and launched a Search Operation.

Five JeM militants including brother of a journalist killed in Shopian gunfight.
































Danish saleem said:


> Picture also present in which Indian Army shooting Kashmiri's!!



i have many videos and photos of pakistan army shooting civilins in FATA and Baluchistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DIRECT ACTION said:


> Police’s Special Operation Group (SOG), Army’s 44 Rashtriya Rifles (RR) and Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) cordoned off Gader forest in Kellar area of the district and launched a Search Operation.
> 
> Five JeM militants including brother of a journalist killed in Shopian gunfight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have many videos and photos of pakistan army shooting civilins in FATA and Baluchistan..


There is only 1 such video n that is from Swat... PA executing taliban c..ts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There is only 1 such video n that is from Swat... PA executing taliban c..ts.


no 2 videos... ond it is not an execution of taliban... just some unarmed men who are blind folded...


----------



## Bornubus

IA must be.....the most battle hardened force in the world second only to NATO forces due to its experience in CI ops....in all kind of terrain and environment....no wonder IA casualty rate is so low.


i just wish to see a Nagev as standard MG for IA


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Bornubus said:


> IA must be.....the most battle hardened force in the world second only to NATO forces due to its experience in CI ops....in all kind of terrain and environment....no wonder IA casualty rate is so low.
> 
> 
> i just wish to see a Nagev as standard MG for IA



yes.. even US and Israeli SF came to india to learn from india's CI operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

DIRECT ACTION said:


> yes.. even US and Israeli SF came to india to learn from india's CI operations.


Yes...i have heard of that...
anyway my cousin is posted in RR just last month


1.How can i post pics in this thread

2.plZ post a pic IA BRDM if you have

thanks


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Bornubus said:


> Yes...i have heard of that...
> anyway my cousin is posted in RR just last month
> 
> 
> 1.How can i post pics in this thread
> 
> 2.plZ post a pic IA BRDM if you have
> 
> thanks











or

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DIRECT ACTION said:


> no 2 videos... ond it is not an execution of taliban... just some unarmed men who are blind folded...


Which is the second one ? Post the link on my profile ... Also those blind folded fks were talibitches ... Unless you believe PA has some sort of racial shit and Punjabis are killing Pashtuns ..

Without knowing how many Pashtun COAS and military chiefs have commanded PA n other military branches... Or the fact that Pashuns make 40+ % of the Army.


----------



## Bornubus

DIRECT ACTION said:


> View attachment 199143
> 
> View attachment 199144
> 
> or
> View attachment 199145


This never occurred to as i use my cell(mob version) to surf the forum anyway thanks


----------



## Jason bourne

Bornubus said:


> This never occurred to as i use my cell(mob version) to surf the forum anyway thanks




Use pdf Application ... ucan see cam. baar next to discard ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

One question. is there any thread here where I can post drawings or sketches Related to Indian Military and Indian Special Forces. Or can I post them here ????Coz I have seen some paintings posted here on this thread. @Abingdonboy @Koovie


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> One question. is there any thread here where I can post drawings or sketches Related to Indian Military and Indian Special Forces. Or can I post them here ????Coz I have seen some paintings posted here on this thread. @Abingdonboy @Koovie



Why not  

Anything thats related to Indian SF should be posted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## me_itsme

Unknowncommando said:


> One question. is there any thread here where I can post drawings or sketches Related to Indian Military and Indian Special Forces. Or can I post them here ????Coz I have seen some paintings posted here on this thread. @Abingdonboy @Koovie



Just post them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bornubus

*S-300VM*

*mumbai...??*

*



*












*MiG-29UPG armed with KH-35*












*IL 38 (OLD)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

The Indian Air Force’s C 130J Super Hercules aircraft has landed at Tribhuvan International Airport (TIA),Nepal at 1:10 pm Thursday. 
The aircraft has brought an Aircraft Removal Kit, which will try and remove the Turkish Airline, Airbus A330, from the grassy shoulder.





indo-china excercise.... hand in hand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Here are some of my modern military future soldier and special forces commandos concept drawings of Indian Commandos. Some are imaginary some are copied and some are real. You can see Indian Flag on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Some more of them.
Jai Hind !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

*IA -Propaganda Poster ww2*





















*
*

*MIG 27 armed with kh-29 

MIG 21 (BIS)






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

@Bornubus 

Very old pics buddy.


----------



## Bornubus

All of them?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Bornubus said:


> All of them?


Yes Sir..I have seen all of them.


----------



## Bornubus

*Israel-Lebanon border























*

*HAV. Ram Singh Yadav at london olympics*

*



*

*Navy's Murali Kumar *


*



*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

*Is it...kriss vector SMG...?*
*



*

@Unknowncommando

@MilSpec


----------



## bloo

Bornubus said:


> *Is it...kriss vector SMG...?
> 
> View attachment 199850
> *
> 
> @Unknowncommando
> 
> @MilSpec



The silhouette looks similar but no.
Its a Brugger & Thomet MP9.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bornubus said:


> *Is it...kriss vector SMG...?
> 
> View attachment 199850
> 
> Bro that's a mini Uzi with suppressor and vertical foregrip. He is a Para SF commando. And the pics u r posting 99% of them are old and posted here before. So post some new stuff.
> @bloo
> Bro its not b&t 9mm at all. Indian Army troops don't use this gun. Yes many Indian State Police forces use but army don't use it at all. They all look similar but its a mini Uzi. Remember the show of Para Sf of NDTV u must have seen mini Uzi.that's the one.*
> 
> @Unknowncommando
> 
> @MilSpec


----------



## Bornubus

@Unknowncommando

bro ...i think ghatak platoon uses it.....but i am not sure....and i have deleted the old pics.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bornubus said:


> *Is it...kriss vector SMG...?
> 
> View attachment 199850
> *
> 
> @Unknowncommando
> 
> @MilSpec


Micro-Uzi

@Bornubus is correct, afiak the Ghataks placed orders for the b&t 9mm a few years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR
@Unknowncommando

*Buddy i hope these are not reposts*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bornubus

*siachen (madras regiment)


































*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bornubus

[[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

IPKF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

A major tragedy was averted, when an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) was recovered and destroyed by timely action of Panabari based Army troops of Red Horns Division in Chirang district of Lower Assam on 08 March 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Bornubus said:


> *S-300VM*
> 
> *mumbai...??*
> 
> *
> View attachment 199474
> *



Nope ...... That is coastal battery of Styx Missile at Mumbai .


----------



## Bornubus

kurup said:


> Nope ...... That is coastal battery of Styx Missile at Mumbai .


But we do have S- 300...?


----------



## kurup

Bornubus said:


> But we do have S- 300...?



No concrete proof for that exist as of now ...... just rumors .


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Soldiers from the Indian Army and US Marines wait to board amphibious assault vehicles in the well deck of the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18) during a joint exercise .


----------



## bloo

IAF precision bombing exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tsarbomba

Bornubus said:


> *Is it...kriss vector SMG...?
> 
> View attachment 199850
> *
> 
> @Unknowncommando
> 
> @MilSpec


Actually, that is the OFB Multi-Grenade Launcher.


----------



## Georgeclark

anyrandom said:


> Even Mongolian army has better camouflage then India. Why is India so slow in infantry modernization. This country is very depressing.


Because Indian army doesn't try to be a wannabe, it uses what is suited for the terrain and what they feel comfortable unlike many and forces who just try to be someone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsarbomba

Georgeclark said:


> Because Indian army doesn't try to be a wannabe, it uses what is suited for the terrain and what they feel comfortable unlike many and forces who just try to be someone else.


The mongolian army AND its reserves combined are only 147000 in number and ACTIVE military personnel are just 10,000. Now think over why they can modernize efficiently and quickly


----------



## Bornubus

Kargil

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

*India Army Delegation visits Joint Base Lewis-McChord*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

army recruitment rally in Kashmir,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

TEJAS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

*Indo-US joint military exercise 'Yudh Abhyas 2014 in Ranikhet (**Uttarakhand)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

*J&k light Infantry






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


>


No nvgs..no sights and helmets which are good against sharpnels only.


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Indian Army's Mechanized Infantry Soldiers In Democratic Republic of Congo






Indian-US soldiers at HAWS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMDR

Indian sniper during COIN operations in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bloo

Multi-Caliber weapon for F-INSAS ????


----------



## Georgeclark

bloo said:


> Multi-Caliber weapon for F-INSAS ????
> 
> View attachment 203137


That is the french Felin system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

LCHs






@Unknowncommando 

which unit..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Bornubus said:


> @Unknowncommando
> 
> which unit..?



indian army's junior leaders' commando training camp in Belgaum- infantry unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hawk11

Pakfa's cousin MiG LMFS (light 5th generation fighter) will have brahmos carrying capability (at least the Naval version)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bloo

*Indian Army to Break up Future Soldier Program into Two Parts*
Source : Pinaki Bhattacharya ~ Dated : Wednesday, January 14, 2015 @ 08:50 AM






The Indian Army has decided to junk the Future Infantry Soldier As a System (F-INSAS) program in favor of two separate projects.

The new program will have two components: one arming the modern infantry soldier with the best available assault rifle, carbines and personal equipment such as the helmet and bulletproof vests and the second component is the Battlefield Management Systems (BMS).

Observers say that the bifurcation has been done on account of the budgetary convenience.

In the BMS category goes all the communication and optical equipment of a modern soldier which includes palm-top communication equipment and the helmet mounted cameras. The assault weapon field trials are going on: there are four kinds, Baretta (Italy), Colt (USA), Bren (Czech) and Tavor (Israel). The last has already been chosen for Indian Special Forces.

*Vice Chief of Army staff, Lt General Philip Campose, told our correspondentat the end of the media interaction, “There is no F-INSAS program any more”. *

He detailed how the army adopted the program in a way that keeps the infantry soldier less burdened by technology, and more agile to carry out his tasks.

Indian Army to Break up Future Soldier Program into Two Parts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

*Some more pics of Yudh Abhyas*

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Bornubus

*India Army Delegation visits Joint Base Lewis-McChord



*

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bloo

Indian Army Para Commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

@Abingdonboy @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Soldiers of the Indian Army at HAWS (High Altitude Warfare School), Siachen Glacier, Jammu & Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bloo

Squadron Leader Sandhu with the Mi-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bloo said:


> Squadron Leader Sandhu with the Mi-35.



mi-25 not 35.. 35 is the latest variant with several major changes.


----------



## bloo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> mi-25 not 35.. 35 is the latest variant with several major changes.



That is the Mi-35.
Mi-35 has been in IAF for years and also gotten additional upgrades from IAI.
Indian Air Force :: The Mil Mi-35 Upgrade


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bloo said:


> Multi-Caliber weapon for F-INSAS ????
> 
> View attachment 203137

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

On the Zojila Pass on the Srinagar-Leh Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Major General Ian Cardozo was a young major in the 5 Gorkha Rifles in the 1971 war with Pakistan. In a swift military offensive, India defeated Pakistan within 13 days, liberated a region and led to the creation of Bangladesh.

In the war, the then Major Cardozo stepped on a landmine and had to cut off his badly wounded leg with his own khukri.

Yet, through sheer will power and determination, he did not let his disability come in the way of his duty as a soldier and went on to become the first disabled officer in the Indian Army to command an infantry battalion and a brigade.

At that time, He was still not wounded. There was a BSF commander who got panicky when he saw all these fellows (prisoners) and asked: "Please send someone here.' He told the CO that He would go. He did not know that He was walking on a minefield. He stepped on a mine and his leg blew off.

A Bangladeshi saw this happening, he picked him up and took him to the battalion headquarters. They were feeling bad. He told the doctor, 'Give me some morphine.' They had no#8800 it had been destroyed during the operations. 'Do you have any Pethidine?' 'No'

He told him: 'Could you cut this off?'

He said: 'I don't have any instrument.'

He asked my batman: 'Where is my KHUKHRI ?'

He said: 'Here it is, Sir.'

He told him: 'Cut it off.'

He answered in Gorkhali: 'Sir, I can't do it.'

He told him: 'Give it to me. I cut my leg off " and ordered: 'Now go and bury it.'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bloo

DIRECT ACTION said:


> Major General Ian Cardozo was a young major in the 5 Gorkha Rifles in the 1971 war with Pakistan. In a swift military offensive, India defeated Pakistan within 13 days, liberated a region and led to the creation of Bangladesh.
> 
> In the war, the then Major Cardozo stepped on a landmine and had to cut off his badly wounded leg with his own khukri.
> 
> Yet, through sheer will power and determination, he did not let his disability come in the way of his duty as a soldier and went on to become the first disabled officer in the Indian Army to command an infantry battalion and a brigade.
> 
> At that time, He was still not wounded. There was a BSF commander who got panicky when he saw all these fellows (prisoners) and asked: "Please send someone here.' He told the CO that He would go. He did not know that He was walking on a minefield. He stepped on a mine and his leg blew off.
> 
> A Bangladeshi saw this happening, he picked him up and took him to the battalion headquarters. They were feeling bad. He told the doctor, 'Give me some morphine.' They had no#8800 it had been destroyed during the operations. 'Do you have any Pethidine?' 'No'
> 
> He told him: 'Could you cut this off?'
> 
> He said: 'I don't have any instrument.'
> 
> He asked my batman: 'Where is my KHUKHRI ?'
> 
> He said: 'Here it is, Sir.'
> 
> He told him: 'Cut it off.'
> 
> He answered in Gorkhali: 'Sir, I can't do it.'
> 
> He told him: 'Give it to me. I cut my leg off " and ordered: 'Now go and bury it.'



Dayum.
I feel a little jolt inside my chest followed by pride every time I come across such stories.


----------



## Bornubus

*CT OPS 
Fidayeen attack on Rajbagh police station (j&k)











PARA SF







*

Exercise Sarvada Vijay 2014 ??
*From MI 35




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bornubus

[/B]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

nation building..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alphacharlie

bloo said:


> Squadron Leader Sandhu with the Mi-35.




Proud Indian & Proud SIKH....

Raj Karega Khalsa...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

bloo said:


> That is the Mi-35.
> Mi-35 has been in IAF for years and also gotten additional upgrades from IAI.
> Indian Air Force :: The Mil Mi-35 Upgrade



You can't argue against ignorance which erupts time and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

On 20 Mar 15 based on intelligence inputs a joint operation was launched by 39 AR and State Police in Village Zote, Dist Champhai , Mizoram. 
During the operation one militant was apprehended along with large quantities of arms and ammunition. The recoveries included 07 -M4A1 Carbines, 01 -AK 56 & 500- 5.56mm rds.

.
.
.
.

.
.




can someone identify that round cylindrical shaped thing in the solders hand??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

DIRECT ACTION said:


> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone identify that round cylindrical shaped thing in the solders hand??




Its a handheld flare launcher I believe, made by OFB. Perfect for smoking out holed rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

DIRECT ACTION said:


> On 20 Mar 15 based on intelligence inputs a joint operation was launched by 39 AR and State Police in Village Zote, Dist Champhai , Mizoram.
> During the operation one militant was apprehended along with large quantities of arms and ammunition. The recoveries included 07 -M4A1 Carbines, 01 -AK 56 & 500- 5.56mm rds.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone identify that round cylindrical shaped thing in the solders hand??


Thats a Mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Bornubus said:


> Thats a Mortar
> 
> View attachment 205750



3 inch Mortar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Bornubus said:


> Thats a Mortar
> 
> View attachment 205750



Yes, it has to be a mortar and it makes more sense 






^^^Mortar 51MM, made by OFB

Weighing 4.88 Kg and a normal RPM of 8 round per minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Koovie

Is this official? The footage is awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra

Koovie said:


> Is this official? The footage is awesome


Its fan boy stuff who mixes multiple official videos of IAF from previous year & post it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Koovie said:


> Is this official? The footage is awesome


nice find bro


----------



## Bornubus

@acetophenol

Any Specs of IA Patka ?


----------



## acetophenol

Bornubus said:


> @acetophenol
> 
> Any Specs of IA Patka ?


Bro,there are different Patka variants made. However, the ones used by our Army in North and NE is produced by SECURE which weights around 1.7 Kg and offers protection against 9
mm at rear from 10 mtrs ,from 25
mtrc. AK47 or SLR at forehead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

new random pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

DIRECT ACTION said:


> .
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone identify that round cylindrical shaped thing in the solders hand??


INSAS with a UBGL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DIRECT ACTION



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hkdas

A Multi Faceted Youth Programme by the Army in Bandipore, J&K

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

To increase it's grip on Indian Ocean and protect our asset in Krishna-Godavari Basin , Indian Navy is planning to convert "Kakinada" (In Andhra Pradesh) into a Naval Base .

IN PIC :- Vishakhapatnam Naval Base

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Kamorta class corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF C-130J-30 used to transport PM Modi to Colombo:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Prof. Dr. *Deepak Rao *MD, PhD, DSc (Mili Sc) CLET (usa), considered to be a pioneer in the field of close quarter battle training and founder of *Advanced Commando Combat System *(ACCS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

bloo said:


> Prof. Dr. *Deepak Rao *MD, PhD, DSc (Mili Sc) CLET (usa), considered to be a pioneer in the field of close quarter battle training and founder of *Advanced Commando Combat System *(ACCS).


His services have not been enlisted for many years now, now the Indian Military only uses in-house trainers these private instructors have been outlawed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> His services have not been enlisted for many years now, now the Indian Military only uses in-house trainers these private instructors have been outlawed.



i don't think so mate, 
in the army pekiti tirisa kali is trained by kanishka....

@Abingdonboy 
what is HAWK Commandos?? is that a part of army??


----------



## Capt.Popeye

hkdas said:


> i don't think so mate,
> in the army pekiti tirisa kali is trained by kanishka....
> 
> @Abingdonboy
> what is HAWK Commandos?? is that a part of army??



What the dickens is this "pekiti tirisa kali"? any connection to "dhakita tikita"?
And this Hawk commandos, is this part of Sunny Deol's army?


----------



## hkdas

Capt.Popeye said:


> What the dickens is this "pekiti tirisa kali"? any connection to "dhakita tikita"?
> And this Hawk commandos, is this part of Sunny Deol's army?



Pekiti-Tirsia Kali - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kaku1

Water Car Engineer said:


>



When? When? When it would be adopted by IA.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

hkdas said:


> Pekiti-Tirsia Kali - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




_Achha_; Jackie Chan stuff, hunh? Good, some guys get to make a living too. Kinda like that _Mandala Kanishka _name too, imaginative parents.


----------



## hkdas

Capt.Popeye said:


> _Achha_; Jackie Chan stuff, hunh? Good, some guys get to make a living too. Kinda like that _Mandala Kanishka _name too, imaginative parents.


NSG, PARAs, garuds ,some infantry regiments and many state police swat teams adopt Pekiti-Tirsia Kali .
but SPG and marcos are in love with Krav Maga. since the creation of marcos and SPG, they follow Krav Maga.




(only for demonstration)


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> what is HAWK Commandos?? is that a part of army??


No idea mate but I'm pretty sure (95%) they are not part of the military. 



hkdas said:


> in the army pekiti tirisa kali is trained by kanishka....


That's different, the PTK instructors are licensed and internationally recognised, not some nobodies like the Dr, his wife and the clown "master" Shifuji.



kaku1 said:


> When? When? When it would be adopted by IA.


2018 or late 2017.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Saab Sign Distribution Agreement With Indianeye Security To MarketATES

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

*An American Special Forces officer uses a sniper rifle during jungle warfare training in Mizoram state, north-east India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Georgeclark said:


> Because Indian army doesn't try to be a wannabe, it uses what is suited for the terrain and what they feel comfortable unlike many and forces who just try to be someone else.


nice excuse, when u cant do something as efficiently as us.


----------



## Georgeclark

Umair Nawaz said:


> nice excuse, when u cant do something as efficiently as us.


Lol India needs to do something as efficiently as you :v what do you have ?? An unstable country btw Welcome to my ignore list. Don't like people who just rant about stuff instead of speaking with facts.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Georgeclark said:


> Lol India needs to do something as efficiently as you :v what do you have ?? An unstable country btw Welcome to my ignore list. *Don't like people who just rant about stuff instead of speaking with facts*.


 ignorance wont serve u in this forum. Visit pakistan military multimedia thread.


----------



## bloo

Umair Nawaz said:


> nice excuse, when u cant do something as efficiently as us.



Who told you that?
Our current camo is perfect for the terrain.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

bloo said:


> Who told you that?
> Our current camo is perfect for the terrain.


yr terrain is as similar as ours.


----------



## hkdas

Umair Nawaz said:


> nice excuse, when u cant do something as efficiently as us.



what is in pakistan to call effective?? sponsoring terrorism or suicide attacks?? which one are you mentioning?


----------



## bloo

Umair Nawaz said:


> yr terrain is as similar as ours.



*BSF*












*PAK RANGERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

bloo said:


> *BSF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAK RANGERS*


yr pics refute yr claims itself. Its the same terrain of punjab the real difference b/w them is that the indian pic has bigger and proper fences while ours pic has minimum. Also they are both paramilitary not mainstream army.


----------



## bloo

Umair Nawaz said:


> yr pics refute yr claims itself. Its the same terrain of punjab the real difference b/w them is that the indian pic has bigger and proper fences while ours pic has minimum. Also they are both paramilitary not mainstream army.



That's beside the point. You can google both PA and IA camos and result will be the same.
The point being, the current camo for IA suits them best for the current terrain.


----------



## hkdas

bloo said:


> *BSF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAK RANGERS*



bro all the pics you post are from indo-pak border. pakistan don't need any fence because fencing are against their strategy of sending terrorists to india.
this is afghan pak border








the effective system our pak friend mentioned is that sand bags

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

bloo said:


> *That's beside the point*. You can google both PA and IA camos and result will be the same.
> The point being, the current camo for IA suits them best for the current terrain.


Oh bhai that is the point! Yr camo isnt a modern one nor much suits terrain. U need a more versatile and rugged camo like ours.


----------



## hkdas

@Abingdonboy @Koovie @Capt.Popeye @Unknowncommando @*COLDHEARTED AVIATOR*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bloo

Umair Nawaz said:


> Oh bhai that is the point! Yr camo isnt a modern one nor much suits terrain. U need a more versatile and rugged camo like ours.



No no that's what you think.
I don't see anything that's wrong with the current camo, some use multicams some use the original leaf patterns. All are properly adequate for the terrain they are operating in.


----------



## Koovie

Upgraded Jaguar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Minister of State and former general V K Singh in c-17 with the people rescued from yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Kashmir Flood Rescue
Indian Air Force Ilyushin-76 loads relief gear & disaster response force from Bathinda for Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF evacuation from Djibouti to Mumbai:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

Jo Jaan Par Khel Ke Desh Ki Kare Raksha Ushe Sardar Kehte Hain..


----------



## black-hawk_101

Koovie said:


> Upgraded Jaguar



Will IAF going to buy Omanian ones for spares??


----------



## Capt.Popeye

black-hawk_101 said:


> Will IAF going to buy Omanian ones for spares??




WHY?? 
HAL has a production line in Bangalore for Jaguars. There are spares there.


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>


Nice to see the DRDO UBGL on the AK, it's mostly just seen on the INSAS- looks sweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

*Indian Naval Academy, Ezhimala.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

c 17 globemaster 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

MiG-29Ks at INS Dega, Visakhapatnam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI: In a big push forward for modernization plans for the Navy, the first of six French-designed Scorpene submarines which are being manufactured in Mumbai, was launched into the water today, initiating the process for extensive trials.

The diesel-electric submarines are being built at the state-run Mazgaon docks in Mumbai; they are expected to be inducted into the Navy by 2018, about four years later than planned. The project has also over-shot the budget by nearly Rs. 5,000 crore and is expected to cost about Rs.23,000 crore. "One (Scorpene) submarine will be delivered every nine months," said Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar.




Father, son fly IAF Chetak together; create history for IAF's Flying Instructor's School 







look at the care in his bodylang.SALUTE TO EX ARMY CHIEF




ARMY JAWANS AT MT EVEREST


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584743982590070784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF C-130J-30 used to transport PM Modi during his trip to Sri Lanka:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Operation Raahat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sneaker

Warning!! Graphic content!!! not for weak hearted or terrorist sympathizers....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

The Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) has developed the electronically upgraded desi version of the original Swedish 155mm Bofors howitzer, and the guns are currently at the trial stage.

_The artillery gun has been christened 'Dhanush'._




The long-forgotten designs obtained under transfer of technology (ToT) provisions in the infamous Rs 1,437-crore Bofors contract in 1986 for 410 howitzers have been used to develop the new guns.




The Army wants 414 such guns. They have been upgraded to 45-calibre from the original 39-calibre to give the new howitzer a 38-km range compared to the 30-km of the original Bofors gun.

The OFB has already been given an over Rs 1,260 crore order to make 114 howitzers.





Two modern 'Mi' helicopters, armed with latest avionics to fly in deep jungles and conduct night sorties, were inducted into the elite air wing of the country's largest border guarding force BSF.

The two Mi-17-V5 choppers are the first batch of the total eight helicopters' fleet which are expected to join the Border Security Force by this year-end.

_Image: A water canon salute is given for two Mi-17 V5 Helicopters during the induction ceremony into the Border Security Force (BSF) in New Delhi on April 9, 2015._




The military choppers, embossed with the BSF logo and name, were given a tri-colour water jet salute as soon as they landed at the tarmac here.

_Image: Director General of the Border Security Force (BSF) D. K. Pandey (L) watches as an Indian priest offers prayers with Junior Home Minister, Kiren Rijiju (2L) during the induction ceremony for two Mi-17 V5 Helicopters into the Border Security Force (BSF) in New Delhi on April 9, 2015._




Kiren Rijiju hailed BSF men and women for keeping the air wing flying despite many 'constraints.'

BSF Director General D K Pathak and other officials of the air wing were also present at the event.

_Image: Director General of the Border Security Force (BSF) D. K. Pandey (R) talks with MoS Kiren Rijiju (L) during the induction ceremony for two Mi-17 V5 Helicopters into the Border Security Force (BSF) in New Delhi on April 9, 2015._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

*IA and JKP at Gulmarg (credits Red Bull Team)
















*






*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

2 Paratroopers displaying a map covering LoC & neighboring areas recovered from Pakistani jehadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gomerker23

good photos


----------



## Unknowncommando

ALL 10 C17 GLOBEMASTERS III




IAF SUKHOI 30 MKI







any idea about the sight on the dragunov


----------



## Unknowncommando

four leged FAUJI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

LCH






















INDIAN ARMY RANDOM PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

> RECOGNISE US WHEN WE'RE ALIVE--EPISODE OF FORGOTTEN HEROS OF INDIA
> *Anil Raina documents the life of the Indian soldier in Lolab,*
> 
> 
> In 1989, when the Kashmir valley started burning, every attack by militants and a counter-offensive by Indian forces made front-page news across the country. Nineteen years on, the death of one or two militants or a handful of soldiers in an encounter is no longer highlighted a great deal, unless of course the number of victims is spectacularly high.
> In July 2007, I visited a militants' camp in north Kashmir to see for myself how militants were still active and organised there. Their planning and resolve were evident. What of those who were fighting the militants 24x7, I then asked myself. What were the conditions they were living under? What were the facilities and equipment they were provided with to take on the militants? What were their preparations like, and what about their planning and sense of organisation in the task of protecting the Indian nation-state?
> Experiencing and documenting the life of soldiers in this conflict zone was important, I felt, and asked my editor if I could go ahead with the story. Once I had obtained assent, I wrote to the Ministry of Defence for permission for this feature. The Ministry did a thorough check on my credentials and asked me for a letter from my editor saying I was indeed working on the story. Once the letter was in, they granted permission but on two conditions: I couldn't go anywhere near the Line of Control (LoC) and could not film anything. I could take still pictures, however.
> When I was asked which place I'd like to go to, I instantly chose Lolab, a valley within a valley. Lolab is beautiful, 92 kms from Srinagar, and 15 kms from the LoC. Most importantly, it is known as a launch pad for foreign mercenaries. They enter Kupwara sector, in which Lolab is located, from the LoC and from Lolab disperse to other areas of J&K. Counter-insurgency forces are therefore at their most alert here, and there is “action” almost every day.
> 
> *DAY 1 AND 2I took a taxi from Srinagar early on Nov 29 and reached the headquarters of Sector 8 of Rashtriya Rifles (RR) in Charkot, Lolab, late afternoon. RR is the counter-insurgency force that fights “the internal war” in J&K; it has nothing to do with LoC, according to Defence PRO Lt Col A K Mathur. RR was carved out of various divisions in the Army and has 24,000 members in all. Here, I met Brigadier Devendra Kapoor and told him I wanted to go to Chandigaam, 10 kms to the north and a hub for foreign mercenaries. Brigadier Kapoor said that was fine and asked his colleague, Lt Col Balbir Singh, to take me there. Before I left he gave me a stern warning: “Don't move out of Chandigaam army camp without wearing a bullet-proof jacket and a helmet and without informing officials. The place is too sensitive.”
> In the evening, I was taken to unit 28 RR at Chandigaam and introduced to Lt Col Surinder Kumar Sharma, in-charge of the camp that has 120 soldiers. I stayed the night with Col Sharma and Major C S Pawan Kumar, his second-in-command, in their room.
> At 5 am, I was woken up by Col Sharma and taken to the soldiers' mess, where they were having breakfast. After breakfast, most of them moved to a makeshift temple inside the camp. The temple has images of Gods of all religions, and jawans pray there every morning before starting work. One of the jawans I met there was Scout Bhupinder Singh, 27, originally from Himachal Pradesh. A Scout is one who leads the team during any patrol/search/encounter. He is supposed to fire first if the team is attacked and is fired upon first as well. He thus carries maximum risk and has to be alert and well-equipped always. Singh told me he always has to carry on his person an AK-47, 5 magazines, 50 spare rounds, an Under Barrel Grenade Launcher with six grenades, a bulletproof jacket and a bullet-proof helmet, and even dry fruits and rations, because an operation may go on for days on end.
> When I asked him if he feared his high-risk position, he said, “In fact, I am proud of being a Scout as the best talent is chosen for this job.” The only thing he rued, he said, was the fact that they did not have better dress to cope with the bitter cold -- it was -2 degree Celsius as we spoke -- or the kind of weapons US forces were given.
> Singh told me he missed his three-month-old son, who was his parents and wife in Himachal. “The last time I saw him was when he was born. I don't know how he looks like now,” he said.
> At around 11 am, Col Sharma told me I could accompany his team on their daily 'Gasht,' that is, patrolling of Chandigaam village. The Gasht happens every day and sometimes, more than once a day, as militants often take shelter in houses either forcibly or with connivance of locals.
> As we stepped out of the camp, I asked Col Sharma what he thought of his duty in J&K. “My duty is my religion,” he said. All the jawans prayed together before they left the camp; they do this every time they go out or return to the camp.
> Walking through the woods, he and his team began making casual enquiries with all the villagers they came across. Many locals were sitting on the verandah of their houses, and Col Sharma went up to them to ask how they were doing and to find out if they had seen any suspicious activity. One of the villagers he met, over 60 years old, was very angry. He told the Colonel his son, Mushtaq, 27, had been shot by militants four days ago. Mushtaq's sister too stepped forward and asked the Colonel: “Where was the Army when the militants shot my brother?” Col Sharma heard them out patiently and with empathy, assured them of all help and asked the elderly man to send Mushtaq's children to the Army Sadbhavna School in Chandigaam; he would ensure they got admission and a proper education, he said.
> We returned to the camp by 5 pm, after having our lunch in the middle of the village, but this was not the end of the day's activities. In the night, I was told, we'd have to leave for an ambush.
> I was asked to accompany the team in the night but was not told the exact place we were going to. All I knew was that it was going to be somewhere in the middle of a dense jungle. Before we left the camp, Col Sharma made it clear to me that I would have to walk alongside a soldier who'd be my buddy. I was not to leave him at any time. Every soldier has a 'buddy' in an ambush, who acts as his security blanket; if a soldier is fired upon, it's the buddy's responsibility to protect him.
> It was pitch-dark as Subedar Hans Raj led a team of 30 jawans for the ambush out of the camp. How did the team find its way? Those at the front carried night-vision devices which could not be seen, I was told. I noticed that as we walked into the heart of the jungle, the soldiers walked almost without making any sound. After two hours of non-stop walking, I was asked to squat at one spot: here, the team would wait as they had information that militants entered Chandigaam from here. “If you hear any gunshot, just lie down on the ground and don't move,” I was told. It was biting cold and scary, and I squatted there for fours hours flat, along with the other soldiers. Luckily for me, there was no firing that night; at dawn, we began our long walk back to the camp. I was dead tired, but the soldiers, trained to undergo such hardships for hours, still looked alert.
> On our way back, I asked Subedar Hans Raj how the soldiers endured so much. “We are not afraid of hardships. I myself have been part of 8 encounters in the last one year. The soldier just hopes his efforts are recognised by his countrymen,” he said.
> Major Pawan Kumar, walking by his side, obliquely pointed to our fascination for the word Shaheed. “Please recognise us while we are alive, not only after we die,” he said. DAY 3The next morning, I was taken to Shumirayal in the Army's special vehicle, Casper. Made in South Africa, Casper is the only vehicle used by the Army in this ultra-sensitive region. It is bomb-proof and bullet-proof and is described as the Army's “lifeline.”
> In Shumirayal, I was to spend a day with Major T E Daniel's unit, called the Road Opening Party. The unit is placed in a camp at the entrance to Lolab and is responsible for clearing the roads in the region so that Army vehicles can pass through. Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) can be planted anywhere along the path, so no Army vehicle moves till ROP has given its go-ahead. After a mammoth search every morning, the ROP's 100 members stay put at various intersections all day to ensure no new IEDs are strewn on the path.
> Most of the ROP's members are Kashmiri locals who have joined the Territorial Army; many of them have earned the wrath of their community. One of them, Rifle Man Shaukat, told me, “I am scared to go back home to my family as my fellow villagers may think I have betrayed them. Last year, Rifle Man Abdul Latif, 24, was killed in his own house by militants just three days after his marriage. Now, whenever go home for holidays, we inform the nearest Army camp so they can increase patrolling in and around the village.”
> Shaukat said the salary they got was low and “not enough to feed our children;” their weapons too were not as sophisticated as those given to other Army units.
> I asked them what changes they had seen in militant activity since '89, since they hadseen it more closely than most others. “Earlier, militants moved freely in the Valley; now, the Army's presence is strong, so they have to be discreet,” they said. I went along with the team early morning to see how they cleared the nearly 10-km-long stretch. They checked every nook and corner and even searched through the dense foliage along the edges of the roads, leaving no chances. After having cleared the roads, they guarded the stretch throughout the day and returned to camp late evening.
> 
> DAY 4I was taken to the company headquarters of 28 RR (one Sector has several companies), where all Majors of the unit were present. Here I met Major Sachin Sharma, who is from Jabalpur. A graduate from the Indian Military Academy, Dehradun, Major Sachin is known as a daredevil officer of the Putshahi unit in Lolab. His codename is Romeo and Aashiq because he loves to “chase” militants.
> “I will be the first to set foot on the battlefield and the last to leave it,” he said. He has been part of many encounters and has killed a large number of militants in the one-and-a-half years he has been in Lolab; he was earlier posted at Siachen, the world's highest battlefield.
> “Sometimes, I am on an ambush for days, wearing the same uniform and eating food packed days earlier, searching for militants and taking them on,” Sachin said.
> There is also a light-hearted side to him. He is a “great fan” of Lara Dutta and has collected several pictures of her. Realising I'd go back to Mumbai to file my story, Mjr Sachin handed me his photograph and requested me to get Lara Dutta to autograph it for him.
> This light-heartedness perhaps helps him with his other responsibility, which is to help the jawans of 28 RR with stress management. Stress is one of the biggest issues facing jawans, because they have to live in inhospitable conditions and hostile weather and are on the alert 24x7.
> I saw Sachin interacting with a number of soldiers who were either heading home on leave or had just returned from leave. I asked him what were the major problems they faced. “Prolonged separation from family members and conflicts within the family are things that worry them the most,” he said. When I asked what he did to help them tackle these issues, he said, “Whenever we find out a soldier has such problems, we grant him leave immediately. We also talk to him like friends. That gives them confidence and reassurance.” The Army has also provided telephones in every unit to enable jawans to be constantly in touch with their families, he said.DAY 5I am taken to a dense jungle, where the jawans do firing practice once in a week. They are sent in batches here, and each jawan takes aim at a target for a few minutes. One hour after arduous practice, the jawans sit down for lunch. I am sitting next to Rifle Man Vikas Gurang. Gurang was in Assam before he was posted here more than a year ago. I ask him how the militancy in the two states is different. He says, “Militants have more local support here than in Assam; there, they mostly carry out IED blasts and are into extortion. In Kashmir, militants fire at the Army with the latest weapons. We have to keep our service weapons close to us here even when we are sleeping, because one never knows when our camp will be attacked.”
> Gurang complained that the counter-insurgency allowance they were given (Rs 1,700) was inadequate, and even when they went home on holidays, they weren't allowed to take more than Rs 10,000 for their families.
> What he said next was perhaps the most disturbing. “We never know when leave will be granted to us. Whenever it is, we immediately pack our bags and head homewards. We don't get enough time for 'reservation' of railway tickets, so many of us take a ticket in the unreserved compartment and sit near the toilet
> or any corner. But we are often thrown out of the train by rowdy passengers, and sometimes, we are also robbed in the middle of the night. It is at such moments that we think: are these the same people we are fighting and sacrificing ourselves for?”DAY 6Before leaving for Srinagar, I meet Major Dagwal, commando of paratroopers, at Charkot. A commando is one who is dropped by Army helicopters into jungles to trace and wipe out militants. Dagwal has just returned from a 72-hour ambush in which he gunned down several militants. Isn't he afraid of all the action? “No. In fact I volunteered to be a commando,” he points out. Dagwal regrets the fact that he will soon have to leave the Valley for Lebanon, where he has to be part of a peace-keeping force. After speaking to him, I bid goodbye to all the jawans and reach Srinagar late evening. At the Army headquarters, Col Mathur sums up the jawan's situation: “He has to fight anti-national elements who have taken shelter among the innocent local population. He also has to act against his own countrymen who may have been misguided by militants. But his salary is too meagre to help him meet his social obligations and maintain a respectable standard of living.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Armymen pray before they leave their camp for an operation. Seen here is Major Sachin Sharma of the Putshahi unit in Lolab, known as a daredevil officer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lt Col S K Sharma, in-charge of Chandigaam camp of 120 soldiers, offers a toffee to a local boy during his Gasht (patrolling) of the area that sees frequent encounters between the Army and militants.
> 
> 
> The jawan is both physically and mentally ready to operate in inhospitable conditions but feels his pay, and the environment he is required to work in, are not good enough.
> – Defence PRO Lt Col A K Mathur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anil Raina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The soldiers have their food together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawans do arduous firing practice every week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During patrolling, soldiers sense suspicious movement and take positions (they ask Anil Raina to squat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers on an ambush. They stay in these positions for hours to catch militants entering Chandigaam
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the camp in Lolab for an operation
> 
> 
> 
> Lets remember and hail the heroes of india!!!Jai Hind!!
> *



sathya's treasure house
article is very old(2008)


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special

*What The Media Never Tells You About Indian Army’s Operation Sadbhavana*
Remember Operation Sadbhavana? Well, it’s high time to revisit the work done under this operation.While it may not be able to beat the selling-potential of Bigg Boss or who’s-sleeping-with-whom kind of horseshit materials on news channels, it has surely gained the respect for our constantly criticized Indian Army.

Operation Sadbhavana, is a classic example of Indian Army’s humanitarian aspect. And boy, when it moves to make a point, it seriously don’t give a damn. Having championed the fundamentals of War and Peace, it foremostly hushed the guns of terrorists by scattering counterinsurgency grid in entire affected areas and then launched this operation to connect with people struck by instability.





Photo: indiatimes

*1. Operation Sadbhavana (Operation Goodwill) was launched by the Northern Command of the Indian Army in 1998. Lt. Gen. Arjun Ray, while serving as the Commander of 14 Corps, played a particularly effective role in promoting this wonderful initiative in the militancy-affected region.*






Photo: Indus Bangalore

*2. To revitalize the marginalized Kashmiri population, it follows Winning Hearts and Minds (WHAM) doctrine along with “an iron fist in a velvet glove” policy.*






Photo: Rediff

*3. It conducts regular healthcare programs in remote areas where civil health workforce does not cater to need of populace. Doctors in uniform are real blessings for the war-torn communities.*






Photo: Sainik Samachar

*4. Under this Operation, Army Goodwill Schools (AGS) are established in economically backward areas to educate underprivileged children who have limited or nearly zero access to schools. With well-qualified teachers, state-of-the-art facilities and rigorous monitoring, these schools come as a great help in creating a better society.*






Photo: AGS Uri

*5. To broaden the learning environment and inculcating curiosity for the unexplored, children from Kashmir are offered to visit different parts of India under Operation Sangam. Similarly, under Operation Maitree, children from other states are toured to J&K in order to get a first-hand experience of cultural diversity.*






Photo: Indian Army & the people of J&K

*6. Further, the army renovates villages which were reeking of gunfire and shelling by repairing foot bridges and damaged roads, and installing other infrastructure projects.*






Photo: Channel News Asia

*7. Senior citizens from J&K are offered ample chances to travel to new places and socialize with people over there.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

*8. Operation Ujala, a continuation of Operation Sadbhavana, was launched to reconstruct schools which were reduced to rubble in terrorist attacks.*






Photo: Sainik Samachar

*9. In areas where conventional academic route is too grueling and so the job opportunities, Indian Army offers vocational courses so that locals can envision a better tomorrow.*






Photo: Indian Army & the people of J&K

*10. Community Development Centres have been established in order to improve the living standards of economically backward sub-populations and focus on their immediate well-being.*






Photo: Force India

*11. Disadvantaged youths in sparsely inhabited areas who can’t lead a sustainable life despite having skills, are offered jobs in several local projects. The youth empowerment activities of Army also promote rural entrepreneurship.*






Photo: Indian Army & the people of J&K

*12. To help the children who are left with no family support, orphanages and hostels for children are constructed to provide them with basic life amenities.*






Photo: SRCO Kishtwar

*13. Under the constraints of limited resources, livestock plays an integral role in the livelihood of local communities. To keep them away from any kind of threat, veterinary camps are organized focusing primarily on preventive and curative treatment for livestock.*






Photo: Indian Army & the people of J&K

*14. To cope up with fast growing digital world, computer centres in far-flung areas are started to give elders as well as children a window to the outside world.*







What The Media Never Tells You About Indian Army’s Operation Sadbhavana

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bornubus

IAF IL 76 airdrops 16 Ton BMP 2 using Desi Parashutes HDS - 16T,made by arial delivery Research & Development Estb (ADRDE) Agra in

LEH






All hail "make in India" though ADRDE products already been exported to many countries like Malaysia and Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

special said:


>


Very nice!

+ at the start the reporter says this is India's largest ever evacuation mission which is clearly categorically false.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Georgeclark

Bornubus said:


> View attachment 215843


its a photoshop bro


----------



## Bornubus

Georgeclark said:


> its a photoshop bro


Are u sure its not from Aero India


----------



## Georgeclark

Bornubus said:


> Are u sure its not from Aero India


Yes Aero India had Grey Camo  not mustard moreover clearly visible either the women or heli is photoshoped on it or above it.


----------



## Niks

Georgeclark said:


> Yes Aero India had Grey Camo  not mustard moreover clearly visible either the women or heli is photoshoped on it or above it.


It is not photoshopped.It is from Aero India 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Georgeclark

Niks said:


> It is not photoshopped.It is from Aero India 2013


Hmm maybe I am wrong then  Sorry @Bornubus for wrong details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Air Force has successfully para dropped an Indian Army BMP-2 IFV in Leh region using a new heavy parachute developed by ADRDE Agra.

DRDO's Aerial Delivery Research and Development Establishment (ADRDE) has developed HDS-16T (Heavy Drop System) to enhance the army's ability to airdrop military stores, including vehicles, supplies and ammunition. The HDS-16T is capable of para dropping military hardware from IAF Ilyushin Il-76 heavy transport aircraft. JAI HIND




COBRA WOMEN COMMANDOS
















Navy Chief Admiral RK Dhowan pats sailors & officers of INS Mumbai & INS Tarkash for #OpRaahat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Onboard INS Viraat, Navy Chief RK Dhowan Confers Naval Gallantry Awards

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

B AND T 9MM WITH INDIAN ARMY TROOPS



















IA CT OPS







CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY JAWANS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY TROOPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

Rafiq Ahmad Malik of J&k light Infantry first kashmiri who scaled Mount Everest






@Unknowncommando

Bro some pics are purged and plZ post the pic of T90M again

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

MARCOs during Yemani evacuation:
















INS Mumbai/Sumitra's own force protection units:




















INS Kolkota and INS Kochi in the background:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sneaker

Smugglers caught by IN/CG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1ndy

most of the pictures by @Unknowncommando are not visible.

Regular IA mens are getting some good gears only recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

Sneaker said:


> View attachment 216711
> 
> Smugglers caught by IN/CG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

special said:


>


It seems coast guard personnel is holding kalantak carbine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

@Bornubus bro I can see


Bornubus said:


> It seems coast guard personnel is holding kalantak carbine
> 
> View attachment 216727


That's not kalantak that's amogh rifle ICG personnel use amoghs now their standard weapon.




Bros but I can see all the pics @1ndy @Bornubus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

Unknowncommando said:


> Bros but I can see all the pics @1ndy @Bornubus



i can see that pics too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


> INDIAN ARMY CT OPS


@Abingdonboy
These were the black plate carriers i was talking about in our discussion a year ago.They have a water bottle like camblebak attached to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


> B AND T 9MM WITH INDIAN ARMY TROOPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IA CT OPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRPF


These are Ghataks with MP 7..am i in a parallel universe?or has the Army started upgrading Ghataks?


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> These are Ghataks with MP 7..am i in a parallel universe?or has the Army started upgrading Ghataks?


There was news the IA had ordered this for the Ghataks some time back, the IA is actively trying to upgrade the Ghataks at an accelerated pace.



Unknowncommando said:


> @Bornubus bro I can see
> 
> That's not kalantak that's amogh rifle ICG personnel use amoghs now their standard weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bros but I can see all the pics @1ndy @Bornubus





special said:


> i can see that pics too



I can't

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> There was news the IA had ordered this for the Ghataks some time back, the IA is actively trying to upgrade the Ghataks at an accelerated pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't


So the Army believes in Uzi and MP7 for CQB.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> So the Army believes in Uzi and MP7 for CQB.


Pretty decent choices for such a role 

+ any chance someone (@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @special @Unknowncommando @bloo @Koovie @Bornubus ) could please re-post those pics so I can see? Would LOVE to see them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

Unknowncommando said:


> @Bornubus bro I can see
> 
> That's not kalantak that's amogh rifle ICG personnel use amoghs now their standard weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bros but I can see all the pics @1ndy @Bornubus


Both looks similar but Amogh looks much better and compact than Kalantak coincidentally ICG also has Patrol Ship ICGS Amogh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

@Abingdonboy

Govt ordered B&T MP 9 for Ghatak platoons few years back apart from some state police

Here an excerpt from old article

"Alongside, the purchase of 1536 Brugger & Thomet 9mm submachine guns (SMG) for select “Ghatak” infantry commando platoons and 1.3 million rounds of accompanying ammunition for an estimated $4.4 million initiated nearly three years ago also under FTP procedures, too awaits closure. The Swiss-made SMG was selected in 2011 followed by price negotiations and the inking of a contract, but the army is yet to take delivery of the weapons despite their supposed urgent operational requirement"























Not sure about this pic probably Ghataks too






Note: I have heard from my relative who was in kumaon regiment that Ghataks always use some kind of silence weapon even sterling smg in their fire team especially those who deployed at LOC,maybe for Raiding enemy posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bornubus said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> Govt ordered B&T MP 9 for Ghatak platoons few years back apart from some state police
> 
> Here an excerpt from old article
> 
> "Alongside, the purchase of 1536 Brugger & Thomet 9mm submachine guns (SMG) for select “Ghatak” infantry commando platoons and 1.3 million rounds of accompanying ammunition for an estimated $4.4 million initiated nearly three years ago also under FTP procedures, too awaits closure. The Swiss-made SMG was selected in 2011 followed by price negotiations and the inking of a contract, but the army is yet to take delivery of the weapons despite their supposed urgent operational requirement"
> 
> 
> View attachment 216799
> 
> View attachment 216800
> 
> View attachment 216816
> 
> 
> View attachment 216802
> 
> View attachment 216815
> 
> Not sure about this pic probably Ghataks too
> 
> View attachment 216813
> 
> 
> Note: I have heard from my relative who was in kumaon regiment that Ghataks always use some kind of silence weapon even sterling smg in their fire team especially those who deployed at LOC,maybe for Raiding enemy posts


Dude the first PIC and last pic are of para commandos and they are carrying mini Uzi.look at the vertical foregrip it is straight and it is in front of barrel where it ends and in B&T SMG the foregrip is not straight and fitted b4 the barrel ends.
@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR BHAI AB MP7 KAHA SE AAYA. THATS CLEARLY A B&T 9MM SMG.THEY BOTH LOOK SIMILAR BUT LOOK IT IS LITTLE SMALLER THAN THE MP7.
Note-only first 4 or of them are carrying BT 9mm smg and other last 4 jawans are carrying sterling SMG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

Unknowncommando said:


> Dude the first PIC and last pic are of para commandos and they are carrying mini Uzi.look at the vertical foregrip it is straight and it is in front of barrel where it ends and in B&T SMG the foregrip is not straight and fitted b4 the barrel ends.
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR BHAI AB MP7 KAHA SE AAYA. THATS CLEARLY A B&T 9MM SMG.THEY BOTH LOOK SIMILAR BUT LOOK IT IS LITTLE SMALLER THAN THE MP7.
> Note-only first 4 or of them are carrying BT 9mm smg and other last 4 jawans are carrying sterling SMG.


I beg to differ my friend,why would PARA SF use a silence SMG in Kashmir when terrorism already crushed under Army's Boot and only 200 ~ wanabe Terrorists are active,Unless they have to conduct an over the border Raid or plant an AP Mine type ops, i think this is the mandate of Ghatak to do the tasks of Shock Troops and you can see in the pics all B&T 9mms have slightly different foregrip thus they must be Ghatak.

But then i may be wrong ,but it is clear that only Ghatak paltan use B&T in Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY NBC WARFARE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Bornubus said:


> View attachment 216813
> 
> 
> Note: I have heard from my relative who was in kumaon regiment that Ghataks always use some kind of silence weapon even sterling smg in their fire team especially those who deployed at LOC,maybe for Raiding enemy posts



That's a mini uzi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Bornubus said:


> I beg to differ my friend,why would PARA SF use a silence SMG in Kashmir when terrorism already crushed under Army's Boot and only 200 ~ wanabe Terrorists are active,Unless they have to conduct an over the border Raid or plant an AP Mine type ops, i think this is the mandate of Ghatak to do the tasks of Shock Troops and you can see in the pics all B&T 9mms have slightly different foregrip thus they must be Ghatak.
> 
> But then i may be wrong ,but it is clear that only Ghatak paltan use B&T in Army


That is a mini Uzi and regarding the use of silencer in the most recent video of Para they were using silencer on M4.



Unknowncommando said:


> Dude the first PIC and last pic are of para commandos and they are carrying mini Uzi.look at the vertical foregrip it is straight and it is in front of barrel where it ends and in B&T SMG the foregrip is not straight and fitted b4 the barrel ends.
> @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR BHAI AB MP7 KAHA SE AAYA. THATS CLEARLY A B&T 9MM SMG.THEY BOTH LOOK SIMILAR BUT LOOK IT IS LITTLE SMALLER THAN THE MP7.
> Note-only first 4 or of them are carrying BT 9mm smg and other last 4 jawans are carrying sterling SMG.


Ya my bad...whats the status of MP7 with NSG?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Bornubus said:


> View attachment 217203


NVG strap?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


> Pretty decent choices for such a role
> 
> + any chance someone (@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @special @Unknowncommando @bloo @Koovie @Bornubus ) could please re-post those pics so I can see? Would LOVE to see them!


















COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> NVG strap?



yes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> NVG strap?


Looks like front line troops are being getting some heavy upgrade I had a pic in which troops deployed on LOC have Handheld Computer.

Do you have any info on Multi caliber rifles ordered for RR ?



"The Indian Army needs 30,000 third generation NVDs to meet its requirements as per the present war establishment (WE) authorisation. The large numbers required add substantially to cost but this could be reduced with indigenous manufacture. There is a need to further enhance these holdings as presently only one device is authorised per section. The need is to equip each man with a NVD but as a first step at least 50 per of the soldiers need to be so equipped.
The night fighting capability of the Army particularly the infantry and Special Forces need to be upgraded on a war footing"

NVG made in India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

UPGRADED MIRAAG 2000






















OPERATION MAITRI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Dhruv Mark 3 in Nepal Operations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

Army Aviation Helicopters in location have carried out Casualty evacuation of 34 people, which includes 25 women and children and 11 x stretcher based casualties from the area north of Gorkha. A total of 1400kg of relief material has been disbursed on 27 Apr and 2.4 tons of relief material were distributed on 28 Apr 15. So far 110 people have been rescued by Army Aviation at Pokhra.
















Dhruv Mark 3 with FLIR...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

IAF's MI17 with Nepalese Army ALH Dhruv

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## special

Indian Army Engineers Task Forces at work. 












Indian Army ALH Dhruv lands on a hillside in Gorkha district, Nepal for a CASEVAC mission





*Army relief convoy on way to Pokhra; IAF steps up operations*

New Delhi, April 30: The Indian Air Force (IAF) and the Indian Army have pushed theirrelief operations in the quake-hit Nepal to greater heights in the last 24 hours.

The IAF, which has flown in many of its assets to Nepal so far airlifting over 3,200 persons, flying a total of close to 50 fixed wing sorties and lifting around 320 tonnes of relief material and equipment.
As reported earlier, the C-17 Globemaster III, IL-76, C-130J Super Hercules and AN-32 having been operating on a war-footing since April 25.


*



*


IAF Spokesperson Wing Commander Rochelle D'Silva said that a C-130J aircraft successfully landed at an extremely short airstrip at Pokhra on April 29. "They were carrying six tonnes of food and water," Rochelle said.

She said a C-130J with 55 tents and 1630 blankets and another C-130J with 14 tonnes of water, food and medicines was sent to Kathmandu.


*



*


"Two AN-32s with 2.5 tonnes of food and water were sent to Pokhra. 14 passengers were evacuated by C-130J to Delhi. One IL-76 with 28 tonnes of water was sent to Nepal. 15 passengers and 7 mortal remains were evacuated by the IL-76," she added.

The eight Medium Lift Helicopters (MLHs) positioned at different parts of Nepal, conducted over 40 sorties along on April 29.

The IAF is undertaking rescue and relief operations in close coordination with various agencies in Nepal, especially the Nepalese Army.


*



*


*Army doctors working round-the-clock*

The Indian Army, on the other hand, began penetrating its rescue mission into areas that were cut-off from relief operations so far. 

Army officials said that the Army Aviation helicopters have reached out to far-flung areas delivering relief material.

Army doctors have been working round-the-clock attending the needy. "Some doctors have not even slept for the past two days," an official said.

An Army relief convoy is also moving by road towards Pokhara to step-up the relief operations.

"A vehicle convoy from Kanpur is reaching Pokhara with 5,000 blankets, 500 tents, 50 tarpaulins and 800 plastic sheets. Another team has moved by road from New Delhi to Pokhara with 7.2 tonnes of relief stores," an Army spokesperson said.

The Army has established three Field Hospitals so far with two at Lagaankhel and one at Senamangal. In addition, two medical teams are being located at Barpak.

*AOL mobilizes more than 8000 volunteers*

The Art of Living (AOL) has intensified its relief efforts in Nepal as well with many volunteers from across the globe partaking in the rehabilitation process.

The AOL has been encouraging volunteers from across the globe to come forward and contribute towards the cause of Nepal. So far over 8000 volunteers have been mobilized by the AOL.

The AOL said that blood donation camps are currently underway at the Bir Hospital. The AOL-Nepal Center and Nepal Music School in Kathmandu have opened its premise for shelter-seekers.


*



*


An Art of Living faculty in Birgung has also opened his doors for shelter-seekers.

"Our team was the first to reach Kaavre district with the help of the Army and the police. At the Balaju devastation site, the rescue team was stranded for lack of petrol. The volunteers took out fuel from their motorbikes and provided to the rescue operators and they could continue after that," says Santosh Sharma, member of AOL Nepal.

OneIndia News
Army relief convoy on way to Pokhra; IAF steps up operations - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manindra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

EXERCISE AKRAMAN-II CULMINATES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

AMC in Nepal:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

watch video of indian army dhruv in rescue...

ADGPI - Indian Army | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

army aviation pilots are good in pinnacle landing. never saw air force pilots doing some landing like this, most of the time air force pilots ask for a proper helipad for landing the coppers. even in uttarakhand flood air force asked for a proper helipad for landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra

Likely the 1st public image of buddy tanking between Indian Navy MiG-29Ks





Rare shot of an Indian Navy P-8I deploying an AGM-84A Harpoon anti-ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

indian army engineering task force in Nepal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

NSA in Nepal 









"Indian Army communications from anywhere in the world" The Corps of signal establishing satellite link to facilitate communication network within and outside nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

So much efforts for Nepal and what we get in return is Nepalese media criticising us for the one helicopter sortie to Northern Nepal by mistake carried out with no ill intention but to help earthquake vicitims.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> So much efforts for Nepal and what we get in return is Nepalese media criticising us for the one helicopter sortie to Northern Nepal by mistake carried out with no ill intention but to help earthquake vicitims.



ignore the media bro, those are pro china news paper. people of nepal know that it is india who came to help them, no the pro chinese news paper owner. you can't blame the news paper in nepal. even in india during 62 war CPI?CPM support china!! 
During China war, comrades cracked down on VS for saying lets give blood to jawans - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> ignore the media bro, those are pro china news paper. people of nepal know that it is india who came to help them, no the pro chinese news paper owner. you can't blame the news paper in nepal. even in india during 62 war CPI?CPM support china!!
> During China war, comrades cracked down on VS for saying lets give blood to jawans - Indian Express



I have read some of their comments on the US Army exercise with Indian Army Gurkhas.I think our neighbours like Nepal,SL and Bangladesh are keen on spoiling relations due to their jealousy towards India.

Our one helicopter went north and they are complaining about national security and what about the hundreds of terrorists that enter India from Nepal and they even got our airliner hijacked in 99.

Anyways,we should continue the good work and earn haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I have read some of their comments on the US Army exercise with Indian Army Gurkhas.I think our neighbours like Nepal,SL and Bangladesh are keen on spoiling relations due to their jealousy towards India.
> 
> Our one helicopter went north and they are complaining about national security and what about the hundreds of terrorists that enter India from Nepal and they even got our airliner hijacked in 99.
> 
> Anyways,we should continue the good work and earn haters.



there are few pro-china Maoists in nepal, only they will criticize india,
is that incident of IAF chopper entering north is that much serious issue?? i don't think nepal gov. or army will protest against india for this, as india is helping them than any other country. india already provided $500 million of aid to that country. indian aid is much higher that the combined amount of aid form all other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special said:


> there are few pro-china Maoists in nepal, only they will criticize india,
> is that incident of IAF chopper entering north is that much serious issue?? i don't think nepal gov. or army will protest against india for this, as india is helping them than any other country.


There was a protest and the Army chief was questioned by media today.


----------



## special

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> There was a protest and the Army chief was questioned by media today.


F***ing idiots... they are doing this in return for india's sudden response for helping their country. it took only 15 minutes to send military aid to nepal after after earthquake. it is a world record. 
It took Modi minutes to help neighbouring Nepal after earthquake | Asia-Pacific | BDlive

*Saturday, 25 April: Initial Response*
*Saturday, 25 April: Initial Response[edit]*
India was the first nation to respond to the crisis, by launching a full-fledged rescue and relief operation codenamed Operation Maitri (_Operation Amity_). Within 15 minutes of the quake,[7] Prime Minister Narendra Modi responded, directing immediate dispatch of relief and rescue teams, including medical teams, to Nepal. By the same afternoon, ten teams from India's National Disaster Response Force, totaling 450 personnel and including several search and rescue dogs, had already arrived in Nepal; ten additionalIndian Air Force planes soon departed to join them with further aid.[26] In the immediate aftermath of the quake, India sent 43 tons of relief material, including tents and food.[27] Prime Minister Modi spoke with Nepalese Prime Minister Sushil Koirala and assured him of India's support and assistance.[28]

The Indian Army sent three top military commanders, led by Major General J. S. Sandhu to Nepal to coordinate, oversee and fast-track the rescue, relief and evacuation efforts. The Indian personnel are working closely with hundreds of retired Gorkha soldiers of the Indian Army.[29] The Indian Air Force mobilised its Ilyushin Il-76, C-130J Hercules, Antonov An-32 and C-17 Globemaster transport aircraft andMi-17 helicopters for Operation Maitri.[30]

*Sunday, 26 April[edit]*
The Indian Air Force evacuated over 500 citizens from Nepal late Saturday through Sunday morning, and hundreds more on Sunday.[31][32] Ten flights were planned for Sunday. These would airlift army forward hospitals, teams of doctors, nurses, and paramedics, engineering task forces, water, food, National Disaster Response Force teams, medical personnel and equipment, blankets, stretchers and tents.[33]Prime Minister Modi vowed to wipe the tears of every person in Nepal in his Mann Ki Baat address to the nation.[34]

An Indian army mountaineering team recovered the bodies of 19 mountaineers from Everest base camp and rescued at least 61 stranded climbers from Mount Everest.[35] Indian Air Force helicopters reached Mount Everest on the morning of 26 April for rescue operations.[36] Indian Foreign Secretary S Jaishankarannounced that six more National Disaster Response Force teams would be sent to Nepal in the next 48 hours. He also announced that the aircraft sent to Nepal would not just rescue Indians, but citizens of other countries as well.[37]

By Sunday night, India dispatched a further 10 tons of blankets, 50 tons of water, 22 tons of food items and 2 tons of medical supplies to Kathmandu. Nearly 1,000 National Disaster Response Force personnel were also pressed into service, and a "big evacuation" of Indian citizens was underway through the road route. The government deployed 35 buses to evacuate stranded Indians in Nepal via two routes—Sonauli andRaxaul—along the Indo-Nepal border. India started issuing goodwill visas to foreigners stranded in Nepal and mobilizing buses and ambulances to bring them to India by road.[38] Indian Railways shipped 100,000 (one lakh) bottles of drinking water via the Air Force to be delivered as part of the relief effort. Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu later tweeted out that there were arrangements being made to supply 100,000 bottles every day.[39] Air India reduced fares on flights bound for Kathmandu from Delhi, Kolkata, Varanasi, and announced that it would also carry relief material on its flights.[40] Similarly, SpiceJet offered to accommodate "accredited NGOs and relief organizations looking to transport emergency supplies" and doctors free of charge.[41]

*Monday, 27 April[edit]*
By Monday morning, the Indian Air Force had evacuated 1,935 Indian citizens from Nepal using 12 aircraft sorties.[42] Indian Army sources said six of 18 medical teams tasked to help with the relief efforts in Nepal had been deployed. The Indian Army was in the process of sending 10 engineer task forces with machinery to clear roads and debris. The troops have taken with them a further 10,000 blankets and 1,000 tents are on standby. The Indian army was also bringing oxygen cylinders for distribution to medical teams.[43]

An inter-ministerial team comprising senior officials from the ministries of Home, Defence, External Affairs and the National Disaster Management Authority(NDMA) have gone to Nepal to coordinate rescue and relief operations. The decision to send the high-level team was taken at a meeting chaired by Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Sunday. The team will coordinate with the Nepalese government in the rescue, relief and salvage operations and assess the damage. India is sending Unmanned aerial vehicles to Kathmandu to map the destruction in Nepal and help channelize resources effectively. The UAVs will also help in locating survivors in half-collapsed buildings and can be used to look through balconies or windows for any trapped victims.

The Indian government is sending teams of senior executives and engineers from state-run energy companies to Nepal in order to restore power lines and ensure uninterrupted fuel supply. In the first phase, a team of five senior executives from the Indian Oil Corporation and more than a dozen engineers from transmission undetaking PowerGrid Corporation of India have gone to Nepal.[44] By the end of Monday, a further 5 tons of milk, light vehicles, a reverse osmosis (RO) plant, oxygen regenerators, medical supplies, blankets, tents, 14 tons of food (ITC noodles) were sent to Nepal, and personnel including 3 National Disaster Relief Force (NDRF) teams, 2 Field Hospitals, 2 Air Force Communication Centre Vehicles were also sent. The Indian Air Force conducted extensive helicopter operations, rescuing at least 337 injured people and air dropping 3.5 tons of relief materials in inaccessible places.

By the end of Monday, approximately 5,400 Indian citizens were evauated from Nepal. 30 foreign nationals were also evacuated to India. The Indian government received requests for help from many countries and took steps to evacuate their citizens to India. The Indian Foreign Secretary announced that 3 additional NDRF teams were being sent to Nepal on Monday. The Indian Army Engineer Task Force (Indian Army Corps of Engineers) succeeded in repairing and reopening the road from Kathmandu to Pokhara. The Ministry of Defence (India) established a satellite communication link between the Indian Army Engineer Task Force and the Nepalese Army Headquarters. As desired by the Nepalese Army, the Indian Army set up a task force headquarters in Kathmandu under Major General Sandhu and another in Barpak under Brigadier Gamlin. The Indian Air Force sent four additional helicopters – four HAL Dhruv advanced light helicopters and two Cheetah helicopters to Pokhara to expedite rescue efforts.[45]

*Tuesday, 28 April[edit]*
By Tuesday, 28 April, India had deployed 18 medical teams and three field hospitals, as well as two mobile teams of specialist doctors. With the weather improving, the Indian Air Force and the Indian Army fanned out to remote areas while continuing to transport essential items from various bases to Kathmandu and evacuating distressed persons to India. A 41-member medical team, along with medical supplies, was sent to Nepal from Rajasthan. The Sashastra Seema Bal dispatched over three dozen vehicles, including ambulances and water tankers to Nepal from its border camps. The Indian government dispatched a further 220 tons of food packets and dry rations, 50 tons of water, 2 tons of medicines, 40 tents and 1,400 blankets to Nepal.[46] The Indian Army established a 45 bed hospital at Lagankhel, Nepal to treat those injured in the quake.[47]

By the end of Tuesday, India had evacuated 20,000 Indian citizens and 170 foreign nationals from Nepal. The foreign nationals included 4 people from Brazil, 20 from the Czech Republic, 5 from France, 8 from Germany, 1 from Mexico, 33 from Poland, 1 from Romania, 2 from Russia, 2 from South Africa, 71 from Spain, 1 from Switzerland, 4 from Tanzania, 3 from the United Kingdom, 5 from Ukraine and 10 from the United States

Humanitarian response to the 2015 Nepal earthquake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nepali Army Chief Quizzed Over Indian Rescue Helicopters Entering Sensitive Areas
@*COLDHEARTED AVIATOR, *like i said, it is some pro-chinese media in nepal which criticizing indian chopper flying to sensitive areas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anyrandom

thankless media and people.....these guys are even hindus but they still behave like strangers with us...i read the comment on the beef masala issue....they were against India and RSS on this matter. Bloody perverts!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

anyrandom said:


> thankless media and people.....these guys are even hindus but they still behave like strangers with us...i read the comment on the beef masala issue....they were against India and RSS on this matter. Bloody perverts!


And look at us.Indian Airlines was hijacked from Nepal due poor security at airport which resulted in death of innocent Indian and release of hardcore terrorists who later joined Al-Qaida.

Countless incidents have happened where the terrorists have entered from Nepal.

Terrorist training camps are present in Nepal.

And we are helping them like our own state when we have millions of poor to feed.Why???

Why do we have to please minnow neighbours so much...why not rather uplift our countrymen and warn of serious consequences to those who promote anti India activities with strict military actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Gurkha

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> And look at us.Indian Airlines was hijacked from Nepal due poor security at airport which resulted in death of innocent Indian and release of hardcore terrorists who later joined Al-Qaida.
> 
> Countless incidents have happened where the terrorists have entered from Nepal.
> 
> Terrorist training camps are present in Nepal.
> 
> And we are helping them like our own state when we have millions of poor to feed.Why???
> 
> Why do we have to please minnow neighbours so much...why not rathrer uplift our countrymen and warn of serious consequences to those who promote anti India activities with strict military actions.



Leave it bro!!! Those who are raising noises are Maoists!!!! Just because India responded faster and better than their big daddy China their pants are on fire. Rest of the Nepalese are fine and respect India. Remember the response Modi got when he visited Nepal

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Koovie

IA soldiers at an exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special

Koovie said:


> IA soldiers at an exercise


which excercise??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF troops

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

special said:


> which excercise??



Dont know, found it on FB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IA's Engineering task force in Kathmandu:








IAF's Rapid Action Medical Team (RAMT) field hospital:




















Now THAT is a landing!! 



special said:


> which excercise??


I think it was with the Royal Oman army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

Abingdonboy said:


> Now THAT is a landing!!



Not bad, not bad.





















You can do some crazy thing with the Chinook though. Can't wait to see them wearing an IAF roundel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> So much efforts for Nepal and what we get in return is Nepalese media criticising us for the one helicopter sortie to Northern Nepal by mistake carried out with no ill intention but to help earthquake vicitims.


Some Nepalese are certainly acting pretty ungrateful, I've seen other Nepalese media outlets saying that it is wrong for the INDIAN media to only be highlighting the work of INDIAN units/forces in the Nepalese relief ops when this is more than natural. India is doing the majority of the work, should this not be highlighted? This really is one of the most bizarre response I have seen in any nation in receipt of such assistance from foreign nations.



special said:


> army aviation pilots are good in pinnacle landing. never saw air force pilots doing some landing like this, most of the time air force pilots ask for a proper helipad for landing the coppers. even in uttarakhand flood air force asked for a proper helipad for landing.


The Mi-17 and ALH have different landing requirements and have their respective pros and cons.

No doubt about it though the IA's AAC pilots are amongst the finest around! 

---------------------------





Just happened to come across this just now:







A complete tool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anyrandom

Abingdonboy said:


> Some Nepalese are certainly acting pretty ungrateful, I've seen other Nepalese media outlets saying that it is wrong for the INDIAN media to only be highlighting the work of INDIAN units/forces in the Nepalese relief ops when this is more than natural. India is doing the majority of the work, should this not be highlighted? This really is one of the most bizarre response I have seen in any nation in receipt of such assistance from foreign nations.
> 
> 
> The Mi-17 and ALH have different landing requirements and have their respective pros and cons.
> 
> No doubt about it though the IA's AAC pilots are amongst the finest around!
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just happened to come across this just now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A complete tool



^ THe video is private.....what was it about..what was the guy talking about.


----------



## Abingdonboy

anyrandom said:


> ^ THe video is private.....what was it about..what was the guy talking about.


Hmmm, it wasn't private 12 hours ago.

It was basically some idiot from Nepal threatening India and seeing the rescue efforts by India as an attempt to infringe on Nepal's sovereignty.

Basically just an angry and ill-informed young man who doesn't understand what he is saying, without India Nepal would be in a horrific state right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anyrandom

Abingdonboy said:


> Hmmm, it wasn't private 12 hours ago.
> 
> It was basically some idiot from Nepal threatening India and seeing the rescue efforts by India as an attempt to infringe on Nepal's sovereignty.
> 
> Basically just an angry and ill-informed young man who doesn't understand what he is saying, without India Nepal would be in a horrific state right now.



This just goes on to show that how imporant stratetigically this operation was for India. If not for us, the Chinese would have used this opportunity to increase their goodwill and influence further in Nepal. I am sure Mr. Doval did had a hand on proposing a massive aid to Nepal by influencing modi. 
Many nepalese have been brainwashed into hating India and be thankless even though they have the same culture/religion they behave with us like strangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

"Plan your next move as every step contributes towards achieving your goal”’An Indian Army training team during exercises.








Indian Army keeping its commitment to assist Nepal, rescued a group of monks from higher reaches of Nepal and brought them to a safer place.All access routes to the monastery were cutoff due to earthquake, Indian army aviation in a swift operation rescued them.


















@Abingdonboy @Koovie @Unknowncommando, take a look,







Abingdonboy said:


> The Mi-17 and ALH have different landing requirements and have their respective pros and cons.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special

proud of Indian forces....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anyrandom

All this for a bunch of thankless people. All we needed for this was a minor show of generosity that's all! But instead we are hearing that nothing special in what we did, everyone's doing the same. Lol there's no comparion between indian effor and effort by other nations. Highly irritating attitude of these people!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

anyrandom said:


> All this for a bunch of thankless people. All we needed for this was a minor show of generosity that's all! But instead we are hearing that nothing special in what we did, everyone's doing the same. Lol there's no comparion between indian effor and effort by other nations. Highly irritating attitude of these people!


Agreed, some people are behaving in a most classless manner.



Unknowncommando said:


>


Didn't realise the Mi-17 V5s came with HUDs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

indo-nepali army excercise.
















>
.
.
.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

Operation Maitri ‪#‎NepalEarthquake‬‪#‎IndianArmyRescueReliefWork‬
“Hum Saath Saath Hain” Indian Army and Nepalese Army along with locals clearing debris and collecting reusable items for creating shelters at Bhaktapur, Nepal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

4K40/4K51 Rubezh Coastal Defence System

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

Indian Army soldiers along with their counterparts from Oman Army during a joint training














11 Chinese and 12 Nepalese passengers ferried from Lamabagar to Kathmandu on IAF MI-17 today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

army aviation in action





















cobra commando

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


>



all the dhruv chopper indian army used in nepal is mark-3 version. any particular reason for it??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

special said:


> all the dhruv chopper indian army used in nepal is mark-3 version. any particular reason for it??


This is the current production standard so all new ALHs inducted into the IA/IAF/ICG etc will be Mk.3, it just so happens that the IA helo unit tasked with Nepal relief ops happened to have inducted the Mk.3.

When a mission is being tasked the version of a/c the units are flying are not weighed in (unless there is a particular imperative to do so)- what assets are there are put to use. 


In fact the many of the later MK.2s are going to be given the same hardware (IDS, FLIR and Glass cockpits as well as the uprated engines) as part of they MLUs.


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


> This is the current production standard so all new ALHs inducted into the IA/IAF/ICG etc will be Mk.3, it just so happens that the IA helo unit tasked with Nepal relief ops happened to have inducted the Mk.3.
> 
> When a mission is being tasked the version of a/c the units are flying are not weighed in (unless there is a particular imperative to do so)- what assets are there are put to use.
> 
> 
> In fact the many of the later MK.2s are going to be given the same hardware (IDS, FLIR and Glass cockpits as well as the uprated engines) as part of they MLUs.



mark 2 have glass cockpit. only mark-1 have conventional cockpit. 
i think the mark 3 is more capable in flying in bad weather conditions. that may be the reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

INS Delhi & INS Kolkata

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

special said:


> mark 2 have glass cockpit. only mark-1 have conventional cockpit.
> i think the mark 3 is more capable in flying in bad weather conditions. that may be the reason.


The Mk.3 has an updated cockpit to the Mk.2 but this is very easily retrofitted onto the Mk.2. And like I said bro, the IA unit currently in Nepal were not tasked to fly there because they had MK.3s they just happened to have them! I saw an interview with the CO of the IA HU whose helos (well 5 of them) are in Nepal right now and he said they were the closest IA aviation unit to Nepal and that's why they were called in, just like all the IAF's helos belong to HUs deployed in the East of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

special said:


> mark 2 have glass cockpit. only mark-1 have conventional cockpit.
> i think the mark 3 is more capable in flying in bad weather conditions. that may be the reason.


MKIII has more powerful (1000 kw) Shakti engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## special

army truck with L board!!!!




Indian Army recruit drivers being trained to drive vehicles in rugged terrains.

.


An IAF Mi-17 V5 Helicopter approaching to land at Kyanjin Gompa in the Langtang Valley, Nepal. 





>
.
.
Indian ArmyEngineer Task Force (ETF) clearing collapsed buildings and debris. The task force has cleared 430cum of debris along with 12 damaged houses in Bakhtapur & Chitrapur. At Barpak the task force cleared 4000m of track between Barpak to Baluwa via Mandhra and another 245m between Barpak Balua and Bakhpur. Another 60m was cleared in Suryamodi and 30m at Bhaktapur.
The ETF is also providing assistance along with the local population in repairing houses and helped construct 14 shelters as of date to bring respite to the locals from the anomalies of weather. The Engineer team helped in controlled demolition of two houses in the last two days to avert risk to civilians from damaged buildings prone to collapsing.









.
.
.
army dhruv in nepal.





.
.
HeliNa launch




indian army in kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special

Jammu and Kashmir Armed Police Commando






Gift from our Neighbors... 
Huge cache of arms and ammunition recovered from Poonch (J&K)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

HUGE CACHE OF WAR LIKE STORES RECOVERED 
Based on a specific input a search operation launched today by Rashtriya Rifles unit under Chinar Coprs and Special Operation Group Rafiabad in general area Sopore,Kashmir. The operation resulted in recovery of huge cache of arms, ammunition and war like stores to include 
2 AK-56 Rifles, 
4 AK- 47 Rifle, 
15 magazines with 756 rounds of AK-47
3 Chinese pistols,
3 Grenade Launchers with 30 Grenades,
2 Radio sets,
14 Chinese hand grenade,
33 Improvised Explosive Devices with circuits,
8 detonators and 7 safety fuzes were recovered.
This recovery has given a major blow to the Terrorist Operating the Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597748244018429953


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN MILITARY RANDOMS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

guys u can see EOTECH signt on AK OF GUY with hat.probably from ghatak unit.











INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special

Operation Maitri ‪#‎NepalEarthquake‬‪#‎IndianArmyRescueReliefWork‬ Indian Army established an emergency hospital as soon as the earthquake struck again. The Medical Teams responded immediately and evacuated casualties from Charikot and shifted them to Sinamangal field hospital run by Indian Army Medical team












.

A Kashmiri Muslim who dared to think about his country before his religion.

Major General Mohd Amin Naik, SM and
Arjuna Awardee is an Indian Army General
officer . Major General Naik was commissioned
in the Corps of Engineers Indian Army on
December 1974 and has served in the Indian
Army with distinction.

He has served as Design Engineer civil and
Garrison Engineer with Eastern Naval
Command, Vizag, and was in Army
Headquarters Indian Army as General Staff
Officer, DDG PPO, Additional Director General
Personals Engineers and was also as Assistant
Chief of the Integrated Defense TRIDOC with
Headquarters Integrated Defense Staff.

Major General Naik is a champion Rower. He
has been awarded the highest medal to an
Indian sportsman - Arjuna Award - for his
accomplishments in rowing. He won bronze in
1982 Asian Games (coxed pair) and has got 8
gold, one silver, and one bronze in national
championships. He has also won two golds,
one silver and a bronze in various international
championships in rowing





Indian medical field camp in Sinamangal











at indo china border





.

cobra commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Indian Army T-72 somewhere in Northern Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

Based on a specific input a search operation was launched by Rashtriya Rifle Battalion under the aegis of Chinar Corps and SOG Baramulla today in forested area of Guriwan Village south of Gantamulla town about 10 KM from Baramulla, which resulted in recovery of a huge cache of arms, ammunition and war like stores. Indian Army working relentlessly to locate hideouts and caches of Arms and Ammunition to deny their use by the terrorist outfits in J&K ‪





indian army aviation in nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

assembling of indian army dhruv helicopter in nepal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy's Ka-31 AEW type patch:








special said:


> assembling of indian army dhruv helicopter in nepal


Not assembly bro (they flew there  ) but maintenance, I believe they are replacing some of the rotor blades- that's a pretty impressive thing to be able to do in a foreign nation, speaks a lot about the Indian Mil's expeditionary capabilities these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

Tank Biathlon Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


> Not assembly bro (they flew there  ) but maintenance, I believe they are replacing some of the rotor blades- that's a pretty impressive thing to be able to do in a foreign nation, speaks a lot about the Indian Mil's expeditionary capabilities these days.



or may be they are assembling the chopper brought by IAF transport plane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

special said:


> or may be they are assembling the chopper brought by IAF transport plane


100% it was for maintenance bro:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599200513444294657

The IA and IAF flew all their assets in, no need for them to have been airlifted by transport planes- Nepal is a very short flight for most of the Eastern aviation units of the IA and IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

IAF Drill Team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Amidst the Fierce battles of World War-I an Indian Soldier shares his food with a poor peasantry women in Mesopotamia.





Indian Army BMP in Himalayas





Indian Army in UN peacekeeping mission





Siachin





Some random images

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## acetophenol

Unknowncommando said:


> guys u can see EOTECH signt on AK OF GUY with hat.probably from ghatak unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIAN ARMY CT OPS


How can we be sure its Eotech bro?


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

Gurkha Gear (Ghatak) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ALH DHRUV NAVAL AND MIG 29K






























INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

@acetophenol yes bro thats a eotech sight u can search on google and zoom in the pics. U will find the same.And the eotech is in many nos with ghataks also mini raptor reflex sights.
@Bornubus not particularly gurkha but yes most probably for GHATAKS



















INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

Unknowncommando said:


> @acetophenol yes bro thats a eotech sight u can search on google and zoom in the pics. U will find the same.And the eotech is in many nos with ghataks also mini raptor reflex sights.
> @Bornubus not particularly gurkha but yes most probably for GHATAKS
> View attachment 222706
> View attachment 222707
> View attachment 222708
> View attachment 222709
> View attachment 222710
> View attachment 222711
> 
> INDIAN ARMY CT OPS


Notice the Khukhri


----------



## special

Abingdonboy said:


> 100% it was for maintenance bro:
> 
> #NepalEarthquake Tech team of #ArmyAviation & #HAL led by Maj M Danesh change blades swiftly 2 keep rotors running. pic.twitter.com/mRblWhoQhn— Sitanshu Kar (@SpokespersonMoD) May 15, 2015
> 
> 
> The IA and IAF flew all their assets in, no need for them to have been airlifted by transport planes- Nepal is a very short flight for most of the Eastern aviation units of the IA and IAF.


thanks for that info bro,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

why is that helicopter takeoff like a fixed plane???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

special said:


> army truck with L board!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Army recruit drivers being trained to drive vehicles in rugged terrains.




Those Vehs are from the D&M (Driving and Maint) Wing of the Armored Corps Center and School.



special said:


> why is that helicopter takeoff like a fixed plane???




The Helo Pilot has chosen to make a rolling take-off. Since he has the space to (on a runway v/s a heli-pad) and probably to conserve fuel or he has a heavy payload at high altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army CT ops
@Bornubus bro khukhri doest always mean the jawan is gurkha. RR or other army regiments may have gurkhas or in the ghatak units. Other than that they can keep khukri nife like weapons in addition to what is given to them. There are no images that shows gurkhas have particular gear except khukri. But others troops can also carry this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

In Nepal:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> In Nepal:




Best shots of Dhruv I've seen, what a work horse!! It's been used in several environments, and modified several times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> Best shots of Dhruv I've seen, what a work horse!! It's been used in several environments, and modified several times.


It certainly looks great in the field!


----------



## special

India’s first Armed UAV “Rustom-I” with two HELINA missiles | idrw.org





Saurav Jha a Prominent Journalist has tweeted what could be described as India’s First armed UAV. DRDO developed MALE Class Unmanned aerial vehicle Rustom-I has been pictured Taxing with Two 3rd generation fire-and-forget anti-tank missile “HELINA”.

HELINA is an Air launched version of the Nag missile which has been developed to be used from Aerial platforms like Helicopters, MALE & HALE UAVs and in future UCAVs.

DRDO had started feasibility study in 2013 on possibility to integrate HELINA missile into Rustom-I and have started Carriage trials and is still some months away from first flight which will be followed up with first firing of the missiles from the UAV.

HELINA is a third generation fire-and-forget anti-tank missile with top attack capability. The missile can strike its targets up to 4-7km and DRDO is also working on extended variant which will have capabilities to hit targets up to 20km and can be used from Fighter jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Army and Air Force aviation drawdown from Nepal begins:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

this is the missile test conducted by DRDO.... someone pls tell me what is MIRACH UAV?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

Defence News - Strengthening the strategic Andaman Nicobar Command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

special said:


> View attachment 224681
> 
> this is the missile test conducted by DRDO.... someone pls tell me what is MIRACH UAV?



It's an Italian UAV ............. Mirach 100/5

Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

kurup said:


> It's an Italian UAV ............. Mirach 100/5
> 
> Google Translate



how did they manage to do a missile test from a target drone??
why did DRDO buy an Italian target drone when we have ourown target drones??.... sonia effect!!??D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

ins vikrant

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indian Army Aviation ALHs*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

guys any info on the undocking of INS vikrant???


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Gujarat police SWAT


----------



## Unknowncommando

DIRECT ACTION said:


> Gujarat police SWAT


No bro. They are Andhra Pradesh Octopus unit commandos. You can check the pics in Indian emergency Picture thread.Gujrat police use mp5s.




AKM WITH EOTECH SIGHT AND FLASHLIGHT


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF
















INDIAN ARMY TROOPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF AND NSG BELGIAN MALINOIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

BSF:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

More Indian Air Force assets return from Nepal:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

The unit responsible for the Myanamar raid..21 SF Para.


----------



## Manindra

Swedish DefMin Peter Hultqvist checking out 'Rudra'


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## special operation

does Indian army have any dedicated sniper school???
@Water Car Engineer, @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR, @Abingdonboy


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Kamorta (left) and INS Satpura berthed at C Berth, Victoria Quay.




INS Kamorta.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special operation said:


> does Indian army have any dedicated sniper school???
> @Water Car Engineer, @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR, @Abingdonboy


Yeah.Its in Central India.


----------



## special operation

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Yeah.Its in Central India.


 have any picture the school?? what is the name of that school?? there is an indian army infantry school mhow, is that place where sniper training is given??


----------



## nForce

special operation said:


> does Indian army have any dedicated sniper school???
> @Water Car Engineer, @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR, @Abingdonboy



*Counter-insurgency and Jungle Warfare School*

They have Sniper training there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special operation

nForce said:


> They have Sniper training there.



i was talking about dedicated sniper school... sniper traing is provided at CIJW, indian army corps battle school and in many other places... but they don't provide advance training.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

nForce said:


> *Counter-insurgency and Jungle Warfare School*
> 
> They have Sniper training there.


This is not a dedicated school.Dedicated school is in MP where US Instructors come regularly.



special operation said:


> have any picture the school?? what is the name of that school?? there is an indian army infantry school mhow, is that place where sniper training is given??


Yup exactly.MHOW is the only place with a dedicated school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sneaker

nForce said:


> *Counter-insurgency and Jungle Warfare School*
> 
> They have Sniper training there.


I saw NDTV (or may be other, not sure) documentary on Indian sniper school. Very disappointed. Either they did not disclose full training, or our program is very rudimentary and more like a sharp shooter program, not sniper program.


----------



## special operation

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> This is not a dedicated school.Dedicated school is in MP where US Instructors come regularly.
> 
> 
> Yup exactly.MHOW is the only place with a dedicated school.



this is the place where special forces sniper were also trained?? which one is army's sniper rifle?? dragunov is a marksman rifle, it is not a dedicated sniper rifle like Accuracy International AWM or McMillan Tac-50 or the most modern CheyTac Intervention. 



Sneaker said:


> I saw NDTV (or may be other, not sure) documentary on Indian sniper school. Very disappointed. Either they did not disclose full training, or our program is very rudimentary and more like a sharp shooter program, not sniper program.



that is army marksman.. not sniper. Sniper training is more advanced.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special operation said:


> this is the place where special forces sniper were also trained?? which one is army's sniper rifle?? dragunov is a marksman rifle, it is not a dedicated sniper rifle like Accuracy International AWM or McMillan Tac-50 or the most modern CheyTac Intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> that is army marksman.. not sniper. Sniper training is more advanced.



SF training is in Nahan.


----------



## special operation

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> SF training is in Nahan.



nahan have enough area for a sniper training?? the total area of the SF training center at nahan is approx 500 acre. then how did they train 1 mile or more long shots?? army must have send those SF snipers to the dedicated sniper school.


----------



## special operation



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

special operation said:


> nahan have enough area for a sniper training?? the total area of the SF training center at nahan is approx 500 acre. then how did they train 1 mile or more long shots?? army must have send those SF snipers to the dedicated sniper school.


Watch the ndtv documentary.


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

Ajeya warrior Ex. In UK


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

[QUOTE="Unknowncommando, post: 7293333, member: 1]



[/QUOTE]


Did he take that headset from his computer?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bornubus

*Army Marksmen Unit (AMU)* at MHOW Infantry School

Produced several world class Shooters including two Olympic medals won by Lt col Rajyavardhan singh and Subedar Vijai Kumar


























*Sri Lankan Gen. Visiting AMU*









*Naib Subedar Jitu Rai* of the Army Marksmanship Unit (AMU) has etched his name in the history of Indian Shooting by winning three medals (one Gold and Two Silver) in two successive World Cups namely ISSF World Cup from 04 Jun to 13 Jun 2014 at Munich, Germany and ISSF World Cup from 13 Jun to 21 Jun 2014 at Maribor, Slovenia. These medals were won in 10m Air Pistol and 50m Free Pistol events. *He is now the World No. 1 in the ISSF rankings.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Picture Post, March 11, 1944: Santa Singh, a Sikh soldier serving with the British 8th Army. 

From September 1943 to April 1945, approximately 50,000 soldiers of the Indian Army took part in the Italian Campaign. (Indian here referring to Indian subcontinent).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA







CRPF COBRA







ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

India's most popular gun MSMC (Thanks to Call of Duty - Black Ops 2 _colonthree emoticon_ ) has been renamed as JVPC or Joint venture protective carbine,and is undergoing trials.











ARJUN MK II




ARJUN




Strela 10M Air Def Missile System







CRPF COBRA




LCH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

AMOGH ICG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

@acetophenol lol may be yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

5 Kg IED located and destroyed by Army at Narayan Centre, Sonitpur,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

special operation said:


>


A link to the full video?


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA




ITBP



















ARMY JAWANS WITH VZ58


----------



## hkdas

Unknowncommando said:


>



these cobra have any Uniform exchange program with marcos?? marcos now adopting wooden digital cammo.. meantime cobra is changing to UCp?? UCP is worse kind of cammo in jungle terrain.. it will act more like a indicator than a commo.
just look at this.. how worse this camo in jungle terrain. cobra should continue to use wooden digital cammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Army assists evacuation of BSF personnel from marooned post on border
Heavy rains triggered flash floods in the Basantar River in Ramgarh Sub Sector of Samba district and inundated large tracts of land including a BSF Border Post on Saturday. The water level rose to a menacing 10 feet in the river, flooding the post and forced the BSF men to take shelter on the roof tops.
In a swift reaction to the situation, the Army pressed into service two of its ALH Dhruv helicopters & ground columns along with Indian Air Force Mi-17 helicopter for the rescue mission. The BSF personnel, along with heavy stores, were air lifted and evacuated to safer places

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Prime Minister Narendra Modi at the India-Tajikistan Field Hospital, a symbol of our enduring friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rezangahir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

much watch... DRDO corner shot gun, JVC, MCIWS, and BJs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

this may be the first operational pic of IA JAWAN WITH B&T 9mm SMG must be GHATAK















hkdas said:


> these cobra have any Uniform exchange program with marcos?? marcos now adopting wooden digital cammo.. meantime cobra is changing to UCp?? UCP is worse kind of cammo in jungle terrain.. it will act more like a indicator than a commo.
> just look at this.. how worse this camo in jungle terrain. cobra should continue to use wooden digital cammo.


bro usually they always wear jungle marpat camo but sometimes they can be seen in this ucp.but most of time they wear jungle marpat only.they wear UCP in parades mostly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rezangahir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Gen Dalbir Singh, Chief of the Army Staff on a visit to Dimapur and Sukna. During his visit the Army Chief emphasised on the need to maintain constant vigil along the borders. He also directed that all operations in the hinterland must be people friendly and troops must be sensitised to uphold human rights and operate within the rules of engagement.





Based on specific intelligence, a joint operation was launched by Army and State Police in Watnar Gali, Trehgam, Kupwara Dist, J&K and a hideout was neutralised and a large cache of arms and ammunition were recovered.





BSF personnel saw a group of intruders trying to sneak in, they challenged the infiltrators who opened fire at BSF soldiers . BSF returned fire, and one intruder was shot dead while two others others manged to escape .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF contingent arrives in the UK (RAF Coningsby):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

ARMY LAUNCHES RESCUE EFFORT IN SONMARG ‪#‎ArmyRescue‬
The Army launched a swift rescue and relief effort in the aftermath of the cloud burst along the Sindhu Valley in Sonmarg. The Army had mobilized rescue teams including two columns of Army Engineers and Border Roads columns and are in the process of providing assistance to the stranded people and restoration of communications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Col ( Retd ) Danvir Singh reviewing DRDO's ARDE Multi Caliber Indian Weapon System ( MCIWS) developed by ARDE that was unveiled last year in defencexpo .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Snap of Eid celebration by Chinar corps of Indian Army in j&k

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

Drone (not Chinese crap toy) during arania encounter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622784508199243777

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jamwal's

eowyn said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622784508199243777


PAF Tezgaon Air base was cratered otherwise these poor sabres were relocated to Indonasia

" MiG-21 was highly effective in short range, precision attacks was amply demonstrated during the attacks with 500 kg bombs on the PAF's air bases at Tezgaon and Kurmitola, while pin point 57 mm rocket attacks were carried out against key command centres in the capital Dacca

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY SNIPERS IN ACTION







BSF




CRPF COBRA











Jawans of the 1/11 Gorkha Rifles with captured Stinger SAM launchers of the Pakistan Army.
Kargil war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Unknowncommando said:


>


what the hell is that weapon


----------



## Echo_419

Unknowncommando said:


> ARMY SNIPERS IN ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRPF COBRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jawans of the 1/11 Gorkha Rifles with captured Stinger SAM launchers of the Pakistan Army.
> Kargil war



Looks like a big *** Sniper Rifel


----------



## Brahma Bull

danish_vij said:


> what the hell is that weapon


Vidhwansak AMR


----------



## FNFAL

danish_vij said:


> what the hell is that weapon


Should be the Vidhwanshk


----------



## Styx

Unknowncommando said:


>


women in cobras ?


----------



## FNFAL

Geralt said:


> women in cobras ?


Isnt that camo for BSF?


----------



## Styx

FNFAL said:


> Isnt that camo for BSF?


you're right, must be BSF, that explains the woman too


----------



## danish_vij

FNFAL said:


> Should be the Vidhwanshk





Brahma Bull said:


> Vidhwansak AMR


well if its vidhwansak its probalbly without its barel thts y i found it mysterious 


Unknowncommando said:


>


as the real one is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Mysterious pod detected under the last Indian Navy P8I IN 327




@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

BRDM - 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624148484149477376


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

eowyn said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624148484149477376





*It was simply the use of Non-State Actors to act on behalf of State Policies. But it was not the first time that was done. The first time was in 1948 under instructions of GHQ and Jinnah. History goes back a long way.*


----------



## hkdas

Army saves precious lives in Gurez, J&K
A civilian truck with four civilians skidded into into a 150 feet deep Gorge approximately six km short of Rajdhan pass in the Gurez Valley at 1730hrs on 22 July 2015. Living upto the commitment of ensuring relief in distress , a daring rescue operation was undertaken by Army Camp based at Gurez which resulted in saving all the lives of four passengers.









ARMY AVERTS MAJOR TRAGEDY
A major tragedy was averted by the Army, when fire broke out in the tents established by the locals at Sheshnag Yatri camp during the Amarnath Yatra due to leakage of LPG gas. Army located at Sheshnag immediately sprung into action and averted the major tragedy by preventing loss of life and property. Large scale damage to life and property was averted by the efforts made by the Army.





IAF pilots with their RAF counterparts
The patch has got people going crazy over it, here's a little trivia about it
Patch belongs to No. 2 Sqn (Winged Arrows)..










Exercise Indradhanush IV

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Koovie

hkdas said:


>



Is he using his Apple earphones  ?


----------



## hkdas

Koovie said:


> Is he using his Apple earphones  ?


enjoying music is good
on topic, that earphone is not apple earphone.. that is used for silent radio communication.





@Abingdonboy @Unknowncommando @Echo_419 @FNFAL @Geralt @danish_vij @jamwals @eowyn @capt-popeye @Koovie

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

Veer Naris of Kargil War Heroes take a walk at the Veer Bhumi of Kargil War Memorial at Drass today; in the backdrop is the mighty Tololing Range

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> Mysterious pod detected under the last Indian Navy P8I IN 327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy


This isn't an IN platform.



hkdas said:


> The patch has got people going crazy over it,


Can you point to where this hysteria is going on? 



hkdas said:


> enjoying music is good
> on topic, that earphone is not apple earphone.. that is used for silent radio communication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Unknowncommando @Echo_419 @FNFAL @Geralt @danish_vij @jamwals @eowyn @capt-popeye @Koovie


I'm unable to see the video here in the UK bro, any chance you could provide some details on what is said?


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> Can you point to where this hysteria is going on?


just joking... 



Abingdonboy said:


> I'm unable to see the video here in the UK bro, any chance you could provide some details on what is said?



that report is about the company MKU and its products for army's F-INSAS program. the report also shows the manufacturing of helmets and BJs and helmets. 








helmet mounded flash light.




camera(on the left side)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> just joking...
> 
> 
> 
> that report is about the company MKU and its products for army's F-INSAS program. the report also shows the manufacturing of helmets and BJs and helmets.
> View attachment 240791
> 
> View attachment 240792
> 
> helmet mounded flash light.
> View attachment 240793
> 
> camera(on the left side)
> View attachment 240795


Cool stuff! Did they mention if any of this had actually been tested/considered by the IA?


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> Cool stuff! Did they mention if any of this had actually been tested/considered by the IA?



just wait 30 mins... you will get your answer..


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm unable to see the video here in the UK bro, any chance you could provide some details on what is said?





hkdas said:


> just wait 30 mins... you will get your answer..






sorry for that low quality video..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

This pic is taken from Cheetah helicopter after Indian Army captured tiger hill





CRPF Cobra Commandos ... Sniper





indian army sniper. 





Vice Admiral Ajit Kumar P, Commandant, INA interacting with the newly joined cadets from friendly foreign countries





British ground crews checking out the mighty Flankers
EX Indradhanush '15.





C-17 of IAF during indradhanush exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> Cool stuff! Did they mention if any of this had actually been tested/considered by the IA?


helmet have inbuilt communication system, rails and holders for NVG, flash light and camera. 




BJ:
weight- 5kg
protection level- type III.
material used for armor plating - Aramid.









(thin layer of Aramid during manufacture of helmets and BJs. for hardening the materal needs to be baked.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

weight of 1 armor plate is 1.5 kg. the protection level can be customized according to the requirements of users

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anyrandom

If I am not wrong this type of armor is not being used by IA right now but in the program we see factory mass producing them. So where is it going?


----------



## hkdas

testing of BJ. that stabbing knife is dropped from 1.4m. 





























helmets under production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

finished product













communication devices attached to the helmet





combat FAST helmet















anyrandom said:


> If I am not wrong this type of armor is not being used by IA right now but in the program we see factory mass producing them. So where is it going?


now, army uses this products.. that is why they are producing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

material cutting for manufacturing of helmets. the materials are cut in "flower" like shape so that it can be form helmets in molding machine. 




















before molding





modeling mechine





after molding.




time needed for manufacture 1 helmet is "chaleese minites"(some one pls tell how much is this "chaleese minutes)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

ballistic briefcase:
weight-7kg
users- SPG, NSG and other protection units from state and central forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

hkdas said:


> material cutting for manufacturing of helmets. the materials are cut in "flower" like shape so that it can be form helmets in molding machine.
> View attachment 240953
> 
> View attachment 240954
> 
> View attachment 240956
> 
> View attachment 240957
> 
> View attachment 240958
> 
> before molding
> View attachment 240959
> 
> 
> modeling mechine
> View attachment 240962
> 
> 
> after molding.
> View attachment 240963
> 
> time needed for manufacture 1 helmet is "chaleese minites"(some one pls tell how much is this "chaleese minutes)



Chalesse means 40 & do you know when these thing will be inducted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Echo_419 said:


> Chalesse means 40 & do you know when these thing will be inducted



don't know, may be they already start introducing. @Abingdonboy, you have any idea about army using these MKU products ??
all those things i said is from this video.





ooh i forget to mention..
*Aramid is Kevlar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Su-30MKI fighters of the Air Force of India to exercise "Indradhanush", taking place at the airbase RAF "Coningsby"; England; 23rd July 2015 of the year

































sorce 477768 - Индийские гости на островах (sorry if repost)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## black-hawk_101

T-55 said:


> Su-30MKI fighters of the Air Force of India to exercise "Indradhanush", taking place at the airbase RAF "Coningsby"; England; 23rd July 2015 of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorce 477768 - Индийские гости на островах (sorry if repost)



SU-30MKIs are a super machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> don't know, may be they already start introducing. @Abingdonboy, you have any idea about army using these MKU products ??


MKU is in use in the IA and other Indian forces but to date the usage is very, VERY low. Hopefully the new DPP changes things in a big way.


+ @hkdas thanks so much for all the info!!! Did the vid happen to say anything about trails by the IA?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> MKU is in use in the IA and other Indian forces but to date the usage is very, VERY low. Hopefully the new DPP changes things in a big way.
> 
> 
> + @hkdas thanks so much for all the info!!! Did the vid happen to say anything about trails by the IA?



The good thing is that all these things would be made by India,by Indians & by Indian companies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> Did the vid happen to say anything about trails by the IA?


that is what he didn't say clearly... 

what he saying after showing those NVGs, BJs is that
"this is F-INSAS project" and then he says "those BJs are manufactured for indian armed forces" he also mention BSF!! he didn't say whether it is a prototype or under trail or those are ordered by the army.
he says "in future indian army soldiers will equip like this". 
that MKU employee in one instant said that "If the demand increase then they can increase the rate of production of those products". 

AFAIk army cancelled FINSAS program and decided to induct all those equipment one by one instead of inducting all of them simultaneously. i don't understand why did he said that this is for FINSAS project.


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> AFAIk army cancelled FINSAS program and decided to induct all those equipment one by one instead of inducting all of them simultaneously. i don't understand why did he said that this is for FINSAS project.


F-INSAS isn't exactly cancelled, it has simply been split into the personal equipment modernisation and the BMS parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> F-INSAS isn't exactly cancelled, it has simply been split into the personal equipment modernisation and the BMS parts.


that rate of production of BJs is like they are on order from army. if they didn't get any order from our army then why did they produce these products at this rate?? in india only army or CRPF are the potential buyer of those BJs. i think army have already give order for BJs from MKU.


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> that rate of production of BJs is like they are on order from army. if they didn't get any order from our army then why did they produce these products at this rate?? in india only army or CRPF are the potential buyer of those BJs. i think army have already give order for BJs from MKU.


I'm pretty sure the IA has but not as part of F-INSAS/the Infantry's modernisation scheme but for the RR. The RR always get equipment as per operational requirements, the rest of the IA has to wait a good while longer.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

Abingdonboy said:


> "MESS WITH THE BEST,DIE LIKE THE REST!"
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus christ- their outfits are almost identical to the RR's, even down to the markings! This is chilling on a number of counts, not only will it make the job of distinguishing them incredibly difficult for the RR/police/CRPF but these guys could carry out false flag attacks and make it look like the RR/IA committed atrocities ( I remember these scum had something along these lines in the ear 00s).



Bro Army camo is not hard to get,you can get it in every Cantonment but I am surprise how do they get PATKAS ... My guess is they have a small manufacturing facility

Jk police SOG in army camp





Terrorists in RR gear .. they can easily ambush convoys and paramilitary not to mention false

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm pretty sure the IA has but not as part of F-INSAS/the Infantry's modernisation scheme but for the RR. The RR always get equipment as per operational requirements, the rest of the IA has to wait a good while longer.


so you are saying RR order those MKU product?? 
why our army didn't give a bulk order for those helmets and BJs?? why our SF still depend on bulky russian helmets when our won companies are manufacturing world class helmets(FAST Helmets)?? it makes me cry when i saw those bulky russian helmets used by NSG and marcos


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> so you are saying RR order those MKU product??



AFAIK, yes. 


hkdas said:


> why our army didn't give a bulk order for those helmets and BJs?


Some bureaucratic nonsense or another, hopefully things change under the new GoI.


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> AFAIK, yes.


if they ordered that BJs and helmets(which i love to see them operational in army) we can see them wearing those soon. pics RR is always in news reports when ever an anti terror ops is conducted.


Abingdonboy said:


> Some bureaucratic nonsense or another, hopefully things change under the new GoI.


this is how our army jawan's head mounted NVG is!!





when will our army operationalize these helmets??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FNFAL

hkdas said:


> ooh i forget to mention..
> *Aramid is Kevlar.*



Thanks for tagging.
Though the change is welcome, there is a scope for a lot of improvement.

Firstly , this vest is not being specially made for the army, its being sold as "completar" model, the same appears on their site.
COMPLETAR Manufacturers India - MKU






Also Aramid/kevlar is 1960s tech. The world had moved onto Spectra in the 90s. Also note, aramid fabric itself is imported, probably from dupont- This is a worrisome factor- the base material is not indigenous., let alone being somewhat obsolete(performance vs weight tradeoffs). Same for the 80s PASGT style helmet.I understand our current stock is ww2 vintage, but if we are going into the future, lets at least an upto date product- not something being discarded by the developed nations.

Ofcourse, they may use other fiber glass or composite along with base aramid for their product, which was not revealed.

But the level of automation- geez, it looks like some backyard factory/fabricator making seat covers for cars. The men were cutting on a tin table.I am not against cheap manual labor vs expensive machines(base ops), but Its not even a proper production line. Probably some guy dumps materials on the the table while the tailor gets to work.

I wish there was a foreign player willing to partner up and provide up to date personal armor protection, cause desi companies will need direct threat to churn out better products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


>


navy have dog squad??



FNFAL said:


> Thanks for tagging.
> Though the change is welcome, there is a scope for a lot of improvement.
> 
> Firstly , this vest is not being specially made for the army, its being sold as "completar" model, the same appears on their site.
> COMPLETAR Manufacturers India - MKU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Aramid/kevlar is 1960s tech. The world had moved onto Spectra in the 90s. Also note, aramid fabric itself is imported, probably from dupont- This is a worrisome factor- the base material is not indigenous., let alone being somewhat obsolete(performance vs weight tradeoffs). Same for the 80s PASGT style helmet.I understand our current stock is ww2 vintage, but if we are going into the future, lets at least an upto date product- not something being discarded by the developed nations.
> 
> Ofcourse, they may use other fiber glass or composite along with base aramid for their product, which was not revealed.
> 
> But the level of automation- geez, it looks like some backyard factory/fabricator making seat covers for cars. The men were cutting on a tin table.I am not against cheap manual labor vs expensive machines(base ops), but Its not even a proper production line. Probably some guy dumps materials on the the table while the tailor gets to work.
> 
> I wish there was a foreign player willing to partner up and provide up to date personal armor protection, cause desi companies will need direct threat to churn out better products.



bro, even US army uses kavlar BJs. and that hand made BJs are common.. even in nato countries. the only question remains is did that BJ meets army's requirements. if yes then others are unimportant. the raw material can be imported as we don't have those, that is not that serious problem.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

hkdas said:


> navy have dog squad??



Yes; for Security and BDS duties. Even the IAF has Dog Squads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

anyrandom said:


> If I am not wrong this type of armor is not being used by IA right now but in the program we see factory mass producing them. So where is it going?



Most of their customers are foreign customers. The Indian military uses MKU products, but those are exceptions.

The MoD still favors incompetent PSU....


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> navy have dog squad??


Of course, they are used for EOD, patrol (security), drug detection etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

http://*****************/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Indian-Navy-MiG-29K-technical-training-and-maintenance-simulator.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Official Royal Air Force tumblr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

anyrandom said:


> If I am not wrong this type of armor is not being used by IA right now but in the program we see factory mass producing them. So where is it going?


For NATO.


----------



## T-55

Alert 5 » Best set of air-to-air photos from Exercise Indradanush so far - Military Aviation News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's




----------



## kurup

hkdas said:


> Mysterious pod detected under the last Indian Navy P8I IN 327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy






Abingdonboy said:


> This isn't an IN platform.




Check this out @Abingdonboy ,




SajeevJino said:


> That belongs to Indian Navy, It's the last P8 I
> 
> it's register number is N782DS aka IN 327,
> 
> Indian Navy Fleet Details and History - Planespotters.net Just Aviation
> 
> IN327 Indian Navy Boeing P-8 - cn 40617 / ln 5058 - Planespotters.net Just Aviation


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

IA-2101








IA-2102




IA-2105








IA-2107




IA-2101 Seen
IA-2102 Seen
IA-2103 Unseen
IA-2104 Unseen
IA-2105 Seen
IA-2106 Unseen
IA-2107 Seen
.
.
.
.

Indian Army Aviation Rudras.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

Jamwal's said:


> View attachment 243646


So, IAF is commissioning women as Weapon System / RADAR Operator role ?


----------



## GDeveloper

Are there no women in any roles in the IAF? I would be very surprised. 


Manindra said:


> So, IAF is commissioning women as Weapon System / RADAR Operator role ?


----------



## Manindra

GDeveloper said:


> Are there no women in any roles in the IAF? I would be very surprised.


They are, but as transport aircraft & helicopter pilot, communication, ground duty, medical etc not as fighter pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

Manindra said:


> So, IAF is commissioning women as Weapon System / RADAR Operator role ?


No idea .. may be training pic or navigator of mig 29


----------



## Roybot

Manindra said:


> So, IAF is commissioning women as Weapon System / RADAR Operator role ?



Does IAF operate any dual seat Mig-29?


----------



## nair

Roybot said:


> Does IAF operate any dual seat Mig-29?


Training.........


----------



## Manindra

Roybot said:


> Does IAF operate any dual seat Mig-29?


Trainer version but I mistakenly comment as Su-30 MKI


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Manindra said:


> So, IAF is commissioning women as Weapon System / RADAR Operator role ?



NO. They are just going up as "GIBs" in the IN's Mig-29 KUBs. Most likely they are IN Pilots/Air Crew on MR/ASW aircraft. They get a chance to get a "familiarisation sortie" sometimes, a kind of joy-ride. As good as the flight that Pratibha Patil got as a President in a Su-30 MKI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Capt.Popeye said:


> NO. They are just going up as "GIBs" in the IN's Mig-29 KUBs. Most likely they are IN Pilots/Air Crew on MR/ASW aircraft. They get a chance to get a "familiarisation sortie" sometimes, a kind of joy-ride. *As good as the flight that Pratibha Patil got as a President in a Su-30 MKI.*


Since then Flankers start blanks their MFDs, & engine are malfunctioning periodically :


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY BSF JK POLICE CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## me_itsme

Unknowncommando said:


>


cant see the pics


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jamwal's said:


> View attachment 243646






GDeveloper said:


> Are there no women in any roles in the IAF? I would be very surprised.


The only posts women cannot be in the IAF is in the fighter stream (jets), any other planes/roles they can do (transport, helo, MAR, SAR etc). 



Roybot said:


> Does IAF operate any dual seat Mig-29?



Of course, UBs for training exist. 


Upgraded IAF UB:






(Undergoing upgrade to UPG standard hence the primer)




Capt.Popeye said:


> NO. They are just going up as "GIBs" in the IN's Mig-29 KUBs. Most likely they are IN Pilots/Air Crew on MR/ASW aircraft. They get a chance to get a "familiarisation sortie" sometimes, a kind of joy-ride. As good as the flight that Pratibha Patil got as a President in a Su-30 MKI.



These are NOT IAF, this was part of the Nat Geo show "Mission Udaan", I don't know if any of them even got to go for a ride. 


+ sir, these aren't IN MIG-29K/KUBs but IAF MiG-29Bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> These are NOT IAF, this was part of the Nat Geo show "Mission Udaan", I don't know if any of them even got to go for a ride.
> 
> 
> + sir, these aren't IN MIG-29K/KUBs but IAF MiG-29Bs.



Is that so? Anyway, in the IN there are familiarisation sorties that personnel get sometimes. So much so that even Docs and Cadets/Middies of non-Aviation branches get lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN TANK CREW IN RUSSIA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

What's kanchan armour?


----------



## danish_vij

Unknowncommando said:


>


what a hell of a shot!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Jamwal's said:


> What's kanchan armour?



Kanchan armour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

me_itsme said:


> cant see the pics


Same is happening with me. I can see the pics on pc but not on the cellphone


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Air Force Station Bareilly organised a ‘Static Display’ for school children:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@waz sir, please clean up this thread


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

The first Indian pilot, an accomplished flight in MiG-25 - Air Marshal Palamadai Ramachandran posing against the backdrop of the aircraft after the flight; April 25 1976.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

MiGs in the service of the Indian Air Force; 90s From top to bottom: the MiG-25RB, MiG-27, MiG-29, MiG-23 and MiG-21

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA











Daring rescue by Army aviation chopper at Stok Kangri 20000 ft. An injured and unconcious israeli mountaineers rescued.
Hats off to brave pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hkdas

@Abingdonboy, the documentary on cobra commandos.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

View attachment 245538

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

ARMY ORGANISES WEAPON AND PIPE BAND DISPLAY IN GOALPARA,ASSAM
Army organises weapon and pipe band display in Goalpara. Latest automatic weapons and equipment were displayed along with a resounding display of an Army Pipe Band. The program was witnessed by more than 3000 civilians and school children.









PRELUDE 1965 WAR
11 Aug 1965. One Indian patrol was attacked by 300 infiltrators in area Mahadev and the Indian post at Pathreki Gali was subjected to light machine gun and mortar fire. In an encounter near Jaurian, 4 infiltrators were killed and many were captured. A large quantity of arms and ammunition was also recovered









Indian Army Chief General Dalbir Singh Suhag, flies in Su-30 MKI

Minister of State for Defence Rao Inderjit Singh today went on a sortie in the frontline IAF aircraft Sukhoi Su-30MKI at the Hindon air base in Ghaziabad near here. The 65-year-old Union minister took off from the Air Force base in Hindon and was airborne for about 20 minutes, during which the fighter aircraft also performed various manoeuvres, Defence sources said.

"The minister wanted to personally interact with the pilots and find out the kind of working atmosphere that they have. He also wanted to see the performance of the aircraft which is our frontline fighter aircraft," the Defence sources told PTI.

Interestingly, Army chief Gen Dalbir Singh Suhag also took a sortie in the fighter aircraft today.

The sources further said the minister was quite satisfied with the feedback that he got and also by the briefing that senior officers had given him.















Ahead of Independence Day celebrations, School kids getting to know their Air Force, at Chandigarh AFS. The program was organised by the 12 Wing of IAF consisting of Transport Squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hkdas




----------



## hkdas

| Video | Exclusive: Pulwama encounter caught on camera | India Videos | - India Today

'Know Your Army’ Mela : Run-up to the Independence Day Celebrations at Kalimpong 
As part of Independence Day Celebrations, a "Know Your Army“ was org in Kalimpong under the aegis of Eastern Command. Large number of school children and youth attended the same


----------



## Mike_Brando

A D-30 field gun in 'Know Your Army’ Mela : Run-up to the Independence Day Celebrations at Meerut




A 105 mm I.F.G.




'Know Your Army’ Mela : Runup to the Independence Day Celebrations at Senapati, Manipur


















Western Command 'Know Your Army’ Mela : Runup to the Independence Day Celebrations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

PRELUDE 1965 WAR
13 Aug 1965. Pakistani infiltrators had occupied PT 4007 in Poonch sector.
1st MADRAS launched a swift attack and flushed out infiltrators from the feature. In this operation 12 infiltrators killed, 4 wounded and 16 were captured. ‪









Southern Command 'Know Your Army’ Mela : Run-up to the Independence Day Celebrations












South Western Command 'Know Your Army’ Mela : Run-up to the Independence Day Celebrations(pics are from last year)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

CHETAK CORPS 'KNOW YOUR ARMY’ MELA : RUNUP TO THE INDEPENDENCE DAY CELEBRATIONS








COAS INTERACTING WITH ALL RANKS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

indian army's official video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

SAR unit of indian navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

*siachen




*



Mike_Brando said:


> PRELUDE 1965 WAR
> 13 Aug 1965. Pakistani infiltrators had occupied PT 4007 in Poonch sector.
> 1st MADRAS launched a swift attack and flushed out infiltrators from the feature. In this operation 12 infiltrators killed, 4 wounded and 16 were captured. ‪
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Command 'Know Your Army’ Mela : Run-up to the Independence Day Celebrations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Western Command 'Know Your Army’ Mela : Run-up to the Independence Day Celebrations(pics are from last year)


small correction bro ...it was not pakistan but india that occupied those peaks in 1965 as bargain chip later returned back to pakistan ...we occupied several peaks again in 1971 and this time we force them to sign Shimla Agreement ...they tried to get back in kargil but failed.

Brig .Javed Hussain former SSG


In October 1947, following the announcement of Kashmir’s accession to India, the Gilgit Scouts, a predominantly Muslim force raised by the British for internal security, revolted against the Dogras, and in a series of daring actions in1948 captured Kargil, Drass, Zoji La Pass and Skardu. However, in November 1948, Zoji La Pass and Kargil were recaptured by the Indians while the Kargil heights remained with the Gilgit Scouts.

During the Rann of Kutch conflict, these heights were captured by the Indians for the first time on May 17, 1965, for use as a bargaining counter in the negotiations. As a result of the agreement reached, the heights were returned to Pakistan in June 1965. In the first week of August 1965, Operation Gibraltar was launched. One of the areas used by the infiltrating force was the Kargil heights. To block these routes, the Indians captured the heights for the second time in the third week of August 1965. But after the signing of the Tashkent Agreement, the heights were once again returned to Pakistan.

On the outbreak of war on the western front on December 3, 1971, the Indians captured the heights for the third time on December 9, 1971. This time, however, they retained the heights in line with the Shimla Agreement under which the violable Cease Fire Line (CFL), created in December 1948 on cessation of hostilities in Kashmir, was converted into an inviolable Line of Control (LoC)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Unfurling the Tricolour at Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hkdas

Indian Army Prevents Heavy Floods in Punjab
The embankments of river Sutlej near Village Khairapet,Ludhiana had been washed away due to heavy flow of water of the river. The Deputy Commissioner Ludhiana requisitioned the Army for help to plug the breach in river Sutlej. Flood relief columns ex Vajra Corps (Western Command) reached the site and immediately started building a reinforcement wall. The swift and bold action of Army prevented the floods which could have claimed several lives and destroyed property in that area


























cobra commando






=================================================================
must watch video

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF




INS TEG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS TRIKAND







INDIAN ARMY JAWANS IN SIACHEN




INS VIKRAMADITYA




ICGS SARANG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

ARMY LAUNCHES FLOOD RELIEF OPERATION IN LOWER ASSAM
Many villagers have been displaced in Kokrajhar and Chirang districts as floods hit Lower Assam. Indian Army launched flood relief operations rescuing many villagers from inundated areas and is providing relief in terms of food and medical assistance. The Army, in consonance with the civil administration, is also geared for further operations as the flood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP




ITBP MMG RANGE




MORTAR RANGE







ITBP UBGL FIRING RANGE







IAF SUKHOI




INDIAN AIR FORCE SUKHOI PILOTS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55




----------



## Unknowncommando

Col ( Retd ) Danvir Singh reviewing DRDO's ARDE Multi Caliber Indian Weapon System ( MCIWS
















ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

check this out guys encounter in pulwama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hkdas

Desert Corps Yudh Sthal Inaugurated at Laungewala
Laungewala Yudh Sthal has been constructed by the Desert Corps at Laungewala. The Yudh Sthal was inaugurated by Lt Gen Ashok Singh, GOC-in-C, Southern Command and made open to visitors. The famous Battle of Laungewala which spelt the death knell of Pakistani tank columns has been recreated at the battle site. Also on display are captured Pakistani Tanks and equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Arms and ammunition recovered from terrorist hideout in Gool area of Udhampur district in Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whazzup

Abingdonboy said:


>



Thank you for this amazing video sir will subscribe to your channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Militant hideout busted by Delta force troops near Shalog village in Kishtwar (J&K), arms & ammunition recovered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Apprehends a Terrorist
A joint operation by Army and Assam Police was launched on 27 Aug 15 at Jangmapuri village of Kokrajhar District and an NDFB (S) terrorist was apprehended. A pistol and live rounds have been recovered from him. #NEOps



















INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

FOREIGN AND INDIAN TOURISTS RESCUED BY ARMY PERSONNEL 
As a goodwill gesture On 27th August 2015 Indian Army personnel near Leh executed a rescue operation and evacuated the victims of a road accident to a Military hospital at Nimu. The entourage of 14 tourists consisting of 8 Foreign nationals and 6 Indians were injured and trapped in a minibus in which they were travelling. The minibus toppled while moving from Sangam to Chilling due to a tyre burst.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

A joint team of Delta Force and JK Police busted a terrorist hideout in Laskarwan Forest of Ramban District on 21 August 2015 . Huge cache of arms and ammunition was recovered


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rezangahir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP IN NAXAL AREAS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

Atleast 7 NSCN militants were dispached to hell by assam rifles.
ITC Pangsha, along the Indo-Myanmar border, is about 290 km from the state capital. Police officers in Tuensang said the encounter took place at around 2 PM and lasted for several hours.

Senior officials from Tuensang District Administration and Police have rushed to the spot.

An Assam Rifles spokesman said at least seven cadres of the NSCN(K) were killed in the exchange of fire between the security forces and the rebel outfit.

He said a security patrol was on a routine area domination procedure along the border near Pangsha town when they saw one motorcycle and two vehicles approaching them.

As the security personnel asked the motorcycle to stop for checking, there was intense firing from the Gypsy and Bolero vehicles following the two-wheeler, the spokesman said.

The security forces retaliated and in the ensuing firefight, seven NSCN(K) cadres were killed and four others, including an Assam Rifles jawan, were injured.

The Assam Rifles spokesman said a huge quantity of arms and ammunition has also been recovered from the slain militant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

How prevalent are these grenade launchers among our lads?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

R&AW's eyes and ears in the sky...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

In the 1940s, we didn't have cranes to load stuff. Instead, elephants were used. In this picture, an elephant is loading supplies in C-46 planes during the Second World War.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> How prevalent are these grenade launchers among our lads?


Standard issue for infantry and CT battalions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hkdas

@Abingdonboy, can you open this link?? i am unable to open this from here(india)
U.S., Indian Soldiers train together | Article | The United States Army


----------



## TaimiKhan

hkdas said:


>



Don't think i have seen Indian soldiers from any arm using this kind of camo as uniform. This is the woodland camo. And this pic first started to appear on Pak social media sites.


----------



## bloo

hkdas said:


> @Abingdonboy, can you open this link?? i am unable to open this from here(india)
> U.S., Indian Soldiers train together | Article | The United States Army



*U.S., Indian Soldiers train together*
September 25, 2014

By  Staff Sgt. Mylinda Durousseau










*U.S. Soldiers rock climb in Himalayas*
A U.S. Soldier from C Troop 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, rappels down a rock climbing course as a soldier from the Indian army's 2nd Battalion, 9th Gurkha Rifles, observes, during exercise Yudh Abhyas, Sept. 14, 2014, at Ranikhet Cantonment...







*5-1 CAV Soldiers train in India*
Spc. Michael Rouillard, a cavalry scout with 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, and a native of Kennebunk, Maine, takes aim at a target during a jungle live-fire exercise, during Yudh Abhyas 14, a peacekeeping training exercise being held in the area...







*U.S., Indian Army train together*
Second Lt. Dan Mayer, a platoon leader with B Troop 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, stands with his Indian army counterpart as they prepare to traverse a rock climbing course, as part of exercise Yudh Abhyas 14, Sept. 20, 2014, at Ranikhet...







*Alaska Soldiers visit Himalyas*
Soldiers from 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment 1st Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, and soldiers with the Indian Army's 2nd Battalion, 9th Gurkha Rifles, perform physical fitness together, Sept. 20, 2014, at Ranikhet Cantonment...





A U.S. Soldier from C Troop 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, rappels down a rock climbing course as a soldier from the Indian army's 2nd Battalion, 9th Gurkha Rifles, observes, during exercise Yudh Abhyas, Sept. 14, 2014, at Ranikhet Cantonment...



Spc. Michael Rouillard, a cavalry scout with 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, and a native of Kennebunk, Maine, takes aim at a target during a jungle live-fire exercise, during Yudh Abhyas 14, a peacekeeping training exercise being held in the area...



Second Lt. Dan Mayer, a platoon leader with B Troop 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, stands with his Indian army counterpart as they prepare to traverse a rock climbing course, as part of exercise Yudh Abhyas 14, Sept. 20, 2014, at Ranikhet...



Soldiers from 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment 1st Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, and soldiers with the Indian Army's 2nd Battalion, 9th Gurkha Rifles, perform physical fitness together, Sept. 20, 2014, at Ranikhet Cantonment...
*Related Links*

Army.mil: Asia and Pacific News
U.S. Army Pacific News
U.S. Army Pacific on Facebook
CHAUBATTIA, India (Sept. 25, 2014) -- Watching the sunrise above the Himalayas while practicing yoga, rock climbing and rappelling as monkeys jump through the trees overhead; it sounds like an adventure vacation but for more than 75 U.S. Soldiers from Fort Wainwright, Alaska, it's an opportunity to work with the soldiers of the Indian Army to enhance the cooperation and coordination necessary during peacekeeping operations.

"I never thought I'd be rock climbing in the Himalayas, even with joining the Army," said 2nd Lt. Dan Mayer, a platoon leader with 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, after completing the rock climbing course.

In the 10 years since exercise Yudh Abhyas began, it has grown from platoon-level operations to brigade-and battalion-level operations. This year the training is focused on combined training events within three key elements; a command post exercise, a field training exercise and expert academic exchanges. Soldiers from 5-1 Cavalry, and the Indian army's 2nd Battalion, 9th Gurkha Rifles, are participating in the field training exercise. Soldiers with the 1st Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, are taking part in the command post exercise.

"Just seeing how another army works, seeing how a completely different culture in an army works, is great," said Mayer.

The field training exercise places Soldiers from a battalion of Soldiers from the 5-1 Cavalry, and an Indian army battalion with the 2/9 Gurkhas, side-by-side in field training events, including a jungle live-fire rifle range, a reflexive-fire range, a ropes confidence course, an obstacle course and rock climbing. Soldiers from both armies have conducted classes and demonstrations on peacekeeping operations, ranging from crowd control to cordon and search, providing an opportunity to see familiar tasks done in a different way. 

"They have different ways to do things than we do which is good; they can teach us and we can teach them as well," said Staff Sgt. Brianna Warren, a team leader with 5-1 Cavalry who calls Racine, Wisconsin, home.

Warren said she will return to Alaska, with a new respect for the Indian Army and how their experiences differ from hers. 

For many of the U.S. Soldiers, working with another nation's military is a new experience with many benefits.

"The Soldiers are really benefiting from seeing the discipline of the 2/9 Gurhkas; I think it's seen both ways as well," said Mayer. 

"We're training off of each other, we're learning how we function," said Sgt. Michael Higgenbottham, a cavalry scout with 5-1 Cavalry. "They have a unique experience that I think anybody would be able to appreciate."

While the Soldiers may be focused on training, they are sharing experiences and building relationships. 

"Now we're finally starting to mesh with the platoon we've been lined up with and we're finally starting to build that relationship that we're looking to create while we're here," said Mayer.

Exercise Yudh Abhyas 14 is being held in the area of Ranikhet Cantonment, Utterakhand, India, approximately 200 miles northeast of Delhi and is scheduled to take place Sept. 17-30 and is focused on low-intensity, counter-insurgent actions in order to improve the ability of all forces involved to respond to a wide range of contingencies related to U.N. missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

TaimiKhan said:


> Don't think i have seen Indian soldiers from any arm using this kind of camo as uniform. This is the woodland camo. And this pic first started to appear on Pak social media sites


crpf uses different types of cammo in anti-maoist operation. 
i found it from FB, if you have any source it is not indian?? in pakistan only SSG use woodland camo.



bloo said:


> *U.S., Indian Soldiers train together*
> September 25, 2014
> 
> By  Staff Sgt. Mylinda Durousseau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. Soldiers rock climb in Himalayas*
> A U.S. Soldier from C Troop 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, rappels down a rock climbing course as a soldier from the Indian army's 2nd Battalion, 9th Gurkha Rifles, observes, during exercise Yudh Abhyas, Sept. 14, 2014, at Ranikhet Cantonment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5-1 CAV Soldiers train in India*
> Spc. Michael Rouillard, a cavalry scout with 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, and a native of Kennebunk, Maine, takes aim at a target during a jungle live-fire exercise, during Yudh Abhyas 14, a peacekeeping training exercise being held in the area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S., Indian Army train together*
> Second Lt. Dan Mayer, a platoon leader with B Troop 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, stands with his Indian army counterpart as they prepare to traverse a rock climbing course, as part of exercise Yudh Abhyas 14, Sept. 20, 2014, at Ranikhet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alaska Soldiers visit Himalyas*
> Soldiers from 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment 1st Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, and soldiers with the Indian Army's 2nd Battalion, 9th Gurkha Rifles, perform physical fitness together, Sept. 20, 2014, at Ranikhet Cantonment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A U.S. Soldier from C Troop 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, rappels down a rock climbing course as a soldier from the Indian army's 2nd Battalion, 9th Gurkha Rifles, observes, during exercise Yudh Abhyas, Sept. 14, 2014, at Ranikhet Cantonment...
> 
> 
> 
> Spc. Michael Rouillard, a cavalry scout with 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, and a native of Kennebunk, Maine, takes aim at a target during a jungle live-fire exercise, during Yudh Abhyas 14, a peacekeeping training exercise being held in the area...
> 
> 
> 
> Second Lt. Dan Mayer, a platoon leader with B Troop 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, stands with his Indian army counterpart as they prepare to traverse a rock climbing course, as part of exercise Yudh Abhyas 14, Sept. 20, 2014, at Ranikhet...
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers from 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment 1st Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, and soldiers with the Indian Army's 2nd Battalion, 9th Gurkha Rifles, perform physical fitness together, Sept. 20, 2014, at Ranikhet Cantonment...
> *Related Links*
> 
> Army.mil: Asia and Pacific News
> U.S. Army Pacific News
> U.S. Army Pacific on Facebook
> CHAUBATTIA, India (Sept. 25, 2014) -- Watching the sunrise above the Himalayas while practicing yoga, rock climbing and rappelling as monkeys jump through the trees overhead; it sounds like an adventure vacation but for more than 75 U.S. Soldiers from Fort Wainwright, Alaska, it's an opportunity to work with the soldiers of the Indian Army to enhance the cooperation and coordination necessary during peacekeeping operations.
> 
> "I never thought I'd be rock climbing in the Himalayas, even with joining the Army," said 2nd Lt. Dan Mayer, a platoon leader with 5th Squadron, 1st Cavalry Regiment, after completing the rock climbing course.
> 
> In the 10 years since exercise Yudh Abhyas began, it has grown from platoon-level operations to brigade-and battalion-level operations. This year the training is focused on combined training events within three key elements; a command post exercise, a field training exercise and expert academic exchanges. Soldiers from 5-1 Cavalry, and the Indian army's 2nd Battalion, 9th Gurkha Rifles, are participating in the field training exercise. Soldiers with the 1st Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, are taking part in the command post exercise.
> 
> "Just seeing how another army works, seeing how a completely different culture in an army works, is great," said Mayer.
> 
> The field training exercise places Soldiers from a battalion of Soldiers from the 5-1 Cavalry, and an Indian army battalion with the 2/9 Gurkhas, side-by-side in field training events, including a jungle live-fire rifle range, a reflexive-fire range, a ropes confidence course, an obstacle course and rock climbing. Soldiers from both armies have conducted classes and demonstrations on peacekeeping operations, ranging from crowd control to cordon and search, providing an opportunity to see familiar tasks done in a different way.
> 
> "They have different ways to do things than we do which is good; they can teach us and we can teach them as well," said Staff Sgt. Brianna Warren, a team leader with 5-1 Cavalry who calls Racine, Wisconsin, home.
> 
> Warren said she will return to Alaska, with a new respect for the Indian Army and how their experiences differ from hers.
> 
> For many of the U.S. Soldiers, working with another nation's military is a new experience with many benefits.
> 
> "The Soldiers are really benefiting from seeing the discipline of the 2/9 Gurhkas; I think it's seen both ways as well," said Mayer.
> 
> "We're training off of each other, we're learning how we function," said Sgt. Michael Higgenbottham, a cavalry scout with 5-1 Cavalry. "They have a unique experience that I think anybody would be able to appreciate."
> 
> While the Soldiers may be focused on training, they are sharing experiences and building relationships.
> 
> "Now we're finally starting to mesh with the platoon we've been lined up with and we're finally starting to build that relationship that we're looking to create while we're here," said Mayer.
> 
> Exercise Yudh Abhyas 14 is being held in the area of Ranikhet Cantonment, Utterakhand, India, approximately 200 miles northeast of Delhi and is scheduled to take place Sept. 17-30 and is focused on low-intensity, counter-insurgent actions in order to improve the ability of all forces involved to respond to a wide range of contingencies related to U.N. missions.


thanks bro, 
daam, i cant open the link. 
i can't see those pics too.


----------



## TaimiKhan

hkdas said:


> crpf uses different types of cammo in anti-maoist operation.
> i found it from FB, if you have any source it is not indian?? in pakistan only SSG use woodland camo.
> 
> 
> thanks bro,
> daam, i cant open the link.
> i can't see those pics too.


 
Yes i know they use different camos but haven't seen any Indian arm wearing woodland ones. May be if the Garud guys wear, but don't remember seeing them in any. 

I objected since i saw the pic more then 1 1/2 year back on Pak Def related social sites. Its very old pic on the FB pages which roll out pics of PA guys. I am 99.99% sure that its a SSG guys pic. 

First time seen its being claimed to be an Indian armed forces guy.


----------



## hkdas

TaimiKhan said:


> Yes i know they use different camos but haven't seen any Indian arm wearing woodland ones. May be if the Garud guys wear, but don't remember seeing them in any.
> 
> I objected since i saw the pic more then 1 1/2 year back on Pak Def related social sites. Its very old pic on the FB pages which roll out pics of PA guys. I am 99.99% sure that its a SSG guys pic.
> 
> First time seen its being claimed to be an Indian armed forces guy.



if you are that much sure, then can you find the original pics?? because the FB page from where i got this pics never post such fake pics.




if i am right then this is the ranjeeth singh, who killed those terrorists.
generally in india media personals are not allowed to go to an injured soldiers like in that pics. but credibility of the FB page makes me believe that is an indian soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bloo

hkdas said:


> crpf uses different types of cammo in anti-maoist operation.
> i found it from FB, if you have any source it is not indian?? in pakistan only SSG use woodland camo.
> 
> 
> thanks bro,
> daam, i cant open the link.
> i can't see those pics too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

hkdas said:


> if you are that much sure, then can you find the original pics?? because the FB page from where i got this pics never post such fake pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i am right then this is the ranjeeth singh, who killed those terrorists.
> generally in india media personals are not allowed to go to an injured soldiers like in that pics. but credibility of the FB page makes me believe that is an indian soldier.


 
Ok as you say.


----------



## third eye



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## James David

General Vijay Kumar Singh!!! See the Tab!??!

Rangers Lead The Way!!!! even in INDIA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manindra

James Jaevid said:


> General Vijay Kumar Singh!!! See the Tab!??!
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!!!! even in INDIA!!!


You are also a Ranger Graduate ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## James David



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

James Jaevid said:


> General Vijay Kumar Singh!!! See the Tab!??!
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!!!! even in INDIA!!!



yes.. he graduate from ranger school.. 
he was also trained in US Army War College in Carlisle from where he graduated with distinction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## James David



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Any recent news on this platform? Trial runs? Testing? Initial cert?


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY




HAL LCH NEAR SIACHEN




BSF


----------



## hkdas

LCH becomes the first attack helicopter to land in Forward Bases at Siachen, claims HAL.












Nilgiri said:


> Any recent news on this platform? Trial runs? Testing? Initial cert?


yes....
testing will conduct on dec. 2015.
read more in here...
Multi-Calibre Assault Rifle: Made in India vs Make in India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

Pictures : Indian Navy displays its aviation assets | idrw.org





A static display of all the assets of Naval Aviation of Indian Navy were put up on display at the INS Dega for the benefit of the Tri Services Commanders (Southern Theatre) who met in Visakhapatnam.


























HAL Completes Hot & High Altitude Trials of LCH at Leh; First Attack Helicopter to Land at Forward Base | idrw.org





HAL successfully carried out the hot and the high-altitude trials of indigenously designed, developed attack chopper Light Combat Helicopter (LCH) at Leh recently. “These seasonal trials – including cold weather trials carried out at Leh during February this year – have been completed as part of the certification process. The flight trials at Leh have established hover performance and low speed handling characteristics of the helicopter under extreme weather conditions at different altitudes (3200 to 4800 m). During the trials, the helicopter and systems performed satisfactorily. LCH also has proven its capability to land and take off at Forward Landing Base in Siachen. LCH is the first attack helicopter to land in Forward Bases at Siachen”, says Mr.T. Suvarna Raju, CMD, HAL.

The trials were carried out on the third prototype of LCH (TD3) at Leh at the temperatures ranging from 13 to 27 degree centigrade with the participation of user pilots from Air Force, Army and representatives from CEMILAC and DGAQA. Various tests included assessment and validation of flight envelope in ‘Hot-and-High’ conditions, culminating in landing at forward bases at geographic elevations of 13,600 feet to 15,800 feet. These landings and take-offs were demonstrated with reasonable amount of weapon load and fuel.



The upper reaches of the Indus river and its tributaries, Nubra and Shyok are home to the mighty Ladakh and Eastern Karakorum Ranges, with multiple lofty peaks over 25,000 feet and an average ridgeline elevation of 20,000 feet. It is also home to the largest glaciated area outside the Polar Regions and is sometimes called the ‘Third Pole’. The Siachen is the largest glacier here and is central to this region. The area experiences a period of summer during July-August in which temperatures soar to 30 degrees above standard atmosphere conditions. *T*his mix of extreme altitudes and relatively high temperatures (‘Hot-and-High’) saps helicopter performance and as such, a few types of helicopters are able to operate effectively all year around.

*LCH Progress:*

With the extensive trials carried out on three prototypes at Bengaluru, sea level at Chennai in November 2013, cold weather at Leh during January/February 2015, hot weather at Jodhpur in July 2015 and hot and high altitude trials at a few days ago at Leh, the performance and handling qualities of the helicopter have been established for basic configuration (with EO Pod, Rocket launchers, Turret Gun and Air-to-Air missile launchers). The system functionalities have been assessed and found satisfactory during the trials and long-duration ferry across India. Further development activities are under progress and the weapon firing trials are planned during in the middle of 2016.

The advantage of indigenous development of helicopters such as ALH, LCH and LUH at HAL is that the users’ requirement are well captured right from early design stage and are fine-tuned as the project progresses with the involvement of users so that the product complies to the stringent operational requirements at high altitudes (Himalayan and North Eastern terrains)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

Four militants, jawan killed in encounter in Kupwara district of Kashmir | idrw.org






Four militants and a soldier were killed in an overnight encounter in Handwara area of north Kashmir’s Kupwara district, police said today. Security forces launched an anti-insurgency operation last night following information about presence of militants in the forest area of Sochalyari in Handwara area, around 95 kms from here, a police official said.

In the ensuing gunfight, four unidentified militants were killed.

An Army jawan of 9 Para was also killed in the operation, which concluded in the wee hours today, the official said.

He said the identity and group affiliation of the slain militants was being ascertained.

This is second success for the security forces against militants in north Kashmir in the past 24 hours.

A top militant of Lashkar-e-Islam, a splinter group of Hizbul Mujahideen was killed in an encounter in Rafiabad area of Baramulla district yesterday. One soldier was also killed in that operation.

DRDO beings testing of Gas dynamic laser-based Aditya technology demonstrator | idrw.org





DRDO’s Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC) which have been tasked to build India’s Star Wars-like weapon systems for the Indian Armed forces in the near future have finally begun testing a vehicle-mounted “gas dynamic laser-based DEW system dubbed ” Aditya” which is a technology demonstrator to prove beam control technology.

Above image tweeted by prominent defence journalist Saurav Jha courtesy of DRDO is a directed energy weapons (DEWs) technology demonstrator dubbed Aditya which is mounted on a truck.

The directed energy weapons (DEWs) technology uses subatomic particles or electromagnetic waves at the speed of sound to cripple or destroys their targets. DRDO’s LASTEC has been tasked to develop a slew of DEWs which can be used by Armed forces to control rioting crowds to high-powered lasers to destroy incoming missiles.

LASTEC will be developing Lethal and Non-Lethal variants of which in Non-lethal variants hand-held DEWs have been developed which are easy to carry and can be used in disorienting single adversaries, LASTEC will develop DEWs which can be used as Crowd-control dazzlers mounted on vehicles to dispel rioting mobs and another variant planned will be development of Laser-based ordnance disposal system which can be used to neutralise IEDs and other explosives from a distance.

In lethal variants, LASTEC will develop Air-defence variant of DEWs which can be used against UAVs, Helicopters at a range of 5-10kms which can guard airspace of an area of 10 km with a 360° view,
other key development will be of a 25-kilowatt laser systems to destroy missiles during their terminal phase under 10km range, where the missile skin will be heated to 200-300 degree leading to warhead inside the missile to detonate mid-air and ultimate DEWs which will be developed over a period of few year will be that of 100-kilowatt solid-state laser systems, mounted on aircraft and ships, to destroy missiles in their boost phase itself .

Posted in Exclusive, India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

The opening ceremony for Exercise Yudh Abhyas 2015 kicks off Sept. 9 at Joint Base Lewis McChord. Media interested in covering the ceremony or other parts of the exercise should refer to the media advsiory below.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY










ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

Sixth Indo-Maldives Joint Training Exercise
Joint Training Exercise for increased understanding and for ease of interoperability commenced on 31 August 2015 . Both the armies in the exercise also acquainted themselves with each others operating procedures

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

SIACHEN GLACIER : LAND OF ABUNDANT ROSES

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hkdas

Army carries out Flood Relief operations on the Southern Banks of Brahmaputra in the Nagaon District of Assam.













INDIAN ARMY RECOVERS HUGE QUANTITY OF EXPLOSIVE IN GOALPARA DISTRICT ASSAM

Based on specific intelligence, Indian Army launched an operation in the wee hours of 5th September. Acting swiftly, the troops apprehended an individual alongwith 8 kgs Explosive and 52 Detonators, which could have caused massive destruction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

Various photos of the 45th Rattray's Sikh regiment taken around 1890. 
Includes a photo of the regiment with Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji and one of the regimental band.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

@third eye out of curiosity what is the head gear "soft cap" that the army in Kashmir is wearing in post #8591 ?

is it regiment specific or area specific?


----------



## third eye

ice_man said:


> @third eye out of curiosity what is the head gear "soft cap" that the army in Kashmir is wearing in post #8591 ?
> 
> is it regiment specific or area specific?



This is a Patka , it takes its name from the cloth headgear sikhs wear ( besides the turban)

Details here

BULLET-PROOF PATKA HELMETS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

OPENING CEREMONY OF EX YUDH ABHYAS-2015
As part of the ongoing Defence Cooperation, a combined military training exercise got underway on 09 Sep 15 at Joint Base Lewis McChord (JBLM), Washington in USA. This is one of the major ongoing bilateral defence cooperation endeavours between the two countries and is the eleventh in the series, which initially started as an annual feature in 2004 to be held in India & USA alternately. The opening ceremony was held at Joint Base Lewis McChord (JBLM), Washington .


----------



## third eye

Lt Gen JS Aurora , the Eastern Army Commander addressing troops.

A hitherto unseen picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

hkdas said:


> R&AW's eyes and ears in the sky...



@Abingdonboy

I remember the RFP about the CONJAM and SIGINT aircrafts a few years back.
Is this Bombardier the one or have they been delivered or no?


----------



## Abingdonboy

bloo said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> I remember the RFP about the CONJAM and SIGINT aircrafts a few years back.
> Is this Bombardier the one or have they been delivered or no?


That RFP was for the IAF, these Bombardiers are for RAW's ARC- entirely separate forces and entirely separate requirements bro. The IAF's RFP is still yet to bear fruit and they are still on the market for such a/c but other procurements have taken precedent. There are a LOT of requirements pending, some of them quite exotic, that will only move forward once the budget is made available. The next 5 or so years are going to see some exciting purchases from the forces but the IAF and IN especially.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bloo

*1965 : India's Battles and Heroes | Discovery Channel*
*On 14 September Monday 9pm.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

Bossman said:


> Indian Army Officers relaxing in their mess after fighting militants in Kashmir


chutiya he is a 50 year old constable of Up police.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## special

U.S. Army Soldiers with the 3rd Brigade, 2nd Infantry Division and Indian Army troops from the 6th Battalion of the Kumaon Regiment, discuss tactics learned during close quarter battle drills during Yudh Abhyas 15 at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., Sept. 11. Yudh Abhyas is a joint U.S.-Indian Army bilateral Theater Security Cooperation Program exercise that provides both the U.S. and Indian Armies the opportunity to share combat experiences and skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

Soldiers with 1-23 Infantry and their counterparts in the Indian Army are staying busy as they train together during Yudh Abhyas, an annual bilateral training exercise held at JBLM this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoUS

special said:


> Soldiers with 1-23 Infantry and their counterparts in the Indian Army are staying busy as they train together during Yudh Abhyas, an annual bilateral training exercise held at JBLM this year.


@Abingdonboy @Water Car Engineer 
New helmets? Or did they just repaint the tin buckets?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

Top LeT Commander, Irshad Ganai, killed in Pulwama gunfight

A top Lashkar-i-Toiba militant was killed in a brief gunfight at Kakpora area of Pulwama in south Kashmir on Saturday afternoon.

A police official told GNS that Special Operation Group (SOG) Srinagar and Police Pulwama cordoned off the Naman Begium Bagh in Kakpora. As such the forces fired few warning shots, the militants reportedly 2 to 3 in number hiding in the area opened fire resulted into an encounter.

In the initial gunfight, two militants reportedly managed to give slip to the forces and one militant got trapped, he said.

The fire fight continued for half an hour resulting in the killing of a militant commander, he said.

The official identified the militant as Irshad Ahmad Ganie of Padagampora, Pulwama.

Unconfirmed reports suggest that a civilian has also sustained bullet injuries during the firefight.
https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=93c33ebfbc3f19d83b2f7642394cc521&oe=56A84AB7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

IndoUS said:


> @Abingdonboy @Water Car Engineer
> New helmets? Or did they just repaint the tin buckets?




I've heard it's just a cover for the same old helmet, though Im not 100% sure. It's been inducted for the last 5 years or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

Exercise Yudhabhyas 2015 - Day 3
U.S. Soldiers with the 3rd Brigade, 2nd Infantry Division and Indian Army soldiers with the 6th Battalion of the Kumaon Regiment, fire each other’s weapons during Yudh Abhyas 15 at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., Sept. 12.

















https://video-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=cb2819c736cf05a6e1bf14c43f4a1474&oe=55F51530

https://video-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=cb2819c736cf05a6e1bf14c43f4a1474&oe=55F51530

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

INS Vajrakosh, Karwar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoUS said:


> @Abingdonboy @Water Car Engineer
> New helmets? Or did they just repaint the tin buckets?





Water Car Engineer said:


> I've heard it's just a cover for the same old helmet, though Im not 100% sure. It's been inducted for the last 5 years or so.


Nah it's a new helmet but it's nothing special and is purely a stop-gap for some frontline (non-COIN) operations. It's been indicted for a while now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## special

@bloo, can you open this link??
With 'Yudh Abhyas,' 7th Infantry Division welcomes Indian soldiers | Article | The United States Army

Day #4: 3-2 SBCT, 7th Infantry Division Soldiers train with the Indian Army during exercise ‪#‎YudhAbhyas‬ 15 at Joint Base Lewis-McChord Sept. 13.

U.S. Pacific Command
U.S. Army Pacific
















The DJANGO said:


> The US soldier must be like.."What..No sights?"


that may be like..."what ... no optical sight?"... 
there is iron sight in that weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

‪#‎YudhAbhyas‬ 15, Soldiers from 3rd Brigade, 2nd Infantry Division share techniques with their Indian Army counterparts at Joint Base Lewis-McChord's rappel tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

*viets



*



Bossman said:


> My apologies, the uniform is very similar. These are the correct videos


Do we have your permission sir ?
plz don't ban us if we reply.
@waz
@Irfan Baloch
@Slav Defence
@Icarus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mike_Brando

@waz bhai,this @Bossman is deliberately derailing this beautiful thread.Please,take some action against him,thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

Soldiers from 1-2 Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 7th Infantry Division and Indian army Soldiers train to assault an objective together during‪#‎YudhAbhyas‬ 15 at Joint Base Lewis-McChords Leschi Town.


----------



## special

Fresh Encounter in Gurez Sector,J&K : 2 pakistani infiltrators killed !

Army on Friday foiled an infiltration bid on the Line of Control in North Kashmir’s Gurez sector. Last night army patrol guarding the LoC noticed movement of militants on the border. The militants were allowed to enter inside the Gurez and then cordon was established around them. When the militants opened fire, the troops retaliated resulting in two infiltrators being killed. Search operation is going on and Special Forces are taking part in the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special

.



A Cancer Awareness Drive for women was organised by Indian Army United Nations contingent in the Al-arkoub Region, Lebanon from 24 Aug 2015 to 16 Sep 2015. Women were sensitized on the risk factors, symptoms, screening methods and treatment for breast and cervical cancer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

*JIU jitsu *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## special

Bornubus said:


> *JIU jitsu *
> View attachment 258252


who is that instructor? are you sure it is Brazilian jiu-jitsu?


----------



## Bornubus

special said:


> who is that instructor? are you sure it is Brazilian jiu-jitsu?


*Arun sharma *is a 2 Stripe BJJ Purple Belt (Red Band) Instructor Under 3rd Degree BJJ Black Belt Professor Rodrigo Teixeira & 4th Degree Black Belt Professor Marcelo Nigue under the lineage of Carlos Gracie, Alvaro Barreto, Amaury Betitti & Pedro Carvalho.

*He Trains some of the most elite Army, Special Forces & Police Units. Arun Sharma is Certified in JKD, Kali, BJJ & Shaolin Gong Fu From USA, Phillippines, Brazil & China.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## special

Pic: Dead body Fayaz Ahmad Bhat (HM militant) of Wailo Pattan recovered in Devbug,Tangmarg






U.S. Ambassador to India Richard Verma visits troops from 1-2 Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 7th Infantry Division, and their Indian army counterparts as they conduct assault and defensive squad tactics at Joint Base Lewis-McChord's Leschi Town, Sep 18. U.S. Pacific Command, U.S. Army Pacific, I Corps

U.S. Army photos by Sgt. Daniel Schroeder | 5th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment

U.S. Ambassador to India Richard Verma greets and expresses his gratitude to Indian soldiers from 6th Regiment, 6th Kumaon after demonstrating squat movement procedures with 1st Battalion, 23rd Infantry Regiment lwhile on a visit to Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Washington, during the Yudh Abhyas 15 exercise, September 18. Yudh Abhyas is an annual, U.S. Army Pacific-sponsored Theater Security Cooperation Program bilateral exercise and the first one held at JBLM. (U.S. Army Photo by Sgt. Daniel Schroeder, 5th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment)




U.S. Ambassador to India Richard Verma (left), is briefed by Lt. Col. Teddy Kleisner (right), commander, 1st Battalion, 23rd Infantry Regiment, about the training scenario with 1-23rd Inf. Reg. and Indian soldiers from 6th Regiment, 6th Kumaon while on a visit to Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Washington, during Exercise Yudh Abhyas 15 September 18. Yudh Abhyas is an annual, U.S. Army Pacific-sponsored Theater Security Cooperation Program bilateral exercise and the first one held at JBLM. (U.S. Army Photo by Sgt. Daniel Schroeder, 5th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment)





U.S. Ambassador to India Richard Verma is briefed by Indian Lt. Col. R. N. Singh about how each squad manuevers to complete the mission as Indian soldiers from 6th Regiment, 6th Kumaon train with1st Battalion, 23rd Infantry Regiment train on squad movement drills while on a visit to Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Washington, during Exercise Yudh Abhyas 15 September 18. Yudh Abhyas is an annual, U.S. Army Pacific-sponsored Theater Security Cooperation Program bilateral exercise and the first one held at JBLM. (U.S. Army Photo by Sgt. Daniel Schroeder, 5th Mobile Public Affairs Detachment)





JOINT BASE LEWIS-MCCHORD, Wash. – Soldiers from 1st Battalion, 23rd Infantry Regiment, 1st Brigade, 2nd Infantry Division, welcomed the U.S. Ambassador to India Richard Verma to Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Washington, September 18.

During his visit, Verma observed Indian army soldiers from 6th Regiment, 6th Kumaon training with 1-23 Inf. Reg. on squad movement procedures during exercise Yudh Abhyas 15.

Verma inquired about the benefits of training at Leschi Town, which is a mock town used to simulate scenarios for possible deployments.

Lt. Col. Teddy Kleisner, 1-23 Inf. Reg. commander, said it was a tremendous advantage to train with an international force in facilities similar to future operations.

After witnessing the Soldiers demonstrate a scenario, Verma approached the Soldiers for their input on the exercise.

“It is important to hear what the Soldiers think of the training and working with their counterparts,” said Verma. “What each Soldier does is essential to success and I appreciate their service.”

Verma concluded his visit to JBLM by meeting with Lt. Gen. Stephen Lanza, I Corps Commanding General, about the Corps’ perspective and focus during the Yudh Abhyas exercise.
DVIDS - News - US Ambassador to India visits JBLM



Bornubus said:


> *Arun sharma *is a 2 Stripe BJJ Purple Belt (Red Band) Instructor Under 3rd Degree BJJ Black Belt Professor Rodrigo Teixeira & 4th Degree Black Belt Professor Marcelo Nigue under the lineage of Carlos Gracie, Alvaro Barreto, Amaury Betitti & Pedro Carvalho.
> 
> *He Trains some of the most elite Army, Special Forces & Police Units. Arun Sharma is Certified in JKD, Kali, BJJ & Shaolin Gong Fu From USA, Phillippines, Brazil & China.*
> View attachment 258257
> 
> 
> View attachment 258258
> 
> View attachment 258260


Brazilian Jiu Jitsu India: Academy

the units he provide training are;

NSG
Special Forces
Para Commandos
Seychelles “Tazars” Special Op Commandos
Skill Presentation @ CISF, SPG, Mumbai Force 1
Various Other Indian Army & Police Units.
Law Enforcement - JKD India

apart from NSG and Para SF which are the other SF unit he trains??
.....
.
.
.
.
.
.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=404584576405272








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=406275069569556









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=406571496206580

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATTLE FIELD

Thank YOU folks for the great pics.from my heart.

don't know why but seeing these pics while listening music. took tears out of my eye's.
salute to our HERO'S.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bornubus

myanmar border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## special



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bloo

15 day 10 finds 1-2 Stryker Brigade Combat Team and their Indian army counterparts conducting squad defense and attack tactics on Joint Base Lewis-McChord's Leschi Town in preparation for their culminating event on Monday, Sep 21.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=406823132848083






On #YudhAbhyas 15 day 9, the U.S. Ambassador to India, Richard Verma, visited troops from 1-2 Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 7th Infantry Division, and their Indian counterparts as they conducted assault and defensive squad training exercises at Joint Base Lewis-McChord's Leschi Town. U.S. Pacific Command, U.S. Army Pacific, I Corps




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=406571496206580

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bloo

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=407375099459553

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cloud_9

AUSINDEX 2015


























 © Commonwealth of Australia  
Source: http://images.navy.gov.au/

Video 
Australia and India bilateral exercise a success - Defence Video Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS KOCHI




UNDER HARSH CONDITIONS




MID AIR REFULLING BY NAVY MIG 29







BSF CREEK CROCODILE COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

amogh carbine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

SSB




BSF













INS KOCHI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## killer elite

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153662790930798





In a deadly encounter in Longdipabram village in 1994, Captain D.P.K Pillay was wounded grievously. However, he ignored the threat to his life and insisted upon the air-lifting of two children injured in the cross fire, before he could be evacuated. He also ordered that there would be no retaliatory actions following his own evacuation. For this great act of valour and sacrifice Captain D.P.K Pillay was awarded the Shaurya Chakra in 1995. 
Many years later in 2010, Brig N.J George, the Brigade Commander, who was aware of this incident sent out a patrol to enquire about the survivors from this old operation to this remote village. It was also the first time the villagers learnt that the Capt Pillay had survived and they sought a reunion with him. The young captain had become a Colonel and had been nominated to work at the National Security Council Secretariat by the Army. When Pillay visited Longdipabram, he was given a rousing welcome by all the villagers. Touched by the reception and concerned by the pathetic state of the village Col Pillay decided to launch a developmental schemes in Longdipabram. 
The Army worked hard and soon provided the village with a playground, a hall and a waiting-cum goods- shed. A graveled-road to the village was sanctioned and the MHA gifted a truck to transport the village produce. The National Bamboo Mission trained the villagers to manufacture bamboo mats and agarbathi sticks and the women were provided sewing machines. Every house was given a water-storage tank and measures are now being taken to repair the local church. Continued efforts are being made by the Army to deliver solar lamps in every house.
This unsung saga of love and sacrifice reminds us that being a soldier is not just about displaying courage and sacrifice on the battlefield, but also the vision to look beyond it

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## killer elite

Joint Military Exercise ‘Mitra Shakti’ Begins
Indo-Srilankan Joint Military Exercise ‘ Mitra Shakti 2015’, to acquaint both Armies 
with each other’s operating procedures in the backdrop of Counter Terrorism 
Environment , commenced on 29 Sep 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killer elite

A militant hideout was busted in north Kashmir’s Kupwara district today. A defence spokesman said the hideout was busted by a joint team of the Army and the police in the forest area near Boban Watsar village in Handwara.


“Acting on a specific input, a hideout with large quantity of war-like stores in the forest area of Boban Watsar, the Rashtriya Rifles based in Bhagatpura area immediately launched a search operation in the morning,,” he said.


“A concerted search of the area resulted in busting the hideout. A large cache of war-like stores, including two sniper rifles, one UBGL, one pistol and a large quantity of assorted grenades and ammunition, was recovered,” he said.


Two gunfights had taken place in Handwara this month, in which six militants and three soldiers were killed. — TNS


----------



## killer elite

i makes me cry when i saw that WW-2 gun still used by navy's VBSS team


----------



## killer elite

On 29 Sep 2015 The Army organised a medical camp at Chhaingund village under Operation Sadbhavana for the local people of Chhanigund, Majdas, Karkitchu, Kaksar, Haral and other nearby villages of Kargil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY BRDM 2









CRPF COBRA




IAF SU30MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA JAWANS
B&T 9MM SMG IN LARGE NOS WITH SUPPRESSOR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

*Jihadi merchandise 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

RPF COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

India: 83rd Air Force Day celebrated in Ghaziabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killer elite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killer elite

Kalyani Group's Future 'Armored Vehicles' for Indian Army( in advance stage of development)







desi MP5 , OFB Anamika 9mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

MiG-29UPG pictured (on the left) at Adampur Air Force base (was opened up for civilians during 83rd Air Force Raising day):








@MilSpec @Koovie @Water Car Engineer @AUSTERLITZ @PARIKRAMA



killer elite said:


> Kalyani Group's Future 'Armored Vehicles' for Indian Army( in advance stage of development)


If that really is from Kaylani Group then wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF BELGIAN MALINOIS DOGS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sarang team:






aircraft helicopters hal india vehicles indian air force #824276

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sid426

T*he fifth edition of the joint exercise between Indian and China, codenamed ‘Hand-in-Hand 2015’, commenced at the Kunming Military Academy at Yunnan Province in China on October 12.*

*Here are some glimpses of the joint exercise:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sid426



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAND IN HAND 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDO-CHINA EXERCISE HAND IN HAND 2015 
LATEST PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRAS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> CRPF COBRAS



So basically almost everyone now has better personal gear than the army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAND IN HAND 2015













ITBP
@Koovie i agree as CRPF now getting INDIAN made AKM,ghatak RIFLES AS STANDARD RIFLES AND X95 AS SMG OR CARBINE,ITBP having new AKMs and new digi camo as well as PASGT helmets even RAF jawans have better helmets than IA(talking abt old tin helmets not the PATKAS of IA).Even BSF have new smgs and sniper rifles and CISF aquiring new helmets and BPJs so yes bro but IA is quite well equiped in JK and north east areas where there is constant conflicts. other regiments only new knee, elbow pads, new vests(no BPJ),new cover on old helmets and jungle painted insas rifles and still using old sterling.Only big issue is small arms and helmets. We need to aquire new rifle smg lmg and sniper rif as well as ballistic helmets.There are improvements going on as we have seen IA jawan pics with B&T 9 mm smg and new BPJs. SO things will take time and we will have better equipments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

US, Japanese and Indian Forces Train Together During Exercise Malabar by U.S. Pacific Command, on Flickr



Untitled by U.S. Pacific Command, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sid426

Nagaland Police in Bihar for elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

so we can see that old sterling is getting replaced by silenced B&T 9mm SMG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAND IN HAND 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY LATEST PICS FROM RECENT ENCOUNTERS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killer elite

@Unknowncommando,
any pics of marcos and US navy seals from Malabar 2015??


----------



## killer elite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF heavies in Leh:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killer elite

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=629376990538737





Photos of recently launched INS Kalvari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

A Qualified "Super Commando" from #CoBRA

Note: Check the "Yellow Super Commando Badge" on Commando's right sleeve.







BSF AND SSB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeslieEngel

Nice to see all the pics.


----------



## killer elite

Su 30mki with 4 BVR astra missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killer elite

cobra commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

ins vikramaditya and _Admiral Kuznetsov_


----------



## killer elite

INS kochi firing BrahMos missile....












The formidable BRAHMOS supersonic cruise missile on Sunday, November 1, 2015 validated its strike power yet again after being successfully tested from Indian Navy’s newest stealth destroyer INS Kochi on the west coast of India.
The second of Project 15A “Kolkata-class” guided missile destroyer test fired the advanced BRAHMOS missile system as part of an Acceptance Test Firing during a naval drill being conducted on the west coast. 
The world’s fastest cruise missile, after performing high-level and extremely complex manoeuvres, successfully hit a decommissioned target ship ‘Alleppey’ located at nearly full range of the missile (290-km) with high precision.
“After two successful test trials from INS Kolkata in June 2014 and February 2015, today’s test firing from the follow-on INS Kochi has validated the newly-commissioned ship's systems. 
“BRAHMOS as the prime strike weapon will ensure the warship’s invincibility by engaging naval surface targets at long ranges, thus making the destroyer another lethal platform of Indian Navy,” Sudhir Mishra, CEO & MD of BrahMos Aerospace, confirmed telephonically.
The Navy commissioned INS Kochi on September 30, 2015. 
The 7,500-ton indigenously developed warship incorporates new design concepts for improved survivability, stealth, sea-keeping and manoeuvrability. 
The warship has the advanced capability of carrying a total of 16 BRAHMOS missiles in two 8-cell vertical launch systems, besides other sophisticated weapons and sensors. 
BRAHMOS missile having supersonic speed of Mach 2.8, a very low-cruising altitude of 10 meters at terminal phase and pin-point accuracy, would make the warship one of the deadliest in the Indian Navy fleet. 

Today’s test was the 49th test firing of BRAHMOS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Storm Force

stunned that is a indian built warship


----------



## mkb95

NSG commandos train with US Special Forces









p8i with 4 harpoon missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Troops undergoing ‪#‎ExerciseSampriti‬, a joint exercise of India and Bangladesh armies. ‪#‎Sampriti‬‪#‎IndianArmy‬

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95

Beautiful pic of IAF Gajraj resting in a shiny weather at Kunming Air Force Station, China. The IL-76MD also known as Gajraj was deployed to bring the Indian Army soldiers to China for exercise Hand-In-Hand recently concluded with the Chinese Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

INDO FRENCH joint military exercise (Kumaun Regiment)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

crpf cobra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Old photos(sorry if repost)
A series of photographs taken in the arrangement of Indian Madras regiment during the Indo-Pakistani War of 1965 (although it is likely that a photo taken after the armistice) Group photo of officers of the regiment with Indian Prime Minister Lal Bahadur Shastri in the background trophy "Patton"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

A 250 member Russian Army contingent arrives in Bikaner for joint India-Russia Military Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

Afghan, US and Vietnamese soldiers training in India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

T-55 said:


> Old photos(sorry if repost)
> A series of photographs taken in the arrangement of Indian Madras regiment during the Indo-Pakistani War of 1965 (although it is likely that a photo taken after the armistice) Group photo of officers of the regiment with Indian Prime Minister Lal Bahadur Shastri in the background trophy "Patton"



A correction, That is not PM Shastri , He was then Defence Minister, Yaswant Rao Chauhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BRAHMOS







BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

T-55 said:


> Old photos(sorry if repost)
> A series of photographs taken in the arrangement of Indian Madras regiment during the Indo-Pakistani War of 1965 (although it is likely that a photo taken after the armistice) Group photo of officers of the regiment with Indian Prime Minister Lal Bahadur Shastri in the background trophy "Patton"



This is not the Indian PM, its YB Chavan who was the Defence Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

mkb95 said:


>



This is USS Crommelin, OHP class frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

hkdas said:


>



This is the best picture of Dhruv.


----------



## mkb95

A very rare and intresting pic of Field Marshall Sam Manekshaw during his IMA days

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Point_4590



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Point_4590



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95

EXERCISE INDRA
Troops undergoing Counter Terrorist operations during Joint Indo-Russian Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

its sad to see our soldier still using insans while russian have ak103 with acog sight


----------



## Point_4590

Rajputana Rifles








mkb95 said:


> its sad to see our soldier still using insans while russian have ak103 with acog sight


Russian MIlitary budget $80 +
India $40

Russian infantry 400000
india 1325000


----------



## mkb95

Point_4590 said:


> Rajputana Rifles
> 
> View attachment 271759
> 
> 
> 
> Russian MIlitary budget $80 +
> India $40
> 
> Russian infantry 400000
> india 1325000


giving them good weapon and protection wont cost us fortune.40 bill isnt a small amount.its unnecessary bureaucracy and lazy govt which is responsible for it.


----------



## Point_4590

mkb95 said:


> giving them good weapon and protection wont cost us fortune.40 bill isnt a small amount.its unnecessary bureaucracy and lazy govt which is responsible for it.


Large part of the budget spends on revenue expenditure the salary of ordinary jawan is highest in south asia very few money left for capital expenditure.


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Point_4590

LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mkb95

Group photo of De-minig team of 4 Engineers and 2/9 GR with GOC 10 Infantry Div & DC Jammu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95

inside p8i

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mkb95

Indian Air Force and Armée de l'air Mirage-2000s lined up together

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Point_4590



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

hkdas said:


> A 250 member Russian Army contingent arrives in Bikaner for joint India-Russia Military Exercise



Indian forces look like,something straight out of thr 1960s
@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Point_4590



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mkb95

General Dalbir Singh, COAS took a tank ride on a Type-90 Main Battle Tank and interacted with soldiers of the Japanese Ground Self Defence Force (JGSDF) at the Fuji School - a training facility of Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@Nihonjin1051 Long live Japan - India relations!


----------



## Point_4590



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95

Pic of two IAF Sukhoi-30MKI that landed at Imphal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Koovie

Point_4590 said:


> View attachment 272521
> 
> View attachment 272522


What martial art/combat system are those instructors teaching? And from where are they?


----------



## Unknowncommando

http://***************/attachments/1-jpg.16337/ 
ARMY CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Point_4590

Koovie said:


> What martial art/combat system are those instructors teaching? And from where are they?


The main instructor is an indian Arun sharma he is trained in 

Jeet Kune Do – The Combat Philosophy of Master Bruce Lee
Kali – The Filipino Weapon Based Combat System
Brazilian Jiu Jitsu – BJJ The Ground Fighting System
PFS – Progressive Fighting System

W homen’s Self Defense – ETGS & Rape Safe Tactics
Edged & Impact Weapons – Use of Weapons for Tactical Combat
RAT – Rapid Assault Tactics
Tai Chi & Qi Gong – Calm Mind & Healthy Body





























www.arunsharma.in - Martial Arts Training in Delhi

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu India: Academy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Point_4590



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Probably the best one yet:






Sent a shiver down my spine!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Point_4590

KILO Class - INS Sindhukirti

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Point_4590



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95

amazing photo
LCA Tejas Mk-1 being loaded inside an Indian Air Force C-17A Globemaster III

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Arjun being transported :






INS Kochi:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalibr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalibr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

At last we can see Insas is getting replaced by Indian made AKMs on siaachen part




T last by 
Army Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Nilgiri said:


> Arjun being transported :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INS Kochi:


Gotta luv the MF star shape, can't wait to see the barak 8 test that will take place in india, hopefuly against some good sea skimming missile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## killer elite

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154320019311416





navy divers in chenni rescue operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Chennai (and Indian cities in general) needs to invest in its drainage infrastructure.


----------



## killer elite

Security forces today busted a Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT) funding module and a forest hideout in North Kashmir and arrested a Hizbul Mujahideen militant from South Kashmir. Police and Army busted an LeT funding module in North Kashmir’s Baramulla district and arrested its two members of the module while hunt for others is going on. 
Police says the busting of module is a major setback to LeT as it will block their funding. In another search operation in the forests of North Kashmir’s Baramulla district, security forces busted a militant hideout and recovered large quantity of arms and ammunition. The recoveries including three pistols, one UBGL, 56 UBGL grenades, 17 mortar bombs, 13 RPG rockets, 43 RPG boosters, 2 hand grenades, three pistols, 13 pistols and AK magazines and lots of ammunition of AK and Pika. Two radio sets were also found from same hideout.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rational

Nilgiri said:


> Chennai (and Indian cities in general) needs to invest in its drainage infrastructure.


Even drainage won't help its just to much rain & the most in last 100 year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

rational said:


> Even drainage won't help its just to much rain & the most in last 100 year



Yah but bad drainage made the whole thing much worse. Because new rain added to the old rain that could have been drained away if the infra was there....something along the lines of Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@ranjeet @Skull and Bones @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> @ranjeet @Skull and Bones @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @DESERT FIGHTER



Subbed to your channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> Subbed to your channel


Much appreciated my friend, please share as much as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killer elite

army going to chennai flood rescue operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killer elite

army's ongoing exercise in rajasthan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## killer elite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killer elite

indian air force rescue operation in chennai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## killer elite

Stranded passengers taken out of Chennai by C17 Globemaster of the IAF











n






Navy divers





army in rescue operation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Look who that is in the background 











Captain DK Sharma ‏@CaptDKS 13h13 hours ago
#NavyWeek2015 INS Viraat, Mysore, Kolkata & Ganga at Mumbai Anchorage

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## killer elite



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killer elite

rescue operation in Chennai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## killer elite

Naik Satish Kumar is the Army jawan who died fighting terrorists in Handwara, J&K today. RIP Brave. Operation by unit still on





malinois from CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

mkb95 said:


>


Which platform is that in the second pic?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

killer elite said:


> army's ongoing exercise in rajasthan.


Very old pics buddy not any ongoing exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Some artwork(sorry if repost)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

T-55 said:


> Some artwork(sorry if repost)



Nice pics. You from Serbia bro?


----------



## T-55

Nilgiri said:


> Nice pics. You from Serbia bro?


From Montenegro.


----------



## Nilgiri

T-55 said:


> From Montenegro.



Ah cool! For a while you were still united with Serbia....its such a pity that Yugoslavia broke up 

I have much respect for Serbian + Montenegrin people.....had two good Serbian friends in university....we had so many long conversations about the war and politics there....many similar issues to what India faced in her history. I would like to see more cooperation between our countries...our people think alike in many ways.

Are you supportive of Montenegro being independent or you preferred the union with Serbia earlier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Nilgiri said:


> Ah cool! For a while you were still united with Serbia....its such a pity that Yugoslavia broke up
> 
> I have much respect for Serbian + Montenegrin people.....had two good Serbian friends in university....we had so many long conversations about the war and politics there....many similar issues to what India faced in her history. I would like to see more cooperation between our countries...our people think alike in many ways.
> 
> Are you supportive of Montenegro being independent or you preferred the union with Serbia earlier?


I was for union.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

INAS 322 "Guardians" (SAR SQN):


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

MARCOs on the INS Vikramditya:








MiG-29Ks/KUBs on INS Vikramditya:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

^^^Some more photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar's demo flight on board an Indian Navy Boeing P-8I from Port Blair to Arakkonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy force protection sailors:






MARCOs:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

sukhoi flyboys

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

COBRA




BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF SNIPERS WAGAH BORDER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indopak

*Parliament, Delhi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

COBRA AT CIJWS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

Successful Testing of Barak 8 from INS Kolkata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

*MCIWS




*


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Abingdonboy said:


> Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar's demo flight on board an Indian Navy Boeing P-8I from Port Blair to Arakkonam.


Are those guys from US Navy or Boeing


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

cloud_9 said:


> Are those guys from US Navy or Boeing



Neither. All Indian Navy's aircrew. There is even a R/Adm. there; he is FONA.


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

Kumaun Regiment -Hand in Hand Ex 2015


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY AT KK RANGES AHMEDNAGAR
AT LAST NEW HELMETS ANS SIGHTS ON THEIE INSAS 1B1 s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 285467
> View attachment 285468
> 
> INDIAN ARMY AT KK RANGES AHMEDNAGAR
> AT LAST NEW HELMETS ANS SIGHTS ON THEIE INSAS 1B1 s




One of them have a holo-sight. I know DRDO's holo-sights were ordered, wonder if it's the same.

Rest are Zeiss models.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

Images from Indian Army Strike Corps exercise 'Drad Sankalp'
INDO - FRENCH JOINT TRAINING EXERCISE “SHAKTI – 2016”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

Bornubus said:


> View attachment 285527


rashtriya rifles?


----------



## Bornubus

mkb95 said:


> rashtriya rifles?


Yes,old pic of RR.


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Unknowncommando said:


> sukhoi flyboys



some of them looks very young, does IAF directly converts combat pilots from advanced training to MKI, aren't these rotated through mig-21,27 or jag and then onto advance machines?


----------



## mkb95

truthseeker2010 said:


> some of them looks very young, does IAF directly converts combat pilots from advanced training to MKI, aren't these rotated through mig-21,27 or jag and then onto advance machines?


i read that only experience pilot are allowed to fly older plane since they requires more skills to fly.newer pilot goes to mki.


----------



## mkb95

Dhruv with a FLIR in a rare camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

Some old photos,sorry if repost.
A selection of photographs taken at parade in New Delhi on India's Independence Day; 08/15/76

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mkb95

Fire Power and Manoeuvre Exercise was conducted by the Mechanised Forces of the ‪#‎IndianArmy‬ to demonstrate its Shock Action and Lethality at one of the firing ranges on 09 Jan 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF Police:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

shakti 2016 - Indo-French exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

mkb95 said:


> Fire Power and Manoeuvre Exercise was conducted by the Mechanised Forces of the ‪#‎IndianArmy‬ to demonstrate its Shock Action and Lethality at one of the firing ranges on 09 Jan 2016



This Exercise took place at K.K.Ranges and troops from Armored Corps School and Center along with those of Mech. Inf. School and Center took part.


----------



## Koovie

mkb95 said:


>



That must be the ugliest camo I ve seen so far^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF Police:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

*Artillery Firing Range Deolali Maharashtra - EX Sarvatra Prahar*











*BM 30 smerch*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

*PINAKA*






*BM 21 GRAD



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SUDIP

Bornubus said:


> *Artillery Firing Range Deolali Maharashtra - EX Sarvatra Prahar*
> 
> View attachment 286462
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 286463
> 
> *BM 30 smerch*
> 
> View attachment 286466
> 
> View attachment 286464
> 
> View attachment 286468
> 
> 
> View attachment 286467
> 
> View attachment 286465
> 
> 
> View attachment 286469



You forgot rare pics of 155mm soltam upgraded M46

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

Indian & French Army soldiers with their sniper rifles at Exercise Shakti 2016 in Rajasthan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army IAF Randoms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 286688


Still in use?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

T-72AV,August 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kushal Sinha

Abingdonboy said:


>


Hey I had clicked that picture
And I have some more
Sir I would be kind if you will give our fb page credits as these pictures are copyrighted.
Facebook page name - Indian Defence / Research Advancements (INDRA)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Abingdonboy said:


>



@Abingdonboy .... 

your post is reported for copyright issues have you taken approval form the rightful owner of the pic .... or have you copied it from some public forum .... plz clarify asap ... ???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kushal Sinha said:


> Hey I had clicked that picture
> And I have some more
> Sir I would be kind if you will give our fb page credits as these pictures are copyrighted.
> Facebook page name - Indian Defence / Research Advancements (INDRA)


My apoligies sir, I saw this picture (with no watermark or copyright) on Tumblr. 




HRK said:


> @Abingdonboy ....
> 
> your post is reported for copyright issues have you taken approval form the rightful owner of the pic .... or have you copied it from some public forum .... plz clarify asap ... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kushal Sinha

Abingdonboy said:


>


No problem sir as the matter is now settled you can now use the picture 


Abingdonboy said:


> My apoligies sir, I saw this picture (with no watermark or copyright) on Tumblr.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Hollande the guest of honour at Republic Day parade in New Delhi


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Ghatak commandos
AKM Insas 1B1 B&T 9mm Smg




BSF sniper at Wagah


----------



## Unknowncommando

LP










Army troops during hostage rescue and bomb disposal drill.







Army







BSF




CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>


This is a drill before anyone claims "Indian army abuse"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

nvg socket on helmet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

mkb95 said:


> nvg socket on helmet?


Yes bro many soldiers in border area especially ghatak commandos have nvg sockets straps on their helmets. I had seen them in a news report too. Both BSF and Army have this on their Old M1 type helmets




COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

R&AW's Special Group (SG):


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Naval Academy


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Naval Air Station Rajali























-----------


Indo-French joint exercise “Garuda V”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy Anti Submarine Warfare Corvette INS Karmorta :







Members of India’s Special Protection Group’s (SPG) Counter Assualt Team (CAT) during the visit of Indian Prime Minister Modi to Mauritius:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Air Force’s relief operations in Nepal:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

--------------------------------
--------------------------------







^Capt Manish Singh (9 PARA (SF)) receiving the Shaurya Chakra medal from the president of India.

25 September, 2012

Lieutenant Manish Singh 9th Battalion, The Parachute Regiment (Special Forces), Shaurya Chakra
Lieutenant Manish Singh is troop commander with 9th Battalion the Parachute Regiment since 01 Apr 2011.

As part of search and destroy operation of 30 RR at general area of Kupwara District in Jammu and Kashmir on 25 September 2012, his squad was tasked to track escaping terrorists through terraced maize fields. During the search, a terrorist suddenly opened indiscriminate fire injuring Lieutenant Manish Singh and pinning down his squad.

In a display of extreme courage and utter disregard for his own safety, despite his injuries, Lt Manish crawled forward and kept the terrorist pinned down. During the encounter, the officer displayed leadership of the highest order in refusing to be evacuated and notwithstanding his grievous injuries and blood loss, held on to his position.

Finally as the terrorist charged upon him, he shot him dead at near point blank range. His courageous action ensured the safety of his men and ruled out collateral damage to civilian houses.

For his act of showing courage of exemplary order, conspicuous gallantry and outstanding leadership in the highest traditions of the Indian Army Lieutenant Manish Singh is conferred for the award of SHAURYA CHAKRA.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Hansa:


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

INAS 303 (Indian Navy Air Squadron) “ Black Panthers":

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy's Shore Based Test Facility (SBTF):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Hansa:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARA (SF):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IN MIG-29K/KUB:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

INS Teg's VBSS team:








































-------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARA (SF):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mkb95

A ghatak with Raptor sights on his Ak












source- https://www.facebook.com/Indianparasf/?hc_location=ufi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army










COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

SIACHEN






















INDIAN ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

IL-76

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalibr

Yar apne Navy dekh kr dil garden garden ho gaya....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

cobras

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Railway protection force personnel
They look well equipped with AKs mp5 and steyr scout sniper rifle







ITBP NBC TRAINING




Joint training between CRPF COBRA BSF CROCODILES SSB COMMANDOS in manesar haryana.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

..... Sorry


----------



## Jason bourne

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 293063




Mark 44?


----------



## hkdas

army pathfinder preparing to jump from the helicopter during army day-2016 demonstration.


----------



## hkdas

ghatak commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

*Special BSF Documentary 2016 by National Geographic Channel*
*



*
*LCA TEJAS FIRES RAFAEL DERBY BVRAAM*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

Brugger & Thomet MP9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bornubus said:


> Brugger & Thomet MP9
> 
> View attachment 293315


^Ghatak


----------



## Bornubus

Abingdonboy said:


> ^Ghatak


Most probably,AFAIK only Ghataks use Mp 9.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> View attachment 293284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Special BSF Documentary 2016 by National Geographic Channel*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *LCA TEJAS FIRES RAFAEL DERBY BVRAAM*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any links to the Nat Geo special on Siachin that aired this R-day bro?


----------



## hkdas

An IAF Mk3 with retractable landing gear.





Indian Naval Helicopter ALH Dhruv has Foldable Rotors.







Abingdonboy said:


> Any links to the Nat Geo special on Siachin that aired this R-day bro?


no bro..  
that program was in discovery channel.



Abingdonboy said:


>


bro, india import that boat from US... have any more info on that boat??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> no bro..
> that program was in discovery channel.


Ah yes, Discovery channel, my bad.

Shame  could be interesting- they had some SF shots in the trailer



hkdas said:


> An IAF Mk3 with retractable landing gear.


Such a beauty In the IAF's grey!



hkdas said:


> bro, india import that boat from US... have any more info on that boat??



I remember when the BSF procured them:


Indian Army and BSF patrol boat purchases

TEMPEST 35-SPC














35 knot top speed , 10 passengers (and 2 crew) and a RCWS- what a beast!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Abingdonboy said:


> Shame  could be interesting- they had some SF shots in the trailer


i find only this one bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> i find only this one bro...


Looks good!! Gotta find the full part now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

hal dhruv

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## hkdas

Indo-Nepal combined training exercise Suryakiran in progress at Pithoragarh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

*Elta ELL 8222 Jamming pod on Flanker*











*Commander of the Squad - Subedar Nagesh T T - Shaheed 2nd Madras Regt.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>


SSB



Unknowncommando said:


>


ITBP


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> SSB
> 
> 
> ITBP


Not ssb bro its itbp multicam in naxal areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95

Hal production facility building own MKI with ToT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hibiny

Su-30?


----------



## Abingdonboy

hibiny said:


> Su-30?


Indian Navy MiG-29K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Cobra







Army


----------



## FulcrumD

Abingdonboy said:


>


Cool Stuff! thanks for sharing.


----------



## acetophenol

Just one word man-Envy


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Army dhruv escorted by 3 army Rudra during R-day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Can anyone be very quick and post the most current camo of the Bhishma and Ajeya and tag me ASAP?
Thanks


----------



## Unknowncommando

from pampore encounter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## TaimiKhan

Oscar said:


> Can anyone be very quick and post the most current camo of the Bhishma and Ajeya and tag me ASAP?
> Thanks



Sir ji, i believe they don't use one camo. Their camo is as per the terrain. 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/Indian_Army_T-90.jpg

http://islamtimes.org/images/docs/000294/n00294528-b.jpg

http://im.rediff.com/news/2011/dec/05prez3.jpg

http://media.moddb.com/images/groups/1/3/2074/1za42.jpg

http://popgun.ru/files/g/51/orig/7105085.jpg

http://s1.ibtimes.com/sites/www.ibt...-take-part-in-the-republic-day-parade-in-.jpg

http://cache4.asset-cache.net/gc/88...Yf9IZL/D2SoHibXcPvU9Ys2HnT1OlE3BuLIR+2emvtaw=

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Pampore encounter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

TaimiKhan said:


> Sir ji, i believe they don't use one camo. Their camo is as per the terrain.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/Indian_Army_T-90.jpg
> 
> http://islamtimes.org/images/docs/000294/n00294528-b.jpg
> 
> http://im.rediff.com/news/2011/dec/05prez3.jpg
> 
> http://media.moddb.com/images/groups/1/3/2074/1za42.jpg
> 
> http://popgun.ru/files/g/51/orig/7105085.jpg
> 
> http://s1.ibtimes.com/sites/www.ibt...-take-part-in-the-republic-day-parade-in-.jpg
> 
> http://cache4.asset-cache.net/gc/88928019-tank-t-72-m1-at-55-republic-day-parade-at-gettyimages.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=X7WJLa88Cweo9HktRLaNXijxmDmBKHeC1g2p/gdvmrgkKx7UczBUN10Ia7gDsrIYf9IZL/D2SoHibXcPvU9Ys2HnT1OlE3BuLIR+2emvtaw=



Sir, you are correct but pictures you have posted are all for show piece & not used in battle ground mostly.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Manindra said:


> Sir, you are correct but pictures you have posted are all for show piece & not used in battle ground mostly.



Agreed, but that is why i posted both, from military parades as well as from operational exercises. Just to show that there is no set camo, it will depend on the terrain and as well as on the weather season.


----------



## Abingdonboy

TaimiKhan said:


> Sir ji, i believe they don't use one camo. Their camo is as per the terrain.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/Indian_Army_T-90.jpg
> 
> http://islamtimes.org/images/docs/000294/n00294528-b.jpg
> 
> http://im.rediff.com/news/2011/dec/05prez3.jpg
> 
> http://media.moddb.com/images/groups/1/3/2074/1za42.jpg
> 
> http://popgun.ru/files/g/51/orig/7105085.jpg
> 
> http://s1.ibtimes.com/sites/www.ibt...-take-part-in-the-republic-day-parade-in-.jpg
> 
> http://cache4.asset-cache.net/gc/88928019-tank-t-72-m1-at-55-republic-day-parade-at-gettyimages.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=X7WJLa88Cweo9HktRLaNXijxmDmBKHeC1g2p/gdvmrgkKx7UczBUN10Ia7gDsrIYf9IZL/D2SoHibXcPvU9Ys2HnT1OlE3BuLIR+2emvtaw=


You're right that there is no set camo- it is entirely terrain/command dependant.

But all vehicles in parades are not in their operational camos- they are given "bold" paint schemes for the parades and then repainted when they get back to their operational units.



Foxbat Alok said:


> Army dhruv escorted by 3 army Rudra during R-day


There's only 1 Rudra in the pic bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army






SSB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF C-17 being loaded to deliver aid to Fiji:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

INSAS 1B1:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manindra

Abingdonboy said:


> INSAS 1B1:


Interesting INSAS with Carl Zeiss optical Z-point reflex sight along with OFB 40mm UBGL & unusual 30 round magazine.
@MilSpec

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP SNIPERS TRAINING

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

Happy Birthday Subedar Sanjay Kumar.











Sanjay Kumar was born in the village Kalol Bakain in Bilaspur District of Himachal Pradesh. Prior to joining the army, he worked as a taxi driver in New Delhi. His application was rejected three times before he was finally selected to join the army.

On July 4, 1999, as a member of the 13th Battalion, Jammu & Kashmir Rifles, he was the leading scout of a team tasked to capturing Area Flat Top, during the Kargil War. The area was held by Pakistani troops. Having scaled the cliff, the team was pinned down by machine gun fire from an enemy bunker, about 150 meters away.

*Kumar, realizing the magnitude of the problem and the detrimental effect this bunker would have in the capture of Area Flat Top, crawled alone up the ledge, along a flank, and charged towards the enemy bunker through a hail of automatic fire. Almost instantly he took two bullets in his chest and forearm that left him bleeding profusely.*


*Though bleeding from the bullet wounds, he continued the charge towards the bunker. In hand-to-hand fighting, he killed three enemy soldiers. He then picked up an enemy machine gun and crept towards the second enemy bunker. The enemy soldiers, taken completely by surprise, were killed by him as they fled their post.* Inspired by his act the rest of the platoon charged, assaulted the feature and captured Area Flat Top.

*He was awarded the Param Vir Chakra for his bravery.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raftaar

*The Gurkhas : Pride of Indian Army
















*

Ghatak Commandoes with their shikaar !

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Raftaar




----------



## Raftaar

Ladakh Scouts


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

@Raftaar don't post these ancient pics already been posted here.


----------



## Jamwal's

Oscar said:


> Can anyone be very quick and post the most current camo of the Bhishma and Ajeya and tag me ASAP?
> Thanks


@Oscar Bhishma has several Camo depending on terrain and area of deployment.

Recent camo being applied on T 90M different from T 90S,made in Avadi .......... It has Kanchan Armor,Drdo ERA mk 1/2 and Indigenous gun made in OFB Kanpur.






T-90S Bhishma in beige livery partially camouflaged







T-90 Bhishma in a regular straight lines pattern camouflage





T-90 Bhishma with a Blended livery





T-90M with “Vermicels” style livery


----------



## MimophantSlayer

mkb95 said:


>




Which exercise is this??


----------



## mkb95

cyclops said:


> Which exercise is this??


ASEAN Plus Multinational Field Training Exercise ‘Ex Force 18’

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftaar

Jamwal's said:


> @Raftaar don't post these ancient pics already been posted here.


Guru ji , naya maal kahaan se lau !


----------



## mkb95

Raftaar said:


> Guru ji , naya maal kahaan se lau !


there is no necessity to post here.only post if u have any new or lesser seen pictures.


----------



## Raftaar

mkb95 said:


> there is no necessity to post here.only post if u have any new or lesser seen pictures.


Shivratri ki chutti hai... Time pass bhi to karn hAi ! Aap puraNe member ho.... Hum naye.... Hum puraan maal dekh kAr he khush ho jaate hain !


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Ex force 18+

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

@Abingdonboy saw your video,bloody awesome work as always bro. Saw it in a US website too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

acetophenol said:


> @Abingdonboy saw your video,bloody awesome work as always bro. Saw it in a US website too


Which video bro? 

+ what website?


----------



## acetophenol

Abingdonboy said:


> Which video bro?
> 
> + what website?


INDIAN ARMY-A LIFE LESS ORDINARY (2015) - YouTube

^^This one mate 

I was casually googling and came across it on wearethemighty.com, but i think they removed it now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Zarvan said:


>


Thanks for the pic @Zarvan bro- it's awesome!


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

*Recovered from Kargil war










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Army EOD:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mkb95

which rifle is he firing?


----------



## Jamwal's

Arjun MK 1






@mkb95

SVD without Scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Crpf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF:












Indian Air Force C17 aircraft arrives in Nadi, Fiji, with relief supplies - 27 February 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY PERSONNEL




CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

*Mirage 2000 at Homebase - Gwalior*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftaar

Jamwal's said:


> View attachment 299070


Pagg fullvoil utto khadku style
Hain swag jatt da....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY




CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

*Mechanized Infantry*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

‘Iron Fist Exercise 2016’

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Jamwal's said:


> Arjun MK 1
> 
> View attachment 298206
> 
> 
> @mkb95
> 
> SVD without Scope.


Photoshopped


----------



## mkb95




----------



## Jamwal's

*Sniper School - Indore *























* Target* *More than @500 Mt




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jamwal's said:


> *Sniper School - Indore *
> 
> View attachment 299847
> 
> 
> View attachment 299849
> 
> 
> View attachment 299850
> 
> 
> View attachment 299848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Target* *More than @500 Mt
> 
> View attachment 299851
> *


This is the BSF's sniper school


INS Vikramditya:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

Abingdonboy said:


> This is the BSF's sniper school
> 
> 
> INS Vikramditya:


I know as only Indore has BSF cswt.

Army have a Sniper and Marksmen school at Mhow MP which produced Olympians like Rajyavardhan Rathore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

*Dogras at Poonch LOC







And




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ash Carter (SECDEF) visiting Karwar naval base:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

*GPMG variant of FN mag*






*MMG variant*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jamwal's said:


> *Dogras at Poonch LOC
> 
> View attachment 300211
> 
> *


These guys look like twins brothers .. Minus moustache.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These guys look like twins brothers .. Minus moustache.


*Kinda weird ! They fire at each other,but never forget to gather at LOC to exchange sweets.

But during that Time the remaining troops stands face to face fully armed like 38 th parallel in case shyt gone out of hand.
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jamwal's said:


> *Kinda weird ! They fire at each other,but never forget to gather at LOC to exchange sweets.
> 
> But during that Time the remaining troops stands face to face fully armed like 38 th parallel in case shyt gone out of hand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 300563
> 
> View attachment 300559
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300560
> 
> 
> View attachment 300562
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300561
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300565
> *



Despite us all trolling and bitchin here .. Both are professional armies and respect eachother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## for truth

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Despite us all trolling and bitchin here .. Both are professional armies and respect eachother.



The reason I almost stopped posting here on PDF is the hate that gets thrown at each other. I believe all those who express intense hate at the name "India" and "Pakistan" will have a life changing experience if they ever decide to man up and cross border to meet people whom they hate. Life is full of surprises and it always surprises everyone...
Hate and all the bitchin stuff is usually the work on kids and not grown-up's.



Anyway, it appears as if both armies are holding ak-47's, are both same? or is there any difference between the rifles held by troops from Pakistan and India? (I believe there will be some minor differences though)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

for truth said:


> The reason I almost stopped posting here on PDF is the hate that gets thrown at each other. I believe all those who express intense hate at the name "India" and "Pakistan" will have a life changing experience if they ever decide to man up and cross border to meet people whom they hate. Life is full of surprises and it always surprises everyone...
> Hate and all the bitchin stuff is usually the work on kids and not grown-up's.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it appears as if both armies are holding ak-47's, are both same? or is there any difference between the rifles held by troops from Pakistan and India? (I believe there will be some minor differences though)



Pak guys are holding Type series (produced by POF or imported).. Indian troops are using Russian or former Warsaw ..


----------



## Unknowncommando

View attachment 300727
















6th all India police commando competition
Winners BSF
BEST COMMANDO from BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

*Wannabe Terrorist - ex COP Shakoor Ahmad captured with 4 Aks











*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA WITH THEIR APACHES




ITBP in naxal hit areas




Army canines




Arjun MK1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Random recent pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

T 90





T 72 - CIA





Arjun mk 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722672414539259904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

*Vidhwansak - Multi cal AMR
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W@rwolf

Jamwal's said:


> Vidhwansak - Multi cal AMR



Both the pics show Denel NTW-20 and not the Vidhwansak. 
BTW, do you know the date on which the picture of the AMR at the Rhino stall was clicked?


----------



## Jamwal's

W@rwolf said:


> Both the pics show Denel NTW-20 and not the Vidhwansak.
> BTW, do you know the date on which the picture of the AMR at the Rhino stall was clicked?


2nd pic from last year.Not sure about 1st one.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Deployed to Seychelles:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadali233

Can anyone translate the poster which these guys are tearing?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

W@rwolf said:


> Both the pics show Denel NTW-20 and not the Vidhwansak.
> BTW, do you know the date on which the picture of the AMR at the Rhino stall was clicked?


Vidhwamsak is a NTW-20 clone.


----------



## for truth

muhammadali233 said:


> Can anyone translate the poster which these guys are tearing?
> View attachment 301441



Kaan ki Machine....Hearing aid machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN ARMY TRAINS FOR CHEMICAL AND NUCLEAR DEFENCE
Drills involving fighting in Chemical Biological Warfare were practiced by the troops in CBRN contaminated area in ‪#‎ExSHATRUJEET‬.This included the usage and efficacy of Individual Protective Equipment (IPE).

























CRPF COBRA




BMP firing range RAJASTHAN DESERT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

muhammadali233 said:


> Can anyone translate the poster which these guys are tearing?
> View attachment 301441


Gurkha troops removing Local city ads in Lucknow .The statue belongs to Capt. Manoj Pandey Kargil martyr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

EX SHATRUJEET




CRPF COBRA TRAINING WITH SLR (FN FAL)











regular troop with vz58








View attachment 301584

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY SNIPERS
















EX SHATRUJEET

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

Unknowncommando said:


> ARMY SNIPERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EX SHATRUJEET



Bro the guy on Vidhwansak is a civie and its one of the first pic of Vidh AMR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

Jamwal's said:


> Bro the guy on Vidhwansak is a civie and its one of the first pic of Vidh AMR


The guy is an acquaintance of mine, the AMR is the NTW-20. The photo was taken during a know your army fair in Shillong back in 2007. If you'd zoom in you can see NTW 20 clearly written on the lynx scope mounting.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

CRPF - Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Mongolia-India joint training exercises--the "Nomadic Elephant-2016"
































More:http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/1154041.html
http://en.montsame.mn/politics/mongolian-indian-joint-military-exercises-kick

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

VIDHWANSAK AMR










GHATAK










FRMALE CRPF UNIT




COBRAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY PICS FROM KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY













CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CRPF CT OPS IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

R R

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

MSMC INSAS1B1 MCIWS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

Recovered from Tiger hill - Kargil War

Sidearm Chinese Type 54 - copy of Soviet Tokarev TT 33 

Either from Major Iqbal or Capt karnal sher khan 12th NLI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

Check out this new Camo,also 40 mm MGL.

RR troops

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

Never seen RR troops using foregrip on AK

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Abingdonboy

"De-induction" of the Sea Harrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## hkdas

Enabling Youth Indian Army in an endeavor to promote self employment is conducting a four week vocational cadre in Welding for youth of Nowshera tehsil of Rajouri district





Officer Of Rashtriya Rifles Interacting With Kashmiri Person During A Regular Patrolling At Kashmir.










A commando trainee with Ex Caliber assualt rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

The Indian Army apprehended four armed terrorists of the Muslim Tiger Force of Assam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

for truth said:


> Anyway, it appears as if both armies are holding ak-47's, are both same? or is there any difference between the rifles held by troops from Pakistan and India? (I believe there will be some minor differences though)



They are actually different.
Our 'AKs' are actually a Chinese Variant produced at POF; they are usually modified and pimped out. I was surprised to see the plain variant in the picture. 
Most likely; these guys were irregulars - many soldiers posted at LoC are irregulars such as the Mujahid Force.

As Pakistan is replacing its standard rifle; it is using heavily modified Chinese Variants of the Ak-47/Ak-71 as a transition rifle.


----------



## hkdas

“Skilling Kashmiri Youth” Army in continuation with its undeterred commitment towards skilling Kashmiri youth organised Basic and Advance Tailoring Course for the girls and Motor Vehicle Driving Course, Mobile phone Repairing Course and Desktop Publishing Course for the boys of Kulgam district. The tailoring course was conducted in two phases, while, in first phase basic tailoring course was conducted for 30 women of Ariguntun village, Kulgam district wherein the trainees were taught the basics of tailoring and stitching and in second phase, Advanced Tailoring Course was conducted. The trainees were also presented with one sewing machine each in order to assist them in starting their own enterprise. Further, to provide Vocational training to the youth of the Kulgam district, Driving, Mobile phone Repairing, and Desktop Publishing Course were conducted for 90 local youth. The beneficiaries and their parents applauded the skilling initiative of Indian Army in enabling their children, making them self reliant and creating sources of livelihood for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

ITBP troops of INDIA on India-China border get SUVs for patrolling






















4 terrorists send to hell in a joint operation by J&K police SOG, CRPF, indian army RR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

Insas LMG





And an old news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

These are some recovered personal letters, diary pages etc from Pak offices, NCOs and Al Badr mujahedeen.


Hindi translation - "Agar mn Jung mn Mara jaoon tau meri Biwi dusri shadi na kare"






Last letter of Capt Imtiaz Malik to his wife - he was KIA on Pt 4875 and his body was returned to Pak








Dairy page of 6th NLI officer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

BSF








Sisu Nasu Tracked All terrain Vehicle - Rann of Kutch












Vidhwansak/Danel AMR









BSF X 95 and Berreta MX 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

I took some pics yesterday from Mana near Indo China Border.

The usits posted here are "A Coy" Garhwal Scouts and Grenadier Regt.


And they are using Mahindra XTV for high altitude posts.







Not sure about this UAV, looks like Heron







Army is generating it's own electricity by Wind

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jamwal's

Navy -VBSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY













ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT OPS IN JAMMU & KASHMIR


----------



## Unknowncommando

army ct ops in j&k


----------



## Unknowncommando

GHATAKS







CRPF







ZPU 










CISF commandos during UN mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

ITBP - NAXAL OPS






RR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

Newly commissioned officer salutes his father .

Wonder who feels prouder - the Father or the son ?

Not sure if this has been posted earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY







CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army CT ops in kashmir


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY IN KASHMIR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Indian Navy ship arrived in Vladivostok
































More:http://nortwolf-sam.livejournal.com/1380036.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## argonautluk

These are really effective!


----------



## Abingdonboy

HADR exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bofors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

CRPF







RR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

Rajput Regt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

third eye said:


> View attachment 316279


can anyone explain this?A sikh offering namaz?


----------



## third eye

muhammadali233 said:


> can anyone explain this?A sikh offering namaz?



Why not ?

A regular feature in the IA. Its not unusual for a Regiment to have a Mandir, Masjid & a Gurudwara .

Religious functions of each are attended by all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

No.45 SQN:

















































muhammadali233 said:


> can anyone explain this?A sikh offering namaz?


In the Indian military all ranks pray together under the same roof in multi-faith temples, the name of which alludes me (@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Joe Shearer ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> No.45 SQN:
> 
> In the Indian military all ranks pray together under the same roof in multi-faith temples, the name of which alludes me (@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Joe Shearer ).



Sarv dharam sthal or MMG not medium machine gun but mandir masjid gurudwara is a place where you find the Quran,Gita,Guru granth sahib and Bible and they pray together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Sarv dharam sthal or MMG not medium machine gun but mandir masjid gurudwara is a place where you find the Quran,Gita,Guru granth sahib and Bible and they pray together.


That's the one!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jamwal's

muhammadali233 said:


> can anyone explain this?A sikh offering namaz?


There are separate Gurdwara, Temple and Mosque at Cantonments, however in the field there are common prayer halls called Sarv Dharma stahl its based on Indian concept of *Sarv Dharma Sambhav

Rashtriya Rifles - Notice the common prayer hall in the background








Grenadiers - The subedar 2nd from left is a Muslim from Rajasthan and the occasion is Janmashtami.

The unit has a mix of Hindu - Muslim troops.






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Abingdonboy said:


> No.45 SQN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Indian military all ranks pray together under the same roof in multi-faith temples, the name of which alludes me (@COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Joe Shearer ).



No specific name, but I've seen these sign-posted Mandir-Masjid-Gurdwara.

PS: Just saw @Jamwal's post; I think he's right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

is being ugly a requirement to join the Indian military or they are no good looking people left in India except for some Muslims (who are all in Bollywood) or half breeds like Farooq Abdullah and the Gandhi family? Sorry I missed the Kashmiris, but they want to be with Pakistan. Wani was a good looking guy. Could have ended up in Bollywood and made billions but chose a better and bigger cause. I bet there are a millions more Wani's where they come from


----------



## third eye

[QUOTE="Bossman, post: 8464945, member: 29758"*]is being ugly a requirement to join the Indian military* or they are no good looking people left in India except for some Muslims (who are all in Bollywood) or half breeds like Farooq Abdullah and the Gandhi family? Sorry I missed the Kashmiris, but they want to be with Pakistan. Wani was a good looking guy. Could have ended up in Bollywood and made billions but chose a better and bigger cause. I bet there are a millions more Wani's where they come from[/QUOTE]

Since at times One silly question contained in a confused post deserves another :

Is being stupid a pre requsite for Pakistanis to join this forum & make silly remarks ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

third eye said:


> [QUOTE="Bossman, post: 8464945, member: 29758"*]is being ugly a requirement to join the Indian military* or they are no good looking people left in India except for some Muslims (who are all in Bollywood) or half breeds like Farooq Abdullah and the Gandhi family? Sorry I missed the Kashmiris, but they want to be with Pakistan. Wani was a good looking guy. Could have ended up in Bollywood and made billions but chose a better and bigger cause. I bet there are a millions more Wani's where they come from



Since at times One silly question contained in a confused post deserves another :

Is being stupid a pre requsite for Pakistanis to join this forum & make silly remarks ?[/QUOTE]
Not a silly question, just a true observation based on the pictures posted


----------



## third eye

Bossman said:


> Not a silly question, just a true observation based on the pictures posted



Only a silly man would look for ' looks' in a Soldier.

A wise man would look at performance .

Hint : No EP, Siachen, Kargil.


----------



## nik141993

Initial Planning Conference. Indo-Nepal Combined Military training ex surya kiran held at surya command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

Bossman said:


> is being ugly a requirement to join the Indian military or they are no good looking people left in India except for some Muslims (who are all in Bollywood) or half breeds like Farooq Abdullah and the Gandhi family? Sorry I missed the Kashmiris, but they want to be with Pakistan. Wani was a good looking guy. Could have ended up in Bollywood and made billions but chose a better and bigger cause. I bet there are a millions more Wani's where they come from


Since Pak Army took all the handsome hunks of subcontinent - there is none left to be recruited in other militaries.

Typical tall and Handsome Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muhammadali233

third eye said:


> Why not ?
> 
> A regular feature in the IA. Its not unusual for a Regiment to have a Mandir, Masjid & a Gurudwara .
> 
> Religious functions of each are attended by all


Well it is different,every religion has its own sanctity and own preparation.This type of mixing is prohibited in islam.


Jamwal's said:


> View attachment 317803
> 
> 
> View attachment 317800
> 
> 
> View attachment 317799
> 
> 
> View attachment 317802
> 
> 
> View attachment 317801


Do the other side really eat these exchanged sweets?idk think so.Both sides will think the other poisoned it XD
P.S ignore shit comments


----------



## GuardianRED

muhammadali233 said:


> Well it is different,every religion has its own sanctity and own preparation.This type of mixing is prohibited in islam.



Well THAT is WHAT Makes US Different and Unique and DAMN Proud of IT !!


----------



## Jamwal's

muhammadali233 said:


> Well it is different,every religion has its own sanctity and own preparation.This type of mixing is prohibited in islam.
> 
> Do the other side really eat these exchanged sweets?idk think so.Both sides will think the other poisoned it XD
> P.S ignore shit comments




Albeit the fake bravado on forums both are professional military and respect each other accordingly.

You sweet reached its destination


----------



## third eye

muhammadali233 said:


> Well it is different,every religion has its own sanctity and own preparation.*This type of mixing is prohibited in islam*.



Not at all. All religions have a common thread - peace & harmony with all.

Its only bigots who have narrow opinions feel differently.

Sanctity ? are you suggesting something ?? If so say so openly.

Furthermore your opinion in bold above suggests that Muslims in India & the IA are lesser muslims as they indulge in ' prohibited' things . Nothing can be further from the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadali233

GuardianRED said:


> Well THAT is WHAT Makes US Different and Unique and DAMN Proud of IT !!


it is like eating spaghettis with roti and chattni,doesn't go with it.


third eye said:


> Not at all. All religions have a common thread - peace & harmony with all.
> 
> Its only bigots who have narrow opinions feel differently.
> 
> Sanctity ? are you suggesting something ?? If so say so openly.
> 
> Furthermore your opinion in bold above suggests that Muslims in India & the IA are lesser muslims as they indulge in ' prohibited' things . Nothing can be further from the truth.


Concepts like MMG are innovate but have failed in the past(akbar reference),don't know much Hinduism,Sikh,Christianity,jain etc but i guess before initiating their prayer have some check boxes to fill for the location,company and cleanliness etc,if not,well it is mandatory in islam.
A muslim has to offer prayer 5 times a day,why would a guy from religion xyz should be with him?or when christian is saying his prayer why would it interest a guy from religion abc in tagging along?
Well as far i support diversity,i would say one is offering his/her prayer,the other sect should be on guard and vice versa.
It is not being narrow or being 21st century modernised,when something has been clearly told in the scripture and following them is obligatory on someone who accepts his faith.In islam it is clear whom you should dine and pray with,no running away from that.If IA is professional enough it should respect each and every teaching weather it goes against agenda.
Every religion has it's own sanctity,nothing fancy was i suggesting.
Well you are looking at it from the wrong side of the table,by mixing i mean a sikh was offering prayer,a building improvising as any type religious prayer hall as you wish.
Masjid have their own rules for starting no pictures/idols should be there with eyes in it,whereas temple has loads of them.
I am not much aware of mmg so do not start firing straight at me with your mg.
peace.


----------



## GuardianRED

muhammadali233 said:


> it is like eating spaghettis with roti and chattni,doesn't go with it.


Wow .... SORRY IT IS NOT compared to food!!! try another Analogy


----------



## third eye

muhammadali233 said:


> it is like eating spaghettis with roti and chattni,doesn't go with it.
> 
> Concepts like MMG are innovate but have failed in the past(akbar reference),don't know much Hinduism,Sikh,Christianity,jain etc but i guess before initiating their prayer have some check boxes to fill for the location,company and cleanliness etc,if not,well it is mandatory in islam.
> A muslim has to offer prayer 5 times a day,why would a guy from religion xyz should be with him?or when christian is saying his prayer why would it interest a guy from religion abc in tagging along?
> Well as far i support diversity,i would say one is offering his/her prayer,the other sect should be on guard and vice versa.
> It is not being narrow or being 21st century modernised,when something has been clearly told in the scripture and following them is obligatory on someone who accepts his faith.In islam it is clear whom you should dine and pray with,no running away from that.If IA is professional enough it should respect each and every teaching weather it goes against agenda.
> Every religion has it's own sanctity,nothing fancy was i suggesting.
> Well you are looking at it from the wrong side of the table,by mixing i mean a sikh was offering prayer,a building improvising as any type religious prayer hall as you wish.
> Masjid have their own rules for starting no pictures/idols should be there with eyes in it,whereas temple has loads of them.
> I am not much aware of mmg so do not start firing straight at me with your mg.
> peace.




Arre..

Get out of the straight jacket you have put yourself in.

I do not want to get into a point wise rebuttal or discussion.

Suffice to say that these things work. Its a pity you dont see how.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

Jamwal's said:


> Since Pak Army took all the handsome hunks of subcontinent - there is none left to be recruited in other militaries.
> 
> Typical tall and Handsome Pakistanis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 317803
> 
> 
> View attachment 317800
> 
> 
> View attachment 317799
> 
> 
> View attachment 317802
> 
> 
> View attachment 317801



Thanks for reinforcing what I had stated earlier. you must have scrapped the bottom of the barrel to get these pictures. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Jamwal's

Bossman said:


> Thanks for reinforcing what I had stated earlier. you must have scrapped the bottom of the barrel to get these pictures. Thanks for the effort.


Nah just random pics for you to see the difference between average Pak and Indian Troop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sneaker

muhammadali233 said:


> it is like eating spaghettis with roti and chattni,doesn't go with it.
> 
> Concepts like MMG are innovate but have failed in the past(akbar reference),don't know much Hinduism,Sikh,Christianity,jain etc but i guess before initiating their prayer have some check boxes to fill for the location,company and cleanliness etc,if not,well it is mandatory in islam.
> A muslim has to offer prayer 5 times a day,why would a guy from religion xyz should be with him?or when christian is saying his prayer why would it interest a guy from religion abc in tagging along?
> Well as far i support diversity,i would say one is offering his/her prayer,the other sect should be on guard and vice versa.
> It is not being narrow or being 21st century modernised,when something has been clearly told in the scripture and following them is obligatory on someone who accepts his faith.In islam it is clear whom you should dine and pray with,no running away from that.If IA is professional enough it should respect each and every teaching weather it goes against agenda.
> Every religion has it's own sanctity,nothing fancy was i suggesting.
> Well you are looking at it from the wrong side of the table,by mixing i mean a sikh was offering prayer,a building improvising as any type religious prayer hall as you wish.
> Masjid have their own rules for starting no pictures/idols should be there with eyes in it,whereas temple has loads of them.
> I am not much aware of mmg so do not start firing straight at me with your mg.
> peace.


Please don't assume that you can define what "true" any of the religion is. It is up to individual who practices it. It is due to these kind of "thekedars" (among all religion) world is such a sh!t place now.


----------



## Jamwal's

Strike corps 1 - Mathura

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nik141993

Jamwal's said:


> Strike corps 1 - Mathura
> 
> 
> View attachment 318307
> View attachment 318308
> View attachment 318309
> View attachment 318310
> View attachment 318311
> View attachment 318312
> View attachment 318313


they put IFV & tanks in yamuna river must be checking if they can cross certain river in west when time comes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Army Sniper







Army helicopter with aerial gun 
1st one is mi-8(not sure)
2and one is dhruv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

Can someone tell me what does those 3 marks in the gun barrel of T-90 indicate?



nik141993 said:


> they put IFV & tanks in yamuna river must be checking if they can cross certain river in west when time comes


Or checking how clean the river is! JK


----------



## GuardianRED

Mustang06 said:


> Can someone tell me what does those 3 marks in the gun barrel of T-90 indicate?
> 
> 
> Or checking how clean the river is! JK


Possible showing it loaded with training rounds

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tuchha

HAL LUH

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## muhammadali233

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 319244
> 
> CRPF COBRA


nicest picture in all of these 610 pages (Y)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Jamwal's said:


> BSF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308173
> 
> Sisu Nasu Tracked All terrain Vehicle - Rann of Kutch
> 
> View attachment 308174
> 
> 
> View attachment 308175
> View attachment 308176
> Vidhwansak/Danel AMR
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308177
> 
> 
> 
> BSF X 95 and Berreta MX 4
> 
> 
> View attachment 308179
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308178


Is that a Meprolight MOR I see there? Any reviews from IA/SOF?


----------



## Jamwal's

RAMPAGE said:


> Is that a Meprolight MOR I see there? Any reviews from IA/SOF?


Yes, Mepro Mor For paramilitary (BSF,crpf), IAF Garuds etc

MARS in service with Indian Army and SF. Several variants in service like daytime red laser, and another with a nighttime IR laser. Although poor battery life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Jamwal's said:


> Yes, Mepro Mor For paramilitary (BSF,crpf), IAF Garuds etc
> 
> MARS in service with Indian Army and SF. Several variants in service like daytime red laser, and another with a nighttime IR laser. Although poor battery life.


I though that the one with IR laser was the MilSpec one and the other one was a civilian variant? Are you sure about the poor battery life? Not because of low quality local batteries?


----------



## Jamwal's

Indo - Thailand ex Maitree

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saumyasupratik

Foxbat Alok said:


> 1st one is mi-8(not sure)


That's a South African Patch.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jamwal's said:


> Yes, Mepro Mor For paramilitary (BSF,crpf), IAF Garuds etc
> 
> MARS in service with Indian Army and SF. Several variants in service like daytime red laser, and another with a nighttime IR laser. Although poor battery life.


Dude when i met Garuds few years back during an air show. They said we change the batteries after one year or 8 months. They said that they use duracell batteries. It lasts longer than others. I am talking about MEPRO MOR.Can you provide your source aboutlow battery life.



















Gorkha Rifles INDIAN ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## navtrek

muhammadali233 said:


> it is like eating spaghettis with roti and chattni,doesn't go with it.
> 
> Concepts like MMG are innovate but have failed in the past(akbar reference),don't know much Hinduism,Sikh,Christianity,jain etc but i guess before initiating their prayer have some check boxes to fill for the location,company and cleanliness etc,if not,well it is mandatory in islam.
> A muslim has to offer prayer 5 times a day,why would a guy from religion xyz should be with him?or when christian is saying his prayer why would it interest a guy from religion abc in tagging along?
> Well as far i support diversity,i would say one is offering his/her prayer,the other sect should be on guard and vice versa.
> It is not being narrow or being 21st century modernised,when something has been clearly told in the scripture and following them is obligatory on someone who accepts his faith.In* islam it is clear whom you should dine* and pray with,no running away from that.If IA is professional enough it should respect each and every teaching weather it goes against agenda.
> Every religion has it's own sanctity,nothing fancy was i suggesting.
> Well you are looking at it from the wrong side of the table,by mixing i mean a sikh was offering prayer,a building improvising as any type religious prayer hall as you wish.
> Masjid have their own rules for starting no pictures/idols should be there with eyes in it,whereas temple has loads of them.
> I am not much aware of mmg so do not start firing straight at me with your mg.
> peace.



lol i eat almost every weekend with my friends family on the single big plate and they never felt Islam prohibited them from eating with a Hindu on same plate.


----------



## muhammadali233

navtrek said:


> lol i eat almost every weekend with my friends family on the single big plate and they never felt Islam prohibited them from eating with a Hindu on same plate.


In school they teach you to not to throw litter on the streets but do we follow this?NO?
Teachings are their,practising that is upto the individual.


----------



## navtrek

muhammadali233 said:


> In school they teach you to not to throw litter on the streets but do we follow this?NO?
> Teachings are their,practising that is upto the individual.



lol you really think god says "dont dine with a hindu ??" If your answer is yes then there is something wrong with the teachings you are following..

and more over this is pictures and multimedia thread so lets leave this hear.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Coast Guard STF Special Task Force
Amogh Carbine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhakshak

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 322783
> View attachment 322784
> View attachment 322785
> View attachment 322786
> View attachment 322787
> View attachment 322788
> 
> Indian Coast Guard STF Special Task Force
> Amogh Carbine


 Any idea how many of these Insas carbine versions are in service with forces other than CG STF or which other force. Its a long and very old development of OFB... struggled to get in the hands of forces or perhaps is it just a small consolation procurement for CG only??


----------



## Unknowncommando

bhakshak said:


> Any idea how many of these Insas carbine versions are in service with forces other than CG STF or which other force. Its a long and very old development of OFB... struggled to get in the hands of forces or perhaps is it just a small consolation procurement for CG only??


Uptill now Only CG guys are seen using Amogh Carbine.
While Insas EXCALIBUR is used by KARNATAKA GARUDA, BIHAR MILITARY POLICE, ASSAM RIFLES and few more police units. But amogh user only one ICG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 322783
> 
> Amogh Carbine


Pointing the gun when he's not a threat? Is that the quality we are dealing with.......


----------



## hkdas

Some older pics of Madras Regiment's stint at Siachen.





ARMY WORKS TOWARDS BRINGING NORMALCY IN
KOKERNAG, ANANTNAG

Valley has witnessed severe unrest in the past 25 days. Army has always been forthcoming in providing any help to stabilize the situation. 
Village heads and sarpanches are being engaged at various locations on a regular basis. Medical aid to the needy and injured is also being provided. These measures have resulted in returning early normalcy in the area. Markets have started to open partially in Ranipura area and incidents of stone pelting are negligible.













On the request of locals of the area, a grocery and daily needs counter was established by Army at Aragam on 03 Aug 16. Due to prevailing conditions in the valley all shops and markets are closed, which is directly affecting the daily needs of the locals. The counter helped the locals to obtain their daily requirements in their time of need.


----------



## hkdas

REACHING OUT TO THE AWAAM AT SHOPIAN

Army along with the Jammu Kashmir Police initiated a joint effort, on request of locals, to find solutions to end the turmoil in Shopian district. Interaction was carried out with the village elders and prominent persons of Zora village and its adjoining areas. Various issues were highlighted like scarcity of food, security, opening of school, shops etc.
The elders and locals appreciated the Security Forces paid heed to their request and assured their full co-operation in bringing back early peace and tranquility in the area.













.





ARMY INTERACTION WITH AWAAM AT KANYALWAN AND SEER, ANANTNAG
The unrest in the valley continues which is taking its toll the locals from carrying out their daily activities. Army is making relentless efforts to restore normalcy in all affected areas by regular interactions and resolving problems of Awaam. The locals are being assured the full support of the Army to not pay heed to bandh calls.
As a result of the interaction at Kanyalwan on 03 Aug 16 a protest march by the locals went off peacefully without a single slogan and any untoward incident.









.

The Army at Budgam organised a volleyball match with young boys from Bugur village. The aim was to engage them constructively so as to develop a sense of friendship and bonhomie. Tea and refreshments were provided to the youth after the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

PEOPLE OF KASHMIR MAINTAIN FAITH IN
ARMY GOODWILL PUBLIC SCHOOL LIDRU, PAHALGAM

Despite weeks of turmoil in South Kashmir, the Army Goodwill Public School at Lidru and AGS Aishmuqam tell a different story. A majority of the students continue to attend school despite the bandhs and curfew. The sheer strength of students clearly denotes the eagerness of students and the seriousness of their parents towards the education of their wards. It is thus evident that most people not only repose their trust on Army at this critical time but are more than eager for the future of their wards who are future of Kashmir

















VILLAGE ELDERS HELP BRING DOWN VIOLENCE AT BUDGAM

The village elders and the parents of the youth embroiled in the present crisis can be the guiding force to gradually redirect the youth from the path of violence. The Army has been undertaking a series of interactions in Budgam with the village elders, Sarpanches and eminent respected elders. Apart from gauging the pulse of the population, all interactions have proved to be fruitful in bringing down violence levels to quite an extent in Budgam.





.

ARMY-AWAAM MEET AT DARA, SRINAGAR

Army and Awaam of remote areas of district Srinagar interacted at Dara on 02 Aug 16. The locals including Panchs, Sarpanches, School Principals and other stake holders attended the meet. The locals were urged to remain united against anti social elements and help restore early normalcy in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

ARMY ORGANISES MEDICAL CAMP AT RANGWAR VILLAGE
OF DISTRICT KUPWARA

Kupwara, 02 Aug 2016. A Medical Camp under SADHBHAVANA was conducted on 02 August 2016 for local Gujjars and Bakarwals of Rangwar village by Ustad Battalion under the aegis of Vajr Division. This Medical Camp was planned as an effort to reach out and establish a connect between the 'AWAM' and 'JAWAN'. In the camp which was inaugurated by the oldest patient of the camp, over 500 patients including woman and c...
















Indian The Army at Shopian organised sports training and competitions 













ARMY CARRIES OUT INTERACTION WITH LOCALS AT
RAINPURA, ANANTNAG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

army interacting with locals in J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

army interacting with locals in kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas




----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Love it! hope you guys don't mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

operation sambhavana in J&K.. 









CRPF cobra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

RAMPAGE said:


> Love it! hope you guys don't mind.



A little foreplay is always healthy.Time will tell who ends up on top which is mostly India. 

P.S-I hope you guys don't mind.[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> A little foreplay is always healthy.Time will tell who ends up on top which is mostly India.
> 
> P.S-I hope you guys don't mind.


Of course not. Doesn't matter who gets on top as long as its enjoyable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Army organised a Medical Camp at Patra village for residents of border villages of Keran Sector, North Kashmir. The Medical Camp was conducted to provide treatment to locals, Gujjar & Bakarwals hailing from the remote border villages. The camp was also used for spreading awareness on health and hygiene amongst the local populace of the region. A medical team comprising of doctors and para medical staff from the Army provided requisite treatment to patients. Lab investigations were also conducted and medicines were distributed free of cost. Over 500 persons including woman, children and elders attended the medical camps and were rendered medical assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

FRIENDSHIP DAY CELEBRATED BY ARMY AT SUMBAL,BARAMULLA

International Friendship Day 2016 was celebrated with much zeal and enthusiasm by Army at Sumbal with an aim to promote Friendship among all humans, regardless of race, colour or religion. The day of friendship started with a cultural event which included Solo songs, Poems Recitation, Group songs and Dancing events. A Dawat was organized for all the underprivileged and poor children. The friendship day served as a medium for informal interaction with the locals























ARMY INTERACTS WITH YOUTH AT GANDERBAL

An interaction with an upcoming local youth leader and NDA aspirants was carried out by Army at Ganderbal on 07 Aug 16. During the interaction it came to light that the youth continuously look for gainful opportunities, devoid of which they are vulnerable to negative influence from certain quarters. They expressed their desire to participate in various youth oriented programmes conducted by Army . The Army assured the youth of always being there to guide and them whenever required.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

ARMY INTERACTS WITH LOCALS OF CHHATARGUL, ANANTNAG

With the aim to continue positive interaction with locals and efforts to bring normalcy in Chhatargul, Army organized another meeting with locals. It was once again re-enforced that the present unrest would be of no gain to anybody. As the local economy continues to suffer and it will have a more adverse impact on the future of the youth.









Pictures Of Army's Flood Rescue Ops In Assam And Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danish_vij

must watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

'Comforting Times' For the people living close to the Line of Control in Jammu and Kashmir, Indian Army remains the only pillar of support being the first respondent for all type of problems the Awaam face. To comfort the distressed population of Karen and Gurez in the times of frequent disruptions being caused due to continuous call for 'Hartaal' in areas around Srinagar, Army conducted medical Camps for the locals of these region to provide them with immediate medicines, advice and care. A team of Army doctors provided medical relief to Gujjars and Bakarwals in the remote areas of Puttakhan Gali of Keran in Kupwara and Charwan village in Gurez Valley. A similar camp was also organised in village Banderpura, Anantnag. Besides attending to the medical needs of over 1000 people and distributing free medicines, an earnest appeal was also made to the people to join hands in ushering peace and normalcy back in the Valley.


----------



## hkdas

'Eyes say it all' In a specialist med camp conducted by army at Surankot town of Poonch District (J&K) locals hailing from remote villages were seen by eye superspecialists for providing free treatment. Number of them were identified as ailing from cataract and were provided immediate care/free treatment to save their eyesight. Understanding the enormity of the problem, Army organised number of small medical camps for identifying cataract patients. It has now tied up with a hospital in Jammu to provide treatment without any cost to the patients which will also include their transportation to and fro for the needful. 'Eyes can see it all!














Nationalism, nationalism. A debating Competition was organised under the aegis of Sadhbhavana at Bhalla, Bhadarwah Jammu and Kashmir. The event was planned as a prelude to Independence Day on 15th Aug 2016 and was aimed to inculcate the spirit of Nationalism amongst the children from different strata and beliefs hailing from the backward areas. The response was overwhelming 38 students from various schools participated in the competition. Mr Taliq Hussain, Sarpanch, Bhalla inaugurated the competition in presence of various local villagers. During his speech, Mr Taliq Hussain, Sarpanch, Bhalla explained the importance of Independence Day to the children. The spirit and enthusiasm shown by the children during the function displayed the growing transformation leaning towards national integrity and amity amongst different communities of the region. “These initiatives by the Army help in leaving everlasting imprint on young minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

'Integrating the Awaam, Indian Army's Way' A `Qaumi Ekta Meet' to foster peace and harmony in the Jammu region. The aim of the meet was to highlight the achievements of the civil administration and the Army in ushering in development in the region. Sarpanches, teachers, students and farmers from the villages of Pichnair, Hubi, Kharsun, Khab, Kamrat and adjoining villages. The officials of the civil administration highlighted the steps being taken by the Government for the people residing in remote areas of the country. Information on various schemes like Swach Bharat Abhiyan, Beti Bachao - Beti Padao, Rural Development, Meri Sadak for development of roads, Loans for development of Irrigation, Digital Indian and higher education were given to the participants. Army officials informed the audience of the efforts being put by the Army for benefit of the youth and women in the region including pre recruitment training, which have helped many youth in the region to join Armed Forces. The Sarpanch of Village Hubi in his address said that coordinated programmes by the civil administration and the Army has brought development and empowerment to the youth in the region.











ARMY ORGANISES MEDICAL & VETERINARY CAMP IN MACHHAL, KUPWARA

The Army is not only the last resort on the Line of Control but the only agency that can provide quality medical relief and succour to remotely located populations. To that end, a Medical and Veterinary Camp was organised by Army for villages Chakki, T-Suntwari, Khanbasti, Ringbala and Thali at Macchal on 12 August 2016. The response to this initiative was extremely heartening with a total of 608 civilians including 425 women and children and 728 animals, benefiting from the Camp.

The villagers were also educated on various health related issues like water borne diseases, cold injuries and personal hygiene. The Camp helped to alleviate the sufferings of locals and their livestock.


----------



## hkdas

AWAMI MILAP : TANGDHAR

Building on the very cordial relations with the Awaam, an Awami Milap was held at Tangdhar under the aegis of Army on 12 Aug 2016. The Awami Milap was attended by SDM and Tehsildar, sitting and ex MLAs as Awaam's representatives, Maulvies from Jama Masjids of various villages, BSF and number of civil dignitaries from Tangdhar.

The Army appreciated the Awaam for their restraint and willing cooperation in maintaining peace and tranquility in Tangdhar, when the whole Valley was simmering.

Commandant, BSF Battalion also info all present about the upcoming recruitment rally for BSF, which is scheduled to be held in Tangdhar.

The civil dignitaries also spoke on the occasion with the SDM informing about the recruitment of SPOs and status / availability of essential commodities in Tangdhar. The religious leaders of Tangdhar gave their guidance to all present and emphasized on the importance of maintaining peace in the sector.












INTERACTION WITH VILLAGE SARPANCHES OF SAGRIBATPURA CONTINUES AT BARAMULLA

interaction with Sarpanches of Sagribatpura and nearby villages was carried out on 12 Aug 2016. The interaction was very positive and cordial especially after the medical cum veterinary camp organised in the area last week. Army has assured that it will continue to support the Awaam. These important stakeholders were again urged and motivated to continue exercising restraint and counsel the youth to avoid unnecessary clashes with the security forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

FOLLOW UP INTERACTION AT NOHAMA, ANANTNAG

Army carried out interaction with Sarpanches and Village elders at Nohama, Anantnag. The interaction was positive with the locals giving assurance that the youth are being constantly guided and counseled to refrain from unlawful activities. Army expressed regret for those who have been injured and informed the Sarpanches the futility of the ongoing unrest.









ENGAGING VILLAGE ELDERS FOR PEACE AT BANDIPORA

A meeting was held with the Sarpanches and village elders of Sonarwain, Pethakut, Mantrigam, Bunakut and Karalpura villages at Bandipora on 12 Aug 2016. The opportunity was used to sensitise these stakeholders on the need to restore normalcy. They were also asked to counsel the local youth to refrain from unlawful activities.





ARMY ORGANISES INTERACTION WITH AWAAM AT BUDGAM

With an aim to maintain peace and continued stability in the area, Army organised an interactive session with the Awaam of village Soyibug, Dharmuna and nearby villages in Budgam district. The Awaam which included the village elders and religious teachers, were sensitised towards the futility of agitations and bandhs.






POSITIVE ENGAGEMENT WITH AWAAM AT BARAMULLA

Sustained efforts are being made to maintain cordial relations with the Awaam at Baramulla. Army at Pattan, Baramulla reached out to various environment controllers of nearby villages. People were sensitised towards the importance to maintain peace in respective villages. Such public engagement activities are beginning to have a positive effect on the Awaam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

ARMY SUPPORTING THE AWAAM AT SHOPIAN
The sustained efforts of the Army has ensured that normal life starts to gain pace in Kashmir valley. The Awaam is beginning to understand that the agitations are only affecting their lives. Army at Shopian has put in sustained efforts to interact with the locals on a regular basis. Such interactions are proving to be very fruitful as the locals share their views and understand that bandhs are benefitting no one. The Army continues to assure the Awaam of full support to bring back early normalcy.













MEDICAL CAMP ORGANISED AT BARAMULLA

A huge crowd thronged to a medical camp at Delina, Baramulla organised by the Army on 11 Aug 2016. The large gathereing of people indicated the pressing need for the Awaam to be provided much needed medical care and attention. Informal interaction with the people also revealed their desperation for normalcy and eagerness to get on with their day to day work. The response generated by the camp is a welcome sign for the army as it indicates their acceptance by the people of the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

RMY INTERACTS WITH LOCALS AT KANGAN

Kangan has been an island of peace in the recent turmoil across the Valley. In an endeavour to further strengthen the bond between the Army and Awam, Army at Kangan organised a meeting with locals, Sarpanches, youth leaders and elderly people of the village. The significance of peace and harmony for continued prosperity and affluence in the area was emphasised. They assured that they would continue to provide good guidance to their children so that they remain away from unlawful activities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

MEDICAL CAMP organised by army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

RESTORING CONFIDENCE BETWEEN AWAAM AND JAWAAN AT PATTAN

Sustained formal and informal interactions by the Army in Pattan have helped garner the support and confidence of the locals, especially the elders of the area. The locals are beginning to understand the futility of the unrest and are counseling the youth to refrain from unlawful activities.














REACHING OUT TO THE ELDERS AT BANDIPORA

Army along with The Jammu Kashmir Police initiated a joint effort to restore normalcy in the Bandipore District. Interaction was carried out with the elders of the Alusa, KuyilMuqam, Belnipura and Kemahghat villages and its adjoining areas to reach out to them and address the issues related to the present situation. The Jammu Kashmir Police were also able to re-build confidence among the village elders. The elders endorsed the need to make the youth understand the futility of violence and assured their help in sensitising them towards the same.









army public school in kashmir..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

POSITIVE INTERACTION WITH MOULVIES OF PANAR, BANDIPORA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

PANCH AND SARPANCH MEET AT GANDERBAL











ARMY INTERACTS WITH THE CIVIL POPULATION AT TRAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

army interacting with locals in SHOPIAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## hkdas

ARMY CONDUCTS MEDICAL CAMP ACROSS VALLEY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

FRIENDSHIP DAY CELEBRATED BY ARMY AT SUMBAL,BARAMULLA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

Pathankot hero Lt Col E K Niranjan awarded Shaurya Chakra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

'One Flag' Indian Army & Awaam proudly fly the tricolour in the border area of North ‪Kashmir‬

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

a usaf f16 in the gun sight of su30mki

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

AR JAWAN MP9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

Terrorist Hideout Bust - Kashmir.






_____________________________________________________

I notice the recovered Mortar is similar to Pak Army Captured 60 mm Mortar from Kargil War. There were other Captured 81 mm and 120 mm as well.

Captured from kargil






This is a copy of Chinese type 63

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foxbat Alok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army Soldier carrying B&T MP9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

The Army based at Uplona visited Haigam, Sopore in a bid to constructively engage the people of the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mkb95

#IndianArmy Medical Team participates in Joint Exercise of ASEAN PLUS countries at Thailand. Exercise was based on humanitarian action during natural calamity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## debspark90

Any idea on the joint exercise that Army Chief was saying to be held in India where he invited Australia during his visit there ?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Exercise Prabal Dostyk (Kazakhstan) : Indian & Kazakhstan Army troops during exercise,rehearse drills in Counter Terrorism & Counter Insurgency Operations in rural & semi-urban environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mkb95

One of the mine recovered from a militant

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

debspark90 said:


> Any idea on the joint exercise that Army Chief was saying to be held in India where he invited Australia during his visit there ?


Are you referring to the Special Operarions joint exercise Australia has been invited to?


----------



## Unknowncommando

CPRF X95s and Shotguns 
Kashmir
They should be given those new helmets soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

Notice the perfect Aiming position of SVD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

RAMPAGE said:


> Love it! hope you guys don't mind.


Happy Eid - Toady's Pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Jamwal's said:


> Happy Eid - Toady's Pic
> 
> View attachment 334077


Happy Eid to India. Jai Hind - Pakistan Zindabad. May our countries prosper and make peace with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tuchha

RAMPAGE said:


> Happy Eid to India. Jai Hind - Pakistan Zindabad. May our countries prosper and make peace with each other.


Bhai ..apke jaise log Pakistan me itne kum kyon hain?? Happy Eid to Pakistani mates


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Nagaland IRB

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

CPRF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

Armor load up near my Place. Pics taken by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Jamwal's said:


> Armor load up near my Place. Pics taken by me.
> 
> View attachment 336580
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 336581


Samba?


----------



## Jamwal's

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Samba?


Jammu Kolkata main line. IMO specific location should not be disclose here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lord Of Gondor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norge Stronk

Joint Russian-Indian exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mkb95

Norge Stronk said:


> Joint Russian-Indian exercise.


exercise is being held in russia not india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norge Stronk



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

AK EOtech attachments

RR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jamwal's

Sedhe hain tau Ram hn Agar Bigad gaye tau Parshuram hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF Vidhwansak AMR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mustang06

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 340187
> 
> BSF Vidhwansak AMR


That's a pretty big gun. Point it towards the sky and you have AA gun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF/CRPF Jawans 
@Mustang06 Imagine a round from that biggie into jihaadi's head

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadali233

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 340187
> 
> BSF Vidhwansak AMR


anti material rife?


----------



## Mustang06

muhammadali233 said:


> anti material rife?


Yes.



Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 340266
> 
> BSF/CRPF Jawans
> @Mustang06 Imagine a round from that biggie into jihaadi's head


Damn!


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRAS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

kargil war

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS GHARIAL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

COBRA BATTALION

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Unknowncommando

Pampore Encounter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT ops in Kashmir and some randoms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

JK ops

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rashtriya Rifles Kashmir




Cobra Commandos got TVS APACHE RTR 160 s for anti naxal ops

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 343949
> 
> Rashtriya Rifles Kashmir


We need a proper LMG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

COBRA commando




RR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indo Chinese joint military exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

have the Indian army changed its uniform camouflage to digital ones ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian Navy VBSS team training:














































shimshali said:


> have the Indian army changed its uniform camouflage to digital ones ?


Not offically. Digital camo is used by the Special Forces and has started to be used by combat troops when on operations but it is not the standard issue pattern of the IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

ndian Naval Aviation:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF







RR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS SUJATA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

+
Marksman training being conducted in the firing ranges in #Nepal by the troops of both the armies


----------



## Unknowncommando

CPRF COBRA




GHATAK PLATOON




BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA INSAS LMG


----------



## Jamwal's

RR Qrt

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

View attachment 352582

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hand In hand 2016
These are not new helmets
This is the same unit from last year's exercise










Don't know whether it is ACH or MICH




Wow new helmets for light infantry/Reserved infantry and old pods,patka and Enfield helmets for Jawans in J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aghori baba

Room Intervention training pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hand In hand 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hand In Hand 2016




BSF




INS Vikramaditya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 353797



Only Mirage 2000 is missing


----------



## muhammadali233

truthseeker2010 said:


> Only Mirage 2000 is missing


tejas and jaguar too


----------



## sid426

New helmets? Just a small query I would like to ask at the risk of looking stupid.What are these green strips on the helmets meant for?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*INS Chennai Joins the IN*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

sid426 said:


> New helmets? Just a small query I would like to ask at the risk of looking stupid.What are these green strips on the helmets meant for?


If you look closely then there are bolts over strips. Probably after removing air gaps the strips are attached to make camouflage cloth stick to the helmets.
If you are just wrapping the helmets with camo and just fixing it with ends then its going to come out and fall after some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 352776
> View attachment 352777
> View attachment 352778
> 
> Hand In hand 2016
> These are not new helmets
> This is the same unit from last year's exercise
> View attachment 352779
> View attachment 352780
> View attachment 352781
> 
> Don't know whether it is ACH or MICH
> View attachment 352782
> 
> Wow new helmets for light infantry/Reserved infantry and old pods,patka and Enfield helmets for Jawans in J&K.


neither... looks like a PASGT.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hand In Hand 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hand In Hand 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Touch and go

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saumyasupratik

*Artwork



*

LCA Tejas in two tone digital camo streaks through the Himalayas in full afterburner.

https://www.facebook.com/TejasMrca/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indra 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

*More Hi-Res photos from INDRA 2016.*

http://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/232929.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hand In Hand 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

AUG para 9mm with BSF.
Who are these guys in Jungle MARPAT?
CRPF ?


----------



## saumyasupratik

Unknowncommando said:


> AUG para 9mm with BSF.
> Who are these guys in Jungle MARPAT?
> CRPF ?


Instructors from National Police Academy, event was at NPA, Hyderabad.

More photos. 
This time with MP9.




Cornershot.




MP5A5.




Both AUG A1 Para and MP9.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danish_vij

even flanker guys cant take their eyes of tejas

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

JK Jawans passing out parade




BSF and Ranger




COBRA officers




ITBP







T72

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

VBSS
Need to replace those sterling SMGs







MARCOS
















Su 30MKI Flanker

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon26

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 354761
> View attachment 354762
> View attachment 354763
> View attachment 354764
> View attachment 354765
> View attachment 354766
> View attachment 354767
> View attachment 354768
> 
> Indra 2016



What helmets are the Indians wearing? They look very different from the generic helmets worn by other militaries.


----------



## Abingdonboy

An Indian Navy VBSS team:








Indian Navy's INS Dega (Eastern Naval Command):

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

Falcon26 said:


> What helmets are the Indians wearing? They look very different from the generic helmets worn by other militaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

LCH



ITBP



CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Slightly off-topic but the Kolkata class looks better than the Type-45.


----------



## saumyasupratik

AMCA Artwork
*



*

RR Jawan with Type 56





Assam Rifles Jawan with SVD and pintle mounted MMG on Tata 2.5 Tonne (probably)





IN Tu-142ME with IAF Jaguar-IM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Amazing picture of the INS Kamorta shared by a member on another forum.






> PS - those are very normal sea state 3-4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saumyasupratik

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Amazing picture of the INS Kamorta shared by a member on another forum.



It's from SIMBEX 2016. Here's one more from exercise, this time firing her gun. 




Beautiful boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Invincible 




Amazing accounts of the "White Tigers"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Swordfish

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 357914
> View attachment 357915
> View attachment 357916
> View attachment 357917
> View attachment 357918
> View attachment 357919
> View attachment 357920
> View attachment 357921




Damn thanks for the pics they are awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Tejas




Embraer













INS VIKRAMADITYA




Navy P8i

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Kulgam encounter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Swordfish

These are awesome pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army In Kashmir


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

F-22 Raptor & Su-30Mki




Sukhoi




C-17 Globemaster III


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tejas




AN-32




Su-30Mki




Sarang ALH DHRUV




Suryakiran







Passing out parade




Army BM-21


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS CANNANORE


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Hate the name 'Tejas'. It's a bloody fighter jet for God's sake, not cotton candy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS Vikramaditya




BSF X-95







CRPF



Army


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS VIKRAMADITYA







Japanese Air Force chief
















INDO-Maldives joint exercise


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS KOZHIKODE




BSF at Wagah




BMP 




T-72


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF C-17 Globemaster III










INS SHARDA













Army Infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army CT OPs


----------



## Unknowncommando

Raptor mini-Reflex sight 
Rare in Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF CHIEF




INS Vikramaditya
















Indo-Maldives Joint ex

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

Ex Ekuverin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT OPs in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CPRF







Army




ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

These guys look Bollywood music or what


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS Ranvijay
















Indo Maldives joint exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tejas




Navy




ITBP busted naxal camp













Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bcoz Mithai after successful operation is necessary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ALH DHRUV from Sarang Team




Coast Guard ALH DHRUV







Army joint exercise with Maldives Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Nibhay vid




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=685912438240599


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

muhammadali233 said:


> Nibhay vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=685912438240599


Wrong.
That is not Nirbhay.
That is probably an ISRO Satellite Launch Vehicle.


----------



## muhammadali233

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Wrong.
> That is not Nirbhay.
> That is probably an ISRO Satellite Launch Vehicle.


oh but still something very similar might had happened.


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP




Mi-17V5




C-17 Globemaster III




CISF




T-72s and BMP in action




Army Jawans


----------



## Unknowncommando

Joint Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dean Winchester

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These guys look Bollywood music or what
> View attachment 362112


This pic is from wagah border gate and those are noise cancellation headsets.
Headsets are necessary there as the noise due to large crowd is very high so high volume is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Su-30MKI







ALH DHRUV 




HAL LUH 




Embraer AWC&S




AN-32

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indo-Russian joint exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Crew Of INS RANVIR







Coas in JK




Tejas




C-17




AN-32

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF JAWAN




BSF JAWAN




IN CHETAK




BMP-2 




Bofors




Casspir Armoured Vehicle







IA CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT ops J&K

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF




CRPF




ARMY


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army




ITBP in Chattisgarh 




LCA Tejas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 364632
> 
> Army
> View attachment 364633
> 
> ITBP in Chattisgarh


Hopefully soon all Army and paramilitary units will be equipped with those helmets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Gregor Clegane said:


> Hopefully soon all Army and paramilitary units will be equipped with those helmets.


I think we phased them out a while ago; you can have the leftovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gregor Clegane

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I think we phased them out a while ago; you can have the leftovers.


Poor 1/10 bait to divert the thread.
Nonetheless I would reply you this time:

Only Units operating FATA are equipped with good helmets.
Just like RR units are equipped with better helmets.

Rest Pakistani units are equipped poorly, the LoC Ka mahaaz by Wah S Khan showed that even the Pakistan army units on LoC are poorly equipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gregor Clegane said:


> Poor 1/10 bait to divert the thread.
> Nonetheless I would reply you this time:
> 
> Only Units operating FATA are equipped with good helmets.
> Just like RR units are equipped with better helmets.
> 
> Rest Pakistani units are equipped poorly, the LoC Ka mahaaz by Wah S Khan showed that even the Pakistan army units on LoC are poorly equipped.


STFU troll





We have phased old stuff out.. and we have 160k troops in fata.

Apart from that here are our Paramil units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF








Army at Siachen


----------



## Unknowncommando

GHATAK PLATOON



















Infantry




Siachen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

SU-30MKI







Tejas




Cheetah




BSF Kashmir




Army Exercise




IAF personnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Cheetah




Jawans slithering from ALH DHRUV




MIG-29s On INS VIKRAMADITYA










SEA HARRIERS




NAVAL OFFICER RECIEVES GOH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

BMPs and T90s




Arjun MKI




T-90s




T-72




T-90










ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP



















Old pics from ex Garuda

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

All 4 P-25 Kora -class corvettes and 3 of the 4 P-25A Khukri-class corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Sukhois










LCH HIND RUDRA DHRUV DORNIER MIG 29 MIG 21 Jaguar







HAL ALH DHRUV AND RUDRA


----------



## Unknowncommando

Infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

T-72




T-90




ALH DHRUV 6 PARA




BMP & Akash SAMs




Dhruv & Bofors


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy POP







ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 367642
> 
> Arjun MKI


Thanks for this picture.
MBT Arjun looks absolutely badass!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

*Indian Army Official Film 2017*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

T-90s & RUDRAs




JAGs




MIG-29K




Tejas




Su-30MKI




MIG-29K




Cheetah & Bofors




Jaguar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

T-90




BMP







INS Sarvekshak




Infantry










ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

General Christopher Michael Deverell Commander Joint Forces Command , United Kingdom met General Bipin Rawat IndianArmy today and discussed bilateral and regional issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

ARMY RESCUES STRANDED VEHICLES BETWEEN LARIKPURA TO DORU IN KASHMIR

Forty to Fifty civil vehicles were stuck on the Larikpura - Doru Road in Kashmir valley after more than two feet of snow had accumulated on the road. The army unit deployed in the area quickly responded and reached the location to find a heavy jam of traffic with a few vehicles even toppled due to skidding on the snow. The army team team used basic tools and recovery vehicles to clear the snow and restore the traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

P-8i













ALH DHRUV (NAVAL)




Tejas







ATAGS during Republic Day Rehearsal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

RCL







Navy Anti Piracy Ops







Civilians learning lessons about avalanche from Army personnel










ITBP
Himveers


----------



## Unknowncommando

GHATAK








Infantry













War Games




QR Barak 8 SAMs TATA TRUCKS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

R-Day Rehearsals




Jawans Drilling at KK range




United







Army Demonstration Ahmednagar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

6 PARA (Airborne)




Sikh Regiment Jawans demonstrating skills during Army Day meerut.




Akash SAM













Feom Assam Rifles dog training center




BDS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Arjun at KK Ranges Ahmednagar




BMPs




During Encounter Kashmir







ITBP




SU-30MKI




Girl checking out Indian Army's Suppressed B&T Mp9 SMG




Army Convoy Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS Deepak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

HIND (AKBAR)




JAGs




Tejas








SU-30MKI & C-17 GLOBEMASTER III










Arjun MK2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

GHATAK PLATOON
Left to Right
INSAS LMG , CARL GUSTAV , MGL , B&T MP9 , INSAS , AK-47




Arjun MK-II




Arjun MK-I




Mi-35 Hinds




Sukhois




Jaguars










INS Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

PM Modi IMA Dehradun 
















CT ops Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army
Insas with 30 round Mag ( Rare )







CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

14.5 mm KPV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saumyasupratik

Jamwal's said:


> 14.5 mm KPV
> 
> View attachment 371152



Definitely not the KPV. Looks like a Browning M2 receiver. The barrel looks straight from a KPV though.

Edit : NVM Probably might be a KPV on a M3 tripod.


----------



## Jamwal's

saumyasupratik said:


> Definitely not the KPV. Looks like a Browning M2 receiver.


 Definitely KPV retrieved from phased out Indian BTR 60PB. In service at LOC posts for more than a decade.


The barrel has it's distinct Carrying Handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

God damn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

==================================================


This is Browning M2. Carrying handle on the barrel (down) and iron sight is differently placed than KPV






============================================================================================



These are Indian BTR 60PB (phased out ) . The KPV originally belong to these vehicles.











Lord Of Gondor said:


> God damn!


Try Zu 23 -2 and L 70 AA used as ground attack at LOC. Both have better range and devastating Firepower than KPV, battle proven weapon both in Siachen and LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saumyasupratik

Jamwal's said:


> Definitely KPV retrieved from phased out Indian BTR 60PB. In service at LOC posts for more than a decade.
> 
> 
> The barrel has it's distinct Carrying Handle.



Realised my error later.






You can see where the confusion stemmed from, the half rum didn't help either to discern the KPV from a Browning Mk.2. Thanks for the detailed answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Jamwal's said:


> Try Zu 23 -2 and L 70 AA used as ground attack at LOC. Both have better range and devastating Firepower than KPV, battle proven weapon both in Siachen and LOC


Fucking Hell...
Not a good day for the ones on the other side of the barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Fucking Hell...
> Not a good day for the ones on the other side of the barrel.



Dont' get too excited other side has the same and even bigger. Check 10.25 in the video


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Bossman said:


> Dont' get too excited other side has the same and even bigger.


Good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Exhibition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

T-90s Army Day




T-90
















BMP




ATAGS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

C-17 & SU-30MKI




Jaguars




MIG-29k




C-130J Super Hercules




Embraer AWACS




Hinds




Tejas




MIG-21 Bison

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Looks like pretty old pic with Jawan carrying Excalibur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Jawans Siachen




Armoured Corps




CRPF
















Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swordfish

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 372556
> View attachment 372557
> View attachment 372558
> View attachment 372559
> View attachment 372561
> View attachment 372562
> View attachment 372563
> View attachment 372565


Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MIG-29




PBG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA










R-Day Celebrations

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Tejas LSP-08 
Thanks to Tarmak007 for the great update(as usual)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Dhruv Pilots armed with Mini uzi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP
Himveers

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Unknowncommando

Trusted Beast













Army




CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bulgarian AKM with Army Jawan




Beauty




Indian Navy P8-i & Dornier




MIG-29 Arrow Head Formation




T-72







ITBP CONGO CONTINGENT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 373658
> 
> ITBP
> Himveers


Is that a Sterling?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

@Unknowncommando @jamwals @Bornubus @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mustang06

I


Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 373678
> 
> Bulgarian AKM with Army Jawan
> View attachment 373679
> 
> Beauty
> View attachment 373680
> 
> Indian Navy P8-i & Dornier
> View attachment 373681
> 
> MIG-29 Arrow Head Formation
> View attachment 373682
> 
> T-72
> View attachment 373683
> View attachment 373684
> 
> ITBP CONGO CONTINGENT


Aren't all the T72's in service upgraded or is the process being done aswe seak?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> @Unknowncommando @jamwals @Bornubus @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Abingdonboy


BRAVO! That was amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

@Lord Of Gondor yes sterling. 
@hkdas cool video bro




Don't mess with Indian Army Gurkhas







Assam Rifles
Excalibur 




ITBP




CISF




Cheetal




Indian Army stallion truck simulator




SuryaKiran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Sopore Encounter







Gurkhas POP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Trucks




Tata Kestrel




T-72




Coast guard CHETAK




Tejas










MIG-29UPG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Coast Guard
STF
Amogh Carbine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 374592
> 
> Coast guard CHETAK


What is the contraption under slung on the Chetak?
And thanks for the great images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Lord Of Gondor said:


> What is the contraption under slung on the Chetak?
> And thanks for the great images.


Some type of chemical sprinkler




MIG-29K




Suryakiran




LCA NAVAL & IAF Tejas









sopore encounter




ICG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Unknowncommando said:


> LCA NAVAL & IAF Tejas



Mind if i ask why do they have their landing gear out.. ??


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

shimshali said:


> Mind if i ask why do they have their landing gear out.. ??



Must be a pic of their first test flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF Rambo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tropex 17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP













ITBP in Naxal hit areas




Amogh carbine During trials

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

SU-30MKI










MIG-29k




Navy TU BEAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bornubus

INS Mysore Two successful Interception of Anti Ship Cruise Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bornubus



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nik141993

Bornubus said:


> View attachment 376559
> View attachment 376560
> View attachment 376561
> View attachment 376562
> View attachment 376563


Holy s**t are those new helmets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

@nik141993 Yes few of then are wearing new MKU LWH type of helmets & few have old PASGT helmets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

LCH







HAL RUDRA







Sarang Team ALH DHRUV




MI-17V5 of IAF




HAL LUH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Aero India 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Where are Garuds from Aero India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army CT Ops in Kashmir


























Army Jawans in J&K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT OPS







AKM X-95 & Sterling SMG

























CRPF in Srinagar




ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hind Akbar




C-130J super Hercules




HAL ALH DHRUV




CRPF COBRA COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rashtriya Rifles







SU-30MKI













INS RANA







DRDO OFB













INS SUTLEJ



















Aero India 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Suryakiran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army




CRPF




SU-30MKI




HAL Rudra













INS TIR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy P8i










ITBP




HAL LCH




C-130J













SU-30MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mustang06

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 379609
> 
> Navy P8i
> View attachment 379610
> View attachment 379611
> View attachment 379612
> 
> ITBP
> View attachment 379613
> 
> HAL LCH
> View attachment 379614
> 
> C-130J
> View attachment 379615
> View attachment 379616
> View attachment 379617
> View attachment 379618
> 
> SU-30MKI
> View attachment 379619


I love those Su 7's! Served us well in 71!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

RR




BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tejas




MIG-29K




SU-30MKI




HAL LCH







DRDO Netra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice pic's guys thanks so much for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA










CISF mock drill on airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

SU-30MKI




Embraer




HAL LCH




Cobra







Flankers







Army Snipers




Carl Gustav RCL
















Infantry School Belgaum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY







CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Thanks for your service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Al NAGAH II 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## assassin123

Indian coast guard official video 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sneaker

What on earth is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Pulwama encounter













Notice UCP camo
CRPF in J&K







CRPF COBRA




ITBP




CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indo-Oman Joint Exercise




Indo-Nepal joint ex




Drone used in pulwama encounter







Flankers




C-130J




CRPF
Cricket Helmet because why not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Al Nagah II










Surya Kiran 2017







Infantry
















Cadets at INA


----------



## Unknowncommando

Miraaj 2000










SU-30MKI




Rudra




IA Heron










COBRA Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA













Army CT OPS






















Indo-Oman Joint ex
















India Singapore Joint Ex


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Army







ITBP




BSF





































Bear P8i Dornier


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mustang06

Did anyone else notice the Sikh soldier in the Singaporean Army!


Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 384987
> View attachment 384989
> View attachment 384990
> View attachment 384991
> View attachment 384992
> View attachment 384993
> View attachment 384995
> View attachment 384996

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops Kashmir




Assam rifles


























CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice pic's guys thanks for sharing guys


----------



## Unknowncommando

INSAS MK1C spotted in Kashmir
SOG J&K Police







INSAS MK1C

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF




MP, CRPF & SOG













CRPF


















Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Notice VZ-58
3rd Jawan from right



Army during Bemina convoy attack




Assam rifles









ITBP






Tejas
















Indo-myanmmar Border Meeting
They just need a decent banboo table

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Guys is the bear used as a bomber ? or anti submarine use ? thanks.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

TOPGUN said:


> Guys is the bear used as a bomber ? or anti submarine use ? thanks.


Only used in Anti-Submarine/Anti-Surface roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

Found this on Facebook. Can someone tell me if the other soldier is from Pakistan Army?


----------



## AMG_12

Mustang06 said:


> View attachment 388631
> 
> Found this on Facebook. Can someone tell me if the other soldier is from Pakistan Army?


Yes, I posted it on the forum, someone else might have shared it to Facebook. It's from a High Altitude Military Warfare Course held in Muktinath, Nepal, 2016. Officers from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Srilanka, Malaysia and Bhutan participated. You can find more pictures in Pakistan Military Multimedia Thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

Game.Invade said:


> Yes, I posted it on the forum, someone else might have shared it to Facebook. It's from a High Altitude Military Warfare Course held in Muktinath, Nepal, 2016. Officers from India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Srilanka, Malaysia and Bhutan participated. You can find more pictures in Pakistan Military Multimedia Thread.


Thanks buddy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA
























Army









ITBP



CRPF









Navy







ICG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Is it just me or the AKs our soldiers use have been getting modded up recently?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Old and new compilation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Siachen



NCC female Paratroopers



DSC






INS Chennai
















BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

bloo said:


> Is it just me or the AKs our soldiers use have been getting modded up recently?


Its been taking place since long time. Before this only GHATAK PLATOON were seen using sights on their AKs but slowly many jawans are getting them.



This is very old picture






Army sending its AKs to OFB to fix rails on.















According to demand this AK has rails on front side.














Various Sights can be seen here.
It looks like Army is experimenting new sights.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army 



CISF




BSF






ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

Unknowncommando said:


>


AHHHH glaciers the most F**ked up place to navigate around

BTW are there any programs to replace the INSAS rifle ??? just curious


----------



## TOPGUN

Nice pic's guys thank so much for sharing


----------



## Unknowncommando

bananarepublic said:


> AHHHH glaciers the most F**ked up place to navigate around
> 
> BTW are there any programs to replace the INSAS rifle ??? just curious


Yup. Winner will be declared soon. Army hunting for foreign 7.62 mm rifle.Tender is out may be trials are going on.







































CRPF













BSF guarding Farmers along border.







CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops






SU-30MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Topol said:


> Improved INSAS 1b1 being issued to units. Intended as stopgap till new rifle is inducted.
> 
> Changes from previous editions:
> Black phosphate coating.
> Folding butt stock.
> Telescopic optic.
> 30 round magazine instead of the regular 20.
> 
> View attachment 393239


Thats Excalibur MK-1.
And only seen with Manipur Commando unit. You mentioned units. Which other units ?





CRPF QRT in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Topol said:


> Sorry my mistake, got confused due to similarities with the below image of another 30 round INSAS in its upper receiver and gas block.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indian-emergency-services-police-ambulance
Post no #1249 Check there i have explained variants of INSAS with service pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Topol said:


> The link is throwing up an error message saying the page cannot be found. Any other way I can view it?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indian-emergency-services-police-ambulance-fire.80463/page-84
See if it works. If not search Indian Emergency Services defence.pk


----------



## Readerdefence

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 393141
> View attachment 393142
> View attachment 393145
> View attachment 393146
> View attachment 393147
> View attachment 393148
> View attachment 393149
> View attachment 393150
> Army CT Ops
> View attachment 393151
> View attachment 393152
> SU-30MKI


Why su30 have two different colour radardome? 
Any specifications vs two ?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Topol said:


> More subs in one picture than PN's entire sub fleet


Wow!
Thanks for the share.


Readerdefence said:


> Why su30 have two different colour radardome?
> Any specifications vs two ?





Lord Of Gondor said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TeamINDRA/


Maybe point #15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Topol said:


> More subs in one picture than PN's entire sub fleet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858325019851489280


I thought India was a super power so why compare with a failed state Pakistan. Why not compare with China? Does these include the two that sank in the harbour?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A really nice watch.
Also from 27:50 in the video is a big  moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Topol said:


> Really informative. Thanks.
> Looks like I was not the only one to make the same mistake.


 Ya it is pretty confusing. It took me more time to confirm the designs. Very similar rifles.
Also bro don't mension or compare our neighbour's any forces. They just need a word to ruin our threads. It has happened before. Keep it informative and friendly. And ignore if it is off topic.

@Readerdefence I am not an expert about aircrafts but i can say that it depends on colour of your runway and colour of the sky deployed in so to make it difficult to see on ground or air. Could be f**kall logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT ops


































CG STF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Topol said:


> The 1st image, do you know how widespread the use of these new plate carriers has become?
> Previously it could be only seen with units stationed on the LOC and with Para SF. Looks like the induction has now become more prevalent.
> Also is it going to be issued as a standard across the Army or is it J&K specific?


It is pretty much common in Infantry nowadays. Can be seen in large numbers with soldiers in JK. Most of them have good stuff.



COAS









ITBP






CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army












ITBP
















BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jamwal's

Mahindra Marksman in service

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CRPF in action

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF QRT
























DHRUV carrying Gypsy















ITBP




CRPF COBRA seized weapon cache

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP anti Naxal Ops












ITBP







They have got coolers. 
BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

INS Rajput (Guided Msl Destroyer) of Eastern Fleet calls on Yangon port Myanmar for an Operational Turn Around (OTR)

INS Rajput

INS Kadmatt





INS Rajput








INS Kadmatt

INS Chennai





INS Satpura (shivalik class) sail in formation with US aircraft carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Thank you as usual for the share.
One of the few reasons why I visit PDF is this valuable thread.
And can you please edit the post: the P29 is the INS Kadmatt.
Thanks again and keep up the wonderful contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

Unknowncommando said:


>



it is a good thing that the indian para military is shifting to digital cameo .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

INS Trikand enters Portsmouth harbour





INS Sunayana





INS Arihant 





INS Kalvari





Indian navy IL-38





Indian Navy TU-142M with French Navy Rafaele





IAF Netra










INS Vikramaditya





LCA Tejas





IAF SU-30MKI And Mirage 2000





Tapas Drone





INS Kolkata and INS Trikand in Mauritius





C-17 GlobeMaster and SU-30 Flankers





LCA Tejas





LCH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

IAF MI-26





ALH Rudra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Akash missile





Pinaka mk2





Astra BVRAAM











Troop Level Radar





Arjun Catapult














BMP Muntra UGV





T-72 Ajeya in Ladakh











Indian Field Gun 105mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

OFB Dhanush












DRDO ATAGS








Prithvi Missiles
















Agni 2

Agni 3








Agni 4





Agni 5





SLBM








Interceptor missile








Brahmos Cruise missile





BSF Artillery Wing Only CAPF in Nation to have its own artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Shaurya Missile











DRDO HSTDV(Technology Demonstrater)











OFB sniper rifle











Vidhwansak Anti-Material rifle











Indian coast guard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 不做大哥好多年

why LCA is a pride of Indian, it was so cool when I was a kid, and 35 years past, it is not cool,it is a joke now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

INS Kochi





INS Viraat With US Navy





INS Deepak with US Carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Arjun mk2


----------



## litman

the real worth of indian military in picutres.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Don't ruin this thread with your political believe, i know you are intimidated by these platforms of indian armed forces

Tejas flies above Jaisalmer fort





Tejas Fires Derby BVRAAM





INS Trishul And INS Mumbai At Haifa,Israel





Spyder QRSAM





IAF Platforms for previous decades










MRSAM(Barak-8)





Casspir MPV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

LCA Tejas








Indian Navy P8i with Harpoon Missile





IAF Mirage 2000











Varunastra Torpedo











BMP-2 Night Firing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP















ARMY



SU-30MKI






Tata trucks UN 




NAVAL DHRUV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

View attachment 397441




Army in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 397436
> View attachment 397437
> View attachment 397438
> View attachment 397439
> View attachment 397440
> View attachment 397441
> View attachment 397442
> 
> Army in Kashmir


I am not sure if my information is accurate, but from these pictures it looks like we do not have bullet proof vest, night vision and nice helmet for our armed forces. I simply cannot understand why this is not provided specially in Kashmir. I do not think it will cost too much. I would also suggest fully bullet proof armored vehicles for Army in Kashmir. At least we should do what we can to help them.


----------



## 544_delta

HariSinghNalwa said:


>


what is the reason for detaching that module early in flight?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hulk said:


> I am not sure if my information is accurate, but from these pictures it looks like we do not have bullet proof vest, night vision and nice helmet for our armed forces. I simply cannot understand why this is not provided specially in Kashmir. I do not think it will cost too much. I would also suggest fully bullet proof armored vehicles for Army in Kashmir. At least we should do what we can to help them.


(1) Most soldiers in JK have good BPJs/ Plate carriers.
(2)Night vision devices are used according to demand of the Operation.
(3) New Helmets and Vests are on order.
(4) Armoured vehicles are there but you can't take them everywhere.
They have got everything they need. Why army is using patka for so long ? Because it is lightweight , not bulky and easy to use in hilly terrain. Jungle warfare is all about carrying less armour and more ammo. You must have noticed from the pics. I can show you pics where they are wearing everything they got. Why ? Because thats need of that particular situation. They know their job better. They know what to carry while Operation. They face bullets everyday bro they know what they are doing. 


































As you can see in these pictures. Few carrying eye protection , few have pads on , few have only knee pads , some of them have NVG adaptors. So it depends on various things like conditions , requirements and comfort. If a soldier thinks that pads or any particular thing is not necessary for the Operation or he is not comfortable then he won't use that. They are provided with everything but that doesn't mean that they carry everything everytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Unknowncommando said:


> (1) Most soldiers in JK have good BPJs/ Plate carriers.
> (2)Night vision devices are used according to demand of the Operation.
> (3) New Helmets and Vests are on order.
> (4) Armoured vehicles are there but you can't take them everywhere.
> They have got everything they need. Why army is using patka for so long ? Because it is lightweight , not bulky and easy to use in hilly terrain. Jungle warfare is all about carrying less armour and more ammo. You must have noticed from the pics. I can show you pics where they are wearing everything they got. Why ? Because thats need of that particular situation. They know their job better. They know what to carry while Operation. They face bullets everyday bro they know what they are doing.
> View attachment 397599
> View attachment 397600
> View attachment 397601
> View attachment 397602
> View attachment 397605
> View attachment 397606
> View attachment 397607
> View attachment 397608
> View attachment 397609
> View attachment 397610
> View attachment 397611
> 
> As you can see in these pictures. Few carrying eye protection , few have pads on , few have only knee pads , some of them have NVG adaptors. So it depends on various things like conditions , requirements and comfort. If a soldier thinks that pads or any particular thing is not necessary for the Operation or he is not comfortable then he won't use that. They are provided with everything but that doesn't mean that they carry everything everytime.


What is BPJ or Plate Carries?


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

I t


544_delta said:


> what is the reason for detaching that module early in flight?


I think it is the canisterised version of shaurya

INS Kochi Fires MRSAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

This is awesome
Jaguars together  Bangalore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Best quality image of FAB Defense modernization kit in use on Rashtriya Rifles Kalashnikov -






Now it's clear that the holosight/reflex is a SIGHTMARK Ultra Shot M-SPEC (as was previously known)...but now we also know that the magnifier is a FALKE model of unknown power -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy












ITBP






IAF







Def Minister in J&K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShoutB

Indian army's shelling on Pakistani army post. This is first time Indian army has released directly into media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Gessler said:


> Best quality image of FAB Defense modernization kit in use on Rashtriya Rifles Kalashnikov -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's clear that the holosight/reflex is a SIGHTMARK Ultra Shot M-SPEC (as was previously known)...but now we also know that the magnifier is a FALKE model of unknown power -



Falke is a german, name stands for falcon.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army , CRPF QRT & JK Police
CT Ops Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

LUH 2nd prototype





Tapas 2nd prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP









CRPF COBRA




RAF







Mobile Ballistic Shield
CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF , IN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army CT ops and flood relief ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF






CRPF COBRA







Indo-myanmmar meeting












CISF Mock Drill















ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Dhruv Naval


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Courtesy: facebook.com/shatrujeet009
I'm growing quite fond of the INSAS Rifle,TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Navy

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP









Navy tean on Everest
















BSF UN mission Haiti













ITBP on mount Everest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT OPS















CRPF COBRA Counter Naxal Ops







ITBP Team on Mount Everest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy









SSB
















IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF






ITBP






HAWK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Navy












IAF






ITBP




ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops in JK
















Lethal Combination X95 and Lathi
CRPF in JK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP






ITBP Women Contingent



BSF



CRPF COBRA


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy personnel performing Yoga on Yoga Day onboard their respective ships.
















M777 at Pokhran






LCH




CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF

































IN



ICG










CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF new Helmets


----------



## Purple Heart

It must suck to be a Naval officer when you are 6'8" tall as you can hardly fit in the galley :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops Kashmir


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army



ITBP




BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

is he SOG with tavor ???


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Crixus said:


> is he SOG with tavor ???


Looks like an X95.


----------



## Crixus

Is he SOG ?


Lord Of Gondor said:


> Looks like an X95.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Crixus said:


> Is he SOG ?


CRPF Jawan X95




Ex Maitree































Army


















CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex. Maitree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

INS Jalashwa LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baybars Han

Why does the indian navy use the English flag with a small Indian flag in the corner of thst flag for their navy?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Baybars Han said:


> Why does the indian navy use the English flag with a small Indian flag in the corner of thst flag for their navy?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Naval_Ensign


----------



## Baybars Han

Lord Of Gondor said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Naval_Ensign



Suprised the indian navy is using the st georges cross.


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP












Ex. Maitree








Army










BSF



CRPF
















IAF IN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 409864
> 
> IAF IN



Where is this from?


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Bravo @Unknowncommando for superb pics over a long period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy



Indian & American P8i












BSF




Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Maitree







IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gessler said:


> Where is this from?


CGI
digital combat simulator :


https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/en/files/1797513/?sphrase_id=6888192


----------



## Unknowncommando

INS BEAS






IAF






Ex Maitree




Assam Rifles jawan carrying AK with FAB defence mod

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

I really love our stallions(Because I see them so much ) but Tatra trucks are absolutely epic!
Probably reposts but what the heck...
4by4




6by6




8by8(My personal pick of the lot)








10by10




12by12

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Indian Navy systems deployed in Malabar 2017





Drdo QR Sam

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Maitree













ITBP






IAF



BSF




CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF Regulars & QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Malabar












Ex Maitree












ITBP






CRPF QRT




CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Egyptians>:





https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indian-special-forces.43257/page-550#post-9575072 
@Unknowncommando


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Ex Malabar





























Great shot with US India aircraft carriers and Japanese helicopter carrier which can carry f-35 also with vertical landing

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## assassin123

Mig 29k flying over USS Nimitz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Haa baadme pata chala ke wo Egyptians they. @DESERT FIGHTER 
















































Army CT ops













IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex. Maitree









ITBP 




M777

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP































INS Jyoti & INS Magar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army









ITBP




IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP



























INS Sahyadri









Tejas






Army Vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Reliance defence launches naval offshore patrol vessels of Indian navy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tank Baithlon 2017









SU-30MKI



INS Vikramaditya







CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army









CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Sea King



HAL DHRUV



Mi-17V5







SU-30MKI




Sea Harrier



Tejas



Mirage 2000



















DRDO Muntra - B


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army













ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF New ACH



Assam Rifles Jawan carrying Excalibur







IAF Su-30MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

@Abingdonboy one more pic of the old days...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

gslv mk3 said:


> @Abingdonboy one more pic of the old days...


WOW!!!!.... how did u get this????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

GuardianRED said:


> WOW!!!!.... how did u get this????



Google search by image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF Jawans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Cheetah/Cheetal









C-130j










SU-30MKI & MIG 27






Tejas




Naval ALH DHRUV



Jag



Ex. Tank , T72 Ajeya , Arjun MBT



BMP



NCC Jawan carrying Dragunov




ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

SU-30MKI




IAF Jaguars




LCA Tejas



MIG 21


























BSF During anti naxal ops




CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 416631
> View attachment 416632
> 
> BSF Jawans



finally you guys are replacing those old helmets with modular one..


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army









IAF










Army's new TATA Safari Storm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Napalm

Nice Video...


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tejas
























CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indo - Myanmar Border Meeting





















Jag



Tejas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA COMMANDOs


----------



## Unknowncommando

SU-30MKI



Jaguar







Indian Navy Sea Dragon IL-38






2 more for Coast Guard






ITBP





































Army GHATAK PLATOON


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army UN Peacekeepers in Haiti



Army Sniper










Army




Assam Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indo-Pak Border Meeting




BSF Commandos at Wagah Border Ceremony


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ballistic Shields in service with Army & CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF



CRPF COBRA




Coast Guard STF




Assam Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops






HAL LCH



Tejas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

From Pulwama Encounter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAL LCH



Arjun Mark 2



Sea King



Cheetah



HAWK - i



Tejas



Mi-17V5



SU-30MKI



Sea Harrier




























Indian Navy & US navy personnel from USS Pearl Harbor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

AK ❤️


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP in Chattisgarh















ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ALH DHRUV






Army Flag March



SU-30MKI












ITBP






















CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 423511
> View attachment 423512
> View attachment 423513
> ALH DHRUV
> View attachment 423514
> View attachment 423515
> Army Flag March
> View attachment 423516
> 
> SU-30MKI
> View attachment 423517
> View attachment 423518
> View attachment 423519
> View attachment 423520
> ITBP
> View attachment 423521
> View attachment 423522
> View attachment 423523
> View attachment 423524
> View attachment 423525
> View attachment 423526
> View attachment 423527
> 
> CRPF COBRA


Very Impressive Thank you @Unknowncommando

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gurjot.S

Armed Dhruv






Armed Dhruv in Right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

C-17 Globemaster III






Astra BVR



P-8i



DHRUV








































Indo-Nepal Joint Exercise


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF



BSF
















ITBP







CRPF















Army




Arjun Mark 2


----------



## Gurjot.S

IAF base Gwalior

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF












Yudh abhyas 2017







Indo Nepal Joint Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY , Police & CRPF CT Ops Kashmir


----------



## Unknowncommando

Yudh Abhyas 2017
























CRPF




INS Vikramaditya 




SU-30MKI Firing Astra BVRAAM


----------



## Unknowncommando

Yudh Abhyas 2017


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army







CRPF COBRA COMMANDOS


----------



## Unknowncommando

Flood Rescue Drill

























Yudh Abhyas 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MIG 29k









Tejas



Jaguar







Sukhoi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA COMMANDO



ITBP









C-17 Globemaster III









p-8i







Jaguar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Yudh Abhyas 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Yudh Abhyas 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAL LUH , RUDRA , DHRUV , LCH & SU-30MKI



HAL Rudra




Jaguar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AntiToxic

Nice pictures..... NO match for Indian Navy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Yudh Abhyas 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Yudh Abhyas 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP










Dornier

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Yudh Abhyas







CRPF COBRA COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF






CRPF COBRA



ITBP




Assam Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mixed


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## F-7



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

New Vehicles for ITBP and new Airborne unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF



Assam Rifles












ITBP




CRPF




Army Jawans


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA 2k17


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor




----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian & Sri Lankan armies during joint exercise Mitra Shakti 2017






CRPF K9 Unit













IAF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indo Tibetan Border Police ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Jawans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Women Contingent










INDRA 2K17













ITBP After Successful Operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Mitra Shakti 2017


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex INDRA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 433864
> View attachment 433865
> View attachment 433866
> View attachment 433867
> View attachment 433868
> View attachment 433869
> View attachment 433870
> View attachment 433871
> View attachment 433872
> View attachment 433873
> View attachment 433874
> View attachment 433875
> View attachment 433876
> View attachment 433877
> View attachment 433878
> View attachment 433879
> View attachment 433880
> View attachment 433881
> View attachment 433882
> View attachment 433883
> 
> Ex INDRA 2017


17 poona horse is most experienced regiment of Indian army!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mix


----------



## Adonis

Does Indian Army allows wearing logos of sportsgoods companies? I see Nike logo on that soldier's cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Adonis said:


> Does Indian Army allows wearing logos of sportsgoods companies? I see Nike logo on that soldier's cap.
> 
> View attachment 434077


just do it..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Adonis said:


> Does Indian Army allows wearing logos of sportsgoods companies? I see Nike logo on that soldier's cap.
> 
> View attachment 434077


Indo- Tibetan Border Police during Anti Naxal ops not Army. And yes they wear civil cloths , sportswear , traditional everything. They conduct ops in non military uniforms also.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ghatak Platoon during exhibition


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Field day with russian equipment. I bet the russians will be pissed.


Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 434494
> View attachment 434495
> View attachment 434496
> View attachment 434497
> View attachment 434498
> View attachment 434499
> View attachment 434500


----------



## Unknowncommando

J&K Light Infantry































Officers in NZ


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian & Kazakhstan Armies Joint Exercise


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA COMMANDOS



ITBP












With Vietnamese

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA 2017


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

indians should change their camo


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indo-Bangladesh Joint Ex


----------



## Unknowncommando

Infantry CQB Drill during Joint Exercise


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP






IN with JSDF













INS Vikramaditya


----------



## Unknowncommando

India Bangladesh Joint Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Joint Exercise Pictures


----------



## Unknowncommando

T-90

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF







When Gen Rawat was in UN Ops







CISF UN Peacekeeping Mission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

India Kazakhstan Joint Exercise







ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mi-17






ICG Dornier



HAL Rudra




Mi-17V5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP



























Army Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP personnel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indo-Bangladesh Joint Ex Pics
















HAWK Surya Kiran Team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maravan91

HAL Dhruv at work

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Female Soldiers Action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ballistic shield

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Jawan carrying OFB GHATAK Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Surya Kiran Team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

FAB Defence Modified AKs/MDs of Assam Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Exercise Blue Flag 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

IAF IL-78 mid air refueling IAF Netra






INS Kalvari and Inside of it






LCH and Rudra






Nirbhaya Cruise Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Takshak


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Brahmos Alcm and flanker




INS Vikramaditya










Type 209 and kilo class attack submarines





Scorpene class INS Kalvari




Malabar 2017 exercises







Brahmos on Kolkata class destroyers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Indian Navy Tuplov TU-142





Harriers Refueling Mid air









Royal Oman air force and IAF Flankers




Flankers ,Mig-29,27,21





IAF Il-78 and Flankers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Joint Exercise Ajeya Warrior






ITBP






ASSAM RIFLES

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

MARCO with Navy Force Protection




Force Protection Unit


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ghatak Rifle 
ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

INS Chennai


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops







What kind of plate carrier/BPJ is that ?






















BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## assassin123

IN relief ops lakshadeep islands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Afghan Female Soldiers Getting trained in India
















INSAS LMG Simulator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops Kashmir


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops Kashmir


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

INS Kalvari to be commissioned tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

B&T Mp9 SMG



Assam Rifles in UN Ops













ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops










Army
View attachment 442469





CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Air Force Cadets


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian soldiers from the 2nd Kashmir rifles (mostly Dogra Rajputs) in German East Africa, this photo was taken in 1917 by which time they were seasoned veterans


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian cavalrymen who liberated Jerusalem from Ottoman Caliphate during the Great War. Right - Mysore Lancers, Left - Jodhpur Lancers.


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Tejas





MPV Aditya New 6×6










MPV Aditya Regular













ICG Shaurya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alphaxyz

whats the cost of Aditya? Looks good to be used as workhorse.


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

It's already a work horse and cost less as it made vehicle factory Jabalpur, but real addition is 6×6 Aditya with LMG mounted ,will be Inducted in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

New Helmets issued to forces
All CAPFs including NSG , CRPF , BSF , ITBP , SSB , AR , CISF are getting the same
Both are Advance Combat Helmets (ACH) with slight difference in design.


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops


----------



## KapitaanAli

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 442834
> 
> New Helmets issued to forces
> All CAPFs including NSG , CRPF , BSF , ITBP , SSB , AR , CISF are getting the same
> Both are Advance Combat Helmets (ACH) with slight difference in design.


Nobody will be getting boltless ones?


----------



## Unknowncommando

KapitaanAli said:


> Nobody will be getting boltless ones?


Initially 1.58 lakh helmets ordered with bolts. 50000 out of them will have Rails , NVG mount and communication so bolts are necessary for that. Rest can be attached with above mounts if needed. MKU is working on ECH boltfree now. After completion of delivery army will order more for rest of the troops. For 13 lakh army orders will be in phases. About CAPFs i am not sure about exact number of helmets ordered but nearly 1 lakh. MHA ordered those from SRG company not from MKU if i am right.


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF CT Ops










Officer looks angry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Mix


----------



## KapitaanAli

Unknowncommando said:


>


Interesting Scorpio.


----------



## Unknowncommando

KapitaanAli said:


> Interesting Scorpio.


Thats new bulletproof scorpio given to J&K police after recent attacks

CT Ops


----------



## KapitaanAli

Unknowncommando said:


> Thats new bulletproof scorpio given to J&K police after recent attacks


Got more pics?

Would like more pics on the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops
@KapitaanAli Ok will post later on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Flanker with Full Load





Even Now ITBP has artillery wing









Tata armoured vehicle







Armoured Mahindra Scorpio







Tank EX DRDO




Sherpa with NSG







T-72



Arjun mk-1



Arjun Mk2










DRDO Atv vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KapitaanAli

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Armoured Mahindra Scorpio


So it's the latest Scorpio although the one in displays were using older model.
Nice.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rashtriya Rifles













CISF Mock Drill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF CT OPS


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

I kinda like when they keep beer bottle hanging on the fence bsf does the same.a jugaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army During CT Ops Kashmir


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF In Kashmir


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rashtriya Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF CT OPs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops






Notice the ballistic shield formation by RR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

New QR-SAM test by DRDO







Camouflaged T-90 in recent war exercises





Recent war exercise hamesha vijaye




















IAF C-17 squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Arudhra Medium Power Radar











Rohini Radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## JAYSINGH

अजय योद्धा


----------



## Unknowncommando

Exercise Ekuverin 2017
Indian & Maldivian Army Joint Exercise


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops









Bulgarian Arsenal M1 & Czech VZ 58







Ballistic Shield

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ASSAM RIFLES


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

AAD Intercepter





Troop level radar





IAF Netra














Weapons Locatind Radar swati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF UNPC Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

ASSAM REGIMENT


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Akash SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF 




X95




STEYR SSG 69


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

NAL Saras

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Peace-keeping Forces At Congo and Haiti


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF 
Cornershot


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Personnel during Anti Naxal Operations


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Arjun mk1














Alh Dhruv

















Lca tejas




Drdo netra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

NAVAL HAL DHRUV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Air Defence Day


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA




Armour on tractor


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF



CISF



Cheetah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## assassin123

Defence minister visits INS vikramaditya.
Some awesome footage of kolkata class destroyers and mig 29k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

T-90 & T72



SU-30MKI



CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Coast Guard STF




Old Paratrooper Israeli Orlite Helmets handed over to Army troops in Congo till deliveries of New ACH MKU Mukut helmets


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Agni 1P





Agni 4


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT OPS


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Mi-35 Hind




Arjun mk2























Mig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Nirbhaya Cruise Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Pragati tactical ballistic missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

NAL Saras

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa

NAL Saras

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa




----------



## muhammadali233

HariSinghNalwa said:


> View attachment 449873
> View attachment 449874
> NAL Saras


That looks like that Brazillian C123 Vector which failed due to politics.


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Swathi Radar




T-90




Brahmos




Nirbhay Cruise Missile


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

@HariSinghNalwa 
One Request to you brother. Post Police related stuff in Indian Emergency Services Thread and SF related pics in Indian Special Forces Thread. 




Assam Rifles 













CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops









He is wearing 3 types of DIGI Camos


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Crpf COBRA




BSF DHRUV




Shakira with CISF troops




Gurkhas




Somewhere in Kashmir


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

IED Defused in Srinagar 
Reminds me of The Hurt Locker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAL ALH DHRUV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Some Randoms




Mi-17V5 & C130J Super Hercules







HAL LCH




Mi24/35 Hind




Cheetah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Showering Rose Petals during R Day Celebrations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles Jawan


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Snipers


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA CT OPS







CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

SSB Sashashtra Seema Bal 










Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

COBRA Commando 




Sniper at Siachen 1990s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Harry Potter 










ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA 




ARMY


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

OFB ADITYA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Exercise Shakti 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

26 New Scorpios for ITBP







BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY




BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA Peacekeepers In Congo and South Sudan


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jawans during UN Missions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Anti Riot training to CAPFs
CISF
















ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles
FAB Defence Modified AK




Army Jawan 
Beretta MX4 Storm




IA Tatra Crane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF
















They need to wrap those helmets into camo. They are too shiny and revealing.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Renault Sherpa light Scout of CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Winter Special


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Sherpa of CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army






BSF




CRPF




Vehicle of Assam Rifles at Port Au Prince , Haiti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

NSG



AK with OFB 40mm UBGL



LOC


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

NAL Saras

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Dhanush Naval Variant of Prithvi 2





Agni 2







NAL Saras










Akash SAM


----------



## Unknowncommando

Excalibur MK-1 5.56*45mm




OFB GHATAK 7.62*39mm




JVPC 5.56*30mm




From Left
INSAS 1B1 Fixed Butt , INSAS 1B1 Foldable Butt , Ghatak & Excalibur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Coast Guard


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Dhanush Naval Ballistic Missile




Helina Missile







Rustom 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Unknowncommando said:


> Army
> View attachment 455959
> View attachment 455960
> View attachment 455961
> View attachment 455962
> View attachment 455963


are they member of special force ?


----------



## Unknowncommando

BDforever said:


> are they member of special force ?


No they are Regular Infantry soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Casspir and OFB Aditya MPV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Unknowncommando said:


> Casspir and OFB Aditya MPV
> View attachment 456197
> View attachment 456198
> View attachment 456199
> View attachment 456200
> View attachment 456201


Dude these are just OFB ones not casspir





Above one are casspir

T-72 Ajeya in Himalayas











Astra Air to Air BVR Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops
















@HariSinghNalwa 4th one is casspir. Others are OFB Aditya MPVs.


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

#IAF #Sarang Team has been invited to Mauritius to be part of their 50th National Day Celebrations











Defence minister Nsitharaman inaugurates Tata Boeing Aerospace Limited Apache fuselage production facility in Hyderabad. This facility will produce ALL Apache fuselages for all current and future orders.


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

INS Trikand





ICGS Shaurya




Agni 4




Pinaka mkll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

Joint Exercise with Seychelles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

#AwaamSeMulaqat Program in Kashmir Villages mostly for Elders and Children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Khukri


----------



## Unknowncommando

ATAGS




Army


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles Units participate in Indo-Myanmar Post Level Meeting (IMPLM) in Saiha and Champhai Districts of Mizoram on 28 Feb. Issues of mutual concern discussed


----------



## Unknowncommando

LCH










HAL Rudra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Tatra Trucks


----------



## Unknowncommando

Arjun




T90










T72

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Providing Help To Local Kashmiris


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jaguar 










Tejas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ALH DHRUV




LUH




Cheetah & Bofors


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chindits Expedition


----------



## Unknowncommando

T-72


----------



## Unknowncommando

Good to see the Quarter Zip Combat T-shirts introduced at Infantry level keeping camoflage same

















Chindits Trail Expedition


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRAS


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

SSB










BOFORS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

#IndianArmy trails historical #chindits expedition in Vindhyas jungle in #MadhyaPradesh it was here during WWII that #Gorkha battalions of Royal British Army trained under Gen Charles O Wingate before moving to #Myanmar border agnst #Japanese forces


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF CT OPS


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT OPS


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

With PLA



With Sri Lankan Army




With Maldives Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles Exhibition 





OFB Excalibur with Mepro 21 




GPMG


----------



## Unknowncommando

B&T MP9 Suppressed
Soldier From GARHWAL Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CASO in Pulwama










DRDO NETRA UAV


----------



## MimophantSlayer

B&T MP9 with Assam Rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

And, here's #Tejas SP8 during its maiden flight today.




After the trial landing, C17 carried out an Ops mission, airlifting 18 tons of load into the austere airfield. Airfield is in close proximity to Chinese border. The mission carried out today is a strategic leap in terms of Op Performance Demonstration & Tactical Air Mobility.


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF gets OFB Excalibur MK-1
5.56*45 mm


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chindits Expedition


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAL ALH DHRUV







During rescue of Fishermen 










SARANG TEAM


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Garian

^BLT


----------



## Unknowncommando

C-17


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bangladeshi Coast Guard Personnel recieving training at CGTC Kochi













Thats OFB Amogh Carbine ( 5.56 * 30 mm )


----------



## Unknowncommando

MI-17V5




Mi-17




Chetak








Lancer cheetah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Medium Power Radar Arudhra


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF


----------



## Unknowncommando

VBSS Operator from Indian Navy INS Kolkata Explaining Qatari Naval officers during exercise PASSEX 2018 with QENF


----------



## Unknowncommando

ASSAM RIFLES & MYANMAR ARMY CONDUCT COORDINATED PATROL ALONG INDO-MYANMAR BORDER

To prevent cross border illegal activities and keep stringent vigil along the Indo Myanmar Border, the troops of #AssamRifles & Myanmar Army undertook coordinated foot patrol along the IMB. The 3-day patrol along Tyao River in Champhai Distt of Mizoram commenced from the twin town of Zokhawthar-Rikhawdar. The patrol moved along the IMB passing through the difficult hilly and jungle terrain along Tyao river covering a distance of 40 Kms.
Such coordinated operational activities enable both the border guarding forces to develop a professional understanding of each other and enhance camaraderie & bonhomie.


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

SU-30MKI











MIG29


----------



## Unknowncommando

CBRN Training


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRAS


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army 



CRPF




BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

VBSS


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Heavy Guns At LOC (Old Pics)


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tonbo Sights are getting inducted in Army


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF




ITBP




Assam Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP performing Yoga on frozen lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Old Trusted Gypsy


----------



## Unknowncommando

TATA 10*10








Day 10 of #IndoBangladeshArmiesCyclingExpedition:Team cycled from Sevok Road to Chalsa near Binnaguri, West Bengal. Team covered over 900 kms since their flagging off from Jessore in Bangladesh. Team will pay Homage at the Bogra War Memorial at Binnaguri tomorrow @adgpi @ihcdhaka


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Central Industrial Security Force CISF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

VZ 58


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF


----------



## Unknowncommando

OFB Aditya MPV




Lel


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977623197456596993


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN NAVY VBSS
Need to replace those awfull sterlings God damn it


----------



## boxer_B

Reichsmarschall said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977623197456596993



Human shield? Against what?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Infantry still using VZ58s in large numbers


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army Peacekeepers at South Sudan


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Training


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles




BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF during CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

BAE is here
TATA SAFARI STORME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Mi-26




CISF




ARMY


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

SSB


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF










COBRA


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

IN vbss with Singapore Navy VBSS


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF















Cobra


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles in Haiti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gurkhas


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

#ExGaganShakti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

DEF expo 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Peacekeepers


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CAPFs






Assam Rifles







CISF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa

INS Tarkash with Theodore Roosevelt strike carrier group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boxer_B

Unknowncommando said:


> CRPF
> View attachment 466261
> View attachment 466262
> View attachment 466263
> View attachment 466264
> View attachment 466265



This all black camo is for Night operations that IA recently adopted as new tactic?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mechanised Infantry




Assam Rifles in Haiti

@boxer_B Encounters usually take place in darker places like inside buildings or bushes or deep jungles so the QRT teams of Army and CRPF prefer black. It's been a decade old tactic. Nothing new.


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA


----------



## Unknowncommando

Exercise Gagan Shakti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

AR in Haiti


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops









Netra UAV


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA




CRPF QRT


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bsf


----------



## Unknowncommando

Peacekeepers


----------



## Unknowncommando

AAD


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles Commando


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF











Assam Rifles
FAB AK & New Plate Carrier


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles
Excalibur Rifle


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

From Ex Hand In Hand


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991677787399380992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991270066862804993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991315640844668928


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991021603654782976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990982784918306822

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990980784872800257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990980607449579520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990980446144970752CT Ops Pics


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Harimau Shakti


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## KaleemlOvely

I like these pictures very much


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991970139988869120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991972210251214849


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF's all 10 C-17 Globemaster III


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992349995155144704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992349580141342720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992349304185503745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992424479316832257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992423458200993797


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Harimau Shakti 2018












Army






































Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


























CRPF
























CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP











CISF


























Coast Guard






BSF



SSB


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993329198516330496


----------



## Tipu7

Can any body share Pics of IN Mig29K equipped with anti ship missiles ?


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993920416539389953


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy VBSS


----------



## Unknowncommando

New LSV of Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army
















CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Army During Pulwama Encounter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Tipu7 said:


> Can any body share Pics of IN Mig29K equipped with anti ship missiles ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT OPs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IN Choppers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF Female Troops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Air Defence AAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997835602362953729

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA Peacekeepers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Vidhwansak AMR


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Very nice coverage on RR:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF K9 Squad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF CT Ops

















Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army














CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army

















CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF















View attachment 476762


Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000344135377694725

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

APC in Lal Chowk Srinagar in 90's 

@unknowcommando sir which type of APC is that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Su-30MKI with US F22





INS Delhi MLU with Brahmos missile





OFB Mounted Dhanush gun




Mounted ATAGS




ISRO emergency Vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot Lover



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Tejas firings BVRAAM Derby





AAD Ashwin Interceptor missile








IAF Apache and Chinooks







Indian Navy 
Mig 29k





IAF Flanker with RAAF Hornets










Pinaka




K-9 vajra SPG




India T-72 at Russian tank biathlon


----------



## Unknowncommando

India - Thailand Joint Exercise Maitree 2018
































Exercise Maitree 2018
More pics


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Pindi Boy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ghatak Platoon Commandos
Recently EXFIL BALLISTIC Helmets from Team Wendy are issued to buddy pairs of Infantry commandos along LOC














The helmet is attached with Indian Company TONBO Arjun 2 Helmet & Gun mounted Smart Thermal Sight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030114682672037888


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030501798321090560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030053372903084032


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029416297136676864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029300187385098240


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028604876463398913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028517401095073794

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028482990299525120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028253662651416576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028130804117864449

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027919193922883584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027525301494894592


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026475129641918464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025614028553351168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024970887433318400


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023965089664098304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021371742508351488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020581360782766081


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018809696398991360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018809625724895232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018809562361561088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

An area cleanliness and sanitisation drive was carried out in the pictresque Tosha Maidan meadow by joint teams of Army and Civil Administration to area of any unexploded ordnance.The drive was carried out keeping in mind the huge influx of tourists in the beautiful landscape who are vulnerable to the dangers associated with the unexploded shells. All efforts have been made to ensure that the area is sanitized. However, it is urged to the AWAAM that in case they find any such unexploded ammunition, they should immediately approach to the nearest Army Camp so that instant action is taken to destroy it.









]
I can see few personnel wearing QZ Combat Shirts


----------



## Unknowncommando

Garhwal Rifles in DR Congo


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017737656216768513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017720596304576518

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017436770500161536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017293087687639040


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016725427484688384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016347500473606144


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015998296026836992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015568878326374401


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015494391866187776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015255035507118081


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015089541735014401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014348970846347265


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014112405012353024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013704104739082241


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013653284077256704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013434384777732096


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012652033705369600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012215696510472193


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012214877971103745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011992454906576896


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011608182324649984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011656914646626304


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011556266563403777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011275822341033984


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011105026171809792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010886031997063169


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010856049060950017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010571833148489728


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010491240352104448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010462212920446976


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010006754942316552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009837706224914432


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009487508403470336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007460777895182336


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007126397884739587

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001322739712442368


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001440976517435392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001836845901238272


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001475437166514176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002843408036007937


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003594463833309185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003969241488470016


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005297473697378305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005420390783414274


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Maitree 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tata rolls out 1500th Tata Safari STORME GS800 for Army out of 3192 ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF























BSF




































ITBP Anti Naxal Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF Choppers


----------



## Unknowncommando

SU-30MKI Recent Pics


----------



## Unknowncommando

View attachment 495158

































IN SEAKING

IAF Transport Crafts
Recent pics












View attachment 495176



View attachment 495178


----------



## Unknowncommando

C17
















































ITBP at High Altitudes








CRPF COBRA
Lost legs in an IED Blast got new ones
208 COBRA Battalion










Navy VBSS


----------



## Unknowncommando

NAVY P8-i
























INS Vikramaditya 













Ex Pitch Black







Navy Divers







Navy Canons 









Old formation


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034656168637919232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034455762251251714


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034439098927177728


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035369143757881346










Helina in Action from HAL ALH RUDRA


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ghatak Platoon of Garhwal Rifles with a civilian during Army Mela Exhibition on 15th August 





B&T Mp9 with Suppressor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035860828011077632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles






OFB Made FN MAG 58 






Ghatak Platoon of AR with OFB Excalibur & IWI Tavor 21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

SCO 2018 Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA










Rakshabandhan Celebrations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036162353161797632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP






CISF




BSF BERETTA MX4 STORME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Cordon And Search Operation ( CASO ) launched in Pulwama Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037377749243973632


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT Ops Pics


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038721878641270785

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rashtriya Rifles CT CI Ops in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF During Today's CASO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> CT Ops Pics
> View attachment 497584
> View attachment 497585
> View attachment 497586
> View attachment 497587
> View attachment 497588
> View attachment 497589
> View attachment 497590
> View attachment 497591
> View attachment 497593


Why are some wearing black camo


----------



## Unknowncommando

Storm bombardier said:


> Why are some wearing black camo


Army QRT.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> Army QRT.


Ok thanks

Sent from my LS-5016 using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## Mustang06

What happens to all the weapons captured from an encounter site? Do IA use it back or the destroy it?


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Mustang06 said:


> What happens to all the weapons captured from an encounter site? Do IA use it back or the destroy it?


Recently I saw RR guy with T56 rifle on some FB page .


----------



## Mustang06

Storm bombardier said:


> Recently I saw RR guy with T56 rifle on some FB page .


Seems logical since everything would be nearly identical between the guns.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Mustang06 said:


> Seems logical since everything would be nearly identical between the guns.


Forces have captured over 55k T 56 guns till now destorying all of them isn't a wise choice .


----------



## Hellfire

Storm bombardier said:


> Why are some wearing black camo



Black camo? Where?



Mustang06 said:


> What happens to all the weapons captured from an encounter site? Do IA use it back or the destroy it?



The captured weapons are taken into 'evidence' post-encounter/seizure. Subsequently, they are released into the central pool, processed and then re-issued as sector stores in the area.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

hellfire said:


> Black camo? Where?
> 
> 
> 
> The captured weapons are taken into 'evidence' post-encounter/seizure. Subsequently, they are released into the central pool, processed and then re-issued as sector stores in the area.


Chk


----------



## Hellfire

Storm bombardier said:


> Recently I saw RR guy with T56 rifle on some FB page .



We have an assortment of weapons available - AK variants and Vz-58s are common. Chinese variants are now becoming increasingly available.



Storm bombardier said:


> Chk
> View attachment 498274



Probably embedded NSG troopers undergoing training and orientation with the RR units. Digression from standard issue is not permitted for regular units/RR. So the Army QRT info is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknown commondo said they are army QRT


----------



## Hellfire

Storm bombardier said:


> Unknown commondo said they army QRT




Incorrect.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

NSG can't be used in every operation


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

I have seen pics of black camo men in many operations till now even when NSG wasn't deployed in Valley


----------



## Hellfire

Storm bombardier said:


> NSG can't be used in every operation



There is a proposal to base them at Srinagar. So, the troops are being 'oriented'. Area familiarization takes time. 

The biggest attribute of undertaking a hostage recovery operation/room clearance operation in valley remains understanding two major characteristics of the set up:

1. The interconnectivity of the houses or lack thereof in urban areas.
2. Existence of multiple 'hideouts' within walls/roofs/floorboards and bunkers.

These two factors, if ignored, lead to casualties in such operations. I recall one particular incident wherein a terrorist hiding within the walls of the house, successfully injured 3 personnel by throwing a grenade before he was killed, hiding in between the dual walls of the house.



Storm bombardier said:


> I have seen pics of black camo men in many operations till now even when NSG wasn't deployed in Valley




I may be wrong 

You are aware of a number of Special Forces and specialised forces' teams roaming there I hope?

Be it SFF, SF, MARCOs, Garuds, NSG …. everyone has teams rotating in and out. Most are embedded with local units for support and logistics requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Storm bombardier said:


> I have seen pics of black camo men in many operations till now even when NSG wasn't deployed in Valley


The men in black you are seeing in pics are Army & CRPF QRT members. NSG was recently deployed in amarnath yatra a total of 14 snipers. But pics were not revealed due to security reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

Unknowncommando said:


> The men in black you are seeing in pics are Army & CRPF QRT members. NSG was recently deployed in amarnath yatra a total of 14 snipers. But pics were not revealed due to security reasons.




Thanks.

@Storm bombardier I think I will go along with what @Unknowncommando has posted.

May be there might have been some leeway allotted to the QRTs in RR and Infantry units there …. although then it beats the logic of getting your troops identified more easily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040480523657863168


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Sff ?? 

@Uncommando


----------



## Unknowncommando

Storm bombardier said:


> Sff ??
> 
> @Uncommando
> View attachment 499137


Yes bro SFF. First unit to receive Tar21 back in 2005-2006 when the rifle was in final development. They had also sent first consignment back to Israel due to faulty performance. Later IWI sent final improved product after few months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> Yes bro SFF. First unit to receive Tar21 back in 2005-2006 when the rifle was in final development. They had also sent first consignment back to Israel due to faulty performance. Later IWI sent final improved product after few months.


Thanks bro .Is it true that all SFF are refugees from Tibet


----------



## Unknowncommando

Storm bombardier said:


> Thanks bro .Is it true that all SFF are refugees from Tibet


Not all of them are Tibetan Refugees. Archer Battalions have Gurkhas. And Vikas battalions have Gurkhas and Tibetans both.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> Not all of them are Tibetan Refugees. Archer Battalions have Gurkhas. And Vikas battalions have Gurkhas and Tibetans both.


Ok thank you bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex BIMSTEC MILEX

















Indo-US Joint Ex YUDH Abhyas 2018








India-Kazakistan Joint Ex KAZIND2018























India Mongolia Joint Ex Nomadic Elephant 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041152460944039939

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041220467498070016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041276863145013248


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041535477453651968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rashtriya Rifles


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

@Unknowncommondo any info about recent IED attack on Aditya MRAP how good or bad did it go against the attack


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041994021487489025
@Storm bombardier Last time when they attacked Aditya MPV in kashmir with IED only axle broke . All troops survived with minor injuries.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041994021487489025
> @Storm bombardier Last time when they attacked Aditya MPV in kashmir with IED only axle broke . All troops survived with minor injuries.


Yes it was a 10kg IED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042252999006072832


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042218879219630080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041941443131191302

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041633689480777728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041577537938370560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039848296041340928


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042380844386607104CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

SSB







CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

India Mongolia Joint Ex Nomadic Elephant 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF CT Ops
CCTV on Gypsy


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042673797965537280


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042703569940619265


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042762553577955328


----------



## Unknowncommando

BIMSTEC MILEX 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Foreign troops in Pune during BIMSTEC MILEX 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

AAD ARMY AIR DEFENCE CORPS


----------



## Unknowncommando

Peacekeepers


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF
















ARMY



CCTV ON GYPSY


----------



## Unknowncommando

GHATAK PLATOON YUDH ABHYAS 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF & JKP


----------



## Unknowncommando

CASO in Pulwama


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043069947797233665


----------



## Unknowncommando

CASO in Pulwama


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043885625919692800


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando

Carrier Mortar Tracked (CMT) in service with Indian Army. Based on BMP 2 and armed with 81 mm Mortar as primary wpn in modified troop compartment


----------



## Unknowncommando

YUDH ABHYAS 2018 GHATAK PLATOON CQB Demonstration
Brugger & Thomet Mp9


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044537717101662209


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY QRT


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF X95


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF 
CARL GUSTAV RECOIL LESS RIFLE


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF
Arsenal M1F41 & M6 UBGL














Mp5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF Female Unit in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

OFB Aditya MPV & Mahindra Rakshak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA
MARUTI SUZUKI GYPSY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Hurt Locker India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Netra uav


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

@Unknowncommando bro what is this


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Attitude level [emoji817]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Army Ghatak Platoon at LOC Tangdhar 
1st time seen IA troops equipped with X95. 
Other stuff Arsenal AR,Romanian AK modified by FAB Defence ,EXFIL & MKU ballistic Helmets Arjun Thermal Sight,GoPros

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ghatak Commando
EXFIL Ballistic Helmet with mounted Arjun Thermal Sight . FAB Defence Modified AK with Bharat Electronics limited ( BEL ) made Holographic Sight & Arsenal AK magazine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

11th Gorkha Battalion Ghatak Platoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF












SSB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Interaction with local kashmiris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> ARMY CT OPS
> View attachment 502668
> View attachment 502669
> View attachment 502671
> View attachment 502672
> View attachment 502675
> View attachment 502676
> View attachment 502677
> 
> NETRA UAV


"Repost"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF CT & Anti riot Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT OPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047718830024404992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA Peacekeepers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

At LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Border Meet with PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047849494593916928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047830613603045381

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047876318984114176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN NAVY VBSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ASTRA BVR


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rescue with Cheetah in High Altitudes


----------



## Unknowncommando

SURYAKIRAN


----------



## django

@Inception-06 @Signalian @Maarkhoor @DESERT FIGHTER @Nilgiri Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

django said:


> @Inception-06 @Signalian @Maarkhoor @DESERT FIGHTER @Nilgiri Hazrat @Zarvan


Soldiers don't hate soldiers.....period Bhai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Thx for the tag, I am happy haven't seen I anything special!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Inception-06 said:


> Thx for the tag, I am happy haven't seen I anything special!


Except the shit-pit lol that was gross.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAL RUDRA













HAL ALH DHRUV


----------



## Unknowncommando

MI-17V5
















Rescue Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Mustang06

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 503741
> View attachment 503742


I thought IRST would have been upgraded during the modernization?


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CASO in Shopian


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050645288182931461

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050676725200244738


Mustang06 said:


> I thought IRST would have been upgraded during the modernization?


Not an expert in that sector bro.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ghataks along LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles Jawan with Brazialia & Sri LnLank peacekeepers




CISF Renault Sherpa


----------



## Mustang06

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054282153050169344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053500179645632512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053249797765951488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053113939083485185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051852316448571392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054228391027728384


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles Paramilitary Jawans Patrolling 




from left
(1)Excalibur BEL Passive Night Vision Sight
(2)FN FAL/SLR with Telescopic Sight & Bipod
(3)Excalibur OFB Rifle Sight
(4)FN MAG 58/MMG Bipod
(5)Excalibur OFB Rifle Sight
(6)Arsenal M1F41 dual mag & Mepro 21 Sight


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

IA , CRPF & JKP CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT OPS


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF












OFB 12 BORE SHOTGUN


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF
CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP










CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT OPs


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY RR QRT


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF & IA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

LCA Tejas SU30 MKI









Mig29K





Agni1P




P8I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Romanian MD90/63 with OFB 40mm UBGL & Bharat Electronics Limited ( BEL ) Holographic Sight


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Troops training
MPI KMS 72


----------



## Unknowncommando

On the occasion of Diwali, as a confidence building measure, sweets were exchanged between #IndianArmy and #PakistanArmy at #Poonch and #Mendhar on 06 Nov 2018. Pleasantries were exchanged along with the exchange of sweets and festive wishes between the Armies.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles







ITBP Anti Naxal Ops


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 516087


Already posted by someone before. This was from EID-al-Adha 22 AUG
















A lot of changes in past few years on both sides

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

POLARIS ATVs of ITBP displayed during Raising Day 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Commandos 
Raising Day Parade 2018
OFB GHATAK RIFLE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Mustang06

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060780119369879552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060778512360132609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060777575637749760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060776727255900160

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

View attachment 517466









View attachment 517470
View attachment 517471

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF 







ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA MBTs


----------



## Unknowncommando

LCH & RUDRA


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Commanders visiting troops












View attachment 518694



View attachment 518696


----------



## Unknowncommando

Diwali Meet
IA & PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

YUDH ABHYAS 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

TANK MEN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Interaction with Local Kashmiris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

nice pictures Commando sab. Shabaash India.


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BOFORS







M777




K9 VAJRA




AKASH SAM




KRAZ


----------



## Unknowncommando

YUDH ABHYAS 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

View attachment 519298


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF AKASH GANGA SKY DIVING TEAM
REAL LIFE PUBG


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

AR




CRPF QAT




ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY 




INDIAN NAVY VBSS


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

SARANG TEAM


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Navy VBSS & JMSDF troops during Joint Ex


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

RR




Infantry at LOC




CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ICG


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy's new Digi Camo


----------



## Unknowncommando

Is it photoshopped ?


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rashtriya Rifles CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ICG


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

IA CT OPS

CRPF CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF during encounter


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARMY






SSB






CRPF




ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando

SARANG TEAM


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Dharma Guardian 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Commander of Northern Command visits forward posts


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF VIP Security Group with NSG Special Rangers Group ( SRG ). 







Assam Rifles Female Soldier




Special Frontier Force & Assam Rifles










Rashtriya Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Navy VBSS










With Japanese VBSS


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

HAL RUDRA










Dhruvs & Rudras together


----------



## Unknowncommando

3 Generations in 3 branches of Armed Forces


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Paratroopers


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Navy Seaking


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Great shots of Akash & SpyDer systems in action at an IAF guided weapon firing exercise at the Suryalanka base on the Andhra Pradesh coast.


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF with Rangers




BDS




Anti Naxal Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Election Duty


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP training


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF




Patrol Boats


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Interactions with Locals


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian & Russian pilots on joint Su-30 MKI flights today at #AviaIndra2018.
























#AviaIndra2018 : Air Marshal HS Arora, AOC-in-C, SWAC, visits AFS Jodhpur, 13 Dec 18. During his visit AOC-in-C welcomed & interacted with the participants of IAF & RFASF. The RFASF aircrew has commenced flying operations alongside IAF crew in Su-30MKI, Mi-17V5 & AN-32 aircraft.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Interactions with J&K locals


----------



## Unknowncommando

SSB election duty









CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ranveer Singh with Indian Navy VBSS team


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

Commanders' visits


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army RR CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CT OPs kashmir


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

IA RR







CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Mujgund Encounter


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Female troops training in basic jungle camoflage techniques


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Aviation Cheetah


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDRA JE 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

IA BMPs beach assault drills






















T-72


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

INDO-CHINA Ex HAND IN HAND 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Ivanov673




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA RR CT OPS


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF
Customized helmets for anti riot ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jammu And Kashmir Light Infantry ( JAKLI ) new Jawans


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles border meet with Myanmmar Army


----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Anti Naxal Ops
Chattisgarh


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

#AVIAINDRA


----------



## Unknowncommando

Medical assistance to locals of J&K village


----------



## Unknowncommando

COPE INDIA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

MAHINDRA RAKSHAK ARMED WITH FLAME THROWER 










OFB ADITYA MPV & TAKSHAK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

COPE INDRA 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Royal Bhutan Army Training In India




AVIAINDRA 2018










Coming Soon


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex #Ekuverian2018 
MNDF Marines were exposed to the nuances & rigours of counter-terrorism operations in semi-urban & urban scenario under #UN Mandate. Sharing of experience undertaken by #IndianArmy #MADRAS Regiment contingent. #Interoperability#Synergy #Cooperation


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAND IN HAND EX 2018


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Ekverin 2018
IA & MNDF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

HAWK TRAINERS DURING RECENT COPE INDIA 2018 JEx


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF in J&K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF COBRA AT STATUE OF UNITY


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF SPECIAL SECURITY GROUP


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Interactions with local awaam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDO-TIBETAN BORDER POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

COBRA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

SKYLORDS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Great pictures @Unknowncommando bhai.

@hellfire @Joe Shearer @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ these may all interest you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP FEMALE CONTINGENT 




ITBP TRAINING




ITBP PARATROOPERS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Interaction with local awaam


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Levina great thread you will enjoy I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

EX COPE INDIA 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 529571
> View attachment 529572
> View attachment 529573
> View attachment 529574
> View attachment 529575



Nice! Say allo to mai lil' fren... @Mage @Aung Zaya @django


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN NAVY VBSS TEAM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

SARANG TEAM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

To enhance mutual trust and faith amongst troops of #IndianArmy and Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) jointly celebrated New Year on 01 Jan at Nathu La by greeting each other and extending best wishes. The delegation were led by Colonel level officers













#IndianArmy and Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) jointly celebrated New Year on 01 Jan in snow clad heights of Bumla, Tawang by greeting each other and extending best wishes. The delegation were led by Colonel level officers













At the invitation of the #PLA, a Ceremonial Border Personnel Meeting (BPM) to celebrate the “#New Year” was conducted today at #Chinese #BPM hut at #Chushul - #Moldo and #DBO - TWD Meeting Points in Eastern #Ladakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> To enhance mutual trust and faith amongst troops of #IndianArmy and Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) jointly celebrated New Year on 01 Jan at Nathu La by greeting each other and extending best wishes. The delegation were led by Colonel level officers


Now that's how mature nations behave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy Chetaks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Unknowncommando said:


> To enhance mutual trust and faith amongst troops of #IndianArmy and Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) jointly celebrated New Year on 01 Jan at Nathu La by greeting each other and extending best wishes. The delegation were led by Colonel level officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #IndianArmy and Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) jointly celebrated New Year on 01 Jan in snow clad heights of Bumla, Tawang by greeting each other and extending best wishes. The delegation were led by Colonel level officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the invitation of the #PLA, a Ceremonial Border Personnel Meeting (BPM) to celebrate the “#New Year” was conducted today at #Chinese #BPM hut at #Chushul - #Moldo and #DBO - TWD Meeting Points in Eastern #Ladakh.



@Two @long_ @rott @GeraltofRivia @Chinese-Dragon @TaiShang @Genesis @samsara

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

An infantryman from 5/8th #Gorkha #Battalion of #IndianArmy 
He is carrying a Romanian AK mounted with #holographic sight made by Bharat Electronics limited (BEL).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

NEW OFB 6*6 MPV will be delivered to CRPF soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> NEW OFB 6*6 MPV will be delivered to CRPF soon
> View attachment 530529
> View attachment 530530


[emoji7][emoji7] want to drive it once [emoji12]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

from the deck of INS VIKRAMADITYA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Some desi stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Storm bombardier said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] want to drive it once [emoji12]




Other than driver and co-driver, everyone is uncomfortable


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

hellfire said:


> Other than driver and co-driver, everyone is uncomfortable


Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IED DEFUSED NEAR SRINAGAR HIGHWAY FEW DAYS AGO


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

3 Generations


----------



## Unknowncommando

A fully equipped Ghatak Platoon #Commando from #Indianarmy 's 5th #Gorkha Battalion Equipped with new EXFIL Ballistic highcut Helmet , Romanian AK with FAB Defence modifications mounted with Holographic Sight by Bharat Electronics limited ( BEL ) & of course a deadly khukri.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ICG Chetaks


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 530793
> View attachment 530794
> View attachment 530795
> 
> IED DEFUSED NEAR SRINAGAR HIGHWAY FEW DAYS AGO


Bandipora

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

ASSAM RIFLES




NEW HEAVY DUTY BPJ




CRPF QAT SRINAGAR










CRPF COBRA




OFB GHATAK RIFLE




ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

IA CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

NAVAL POLICE



TRAINING OF ICG PERSONNEL BY IN







SAKO TIKKA T3 SNIPER RIFLE


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

#IndianNavy conducts successful trials of Sahayak Air Droppable Containers by IL-38 aircraft in Arabian Sea. These containers will enhance Operational Logistics capability of #IndianNavy & provide wherewithal 2 supply spares&stores 2 ships deployed more than 2000 Km from coast.













Sahayak Air Droppable Containers shall reduce the requirement of ships to close coast for collecting spares & stores, thereby increasing the deployment duration


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP & IA




AR




CISF K9 & BSF TRAINING




BSF training foreign snipers


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

VBSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Interaction with local awaam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF SURYAKIRAN TEAM


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF training
X95

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Recovery of crash landed HAL ALH DHRUV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

2nd Submarine Rescue System Delivered


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP PARATROOPERS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mustang06

Check out @neeraj_rajput’s Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085022212262977536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

COBRA


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

EX Ekuverin


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 533531
> View attachment 533532
> View attachment 533533
> View attachment 533534
> View attachment 533535
> View attachment 533536
> View attachment 533537
> 
> EX Ekuverin


Which country


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

#ITBP #commando in anti naxal operation




CRPF QAT


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Storm bombardier said:


> Which country


Maldives




















HAND IN HAND EX 2018
SIKH LIGHT Infantry & Chinese PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Rifles in Haiti


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Pathfinders' Rapid Insertion through Cheetah Chopper
Vijay Diwas , Kolkata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Central Industrial Security Force ( CISF )










Firefighting , CQB & CBRN drills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP anti naxal ops










OFB GHATAK RIFLE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## bananarepublic

Unknowncommando said:


> Central Industrial Security Force ( CISF )
> View attachment 534149
> View attachment 534150
> View attachment 534151
> 
> Firefighting , CQB & CBRN drills





whats the purpose of this force ??


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAL RUDRA & DHRUV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

bananarepublic said:


> whats the purpose of this force ??


As it's name suggests they provide security to state owned factories , power plants , dams etc. etc. They provide security to Industrial installations of some private companies too plus one VIP security sub unit is raised recently.

















CRPF QAT Sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Unknowncommando said:


> As it's name suggests they provide security to state owned factories , power plants , dams etc. etc. They provide security to Industrial installations of some private companies too plus one VIP security sub unit is raised recently.
> 
> View attachment 534338
> View attachment 534339
> View attachment 534340
> View attachment 534341
> View attachment 534342
> 
> CRPF QAT Sniper






is there a need for such a force I mean they can hire security guards or there are different conditions in indian which require such a force to be present.


----------



## Unknowncommando

bananarepublic said:


> is there a need for such a force I mean they can hire security guards or there are different conditions in indian which require such a force to be present.


Of coarse centralized force for infra owned by central government is required. You can't trust state police or private security at Airports , Embassy , dams or power plants which are property of central govmt . Those things need to be secured by well trained & unbiased centralized force. Sometimes state politics play role in opposing power projects in their state by central government ( if parties in power are different ). Every development project in naxal hit areas are opposed by naxals. Thats why we have CISF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Time to fast track LMG trials now


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

INDO-TIBETAN BORDER POLICE
Training and patrolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF in action


----------



## Unknowncommando

JE with Royal Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA AAD Corps


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ashok Leyland Medium Bullet Proof vehicle ( MBPV ) inducted into CRPF in kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Fisherman rescued by VBSS


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

BSF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF 
IWI X95


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Northern Command chief meets troops deployed at forward posts


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF Sniper at Lal Chowk


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

High altitude deployment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF drone setup at lal chowk . Srinagar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA




AR


----------



## Unknowncommando

ICG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA UN peacekeeping Ops
DR CONGO


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Assistance to local awaam


----------



## Unknowncommando

Glimpses of #RepublicDay2019

 : 03 C-130J Super Hercules aircraft flew in a ‘vic’ formation callsign #HERCULES. The flypast was at 300 mtrs at a speed of 350 kmph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

#CRPF juggernauts  during R Day celebrations in #Srinagar . 




Ghatak Commando







CRPF COBRA
OFB GHATAK rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF QAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF CT ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assistance to locals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA CT Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA BMPs in DR CONGO
















Mahindra Scorpio & TATA LPTA 715 too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Back to War said:


>


Wrong thread.


----------



## Back to War

you're right


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA troops in DR CONGO


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF in Srinagar


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

An interaction was organised with the families of a slain & surrendered militants of Anantnag; Indian Army assured all possible humanitarian help to the attending families.


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Hulk

Unknowncommando said:


> Ashok Leyland Medium Bullet Proof vehicle ( MBPV ) inducted into CRPF in kashmir
> View attachment 534783
> View attachment 534784
> View attachment 534785


Good News.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091545700976996352


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA in DR CONGO


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

High altitude deployments


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Back to War said:


> you're right


Iran??


----------



## Unknowncommando

RR




OFB GHATAK RIFLE


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## HariSinghNalwa




----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

#IndiaChinaFriendship. #IndianArmy & #PLA Soldiers celebrated Chinese New Year on 04 Feb at the historic Natu La Pass in Sikkim. This is yet another step, aimed at enhancing mutual trust and promoting Border Peace and Tranquillity @adgpi @SpokespersonMoD @PIB_India











3 member delegation of Uzbek Armed Forces led by Col BD Bakhramoich, visited #CDM from 28 Jan - 04 Feb 19. Delegates were briefed on Trg, Infra & curriculum highlighting the imp of Big Data, Op Research, Net Assessment & Sys thinking in Def Mgt














#BridgesofFriendship Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, Commander-in-Chief, Indonesian National Defence Forces being received by Admiral Sunil Lanba Chairman COSC & CNS. The visiting dignitary inspected a ceremonial Guard of Honour at South Blk lawns


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB REGIMENT GHATAK IWI X95




VZ 58




AR


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Mustang06

W


Unknowncommando said:


> PUNJAB REGIMENT GHATAK IWI X95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VZ 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AR


Which gun are troops in bottom picture holding?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mustang06 said:


> W
> 
> Which gun are troops in bottom picture holding?







They are holding their modified Romanian MD63/90 by FAB DEFENCE accessories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA CT Ops


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF















SSB


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

IAF HAL RUDRA


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Interaction with local kashmiris


----------



## Unknowncommando

#BridgesofFriendship MajGen Ishwar Hamal, Comdt, Nepal Army Command & Staff College, accompanied by 46 officers visit HQWNC. They were briefed abt charter & capabilities of Command at MWC(Mbi) by Director Cmde S Kesnur. NACSC Offrs were also taken on a tour of Naval Dockyard.


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF in J&K securing power project
















Kishanganga Hydroelectric Project, Bandipora


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

INDIAN COAST GUARD


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Shishumar class










Prahaar tactical missile










Arjun MK1a







Astra BVRAAM








ATGM




AAD BMD








AGNI 5


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAL LCH completes weapons trials


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA in DR CONGO


----------



## Unknowncommando

ITBP Snipers


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Counter Insurgency Jungle Warfare School ( CIJWS ) instructor carrying IWI X95


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF CT ops



ASHOK LEYLAND MBPV & OFB ADITYA MPV



TATA APC


----------



## Unknowncommando

VIDEO EXCLUSIVE: Indian Air Force's First @Boeing_In CH-47F Chinooks Arrived In India This Morning!
https://www.livefistdefence.com/2019/02/video-exclusive-indian-air-forces-first-chinooks-arrive.html …

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA CT OPs


----------



## Unknowncommando

Arrival


----------



## Unknowncommando

9th Rashtriya Rifles ( Rajputana Rifles )
Kulgam Encounter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bomb Disposal Squad ( BDS ) members of #CRPF #COBRA 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094933338966634496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094890512383918080


----------



## Unknowncommando

IN SEAKING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

AN-32


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAL RUDRA


----------



## HariSinghNalwa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

kulgam Encounter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

NC commander visits RR troops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rifle - Romanian Md 63
UBGL - GP-25
Optic - Telescopic Rifle scope by Alpha Design Technologies . Same firm sales AK dust cover mount for scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

IA during Pulwama Encounter
50 RR ( Kumaon & Naga Regiment )


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Navy Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Telescopic Sight

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 536747


What variant of the AK is this ? And how do you identify smaller equipment like the sights , etc from a photo ? Amazing!
And how can I ask you questions outside of this forum ?
Thanks !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Telescopic Sight said:


> What variant of the AK is this ? And how do you identify smaller equipment like the sights , etc from a photo ? Amazing!
> And how can I ask you questions outside of this forum ?
> Thanks !


No (3) Romanian MD 90 




4 Major AK clones in service with the IA. ( VZ58 is not an AK tho ) 
(1) Czech VZ 58 
(2) East German MPI KMS 72 
(3) Romanian MD 90/63 
(4) Bulgarian Arsenal M1 

I have collection of photos buddy. I have kept them categorized. It helps in identifying different equipment . 
You can directly message me on Twitter @commandounknown or mail me at unknowncommando3@gmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army commanders visiting front line troops










RR ( JAT Regiment )




52 RR
Kilo Force ( Kupwara, Baramulla and Srinagar )




In Sikkim near China Border

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Lockheed Martin Reportedly Offering "F-21" in MMRCA-2 in Collaboration with TATA India for Indian Airforce.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak




----------



## Pindi Boy

Unknowncommando said:


> Exercise Gagan Shakti
> View attachment 467954
> View attachment 467955
> View attachment 467956
> View attachment 467957
> View attachment 467958


Why mki has canards while others don't any specific reason


----------



## Solomon2

IAF men atop the Pakistani Sherman Tank: link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Solomon2 said:


> IAF men atop the Pakistani Sherman Tank: link



Thats a patton tank, not sherman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Nilgiri said:


> Thats a patton tank, not sherman.


I think you're right but that's how the picture was captioned in the linked article. Do you think I should correct it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Pakistan vs India Military Comparison 2019


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan & India Missile Program*


----------



## CONNAN

Last and the final C17 From Boeing , sadly now C17 production line is closed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164675872571498497

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hunter_hunted



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farooqbhai007

I dont know if anybody noticed but indians are using chinese trucks in the UN pic post above , https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/48383856_2113939768629061_3269647083618959360_o-01-01-jpg.538049/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anik101

Boeing 707 ELINT aircraft operated by RAW at Hong Kong airport. Pic from early 90's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDF




----------



## Anik101

CRPF QAT soldier with Tonbo Quad NVG and rifle mounted Tonbo Arjun thermal sight.






9mm ASMI submachine gun developed jointly by Indian Army and DRDO.


----------



## Anik101

1x Dhruv + 3x Rudra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Maratha Light Infantry (MARATHA LI)


----------



## Unknowncommando

Infantry at frontlines

New SIG SAUER 716i





OFB CARL GUSTAV MK-III





B&T MP9 + Zeiss Sight


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jammu And Kashmir Light Infantry (JAK LI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

KUMAON Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

GHATAK PLATOON of GARHWAL Rifles
New SRG Tactical High Cut Helmets & Suppressed B&T MP9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAJPUT Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

JAT Regiment
Extreme Right New Beretta Scorpio TGT (.338LM)
Rest are SIG, MP9 & Dragunov





INSAS LMG with Passive Night Vision Sight
Romanian AKMs with ADTL Telescopic Sights
Dragunov with TONBO EK Thermal Imaging Sight


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Some Cool Silhouettes


----------



## Unknowncommando

New Mahindra Advance Light Specialist Vehicle (ASLV)


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB Regiment


----------



## Unknowncommando

COAS near LAC 
INSAS nearly vanished from the frontlines
Only SIGs & ARSENAL ARs can be seen here


----------



## Unknowncommando

NAGA Regiment













KUMAON Regiment












Jammu & Kashmir Light Infantry (JAK LI)





GORKHA Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando

Joint Exercise DUSLIK-II 2021 with Uzbekistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Final Lot


----------



## Unknowncommando

YUDH ABHYAS 2021
Jammu And Kashmir Rifles (JAK RIF)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Unknowncommando said:


> RAJPUT Regiment
> View attachment 740138
> View attachment 740140
> View attachment 740141
> 
> View attachment 740139


Ghatak or regular infantry?


----------



## Unknowncommando

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Ghatak or regular infantry?


GHATAKs with sidearm most probably. Regulars also have good gear nowadays at the frontlines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Unknowncommando said:


> GHATAKs with sidearm most probably. Regulars also have good gear nowadays at the frontlines.


The pictures of frontline Indian Army troops in Kashmir shows a rag tag army, with low quality equipment, mismatch of uniforms including civilian items, pre world war 2 Patka helmets and even school kid backpacks. Their AKs are usually the cheap quality Bulgarian version with very uncomfortable wire butt.


----------



## Unknowncommando

More from YUDH ABHYAS 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

KAZIND Exercise 2019
Rajput Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Exercise Tiger Triumph 2019
MADRAS Regiment with USMC


----------



## Unknowncommando

The Grenadiers Regiment
Ex Maitree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

India-Uzbekistan Joint Exercise DUSTLIK 2019

PUNJAB Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ex Ajeya Warrior 2020
DOGRA Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

RR


----------



## Unknowncommando

RR































RR


----------



## Unknowncommando

RR


----------



## Unknowncommando

RR


----------



## Unknowncommando

RR


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

RR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401373040215093250

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Riflewomen in J&K from Assam Rifles!


----------



## Andhadhun




----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some great clips by DD on the run up to the Republic Day parade
Rafale from 17 Sqn "Golden Arrows"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484843291338149890Su-30MKI from 15 Sqn "Flying Lances"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484836155510366209AH-64E(I) from 125 Sqn "The Gladiators"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484850076996587525DARIN - II Jags from 14 Sqn "Bulls"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484848315665563654And my favorite
The Izd 9.20 MiG-29 from 223 Sqn "Tridents"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484845799003639810




I see Go Pro mount on the canopy so I hope to see some nice A2A footage


----------



## PanzerKiel

Flight Lieutenant (later Air Vice Marshal)Jaswant Singh & Mariam Khan

Mariam Khan daughter of Dr. Khan Sahib (brother of Bacha Khan), married Flight Lieutenant Jaswant Singh in 1942. The wedding was conducted by Iskandar Mirza.

A scion of the Kapurthala Royal family, Jaswant Singh was born to Jasbir and Mabel Singh on 19 September 1915 in Budaun (United Provinces) and was nicknamed “Jumper” because of his inability to pronounce his own name. 
Jaswant Singh joined the same unit as Sam Manekshaw’s after completing his attachment to the 4/12th Frontier Force Regiment (6FF).
The government was encouraging willing Army officers to be seconded to the Indian Air Force (IAF), which had only had 20-odd officers on its roster at the time. Jumper, ever willing to embrace an adventure, signed up to be transferred to the IAF and was seconded in June 1940 as a Flying Officer; only the fifth Army officer to offer himself for such an assignment. He joined the 3rd Pilot Course at the Initial Training School, Walton, Lahore, to undergo his ground and flying training, and completed his advanced training from the Service Flying Training School, Ambala, at the end of May 1941 having already flown the Tiger Moth, Wapiti, Hart and Audax, while earning his “Wings”. The handful of Army officers who were seconded to the IAF were permitted to wear the Army uniform and ranks along with the IAF wings till they were given Permanent Commission in the IAF, which did not happen until March 1947.


----------

